# Photography Anyone?



## MaxPower

I was just reading a thread over at MacRumors, and I thought that a thread that could showcase photos that ehMac member have taken would be an interesting way to display our talents.

It would also be a good way to offer critique and advice as a way for us to improve our skills. If possible we should indicate what settings were used to create the photo.

I know quite a few of you are into photography, so why not post your pictures and see what we are capable of?

Currently I do not have anything worthy to post, however as soon as something becomes available, I will add it to the thread.


----------



## kps

I'll start with one of my faves. Taken during a miserable night game of highschool football...


----------



## MacDoc

Good idea tho not everyone has FTP I think.

This actually made it to the National Diabetes promotional material. My little guy just being a kid.










and this with an early Kodak digital taken off the Pacific coast and I had no idea the camera would pick out the colours so well.










and this likely my favourite a spectacular sky in British Virgin Islands - taken off the deck of the place we stayed overlooking Sir Francis Drake channel. Again magical light and the camera did far better than expected.
I sigh every time I see this wanting to go back.
Truly a paradise.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Macdoc, one word: Stunning! That second shot is amazing.

I have taken some pretty decent ones, but haven't figured out how to use my Rogers webspace.

One day...


----------



## MaxPower

MacDoc,

A question on a personal note:

You mentioned that the picture of your kid was for the he National Diabetes promotional material. Is he diabetic?

I'm just curious because I have had diabetes for 12 years now and I was wondering how someone of his age copes with this condition.

I realize that most people do not have access to ftp or a web server, so that could limit their ability to post pictures. But hopefully there will be enough that do have this type of access.

I have a photo that I retouched in PS that I would like to share with everyone, however I can't seem to find it right now. Once I do I'll post it.


----------



## kps

Kind of keeping with the memories thread...

The old College St. Eaton's:










This is moving day when you work for a mining company...


----------



## MacDoc

Maxpower - yes Kenz has diabetes - developed it at age 9 and it was a very tough couple years for his mum but there are silver linings.
He got into a pump from Disetronics which has made life much better without the needles 4 times a day ( you can just see the tube of the pump hanging out from his sun shirt ).
Tho it still is much management he gets easier control and can in general eat what and when he wants as long as he tests regularly.

The silver lining is that his mum is employed as sales rep and trainer for the pump manufacturer - nothing like "hands on" experience to be effective.

I was very proud of how he and his mum handled a very disruptive and threatening illness.  
Thanks for asking.
Do you use a pump??

BTW for all parents if any kid develops a case of "stop every 20 minutes for a restroom break" do have them tested for diabetes at the first opportunity.


----------



## The Doug

I'd love to share some of my orchid, cat, garden, and other digi-pics... but I don't have a site to host them.  

Maybe I should finally get a .Mac account!


----------



## MaxPower

MacDoc,

I inject twice daily. I have been on this method since I was diagnosed and I find that it works quite well for me. My glucose levels are managed quite easily with the injections, diet and exercise. Although I do have my highs and lows, for the most part my diabetes is managed.

I don't know that much about the pump, although from what I have read, it helps mimic the insulin delivery that your pancreas would normally produce. The only thing is that I would think the pump would be an inconvenience and limit your ability to swim, shower or generally move around. But whatever works to manage this condition, I am all for it. Wish your son the best of luck from me, and tell him that even though the diabetes may seem like a pain sometimes the most important thing is that he is running around and playing like in your photo. It sure beats the alternative.


----------



## MacDoc

Max - You are type II I think since you can manage with diet and exercise as well. Juvenile is type I.
••

Anyone who has a few picts - limit 2 per person please I can upload and I think Macspectrum would as well. Yes this is a good time to ask about ftp access for this type of venture.


----------



## MaxPower

MacDoc,

I am Type 1 - Juvenile Diabetes, since I am insulin dependent.


----------



## MacDoc

Wo you must really control your diet and exercise very well to get away with two injections.  Well done.
of course it WOULD allow that Chinese pig out


----------



## Loafer

OK, first time trying to attach a file, if it works, this is my nephew...


----------



## MaxPower

OK. Here is a picture that I took (not artistic by any means) but it clearly demonstrates the capabilities of my business.

This BBQ is all Stainless Steel - 2" square tube, 11 ga. bottom pan, 1/4" laser cut grill.


----------



## Loafer

kps, that is a great picture!...what camera did you use and did you PS it to get that grainy finish on it ?


----------



## kps

No Photoshop enhancing on that one, Olympus OM1, 50mm lens, Tri-X Pan...might have been "pushed" to 800ASA, don't remember...I took that picture in '74 or '75 using available light at the stadium. Neg scanned to Photo-CD for archiving.


----------



## SINC

Last summer during the fires in the Okanagan, I watched a water bomber skim the lake at Willow Beach in Oosoyoos , B.C., where I was camped in my motor home.

Not many people have an appreciation for the sheer size of these planes, so I waited patiently until they had to take on supplies and got this shot. The smoke and haze were problems, but my digital Canon Pro 90IS did the trick using the full power of the 10x optical zoom.

Note the crew member on the top of the aircraft, just back of the cockpit windows.










Cheers


----------



## maximusbibicus

I am no Pro, but i do enjoy taking pics. These were shot with my old 2MP Sony. I have since picked up a Canon A80, there will be some good quality pics to come.

Pic 1: Is of a Yellow Mini Rose plant i am growing. The actual rose in this pic is about the size of my thumb. Turned out pretty good.










Pic 2: Cute little condo complex just outside of Collingwood. Its not an outstanding picture technically, but it just pleases my eye.










[ March 31, 2004, 12:18 AM: Message edited by: maximusbibicus ]


----------



## MacDoc

Sinc that's awesome quality with a 10x Zoom and 2 megapixel.
That's the same as my camera and holding the damn thing steady at 10x is a trick in low light.

That thing is humongous


----------



## SINC

MacDoc, thanks, but I do have the stabilizer feature which helps a lot.

Here is the photo I took from the front door of my motor home on Willow Beach as the same plane left for take off an hour or so later. (Clutterd camping area and all, but hey, I did get the wife on the left, in the pic.) By then the smoke had lifted somewhat.

By the way, I use this as my desk top all winter and think about next summer and going back!










Cheers


----------



## SINC

For the past 20 years, I have tried to photograph Mount Robson in its entirety. To date, this is the closest I have come. Damn clouds!










Cheers


----------



## PosterBoy

Photo mosaic from Salt Spring. 7 images stiched together. There was one more but it didn't turn out very well so I didn't bother including it.

<div align="center">








</div>

Here is a bigger version (1280x734) too.


----------



## PosterBoy

Here is the other one I did, too.

<div align="center">








</div>

And the bigger version (1280x960).


----------



## MaxPower

Here are a couple of pictures I took with my Canon A70:

This one is of my Niece on her third Birthday in November. The picture was edited in photoshop. The background was converted to B&W with a Gaussian Blur added to it, then the image was cropped.










This next one was taken of my back yard this winter. I used an aperture priority of 4.


----------



## kps

Here's a shot of the Gooderham & Worts distillery in downtown Toronto. Taken in the mid-seventies, long before the trendy makeover of today.










Makes you wonder what's going on here, don't it.


----------



## Max

This is a shot taken on the weekend in the west end of 'tranna... looking over some railway tracks in a vacant lot on Perth Avenue. Old industrial feel to the place. I get a kick out of visiting and revisiting aging or derelict industrial sites.


----------



## Moscool

This is a photograph of my recent trip to Russia. The St Isaac cathedral in St Petersburg is abolutely massive and awe inspiring. The picture was taken by putting my camera on the floor and using the timer. There are several 'floors' and levels of painting, culminating in the glass dove at the very top.


----------



## The Librarian

i don't do digital too much. 

this is shot in the middle of night, no flash, on a 1956 Zorki 3-C (russian leica copy), lens jupiter 8, ƒ8, slooow shutter, AGFA APX 400. someone held up a shop light and i held still and snapped.


----------



## Moscool

Hey, I got a Zorki! Haven't used it in 20+ years. Maybe I should dust it off...


----------



## The Librarian

what kind of zorki is it moscool?


----------



## Ohenri

what a kewl thread.

Ha... I have a few that I like myself. Hmmmm... How about some self portraits?? BTW, sorry that I could not reduce these before putting them up... not @ home and that's where PS is. Unfortunately @ work until late tonight. [update: just reduced them - finally]

here are the 2 that I took on Miami beach - self port#1:










and this self port#2 as seen off my ladyfriends spectacles - see me lying down??:










Both taken with an antiquated Canon A30.


H!

[ March 30, 2004, 08:01 AM: Message edited by: Ohenri ]


----------



## kloan

a couple pics i took in highschool with infrared film... havent take any pics since.. 
i kinda miss workin in the darkroom..


----------



## Ohenri

Kloan...  

What hot shots. what hot shots... those are tight.


----------



## Moscool

Librarian:

I don't remember which Zorki; it is at my parents' in Paris. I bought it because my father has lent me his Leica but I didn't want to risk damaging it. Can't remember the lens on it either. I just remember that I also bought one of those funny accessories: a multi-focal viewfinder (obviosuly for no SLRs) that sat on the flash shoe.

Elegant these cameras, but the combination of external light-metre, approximate focus (when you are myopic like I am) and chemicals makes the whole combo a bit unattractive nowadays...

By the way: the St Petersburg church picture above was taken with an Olympus Miu. From memory it is 28mm/f2.8. I was really surprised by the quality and detail. Goes to prove that these 'notebook' cameras are only weak when operated clumsily; the timer works wonders!


----------



## kps

*kloan*, I like your IR images. I tried IR film once, but I was stuck in the city...not enough green folliage to turn white.  

Best I got was this shot of the Yonge Street "Mall". Should bring back some memories to the older than dirt crowd.


----------



## Lawrence

This is one in a series that I shot in downtown Toronto.
There are very few buildings that can reflect into themselves like this.

Shot using a 3.2 mp Minolta Dimage 5,
With a 35 mm - 250 mm zoom lense.

D


----------



## SINC

Great shots everyone!

Nice to see so many ehMacers that are so talented.

Well done all.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Here is a shot of my wife at 9 months pregnant. Again I used my A70 with the largest aperture setting. I cropped the image and converted it to B&W.


----------



## The Librarian

Ohenri: holy isaac hayes! nice shot man.


----------



## Lawrence

Your images are too big,
The biggest you should post is 800 x 600 @ 72 dpi.

Otherwise it takes too long to load the page,
I feel sorry for those using dialup.

D


----------



## MaxPower

> Your images are too big,
> The biggest you should post is 800 x 600 @ 72 dpi.


Perhaps then, we should make this a standard so all can enjoy these.

When I get some time, I'll make a conscious effort to reduce my file size.


----------



## Macified

I'm not a photographer, I just take shots where I see them.

Toronto as seen from Ontario place with a Canon A20.










A barn window at our old riding club. Same camera.


----------



## kloan

thanks Ohenri, kps









seeing all of these great pics is inspiring.. i feel like going out and taking pictures again.. (when its nice out..







)

kps, when was that pic taken?


----------



## moonsocket

just curious how everyone is posting their pics?


----------



## kloan

I used to use Sony Imagestation, but for some reason they stopped working, so now I'm using Photobucket as a host, and using the


----------



## Lawrence

> just curious how everyone is posting their pics?


I have a free web space at http://www.fotopages.com/ 

Any image that I post there will be linked to here. 

D


----------



## SINC

I post mine via .mac.

But I have no idea how to make them smaller.

What my camera takes is what you get.

Sorry 'bout that!

Cheers


----------



## kps

*kloan*, I don't quite remember when I took that "Yonge St. Mall" picture, possibly '74 or '75. I was also in highschool at the time. Maybe some one here remembers the exact years they closed Yonge St. for the pedestrian mall.


----------



## Lawrence

> But I have no idea how to make them smaller.


Most photo editing programs will allow you to resize images to
a specified size, Like PhotoShop, GraphicConverter or Elements.

D


----------



## mbaldwin

A picture of my better half feeding a gopher at Horseshoe Canyon at Drumheller, Alberta. I've always been confused by the weird illusions in this picture that make it difficult to tell how big the features in the canyon are.










- Martin.


----------



## Ohenri

> Ohenri: holy isaac hayes! nice shot man.


Thanks Librarian. Yeah... I was kinda stoked when it came out. Now, if I could only have the prolific musical career!

D.O.Lawren, that's a hot building shot. Really nice.

H!


----------



## Lawrence

Thanks Ohenri,
I've got thousands more...
Here's a deck fire at the dock in Cosumel, After I disembarked
and decided to return to the ship early to have a free lunch.
I ended up having to wait here for about half an hour until they
got the dock transformer fire out.










I used my Minolta Dimage 5 to take this shot.

D


----------



## Lawrence

Pizza delivery Honda C70 scooters in Cosumel, Mexico.
I love taking photographs of repetition.










Taken using my trusty Minolta Dimage 5 digital camera

D


----------



## MacDoc

Sinc use Graphic converter to scale your photos but when you open the photo do a "save as" - call it ehmac pict or whatever - close the original then work on the saved photo rather than the original.

In Edit ( in the menu ) go to size and select scale use 50% you should be fine then,

It will remember the scale settings and you can do them easily next time.
This will help when you email as well.

You can duplicate your photo folder and Graphic converter will batch process the entire group.
Always choose the highest settings for quality and use jpeg.
It's worth it to spend a bit of time as it's a superb program.  

You can crop photos as well. BTW


----------



## Lawrence

Leaving Miami...The checking in is finally over...Time to relax.

This is a shot of the other passengers that have just started to
relax on the top deck.










Shot with my Minolta Dimage 5 digital camera.

D


----------



## Blood_Lust

Camera USed: Nikon - F70; slide film

Under a bridge at a park









Guildwood Park









My little boy and I


----------



## raindog61

Photographed along Clifton Hill at the Falls, Sept. 2002.
Photo Specs: Kodak Digital Camera using fill flash and a lot of camera shake. Saturation added in Photoshop.










Photographed in Cabbagetown during the mid '90s.
Photo Specs: Scan from a silver print. Photographed with a Contax camera and 35mm lens and Tri-X film.


----------



## Lawrence

SINC you can download GraphicConverter here.

I use Adobe Elements for my images because the processing is
quick and simple, I save my shots at 800 x 600 @ 72 dpi and
at 39 % of the image size. (Depending on the original size)
I can shrink an 18 mb file down to 192 k and it still looks alright.


D


----------



## Max

A shot from the Toronto Portands taken about a year ago. Filtered in P-shop to give it a more illustrative feel.


----------



## Loafer

Bloodlust...That is a great picture of you and your boy....brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Loafer

My wife to be on a trip back home to visit friends and family....note the odd British tradition of Morris Dancing


----------



## Blood_Lust

> Bloodlust...That is a great picture of you and your boy....brought a tear to my eye!


Thanks Loafer...


----------



## bl:oke

Rome - Nun Couture?










Florence - mmm... gelato!


----------



## kps

Just to keep this going...

This is a night shot in front of a Toronto hotel, I liked the way the intensely bright lights of the entrance reflected in the manhole cover and the streetcar tracks.


----------



## SINC

Thanks to MacDoc and Dave, I now own a copy of Graphic converter. The email with the code arrived this morning and I am learning how to use it.

Cheers


----------



## PosterBoy

Orford Keep, in East Anglia, England.

<div align="center">








</div>


----------



## K_OS

this one was taken last year on a trip to the Island. I used a Fuji 2800 digital camera at full resolution.


----------



## K_OS

This one was also taken last year on the way back from Ottawa we came the long way around and passed by Marmora where they have a huge open pit mine. This photo was also taken with my thrusty Fuji 2800, and as soon as I find my portfolio I will scan in some of my other work and post it.


----------



## SINC

This one is an interesting study in reflections, although it did not turn out as good as I had hoped.










Scaled down with GC thanks to MacDoc and Dave!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

More Rusky snaps – This one is the outside of St Paul & St Peter where the Tsars are now burried. It is in a fortress on the other side of the Neva in St Petersburg. Again, point and shoot Miu 35mm camera. No editing.


----------



## Wolfshead

This is a great thread, with wonderful pix. I'd love to post a couple of my own but don't know how to get them from iphoto to this thread. Can anyone help please? Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc

K'Os what a great shot of Toronto - you should enter that in a contest.  
That should be a poster for Toronto Islands. WOW!!  

Wolfshead - just drag a couple of photos into an email to me - I'll set them up on the web and you can put them in a post.


----------



## zigzagry

can someone tell me how to post a picture?

I don't have a .mac account or website (dunno if this is necessary) But If so I could always grab a free webhost somewhere.

PM me please.


----------



## kps

A couple of trucking pics...

I used to own this truck and trailer...don't any more. Miss being a "commercial tourist", don't miss the headaches. Taken outside of Wenatchee WA.










One of my "concrete compadres". Knew both, her father and uncle, she drove that thing by herself. Taken someplace in Oklahoma.


----------



## Wolfshead

Zigzagry: How about we start our own thread? The two of us can describe what our photos would look like if only we knew how to post them...


----------



## PosterBoy

Wolfshead & ZigZag

You need to have some kind of web space (most ISPs give you a small amount, or a .Mac account would give you some). Upload an image to your web space (hopefully scaled down to 800x600).

The follow the instructions here, or use the "Image" button below the posting area.


----------



## CubaMark

Hey *Loafer*!

You remember what Stan Rogers said / sang about _Morris Dancers_?

 
M


----------



## Wolfshead

Thanks PosterBoy


----------



## Wolfshead

Thanks to U2 Macdoc


----------



## Wolfshead




----------



## Wolfshead

oh, ********!
Sorry guys - I'll try again later


----------



## Lawrence

You can join http://www.fotopages.com/ and then upload your
images to there, Then link to them with an image link in your message.

Dave


----------



## Blood_Lust

more picture... 
Camera USed: Nikon F70, slide film
Edited in photoshop, blurred the background.


----------



## zigzagry

This is a shot from my garden.
using a 30 year old canon AE1 and 220 mm bushnell telephoto.










[ April 09, 2004, 08:55 PM: Message edited by: zigzagry ]


----------



## PosterBoy

I had a couple more images I wanted to post, but I need to re-scan them. Stay tuned! I might actually do it!


----------



## Roland

Here is a pic I took of my brother and I with my new Nikon Coolpix 5000 I got through ehMac.

Needless to say I love the quality.


----------



## Lawrence

Zigzagry try using this link in the image button for your post:
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1919/long-legs2.jpg 

I think you had a link set to the page and not the actual image,
If you control-click-hold on an image then you'll get a sub
menu that will allow you to open an image into a new window,
That window will be the correct link to use for the image address.

I hope I worded that right.










Parking for four in Cosumel, Mexico.

Dave


----------



## zigzagry

couple more from the garden



















[ April 10, 2004, 01:57 PM: Message edited by: zigzagry ]


----------



## MacNutt

Okay here goes...


----------



## MacNutt

Hmmm...there were two shots in there. One of our Top Fuel dragbike gettin sideways just after launch, and one of the crew positioning the bike for takeoff.

One came through, but the other didn't. Not sure why (I've checked the URL...it's dead on)


----------



## Lawrence

Macnutt your second image link is incorrect,
It should be this:
http://srv.fotopages.com/?o=804085&t=2

Try it again.

Dave


----------



## MannyP Design

This thread is way to cool to let fade away here's something I shot with a Canon Poweshot G3:











(Click me)

[ April 14, 2004, 09:19 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## howing

Cool thread! 
I was going to start something on Photograph too. My question is, does anyone currently own a digital SLR? If you do, how do you like it? I have plans to acquire a Nikon D70, but coming from film SLR's, I don't know whether all my lenses will fit. 

Anyone?


----------



## Lawrence

Shriner that I photographed at the recent Beaches Easter Parade.
Photographed using my Minolta Dimage 5 Digital camera

Dave


----------



## Ohenri

MacNutt, Manny P - those are really sick shots... Might go out today and get some done too... Feel inspired. 

H!


----------



## The Librarian

dolawren,

rocking. simply rocking picture.


----------



## MannyP Design

Thanks O'Henri, I take that as a great compliment - especially since I'm not a photographer.  I have around 500 digital pics (most of objects, textures, buildings, etc.) that I take every once in a while during lunch.

I'm very much a "if it looks good on the view-finder, it looks good to me. I took photography classes almost 10 years ago and it's pretty muched vanished to a point and click direction since the Canon G3 doesn't have a whole lot of control over the aperature, F-stop, etc. I just kind of fake it, like in the phone pic using the "macro-lens" option on the camera.

The pic of Ottawa from above is really two pics that were stitched together. I wish I had take more snapshots that night as the seam is pretty visible across the middle.


----------



## SINC

I shot these, in the then sleepy little village of Puerto Vallarta, Mexico in 1984.

Good thing I had them framed because I lost the negs years ago. These are two shots of the frames hanging in our dining room.




















Cheers


----------



## Lawrence

Tree Crossing Series








Another series of photographs that I'm involved
artistically in doing, This is a series that involves two
trees that I found by accident while walking the dog
and I ended up doing a multi season series of the trees.








The series is quite long, So I'll only post a few here.
Here's a shot where I decided to turn the landscape into
a nice stained glass window.








Dave


----------



## kps

Hard to take a full image of the "King Kong" building...so I had to settle for the *lobby*...  










One more for good measure:


----------



## SINC

When I go to car shows, I like to get interesting shots that have more appeal than people who just shoot the whole of each car as they walk by.

I look for different content and angles like this 51 Chevy panel.


----------



## kb244

more of my stuff at kb244.deviantart.com


----------



## VertiGoGo

So, here is my first attempt at posting a pic to ehMac. It's one of my favorite from Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina. It's taken at some point in 2000 from the edge of construction of the "Old Bridge," which was destroyed during the war.


----------



## VertiGoGo

Um...now could someone please explain why the image is so small??? It's not that way in my computer or on the site I posted it to.


----------



## MannyP Design

Try using http://srv.fotopages.com/?o=891351&t=2

Your image appears to be a generated thumbail... I replaced the link http://srv.fotopages.com/?o=891351&t=1 with a http://srv.fotopages.com/?o=891351&t=2 at the end and it happened to work.


----------



## Lawrence

That's strange...Works fine for me.
It's possible that you can't link too many images in a row,
I haven't tried posting more than 3 images in a row yet.

Dave


----------



## MacNutt

Cool stuff. I'm using dolawren's instructions to post photos via fotopages.com. To the letter.

But all I can get is the very first of the five images. All the others simply generate an advert that says "use Fotopages!" when I preview the post.









I've control-clicked the image into a new window and copied the new URL to the letter...

But all I get is an ad when I try to post it here. What gives?


----------



## MacNutt

I can't seem to get past the first image. Maybe I'll try deleting that one and just listing one at a time at fotopages.


----------



## MacNutt

Here goes 











This is the crew (minus me, of course) pushing the Top Fuel bike into place for another high speed pass.











This is the type of wellsite that I used to work at in Northern Canada. This one is located at Pink Mountain, about fifty km west of the Alaska highway, north of Ft.St John BC.


----------



## oatmeal

This is one I took with one of my cameras (Nikon CP5700) yesterday, just messing around at work. No edits...


----------



## oatmeal

K, let's try this again ..


----------



## Miko Fulla

I have tons of beautiful pictures from BC (since I moved here last year for UBC) up here:
my temperamental webpage


----------



## kps

Artistically, this picture is nothing to speak about, but the scene got to me. This Canada Goose made her nest in a narrow strip of grass between two parking lots in a rundown industrial area of Toronto. It bugged me from a human perspective, but really, the stupid bird didn't know any different...and it didn't care. It's primary concern was its eggs. I included the reflection in the convex mirror to expands on the surroundings. Taken April 20, 2004


----------



## Moscool

Interesting comment:



> This Canada Goose made her nest in a narrow strip of grass between two parking lots in a rundown industrial area of Toronto. It bugged me from a human perspective, but really, the stupid bird didn't know any different...and it didn't care.


Here in London we have major problems with Canadian geese. Not sure how they arrived in the first place, but they are very territorial and have no predators, upsetting the eco-balance in all parks. They will probably be culled in large numbers soon. If my fellow Canadians want sweet revenge for the seal culling controversy, then this has to be it!


----------



## Lawrence

This is a test to see if I can post motion gifs

Dave


----------



## MaxPower

Here is a shot after my son was born. He was a day old and his Grandpa is holding him for the first time.


----------



## zigzagry

Algonquin in August (2003)










[ April 25, 2004, 02:14 PM: Message edited by: zigzagry ]


----------



## Macified

You can't tell it's Algonquin, but the short boots are my riding boots. This was taken last year during a two day horseback trip through Algonquin.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Hey, I just tried Fotopages.com, thanks for the tip, folks.

And here's a picture of The Cat, with his usual 6pm question.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Here's another one that I stuck on Fotopages.com

A typical Gulf Islands eagles perch scene, near where I live.


----------



## zigzagry

this shot is taken from the peak of Blue Heaven at kickinghorse in Golden B.C. at around 10 am in mid febuary 
(2001)( before the they put the chairlift up to the peak.)

you're looking at part of the columbia river valley.

I hope someday I can call Golden home again. It still feels like it.


----------



## zigzagry

i sent this one in to a NASA affiliated, earth science, website. They posted it but could not explain what it was.

I had a number of people with military and nasa email addresses asking for a copy so i figured I'd share this with the community.

this is taken from my backyard in july 2002. The band stretched all the way across the sky from west to east horrizons.











[ April 25, 2004, 03:07 PM: Message edited by: zigzagry ]


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~mcsimpson/archives/2004/04/27/seattles_window_to_the_future.php

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~mcsimpson/archives/2004/04/22/leaning_tower.php


----------



## Macified

Got this shot walking out of Variety Village on Danforth Ave in Toronto. This was Monday night after the brief thunderstorm. The star caught in the tree is Venus. Unfortunately you can't see Mars in the photo.


----------



## kps

It's tough being trapped in a bus shelter...










...and now some industrial heavy metal.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~mcsimpson/archives/2004/04/29/flowers.php


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~mcsimpson/archives/2004/04/30/classic_porsche.php


----------



## zigzagry

shot of my friend taken in the photography room at my school.

The wall is photoshoped in cuz the lighting was poor.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~mcsimpson/archives/2004/05/02/sunset.php


----------



## kps

Ya just gotta love those boulders which are placed along side driveways of industrial units or shopping malls so tractor trailers don't climb the curb and run over their precious grass. The smaller the driveway, the bigger the rock.

Here's one, but it's a *lucky* rock. I have no idea how the painted "horseshoe" got there or why. 









[Photoshop filtering for enhancement only]


----------



## Lawrence

I just took this shot today using my Minolta Dimage 5
digital camera with a Hoya RM 72 infrared filter.
The image is of the street I live on.

Dave


----------



## Ohenri

Dave, that is so hot!! 

Man... I've been thinking about getting some filters... Don't know too much about them though. Time to look. 

H!


----------



## Lawrence

The seller of the filter is on eBay.ca,
Here's a link: Ben Naden 

You can bid on the filters or "buy them now",
I watched 2 filters go for over the "buy it now" price,
So I paid the "buy it now price" for one of them.

I searched all over the U.S. and found that the
Hoya RM 72 was way over priced.

The seller is in Singapore, But he ships world wide.

If you want to shoot infrared on a digital camera then
first make sure that it can use an infrared filter,
The newer digital cameras can't shoot in infrared.

You can test your digital camera by pointing a remote
control from your T.V. into the lense and press the on
button while you click a photograph, If you see a beam
of light coming from your remote control in your digital
picture...Then you can use the infrared filter with your camera.

You'll need a threaded receiver on your camera as well,
My camera has a 49 mm thread on the fixed lense,
So adding filters is very easy to do.

Dave 

[ May 11, 2004, 07:58 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## Lawrence

Here's a wider shot of my street,
A little different angle this time.

There are two filters being used in this shot,
One is a U.V. and the other is the Infrared RM 72.

Dave


----------



## raindog61

I had no idea you could use an infrared filter with a digital camera. You should try converting these images to black & white. Next increase the contrast of the image, this will render the image closer to a true continuous tone infrared image.


----------



## Lawrence

> I had no idea you could use an infrared filter with a digital camera. You should try converting these images to black & white.


I could change the mode of the digital camera to black and
white, But then I wouldn't get the subtle colours and the
surreal atomosphere that I'm trying to get with the filter.

Dave


----------



## Moscool

Ahem, isn't the definition of infrared shorter wavelengths than the visible spectrum, therefore you should not be able to see colours?

I suspect that what you are observing are subtle tint changes within a monochrome environment. If there are colours, then it is probably a calibration issue with your camera...

B/W does it for me in infra red, it gives that 'nuclear winter' feeling...


----------



## kps

_B/W does it for me in infra red, it gives that 'nuclear winter' feeling..._

Yup, tend to agree with Moscool and raindog61, B&W is the way to go to get that contrasty dark sky, while folliage effect in landscapes.


----------



## Lawrence

I'll have to try it in Black and White,
The filter is actually a near infrared filter.

The truer infrared filters 89b, 87c and 87 filters cost a lot more.

Here's some interesting photo galleries for infrared fans:
http://infrareddreams.com/photo_galleries.htm

Dave


----------



## Ohenri

Nice... infrared is kinda hot. I like it.

H!


----------



## Lawrence

Here's an image of my street that I shot this morning in
B & W mode using the RM 72 filter and my digital camera.










I tried some macros of some flowers,
But they didn't turn out very well.
I think I'll need to do a setup with a tripod.

Dave


----------



## kps

A little wilderness shot:


----------



## Ohenri

[sniff, sniff]


----------



## elmer

Last year on Feb 14th in Niagara Falls through a Pentax K1000 I saw this ...









[ May 26, 2004, 03:46 PM: Message edited by: elmer ]


----------



## The Doug

Finally created a Fotopages account. Here's a pic of one of our Himalayan cats, his name is Kobi. He's the best big ol' buddy in the world.







The pic was taken this morning with my new Lumix LC70 camera - it's _fantastic_. So glad I bought it.


----------



## sashmo

Well, this is new territory for me, posting pics here. I did the Fotopage thing. Now, if I understand the directions correctly (sounds complicated), I'll click on the "image" button, and copy the Fotopage url to my pics.
It's an image of Jelli, Fox and Sash.


----------



## sashmo

Wow, I did it. Now I have to figure out how to load a bigger picture. I think somebody else had the same problem?


----------



## The Doug

That happened to me when I was testing using "Preview Post" before adding my reply, but I figured it out.

When you open your image in Fotopages, it'll be in its own Fotopages window with their site logos etc. - but control-click on the image that's in the Fotopages window, and select "Open in New Window" from the contextual menu. This will open a new Safari window without Fotopages formatting. Select the URL showing in the new Safari window, and use that one to link to your image.


----------



## SINC

Since cats seem to be the order of the day, here is a shot of my son's three year old cat, "Neo", a Siamese/Tabby cross.










Cheers


----------



## sashmo

Okay, I think that I got it.
Let's try this:


----------



## James Z

Not really a quality photo but the content is their.










Took me 2 edits but finally posted a pic.This is of my dog Daisy and a bird friend she found sitting on the window sill.

James

[ May 23, 2004, 04:11 PM: Message edited by: James ]


----------



## Macified

Taken with a Canon A20 in good summer sunlight. Minor editing in PhotoShop.


----------



## MaxPower

Just thought I'd share my next purchase as I take my next step in the world of Photography:

Minolta Maxxum 5 SLR


----------



## kps

Just to keep this going...come on, where's all the photogs?

Here's my "wanna be" Ansel Adams shot, taken somewhere in Montana:


----------



## elmer

Nice shot, kps - not only does it obviously have the subject Adams would have shot, but it has that rhythmic foreground I've seen so many times in his stuff. Love it.


----------



## SINC

When the sun broke through the clouds after a rain squall in Radium Hot springs, B.C. last weekend, it caused the power wires to sparkle.










Cheers


----------



## kps

Thanks, *elmerus snape*...thought you might be interested in seeing the original which was taken several years ago from the driver's window of my 18 wheeler parked on the shoulder of I-90:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Here's a picture that I took a bit more than a month ago, at the bottom of my driveway. I was photographing the tree in the sunset, the deer just wanted to be in the shot. Originally posted on another discussion board.


----------



## iGeeK

"If I stare at this dang useless plant long enough, it WILL become catnip."

Dwight, a Siamese who *is* known for wishful thinking. Currently still recovering after losing life #1 while investigating the utterly fascinating inside of a pot full of hot water.










"You WILL burst, dammit!"

After two hours of this Mexican standoff, the balloon got up and walked away.

G/<


----------



## moonsocket

> Dwight, a Siamese who is known for wishful thinking. Currently still recovering after losing life #1 while investigating the utterly fascinating inside of a pot full of hot water.


POOR KITTY!!!! did he jump in from the floor? is he gonna be ok?

cute cats btw


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~posterboy/archives/2004/06/05/centurion.php


----------



## iGeeK

Moonsocket asked:



> POOR KITTY!!!! did he jump in from the floor? is he gonna be ok?
> cute cats btw


I think he leaped off the fridge into the pot. He's fine although it will take some time before he grows all of his belly fur back.

Sammy, who's the balloon intimidator, is too old to climb on top of fridges.

Not my cats, but I hang out with them often.

Here's a cat who is the feline equivalent of myself.

Lance the Heavy Sleeper:










G/<


----------



## PosterBoy

If my cat would stay still long enough to take a photo, I would take many.

In the mean time: http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~posterboy/archives/2004/06/10/lake_view.php


----------



## elmer

Interesting, kps. The different cropping and the colours take away that nice rhythmic effect of the posts. However, the colours are great. Still, compared to Ansel Adams, the black and white is lacking range of values or contrast or something. I'm not sure if it's because it's originally a colour photo, or if Adams used to burn-in parts of his pictures. I've always wondered if he did, but if he did it was done very finely so it's not obvious.

Here's one where I did a little processing in colour:








It was taken with my Canon a70 digital in a park near Bancroft. There's something about the composition I don't like, but I don't know what it is. Maybe someone could help me.

And here's one with the same shapes in the sky, except this time I didn't create them, they were there! Chichen-Itza, Mexico.








*GratuitousApplesauce*, what a perfect moment for making those colours vivid. What film did you use? Or was it digital?

[ June 10, 2004, 10:55 AM: Message edited by: elmerus snape ]


----------



## The Doug

> If my cat would stay still long enough to take a photo, I would take many.


Heh heh. I know exactly what you mean! We have 2 Himalayan cats. Our Male, Kobi, is a big ol' lug and very easy to photograph (I think he likes it actually). Here's a pic of him (also linked in another thread):










Our female, Molly, barely sits still long enough for me to get a good picture of her alone - she's such a funny little scamp. Molly is a blur in every picture I've taken of her, but a while back I did manage to get a small pic of the two asleep together:


----------



## MaxPower

elmerus snape,

With your question regarding composition, here are a few things I noticed about your photograph. First off, it is a good photograph. The scenery gives a feeling of serenity and the beauty of the lake is captured.

There is a three step method for setting up every photograph you shoot:

Step 1. Know your subject .
Step 2. Focus attention on your subject.
Step 3. Simplify.

This simple Three-Step Method is the secret of every successful photograph ever taken.

So with that in mind, what is the subject? Is it the lake? Is it the tree line? Is it the beach? The eye wonders around the photo, not knowing what the subject is. Perhaps a different point of view would have made the photo better maybe zooming in to the tree line with the lake in the foreground.

The weeds in the foreground and the glare on the water is distracting. You mentioned you were using an A70, so a filter is out of the question, however if I were composing the shot with my SLR, I would have used a diffusing filter to reduce the water glare.

Lastly, to simplify I would just crop the picture in the top right hand corner. It would eliminate all of the distracting elements out of the foreground and really make the picture stand out.

Please keep in mind I am not deliberately ripping your photo apart, just offering some constructive criticism.

For those interested, here are a few sites I visit regularly:

New York Institute of Photography 
Take Great Pictures 

Hope this helps.


----------



## iGeeK

Posterboy said:



> If my cat would stay still long enough to take a photo, I would take many.


From my friend's site: http://www.kevinsteele.com/092903_cat.html 

"some cats just don't want their picture taken"

The cats I know seem to like being photographed.
Some INSIST on being photographed. They are so vain!

Dwight in "Who cares about Picasso? Watch ME!"


----------



## elmer

Thanks MaxPower, that's exactly the kind of response I was looking for.


----------



## PosterBoy

*The cats I know seem to like being photographed.
Some INSIST on being photographed. They are so vain!
*

I know! Our previous cat was like that. This one though, is 2 pounds of crazy in a 1 pound sack.

In a good way, though.


----------



## MaxPower

> Thanks MaxPower, that's exactly the kind of response I was looking for.


No problem at all. 

That's why I started this thread. So we can all share our photographs and give/receive constructive criticism with the goal of becoming better photographers. It is sometimes good to also get a non biased opinion. 

I only wish I had more photos to share on this thread. Unless you all want to see baby pictures  I think I'll wait until I have something more interesting to share.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are a couple of prints shot a few years apart. Both were shot using Kodak infrared with a #25 red filter. The camera was my Nikon F3 with a 28mm 3.5. The infrared renders blue sky remarkably well. It's my film of choice until they discontinue it...


----------



## Macified

I haven't been able to take a decent shot of any of our flowers so far this year. I was bout to post a request for technical assistance with our camera when I remembered the control for macro shots. Much better now...


----------



## MaxPower

mrjimmy,

Those are nice shots. I never could get that style or clarity out of my B&W photography. Now I know the secret.

I think I may just have to go purchase some infrared film and a #25 red filter.

The pictures really have an Old School feel to them. I like it.


----------



## Pamela

mrjimmy...where were those shots taken??


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks MaxPower. Old school is a good way to describe what I like to photograph.

Pamela, both shots were taken in Utah, 5 years apart. The 'Tours' shot was Monument Valley on New Years Day 2000. The 'Cowboy' was in a town called Panguitch in 95.


----------



## The Doug

Our Mock Orange shrub is in bloom, with hundreds of highly fragrant 1" flowers.


----------



## moonsocket

not sure how to post but here goes.








Photo taken with a Canon A70 digital camera with 15 second exposure. Room was completely dark except for the flashlight i used to wash away my face. No photo editing done to photo(yet).








This photo was taken with my Pentax Spotmatic using expired agfa 50 slide film pushed to 400 and then cross-processed C-41. it was an experiment

















this photo was taken on the same roll as the cloud


----------



## moonsocket

hey, it worked!now how do i get them bigger? or maybe thats a good size?


----------



## Lawrence

A good size is 800 x 600,
You can use a good photo editor to change the size.

Dave


----------



## kps

Moonsocket, you're posting the thumbnails of your images on .Mac...*but don't post your originals* they're HUGE. The images you uploaded to .Mac are 3104x2058 pixels, weigh in at a wopping 1MB and at 72ppi they'll be 43"x28". That'll make this page strech a bit.  

Download something like GraphicConverter (Versiontracker.com) and reduce the size to what Dave recommended (800x600) or evern a bit smaller. They'll load much faster on .Mac and view better here too.


----------



## kps

elmerus snape,

I suppose I could fire up Photoshop and try to get it to look more like an Adams print, but it was supposed to a "wanna be" and not the real thing.  

His techniques are well documented in his own books: The Camera, The Negative and The Print. Check them out.


----------



## iBaller

http://iballer.indigofield.com/peggyscove.jpg 

That's my first ever panoramic shot and it was stitched together automatically using PhotoStitch. Taken with a Canon S230.


----------



## mrjimmy

These are from a recent trip to Havana. That place is a photographer's dream.





















These were shot using a 28mm 3.5 Nikkor lens and an optical polarizer. The film was Fuji Neopan 1600 ASA shot normal.


----------



## kps

*mrjimmy,* love the style and your images (Utah,Havana). Nicely done, great stuff, hope you'll post more.


----------



## talonracer

This is my cat Jasper on his new... house, I guess. 










He's staring out the window at a crow. Not sure why, but he's absolutely fascinated by them.


----------



## The Doug

Heh heh - Jasper sure looks like he's enjoying himself! I've been wanting to get a platform like that for our cats.

This is Kobi, our male Seal-Point Himalayan. In this close-up he's laying in his morning sunbeam.










...And this is Molly, our female Tortie-Point Himalayan. This is one of those very rare occasions where she's sat still long enough for me to get a decent picture of her. Always such a busy girl!


----------



## The Doug

Most of my orchids have finished flowering for the year however this yellow Phalaenopsis decided to end its blooming season with one last flower...


----------



## iGeeK

> This is Kobi, our male Seal-Point Himalayan.


A relative of that evil mastermind Mr. Tinkles. Isn't he?  

G/<

Mr. Tinkles: Evil does not wear a bonnet!


----------



## iGeeK

2 sunsets, 1 storm cloud.


----------



## iBaller

iGeek, what camera are you using? Those shots look great but at the bottom of the two sunset pictures there are artifacts where it gets dark.


----------



## iGeeK

It's the Nikon Coolpix 4500. Those "artifacts" may be either the lights on buildings, or indeed artifacts but from JPG compression. I did squueze these pix pretty low.

G/<

If you are talking about the bright spots here, they are indeed lights.


----------



## iGeeK

This is actually the first digital camera (if not the first camera) I've had. A borrowed first generation Xapshot and the Polaroid SX-70 don't really count.

A year of mucking around with it, and maybe I will graduate past the snapshot.

Some more sunsets, one of them eerily looking like something I do NOT want to see over theToronto skyline. Or the skyline of ANY city, for that matter.


























G/<


----------



## Macified

Sunset shot returning home from Haliburton on Wednesday evening.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are two more:

P.E.I. 1993











New Mexico 2000


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lawrence

That's really nice Doug,
I've been neglecting my camera duties lately,
It's been too windy here in T.O.

I'll try and get out and do some in the future.
(It's supposed to be windy tomorrow too  )

Dave


----------



## The Doug

I feel lucky that I was able to get these shots - guess I was in the right place at the right time! Here's another image from slightly farther away.


----------



## zigzagry




----------



## Macified

Here's a night shot from my Motorola V300 camera phone.


----------



## The Doug

Golden Elder flowers









Stella d'Oro Daylily


----------



## iGeeK

Macified wrote:

*Here's a night shot from my Motorola V300 camera phone.*

Old School Impressionists would highly approve. 

So, how many megapixels?  









iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

One of my night shots. Lights, camera, wiggly action.










iG/<


----------



## SINC

Here is a shot I took last night at dusk (10:40 p.m.) on Wabamum Lake, about 80 kilometers west of Edmonton.










Cheers


----------



## SINC

And here is another of an abandoned barge stuck in the reeds on the same lake about 11:00 p.m. The one little cloud in the sky caught the last rays of the setting sun.










Cheers


----------



## SINC

And this was our campsite at around the same time.










Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Cola Nut









Uncola Nut









[ June 29, 2004, 09:42 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## iGeeK

Van versus trailer. This sure did wonders to slow down the traffic for quite a while. The firemen took out all the contents from the trailer and lowered it down by hand.

Trailer 1 : Van 0










iG/<


----------



## The Doug

[ July 01, 2004, 08:59 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## The Doug

> Van versus trailer. This sure did wonders to slow down the traffic for quite a while. The firemen took out all the contents from the trailer and lowered it down by hand.
> 
> Trailer 1 : Van 0


Hey iGeek - I meant to ask. After you pushed that trailer out into the middle of the road, how long did it take until the van came along and smashed into it?


----------



## ram55

My puppie. Ok well at 80 lbs he's only a puppie in his mind.


----------



## iGeeK

The Dougster inquired:

*Hey iGeek - I meant to ask. After you pushed that trailer out into the middle of the road, how long did it take until the van came along and smashed into it?*

About 30 seconds. 









The firemen unhitched the trailer just prior to taking it off the van's face. Rest assured that this was not an evil "I gotta photograph an accident" ploy. 

Actually, this stretch of Toronto's Jane St. has bad road karma. There's a stupid left hand turn where cars get clipped all the time when they make the turn, and drunken morons keep smashing into one particular utility pole.

Bad Feng Shui, or bad urban planning, take a pick.
Although this still doesn't explain the drunk drivers and the utility pole.

Jane Street's Smash of a Reality Show:









iG/<

[ July 02, 2004, 08:00 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## iGeeK

Ram55 wrote:
"My puppie. Ok well at 80 lbs he's only a puppie in his mind. "

Nice photo. I like him already, and I'm even not a dog person!









My canine contribution:

"I'm a blue dog"










iG/<

[ July 02, 2004, 07:57 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## Lawrence

This was shot using my Minolta Dimage 5 Digital Camera with a
49 mm near infrared Hoya RM-72 filter.

I reduced the image using GraphicCoverter and did some touch
up with unsharp mask.

The image is of a tree that has been allowed to have it's lower
branches grow out, It's typical of tree's found out in the country.
I found the tree while out on a mini holiday last week in Prince
Edward County. (A county that is an island south of Belleville, Ont.)

Dave


----------



## mose

Random collection taken over the last couple of years - both digital and film (both Nikons)

Shots


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Havoc

It's serious ball business man....


----------



## marrmoo

[No message]


----------



## bopeep

This is Pearl. Flock guardian dog. She is NOT tame so quite hard to catch and photograph. She is a unique breed so thought I'd show her off a bit. 

www.innovativelogistix.com/pearl1.jpg

Bo


----------



## Cynical Critic

What a wonderful thread! I'm a child of images. Seeing all these pictures has inspired me to finally finish off my photo website with my New Zealand pics. I'll post the link ASAP.

Sadly I lost many of my NZ pics to a crashed PowerBook HD. (I thought Macs were immortal!) But I try and look on my loss as a motivator to take more pictures (and better ones at that!)... oh... and to back up my HD with neurotic zeal.


----------



## iGeeK

Cynical Critic wrote:

*"I thought Macs were immortal!"*

Macs are immortal (in more ways than one) but if you drive a wooden stake...

I got a stack of completely dead HD's on my desk as a material witness for my clients that backing up just MIGHT be a good idea.

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

The Face of the Storm.










iG/<


----------



## The Doug

Or like, moments before the arrival of the _Gigantic Alien Mothership_, eh?


----------



## Cynical Critic

If you'd posted the pic on July 4th, it would have corresponded nicely with US TV stations playing *Indepence Day* (ID4) for the millionth time.  

A stake, eh... ?


----------



## Cynical Critic

If you'd posted the pic on July 4th, it would have corresponded nicely with US TV stations playing *Indepence Day* (ID4) for the millionth time.  

A stake, eh... ?


----------



## iGeeK

The Doug was worried:

*"Or like, moments before the arrival of the Gigantic Alien Mothership, eh?"*

The way the glass in the windows was flexing, I was hoping the Mothership would show up. I need to go home to K-PAX, the weather is much better there. 









iG/<


----------



## Cynical Critic

Aaaaah my post was carbon-copied! Maybe it was the aliens... not again!!!


----------



## MacGenius

Here's my daughter. Canon A70, unretouched.


----------



## SINC

Thought you folks might enjoy seeing the picture I shot in our back yard.

These are three Falcon chicks of the species MERLIN.

They are one of only four found in Alberta and a pair nested in our Spruce tree for the first time this year. They are VERY noisy, as are the parents with a very harsh ki-kiu-ki-ki call.

The remain here all winter, living on Bohemian Waxwings and English Sparrows.

Sadly they have eaten/driven all the songbirds from our neighbourhood. 
The aerial acrobatics during the kill process are fascinating to watch. An ugly but real side of nature.










I apologize for the size of the picture but it was necessary to see the chicks.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Incidently, this is the proud Papa










Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Sinc, that's very interesting!

Last year about this time we had two adult Merlin, and one youngster, hanging around for about 6 weeks. I think the adults were teaching the young bird to hunt. They spent most of their time on our neighbour's t.v. antenna tower. Very noisy raptors indeed - they call constantly.

I was desperate to catch some images of them - but the digital camera I was using last year didn't have optical zoom. So, I tried taking some shots with the camera through binoculars. The resulting pictures weren't great, but were of good enough quality for a raptor expert at McGill to confirm my I.D. of these birds as Merlins.





























_Edit: Added last picture._

[ July 11, 2004, 10:44 AM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## iGeeK

Gull. Species: Annoyingus rapax. Well, actually Larus glaucescens, but the former label would have been more apt..










iG/<


----------



## Hypno

Here's a few Pictures of my local bike trail.


















[ July 12, 2004, 12:27 AM: Message edited by: Hypno ]


----------



## Lawrence

> I think fotopages.com does not allow for remote hosting of the images. i.e they can be seen on their site, but not anywhere else.


No, They allow it for the moment, I asked in their forum about
that, The reply was that you can at the present but that may
change in the future.

You can also post images for free at www.imagebay.org

Dave


----------



## iGeeK

Hypno,

I think fotopages.com does not allow for remote hosting of the images. i.e they can be seen on their site, but not anywhere else.
Yahoo! sites do the same thing. In case of photosites.com, it's apparent that they want people to see their advertising.

Just post the full URLs to the fotopages.com. I went there and saw your biketrail shots just fine.

iG/<


----------



## Hypno

Thanks iGeek but it looks like i got it to work now


----------



## The Doug




----------



## iGeeK

Realism vs. Surrealism.
OK, both are realism, really


















iG/<


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug

Daddy Long-Legs are not really spiders - although they're in the larger Arthropod genus, they are separately classified. Tell that to someone who has one crawling up their leg. They'll thank you for that tid-bit of information.


----------



## iGeeK

Cool daddy long legs pic, Doug.

----

Here's the closest I can get with the camera's zoom:










Here is the shot through binoculars. Shaky hands don't help, but I will eventually manage a sharp shot of this bird. He sure hangs around the neighbourhood a lot.

Can anyone identify this bird? Red tailed hawk, possibly? I'm still not familiar with Canadian/Ontario bird species.










iG/<

[ July 19, 2004, 05:29 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## The Doug

I'm tempted to say that it's an immature Sharp Shinned Hawk. What I'll do is send a copy of the pic to someone I know in the Raptor Research centre at McGill. I'll let you know what they say...


----------



## MaxPower

> Daddy Long-Legs are not really spiders


Hmmm. Eight legs. Creepy. Sounds like a spider to me. *Shiver*


----------



## The Doug

iGeek - I heard back from my raptor-expert contact this morning. You're right, it's definitely a Red Tailed Hawk...


----------



## elmer

The Doug - kudos for the great photos of flowers. That's hard to do.


----------



## iGeeK

Thanks TD. Although not immature, it's definitely young.

"[Red-tailed hawk] has one of the largest ranges of hawks in North America and has a wider ecological tolerance or adaptability than any other hawk."

No kidding. This one adapted itself to live right in the city. Hunting grounds: a golf field.

Yesterday it had to do a rather undignified retreat from a flock of seagulls. United they flew, and attacked.

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Maxpower shivered:

*Hmmm. Eight legs. Creepy. Sounds like a spider to me. *Shiver* *

They are not spiders because:

a) Spiders have two definite body divisions: cephalothorax and abdomen. Daddy long-legs have no body divisions.

b) Unlike spiders DLL's are not capable of biting. They have no fangs or venom glands.

c) Unlike spiders DLL's have only a single pair of eyes.

d) They can't weave webs. No silk glands.

Another name for DLL's is "harvestmen", something which actually always had some creepy association for me. But they are completely harmless, if indeed somewhat ominous looking. But put a daddy long-lengs beside a real spider, and they immediately become non threatening. And likely the spider's lunch.

iG/<

[ July 20, 2004, 12:27 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## The Doug

> The Doug - kudos for the great photos of flowers. That's hard to do.


[blush] Aw shucks. [/blush] Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## MaxPower

Here's the latest of my little guy...


----------



## SINC

The bloom of Impatiens Glandulifera;










Cheers


----------



## iGeeK

Cloud sumi-e.










iG/<


----------



## Lawrence

View of Carbon Computing on Queen St. in Toronto during a
recent Movie shoot, I was in the neighbourhood buying something.




















Dave


----------



## iGeeK

ANACHRONISM!  

I love Ye Olde clunkers.

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Before & After.

Not quite Peterborough, but impressive for a 1 hour downpour.



















iG/<


----------



## The Doug

Wet t-shirt alert! 

Warning: this picture, which I took this morning, may be quite offensive to some...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## steveohan

here are a few that i've enjoyed taking through the years...

taken from stanley park (i think) during a trip out to vancouver a few years back:









driving out to newport beach from corvallis, oregon:









our dog ruby looking all cute (you can almost smell the doggy breath!):









steve.


----------



## kps

I hope this image has enough cliches to suit everyone...









Let's see...it has a boy and his dog, a dock...he*l, it even has a canoe! The fishing rod is, unfortunately, off camera.


----------



## kps

A really old picture I took in the early '70s. It's a cop car with the old style single "cherry" going through a snow covered intersection.

Taken with a fully manual (WW2 vintage) Contax SLR camera/50mm Carl Zeiss lens.


----------



## iGeeK

Nasal cavity of a badger [Taxidea taxus].

Brought to you by the mushroomy badgers:
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/ 










iG/<


----------



## imgmkr

wow, great pics, guys!
i'm a semi-pro photogrpher and still working on my craft.
and this is picture from Mongolia Trip last year. 
here it goes~ 










35mm Horizon panoramic camera 
Fuji Provia
Imacon Scanned

[ July 27, 2004, 10:59 PM: Message edited by: imgmkr ]


----------



## The Doug

Ooh wow, Imgmkr, that's a fabulous shot. Keep 'em coming!

And... _welcome to ehMac!_


----------



## imgmkr

thx The Doug~
maybe a coupple more photos... 

Horses









Horizon 202
Fuji Velvia

Rest Stop









Horizon 202
Fuji Provia


----------



## MaxPower

I would like to add another lens to my camera arsenal.

My question is what type of lens should I get?

I have a Minolta Maxxum 450si and a Minolta Maxxum 70, with a 28 -80 mm and a 75 - 300 mm lens. I was thinking something along the lines of a more powerful zoom, but I am still not sure. What additional lens would round out my equipment?

Any suggestions for other equipment? Flash, Meters, Filters?


----------



## buck

go with a 50mm 1.7. I put away all of my zooms and used my 50mm for over a year and was quite happy and challenged by it. It makes you think a little differently about how to get the shot you want.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm still learning about the different types of lenses and what the numbers mean so please excuse my ignorance.

By 1.7 you are referring to the aperture of the lens. Correct? I was thinking about something like that but I was told that when you get into the faster lens, the price goes up considerably. It's something that I cannot afford right now. Down the road...........


----------



## MacNutt

A 1.7 aperture lens that is also a 50mm would be a very fast and sharp lens with a moderate cost. Coupled with fast (200ASA+) film, you would be able to take good looking pix at almost any light level and still keep them sharp.

Many photo journalists use just this sort of rig for their prime photo assignments.

I spent many years in South America, and was never without my manual F2 Nikon. I took some startlingly good photos during that time and many of them ended up in magazines or on calendars.

I used a fast 28mm wide almost exclusively, during that period. Using a single focal length lens...and making do with what you have..along with a manual-only camera body...will make you into a pro-grade photographer faster than anything else I can think of.

It forces you to learn about how everything works...and how to make it all work for _YOU_ ..under any conditions.

Until I switched to digital video, I used to take all of my dragracing photos with one single fast Nikkor 50mm lens on my trusty F2. And folks still rave about those shots. They are posted on everyone's walls, around here.

I've got several long zooms and more than a few telephoto lenses in my arsenal.

But I hardly ever use them.

Nothing like a fast 50mm or a quick wide (28 or 35mm) to grab the shot that ends up being the keeper of the bunch.

And a sharp 28mm is almost ALWAYS in focus. No matter what you do!

Something to think about.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Here's a partial shot of the crowd at the Big Valley Jamboree last night at dusk. The line of VIP tents reminded me of a mountain range.











Cheers


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## The Doug

Ah, Campanula! Nice shot.


----------



## iGeeK

I'm afraid to report that we had the Campanula for salad, later on.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Martians DO walk amongst us!










iG/<


----------



## elmer

Kinda Tim Burton-esque


----------



## LGBaker

Very interesting photo! Looks like it was a scorching landing.


----------



## old dawg

I love PhotoShop as it can lie to me as smoothly as my memory does. Here's a photo from my wife's garden.


----------



## SINC

I still love the Cosmos plant. It gives the illusion of the blossoms floating in mid air.










Cheers


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## The Doug

Baby Martians are so cuuuuuuute!










(Nice shot, btw...)


----------



## iGeeK

Methinks this is a young triffid.

Thanks Doug. Yes, you have spotted a bulbous trend.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Not only have the Martians landed and spread themselves along our streets, but now they are also setting up shrines to their gods in our ravines.

Martian God. Found in the creek today.










iG/<

[ August 08, 2004, 01:04 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## vacuvox

In July I found these two aliens lurking on the deck of the ferry to PEI.


----------



## iGeeK

Ah! Betelgeusians!

They used to come to Earth more often in the olden days, but now find it too smelly.

--

Interesting. The depth charge launcher looks very similar to the raft launcher. I hope they don't get them confused, some day.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Cichorum intybus in the evening. 










iG/<


----------



## The Doug

GraphicConverter Fun


----------



## The Doug

Your gramma's favourite country cold remedy: Echinacea Bloom with Black Ant


----------



## kps

So I'm sitting in rush hour traffic today and what do I see...a mobile "doggie wash"


----------



## The Doug

Looking East









Looking West 1









Looking West 2


----------



## elmer

At my mom's house, a wilting vase of gladiolas in the kitchen caught my interest. I covered the flash on my Powershot a70 digital compact zoom with my finger, and got some sexy lighting. This version has been cropped to a 4x5 ratio and I increased the gamma.


----------



## The Doug

A Summer-blooming Oncidium orchid.


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## Moscool

Sometimes, portraits come out just right
(my daughter, aged 7)

[no, I don't have a clue on how to reduce picture size!]

[EDIT: Thanks KPS! What Photoshop tweaking did you do - outside size reduction?]










[ August 16, 2004, 03:57 AM: Message edited by: Moscool ]


----------



## kps

Very pretty young lady, Moscool.

I hope you don't mind *Moscool*, but I took the liberty to do it for you...plus a little photoshop tweaking. You may use the smaller(76KB) image to replace your 660KB original.

[duplicate image now removed]

Moscool,

I cropped it a little tighter, removed a blemish or two, blended the colours a little on the right side and removed the darker areas under the eyes.

[ August 16, 2004, 09:08 AM: Message edited by: kps ]


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## The Doug

A better image of the Oncidium I have blooming right now. The colours in this image are more true-to-life than those in the other image I'd posted above.


----------



## SINC

Our Tiger Lillies are in full bloom:










Cheers


----------



## The Doug

The Catananche are in bloom - very nice.










I was lucky to get this shot, while taking pictures of the Catananche. The dragon fly is about 2" long. Very cool little critter.


----------



## iGeeK

Ah, you got it, while it was avoiding me the whole day. As soon as I had it in focus, it'd flit away in that sadisitic manner insects have.  

But here is a fully metamorphosed Seth Brundle. [Texan long-legged fly, _Condylostylus sipho_]










iG/<

[ September 15, 2004, 10:29 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## iGeeK

Doug, regarding the catananche.... You brewin' love potions or sumpin' ? If you also showcase a photograph of a cantharid beetle any time soon, I will be mighty suspicious.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## The Doug

> ...You brewin' love potions or sumpin'...


No, the Cupid's Dart isn't being used in any potion or tonic. However, I wonder what garden plants would make a good emetic, to throw into the noisy neighbours' pool.


----------



## iGeeK

Hmmm, you could always go a few steps further and dispense the eau de poison ivy. That will larn 'em!
Maybe they will become altogether hydrophobic.  

Me, being ambitious, I'd probably pull a stunt like filling their pool full of Portuguese Men-of-War.









iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Speaking of poison ivy, here's the antidote.










iG/<


----------



## MaxPower

Ah Jewel Weed.

Works like a charm (pardon the pun). I had a really bad case of Poison Ivy as a teenager and I was on a family vacation up near Kilarney when the Poison Ivy was at it's worse. Someone told me to use Jewel Weed to get rid of it. Sure enough it did.


----------



## iGeeK

What's fascinating is that Jewel Weed, more often than not, can be found in a close vicinity to poison ivy.

Very thoughtful of Mother Nature to provide the poison and the antidote side by side. :¬P

And I love the exploding seed pods.  

iG/<


----------



## MaxPower

That, or it can be found next to river banks.


----------



## sharkman

> The dragon fly is about 2" long. Very cool little critter.


Isn't that actually a damsel fly? I didn't think dragon flies had folded wings.


----------



## iGeeK

Dragon-flies (Odonata) are divided into two sub-groups:

True dragon-flies (Anisoptera)
Damsel-flies (Zygoptera)

As you point out, there are differences in wing structure, but they are very closely related. One can indeed call the damsel-fly a dragon-fly, since it's all in the family, eh?

iG/<


----------



## MaxPower

Boy, you really are living up to your screen name eh iGeek?


----------



## iGeeK

My ehMac identity had a geek apotheosis, based on my score in the Great Geek Test. Whichever thread was that? The Great Geek Test Thread? I misremember...

Naturally, I *do* have to live up to the score result, now.









My favourite odonate of the month:

Aeshna interrupta


----------



## sharkman

Ah.
Thanks for clearing that up iGeeK.
Say, did you take that picture of the Seth Brundle? If so, with what? Thats a great shot.


----------



## iGeeK

Nikon Coolpix 4500. 

It's great for what I bought it for, i.e. photographing coins*, but I quickly hit the limit of what it can do outside of the macro range. These small lenses are just too dinky for many things.

I'll be moving to digital SLR as soon as I can.

iG/<

* - http://axesofevils.com/probvs/R71/R71.v.SER.72.JPG

[ August 25, 2004, 02:55 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## iGeeK

Return of the [Texan long-legged] Fly










iG/<

[ September 15, 2004, 10:21 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## Moscool

Actually what is poison ivy and what does it do to you? We were in Nova Scotia last month and saw signs about it but had no clue. What's the French for it? Is it herbe à puces?

On this side of the pond we have nettles and their antidote dockleaf (usually grow next to each other). Same but different?


----------



## iGeeK

http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/faq.html

It's a lil' bit more serious than nettle. Some people can have extreme reactions to it, and uh... die... But typically it gives one very bad rash. Don't go viewing the rash photos if your stomach is easily unsettled.

I've never had the "pleasure". My problems with plants typically involve puncturing my skin in many places because I fell into a thorn bush with my mountain bike. Again.

BTW, since in our global village world plants and things know no borders, poison ivy has found its way to UK, and British ivy is now strangling trees in BC.

iG/<


----------



## Moscool

Yuk!


----------



## kps

I have recently been informed, that the tall yellow flowering plant in my back yard is...nettle.  

You mean to tell me I can get a rash from that plant?


----------



## kps

So, I show up for work this morning and I find this parked in my parking spot.  




















I had a busy day and never did ask what it was doing there. Maybe the RAF Freighter is here for the CNE air show, perhaps not. After my late night meeting, I saw it running it's engines and all marker lights were on...so who knows, I didn't ask our flight office.


----------



## Moscool

Freighters always have a 'certain look'. Not sure what your aircraft is... It's got modern wing tips but the wings are too high up for a commercial model.

Here is another fun looking one (not my pic): Antonov 225


----------



## Clockwork

A cool picture I took several years ago. It's a frozen stream










[ August 27, 2004, 11:18 AM: Message edited by: Clockwork ]


----------



## The Doug

When you have the " http://shw.fotopages.com/2164037.html " page open, Control-Click on the image itself and select "Open Image in New Window" from the contextual menu. 

When the new window opens, use _that_ URL to post your image here, not the shw.fotopages one.

Very nice pic of the frozen stream, BTW...


----------



## Clockwork

Thanks Doug


----------



## iGeeK

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Fuzzface.

http://axesofevils.com/hive/fuzzface.JPG

[edit]

Because Maxpower has arachnophobia, I've changed this from an inline image to a link. A cute fuzzy spider, wanna see it?

Now, let no one say that I'm inconsiderate.  

iG/<

[ September 01, 2004, 02:20 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## MaxPower

iGeek. You are officially banned from posting in this thread.

How dare you post a picture of that horrible creature. **shudder** Now I have the willies for the rest of the day.

Thanks.


----------



## iGeeK

Wait... you mean you wouldn't be excited to see the rest of my spiders? A spider a day keeps the fly away, or... something, something...

Awwwwwwwwwwww... Cute fuwwy spidew fwightens big mean gun totin' Maxpowew?!

My only concern is that the spidey is not as well focused as I would want it to be.









iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

White-faced meadowhawk, _Sympetrum obtrusum_, male.










iG/<


----------



## MaxPower

> Awwwwwwwwwwww... Cute fuwwy spidew fwightens big mean gun totin' Maxpowew?!


Uh. Yeah. Pretty much.

I think God ran out of good ideas when he created these vile creatures.


----------



## Clockwork

Did you take those pics iGeek? They are awsome.


----------



## The Doug

Yes, they're great macro pics. I've always liked spiders and never ever kill them.


----------



## iGeeK

*I think God ran out of good ideas when he created these vile creatures. *

BTW, that was not even remotely tarantula sized. More like my pinky fingernail.

Say, do you have an issue with crabs and such? I'm genuinely curious.

As for running out of good ideas, meh... Parasites, viruses and human lower back. These are bad ideas!

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

*I've always liked spiders and never ever kill them.
*

Yes. The spider is our friend!

The only arthropods I have serious issues with are roaches, which I absolutely hate.

I don't care if they are my mother. (A buddhist monk once advised me to look at all creatures as though they were my mother, in order to develop greater love for all life. I told him that this would only be a great motivator for killing everything in sight.   )

iG/<

P.S. yes, these are my photos. It'd hardly do to post Billy Bob's. Thanks for the kind comments.

The dragonfly is a wee overexposed but I had no time to change settings, and the sun came out at an inopportune moment.

The dragonflies seem way more skittish in the city than out in the countryside. [puts on European geezer hat] Ven I vuz a youngk boy in de olt coundry, dey vould come offer ant zit on my hant...


----------



## Clockwork

Morning mist at the cottage









http://shw.fotopages.com/2163979.html

Unfortunatly it doesn't give me the option to open in another window. Damed XP. Anyone know how to do it err.


----------



## iGeeK

Very Zen.

I love mist and fog, although sometimes it's a pain in the butt to drive through.

iG/<


----------



## Clockwork

Everything is Zen, acording to Zen They asked a Zen master once, what Zen was and he said it is kicking a ball. When I studied World Religions, I found Zen to be the most interesting and facinating. Even if you have another Religion, you can still practice Zen. It is also very complex some of those Koans.


----------



## MaxPower

> BTW, that was not even remotely tarantula sized. More like my pinky fingernail.
> 
> Say, do you have an issue with crabs and such? I'm genuinely curious.


Doesn't matter what size they are. A spider is a spider is a spider. They're all the same. Icky, frightening, waiting to kill me at any given time.

Crabs? No, they're delicious.


----------



## iGeeK

Hmmmm, I think there's a higher likelihood of a crab deep sixing you, than a spider. Unless you dance with black widows in the pale moonlight. 

I suppose this must be some residual memory from a past life, the fly incarnation, eh?

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Purple sun.










iG/<


----------



## Pylonman

The last day of holidays. Taking a walk in the Lagoon.
Abcao, Bahamas. Feb 2004.
Taken on a Pentax 3.2 pixel camera. 
Note: This small island, Scotland Cay, is right in the path of Hurricane Francas  








Yea, this is my first pic! More to come

[ September 01, 2004, 02:46 PM: Message edited by: Pylonman ]


----------



## Pylonman

A buddy took this picture looking up at a tree on Seymour Mountain, BC. He used his 3.2 Canon A70 camera.


----------



## MaxPower

> Hmmmm, I think there's a higher likelihood of a crab deep sixing you, than a spider. Unless you dance with black widows in the pale moonlight.
> 
> I suppose this must be some residual memory from a past life, the fly incarnation, eh?


It's funny you mentioned the Black Widow and are so into spiders, so I have a question: I've heard that the Brown recluse is far more lethal than the Black Widow. Any truth in that? Just curious.

And as ironic as it sounds. I'm really not all that scared of the black widow. Perhaps it's because they don't have that tarantula look to them - all hairy with those mandibles and eyes.

As far as my past life as a fly? Who knows, I still hate the creepy little buggers.


----------



## The Doug

> Yes. The spider is our friend!


Most of them are. But Yellow Sac Spiders, which like to live with us (betcha got some in your place right now) tend to bite. I chuck 'em outside.

They're very easy to identify, being a light pukey green, with very long forelegs.


----------



## iGeeK

*It's funny you mentioned the Black Widow and are so into spiders, so I have a question: I've heard that the Brown recluse is far more lethal than the Black Widow. Any truth in that? Just curious.*

I'm not really _into_ spiders as such, but I'm into photographing them, and other crawlies.

However, I don't think that the Brown recluse venom is nastier than that of the black widow's. There are people who will have an extreme reaction, of course, but there are also people who will have almost no reaction. With black widow venom, I think only Macnutt is hardy enough to walk away without even saying "ouch!".  

iG/<

P.S. Nope, no yellow sacs here. They don't seem to like altitude. I have seen them in houses, but not in hi-rises. All we have here are tiny, tiny things that barely know how to spin a web.


----------



## Clockwork

In the garden at the cottage. I'ts called a Inukshuk. Thanks for the correct spelling. 










[ September 02, 2004, 01:28 PM: Message edited by: Clockwork ]


----------



## Greenman

Nice shot!

I see more and more of these in small front yard gardens in the city... they add a nice touch to a landscaped or 'natural' environment.

It's actually an Inukshuk

From a quick search I found this...

http://www.sulis.net/inukshuk.htm

Cheers!


----------



## Clockwork

That's why I couldn't find anything about it. There are lots of them if you travel in Northern Ontario. They look cool and are easy to make. The Nephew and his mom and dad made it I think.


----------



## iGeeK

What's amazing about some of them is that they are so well balanced that they are unfazed by small earthquakes.

When I was in Vancouver, there was a shake which was strong enough to dump a 15" CRT monitor onto my knees (ouch!) off the desk but all the rock sculptures on the beach did not fall down. I was a wee surprised.

iG/<


----------



## Clockwork

That one has been standing there for several years in Bracbridge. It stand's through snow, rain, and what ever else goes on when were not there. .


----------



## Clockwork

Black-eyed Suzie







I thought it was a sunflower. My wife and her friend told me it was a Black-eyed Suzie. This was at the Toronto Zoo several years ago. Amazing looking flower.


----------



## iGeeK

Buzzy bee and Jewelweed. I betcha buzzy bees are immune to poison ivy after they roll around in Jewelweed pollen.  










iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

[mothballed post]

iG/<

[ September 19, 2004, 05:44 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## kps

Toronto's Distillery District: Musicians, as seen through a gallery window.


----------



## MaxPower

It's too bad there are all the people in that shot. 

If the people, tables, chairs etc were not there, it would have made for a really cool shot.

Those elements really distract from the interesting window.


----------



## iGeeK

It's a bummer when one lines up a perfect shot and there's one or more elements that just _intrude_...

If that leaf just wasn't there, or that other person, or...

However, and I'm not speaking for kps, different people focus (ha ha) on different parts of the photo. For some the window may not be as interesting as looking through it. Although, the window itself may merit being revisited, in order to become its own subject.

I'd post a photo of a praying mantis which was "ruined" by a blade of grass not being where I told it to be, but MaxPower might be afraid of the mantis praying.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Snails seem to be the predominant life-form in my neighbourhood, and quite frankly I want a new subject. If at least there were different kinds!

But I'm gonna keep taking photos of these molluscs until I have a damn gastropodian masterpiece!










iG/<


----------



## kps

Lots to take pictures of at the historic Distillery District. The shot is "busy" but the idea was to capture the "feel" of the place. The artist stalls, the music, the historic architecture....the art. 

The other problem was the polite sign in the gallery..."Please No Photos"...


----------



## kps

iGeek, you shooting digital or film?

That's some pretty good macro shooting...I don't have the patience for that.


----------



## MaxPower

iGeek.

Please post photos of the Praying Mantis. Those are some seriously cool creatures. I can handle anything out there, except spiders. Just hate em.


----------



## MBD

This orange was meant for a local oriole that used to come around. The Chippy seemed to like it too.


----------



## MBD

And the standard sky shot! iGeek - I liked your fuzz face picture. Even though spiders scare me, I have always found the jumping spiders kind of cute and you caputured him so well! Anyway, you are just solidifying my desire to get a macro lense! I sense a lot of money getting spent... that or a fish eye for some nice panoramas!


----------



## MBD

That last sky picture reminded me to take a look outside - the sky was beautiful tonight!

I took this a few minutes ago.


----------



## iGeeK

*iGeek, you shooting digital or film?*

Digital. I can't afford film.







Since I never really had a camera before, I'm happy to do as much trial and error with the digital as I can, which with film would quickly bankrupt me. I think I'm _starting_ to get it. Next step is digital single reflex, and I may indeed never have to do film, the way the tech is going.

Also, I never fancied messing with noxious chemicals in the darkroom, although much fun can be had that way.

*That's some pretty good macro shooting... I don't have the patience for that. *

Some of the Coolpix camera quirks can be very annoying with the macro. It starts with perfect focus, and then defocuses, as you go "Nooooooooo!". There are certain tricks I quickly learned, but it'd be nice to do without them and they don't always work either.

Patience I have, now I need way more practice. Am I happy it is already September? No. Could use a few more months of summer, dang it!

MaxPower is only monophobic!
*Please post photos of the Praying Mantis. Those are some seriously cool creatures. *

OK, some mantises coming up. Also, now that I have found a place whre there's a LOT of them, I should be able, with luck, to produce some good pix of them.

That DON'T require "manhandling" them.

They are pretty skittish too, and are often quite funny in their attempts to get away from the man creature.

This first one is passable, although I'm not too happy with it for fairly obvious reasons. I don't think I will post the one that _would_ have been cool except for the blade of grass which was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

The second one... manhandling the insect to show off those fearsome arms.


















iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Spent most of the day at the thoroughbred sales yesterday. Dang, I wish I had another memory card! Gotta remedy this pronto!

Speaking of intrusive elements, I could do without the sign and the bench. But it was hard to get _exactly_ the shot one would like to have in all the hustle and bustle. Or actually... let's say insanity, for auctions have more than a few nutty elements to them.










iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

MBD wrote:

*Anyway, you are just solidifying my desire to get a macro lense!*

What kind of camera do you have? The one I got has a general purpose dinky lens.  

Anyhow, you might not really need a "macro lens" as such for good close-ups.

As for macro shots, I'd like to be able to get right in there, fill the entire frame with the fuzzy face. This I can't do, right now.

iG/<


----------



## elmer

> Anyhow, you might not really need a "macro lens" as such for good close-ups.


Very true. My normal 55mm,F1.8 lens is like a macro because it magnifies a lot and has a small minimum focus distance - less than a foot. That's all one really needs for good closeups.


----------



## Clockwork

Cool horse. I went to a Ranch on the long-weekend with my job. Now I get the week off







The clients and I got to go horse back riding. I haven't been in years. It was great. Here is some of the horses


----------



## MBD

> What kind of camera do you have? The one I got has a general purpose dinky lens.


I have a Digital Rebel and I bought the body then added a nicer lense. It is a Canon USM lense that is 24mm-70mm but with the CMOS sensor you need to multiply that by 1.5X so the 24mm becomes 38mm and I can't get very good shots even on the macro setting.  That's okay though as the camera is very nice and I plan to get a few more lenses for it.


----------



## iGeeK

I'm actually quite jealous, because the DR is capable of something else I can't do with my camera right now, i.e. great tele shots.

So why don't you cover the tele for now, while I cover the macro, eh?   

No way I can take photos of hummingbirds in the wild with my current camera, but with the DR (when I borrowed it) I've managed some nice ones.

iG/<


----------



## MBD

Yeah it's a nice camera. Very fast and no noise even at 400 iso. It's much cheaper to want a tele (unless of course you go really crazy with one) and I'll probably get a better tele some day too. I'm thinking if I buy a new lense this year, it will be a good tele then wait until next summer for either the macro or fish eye (I really like making panoramas). But, who am I kidding? I'll be yearning for all the lenses next year.  It's hard to find the macros used too!

Speaking of hummies, here are a couple of hummy pics. The one with the orange is just cute and not the best pic. 









This one of the hovering hummy was taken with a Canon Powershot G2. 









I think this grosbeak picture is nice too. 









Oh and if you really want tele power - hook up your camera to a telescope! The lunar picture is with a cludgy set up of a Canon A20 (my first digital camera) on a tripod looking into my telescope's eyepiece. The telescope is a Meade SCT LX10 with a focal reducer on it (you can't get the whole moon in otherwise).


----------



## LGBaker

I have had the privilege to hold live hummers on several occasions. They are the most special thing in all bird-dom.

Sunflowers can be pretty, too.


----------



## Macified

I converted this shot to B&W in iPhoto and have it stretched out for my desktop.

[ September 09, 2004, 11:46 AM: Message edited by: Macified ]


----------



## kps

Someone turned the "root ball" of a tree into a pretty interesting piece of art...stylized just a bit with Photoshop. 

I hope MaxPower doesn't think it's a spider.


----------



## Macified

With all the talk of spiders...










Our dock spider. She and her hundreds of babies took over one of our deck chairs for most of the summer.


----------



## MacNutt

Spiders. Hmmmm....

When I lived in Venezuela and Colombia we had to deal with "bird-eating" spiders (at least, that's what the locals called them).  

They were as big as a dinner plate when all their legs were spread out. Some kind of mutant South American tarantula, I think. Certainly rather hairy and thick...that's for sure. And a light purple-blue-gray on top.

Not sure what colour they were on bottom. I'd usually flattened em as soon as I saw em, with whatever large object was at hand, before I ever saw the bottom side of these nasty looking critters.  

One of the most disquieting things about this particular breed of large spider was how it hunted for it's chosen prey...

It would wait in large tufts of pampas grass and suddenly leap out onto the back of a bird that had been feeding...before it could get airborne. It would then devour the bird with great relish.

Trouble was...when any of us were walking across a grassy meadow (through the tufts of pampas grass) our swinging arms had hands on the end that seemed to effectively mimic a bird on takeoff.  

So, every now and then, we could expect to suddenly find a one pound purple tarantula attached to our dangling hands when walking across an otherwise safe clearing. Said monster spider would be desperately trying to subdue it's intended prey with it's talons and it's mandibles at about this same time.

The unexpected interface between relaxed strolling human host and a ravenously feeding giant tarantula was not always a pleasant one. Lemme TELL ya!  

The drill was like this:

You are walking calmly across grassy field with several friends. Giant Hairy Spider suddenly appears on hand. It weighs about a pound or two! Flick it off at the earliest possible convenience with a hard shake of said hand (took about half a millisecond, usually)

Freak out and make up brand new swear words at this point, if you care to.(Most of us did this, spontaneously. Go figure.)

This is often accompanied by a loud shriek from all persons present. Especially your girlfriend.









At that point you would usually light out across the veldt at warp speed, directly AWAY from the threat.

You would be doing this with your girlfriend making fast strides several paces in front of you. And she would be pulling away from you VERY rapidly at that point, BTW.

Girls can instantly shatter olympic-class 100 yard dash records when confronted by a large hairy spider that seems to be consuming their boyfriend at the moment. And they can do this while screaming their lungs out, apparently.

Trust me, I know. I've seen it...and it's a wondrous thing indeed.

Ahhhh....the good old days. 

[ September 10, 2004, 03:22 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## bopeep

Generally Spiders don't freak me out, but man-eating Spiders? I am pretty sure I would shatter a few records.









I quite like the visual you have painted.


----------



## MBD

Oh gross macnutt! Here I am slacking off at work on a Friday and I read that. Shudder! The skin on both my hands is twitching! Ewwwwwww!!!!


----------



## iGeeK

What's really quite amusing is that a pet shop owner was recently intercepted at a Canadian airport, trying to smuggle in several dozen of these hairy babies.

While the customs officials were rifling through his baggage, they inadvertently relased some of the spiders, so that Olympic records may yet be broken by people who planned having a calm and leisurely trip to visit their relatives in Albuquerque, or whatever.

iG/<

[ September 10, 2004, 12:39 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## MaxPower

macnutt,

I'm really glad I didn't read that before I went to bed. I wouldn't have slept a wink.  

Shattered records? I would have shattered the Olympic Records. And it would be a Very long time, well after we are all dead before some genetically altered being would ever marginally break the record. Trust me on this.


----------



## elmer

Forgive me if this was mentioned already; I can't recall.
Here's a nice presentation on digital macro photography of bugs by Mark Plonsky at photo.net where he talks about all the adapters he used on a Canon G3.


----------



## iGeeK

[mothballed post]

iG/<

[ September 19, 2004, 05:41 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## Macified

Found this little guy in a scrap pile we were clearing. We had to relocate him for his own safety. He got a little squeel out of my wife when all she saw his spotted tail sliding under some wood.


----------



## The Doug

That's a Spotted Salamander - interesting pic!


----------



## iGeeK

Wasps invented paper long before the Chinese did, yet everyone fails to thank them for it. And that's why they are so buzzin' mad!

Home, sweet home. 









iG/<


----------



## MaxPower

That's a small nest compared to the one I had to deal with a couple of summers ago. Almost three times the size. Eventually it broke in half because of it's weight.

Surprisingly this was the first summer where I didn't have to deal with wasp nests.


----------



## iGeeK

I know where there's a significantly larger nest, but I'm not adventurous enough to approach it, as it is inhabited by a particularly nasty and aggressive species of hornet. Compared to these, the paper wasp which lives in the nest above is practically a dopey pacifist, posing languorously on the couch of goldenrod. The hornets are hopped up on some insect meth, flying like crazy, scaring the placid bumblebees, disobeying traffic signals. I have only managed to photograph blurs, and haven't even got a clear look at them. 

This metallic sweat bee, _Agapostemon virescens_, builds very interesting nests, but they are underground, so getting to see one isn't easy.










iG/<


----------



## The Doug

We have a large wasp nest growing up high, under the eave of the carport. The nest is full of colour, and is quite beautiful. It's about the size of someone's head. I won't say whose.

I don't mind wasps - it's live and let live. Late in the Fall the nest will become vacant. That's when I will take it down. If it's in good enough shape, I might consider keeping it. I'm sure it would sell on eBay too.


----------



## iGeeK

* If it's in good enough shape, I might consider keeping it. I'm sure it would sell on eBay too. *

Yes, and I'd likely buy it, too!  

Must-not-buy-another-wasp-nest-today.... Awww....


End of lifecycle for this long legged critter...
Dropped dead right in front of the lens...










iG/<


----------



## LGBaker

Snowshed - Trans-Canada Highway - Rogers Pass, BC.

They build these over the roadway to allow avalanches to pass without capturing some unsuspecting motorist and sweeping them into oblivion.


----------



## MaxPower

iGeek,

What are those flies that you just took the picture of?

We are infested with them. I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

iGeek, I am thoroughly enjoying all your photos...even the spiders! They're beautiful pictures.

And so are everyone else's. Keep them coming!


----------



## iGeeK

*What are those flies that you just took the picture of?*

It is a crane-fly, the exact species I'm not sure of. The adults are entirely harmless, if annoying, especially if present in large numbers. The larvae can be a problem in the garden.

*iGeek, I am thoroughly enjoying all your photos...even the spiders!*

Thank you! Just for that, you can go and see another spider. It is really quite pretty. 

http://axesofevils.com/hive/spider2.JPG 

This one I was going to post right after Mr. Fuzzface, but since MaxPower fell out of his chair because of him, it was languishing:

http://axesofevils.com/hive/spiderylight.JPG 


Yes, pretty please, more photos from everybody! I don't really want to turn this thread into "iGeek's Photofile", but I will, if I must.  

Straight from Mother Nature's Horror Show, I'm pleased to present the Spiky Terror, the Rapacious Devourer of Aphids, the Lady Bug Larva:










iG/<

[ September 15, 2004, 10:38 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## LGBaker

You know, I had completely forgotten about Canada's Coat of Arms or whatever this is. It is quite a piece of work. Perhaps someone in ehMacland could inform us of the significance of the beasts, armour, pennants, and things....









Summit, Rogers' Pass, Trans-Canada Highway, BC


----------



## iGeeK

Well, most of the heraldic doo-dads are British, unsurprisingly. The Latin motto is "From sea to sea" which is derived from Psalm 72:8, "Et dominabitur a mari usque ad mare, et a flumine usque ad terminos terrae" (He shall have *dominion* also *from sea to sea*, and from the river unto the ends of the earth.) Officially only used since 1906, in the coat of arms since 1921.

Lions and unicorns, hum! We should just have a great honkin' beaver, carryin' a 24, eh?

iG/<


----------



## MacNutt

During one of my many "off" periods from the oilpatch, I used to work for a company here on Salt Spring that did coats of arms and scottish clan badges. We mailed em out to the whole world, and business was brisk around the time that "Braveheart" came out.

I don't know this stuff outright, but I'll take a stab at decoding it for you. Here goes:

The central shield has four separate devices in it. THe three 'fleur de lis" would mean France, I believe. the "Lion Rampant" (standing lion) would be Scotland, The Harp would be Ireland, and the multiple lions is usually an English device.

This pretty much makes sense when you consider the original founding countries that made up Canada.

The British flag is on the upper left, and the French pennant is on the upper right. Framing the whole thing are the two standing beasts on either side. I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say that the lion is England and the horse is France.

The armored knights helmet above the central shield is pretty much a standard coat of arms device. It means "this is an official coat of arms" or something like that.

The banner below reads "MARE USQUE AD MARE" which is latin for "FROM SEA TO SEA", I believe. 

Pretty much all of the rest of the fillips and flourishes are just baroque decoration. To give it greater importance, as was the fashion of the day.

Hope this helps. (Hope I'm right about most of it).


----------



## MacNutt

OOPS...double post. I have a new mouse....and it doesn't need the hard smack that my old one did. (Must be gentle Gerry...lest you spook the critter. There's a good lad.) 









[ September 16, 2004, 12:02 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## iGeeK

Macnutt sez:

*SHINING*

There ain't no _Shinning_ here, Nutt. Go back to your redrum.  

http://www.duffzone.co.uk/ref_script.php?pic=shin/simp005

iG/<


----------



## MacNutt

DARN...you caught that before I could edit it out!









My latin is sparse. Nonexistant, actually. I was working from the tattered scraps of memory that I still have left...

What were we talking about again?


----------



## iGeeK

Here we go, fillip by fillip:

"The design reflects the importance of the four founding nations. The shield of the Royal Arms of Canada features the three royal lions of England, the royal lion of Scotland, the royal fleurs-de-lis of France and the royal Irish harp of Tara. On the bottom portion of the shield is a sprig of three Canadian maple leaves. The Coat of Arms is supported by the lion of England holding the Royal Union Flag and the unicorn of Scotland carrying the flag of Royal France. The crest is a crowned lion holding a red maple leaf. At the base of the Royal Arms are the floral emblems of the four founding nations of Canada: the English rose, the Scottish thistle, the French fleur-de-lis and the Irish shamrock. "

Since 1994 also includes a ribbon reading: 

Desiderantes Meliorem Patriam (They desire a better country). 

iG/<

[ September 16, 2004, 12:13 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## iGeeK

*DARN...you caught that before I could edit it out!*

And it's good that you did, as that's patriotic, eh?

"from sea to shining sea" is a line from "America the beautiful". 

_O beautiful for spacious skies, 
For amber waves of grain, 
For purple mountain majesties 
Above the fruited plain! 
America! America! 
God shed his grace on thee 
And crown thy good with brotherhood
From sea to shining sea! etc... _

It's hard to keep all these "sea to seas" orderly in one's noggin.  

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Speaking of DARNing, here's a professional darner:

Shadow darner (I think), _Aeshna umbrosa_. These dang Aeshnids are hard to tell apart.










iG/<


----------



## LGBaker

That abdomen must be the USS Enterprise of the 6- legged world.

Thanks for the arms information. I am relieved to see someone has remembered that stuff.


----------



## Max

Landscape near Warkworth, Ontario.


----------



## LGBaker

In every population, there's one member out-of-line.  









Bull River Road, East Kootenay, BC


----------



## Cynical Critic

I like all these here purdy pictures. They sure is nice and a lot less frightenin' than those movin' pictures.  

Seriously though I'm impressed. Keep on posting!


----------



## iGeeK

Hagens's bluet, _Enallagma hageni_, male.

Of course the battery had to die after this shot, and the subject was not patient enough to sit while I was switching to another one. Why does this always happen?










iG/<

[ September 17, 2004, 04:28 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## The Doug

It's still a great shot. Now go buy more batteries.


----------



## iGeeK

*Now go buy more batteries.*

I got the batteries, it's the running out of juice or card space at the most inopportune moment that bugs me.

In any case, it started raining seconds after that, so I would have maybe had an opportunity for 2-3 more frames. Another day for bluets will come. They fly until October.


If this thing weren't so tiny, I'd be afraid of it. An ambush bug with chameleon eyes... 










iG/<

[ September 17, 2004, 10:26 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## kps

Awesome pics iGeek...love 'em!


----------



## MBD

I like that ambush bug! I've never seen one and I think it is very cool.


----------



## iGeeK

*I like that ambush bug! I've never seen one and I think it is very cool.*

Most of them are very _small_. Fortunately. I knew it was a true bug when photographing it, but didn't really see what it was until I got home and looked at it on the screen.

As this fella is predominantly yellow, he usually escapes notice on goldenrod, where it is apparently mostly found.

This one rather stood out on top of the thistle bud.

More stuff about ambush bugs:

http://www.chaparraltree.com/mn/ambush.shtml 

"The Stokes Guide to Observing Insect Lives says they can be picked up, though I personally can't bring myself to disturb a bug with such a fanatically determined expression."

You will enjoy his photos. Personally, I'm inspired.


Cute leafhopper:

_There's no stoppin' the leafhoppers from hoppin'
You gotta keep it beatin'
For all the hoppin' leafhoppers

1-2-3-4
leafhoppers wanna hop some more_











iG/<, with apologies to the prematurely departed Ramones.


----------



## MBD

Oh yes, I love the little hoppies too! This is what sucks about winter, no cool bugs and cute toads to photograph.


----------



## The Doug

Two of my favourite things.

*Geode*









*Quartz Crystal*









I have another, totally different kind of quartz crystal laying around somewhere - I'll have to find it and put up a pic.


----------



## MacNutt

In mineral-rich Brasil, they make ashtrays out of geodes. They look really cool. I still have one on my coffee table. My mom has a set of thinly sliced coasters and a set of nifty bookends made from geodes. The crystal interior is sooo startling compared to the rough stone exterior. Breaking one open is like Christmas morning. You never know quite what to expect.


----------



## MacNutt

Rats...I'll try again.


----------



## MacNutt

Here are a couple of photos I took while I was working down there:

This one was taken at sunset from the deck of the offshore rig. Which was parked two hundred miles out in the South Atlantic, directly east of Rio










This is Rio de Janeiro, circa 1978. Taken from Pao de Acucar (Sugar Loaf mountain)


----------



## SINC

Congrats macnutt.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are those not the first pics you ever posted successfully?

Well done Laddie!

Cheers


----------



## Cynical Critic

Hey if anyone of you have links or can otherwise post desktop quality images of a few of your favourite pictures, I'd absolutely love to add them to my desktop. That is if you don't mind me using them as such.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MacNutt

Feel free, CC.  

And, yes SINC, old buddy...those ARE the very first pix I've ever been able to post here without any major problems.

I guess the planets lined up or something.







 

Two down...ten THOUSAND more images to go!
















Hope you guys aren't doing anything for the next four years or so. If you thought I was "long-winded" when I was typing....then wait until you get a load of me with easily-posted photos!  

YEEE-HAWWWW!!!


----------



## The Doug

I found my other quartz crystal (more of a clump, really). It measures about 5 x 6", and is about 2" thick.










The back of the clump is equally interesting. There are more quartz deposits of a different kind, and other things I can't identify.










Bonus pic! This is an unfired clay skull that I did in a sculpture class in my final year of CEGEP... in 1980.


----------



## iGeeK

*Bonus pic! This is an unfired clay skull that I did in a sculpture class in my final year of CEGEP*

Holy zygomatic processes, Dougman! ;¬)

iG/<


----------



## The Doug

> Holy zygomatic processes, Dougman!


Thickish there, yes.


----------



## iGeeK

*Oh yes, I love the little hoppies too! This is what sucks about winter, no cool bugs and cute toads to photograph.*

Although I very likely would have agreed with you a year ago, now I will just say that winter offers up a different, equally rich subject matter to photograph.

I'm planning to jump right into the snow with the camera this time around. 

To that end, I'm knitting it a little sweater and a pair of mittens. 

However, if someone kidnaps me to Costa Rica in the middle of January, I shan't be protesting! :¬)

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Uh, OK... If you put it this way... I have a better use for my garage also!


















iG/<


----------



## Macified

This is not my pic but I thought it deserved a posting. This is a shot taken at the scene of a fire last Sunday in my home town of Brantford ON. The fire was right next door to the Sanderson Center which was formerly the Capital Theater were I saw Star Wars in its theater days.


----------



## iGeeK

Plane catcher.










iG/<


----------



## MacNutt

You have a truly artistic eye, igeek.  

I mean it. Outstanding stuff. ALL of it.


----------



## iGeeK

MacNutt is in a praising mood:

*You have a truly artistic eye, igeek.*

Thanks. It's just the magnification, 's all. ;¬)










iG/<

[ September 22, 2004, 10:16 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## Max

Ghost building site, East-end 'tranna.


----------



## Max

By the way iGeek, I wanted to tell you how awed my gal and I are by your photographic abilities. We were going over this very thread the other day and we just kept being floored by your stuff. Your floral and insectile subject matter are often so artfully captured it's sheer poetry. Lots of folks shoot similar subject matter but few possess the kind of keen eye you do. Bravo, man! I'd love to see some of those shots blown up to wall-size... that would be a real trip.


----------



## LGBaker

Maple, Cranbrook, BC - Autumn 1, 2004


----------



## iGeeK

Max joined Macnutt's conspiracy to swell my head!

*I wanted to tell you how awed my gal and I are by your photographic abilities*

Thanks. I'm glad you have enjoyed my photos, but I don't quite think I have any abilites just yet. Other than point and click. I'm achieving some OK results purely through brute force of shooting 500 frames a day and throwing out 498. ;¬)

*I'd love to see some of those shots blown up to wall-size... that would be a real trip.*

So would I. Although I think that the output from Coolpix 4500 can only be stretched to 11x17. I haven't printed anything yet, at any size. 

I'm shopping for a good photo printer. Any recommendations?

I'm pretty peeved with Epson because of lack of OS X support for some of their smaller printers (of which I have 3), and unresolved issues with their large format printers. So maybe not an Epson... :¬P


My friend Paul does not want to help in developing my photo skillz:

"ENOUGH already!"










iG/<


----------



## Max

Well, first off, please don't lump me in with that feller Macnutt - we share some ancestral heritage and that's about it!

(;->))

Secondly, I wouldn't say your stuff is great if I didn't think so. But I do hear you regarding your philosophy about shooting one good one whilst tossing out umpteen mediocre or piss-poor ones. I find that method works for me too - in paintings as well as photos. Law of averages, I guess.

Thirdly, about printers. The way I see it, all these printer companies are in the business of pushing ink onto the addicted masses - _that's_ how they make their filthy lucre. Talk about your licenses to print money... I despair at the thought that I can buy a set of ink carts for about the same price as a new Epson economy-type letter-sized printer... something's terribly wrong with this picture. That noted, I see some wonderful possibilities with the Epson 2200... I expect to be buying this beast, or its successor, by the spring of next year. I am intrigued by the archival quality of the pigmented inks... and I've seen the output; very impressive. I want that calibre of printer because I am interested in selling my images to as-yet unsuspecting customers. We'll see if anyone bites; jury is out on that one.

However, HP seems to have come a long way in the years since I first started using Epson stylus printers. Seems lots of Mac folk are quite happy with recent HP models. Personally, I make do with an old Epson 1270 in my line of work and the sucker keeps on printing stuff just fine... but expose the resultant prints to light on a steady basis and watch the image fade in a hurry. It's fine for my work because the prints only have to look decent for the time it takes to shoot a scene... but seeing the 2200 come down in price over the last year or so, it starts to look like a truly tempting investment.

_Feh._ Printers. Ya needs 'em but ya hates ta buy into the whole scameroo.

Lastly, cameras... I'm impressed that you do what you do with the model you possess. I hope you stick around to shoot a great deal more; I think you have a real eye for this sort of stuff.

Okay - 'nuff said for now. Cheers, iGeek.

[ September 23, 2004, 10:00 PM: Message edited by: Max ]


----------



## iGeeK

*That noted, I see some wonderful possibilities with the Epson 2200...*

Yes, it's a great printer, although it does have some issues too. One thing that has been driving me (and many other people) batty is that it doesn't center the image properly. Epson has known about this for a long time and what are they doing? Sweet nothing.

There's still a touch of metamerism in 2200 prints, although not as bad as with the 2000P, where the black was basically a very dark green. :¬P

Cheers,

iG/<


----------



## Max

Sounds like you are higher up on the learning curve than I. Had to look up metamerism to see what it meant.

(;->))

A pro photographer friend of mine owns the 2200. He's very happy with the printer, but he did spend a great deal of time with the settings, going though a lot of ink and paper, in order to get the quality of output he wanted - you know, appearance on screen = proofed output. He does say that the blacks aren't quite there yet but for most of his requirements, he's quite happy. He hasn't made any comments about the page centering issue you speak of - I may be meeting him for a beer tonight, I'll ask him about it.

As for other printers, I don't know what else there is out there... if you want fairly archival stuff and visual fidelity, the options are fairly slim as yet. Bet that in another year or two, we'll see considerably more choices on the market.

Cheers.


----------



## iGeeK

I do computer support for some photographers/artists who own or owned the 2xxx series Epsons, hence the gripes. 

Some people can live with the prints coming out slightly off center, others wanna take a hammer to the printer. :¬)

This BTW is not only an issue with the OS X drivers. some PC users have been reporting a similar problem.

One has to mess around with custom paper sizes (which are not fully supported either!) to circumvent the problem, and despite that sometimes the printer does what it wants, anyway. :¬P

Should you buy the 2200, this would be a very useful workaround page to visit:

http://www.computer-darkroom.com/ps7_page/page_layout.htm

iG/<

[ September 24, 2004, 09:33 AM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## MaxPower

I've spoken to several professional photographers and ALL recommend the Epson 2200.

Max, you mentioned that the colours didn't match what your friend had on his screen. My guess is that he didn't calibrate his monitor to match his printer. This is a MUST DO when printing. Otherwise you will be disappointed with the results.

Once my money situation improves, I will be making the plunge to purchase a 2200.


----------



## Max

Thanks for the comments, gents. I will see what there is out there come the spring... if no one steps up to challenge Epson, I believe I too will spring for the 2200. I think it's a lot of printer for the money... heck, my 1270 cost about half that a few years ago, and its capabilities are nowhere near what the newer printer can do... I'm also excited by some of the new photographic papers Epson has come out with in recent years... some pretty slick stuff.

But yeah, there's still lots of legit gripes about lacklustre Epson support and printer drivers... those guys are a little too smug, you ask me. That's why I would welcome the intervention of some stiff competition.


----------



## iGeeK

Soft lander.










iG/<


----------



## Max

Nice!

Corner, alleyway, River & Labatt area, East-central Hawgtown.


----------



## iGeeK

I absolutely love this type of stuff. Cracked paint, rusted metal, stained concrete...

This photo covers all of that. :¬)

iG/<


----------



## Max

Yeah, I'm a sucker for it. too... all manner of deteriorata - empty/abandoned sites, relics of former industry... I could shoot that stuff all day. Matter of fact, I have.

(;->))


----------



## Cameo

As a part of our camera club, we host a photography competition yearly at a local fair.
A friend of ours is a professional photographer but printed out her own stuff at home on an epson 1280. There were arguements as to whether her prints entered were developed or computer generated. She now owns an Epson 2200 and loves it. Her stuff is unbelievable and the prints she produces is absolutely wonderful.

The Epson simply required some fiddling with the settings I believe - My partner is buying one soon too.


----------



## Cameo

[No message]


----------



## kps

*Max*, stop taking pictures of my garage!  

I recall a photographer who did a series of nothing but crushed pop cans embeded in asphalt. I think it was in NYC, can't recall the name though.


----------



## MacNutt

Here's a shot of my Dragrace team's Nitro powered Harley (almost 400hp) blasting sideways out of the lauch pad.

"Jungle" Jim Girdlestone (the pilot) has the situation well in hand. He's the best..and fastest...dirt drag Nitro pilot on the planet, right now. Bar NONE!










[ September 25, 2004, 05:43 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt

Well...whaddayaknow...it actually WORKED!!  

Too cool!


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Macified

The Doug, that looks like the Harry Potter tree.


----------



## Johnny Melano

Well here are some "shutter effects" taking with my Minolta Z2 Digital. It was taken in Vicenza (Venice), Italy while I was in my cousins car late at night. They're more like tests then actual "pro" photography. It's a wonderful 10x Optical 4mp cam though.


----------



## The Doug

Black Capped Chickadee


----------



## iGeeK

Natur mort, the ghost of a fly.










iG/<


----------



## Max

Nice to see this thread has legs.

->))

Stonework detail, the Guild Inn, Scarborough.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## LGBaker

Reflection of Sunset, Bull River, BC 3 Autumn, 2004


----------



## Pylonman

Homes built on sand dunes and Hurricanes don't mix
Here's a good picture to show the power of Hurricane Jeanne. The picture is of a neighbours home on Scotland Cay, Abaco, Bahamas. What happened, was the ocean had a storm surge of over 8 feet and it continued to pound underneath the foundation/cistern and the house just fell over. This house is located on the ocean side (North East) of the island. It was taken on the weekend, just a few days after it was safe to come out. My folks home was lucky, it lost a few shingles and stairs to the beach. 









Big photo found here (1600 x 800)

[ September 28, 2004, 11:41 AM: Message edited by: Pylonman ]


----------



## Max

Cool pic. Next time downsize it, OK? Pain in the butt to have to scroll sideways. Besides, not everyone has broadband.

Thanks!


----------



## Pylonman

Sorry guys/gals about the big file. I was so excited about sharing the pic and forgot to down size it.

Made it smaller.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Pylonman! Cheers.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## iGeeK

It sucks being solitary and nestless. All tuckered and tucked in for the night.

I'm glad *I* don't have to hang by my teeth while sleeping.










iG/<


----------



## LGBaker

Summit Monument, Highway 1, Rogers Pass, BC


----------



## Max

Sunset on Eastern, Toronto


----------



## SINC

Final Flare

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

OMG that little bee is so cute! 

I never thought I would find a bee cute.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

I've always thought bees were cute - I've even been caught speaking to them before in a childlike tone.

iGeeK made it even cuter though with his description! I think he should caption all his insect photos like that and put together a book for kids or something.


----------



## Lawrence

I noticed that Monster Cable is having a $10,000. Photo contest.
Maybe I should enter a few in there, I could use the money.

Dave


----------



## The Doug




----------



## LGBaker

Maximum Talus, Matthew Creek headwaters, Kimberley, BC


----------



## iGeeK

The Doug, you are gonna make MaxPower faint again.

Quoth Mrs. Furley:

*GeeK made it even cuter though with his description! I think he should caption all his insect photos like that and put together a book for kids or something.*

Cute bug books are not just for kids, dammit! ;¬)

Some kinda book thing will eventually happen, but I yet have a far, far road to travel in developin' my photo skillz. While that bee may be cutely hanging on with its mandibles, I'm not even 80% satisfied with the photo. I could have done better. Although the freaking glare was a pain... I need to geet a hoodie for my LCD.

It'd be cool to have a head mounted LCD for the camera, cuz in some light conditions it's just impossible to see the monitor.

*I never thought I would find a bee cute. *

It's these big eyes, and how it's huddled up. Completely neotenic and vulnerable. I wanted to hug the bug, but it was a wee to small for that and would not care for it anyway.

And its little wing is all torn up...










iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

More cute insect stuff for the kids sugar table book (they don't drink coffee, but they snort sugar) :

"Mama Mantis has eaten all her husbands and now in October she is ready to lay her ootheca, so her belly is all swollen up and rarin' to go. In the Spring there will be hundreds and hundreds of cute tiny praying mantises hopping around from leaf to leaf."










iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

The Olympics of Verboten.

From the local library, where indeed no one wants to see rollerskating attack doxies having lunch while smoking bicyclists compete in the spelling bee pentathlon.

Well, I find it funny:










iG/<


----------



## SINC

No, no.

It means no smoking allowed while your dog is eating, even if you rode your bike or roller bladed to the library.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

It could mean the librarian forbids roller skating cigarettes from chasing bicycle riding dogs around the stacks with a knife, fork or spoon.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, so it could!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

It "depends".


----------



## SINC

Yeah, but NOT in this thread!

Cheers


----------



## kps

I think y'all will get a kick out of this.

The quality sucks due to the fact these were taken at night with a Sony cell phone. To be more specific, my girlfriend took them with her phone as we lined up at a Tim Horton's Drive-Through.

Check out the guy on the bicycle patiently going through.


----------



## K_OS




----------



## iGeeK

Late night baseball fanning.










iG/<


----------



## Macified

Not as good as some previous posts on this subject but this was my first go with totally ameteur equipment.










While there is a debate as to the actual age of the moon, experts say between 1.5 and 4.5 billion years, it always amazes me that we get a new moon every month or so. This moon is only a couple days past full. 

Don't forget the lunar eclipse on October 27th. The entire United States and Canada experience a total lunar eclipse on the 27th, with the umbral phase starting at 9:14 p.m. and totality beginning at 10:23 p.m. at which point the Moon should turn coppery red.


----------



## iGeeK

The colour that never turns off. It never forgives. It never forgets.










iG/<


----------



## LGBaker

Kootenay River/CP Rail, Fort Steele, BC 8 Autumn 2004


----------



## The Doug




----------



## iGeeK

For those of you who shoot film:

*The negative is the equivalent of the composer's score, and the print the performance.* -Ansel Adams


Someone better come up quick with some quotable stuff for the digi photographers!

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

A mud tachisme, for Max:










iG/<


----------



## Max

Cool, mister. Raise you one!
(;->))










Cop on horseback, Unwin Street, 'tranna.


----------



## kps

Railway "lands"...also in Tranna.


----------



## iGeeK

Horse behind bars (For drivin' without windshield wipers), Woodbine Horse Jail, Tranna.










iG/<


----------



## iGeeK

Dammit , kps, you spoiled my equine segue!  

iG/<


----------



## Max

Cool track shot! Looks like MacMillan Yard, up in Vaughn. Used to work up there in a signals gang once upon a time. We called it Mac Yard for short... this was before the Mac itself existed. Kinda funny, that. I played a lot of banjo that summer... a banjo on the railway is a spade; dug a lot of track-side ditches. Nice that I don't do that anymore.

Keep it up, guys! Go equine or go (rail)way out. Or switch it up again. This be fun.


----------



## kps

Sorry, iGeek...I thought the theme was "tracks"...  

Not the Mac yard at Keele & 7 Max, that shot was taken from a bridge between the CNE and Ontario Place. Looking E toward Spadina with a 200mm lens


----------



## kps

Here's another shot of some urban trails...


----------



## Max

More trax.... looking West, on top of the overpass, Jones Avenue, 'tranna.


----------



## SINC

A hint of dawn, 7:45 a.m., October 9, 2004:










Cheers


----------



## SINC

Near dawn, 7:50 a.m., October 9, 2004:










Cheers


----------



## The Doug




----------



## iGeeK

Leafhopper frottage for Macnutt, who seems to be a connoisseur of such stuff. };¬)










iG/<


----------



## SINC

I am not sure why, but our sunrises have been spectacular these past few days. This morning for example:










Cheers


----------



## kps

I hear Oliver Twist asking for more...  

Dickensian imagery in Toronto.


----------



## iGeeK

Please EEP OFF RASS.

OK, OK... If there were any rass to begin with, we'd certainly eep off it!










iG/<


----------



## MacNutt

Now we not only got bugs...we got bugs _BOINKING_

















iGeek amazes us, once again.  

BTW...I've posted my latest stuff over at the other photo thread. I doubt if I can compete with what I've seen on this one.

Good stuff! Keep it coming.


----------



## kps

Descender's view...Duchamp meets Dali.


----------



## SINC

Sometimes a sign means exactly what it says:










Cheers


----------



## Max

Great thread... keep 'em coming!

Three guitars...


----------



## Nina Danne Marshall

Ok, this is a photo that I took at a car rally for a homecoming football game. It's a fellow named Evan who got caught up in the spirit of Homecoming while decorating his car. 









Whilst we did lose the game, I can definitely say that our school, sub-par football team aside, we put on a good school spirit show.

And i felt like posting 2 pictures, i hope noone minds... so I chose this one as well, also at the car rally, Mal and Strawberry (a nickname, since everyone calls Him Fraise, for Fraser) Posing out of the sunroof of Mal's car. 










Yep... Took them on a Konica Digital Camera... Turned up the contrast a teensy bit in PS


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

Not a doxie pic in the bunch.  Still, if you like nature, sunsets, globes, etc., you may like some of these pics.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2649573.html

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650337.html

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650339.html

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650341.html


----------



## kps

Location is northwestern Quebec, around James Bay. Summer stint working for a mining company doing geophysics and geochem surveys. That's my compadre on top of the hill, we're in the middle of no where, where's the chopper, where's the chopper...


----------



## iGeeK

Something is burnin' down the road.










iG/<


----------



## kps

Can't have this scroll off....

One more from the distillery:


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## capitalK

I have a photo blog at http://photoblog.kenandraija.com/ that I just started. Mainly pics of urban decay and rusty or naive signage. Here's a few samples...


----------



## Max

Nice work, Ken! Another East-ender, I see. I'm located a little further east than Carbon but I try to get around to lots of places in the GTA. Here's a spot of brick and mortar over at King & Spadina.


----------



## capitalK

Max, you got some nice shots on your .Mac galleries. Some great locations.


----------



## Max

Thanks, man! Reminds me... I ought to update it one of these nights... I have some new shots from the past month I want to add in. Too busy being a capitalist lackey, I guess.

(;->))

Hey, in roughly two month's time (when my work season wraps up) I'm probably going to be stepping into Carbon to get my hands on some audio equipment... I've a mind to play with GB this winter. Perhaps at that point I'll be able to put a face to the name. Cheers!


----------



## moonsocket

Nina,
Is that Moncton High? If so thats my old school! Boy do i NOT miss those days.









Chris


----------



## iGeeK

And they say it's hard to find a parking space in Toronto... 

Woodbine Track parking lot. After hours. Gulls have taken over. 










iG/<


----------



## kps

I found this fuzzy thang during my lunch...what is it? Girlfriend says it's a milkweed.


----------



## iGeeK

The insect king.










iG/<


----------



## mikef

Excellent pics, guys!

If this thread has shown me anything, it's the need for a better digital camera. My old Sony DSC-P50 2MP just doesn't hold up to the quality of these pics.


----------



## Macified

kps, looks like milk-weed to me.


----------



## Max

Waterfront Junque, 'tranna.


----------



## bopeep

Max, I'm loving this series. 

Beauty in the insignificant. 

You should join the Photography collaboration --> October Photography fun is the thread. 

Link  

Cheers Bo


----------



## Max

I intend to join the collaboration, Bo. As best I can.

I'm enjoying these threads, participating in them. On other forums I spew a great many opinions. Here it's dropping images. A nice change. Wonderful, too, to begin to discern the separate sensibilities of all the folks participating in these threads. I look forward to snapping stuff that speaks to the theme we've chosen.

See ya!


----------



## Lawrence

I bought a 1 gb Compact Flash card recently and I'm off to Prince
Edward County on Sunday for a day in the country, I'll see if I can
get some nice fall shots of my fathers farm. (It's my fathers 80th birthday)

Edit:
I'm off today to Prince Edward County (Saturday not Sunday)

Dave 

[ October 16, 2004, 08:14 AM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## iGeeK

Dave, which brand and what speed did you get. How much & where?

Do report back on the performance!

Right now I have two 512 MB cards, but I'd like to get something larger and faster since I intend to start shooting uncompressed. JPEG even at the best setting sometimes introduces most annoying artifacts.

iG/<


----------



## Dr.G.

I long for a Minolta A2 or A200, with a SanDisk 512 Ultra II CF card. 

Still, my little Kodak 280 can still go out an get the big icebergs.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650339.html


----------



## Lawrence

Hi iGeek,
I bought the Lexar 4x 1 GB Compact Flash card from these people.

I bought the 4x because my camera is a Minolta Dimage 5 and
I'm not sure if it can take advantage of the higher speed cards
that the newer cameras can, The slower speed doesn't really
matter much to me anyways because I tend to use either a
monopod or a tripod anyways.

The highest speed card I have in my collection is a Lexar 12x 256 mb card.

Dave


----------



## iGeeK

Thanks for the link. That's a good price. It's less than what I paid for my original 512, a year ago.

iG/<


----------



## archangel

I just started looking at this thread, man, there are some beautiful pictures.
I'm sure this has come up before but is there a policy on using these pictures.
The reason I ask is that we use multi-media in our church using projected photos to enhance the whole experience. Some I've seen on the first five pages are simply inspiring but I'm too tired to look at them all right now. I'm going to set aside time tomorrow just for this.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug

Cicadas are _so cool_...  

I didn't see any at all this year, but I sure heard them.


----------



## iGeeK

Last of the September cicadas. It's amazing what a difference a couple of weeks makes. The goldenrod is almost all gone, nary a bee to be seen.










iG/<


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Cameo

The Doug...I really like that picture of the clock and candles...good shooting.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug, 

I really like that shot of the moon in Autumn. It has a painterly quality to it that is very haunting. Also, your shot of the clock has a fantastic film noir feel. Nice composition and lighting.

Jim


----------



## bopeep

The Doug: 
Tell me about that moon shot. What lens did you use? film? 
digita? flash? no flash? 

I just gots ta know.


----------



## kps

Great play on words with the name, I thought you guys might get a kick out of it....


----------



## MacNutt

I can't decide here...

Are Doug's wondrous black and whites the best? Or are iGeeks fascinating insect shots? Or do the humourous and thought-provoking images that kps posts take the grand prize for best imagery here at ehmac?

To me, it's a toss up. They are ALL fabulous.  

So are a lot of the other images on this thread. And I just can't wait to see what will be posted here next!  

Too cool, people. Really!


----------



## The Doug

> The Doug:
> Tell me about that moon shot. What lens did you use? film? digita? flash? no flash?
> 
> I just gots ta know.


Bo, all I did was set up my little Panasonic digicam on a tripod, put it in "Night Portrait Mode", and it did the rest. No flash was used, no special lens, nothing. The maple trees towards the left were illuminated by our amber streetlights and Mr. Moon took care of the rest. It was a 3 or 4 second exposure. I love this little camera!


----------



## iGeeK

The Mycenaean.

OK, although these tree bark "eyes" don't really look like the gold "Agamemnon" mask, they reminded me of it.










iG/<


----------



## Willem

My cent's worth... taken at the Montréal Botanical Garden, Sony DSC P-9


----------



## Max

Wet parking lot, off of Leslie St.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Our recent snowfall has given new foliage to our trees:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, excellent macro/close-up shots. You have the touch, my friend.

Sinc, "The older you get, the better you get. Unless you're a banana".....Very true!


----------



## ram55




----------



## The Doug




----------



## kermit

I am straining at the leash to join you guys on this thread but can't post my pics fron my .mac Homepage. I read somewhere we could use Homepage for this, did I dream this up?

I've tried everything I can think of. The links are a mile long, with %s all over the place and I'm wondering what I am doing wrong? ( or what I should be doing right!)


----------



## Greenman

Great night shots The Doug !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love 'em

Cheers!


----------



## Max

Guitar fetish shot.


----------



## kermit

Testing.. one, two three....


----------



## kermit

Great, thanks Sinc


----------



## SINC

You're welcome Kermit!

Nice shots.

Glad I could help so we could see them.

Cheers


----------



## kps

Just keeping this on page one....  










...and YES, the mannequin *is* topless.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kermit

Edit.. something's wrong !!

[ October 23, 2004, 11:05 AM: Message edited by: kermit ]


----------



## SINC

Kermit, I called up your first photo and got back a different url which works, witness this:










Just right click on it and open it in a new window to see the correct url!

Cheers










[ October 24, 2004, 10:15 AM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## iGeeK

Not everything is red or yellow, some things are still pink.










iG/<


----------



## kermit

many thanks to SINC for his help

























[ October 24, 2004, 10:19 AM: Message edited by: kermit ]


----------



## iGeeK

I thought that it wasn't all that warm today, but...

October "Hula" girls.










G/<


----------



## SINC

Great shot iGeek!

Cheers


----------



## iGeeK

5634.










iG/<


----------



## Max

Nice anonymous transit blondie there, mang!


----------



## iGeeK

Sic transit blondia mundi!

iG/<


----------



## kps

In keeping with the transportation theme...  

Bus shelter grave yard...


----------



## iGeeK

Well, one only hopes this stuff gets recycled. Eventually...

Where the heck is this at? Corner of Dupont an' Wellesley? Hahahaha!

What's with the graveyards of everything? Plane graveyards, bus shelter graveyards, car graveyards....

I really hope they checked that these bus shelters were good and dead before they put them away, eh?

Imagine, the Night Of the Living Dead Bus Shelters!

(4 more years of BushCo, I'm already going insane)

iG/<


----------



## kps

Bus shelters are privately owned or sponsored, I believe. You get to put your advertising there in return. 

There's a big demand for these as outdoor smoking shelters at companies and industrial plants.









...however Dalt is putting a stop to that too!


----------



## iGeeK

Continuing with the transportation... Night bus/Day bus...

Sic erat in diebus iGeek.



















iG/<

[ November 04, 2004, 12:37 PM: Message edited by: iGeeK ]


----------



## LGBaker

in contrast to the boneyard ... and speaking of bushes ... 










_Japanese Garden Cheekwood Nashville Tennessee
30 Autumn 2004_


----------



## iGeeK

kps,

Seriously... Where's that bus shelter graveyard located at?

Cheers,

iG/<


----------



## oryxbiker

Here's one i just finished:


----------



## kps

It's on private property, so I rather not reveal the name and location publicly. Not that it would be that big a deal, but sh!t happens and I don't want someone to get their panties all in a knot.  

Check your private messages, BTW.


----------



## kps

So, it's a misserable day in Tranna today and the cold required a hot cup o' java...so I pull in here.

Sign of the times... a boarded up donut shop next to a new Tim's.


----------



## The Doug

> ...in contrast to the boneyard ... and speaking of bushes ...


Very nice pic, Lyle. 

Um, _30 Autumn 2004?_

Was that place far from the Jack Daniels distillery?


----------



## LGBaker

Doug - Jack Daniels is a couple of turnpike hours southeast of Nashville. Not a whiff in the air. I have given up on the normal calendar with all it's exotic confusion and have simplified from 12 months to four seasons. Today is 44 Autumn.










_Misty Tennessee Hills Cheekwood Nashville Tennessee_ _30 Autumn 2004_


----------



## iGeeK

Air, Earth, Water. No Fire at the moment, but there is SLOW oxidation.










iG/<


----------



## kps

...all the leaves are gone
...and the sky is gray


----------



## Max

Angularity, north 'tranna.


----------



## LGBaker

_Lantern Tour Mammoth Caverns Kentucky 19 Autumn 2004_


----------



## iGeeK

Viva la Revolucion Concretista!










iG/<


----------



## The Doug

Got Milk?









On the way home this evening, the lights went out on the train, heh heh...


----------



## LGBaker

_Kootenay River Nelson BC 36 Autumn 2004_


----------



## vacuvox

*Air, Earth, Water.*

nice one, iGeek!


----------



## Macified

A teaser from India. Taken at the Qutb Shahi Tombs in Hyderabad.










Now I'm off to Agra and the Taj Mahal.


----------



## SINC

Summer's final color.










Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - Mountain Ash berries? Poor things. See how they pucker from the cold.


----------



## SINC

Yep LGB, you win the prize. 

Funny thing though, that particular bunch was the only red cluster on the tree in my neighbour's yard. All the rest were left from the previous year and were dark black.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, here in NL they are called "dogberries" from a Ronan tree. I planted two of these trees when we moved into our old house and when they were tall enough to have lots of these berries, the Cedar Waxwing came from everywhere each winter to feed on this snack.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G observed


> ... the Cedar Waxwing came from everywhere each winter to feed on this snack.


Here, too. One needs be a little cautious - standing under a lively flock of waxwings can result in a lot of ash-berry-coloured stains on one's hat.

Robins really love ash berries, too. They are especially fond of them in late winter/early spring after the berries have fermented on the tree. (Sorbitol, you know.)


----------



## SINC

Same here with one exception. The birds are Bohemian Waxwings in the west.

Don't have time right now, but I will try and dig up pics showing the difference.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Oh hell, I did it now anyways;

Bohemian Waxwing:









Cedar Waxwing:









Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

You are quite correct, Sinc. They are lovely birds. They are rarely to be seen or heard in the spring and summer. In the autumn and winter, the flocks are a grand spectacle as they sweep from tree to tree with remarkable coordination, but ever so noisy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, as I said, Cedar Waxwings come to St.John's for the dogberries. I have yet to see a Bohemian Waxwing here, since I don't think they make it the far east.


----------



## MacNutt

Cedar waxwings? Bohemian waxwings?









All I need to know about ANY bird is this:

What do they taste like with barbecue sauce?


----------



## LGBaker

Berry cold










_Ymir BC 36 Autumn 2004_


----------



## Lawrence

This is a macro shot with my Minolta Dimage 5 digital camera of
some seed pods that are on our arbour in our front garden, The
plant is a Japanese Clematis and at the moment there are
hundreds of these seed pods that are slowly starting to blow away.

I think I'd better pick them all and put them in a jar, Otherwise
all my neighbours will be growing Japanese Clematis plants in
the spring whether they want to or not.

I shot this photograph this morning.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence

Another one in the series, Just a little bit different though.
These shots were very difficult to shoot because I had to wait to
shoot in between the waves of wind.
(An outdoor still life photographers greatest enemy is the wind)

I forgot to mention that I used a Tiffen 812 filter to warm up the
images a bit, I bought the filter here on ehMac, Thanks again to TCB.

Dave


----------



## iGeeK

Body Electric.










G/<


----------



## SINC

The Sergeant Major himself must have called reveille this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." Hang in there, my friend. At least you are not in Halifax, which is getting snow as we speak.


----------



## SINC

The morning frost gives an early "Yuletide" look to barren trees:










Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

I finally got my film developed. Expect more soon.

This was taken out at my Father-in-Laws place in September. I think this is some type of insulator for an electric fence for the horses.


----------



## Max

Nice pic, MaxPower!

Old conrete pad, Northumberland County.


----------



## SINC

I write articles about classic and antique cars as a hobby.

I enjoy shooting pictures of various parts of the cars, rather than the whole at summer car shows. Here is an example:










Cheers


----------



## SINC

And another:










Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Here's another taken at my Father-in-Law's place:


----------



## Cameo

This little guy had been frightened away from his hiding spot, probably by dogs, and swam the lake. We were down at the dock and stayed still. After investigating my son, the fawn ran off.
A naturalist said that after awhile it would begin bleating for its mother and if stayed in the relative area they would find each other. I worried about it for quite awhile.










[ November 19, 2004, 10:11 PM: Message edited by: Cameo ]


----------



## ErnstNL

From our vacation in Montreal. I thought the window treatment in the convention center would look really ugly. I like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ernst, post some of St.John's as well. We should show pride in our city.............since it is difficult to feel the same about our mayor (inside joke here in St.John's).


----------



## ErnstNL

Dr G.,
I'll try to post a few in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

ErnstNL, we may be washed into the ocean, so act quickly. Actually, there is not much flooding where I live, but around Rennie's River, only a few blocks from my house, the water is starting to build up.


----------



## ErnstNL

Entrance to St. John's harbor (May 2004)


----------



## ErnstNL

Cabot Tower, Marconi made history here.
The start of the wireless revolution?


----------



## Willem

> Some of my favorite subjects (they don't run away).


You're not the first person to find that out, Carex.
Oscar Wilde, having discovered photography in exile in Italy during the last years of his life, wrote in a letter to a friend: 

"Cows are very fond of being photographed, and unlike architecture, don't move."

Nice picture.


----------



## Carex

Willem, don't get me started. Ok, now you've done it.










Ernest and Dr. G, those are nice photos of St. John's. I must get there soon as it is one of the few Canadian provinces I have not spent time in (NL and PEI). How about an exchange?


----------



## SINC

Carex, this one did not run away either!










Cheers


----------



## Carex

Some of my favorite subjects (they don't run away).


----------



## Carex

Nice Sinc, you old softie, are you sure you're from Alberta?

Most of my shots are of BC wildflowers. Taken with a crappy camera. I had an old Nikkormat that my dad bought in the 60's, one of the first cameras with an internal light meter, and it took great pictures for a while then crapped out. I suppose I could get it fixed. Everything is manual and of course it uses film. That camera weighs a ton compared to SLR's from today. Amazing how little and how much has changed. 

Looking forward to getting a digital SLR for the family (read me). Then there will be some photography taking place around my house.


----------



## SINC

Carex, I currently shoot with a Canon Powershot Pro 90 IS with 10x optical zoom. I am just waiting for a trade-in price on it from a local dealer to upgrade to a Nikon Coolpix 8800 or a Canon Rebel, depending on price.

I can hardly wait to get my hands on a new one.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

YEs, there are a couple of the 'prosumer' digital SLR's out now and the prices are coming down. The first go round a few years ago, they were about $1500 CDN which was difficult for us to justify. 

The higher megapixel count is attractive as is the ability to change lenses. Love to be able to put on a macro or a telephoto when required. 

Course, if someone were to send me a professional digital SRL for christmas (14 megapixels!) I would be most appreciative. 

Interesting that the 14 megapixel cameras are still only about 1/2 way to the resolution of shooting on film which is apparently the equivalent of about 30 megapixels.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

Given the choice, go for the Canon Digital Rebel. Much more flexibility than the Coolpix and you'll be much happier with it.


----------



## moonsocket

The only problem I have have with the Rebel , D70 and those types of camera is the CCD. you have to be very careful not to get any dust on them. We've had a few customers bring them in with a huge amount of dust and if youre not careful it can ruin the CCD.
Just a word of warning


----------



## SINC

I really do not know where to put this, so I will try it here. As I mentioned, is have a Canon Powershot Pro 90 IS with 10x optical zoom. I asked for a trade in price today and was shocked by what they offered me for a camera that cost over $1500 three short years ago.

I would rather sell it here on ehMac for that kind of money than give it to a dealer.

Question being, how do I determine fair value? It has a suede case and a two batteries, one just bought in August for $90 and a 64 MB disk as well as the 16 MB that came with it.

Anyone want to offer an opinion on value, or what I should do with it?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been looking at the Konica-Minolta A2 and A200. I like the anti-shake and the fact that it has a manual 28-200 zoom lense.


----------



## LGBaker

They went ... that-a-way ...










_Van Horne Street South Cranbrook BC 62Autumn2004_


----------



## Chipper

Duh, what the heck is that? 
A smokestack of some sort? Maybe???


----------



## LGBaker

Roadkill ...










_Little Van Horne Street South, Cranbrook, BC, 62Autumn2004_

Please yield at all fruit crossings.


----------



## motoyen

Here's a few shots of my friends BMW I took at Fantasy Gardens in Vancouver.


----------



## SINC

I am experimenting with new digital cameras. This is a shot of a jug that the cat knocked over, and the wife glued back together. I wanted to see if the cracks would show up.










Cheers


----------



## Cameo

This started out as a picture of a wildflower that I took.
Decided it needed a little something else sooo......


----------



## LGBaker

Horrors.  right post - wrong place. Horrors.

[ November 24, 2004, 03:02 PM: Message edited by: LGBaker ]


----------



## Chipper

Fairy nice, Cameo!

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## MaxPower

SInc,

What camera did you finally wind up getting?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, I am trying out the Nikon 8800 on a two week trial. (Returnable for a full refund if you don't like it.) I did not care for the Rebel because my wife would find it much too hard to use. The Nikon becomes a "point and shoot" much more easily.

I am also used to having a power zoom, not a manual like on the Rebel. Also the Rebel has no LCD viewfinder for shooting live, only for viewing what you have already shot. I am used to being able to hold the camera over my head in a crowd and still use the tilting LCD viewer to shoot which the Nikon has.

Nikon is 8 mega pixels while the Rebel is only 6.2. Nikon has VR, Rebel no. Nikon macro is 3 cm with screw on macro light for close up work. Not to mention the Nikon is $100 cheaper with a two year warranty compared to a year for the Rebel.

Downside is fixed lens, but you can still buy Nikon lenses to add if you wish.

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower

Well, the main thing is that you are happy with your purchase and are comfortable using it.


----------



## Bolor

That is one nice camera, Sinc. The detail on the vase is crisp and clear. I have the canon G3 and am quite pleased with it. Only 4 MPs tho'.
This is one we took on the way to Whistler


----------



## SINC

MaxPower, You can read all about it here. 

Cheers


----------



## Guinness

Nice, Sinc. What exactly does it mean when they quote the format as being SLR-like. Seems to me you either shoot thru the lens or not.

Mike


----------



## SINC

Mike, you have the option to either shoot thru the lens with the standard viewfinder or you can shoot through the lens with the flip out LCD screen.

I am still trying to absorb it all.

Cheers


----------



## kermit

Another one from the road to Whistler 










one from the end of summer..


----------



## Max

"I am also used to having a power zoom, not a manual like on the Rebel. Also the Rebel has no LCD viewfinder for shooting live, only for viewing what you have already shot. I am used to being able to hold the camera over my head in a crowd and still use the tilting LCD viewer to shoot which the Nikon has."

This is something I find invaluable, too. I have the Nikon 5000 at home and use an identical camera in our art department at work. Great flexibility with that little flip-about LCD panel.

"Nikon is 8 mega pixels while the Rebel is only 6.2. Nikon has VR, Rebel no. Nikon macro is 3 cm with screw on macro light for close up work. Not to mention the Nikon is $100 cheaper with a two year warranty compared to a year for the Rebel.... Downside is fixed lens, but you can still buy Nikon lenses to add if you wish."

I have a wide angle converter for my camera which would probably be useful for it's younger but more capable sibling. Please keep us in the loop about your findings regarding the Nikon, as it's something I am mulling over upgrading to. I don't really want an SLR... point and shoot is fine for my purposes but 8 megs is something I could use.

Thanks, Sinc.


----------



## kermit

Sinc, that Nikon looks a real beauty.







Is the vase photo straight from the card or did you do any tweaking? It's looking good!

I was inseperable from my OM-1 and kit....










After using the nipper's G3 I am now fully open to the possibilities of digital. I'm still reading up on all this, before making the plunge; the technology is advancing quickly enough for me to wait a while. If the Panasonic FZ20 had a few nicer specs I'd be on it like a hawk, that Leica lens is pretty amazing.


----------



## SINC

Will do Max.

And kermit, that vase shot is straight form the card, a SanDisk ultra II high speed 1.0 GB.

By the way, you do not get a card with a digital camera any longer. that little gem was $170 extra.

Cheers


----------



## Willem

It hasn't stopped raining here all day, I thought a bit of colour would be nice.

W


----------



## SINC

Speaking of color, I am still playing with the new camera, so here is another shot of a table with a bunch of colorful goodies plunked on it before being put away.










Cheers


----------



## Chipper

Wonderful shots, Sinc.

I had an opportunity to shoot some photos with a friend's Rebel the other night. A beautiful camera, but HEAVY! 

I am used to my almost 4 year old Fuji 4900z which I have had no complaints about over the years. It has served me well and will continue to do so for awhile longer.

All the best with the Nikon. It looks like a terrific camera.


----------



## kermit

Good idea, that 1GB card, Sinc; I filled up the 256MB on the boy's G3 in one afternoon









With a 256 on my Sony DV I can take over 700 pics but the res is low










That card of yours costs about as much as 15X24 shot rolls of colour neg + dev. or 8X36 shot rolls of slide, in my neck of the woods; it would pay for itself in a few months, in my case, and pay for nearly half of the Nikon in a couple of years








Hmmm, now where did I put my credit card???


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Do sunflowers grow with a left twist, or right?










_Cranbrook, BC, 59Autumn2004_


----------



## SINC

Such a lovely moon tonight.










Cheers


----------



## The Doug

_Phalaenopsis Lindenii_, a nice little species orchid. The flowers are 1" wide.


----------



## LGBaker

That's a nice photo, Doug. Why, when I look at an orchid, do I always feel it is looking back at me? Do they have eyes?










_Cedar Roots and River, Bromley Rock, Highway 3, BC, 18Autumn2004_


----------



## Willem

Cat, Napping
Wroclaw, Poland, Sept. 2003


----------



## LGBaker

Excellent photo, Willem!


----------



## Willem

Thanks, LGB. Some credit should go to the cat though, for choosing that particular spot for a nap. Very discerning creatures they are.

_If man could be crossed with the cat, it would improve man but deteriorate the cat. _ 
Mark Twain

W


----------



## Cameo

Sunset at the Grand River


----------



## Cameo

Last winter at the local park. Just what the sculpture is I am not sure. Liked the shadows though


----------



## Carex

The end of the season...


----------



## Carex

Sunrise, Strait of Georgia


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise and sunset in St.John's.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2650341.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2650337.html


----------



## Lawrence

Seed pod from my garden, Posted this on other boards as well,
So some of you may have already seen this shot.

Been busy with other things, I'll try to get some more photos done.

Dave


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Nice shot Doug. Perhaps you could also include it in "This thread is for the birds"?

I sure wish Red Cardinals appeared in our part of the country. They are so pretty.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Sinc, sure I'll post it in the other thread too. Didn't even think of it, _duh_. I love Cardinals - they're quite striking, and their colour is more than welcome these days. 

The picture quality isn't the best because Cardinals are pretty nervous and I had to crop the image quite a bit. If I had gotten any closer to the window to get a better shot, the bird would have taken off as soon as it saw me.

I'm hoping that more will visit soon - when you see one, there are usually more close by somewhere. Last year we were lucky to have half a dozen visit at the same time.


----------



## trump

you guys would probably enjoy this guy:
http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/

photographer from toronto...real nice pics


----------



## SINC

I had an opportunity to get out for a bit this afternoon on a glorious sunny winter day. Here are some of the results.




























Cheers


----------



## Carex

I see they have trees there on the prairie now.


----------



## SINC

This one is just for Carex!










Cheers


----------



## Max

Winterscape, north Oshawa suburb.


----------



## mrjimmy

Nice shot Max. I like the way the background falls off.

Jim


----------



## kps

Reminds me of the game MYST...


----------



## Carex

Fallen giant


----------



## MaxPower

kps,

That's the old ship in the harbour by the Beacon/Best Western in Vineland, just off of the QEW? is it not?

I know it well.


----------



## kps

Yup, you got it MaxPower, that's the location.


----------



## MaxPower

The story goes with regards to the shipwreck, is the owner of the Beacon bought the ship to use as a floating restaurant. Turns out the thing was never structurally sound so it just sits in the harbour rotting.

Makes for a good photo opportunity though.


----------



## MaxPower

*Snow Photography Tip 101* 

In order to avoid the muddy look one always gets when taking photos of snow, over expose your exposure by one stop.

The camera is trying to compensate for the brightness of the snow, thinking the settings are over exposed, therefore, the camera brings the exposure down one stop.


----------



## Carex

MaxPower is that an SLR tip (sounds like one) or a digital non-SLR tip. Consumer grade digital cameras are typically very bad at doing white balance and snow shots.


----------



## MaxPower

That would be for film with an SLR.

I do suspect that it could be accomplished with a digital as well, although I have never tried it.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a really good article on photographing "Holiday" lights:

New York Institute of Photography - Photographing Holiday Lights


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## The Doug

Another of my orchids has just come into bloom - this one is *Paphiopedilum Sukhakulii*, a species of ladyslipper that is native to Thailand. 

This is a handsome flower, about 3.5 inches wide, and like most ladyslippers it's not that easy to photograph - but this picture didn't turn out _too_ badly, I think. The flower is heavy in texture, almost like it's made of wax or plastic, and it will last about a month. Ladyslipper orchids aren't everyone's cup of tea, due to their unusual colouration, warts and hair, but I find them rewarding to grow and I really enjoy their unusual beauty.










[ December 22, 2004, 10:06 AM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## Carex

Ladyslippers are one of my favorites. They are hard to find here in BC though and usually small. 

Doug, put a pair of eyes on that flower and I'd run away from it in a dark alley. Either that or laugh myself to death.


----------



## MaxPower

The Doug.

I really like the colours and the shape of the flower in your picture.

It would be interesting and perhaps make a better picture if you didn't centre the flower in the frame. in the top right corner to the left. Play around with different composition. You might be surprised.


----------



## The Doug

MaxPower, thanks for the suggestion. Whenever I photograph one of my orchids, I go for a centered image out of reflex because frontal views & symmetry are what orchid afficianados base their opinions on, for the most part, and that's how I'm used to looking at the flowers. But that's baggage I should let go of once in a while, eh?  

I'll try to post other pictures later today if I have the time... the flower does have a complex structure that deserves to be shown, and played with.


----------



## MaxPower

You Orchid HAS the makings of a fantastic picture.

Perhaps not such a gray background. Try getting some contrast to really make the flower "POP" out.

I look forward to what you come up with.

BTW, what gear are you using?


----------



## scootsandludes

I went and played indoor glow in the dark mini putt on the weekend with the GF, and I snapped some happy snaps.
The only post processing is downsized for the web.
But shot handheld with fill flash and timed exposure for portrait, and handheld timed exposure for the dino.


----------



## The Doug

> BTW, what gear are you using?


My trusty little Panasonic Lumix LC70. Next spring I'll be getting an FZ20.  

The plant was photographed where it sits in my orchid room but I'll try the next shots will be in a different environment with a background that doesn't compete. I'll try standard & adventurous shots. The main problem with this flower is that it is _very_ glossy, and hard to light (whether with ambient light or flash) without blowing out details or colour. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaxPower

The only suggestions I have is to make sure your white balance is set correctly (In manual mode only - otherwise the camera takes over). Set your ISO to 200. play around with shutter speed, and your ƒ stops. Just play around in general.

And have fun. After all that's what photography is all about.

Personally, I have my eye set on the new Minolta Maxxum 7D. 

This way I can still use my lenses without having to get new ones. I just have to figure out a way to save my money


----------



## autopilot

ok, to commemorate my purchase of a nikon coolpix 4100, here are some snapshots i took yesterday of my best friends. both are rescued, and we're getting our third in a couple of weeks.










our 1-year old, mojo.










our 6(?)-year old, pollock.

good macro! i can get really close to them with this camera. me likey


----------



## SINC

I love the way the winter solstice light plays with pine cone colours near dusk!










Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Had a few minutes this morning, so...


















[ December 27, 2004, 10:34 AM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## MBD

Because I'm so happy to have my new scanner I got yesterday, here are some pictures I've scanned from film negatives of my trip to Hawaii & New Zealand in 1998.

Rainforest - Oahu, Hawaii










Waimangu - New Zealand










Fletcher Challenge, Rotorua - New Zealand


----------



## MaxPower

The Doug,

I like the composition on the last one. Nice use of DOF. However the white background tends to take my eye away from the subject - your Orchid. A green background perhaps could provide enough contrast to the flower itself and would be more pleasing to the eye than the white background.


----------



## Pelao

Hi All,

I would appreciate some assistance with my photography. Hope this is the right place.

Many years ago I was an enthusiastic amateur but then my career managed to intrude.

A year ago my wife gave my a Digital rebel kit and well, the bug has returned. A year of goofing around with this thing and I just can't put it down.

For Christmas my wife gave me a Canon EF 75-300 f/4-5.6 lens.

I enjoy nature photography, scenic and small animals & birds. I really enjoy macro stuff, especially flowers and insects. I have the most fun with candid shots at social events, grabbing a shot of someone across the room. then of course I have the usual duty of family shots.

So here is my question. The Rebel kit came with it's standard lens. I have the new one my wife gave me. Can you offer input on what other lenses would be useful for the photography I enjoy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaxPower

Ah lenses. The age old question of photographers.

I have asked that question many many times before. It wasn't until I bought my new camera when I found a lens pamphlet in the box that my questions were answered.

You said you enjoy nature and macro photography. First I would suggest that you get a decent zoom lens. Something up to 300mm and beyond if possible. A faster lens would be helpful as well but you pay BIG money for that type of glass.

Second get a macro lens if you want to do macro photography. I haven't researched macro lenses so I don't know too much about them.

here's a link to the Canon Lens Website. Do some poking around. I'm sure there will be a few lenses that you will be wanting before long.


----------



## MBD

Pelao, so glad you asked!  My husband got me a beautiful lens for Xmas - the Canon EF 75-300 mm USM with stabilization. Nothing beats good glass and a nice long lens for tele work.

When I bought my digital rebel, I upgraded the lens to the Canon 24-85 mm USM lens.

Lenses to come? I'd like to invest in a nice macro and a nice fisheye - I've always wanted a fish eye! 

If you have the bucks, the USM lenses are very fast and very quiet - I love them!

Don't know if this helped - just my $0.02 on the lenses I like.


----------



## autopilot

henrys have really helpful staff, i have found. if you have the time, pop into one of their stores with your camera and try out some lenses.

the lens that came with your camera is probably your all-purpose lens. good for family shots, and at the wide angle end of it, landscapes.

the zoom should be sufficient for nature shots at the long end... again, if you want to do it more seriously, you may want to get a faster zoom, but as rightly stated, these are expensive... so are quality wide angles. (trust me, i've been searching for one for my nikon!  )

a good zoom with macro should be easy to find. are the canons like the nikons where you can use the 35mm camera lenses with the new digital slrs? again, check out henry's used selection. they have some good deals.


----------



## Pelao

MBD - I think our spouses gave us the same lens for Christmas!

Congrats on the gift - enjoy!

She also gave me an 580EX flash unit.

I feel spoiled!

I am off most of this week so I am goofing around sites checking reviews and advice.


----------



## MBD

Enjoy Pelao we are totally spoiled!


----------



## Pelao

MBD
Don't know if you are interested, but Luminous Landscapes is an interesting site:
Luminous Landscapes


----------



## MBD

Thanks Pelao - I hadn't heard of that one. I'll be checking it out!


----------



## autopilot

mbd: i get to back to nz for a month in late feb (thanks, mom!







) and we're going to go to the south island for 2 weeks, so i'll be back with hundreds of pics.

can't wait!!!


----------



## MBD

We'll be waiting to see those pics! February will be a good time to go too! I haven't been to the South Island since all my relies are in the North. I want to make it back soon though & check out the South Island - I've been told it's very beautiful.


----------



## autopilot

i've only been to the south island once: to christchurch for one night when i was in flight school. best country in the world in which to learn to fly, by the way!!!

so yes, i am also very excited. mom and i are going to try to cover it all in a 2-week road trip. i want to go skydiving in queenstown or wanaka but i don't think i'll be able to afford it.


----------



## kps

I went out on this crappy day to test out my new Nikon D70...love the camera, but lots to learn. The lens is the 18-70mm zoom that comes as part of the kit. Shooting in RAW produces incredibly sharp results, but a little bit of a pain to work with. 









Closeup









closeup of pine. original taken as Nikon RAW









Park









Bridge









Shot of my girlfriend using the built-in Speedlight for fill.


----------



## autopilot

kps: nice use of fill flash. very natural-looking results.

i'd be interested to hear how you go with the new d70: that's the camera that santa needs to bring me next year


----------



## _Outcast_

> I went out on this crappy day to test out my new Nikon D70...love the camera, but lots to learn.


Nice camera, kps. Thinking of getting one this week myself. I know it has a bit of a learning curve but what are your impressions so far? Is it worth the money?

As an aside, I was in Henry's at Kennedy Commons on Monday to check out the D70 and quite possibly buy one. The sales guy was just not interested in helping me at all. He was more interested in showing some other people a $300.00 point and shoot. I don't know what the margin is on the $1600.00 D70 kit but I'm sure it's more than it is on the P&S. The saleman wasn't interested in answering any questions and quite plainly told me to go to Nikon's web site to get the information I required. Nice.

I told him I'd check out Vistek as I walked out the door. Clown.

Later that evening I ended up going to the Henry's in the Oshawa Centre and the difference was like night and day. The guy at the OC was more than happy to answer my questions and even showed me some sample photos he had taken with his D70. When I do decide to buy one guess where I'll get it from? Sure, it's the same chain but you wouldn't know it from the difference in attitude between the staff.


----------



## MBD

Outcast, that sucks about the bad treatment, as I told my husband when I left Staples to buy my scanner at FS this week - I shouldn't have to beg them to make a purchase. Probably that guy didn't know anything about DSLRs and they'll can him soon.

You won't go wrong buying the Nikon D70. A friend of mine bought one and was very pleased (he ended up selling it for a Canon 20D but it's a later camera). The Nikon D70 is a great bang for the buck. I love my Canon Digital Rebel so you can check that out too - my friend bought the D70 because it did spot metering. Either way, I don't think you'll make a mistake as long as the camera does what you want it to do and you're okay with an SLR in general (don't mind switching out the lenses, carrying a larger camera).


----------



## kps

Outcast, Autopilot,

I got it on Monday at Vistek and was it ever busy in there, so when my turn came I just said to the guy...go and get a D70 kit.  The camera came down in price since it's introduction and Vistek is giving away a 512MB FC with purchase. I tried to haggle for more but all I got was $10 off a 67mm haze filter to protect the lens.

Since my old SLR gave up the ghost and I went digital with a Coolpix 995, I missed the form factor of a large SLR and interchangeable lenses. The Canons are very sweet as well, but I liked the Nikon's feature set plus I already own some Nikon equipment and a SB80DX flash which set me back $500 a while ago. This is now replaced by the SB800, SB600 series, but the SB80 is compatible with the D70.

I like this camera, but I don't understand why Nikon didn't make it to take an optional battery grip like the D100, but that's a minor issue with me. Also, the LCD only plays back images, (you can't use it to shoot with) but that's okay with me too, as I prefer the view finder and is the reason I went with an SLR in the first place. No external flash sync plugin, you need to buy an adapter ($30) to slide into the hot-shoe...also not a big deal to me, but I thought I mention it.

I haven't fully read the manual yet, too much stuff in there.  Shooting in RAW data or as Nikon calls it Nikon NEF, produces extremely detailed results, but you need Photoshop and the NEF plug-in to work with the images. The plug-in comes with the Nikon software. I recall reading someplace that it was built into Photoshop CS, (which I have), but surprise, surprise it wouldn't open the NEF files until I installed the plug-in. 

I only installed the NEF plug-in and not the rest of the Nikon software as I prefer to use ImageCapture which comes with OS X and Photoshop for everything else. I'd love to have this camera come with firewire and interface with my iPod.









So far, I love it. Controls are easily reached and most options can be changed quickly without going into the camera's menu. The camera feels solid, like my old SLR even tho' it's plastic. 

Let us know if you get it.


----------



## steveohan

from my recent trip through europe and the balkans...

this was taken in mostar, bosnia-hercegovina. this bridge, which i believe was a unesco site was destroyed in the recent war. it was just rebuilt this past july.










steve.


----------



## Pelao

Hey KPS,
Congratulation on your new camera. I have read a lot about it and it sounds fantastic. 

I know what you all mean about service. There you are, ready to spend a serious amount of cash and they just do not seem interested. It's insulting.

For photography stuff I go to Henry's in Newmarket. So far, excellent service.


----------



## scootsandludes

I got the D70 for Xmas too. This has got to be the most amazing camera I've ever worked with. It exceeds my expectations by leaps and bounds, my images look sharper than any film I've shot with my old F90x, and my FM if you want to go that far back.
I used my friends 20D and I prefer the D70, just cause the controls are where I expect them to be, and I don't have to look for anything.

Outcast, I had the same problem at that Henry's location 3 years ago when i was trying to buy a film scanner. Sales people there can't be bothered to sell anything but P&S too, stormed out and bought my scanner at Downtown Camera, same price, but sales people told me everything I need to know. I've since boycotted Henrys, and told my friends not to go there. Told that to Henrys' too, and they offered a formal apology, but screw them, looks like they're still working the same way. 

I was checking some local prices. Looks like Aden Camera has the best price right now for the body. $949. Not sure of the kit, since I didn't need the kit lens, but that price seems like it's $100 less than anybody else. Yes they are Authorized Nikon Dealer, so 2 year Canadian Warrrenty.

vince


----------



## _Outcast_

Aden Camera has the D70 kit for $1499.00 which is $100.00 less than Henry's. Just called them though and they're sold out.  

A friend told me Best Buy has it for $1529.00 but I'd sooner spend the extra money and get it from an actual camera shop. Henry's in the OC have it and they throw in (with "throw in" being a relative term) a 512 MB CF card, a tripod, and a few other items. At least the guya at the OC store were helpful and took the time to answer questions.

I too have a Coolpix 995 and while it's a great camera I learned on Canon SLRs with slide film so am used to that type of camera et up. The D70 is certainly on par with that sort of set up.

Someone said they were using a Nikon SB80 (I think) flash with their D70, does that give you full functionality? According to all that I've read you need to use your D70 in manual mode with any flash that is not the SB600 or the SB800. Just wondering what your findings were as I have a Nikon mount Sunpack PZ4000 flash that I was hoping to use with the D70.

If not I'll likely pop for the SB600 as well then.

Anyone wanna buy my Canon Powershot A80?


----------



## paul_sells_macs

At Mostly Digital we have one d70 left new in a box. Our price this week for the Nikon D70 set w/ AF-S DX 18-70mm is $1449.99 if you buy it with an accessory - maybe a CF card would be nice!

I know it's not nice to solicit in the forums but I wanted to pass on a good deal that runs with the thread!

Paul
Mostly Digital 519-472-2455


----------



## kps

I haven't fully tested my SB80DX with the D70, I did try it out quickly and it worked fine with the TTL metering, etc. It's supposed to be fully compatible, but I noticed the flash did not adjust to the camera's ISO and some other settings automaticaly as it's supposed to...but that could have been operator error.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Pelao

What is the best way to post a photo here?
I currently don't have shots online, except an occasional .mac album, but there are a few i would like to share her.

How do you guys do it, step-by-step?

Thanks


----------



## Rob

The picture has to be available online so that it is available to anyone on the internet. You can create a free Yahoo web site for posting your pictures if you don't have a web site already. You can also do it on your .Mac site, but I don't have one and am not familiar with the details.

Here is the link to sign up. Yahoo Free Web Pages

You can upload pictures to your Yahoo site using the Yahoo File Manager. It's all done through the web so you don't need an ftp client.

Once you have your picture on the web you can post a reply on ehMac and hit the IMAGE button (beside the Instant Graemlins). You'll get a message box where you type in the web address for the picture. You can't post the picture directly, just the web address so that ehMac can link to it.

Keep in mind that large file sizes are going to take a long time to download for viewing on ehMac. Make sure the image is small enough to display on the screen without scrolling. The file size should be as small as possible (50k or smaller is good). Anything larger and those folks on dialup are going to be very unhappy.


----------



## Pelao

Testing









Thanks Rob
Hope this works.
My kid, this past summer.


----------



## SINC

> I currently don't have shots online, except an occasional .mac album, but there are a few i would like to share her.


Pelao, do you have a .Mac account?

If so I can give you a very easy way to post.

Cheers


----------



## autopilot

pollock and mojo.


----------



## Pelao

Hi SINC

Yes I do, so please go ahead!


----------



## oryxbiker

anyone know if we can upload images to the ehmac gallery and remote link them so they appear in threads?


----------



## SINC

This is a test to try a 39k shot


----------



## SINC

Gee, that turned out really well.

NOT!


----------



## SINC

So how did I get a B&W shot out of a color? and why is it compressed sideways?

Just another improvement is it?


----------



## MacGenius

oryxbiker said:


> anyone know if we can upload images to the ehmac gallery and remote link them so they appear in threads?


Yes you can upload images. Normally however the images are not shown in the thread but you can change this in your options under User CP.
Enable show images in the thread and all will be well.


----------



## SINC

OK, I give up. Can't be done by any previous known method to me.

I'm seriously disappointed with the "new" forum!


----------



## MacGenius

*Here's one*

This one is full colour

Seems to work OK for me...

SINC< what browser are you using by chance... ?


----------



## SINC

Safari


----------



## MacGenius

SINC said:


> Safari


 Can you try another picture?

I just want to see if I need to update the PHP binary as it might be a fluke in the GD image handling library. I haven't had any trouble so far.


----------



## SINC

Test


----------



## SINC

test again


----------



## SINC

Whatever you did, it works fine now. thanks!


----------



## SINC

Forget that, try this


----------



## MaxPower

*I Like It....*

The image posting that is. The fact that you get a thumb nailed version - this way it saves in load time (great for us on dial up  ) If I want to see a larger version of the picture all I have to do is click on the image and there it is.

It's also much easier to post pictures as well. Now we don't have to find someone to host the pictures etc. All we have to do now is upload them to ehMac's Xserve. This is also the reason for the file size limitations.

Very nice.

By the way, the optimum file size for posting is around 640 X 480 pixels at 72 dpi.

Let's get some pictures going!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

*3 Generations*

Here is a picture that I set up and had my wife take.

From the bottom, it is my Dad's hand, My hand and my son's hand.


----------



## Carex

Look at that little chubster.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Look at that little chubster.


Who? My Dad? :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower

Here's one of the latest of my little gaffer taken at Christmas in his new Red Wagon.


----------



## SINC

OK, here is a shot of our daughter's dog Tao.


----------



## Carex

Maxpower, nice wagon dude. 

Sinc, are you sure that is a dog?


----------



## SINC

Yep, the poophead has bitten me enough times that I know that for sure!


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> Maxpower, nice wagon dude.



Radio Flyer!


----------



## Carex

When my little one was smaller, she got a retro replica Radio Flyer tricycle. It was actually made of metal. That thing rocked. I could actually stand on the plate at the back without it bending and creaking.


----------



## MaxPower

My son's Radio Flyer is all metal with wooden sides. Very little plastic on it - if any.

It was given to him by his Grandpa, who is _very_ Old School.


----------



## SINC

*Edmonton Skyline at Dawn, Temperature -37.*

I was in traffic when I tried this one, but note the Raven coming in for a landing on the street light. Just missed it!


----------



## dmpP

okie... here are some of my photos...

http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=profile&l=dmpp

others can be viewed on my website at:
http://dmpp.net/portfolio.html

BTW...

selling some of my 35mm cameras... please check them out in the classifieds... just posted them a day ago or so..
http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=2764


----------



## Hypno

Here's a picture i took down on the lakeshore in Toronto this fall.


----------



## Lawrence

*Are you ready for a walk?*










A picture of my dog...A little reluctant to go for a walk in her new shoes.

Dave


----------



## autopilot

awww, she looks cold!

are those muttluks? if so, my dad's gf does the accounting for the lady who runs the company.


----------



## Lawrence

autopilot said:


> awww, she looks cold!
> 
> are those muttluks? if so, my dad's gf does the accounting for the lady who runs the company.


I think she's more embarassed than anything, She had a hard time figuring out
how to walk without feeling the ground through the shoes, So each step was like
a baby walking for the first time. (Or like when a baby deer is walking for the first time)

The biggest problem with the Muttluks is that my dog has dew claws and trying
to put the shoes on over the dew claws makes it very uncomfortable for the dog,
But that's usually the problem with every brand of shoes I've bought for her.

The thing I hate is when they fall off during a walk and I have to backtrack to
look for the one she lost, Although having the shoes beats having to carry her
over the salty sidewalks to the non salty sidewalks, Although iceballs are a
problem as well without her wearing shoes...Ahhh...The fun of having a dog.

Dave


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

Cordially Yours?


----------



## GWR

Photos of my hometown:

http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest/Hometown/index.html

Some bird photos that I recently took:

http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest/Photos/index.html

Give me some feedback. Thanx!


----------



## sdm688

GWR said:


> Photos of my hometown:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest/Hometown/index.html
> 
> Some bird photos that I recently took:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest/Photos/index.html
> 
> Give me some feedback. Thanx!


 GWR, Nice pictures! The blue came out great on some of them. The magic of cir. pol.!


----------



## MaxPower

GWR,

I have to say that these are some of the better pictures I have seen on this thread (not saying that the others are not good, but GWR's are exceptional).

BTW, what gear are you using? and a little more information about your photos would be good as well (ƒstop, speed, ISO, conditions etc).

Keep up the good work and keep posting.


----------



## GWR

I use mostly a Canon EOS Elan IIe, Canon 28-105 f3.5-4.5, Sigma 70-300 f4-5.6 APO, and Sigma 17-35 f2.8-4 EX. All bird Photos shot with the 70-300 at 300mm and f5.6. Most of my Hometown snapshots were shot with a Canon A70 digital camera. Thanks for the comments , 
and check out my website from time to time for updated photos.

http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest


----------



## MaxPower

Your photographic style mirrors my own. The only problem is I don't have the full technical understanding of the camera to get my desired shots. I usually can envision the shot in my head but the end result never turns out the way I planned.

I have an A70 as well and I NEVER get results like that.

I'd like to talk shop sometime.


----------



## GWR

What can I say? Practice, practice, practice. After a million mistakes you eventually start seeing light. (Photo-Graphy = Drawing with light). It's very exciting when you actually start seeing the light, but regrettably you actually have to learn the technical aspects first. Once they become second nature you can actually ignore them. Photography is one of the few artforms that require you to learn a million rules so that you can actually ignore them! But believe me, you do actually have to learn theses rules first to be able to successfully ignore them!
If you would like to talk shop some more, feel free to send me an e-mail at the adress you'll find on my website. ( http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest ).


----------



## sdm688

MaxPower said:


> Your photographic style mirrors my own. The only problem is I don't have the full technical understanding of the camera to get my desired shots. I usually can envision the shot in my head but the end result never turns out the way I planned.
> 
> I have an A70 as well and I NEVER get results like that.
> 
> I'd like to talk shop sometime.


 MaxPower: What I find is picturing aka "Composing" the shot is really just half the battle. Knowing the techquies to get it "right" do take lots of practices and countless efforts. One of the first rules I learned was there may not be even 1 good shot on a roll that you take. As they say it's truly quality not quantity.


----------



## PosterBoy

Look, it's my cat!

<img src="http://homepage.mac.com/mcsimpson/desktops/IMG_0042.jpg" alt="Jersey" title="Jersey" />

Woo!


----------



## Carex

PB, he's got something on his nose (sorry couldn't resist). 

GWR, I've been to your hometown. Neat country.


----------



## PosterBoy

Yes <i>she</i> does.


----------



## Carex

Sorry, couldn't tell from that view. Although I have a natural tendency to refer to cats as she and dogs as he when I don't know. Strange I didn't do so here.


----------



## PosterBoy

Well, there is only one view that you can tell from fo'sho', so it's all good. I tend to think of dogs and cats as male until I am told otherwise, too.

Anyway, hopefully this whole photo-thread will resurrect now. I like looking at the pretty pictures.


----------



## mactrombone

I'll help to resurrect this thread. Here is one I took at the biodome in Montreal on a recent trip with the kiddies:

http://www.ehmac.ca/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mactrombone

I think that worked... I have never attached anything to an email and it seems to come up as a link and a thumbnail. Any advice? If you can't view the photo just PM me and I would be happy to forward a copy to you.


----------



## autopilot

i'll go!

here's one of the more scenic shots from my new zealand trip:


----------



## PosterBoy

Nice shot AP. Any filters or post processing on that?


----------



## autopilot

thanks posterboy. that was taken with my new coolpix 4100; no filters.

only photoshop work was reducing the size. amazing colours, eh? we were eating dinner at an outside restaurant and i took that from my seat.


----------



## Chipper

Pretty puddytat, PB. Great shot.


----------



## autopilot

pb: now that i went back through the roll in iphoto, i decided this is actually the best shot from that evening. (colours richer, horizon straighter, etc.)


----------



## PosterBoy

Wow, that's some crazy colour!


----------



## Carex

Dogwoods are bloomin' right now where we live...


----------



## scootsandludes

Anybody here on flickr? I joined up about a month ago, and you can join all these crazy groups to fill any absurd hobby you may have. I was thinking of maybe having a ehmac group there so we can exchange photos over there. I like looking at pics over there just because you can check exif data without having to download the image onto your local disk and can also host pics there too 

What do you think? 

vince 

BTW, if you want to look me up there and add me to your contact list I'm scoots&ludes


----------



## SINC




----------



## PosterBoy

I've got a flickr account that I've been basically ignoring since I signed up. If someone joins an ehMac group I'll join it.


----------



## GWR

Here's a photo I shot of a Groundhog peeking out of his hole.
Canon EOS Elan IIE, Sigma 70-300 f4-5.6 APO @300mm and f5.6.
Lightly retouched in Photoshop (Unsharp mask and frame)


----------



## maximusbibicus

Some pics from my vacation in Wisconsin.


----------



## moonsocket

maximusbibicus,

Very nice shots. what camera did you use? exposure time?


----------



## maximusbibicus

Thanks 

I used a Canon A80. I am not really that good with all the manual settings. I just use the trial and error method.
Sad, huh?

I know that film speed was at 50, for most exposure was about 13, and f2.8

Hope that helps.


----------



## moonsocket

i love the canons. 

do you mmean 13seconds for the exposure?
it looks like it but just wanted to find out


----------



## maximusbibicus

moonsocket said:


> i love the canons.
> 
> do you mmean 13seconds for the exposure?
> it looks like it but just wanted to find out


Yup, 13s for the exposure.


----------



## moonsocket

awesome!!


----------



## maximusbibicus

Couple more from last night. Can anyone guess what those lights in the middle of the first pic are?


----------



## autopilot

lights in the middle? you mean the trails from the car that drove past during a timed exposure?

those look like rsx-es to me


----------



## maximusbibicus

Nice eye. My friend did a semi circle at break neck speeds to get that effect


----------



## autopilot

neat effect. this summer i'm going to lug my tripod to some highway overpasses


----------



## scootsandludes

More specifically, those are H.I.D lights. I've never seen a picture with H.I.D before, I thought it would have been white in photos. Cool effect, the tail lights and the side amber lights gave away it was another car driving in the background.

vince


----------



## maximusbibicus

They are 6000K HIDs, so they give off a purple/blue colour. Outstanding lights. My stock lights pale in comparison. We tried the same effect with the black car parked, and mine driving and myheadlights left a light as big as the line the tail lamps left. Sad.

I need HIDs!


----------



## autopilot

i'll take any car. doesn't need lights, just insurance.

/cynicism


----------



## PosterBoy

Went out with my new camera last night.


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## Dr.G.

PB, a modern Stonehenge.


----------



## PosterBoy

Concrete-henge?


----------



## autopilot

i think i got some great shots yesterday at the suzuki demo day. lots of shiny new bikes, lots of eager riders, and my boss in leather pants! 

should get in the darkroom to develop the prints next weekend. i really am in need of a scanner at this stage!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, PB. And in the harbor there shall be built a modern Collosus. At its base shall read 

"Give me your tired, your poor,
your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

Wait, this has been done before. Never mind.


----------



## Carex

Metro-henge?


----------



## Carex

*Larkspur in bloom*

One from Friday


----------



## The Doug

Nice pic. Stonehenge is most apt. If I remember correctly it was also called _Giant's Dance_, which resonates nicely with that image as well.


----------



## PosterBoy

<del>I meant to try to keep this thread going, but instead I've posted a few photos to my formerly completely ignored account on <a href="http://www.deviantart.com">deviantArt</a>.

If you like, check my stuff out here: http://posterboy.deviantart.com/</del>

I no longer post to DA


----------



## ImageGuy

Here are a few of mine;

Stir Fry with Rice









Big Air









Sunset over Whistler









Mike


----------



## MaxPower

Nice photos ImageGuy.

I really like the Whistler sunset.

What equipment are you using??


----------



## ImageGuy

Thank you MaxPower

I use Canon gear...10D (digital) and A2E (film).

Mike


----------



## GWR

Wow, Great! and I mean Great!! shots!!! You have quite the eye. Please post more.
I know I'm nit-picking, but the composition of the "stir-fry with rice" would probably be a bit better with more of the stir fry and less of the rice. There seems to be a bit too much tension between the two. And, also , the snowboarder in the "Big air" shot seems a bit too centered. The "Sunset over Whistler" is very good though. I hope you take this as constructive criticism, as your photos are certainly of a very high caliber.


----------



## ImageGuy

GWR said:


> Wow, Great! and I mean Great!! shots!!! You have quite the eye. Please post more.
> I know I'm nit-picking, but the composition of the "stir-fry with rice" would probably be a bit better with more of the stir fry and less of the rice. There seems to be a bit too much tension between the two. And, also , the snowboarder in the "Big air" shot seems a bit too centered. The "Sunset over Whistler" is very good though. I hope you take this as constructive criticism, as your photos are certainly of a very high caliber.


GWR, I agree with you about the stir fry shot and the snowboarder shot. I usually post full frame images online and only crop images for my clients and my portfolio. And you addressed the issues of the originals that I corrected by cropping for the final images. Good eye!

BTW, the final sunset image was cropped top and bottom to make it more dramatic.

I always welcome constructive critisism, it helps me improve as a photographer.

More pics

GS Racer









Outdoor Model #2









Painting with Light #3


----------



## K_OS

this was taken last week during an evening show at the resort I was staying at.

<img src="http://www.torontominiclub.com/images/playing-with-fire.jpg">

Laterz


----------



## FishWheels

http://homepage.mac.com/fishwheels/.Pictures/BeeGood.jpg

A macro picture of a bee

http://homepage.mac.com/fishwheels/.Pictures/slideG1.jpg

This picture was taken many years ago with 35mm I re-shot the slide with a Canon G1. 


http://homepage.mac.com/fishwheels/.Pictures/sunset.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/fishwheels/.Pictures/sunburst.jpg

Sun Pictures


----------



## SINC

The view from our bedroom window in Jasper:


----------



## GWR

ImageGuy said:


> More pics
> 
> GS Racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Model #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting with Light #3


 Very impressive! I really appreciate good photography, and your photographs are very good. I especially like "Painting with light #3", a very creative use of painting with light. What is that checkered thing in the foreground? It's a bit distracting.
"Outdoor Model #2" Beautiful lines! I love the composition. Very dynamic. I would have liked to see a bit more sparkle in her eyes though.
"GS Racer" Is that your reflection we can see in the racers goggles?
You are certainly a very good photographer. I once tried to go professional, but I couldn't stand the whole business aspect of it. I find that business and creativity do not go together very well. Too much competition, photographers cutting each others throats, etc. It just doesn't seem worth it. On the other hand since I've decided to remain an amateur I seem to have lost the drive to shoot anything. There's just no outlet for my photography. I have a few photos posted on my website (www.geocities.com/gwrivest), but that's about it. Looking at your photographs does give me an incentive to go out and shoot more though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ImageGuy

GWR said:


> Very impressive! I really appreciate good photography, and your photographs are very good. I especially like "Painting with light #3", a very creative use of painting with light. What is that checkered thing in the foreground? It's a bit distracting.
> "Outdoor Model #2" Beautiful lines! I love the composition. Very dynamic. I would have liked to see a bit more sparkle in her eyes though.
> "GS Racer" Is that your reflection we can see in the racers goggles?
> You are certainly a very good photographer. I once tried to go professional, but I couldn't stand the whole business aspect of it. I find that business and creativity do not go together very well. Too much competition, photographers cutting each others throats, etc. It just doesn't seem worth it. On the other hand since I've decided to remain an amateur I seem to have lost the drive to shoot anything. There's just no outlet for my photography. I have a few photos posted on my website (www.geocities.com/gwrivest), but that's about it. Looking at your photographs does give me an incentive to go out and shoot more though. Keep up the good work!


The "checkered thing" is actually the models leg. She was wearing a checkered body stocking and inadvertently stuck her leg straight at the camera when she was painting herself with the flashlight. It is a bit distracting but it leads your eye back into the picture.

The reflection in the racers goggles are actually his outstretched arms. I had to find the original RAW file and zoom in to see what the reflection actually was.

For the outdoor model shot I had an assistant hold a reflector about 5-6' away from the model on the left side. This filled in the shadow from the sun, but the angle of the reflector was great enough to not reflect in her eyes. Had I used fill flash, you would have seen the flash reflection in her eyes that give that sparkle.

I looked at your work and you definitely have a good eye. The animal/bird photos are as good as you can get shooting wild animal without spending thousands and thousands of dollars on very, very long lenses to bring your subjects closer to you. Where I really noticed your exceptional work was your home town photos. They are very good with an excellent choice in perspective

Keep shooting, and I look forward to seeing some more of your work.

Mike


----------



## Ohenri

Didn't know if this thread was still going, but I took this shot yesterday of a friend of mine Hxxxxx (name encrypted. ) totally on the fly...










H!


----------



## SINC

Haven't done this in a while. Carson Pegasus Provincial Park, Alberta, McLeod Lake:


----------



## teeterboy3

Ohenri said:


> Didn't know if this thread was still going, but I took this shot yesterday of a friend of mine Hxxxxx (name encrypted. ) totally on the fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H!


That friend of yours is absolutely beautiful.
Good job of showing that!


----------



## SINC

Same Lake, different view:


----------



## MaxPower

Ohenri said:


> Didn't know if this thread was still going, but I took this shot yesterday of a friend of mine Hxxxxx (name encrypted. ) totally on the fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H!


 Nice shot Ohenri.

Good DoF, no fill flash used and you followed the rule of thirds very well.


----------



## SINC

Mother Nature's fall display of colour always astounds me;


----------



## Dr.G.

Great macro shot, Sinc. Great use of depth of field as well. We are down to 9C tonight, so it does not look as if any fall colors shall be seen tomorrow morning.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000157.html


----------



## Dr.G.

PB, one can almost smell the clean mountain air.


----------



## SINC

I was out wandering the past day. Spent the night in a Gunn, Alberta campground and shot these yesterday.

NOT the A & W:










Fall wall:










Makin' tracks:


----------



## Dr.G.

Makin' tracks is another one of your great depth of field shots.


----------



## PenguinBoy

SINC, Great pics!

Are you using an SLR for your digital photos?

One of the features I miss from my film SLR is the "Depth of Field Preview" button, although it looks as though you have a good way to preview depth of field on your digital camera.


----------



## SINC

I use a Nikon Coolpix 8800 and I experiment with depth of field before I take the shot. Basically, I just try to hang loose and have fun with the camera.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

He just cracks me up.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC,

The railroad tracks is my favourite of the bunch.

It could be one for the hall with some colour correction. Excellent composition.


----------



## Cameo

Great squirrel. Hilarious creatures. If they get into mint leaves they act like a cat who has gotten into catnip. Just jump straight up and down for no apparent reason.


----------



## SINC

Images of fall:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, again an interesting depth of field shot, along with the contrast of the dark pine branches and the yellow leaves on the tree in the background. Nicely framed as well.


----------



## motoyen




----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000167.html


----------



## Ohenri

MaxPower said:


> Nice shot Ohenri.
> 
> Good DoF, no fill flash used and you followed the rule of thirds very well.


Thanks guys. Still totally green, but the wind was blowing and she was right in front of me. and I was like "OMG: dude, don't move!" LOL.

Came out alright...

H!


----------



## teeterboy3

Ohenri said:


> Thanks guys. Still totally green, but the wind was blowing and she was right in front of me. and I was like "OMG: dude, don't move!" LOL.
> 
> Came out alright...
> 
> H!


It's usually at those moments I realize I forgot my camera!


----------



## teeterboy3

PosterBoy said:


> http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000167.html


Nice shot!
You and I shoot a lot alike…
(see my pic below)


----------



## teeterboy3

On the theme of fall and turning colours…

Taken last year, with the leaf in my hand, held up towards the sun to create a lens flare, and the camera on Macro mode.


----------



## Carex

Just a quick question for the amateur to Teeter and Poster boys. Are those back grounds "out of focus" or are they blurred after they are put on the computer? Just curious and would I be able to tell the difference?


----------



## scootsandludes

Looks like proper depth of field control to me, nice shots, Teeterboy3, and Posterboy. One comment to Posterboy though. I think it might be a better shot with more leaves in the foreground, as the background is very strong.

vince


----------



## scootsandludes

here's a few of mine.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/49338918/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/28/49338918_6c6cb1f0cb_o.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="carousal" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/49338879/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/28/49338879_1a535b185e_o.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="paintedladies" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/49338848/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/32/49338848_a5d50868a1_o.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="jelly" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/49338822/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/26/49338822_3f9a3c9935_o.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="DSC_3009" /></a>

vince


----------



## teeterboy3

Carex said:


> Just a quick question for the amateur to Teeter and Poster boys. Are those back grounds "out of focus" or are they blurred after they are put on the computer? Just curious and would I be able to tell the difference?


On mine, it's done with the camera. In macro mode the depth of field is dramatically reduced and when you are focusing on something inches away, naturally the things a few feet away drop out of focus.

Shallow depth of field is one my favourite ways to emphasize something.

Usually you can tell the difference of a computer one by how sharp the edge is on the thing in focus vs. the area that isn't. But then again, even that can be done so well you can't tell…

I guess the only way to know is to ask.


----------



## teeterboy3

scootsandludes said:


> here's a few of mine.


Nice.
Is the middle one that park in San Fran?
The one in So I Married an Axe Murderer…


----------



## Cameo

scootsandludes - very very nice. I love the colours in the picture of the townhouse (condos, whatever they be). Great composition.


----------



## scootsandludes

The homes are the Victorian homes in San Francisco, called the Painted Ladies. They're beside a park called Almo Square.

Went during a weekday, so that there would be less tourist, but there were a few, so being the jackass as I am, I went in front of them so there would be no people in the shot, I also used a polarizing filter to darken the sky.

The carousel is from the Ex this year, muted the colour by placing a b+w version on a separate layer, and adjusted the visibility of the layer. Giving it a antique colour cast.

The Jellyfishes, I shot handheld at the Monterey Bay Aquarium with my D70, I used the highest ISO wide open on my 2.8 lens. In post, I got rid of the noise, and saturated the colours a bit to give it more oomph.

vince


----------



## PosterBoy

In mine, the background is out of focus, the so called "bokeh". The only manipulation I did was a touch of contrast and a touch of sharpening.


----------



## SINC

Here is one that demonstrates the exact opposite effect;


----------



## SINC

And again:


----------



## 32bitJesus

why did this title appear to be "Pornography Anyone?" when I first read it?

oy... it's been a long day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "stone walls do not a prison make, nor iron bars a cage."


----------



## 32bitJesus

scootsandludes said:


> here's a few of mine.


Beautiful. Hey, is that the same set of houses that they use on the beginning of Full House?


----------



## capitalK

I love looking at everybody's photos. Great work.

Here's a few of mine:

<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/Night/Beaches04.jpg" height="750" width="500">
<br>
<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/wp-content/upload/broken_bench.jpg" height="500" width="750">
<br>
<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/wp-content/upload/blue_night_dock.jpg" height="500" width="750">
<br>
<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/wp-content/upload/hydrant_boy.jpg" height="750" width="500">


----------



## teeterboy3

very cool shots CarbKen…
I especially like the one the Red Rocket racing by and the kid on the hydrant - cool combination of speed / motion juxtaposed with being frozen in time.


----------



## capitalK

Hey, thanks. I love street photography. I also love taking pictures of my 10-week old daughter, Emmi.

<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/Emmi/Emmi_Sleeping_on_Belly.jpg" height="500" width="750">
<br>
<IMG SRC="http://www.torontologists.com/Emmi/Emmi_Surprise.jpg" height="500" width="750">


----------



## teeterboy3

Okay now you have my wife swooning.
Not only are they great pictures, but you have a beautiful girl there!

Interesting aside, My sister-inlaw lives a few doors down from Carbon.
I think I was _borrowing_ Wifi from you guys once


----------



## capitalK

I'm taking full advantage of using her as a model before she learns to talk.

"Daaaaad, stop it!"


----------



## teeterboy3

HAHAA!

Which will be in a blink of an eye I'm told.
But enjoy every last minute.


----------



## Max

Nice thread. Haven't been in awhile.








Studio interior, portlands area, Toronto.


----------



## SINC

The sunrise this morning was so spectacular I could not resist running out with the camera:


----------



## teeterboy3

Max: Cool studio shot… I am assuming that is a film studio? I have always loved the behind the scenes and how much different and less real they look compared with what you see on the tube.

Sinc: That shot is incredible. The sky looks like fire. Please veer away from the sun, thank you kindly


----------



## Dr.G.

This past spring we had NO icebergs. Here is one to "write home about"

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=649921649203

Sinc, great sunrise. Here is one I took years ago while watching a boat come in the St.John's harbor through "the Narrows".

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=617631649203

Here is a sunset, with the one cannon remaining to protect the harbor from invaders from the sea.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=133241649203


Then there are the waves....

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=230931649203

Cape Spear, North America's furthest easterly point

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=492860329203


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., a nice shot of the cannon silhouetted against the sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is (or was, since it is now gone) the Noon Day Gun, which was shot off each day at noon.


----------



## Max

teeterboy3 said:


> Max: Cool studio shot… I am assuming that is a film studio? I have always loved the behind the scenes and how much different and less real they look compared with what you see on the tube.


Yes Teeterboy, it's a set for a feature movie that's just wrapping out this week... shooting's just completed and they'll be tearing the sets down quite soon. Another reason I enjoy getting in and snapping off some pix before it all disappears again and those cavernous rooms empty out and the lights go out once more.

Sometimes the sets really amaze one, they're so surprisingly compact and ordinary... even cheap-looking. Incredible what a film camera and a gifted shooting crew can do. Other times the set is far more inspiring than the eventual film. Too often they end up shooting only a relatively small percentage of the sets... so many colours, textures and dressing gone to waste. But at least Toronto is now going ahead with the plan to - finally! - build a seriously large studio complex to better compete for big-budget feature films. Good news for those of us tied into that industry. It's still a year off from construction... I guess these types of things require some serious financing and behind-the-scenes deal-making.

But back to photos. Here's another shot. No film set... just the admirable work of a quiet transplanted Englishman named Howard, who, like myself, was a guest at a mutual friend's farmhouse in Grey County, this weekend.


----------



## talonracer

Some really nice photos here!

This was the sunrise from my apartment a little while ago. No colour adjustments made.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, the sun could not be coming up just now in Calgary. Are you sure you are in Calgary??? Could this be the setting sun???


----------



## SINC

I too wanted to ask, but was afraid I might spoil an excellent shot. Well done tr!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I have been looking for land in these sorts of areas. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=634636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=302846328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=714636328203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=941326328203


----------



## teeterboy3

I could think of worse fates than having to wake up to that view, Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

We have some alternate spots as well, but I have not uploaded the pics. It's a "someday" sort of undertaking (a home by the ocean, not the uploading of pics). We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## scootsandludes

Here's some stuff from the weekend.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51567497/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/32/51567497_232b8b081c_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Pumpkins" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51567424/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/27/51567424_401db6de64_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Gourds" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51567048/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/24/51567048_4cd46c5daa_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Pumpkin Patch" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51566903/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/25/51566903_cea6ccb500_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Cancerous Gourd" /></a>


----------



## scootsandludes

Here's some more stuff.

This is the exact moment I lost my lens hood when it rolled out of my pocket, onto the ground and then plunging down Webster's Falls and lost forever. The lens hood cost about $40 to replace, but the expression on my girlfriend's face is priceless.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51567343/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/27/51567343_82762b62c3_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Andrea" /></a>

So i tried to make the most of it, after my lost.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51567982/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/24/51567982_8f48d796c6_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Fall follage At Webter's Falls" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51568034/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/24/51568034_f04155b466_o.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="Bottom of Webster's Falls" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/51568435/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/27/51568435_1820ba394d_o.jpg" width="800" height="1203" alt="River At Webster's Falls" /></a>


----------



## Cameo

Was this taken recently? I was wondering as we were thinking of going and wondered how the water was running - it was not running well last time we went.


----------



## scootsandludes

yeah, that was shot on sunday 10/09.

vince


----------



## miguelsanchez

vince, nice shots!

can you tell me what shutter speed and aperture you used for those? my camera's smallest aperture if f8, so i'm kind of limited in doing those types of shots.


----------



## scootsandludes

The photos are hosted on flickr, if you click on the image, it will take you to the site where you can see all my EXIF data.

But most of the long exposures I shot F22 with a polarizing filter on a tripod.

vince


----------



## PosterBoy

Downtown Vancouver:
http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000172.html

New Convention Centre:
http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000174.html


----------



## teeterboy3

PosterBoy said:


> Downtown Vancouver


Oh maaaaaaan… it's been too long since I was last out there. And I am thoroughly convinced that the next time I go out there I might not return


----------



## Lawrence

*Speaking of falL...*










This just occurred right outside my door, (Today)
Someone wasn't watching what they were doing while distracted
with putting their seatbelt on while driving their sub compact car
and they clipped the back of a parked pickup truck causing their
subcompact car to flip over.

The rest of the images can be seen here:
http://homepage.mac.com/dolawren/


----------



## Lawrence

Heh...Saw this very accident on the CTV news at noon,
It was part of the work to rule Police story, Maybe it'll be on again later.

Didn't notice the video crew there, They must have been around the corner.


----------



## teeterboy3

Yikes!!! Like the day I was driving home from work and saw a car halfway up the back end of the car in front of it - Guess they didn't notice the stop sign or the car in front of them stopped at the stop sign…


----------



## Macified

teeterboy3 said:


> Yikes!!! Like the day I was driving home from work and saw a car halfway up the back end of the car in front of it - Guess they didn't notice the stop sign or the car in front of them stopped at the stop sign…


I'm always amazed at the accidents that happen here in Canada. Elsewhere in the world, they can pack 5 lanes worth of traffic into 2-3 actual lanes and yet traffic just flows on and there are few real accidents...


----------



## teeterboy3

If I had to live in Toronto, one thing is for sure I'd be a subway commuter for sure…


----------



## markoon

if anyone wants to check out some of my stuff i'd appreciate any feedback

http://mksouthon.blogspot.com


----------



## SINC

Since it has been a while anyone has posted any pictures, I thought I might as well toss in a few from a very frosty morning today to start the new year:


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000261.html


----------



## teeterboy3

Both of your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## SINC

I am always in awe of frost, sun and trees and the palette they paint:


----------



## Bolor

Great pictures PB and Sinc:clap:


----------



## PosterBoy

thanks!


----------



## Valorin

I've been meaning to post in this thread for a while. Anyway here's some from last year:


----------



## Macified

Nice first post to the photo thread V. The first shot could use a slightly shorter depth of field to sharpen the focus on the lantern but otherwise all are nice shots. Where were they taken?


----------



## Max

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/CommApril2808.gif


----------



## MBD

Took this yesterday morning at sunrise.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## iMatt

Learning to use the new digicam...at a time when there are way too many grey days. This one's from yesterday. Full zoom (4x / 122mm equiv), f 4.9 @ 2/5 sec., ISO 100). Around sunset on an ugly day, but I liked something about the very challenging lighting.

(Also, a noob at uploading images, so fingers crossed that this works.)


----------



## contoursvt




----------



## MacNutt

PosterBoy said:


> http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000261.html


Were those shot at Ruckle park, PB?


----------



## PosterBoy

Yup. That one and this one:
http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2005/000262.html


----------



## MacNutt

Cool. I know exactly where that spot is. I shot a feature for a motorcycle magazine (vintage Indian motorcycle) using that same driveway and split rail fence. Never got published though.


----------



## PosterBoy

It's a picturesque spot! Not out of the way, too.


----------



## MacNutt

Easy to get to. And if one turns 180 degrees from that split rail lined driveway...one is presented with a neat old barn that also makes for a great backdrop for an old bike.

That's where the best shots in that partucular photo shoot were taken, actually. With the barn in the background.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Macified

Anyone know a good roofer?


----------



## SINC

What were you standing on and how high up were you when you took that shot Macified? Interesting angle.


----------



## Macified

I was just sitting in my car at the side of the road. It's a narrow back road and the barn is in a hollow that drops off just at the side of the road. The slope of the main barn roof ends just above ground level at the top of the hill. That circular roof is 2-3 stories up but from where I was it was maybe only 1 story higher.


----------



## SINC

Thanks, I wondered how you got that high.


----------



## Macified




----------



## Macified




----------



## absolutetotalgeek

I've never been in there - Too scared :yikes:


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Some pictures from Hiroshima and Miyajima (Feb 2006) via playing around with iWeb.Taken with a Digital Rebel XT (75-300 and 18-55 mm lenses).


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2006/000317.html


----------



## da_jonesy

*Rebel EOS 350D is mine!*

I just got my Rebel 350D (aka Rebel XT) (from Airmiles no less, it took a while to accumulate enough points but we did it).

I know my way around cameras but certainly am not a pro, so I have a couple of questions for those Pro/Ams out here in ehMac land.

The Rebel came with the stock 18-55mm lens so I bought a lens package including a Tamron 75-300mm LD and 25-80mm AS. None of my lens are terribly fast (I think F3.5 is the fastest I have). 

Of the two mid range zooms I have I am debating which one I want to keep. The Canon has the advantage of being very wide (18mm) whereas the Tamron has a little more reach (80mm). Speed wise they are about the same. I don't need both, but which one to keep?

Also, does anyone have any experience with the Canon 50mm F1.8 EF lens? 

Now to sell my Sony F717 to pay for some of these lenses.


----------



## Pelao

Hi da_jonesy

Congratulations on your camera. Nice buy.

First, a useful site or two you may not have found:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Default.aspx
Lots of useful info, especially about lenses. 

http://www.fredmiranda.com/
The reviews on this site are user reviews, so very useful. lots of pros.

http://luminous-landscape.com/
Michael reichman is a Toronto based photographer. his site is not so hung up on the technology, being more concerned with technique etc. The essays are great.

For a great all round lens I would suggest the Tamron 28-75 2.8. Good value, very sharp.

I have the Canon 50mm 1.8. First of all, it's fantastic value. great in low light etc. If you were to get the Tamron mentioned above though, you may not need the 50mm.

There is a book I would recommend. It takes the manual for your camera and goes into much greater detail. With this book you will become proficient in the camera's capabilities very quickly. Knowing the camera inside out helps you concentrate on composition etc, rather than fissling with controls:

http://www.shortcourses.com/bookstore/canon/book_canonrebelxt.htm


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

Your subject preference kind of determines what lenses you should use. 

What type of photography are you interested in?

You'll find that 'general use' lenses will give you mixed results.


----------



## da_jonesy

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Your subject preference kind of determines what lenses you should use.
> 
> What type of photography are you interested in?
> 
> You'll find that 'general use' lenses will give you mixed results.



I have a pretty wide range. in the past 3 years my iPhoto library haas some 14,000 pictures in it. Most of it are family shots... some portrait, but generally I hang in the back of the room and try to take more candid shots (why I was thinking of the Canon 50mm F1.8). That being said I also like some nature photography (hence the Tamron 75-300mm) and I am known to dabble in astrophotography as well.


----------



## Cameo

absolutetotalgeek - I really like that picture. Did it start out as black and white and you coloured it, was it done with a filter, in camera or was it originally colour?


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

Cameo - It's color with all sorts of PS-CS2 magic applied.


----------



## PosterBoy

I have a 350D too! I'd keep all the lenses, but that's just me. There are times when I prefer using one with a bit more reach but that can still be a bit wide (25-80), and times where I want one that is quite wide that can also be 1:1 (18-55).

I am currently debating the Canon 50mm 1.8 and the 1.4. They 1.4 is constructed much better, but the 1.8 is <150$ CDN.

There is a pretty good rundown of the differences between the photos they take here: http://www.photo.net/equipment/canon/ef50/

One nice thing about the 1.4 is that it has the same thread diameter as the 18-55 your camera came with, meaning any filters/attachments would work on both.


----------



## da_jonesy

PosterBoy said:


> I am currently debating the Canon 50mm 1.8 and the 1.4. They 1.4 is constructed much better, but the 1.8 is <150$ CDN.


Yeah, Henry's has the 50mm F1.8 on for $119 CDN

I've already called them and they will give me $30 on the trade in for the Tamron 28-80.

So unless someone want to buy it for $40 I'll just take it into Henry's.


----------



## GWR

da_jonesy said:


> Yeah, Henry's has the 50mm F1.8 on for $119 CDN
> 
> I've already called them and they will give me $30 on the trade in for the Tamron 28-80.
> 
> So unless someone want to buy it for $40 I'll just take it into Henry's.


 The Canon 50mm f1.8 is an excellent buy! Zoom lenses are very handy, but to really learn photography nothing beats a fixed focal length lens. You are forced to move around and search for different angles, and it's much easier to concentrate on composition. The wide f1.8 aperture is not only good for low light shooting, it's also great for selective focus effects (of course this is less obvious with the smaller size of the sensor in the digital rebel than on a 35mm frame). 
The 18-55 canon zoom isn't too bad as it will give you a wider angle, wich is so neccessary, but the optical quality just isn't there. You should consider the Sigma 17-28 f2.8-4 zoom. You won't regret it. You can be sooo much more creative with a wide angle lens!


----------



## Pelao

> but to really learn photography nothing beats a fixed focal length lens. You are forced to move around and search for different angles, and it's much easier to concentrate on composition.


A very good point.

Have a read at this little essay, which some people find useful - at least I did:
http://luminous-landscape.com/columns/sm-02-09-01.shtml


----------



## FeXL

PosterBoy said:


> ...I am currently debating the Canon 50mm 1.8 and the 1.4. They 1.4 is constructed much better, but the 1.8 is <150$ CDN.


PB, one thing to consider here is the amount of noise the focussing mechanism makes. The 1.8 is moving magnet (MM), the 1.4 is ultrasonic motor (USM). In a medium to noisy environment, it matters not. In a quiet setting, such as a church, the 1.8 shatters the silence.

Having used one for near 15 years (paid 60 bucks for it in '91...), the 1.8 gives decent results for a consumer grade lens.


----------



## PosterBoy

FeXL said:


> PB, one thing to consider here is the amount of noise the focussing mechanism makes. The 1.8 is moving magnet (MM), the 1.4 is ultrasonic motor (USM). In a medium to noisy environment, it matters not. In a quiet setting, such as a church, the 1.8 shatters the silence.


I know, it's one of my concerns. Still, the price difference is ~400-500$. Not exactly cheap.

A likely occurrence is that I'll get the 1.8 soon, and the 1.4 later.


----------



## Cliffy

I like the f/1.8. For the price it is a great way to learn with a prime lens.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## Cameo

absolutetotalgeek - very nice effect and very well done.


----------



## GREENAPPLE

i,m new photographer and digital art lover here is my some sample works WWW.MAC.COM/MEMBERS DIGITAL ART my i card name i have blue dreams this is my best work and mac admins loved now any one know my sample lol


----------



## The Doug

^ Kaya.

:lmao:


----------



## GREENAPPLE

why you laughing lol if you dont believe my art just go to the mac.com and see what i did my i card name i have blue dreams


----------



## CN

Maybe someone else understands how to get to Kaya's pics, but I can't find it (and the link leads nowhere).

The Doug never said he didn't believe you...no need to be confrontational.


----------



## Hypno

that was tough to follow but i think i know what he meant. His icard is posted under members digital art.

http://www.mac.com/WebObjects/iCards.woa/wa/editCard?card=dmp_bluedream&lang=en&category=art/MemD


----------



## GREENAPPLE

thats what i,m say here my card lol you find it you see how i,m making art ;-))


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2006/000343.html


----------



## SINC

Interesting tones of red PB. Nice shot.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## PosterBoy

SINC said:


> Interesting tones of red PB. Nice shot.


Why thank you sir.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, double post.


----------



## SINC




----------



## PosterBoy

Nice portrait Sinc. Have you tried any post processing to reduce the blue on him?


----------



## SINC

PosterBoy said:


> Nice portrait Sinc. Have you tried any post processing to reduce the blue on him?


Nope. The blue is because he is standing under a blue plastic tarp. If you look closely at the bottom left of the shot, you will see the green grass. The tarp was there to protect our party from a wet and cold rain storm. 

It is shot in natural light and colour, and natural it will remain.

Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## PosterBoy

You're welcome!


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

The setting sun paints her landscape:


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2006/000352.html


----------



## PosterBoy

SINC said:


> The setting sun paints her landscape:


Nice. Where is that SINC?


----------



## Ena

Spring is here.


----------



## SINC

PosterBoy said:


> Nice. Where is that SINC?


It is Roche Miette mountain located just inside the gates to Jasper National Park near the Miette Hot springs. 

http://www.rmbooks.com/peakfinder/peakfinder.asp?PeakName=Roche+Miette

I was staying at the Pocahontas Cabins Resort and had hike up a trail to get a better shot. The same peak is featured on the home page of their web site here:

http://www.mpljasper.com/pocahontas/


----------



## yo_paully

Wow, some absolutely fantastic images posted here...

Here is one that was shot last year with a Canon PowerShot A400


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ArtistSeries

The Doug, wonderful lighting and texture.


----------



## SINC

Yes, that's a great shot Doug.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

I have hesitated to offer anything to this thread, not having any skills with a camera, but I always find this image quite mindblowing.










(I'm sure it's technically appalling.) It was taken about 4 years ago just down at the beach about 2 minutes from our house. I'm into geology, and angle of the sun, the strength and direction of the breeze, and the tide were all just perfect to capture the image. You are looking at fossilised sand ripples from the Carboniferous, juxtaposed with descendents of the water ripples that formed them about 300 million years ago. At that time, the piece of crust we live on, in Scotland, was in the tropics near the equator.


----------



## SINC

Nice shot SQ. I like the effect of the waves.


----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/118417686/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/38/118417686_faf756ff3c.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Old Car" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/117906586/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/43/117906586_c649ffe128.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Delrex and Dawson" /></a>


----------



## SINC

Hey capK,


That old heap is a 1956 Plymouth sedan (note driver's door emblems to identify.) , which in better days might have looked like this:


----------



## Macified

From my recent trip to India. I am always amazed by the colours here.


----------



## Macified

Still a few airmiles short of a Nikon D70, I opted to pick up the newly available D50 for 12000 points. It arrived 1.5 days after I ordered...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2006/000361.html


----------



## The Doug

Cropped from a much larger image, hence a bit of noise.


----------



## Jason H

Just playing around with my camera, first roll of film I've shot that was not for photography class in highschool.

Camera with a practica PLC-3, 200mm lens used for the birdfeeder shot, 50mm used for the other ones.

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## teeterboy3

for Sinc (et all Albertans)

Your province is kind of okay


----------



## capitalK

Thanks for the ID, SINC!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/130517678/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/130517678_f487ae8f10.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="Empty Benches" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/124360573/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/38/124360573_704b77fe9e.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="Mann Florist" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/127231189/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/52/127231189_f417d05961.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Yun's" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/127231188/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/127231188_95d7237926.jpg" width="499" height="500" alt="Motel" /></a>

And of course... my girls!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/128874061/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/46/128874061_ebca344b8b.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Raija and Emmi Swinging" /></a>


----------



## PosterBoy

http://www.stretched.ca/archive/2006/000383.html


----------



## Derrick

I just had to try out my new camera


----------



## ohalexis

Here's my contribution:


----------



## SINC

Tulips in the early morning spring sun.


----------



## thejst

One from this weekend


----------



## The Doug

Just found a few more of my negatives of pictures I took in Paris about twenty-five years ago. Refer to my ehMac gallery for very brief comments on them e.g. where they were taken etc.


----------



## PosterBoy

Very nice Doug.

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/48/144407283_a03925871e_o.jpg" />

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000409.html


----------



## SINC

Nice B & W work Doug!


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/139558949/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/48/139558949_a67a8c9eec.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Mike's Lunch" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/137055251/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/45/137055251_6aeeba1cc7.jpg" width="500" height="269" alt="Marrett's Pharmacy" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/137628509/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/50/137628509_c0c7b219cc.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="Fingertips" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/141479831/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/48/141479831_a4f714d414.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Capri Beauty Salon" /></a>


----------



## SINC




----------



## The Doug

Muscari Armeniacum (Grape Hyacinth). 4" tall. A springtime favourite.


----------



## PosterBoy

Nice stuff SINC.

Hey CapitolK, nice stuff. You should really update your photoblog more.

Nice shot of the flowers, Doug.


----------



## capitalK

PosterBoy said:


> Hey CapitolK, nice stuff. You should really update your photoblog more.


Thanks, I moved from Toronto to Sault Ste Marie, so my photoblog www.torontologists.com just kind of fell by the wayside.


----------



## SINC




----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/150084392/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/45/150084392_2123ac5a43.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Sun Kwong Restaurant" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/150085851/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/48/150085851_ac11d54c0a.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="King Street Mann Florist" /></a>


----------



## motoyen

I went to the ABCS today and took some pics. I haven't been in a few years and was surprised at the large turn out. I heard close to 600 cars showed up. This is definitely turning into the car show to be at for British cars, props to who ever puts it on. Here's the pics. ABCS Gallery


----------



## webwiz23

Here are a few pics i took when i was in england, none of them are edited:




































All done with a Nikon 7500, regular digital camera.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Great shot Doug!

Took me a few seconds to realize it is an umbrella.


----------



## capitalK

Great work, webwiz23


----------



## PosterBoy

I like the signs capitolK!
Nice unbrella shot Doug!
The red jag is great looking motoyen!










<a href="http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000428.html">stretched.ca/archive/2006/000428.html</a>


----------



## SINC

Ouch, frozen ears and all! Good pic PB.


----------



## PosterBoy

SINC said:


> Ouch, frozen ears and all! Good pic PB.


If by "frozen" you mean "amputated" then yes, yes they are.

He had cancer, the poor old man.


----------



## SINC

PosterBoy said:


> If by "frozen" you mean "amputated" then yes, yes they are.
> 
> He had cancer, the poor old man.


Ah, I see, nice that he recovered. 

The pic reminded me of our farm cats back in the fifties, whose ears would freeze and have that appearance in the winter.


----------



## moonsocket

Our evil cat, Luna.


----------



## Macified

Latest batch of garden pics...


----------



## SINC

Took a couple myself today:


----------



## capitalK

PosterBoy said:


> I like the signs capitolK!


Thanks posterboy, you already know I'm a fan of your shots!


----------



## capitalK

My daughter is 10 months old now, crazy how fast she's growing up.

Still no hair, though... 

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/74/155296155_4632d42af6.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="Emmi Sitting" />


----------



## SINC

A cutie for sure K!


----------



## The Doug

I just bought a new super-macro lens (Raynox DCR250) to go with my Panasonic FZ20 digicam. What a _great_ lens -- great price too. This is my first shot with it -- a two dollar coin. The shot wasn't taken at full zoom; this add-on lens is so powerful you can see the hairs on an ant. I'll be experimenting with my new toy this evening, more to come...


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is some lens Doug. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## PosterBoy

Very nice, Doug. May I ask how much it set you back?


----------



## Macified

Yes, please tell on the price. I need a macro lense. Looks like decent depth of field as well as clean zoom. Nice.


----------



## The Doug

The DCR250 lens and the adapter came to about $130 after tax. Quite reasonable. This is an extremely powerful lens when combined with the 12x zoom on my camera. The DOF is only a couple of millimetres, even with an aperture setting of f8. Depending on your subject matter, getting good shots can be tricky. The DCR150 model is a bit less powerful than the 250, and easier to use. Gonna experiment a bit more before I hit the sack tonight.

Check the Raynox website to see if they have a lens that's compatible with your camera; they have decent compatability lists online. You can probably order a lens through any good camera store that carries this brand. I ordered my DCR250 in person at Simon's Cameras in MTL last Thursday, and it arrived today. Simon's is a great store -- a bit rundown looking when you walk in the door -- but absolutely chock full of goodies, with extremely knowledgeable and helpful staff. :clap: 










_N.B. I edited this post in order to link to a more effective image than I'd posted originally. _


----------



## The Doug

Dead ant; about 1/4" long.


----------



## mrjimmy

One of my favourite jokes from grade 3:

dead ant, dead ant, dead ant-dead ant-dead ant

(to The Pink Panther theme)


----------



## UnleashedLive

Macified, one of you garden pictures reminded me of one I took recently.










I'm still learning and saving for a good camera and lens. I try to post daily pictures up on my site http://www.unleashedlive.com/pixelpost/

The camera I'm using currently is a Fujifilm FinePix 4900zoom. A decent camera back when it was introduced. 

I'll get there one day.


----------



## Macified

The Doug said:


> The DOF is only a couple of millimetres, even with an aperture setting of f8. Depending on your subject matter, getting good shots can be tricky.


That couple of mm is helpful though. I made a close up adapter for my Nikon D50 using an fixed 50mm lense inverted and mounted to the front of my Nikon telephoto lense with some lense adapter plates glued back to back. It's very difficult to use and has absolutely zero DOF. It works well when magnifying flat objects (bills, paper, etc.) but is nearly impossible to use on objects with any depth. You can get some interesting effects when shooting flowers...














































As you can see, besides from the limited DOF you get significant vignetting in some cases.


----------



## The Doug

At anything less than about 8x zoom I get vignetting but that's the nature of the beast, I think.

Speaking of beasts -- a moth was hanging around outside the front door so I invited it in for a few minutes, and...










That's all for tonight. Got a day off work tomorrow so I think I'll be on my hands and knees looking for macro subject matter in the garden.


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## The Doug

SkyHook said:


> I'm more curious about the lighting on that coin.
> Polarized filter?
> Single source?
> Long exposure on ambient?
> Some kind of ring lamp?


No filter. Natural (fairly low) ambient & indirect light coming in through the livingroom window. Exposure about .8 seconds.


----------



## The Doug

*More Macro Frolics*

Clematis centre...


----------



## PosterBoy

Well, that puts mine to shame.










http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000441.html


----------



## SINC

PosterBoy said:


> Well, that puts mine to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000441.html


Not really PB, it just changes the game.

Your shots have always been enjoyable and while Doug's are fantastic with the macro lens, there is no reason to change what you or I do with our current equipment.

My bet is Doug feels the same way.

A new toy is a good thing, but sometimes one has to continue with what one has. I certainly intend to do just that. I enjoy all the shots posted here and hope we can all continue to put them up in the future.


----------



## The Doug

SINC said:


> My bet is Doug feels the same way.


*Darn tootin' I do!* Well said, Sinc.


----------



## kps

That's some lens for $130, very sharp where it counts. 

Good stuff all around, folks.


----------



## PosterBoy

Thanks SINC and Doug.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## PosterBoy

Wow,, very cool Doug.


----------



## SINC

Wrist watch or pocket watch, Doug?


----------



## The Doug

Thanks, PB!

Sinc, it's one of those (somewhat tacky) clocks that sits under a glass bell and has hanging weights at the bottom. The stupid thing hasn't worked in 20 years... and now I'm thinking about taking it apart to get at those lovely little gears inside. 

This is a macro of a Echeveria Derenbergii leaf tip; Echeveria are fairly common succulents frequently grown as houseplants. There are many varieties. I'm rather fond of this one; gorgeous colour.


----------



## The Doug

Koss headphones by the way, model UR-40.


----------



## SINC

Splendid lens Doug. It opens up a whole new world. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## The Doug

*Venus Flytrap*

*Chomp!*


----------



## The Doug

Fork Tines









Eyeglass hinge


----------



## The Doug

Mmm... beer...


----------



## PosterBoy

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000448.html


----------



## PosterBoy

Doug, the beer bubbles? Amazing. That photo alone has made me finally decide to just suck it up and buy a macro lens.


----------



## The Doug

PB, go for it! Lotsa fun, and it can be really fascinating. I'd look forward to seeing your shots. 

The beer shot posted above is a crop out of a much larger image; I wanted to get rid of the out-of-focus area off centre -- my lens has maybe 4mm depth of field at the max, and that's at f8. So shooting a curved glass means not much of the image will be in full focus.

I've attached a downsized & different version of the beer bubbles -- this one was taken under natural / ambient light and you can see the amber colour much better (whereas the one above has top lighting only to emphasize the bubbles). I find the bubbles are less punchy due to the longer exposure & natural lighting though. Unlike the larger version posted here, this other version has been heavily sharpened to make the bubbles stand out.


----------



## PosterBoy

Oh, I totally will Doug. I just need to find the money. I'm on a fairly tight budget at the moment, so I'll have to not eat for a few days (or a week).


----------



## Macified

A few more shots with my homemade closeup adapter. Actually this one is just an old 50mm Konica Hexanon lense held inverted up to the 18-55mm lense that came with my D50. I get a bit better depth of field with this setup than I get with my other homemade closeup (Minolta 50mm inverted and mounted to Nikon 70-210mm with plates). I really need an easy to adjust tripod and remote trigger for these shots but holding a lense on the front of your camera is nearly impossible at the best of times. Maybe it's time for a real adapter.

This guy was actually challenging me for control of his flower. Total body length is maybe just over 1cm...










red flowers a bit less than 1cm across...










afid on a daisy...


----------



## The Doug

Cool shots -- they've got kind of a dreamlike quality to them. Nice saturation too. Was it overcast when you took them?


----------



## Macified

This afternoon it was somewhat overcast so I thought it would be a good time to try some shots. A little easier on the shadows when the sun isn't so bright.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000451.html


----------



## The Doug

Verra nice, laddie.


----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/164486386/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/65/164486386_2a93e3b09b.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="MJ Dacey Ruins" /></a>


----------



## The Doug

*In The Groove...*

Just for fun, I dragged out my old Pioneer PL-600 turntable, and...


----------



## SINC

Can't get that close Doug, but got near this Petunia this morning:










And this Marigold:


----------



## UnleashedLive

I went downtown last night to get some shots. Big mistake. Freezing cold and raining. oh well 
http://www.unleashedlive.com/pixelpost/


----------



## PosterBoy

For anyone who liked the fire truck photo, the rest of the photos I took of it are here: http://stretched.ca/archive/set/20060605_fire_truck/


----------



## PosterBoy

the texture in that second one is great altrodesigns!


----------



## UnleashedLive

PosterBoy said:


> the texture in that second one is great altrodesigns!


Thanks. I like how it turned out too. no photoshop or anything, it just worked.


----------



## capitalK

I was shooting at the local Dragonboat Festival in Sault Ste Marie over the weekend. Full gallery <A HREF="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/sets/72157594161694368/">Here</A>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/164373274/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/164373274_7b6e6df7c6.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="DragonBoat 33.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/164373029/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/58/164373029_331fa10eb7.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Drummer Seat" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/164373448/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/61/164373448_942a49665d.jpg" width="331" height="500" alt="Rheal attacking Katie" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/164374002/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/66/164374002_2ab8f04842.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Drenched" /></a>


----------



## overkill

capitalK said:


> I was shooting at the local Dragonboat Festival in Sault Ste Marie over the weekend.


Dragonboat racing is a great workout. I was introduced to it last year with a group of friends. Looked like a beautiful day to be out on the water.


----------



## capitalK

overkill said:


> Dragonboat racing is a great workout. I was introduced to it last year with a group of friends. Looked like a beautiful day to be out on the water.


I wouldn't know, I was just taking photos, not rowing 

It was a beautiful day to take pictures, anyway.


----------



## PosterBoy

That third one is great Ken!


----------



## SINC

PB, I am a sucker for old vehicles and that fire truck is a great shot as are the rest. Nice work. Somehow though, the black and white makes it all that much sweeter.


----------



## capitalK

PosterBoy said:


> That third one is great Ken!


Thanks Matt, check out the full gallery if you have a chance. I always appreciate your feedback, good or bad!


----------



## The Doug

*Shirt Button*


----------



## PosterBoy

SINC said:


> PB, I am a sucker for old vehicles and that fire truck is a great shot as are the rest. Nice work. Somehow though, the black and white makes it all that much sweeter.


Thanks SINC!



capitalK said:


> Thanks Matt, check out the full gallery if you have a chance. I always appreciate your feedback, good or bad!


There are a lot of good people shots in there Ken, but that third one you posted here is still my favourite. There are a couple where you might have benefitted from a zoom lens of some kind, but overall they're good stuff.

I also added you as a friend on Flickr. Woo!


----------



## Macified

Small version of a shot I was working on today...


----------



## The Doug

*Websters New Twentieth Century Dictionary (1958)*


----------



## PosterBoy

That Websters one is <em>amazing</em> Doug. Well done. Well done indeed.


----------



## UnleashedLive

I figured I was taking up too much space with my host for my images so I opened a Flickr Pro account, fun stuff.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/

I also learned last night that my camera doesn't like the night life. My pictures all came out grainy, oh well. I got some good exercise in (4hrs of walking).


----------



## The Doug

PosterBoy said:


> That Websters one is <em>amazing</em> Doug. Well done. Well done indeed.


Thanks, PB! Much appreciated. I might redo the shot this weekend, with better lighting and [cough]less lint on the "S" tab[/cough], and send it in to Megapixel for consideration for their weekly close-ups gallery. They selected one of my recent shots for this week's gallery, and there's another still in a gallery from a couple of weeks ago. Fun.


----------



## capitalK

Watching the baby today, couldn't get her to sleep in the crib no matter what I did so I just played with her until she crashed

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/167182226/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/70/167182226_f057e8d3f3_o.jpg" width="1024" height="679" alt="Sleeping Beauty" /></a>


----------



## Macified

Very sweet K.


----------



## Cameo

In our old photography club we used to take pictures of a part of something - then the membership had to figure out what it was. Some were really creative. 

There are some really nice shots here.


----------



## PosterBoy

The Doug said:


> Thanks, PB! Much appreciated. I might redo the shot this weekend, with better lighting and [cough]less lint on the "S" tab[/cough], and send it in to Megapixel for consideration for their weekly close-ups gallery. They selected one of my recent shots for this week's gallery, and there's another still in a gallery from a couple of weeks ago. Fun.


I'd submit it as is. That is what old Dictionaries look like, after all


----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/167885721/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/167885721_3fc0e323d5.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="MemorialGardensDemolition.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/167885754/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/74/167885754_a6a79a35bf.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="TrunkRoadMotel.jpg" /></a>


----------



## The Doug

*Stupid Neighbours*

Not exactly an art shot, but I just couldn't resist this particular photo op.


----------



## The Doug

*Insect Macro*

Here is a macro shot of the head of a Click Beetle. I'm pretty sure most of you have seen these beetles before... but maybe not _this_ close. 

This one was about 1.75 centimetres from head to tail. I let it go in the back garden after taking the picture.


----------



## SINC

Walking through the garden this afternoon produced these:


----------



## PosterBoy

I dig the second one, SINC.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000466.html

http://stretched.ca/archive/set/20060610_buntzen_lake/


----------



## The Doug

Checked out your Buntzen Lake set, PB -- great stuff. I feel inspired and might just give that dang macro lens a rest for a few hours this weekend, and go outside...

Nice garden shots Sinc, especially the peony. Somehow I've managed to miss taking pictures of all our peonies while they were in bloom earlier this month. Shewt.


----------



## PosterBoy

The Doug said:


> Checked out your Buntzen Lake set, PB -- great stuff. I feel inspired and might just give that dang macro lens a rest for a few hours this weekend, and go outside...


Do it. DO IT. Be a man. Do the right thing.

I've got a few more from Buntzen Lake to post too (probably tomorrow) before I start posting ones from the Commercial Drive Festival this past weekend.

So check back!


----------



## The Doug

*Odds & Ends*

Empty Train









Bronze Cow Head









Church Door









Masonic Temple Door









Masonic Temple Graffiti


----------



## webwiz23

*A letter of Thanks*



capitalK said:


> Great work, webwiz23


i know it took me a long time to reply, but thanks.  I do like to have my work appreciated like most other people do.


----------



## rhythms

wow this is cool. Am I too late to the party? Seems like there's lots of great photos here.

I'm also on flickr as inthelight7... comments appreciated! I'll try to do the same!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/inthelight7/27752121/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/23/27752121_51519a4141.jpg" width="496" height="500" alt="Home Life" /></a>
"Home Life"


----------



## The Doug

*Booga Booga!*


----------



## PosterBoy

Nice shots Doug! I especially like the Masonic graffiti 

That's a great photo rhythyms!


----------



## The Doug

My favourite garden plant of all - the "Evelyn" rose hybrid by renowned hybridist David Austin.

This flower is about 4" wide and intensely fragrant. When the flowers are newly opened they are a gorgeous apricot colour that gradually turns more pink. The plant is robust and easy to grow, and will give us dozens of delicious blooms like this in succession, throughout the summer.


----------



## The Doug

*My Only Macro For Today, I Promise!*

Tiny (1.5 cm) moth, frozen in death...


----------



## Cameo

TheDoug - what kind of macro lense do you use? Film or digital........sorry I may be able to find that out from this thread somewhere but would take far too long to find.


----------



## The Doug

Cameo, I started blabbing about my new macro lens a few pages back; here's one of my posts. As far as I know the manufacturer makes lenses only for digicams.


----------



## Cameo

I thought it might be but knew there was the possibility of it being quite far back. 
Are these lenses that you attach to the end of an existing lens? I don't see anything listed for my camera in the list either. I will have to do some more research, as although I have a decent macro lense, these seem to get closer than I can.


----------



## thejst

Here's some random shots – I'm a photo newbie that spent the proceeds from a media scholarship on a Nikon D50 to use at work (newspaper). 
Looking at getting a speedlight soon- I've been reading all I can about SLR/DSLR photography. 
I'm really loving the challenges and work involved!


----------



## GWR

Here's a photo I shot of a small village near where I live (St.Maurice d'alquier).


----------



## [email protected]

*Deliverer of Souls*

Meet Anubis.


----------



## GWR

Cool shot Matt! 
It would have been even better without the grass blades in front though. Another thing to keep in mind when photographing people or animals is to always leave a bit more space in the frame in the direction they are looking. The photo just breathes better that way (hope you don't mind a bit of constructive criticism) Still, a nice shot though .


----------



## [email protected]

We have a spider plant on our kitchen table, and Anubis loved to hide behind it.


----------



## capitalK

Some wildlife, including my daughter Emmi. Queen of the Wild Things.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/174190043/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/174190043_036b0de60e_o.jpg" width="750" height="501" alt="Dragonfly" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/174190046/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/46/174190046_ea569a05fa_o.jpg" width="750" height="501" alt="Frog" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/174190042/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/58/174190042_2300c8f5b0_o.jpg" width="498" height="750" alt="Chicklets" /></a>


----------



## GWR

Nice shots. Your daughter doesn't seem too wild though.


----------



## capitalK

GWR said:


> Nice shots. Your daughter doesn't seem too wild though.


Yah, not wild at all...

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/89735427/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/25/89735427_55e0b73afd_o.jpg" width="750" height="497" alt="My Daughter can kick your Son's ass" /></a>


----------



## GWR

OK! Good one, you're right I guess she does seem a bit wild.


----------



## The Doug

My bronze cow head shot (previous page) was picked up by Megapixel this week.


----------



## FeXL

Good for you, Doug!

How exactly does that happen?


----------



## The Doug

Follow the instructions on the website. You submit a picture to them by e-mail, and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## GWR

*Video of Photos*

Here's a link to a video I posted on YouTube of my various photos being morphed to a song by U2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrXQ1FeGPuQ

Hope you enjoy, Mr. Mayor!


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/175289475/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/72/175289475_eef9c889f7_o.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9361-stache.jpg" /></a>

iStache is too much fun.


----------



## 20DDan

*Before & After...*

Just my project car...


----------



## Aero

PosterBoy said:


> iStache is too much fun.



hmm That's a different program lol it looks real. The first time I saw that, I thoguht you markered it yourself lol.


----------



## rhythms

*thanks*



PosterBoy said:


> That's a great photo rhythyms!


Thanks PosterBoy. It was taken with an old Yashica D Twin Lens Reflex that my friend loaned me. I like the bokeh.

Hey, exciting news (at least to me): I sold my Digital Rebel and am buying a Nikon D200. I should get it in a couple of weeks, I can't wait to get shooting!

Will be starting off with a 50mm 1.8, and a 24-85 3.5-4.5. Not the most expensive glass in the world, but it's a start.


----------



## capitalK

Some signs:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/177373915/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/49/177373915_8939a5b760.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Mike's Lunch Lensbaby" /></a>

Just what kind of bar is it?

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/177918418/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/65/177918418_438567420d.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="Uh... Just What Kind of Bar Is It?" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/176443055/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/58/176443055_dbbd7847e1.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="This Parking Area Reserved For Tenants Only" /></a>


----------



## moonsocket

A test


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, Sinc, especially with the one flower in the center. Great composition.


----------



## SINC




----------



## The Doug

*Munch, Munch, Munch, Munch, Munch, Munch, Munch, Munch...*

This stout little cutie waddled through the front yard this morning, eating dandelion leaves & whatnot. Not the best quality image as I took the picture through the front window glass; I didn't want to go outside and scare him off while trying to get a good high-quality photo (and with better composition). I like having groundhogs around.


----------



## Cameo

Personally, I don't mind groundhogs, I love squirrels and chipmunks- they are so industrious - I know they can be destructive in homes and such but they are really only trying to survive.


----------



## Cameo

Depth of field not correct and a little soft - but I thought the expression was hilarious. Baby swan


----------



## miguelsanchez

Here is the reason that I haven't been posting much lately...


----------



## The Doug

*Toothbrush Bristles*


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/179564314/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/67/179564314_7bbb4b3e30_o.jpg" width="427" height="640" alt="IMG_9189.jpg" /></a>

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000487.html


----------



## The Doug

*Sunspot...*

Just for fun I took some shots of the sun as it was partially hidden by rain clouds this morning; it looked kind of cool. When I later viewed the pictures, I was very interested to see a *sunspot* clearly visible on the sun's disc. The same spot was visible in all four shots I took over a period of about a minute, so it's clear that this is a sunspot and not some camera or atmospheric object / anomaly or whatever. 

The first shot is a crop of a larger image taken at 12x optical zoom, and with the crop it has lost some resolution. The colours / contrast are about normal.

The second image isn't a crop -- it was taken at full 12x optical zoom + 4x digital zoom, for a total of 48x. As with the cropped image, the digitally augmented zoom resulted in lowered image quality and some noise. The contrast has been greatly boosted in the second image to make the spot stand out.

Even with the loss of resolution these images are keepers; it's not every day that you get an image of a sunspot from your patio door. Serendipity.


----------



## SINC

Great shot Doug. Very observant of you to pick up on that sun spot.

Caught some Goldfinches in the garden this morning:


----------



## The Doug

Thanks Sinc. You caught some American Goldfinches this morning... and I caught a Yellowjacket!


----------



## PosterBoy

Jebus Doug, that's an awesome creepy shot.


----------



## PosterBoy

I've posted a year in review on my photoblog. Feel free to check it out.

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000488.html


----------



## ehMax

Until then, I shall remain... the falconer. "Eeeerrrrrr"


----------



## PosterBoy

Ha ha, nice!


----------



## capitalK

I just bought a Polaroid miniportrait 203 for $10 at Value Village with 30 shots of 667 B&W film. It's a camera meant for taking passport photos, but I figured I'd get at least $10 worth of fun out of it. Each 10 pack of film costs $35 on their own and the camera still sells <A HREF="http://www.polaroid.com/shop/shop_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441759886&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302024409&bmUID=1152401847450&bmLocale=en_CA">new on Polaroid's website for $1499</A> so I got a pretty good deal. They don't sell for that much used, though, only about $150-200, but still... for $10.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/183118636/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/183118636_810c978f2d.jpg" width="500" height="408" alt="Polaroid @ Work" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

I'm so close to me purchasing my new camera (Olympus e500), I can't wait! Right now I am camera less...well I have a camera but as you can tell from this photo ( http://www.unleashedlive.com/pixelpost/ ) It's not the greatest for my needs.


----------



## The Doug

My sister sent me some pictures of her new puppy, Hunni. She is eight weeks old; Boston Terrier / Pug cross. This picture makes me want to cry, she's so gosh darn cute.


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/188996932/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/65/188996932_8874084ee7_o.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9395.jpg" /></a>

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000513.html


----------



## [email protected]

A wedding I went to this past weekend.


----------



## The Doug

Ladybug, Ladybug...


----------



## capitalK

Algoma Steel in Sault Ste Marie


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/190532029/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/69/190532029_e94045d68c.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Lookout At International Train Bridge" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/190532027/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/190532027_0ea9ff2318.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Crane Detail" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/190532025/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/190532025_a94acd6a0d.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Blast Furnace Detail" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/190532024/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/190532024_17f7f61444.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Blast Furnace" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/190532023/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/62/190532023_bdb7a176d9.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Blast Furnace" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

I just picked up a new camera  I got a Canon D60, it should be here by the end of the month. I can't wait.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/187622520/


----------



## SINC

Through the motor home windshield shots of our current trip from Edmonton to southeastern Saskatchewan, this one at Glenavon with one of the few elevators left standing.










And the contrasts of fields of Canola and then Flax.


----------



## The Doug

*Two Ducks*


----------



## The Doug

*Daylily*


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/190810838/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/64/190810838_2361e342ce.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Vines" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/190812221/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/190812221_7af135b893.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="..." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/190813274/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/60/190813274_12e13f1119.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Whiskey Bar" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/188463777/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/45/188463777_2c81ea29bd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Robbed" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/188462532/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/55/188462532_6941205ee5.jpg" width="500" height="479" alt="Eww" /></a>


----------



## Cameo

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1751&stc=1&d=1153185640


----------



## SINC

Great shot Cameo. My kind of subject.


----------



## SINC

From my "Through The Windshield" collection:

The old Borden bridge crossing the North Saskatchewan river valley about 40 miles west of Saskatoon on The Yellowhead Highway can be seen to the left of the new divided highway bridges.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, the hill country of SK. Dramatic. My only time in SK was in July, 1996. We drove from Calgary to Regina. I drove everyone crazy asking them to stop the car so I could take pictures of the horizon, the canola, etc. Still, it is such a beautiful landscape at a beautiful time of year.


----------



## SINC

From my "Through The Windshield" collection, running the open road just outside North Battleford, Saskatchewan where you can see for miles and the dashboard reports all is well:


----------



## Zipper

*Just had to contribute*

Im currently using a Fujifilm Finepix S20Pro. 
(6mp. large camera but not SLR. Nice camera)
I would like some comments on the Canon 10D as that is what I would like to get. I know its an older camera but bullet proof.

Some random shots of mine. Feel free to comment.



















This last one was taken when I was at work one day. At that time I was a painter painting inside a gravel pit. Great time for some pictures, nobody but me and my car so... (Taken with a HP318 point and shoot 2mp)


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/193053263/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/66/193053263_ab10b42f5d.jpg" width="500" height="289" alt="Windows and Doors" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/193007731/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/62/193007731_77801d4be0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Support Beam" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/193095952/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/193095952_2654ae6ebb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Vette" /></a>


----------



## SINC

The colour in our garden and on our patio at this time of year always overwhelms me:


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/196213920/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/64/196213920_d45ef08076_o.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9515.jpg" /></a>

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000527.html


----------



## Cameo

These are with the Canon 20D. Should be comparable to 10D I would think.
Maybe I should make them bigger? These are as shot - just sized down and
cropped.


----------



## SINC

I spend my early morning hour (this shot at 6:30 a.m.) here in the rear walled courtyard with the MBP, the newspaper and a coffee.


----------



## Ena

I visit this thread often and enjoy seeing everyone's contributions and the tips. Have learned a lot.


----------



## capitalK

My daughter turns 1 on Tuesday, we did cake with the fam today.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/196871094/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/61/196871094_36b3b57842_o.jpg" width="750" height="498" alt="RaijaEmmiBirthday.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/196871085/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/60/196871085_20d2db7e3a_o.jpg" width="750" height="498" alt="LetThemEatCake.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/196871065/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/67/196871065_79e5bb72af.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="BabyCake.jpg" /></a>


----------



## SINC




----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> I spend my early morning hour (this shot at 6:30 a.m.) here in the rear walled courtyard with the MBP, the newspaper and a coffee.


SINC, pardon my candor, but that is a horrible image.

The place looks empty. Desolate, even.

You need to throw a party...


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> SINC, pardon my candor, but that is a horrible image.
> 
> The place looks empty. Desolate, even.
> 
> You need to throw a party...


And a party it shall be my boy. When can you make it up?

Was messin' a bit in the back yard tonight and came up with this:


----------



## SINC

And then this:


----------



## macpablo

*photo link*

http://web.mac.com/t_bordeleau/iWeb/backwoods/Welcome.html

I'm also in the gallery just search macpablo

right now my camera is just a olympus stylus 800
it doesn't mater what kind of camera you have it's how you see the world.


----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive

New camera     
High-res version of the pictures available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/201610019/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/78/201610019_0d1b5387d1_o.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9921.jpg" /></a>

In a coffee shop called Sputnik in Stratford, Ontario. jfpoole took <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfpoole/183767400/">this shot of himself, his lady and I</a> there.

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000542.html
http://stretched.ca/archive/set/20060706_stratford_ontario/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/sets/72157594206453910/


----------



## SoyMac

Hi Friends
Thanks for posting these great shots. Many are quite inspiring. :clap:
Please keep them coming!


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/


----------



## kps

Baby Llama


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/203075954/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/74/203075954_00427952b2_o.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_0015.jpg" /></a>

http://stretched.ca/archive/2006/000544.html


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/


----------



## PosterBoy

Those are some nice images altrodesigns.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Thanks.

I like this shot of yours http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/204163980/

I guess I should watermark my shots. I've never done it before, time to look into it.


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## UnleashedLive

SkyHook said:


> altrodesigns, that is all so freakishly familiar.
> 
> I haven't been to Ottawa over twenty years, but: The corner of the Chateau Laurier, a student residence at Carleton, and that chain even looks familiar, like I puked there coming home one night. Is it under the stairs where the canal crosses? But nobody would carry a chair that far so it must be on campus. The entrance to Architecture, or crossing to the Student Centre? Where is that chain hanging?


You are right, it's right near the entrance to the Architecture building, just before you go into the university center.


----------



## UnleashedLive

must...clean...sensor....


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## SoyMac

altrodesigns said:


> must...clean...sensor....


:lmao: 
I have taken about 50 shots of that steeple on Wellington, always in the late afternoon sun, and none of my shots come close to looking as good as that one.
Nice! :clap:


----------



## UnleashedLive

SoyMac said:


> :lmao:
> I have taken about 50 shots of that steeple on Wellington, always in the late afternoon sun, and none of my shots come close to looking as good as that one.
> Nice! :clap:


Thanks


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/



















Somewhat sad to say that I've switched over to PC for my photo editing. I've never liked iPhoto and Aperture won't run on my ibook. I'm using Picasa2 and I love it, I really hope they make a Mac version. Still using Photoshop for editing though.


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## andrewenterprise

Here are my favourites, I'm new to the whole photography thing:


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/



















The Ex is coming!


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/
http://www.unleashedlive.com/pixelpost/


----------



## overkill

AE, some wonderful pictures. Very soothing to the eyes.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 1834


My kitten


----------



## SINC




----------



## acc30

altrodesigns...

very nice close-up shots, what camera do you use?


here's a contest for taking macro images...not sure if anyone would really be interested, but I've always liked this company and well, it's always fun to share your talents and win something....

http://www.coudal.com/realtight/


----------



## SINC




----------



## PosterBoy

Nice blue tones SINC.


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/










This one's weird, I did not edit it at all.


----------



## UnleashedLive

burp...

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/217407299/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/67/217407299_9d1332c1ec.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Warsteiner" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/217878180/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/92/217878180_d89904b846.jpg" width="500" height="340" alt="Sugar!" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/217860394/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/72/217860394_0f98b55436.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Zipper" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/218137460/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/61/218137460_7f666c89c9.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="The Dark Horse" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/218142158/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/97/218142158_1b20f57d22.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="They remain empty" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/218151805/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/80/218151805_2b3e0b9fcc.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Evil Monkey" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/218158561/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/81/218158561_f871804bf7.jpg" width="500" height="339" alt="Framework" /></a>


----------



## The Doug

Took my brand new Nikon D50 out for its maiden voyage this afternoon - this camera is just terrific, and I am *very pleased* with it.  

These images are of my favourite public sculpture in Montreal, called _The Illuminated Crowd_.


----------



## SINC

Very nice Doug. The camera does a great job.


----------



## UnleashedLive

I picked up this little guy while in TO.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219290694/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/64/219290694_22d4f8cdc0.jpg" width="500" height="277" alt="Cardboy 9" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219290782/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/77/219290782_93091a83be.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Cardboy 6" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219290763/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/57/219290763_9de74625d8.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Cardboy 3" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219290728/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/69/219290728_eba7611867.jpg" width="500" height="345" alt="Cardboy 8" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219617683/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/219617683_03842a031f.jpg" width="500" height="221" alt="Fly" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/219622398/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/93/219622398_e64ad72f4f.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Covered Pole" /></a>


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/216417741/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/63/216417741_887fe9ac5c_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_2412 - Version 2.jpg" /></a>

Sorry it's oversized, but this one really need to be big.


----------



## Chealion

PB - Wow, that picture really does pop and look even nicer at the larger size!


My only complaint is that this picture turned out noisy when viewed at 1024x768 or higher.


----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive

Great shot Sinc!


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/220147506/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/84/220147506_192dfcd6ff.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Reflection" /></a>


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Great macro shot of the lilly, Sinc. I also liked the swing set, in that these are the sorts of images I also take when out taking pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

I did not want to start a new thread for this bit of news, since many non-photographers would not know who Joe Rosenthal was or the picture he took. He died today at the age of 94.


http://www.iwojima.com/raising/lflage.gif


----------



## SINC

Rosenthal's picture of the flag raising is perhaps the most famous in the world. It has been reproduced many times in many places.


----------



## UnleashedLive

I've been told I have issues because I take a nice sunny picture and turn it into a dark sky.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/221487166/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/93/221487166_0fd7d6fdd7.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Farm" /></a>

hdr attempt with no tripod...never again.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/221491100/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/67/221491100_c04548f476.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="Barn HDR" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/221559091/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/64/221559091_e8c211850c.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Wire" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/221559105/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/84/221559105_10077cf1aa.jpg" width="500" height="226" alt="Visitor" /></a>

sorry to intrude...
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/221561915/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/85/221561915_7c619c30d5.jpg" width="500" height="311" alt="Excuse me..." /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/222168059/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/74/222168059_6e20ae724b.jpg" width="500" height="269" alt="Flower" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/222168566/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/63/222168566_f7f3cfc6f0.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Cloth" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/222169230/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/76/222169230_02ed9fa316.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Dark" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/222169689/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/64/222169689_40d20787f5.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Swirl" /></a>


----------



## PosterBoy

I got to take some band photos this past weekend.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/222505581/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/87/222505581_7ef8a2f633_o.jpg" width="680" height="1024" alt="Geoff" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/222504898/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/86/222504898_0c626a89ec_o.jpg" width="680" height="1024" alt="Emily" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/222504753/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/87/222504753_5480724bd5_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Dorian and Ed" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/221507953/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/80/221507953_94b8843f8b_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Cheek" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/222506325/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/62/222506325_1ef93e3ad3_o.jpg" width="1023" height="683" alt="Emily, Dorian and Ed" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/222505877/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/68/222505877_1a960707b9_o.jpg" width="1023" height="683" alt="Dan and Emily" /></a>

See more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/sets/72157594246326787/


----------



## juanrojo

You could get a basic account from Photobucket.com, where you can upload not only pictures but videos as well.


----------



## SINC




----------



## The Doug




----------



## PosterBoy

Nice Doug.


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/224756204/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/66/224756204_703d7cb696_o.jpg" width="1037" height="689" alt="IMG_1931.jpg" /></a>

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/sets/72157594251401088/


----------



## The Doug

Stella d'Oro Daylily


----------



## Deep Blue

These photos are so GOOD!


----------



## funkdoobi

http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/001.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/004.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_8920-orig.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_8972-orig.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_9108-orig.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_9216-orig.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_9243-orig.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/CRW_9330-orig.jpg


----------



## The Doug

Not an "art shot", just a quickie photo of one of my orchids that's blooming at the moment...


----------



## The Doug

My very first attempt at RAW image processing. Shot in colour (1-second exposure @ f5.6 in a pretty dim room), processed using Nikon Capture NX. I think I'm *hooked*.  

Note to myself: Remove lint from subject matter next time.










*Edit:* Uploaded different version of the shot; this one has better composition than the first one (which was converted to B&W as an experiment).


----------



## mejag

A quick snapshot that turned out rather well.

A random photo, photoshoped. This has been the "farewell week" to the old crew as they head off to school again (many for the last time); the image summarizes the week well.


----------



## PosterBoy

I really like that last one funkdoobi!


----------



## Deep Blue

*Art thread*

These photos are just so great that, for all interested, I am going to start a thread for people to post their original art.

First though, how do I upload a photo into my postings?


----------



## Deep Blue

Oh I see...I've got it now. Never noticed those little menus down below before.

Check out the new thread and pls. add to it.


----------



## PosterBoy

Doug, that image of books is <em>fantastic</em>.


----------



## funkdoobi

PosterBoy said:


> I really like that last one funkdoobi!



thanks man


----------



## The Doug

PosterBoy said:


> Doug, that image of books is <em>fantastic</em>.


Thanks PB. I _love_ my Nikon D50.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Nice orchid image - there was something eerily "human" about them -

(will remove post if you find it objectionable).


----------



## The Doug

That's okay, ha ha...


----------



## scootsandludes

I just took a trip to New England on the weekend to go to one of my best friend's wedding, I won't bore you with the wedding pictures, but here's some scenery in New Hampshire and Maine.

Driving through the mountainous curves of the Great White Mountains, they had several scenery stops like this:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227422302/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/79/227422302_59be8ec3c9.jpg" width="500" height="330" alt="White Mountain" /></a>

and this:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227425193/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/66/227425193_254dba5ec0.jpg" width="500" height="330" alt="Gorge" /></a>

We stayed at a B&B in Maine, which was really nice, great beds, and breakfast was fantastic. outside they had their own little garden with lettuce and tomatoes and other vegetables growing as well a lot of flowers, so strolling along, I caught some butterflies, some of them were not shy at all, they let me go up real close to try some macros shots:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227422116/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/61/227422116_e869061f83.jpg" width="500" height="330" alt="Monarch Butterfly" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227426087/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/227426087_007c3e3550.jpg" width="500" height="330" alt="Monarch Butterfly" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227426287/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/227426287_79a98123e8.jpg" width="500" height="330" alt="Butterfly" /></a>

vince


----------



## UnleashedLive

Updating as I tour California

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227737543/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/95/227737543_eecab7e768.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="SF Flight 3" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227738899/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/84/227738899_8479d8a040.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="SF Flight 2" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227740114/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/83/227740114_f69f0ef7cd.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="SF Flight 1" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227807263/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/59/227807263_b3205216b3.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Fishermans Wharf" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227843916/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/72/227843916_5d641326ed.jpg" width="316" height="500" alt="Door" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227844090/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/80/227844090_1d1d0ea17f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Roof Top" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227844371/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/227844371_cff9cb44bd.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Run Down" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227844754/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/77/227844754_c9db99be3f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Run Down 2" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227845169/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/227845169_682d5840b7.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Square Circle" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227847408/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/90/227847408_e135a887e8.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Speed Demon" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227849612/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/78/227849612_16687a5e0a.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="The City" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227850457/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/73/227850457_62a4017f01.jpg" width="500" height="346" alt="Alcatraz" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227850959/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/95/227850959_66ad38c6ee.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Hall" /></a>


----------



## SINC

Boy, that's way too big a file to post.


----------



## marrmoo

Temagami in August


----------



## The Doug




----------



## PosterBoy

I've been playing with my Polaroid.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/229887553/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/77/229887553_8a7c938c25_b.jpg" width="858" height="1024" alt="Rebecca" /></a>

See more from this day: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/sets/72157594261239962/

Or just more taken with the Polaroid: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/tags/polaroid/


----------



## spicyapple

I'm into HDR photography and as stated in the original post, have some of my stuff on Macrumours.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=226166


----------



## The Doug

PosterBoy said:


> I've been playing with my Polaroid...


Cool. Years ago the SX70 was my favourite camera; such a unique and classic design. It still find it fascinating. I've got a Spectra laying around somewhere... maybe I should drag it out and play. If I can find some film for it, that is.


----------



## The Doug

Visited the La Casa Del Habano on Sherbrooke St. in Montreal this afternoon with a buddy of mine, who is a friend of the manager. What a *great* place this is, very well done. Had a terrific Cuban espresso... but I might go back later in September for um, _something else_.  Took these photos while I was there.



















Afterwards we stopped by Place Des Arts, where I took these shots.


----------



## PosterBoy

Nice Doug. I like the grey goose one, and the glasses.


----------



## mrjimmy

Scootsandludes,

I really like your top shot, the landscape. It has a certain brooding mystery that's very difficult to capture with a camera. The information the shot contains is unclear, which makes it very appealing. Only one thing - I can't get around the rock outcropping on the left side!

Oh well, I guess it's just my problem!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincewong/227422302/


----------



## scootsandludes

Yeah it took a few tries to get it right, I would have taken more but I only had 2.5 gigs for the entire weekend with a wedding and no way of backing up, so I was being cautious with my trigger finger, I was hopping to make a stitch pano, but it didn't work out that way. I had a lot pics with lots or brooding clouds, but no landscape, others were no sky and perfect landscape. This was the only shot I had that worked out for both. I agree the boulder sort of ruins it since it is the bright part of the shot.


----------



## Cameo

View attachment 1969


----------



## SINC

Faces in the crowd:


----------



## GWR

Here's a link to some photos I took when I was on vacation in BC this summer:

BC Scenes


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/241778632/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/82/241778632_6bf61f5337.jpg" width="488" height="500" alt="Ducks at Reifel Sanctuary" /></a>

This photo was taken with my Yashica Mat 124G TLR camera. I also just noticed it made it onto Flickr's explore page. Woo!


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/235164058/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/87/235164058_dc0f526c9e.jpg" width="500" height="325" alt="Humpback" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/227850169/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/73/227850169_40420c4df5.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Bay Bridge" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/230565629/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/68/230565629_c40612c62e.jpg" width="500" height="358" alt="Blue Glass" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/235174316/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/91/235174316_ee6bffde94.jpg" width="500" height="313" alt="Me" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/235168435/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/86/235168435_9697505364.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Reach" /></a>


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246258301/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/95/246258301_4c37209cc4.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_3798.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246257188/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/87/246257188_b99d9d9762.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Dodge" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246256912/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/85/246256912_7f04700079.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_3751.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246263593/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/246263593_83083ab2b8.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_3839.jpg" /></a>

Taken at the Salt Spring Fall Fair. More here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/sets/72157594289026408/


----------



## UnleashedLive

PosterBoy said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246258301/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/95/246258301_4c37209cc4.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_3798.jpg" /></a>


This should be in print somewhere. Great job!

Also great reflection on the other two.


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/247085113/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/91/247085113_5030d77bf4.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Heads up." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/247073069/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/247073069_cbdd990e2b.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Engfrosh" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/247073056/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/93/247073056_f8526aef78.jpg" width="500" height="414" alt="Secure" /></a>


----------



## The Doug




----------



## capitalK

"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/97/249599190_e3228d4789.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Victor Mann Florist" />

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/89/249008704_8bcad55b2f.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Practice @ Runway Park" />

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/88/230683867_d6e0d97013.jpg" width="422" height="500" alt="Moose" />

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/74/226776006_a210885492.jpg" width="417" height="500" alt="Emmi Lawnmower" />


----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/250306020/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/112/250306020_2db8ae796e.jpg" width="334" height="500" alt="EmmiSwinging" /></a>


----------



## Chealion

<div align="center"><a href="http://flickr.com/photos/chealion/252023201/"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/95/252023201_5432ada668.jpg?v=0" alt="" /></a></div>
<div align="center"><a href="http://flickr.com/photos/chealion/252022385/"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/89/252022385_bb4d278d7f.jpg?v=0" alt="" /></a></div>


----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/251533252/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/81/251533252_89e10141b2.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Good Seats" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/251533289/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/80/251533289_905ede20f9.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Blank Board" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/251533347/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/83/251533347_18773deb9f.jpg" width="500" height="273" alt="90deg bend" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/251533435/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/82/251533435_490deb9d4c.jpg" width="366" height="500" alt="Night Lights" /></a>


----------



## SINC

Lovely rainbow this morning:


----------



## Jacklar

Altro at CarletonU? Engfrosh?


----------



## The Doug




----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/254150605/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/87/254150605_47441d10b5.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="White Birch Motel" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/255128120/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/85/255128120_e0a004c8f9.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="Skylark" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/255104496/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/79/255104496_da2281a4f5.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="MJ DACEY" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/257348645/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/113/257348645_d5baeca4a3.jpg" width="500" height="251" alt="Crisp CLouds" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/257348524/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/100/257348524_c66b32119f.jpg" width="500" height="384" alt="The view" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/257348404/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/85/257348404_a354565a00.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Shroom" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/257348351/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/121/257348351_df5821c775.jpg" width="500" height="242" alt="Speed" /></a>


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug

Couldn't resist posting this shot, taken by a friend of mine about ten years ago. His ship repair company in Québec City had done some piping fixes on a mobile oil rig while it was docked at the Davie Shipyard. After the repairs, he had an heavy lift ship take the oil rig out of dock, and back to Brazil.


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/250877921/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/250877921_35304fc88d.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="Duck in Sludge" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/250877030/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/79/250877030_700ac521b5.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_3896.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/246263593/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/246263593_83083ab2b8.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_3839.jpg" /></a>


----------



## macpablo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/macpablo_campbell_river/

more to come, have to get them developed first.


----------



## robert

Hello all.
Forgive me for not reading all 1246 posts before posting this question.
What is a good 35mm SLR camera to get. 
I am slowly getting back into shooting and want to get a nice 35mm outfit. 
Currently I use a Pentax K1000 with an additional 70-200 Takumar-A lens.
Any and al help would be greatly appreciated.
Robert.
PS: mostly shoot nature/landscapes.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hi Robert,

$$$ - Leica
$$ - Nikon

Carl Zeiss lenses have no competition.

For a Japanese manufactured camera, Nikkor lenses are of extremely good quality and consistancy.

It's nice to see someone still interested in analogue photography!


----------



## PosterBoy

How much do you want to spend Robert?


----------



## robert

Well, you can't have my first born. Other than that, it depends on what is offered/out there.
I do have a basic 35mm outfit, but am curious/looking to get something newer/better.
Hope that helps,
Robert


----------



## scootsandludes

robert said:


> Hello all.
> Forgive me for not reading all 1246 posts before posting this question.
> What is a good 35mm SLR camera to get.
> I am slowly getting back into shooting and want to get a nice 35mm outfit.
> Currently I use a Pentax K1000 with an additional 70-200 Takumar-A lens.
> Any and al help would be greatly appreciated.
> Robert.
> PS: mostly shoot nature/landscapes.


Your Pentax is fine for photography. But since you mentioned you want something newer and better. You're probably thinking of getting something with auto functions. You have two options, new or used. The other two options will be Nikon or Canon. All other brands don't matter. 

If you buy used you have almost unlimited options of spending $100 to $1000 for a good body. You can get a common body for a little more than $100 or you can find a used professional Nikon F5 or Canon (sorry don't know the Canon line for 35 mm cameras) for $1000 and everything in between. If you want new you can buy a new Canon Rebel with a kit lens for $300 or a top of the line pro camera for $1000+.

With all due respect to the other brands the reason why I mentioned they don't matter is because their all struggling to stay alive. Digital Cameras are dominated by these two and they're not budging. Just about anything that's released for these 2 giants will be backwards compatible with film equipment. Not so with the others. Konica/Minolta is out of the camera business, so no need to even look at them since you'll never get support for their old cameras. Just because Sony bought their system doens't mean they'll support your film camera. Pentax and Olympus made great film cameras, but got ignored in digital. So they're heading in the same direction even though they make a kick ass point and shoot. Leica, you can't afford it. Anybody else who made cameras all I can say is "who"?

If you want to go with new, you're looking at entry level 35mm like the Canon Rebel, or Nikon F65, otherwise it's just not worth it. The used market on the other hand, you have your pick, low demand and high stock equals advantage you.

There's a photographic & digital imaging show next weekend, here's a free pass http://www.henrys.com/webapp/wcs/st...e=toronto/compTicket.html&emailer=October0406
I've gone to them in the past, mostly new digital stuff, but Henry's got a bargain bin for you to check out. Mostly junk, but that's for my needs, I'm sure you can find Pentax equipment in there if you want to save some cash and just find other lenses for your k1000. They also have a huge inventory there of used gear of Nikons and Canon film cameras.

If that doesn't peak your fancy, you could troll through craigslist or other classifieds like that, there's a ton of people selling old film gear with nobody interested, which means you can lowball and they'll probably accept just to get rid of it.

Also if your content with going with film, why not try medium format? Hasselblads are dirt cheap now, and the results blow everything that's smaller than medium format and digital out of the water.

vince


----------



## ColBalt

Oh wow.  Just found this thread.
There are a lot of nice pictures everyone. :clap: Good Job. 
Here are some pictures that I've take. enjoy.
Cheers













































*Click to see large image*


----------



## Macified

Nice shots. I love that door.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## macpablo

B/W solarization, sweeeeet. loved to do that in the darkroom.


----------



## robert

Well so far it looks like Canon EOS Elan II or 7 is the best choice.
I have to look at some recent Nikons for comparison though.
Any recommendations?
Robert


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/262576551/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/120/262576551_6460de643d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/262576581/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/89/262576581_9f003ba77f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="+" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/262576599/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/94/262576599_e35634bb03.jpg" width="500" height="295" alt="Bank St." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/262576628/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/103/262576628_f7675f9561.jpg" width="500" height="385" alt="Waiting" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/262576681/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/108/262576681_884237d940.jpg" width="500" height="362" alt="Spa" /></a>


----------



## The Doug




----------



## FeXL

Always interesting to see the world through your eyes, The Doug.

Thx.


----------



## scootsandludes

robert said:


> Well so far it looks like Canon EOS Elan II or 7 is the best choice.
> I have to look at some recent Nikons for comparison though.
> Any recommendations?
> Robert


For Nikons, the equivalent is probably the F80 or N80 as known in the states. The US market named all their cameras with N, the rest of the world including Canada uses F. One up of the F80 is the F100. The advantage of these are these are compatible with Nikon's current generation of 'G' lens. Earlier models won't be able to use them, unless you only use automatic modes.
Previous generation is F70 or N70, also look at F90. These are cheaper, but only because they are older.
The beginner models are the F50, F60 and F65, the only differences is the lower the number the older it is. Nothing special about these, except they're really cheap.

The nice thing about Nikons is that they're mostly backwards compatible. But not vice versa. The later Nikons can use almost every lens Nikon made since the early 70's. Earlier models can't use the current G lens because the newer lens no longer include a aperture dial on the lens.

Check out keh.com for listings of current market prices.

good luck
vince


----------



## robert

Thanks Vince.
A wealth of information in your post.
Off to do some reading.
Robert


----------



## PosterBoy

I like the Canon Elan 7N/7NE cameras from Canon. Roughly equivelent to the Nikon F80/N80. 

http://canon.ca/english/index-products.asp?lng=en&prodid=607&sgid=8&gid=2&ovr=1

I likes me the EOS system.


----------



## capitalK

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/262784010/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/85/262784010_bb1607dabd.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="The Algoma (facade)" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/262784005/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/83/262784005_cbbff4bc9e.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Bushplane Museum" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/262784007/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/92/262784007_99fe8ddf48.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Pizza" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/261159837/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/108/261159837_ebbd226f31.jpg" width="331" height="500" alt="Private Parking" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## macpablo

-free tip-

cheap soft focus filter

take a skylight filter for your lens of your camera, spray some hairspray from a distance to get small specks of hairspray on the filter, you should still be able to see through the filter. Screw the filter on the lens. Perfect for portraits.

I make sure the side with the hairspray is facing inward toward the lens, so you are still able to clean the front of the lens without smudging the hairspray side.

Add more or less hairspray, depending on the amount of soft focus that you wish.

enjoy.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## robert

Hi all.
Any recommendations on a prosumer digital camera?
I like the canon quality.
Thanks in advance,
Robert


----------



## PosterBoy

Jump on the Canon Digital Rebel XT (not the new XTi) before they sell out. They've dropped down to 799$ CDN or so.


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/265410239/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/265410239_cddf14fab4.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="_MG_4077" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

(Base/dock for charging your cellphone/mp3 player)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352156/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/266352156_15c2ac7cb0.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Base 1" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352143/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/102/266352143_9f85528fb3.jpg" width="395" height="500" alt="Base 2" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352114/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/104/266352114_5940446e1a.jpg" width="362" height="500" alt="Base 3" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352101/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/97/266352101_43a3e0d023.jpg" width="500" height="240" alt="Base 4" /></a>


----------



## SoyMac

I found this guy's site to be quite inspiring/educational:
http://www.christopherweis.com/
Look at his eye for detail, architecture, and pattern in both nature and industry.

( Some of these reminded me of some of altrodesigns' shots )


----------



## modsuperstar

Here are some photos my girlfriend and I took over the weekend at some of the brownfield sites in Brantford. I think they turned out half decent.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modsuperstar/tags/brantford/


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/266589008/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/101/266589008_021e2a4247.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="_MG_4138" /></a>


----------



## Gunner

I have admired all of your pictures for many months now. I recently took some picturess that I think are worthy of posting in this thread. These are from this past Thanksgiving weekend and were taken in Northern Muskoka. Hope you like them,

Gunner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Excellent pics, Gunner. Very tranquil, especially the first two.


----------



## PosterBoy

Very nice Gunner.


----------



## Dr.G.

PB, great use of depth of field to highlight the flower and blur the background.


----------



## Gunner

Thanks Guys!


----------



## SINC

:clap: Well done gunner.


----------



## macpablo

Gunner said:


> These are from this past Thanksgiving weekend and were taken in Northern Muskoka. Hope you like them,
> 
> Gunner.


man I love all the colours in the fall, great pics


----------



## macpablo

Pictures from around home


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## AndyB

A few of my favourites


----------



## Chealion

AndyB - Nice shots. I really like the bird bathing one.

I've taken a few new ones:
<div align="center">

Downtown Calgary


Frosted Leaf across the road from a Community Centre


Leaves</div>


----------



## AndyB

I like your frosted leaves Chealion. Shame it tells the story of another dead summer


----------



## MacDaddy

A few of my recent shots:


----------



## da_jonesy

Here was a fun one from our day at the zoo. The challenge with the Tiger pic was focusing through the grate of the cage they were in. I had to turn the AF off and do it manually.

<img width="400" src="http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=2103&d=1161114748">


----------



## da_jonesy

This was one of those once in a million shots. My daughter had her hand on the glass and the Gibbon came over and put his hand on the glass. It gave me goose-bumps.

<img width="400" src="http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=2102&d=1161109651">


----------



## Macified




----------



## mrjimmy

It's been awhile since I've posted here.

Three photos shot using 35mm infrared film. Merged in PS as one. No other digital manipulation.


----------



## mrjimmy

A technical question. How do you post images so they appear directly in the window rather than in a link?


----------



## Macified

you have to have your image loaded on a server.

type the following without the spaces (spaces inserted so you can read it)

[ img ] url [/img]

url would be something like www. website. com / house. jpg

remember, there are no spaces in the whole string


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks for the quick reply.

There are many images in this thread (that are residing on servers) that require linking. Also, there are two images on the previous page that are uploaded to the ehMac server that appear without linking.


----------



## Macified

It could also be dependant on the method of "attaching" the image. I never use the "manage attachments" button in a reply, relying on the above code just written inline. I believe "Attaching" creates the thumbnail you are refering to.

Strictly for test purposes I am "Attaching" this image using the button...

as you can see, the thumbnail is created when the file is attached this way. The thumbnail is also less sharp and the colours are off (not a great shot to begin with) but this is the only way to include an image if you don't have your own server/host.


----------



## SINC

And I run them direct off my .Mac server:


----------



## mrjimmy

What I'm trying to do is display them directly in my post without having to link them.

See da_jonesy's pics at the bottom of the previous page:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=20727&page=129


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> What I'm trying to do is display them directly in my post without having to lonk them.
> 
> See da_jonesy's pics at the bottom of the previous page:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=20727&page=129


You mean like this?


----------



## mrjimmy

An image doesn't show up in your post, only the link.


----------



## SINC

Odd, it shows up on my screen and always has on ehMac.

Maybe restart Safari or clear your cache?

Anyone else not see the image?


----------



## mrjimmy

It definitely opens in a new window (and nice shot BTW).


----------



## SINC

I am still curious to know why mrjimmy sees a link and not the photo. Anyone else just see a link?


----------



## mrjimmy

I am too.

If it helps any, Posterboy's, CapitalK's and Altrodesign's photos all show up for me. Everyone else is in link form (except dajonesy's last post from the zoo).

There must be something I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Rob

It sounds like you have your browser set to prevent images from external servers. This means that if you are on an ehMac page you will not see images that are not from the ehMac server. If you open up a new page then you can see the images.


----------



## mrjimmy

> It sounds like you have your browser set to prevent images from external servers. This means that if you are on an ehMac page you will not see images that are not from the ehMac server. If you open up a new page then you can see the images.


Not sure about that. I'm using Safari as my browser. How might I check this?


----------



## The Doug

May not be within the browser settings - get thee to your User CP on ehMac, and check out your "Thread Display Options".


----------



## mrjimmy

Well well well, oh happy day!

Thanks The Doug!


----------



## mrjimmy

Some fairly recent B&W's


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the help Rob and Doug. For a while there, I thought it was me.


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/276381161/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/92/276381161_8090c8748f.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Last Breath" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/276640160/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/109/276640160_ad194bc323.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Emily" /></a>


----------



## SINC

I thought I could see the sun reflecting off the dew drop on this leaf, but I didn't know if I could capture it. Luckily, I was able to shoot it before it was gone.


----------



## thejst




----------



## da_jonesy

FYI... a couple of people asked how I was getting images to display "inline" as opposed to just the link.

I've been using the following code...

< i m g w i d t h = " 4 0 0 " s r c = " f o o . j p g " >

just remove the extra spaces and point the value of the src attribute to wherever your image is... and it should work.


----------



## Chealion

FWIW I find the following works great:


Code:


<div align="center"><img src="URLTOIMAGE.jpg" alt="" /></div>


----------



## thejst




----------



## Macified




----------



## capitalK

MrJimmy, that backlit Motel sign is awesome. I really like it.


----------



## AndyB

It was a rainy day


----------



## Cameo

Nice shot AndyB - I really like that. I need to find the time to get
creative and start shooting.


----------



## mrjimmy

> MrJimmy, that backlit Motel sign is awesome. I really like it.


Thanks capitalK! I like your stuff as well.

Here are a few more:


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/279299739/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/105/279299739_ad89afa770.jpg" width="327" height="500" alt="My nut!" /></a>


----------



## AndyB

A few more silly shots
Elements 

















Reflections


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/280771922/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/94/280771922_c9a0d0b91f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Parliament Hill" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/280766005/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/103/280766005_4b90b278f2.jpg" width="357" height="500" alt="Barber Poll" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/280766020/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/57/280766020_37353d62f7.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Charles" /></a>


----------



## gnatsum

that guy in the picture with the glasses... I met him at a party just down the street from where I live!

lol... don't ask my his name though.. see him on campus all the time... he's tall so yah...not easy to miss... when you're only 5'7"

what lens on the parliament? i have a few parliament shots too....

come to our photography club!!!! we meet mike's place... alternating days every week... this week it's wednesday at 6! I'm the V.P.!!


----------



## UnleashedLive

gnatsum said:


> that guy in the picture with the glasses... I met him at a party just down the street from where I live!
> 
> lol... don't ask my his name though.. see him on campus all the time... he's tall so yah...not easy to miss... when you're only 5'7"
> 
> what lens on the parliament? i have a few parliament shots too....
> 
> come to our photography club!!!! we meet mike's place... alternating days every week... this week it's wednesday at 6! I'm the V.P.!!



party? You might have seen me too. The ID party? His names Karl, he's in ID aswell.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/249425629/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/89/249425629_26bc263ae6.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Karl" /></a>


The parliament shot is my 28-80 @ 28mm, with a .42x fisheye adapter on.

Photography club eh? hmm maybe you know my girlfriend Emily from last year? I beleive she was in it.


----------



## UnleashedLive

I went out shooting today, camera wrapped up in a ziplock bag, meant I was basically shooting blind the entire time.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559690/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/119/281559690_c5188085f0.jpg" width="483" height="500" alt="Drops" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559726/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/92/281559726_2116a2a611.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Broken Dreams" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559755/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/112/281559755_4155570a48.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Power!" /></a>


----------



## macpablo

grizzly bears


----------



## macpablo

more grizzly bears


----------



## FeXL

macpablo, did you use a mirror lens for the very first image?


----------



## macpablo

yup, 500mm manual focus shooting on a minolta XG1.


----------



## FeXL

Thought so...you can always tell an image taken through a mirror lens by the doughnut shaped hilites.

I've got a 600mm Sigma that's always a dead giveaway, too.


----------



## macpablo

they wouldn't let me use my 24mm so I used that one instead


----------



## FeXL

Can't imagine why. Would've given a great view of their teeth...


----------



## cagljevic

i love the shots people are posting. keep up the good work. here is one i took from my balcony a few days ago. i thought it was worth a post...


----------



## SilverMaple

I took this picture last Friday morning. The sky was amazing!

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/MapleLeaf333/117_1781.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/284762708/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/102/284762708_226319581d.jpg" width="500" height="295" alt="Bank St." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/284762775/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/121/284762775_35e2edd784.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Fallen Soldier" /></a>


----------



## cagljevic

very nice leaf shot. that would make a great desktop background. what a great thread this has turned into.


----------



## SoyMac

cagljevic, I love that city shot! :clap:
It looks classic, like it would be in a history book.


----------



## cagljevic

thank you for the compliment. i really liked how the picture turned out. truthfully, i'm actually really surprised it turned out so sharp from such a distance. i like how true the colours are. i still dont have a tripod (i'm new to photography) but i expect when my tripod does arrive i'll take a lot more photos and will likely post them up somewhere.


----------



## robert

Hi all.
Just came across this and thought it might be worthwhile for some:

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...59F60E54E601F&sku_id=0665000FS10057092&catid=


----------



## Macified

I took this while sitting at a traffic light. Not the best shot since I had no time to set up but I thought it was an interesting sight...


----------



## gnatsum

altrodesigns said:


> I went out shooting today, camera wrapped up in a ziplock bag, meant I was basically shooting blind the entire time.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559690/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/119/281559690_c5188085f0.jpg" width="483" height="500" alt="Drops" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559726/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/92/281559726_2116a2a611.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Broken Dreams" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/281559755/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/112/281559755_4155570a48.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Power!" /></a>


how did you get such good colour saturation? did you photoshop it?

oh and i didn't meet him at an ID party... i'm not ID... i met him at my superviser's housewarming party...


----------



## UnleashedLive

Cool. 

For saturation,yep it's photoshop. I find it very difficult to be able to get those kinds of colours straight from the camera, maybe I'm doing something wrong or need a filter of some sort.


----------



## macpablo

altrodesigns said:


> ...or need a filter of some sort.


try using a polarizing filter with a low ISO setting like 64 or 100, or you could try and find a graduated filter such as a http://www.geocities.com/cokinfiltersystem/howitworks.htm works great for me. less work in the end.


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/290259806/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/114/290259806_8e18d63f75.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="_MG_4571" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/290197262/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/112/290197262_7a624ac4ba.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Tswassen Ferry Terminal (2) Edited" /></a>


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/294007517/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/101/294007517_f9dcd95c30.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Pain Relief 2" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/294007513/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/101/294007513_9126d06eb4.jpg" width="500" height="195" alt="Pain Relief 1" /></a>


----------



## Macified

A couple of iPhoto enhanced shots of an old GMC pick-up.


----------



## SINC

Every Sunday morning, I indulge myself by shaving with the straight razor left to me by my Grandfather.

I have often admired the sheer beauty of the blade itself and attempted to capture it in a photo, a difficult assignment due to its curvature and perhaps not the best, but it gives you an idea of the craftmanship of the razor.


----------



## capitalK

My daughter is growing up so fast. Time is flying by.

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/106/303830393_8c73849957.jpg" width="499" height="500" alt="Emmi" />


----------



## Macified

Capital K, that is an awesome photo. You are very fortunate to be able to truly capture these "memories".

Sinc, If you get a chance to try shooting the razor again. Try it with a second light from the bottom left, no flash and place the razor on a deep black background to eliminate any shadows. Great stuff.









*First Frost*


----------



## PosterBoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/303888936/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/109/303888936_83986e58ac_b.jpg" width="1024" height="511" alt="Katy Graduates" /></a>

My sister just graduated from UBC. Woo! So proud, I am.


----------



## Macified

Congrats to your sister PB. Is this the end of school or the start of another leg?

Today was a foggy one on the backroads north of the city...


----------



## PosterBoy

Macified said:


> Congrats to your sister PB. Is this the end of school or the start of another leg?


It's the end of her undergraduate degree.


----------



## UnleashedLive

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/297779748/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/105/297779748_4352edd873.jpg" width="500" height="239" alt="Slime" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/297779757/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/104/297779757_318f4d7c7c.jpg" width="500" height="262" alt="Box of Boom" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/304667901/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/109/304667901_e5a3f76f24.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Drum Solo" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/298184579/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/105/298184579_3fd5418a78_o.jpg" width="500" height="264" alt="HDR" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/304677260/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/104/304677260_8dd8c68684.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Swamp Crust" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/304667878/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/117/304667878_b217b00b43.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Twisted Death" /></a>


----------



## gastonbuffet

Rugby : Argentina - France


----------



## Deep Blue

SINC said:


> Every Sunday morning, I indulge myself by shaving with the straight razor left to me by my Grandfather.
> 
> I have often admired the sheer beauty of the blade itself and attempted to capture it in a photo, a difficult assignment due to its curvature and perhaps not the best, but it gives you an idea of the craftmanship of the razor.


That is an AMAZING razor!


----------



## PosterBoy




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## SINC




----------



## rhythms

*colourful toy gears*


----------



## PosterBoy

More on Flickr


----------



## rhythms

awesome turtle shot!


----------



## PosterBoy

Thanks!


----------



## UnleashedLive

I really like how this set of shots turned out.


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## Chealion

I got my hands on a Rebel XT, so I've started taking some shots and learning what more I can do with it. So far I think it's working out well:

​
Ports on a 12" Powerbook

​My dog

​
Xbox 360 Controller


----------



## PosterBoy

Looking good Chealion!

Sweet bus shots Altrodesigns!


----------



## SoyMac

Well, Chealion, from your photos, I see that a Rebel XT is the next camera for me.

altrodesigns, I want to go ther OCTranspo graveyard, too!


----------



## Macified

Chealion, what lens are you using with the XT and how close were you? I like doing close-ups like this but currently only have fairly long lenses. I picked up an adpater lens for my point and shoot Canon that will get me in as close as 10-15cm and still allow zoom but for shots like yours there I still use a long lense and shoot from about 7 feet out.


----------



## Chealion

Macified - I was using a f/1.4 50mm Canon lens. While not a true macro lens, I found shooting at f/1.4 sure does help with creating macro like shots. That said I do have to be at least 40 cm away for it to focus correctly.

Of the shots of my Powerbook and the 360 controller I was about a half metre away, while the portrait of my dog I was about 1.5 metres away.

Are you turning on the macro mode for your Point and Shoot? I know my A620 could focus at as little as 1 cm or so if macro mode was turned on, and that it helped a lot for focusing. Your other option for trying to get the depth of field is to go to Aperture Priority mode at the same time and set it as low (or wide open) as possible.

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## MacDaddy

You only got the XT because I had the XT ;o) hahaha, JK. Nice shots. The XT is a great camera, I love mine. Here are some recent shots.

Duke The Dalmatian









The Ferret (I can't remember her name lol)









Toad, my hyperactive kitten.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Thanks


----------



## UnleashedLive

@ Chealion - The 50mm 1.4 is a great lens, more of a portrait lens. I have the 50mm 1.8 and love it.


----------



## MacDaddy

Altro,
Love the color in those bus shots, very nice! My favorite was the inside shot.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Thanks


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## Vexel

Here's some shots taken with my new Rebel XT 350D.

Loving the camera.


----------



## PosterBoy

Taken with my Yashica Mat 124G:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/353373136/

46 images taken with my DSLR:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/350703715/

To get the full effect view it bigger: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/146/350703715_fff7f9f4ab_o.jpg


----------



## Macified

That's an excellent panoramic setup. You really put some time into that. I love how you've left some of the segments just slightly out of whack.

Anyone interested in a photography specific forum should check out www.focusfaction.com

There are a few Canuck regulars along with a growing international community. Good forums, galleries, contests, blogging, etc. I've been there for a couple of months and it is quite a nice place.


----------



## PosterBoy

Thanks Macified. I've been playing around with Panographies a bit. Here is another I did from the stern of a BC Ferry (35 images): 










Again, view it large to get the full effect: http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/336433051/


----------



## rgray

Looked up to see this jay eating an apple in my tree. (Pentax *st DS2, Sigma 70-300 Macro)


----------



## Macified

Another great pano. It's a pretty neat effect you've pulled out. Wouldn't work on all panos but those two sure do.


----------



## PosterBoy

And another I put together last night:










http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/367839689/

Yes, that's my messy messy workspace. If you follow the link above it's annotead too, so you can see what everything is.


----------



## mrjimmy

Posterboy, have you ever seen David Hockney's 'joiners'?

http://www.getty.edu/art/gettyguide/artMakerDetails?maker=3283


----------



## PosterBoy

Yup! I think they're awesome.


----------



## Vexel

Here's another taken in Manotick which is south of Ottawa.


----------



## Macified

Nice shot. I like the geometric repetition. Have you tried it with an edge blur instead of the vignette?


----------



## Vexel

Macified said:


> Nice shot. I like the geometric repetition. Have you tried it with an edge blur instead of the vignette?


Thanks! 

Here's the edge blur.


----------



## iMan

Looks good Vexel! What lens are you using with your new XT?


----------



## Vexel

I ended up getting the kit with the 18-55mm. I knew that the camera made a difference.. but, I wasn't ready for this type of difference in my shooting. I am a happy guy!


----------



## iMan

Vexel said:


> I ended up getting the kit with the 18-55mm. I knew that the camera made a difference.. but, I wasn't ready for this type of difference in my shooting. I am a happy guy!


I actually like my 18-55 lens (some people really, really dislike it). It performed quite well for me, especially for the price tag. I recently bought a Canon 17-85 IS lens for my XTi because I enjoy travelling and the range suited me better. Now my 18-55 is a good back up lens.


----------



## Vexel

I'm enjoying it. It's all about learning the camera right now. Eventually, I'm sure I'm going to want to get a few more lenses and whatnot. But, for now.. it's the solo deal.


----------



## DANdeMAN

Vexel said:


> Eventually, I'm sure I'm going to want to get a few more lenses and whatnot.


Correct me if I'm right, whatnots are made by Acme right!?


----------



## Vexel

DANdeMAN said:


> Correct me if I'm right, whatnots are made by Acme right!?


This is indeed correct.


----------



## DANdeMAN

Photos by PosterBoy reminded me of the old stuff I did.
This one was made in 1988.
BTW, nice work PosterBoy. :clap:


----------



## DANdeMAN

Now for some modern stuff :heybaby: 




























More to come...


----------



## DANdeMAN

More....










Macro shot of a small paire of scisors


----------



## DANdeMAN

Some more...



















My car  










Well that will be enough for now, see you later.


----------



## The Doug

Ooooh a 928S - my favourite... :love2:


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## Vexel




----------



## DANdeMAN

The Doug said:


> Ooooh a 928S - my favourite... :love2:


Yeah, me to.  










Everything came at the right moment for this one. As I was taking the shot, a car arrived with is lights on to expose the wheels just right. :clap: 










Here it is in a french calender for november last year.


----------



## DANdeMAN

Vexel, very nice, love the color...
Took this one in 86, b/w film on color paper prossesed in a 1hr lab.


----------



## DANdeMAN

Taken in 85 on web in 2003


----------



## DANdeMAN

....


----------



## Chealion

altrodesign - Awesome picture! The S3 is a nice P&S camera to boot. 

A couple photos from my Photostream at Flickr:







​


----------



## Vexel




----------



## Vexel




----------



## Chealion

Vexel - I like the first one more, the shallow depth of field IMO gives it a better feel. Although it feels as if something is missing from the picture (eg. a tractor) in the centre of the focus.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/372311541/


----------



## Vexel

Chealion said:


> Vexel - I like the first one more, the shallow depth of field IMO gives it a better feel. Although it feels as if something is missing from the picture (eg. a tractor) in the centre of the focus.


Thanks, Chealion. I have to agree with you. And, I also thought that it was missing something.

On another note. I noticed that a lot of us use Flickr. So, I decided to start an ehMac Flickr Group - http://www.flickr.com/groups/ehmac/ It's completely public so anyone can view the great stuff that the ehMacers post on there!


----------



## SoyMac

Wow, you folks are talented and inspiring -
Please keep the photos coming!
:clap:


----------



## UnleashedLive

Also I've created a group for product design, check it out http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Macified

Sushi anyone


----------



## UnleashedLive

Bike Rack, made in half scale. It's designed to hold 4 bikes locked to it. The wood at the base represents that it would be cemented into the ground.


----------



## rodneyjb

*Welland Canal*

This is just a quik pic I took this am of one of the ships in the Welland Canal at Port Colborne.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Sketches! See full sized here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/

I think HTML should be allowed in this thread. Flickr produces the html to display and link back to the photo (which is required by the agreement terms) I find it a pain to have to do 3 extra steps to do that here (so I don't do it).


----------



## mrjimmy

Is this photography?


----------



## UnleashedLive

I took pictures of them, so yes.

I'm lacking an 11x17 scanner and my normal scanner does not have mac support.


----------



## macpablo

*morning fog*

Another foggy day on Vancouver Island


----------



## UnleashedLive

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## mrjimmy

macpablo said:


> Another foggy day on Vancouver Island


Really nice subtle tonality macpablo. Very painterly.


----------



## SINC

altrodesigns said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Looks like a bullet to me.


----------



## Vexel

altrodesigns said:


> Anyone know what this is?


NCC-1701-Z?


----------



## UnleashedLive

SINC said:


> Looks like a bullet to me.


Close.


----------



## PosterBoy

altrodesigns said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Looks more like a grenade (the kind you launch out of a barrel mounted launcher) to me.


----------



## UnleashedLive

PosterBoy said:


> Looks more like a grenade (the kind you launch out of a barrel mounted launcher) to me.



Bingo!

This thing will shower you with ~150 BB's at once.


----------



## PosterBoy

http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/383310191/


----------



## Macified




----------



## Moscool

Ah well, if we're into partial desaturation...


----------



## Vexel

Went to Winterlude yesterday.


----------



## Macified




----------



## Cameo

You have to love this face...........2 and 1/2 week old German Shepherd pup


View attachment 2702


----------



## capitalK

Really haven't been shooting much lately. Gotta get out of my winter funk...


----------



## funkdoobi

photoshoot from a month or so ago

http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/015.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/013.jpg
http://www.robbierussell.net/photography/009.jpg


----------



## UnleashedLive

I picked up some studio lights. It's fun playing with giant lights that have umbrellas. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/396083314/


----------



## adam.sn

Ohhhh i'd love to add my bit.

Check out my website.

www.asnphoto.com

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/398265651/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/398285612/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/398424700/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/400214848/


----------



## PosterBoy

http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/400185041/









http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/401708670/

I've written an how-to article about Panographies and submitted it to JPG Magazine. If you have a few moments please check it out:

http://www.jpgmag.com/stories/150

If you like it you can even vote for it, which will help it's chances for inclusion in a future print issue of the magazine.

Thanks!


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/404776145/in/photostream?#comment72157594560475147


----------



## PosterBoy

Nice! I love the tone of that shot Altro!


----------



## MacDaddy

Here are a few of my latest shots. Just picked up the Canon 430EX Flash, had to make some magic!!


----------



## UnleashedLive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/412242142/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/412242136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/412242131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/409182436/


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## capitalK




----------



## mrjimmy

capitalK, is that 'the soo' belching out all the pollution?


----------



## capitalK

mrjimmy said:


> capitalK, is that 'the soo' belching out all the pollution?


You know it.


----------



## UnleashedLive

capitalK = rubbergorilla 

*ding* my brain has started to work.


----------



## capitalK

altrodesigns said:


> capitalK = rubbergorilla
> 
> *ding* my brain has started to work.


Yep, that's my flickr name and my ehMac name waaaay back in the day.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## Vexel




----------



## MacDaddy

Vex,
Beautiful shots. I love the second one, her eyes are amazing


----------



## Vexel

Thanks, MacDaddy. Here's another from the same shoot that I really like.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Drop on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Injection on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Diminish on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Final breath on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Lonely Coast on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## UnleashedLive

Yellow on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Withdraw on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## The Doug

Not an "art shot" (I haven't had the time for that lately) but this morning we were treated to a visit by a wild rabbit, which spent a little while on our back patio munching on seed that I'd thrown down for the birds.


----------



## The Doug

Again, not an art shot - just documenting a moment in time, that's all. This is one of my orchids that's in bloom right now, _Brassolaeliocattleya "Cloud Forest"_. 

It only blooms every two years or so, so I made sure to get a photo of it this time around. The flowers are about three inches from top to bottom, and have a mild rose-like fragrance. The thing that pleases me most about this orchid is its vibrant orange colour (against a blue background it's almost too much - maybe if the blooms are still in good shape next weekend I'll try a different background).


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## Vexel

Altro, I love the shots! The first one is incredible. Great shots!


----------



## UnleashedLive

Vexel said:


> Altro, I love the shots! The first one is incredible. Great shots!



Thanks!


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## UnleashedLive

Removed on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Hang on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









They're back! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## HowEver

altrodesigns = genius.


----------



## UnleashedLive

HowEver said:


> altrodesigns = genius.


haha, awesome.


----------



## Chealion

altrodesign - Nice work!


----------



## UnleashedLive

Splatter on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Welcome to the worst alley in Ottawa. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Kiddytown on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









**** Terror on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Ready.Set.Go. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Valorin

Anyone love Banff?


----------



## NaturesPixel

wow i love Banff would liek to see it in colour tho 

50mm 2.8 macro and a D50 body natural light comming from kitchen window..



2sec shutter resting camera on a rock remote fired


----------



## Valorin

I really like that last on NaturesPixel! On request here's the colour version, which I don't like quite as much...


----------



## NaturesPixel

Valorin yep your right... the B&W is nicer... i think the coloured version has a blue colour cast ...which you can remove via PS...and brighten the greens...would look good


----------



## UnleashedLive

Flickr: Photos from unleashedlive


----------



## capitalK

Haven't had much to photograph lately so I've been getting into the self-portraits.


----------



## capitalK

And some recent non-self-portrait work:


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## UnleashedLive

Flickr: Photos from unleashedlive


----------



## Ena

Kolkwitzia/Beauty bush in my yard. Lightly scented.


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## Max

*ROM crystal flanked by cranes*

Taken last Saturday.


----------



## PosterBoy




----------



## Macified

Great shot PB. Excellent perspective.


----------



## PosterBoy

Thanks!


----------



## monokitty

Just for fun, earlier this afternoon (after my weekend detailing):


----------



## Vexel




----------



## Vexel




----------



## saxamaphone

Macified said:


> That's an excellent panoramic setup. You really put some time into that. I love how you've left some of the segments just slightly out of whack.
> 
> Anyone interested in a photography specific forum should check out www.focusfaction.com
> 
> There are a few Canuck regulars along with a growing international community. Good forums, galleries, contests, blogging, etc. I've been there for a couple of months and it is quite a nice place.


thanks for the link, nice site... im sure ill be lurking around there for a while


----------



## capitalK

My daughter is almost 2 years old now, time flies so fast...


----------



## Vexel




----------



## NaturesPixel

Both taken with my sigma 70-300mm APO
The Hummer taken with my Nikon D50 and the floating Dandelion seed taken with my Nikon D80 ^.^


----------



## MaxPower

NaturesPixel,

I have to say that I love your work. Very nice shots indeed.

Hopefully someday I'll have something to contribute to this thread once again. Family (=no time) and alack of a decent digital SLR is preventing me from really exploring my camera right now. Soon though.


----------



## Pelao

> My daughter is almost 2 years old now, time flies so fast...


 Wow - it really seems only months ago that you mentioned being a new Dad.


----------



## capitalK

NaturesPixel, great hummingbird.

Pelao, TELL ME ABOUT IT! 

Lots of really inspiring work on here.


----------



## mrjimmy

Had the good fortune to explore Terminal 2 at Pearson Airport today. They are in the midst of tearing it down. Very surreal experience. We walked for miles. Sometimes in the pitch black.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## UnleashedLive

Ferrari - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## Macified

I love no. 2 there. Nice!


----------



## Demosthenes X

I just bought my first DSLR, so this is just something I snapped after I got it that I thought turned out all right. First of many, I hope.


----------



## Chealion




----------



## Andrew Pratt

I'm still pushing up the latest batch from my trip to San Diego but they're here if you care to look.


----------



## MacDaddy

A few from my shoot on Saturday. Check out my Flickr for more.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Nice shots MacDaddy.


----------



## MacDaddy

Thanks Altro, though I am always in awe of your shots


----------



## SINC




----------



## UnleashedLive

From work.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Valorin

Recently moved to Kelowna. Only just started taking photos...


----------



## UnleashedLive

Nixon Insider watch. It's an awesome watch. I got it for my birthday


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## mrjimmy

Hey UnleashedLive,

What cocktail is it you are using in PS?


----------



## UnleashedLive

cocktail?


----------



## mrjimmy

UnleashedLive said:


> cocktail?


Combinations of effects/ filters or are your shots all in camera?


----------



## Cameo

Your pictures are nicely composed but there are blackish markings on them.
If you aren't adding anything to your photos in PS etc then you may wish to clean
your lens or your camera.


----------



## UnleashedLive

mrjimmy said:


> Combinations of effects/ filters or are your shots all in camera?


I do some basic adjusting in Lightroom, then add the black border and brushes in Photoshop. I use a few brushes, I think I got off of Brusheezy.com. The brushes I use are huge (2500x2500 or so), so it's just a couple clicks with 100% opacity.




Cameo said:


> Your pictures are nicely composed but there are blackish markings on them.
> If you aren't adding anything to your photos in PS etc then you may wish to clean
> your lens or your camera.


Heh, no it's a series/style I'm doing right now. It's all PS.

I'm ordering a Holga in the next couple days, to try and obtain this effect straight from the camera.


----------



## UnleashedLive

A few more with this style. The rest of the set is here Grunge - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## UnleashedLive




----------



## mrjimmy

UnleashedLive said:


> I do some basic adjusting in Lightroom, then add the black border and brushes in Photoshop. I use a few brushes, I think I got off of Brusheezy.com. The brushes I use are huge (2500x2500 or so), so it's just a couple clicks with 100% opacity.
> 
> I'm ordering a Holga in the next couple days, to try and obtain this effect straight from the camera.


Interesting. I've never used Lightroom. Is there a reason you use it and not do everything in PS?

Also, how do you achieve the split focal ranges (focused center and not fore and background). Is this a PS thing also?

You'll have fun with the Holga. I've used toy camera/ old models for years and love the spontaneity and mixed results. Nothing like the real thing.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Well I use Lightroom simply because I organize all my photos in it and it's just easier to edit there instead of firing up Photoshop to do the same thing. The focus thing is based on how I take the photo. The lens can focus on select objects and you set the focus depth. For some that are really out of focus in the background, that's probably because I added a bit of blur to make the focus more obvious


----------



## The Doug

I just did the iWeb thing, link in my signature below. Very pleased with the results. Scads of my images on my new site.


----------



## Cliffy

Here are some pics from my recent East coast adventure.


----------



## UnleashedLive

This shot is getting published in Photosho magazine PHOTOSHO * Canadian Photography Magazine

woohoo!


----------



## Macified

Congrats on getting published. What issue will it be in and when will copies be available?


----------



## hUssain




----------



## UnleashedLive

Macified said:


> Congrats on getting published. What issue will it be in and when will copies be available?


It'll be in issue #2. Pre-order will be available shortly, the great thing is that if you pre-order you get it cheaper than when it comes out. It's a great magazine for Canadian talent. The pictures are stunning and the quality is better than any magazine I've bought.


----------



## Cliffy

Congrats on the getting published!


----------



## The Doug

Finally started dabbling in infrared photography recently. Took this shot not far from home this afternoon. Five second exposure (if I recall correctly).


----------



## UnleashedLive

Very cool Doug! IR Filter or post-processing? I've always been a little lazy to go through all the post processing steps for it


----------



## The Doug

Hoya R72 IR filter + post processing. Now that I've got the hang of IR post processing, it's a snap - the most important part is setting your white balance properly before shooting and then your PP will be a breeze. 

I'm having fun with this.


----------



## UnleashedLive

My newly revived bike and some shots from the Ex today


----------



## Max

Stumbled across this ruddy little fellow in me own backyard earlier this afternoon.

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/Brickie.gif


----------



## UnleashedLive

Max said:


> Stumbled across this ruddy little fellow in me own backyard earlier this afternoon.
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/Brickie.gif



heh


----------



## The Doug

Infrared shot of a willow near home.


----------



## SINC




----------



## CamCanola

Two weeks ago just off Galiano Island, BC.


----------



## PosterBoy

Kits Beach; Holga on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Skyline on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## SINC




----------



## wonderings

I took this in London, its in front of Buckingham Palace:


----------



## Max




----------



## SINC




----------



## FeXL

That may be the best image I've seen you post here, SINC. Nice!


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> That may be the best image I've seen you post here, SINC. Nice!


I'll take that as a compliment coming from you sir!

Either that or the rest were all crap. Whatever.


----------



## kps

Kids make such great subjects...even when they're not mine. lol

Taken at a recent BBQ


----------



## Max

Nice pics of the kids, kps... the first one especially. The last one looks terribly serious. Like a young politico. Reminds me of a mini-Harper, actually.

Shot taken at the end of the Leslie Street Spit a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Either that or the rest were all crap. Whatever.


Yup. Nuttin' but a waste of bandwidth...


----------



## keebler27

*melting sun*

snapped this last night with my pentax k100D.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Nice pics of the kids, kps... the first one especially. The last one looks terribly serious. Like a young politico. Reminds me of a mini-Harper, actually.


LOL! He does look like Harper, doesn't he? I think he was fascinated with my camera.


----------



## SoyMac

*Ottawa?*

Hi Friends
My photographic journey has now led me to parks and garden landscape shots.

Can anyone suggest parks or public gardens in Ottawa/the Valley where they've had good luck with landscape shots or think there'd be good opportunity for quality landscape shots?

I think I've thoroughly exhausted every nook, cranny, tree, bush, park bench and hillside in the Dow's lake Arboretum. :lmao: 


-Thanks!


----------



## kps

Although heavily Photoshoped, the images are quite stunning. Amasing what one can do when one knows their way around Photoshop.

http://photo.net/photos/rarindra


----------



## kps

.


----------



## FeXL

Sunset from Captiva Island, Florida (just off the coast from Ft. Myers), last week. Composite of 3 images, finished product 20"x60".


----------



## SINC

Nice work sir! Well done with a beautiful result.


----------



## Max

kps, thanks for that site. Wonderful work that fellow does... extremely sensitive and painterly. Wow. Fantastic manipulation of light and texture.

Canada Metals, this weekend past.


----------



## kps

Yup, the guy is a master. I'd like to know some of his post-processing techniques.


----------



## Max

I'm guessing he takes his time... and that's an understatement. But I bet he does some judicious sub-selections and applies different filters, albeit in a pretty subtle way. It's almost hallucinatory... wow, this guy is one of the best I've seen in a long, long while. Really pushing the envelope and blurring the edge between painting and photography.


----------



## gnatsum

I have a question for photoshoppers...

i've noticed that every tom dick and harry that has photoshop does the SAME modifications to their pictures regardless of what their ends are. it seems that the first thing they all do is slap on the vignetting filter and darken all the corners and edges. 

now my question is, why do we spend $$$$ on the best lens to fight vignetting and chromatic aberrations, and then all you do is add those on artificially afterwards?

just think it's kinda backwards, despite the (occasionally) good result it can give.


----------



## The Doug

gnatsum said:


> ....it seems that the first thing they all do is slap on the vignetting filter and darken all the corners and edges...


...Some apparently enjoy applying the _Horriblyoversharp Mask_ filter too.


----------



## Max

My best guess is that, through post-processing, it enables the photographer to inject a little more artistry... at least, I'm sure that's the intention. Sometimes a shot on its own can come off a little clinical and arid. And yes, often the 'fix' is more annoying and pretentious than the 'problem' imae.

As for lens aberrations, I for one am a big fan of mistakes and unplanned events. As Leonard Cohen observed, "there is a crack in everything... that's how the light gets in."

Not trying to justify those who overly rely on PP gimmickry to make otherwise bland images more interesting... but I do think PP is very important.


----------



## Max

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/TheWorkers.jpg


----------



## scoobydude

i guess this is an appropriate place to show off my gf's talents....check out her stuff its amazing, and i'm not just saying that! www.bronwensharp.com


----------



## SoyMac

*Print to Canvas?*

Hi Friends
I wonder if anyone can recommend a place in/near Ottawa, that prints on canvas. 

I have some prints that I'd like to give as gifts.

I was intrigued by a recent Black's e-flyer that advertised a sale on canvas prints.
When I phoned, the clerk told me I was better off to do the process on-line. When I went online, the website told me they support Windows only. :lmao: 

So, next?

Thanks!


----------



## kps

Driving home from work last night, I notice a brand new Vistek store on Mavis Rd. in Mississauga. I decide to go in and check it out....biiiiiig mistake.

My new acquisition: Nikon D300 with MB-D10 power grip.


----------



## Macified

kps said:


> Driving home from work last night, I notice a brand new Vistek store on Mavis Rd. in Mississauga. I decide to go in and check it out....biiiiiig mistake.
> 
> My new acquisition: Nikon D300 with MB-D10 power grip.


Sweeet! I would love to get my hands on one of those babies.


----------



## kps

Just for fun! 

The D300 does movies. 

Taken yesterday. Images are as they came out of the camera, no post.

Takes a few seconds to load.


----------



## SoyMac

*RAW Photography Seminar - FREE*

Apple Seminar In *Ottawa* 

Tuesday, Jan 22, 2008: 02:00 PM-04:00 PM, at Henry's 

Streamlining your RAW photography workflow
Join us for this free seminar on streamlining your RAW photography workflow.



.


----------



## PosterBoy

*City on the Rise*










City on the Rise on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Macified

Excellent. Nicely framed and captured.


----------



## mrjimmy

This is a photo of a photo collage I created as part of a series. The finished image is approx. 2' x 2'. It is of one of the old motels on Lakeshore west in Toronto. The motel has long since been torn down.


----------



## kps

Can't tell from the small size, but is that done in digital or the old fashioned way with scissors?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Can't tell from the small size, but is that done in digital or the old fashioned way with scissors?


All analogue! I basically only use PS to resize and to adjust exposure.


----------



## kps

Cool stuff. Somehow I'd prefer that seedy motel strip to the current condo strip.


----------



## kps

Playing around with some Photoshop actions. Taken on a very cold and windy day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Along with looking cold she has that 'lets get a move on' expression. The colour of that shot reminds me of expired film.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's another:


----------



## Squall

What a cool image!!!


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Along with looking cold she has that 'lets get a move on' expression. The colour of that shot reminds me of expired film.


Yeah, we both lasted about 10min before we made the dash for the car.

The cross processing does give it that vintage film look or a Lomo image. :lmao: Seems popular for some reason, so I gave it a try along with some borders and the © stamp action. 

Like the second image too, nice comp.


----------



## mrjimmy

Squall said:


> What a cool image!!!


Thanks!


----------



## priji

Very beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.:clap:


----------



## priji

Thanks for share the photos.


----------



## kps

A couple from tonight.

I love my job...











The pen is mightier than the...


----------



## mrjimmy

Those two work nicely as a series. Like cause and effect. Even just as colour and B&W.

Here are two more from the motel series:


----------



## kps

Like'em. I think the desaturation and the "patch-work" of tones works quite well.


----------



## capitalK

Haven't posted in a while. Here's some OHL All-Star action...




























And Soo Greyhounds vs Kitchener Rangers



















And today's snow squalls


----------



## kps

Number 2 is great, I like the way the hockey sticks lead your eye to the puck.


----------



## capitalK

kps said:


> Number 2 is great, I like the way the hockey sticks lead your eye to the puck.


Thanks kps, that one ran in a newspaper in Bellevue I believe.


----------



## Max

*Winter comforts*


----------



## PosterBoy

Front Window; Polaroid Impulse on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## capitalK

I get sad everytime I see a Polaroid now that they are discontinuing their film


----------



## PosterBoy

At least Fuji is still making it!


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Winter Comfort


Yo Max, nice to see you post something.

Nice wood grain finish on the guitar from the distortion of the reflected trees.


----------



## capitalK

Anthony Grieco of the Majors lets the first goal get past him early in tonght's 8-1 loss to the Greyhounds.









Wayne Simmonds celebrates his 1st Period goal in the Greyhounds 8-1 win over the Mississauga St. Michael's Majors.









St. Michael's Majors' goalie Anthony Grieco deflects a shot off his stick. He took 44 shots on goal in their 8-1 loss against the Soo Greyhounds.









Soo Greyhound Matthew Lyall takes the puck behind the Mississauga St. Michael's Majors' net. He finished the game with 1 goal and 2 assists.


----------



## mrjimmy

The City Motel in Hamilton Ontario.


----------



## capitalK

I like that one mrjimmy


----------



## Max

kps said:


> Yo Max, nice to see you post something.
> 
> Nice wood grain finish on the guitar from the distortion of the reflected trees.


G'day, Mr. K. Haven't taken much over the last few months. Going to get me a new camera soon though, and that should spark some new interest. Looking at three options now - the Panasonic Lumix L10, the Sony A350 or the Oly E3. The last one is the priciest but it offers quite a bit for the money. I'm a sucker for live view and articulating LCD panels and I won't live without that now.

Meantime, here's another winter shot.


----------



## capitalK




----------



## JumboJones

I took this one for some baby announcements for my son, one of the only ones that turned out, the squirmy little bugger!

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj283/jumbojones/Owen/IMG_4215_BW.jpg


----------



## mrjimmy

capitalK said:


> I like that one mrjimmy


Thanks capitalK.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> G'day, Mr. K. Haven't taken much over the last few months. Going to get me a new camera soon though, and that should spark some new interest. Looking at three options now - the Panasonic Lumix L10, the Sony A350 or the Oly E3. The last one is the priciest but it offers quite a bit for the money. I'm a sucker for live view and articulating LCD panels and I won't live without that now.


Howdy Max, a new camera does wonders for re-kindling the photo spirit. I can attest to that with my new Nikon which can shoot at 8 fps (frames per second), yet I'm faced with the same silly time constraints which prevent me from shooting even 1 fpd (frame per day). lol

Drop the Sony --scratch it off your list. Lumix, nice choice. The Oly, very nice, metal body and lots of lenses too, but at $1800 without a lens-- a tad pricy. My D300 was only $70 more and it has live-view, altho Nikon's implementation is far different than the funky "articulating" LCD panels of the afore mentioned models. Quite useless on the Nikon really, can't focus while in hand-held mode and the mirror up. The Lumix seems a good bang for the buck, except for the lens choices.

If you get the Oly, we'll have to meet up and compare "who's got the biggest". LOL!


----------



## kps

CapitalK,

Great sport shooting!


----------



## Max

Yeah man, my pro shooter friend had the same advice about the Sony, suggesting that their stuff isn't terrible on its own but that the kit glass is not Zeiss so I'd be obliged to shell out for good lenses. Too, I have been reading comments on dpr's Sony forum and it appears that Sony is terrible at providing firmware upgrades for their line so as to address typical (and not so typical) issues... pretty frustrating and not a great way to hold onto your current customer base! As for the Lumix, it got a "recommended" at dpreview, not the coveted higher rating. It's considered pricey but its handling and ergonomics are well regarded. The Oly might indeed be the ticket. My pro friend uses Nikon gear as well and (like you, I expect, and many, others) doesn't quite understand my stubborn insistence on an articulating LCD. Me, I'm convinced it's the way of the future. Look at how fast live view is moving into the marketplace.

In any case, I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger yet; I want to see how what else might be announced the next two months before I commit. My pal is waiting for Nikon to drop a new pro camera using Sony's new 24 megapixel chip... then he'll be looking to upgrade from his current mainstay. He's really solid on Nikon for digital, though.

Good to see you're shooting more, too. I agree - getting a new camera doesn't mean you're bound to shoot more over the long haul. I tend to go in cycles with this sort of thing myself... just starting to shoot again after a fairly prolonged hiatus, doing other things with my creative energy. But time to switch up again. 

For sure, once I get something I'll let you know and we can - LOL! - compare.


----------



## mrjimmy

In homage to the announcement that Polaroid is discontinuing instant film, here are two from a Spectra camera with in camera multiple exposure:


----------



## CubaMark

Anybody doing a little Lunar photography with today's eclipse?


----------



## The Doug

mrjimmy said:


> In homage to the announcement that Polaroid is discontinuing instant film, here are two from a Spectra camera with in camera multiple exposure:


I might pick up a couple of boxes this weekend - I've been wanting to play with my old Spectra for a while, so this would be a good opportunity for a farewell fling...


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> I might pick up a couple of boxes this weekend - I've been wanting to play with my old Spectra for a while, so this would be a good opportunity for a farewell fling...


I love Polaroid. We used it at work for years and my GF and I would take it on vacation and put together a travel diaries with the pictures. This year was the first trip without it. We tried leaving space in a journal for certain digital shots but the spontaneity was lost.

If you want to try the double exposure trick, take your shot and continue to hold down the trigger while you close the camera. Once the camera is closed take your finger off. Open the camera again, frame and shoot. Voila, two images in one. My above shots were made using this technique. Also, the blur was created by not using the flash. Have fun!


----------



## CubaMark

Darn.  Clouds in Zacatecas. No eclipse for me. I caught the moon just as it peeked over the horizon, and slipped behind the clouds....


----------



## mrjimmy

Continuing my tribute to discontinued film, here is one shot with Kodak high speed infrared. Sadly discontinued at the beginning of this year and now impossible to find.


----------



## mrjimmy

Kodak Recording film. A fantastic high speed B&W film. Contrast and grain structure was unmatched.


----------



## kps

Mr. Jimmy,

Ah, Kodak Recording film...if I remember correctly, that's the film I used to make b&w slides with. Kodak had a special developing kit that turned them into positive transparencies.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## capitalK




----------



## quiksilverkj

Some of the pics I've taken. Not profesh, mostly just messing around here and there.


----------



## MacDaddy

From my shoot last weekend at the 'Slaughterhouse' (The place I work used to be a slaughterhouse back in the day, got permission to come shoot here).




























More available Here


----------



## monokitty

To keep it going:


----------



## kb244

pretty much my photography based website

Karl Blessing Photography // Grand Rapids, Michigan

and

kb244.deviantart.com


----------



## kb244

Lars said:


> To keep it going:


speaking of lighthouses....

http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/crown/lighthouse2.jpg

and

http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/crown/lighthouse3.jpg

were shot new years day at 2007, in the Grand Haven, Michigan area. 

Basically used a Crown Graphic 4x5, and Kodalith film developed in Dektol 1+3 stock by visual inspection.


----------



## Max

Nice work, kb244. I would have cropped out a goodly chunk of the sky on the second lighthhouse picture but the first one is perfect as is. Lovely tonalities on both - well done.

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/JauntMar15-08-44.jpg


----------



## Greenman

A nice site I came across the other day..

http://www.fffaces.com/


----------



## Max

Cool site, indeed. Nice to see a mix of 'real-world' faces in with the pretty young things. The guy with the wind-blown, thinning hair is a great shot.


----------



## kb244

Max said:


> Nice work, kb244. I would have cropped out a goodly chunk of the sky on the second lighthhouse picture but the first one is perfect as is. Lovely tonalities on both - well done.
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/JauntMar15-08-44.jpg


Not sure I understand, the "a goodly chunk of the sky" is less than a third of the total image and by croping it would potentially throw off the composition in my opinion .


----------



## Max

Hey, just a bit of advice... an opinion, if you will. I find the sky so blown out, especially near the top of the image, that it flattens out and does little for the lovely tones below.

Obviously you feel differently - that's fine by me.


----------



## kb244

Max said:


> Hey, just a bit of advice... an opinion, if you will. I find the sky so blown out, especially near the top of the image, that it flattens out and does little for the lovely tones below.
> 
> Obviously you feel differently - that's fine by me.


When you say "goodly amount" that doesn't translate to 'blown out' to me, also I was shooting kodalith  you try to get tones in the sky with that stuff 

(some people are suckers for high contrast, and if you seen the 4x5 negative the shot was on, you'd wonder how the tones were able to print that way on paper).


----------



## kb244

Max said:


> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/JauntMar15-08-44.jpg


My take on the vines.
Karl Blessing Photography // Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## Max

Very nice black and white shot, man. Crisp! Shame about the men's sign (seems a tad crooked and in any case I feel it detracts from the otherwise flowing organic nature of the composition), but otherwise, _wow_.

As for the strengths and limitations of Kodalith, I can't speak to that; just don't know the stuff. I'm pretty much new school myself.


----------



## kb244

Max said:


> Very nice black and white shot, man. Crisp! Shame about the men's sign (seems a tad crooked and in any case I feel it detracts from the otherwise flowing organic nature of the composition), but otherwise, _wow_.
> 
> As for the strengths and limitations of Kodalith, I can't speak to that; just don't know the stuff. I'm pretty much new school myself.


You see the men's sign as a distraction, I see it as a destination (hence "follow the vines"). Kodalith is basically a litho film (usually in sheet film, as kodaline was used in 35mm). It's extremely sharp and very fine detail. It's not intended for tonal work, but rather for duplication and typesets (half tone, or actual line art), however developing yourself and watching the development you can get some tone out of it (and a scanner can bring out even more). 

Kodalith is supposed to be processed and look more like this...
http://www.crescentcomputing.co.uk/hdeyesl.jpg

anything below zone 5 gets black, above gets white. but it was afterall for graphics art purpose. (trying to find a photo, turns out my kodalith pictures are on the first two pages of google images when searching for the word). 

These are some others I've shot with kodalith 4x5 film.
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/crown/xmaslowell_scan2.jpg
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/crown/litho_field3.jpg
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/crown/dam3.jpg

and one I shot with Kodak UltraTec (another litho film, shot at ISO 6, as opposed to kodalith at ISO 12). 
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/ultratec/varnum.jpg

One thing about Litho film, its not sensitive to red at all, but it's not orthochromatic film either (which is normally Green+Blue), so its mostly sensitive to only blue light and colors (thus why it is so easy to blow the sky out when shooting landscape, you either get tones in the ground and blown out sky, or tones in sky but underexposed black landscape). Proper exposure is extremely important, as litho film has no forgivness at all for error.


----------



## kb244

These aren't litho, but they were done on old material, the first one was a print onto Ansco Cykora Silk paper that expired in 1956 (when I realized the paper was fogged to hell).

http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/prints/cykora_print2.jpg

this one with Tri-X 400 film shot in a half-frame camera that was over 40 years old (the film), which apparently aged the grain quite a bit. It's a picture of a grain mill.. so um... appropiate. 
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/grainy_king.jpg
another with expired Tri-X from '72, but medium format film shot in an RB67 (which I loved but I use a hasselblad now). 

http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/rb67/pretty_n_gritty.jpg

and these two off of one of my favorite slow speed film (Ilford PanF+ 50)
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/rb67/inlaw1.jpg
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/rb67/bubble_girle_web1.jpg

these might be more to your liking (I would hope) shot on the hassy with something a little more mellow (Tmax 100, and Tri-X both not expired developed in HC-110 which is a more moderate developer)

The Devos Place I shot in one evening
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/500/studio_rs.jpg

My Wife Rose and my Son Clark shortly before we were able to take him home after spending over 70 days in NICU (Neonatal Intensive Care Unit). 
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/500/clarkie_rose.jpg

and my neighbor's Daughter Allysa who herself was also born a premie
http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/500_1st.jpg

I do shoot digital as well, but most of my digital shots are either color or muted a little. I don't often shoot the digital with the intention of turning the image to a monochromatic shot.


----------



## Max

I take my hat off to you. Great variety to what you shoot. Those chain links are fantastic, as is the Devos Place. You're right - that's the kind of subject matter that really turns my crank. But nice portrature, too - great shot of your wife and son!

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/NabeJauntMiniMar15-08-06.jpg


----------



## kb244

Max said:


> I take my hat off to you. Great variety to what you shoot. Those chain links are fantastic, as is the Devos Place. You're right - that's the kind of subject matter that really turns my crank. But nice portrature, too - great shot of your wife and son!
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/NabeJauntMiniMar15-08-06.jpg


Oh you like artitecture  (or lines and such)

http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/canonp/sepiagarage1.jpg

From the top of a of a parking garage in gas light village. Shot with Tri-X on a Canon P rangefinder with a Voigtlander 21mm f/4 lens.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## 9mmCensor

i threw togeth a real quick video in imovie of some pictures i took in the last while (well a small sample of them)
YouTube - Slideshow


----------



## Guest

Finally got posting some more of my recent shots from Spain and Portugal ...

Spain / Portugal - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## SINC

Some great shots in there. Good eye. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Guest

Thanks SINC. It was an awesome trip.



SINC said:


> Some great shots in there. Good eye. Well done! :clap:


----------



## moonsocket

My wife took this photo shortly after the house across the street from us exploded. If it weren't for the gigantic snowbanks here our own apartment would have been damaged. Luckily no one was hurt as the owners were away in Florida.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep, that would be "fully engulfed". :yikes:


----------



## Macified

Poking around with a Raynox macro adapter on a Nikon D50 kit lens...


----------



## boba fett

*My new website is up*

I have lots of architecture and people shots up at my new site:

Home


----------



## kps

You have some awesome images there. The India and N.Y. series especially. Like your studio work too.


----------



## Macified

Was just playing around with this image to post in an HDR thread on another forum...


----------



## MacDaddy

May I ask how you were able to shoot bracketed exposures for HDR on a horse? Very impressive!


----------



## boba fett

kps said:


> You have some awesome images there. The India and N.Y. series especially. Like your studio work too.


thanks very much!!!!!


----------



## Macified

It's a bit of a cheat. I shot in raw exposing on the horse and then processed duplicates to provide + and - exposures. It doesn't work as well as properly shot bracketing but that wasn't an option and it was too bright a day to get an even exposure between the sky and the foreground.

Interestingly, there is an exposure bush in the Adobe LightRoom 2 beta that lets you adjust the exposure selectively with shots like this.


----------



## MacDaddy

Macified said:


> It's a bit of a cheat. I shot in raw exposing on the horse and then processed duplicates to provide + and - exposures. It doesn't work as well as properly shot bracketing but that wasn't an option and it was too bright a day to get an even exposure between the sky and the foreground.
> 
> Interestingly, there is an exposure bush in the Adobe LightRoom 2 beta that lets you adjust the exposure selectively with shots like this.


Ahhhhhh, I was tryin to figure out how the hell you got the horse to stay still for that long LOL. I have been wanting to do some HDR, but have not found 'the shot' I want to try it with yet... *sigh* one day hehe


----------



## Macified

Check out this board for some nifty HDRs...

H.D.R. Photography


----------



## SINC

I came across this shot on the web and thought it interesting. This is sunset at the North Pole with the moon at its closest point. You also see the sun below the moon.


----------



## FeXL

SINC, do you have a link for that photo? Something's funny... 

Proportions aren't right (if the moon was that big, sun would need to be as large). The water (especially the ripples), mountains & sun are all proportional for a standard to short telephoto lens. No way the moon could be that large with that type of glass.

Plus, there are no mountains or open water at the North Pole.

I smell a Photoshop'd moon. Neat image? Very. However, it's a composite.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, right you are:

North Pole Sunset (Photo) - Netlore Archive


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

New Nikon lens, Doug?

Just kidding, nice shot.


----------



## SINC

Our Lilacs came out a couple days back. Note the tiny insect on a blossom petal at centre, near the bottom. Didn't see it when I shot this.


----------



## SINC

Caught this fine fellow sitting on the roof of my garage this evening, singing loudly.


----------



## MacDaddy

My latest, from Tyrell Museum in Drummheller. It was a hand held set of shots, so thats why the left is a bit taller than the right lol. Sorry for the width!


----------



## MacDaddy

I will just link to the other one, it's even bigger!

Flickr Photo Download: Theres Bones In Them Thar Hills


----------



## SINC

MacDaddy said:


> My latest, from Tyrell Museum in Drummheller. It was a hand held set of shots, so thats why the left is a bit taller than the right lol. Sorry for the width!


Nice shots MacD.

Those who have never been to the badlands are missing the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## ruffdeezy

Here's a shot from my new D60 that I just took a little while ago at Shannon Falls, BC. It was my first photo outing and I was experimenting with the settings a bit.


----------



## Macified

Was playing around with my new 50mm lens and a close-up adapter...










This little bee is about 1cm long.


----------



## Max




----------



## Jason H

Just Playing with my new Sony a200 at Six Flags Magic Mountain in California.


----------



## MaxPower

Jason H said:


> Just Playing with my new Sony a200 at Six Flags Magic Mountain in California.


That's a cool shot.


----------



## Jason H

MaxPower said:


> That's a cool shot.


Thank you.


----------



## MacDaddy

Some more from Drumheller, as well as one from the 'I just had to shoot that mustache' collection:


----------



## Max




----------



## Macified

Max said:


> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/Redd.jpg


Just curious Max but why don't you just embed the link in the post so that the image appears without having to click away?

Like this...


----------



## Max

My apologies, Macified.

Wow. Do I feel like an idiot. I had thought, after all this time, that the board simply didn't allow embedded images, as my view of this thread is nothing but links I am forever obliged to click on if I want to view something in this thread. I thought it was some kind of board policy, that's all. Silly me. Your suggestion prompted me to check out my user settings and lo and behold the checkbox for showing images was unchecked... I don't remember ever having set it that way. Meaning that it's been that way for me for nearly _six years._ Every other board in which I post to stuff like photography threads, I've generally embedded my stuff. I kind of got used to it a long time ago and ceased to question it!

Well, is my face crimson right about now. Didn't mean to make users go to the trouble of clicking each time... thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Macified

Max said:


> Well, is my face crimson right about now. Didn't mean to make users go to the trouble of clicking each time... thanks for the heads-up.


Keep smilin' man. I just like to see all the pictures together, more of a gallery feel.

Love that "curses" image though, it's worth it just to see that


----------



## Jason H




----------



## Max




----------



## kb244

Max said:


>


http://www.karlblessing.com/shares/rb67/inlaw1.jpg


----------



## Max

Nice tonality there, kb. But that jokey name doesn't do the image justice, IMO.


----------



## kps

From my Alberta trip:


----------



## kps

Nothing like having a beer with the locals:

Warburg, AB


----------



## SINC

Nice shots kps.


----------



## kps

Thank you SINC.

More from the mountains:


----------



## Chealion

It's been a while since I posted anything in this thread (or heck even the board). This was a photo I took later at night when a little bored and needed something for my photo a day project.


----------



## kps

Cute shot, Chealion.

More from AB:









*
*


----------



## Max




----------



## kps




----------



## Jason H




----------



## bgw

*New Nikon ~ D700*

Nikon is introducing the D700. This camera will have a 12.1 mega-pixel 35 mm sensor and a host of new cool features. The rumoured price is $3000.00 in the U.S.

I'm going to have to keep dreaming....


----------



## MaxPower

bgw said:


> Nikon is introducing the D700. This camera will have a 12.1 mega-pixel 35 mm sensor and a host of new cool features. The rumoured price is $3000.00 in the U.S.
> 
> I'm going to have to keep dreaming....


Yup. The drool factor is high on that one. I just don't have $3000 in loose change kicking around.


----------



## Dreambird

I love the B/W Styler plugin I recently got... so my first daylily of the year.


----------



## kps

Lovely shot DB.

Fort Steele, BC:










#
#


----------



## SINC

Super shots KPS!

That top one looks familiar. Hmmmm. Heritage Park Calgary? Fort Macleod?

Great people study shot. On a Hutterite colony maybe?


----------



## StageDive

*Back in town!*

Here's a few of my better photos from the past couple of years.....


----------



## Jason H




----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Super shots KPS!
> 
> That top one looks familiar. Hmmmm. Heritage Park Calgary? Fort Macleod?
> 
> Great people study shot. On a Hutterite colony maybe?



Thanks SINC.

Actually I was mistaken, both were taken at Fort Steele in British Columbia.


----------



## iJohnHenry

StageDive said:


> Here's a few of my better photos from the past couple of years.....
> 
> View attachment 5518


Nice shot.  

I got a flash of a young Liv Tyler. :clap:


----------



## Dreambird

Thanks kps... I *am* having fun...  

One from Calgary's "waterfront" (The Bow River):


----------



## SINC




----------



## MaxPower

I haven't contributed in a while.

Here are some shots taken at Easter.

The first is of a patch of ice on the driveway, the second is self explanatory.


----------



## chas_m

I put a couple of "rescued" pictures up in the EhMac gallery if anyone wants to have a look -- from the Tall Ships and Canada Day festivities here in Victoria.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool shots, MP, especially on these hot summer days.


----------



## Dreambird

My "Beautiful Mutant"... it has two of everything... petals, stamens, pistils. I'm waiting on some of the other plants to bloom... they were so big and gorgeous last July... but this cold and snowy early June beat the the tar out of them...


----------



## Macified

Something from nothin'...

Took a quick snap of my dog and decided to try and post process it into something better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macified, a great shot.


----------



## Macified

Why thank you Dr. G. It has been a while since we have seen the much touted doxies. Perhaps a new photo is in order.


----------



## mrjimmy

Macified, what a good looking dog. Very nice shot of him/ her. I love the ears forward look. My basset does it often (you know, food, other dogs, food...).


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are some infrared shots taken a little over 10 years ago. I really miss that film. I have one roll left.


----------



## spitfire1945

A shot of Edmonton weather, with lots of chromatic abberation and a very bad exposure and a very bad photographer  but none the less a pleasant site to see.




And I had no UV filters


----------



## kps

Practicing my photoshop processing skills on a snapshot of my pickup and cargo hauler. Going for a non-HDR, HDR effect.


----------



## spitfire1945

kps said:


> Practicing my photoshop processing skills on a snapshot of my pickup and cargo hauler. Going for a non-HDR, HDR effect.


lol should have taken 3 different exposures.


----------



## spitfire1945

mrjimmy said:


> Here are some infrared shots taken a little over 10 years ago. I really miss that film. I have one roll left.


imma gonna buy me some R72 Hoya IR filters ye yea!


----------



## kps

Feed'n da cows...just watch where ur stepp'n!
/
/


----------



## spitfire1945

kps do you take just one single exposure?


----------



## kps

spitfire1945 said:


> kps do you take just one single exposure?


All single images, pickup & trailer manipulated in CS3 only, above tractor image manipulated in Adobe Camera Raw 4.4 only. Lightroom will do likewise.


----------



## kps

One more before I'm off to bed...

*


----------



## Max

Hey, kps... love that surreal, vivid-hued stuff of yours... the tractor and farmer in the field is remarkable. Crisp, super high-key, succulent stuff. 

Very crisp, too.


----------



## spitfire1945

kps it looks very kool. But if I may be so bold can I suggest something?

If you have a DSLR and you are attempting to do HDRI with one shot. Shoot in RAW. Because when you take it into light room you can change the exposure to 3 levels and then use Photomatrix to combine them into an HDRI (High Dynamic Range Image)

Be careful of the noise however cause this method generates a lot of noise. 

Cheers


----------



## Dreambird

My first red of the year:


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Hey, kps... love that surreal, vivid-hued stuff of yours... the tractor and farmer in the field is remarkable. Crisp, super high-key, succulent stuff.
> 
> Very crisp, too.


How's it going Max? Just playing around with CS3 and Camera Raw. Where's that beach...is it the "bluffs"?

Cool © stamp...MaxWyrx.inc


----------



## kps

spitfire1945 said:


> kps it looks very kool. But if I may be so bold can I suggest something?
> 
> If you have a DSLR and you are attempting to do HDRI with one shot. Shoot in RAW. Because when you take it into light room you can change the exposure to 3 levels and then use Photomatrix to combine them into an HDRI (High Dynamic Range Image)
> 
> Be careful of the noise however cause this method generates a lot of noise.
> 
> Cheers


Sure you can make a suggestion, wish more people did...myself included. I think folks here are too timid to comment on or critique images posted here.

Anyway, I do shoot RAW and RAW only. I have tried Photomatix Pro, but I find it useful only for "true" multi-exposure-multi-image work. 

*Adobe Camera Raw v. 4.4* plugin did most of the work on the single exposures you saw here...in about 15 seconds. CS3 finishes anything that needs tweeking. No need to take a single exposure image and make three out of it.


----------



## Max

Kps, yeah, it be the beach... the bluffs at the bottom of that road, whatsisface... dang, I used to know it, I used to buy paints from Stevensons on that same road. Brimley! That's the road. Anyway, the photo is from a few summers back, when a bunch of artists took a tour of Scarborough. Thanks for the complement on the stamp; that's one of my corporate logos.

My old Nikon (yep, still have it, still haven't taken the plunge to replace it) does RAW but I very rarely use it. Probably me being lazy - that and the fact that I'm mostly shooting for work lately and I simply haven't the time to properly PP in Camera Raw. I'm still shopping around for a new camera, something to take me into the next few years in a halfway graceful manner.

Cheers, kps - nice work you're doing there. Keep on shootin'.


----------



## kps

Thanks for the kind words Max. I'm beginning to think I might be going a little overboard with the processing. When is enough...enough, that sort of thing.

So I ran some of these by the folks in a landscape forum asking that very question and my suspicions were realized. LOL


----------



## Max

It is indeed a very fine line, one easily crossed. I like a slightly oversaturated, surreal look myself, but there's lots of old school types who are easily offended by that approach. Whatever works for you, I guess. Also, there's lots to be said for pushing an image over the edge - how else do you learn to have an eye and get your own tech down to a reliable method?


----------



## Macified

Shot taken at the Haliburton Forest Wolf Center.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, Macified. Was his eye actually blue?


----------



## Macified

Dr.G. said:


> Great shot, Macified. Was his eye actually blue?


Thanks. No, the eyes are yellow and didn't stand out very much. Thought this caught a bit more attention.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this info, Macified. It is still a great shot.


----------



## Macified

Another one...

It's been a decent couple of weeks at the cottage.


----------



## mrjimmy

Early 2000's. No PS other than basic colour correction.


----------



## mrjimmy

Also early 2000's. Again PS only to colour correct.


----------



## kps

A wee bigger MrJimmy or are you worried about thieves and search bots? Top one looks like Arizona or New Mexico. Bottom one looks more like California.

Lake Louise Ski Resort
*


----------



## kps

One more, hot off the press...

Fort Steele BC
*
*


----------



## mrjimmy

Hey kps,

Both are Baja California. 

I'm not worried about thieves or bots. I'm just more of a large in real life fan than large in virtual life. For me, it's more about the feel of the shot rather than the pixels and the gear that got you there. So small works, non?


----------



## kps

mrjimmy,
If that's your intent, that's cool by me. Just that my Cinema display is set at 1344x840, so I found myself straining a bit. Especially on the infra-red shots you posted previously.


----------



## SINC




----------



## Max

Nice work, folks. Digging the variety here.


----------



## DempsyMac

wow just found this thread I love it!!!

Here are a few of mine.

These are from a trip to Jasper Park Lodge


















a great pano that I just love!









okay one more









and for real the last one
this is from a trip to Mexico, not the best shot but an amazing event!


----------



## SINC




----------



## kps

Max said:


> Nice work, folks. Digging the variety here.


Yeah, nice work by all.

Trevor, that is a great panorama, well done. You and SINC are making me miss that part of the country.


----------



## fellfromtree

Rescued most of this old print playing around with newly aquired Elements 6. Took out powerlines along the horizon, guide wires from the plane, a big scratch from the source negative, and bumped up the shoulder patch of the airman.


----------



## Corbeau

Not too far from my house, earlier today...


----------



## SINC

*Here's a few more from Jasper:*


----------



## DempsyMac

okay here are a few that I took last night...



















Lots more on my flickr site.


----------



## SINC

*More shots from Jasper:*

A few more from Jasper in the early morning sun. The Tramway ride up the mountain from afar, a closer look at the restaurant at the top, and my rig, centre, in the campground.


----------



## kps

Nice shots SINC, nice rig too and all the comforts of home, eh? Had it out a lot this year?


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Nice shots SINC, nice rig too and all the comforts of home, eh? Had it out a lot this year?


Thanks kps, and yes I have had the rig out a lot this year beginning in April in BC, May in Manitoba, June in Saskatchewan, July in western Alberta and Jasper.

I'm headed for five days at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose tomorrow, then home to regroup and off to MT, WY, SD, ND, MB, SK and back home by the end of August. September will be spent in the Okanagan.

Then home until the new year, then off to AZ, NM, NV for Jan through April and then do it all over again.

No slides, a V-10 that at 2,500 RPM in cruise nets me almost 13 mpg without big winds, and yep, every comfort I need including the ability to dry camp for a week at a time on BLM lands down south. Tow a 3,000 lb Suzuki 4 x 4 auto four wheels down without knowing it is there, but the rear camera keeps me posted.

Life is good.


----------



## iJohnHenry

He must have satellite seeking down to a fine art?? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Uh, no?

The GPS auto locator dish kinda does that for me with no effort.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Thanks kps, and yes I have had the rig out a lot this year beginning in April in BC, May in Manitoba, June in Saskatchewan, July in western Alberta and Jasper.
> 
> I'm headed for five days at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose tomorrow, then home to regroup and off to MT, WY, SD, ND, MB, SK and back home by the end of August. September will be spent in the Okanagan.
> 
> Then home until the new year, then off to AZ, NM, NV for Jan through April and then do it all over again.
> 
> Life is good.


I guess life _*is*_ good. 

You better start posting more pics of your adventures, y'hear?


----------



## kps

Better include a pic...

The Silver Tunnel
/
/


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> I guess life _*is*_ good.
> 
> You better start posting more pics of your adventures, y'hear?


Yep, I hear ya Carlito. It's people like you who encourage me to keep trying to do as well with the shots as you do. Thanks for that! 

I'll keep 'em comin', although, I had to wait for the clouds to disappear on this one.


----------



## SINC

*High winds, eerie skies at dusk in Camrose, Alberta*


----------



## DempsyMac

here is one I took on the weekend as we had a crazy storm, it is my first photo of lightning ever I was so (and am still) very excited!


----------



## guytoronto

Taken at the Oakville Drive-In this last Friday (and Photoshopped a bit).


----------



## MaxPower

Nice nostalgic feel to that one.


----------



## MaxPower

Trevor Robertson said:


> here is one I took on the weekend as we had a crazy storm, it is my first photo of lightning ever I was so (and am still) very excited!


Cool lightening shot. One in a million.

Can you provide details as to how you captured this?


----------



## DempsyMac

MaxPower said:


> Cool lightening shot. One in a million.
> 
> Can you provide details as to how you captured this?


I set up my camera on a tripod in the garage, as it was raining very hard, set my shutter speed to 20 seconds and then prey that you get a lightning bots both in your frame and with in that 20 seconds, I took about 40 shots and got 4 with lighting in them.


----------



## Dreambird

Sinc, that picture of the tents in the evening in Camrose is AWESOME... I love the effect. 

Me and my filters:
Red I Am


----------



## Max

Mushrooms in the Laurentians, early August.


----------



## SINC

*Hadn't seen one of these in 50 years . . .*

This one is nicely preserved.


----------



## kps

Those are some great images y'all are posting. Like 'em all.

Mountain Gazebo 
*


----------



## Max

I concurr... kewl stuff.


----------



## SINC




----------



## screature

I thought I would join in on the fun.  

Here is a photo from a series that I worked on while I was on holidays this summer. It is at the Deschenes Rapids in Aylmer across the river from Ottawa.


----------



## kps

^ Nice spot, shame about the graffiti.


----------



## kps

Ring my bell...


----------



## screature

kps, Very nice! Great atmosphere!


----------



## 9mmCensor

kps said:


> ^ Nice spot, shame about the graffiti.


I would say the graffiti is a nice twist to a normal boring scenery shot. 









Went into the Chicago Apple store to google a local hotdog shop, and took this shot as I was walking out, randomly captured the concierge in a weird pose.









Shoe shining downtown Chicago.









On the 'el' in Chicago.


----------



## Dreambird

My aspiration... to be as good as kps one day... yeah dream on...


----------



## kps

screature said:


> kps, Very nice! Great atmosphere!


Thanks. Post some more pics.


----------



## kps

9mmCensor said:


> I would say the graffiti is a nice twist to a normal boring scenery shot.


I was referring to the place itself, not screature's image. I have no issues with the portrayal.


----------



## kps

Dreambird said:


> My aspiration... to be as good as kps one day... yeah dream on...


Not much of a dream, Di. 

Better photographers than me on here, but I'm having fun.


----------



## Dreambird

kps said:


> Not much of a dream, Di.
> 
> Better photographers than me on here, *but I'm having fun.*


Yeah... me too! I really am just learning with this little "point and shoot", but I like it. Your "Mountain Gazebo" shot really blew me away though... very nice!


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dreambird said:


> My aspiration... to be as good as kps one day... yeah dream on...


Cute.

Panda: See, Hear, Speak No Evil. :clap:


----------



## screature

Here is another from the series that I worked on this summer at the Deschenes Rapids. There was an amazing tree root system that had a "creature" coming out of it. It was shot in full sun, but I wanted a more dusk/moonlight feeling that I felt was more appropriate for the character of the "creature". With some work in Lightroom and Photoshop I got the result I was looking for.


----------



## screature

A black and white conversion from the Deschenes Rapids series.


----------



## Max

Excellent work, screature. That tree root monster shot is killer.

This is a noisy impressionist snap I took with my cell last night.


----------



## screature

Hey Max great shot considering what you had to work with. Very moody! Maybe worth a revisit with your SLR. I know it would be almost impossible to get the scene the same but it is such an interesting shot it might worth seeing what you could pull out from it on another visit.


----------



## Max

LOL... I'd try again,screature, but that stubbled cloudscape is what made it and I can't exactly order that stuff up.

But I have no SLR in any case... just an old Nikon 5000 with a wide on it. Looking to upgrade but then again I've been saying that for about two years now. Can't decide and don't want to commit huge dollars either. It's a hobby for me and certain other hobbies that have been with me longer command more of myself and my wallet, if you know what I'm saying.

Here's a shot of the underside of a bridge over one of central Toronto's many linked ravines; I took a bike trip yesterday through several of them. It was an excellent day for such an adventure.... no freakin' rain for once.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

_Yowza._

Doug, that be good work. Over the top for some, maybe - but not for me.


----------



## screature

I know what you are saying Max as far as ordering up the sky, just thought maybe it would be worth another visit just to see what you might get. Anyway it is still an interesting shot. Nice graffiti shot on the underpass as well.


----------



## Max

You're right, of course; alas, my camera is pretty noisy... night shots are not its forté. Another reason I'm seeking to upgrade. Thanks for the comments!

Here's a shot of Lac Laurel, in the Laurentians, from a little over a week ago.


----------



## kps

Nice images y'all...!!

One of my oldies got the photoshop treatment. Scanned from a Tungsten Ectachrome transparency.


----------



## Max

_Niiiiiiiice,_ kps. Very nice indeed.


----------



## kps

Thanks Max, the photo lab that scanned my slides didn't clean them properly (like they were supposed to) and consequently the digital files have lots of dust on them. Cleaning them up would take a long time, so I'm experimenting with some texture layers...so, if there's gonna be dirt...let there be dirt.


----------



## Dreambird

These were pictures taken with an old fully manual Nikon FM SLR (not by me, my ex)... they were impossibly noisy, so I photoshopped them. In all fairness they were taken on film and transferred to a CD... the place did a crumby job of it on top of it all.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

Doug: nice. Love the second shot especially. I like how you broke it down. Contemporary pop art - kewl.

Here is some cold water to throw on this thread. I was sorting through wintry stuff for a set we're designing and came upon some shivery-bleak vistas.

Winter in the COTU, a few years back. Enjoy! LOL


----------



## The Doug

Thanks Max. Just getting my jollies as it were. Been ages since I've touched my Nikon... gotta change that.

I didn't take the following shot - a friend of mine did about ten days ago in Cuba. The image they e-mailed to me was horribly dark, murky and noisy, so I improved it as best I could, and cropped it quite a bit. The lizard is an _Anolis Allisoni_.


----------



## kps

Doug, nice to see you post again. The architectural shot is great. The solitary figure makes it.

Max, you sent a chill through me. Nice use of negative space, it works.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Kps - and agreed, it's good to see Doug back. 

Ghost homes near Castle Frank & the Rosedale Valley, COTU.


----------



## kps

Another good one Max. I always wonder who or what is "sitting" on such properties and what monstrosity will replace them.

Trucker's View:


----------



## kps

What the heck...one more.

The camera platform for the above image, my '89 KW and Utility trailer:


----------



## The Doug

Thanks Max & kps.


----------



## SINC




----------



## imobile

kps said:


> What the heck...one more.
> 
> The camera platform for the above image, my '89 KW and Utility trailer:



Heck, you are making me nostalgic.
I quit the road in April 2002, sold the 1994 ' Freightshaker' and Reefer.

Will have to go through my old pics and ATTEMPT to become more 'creative' over the winter!

In meantime, I do have some truckee/trucker pics on Webshots!

The OPEN Road ~Slices of Life on the road from Aussie/Canadian perspective

Webshots-Grand Opening Special: Enter code SAVE25 at checkout and save 25% on your order!


Cheers


----------



## imobile

*A pic for the birds ....*

Did someone throw an iPhone into Victoria Inner Harbour?


----------



## iJohnHenry

TD, I for one still appreciate B&W photography.

Captures the takers intent, without the interference of "oooo, nice colours".


----------



## kps

imobile said:


> Heck, you are making me nostalgic.
> I quit the road in April 2002, sold the 1994 ' Freightshaker' and Reefer.


I hope not too nostalgic. I packed it in early '96...I feel so bad for the independents today, I don't know how they survive with the fuel costs being what they are. The reefer was a '91, but even then I couldn't afford a new unit. That's a '85 ThermoKing on that wagon.



> Will have to go through my old pics and ATTEMPT to become more 'creative' over the winter!


 Yes, do so and post.


----------



## imobile

*Missing the Big road.....?*



kps said:


> I hope not too nostalgic. I packed it in early '96...I feel so bad for the independents today, I don't know how they survive with the fuel costs being what they are. The reefer was a '91, but even then I couldn't afford a new unit. That's a '85 ThermoKing on that wagon.
> 
> 
> Yes, do so and post.


G'day 

No not too nostalgic.
Replaced my rig ( 94 Freightliner/89 American Reefer) with a sturdy, fast 1981 Catalina 38 sailboat I bought in 2001 some nine months before quit the big road!.


Do miss at times the 1450 RPM rumble of the big Cat on a moonlit night on a deserted highway ...
However, the roads are less deserted and yes... as an ex independent running on my own authority I don't know how they are surviving with todays energy costs.!

And despite what the average shopper thinks, produce for example is still CHEAP!

I will try to more creative over the winter... right now the call of the sea is too great!

Cheers


----------



## kps

imobile said:


> G'day
> 
> And despite what the average shopper thinks, produce for example is still CHEAP!


You got that right!

In 1995 the average was $3400-$3600 USD for a load of lettuce from Salinas to Toronto, apples were $2.75 USD per 48lbs box from Wenatchee. I doubt the rates went to $7000 and $7.00 respectively, which is what you'd need today with fuel being what it is. Not to mention capital costs and maintenance.

Anyway, enough of that. Time for a pic.

Blowing the doors off of a "pumpkin" truck and my fuel milage.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## mrjimmy

Very nice b&w's The Doug.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Very nice b&w's The Doug.


+1

Are those film or digital conversions?


----------



## screature

Wow! Really nice architectural photos The Doug. I especially like the shadows in the second one, great shots!


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are a few:


----------



## The Doug

Thanks! I've always had a thing for B&W, since the early '80s when I did tons of B&W film shooting & subsequent darkroom work. Those were the days.

kps - they're digital images. Nikon D50 RAW files processed with Nikon Capture NX. I took the architectural shots a while back and totally forgot about them; I only remembered them yesterday while browsing my RAW files. Gonna get out and do more this week...


----------



## SINC




----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Thanks! I've always had a thing for B&W, since the early '80s when I did tons of B&W film shooting & subsequent darkroom work. Those were the days.
> 
> kps - they're digital images. Nikon D50 RAW files processed with Nikon Capture NX. I took the architectural shots a while back and totally forgot about them; I only remembered them yesterday while browsing my RAW files. Gonna get out and do more this week...


Thanks Doug, good conversions, BTW. 

I'm thinking of selling all my b&w darkroom equipment. I have a feeling I'll never use it again. 

SINC, good job on the second image.


----------



## kps

Here's one from today, made to look like old Tri-X pushed to 800.


----------



## Jason H




----------



## The Doug




----------



## keebler27

Trevor Robertson said:


> here is one I took on the weekend as we had a crazy storm, it is my first photo of lightning ever I was so (and am still) very excited!


awesome pic Trevor! I've wanted to snap one of these, but the last time we had a storm, I was a putz and didn't set anything up.

This must be on your desktop? it's perfect if your sidebar is to the right


----------



## Niteshooter

Wow this is a long thread, nice work folks.

Here are a couple of oldies.










From the Tsukiji fish market in Tokyo, it was just one of those lucky moments where the lighting was just right.










I was shooting there for two days, on day two the lighting was totally different and I was never able to get the same type of shots.










and what I typically work on these days.

Kevin


----------



## screature

Wow Niteshooter, those Tokyo fish market shots are awsome! :clap:


----------



## screature

Hey The Doug, you ever try making that overhead mall (?) shot into a B&W? It looks like it would really lend itself to that. Nice composition.


----------



## kps

Nice work *niteshooter*, welcome to the coolest thread on ehMac. Based on your nic, I gather you do a lot of low light shooting?

*Doug*, I recall you doing quite a bit of night stuff yourself.

Here's an oldie of a hotel entrance:


----------



## The Doug

Haven't taken any nighttime shots in ages. This one is from October 2004.


----------



## kps

Wicked! I'd say that's about as perfect an exposure as you can get. Nice tonality and plenty of detail.


----------



## Niteshooter

Nice work KPS and good catch on the handle. Yes I do a lot of my photography at night or did until recently mainly because that was the best chance for spot news in the city as it was a time span when lots of things were going on and it wasn't covered by staff photographers.

But you can only shoot so many fires, car crashes, shootings, homicides before it wears you down.

I am a sucker for shooting in low light and available light though.

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks screature! I'm sure things have changed in there now but I was lucky to get some time in the market over the span of two days back in the late 80's. Things get rolling in the wee hours of the morning and are pretty much wrapped up by noon so lighting tended to be touch and go but that one morning the light was beaming down from the skylights and the film and cameras I was working with were able to capture the mood perfectly. I'm not sure that the digital cameras I work with now would have been able to capture that shot....

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

The Doug said:


> Haven't taken any nighttime shots in ages. This one is from October 2004.


Can't beat B&W, wonderful image.

Kevin


----------



## bgw

I'm seeing a pattern here. Some lovers of night photography. A passion of mine too. My problem these days is time and money. One of these days I'll go digital!

I thought this link might be of interest to all. A series of photographs taken over London, England at night. I think they are brilliant.


----------



## Niteshooter

Yes there does seem to be a rather strange gravitation towards the 'dark' side....










This one's for Dr G.....

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

Although there are times when things get a little strange around here...










Kevin


----------



## kps

Great capture on the top one!

As for the second, which panoramic is that?


----------



## Niteshooter

Hi kps, that would be a Linhoff Technorama. it shoots a 6x17 negative or positive on 120/220 film. Before going to the 'dark' side I used to do a lot of landscape with it. Still one of the finest cameras for this type of photography.

I did try my hand at a Korona banquet camera which is a 7x17 sheet film camera but getting the film processed is now a lot more difficult. It was great when we had roll transport film processors at work but they are no long gone and I can only think of one place in the city that might be able to process the film.

The Linhoff doesn't have that problem yet.....

Kevin


----------



## The Doug

That night shot of the library was taken with my Panasonic Lumix LC-70, a little point & shoot with lovely Leica optics. Great camera; I intend to keep it.

Two more overprocessed pop-art (_thanks Max!_) shots taken in MTL.


----------



## iJohnHenry

The Doug said:


>


Wow!!! :clap:


----------



## Max

DougL you're welcome - and kee-razy last couple of images.

Great stuff in this thread lately, really. Makes me want to get busy with the camera but I've been sidelined with other stuff this weekend. Will try and crank out something new soon - the inspiration in this thread is too great to ignore.


----------



## Niteshooter

Cool pix thedoug.

If you get your hands on some Infrared filters your digital camera can do some interesting things....










I was just hand holding an IR 'black' filter in front of an old Canon G2.

Kevin


----------



## MacDaddy

A few pics from a recent shoot with one of the bikers in town (Was planning to shoot my new bike as well, but unfortunately I have not been able to ride in nearly two months due to an injury).

Shot with my LensBaby v2


----------



## The Doug

Niteshooter said:


> If you get your hands on some Infrared filters your digital camera can do some interesting things....


Yep - I've done a bit of infrared stuff (pic below), but I always convert to B&W and swap the red & blue colour channels in post-processing as I love what it does to the subject matter. But hmm... maybe next time I'll play around with colour...


----------



## Macified

MacDaddy, I like that Lensbaby bike shot. Another neat perspective with that lens would be from the seat looking at the bars and displays with the oncoming road out of focus.

Would love a Lensbaby for my Nikon.


----------



## MacDaddy

Yeah, Have not done much with it yet, but I should do more for sure. Mebbe I will do that shot when my finger is all healed up and I can ride again!!


----------



## Max

Another shot from a COTU ravine.


----------



## mrjimmy

A weekend trip to Ottawa with a quick visit to Hull.


----------



## DempsyMac

well thanks for the kind words.

I just got back from my first ever trip to Niagara Falls OMG what a great place could have taken shots all day every day. Here is one I took my first night there, this is looking out my hotel window.









Here is another lighting photo, we have had lots of it as of late...









and well I have been having some fun with leaving my shutter open, and well I did this...


----------



## SINC




----------



## DempsyMac

Nice shot SYNC, I really like the perspective on that one!


----------



## kps

MrJimmy, 

Nice comps, I like'em.


----------



## kps

My "Karsh"...


----------



## Macified

Nicely done KPS. I have a mint condition copy of the Yousuf Karsh book and this is close to fitting in (could use some background material to provide context but the lighting and pose are spot on). A friend of mine (a member here on ehMac) has family captured in the book.


----------



## kps

Macified,

That's a cool story. Not everyone can say they've been photographed by the likes of Karsh, never mind ending up in a book.

Glad you like the portrait, but I'm not sure what you mean by "could use some background material to provide context"...


----------



## Niteshooter

Nice pix KPS, got the moment.

K


----------



## Niteshooter

and speaking of photographers... can anyone figure out who they are?



















Hint #1, one is Canadian
Hint #2, one is French
Hint #3, one is American
Hint #4, two work with a technique known as Mordançage.


----------



## Macified

kps said:


> Macified,
> 
> That's a cool story. Not everyone can say they've been photographed by the likes of Karsh, never mind ending up in a book.
> 
> Glad you like the portrait, but I'm not sure what you mean by "could use some background material to provide context"...


Mostly just something to tell us who the subject is. I found that Karsh used a solid background for subjects who were very well known (no context required). Portraits of lesser known subjects tended to have some level of background. Like a shadowed book shelf to indicate a literary personality.

Not a nock on the photo at all.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> MrJimmy,
> 
> Nice comps, I like'em.


Thanks Kps. Comps?

Like the lighting in your Karsh-esque portrait. It brings out just the right amount of detail. Also, the lack of backlighting gives it a sense of intimacy.


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> and speaking of photographers... can anyone figure out who they are?


 I googled "Mordançage" and could take a guess, but that wouldn't be fair.

The soccer goalie is very familiar, but I can't put a name with the face.


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Mostly just something to tell us who the subject is. I found that Karsh used a solid background for subjects who were very well known (no context required). Portraits of lesser known subjects tended to have some level of background. Like a shadowed book shelf to indicate a literary personality.
> 
> Not a nock on the photo at all.


No worries. It happens to be my brother-in-law and it was a casual portrait I snapped while we were talking in a beautiful 70's décored basement recroom complete with wood paneled walls and filled with personal memorabilia.:lmao: 

Lighting is ambient and an "on camera" SB800 with a modifier.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks Kps. Comps?
> 
> Like the lighting in your Karsh-esque portrait. It brings out just the right amount of detail. Also, the lack of backlighting gives it a sense of intimacy.


Comps=compositions.

Thanks. As I mentioned to Macified, the background had to go.


----------



## SINC

Beautiful fall colours when out for my morning walk today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, Sinc. Is this early? We are still picking flowers from the garden and bringing them inside. No sign of leaves changing colors yet here in St.John's.


----------



## moonsocket

This one was a mistake. Forgot to turn the flash off.

Fundy National Park, Point Wolfe.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Maybe, but that is one spooky image.

Well done, in absentia.


----------



## SINC

Sunset last night, Elk Island National Park.


----------



## DempsyMac

Here is one I took this weekend in the rivervalley. Other sizes on my flickr site


----------



## Max

Early autumn, Northumberland Hills.


----------



## lakhanisky

Took in Budapest Still in service NJ 
With a Contax G2 w 21mm lens Yup 35 mill
Oh and I had to sit my cam it bird **** cause it didnt have a tripod 
Iknow I know more of a location shot then a comp shot still i like it


----------



## SINC

Alberta walking trail . . .


----------



## DempsyMac

just some great stuff posted here, well done everyone!


----------



## Macified

Roadside wetlands in the Haliburton Highlands region...


----------



## kps

Very nice image, Macified. Lovely muted colours in that capture and nicely processed.


----------



## monokitty

Macified - HDR?


----------



## MC25

Nice photos i am seeing here everyne


----------



## Macified

Lars said:


> Macified - HDR?


Yes. HDR using qtpfsgui (great name eh?). Tone mapped using two different algorithms and then stacked in Photoshop. Stacked photos then processed for a grittier look.


----------



## Max

Up in the rafters at a studio in Filmport, a few weeks back.


----------



## SINC

"The Local" is all dressed up for Halloween:


----------



## kps

Max, love the vantage point and angle.

SINC, you need to trim your mustache.  

Something new and something old:

1. The something old is a pic I took in the early 70's in what is now "Liberty Village" in Toronto. It wasn't the hip trendy area it is now. LOL










2. Dragon boats stored for the winter. Portlands area, taken Feb of this year.


----------



## da_jonesy

*Need some feedback*

Hey Folks, need some advice from some Canon users out there.

I'm looking for something better than my 350D for low light situations.

I've seen some Canon 5D's and some Canon 20/30D's on craigslist. Anyone have any preferences over a full frame 5D as opposed to the 20/30D series when it comes to handling low light. I know both support ISO 3200 and I would be using my 50mm f/1.8 with whatever I get.

Any thoughts?

PS. I'm not switching to Nikon as I have too much invested in Canon gear.


----------



## rgray

*Nuthatch at feeder*








Pentax *istDS2 body with Sigma 70/300 lens

Sometimes characters trump technique...


----------



## The Doug

One of my Paphiopedilums (ladyslipper orchid) is in bloom at the moment. This is a fair-sized flower - about four inches from the tip of the dorsal petal, to the bottom of the pouch.


----------



## SINC

Nice shot Doug. I have tried to grow orchids from time to time, but with little success. While they are exotic and beautiful, they are so finicky to grow and require much attention. I admire those people who can do so.


----------



## Moscool

da_jonesy said:


> Hey Folks, need some advice from some Canon users out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something better than my 350D for low light situations.
> 
> I've seen some Canon 5D's and some Canon 20/30D's on craigslist. Anyone have any preferences over a full frame 5D as opposed to the 20/30D series when it comes to handling low light. I know both support ISO 3200 and I would be using my 50mm f/1.8 with whatever I get.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> PS. I'm not switching to Nikon as I have too much invested in Canon gear.


Yes, high ISOs are the next frontier... There are plenty of examples on the web. Start with dpreview. Rule of thumb: bigger individual pixels = better sensitivity/less distorsion; so the 40D actually performs better than the 50D at high sensitivity. The 5Dmk2 is the bee's knees but I suspect it's over budget for most of us... I would look for a high ISO comparison between old 5D, 450 and 40...


----------



## Pelao

> Hey Folks, need some advice from some Canon users out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something better than my 350D for low light situations.
> 
> I've seen some Canon 5D's and some Canon 20/30D's on craigslist. Anyone have any preferences over a full frame 5D as opposed to the 20/30D series when it comes to handling low light. I know both support ISO 3200 and I would be using my 50mm f/1.8 with whatever I get.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Can you offer a bit more info on what you will be shooting, and under what conditions?

Even the latest, best high ISO cameras which can shoot at 3200 or higher have limitations - especially if you want to print your shots.

I would bet that either the original 5D or a 40D are the best bet with Canon right now, unless you can afford the 5D MKII. Also, while the 50mm 1.8 is awesome, a 1.4 can make quite a difference. 

For quick street shooting your existing camera, or a 40D with the 17-55 EF-S 2.8 is a nice setup.


----------



## SINC

There's nothing quite like a baby's first Christmas stocking for the parents and grandparents:


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic shot, Sinc. I love the look on his face and his expression of interest.


----------



## ScanMan

Love your photo, Sinc. Just reminds me that life is full of contrasts. Did a series on this guy, Charlie. Someone living in the moment.


----------



## chas_m

Wow, Rod Blagojevitch has fallen hard.


----------



## ScanMan

chas_m said:


> Wow, Rod Blagojevitch has fallen hard.


Hilarious!


----------



## SINC

Here's a shot of my custom built 1949 Meteor club coupe with 24,000 original miles on it. I intend to sell it after owning it for 20 years now.


----------



## Isight

In the few years I have been here I had no idea this thread was here. So here is my first one.









(I'm just starting out so advice is welcome)


----------



## imperialis

*Docks Toronto*

I took this picture at the Docks last night. Did a little bit of RAW fine tuning in Aperture 2.

Canon 40D, Sigma 17-70mm, ISO 100, f/10, 30 sec.


----------



## ScanMan

Isight;801641(I'm just starting out so advice is welcome)[/QUOTE said:


> Think you nailed your subject's very pretty skin tones. When it's this tight, it makes me want to do this, though...see attached.


----------



## Isight

Thanks for the reply and tip ScanMan.


----------



## Greenman

I came across this in another forum and thought some might find it useful. It's a down-load-able Photoshop file that allows you to illustrate your studio lighting set-ups and save or share them.

Kevin Kertz | Commercial Photographer | Denver, Colorado

At the bottom centre of the Home page is a link to down load a lighting set up file. The zipped file is about 550 KB and once you unzip and open it in PS you will see a back ground, subject and camera. There are multiple layers containing various lights, cameras etc.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## screature

Ok so I downloaded the file and opened it. Not being a studio shooter, how exactly is this useful?


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Ok so I downloaded the file and opened it. Not being a studio shooter, how exactly is this useful?


To illustrate your setup, to keep a record of your setup with respect to lighting, subject/object placement etc. I've had that file for a while and see it often on photo sites especially in lighting threads.


----------



## sawatzky

SINC said:


> Last summer during the fires in the Okanagan, I watched a water bomber skim the lake at Willow Beach in Oosoyoos , B.C., where I was camped in my motor home.
> 
> Not many people have an appreciation for the sheer size of these planes, so I waited patiently until they had to take on supplies and got this shot. The smoke and haze were problems, but my digital Canon Pro 90IS did the trick using the full power of the 10x optical zoom.
> 
> Note the crew member on the top of the aircraft, just back of the cockpit windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


The description doesn't quite match the photo. Water bomber? USAirways?


----------



## screature

kps said:


> To illustrate your setup, to keep a record of your setup with respect to lighting, subject/object placement etc. I've had that file for a while and see it often on photo sites especially in lighting threads.


So mostly to show others how you achieved a certain look? For your own purposes wouldn't you just remember? I mean you would have set it up no?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> So mostly to show others how you achieved a certain look? For your own purposes wouldn't you just remember? I mean you would have set it up no?


I guess it would all depend on how long ago the shot was and how many others you have done since. I know I forget how I was able to get some of my shots, and I often am moving my lights around to try different effects, although that file was no help to me as I only have elements and it does not support nested layers :-(

Here are a few shots I just took with my new macro 60mm lens that I bought for my birthday!


























More on my flickr site, but these are the ones that I have been happiest with, comments are welcome as I know I still have a lot to learn!


----------



## ScanMan

sawatzky said:


> The description doesn't quite match the photo. Water bomber? USAirways?


No doubt about this one, baby. Bombs away!

(edit) ugh...oversharpened on the downsample, won't bother reposting)


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor Robertson said:


> Here are a few shots I just took with my new macro 60mm lens...


Those are nice! If you haven't found her already, this girl does some of my favourite close up work. Daily Walks | Diane Varner


----------



## DempsyMac

ScanMan said:


> Those are nice! If you haven't found her already, this girl does some of my favourite close up work. Daily Walks | Diane Varner


thanks what a link, wow some amazing shots there!!


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> I guess it would all depend on how long ago the shot was and how many others you have done since. I know I forget how I was able to get some of my shots, and I often am moving my lights around to try different effects, although that file was no help to me as I only have elements and it does not support nested layers :-(


Nice shots Trev. 

I don't mean to belabour the point about remembering ones lighting setups, but I used to work many years ago for a photo and video production company. I was the video production manager so while the lighting setups for video weren't as elaborate as they sometimes were for the photo shoots they still required a fair bit of work. Personally I always worked from general principles of lighting and then when something extra was required your instincts and creativity kicked in, if it worked and achieved what I was after I would always remember. Also the same could be said for our photographers.

I also just don't see how something like this little illustration file fits into a work flow, I mean the last thing I want to do when the creative juices are flowing is to break the flow and "take notes" of what I just did. I mean I suppose at the end of a shoot or session, you could always go to the trouble of illustrating what you just did, but it certainly isn't for me. After having downloaded the file, it would only ever serve as an instructional aid for me.

To each their own and if the file is useful to some then that is great.


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Nice shots Trev.
> 
> I don't mean to belabour the point about remembering ones lighting setups, but I used to work many years ago for a photo and video production company. I was the video production manager so while the lighting setups for video weren't as elaborate as they sometimes were for the photo shoots they still required a fair bit of work. Personally I always worked from general principles of lighting and then when something extra was required your instincts and creativity kicked in, if it worked and achieved what I was after I would always remember. Also the same could be said for our photographers.
> 
> I also just don't see how something like this little illustration file fits into a work flow, I mean the last thing I want to do when the creative juices are flowing is to break the flow and "take notes" of what I just did. I mean I suppose at the end of a shoot or session, you could always go to the trouble of illustrating what you just did, but it certainly isn't for me. After having downloaded the file, it would only ever serve as an instructional aid for me.
> 
> To each their own and if the file is useful to some then that is great.


Wow I had no idea of your back ground.

I totally agree from what I could see in the file I think it would be a great teaching tool but I don't see my self using it for every day work.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> If you haven't found her already, this girl does some of my favourite close up work. Daily Walks | Diane Varner


Her other work is beautiful as well. She has a great eye for detail and composition, her photos have a great feeling of intimacy, somehow even with the shots that are basically just still lifes or landscapes, there is (for me) a real feeling of the photographer being very connected to her subject matter.


----------



## Greenman

*greenman*



screature said:


> Nice shots Trev.
> 
> I don't mean to belabour the point about remembering ones lighting setups, but I used to work many years ago for a photo and video production company. I was the video production manager so while the lighting setups for video weren't as elaborate as they sometimes were for the photo shoots they still required a fair bit of work. Personally I always worked from general principles of lighting and then when something extra was required your instincts and creativity kicked in, if it worked and achieved what I was after I would always remember. Also the same could be said for our photographers.
> 
> I also just don't see how something like this little illustration file fits into a work flow, I mean the last thing I want to do when the creative juices are flowing is to break the flow and "take notes" of what I just did. I mean I suppose at the end of a shoot or session, you could always go to the trouble of illustrating what you just did, but it certainly isn't for me. After having downloaded the file, it would only ever serve as an instructional aid for me.
> 
> To each their own and if the file is useful to some then that is great.


I used to work in the photo industry too... mind you it was back in the days before Photoshop and digital backs. I've worked on every thing from major car shoots (with Terry Collier) Terry Collier - Wahooz Stills and Motion to food shoots to interiors for Architectural Digest. There were many occasions where I would draw schematics of the shoot labelling the lights, flags and fills for position and distance from subject. Re-shoots are to be avoided if at all possible however, when one occurred it was good to have a plan to re-position every thing quickly. Terry worked with 15 or 20 Speedotron 2400W and 4800w packs and heads. It took a day to set up in the studio - usually a sound stage, a few hours to shoot and a half day to strike.

I just thought this little item might be of some use to folks who shoot in a studio set up whether it's product or portraiture. If you don't think it's beneficial don't bother down loading it.

Cheers!


----------



## screature

Sorry Greenman didn't mean to come off as confrontational that wasn't my intent, sorry if I did. I downloaded it because I was curious as to what it was. It wasn't what I was expecting (I thought maybe it was going to be a layered file that actually provided lighting effects via layers ala the lens flare or lighting filters in PS.

So I just wasn't sure what use the file presented. Like I said, for me personally I would only use it for instructional purposes, but if others (yourself included) find it useful, then that is great. Hey, any tool that makes our lives easier is a good thing.

Once again sorry to have come across as confrontational, I just wasn't enthused by it myself, but that is just me and my opinion. Good on ya though for providing the link to a free download for those who have a use for it.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A few summers ago, I took this picture of the moon using my 2.1 Megapixel camera through a telescope. At the time, everybody I talked about told me you couldn't do astrophotography using a point and shoot as they all either were using SLRs or DSLRs. To this day, I'm still very proud of the end result and it still astounds me at how good a picture I got using it.


----------



## ScanMan

Smoothfonzo said:


> it still astounds me at how good a picture I got...


Is that a candy bar wrapper I see?! 

Pretty amazing shot. My longest lens doesn't get me near that, consequently all my well-intentioned moon shots are quite lame. Yours is certainly a keeper, and you can't help but let your mind wander when looking at it. Well done.


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> A few summers ago, I took this picture of the moon using my 2.1 Megapixel camera through a telescope. At the time, everybody I talked about told me you couldn't do astrophotography using a point and shoot as they all either were using SLRs or DSLRs. To this day, I'm still very proud of the end result and it still astounds me at how good a picture I got using it.
> 
> AWESOME! Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## bgw

Smoothfonzo, that is one killer shot:clap:. I'm jealous, all my astrophotography has been a washout!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

It was mainly pure luck. I've learned that, especially with a camera with narrow field, such as mine, you simply can't put the whole moon in the shot. Don't even try. Otherwise, it gets washed out. Instead, focus on a part of the moon so that you get more detail. Knowing that though, I see some moon shots using DSLRs that aren't nearly as good, which makes this even more impressive that it was done using a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Greenman

screature said:


> Sorry Greenman didn't mean to come off as confrontational that wasn't my intent, sorry if I did. I downloaded it because I was curious as to what it was. It wasn't what I was expecting (I thought maybe it was going to be a layered file that actually provided lighting effects via layers ala the lens flare or lighting filters in PS.
> 
> So I just wasn't sure what use the file presented. Like I said, for me personally I would only use it for instructional purposes, but if others (yourself included) find it useful, then that is great. Hey, any tool that makes our lives easier is a good thing.
> 
> Once again sorry to have come across as confrontational, I just wasn't enthused by it myself, but that is just me and my opinion. Good on ya though for providing the link to a free download for those who have a use for it.


No offence taken Screature... I just wanted to further explain where I'm coming from and how it might be used in a studio situation.

Cheers!


----------



## ScanMan

It's spring, and they're baaaaccckkk! After the winter respite, it's no longer safe to put out the green bin, unguarded. The shot's from late spring last year, and this guy knows he's come to the WRONG place looking for grubs. 200mm from 20ft.


----------



## Jason H

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9080/alleyj.jpg 
Forgot to snag the thumbnail address for this one. Click for the full size.


----------



## ScanMan

I'm always surprised how much "nature" still survives in downtown T.O. From behind the Ontario Science Centre this afternoon. 1/250 / f8/ISO 200/27mm DX.


----------



## imobile

ScanMan said:


> It's spring, and they're baaaaccckkk! After the winter respite, it's no longer safe to put out the green bin, unguarded. The shot's from late spring last year, and this guy knows he's come to the WRONG place looking for grubs. 200mm from 20ft.



Oh no, please don't hurt my mummy!


----------



## ScanMan

imobile said:


> Oh no, please don't hurt my mummy!


Boy, those are little ones – so curious and unafraid. Great shot.

A couple of months from now babies like these will be gathering on my garage roof, waiting for their Mom's guided tour of our 2nd floor windows. One window is right at our bathroom, so it's always alarming to stumble in there in the middle of the night and have that immediate feeling that you're being stared at (like in your shot), while you're occupied. 

If they weren't so cute...


----------



## MacPhoto

*Here is a photo from the weekend.*

Here is a photo from the weekend.


----------



## kps

Nice work MacPhoto, interesting MU+hair. --How about a little background on that shoot?


----------



## SINC

Currently on a run through southern Utah, these at Zion National Park:


----------



## keebler27

snapped this shot a few years ago. only editing in PS was to erase some sensor dust. colours are 100% original. couldn't believe my luck that day.


----------



## DempsyMac

keebler27 said:


> snapped this shot a few years ago. only editing in PS was to erase some sensor dust. colours are 100% original. couldn't believe my luck that day.


wow that is great! And no flair off the sun either that is hard to get but I guess the tree's helped.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Currently on a run through southern Utah, these at Zion National Park:


Hey SINC say Hi to Zion for me!! I love that place. My Dad was stationed at Hill Airforce Base as a diplomatic posting (NORAD/NATO installation), so we lived in Utah for 3 years in the late 60's.

We travelled around a lot when we were there and Zion was one place I remember very vividly (probably partly because I almost fell off one of the mountain trails to my death, but that is another story), so your pics take me back.

Hope to return someday, I would love to see that part of the world again, it is beautiful.


----------



## Macified

Caught this fella taking a break from the daily grind...


----------



## DempsyMac

ha ha ha Macified good one


----------



## keebler27

saw this pic on TMZ.com (yes..i check it out occasionally), but check out this photo:

http://www.astrosurf.com/legault/atlantis_hst_transit.html


----------



## Jason H




----------



## Jason H




----------



## screature

Geez, Jason H looks more like the prairies than the GTO.  Nice shots though, spring is certainly here.


----------



## Jason H

screature said:


> Geez, Jason H looks more like the prairies than the GTO.  Nice shots though, spring is certainly here.


Haha, Thanks

Its actually just across the River in West Carleton... the furthest west part of the city of Ottawa.


----------



## Dreambird

OK... seems this thread was found...  So I'm a lousy searcher...


----------



## danalicious

KC - is that the Calgary Zoo?


----------



## Dreambird

Yup...


----------



## ScanMan

5:15 somewhere.


----------



## The Doug

Nice!

Was that shot taken on the walkway between the two towers? Interesting (but not surprising) to see the protective wiring - when I was there in 1982 (or so) it was wide open. 

Here's a pic scanned from my old B&W negs. - I think I posted this shot in this thread ages ago.


----------



## ScanMan

Damn! 

Your shot is the way I wish it still was. Now, you're basically encased like a bird in a cage. All the time I imagined what it must have been like centuries ago scurrying about up there, at the highest point in a cluttered little town. 

BTW, the bell rang while we were up there, and I nearly filled my pants.


----------



## The Doug

I didn't hear a bell when I was there, but I saw one of them (the _Emmanuel_, I think). Absolutely huge, as are the structural timbers supporting it - I think the timbers impressed me more than the bell itself, I just wasn't expecting to see them. Yes it is a pity that they've enclosed the walkway, but that's the way of the world now I guess. I recall when I visited it was cold, overcast, and really windy - the walkway definitely wasn't for the faint of heart that day. Very exposed, very high up, just a stone railing between you and...


----------



## ScanMan

Bong!!!


----------



## spiffychristian

ScanMan said:


> 5:15 somewhere.


i just got back from paris a month ago! and i was at notre dame so it's really cool that i recognize that!


----------



## spiffychristian

since we're on the topic of paris.....
View attachment 9165


----------



## ScanMan

spiffychristian said:


> since we're on the topic of paris.....


What's that thing?:lmao:


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here is my Paris (Hotel in Las Vegas) photo:


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor, looks like the real deal to me. Just clone off the restaurant sign and you'll have enjoyed two trips in one!

And staying on theme...


----------



## PrinceMS

^ Amazing shot


----------



## ScanMan

PrinceMS said:


> ^ Amazing shot


Merci.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey guys, I came across this photo. Is it just a quirk of nature or is it photoshopped?

View attachment 9224


----------



## kps

Looks photoshopped and not a very good or convincing job.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Trevor, looks like the real deal to me. Just clone off the restaurant sign and you'll have enjoyed two trips in one!
> 
> And staying on theme...


Beauty! :clap:


----------



## rbrumble

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey guys, I came across this photo. Is it just a quirk of nature or is it photoshopped?
> 
> View attachment 9224


It's a Goatse, lol!


----------



## sharonmac09

rbrumble said:


> It's a Goatse, lol!


a goatse? I actually had to google this term (Wiki). Only in your ah dirty mind would you
be able to imagine this. I surely had no intention of it. I just thought it was an interesting picture and merely inquired whether or not it was photoshopped. I'm sorry that I prompted your ah.. dirty mind to kick into overdrive.


----------



## ssk

Title: Un œuf or Dark Side of the Egg


----------



## SINC




----------



## ScanMan

Nothing lurid here...just charming B&Ws. Makes you think a bit about the poor girl and how the whole fabricated, living icon thing, would soon do her in.

Marilyn Monroe's Day in the Park
August 1950: A 24-year-old Marilyn, wearing a simple button-down shirt monogrammed with her initials, leans against a tree in Los Angeles' Griffith Park for LIFE photographer Ed Clark. The negatives for these photos were recently discovered during our ongoing effort to digitize LIFE's immense and storied photo archive, including outtakes and entire shoots that never saw the light of day. Click through to see more stunning shots of Marilyn, plus the reason why they may never have been published...

Marilyn Monroe - MARILYN: Never-Published Photos - LIFE


----------



## Macified

Two black and whites from a recent road trip (cottage and back). Any suggestions for getting a better black and white conversion.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> Any suggestions for getting a better black and white conversion.


Do you use Photoshop?


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> Do you use Photoshop?


I have Photoshop. These were done by making adjustments in iPhoto (not just using the effect).

I don't know enough Photoshop to have a good process. I can do them in Photoshop but would just be using the same process as I did in iPhoto.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> I have Photoshop. These were done by making adjustments in iPhoto (not just using the effect).


Sorry, I have very limited experience with iPhoto. In Photoshop, I usually play around with the sliders in the Image/Adjustments/Black&White (attached). 

For a brighter sky, pull back on the blue. For contrast in your trees, maybe pull back on the yellow and boost the magentas. 

Play around till you've got something happening that you like, and then do your curves. 

But you know what...I'm probably the wrong person to be giving you tips here, and perhaps an iPhoto expert should step in.


----------



## Macified

Unfortunately, I'm still on CS2. No Image>Adjustments>Black & White panel for me.

I usually adjust the exposure and white balance.
Bump up the contrast a bit
Desaturate
Adjust 
Sharpen some

I did like the processing in LightRoom 2 but haven't jumped on purchasing since the beta expired.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> I did like the processing in LightRoom 2 but haven't jumped on purchasing since the beta expired.


Ahh...that's where I usually make my B&W move these days. The LR conversion is nicely integrated. Play around to my heart's content...non-destructive...if it's turning into a decent monochrome, then I export it to PS. 

The saturation/contrast adjustments in iPhoto sounds like a plan, but I believe that to get better conversions, you're going to have to get some SW that lets you play with the individual tones. 

Might be time to bite the bullet.


----------



## eglockling

Macified said:


> I have Photoshop. These were done by making adjustments in iPhoto (not just using the effect).
> 
> I don't know enough Photoshop to have a good process. I can do them in Photoshop but would just be using the same process as I did in iPhoto.


In Photoshop, create a "levels" layer. This will allow you to adjust the balance between black and white in your photos. Remember "polar-opposites" work best - high contast will help your b/w photos "pop".


----------



## ssk

What I think are most important is B&W are sharpness and contrast. For better contrast control, change the saturation for the different colours ( I use Aperture. I'm not sure if this is possible in iPhoto ) 

Play around with those until you get something you like.

Another one:"


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Two black and whites from a recent road trip (cottage and back). Any suggestions for getting a better black and white conversion.


Here's another, older technique that works with CS2:

1/ duplicate background

2/ choose Layer--> Adjustment Layer-->Channel Mixer

In *Channel Mixer* -- click the *monochrome* check box and play around with the sliders. As an example, slide red and green up 150+ slide blue way down. Gives you that Ansel Adams look. ;-)

3/ Follow up with Layers-->Adjustment Layer-->*Curves* to increase contrast.

4/ Any other Adjustment Layer or Filter, action, etc. 

Experiment.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Nothing lurid here...just charming B&Ws. Makes you think a bit about the poor girl and how the whole fabricated, living icon thing, would soon do her in.


Interesting images, thanks for the link.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

The Doug,

I've been back to this shot a few times now... interesting how much energy is coming out of such a static (bust-like) image. It's quite compelling.

Care to offer a sentence on the origin or technique?


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. It's a severe crop from one of the images I took with my trusty old Panasonic FZ20 in 2005 of a cenotaph in Westmount Qc. One uncropped shot, different angle, is on my iWeb page. 

Technique... well, I didn't really keep track of my post-processing - I used Nikon Capture NX and GraphicConverterX to monkey around with levels, change to B&W / mild sepia, and I experimented with a number of different filters. Started out as a bit of a lark but I'm fairly pleased with the end result.

I think it's about time I dragged my Nikon out and went on a photo safari. Been far too long since I've taken any new shots.


----------



## ssk

I'm proud of this one. It's a late-night "hey, let's try this" picture:










My other pics are at:
Flickr: S.S.K.'s Photostream


----------



## SoyMac

ssk said:


> I'm proud of this one. It's a late-night "hey, let's try this" picture:


Great shot, ssk!
Which camera and lens?


----------



## ssk

Thanks!
Lens - Cheapo 18-135 at 100 mm with a reversed Nikon 35 f/2 at ∞ focus. Camera - Nikon D80


----------



## SoyMac

ssk said:


> Thanks!
> Lens - Cheapo 18-135 at 100 mm with a reversed Nikon 35 f/2 at ∞ focus. Camera - Nikon D80


I guess the most important part is the f/2, and not the money spent.
Good work! (and good lesson!)


----------



## The Doug

*nothing special, just puttering in the garden...*

hana-shobu









clematis


----------



## KC4

The Clematis especially is striking! :clap:


----------



## mcgrayce




----------



## mcgrayce




----------



## mcgrayce

Santa Monica Pier Santa Monica, CA


----------



## Jason H

mcgrayce said:


> Santa Monica Pier Santa Monica, CA


I love it. 










Not my best work, but I had only had the camera for a couple months at the point I took that shot. I want to go back to the pier, during daylight.


----------



## Jason H




----------



## ScanMan

From yesterday. Can't get near this train trestle without taking a couple of shots. 

I dunno about this little Canon G10 I've been using for about a month now. It shoots kind of flat and "chalky". My other little Canon has its trademark P&S warmth and fuzziness - my DSLR, the same. This thing...maybe it's a look I have to get used to. The rez and sharpness, however are good.


----------



## The Doug

Another shot from a few years ago. Converted it to b&w this evening - it can be fun playing around with older images sometimes and I've always had a soft spot for b&w.


----------



## SINC

Stumbled across these creatures on a recent trip to southern Utah.


----------



## MrNeoStylez




----------



## SINC

*Bryce Canyon, Utah*


----------



## sharonmac09

Gorgeous pic Sinc!


----------



## SINC

Yellowstone River, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming:


----------



## MrNeoStylez

Barrie, Ontario









Toronto, Ontario


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> Yellowstone River, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming


I'm jealous. You've been rolling through some breathtaking scenery, there!


----------



## SINC

Lone tree on Battlefield of Custer's Last Stand at the Battle of the Little Bighorn, Montana:


----------



## SINC

Arches National Park near Moab, Utah:


----------



## ScanMan

5:30 am. Someone's little hideaway.


----------



## ssk




----------



## DempsyMac

ScanMan said:


> 5:30 am. Someone's little hideaway.


This shot is so tack sharp, well done. Great view as well


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks for the memories! Photo from LA Times.


----------



## SHEMM

London, England. Guess what this is.


----------



## CubaMark

Here's a link to a short webpage article about a photographer nicknamed "Weegee". On the page is a link to download an MP3 audio file of the photographer, taken from an old LP album, in which he describes is photographic methods. It's quite fascinating, actually... the audio is full of hiss and clicks from the vinyl-->digital conversion. I loved hearing the terminology and the cultural framing of the piece. Well worth the 9:10 listen...

*Short Bio:*

Weegee was the pseudonym of Arthur Fellig (June 12, 1899 – December 26, 1968), an American photographer and photojournalist, known for his stark black and white street photography.


*Webpage article:*

Boogie Woogie Flu: Weegee Speaks!


*Download the MP3 audio file:*

http://tedbarron.com/BWF-June-2009/22-Weegee.mp3


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

Who's there?


----------



## Niteshooter

SHEMM said:


> London, England. Guess what this is.


Didn't that go boom in V?


----------



## keebler27

SHEMM said:


> London, England. Guess what this is.


is it not westminster abbey?


----------



## keebler27

snapped this one of my son having some fun in the local splash pad park today


----------



## Isight

I wish they made a lens that wide so there would be no need for stichen


----------



## ScanMan

LR 2.4 update. Adobe - Latest Product Updates


----------



## JCCanuck

*Nikon has but good luck in getting it!*



Isight said:


> I wish they made a lens that wide so there would be no need for stichen


Check this lens out
Nikon 13mm f/5.6


----------



## Isight

I had seen that would love to have it. But I don't have 30k sitting around


----------



## The Doug

Love the ergonomics description.


----------



## Niteshooter

JCCanuck said:


> Check this lens out
> Nikon 13mm f/5.6


Wonder if Nikon Canada has that from their Pro Loan dept. Sorry can't say for sure since I shoot Canon who don't really have anything close unless you consider the 15mm fisheye which isn't anywhere near that lens.

K


----------



## Niteshooter

Isight said:


> I wish they made a lens that wide so there would be no need for stichen


There are some film cameras that can do wide panoramas granted that shot is pretty darn seamless if it is stitched....

I shoot with the first version of the Lnhof Technorama, there is a current version with interchangeable lenses but brutally expensive which is depicted in that link.

Also a Widelux which I 
now wish I had a roll of Kodachrome to fire through before it's too late...

Also shot with a Korona 11x17 Banquet camera that I picked up from friends who used to own Gallery Cameras here in Toronto. Problem was film which I had to buy in a roll and cut in the darkroom to load in the film holders. Only prints I have are contacts since there weren't any enlargers big enough...

It's kind of depressing to look at how easy it is to stitch up panoramas now....

K


----------



## Isight

Niteshooter said:


> There are some film cameras that can do wide panoramas granted that shot is pretty darn seamless if it is stitched....


Ya it is stitched CS4 can work magic sometimes.


----------



## SoyMac

JCCanuck said:


> Check this lens out
> Nikon 13mm f/5.6


Caveat Emptor:
R-UW AF Nikonos RS Nikkor 13mm Fisheye Lens 1:2.8 - eBay (item 360165722944 end time Jul-26-09 14:39:51 PDT)


----------



## imobile

*Reminds me of that Paul Simon song....*



ScanMan said:


> Thanks for the memories! Photo from LA Times.


The good old K25!


----------



## imobile

*Thought add these few snaps from the back yard....*



imobile said:


> The good old K25!


not K25, digital!


----------



## ScanMan

Saturday night up north. What a wonderful weekend for the camera folk.


----------



## ScanMan

Have no idea what this stuff is, though my wife assures me it's canola. She's usually right.


----------



## Macified

Panoramic image of Cruiser Lake sunset. Made from 4 iPhone 3Gs snaps. No editing other than stitching. Obviously there are some blow-outs and aberations but still a decent job from a phone camera.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

A beautiful B & W shot, well composed Doug! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Couple from this aft's hike along the Rouge. Never been...nice spot.


----------



## SINC




----------



## ScanMan

Sinc, what do you call those? Bumped into someone on the trail who referred to them as a "Tartar's Hat" lily. True?


----------



## SINC

ScanMan said:


> Sinc, what do you call those? Bumped into someone on the trail who referred to them as a "Tartar's Hat" lily. True?


Nope, they are Saskatchewan's provincial flower, the Tiger Lilly.


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> ...the Tiger Lilly.


I've always called them that, as well. I guess a basic rule of thumb would be, to not believe everything you hear from strangers in the woods.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Sinc, what do you call those? Bumped into someone on the trail who referred to them as a "Tartar's Hat" lily. True?


Never heard of a Tartar's Hat Lily, however there is the Turk's Cap Lily, which is related to the Tiger Lily.


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> ...there is the Turk's Cap Lily, which is related to the Tiger Lily.


Bingo! 

The petals curl back severely, and this person I bumped into in the woods (who resembled a female version of Led Zep IV's kindling collector) said "Look at them, don't they look like Turk's hats?". 

I thought I heard "Tartar", as I'm not much into flowers, or tip-toeing through poison ivy to shoot them, while maintaining small talk with earthy gnomes sporting large carved poles.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

A heritage church called St. Peter's in Aylmer where I live burned down a few weeks back, set on fire by arsonists with a malatove cocktail.

Afterwards I went to the ruins a couple of times taking photos. They of course had large wire fence barricades up keeping people away so you could only get so close. But by bringing a step ladder on the second day I was able to get some pretty good shots by shooting over the fence.

Here are a couple (actually one, before and after in Photoshop) that I didn't need the ladder for. The statue of St. Peter was still standing in the spire tower with everything around him in ruins. I thought the contrast of him still standing there on guard was fitting, in that the building was destroyed but the community that attended it still stood as their were no deaths.

I am no church goer and haven't been since my teens, but I know that places such as this are beloved by their community that attend it, yet the building extends its reach much beyond the religious community as it was a landmark in our town and it was really quite touching to see the number of people who came out over the next several days as if to pay their last respects. 

I met a woman while taking my photos who had got up at 6 in the morning to drive for two hours to come and say farewell to a place where she was married, her two daughters were baptized and her husband eulogized after his death. In speaking with her, her eyes welled up on several occasions when she talked about what the building had meant to her.

It was my intention to do a bit of a series documenting the aftermath as a sort of memento mori.

So all that being said the first photo is the "straight" shot and the second is the Photoshop altered memento mori piece. This is just the first one I have Photoshopped after going through the edit in Lightroom. I took a few hundred shots overall and now have it down to about 20-30 that I think I will work on.


----------



## ScanMan

Good on you, screature. And a nice processing choice for burned out ruins, IMO – they'll be great.


----------



## screature

Thanks for the feedback ScanMan.  I will certainly do my best to do justice to the subject matter.

What have you been working on lately?


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Good on you, screature. And a nice processing choice for burned out ruins, IMO – they'll be great.


What he said! 

Great stuff, I especially love the 2nd / processed pic. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Macified

The Doug said:


> What he said!
> 
> Great stuff, I especially love the 2nd / processed pic. Looking forward to seeing more!


I too am looking forward to seeing more. If you feel that they turn out well, perhaps an iPhoto book sold with proceeds going to the church or books made available to the congregation (at cost) would be a nice gesture. Since you are in the area, some stories from locals about the church (like the story above) could grace the pages as well. I know I'd be interested.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> What have you been working on lately?


Shot a card full at the annual City Hall art show on Saturday. Just crawling through them in LR right now.

theDoug, you got something interesting going on with that 2nd from last shot. It's like your door knocker from a couple of days ago. Guess you've got a preset for it by now.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Guess you've got a preset for it by now.


No preset, but depending on the shot I can't seem to stay away from the "gloom" filter in GraphicConverter. I am weak.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> What he said!
> 
> Great stuff, I especially love the 2nd / processed pic. Looking forward to seeing more!


Thanks The Doug! As I get them processed I will post more.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> I too am looking forward to seeing more. If you feel that they turn out well, perhaps an iPhoto book sold with proceeds going to the church or books made available to the congregation (at cost) would be a nice gesture. Since you are in the area, some stories from locals about the church (like the story above) could grace the pages as well. I know I'd be interested.


That is a great idea Macified! I will certainly take it under advisement.

I know a small gallery owner here in town and if the work is worthy I could possibly get a show together as well and if such a book were to come about they could be sold in conjunction with a show. Once again thanks for the positive feedback and I will post more as the work evolves.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> No preset, but depending on the shot I can't seem to stay away from the "gloom" filter in GraphicConverter. I am weak.


Woo!! Really cool The Doug!! What are we looking at?

I also really liked the solarized/infrared looking industrial piece you posted above this one. :clap:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Shot a card full at the annual City Hall art show on Saturday. Just crawling through them in LR right now.
> 
> theDoug, you got something interesting going on with that 2nd from last shot. It's like your door knocker from a couple of days ago. Guess you've got a preset for it by now.


Nice shot ScanMan. I am a sucker for shots with good reflections. :clap:


----------



## Macified

*More from the iPhone and Autostitch*

Another panoramic shot from an iPhone 3Gs. Stitched on the phone using Autostitch software then cropped and processed in iPhoto. Took this one while trying my iPhone at geocaching. Everything just works.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Another panoramic shot from an iPhone 3Gs. Stitched on the phone using Autostitch software then cropped and processed in iPhoto. Took this one while trying my iPhone at geocaching. Everything just works.


Pretty amazing results for an iPhone!


----------



## screature

As promised here are a couple more images from the St. Peter's Church fire series. If anyone wants to see more just let me know, but I don't want to post too many at once.


----------



## The Doug

Brilliant on multiple levels. Love the post-processing too, the images have a Daguerrotype feel to them. Post more, eh?


----------



## ScanMan

screature, 

Well, I'm not a God guy myself, but what happened to that lovely church is a crying shame. I'm drawn to shooting churches and have series on many, but nothing like this. Nothing in ruins. This is extremely hurtful to those who hold such things in the highest regard.

I think the consensus around here is that your look really captures the sense of loss. Almost leaves a sooty taste in your mouth. Nice eye, good heart, and please do show some more.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Brilliant on multiple levels. Love the post-processing too, the images have a Daguerrotype feel to them. Post more, eh?


Thanks The Doug, the Daguerrotype (with a very little bit of colour bleeding through) is exactly the feel I was going for so I am glad that you see it that way.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> screature,
> 
> Well, I'm not a God guy myself, but what happened to that lovely church is a crying shame. I'm drawn to shooting churches and have series on many, but nothing like this. Nothing in ruins. This is extremely hurtful to those who hold such things in the highest regard.
> 
> I think the consensus around here is that your look really captures the sense of loss. Almost leaves a sooty taste in your mouth. Nice eye, good heart, and please do show some more.


Once again, thank you for your comments ScanMan they are greatly appreciated. I will post more as I process them.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> Woo!! Really cool The Doug!! What are we looking at?
> 
> I also really liked the solarized/infrared looking industrial piece you posted above this one. :clap:


It's a huge word-art sculpture installed high up in the atrium of the building I work in. Probably about 20 feet from top to bottom (and about 50 feet off the main floor). Nice to be able to get a good shot of it with my new Nikkor lens. I think it's stainless steel but it could very well be aluminum. I kicked up the colour saturation & other things in this shot otherwise it would have been a pretty flat image - the end result is what I see in my mind's eye when I glance at the sculpture, anyway.

The industrial thing is also in the building where I work - it's a railing mount. The solarization effect is the lowly "gloom" filter in GraphicConverter. I seem to be using this filter frequently these days - I find it suits some images. I've always had a thing for solarization anyway; back in my b&w darkroom days (sigh...) I used to solarize prints a lot (much to dismay of other darkroom users sometimes).


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

Another really nice shot The Doug. I've had a "thing" for industrial looking subject matter going back to my university days. I like the composition and the bright splash of yellow makes for a nice visual contrast. Kudos!


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> The industrial thing is also in the building where I work - it's a railing mount. The solarization effect is the lowly "gloom" filter in GraphicConverter. I seem to be using this filter frequently these days - I find it suits some images.


I've read about and debated trying GraphicConverter for a while. And after your comments and recent shots here, I downloaded the thing and then chickened-out when it came time to install. I HATE rounding up debris on SW I demo and uninstall if I don't like it.

Aside from your recent attraction to the "gloom" thing, are there other features you've found worthwhile?


----------



## The Doug

Overall GraphicConverter is pretty powerful. I've been using it for years. It does lack some interface finesse etc. and it has some quirks here and there but hey, for the price it's dandy. Until I get a new copy of PS Elements (I used to use the comparatively ancient 2.0 version which won't run in Leopard, _grrr_....). Anyway I'll stick with Capture NX for all raw processing and GraphicConverter for heavy PP effects etc. for now.

When I started dabbling in infrared photography a couple of years ago I found that GraphicConverter makes swapping colour channels a snap; there's menu items just for that kind of thing. Whereas, I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to do it in PS Elements - maybe the latest version has a simple solution. I guess I'll find out when I get a new copy of Elements.


----------



## DempsyMac

I am way behind posting these but here are a few shots I took on Canada Day.
Was my first time ever taking shots of fireworks


----------



## FeXL

Trevor, do you have PS? If so, open up images 2&3 and in the Levels dialogue, adjust the gamma (middle slider) to the right, to your taste. It will darken the sky so that it is a little less obtrusive. The end result also saturates your colors to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Trevor, do you have PS? If so, open up images 2&3 and in the Levels dialogue, adjust the gamma (middle slider) to the right, to your taste. It will darken the sky so that it is a little less obtrusive. The end result also saturates your colors to a greater or lesser extent.


I only have elements, and from what I can find I don't have the options that you are talking about.


----------



## screature

*St. Paul's Church Fire Series*

My apologies for referring to the church that burnt in Aylmer as St. Peter's, the church's name is actually St. Paul's. I have now processed 25 images. So here are a few more for those who requested to see them. Thanks for your support and interest.


----------



## ScanMan

screature,

Glad you cleared that up. When you earlier said St. Peter's, I immediately did what Im always want to do, and that's fire up Google Earth. In this case, to check out what the church looked like before the inferno. 

I use the word inferno, because I just viewed the video of the fire (in Google Earth, search: St. Paul's Church Aylmer, Gatineau).

What destruction!

The shots you just posted are intense. Appears you lucked out with a good sky/clouds that add to the drama. Are you working to a specific size on these? I imagine your wheels are turning regarding mounting, framing, presentation. So many interesting options considering the subject...

FWIW, and this is just my 2¢...I'm not seeing them HUGE. As theDoug says, they have that old, old French feel. Paper choice, my man, that's going to be important. Leave some border? What an interesting project you've taken on!

Don't know if I've posted this, but if you're looking to generate a commemorative book of some type, I've seen good work from this outfit. Make your own book with Blurb


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor,

Did this with an older version of Elements 4. Might give you some ideas...


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> screature,
> 
> Glad you cleared that up. When you earlier said St. Peter's, I immediately did what Im always want to do, and that's fire up Google Earth. In this case, to check out what the church looked like before the inferno.
> 
> I use the word inferno, because I just viewed the video of the fire (in Google Earth, search: St. Paul's Church Aylmer, Gatineau).
> 
> What destruction!
> 
> The shots you just posted are intense. Appears you lucked out with a good sky/clouds that add to the drama. Are you working to a specific size on these? I imagine your wheels are turning regarding mounting, framing, presentation. So many interesting options considering the subject...
> 
> FWIW, and this is just my 2¢...I'm not seeing them HUGE. As theDoug says, they have that old, old French feel. Paper choice, my man, that's going to be important. Leave some border? What an interesting project you've taken on!
> 
> Don't know if I've posted this, but if you're looking to generate a commemorative book of some type, I've seen good work from this outfit. Make your own book with Blurb


Thanks for the the feedback ScanMan. Yes there are many considerations. As far as size is concerned I am thinking in the order of 19"x 13" because that is the limit of what I can print with my HP Photosmart B9180 which renders B&W beautifully. The paper I was thinking off was the Hahnemuhle Smooth Fine Art Paper which is a matte paper and when used with the HP inks yields a 200 year archival print. Do you have any other suggestions?

Because of the vignetting I was not thinking of leaving a border. Did you have any other thoughts? Any suggestions that you may have would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## DempsyMac

with your help I did this...


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor Robertson said:


> with your help I did this...


KABOOOOOMMM!!!

That kicks A**, Trevor.


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> with your help I did this...


That looks fantastic Trevor. Kudos!


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> The paper I was thinking off was the Hahnemuhle Smooth Fine Art Paper...because of the vignetting I was not thinking of leaving a border.


Yeah, I think you want something with a slightly warm base and no OBAs. Your Hahnemuhle choice sounds bang on. 

To my eye, you've got both a black shadows and a sooty thing happening. So if you wanted to punch the blacks, I'd consider Epson exhibition fibre. It's wicked on anything geometric like architecture with strong shadows, and would really deliver a "starkness" to your burned scene.

But like you, I'm leaning to the warmer, (one might say "gentler"), sooty thing which would be emphasized by the lower contrast in your choice of matte.

And here, because I'm a shameless Epson hag, I'd be pulling out a few nice sheets of Ultra Smooth Fine Art, which always surprises me at how warm-toned it really is.

As for a border or no... a border might over-emphasize your vignetting, which is working really well as is. Me, I'm sitting on a fence on this one...

There. I've somehow managed to generate a post that's of very little help at all.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

Another nice shot The Doug. Colour and subject matter wise, this ties right in with your post and chain shot you posted previously.


----------



## The Doug

*Couldn't Resist...*


----------



## ScanMan

It's for sale! YAY! I want one. Do they come in other colours?


----------



## The Doug

Whoever restored this thing (and painted it) did a great job. Immaculate and um, very colourful. Here's another taken from a slightly different angle, with no post-processing other than mild Unsharp Mask.


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> Whoever restored this thing (and painted it) did a great job. Immaculate and um, very colourful.


"Hand me that can of Ol' Caterpillar, Jake..."

And here I thought you'd "painted" it yourself!


----------



## The Doug

Couldn't resist tinkering. I replaced the first version above with a new one - I think this version is better, and what I was originally after. Different shot, processed with greater care.


----------



## Cliffy

I went out for the Worldwide photo walk on Saturday in Cambridge. It was a nice day for a stroll.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of tractors:


----------



## ScanMan

1960 Kodachrome.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

Nice barn, the Doug. Here's a guest.


----------



## The Doug

And here's a playmate.


----------



## ScanMan

Nice USM, the whiskers are hilarious. 

Here's some brutal USM. I could futz with this all night trying to nail straw for 800 pixels. But hey...farmer Bob did roll our friends a nice fattie!

And Cliffy, your doorway really makes me wonder about the people inside.


----------



## screature

Nice tractors, barns and cows, SINC, ScanMan and The Doug!!

While we are on the subject matter. My wife and I took a little trip to Westport/Picton/Bloomfield/Sandbanks at the beginning of the week, here are a couple of barn shots. 

The first was out the window of the car while my wife was driving, I have always loved taking shots out of a moving vehicle, you can get some pretty happy accidents (photographic not vehicular  ) that way.

In the second the day was really hazy and the light very flat so it took a lot of work in Lightroom to get something out of it but in the end given the lighting I am happy with it.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

More Barn!

The Rusties could tell this story better, but as I heard it, Neil Young has sound equipment and of course speakers, in various outbuildings on his farm. One day while lazily floating on a raft in one of his ponds and listening to tunes emanating from his farm-wide system, he was getting a bit annoyed with the sound balance.

"More Barn!" he called across the water to one of his farmhands. "More Barn".

After 25 years cottaging on Manitoulin Island, I've got enough barn shots to fill a silo. I've always had a soft spot for the old things. It's nice to see others feel the same.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ssk




----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

Sandbanks Provincial Park, on Lake Ontario, Canada's inland Riviera.


----------



## screature

Another shot in the Sandbanks Provincial Park (sans sand).

Shot this one from the hip without looking through the viewfinder. An old art school technique that sometimes can yield surprisingly good results. Takes the brain somewhat out of the equation and allows for chance, which is sometimes better than our intentions.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> More Barn!
> 
> The Rusties could tell this story better, but as I heard it, Neil Young has sound equipment and of course speakers, in various outbuildings on his farm. One day while lazily floating on a raft in one of his ponds and listening to tunes emanating from his farm-wide system, he was getting a bit annoyed with the sound balance.
> 
> "More Barn!" he called across the water to one of his farmhands. "More Barn".
> 
> After 25 years cottaging on Manitoulin Island, I've got enough barn shots to fill a silo. I've always had a soft spot for the old things. It's nice to see others feel the same.


Nice shot and story ScanMan! Yeah I am a sucker for old stuff too, there is such character in them and I always feel that some untold story is somehow being expressed.


----------



## screature

The Doug, you seem to like to shoot on gloomy days when many would figure the light is too flat to bother. Good on ya for pulling out great images despite the conditions. In fact It the conditions become what makes the images interesting.


----------



## screature

Here is another shot of our little trip to the Westport/Picton/Sandbanks area. This time in Picton of the old Regent Theatre, a real old school theatre, not too many of them left.

I thought a B&W treatment with a touch of sepia suited the subject matter.


----------



## SoyMac

ssk said:


> Lindt


ssk, short depth of field, and chocolate - two of my favourite things!
Great shot!

Would you mind if I ask, what lens?


----------



## ScanMan

Yeah, ssk sweet shot. I thought you'd put up the chocolate because we'd been showcasing cows lately.

This for SoyMac: Flickr: More detail about Brown Gold


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ...Flickr: More detail about Brown Gold


f/2, aaaaaah!


----------



## SINC

Ambulances line up, 21 in all, at the gates of the exhibition grounds to transport the injured after the main stage collapse in high winds at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose, Alberta on August 1, 2009:


----------



## ScanMan

I'm such a sucker for clouds. Add a bit of sunset...Bonus! 1/400 f6.3 ISO500 55mm
And one more for contrast... 1/400 f11 ISO200 10mm


----------



## Hypno

*Minolta 50mm*

Just got my Minolta 50mm 1.7 prime and love it....this is the first shot!


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> I'm such a sucker for clouds. Add a bit of sunset...Bonus! 1/400 f6.3 ISO500 55mm
> And one more for contrast... 1/400 f11 ISO200 10mm


ScanMan - very Canadian images. Love 'em! Especially the second.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> ScanMan - very Canadian images. Love 'em! Especially the second.


Thanks. Didn't consider the "Canadian" aspect to them, but you're right. They were taken up north where the landscape makes a Canadian feel right at home. Well, an Ontarian anyway.

I suppose what makes the biggest impression on me in shots like these, aren't the actual clouds, but the fact that we still have so much room to step back and enjoy them! It's really a vista thing. And our country has it in spades.


----------



## FeXL

ScanMan said:


> I suppose what makes the biggest impression on me in shots like these, aren't the actual clouds, but the fact that we still have so much room to step back and enjoy them! It's really a vista thing. And our country has it in spades.


Shhhhh. Don't tell anybody...


----------



## screature

^^^ The cat is already out of the bag... it's called Manifest Destiny...


----------



## screature

*All Hail Lightroom and Photoshop!*

Here is a photo that I took recently on a trip to Sandbanks Provincial Park on the north shore of Lake Ontario. Unfortunately the conditions were less than ideal that day, hazy and overcast producing flat and low contrast lighting. We were only there for a couple of hours so I couldn't wait for conditions to improve, but the subject matter was great. So I took a few shots anyway hoping that I could make something out of them with Lightroom and Photoshop. So here is the original and the "final" image after Lightroom adjustments and a fairly good deal of work in Photoshop. Still less than ideal, but at least something that is more worthy of the subject matter.

Before:









After:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Thanks. Didn't consider the "Canadian" aspect to them, but you're right. They were taken up north where the landscape makes a Canadian feel right at home. Well, an Ontarian anyway.


The first shot (the sunset) really reminds me of those small panel paintings that Tom Thompson was so famous for, very "Canadian" indeed! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Hypno said:


> Just got my Minolta 50mm 1.7 prime and love it....


That's seriously sharp with some nice colour and the sweetest bokeh for a short lens. What camera are you using it on? You focus manual on this, or auto? Where did you find the lens?


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> ... I took a few shots anyway hoping that I could make something out of them with Lightroom and Photoshop.


It's great how LR lets you nicely drag the colour out of something and play with it. Like the subtle orange in your trunk, yellow in the grass, cyan(?) in your lower sky. A subject worth saving, screature. Nice job!

Also, it'd make a great seat for a couple of people I can think of.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Also, it'd make a great seat for a couple of people I can think of.


Thanks ScanMan! They would have to be pretty large people for it to make a comfortable seat. Without a real point of reference for scale you can't really tell just how large this stump was. To the top of it was 10 - 12 feet.


----------



## Hypno

ScanMan said:


> That's seriously sharp with some nice colour and the sweetest bokeh for a short lens. What camera are you using it on? You focus manual on this, or auto? Where did you find the lens?


The colour and sharpens combined with the smooth bokeh is what i love about it. I'm still trying to figure out what it's capable of. I purchased it on craigslist and I'm currently using it on a Sony a200.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> ...a comfortable seat....


I had a couple of politicians in mind, so comfort wasn't exactly a priority. 

With the storm we just had in the last couple of hours here in T.O. I'm wondering if there aren't a few new stumps like yours around our own neighbourhood.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> I had a couple of politicians in mind, so comfort wasn't exactly a priority.


Ohhhhh.... Ok, I didn't know you meant for them to sit on the pointy bit ... Oooouucchh!


----------



## SINC

Was out roamin’ the back coulees of southern Saskatchewan south of Grasslands National Park. Ran into a ‘Hopper or two. Had to stop about every half hour and scrape ‘em off the rig to avoid overheating in the 34 degree temperatures:










Came across this lonesome old shanty with an interesting original contruction method:


----------



## Hypno

*New Minolta 70-210mm "beercan"*

Well a few weeks ago i picked up a 50mm prime lens and now i added to the family with a Minolta 70-210mm....i'm very happy with what i see so far......brings new life to my Alpha.


----------



## ScanMan

Couple of takes on last night's sunset. Just fartin' around...


----------



## The Doug

Lovely shots! :clap:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Couple of takes on last night's sunset. Just fartin' around...


Well for farts, they sure aren't stinky...:lmao: Very nice snaps ScanMan.


----------



## DempsyMac

scanman that silhouette is amazing!


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks all. Trevor, if you use LR, try my EF (extreme fartin') Preset:

contrast +100
clarity -100
vibrance +100
sharpening 150/2.0/25/100

curves in PS.


Sinc, 
Been meaning to say that once I got over that disgusting mess on the front of your vehicle, I googled the manufacturer and started looking over specs, photos and floor plans. That's a very nice unit. 

Years ago, my Dad bought a smaller RV, wanting to see the sights, after what he thought was a successful round of chemo. But it wasn't, and he didn't get to see much at all. Having no place to park it, I was forced to sell it. Now, if I've learned anything from Dad's experience, it's that perhaps I shouldn't wait till it's too late.

So sometimes, like Albert Brooks in "Lost in America", I'm 100% certain that it's high time to roll. Then I look at my driveway, and remember that I've sill no place to put the darn thing. 

Looks like you're enjoying the ride of your life.


----------



## KC4

*Something tells me we shouldn't be heading off into the sunset....*

Leaving New Brunswick last Saturday...I actually have a great shot w/o the ominous warning too - didn't notice this "bonus" until I was taking a closer look today..:lmao:


----------



## KC4

*And we didn't...*

.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Leaving New Brunswick last Saturday...I actually have a great shot w/o the ominous warning too - didn't notice this "bonus" until I was taking a closer look today..:lmao:


:lmao: :lmao: I like it...


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## keebler27

SINC said:


> Was out roamin’ the back coulees of southern Saskatchewan south of Grasslands National Park. Ran into a ‘Hopper or two. Had to stop about every half hour and scrape ‘em off the rig to avoid overheating in the 34 degree temperatures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this lonesome old shanty with an interesting original contruction method:


i really like the lines in the shack pic. very nice.


----------



## ScanMan

Memories of a misspent youth.


----------



## The Doug

Great b&w! :clap:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Memories of a misspent youth.


I misspent countless hours at Carleton University the same way. Eventually though I ended up becoming the Games Room Manager and got to play for free (as long as there were vacant tables) so least I got paid to feed my addiction. 

Nice shot ScanMan! :clap:


----------



## chriswtburke

i'm working on getting all my photos integrated into 1 site, which can be seen at |Chris Burke Photography| and my photography (client) site is |Chris Burke Photography|


----------



## ScanMan

Chris,
THAT'S a nice barn! I like the tone you've chosen for the subject.

The Doug, screature, 
Thanks for the compliments. I like the shot as well, but what makes it special for me is the lesson it taught me. 

It was one of a couple of sheets of negs I rediscovered recently. Shots I'd taken and developed back at Ryerson circa 1970, and stuck away for almost 40 years. When I saw them again, I saw that they'd become scratched and nicked beyond repair. I know a bit about restoration, and groaned imagining the countless hours it would take to bring these babies back to life. 

So I trashed them, keeping just one or two for sentimental reasons.

Then wouldn't you freaking know it. A few days ago I fired up some software I'd completely forgotten about, and hadn't used in years. A dust and artifact remover that is absolutely amazing. SW that turned days of tedious masking, layering, cloning, into a simple hour of touch-up.

I've been shooting myself for days and have run out of ammunition.

The lesson? Just because you can't figure out how to do something right now, doesn't mean that the technology or skills required will never materialize. And in the mean time...don't be so quick to throw things away!

I'd already stored them for 40 years anyway. Why the rush?! Idiot.


----------



## Niteshooter

New toy, we bought a Wingscapes Birdcam the other day at a local birders shop. It's a rather clever thing, fully automatic motion sensing still and video camera in a weatherproof housing. 

Highlights are blown out in this test at high noon, I just resized the pic without doing anything else other than opening up the shadow a bit.

First couple of test pix.



















Seems happier later in the day.










K


----------



## bloh

yeah
its nice


----------



## SoyMac

chriswtburke said:


> ...|Chris Burke Photography| ...


Chris
Nice, clean, easy-to-navigate website.
Mind if I ask what program you used to create it?


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> New toy, we bought a Wingscapes Birdcam the other day at a local birders shop. It's a rather clever thing, fully automatic motion sensing still and video camera in a weatherproof housing.
> 
> Highlights are blown out in this test at high noon, I just resized the pic without doing anything else other than opening up the shadow a bit.


Hehe, that last shot is funny. Pretty cool toy K. Mind if I ask how much it costs?


----------



## SINC

Bump to see screature's last post.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Bump to see screature's last post.


I actually used the link that NiteShooter provided Wingscapes Birdcam (I didn't notice it the first time around) to go the web site that is selling the BirdCam. $250 

Now that is an expensive toy.  Maybe not for some, but for me right now it is, cool nonetheless.


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> I actually used the link that NiteShooter provided Wingscapes Birdcam (I didn't notice it the first time around) to go the web site that is selling the BirdCam. $250
> 
> Now that is an expensive toy.  Maybe not for some, but for me right now it is, cool nonetheless.


It was my wife's birthday present... 

Actually wasn't that bad cost wise, $249 cdn at a local bird supply shop and that included the radio remote which I thought was extra.

K


----------



## mrjimmy

PEI a day after the remnants of Bill swept through. It was surreal how the land met the water and the water met the sky.

Taken with my crappy Canon point and shoot.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## chriswtburke

The Doug said:


>




great shot doug! wonderful composition!!


----------



## ScanMan

NICE one, The Doug. Sweet tone and texture. Couldn't come up with a good joke about jerking your chain...


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. I like it but I might have darkened the image a bit too much; I'll think about it some more and maybe experiment with the levels. Glad I got the shot when I did though, they're repairing it this morning. I think some students out on a frosh bender stood on the chain and that's what caused the damage.


----------



## ScanMan

The damage adds the drama. It's the fact that something did or could happen - the remaining stones almost teetering, torn from their socket. It's a shot with a bit of "business". A photo of the repair job wouldn't be as interesting. Or? 

Your texture and colouring has inspired me, and I revisited a couple last night. Same scene as one I posted here a couple of days ago. Yes, it's that boring PS texturizer, but for a guy who spends a lot of time suppressing texture in scanned images, it's fun to give it the beans on occasion.

No idea how these will look here.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's a couple:

The O'Connor Bowl in Toronto, shot with my Hasselblad 501C medium format with available light.


----------



## mrjimmy

The City Motel in Hamilton, shot with my trusty Canon G3 with available light.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> The damage adds the drama. It's the fact that something did or could happen - the remaining stones almost teetering, torn from their socket. It's a shot with a bit of "business". A photo of the repair job wouldn't be as interesting. Or?
> 
> Your texture and colouring has inspired me, and I revisited a couple last night. Same scene as one I posted here a couple of days ago. Yes, it's that boring PS texturizer, but for a guy who spends a lot of time suppressing texture in scanned images, it's fun to give it the beans on occasion.
> 
> No idea how these will look here.


A nice triptych ScanMan. Lovely mood. Very filmic.


----------



## ScanMan

Niteshooter,
I keep going back to that birdcam series. Your last shot completely cracks me up. Hope the set up is still working out for you. Guess a lot of your subjects will be heading south soon.

Mr. Jimmy,
Thanks. Still liking the mood of your PEI shot, and now the considered geometry of the O'Connor Bowl scene. Great light.

Here's a silly one that's been laying around my desktop. Must have been bored...
(edit) added another.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> The O'Connor Bowl in Toronto, shot with my Hasselblad 501C medium format with available light.


Like the classic retro mid century look mrj. Nice.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ...Here's a silly one that's been laying around my desktop. Must have been bored...
> (edit) added another.


I really like the composition in the second shot here ScanMan. I wonder how it would look as a black and white?

In the first one did you try the B&W/colour the other way around with the reflection being in B&W and the rest in colour? I would be interested in seeing it that way as well.


----------



## screature

I went in the Experimental Farm in Ottawa this summer and took a bunch of shots. I thought it only fitting that photos taken in the Experimental Farm should be "experimented" with.

Here is the first:


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> ...photos taken in the Experimental Farm should be "experimented" with.


Wow. Have to look pretty closely to see what's going on. Cool treatment. Especially nice in the leaves.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Wow. Have to look pretty closely to see what's going on. Cool treatment. Especially nice in the leaves.


Thanks ScanMan. I reposted a larger version so that when you click on it you can see it better.


----------



## ScanMan

Ha. Finished a biography last night on Jimi Hendrix, so maybe I'm enjoying your foliage a bit too much. Groovy colours, man...

Plus, it's just a really interesting tree to begin with. I'm soft on gnarly old trees – this specimen of yours, is a beaut.


----------



## AndyB

*This is a great idea*

Here's 3 of mine.

A kid and a horse doing synchronized hand stands at Holstein Ont. a few weeks back.









Buddy as a pup, tired after exploring my pond.









My daughters frog showing "my best side"


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> I really like the composition in the second shot. I wonder how it would look as a black and white? In the first one did you try the B&W/colour the other way around..?


By tweaking the blues (darker in the transition) the 2nd shot looks fine as a B&W, but not worth reposting. As to the other shot...yeah, I tried it the other way, but it's just as bogus looking. I thought I had a nice thing going on with the reflection, but in straight colour or B&W it just laid there. I think the mirrored glass might have been tinted, which affects the brightness, particularly on the reflected whites of the church. Just can't get them to kick without blowing apart. Farting around won't save her. She's mort. 

AndyB,

That's a frame-worthy puppy shot. I like the way you kept it a bit cool and got your Lab's colour without going all yellow. Great mood. You've got to be happy with that one! Love the action in the corral, too. Interesting group of spectators. OK...now I'm no cowpoke, but I'm seeing beef burgers there, not a lot of horse hide...


----------



## ScanMan

First appearance since '83. Finally, some beautiful T.O. summer weather and a smokin' show!


----------



## screature

AndyB, those are great shots! :clap: The puppy is too cute for words and the frog shot is amazing, such great character in such a small creature.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> First appearance since '83. Finally, some beautiful T.O. summer weather and a smokin' show!


Great shot ScanMan! What lens were you using to "pull" it in so close and keep it sharp. I presume it was hand held, which given the speed of the subject matter makes it all that more impressive!


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> AndyB, those are great shots! :clap: The puppy is too cute for words and the frog shot is amazing, such great character in such a small creature.


Yeah! I agree - Great shots AndyB (BTW - that's a COW, not a horse ) 
The frog portrait is da bomb for me out of the trio!:clap:


----------



## SoyMac

AndyB
Great shots! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> What lens were you using to "pull" it in so close and keep it sharp. I presume it was hand held...!


200mm / 1,600 / f 7.1 / ISO 200 / -.3 EV / Aperture priority / multi-exp / focus tracking

Basically, the camera was on auto-pilot.


----------



## ScanMan

KC4 said:


> The frog portrait is da bomb for me out of the trio!:clap:


Love those toes! First thing I thought of though, was how it looked like Don Rickles. Especially the way he used look over at Johnny, with that one eyebrow arched a bit.

If that's not dating yourself...


----------



## keebler27

AndyB said:


> Here's 3 of mine.
> 
> A kid and a horse doing synchronized hand stands at Holstein Ont. a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy as a pup, tired after exploring my pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters frog showing "my best side"


andy, that first shot is a fantastic action shot. any chance you know who what kid is? if not, a little searching and sending him the photo would make his day. I have a similar shot where I was mid-air holding onto a tube being pulled behind a boat. my body is perpendicular to the water right before I wiped out


----------



## phuviano

Shanghai, China.



















The Dome


----------



## chriswtburke

the horizon is off in your shanghi picture.. all the buildings are all leaning to the left.. makes me think the water is going to pour out my monitor.. .straighten it out, and it'll be a decent shot


----------



## screature

chriswtburke said:


> the horizon is off in your shanghi picture.. all the buildings are all leaning to the left.. makes me think the water is going to pour out my monitor.. .straighten it out, and it'll be a decent shot


For a newbie you could be a little more polite. Your point is taken but you could say it a little more diplomatically. How about , "Nice shot, noticed the buildings are a little skewed, do you have the tools to straighten them out?" We try to be constructive and *friendly* here...


----------



## screature

*Experimenting at the Experimental Farm*

Here is a shot that that I took in a series of shots at the Experimental Farm in Ottawa this summer. As I said previously, I felt that shots taken at the Experimental Farm should be be experimented with so here is a "straight" shot as taken and the "experiment".


----------



## chriswtburke

screature said:


> For a newbie you could be a little more polite. Your point is taken but you could say it a little more diplomatically. How about , "Nice shot, noticed the buildings are a little skewed, do you have the tools to straighten them out?" We try to be constructive and *friendly* here...


sorry, I'm use to interacting on the professional photography forums... the way i responded was honest.. i don't butter things up..


----------



## screature

chriswtburke said:


> sorry, I'm use to interacting on the professional photography forums... the way i responded was honest.. i don't butter things up..


I understand, that is the way it was when I was in university; to the point and brutal. But there are a lot of amateurs around here and we like to be encouraging.


----------



## ScanMan

Good point, screature. I'd been thinking of how to respond to that. 

FWIW, that Shanghai shot rocks. Wonderful colour, nicely sharpened. But then I'm a hag for nighttime reflections on water, and this one does it nicely.

Hey, it's a wider lens, the buildings are vertically tilted...you can play this a number of ways. Decimal seven six degrees might make someone here happy, though. 

Your shot, OTOH screature, is WAY off! What the hell are you smoking?! I suppose you think that's creative or something?

I do. Nice call on that one!


----------



## phuviano

chriswtburke said:


> the horizon is off in your shanghi picture.. all the buildings are all leaning to the left.. makes me think the water is going to pour out my monitor.. .straighten it out, and it'll be a decent shot





screature said:


> For a newbie you could be a little more polite. Your point is taken but you could say it a little more diplomatically. How about , "Nice shot, noticed the buildings are a little skewed, do you have the tools to straighten them out?" We try to be constructive and *friendly* here...


Thanks, but he does have the right to criticize, but in a nicer manner would be better. Either way he's right with image being crooked. However, I'm still satisfied with my image, and that's all that matters to me.



ScanMan said:


> FWIW, that Shanghai shot rocks. Wonderful colour, nicely sharpened. But then I'm a hag for nighttime reflections on water, and this one does it nicely.


Thanks.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Your shot, OTOH screature, is WAY off! What the hell are you smoking?! I suppose you think that's creative or something?
> 
> I do. Nice call on that one!


No, not smoking anything, haven't for years, can't for health reasons (wish I could sometimes though). 

Yeah, the horizon is a little off on that one, but I kinda liked it anyway.  Thanks for the comments SanMan.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> Here is a shot that that I took in a series of shots at the Experimental Farm in Ottawa this summer. As I said previously, I felt that shots taken at the Experimental Farm should be be experimented with so here is a "straight" shot as taken and the "experiment".




_Mwaaah ha ha... unleash the experimental zombie cows! Mwaaa ha ha... ha ha...
_
Great shot & fun post processing!


----------



## SINC

I liked 'em all. Good work all round. :clap:


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> _Mwaaah ha ha... unleash the experimental zombie cows! Mwaaa ha ha... ha ha...
> _
> Great shot & fun post processing!


:lmao: :lmao: Thanks TD.


----------



## ScanMan

A sanguine scene. With horrific masking, befitting the ZOMBIE COWS.


----------



## The Doug

Moooo... oooo... ah ha ha ha!


----------



## ScanMan

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

That's udderly terrifying....


----------



## KC4

.....aaand the MILK runs cold.........
(great stuff you guys) 
:lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

In the shadow of the power lines on Overlea Blvd, folks have been nursing along their little veggie gardens, some for decades. A gorgeous day, but it appears that this pitiful Toronto summer is indeed coming to an end.
(edit) original stuck on the end


----------



## screature

Nice shots ScanMan!! I like the sunflower and the "soft glow" on the veggie "still life".


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks screature. With the veggie one, I did that lame-o "clarity -100 / contrast +100" thing again. Cloned out the highlights, then dodged them up a bit. I was going for an Olde Worlde thinge, but the cedar looks dumb. Be nice if it was a bit more weathered and beaten up. Gonna stick the original on the old post for comparison. Here's another with the lame-o technique. I'm becoming a one-click pony...


----------



## Wirehead

*My shots of late...*

Well here are my latest offerings...ENJOY!!


----------



## ScanMan

Nice shots, I really like the light on those onions!


----------



## Wirehead

ScanMan said:


> Nice shots, I really like the light on those onions!


Thanks for the kind words. I have found that through the many years of photo taking, the ones we don't set out to take often times end up being some of our best shots, like the onions...Cheers!!


----------



## kps

Some very nice work here and nice to see some new posters.

Myself, I haven't posted in a while, so here's a sampling of some recent stuff that some of you might have seen elsewhere.









*








*








*








*


----------



## Carter

Wow, I really like the cop car image! I love HDR images. Can change a simple image and bring out all aspects of the image that did not stick out to you prior.

Well done


----------



## kps

Thanks Carter, but it's not a true HDR image. All done in Lightroom2.


----------



## DempsyMac

kps said:


> Thanks Carter, but it's not a true HDR image. All done in Lightroom2.


I really like the one of the cop car, can you tell me what you did to give it that effect.


----------



## kps

Trevor Robertson said:


> I really like the one of the cop car, can you tell me what you did to give it that effect.


Watch this LR2 video from the "Killer Tips" site and all will be revealed.

video-surreal-edgy-effect/


----------



## SINC

Speaking of wierd effects, can anyone tell me what happened here?

I was out in our RV when a fierce storm hit a couple of weeks back, After it broke, a huge rainbow appeared in the east and I got a few shots of it. I then noticed the sunset behind me in the west and decided to try and shoot it from either side of a pine tree. I was using my Nikon Coolpix 8800 8 MPX camera and flipped it to automatic just to see how it would turn out. When I downloaded the shots a couple days back I really didn't pay a lot of attention to them, but tonight when I reviewed them, I came across these three shots below.

WTH? How did the pine tree turn out white while the rest of the shot was normal in colour. It's a mystery to me. anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## chriswtburke

Heres a few i did just last night at our little heritage place...


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Speaking of wierd effects, can anyone tell me what happened here?
> 
> I was out in our RV when a fierce storm hit a couple of weeks back, After it broke, a huge rainbow appeared in the east and I got a few shots of it. I then noticed the sunset behind me in the west and decided to try and shoot it from either side of a pine tree. I was using my Nikon Coolpix 8800 8 MPX camera and flipped it to automatic just to see how it would turn out. When I downloaded the shots a couple days back I really didn't pay a lot of attention to them, but tonight when I reviewed them, I came across these three shots below.
> 
> WTH? How did the pine tree turn out white while the rest of the shot was normal in colour. It's a mystery to me. anyone have any thoughts?


Sinc, I'd guess you were flashing things, again.


----------



## ScanMan

Yeah, when you turned it to auto, it was dark enough to automatically trigger the flash. The tree in the foreground is the only element that was effectively lit.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Watch this LR2 video from the "Killer Tips" site and all will be revealed.
> 
> video-surreal-edgy-effect/


Thanks for passing that one along.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Thanks for passing that one along.


Yer welcome, enjoy. Lightroom rulz!


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Thanks for passing that one along.


+1! That's great kps!


----------



## kps

Time to bump this thread with some pics! It seems this section just hides posts older than a month.









*








*


----------



## screature

Nice shots kps, I particularly like the red tractor shot.


----------



## kps

Thanks screature. 

This gives a whole new meaning to "a _man's_ home is _his_ castle". This monstrosity reminds me of the castles along Germany's Rhine River.

Taken in Montana, USA.
*


----------



## ScanMan

kps,

Nice vignetting and tones on the horse head w/straw shot – found a comfortable spot with the sharpening, too. That's a tough one.


----------



## kps

Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks screature.
> 
> This gives a whole new meaning to "a _man's_ home is _his_ castle". This monstrosity reminds me of the castles along Germany's Rhine River.
> 
> Taken in Montana, USA.


Maybe he has a really, really big telescope in there somewhere.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Maybe he has a really, really big telescope in there somewhere.


...not to mention a really, really big wallet.


----------



## SoyMac

Compelling photos, kps! Please keep them coming! :clap:

(Actually, that goes for all of you)


----------



## kps

Thank you, SoyMac. 

...and yeah, let's see some more images from the rest of the community.

*
Kids by a waterfall, Southern Alberta:








*
Hutterite girls by the same waterfall:


----------



## KC4

*Playing with Fire*

Took these while at a luau in Maui last year. Not sure what to do with them..(suggestions very welcome) ...so far I have only "healed" a few specks of light pollution from electronics in background.


----------



## kps

It depends on what you want to do with them...what your final intent is. 

I think they're great as they are and you did a fantastic job at capturing the moment, both technically and aesthetically. Good captures, exposure, etc.

If you have a decent programme like Lighroom or Photoshop, you could play for hours correcting, cropping, whatever...it's up to you to decide.

Hope you don't mind, but I took your firegoddess and did a little colour correction, boosted the exposure and contrast a little to give it a bit of "pop". Not the best processing job, but you get the idea.


----------



## KC4

Thanks kps!


Yes, I have Photoshop. I'll try with the full res file to see if I can get the same effect.
I think my final intent for them would be to go in the family photo album...I cannot do anything commercial with them - I do not have any releases


----------



## KC4

Hah! One more ..( I thought there was one missing from the gang) 
I wish I hadn't cut off his elbow though.


----------



## kps

Nice images, good execution...great spot. One day I'd like a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## ScanMan

A discovery among Dad's old Ektachromes.


----------



## kps

Love the sky.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Love the sky.


Yeah, it surprised me because it's the kind of scene I figured my Dad would have looked at and thought, "Must be late, it's getting dark". He's been gone a while now...funny, how you can get to learn a bit about people by the pictures they take.


----------



## KC4

Awesome drama in that picture Scan Man - Your Dad obviously thought it was worth capturing. ..and capture it he sure did!


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> It depends on what you want to do with them...what your final intent is.
> 
> I think they're great as they are and you did a fantastic job at capturing the moment, both technically and aesthetically. Good captures, exposure, etc.
> 
> If you have a decent programme like Lighroom or Photoshop, you could play for hours correcting, cropping, whatever...it's up to you to decide.
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but I took your firegoddess and did a little colour correction, boosted the exposure and contrast a little to give it a bit of "pop". Not the best processing job, but you get the idea.


Wow KPS, what's your monitor calibrated to?

On my end that picture looks cyan and washed out with minimal contrast and a lot of noise in the shadows....

The original looks quite good to me. Good saturation without plugged blacks.

K


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> Wow KPS, what's your monitor calibrated to?
> 
> On my end that picture looks cyan and washed out with minimal contrast and a lot of noise in the shadows....
> 
> The original looks quite good to me. Good saturation without plugged blacks.
> 
> K


Well, it's not calibrated with a "Spyder" if that's what you mean? 

But, yeah it's admittedly overprocessed and a tad too Cyan than it should be.


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> Wow KPS, what's your monitor calibrated to?
> 
> On my end that picture looks cyan and washed out with minimal contrast and a lot of noise in the shadows....
> 
> The original looks quite good to me. Good saturation without plugged blacks.
> 
> K


Yes I have to agree Niteshooter. Here is my shot at editing it.... just for fun.

Rather than global changes because I felt the drama I was there I just removed the red cast on her skin as I felt it to be too red and added some localized exposure and brightness to bring out her face and parts of her body. I did this in Lightroom as I find for this king of adjustment it is actually easier and more flexible than Photoshop. I also darkened the sky a tad and made it a little bluer just to provide some more contrast for added drama.


----------



## SoyMac

*Macro Advice Needed*

Hi Friends
I am interested in developing (pun!) my macro photography.

I have a screw-on Macro kit of +1, +2, and +4 lenses.

I have tested them out on my 85mm prime, and here's what I can get:










But I want MORE! 

I'd like to fill the frame with just the Jelly Belly lettering.

I'd like to be able to get super macro photographs of bugs eyes, frogs toes, fairy wings, etc..
Like this!...
1x.com - Photo: Eye by Yoshiaki Oikawa

I have a Canon 5D MKII, full-frame digital still camera.

What would you suggest?


----------



## keebler27

just a reminder to all fellow photographers that the Leonid meteor shower is supposed to be tonight between 1:30 AM and sunrise (technically tomorrow morning).

clear skies and a new moon mean perfect conditions from what i read.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I am interested in developing (pun!) my macro photography.
> 
> I have a screw-on Macro kit of +1, +2, and +4 lenses.
> 
> I have tested them out on my 85mm prime, and here's what I can get:
> 
> But I want MORE!
> 
> I'd like to fill the frame with just the Jelly Belly lettering.
> 
> I'd like to be able to get super macro photographs of bugs eyes, frogs toes, fairy wings, etc..
> Like this!...
> 1x.com - Photo: Eye by Yoshiaki Oikawa
> 
> I have a Canon 5D MKII, full-frame digital still camera.
> 
> What would you suggest?



Well first I would lose the screw on macro attachments, they don't offer the best optics in the world, you still can't get *really* close and they usually take away a stop or two. 

For the kind of extreme close up work you are looking to do you are looking at I would say a minimum of a 180mm macro which don't come cheap. In the Canon line for a full frame lens you are looking at somewhere in the neighbourhood of $1300 - $1400+. You can always go 3rd party manufacturer, just read any and all reviews. Also go for the fastest lens you can afford as when getting in that close light often falls off quite a bit. 

If you were shooting on an APS-C sensor I would have also recommended the Sigma 17-70mm F2.8-4.5 DC MACRO. It is a fantastic lens of amazing value (only around $500). The great thing about this lens is that it has a minimum focusing distance of 7.9" throughout the zoom, no more physically moving the camera back and forth to find the optimum focal plane, just move in and zoom and focus. It makes macro photography more spontaneous and fun.

Oh and of course if money is no object a macro flash system can come in handy. The Canon brand Macro ring light is around $500. Those would be my suggestions. 

Macro photography is one of my favourites, there is a whole other world out there that the average person isn't aware of and doesn't take the time to slow down and look... I mean really look at.


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> Well first I would lose the screw on macro attachments, they don't offer the best optics in the world, you still can't get *really* close and they usually take away a stop or two.
> ... I would say a minimum of a 180mm macro ... You can always go 3rd party manufacturer, just read any and all reviews.
> Also go for the fastest lens you can afford as when getting in that close light often falls off quite a bit.
> ... a macro flash system can come in handy.
> 
> ... there is a whole other world out there that the average person isn't aware of and doesn't take the time to slow down and look... I mean really look at.


Thanks for the advice, screature! :clap:

Yeah, I think I'm drawn to macro because of all the nature video stuff I've shot. 
There's so much to see in every square inch, and I learned that the best way to find amazing things, is to sit down and be quiet.


----------



## DempsyMac

I love Macro shooting, I picked up this lens about 8 months ago and I have been rather impressed with it for $600

Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM Macro


----------



## SoyMac

Trevor Robertson said:


> I love Macro shooting, I picked up this lens ... and I have been rather impressed with it for $600
> 
> Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM Macro


Thanks for the thought, Trevor!

That's a good price and I would definitely look into that lens, but unfortunately the 
5D MKII is not compatible with Canon EF-S lenses. :-(


----------



## DempsyMac

I don't think that you get to use the crying smile guy and 5D MKII in the same sentence!!!


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> There's so much to see in every square inch, and I learned that the best way to find amazing things, is to sit down and be quiet.


+1:clap:

Screature - Great edit on the Fire Goddess shot....It's very interesting how many different directions a single image can take, isn't it?


----------



## SoyMac

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't think that you get to use the crying smile guy and 5D MKII in the same sentence!!!


:lmao:

Yes, I must be aware and thankful of how fortunate I am to have this amazing, full-frame camera.


----------



## SoyMac

I spent the rest of today researching Macro lenses, and eating my props.

Here are the three lenses I'm intrigued by:
Canon 100mm Macro
Tamron 90mm Macro for Canon
And for fun! ...
Lens Baby
 Also Lens Baby


----------



## Guest

Have you tried extension tubes? I've had really good luck with them with some of my lenses. They are really cheap on ebay and the like, think I paid $25 delivered for mine. They basically just move the lens further away from the sensor which allows a MUCH closer minimum focus distance. It's not quite the same as a true macro lens, but depending upon which glass you have it does allow you to get _really_ close up to things. With the longest extension and my 70-200 L f/2.8 IS I can get within about an inch of what I want to photograph. Might be a nice cheap alternative to play with and see if it's "good enough" for what you want before you spend the bigger bucks on a macro lens + ring light.


----------



## Guest

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't think that you get to use the crying smile guy and 5D MKII in the same sentence!!!


You do if you bought one and paid the big bucks to shoot video and then saw all the extra options the 7D gives you (like 1080p 24fps)  I'm not in that situation (I bought a 7D) but I see a lot of guys online who are crying about that on a videographer's forum I frequent


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Have you tried extension tubes? ....


I've heard about them, but don't know anything about them.

I have that 70-200 lens you have.

Can you give me some direction on what I should look for in an extension tube?
For the price you indicated, I'd be very willing to give them a try.


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> You do if you bought one and paid the big bucks to shoot video and then saw all the extra options the 7D gives you (like 1080p 24fps)...


 It's funny, Canon has promotional material extolling the virtues of shooting film-like with the 5D MK II, but put that extended video technology into the 7D, and not into their full-frame 5D MK II. 

I'm not disappointed about the video, since I bought the 5D for its full-frame still capabilities, but Canon could have released a real champion if they'd combined the 5D full-frame with the 7D's video capabilities. All those film lenses and cross-over film technologies would have given Canon a huge edge in the still/video market segments.

Maybe the next 5D will have all this technology. *fingers crossed*


----------



## SoyMac

*Extension Tube*

Is this what I should buy to try an extension tube? ...

3 Ring Macro Extension Tube for CANON EOS Lens & Camera - eBay (item 290368071081 end time Dec-08-09 09:11:55 PST)


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Is this what I should buy to try an extension tube? ...
> 
> 3 Ring Macro Extension Tube for CANON EOS Lens & Camera - eBay (item 290368071081 end time Dec-08-09 09:11:55 PST)


If you want full functionality take a look at these:

THK Photo Products, Inc.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> If you want full functionality take a look at these:
> 
> THK Photo Products, Inc.


Thanks, kps!

Yeah, I had looked at those and I like their AF capability.
They're $169 in the USA, which is tempting. 
But they're $300 in Canada! Aaaacgh!

Maybe I should just get the cheap tubes off eBay and try them.
If I like that route, I could invest in something better later.


----------



## SoyMac

Okay, maybe you can tell me if I'm understanding this;

If I get the cheap extension tube, and then get a Macro lens later, I can then use the cheap extension tube to make the Macro lens even Macro-er, yes?

Have I understood what I've researched?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob

Another option are "close-up" filters (or diopter filters) that screw into the front of the lens, just like other filters.

They should be relatively inexpensive. They also have advantages in that there is no loss of camera functionality, and no significant change to exposure time.

With the cheapo extension tubes you may have to work in total manual mode. You may not even be able to change the lens aperature since there is no electronic signal between the camera and lens. This might be O.K. with a fixed studio setup, but you can forget about quick macro shots on the spur of the moment. 

You can use extension tubes to make a macro lens even "macroer".

True macro lenses are designed to provide a flat plane of focus at close working distances. This is important if you're photographing flat object such as stamps or artwork, but not as important when you're objects aren't flat.


----------



## kps

What Rob said...

I wouldn't waste my money on the eBay tubes. With shipping, etc. it'll be more than they're worth.

I'd consider the Kenko tubes from a reputable dealer in the US like B&H who services Canadian customers.

I had the glass screw-on close up lenses Rob mentioned and they worked very well, except that they are specific diameter and don't fit all lenses you may own where as with the tubes, filter size is irrelevant.

Many years ago I had extension bellows for closeup work, but I haven't seen those offered any more.


----------



## screature

If I'm not mistaken SoyMac said that he already has a set of these screw in lenses and they aren't cutting it.

If you want to get serious about your macro work, I think there is no way around getting serious about your lens(es). If you want to just mess around then that is another matter, but to get the kind of close-up detail and image quality that SoyMac showed in the example he provided earlier, you can't get *that* on the cheap, you have to suck it up and get some serious glass. Extension tubes and screw macros aren't going to get the kind of results posted in SoyMac's link. Just sayin...

1x.com - Photo: Eye by Yoshiaki Oikawa


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> If I'm not mistaken SoyMac said that he already has a set of these screw in lenses and they aren't cutting it.


Yep.



screature said:


> If you want to get serious about your macro work, I think there is no way around getting serious about your lens(es). ... you have to suck it up and get some serious glass. ... Just sayin...


*sigh* I was afraid of that. 

I'll be the one playing guitar outside the liquor store. My cardboard sign reads, "Please help. Need lenses (and inkjet refills). Every little bit helps. God Bless."

Thanks, screature. I needed the prodding to get serious about this, and I'm sure your advice will actually _save_ me money and help me avoid lots of wasted time.

Thanks, all!


----------



## kps

Ok, now the fun begins...which macro should he get? Followed by which ring flash? 

Soy, this is a pretty good macro shooter forum if you need some expert advice:

Macro World - FM Forums


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Ok, now the fun begins...which macro should he get? Followed by which ring flash?
> 
> Soy, this is a pretty good macro shooter forum if you need some expert advice:
> 
> Macro World - FM Forums


Cool site kps! Lots of great work there... thanks for the tip.


----------



## ScanMan

Coupla days ago in Beaufort NC. Highly recommended.


----------



## screature

^^^ Nice shot ScanMan... looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## SoyMac

^ Stunning light and great composition, ScanMan! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, guys. A dream late fall road trip. Anyone who's driven southeast through New York, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Maryland knows what I mean. 

Keyword sampling: Pelicans beach sunset aquarium seafood fishing landmarks fort seashells crabs sandpipers lighthouse bistro Appalachian Hagerstown Tarsboro Harrisburg Beaufort Rochester Eastman museum gallery artwalk B&B.

Three days down. Four days Beaufort. Two days back up. 3,085 km.


----------



## ScanMan

Mansion laundry chute.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan, I have one thing to say: 
"More!"


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks a lot, SoyMac! ACR doesn't support my S90 yet, so I'm doing a few trip shots through Canon's DPP, just to see if the camera is gonna make me happy. The RAW conversion is limited and a pain, so I'll shelve my files and wait for news from Adobe. Always love a good aquarium...


----------



## kps

ScanMan: really like the dome shot, nice comp.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Mansion laundry chute.


Beautiful shot ScanMan !! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, all. The dome shot is purely the result of "looking up", which is something I think we've all got to remind ourselves to do. 

Touring the Eastman house you find yourself going ooohhh, aaahhh...look at that desk, wow his library, his own camera right here on the mantle...what a staircase! But you've got to remind yourself to look where no one else is looking. 

Same thing when trundling off through the bush, taking pictures all the way. Stop and turn right around sometimes. It's not always what's in front of you. I've got some interesting shots that were right behind my back.

Like you're all saying... content and composition is critical. I wish more of my shots had it. But that's the challenge, isn't it?


----------



## ScanMan

Man, I've got so many old shots laying around. Game 2 at the Gardens, Sept. '72.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ... Game 2 at the Gardens, Sept. '72.


That's an amazing shot. At first I thought it was a still from animation!


----------



## DempsyMac

ScanMan why did you photoshop out all the ads on the boards ?
(he he he, it always looks odd to me looking back at old hockey shots, or video)


----------



## SINC

It looks like hockey used to be to me though.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> It looks like hockey used to be to me though.


Yeah, note no helmets on the few Canucks visible in the image. I remember watching that series. It was a big deal because pros couldn't go to the Olympics back then and we had to show the Ruskies that our best could beat their best.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> It was a big deal because pros couldn't go to the Olympics back then and we had to show the Ruskies that our best could beat their best.


It was a particularly big deal at the moment this shot was taken. 

Our boys had had their butts kicked in game one, and the nation was stunned. I remember how very quiet it was during the pre-game skate. Things were tense, to say the least.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> It was a particularly big deal at the moment this shot was taken.
> 
> Our boys had had their butts kicked in game one, and the nation was stunned. I remember how very quiet it was during the pre-game skate. Things were tense, to say the least.


hi ScanMan,

if you're up for it, you should email a copy of this photo to Liam McGuire. I don't know if he's well known outside of Ottawa, but he's an amazing hockey trivia guy. It's unbelievable the stats he knows. just nuts. He has a little recorder stick from the 90s which was sold. It contains Foster Hewitt's narration of Henderson's goal. He often plays it when he's on the radio.

It would tickle him pink if you sent him a copy. I don't know the guy at all, but i bet he'd appreciate seeing it big time.

Liam Maguire - World Renowned NHL Trivia Expert/Personality

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## ScanMan

"Liam Maguire has devoted his life to knowing all there is to know about the game of hockey. There is no statistic too obscure for Liam."

Sounds like a guy who wins his share of bar bets. I might have a couple of shots he'd like.


----------



## MaxPower

Here's a few from my recent trip to Florida, namely Disney.

We did Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.

Note: I rented a Nikon 18 - 200mm Lens from Lens Lenders and not only was the lens worth every penny to rent, but they were excellent to deal with.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> "Liam Maguire has devoted his life to knowing all there is to know about the game of hockey. There is no statistic too obscure for Liam."
> 
> Sounds like a guy who wins his share of bar bets. I might have a couple of shots he'd like.


he really is unbelievable with this stats. i'd like to corner him sometime and ask him what method he uses b/c he does know his hockey stuff.


----------



## ScanMan

Ugh. They're calling for snow on my doorstep tomorrow. In my mind, I'll just take it back a coupla weeks...


----------



## ScanMan

MaxPower said:


> We did Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.


Yeah, your third shot would make a great Xmas card. Maybe a heading about "...friends all aglow..."

Looks like you had some fun. That castle is amazing.


----------



## MaxPower

ScanMan said:


> Yeah, your third shot would make a great Xmas card. Maybe a heading about "...friends all aglow..."
> 
> Looks like you had some fun. That castle is amazing.


Thanks. The shot does not even begin to do the castle justice when you see it in person.


----------



## DempsyMac

Max Power, those were great shots. You mention that you rented a 200mm lens, was it stabilized? As I am guessing to get that kind of glow from the castle that you would have had to have a shutter speed well under 1/60?

I am headed down there in a few months and never thought about renting a lens but that may be a good idea, can you give me an idea what it cost you as well?


----------



## MaxPower

Trevor Robertson said:


> Max Power, those were great shots. You mention that you rented a 200mm lens, was it stabilized? As I am guessing to get that kind of glow from the castle that you would have had to have a shutter speed well under 1/60?
> 
> I am headed down there in a few months and never thought about renting a lens but that may be a good idea, can you give me an idea what it cost you as well?


Thanks for the complement. The lens did have VR Reduction. The glow from the castle was the lighting and it changed every so often. The only difference was the little tiny "Ice" lights for Christmas. As for the shot, I always shoot in Aperture Priority (I thought I was cheating until I spoke with a friend of mine who is a professional photographer and he admitted the same thing). I opened up the aperture and took the shot. Of course the camera compensated for the lack of light and the image turned out blurry. I knew there would be sufficient light from the castle so I fooled the camera by using the on camera flash, knowing darn well it wouldn't do a thing. That image is unedited (except for cropping).

Here is the Meta Data:
ISO 400
f/4.8
Shutter speed 1/13

The Lens was the Nikon 18 - 200mm from Lens Lenders. I actually found out about them from one of the ads here. For the week it cost me about $120. The were having a promotion on the week I ordered it, so I got lucky there. I just emailed them asking for the week plus the couple of extra days I was going to be there and after I agreed, he sent me a pay pal invoice and the lens arrived two days ahead of schedule. The Lens was in really good condition (it wasn't beaten up) came in a SOLID Pelican case and had pre paid return shipping.

Here's a few more from the trip:


----------



## keebler27

*nice buck!*

taken in Iron Bridge, ON at the local deer yard where the deer winter until spring.
just had auto settings on my pentax k100 with my 70-300 lens.


----------



## ScanMan

Wow, nice shot! Love the shadow on his body.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Wow, nice shot! Love the shadow on his body.


Thanks scanman. I was very patient for him to move and I moved around as well. I might stop there again on the way home to see if there is another opportunity, but we'll see

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MaxPower

That is a great shot of the white tail. Did I count 3 or 4 points on the rack?


----------



## keebler27

MaxPower said:


> That is a great shot of the white tail. Did I count 3 or 4 points on the rack?


You did. Depending on if you're out West or East, respectively. OutWest, they refer to it as 3x or 4x where ad in the East, we count all points (the side and the middle). In this case, he's an 8pt or 4x

I'm still so happy I saw them in this light. I'm going to print sown shots for a collage frame


----------



## MaxPower

If I were you, I would be tempted to enter that in a photo contest. Just sayin'.


----------



## keebler27

MaxPower said:


> If I were you, I would be tempted to enter that in a photo contest. Just sayin'.


thanks MaxPower! I was thinking the same thing and searched a bit last night for some contests.

I have some other photos from that session so I'm trying to decide which is the best one.
I might post more later.


----------



## keebler27

*another buck shot*

here's another shot of the buck walking towards me.

I cropped it b/c a doe stepped in at the left right before I snapped so I have her head in the original. even the uncropped is nice


----------



## keebler27

hey folks, I'll keep you posted, but I might be headed back there tomorrow on my way home - apparently, that buck has lost one of his antlers which would make for a very interesting photo


----------



## kps

I agree with ScanMan re the shadow on the first, but I like the second better. Nice job.


----------



## SoyMac

*Portrait Lighting Kit Recommendation(s)?*

Hi Smart Friends!

I need advice on lighting.

I want to shoot some indoor portraits, posed. (people, and animals)

I've collected a few lights over the years, umbrellas, scoops, but even when all are fired up together, it's not enough light.

I've seen some nice softboxes and portrait light kits, but I don't know what to get.

I'm drawn toward the CFL kits, keeping things cool and shooting what I see.
( Plus, I don't know anything about flash photography and would have to learn that whole gig.)

I have a Canon 5D MK II.

I'm also considering signing up for Henry's portrait photography workshop. 
The price is reasonable, and unless someone can give me a compelling reason not to, I'll go ahead and attend that.

I have several books, and lists of more "must read" books on portrait lighting, but it's the actual lighting gear that I don't know about.

As usual, price _is_ a consideration. 

Thanks!


----------



## kps

Why isn't there enough light? Are you trying to shoot full length portraits w/ the pet at the side? Are these being taken at night or in rooms without natural light?

If you need full length in a studio type setting at some distance, then you'll probably need something like 600-800watt monolights with very large softboxes for your key and fill, plus a background light, hair lights, etc.

Vistek.ca has some specials on Elinchrom kits if you want to spend the $$. 

Why not save yourself the money and use natural light with reflectors and fill using small strobes?


----------



## Guest

Lots of good (affordable) choices for CFL based softboxes out there these days, but sadly not from Vistek  Lots on ebay, even a few decent canadian sellers. Saw a decent setup with 2 softboxes (all CFL based, 5300k), 4 sockets per box. 800w equivalents. Both softboxes with stands and even carrying bag were < $300 cdn shipped.

Now that said ... a softbox is not the only thing you need if you want to do really good portraiture work. Read up on 3 point lighting -- it can make a HUGE difference in the final quality. That said a lot of people prefer flash/strobes + umbrellas for portraiture. I'm more of an available light kinda shooter personally -- but I don't do much portrait type stuff.


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Lots of good (affordable) choices for CFL based softboxes out there these days, but sadly not from Vistek


Yup. Just had a confusing look at Vistek's offerings, and couldn't even figure out the lingo. I think almost everything I looked at was flash-based, but I'm not even sure of that. 



mguertin said:


> Lots on ebay, even a few decent canadian sellers. Saw a decent setup with 2 softboxes (all CFL based, 5300k), 4 sockets per box. 800w equivalents. Both softboxes with stands and even carrying bag were < $300 cdn shipped.


That sounds great! I will look for that, or something equivalent. :clap:

Is there anything special I should look for, terms used, items _not _to get?

... Helloooo, eBay! .....


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Lots of good (affordable) choices for CFL based softboxes out there these days, but sadly not from Vistek  Lots on ebay, even a few decent canadian sellers. .


Maybe Home Depot will have a sale on those halogen work lights with stands.

I used giant fresnels in Ryerson many years ago and they'd melt lead from 6' away.

Strobes rule!

Never used fluorescent, but I don't think they have enough power. For video, maybe.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Maybe Home Depot will have a sale on those halogen work lights with stands.
> 
> I used giant fresnels in Ryerson many years ago and they'd melt lead from 6' away.
> 
> Strobes rule!
> 
> Never used fluorescent, but I don't think they have enough power. For video, maybe.


The new CFL stuff provides a surprising amount of light. The ones I checked out were 4 bulbs per box and were equivalent to about 800 watts of light per softbox ... that's lots of light. Those work halogens are harsh light, especially for photography (a little more forgiving for video, but not that much, you still want to diffuse them).

What to watch out for ... get the ones that have the multiple switches on the back of them (they are built better than the ones that have no switches on them). Also lots of the softboxes selling on ebay are e27 sockets .. you don't want those ones. e27 sockets are the standard sockets for europe .. you want the e26 socket ones (those are for north america). Also the full kits are a good option as they come with the proper bulbs already (non-flicker and 5300k color temperature).

These are the specific ones I was looking at: 800W PHOTO/VIDEO 2 SOFTBOX LIGHT KIT And 8 CFL BULBS - eBay (item 360221008475 end time Jan-05-10 14:03:37 PST)

I've emailed back and forth with the seller a bit, seems pretty knowledgeable and most of the stuff they sell on their ebay store is at least decent quality. Lots of shoddy stuff on ebay too so be careful! Not to say these are super high-end or anything .. but they at least seem workable!

Also worth noting if you're going to start adding light into your shooting, make sure not to mix and match colour temperatures! Again something worth reading up on there. Most times if you're going to be adding light make sure you have full control over the lighting in the environment. These lights would NOT be good to add along with standard tungsten lights (colour temperature of around 3200k).


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> Maybe Home Depot will have a sale on those halogen work lights with stands.
> 
> I used giant fresnels in Ryerson many years ago and they'd melt lead from 6' away....


Haha! Yeah, I've used the hardware store "Yellow Heads" on many a video shoot. Clothes pins and gels hanging off the lights' little safety grids. Memories!

When I was at Rye High (RTA), The lights were hot, the beer was cold, and the camera sensors were routinely scarred by first-year students. 

Thanks for the info, mguertin! I never would have known about the e26/e27, and the other details.
I'll check the store you recommend.

Thanks, Folks! :clap:


----------



## kps

I was kidding about the work lights, but I have seen DIY photo articles using them.

My biggest worry with the ebay stuff is quality and safety. Those light stands look flimsy and probably tip over easily without being weighed down and hopefully the lights themselves wont burn your house down.

Plus this: Free UPS ground shipping=huge brokerage fee. LOL


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... Those light stands look flimsy and probably tip over easily without being weighed down and hopefully the lights themselves wont burn your house down....


Good point. Wouldn't hurt to invest in a few sand bags.
Remember the old days, when you'd just pop in to William F. White?


----------



## kps

White is still around, they go under Cinequip I think and they're no longer in that hole on Munster, but took over part of what used to be GE or Sunbeam at Islington & Noreseman.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> I was kidding about the work lights, but I have seen DIY photo articles using them.
> 
> My biggest worry with the ebay stuff is quality and safety. Those light stands look flimsy and probably tip over easily without being weighed down and hopefully the lights themselves wont burn your house down.
> 
> Plus this: Free UPS ground shipping=huge brokerage fee. LOL


That particular seller is in Canada (kitchener) so no brokerage on that one 

Those stands do look a bit flimsy, but sandbags are cheap (good light stands are not!) 

I have a few of those work lights, they do work for certain things ... I have a video "set" in my garage that I use those to light (mostly via white bounce boards) and they work fine for that and much cheaper than real lighting solutions


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> That particular seller is in Canada (kitchener) so no brokerage on that one
> 
> Those stands do look a bit flimsy, but sandbags are cheap (good light stands are not!)
> 
> I have a few of those work lights, they do work for certain things ... I have a video "set" in my garage that I use those to light (mostly via white bounce boards) and they work fine for that and much cheaper than real lighting solutions


Kitchener..must have missed it due to the currency on the asking price. Price is good, wonder if they're imports.

Prefer bags of lead bird shot...they also double as muzzle support at the range.

That's one way to heat the garage...


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> White is still around, they go under Cinequip...


Hey, thanks kps! Looked them up and they're still here in Ottawa, too! 

During pre-production, I used to love going with the Focus Puller to collect and test the DoP's list of lenses.

WFW's warehouse-sized space let us test long lenses, at something like 20 or 30 feet.
And, yes, it felt like an abandoned auto-service depot from the 50's, but wow, those guys were/are insanely meticulous professionals.

And WFW must have had amazing dust control!

Man, this is dredging up some sepia-toned recollections ...


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Man, this is dredging up some sepia-toned recollections ...


Good one! Keep the sepia-toned memories, 'cause it ain't what it was:

COMWEB GROUP


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Kitchener..must have missed it due to the currency on the asking price. Price is good, wonder if they're imports.


Imports for sure, but at least they are made for north america unlike most of the other imports you see on ebay with softboxes


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Imports for sure, but at least they are made for north america unlike most of the other imports you see on ebay with softboxes


Bought it yesterday. Waiting for shipping. I'll let you know what I think. 

Also took lots of advice under consideration about moving ahead with macro photography.
- Tomorrow, I am picking up a used, Sigma 50mm F2.8 EX DG Macro Lens (for Canon).

Okay, must stop spending *now*.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Bought it yesterday. Waiting for shipping. I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Also took lots of advice under consideration about moving ahead with macro photography.
> - Tomorrow, I am picking up a used, Sigma 50mm F2.8 EX DG Macro Lens (for Canon).
> 
> Okay, must stop spending *now*.


Awesome. I know that feeling myself ... I've been building up the video gear lately and just yesterday ordered a cheap matte box setup from India 

Let us know how that kit works out (and the lens of course!)


----------



## kps

Way to go Soy! 

I'd love to see the results once you start using the lights and the macro.


----------



## kps

While we're waiting for Soy, this page needs a pic. 

How'd you like to have that for a back yard? lol


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> While we're waiting for Soy, this page needs a pic.
> 
> How'd you like to have that for a back yard? lol...


Beautiful. Reminds me of the homestead in _Legends of the Fall_.


----------



## kps

Thanks, but perhaps a bit over saturated. I always boost the saturation a bit when saving for the web, but this time I might have over done it.


----------



## MaxPower

Found this great little trick for making a flash diffuser for those of us who are on a budget. A neat little trick and it works quite well. I'm going to experiment with different materials to find a result that works.

Party Bouncer


----------



## kps

I thought you used a Nikon. Nikons don't have those metal hinges.

Personally, if I could....I'd rip that built in flash do-hickey right off.


----------



## MaxPower

kps said:


> I thought you used a Nikon. Nikons don't have those metal hinges.
> 
> Personally, if I could....I'd rip that built in flash do-hickey right off.


I do use Nikon. I just took the idea and modified it. A little scotch tape works wonders. I'd rip those excuses for flashes off as well, but I don't particularly feel like ruining my camera.  Until I get a speedlight, "any port in the storm".

Note: I substituted a 4X6 glossy photo paper and I find the results better than just the business card.


----------



## kps

I own 3 speedlights, an ancient SB80DX, a SB600 and a SB800. The only good thing about the built-in flash is that I can use it in "commander" mode to set the other units off remotely without the pop-up thingy itself firing. 

Watch part one, then part 2.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MaxPower

kps said:


> I own 3 speedlights, an ancient SB80DX, a SB600 and a SB800. The only good thing about the built-in flash is that I can use it in "commander" mode to set the other units off remotely without the pop-up thingy itself firing.
> 
> Watch part one, then part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Good videos. I'll have to try that once I get a speedlight.


----------



## ScanMan

Canon S90 RAW no post NR. 1/50sec / f2.0 / ISO 100 / 6mm.


----------



## kps

Nice comp...that the new OGA? Haven't made it down there yet.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Nice comp...that the new OGA? Haven't made it down there yet.


Yeah, everyone in the family is a member, 'cept me. I'm the perpetual "guest". The gallery is uptight about picture taking. Some are like that, while others are wide open...shoot what you like. At the AGO, you're restricted to the common, open areas. Frankly the stuff I like hangs in some pretty dark rooms anyway, so no big loss.


----------



## SoyMac

*Sigma 50mm F2.8 EX DG Macro*

My new, portrait light kit is in transit, but that didn't stop me from playing with my new, (used) macro lens!

On Auto Focus as it hunts, it's noisy as a freight train, but I'm pretty happy with it. 
This lens is easy to use, manual can compensate for any auto deficiencies, and it's straightforward as heck.

Here are some photos from me getting used to the lens:
(The last picture is of my high-end, Macro staging area! ... )


----------



## ScanMan

Those clothespins must provide an incredible amount of flexibility!

And like, those are the cutest M&Ms EVER! 

Looks like you're going to have fun with that lens. The whole macro universe – it's such an interesting area. Hope you post more as you dive into it.


----------



## KC4

OOOOh EYE Candy! 
Good shots Soy Mac!


----------



## mikef

SoyMac: these few shots make me want to get into macro photography!


----------



## Guest

Good shots ... and now I'm hungry!


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> My new, portrait light kit is in transit, but that didn't stop me from playing with my new, (used) macro lens!
> 
> On Auto Focus as it hunts, it's noisy as a freight train, but I'm pretty happy with it.
> This lens is easy to use, manual can compensate for any auto deficiencies, and it's straightforward as heck.
> 
> Here are some photos from me getting used to the lens:
> (The last picture is of my high-end, Macro staging area! ... )


SWEEEET!!! 

Hey SM, what lens did you end up getting? I remember posting back and forth about your options.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Canon S90 RAW no post NR. 1/50sec / f2.0 / ISO 100 / 6mm.


Nice ScanMan... Did you get the S90 for Christmas? Ken Rockwell loves it... better than the G11. He calls it the worlds best compact camera. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## SoyMac

"OOOOh EYE Candy! " - KC4

"... and now I'm hungry!" - mguertin

"SWEEEET!!!" - screature

:lmao: Hahahaha! You guys slay me!

And yes, these props don't survive very long at all.

screature, I read lots and found really good reviews of the Sigma 105 Macro. 
After watching for used lenses, I saw this *Sigma 50mm F2.8 EX DG Macro for Canon*, on Kijiji.
She agreed to $50 less than her asking and a drive across the bridge into Quebec got me this intro-to-Macro lens. 
I'm _really_ liking it so far.

I know F2.8 isn't super fast anymore (I have an f/1.4 50mm Prime, and an f/1.2 85mm Prime), but I get razor-thin DoF with this Sigma, and can't ever imagine using a faster Macro lens. I think it would be unusable.

The seller was upgrading to the Canon 100mm Macro lens. 
I could see one day going that route, but for now, this is a very fun lens to get my feet wet in Macro.

This Sigma even comes with a a ten year warranty. :clap:

Of course, now that I've had a taste, I want to get even closer! Extension Tubes?

And, hey, my portrait lighting kit arrived a few hours ago! It's Christmas in January!!


----------



## MaxPower

Here are couple I took this afternoon with my new Nikon AF-S 18 - 200mm when I was going to pick my son up from school. I've wanted to do these shots for sometime now. What I really want is a partly cloudy day. That would make them a whole lot better.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> ...screature, I read lots and found really good reviews of the Sigma 105 Macro.
> After watching for used lenses, I saw this *Sigma 50mm F2.8 EX DG Macro for Canon*, on Kijiji.
> She agreed to $50 less than her asking and a drive across the bridge into Quebec got me this intro-to-Macro lens.
> I'm _really_ liking it so far.
> 
> I know F2.8 isn't super fast anymore (I have an f/1.4 50mm Prime, and an f/1.2 85mm Prime), but I get razor-thin DoF with this Sigma, and can't ever imagine using a faster Macro lens. I think it would be unusable...


Hey 2.8 in the Macro range isn't bad at all... especially on a budget. Sigma makes some really good 3rd party lenses... My 17-70mm 2.8-4.5 Sigma is my "go to" lens... extremely versatile. Good on ya... Have fun!!


----------



## screature

MaxPower said:


> Here are couple I took this afternoon with my new Nikon AF-S 18 - 200mm when I was going to pick my son up from school. I've wanted to do these shots for sometime now. What I really want is a partly cloudy day. That would make them a whole lot better.


Stark... I like 'em!


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Stark... I like 'em!


Thanks. I had my other son with me when I took them. The first was out the car window, the second I actually had to get out and snap a few.

The only Post Processing is converting to B&W and Cropping.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Nice ScanMan... Did you get the S90 for Christmas? How are you liking it so far?


Got the S90 in Nov. and sold my G10 to finance it. I was still getting hits for the G10 till just a couple of days ago, folks were lining up for the thing! I ended up exasperated with it...tons of resolution, zero dynamic range. But judging by the response to my ad, many really like the high pixel count.

The S90 by and large is wonderful. Camera RAW now supports it well – though with this little shooter, I can never decide between Adobe Standard, Camera Standard, Camera Faithful...perhaps its time for a few minutes with the DNG editor, to generate a starting point I'm OK with.

The S90's f 2.0 is sweet for indoors (aperture priority, and you're in business), and its body size makes it discreet, for use in churches, museums, theatres, clubs, galleries - any number of interiors where you don't want to be annoyingly snapping away. It's all nice and black too, which makes it disappear in your hands.

The display is fantastic, and anyone familiar with Canon's menus will be pleased. There's an insane amount of white balance tweaking available, and I'll just say that it's fully featured for a camera of this class. And yeah, it's got that funky adjustment ring around the lens. Ken loves it, I don't use it.

On the downside, you MUST pay attention to the blue fringing when shooting RAW. It's controllable in post, but limits this camera in outdoor use, particularly on overcast days where the light is evenly distributed, and every edge becomes a highlight edge.

Second, and I'm not really being that fussy about this one, is the contour of the body. It's like a bar of soap, with absolutely no little gripper edge on the front for your fingers. There's the tiniest bump on the back to nudge your thumb against, but if your hands are at all damp, this baby can squirt right out of them. I've read where users have applied peel-off non slip material to the front. I'm considering it as well. I've got a little form-fitting bag for it, and it's a pain digging the thing out of there with little to grab on to.

Other than that, it's a brilliant little unit which I could recommend to anyone. Actually I have, and my brother-in-law bought it. If you're looking for a shirt-pocket shooter, this is it. At least for the moment.


----------



## kps

Scanman: Awesome gallery shots, good job on the processing, too.

Soymac: Love that DIY setup. Enjoy the macro.

MaxPower: Love those shots, good conversions.


----------



## ScanMan

I'm such a sucker for ships at sunset. (Say it fast three times).


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> I'm such a sucker for ships at sunset. (Say it fast three times).


I can see why - grat lighting; typically calmer water for better reflections... 

I'm with you on that one


----------



## SoyMac

*'09 Christmas Photos?*

Hi Friends
The Christmas holidays were here ( and Kwanzaa, Hanukkah, Bodhi, Al Hijra and Ashura, and Solstice! ) and you'd been snapping like crazy;
Kids, dogs, relatives, travel, scenery, all kinds of photos!

Care to post your faves?

Oh, alright. I'll start with one of mine ...

*Rideau Ferry Christmas*


----------



## ScanMan

There's nothing like gathering 'round the ol' fire log!:lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

...and in case any of you have already forgotten that turkey dinner you had two servings of...


----------



## The Doug

Crappy cellphone shot, but I couldn't resist. Spotted a *Bricklin* parked near the train station on the way home this evening. Oooh. Been at least twenty years since I've seen one of these... _things_.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Crappy cellphone shot, but I couldn't resist. Spotted a *Bricklin* parked near the train station on the way home this evening. Oooh. Been at least twenty years since I've seen one of these... _things_.


Wow, didn't know there were any left. lol

Rather weird that the owner would have it out in the winter.


----------



## JerusalemJim

Guess he/she just succumbed to the 'lets just drive it' thing eh
I like winter driving generally - drifting on corners n stuff is fun
digging out is not fun but hey..
jj


----------



## JerusalemJim

ScanMan said:


> ...and in case any of you have already forgotten that turkey dinner you had two servings of...


 pass the cranberries please and the hot sauce
mmmmmm


----------



## keebler27

*old farmer's shed*

snapped this old farmer's shed when it was really nippily this morning. I had stopped earlier to take photo some turkeys and my camera was getting cold. So cold in fact that I couldn't adjust my polarizer (and I really wasn't out that long). It moves now, but at the time, It was a bit frustrating 

pentax k100D
55-300 lens
f 6.7
iso 200
1/250

the sun was to the left. I wanted to get into the farmer's field to put the sun at my back, but the ditches are about 6-8 ft deep and with all the snow, completely flat with the road so I wasn't about to venture a jump across in case I sunk in 

btw, no pp done. as is. 

any recommendations on things to try for fun?


----------



## kps

keebler27 said:


> btw, no pp done. as is.
> 
> any recommendations on things to try for fun?


What are you using for software? If you have Lightroom or PS, the possibilities are endless.

Fist thing is, I'd straighten the horizon, then....have at 'er!


----------



## keebler27

kps said:


> What are you using for software? If you have Lightroom or PS, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> Fist thing is, I'd straighten the horizon, then....have at 'er!


thanks kps! Those look interesting! I don't play around near enough. I have PS and Aperture. I do the basics - wb, contrast, sensor dust removal (not on this one surprisingly - i really need a newer camera with that dust removal feature


----------



## keebler27

*Solo buck 3*

Another snap of that buck again. I'm really liking this one the most although I truly wish I could have framed it with a tad more space above the antlers, but I had wanted some of the snow in the pic. I should have zoomed out a touch. Next time 

btw, in terms of pp 'etiquette', would it be improper of me to edit out the birch tree behind the most left tine on his antlers? I find the tine blends in a bit too much for my liking. it would make that tine stand out nicer.

BUT is that 'cheating'? I've been researching photo contests and I know that they all differ regarding the amount of pp allowed. I would leave the original untouched of course.


----------



## SoyMac

*CFL Bulbs?*

Hi Friends
I set up my eBay softboxes, and I'm pretty happy with them.
I'll post a full review soon (with photos :lmao

The first thing I noticed, though, is that I will want to pump up the light volume.
I'm looking for 85 Watt CFLs (300 W equivalent).

I Googled and searched for a Canadian supplier, and came up with pretty much nothing.

Could you suggest a place with reasonably-priced, high-wattage CFL bulbs, in Ottawa, or elsewhere in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## ScanMan

keebler27 said:


> Another snap of that buck again.


Another gorgeous deer shot. Think it's my fave, so far...


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Another gorgeous deer shot. Think it's my fave, so far...


I think it's my fave too SM. While the others all have great features to them, this pic is the best (except for that one tine which has the tree behind it).

He's standing still, his mouth isn't open, the lighting is perfect in creating the right amount of shadow. I'm going to print this one up - just deciding on size. May go for a big 11x14 with a dark brown frame.


----------



## kps

Keebler, it's your image, your vision. If you find the background too distracting to your liking take the time to make it the way you envisioned it. It's not cheating as far as I'm concerned.

After a few minutes with the clone tool:


----------



## keebler27

kps said:


> Keebler, it's your image, your vision. If you find the background too distracting to your liking take the time to make it the way you envisioned it. It's not cheating as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> After a few minutes with the clone tool:


thanks kps. I'm going to try and remove at least that one. I like your touchups. nicely done!

I'm really proud of this pic and will be printing it


----------



## lowliferider

Howdee, this is my first post, and new to the forum... and new to the mac world... Now I understand the mac community. I saw loads of great photos in this thread.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I set up my eBay softboxes, and I'm pretty happy with them.
> I'll post a full review soon (with photos :lmao
> 
> The first thing I noticed, though, is that I will want to pump up the light volume.
> I'm looking for 85 Watt CFLs (300 W equivalent).
> 
> I Googled and searched for a Canadian supplier, and came up with pretty much nothing.
> 
> Could you suggest a place with reasonably-priced, high-wattage CFL bulbs, in Ottawa, or elsewhere in Canada?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure of any offhand but I'll keep my ear to the ground. The bulbs that came with it are not enough light?


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Not sure of any offhand but I'll keep my ear to the ground. The bulbs that came with it are not enough light?


They're pretty good (400 watts full on), but I'd like to get at least 50% more light from each softbox. 

I'll likely get 4 x 85 watt CFLs, and put 2 in each light = 2 x 85 + 2 x 27 in each light. 

Full softbox would then = about 800 watts.
One switch off (1/2 strength softbox) would = about 400 watts, in each softbox.

Because of the two-switch set-up in each light, I should have lots of flexibility. 

I've looked at some other softbox CFL kits online, and they all appear to be quite good. 
But I have to say, for the price I paid for this one, and being new to a portrait set-up, I'm _very_ happy with this kit so far. 

(full review still pending!)

Thanks!


----------



## SoyMac

*Space Travel?*

Hi Friends
I've been playing around some more with this macro lens.

Here are some shots that are not perfect, but they've opened my eyes a bit to my surroundings:
(These are not the 1:1 photos. I've cropped them _enormously_)
(It's an icicle. - Canadian, eh?! )


----------



## kps

lowliferider said:


> Howdee, this is my first post, and new to the forum... and new to the mac world... Now I understand the mac community. I saw loads of great photos in this thread.


Welcome aboard and welcome to Mac.

Nice shot, BTW.


----------



## SoyMac

lowliferider said:


> Howdee, this is my first post, and new to the forum... .


Welcome to ehMac! 
Wow, great shot! :clap:


----------



## kps

Hey Soy,

Those softboxes suck up a lot of light. Check out this blog post by Zack Arias where he compares brollys and softboxes. Also check out some of his lighting tutorials.

Zack Arias – Atlanta based editorial music photographer Shoot Through Umbrella vs. Softbox


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... Check out this blog post by Zack Arias where he compares brollys and softboxes. Also check out some of his lighting tutorials.
> 
> Zack Arias – Atlanta based editorial music photographer Shoot Through Umbrella vs. Softbox


Wow, excellent, concise article! Thanks, kps!

I already have lots o' reflector 'brellas, and they don't pump out enough light for portraits. 
But I have no shoot-through umbrellas, so this article suits me well.


My favourite comment to the article:

_"I find myself in Gap & Gap Kids stores standing about 2 feet away from the wall staring at the gallery wrap images. The conversation usually goes like this:

Store help: ‘Can I help you?’

Me: ‘Not really. I’m just trying to see how this person was lit.’"_

:lmao: We can probably all relate!


----------



## keebler27

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I've been playing around some more with this macro lens.
> 
> Here are some shots that are not perfect, but they've opened my eyes a bit to my surroundings:
> (These are not the 1:1 photos. I've cropped them _enormously_)
> (It's an icicle. - Canadian, eh?! )


well done SM. I really like the last one b/c it looks like flowing water with bubbles in it, rather than frozen water


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ...The S90 by and large is wonderful....


Thanks for the fulsome response ScanMan much appreciated as I am looking for a take everywhere with me alternative to my SLR when I just want to have a camera with me "in case" but not going out with the intention of shooting.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Wow, excellent, concise article! Thanks, kps!
> 
> I already have lots o' reflector 'brellas, and they don't pump out enough light for portraits.
> But I have no shoot-through umbrellas, so this article suits me well.
> 
> 
> My favourite comment to the article:
> 
> _"I find myself in Gap & Gap Kids stores standing about 2 feet away from the wall staring at the gallery wrap images. The conversation usually goes like this:
> 
> Store help: ‘Can I help you?’
> 
> Me: ‘Not really. I’m just trying to see how this person was lit.’"_
> 
> :lmao: We can probably all relate!


I was going to suggest bouncing instead of brighter softboxes as well. If you're pumping that much light through a softbox I find that it's no longer "soft" ... try just losing the front diffuser and bouncing instead?


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> ...If you're pumping that much light through a softbox I find that it's no longer "soft" ... try just losing the front diffuser and bouncing instead?


Yeah, you might be right. There might be enough light already.
I think I heard or read about 800 Watt softboxes, and got that stuck in my head as the desired amount.

My problem right now is that the room where this will be set up properly, won't be available for another two weeks. So I'm testing things under less than optimum conditions, and going more by what I'm hearing and reading, than what I'm seeing.

And I could always get some 40 Watt CFLs (instead of 85 Watt) for a very reasonable cost, and try that if I'm not happy with the light once I test properly.

That's probably my biggest problem - having way too much time to think about the details before I can get at this in the proper space! 

These wattages might just be for marketing purposes, but here is a softbox seller touting its higher than 400 watt properties:
1515 Alzo Digital 600-EX Cool Lite, Single Photo Fluorescent Light Kit with Bulbs, Softbox & Stand

Anyway, I'm sure the two-switch system on each of my softboxes will help to keep my current set-up quite adequate, no matter what wattages I end up with. 

Okay, I'm going to try _really_ hard not to post anything more about softboxes, until I have some practical results.

Thanks, Friends!


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Thanks for the fulsome response ScanMan much appreciated as I am looking for a take everywhere with me alternative to my SLR when I just want to have a camera with me "in case" but not going out with the intention of shooting.


That's the beauty of this little beast. Like all small P&Ss, you get the great portability. But unlike the pack that cost maybe a hundred less, you get a larger sensor and RAW ability. Worth the extra, IMO.

Micro 4/3 was also an option, but by the time you stick a lens on it, you're just dragging around another camera. Cute as a button, but it is a couple of inches thick. Pocketable? Hardly.


----------



## keebler27

kps said:


> Keebler, it's your image, your vision. If you find the background too distracting to your liking take the time to make it the way you envisioned it. It's not cheating as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> After a few minutes with the clone tool:


thanks again KPS for showing me what you did. I ended up taking out that one tree and printed 2 8x10s for a few buddies and a 1 big 12x18 for me


----------



## kps

keebler27 said:


> thanks again KPS for showing me what you did. I ended up taking out that one tree and printed 2 8x10s for a few buddies and a 1 big 12x18 for me


Just one tree? 

Kidding. Glad you're happy with the result.


----------



## kps

This page needs more pics!
*


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> This page needs more pics!


Excellent shot, kps! It's got great composition, and your saturation gives it the classic '50s postcard look.


----------



## kps

Thanks,Soy. Hey, how's the new lighting gear working out?


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... how's the new lighting gear working out?


Well, so far this lighting set-up makes for a _more_ than adequate product light kit! 
(some real portraits hopefully soon!)


----------



## lowliferider

Yup very nice shot KPS. 
Sorry about my ignorance, but where was it taken?


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Well, so far this lighting set-up makes for a _more_ than adequate product light kit!
> (some real portraits hopefully soon!)


If that's SOOC, that it looks good as far as white balance and colour temp. I hope those closeup lenses also fit your new macro.


----------



## kps

lowliferider said:


> Yup very nice shot KPS.
> Sorry about my ignorance, but where was it taken?


Thnx. Image taken in Glacier National Park, Montana.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... SOOC...


 Me not smrt.


----------



## kps

Sorry, Straight-Out-Of-Camera.


----------



## Guest

A couple of shots taken at sunset in Selkirk, Manitoba a few years back.


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> A couple of shots taken at sunset in Selkirk, Manitoba a few years back....


Very interesting. Both photos of basically the same subject. 
The first Photo gives me a warm, nostalgic feeling. 
The second photo has tension, some unease. 
Nice work, mguertin, to manifest two very different emotions out of the same general set-up, by changing the focal plane.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Very interesting. Both photos of basically the same subject.
> The first Photo gives me a warm, nostalgic feeling.
> The second photo has tension, some unease.
> Nice work, mguertin, to manifest two very different emotions out of the same general set-up, by changing the focal plane.


Thanks. That's exactly the type of feel I was going for in each of them.


----------



## keebler27

*Portugal pic*

Hi folks

is it against the rules to post links? Asking b/c I dloaded the mobileme app for my iphoneand I output a 'my best shots' gallery from aperture. 

MobileMe Gallery

cheers
keebler


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> ... I dloaded the mobileme app for my iphoneand I output a 'my best shots' gallery from aperture. ...keebler


Some beautiful shots, keebler27 :clap: 

(Just FYI, on your on-line album, you have it set so that visitors can download your photos. Don't know if you intended that or not.)


----------



## keebler27

SoyMac said:


> Some beautiful shots, keebler27 :clap:
> 
> (Just FYI, on your on-line album, you have it set so that visitors can download your photos. Don't know if you intended that or not.)


Thanks soymac. I need to add more as well. I hadn't realized that - thanks


----------



## SINC

I shot this last full moon through the bare branches of a maple tree.


----------



## MaxPower

SINC said:


> I shot this last full moon through the bare branches of a maple tree.


Interesting composition SINC.


----------



## Joker Eh

Have been on this forum in awhile and seen this thread I thought I woudl submit mine. I am a novice, just starting to learn.


----------



## bgw

Joker Eh, you have a good eye and like geometric shots. Good work.


----------



## kps

bgw said:


> Joker Eh, you have a good eye and like geometric shots. Good work.


+1 

You have some very nice images there.


----------



## lowliferider

Not bad for a novice... great eye... keep on shooting:clap:


----------



## Joker Eh

Thanks guys.


----------



## SoyMac

*More Macro*

Here are some recent Macro shots, continuing ssk's "token" theme, and my "Close Candy" Series.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac, as per my pm. After all your hard work, just a tweak with the curves in LR or PS is what your shots deserve.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> SoyMac, as per my pm. After all your hard work, just a tweak with the curves in LR or PS is what your shots deserve.


Oh, YEAH!!

In a couple of weeks, I'll have the space to set things up better. I'm thinking that a yellow gel (incandescent, candle-flame-like) with a more dominant key and weaker fill would help make the candy shots more intimate, and less flat.

Thanks, ScanMan! :clap:


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Oh, YEAH!!
> 
> In a couple of weeks, I'll have the space to set things up better. I'm thinking that a yellow gel (incandescent, candle-flame-like) with a more dominant key and weaker fill would help make the candy shots more intimate, and less flat.
> 
> Thanks, ScanMan! :clap:


If you shoot RAW, you can change the white balance in post and save on the warming gels.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> If you shoot RAW, you can change the white balance in post and save on the warming gels.


Yeah. I'm old skool, eh? (Or just old.  ) 
kps, I like when the image is (mostly) done, "SOOC" 

I've played with curves before in PS, and was happy with the results, but didn't know what I was doing and just experimenting and looking.

A Moderate-to-Advanced PS class might be in order.


----------



## Guest

Or Lightroom ... I absolutely LOVE what LR has done for my workflow. I almost never have to go into PS now unless I need to softproof  Or CameraRaw if that's your preference, but I like the all-in-one approach of LR. It's changed things for me for the better without a doubt. I wasn't a big fan of having to pile up layers in photoshop over and over again


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Yeah. I'm old skool, eh? (Or just old.  )
> kps, I like when the image is (mostly) done, "SOOC"


Old school, eh? Than here's what you need to do:

--Put your "Sweet Marie" in the fridge.
--Get a butane micro torch from Canadian Tire
--heat up a thin blade (such as a box cutter blade)
--cut your candy bar with the heated blade
--use the torch to smooth out any roughness and give the chocolate a sheen
--heat the caramel to make it ooze out
--place it on sheet of lexan or a glossy tile the same colour as your background for a reflexion.
--light using a single source with a snoot
--place a weak or black reflector on the fill side
--try a black background

Have fun...


----------



## kps

+1 for Lightroom.


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> ... I wasn't a big fan of having to pile up layers in photoshop over and over again


Yep, great point, mguertin. 
I'm actually with Aperture, so I'll delve deeper into Aperture and see what I can do in there.
I see a lot of love put out for LR, so I wonder sometimes if Aperture was the right choice.
But I haven't given Aperture a chance yet, so too early to tell.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> Old school, eh? Than here's what you need to do
> ...


Excellent tips, kps!!
I was _wondering_ how I'd soften and shine up the sweeties.
Your instructions are perfect!
Frozen-first means maintaining the structure of the candy while the heat manipulates the exterior.
Genius!

Thanks, kps!! :clap:


----------



## kps

Don't freeze it, just cool it to harden it. Freezing will break down the oils(fats) in the chocolate and make it powdery.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> Don't freeze it, just cool it to harden it. Freezing will break down the oils(fats) in the chocolate and make it powdery.


Geez, you're good! :clap:


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Geez, you're good!


LOL, haven't you ever accidentally frozen anything made of chocolate?

Soy, my list was a little off the cuff take on "old school" food styling just to get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## ScanMan

It's getting cold again, the skies are grey and I'm bored waiting for THE TABLET. Same shot flipped and fused a coupla ways.


----------



## kps

Love it! 

A photographic Rorschach test...you don't wanna know what I see.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> ...you don't wanna know what I see.


Ha! They had quite an effect on the lady of the house, as well. The things she saw in there...


----------



## kps

So how did you do it? Some funky app or manually with layers?


----------



## SoyMac

Photo Booth with the mirror effect?


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> So how did you do it?


Nothing schmantzy.

Cover the right vertical half of the top photo. The left side that you're now looking at, having been rotated 90 degrees counter-clockwise, is the original shot taken with a shorty 10mm on a DX D80. 

So for the top composite, I took the original, stood it on its edge like it is, flipped a copy of it horizontally, and manually photomerged the two shots.

For the bottom one, I flipped the original shot horizontally before rotating it 90 degrees clockwise, copied that image, flipped the copy horizontally, and.then merged the two.

I had to stop myself from flipping and merging the new composites into even bigger "treescapes". It could go on forever...


----------



## kps

Cool! Nice job.


----------



## SoyMac

*More Macro*

ScanMan and kps, you might notice that some of your suggestions have been used in these recent shots - Thanks!!

I just received an extension tube set I bought off eBay. $7.48, with free shipping from China.
They're the tubes with no electronic connectors, so they're quite limited. But I wanted to see what tubes would do, before I spent hundreds on an electronic extension tube set.
After trying these out, I'm sure I'll get an electronic set when i get some money.

Here are some (mostly) SOOC shots of a tulip and a rose, some with extension tubes, some without. 
One crop - the second image is a crop of the first.

Lots of failed experimentation, but I'm starting to get the strengths and limitations of Macro.

I can't believe I'm looking forward to insect season!


----------



## kps

#3 ftw!


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac...those are REALLY nice!


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> This page needs more pics!
> *


Awesomely composed image kps- I love the way the lines make your eyes travel around the image and never quite come to rest. Perfect.


keebler27 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> is it against the rules to post links? Asking b/c I dloaded the mobileme app for my iphoneand I output a 'my best shots' gallery from aperture.
> 
> MobileMe Gallery
> 
> cheers
> keebler


Some really good shots here too - Love the candid portraits.


Joker Eh said:


> Have been on this forum in awhile and seen this thread I thought I woudl submit mine. I am a novice, just starting to learn.


Just a novice? No way. :clap:


kps said:


> #3 ftw!


Agreed!


----------



## KC4

This is with the color cast removed - SOOC the sand appeared to be closer to the color of the bottom shell.....this one is not as warm, but the shells pop more. I dunno...


----------



## ScanMan

KC4, if you don't mind me saying...it looks a bit cool to me. I just did an auto-correct for myself, and the bottom shell and sand want to be much warmer.


----------



## Guest

@SoyMac: I bought a set of tubes a couple of years ago that did the electronic passthru and they were pretty cheap. They work just fine and as I read somewhere on the interwebs: "Canon air is as good as no-name air" ... as long as they fit and are the right size you should be fine. Think I paid around $20 USD for mine delivered, from ebay.


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> KC4, if you don't mind me saying...it looks a bit cool to me. I just did an auto-correct for myself, and the bottom shell and sand want to be much warmer.


I don't mind at all ScanMan. That's why I posted it - for critique and opinion, because I couldn't decide for myself. Thanks for the suggestion.

How's this? Better, worse or just different?


----------



## ScanMan

Well, that's pretty sunny! 

Still had this one laying on my desktop from last night, and honestly, it was just an auto-correct to see what might be going on with your image. It appears to split the difference between your 1st and 2nd. It brought out the tones in the shells, while keeping the sand nicely muted. Depends where you want to go with it. 

If I spent more time on the one I've attached, I'd lighten the sand a bit and subdue the green cast.


----------



## KC4

Hahahahaa! From one extreme to another.....Thanks - I like the mid-ground.


----------



## FeXL

KC4:

Hope you don't mind, just playin'...


----------



## KC4

FeXL,
That's Cool!
They remind me of bones and ancient artifacts or if you look at it again, a starscape.
Awesome!


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> @SoyMac: I bought a set of tubes a couple of years ago that did the electronic passthru and they were pretty cheap. They work just fine and as I read somewhere on the interwebs: "Canon air is as good as no-name air" ... as long as they fit and are the right size you should be fine. Think I paid around $20 USD for mine delivered, from ebay.


$20 for the electronic extension tubes?!! I'll keep looking!!

KC4, that image of yours keeps me intrigued. 
Sometimes it looks like a collection of pickled organs, sometimes like your camera was under the sea bed, looking up, sometimes like alien artifacts. 
Congratulations on making a single image that's so multi-faceted!


----------



## SoyMac

*Camera HDMI to Monitor or TV?*

Hey, Smart Friends

Here's a question that's probably very obvious to people who know anything about Hi-Def ... um, ... stuff. 

I have HDMI-out on my Canon 5D MKII. 

My dream iPad with camera viewer and controller software is not here, or maybe not even invented, yet.

In the meantime, I'd like a big screen way to see my camera images as I'm composing and shooting.

I see that I can get an HDMI enabled LCD monitor, or an HDMI enabled HDTV television, for pretty much the same price.

For best image viewing out of my camera, which would you recommend; 

Monitor, or Television?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I would use the Canon software to do live shooting (via the USB cable) onto your computer directly and avoid the HDMI solution. For what you're doing that should work pretty well (as well as give you control over a lot of the on-camera controls).

The HDMI out from the camera is not super hi-resolution - I think it maxes at 1080i (but only on live shooting mode for video) and even that is not going to be killer quality because it changes aspect ratio to include the on-screen info that you would see on the back of the camera screen when shooting in live mode and I'm sure it down samples the image quite a lot to show it on the video output, which can introduce artifacts into what you're seeing that don't exist, etc.

I do a fair bit of video with my 7D and the HDMI is great for that, but for photos I'd use the Canon software and do your shooting tethered that way. Also saves a step as you don't have to save the photo to the CF card but can go directly to hard disk with it.

check out this link:

Shooting tethered with Canon gear | Canon Blogger


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> I would use the Canon software to do live shooting (via the USB cable) onto your computer directly and avoid the HDMI solution. ... check out this link:
> 
> Shooting tethered with Canon gear | Canon Blogger


 Oh, MAN, I get so wrapped up in the "problem", I don't even realise the solution is already there! 

Thanks, mguertin, for saving me a bunch of time and money.

And thanks for this link! :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Couple from today's visit to the ROM.
(edit) mouse died. Let me try that again


----------



## ScanMan

Batteries installed. Changed a couple of shots – bye for now.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan, excellent, excellent, excellent! :clap:

They're all striking, but #4 is my stand-out.

Thank you for charging and replacing your batteries and showing us these!


----------



## kps

Wonderful images. 1 and 4 stand out.

Haven't been to the ROM in ages, I should go and check out the Crystal.


----------



## CubaMark

_*For the über-geek photographers out there...*_

*Build a High-Speed Laser-Triggered Photography Rig to Capture Split Second Exposure*



> a Belgian photographer that has fused his enthusiasm for photography and electronic wizardry into one hobby. His photography rig is a technological sight to behold, the camera is flanked by flashes and two arms that have infrared lasers which act as a trigger for the shutter. Check out the picture below to see him at work in the field with the rig:




Don't miss his Flickr set: Insects & Water

His photo page and description of the technology

(LifeHacker)


----------



## KC4

Aaaamazing CM, Thanks for the link.

My faves : The big white owl-like moth in flight and too many of the colored water ones to list.


----------



## Rob

The water figures are fascinating. They're like little sculptures.


----------



## Guest

Yes the water figures are really amazing.


----------



## KC4

Scanman: I keep looking at #2 above...very mysterious...It's my fave of the group.


----------



## ScanMan

KC4 said:


> I keep looking at #2 above...very mysterious...It's my fave of the group.


Let me help you with that...


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Let me help you with that...


BAAAAhahahah! Thanks Scanman. Now the man of steel is no longer mysterious, just terribly tempered. 

Next time: Think Sean Connery.  Thx.


----------



## ScanMan

Damned Expedia.


----------



## kps

Classic. Like the conversion, too.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Classic. Like the conversion, too.


Thanks, kps. I know I'm not telling you anything new, by admitting that it's a challenge getting a tone that reinforces the mood. 

It's easy to think that this is simpler now, of course, without filters. But that has really opened a Pandora's box of possibilities. And I often feel it's now harder to "commit", to an overall tone. 

Warm it up? Cool it down? A classic cyanotype, selenium, silver gelatin...you could go on forever. Especially when opening up a colour shot to begin with. There are lots that get worked over then finally trashed, because I've totally lost my direction with them.

The most fun I have, is when restoring an old scanned print that's discoloured, but still has a blotch of decent original tone on it. I'll strip the thing down to B&W and retone it to match the sample blotch. It may not be the tone I would have picked originally for the photo, but at least there's a predetermined and definite end to the process.

Fun and games.


----------



## Guest

RAW + LightRoom changed things in that regard for me in a big way, but as you say, it's hard to commit. There's soooo much in the way of options. Duotoning in LR changed things for me in a big way especially. There's no way I would have even come close with lens filters + a darkroom .. not that I ever had the inclination to try.


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> RAW + LightRoom changed things in that regard for me in a big way, but as you say, it's hard to commit.


Oh... I don't mean "commit" as in "that's it...no more changes possible". 

That last shot I posted, for example, is sitting there in an LR catalogue. I could go back to that silly shot every morning, and do another take on it, but jeez, somehow it's got to come to an end. With all the tools we have these days, it's too easy to "not commit" to a final vision for a photo.

It's like a chameleon or something...every time my mood changes, so does my image...

See what I mean? Maybe we're both saying the same thing.


----------



## Guest

Yes, we are both saying the same thing. This is especially true for B&W type stuff for me ... such subtle little differences can completely change the mood of a photo, and as you say, one day it's one mood, the next day it's something totally different.

It's very similar doing audio mixes of songs ... a friend on another forum has a signature that reads something like "We never complete mixes, we simply abandon them." The same holds true for me with some photos, when I have to deliberately say "no more".


----------



## kps

I'll "third" what you two are saying. There is a time when you have to say "stop, no more", but that only lasts until the next time you revisit the image.

The problem with digital is that it makes us lazy because we can "fix it" in post. It can also lead to over-processing, and I'm very much guilty of that.

So without further adieu, one over-processed image coming up:


----------



## Guest

LOL .. yes, there's a line? Where is it? Who knows! I cross it all the time, either that or I fall miserably short of it. The nice thing is with LR is that I can store unlimited versions of the shot as snapshots  Some have quite a lot of them in my collections  That and virtual copies too


----------



## ScanMan

HA!

"Picture yourself in a boat on a river,
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies..."


----------



## KC4

Excerpts from a recent road trip. These are some of the ones I took for my own interest.
Except for the railroad, they are SOOC.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Let me help you with that...


:lmao: :lmao: Love it!!! :clap: I really liked the "invisible man" nature of the original... but the mod is tooo funny!!


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> :lmao: :lmao: Love it!!! :clap: I really liked the "invisible man" nature of the original... but the mod is tooo funny!!


Thanks, my man. I kind of think the hair is funny. Could have cleaned it up going into the helmet, but this way it looks like a lid has been screwed down on poor old Russell's noggin. Hey...just a 60 sec. paste job...

Don't know why I picked Crowe as opposed to say, Bill Murray.


----------



## kps

I never noticed this before, but while looking at KC4's attached images there appears to be a substantial difference in image quality when viewing them in the tread and when clicking on them to show in the viewer. They are much brighter and a touch flat when in the thread. They show better when clicked on and load in the viewer.


----------



## kps

Some more _heavy_ processing, but I think it works.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Some more _heavy_ processing, but I think it works.


I think they benefit from a strong look like that. Nice ones!


----------



## MaxPower

kps said:


> Some more _heavy_ processing, but I think it works.


What kind of gun is that?

Cool Pics.


----------



## MaxPower

I had the urge to shoot last night at around 10:30 pm. Unfortunately it is dark at that time so I had to resort to around the house. The only thing to shoot was our 6 month Shih Tzu puppy. What do you think?


----------



## kps

MaxPower said:


> What kind of gun is that?
> 
> Cool Pics.


Thanks. It's a _tricked out_ CZ 858-2, check the 'accessories' link at the bottom of the page. Foregrip, pistol grip and the folding adjustable stock were added by me.


----------



## kps

MaxPower said:


> The only thing to shoot was our 6 month Shih Tzu puppy. What do you think?


Like the composition, the DOF and the conversion, one thing that's missing is the eyes.


----------



## MaxPower

kps said:


> Like the composition, the DOF and the conversion, one thing that's missing is the eyes.


I knew there was something wrong with him when we picked him up!!! 

Shih Tzu's have a very long coat His is short by comparison and the fur on his head covers his eyes. He was also half asleep at the time.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Lawrence

I'm looking for a non zoom fixed focus digital camera,
Mainly because I want it to use on my scooter attached with a RAM mount,
It has to be fixed non zoom because vibrations apparently wreck the zoom.

Anyone know of a good fairly high m.p. camera with a good battery life
and the ability to shoot movies with good quality?

Ability to use a 16 gb or 32 gb SDHC 6 card preferred.

Dave


----------



## kps

MaxPower said:


> I knew there was something wrong with him when we picked him up!!!
> .


Don't get me wrong, MaxPower, it's a very nice image. Just say'n perhaps try for another without the dog sleeping.


----------



## MaxPower

I know what you're saying. When he's awake, he tends to come to me when I get down low to take a shot. It was so much easier to get the shot when he was sleeping. I'll try for some awake shots soon.

What do you think? Your post got me thinking we should have a photo critique thread.


----------



## kps

MaxPower said:


> What do you think? Your post got me thinking we should have a photo critique thread.


Sure, as long as people are willing to give and take honest crit. Critique should help a photographer grow and improve. On another photo board I belong to, when someone wants "Comments & Critique" on an image or a series, they add something like "C&C welcome" to the post or even the title.


----------



## MaxPower

The photography board I belong to has sections to post and share pictures, along with a critique section where the poster has to abide by specific rules. They have to host the picture on a file sharing site such as flicker, so others can see full size images, post the EXIF data and ask what specifically they want critiqued about their photo.

What do others think about such a thread?


----------



## ScanMan

Ahh...finally a bright, sunny day in Hogtown. Actual shadows! Was at the old Brickworks on Bayview this afternoon, where there's a lot of old...well, brick.


----------



## ScanMan

I'm in a different mood tonight. Nothing somber about a skate park.

As an aside...HEY, there are some fine shooters in this group who haven't posted in a while. Like the rest of you, I've seen enough of my stuff, thanks. How about sharing some of yours? 

And as to critiquing each other's stuff. Sure. If someone asks for it, fair enough. Personally, I'm not likely to say anything unless it's obvious, which of course would be blindingly obvious to everyone else, so I wouldn't really have to say anything. 

And I don't think anyone's going to learn a lick from me. I just throw it together like spin art. It's meaningless. And it's generally fun. 

I've still got about 147 hours of Lightroom Killer Tips to watch, so any advice is welcomed, but will have to wait its turn.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> I'm in a different mood tonight. Nothing somber about a skate park.
> 
> As an aside...HEY, there are some fine shooters in this group who haven't posted in a while. Like the rest of you, I've seen enough of my stuff, thanks. How about sharing some of yours?
> 
> And as to critiquing each other's stuff. Sure. If someone asks for it, fair enough. Personally, I'm not likely to say anything unless it's obvious, which of course would be blindingly obvious to everyone else, so I wouldn't really have to say anything.
> 
> And I don't think anyone's going to learn a lick from me. I just throw it together like spin art. It's meaningless. And it's generally fun.
> 
> I've still got about 147 hours of Lightroom Killer Tips to watch, so any advice is welcomed, but will have to wait its turn.


Scanman, are you - by chance, a nighthawk? I've noticed your last 2 posts have been at 4 'ish AM and I think you're in the EST zone? I'm usually up late, but not that late.

I need to get some my pics posted. Will do that soonest.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## ScanMan

keebler27 said:


> Scanman, are you - by chance, a nighthawk? I've noticed your last 2 posts have been at 4 'ish AM and I think you're in the EST zone? I'm usually up late, but not that late.


Yeah, it's quiet. The phones aren't going to ring. I can slip into hours of mellower music. The day's news has been repeated and absorbed. I'm usually to bed between 4am – 5am and sleep 5 hours. I've had this routine for years.

(edit) Forgot...more importantly, at night I have better control of my lighting luminance and temperature.


----------



## keebler27

ok. so here's another addition.

Taken last year at the restaurant where my brother worked. He's a sous-chef and simply amazing. Just needs to write his seal test.

He made this pizza and it was even better than the photo appears


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Yeah, it's quiet. The phones aren't going to ring. I can slip into hours of mellower music. The day's news has been repeated and absorbed. I'm usually to bed between 4am – 5am and sleep 5 hours. I've had this routine for years.
> 
> (edit) Forgot...more importantly, at night I have better control of my lighting luminance and temperature.


i know what you mean - I've always loved working the wee hours when nothing but a mouse stirs. Very quiet for me.


----------



## ScanMan

keebler27 said:


> He made this pizza and it was even better than the photo appears


Now that's a tasty shot! I just finished a big lunch and suddenly I'm still hungry.


----------



## Guest

Hmm what a tease, that shot looks yummy and I can't eat anything like that at the moment 

I'm a nighthawk too, it's so nice to be undisturbed when getting important work done. I do most of my best coding late at night.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> I'm in a different mood tonight. Nothing somber about a skate park.
> 
> As an aside...HEY, there are some fine shooters in this group who haven't posted in a while. Like the rest of you, I've seen enough of my stuff, thanks. How about sharing some of yours?
> 
> And as to critiquing each other's stuff. Sure. If someone asks for it, fair enough. Personally, I'm not likely to say anything unless it's obvious, which of course would be blindingly obvious to everyone else, so I wouldn't really have to say anything.
> 
> And I don't think anyone's going to learn a lick from me. I just throw it together like spin art. It's meaningless. And it's generally fun.
> 
> I've still got about 147 hours of Lightroom Killer Tips to watch, so any advice is welcomed, but will have to wait its turn.


I think people like to receive some feedback on their images. Perhaps not a full fledged critique, but something. That may be one reason some stopped posting. There was a great number of talented togs that went through this thread.

Regarding the skate park...with all the graffiti, it reminds me more of the Berlin wall than a playground in Leaside. <wink, wink> Nicely captured, though.

Don't fret about Lightroom, every time I use it I find something new.


----------



## kps

Keebler: Your brother can make a pizza for me anytime. It's my style --thin crust and reminds me of Vesuvios here in Toronto who's pizza I've been ordering for more than 30yrs. However now that I moved to the burbs, I was lucky enough to find another great place which makes a similar pie here in Mississauga.


----------



## SoyMac

*Soft Boxes*

Hi Friends
Some friends and I played around with my new SoftBox kit.

Helpful suggestions welcome!


----------



## SoyMac

*Smackdown!*

Just found this one of Jimmy from last summer.

* Jack Russell Terrier Versus Golden Retriever:*


----------



## kps

Soy:

Difficult to make suggestions since you didn't specify the intent of the photo shoot or your goal. If it was pure experimentation in lighting, then you have a base to work with.

Even if you wanted this particular dark, single light, high contrast look, your subjects just blend into the background far too much. That works in some cases and you came close in #3. No one says that rules can't be broken, but the resulting image should show the intent.

All 5 images are lit the same way. Move the light around.

The one light setup is ideal for "Rembrant Lighting" check out this youtube video for details.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... The one light setup is ideal for "Rembrant Lighting" check out this youtube video for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow, great video! 
Thanks, kps! :clap:


----------



## kps

Now to keep track and to share all those lighting set ups you need this FREE iPhone/Touch app. 

Strobox


----------



## CubaMark

Darnit - I always forget that there's a Photography forum here... until I find a story like the item below to share...

*Construct an Ultra-Slow Pinhole Camera to Create Surreal Photos*





> If you were impressed by the interesting results and novelty of a plain old pinhole camera, you'll want to check out these crazy pinhole cameras and their month long exposures.
> 
> You read that correctly. Ultra slow pinhole photographers use special paper that takes months of light streaming through the pinhole to develop.


(LifeHacker)


----------



## ScanMan

An odd couple.


----------



## DempsyMac

I just found these and was amazed too good not to share:
Vancouver 2010, part 1 of 2 - The Big Picture - Boston.com
Vancouver 2010, part 2 of 2 - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor Robertson said:


> I just found these and was amazed too good not to share:


What a great collection of images. Thanks, Trevor.


----------



## Guest

Here's a couple of shots I took a couple of years back in Sintra, Portugal. I've never seen a town with so many stairs in my life!


----------



## DempsyMac

Wow so many great shots up here I have to add a few more...

Just got back from DisneyWorld here are two shots of our hotel the 2nd night, the lake around the resort was very still so I had to grab the tripod.


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> I've never seen a town with so many stairs in my life!


Makes you want to pack a Slinky. :lmao: Love those narrow spaces – great colour and a nice eye on those two.


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> Makes you want to pack a Slinky. :lmao: Love those narrow spaces – great colour and a nice eye on those two.


Thanks  This year is France... a week in Paris and a week in the countryside. Should be a lot of fun. Oh and a 2 day stopover in Iceland as well. Taking a good handful of CF cards


----------



## keebler27

Carrying on with the Portugal and theme shots...

I snapped this one in Obidos in 2007. This town is completely surrounded by a wall and has 12 or more churches within. It's not large either - quite remarkable.

i wish the sun was behind me to light this alley up, but then again the shadows play nicely enough.

Mguertin - jealous of your trip to France. I so want to visit Normandy specifically and tour the war sites. I'm fascinated by the grip WW2 had on Europe and the world as a whole.

Actually, on the way back from Portugal to Heathrow, I was watching the GPS tracking of the plane. It had been cloudy almost the entire way until the coast of France and then it cleared - just in time for me to see the Cherbourg peninsula - i could make out the beaches, Carenten and Caen. I was blown away 

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Thanks  This year is France... a week in Paris


Sorry to be a downer, but if you like sunny skies, you're absolutely gonna hate Paris.

BTW, Cool shots Trevor.


----------



## Guest

Cloudy is ok with me too .. I have ISO control and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## ScanMan

Cloudy can be gooood! I've a friend who won't shoot outdoors unless it's overcast. 

I studied Geoffrey James's locations and light before I went last year. His "Paris" book is phenomenal. There are interviews with him around the net in which he discusses the differences between the way most "see" the city and its true underlying heart. 

Did I capture anything remotely like the real Paris? Naw...I did the church, the tower, the river, that big art place.

Like a bloody tourist.


----------



## MaxPower

Trevor Robertson said:


> I just found these and was amazed too good not to share:
> Vancouver 2010, part 1 of 2 - The Big Picture - Boston.com
> Vancouver 2010, part 2 of 2 - The Big Picture - Boston.com


Wow. Thanks for that Trevor.

I think these images certainly capture the moment of competition, defeat and triumphs.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ...Like a bloody tourist.


Man, I would have tried so hard to frame that shot without the post and the sign, and then James uses them to add character to the shot.

So much learning and shooting to do!


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Man, I would have tried so hard to frame that shot without the post and the sign, and then James uses them to add character to the shot.


At least he used the rule of thirds. 

You folks are posting some really nice images, keep it coming.


----------



## Guest

A shot I took inside Alhambra ... _stunning_ architecture ...


----------



## ScanMan

Ahhh...what the heck.


----------



## DempsyMac

wow that Lobster is just amazing!


----------



## ScanMan

^^Thanks. Late nights and Lightroom...


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ^^Thanks. Late nights and Lightroom...


Reminds me of my late nights and mushrooms.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Reminds me of my late nights and mushrooms.


:clap:

Now that's a scary though, late night, mushrooms AND LightRoom ... everything would look like the lobster!


----------



## ScanMan

OK. Crustaceans more subdued.


----------



## ScanMan

Something a bit different.

YouTube - Judge Joe Brown - Cheap wedding photographer


----------



## jimbotelecom

*My 5 year old took this*

Inside his Pillow Fort:


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> Inside his Pillow Fort:


Fantastic! 
It looks like a painting. :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> Fantastic!
> It looks like a painting. :clap:


Of course you're dying to know how he lit that! :lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

Nothing like a little sunshine, to take the chill off your cello. Today in Kensington. w/ Canon S90, P mode RAW.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

Man, I hate it when people just paint around something like a door knob or house numbers – how hard is it to remove a few screws. And if you're too lazy to do that, how about just wiping the paint off when you do schmear it up?! This is a very disturbing image for me...

Nice crop, and that texture is something else. Good to see you post one again.


Mcguertin, I keep forgetting to mention how much I like the tones in that Alhambra arch shot. Do you think the pattern was on a giant wheel that was rolled up and across? It appears to repeat itself, yet flawlessly.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

PHONE!

Nice work on the building. I also love it when shadows go black.


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> Mcguertin, I keep forgetting to mention how much I like the tones in that Alhambra arch shot. Do you think the pattern was on a giant wheel that was rolled up and across? It appears to repeat itself, yet flawlessly.


No, that stuff was all hand carved. That's one of the things that's so mind blowing about it all to me, considering when it was done especially, it's all done with almost mathematical precision ... and it's not an isolated thing, the whole inside of the place was like that or better!


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> No, that stuff was all hand carved. That's one of the things that's so mind blowing about it all to me, considering when it was done especially, it's all done with almost mathematical precision ... and it's not an isolated thing, the whole inside of the place was like that or better!


Just Wiki'd it. Wow. Now that's something I might have to go and see. We were thinking of Spain for a post-Thanksgiving break this year, I think you've given me an idea. Hope you pulled some other nice shots out of that place.


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> Just Wiki'd it. Wow. Now that's something I might have to go and see. We were thinking of Spain for a post-Thanksgiving break this year, I think you've given me an idea. Hope you pulled some other nice shots out of that place.


I took many hundreds of shots there, it was truly mind boggling. If you do decide to go to spain drop me a PM, I have some suggestions for some really great places we visited while there. Ronda, Cordoba and Seville where big standouts for me. I took a little over 4000 shots on that trip (after the rejects!)


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

^^Real nice. The range of course, but the texture? Care to divulge...?


----------



## The Doug

GraphicConverter "gloom" filter (which I tend to use a bit too often I suppose) plus a bit of sepia, and level adjustments. More or less rescued a really lousy original image that I was considering deleting.


----------



## pcronin

Taken as a passenger as part of my "high speed photography" collection


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> GraphicConverter "gloom" filter...


Boy, I haven't played with Graphic Converter in a looong time. Just tried your filter thing and can already see where this is going. Now I'm going to have to try it on everything. Curses.

pcronin, "high speed photography"...how else would you shoot fast food?


----------



## ScanMan

Arrrggghhh the madness. Curse of The Gloom Filter!


----------



## pcronin

ScanMan said:


> pcronin, "high speed photography"...how else would you shoot fast food?


Zing!

I have a whole folder/album dedicated to pictures taken from vehicles moving no less than 70km/h. Someday soon I hope to be able to include aircraft.


----------



## kps

Scanman, I love your b&w processing. That bike shot is processed to pure _awesomeness_.


----------



## ScanMan

^^  Thanks very much kps, but I've got to share credit with The Doug, seeing as how I nicked his filter treatment. 

Hard not to take a decent shot of a bike like that. Processing blurred the emblems – it's a 106 cu.in. behemoth from Victory Motorcycles, in the nastiest black you can imagine. Just sitting there...showroom-shined.


----------



## kps

Well ScanMan, The Doug already knows how great he is at his b&w's.


----------



## The Doug

Naw, just lucky most of the time.


----------



## pcronin

The Doug said:


> Naw, just lucky most of the time.


Luck is one of my many skills


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

[^^^ 
Oh WOW!
That's very cool.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Arrrggghhh the madness. Curse of The Gloom Filter!


I can't stop feasting my eyes on the 'cycle pic - it's gorgeous. Well done, sir!


----------



## ScanMan

^^ Thank you. It's good to see we're having a bit of fun around here. Personally, I've backed away from other photo groups on the web because of the competitiveness. I tire of the tech and techniques p*ssing contests. This place seems like a nice spot to try some things, and just throw it out there. 

And I like it that we're all bringing some interesting perspectives to the table – a visual in itself! The pillows, the train window, the deer, the Disney reflections, Texas farm posts, burned out churches, colourful foreign scenes, SINC's slices of life, robo-shots at the bird feeder, the moody monochromatics...hey, it's been a while since we've had some macro M&Ms. 

And yeah, The Doug, that last thing of yours is freaky cool.


----------



## The Doug

View through one of my office windows (it's a glass wall actually) - not for much longer though, as we're moving to another building in a few weeks.


----------



## pcronin

Cats... Harder to get to pose than kids.


----------



## hayesk

ScanMan said:


> ^^ Thank you. It's good to see we're having a bit of fun around here. Personally, I've backed away from other photo groups on the web because of the competitiveness. I tire of the tech and techniques p*ssing contests.


I hear 'ya. I'm starting to get tired of how many people *need* the next generation camera and that company X are giving up business to company Y because of a silly minor feature.

Last I checked, there were great photos being taken with equipment with a fraction of the features in the latest and greatest models.


----------



## pcronin

hayesk said:


> I hear 'ya. I'm starting to get tired of how many people *need* the next generation camera and that company X are giving up business to company Y because of a silly minor feature.
> 
> Last I checked, there were great photos being taken with equipment with a fraction of the features in the latest and greatest models.


I'm sure that the *real* photo taking ability is in the hands and eyes of the person, not the equipment. You could give someone's mom or gandmom a $5000 + camera and lens and a pro level photographer a kodak disposable digital cam and see who has the better pics at the end of the shoot


----------



## SoyMac

hayesk said:


> ...Last I checked, there were great photos being taken with equipment with a fraction of the features in the latest and greatest models.


And I can't pass up the chance to once again refer people to _this_ page!:
Your Camera Doesn't Matter


----------



## Guest

A couple of random train pics


----------



## The Doug

Nice pics - how did you get on top of the train?


----------



## pcronin

The Doug said:


> Nice pics - how did you get on top of the train?


Ninja?


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> Nice pics - how did you get on top of the train?


Hobo?

Hobo Ninja?


----------



## Guest

Hobo Ninja! That's great 

No really, I took both of those shots from inside the train, the bar car had a window that gives you a view above the rest of the cars.


----------



## pcronin

mguertin said:


> Hobo Ninja! That's great
> 
> No really, I took both of those shots from inside the train, the bar car had a window that gives you a view above the rest of the cars.


Good, because is the Hobo Ninjas start taking pictures.. it's game over man! 

Good thing my lil cousin is on the lookout


----------



## ScanMan

pcronin said:


> Good, because is the Hobo Ninjas start taking pictures.. it's game over man! Good thing my lil cousin is on the lookout


Guess he'll drill 'em in the head.


----------



## kps

Like the second "Hobo Ninja" shot.


----------



## pcronin

ScanMan said:


> Guess he'll drill 'em in the head.


Shhh.. he's 2.. it's a ray gun to him


----------



## DempsyMac

okay just saw a thing on the news with this guy and had to check out his web site. OH MY!!!

I so want to learn how to do this, he had an app on his phone (was not an iPhone) that told him based on GPS where to go, then he just found a really really really dark spot and set up his tripod. I just don't know how long of exposure he was using but I am guessing it was in the minutes as the news story said that they were out shooting for hours in the middle of the night.

Anyway check out the web site and if anyone in Edmonton area wants to try this drop me a PM I am in for sure!

InFocus Imagery Inc. - - - - - - Photography by Zoltan Kenwell


----------



## KC4

Trevor - Those Aurora Borealis shots are amazing...Thanks for posting the link. I'd love to learn what app he used to locate the ABs ....I'm also guessing it was more than minutes for the exposure - but I'm no expert.




Just to prove my last statement- I didn't realize before today that the shutter doesn't completely open and close in my camera. It only pulls a small slit, curtain style across the sensor plane.....You photogs probably already knew that and may have already seen this cool video...but I'll post a link anyways.... this, coincidentally is the same kind as one of my cameras.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG5QedhroYQ


----------



## Guest

Yep that AB stuff is pretty amazing. Looks like much longer than a minute or two exposure to me as well. I've done a fair bit of night shots in the past ... the hard things with very long exposures at night are a very steady tripod and in the case of what they are shooting is to make sure the exposure is not so long that the stars turn into long lines as they move through the sky.

That and shooting RAW is a _must_ -- you will want to have as much control as possible when "developing" the shots.

Cool video KC4!


----------



## Jason H

*Disclaimer: All but the first were taken from a moving vehicle at 75+MPH. I was not driving.


----------



## SoyMac

*Ottawa*

Bronson Street, at Albert (or Slater. I always get those two confused)

1 AM, camera on tripod, set on "Auto", cable shutter release.

Jimmy didn't bark when the cop car stopped to watch me.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> Jimmy didn't bark when the cop car stopped to watch me.


You could have been arrested for decent exposure!


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> You could have been arrested for decent exposure!


To quote the kids today, 
"LOL"


----------



## Guest

LOL for sure


----------



## ScanMan

Overcast in Owen Sound. A gloomy couple from the weekend.


----------



## ScanMan

They're biting today.


----------



## Guest

Ouch ... don't mess with that one


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Ouch ... don't mess with that one


One look at that and Mrs ScanMan no longer wants to go fishing with the boys.:-( 

Another from cottage country. I'm all over the map these days.


----------



## Guest

I really have to get my gear out and use it! I get in a slump every winter and it takes me a while to "dig" out of it


----------



## ScanMan

As a non-believer, I'm still drawn to places of worship. The architecture of faith - how particular groups choose to express their devotion, has always intrigued me. In honour of the holiday...two of one, two of the other.


----------



## MaxPower

I love those cute little country churches.


----------



## MaxPower

I was out shooting at my Father-in-Law's today after the kids Easter egg hunt. Here's what I came up with. Most converted well to B&W.

C&C Welcome.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ I really like the two B&Ws. The bokeh on both is dandy, but to my eye, your output sharpening brought out the surface texture a bit too much. I might have gone more of an edge sharpening route. The kid's got a great little face, lots of interesting lines in his hair, the bird in his fingers is strong...I just find the surface a bit on the crisp side. 

But hey, maybe to your eye, the story is one of texture. Geez, now I feel nasty for commenting on someone's shots. I'm not cut out for this critiquing business.


----------



## thepaperclipper

very nice. i especially like the one of the sign on the fence.


----------



## MaxPower

ScanMan said:


> ^^ I really like the two B&Ws. The bokeh on both is dandy, but to my eye, your output sharpening brought out the surface texture a bit too much. I might have gone more of an edge sharpening route. The kid's got a great little face, lots of interesting lines in his hair, the bird in his fingers is strong...I just find the surface a bit on the crisp side.
> 
> But hey, maybe to your eye, the story is one of texture. Geez, now I feel nasty for commenting on someone's shots. I'm not cut out for this critiquing business.


Would you believe that other than the B&W conversion, that image is straight out of the camera? I liked the texture in that one, although not my favourite shot of the bunch, the texture and shallow depth of field make it pop.


----------



## MaxPower

thepaperclipper said:


> very nice. i especially like the one of the sign on the fence.


Thanks for the comment.

The slow moving vehicle sign is attached to the back of an old wagon to tow behind a tractor, sitting in my Father-in-law's field. I love going there to shoot. I can always find something new there.


----------



## ScanMan

MaxPower said:


> Would you believe that other than the B&W conversion, that image is straight out of the camera? I liked the texture in that one, although not my favourite shot of the bunch, the texture and shallow depth of field make it pop.


That's a sharp Jpeg shooter! Out of curiosity, which one of your four shots do you favour?


----------



## thepaperclipper

i'll be posting a good number of my own pics as soon as i figure out how. how do you post pics? sorry, i'm new to ehMac.


----------



## thepaperclipper

also maxpower, i was wondering what camera you use?


----------



## ScanMan

thepaperclipper said:


> i'll be posting a good number of my own pics as soon as i figure out how. how do you post pics? sorry, i'm new to ehMac.


Below the message field, click "manage attachments". From the resulting window, click "choose file". Once you've found your image, click "upload". Then click "submit reply".

Welcome aboard. Looking forward to your shots.


----------



## thepaperclipper

thanks very much scanman.
here are some of my shots. more to come. 

any comments or criticism is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thepaperclipper

*part 2*

more .


----------



## MaxPower

ScanMan said:


> That's a sharp Jpeg shooter! Out of curiosity, which one of your four shots do you favour?


I am partial to the slow moving vehicle sign. It was one of those shots that was meh out of the camera, but when I was done, I really liked it.


----------



## MaxPower

thepaperclipper said:


> also maxpower, i was wondering what camera you use?


I think you already found the camera gear thread that I started? You will find your answer there.


----------



## DempsyMac

papercliper I think you have some great stuff there, I really like the light and dark side of the leaf that you have there, but I think that the middle is just a bit off center and it is messing with my head but wow killer stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## thepaperclipper

MaxPower said:


> I think you already found the camera gear thread that I started? You will find your answer there.


your right. i found that thread shortly after posting the question.


----------



## thepaperclipper

Trevor Robertson said:


> papercliper I think you have some great stuff there, I really like the light and dark side of the leaf that you have there, but I think that the middle is just a bit off center and it is messing with my head but wow killer stuff, keep it coming!


thank you very much. here are some more of my shots..


----------



## SoyMac

thepaperclipper, I find your shots very inspiring.
I really like your unorthodox use of light.
Welcome to ehMac!


----------



## MaxPower

thepaperclipper,

I really like your shots as well. However in Shots #1, 3, and 5, I find the branches in the foreground distracting and takes away from what could be a very well composed shot. The rest of your images are very well done. Keep posting and welcome to ehMac.


----------



## ScanMan

MaxPower said:


> I am partial to the slow moving vehicle sign. It was one of those shots that was meh out of the camera, but when I was done, I really liked it.


Yeah, I like it, too. It's gritty and real, with nice tones. I'm usually working to subdue grain and get clients' stuff as sharp as possible, so for my own fun, I've fallen more and more into focussing on shapes and colour. And after being cooped up all winter, I'm also yearning for some colourful vista! (attached)

The question of "just how sharp should those tree branches be?", doesn't relax me much. I found thedoug's gloom filter stuff quite interesting a few shots back, and I've been dragging the clarity slider way to the left, lately. Hey...gotta play!

The paperclipper – I'll jump on the bandwagon. You've got some excellent shots there. Visualization is the key, and yours all have an "idea". Nice stuff.


----------



## thepaperclipper

thanks very much to all of your for your comments and criticisms.


----------



## keebler27

*ol' storage barn*

Snapped a few days ago using my K7 with a 14mm wide angle lens.
unfortunately shot during the middle of the afternoon so I couldn't get the entire tree to the left in view b/c the sun was right there.

PP in photoshop to bw with a filter.

any CC is welcome.

I need to get back there early some morning b/c the sun sets behind the view so this same side would be lit up nicely - I just need to get up about 10 mins before first sunlight so catch the first rays coming over a hill to hit this building.

Enjoy!
Keebler


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Thanks for the comment.
> 
> The slow moving vehicle sign is attached to the back of an old wagon to tow behind a tractor, sitting in my Father-in-law's field. I love going there to shoot. I can always find something new there.


I am partial to that one myself. Great shots!


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> ... I couldn't get the entire tree to the left in view b/c the sun was right there....


Did you take any shots with the sun in the frame? 
I'd be interested to see how they look.


----------



## keebler27

SoyMac said:


> Did you take any shots with the sun in the frame?
> I'd be interested to see how they look.


I didn't . It was about 2 pm and very bright

I did wonder about trying a low level tripod with a longer exposure facing towards the sun. That might work


----------



## ScanMan

Keebler27 – Personally, I love exaggerated, short lens perspective. It's nice here, but I wonder if you at all considered pinching the shed back to normal a bit?


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Keebler27 – Personally, I love exaggerated, short lens perspective. It's nice here, but I wonder if you at all considered pinching the shed back to normal a bit?


thanks - I'm not sure what you mean by pinching the shed back? do you mean to stand a bit further back so the shed isn't as large or up front?

Please let me know as I can go here almost anytime to try different things.


----------



## ScanMan

Was noodling around with this just after you posted it, and though I went too far, you can get the idea. PS filter/distort/lens correction. I got a 10mm Sigma that does some wild things - sometimes interesting and acceptable, other times, I've got to reign it in a bit in post. It's nice to have the option.


----------



## kps

Hey folks,

I'm catching up after a week of holidays with no Mac and no internet. 

Some exceptional work here, keep it coming.


----------



## ScanMan

Was casually wondering how many curve treatments I could apply before I ran out of ideas or got bored. 24 seems to be the number.


----------



## Guest

LOL .. very interesting ScanMan. It's like the question "How many licks to get the centre of a Tootsie pop?"


----------



## kps

Very Warhal-esque ScanMan. 

Now work on those and make them Lightroom presets.


----------



## mrjimmy

I've been Google mapping the locations of some of the photographs I've taken over the years. It's a really fun and interesting exercise.

Here are a couple from Reno Nevada. These were shot around 2006. Included is the streetview of the location.

330 N. Arlington Avenue, Reno, Nevada - Google Maps


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's another. This one was taken in late 1995 in Panquitch Utah.

614 N Main Street, Panguitch, UT 84759 - Google Maps


----------



## kps

You showed some of these "motel series" images before. I liked them then and I like them now. Great B&W processing/scanning, or is it all in the red filter?  

Which camera did you use? A 35mm or the Hassy?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> You showed some of these "motel series" images before. I liked them then and I like them now. Great B&W processing/scanning, or is it all in the red filter?
> 
> Which camera did you use? A 35mm or the Hassy?


Thanks Kps. I really don't do much processing. These were mediocre neg scans that I adjusted slightly in PS to match prints I've done. The essence of the lighting is all in camera with the help of a red #25.

These were shot using my Nikon F3. 28mm 3.5.


----------



## SINC

Shot this at Craters Of The Moon National Park in Idaho last May.


----------



## kps

Mr.J, it's when I see stuff like yours I truly miss film.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Mr.J, it's when I see stuff like yours I truly miss film.


Thanks kps!


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's another. Las Vegas 1995.

5100 Las Vegas Blvd South Paradise, Nevada, 89119 - Google Maps


----------



## screature

Haven't been around here for quite a while... But after a quick tour of what has recently been shown I would like to say there is some really great work being posted. Particularly note worthy IMHO are the recent posts by mrjimmy and the Newbie, thepaperclipper. Really nice stuff. :clap:

I was away for ten days last month in Mexico and with work and working on the 900+ images I took I haven't had as much time to come around these parts.

But I have finished the first edit (straight up Lightroom stuff, no Photoshop yet)... I would like to beg everyone my indulgence by showing you some. 

So as to not overload, I am only going to post 4 or 5 at a time. First is a sampling of home base for the first 7 days. We were in a little town called Platinitos about 2 hours north along the coast from Puerto Varata. My wife, one other couple, a close friend of ours and I (5 in total) rented a Casa (home) from which we ventured out every other day, the other days we stayed put and just "chillaxed". These first shots are of "home base" Casa Soledad.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Bronson Street, at Albert (or Slater. I always get those two confused)
> 
> 1 AM, camera on tripod, set on "Auto", cable shutter release.
> 
> Jimmy didn't bark when the cop car stopped to watch me.


Really nice shot Soy Mac! :clap:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> As a non-believer, I'm still drawn to places of worship. The architecture of faith - how particular groups choose to express their devotion, has always intrigued me. In honour of the holiday...two of one, two of the other.


Nice contrast of architectural types Scan Man!


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> View through one of my office windows (it's a glass wall actually) - not for much longer though, as we're moving to another building in a few weeks.


Really like this one The Doug!


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> A couple of random train pics


I really like the second one mg. :clap:


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


>


Really like the use of colour and graphic elements.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Inside his Pillow Fort:


That's cool. Almost revolutionary Russia era in photography, very modernest.


----------



## pcronin

Couple of shots from an attempt at a tripod-less panorama in Halifax, NS. Small colour adjustments in iPhoto, exported to JPEG from RAW.


----------



## MaxPower

I just had a stamped concrete sidewalk and porch poured at my place this week. The contractor was very pleased with the results, so much so that he wants to put it on his website. I mentioned that I would be happy to take the pictures for him. He said "No offense, I'm sure you have a good camera but I do all of the photography myself." OK I thought. I quietly pulled up some of my photos on my iPhone and showed them to him. He then asked me if I was a professional photographer and I said no, just as a hobby.

After a few minutes of showing him my photos, he asked if I shoot weddings, more in particular his wedding. I declined though. He did ask me to shoot the walkway and porch though.


----------



## SoyMac

MaxPower said:


> ... "No offense, I'm sure you have a good camera but I do all of the photography myself." ... After a few minutes of showing him my photos, he asked if I shoot weddings, more in particular his wedding. ...


:lmao: :clap:

Imagine if you'd showed him the photos on your _iPad_?
He would have immediately run out and had a baby, just so he could get you to take the baby pictures!


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> ... I was away for ten days last month in Mexico...


screature, that last shot (sunset) is so timeless, it looks like a travel poster from the 40s- the kind with a prop-engine airliner flying across it, as a travel ad for Fiji or Hawaii. Classic.


----------



## MaxPower

SoyMac said:


> :lmao: :clap:
> 
> Imagine if you'd showed him the photos on your _iPad_?
> He would have immediately run out and had a baby, just so he could get you to take the baby pictures!


I was going to mention to him that you could have the best/most expensive camera in the world, but if you don't know how to use it and compose the picture properly you might as well use a disposable.

At the end of the day it's just a hole to let light in.....


----------



## Guest

MaxPower said:


> I was going to mention to him that you could have the best/most expensive camera in the world, but if you don't know how to use it and compose the picture properly you might as well use a disposable.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a hole to let light in.....


:clap:

So many people just don't get this part of it.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Casa Soledad...


The one of the curving stairs is my fave among this first bunch I love the lines. 
More please... and thanks.


----------



## pcronin

MaxPower said:


> At the end of the day it's just a hole to let light in.....


Ed McMahon voice: HI-OOOOOOO


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The one of the curving stairs is my fave among this first bunch I love the lines.
> More please... and thanks.


Your wish is my command... a few more from Casa Soledad.


----------



## TiBo44

mrjimmy said:


> Here's another. This one was taken in late 1995 in Panquitch Utah.]


That has a real Lee Friedlander feel to it. Nice shot! Seeing it bigger would be nice!


----------



## screature

Welcome TiBo44! A couple of nice shots. Where were the taken?


----------



## TiBo44

screature said:


> Welcome TiBo44! A couple of nice shots. Where were the taken?


Hi Screature

Thanks, and thanks.

First shot is a remote aboriginal community in the Northern Territory, Australia
Second is Havana, Cuba


----------



## screature

TiBo44 said:


> Hi Screature
> 
> Thanks, and thanks.
> 
> First shot is a remote aboriginal community in the Northern Territory, Australia
> Second is Havana, Cuba


That is some mighty orange sand they have there in Northern Australia. Both really capture a moment. Kudos again.


----------



## TiBo44

screature said:


> That is some mighty orange sand they have there in Northern Australia. Both really capture a moment. Kudos again.


Indeed it is and the Australian Government was (is) trying to give it more of a glow by putting a nuclear waste dump nearby, which is why I was there photographing

On a lighter side this is a video made by an aboriginal media group. Traveling around the Outback can be a bit hairy if you break down!


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

^Nice.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Dunno, these days I seem to be into oversaturated / overprocessed urban-pulp crumbling gloom kinda stuff.


----------



## ScanMan

Pulp non-fiction is good. Didn't you recently change offices? Perhaps you've viewing a lot of things more critically these days, in which case your narrowed focus may just be a temporary thing till you feel more settled in.

Whoa, free psyche C&C!

Me, on the other hand, I'm looking UP, baby! Just got me a new shooter and of course I'm shooting blue skies, OCDing over dead and hot pixels. This was one of my first – I call it "instant coronary". 

Didn't see that plane when I took the shot. We're talking momentary paralysis, here...


----------



## SINC

Speaking of blue skies . . .


----------



## ScanMan

Wow, that's a beaut.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

Doug - I really love this urban decay stuff you've been posting lately (I still go back and look and look at the one in post # 2488) 


Scanman - verrry funny. What new camera did you get?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Speaking of blue skies . . .


That's a cool shot - love the lines/texture in the rocks, plus the interesting angle.


----------



## ScanMan

KC4 said:


> What new camera did you get?


The new Olympus E-PL1. I think I'm in love! Steve's wrap up is spot on. Olympus E-Pl1 Review: Steve'S Conclusion

TheDoug - Wow, that's a butte! (Feel free to swap comment with Sinc).


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Speaking of blue skies . . .


Hey SINC is that in Zion or from your trip to Utah?


----------



## SINC

Good eye there screature, that was indeed taken in Zion in May of last year.


----------



## screature

^^^ Our family lived in Utah (my Dad was stationed at Hill Air Force Base, a NORAD/NATO installation as a diplomatic posting) for three years from 1967-70. When we there we travelled around a lot and Zion was one of the most spectacular places we saw. Truly a grand place. Almost as grand as the Grand Canyon. Anyway, really nice shot SINC. :clap:


----------



## KC4

Inspired by The Doug's cool saturated images, I thought I would give it a try....
Uhh, not quite.


----------



## SINC

Here is another of those Utah shots:


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> View attachment 14085
> 
> ... I thought I would give it a try....
> Uhh, not quite.


Au contraire, KC4. That is _quite_! :clap:


----------



## SoyMac

*Lake*

.


----------



## The Doug

Great stuff KC4 and SoyMac! And Sinc, the Utah shots are wonderful. Keep 'em coming eh!


----------



## DR Hannon

Hope you like.


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## MaxPower

That's a great shot SINC.

What you need is PS CS5 with the Content aware feature to get rid of the people in the background.


----------



## mrjimmy

Reno Nevada 2006. This Mid-Century beauty gone forever.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Great stuff KC4 and SoyMac! And Sinc, the Utah shots are wonderful. Keep 'em coming eh!


Here ya go . . .


----------



## SINC




----------



## screature

Really nice shots SINC. The last one looks almost like they are sculptures. It is incredible that the rock formation on the right can even stand.


----------



## The Doug

Sinc - with careful B&W processing you'd have an Ansel Adams thing going on with those shots, maybe play around with them. But they're still great in colour. What magnificent landscape.


----------



## mrjimmy

TiBo44 said:


> That has a real Lee Friedlander feel to it. Nice shot! Seeing it bigger would be nice!


Thanks. I like Friedlander's work and feel a certain kinship with him as I spent a lot of time on the road in the U.S. shooting and exploring. I wasn't channelling him in the Utah shot though. My shadow was completely unavoidable and I had to include it. I would never try to take it out as that's not my style. 

Your work is excellent also. Love the Havana shot. I was there a few years ago and shot quite a bit. I'll dig them out and post a few. Love to see more of yours.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Sinc - with careful B&W processing you'd have an Ansel Adams thing going on with those shots, maybe play around with them. But they're still great in colour. What magnificent landscape.


I will try that when I get some spare time Doug. Meanwhile here are three more from top to bottom, Zion National Park, Bryce Canyon and Arches National Park.


----------



## SINC

This is one of my favourites, Custer National Cemetery at the Little Bighorn Battlefield National Monument near Hardin, Montana.


----------



## SINC

Another look at Bryce Canyon


----------



## pcronin

A rainbow I saw after work tonight, over the race track and civic center in Woodstock NB


----------



## kps

Time to breathe some life back into this thread...

Oldies, scanned from film, processed in Lightroom3 and finished in CS3.









*
*


----------



## pcronin

nice colours kps


----------



## kps

Thx pcronin.

BTW, in my original post, it should say Lightroom 2 and not 3.

One more for good measure:


----------



## KC4

Great work kps - I love the definition - gives it a great pencil sketch look.


----------



## Guest

They look very HDR.


----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray




----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Great work kps - I love the definition - gives it a great pencil sketch look.


Thanks, KC4.



mguertin said:


> They look very HDR.


Well, kind of _faux_ HDR-ish. LOL

All done in LR2 from scanned negs. CS3 to run my border action, the stamp brush and save for the web.


----------



## KC4

rgray! I love the Robin photos...and you even got them at snack time! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> rgray! I love the Robin photos...and you even got them at snack time! Awesome! Thanks!


Thanks. I had to out wait the mother for that shot and it took nearly two hours remaining absolutely still in a very awkward position to get it. I used a 70-300mm Sigma (terrific lens, BTW) on a Pentax *ist DS2. In the field, 300mm does not seem all that "long", I have to say. 

I am not as young as used to was (obviously ) and two days later I am still trying to get rid of the cricks and cramps.... such is the cost of nature shots. Age is a two edged sword in these things - retirement gives me the time to play around with this stuff, but recovery bites.


----------



## pcronin

One of my father's friends stopped by the other night with his 1941 Harley Davidson.


----------



## SoyMac

Wow, pcronin, that's a great subject!


----------



## rgray

Nice old Hawg!! I like that lean look.

re Robin pix above. The young left the nest today and are (sort of) flying in the front yard - amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## rgray




----------



## pcronin

Thanks soy and rgray. hoping to go to some shows over the summer to get even more nice things to take pics of as I learn what all the wacky settings do


----------



## ScanMan

Just got back from holidays. Time to begin work on my shots. YouTube - Let's Enhance


----------



## Guest

LOL. Maybe they have that magic Photoshop filter lined up for CS 10?


----------



## kps

In case you missed this in the iPad section. 

The FedEx Mississauga ramp at 10:30 May 27 processing 14,000 iPads.

_EDIT: Some tech data:

Nikon D300 at ISO 1600, f 3.5-5.6, Nikkor 18mm-200mm, available light, manual mode._

Breaking down double stacked skids of iPads as they came off the Memphis plane:








**








**
Sorting and re-stacking iPads for further distribution.
Note top and bottom belt with iPads.








**








**








**
Sorted iPads temporarily stacked on airline "cookie sheets" being moved 
away from the sort line. These will ship tonight for tomorrows delivery.








**


----------



## ScanMan

Some days are better than others.


----------



## ScanMan

Lame-o beach fun.

"Hey guys, see this potato chip right here? I'm gonna throw a bunch in the air – think any of you can catch one?"


----------



## pcronin

Tree in water on side of a logging road I was Jeeping on last weekend.


----------



## pcronin

looks like fin scanman. I can just hear them all going "mine! mine!"


----------



## ScanMan

Pool party at the Memphis Zoo.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Pool party at the Memphis Zoo.


Amazing animal. Beautiful shots, ScanMan.


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, SoyMac. The male (middle shot) was HUGE. Tough to get them sharp through bear-proof glass.


----------



## Guest

Great shots. I'll have a bunch of new material to post in a few more weeks. Currently in Iceland, then 2 weeks in France.


----------



## ScanMan

A classic face-off. My money's on dragon boy. Man, 5,000 road trip shots and I can't get out of the zoo...


----------



## kps

That's one hell'a roadtrip Scanman...

I really like the sailboat shots and as usual, your processing is spot on.


----------



## ScanMan

LR...PS...LR...PS...must...come...up...for...air...

^^thx, kps.


----------



## KC4

Ohhh, Cool shot Scanman... The texture is tangible.


----------



## ScanMan

Meer-ly accidental. Had USM set for 300/1/0 and that flighty Magic Mouse changed the radius to a 3. I thought...what the heck.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Meer-ly accidental. ...


:lmao:
You let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## ScanMan

Farewell to the year's longest day.


----------



## DempsyMac

ScanMan wow that is a killer shot! Well done


----------



## ScanMan

^thx, Trevor. My honeymoon with the little Olympus EPL-1 is still in full bloom.


----------



## ScanMan

Can't seem to get away from Memphis. And yes, Elvis did like his meatloaf, hence the "Elvis Special". Y'know, it's maybe nice to have a deli sandwich named after you, but this is kind of sad.


----------



## SoyMac

Great images, ScanMan.
They appeared just as I was going through some Blues music, including some Elvis.

To celebrate your trip, I'm about to drink a Budweiser from a sweaty bottle on this humid night. 

I notice that your second shot (window reflection) could easily have been taken on Beckwith Street, Smiths Falls, just prior to The Big Fire of '70.

And it's reassuring to see that I'm not the only one who takes photographs in diners. 


Fil's, on Wellington;


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, though I hardly ever take shots in restaurants. Something like this, though...well I just had to prove to the folks at home that I actually ordered it. Nice shaker shot. 

Toasting your cold one, I submit...


----------



## Macified

My sons band was recently playing a gig at the El Mocambo so I took a shot of the club sign while waiting outside to get some friends their tickets. Taken with iPhone 3Gs using HDRist and then lomo'd with CameraBag. All done on the iPhone. Can't upload from iPhone or iPad though (boo).


----------



## ScanMan

^VERY nice mood, Macified. A small print of this could be nice.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> Fil's, on Wellington;


Wow, a menu you can memorize in 10 seconds. I do like a good club sandwich, though. Their's any good?

Fil's Diner


----------



## kps

Nice work everyone. I hope you had fun in Memphis, ScanMan.

Macified, great shot of the "under the neon palm" ... brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## ScanMan

Too much lens correction?


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ... I do like a good club sandwich, though. Their's any good?
> 
> Fil's Diner


I don't eat meat, so can't comment from personal experience. But my friend who has tried the Club Sandwich in every diner in the valley, said Fil's Club was good.

If you have the Club, make sure you upgrade the side fries to Poutine - quite tasty at Fil's. 

Really good breakfasts, and excellent coffee at Fil's, too.

If you're going to Fil's, let me know. I will go there on any pretext.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Too much lens correction?


Not if you're trying to win by a nose.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> I don't eat meat...


Ahhh...Soy! You eat soy products?

If I'm up your way I'll certainly check out Fil's – as you've seen, I can eat just about anything.


----------



## SoyMac

Macified said:


> My sons band was recently playing a gig at the El Mocambo...


Amazing! 
Your son is now a part of a hugely important piece of Canadian music history, and joins these El Mocambo performers;
Marilyn Monroe (1958)
Big Walter 'Shakey' Horton (1973)
April Wine (1977)
Rolling Stones (1977)
The Runaways (1977)
Elvis Costello (1978)
Morgan Davis (1978)
DEVO (1978)
Lou Reed (1979)
U2 (1980)
Duran Duran (1981) 

I was wondering how long the El Mocambo has been operating. 
I was surprised to see just how long this place has been around ...
El Mocambo


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> Not if you're trying to win by a nose.


Hee Hee... I'd bet on him as a long shot though....


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Hee Hee... I'd bet on him as a long shot though....


Hahaha! A whole new spin on "long odds" ! 
Hey, he'd do pretty well down the back stretch! 
(A-hahaha! Somebody stop me!!:lmao: )


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## ScanMan

^ Nice call on the tones. That's some interesting water.


----------



## monokitty

ScanMan said:


> ^ Nice call on the tones. That's some interesting water.


Thank you.  Lake Ontario!


----------



## ScanMan

Is that from your D40? Does my heart good...yesterday macified throws one up there that's snapped with his phone, now yours from a Nikon that's a coupla generations old. As long as art doesn't demand state of the art technology, we're still in good shape.


----------



## SoyMac

.
*"Summer afternoon - summer afternoon; to me those have always been the two most beautiful words in the English language." *
- Henry James

.


----------



## SoyMac

*Friend's Birthday at a Greek Restaurant*

.
*"Wine and Small Plates"*
.


----------



## ScanMan

Man, you're up late. Liking the shot, but on my display I'm getting a faint bluish blob in front of the dog's head.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ... on my display I'm getting a faint bluish blob in front of the dog's head.


Yes, you are. 
- Refraction. I left it alone. Sometimes refraction just wants to be left alone!
(Paraphrased from "Big Night")


----------



## ScanMan

Now I'm embarrassed.


----------



## SoyMac

And then I hit you with an edit! 
Hey, I'm not up late. _You're_ up late! 

Nighty night, ScanMan. [sleepy face wearing a night cap]


----------



## monokitty

ScanMan said:


> Is that from your D40? Does my heart good...yesterday macified throws one up there that's snapped with his phone, now yours from a Nikon that's a coupla generations old. As long as art doesn't demand state of the art technology, we're still in good shape.


It is; with a 35mm f/1.8 lens. Thanks.


----------



## ScanMan

Out for a roll today and I see the local parks have taken a hit from the recent monsoon. That's a public BBQ in the background being circled by ducks. Took lots of shots, but hey... brown ducks on brown water. My city wheels with Cdn Tire camera bag.


----------



## ScanMan

Great weather today for the Tall Ships.


----------



## ScanMan

Tonight's noodlings. I suppose some folks go to galleries to look at the art. Ha. Dialed in the wrong WB and ended up with yellow – just left it.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Tonight's noodlings....


I'm liking these.

ScanMan, is it just my sleep-deprived brain, or have you applied a bit of Gloom to the last photo?


----------



## ScanMan

In Lightroom I just yank the clarity slider down as far as she goes (-100). The rest is hue/sat and curves. In deference to theDoug, I don't use the gloom much. He's the maestro.


----------



## Guest

Not so much for the art of it, but the experience of it ... here's a couple shots from my recent France trip  Pictured here is the Apple store in the Louvre.


----------



## SINC

Just green . . .


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Pictured here is the Apple store in the Louvre.


A fitting location for the art of Apple! What odds, to be there while the guy is cleaning the inside of the pyramid. I guess it gets dusty in there like anywhere else. Maybe it was bothering Steve. Nice, sharp shots, BTW.


----------



## Guest

hehe thanks. Yep go figure I'd arrive when the cleaning staff was in ... in their defence it was on a Tuesday .. the day that the Louvre is closed and only the mall where we were is open.


----------



## CubaMark

For those who haven't encountered this yet.... Best Camera App (as in, "the best camera is the one you have with you")

*The Best Camera*



> ...it's also an inspirational 3-part "ecosystem" created by world-renowned photographer, Chase Jarvis. Introducing an iPhone app that allows you to shoot, edit and share your images; a book that celebrates photography with any camera; AND a thriving, online community made of iPhone images from around the world.


----------



## DempsyMac

have not posted a photo in some time, here is one that I just took the other day during a good little storm we were having here in Edmonton.


----------



## SoyMac

Trevor Robertson said:


> have not posted a photo in some time ...


Wow, Trevor - You came back with a bang! 

(Great shot!)


----------



## DempsyMac

SoyMac said:


> Wow, Trevor - You came back with a bang!
> 
> (Great shot!)


THanks and I would call it more of a boom


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> have not posted a photo in some time, here is one that I just took the other day during a good little storm we were having here in Edmonton.


Wow! That would look fantastic BIG! And I mean at least 24x36" big. Beautiful subtly of tone and colour. The "strike" is near perfect compositionally. Congrats. :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

Yeah, gotta call that one Usain Bolt, man. Clicked on your flickr which reminded me of the cool flowers you shot a while back. IMG_8810...is a fave. More than that I cannot add, as I'm loathe to offer up any C&C these days after my major gaffe with SoyMac's refraction thing.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> .... More than that I cannot add, as I'm loathe to offer up any C&C these days after my major gaffe with SoyMac's refraction thing.


Yeah, I'm still chaffing. :lmao:


----------



## kps

Some of you folks have been busy...

I've been slacking, but today I was out on the balcony and noticed this little guy built a web between the wall and a potted plant. Looked like he was snoozing.

Shimmer-me-spidy:


----------



## ScanMan

The little guy should be a web designer – you got some really interesting colours there! Nice crop.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> The little guy should be a web designer – you got some really interesting colours there! Nice crop.


LOL! Yeah, spidy's got talent. I shot it with a 60mm Macro wide open, but even with a fast shutter speed, at that magnification the slight breeze gave me that colourful, blurry shimmer in the web. I didn't see it until I transferred to Lightroom.


----------



## ScanMan

Was the weekend of the art show at City Hall again. A lot of the same-old, same-old, but there's always some artist doing something that inspires me. That said, this isn't one of them – I just like the contrasts.


----------



## kps

I like it. Nice comp, great processing...but clone out the price tag...it's downright scary.


----------



## ScanMan

I left it in to suggest that this shot is completely unprocessed...straight out of the camera.:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

(edit) No takers, so I dropped the price.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Was the weekend of the art show at City Hall again. ...


Cool shot.

ScanMan, is there ever a problem for you with taking photos of people's art pieces?
Do you have a special approach?


----------



## ScanMan

^ I often ask. Especially if it's "flat art" like photos or paintings. I think people get nervous about you maybe running copies or something. 

Sculpture, ceramics, ornamental glass...I feel the artists are more relaxed about it. It's not like I'm going right home, fire up the kiln and start moulding copies of your surreal half-torso thingy, based on my snapshot. 

In art galleries, I always make a point of asking the staff, right when I walk in – I hate being barked at by security. And of course...NO FLASH!

Here's a shot from last year's show. I got lots of junk in my house, but not enough to recreate this. (edit) OK, I was just down in the basement – yeah, I can probably screw together one or two of these.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> Here's a shot from last year's show. I got lots of junk in my house, but not enough to recreate this. (edit) OK, I was just down in the basement – yeah, I can probably screw together one or two of these.


Love those!


----------



## ScanMan

^ Yeah, when you see it in real life, it gives you one of those "Damn, why didn't I think of that?" moments. But when studied a bit later, you realize just how "considered" every element is. If I did it, it really would look like junk.


----------



## ScanMan

Fell in love with these ladies at last weekend's art thing. Great character.


----------



## WCraig

*Soccer*

Be gentle, I'm a newbie...


----------



## SoyMac

WCraig said:


> Be gentle, I'm a newbie...


All good. 
My faves, #2, and #4.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Fell in love with these ladies at last weekend's art thing. Great character.


# 1 and #3 real nice. Good composition and DOF.

Remind me....what camera do you use?


----------



## kps

WCraig said:


> Be gentle, I'm a newbie...


Okay, I'll be gentle...

I'd like to see more separation between the subject and background, and also tighter crops. Isolate the subject(s) as it/they relates to the story you wish to tell. 

I know, easier said then than done based on available equipment and lens, but you get the drift.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Remind me....what camera do you use?


Everything I'm shooting the past couple of months is with the little Oly EPL-1 and kit 14-42. I'll add the Panny 1.7 20mm soon, and I'm good to go for 90% of what I shoot. I'm enjoying street shooting more these days after years of oooohhh, aaahhhh landscapes. I suppose the older I get, the more I value spontaneity. 

I went through a G10 and S90 in recent months hunting for IQ at a reduced size, but those two didn't deliver. The micro 4/3 thing is certainly keeping it fun. Walk around with it in your hand and forget it's even there.

Of course there are tradeoffs – it consistently blows highlights, is a bit hard on battery life, and its worst offence is that it transmits shutter vibration to the cutsey collapsible lens, at speeds between 1/100 and 1/200. THAT'S annoying.

I'd been wanting to upgrade my D80 for the longest time, but now...meh. Like the adage about the best camera being the one you've got in hand – I'm always more inclined to take this little guy along.


----------



## kps

Thanks for that...one of my all time faves was an Oly OM-1 film camera from the early '70s. Small form factor, but so much fun to use.

I think the IQ of the digital Oly is very good, at least that's what it appears like from your web posts. 

Although I like the feel of a full size (D)SLR, there are times I find the Nikon D300 unwieldy and too large...especially when I put on the 70mm-200mm f2.8.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Although I like the feel of a full size (D)SLR, there are times I find the Nikon D300 unwieldy and too large...especially when I put on the 70mm-200mm f2.8.


I believe screature shoots the D300 as well. It's a primo unit, with an incredibly solid feel in hand, great controls/menus and 14-bit. But what am I telling you. Nice lens that, BTW. 

I suppose I could break down some day, and get a new "purpose" camera. The kind of unit you pack when you've got that great location in mind, and the light is starting to look just right...


----------



## WCraig

kps said:


> Okay, I'll be gentle...
> 
> I'd like to see more separation between the subject and background, and also tighter crops. Isolate the subject(s) as it/they relates to the story you wish to tell.
> 
> I know, easier said then than done based on available equipment and lens, but you get the drift.


Thanks for the comments. I'm finding soccer to be quite challenging to shoot. Tracking fast moving play over a huge field while maintaining a tight zoom is hard work. And to top it off, the kids always arrange to have the interesting plays at the far end of the field or with a bunch of bodies in between me and action! Ingrates!! 

I know the job would be easier with a dSLR and quality lens but I'm no where near serious enough to drop $2 grand on this. So I've got a Fuiji Finepix HS10 superzoom. As long as I anticipate a bit and have it prefocus, the shutter lag isn't too bad. 

Craig


----------



## kps

Although I think your images are very nice, I thought I'd search the sport forum at a photo site I hang out at. Lot of inspiration there if you're interested.

Here's a few links that caught my fancy:

soccer shots

fun

It's lacrosse, but some good examples of using a slow shutter and panning.
lax


----------



## WCraig

kps said:


> ...Lot of inspiration there if you're interested.


Yes...mixed with a tinge of depression that I don't think I can get anywhere NEAR where they are!

Thanks, look like an interesting site.


----------



## SoyMac

WCraig said:


> ... a tinge of depression that I don't think I can get anywhere NEAR where they are!...


I think you have a good eye, and I think you're already taking much better shots than lots of people who are using DSLRs.

Just be sure you're having fun!


----------



## mrjimmy

I was doing a bit of research the other day and while reading about one of my favourite photographers, Robert Frank, this quote caught my eye:


> "Quality doesn't mean deep blacks and whatever tonal range. That's not quality, that's a kind of quality. The pictures of Robert Frank might strike someone as being sloppy - the tone range isn't right and things like that - but they're far superior to the pictures of Ansel Adams with regard to quality, because the quality of Ansel Adams, if I may say so, is essentially the quality of a postcard. But the quality of Robert Frank is a quality that has something to do with what he's doing, what his mind is. It's not balancing out the sky to the sand and so forth. It's got to do with intention." (Elliott Erwitt)


I thought in this era of rapid technological advancement in photography (amongst other things) it was apropos. Thoughts?


----------



## SoyMac

mrjimmy said:


> ... I thought in this era of rapid technological advancement in photography (amongst other things) it was apropos. Thoughts?...


When I'm looking at friends' photos on Facebook or Flickr, I'm often amazed at how much emotion is captured, or mood imparted. It might be joy, love, friendship, angst, indecision, or something else. But what often strikes me most is that the photos are usually caught with a phone camera, are off-kilter, lit improperly, or much too grainy, and I wonder if I'll ever be able to get a photo as good as that.


----------



## mrjimmy

SoyMac said:


> When I'm looking at friends' photos on Facebook or Flickr, I'm often amazed at how much emotion is captured, or mood imparted. It might be joy, love, friendship, angst, indecision, or something else. But what often strikes me most is that the photos are usually caught with a phone camera, are off-kilter, lit improperly, or much too grainy, and I wonder if I'll ever be able to get a photo as good as that.


Here's a quote by Picasso that addresses this nicely:



> It took me four years to paint like Raphael, but a lifetime to paint like a child.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> I believe screature shoots the D300 as well. It's a primo unit, with an incredibly solid feel in hand, great controls/menus and 14-bit. But what am I telling you. Nice lens that, BTW.
> 
> I suppose I could break down some day, and get a new "purpose" camera. The kind of unit you pack when you've got that great location in mind, and the light is starting to look just right...


Yep tis true... I shoot with the D300. I don't have any problems with the size when shooting with it... it is just the size of the bag that I need to carry around when I am fully outfitted that I find unwieldy at times.

I still need to get a "pro" compact at some point for when I want to have a camera with me but don't need/want to be fully "outfitted".


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> I was doing a bit of research the other day and while reading about one of my favourite photographers, Robert Frank, this quote caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Quality doesn't mean deep blacks and whatever tonal range. That's not quality, that's a kind of quality. The pictures of Robert Frank might strike someone as being sloppy - the tone range isn't right and things like that - *but they're far superior to the pictures of Ansel Adams with regard to quality, because the quality of Ansel Adams, if I may say so, is essentially the quality of a postcard.* But the quality of Robert Frank is a quality that has something to do with what he's doing, what his mind is. It's not balancing out the sky to the sand and so forth. It's got to do with intention." (Elliott Erwitt)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought in this era of rapid technological advancement in photography (amongst other things) it was apropos. Thoughts?
Click to expand...


I don't agree with this portion of the statement because it is still asserting some sort of "objective" point of view as to what constitutes "quality". For some it is technical perfection, for some it is capturing "the decisive moment", etc. It is all a matter of taste and there is no accounting for it.

However, I don't see this statement as being any more apropos (or particularly apropos to present time) now than it was then. It seems to me that technological developments have just changed our tools. It is the people using the tools that have been and will always be the important and determining factor in creating art.


----------



## kps

Although it's been fashionable to bash icons like Adams as of late, I don't think Erwitt was doing that. The simple fact that Erwitt (who stages a lot of his work) seems to be far more influenced by Franks than Adams, contributes to his vision of what makes a "quality" image. Not having access to the full context, I can only guess.

Besides, they're totally different subjects in any case...comparing landscape photography with street photography or photojournalism is in my opinion silly. Each has it's own so called quality. Should we compare Adams' work with Diane Arbus or Ed Steichen, or Helmut Newton? How about Erwitt's with the same photographers? 

Postcards or not, Adams is an icon for a reason. A consummate technician and a very accomplished photographer. A man who inspired millions to go out and photograph landscapes.

Just for fun, run a google image search on: 

Antelope Canyon Navaho Tribal Park, Arizona

I got 4500 hits, and that's only those that have some of that in the file name, I'll bet there are hundreds of thousands more out there....and they all pretty much look the same.


----------



## ScanMan

Beyond "Intention" and "visualization" ... there's also the incredible talent of recognizing the importance of a moment, when other eyes would simply move on. 35 Powerful Photos That Tell A Story - Noupe Design Blog


----------



## mrjimmy

I think the quote speaks of a time when photography, especially 'street photography' was struggling to be considered a serious art form. Even today there are collectors who poo-poo the idea of photography being considered art. Much of this has to do with the reproducible nature of it. 

Frank and his ilk were of the New York School. The breaking of conventions. Freeform if you will. Adams represented the formal and staid. His images beautiful nonetheless. 

It's easy with the all the new tools to become simply a technician and to overlook the soul. You don't need expensive gadgets to take a brilliant photograph. I think what Erwitt is saying is strive for the perfect image and if that is created from a hole poked into a shoebox then so be it.


----------



## mrjimmy

In the spirit of my previous post, here is some non-PS collage work. These are photos of the finished pieces which measure approx. 24"x24". The images are comprised of tray processed photographs overlaid with machine printed acetates. They are intentionally mounted on non acid free watercolour paper with commercial packing tape. They were given away years ago so I don't know of their condition today.

The flare in the reproduction was intentional as well.


----------



## SoyMac

Trevor Robertson inspired me to run upstairs and snap away during a lightning storm this week.

I didn't have time to think about the best way to capture a bolt, and none of the stills on their own were appealing.

But as I flipped through the photos, I liked the way they portrayed the storm. 
So I saved it in Aperture as a movie, and I'm posting it here (It's about 48 seconds in length):

Sheet Lightning Over Mechanicsville


----------



## DempsyMac

SoyMac said:


> Trevor Robertson inspired me to run upstairs and snap away during a lightning storm this week.
> 
> I didn't have time to think about the best way to capture a bolt, and none of the stills on their own were appealing.
> 
> But as I flipped through the photos, I liked the way they portrayed the storm.
> So I saved it in Aperture as a movie, and I'm posting it here (It's about 48 seconds in length):
> 
> Sheet Lightning Over Mechanicsville


wow soyMac that was really great, what a way to turn a bunch of "missed" shots into something simply stunning! Well done. 

We also had some killer storms last night and I ran out as I usually do but I missed all the big ones, they were just out of the frame


----------



## SoyMac

Trevor Robertson said:


> ... that was really great, what a way to turn a bunch of "missed" shots into something simply stunning! Well done.


Thanks, Man!  



Trevor Robertson said:


> ... storms last night ... but I missed all the big ones, they were just out of the frame ...


Yes, I am finding these lightning bolts to be not at all cooperative, and, dare I say it, actually quite arrogant.


----------



## SINC

The Hoodoos - Alberta Badlands


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Trevor Robertson inspired me to run upstairs and snap away during a lightning storm this week.
> 
> I didn't have time to think about the best way to capture a bolt, and none of the stills on their own were appealing.
> 
> But as I flipped through the photos, I liked the way they portrayed the storm.
> So I saved it in Aperture as a movie, and I'm posting it here (It's about 48 seconds in length):
> 
> Sheet Lightning Over Mechanicsville


Great job on the vid, enjoyed that.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> The Hoodoos - Alberta Badlands


Nice pics. Where in Alberta is that?


----------



## bgw

SINC said:


> The Hoodoos - Alberta Badlands


One of these days I'll get to see them. Great shots, got any more?


----------



## SoyMac

*Ooops! I made a mistake!*

I'm quite happy with this accidental over-exposure:


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Nice pics. Where in Alberta is that?


About 20 km east of downtown Drumheller.


----------



## SINC

bgw said:


> One of these days I'll get to see them. Great shots, got any more?


Sure thing:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> The Hoodoos - Alberta Badlands


They were made by aliens you know eh.


----------



## WCraig

*Just a small test...*

Wiegele (sp?), a flowering shrub. A test with my new Fuiji Finepix HS10.


----------



## MaxPower

Here are some shots from today. My Father in Law's Dodge Monaco.


----------



## screature

Hey MP, really like the Monaco shot and the boy in the review mirror. Nice.


----------



## MaxPower

Thanks. The Monaco is an absolute boat. Huge!!

The boy in the mirror is my son making faces in the mirror.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Hey MP, really like the Monaco shot and the boy in the review mirror. Nice.


+1
Awesome!


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's something y'all might enjoy.

The quality is fantastic. 

Captured: America in Color from 1939-1943 – Plog Photo Blog


----------



## SoyMac

mrjimmy said:


> Here's something y'all might enjoy.
> 
> The quality is fantastic.
> 
> Captured: America in Color from 1939-1943 – Plog Photo Blog


Thanks, mrjimmy! These are such compelling images, almost hypnotic.


----------



## kps

Hoping to kick start this thread some more...

Nothing new, so here are a couple of old ones from out west.

First is a simple road shot with some funky processing for a little punch. The heat coming of the road is authentic.










The second one is inspired by Doug's "Gloom" filter, but done in LR3.


----------



## The Doug

Very nice - I especially like the second one! I wish I had the patience (and skills) for that kind of thing.

Hoping to get out with my Nikon this week if a) I have the time and b) the weather holds. We shall see.

Also dealing with this weird urge, I don't know where it came from, to start planning a drastic upgrade from my beloved D50... I can't stop thinking D300S... D300S... D300S...

Hmm.


----------



## kps

Thanks Doug. It really didn't take all that much patience or skill with LR3. In actuality, that image was at least 2 stops overexposed and I almost tossed it, but decided to see if I could pull something out of it in LR3. 

SOOC image. I came out after shooting inside the building on manual and Doh!.. forgot to change the settings. lol The new lens correction feature in LR3 was used to straighten the building.
/








/
/
The D300s is a nice refresh of the D300. HD video and the two card slots is something I wish I had on my D300. I think you'll be very happy with it when you get it. Also think you should give LightRoom another look. 

I'm getting the itch to go full frame with a D700, but I'm hearing rumours of an update coming with that model as well so patience is in order.


----------



## kps

One more just for fun...


----------



## The Doug

Ooooh lookit a _tractor!_ 

Great shot!

:clap:


----------



## The Doug

I think I posted a more um, _normal_ version of this one on Magic a while back. Couldn't resist going back to it just for sh!ts & giggles.


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> I think I posted a more um, _normal_ version of this one on Magic a while back. ...


Wow! Nice work - I love it!


----------



## kps

Doug: Nice find and execution.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Thanks Doug. It really didn't take all that much patience or skill with LR3. In actuality, that image was at least 2 stops overexposed and I almost tossed it, but decided to see if I could pull something out of it in LR3.


As long as you don't massively blow out the highlights that's not a bad way to shoot things ... "expose to the right" ...

Expose Right


----------



## The Doug

This kind of shot isn't usually my bag but the clouds this evening sure were purdy.


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> As long as you don't massively blow out the highlights that's not a bad way to shoot things ... "expose to the right" ...
> 
> Expose Right


Hmmmm, interesting....a digital "zone" system. 

Many say don't chimp the image...chimp the histogram.


----------



## kps

...and speaking of the zone system, here's a little B&W goodness.
/


----------



## The Doug

Yowza, that's good. :clap:


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Hmmmm, interesting....a digital "zone" system.
> 
> Many say don't chimp the image...chimp the histogram.


The histogram is where it's at if you're shooting RAW without a doubt and getting as much of the image detail higher up in the histogram specifically. 

I did a bunch of moon photos a while back and without doing it like that there's no way I would have been able to get the amount of detail out of things that I did. Also very handy if you're into real HDR stuff (i.e. beyond doing a quick 3 shot with exposure bracketing).


Perigee Full Moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


jan 09 moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Yowza, that's good. :clap:


TY, Doug.


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> The histogram is where it's at if you're shooting RAW without a doubt and getting as much of the image detail higher up in the histogram specifically.
> 
> I did a bunch of moon photos a while back and without doing it like that there's no way I would have been able to get the amount of detail out of things that I did. Also very handy if you're into real HDR stuff (i.e. beyond doing a quick 3 shot with exposure bracketing).


Yup the histogram and the blown highlights warning are my two faves when chimping. I can tell in a split second where to take it next. Never thought of using it specifically for HDR, but I can instantly see the advantage of doing so. Good tip, thanks.

Nice job on the moon shots. That's pretty good for a 300mm x2 tele converter...nice detail.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's a nice collection of Eggleston photos.

| second hand cameras


----------



## ScanMan

Looks like the gang is having some kind of fun. In no particular order:
-thoroughly enjoyed your links, mrjimmy. The Captured America collection is right up my alley.
-kps, nice call on the tractor. The school is a treat...great sky.
-The Doug...back with a vengeance, and what bloody marvellous colour in both. Nice goin' for it.
-mcquertin...your sharpening has always impressed, and those two moon shots really crack!
-screature, really liked your Mexican sunset (it didn't go unnoticed...I was simply jealous)
-SINC, you bring home some damn interesting shots. On the other hand, I also liked that one you posted called "just green" or something. Not tarted up, just a real nice snap of a yard I wished was my own.
-ehMax, your sunset over on the other thread is awesome
-and a tip of the hat to whoever posted that drive-in movie speaker stand over on the iPhoto thread. Nice idea.
Really cool stuff, everyone. Oh yeah...chrome Monaco logo my fave of MaxPower's set, and for some reason I have this image of a white dog on a yellow field burned into my mind.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Yup the histogram and the blown highlights warning are my two faves when chimping. I can tell in a split second where to take it next. Never thought of using it specifically for HDR, but I can instantly see the advantage of doing so. Good tip, thanks.
> 
> Nice job on the moon shots. That's pretty good for a 300mm x2 tele converter...nice detail.


Yep for the HDR you know exactly the ranges you have covered at a glance  Thanks re the moon shots. The first one is actually with a 70-200+2x, the second with the 300+2x.

@ScanMan: Thx  The moon is a very good exercise in tweaking brightness/contrast, tone curves and playing with sharpening. Funny thing is I thought I would have to take it to B&W to really tweak it out, but it looks better left in full colour, could get way better range out of it, which was the opposite of what I expected with that stuff. Live and learn!

I'd like to try prints of them but I don't think I can afford the black ink LOL


----------



## The Doug

mguertin said:


> ...Thanks re the moon shots. The first one is actually with a 70-200+2x, the second with the 300+2x...


Most cool, very well done. Impressive clarity & crispness. :clap:

This is something I've been wanting to do for a while - I didn't know you could get such excellent results using a good zoom. 

I was thinking of getting a telescope that I can hook my Nikon up to. I still might drop by La Maison de l'Astronomie for a look-see and to ask some questions. Besides lunar shots it would be interesting to try for Mars & Jupiter etc.


----------



## SINC

ScanMan said:


> -SINC, you bring home some damn interesting shots. On the other hand, I also liked that one you posted called "just green" or something. Not tarted up, just a real nice snap of a yard I wished was my own.


Thanks for the kind words ScanMan. "Just green" is in fact a shot of our side yard. I love to sit there in my recliner chair with a cold ale. Does my soul good. 

Here is a shot of it from the other end, looking back to where I stood to take that first shot:


----------



## Guest

The Doug said:


> Most cool, very well done. Impressive clarity & crispness. :clap:
> 
> This is something I've been wanting to do for a while - I didn't know you could get such excellent results using a good zoom.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a telescope that I can hook my Nikon up to. I still might drop by La Maison de l'Astronomie for a look-see and to ask some questions. Besides lunar shots it would be interesting to try for Mars & Jupiter etc.


Thanks  I've been contemplating a scope for a while too, but I don't think I'd be happy with what I'd be willing to spend on one  Doing planet shots like jupiter, saturn and mars are a whole different beast and to get good ones from what I understand you have to end up layering many many shots on top of each other, etc. Not my cup o' tea really ... I'd rather have it in my viewfinder and snap so to speak. Also I don't think I'd be able to get any kind of clarity on that type of stuff either


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

Very cool (no pun intended), nice lighting, interesting subject.

Where did you find that?


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> Very cool (no pun intended), nice lighting, interesting subject.
> 
> Where did you find that?


It's one of my favourite sculptures in a public space in MTL, called The Illuminated Crowd. It's quite large and to me, a fascinating and compelling work.

This pic is a reprocessed version of the very first set of photos I shot (of the sculpture of course) with my D50 when I bought it exactly four years ago now.


----------



## kps

Thx Doug, certainly appears to be a fascinating and compelling piece.


----------



## kps

Here's one a la ScanMan...perhaps a touch low on the clarity slider, but I liked the look.
/
/


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> Here's one a la ScanMan...perhaps a touch low on the clarity slider, ...


I sure wish Aperture had a Clarity slider.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Here's one a la ScanMan...perhaps a touch low on the clarity slider, but I liked the look.


Nice, kps. It's great how one can pull back on the clarity and still keep it sharp. 

Been in a floral mood, lately.


----------



## ScanMan

...and then there've been some less cheerful moods...


----------



## kps

Like the shot of the surgical equipment, shows very well in b&w.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ...and then there've been some less cheerful moods...


ScanMan, I wonder, if by chance, you shot this in a surplus supply store on Queen Street in Toronto?


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> ScanMan, I wonder, if by chance, you shot this in a surplus supply store on Queen Street in Toronto?


...or a flea market.


----------



## ScanMan

kps WINS!!! :clap:


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> kps WINS!!! :clap:


CURSES!!

Uh, I mean, congratulations, kps. 

(So many sources for great photos!)


----------



## kps

Yea I win! LOL

I'll be _gone fish'n_ for a week, hope I'll get some picture taking in as well. Going to this place for some Pickerel.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Yea I win! LOL
> 
> I'll be _gone fish'n_ for a week, hope I'll get some picture taking in as well. Going to this place for some Pickerel.


Nice! Looks like it's just south of the arctic watershed. Been around that area more times than I care to admit -- did a lot of runs from Sudbury to Timmins on hwy 144 ...


----------



## keebler27

snapped this one at the Vintage Airshow in Ottawa yesterday.


----------



## ScanMan

NICE! What lens?


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> NICE! What lens?


oopsy 

Pentax K-7
smc Pentax-DA 55-300 mm F4-5.6

settings: ISO 200 55mm f/4 1/640
circular polarizer was used as well

We were right near the fence where they were landing. I almost wish I had my 50mm 1.7 lens on, but I had the longer one for the planes in the air.

Still pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## ScanMan

Yep, cool shot. It's got me counting days till the CNE airshow. I usually bolt on the 55-200mm. Never seem to get as close to the action as your were for this.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Yep, cool shot. It's got me counting days till the CNE airshow. I usually bolt on the 55-200mm. Never seem to get as close to the action as your were for this.


I've always wanted to see the CNE airshow b/c it's larger - more aircraft etc.. 

In recent years, the Ottawa/Carp airshows have been plagued by bad weather and insurance costs, but Michael Potter, former CEO of Cognos who made millions, is behind a group supporting vintage aircraft. Classic Air Rallye - Rallye Aerien Classique 

He's got a Spitfire, Hurricane and other vintage craft and they've had this smaller airshow the last few years. I think b/c of the weather issues, most folks are turned off so there wasn't a pile of people there. We were able to get right to the fence for a perfect view. It was out of pure luck the parachutists landed right in front of us. My kids thought that was pretty neat though 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Macified

Looking east-ish from our new front door. Going between sunny/cloudy and overcast today...


----------



## keebler27

For anyone in the Ottawa area looking for another airshow, there will be one Sept 18th at the Gatineau airport. The EAA (Experimental Aircraft Association) is behind it. Apparently, they want to make this the "Osh Kosh" of Canada and there will be 200-300 planes on hand!

Information isn't up yet, although I have a flyer from flightworks.ca

cheers,
Keebler


----------



## SoyMac

MaxPower said:


> Here are some shots from today. My Father in Law's Dodge Monaco...


My friend's dad had that same Monaco. Late 60s, early 70s?

MaxPower, I see your Monaco, and raise you a GTO ...

This is from the Perth Classic Car Show this past weekend:
.


----------



## SoyMac

angelina22 said:


> Hello..I read above posts....all are informative.....


Welcome to ehMac, angelina22 
Please post some of your photos!


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Nice! Looks like it's just south of the arctic watershed. Been around that area more times than I care to admit -- did a lot of runs from Sudbury to Timmins on hwy 144 ...


Well I'm back. I didn't take as many pictures as I thought I would. Next time I may just take a little p&s instead of a large dSLR. It's a dusty, rough, 80km from 144 to get there which takes almost 2hrs. dragging a boat, but once there...it's great. 

The dusty trail:









The hard work:









More to come as I process.


----------



## SINC

I'll see your GTO and raise you a 'Vette:


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Well I'm back. I didn't take as many pictures as I thought I would. Next time I may just take a little p&s instead of a large dSLR. It's a dusty, rough, 80km from 144 to get there which takes almost 2hrs. dragging a boat, but once there...it's great.


Very nice! Is that down the little dirt logging road (that heads from 144 towards Chapleau?) I have some bad memories of getting stuck on that road, in the middle of nowhere


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Very nice! Is that down the little dirt logging road (that heads from 144 towards Chapleau?) I have some bad memories of getting stuck on that road, in the middle of nowhere


Actually it's an even smaller road that runs off of THAT road. LOL

I think the road you're referring to is called Sultan Rd. formerly E.B. Eddy Rd. I could see myself 'sledding' on that in the winter at very high rates of fuel consumption. 

Biggest headache on that road is meeting a logging truck after which you're driving blind until the dust clears. Not to mention the good possibility of losing a windshield to flying gravel when one passes you at 90km/hr.

But it's all good when you settle in at the camp:









*








*


----------



## kps

...and for the fans of cute and cuddly, one totally spent bear. It was like 90 degrees and this guy just didn't care we were there. He was panting and just had to sit down and rest.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Actually it's an even smaller road that runs off of THAT road. LOL
> 
> I think the road you're referring to is called Sultan Rd. formerly E.B. Eddy Rd. I could see myself 'sledding' on that in the winter at very high rates of fuel consumption.
> 
> Biggest headache on that road is meeting a logging truck after which you're driving blind until the dust clears. Not to mention the good possibility of losing a windshield to flying gravel when one passes you at 90km/hr.



Yep the E.B. Eddy road, and you're right about the logging trucks. Since it's an un-assumed road there's no speed limit and no size/weight limit ... and they MOVE. It's scary in the winter too, even with sleds! You don't wanna see one of those guys drifting around a corner at 120kph ... 

Great shots all, wish I could have gotten up there somewhere this summer to enjoy the outdoors


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Yep the E.B. Eddy road, and you're right about the logging trucks. Since it's an un-assumed road there's no speed limit and no size/weight limit ... and they MOVE. It's scary in the winter too, even with sleds! You don't wanna see one of those guys drifting around a corner at 120kph ...
> 
> Great shots all, wish I could have gotten up there somewhere this summer to enjoy the outdoors


Thanks M. 

They did a lot of work to Sultan (E.B. Eddy) road, since the last time you may have been on it. They grade it a lot more often and it's wider than it used to be with a now posted speed limit of 70Km. The "other" roads that go into Ramsey and Biscotasing are far more...shall we say....rustic, but even those have received some attention in recent years. It was really good going compared with previous years.

I think some of it has to do with a Provincial Park that's going in there, a new mine and more logging sections have been opened up. But if they ever pave any of it, I'll stop going. It'll be far more crowded and not as much fun.


----------



## WCraig

*Girls Soccer -- Under 12*

I like the 'intensity' of this shot. Wish the background was blurred a bit more but that's not possible with my camera...


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> More to come as I process.


Nice ones. Guess the fish shots didn't turn out, though.


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## kps

WCraig said:


> I like the 'intensity' of this shot. Wish the background was blurred a bit more but that's not possible with my camera...


Don't sweat the gear, it's a great shot.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Nice ones. Guess the fish shots didn't turn out, though.


LOL! No fish shots, if you want to see 'em look for the ones I posted last year. We go for Walleye only. Pike and perch go back instantly. The best eating ones are the smaller ones, the big ones are 'breeders' and unless it's a record breaking fish, they go back in as well. We got two good feeds out of our shortened trip, plus our limit of 4 to bring back. 

Besides, there's other things we did there before the rains came.

We sighted in our rifles. Brother-in-law taking aim.








*
Self explanatory...


----------



## Macified

Road Island Diner. 1939 O'Mahoney built diner. Moved from Rhode Island and fully restored. On the US Registry of historic places.

Homemade rootbeer is excellent; even better in a float.


----------



## ScanMan

^^Cool. Another iPhone shot?


----------



## Macified

ScanMan said:


> ^^Cool. Another iPhone shot?


Thanks. Yes it is. An unusual first for me is that this photo includes and actual human.


----------



## SoyMac

Macified said:


> Road Island Diner. 1939 O'Mahoney built diner.....


Wow. :clap:


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Thanks. Yes it is. An unusual first for me is that this photo includes and actual human.


Wonderful shot, nicely captured.


----------



## pcronin

The last time I saw my ipod touch (ipad mini) alive.. This was at the Desert of Maine, Freeport ME.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Road Island Diner. 1939 O'Mahoney built diner. Moved from Rhode Island and fully restored. On the US Registry of historic places.
> 
> Homemade rootbeer is excellent; even better in a float.


Great shot SINC. If it were a painting I would say it was very Hopperesque.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Great shot SINC. If it were a painting I would say it was very Hopperesque.


^^^SINC??? I think you're lucky Macified is 2200 miles away in Utah.


----------



## KC4

Rainbows over Canmore, Alberta. (You have to look very hard to see the second one above the most apparent one)

A couple of weekends ago, in motion on the highway, shot through a rain streaked, dirty window. I know, I know, I should have pulled over and captured the shot properly. Not always easy to do.


----------



## Macified

Nice, KC4. Very dramatic. 

You need to straighten your horizon a bit though.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ^^^SINC??? I think you're lucky Macified is 2200 miles away in Utah.


Ooops... I mean Macified.


----------



## Macified

Just before sunset. Looking out my east facing window. Would love to see how the HDR option in iOS 4.1 handles this type of shot.


----------



## SINC

4 x 4 trip in the back country of the Red Deer river valley east of Drumheller:


----------



## Macified

Looks like fun, Sinc.


----------



## ScanMan

One of my Dad's old shots. He must have just "stepped off the boat" when he snapped this in '53. I can see how he was thinking "Man, this is some country where a guy can get a boat like that".

Never happened. Cool boat, though.


----------



## polywog

I've seen some really great stuff in this thread while I was lurking and I'm finally getting back in the swing of things again, so I thought I'd participate.

A view from the dock at our cottage.


----------



## Macified

polywog said:


> I've seen some really great stuff in this thread while I was lurking and I'm finally getting back in the swing of things again, so I thought I'd participate.


Nice re-entry


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> -


Hey...no take-backs! I was just working on something and went back to your latest motel shot for inspiration (actually, I was going to try and duplicate that nice n' moody B&W thing you do), and WTF...


----------



## screature

polywog said:


> I've seen some really great stuff in this thread while I was lurking and I'm finally getting back in the swing of things again, so I thought I'd participate.
> 
> A view from the dock at our cottage.


Nice feel to it.


----------



## KC4

Awesome shot Polywog! The reflection is virtually perfect.


----------



## SoyMac

polywog said:


> ...A view from the dock at our cottage.
> ...


Very nice, polywog!

Now that you've got me feelin' all Canadian Cottagy, here are a couple from Lac Bernard, Qc..


----------



## ScanMan

Cottage conversations.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> One of my Dad's old shots. He must have just "stepped off the boat" when he snapped this in '53...


I love these old shots. Any others you could post here?


----------



## bgw

ScanMan said:


> Cottage conversations.


How was that done?


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> I love these old shots. Any others you could post here?


Man, don't get me started. But in keeping with the cottage theme, a couple come to mind...


----------



## ScanMan

bgw said:


> How was that done?


First I racked-up Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band's "Live Bullet" and "Nine Tonight". Settled on a volume level loud enough to drown out the lusty raccoons in my yard. Something about Bob's voice just blends with mating raccoons...

The original colour pic below, was shot in the late evening. I focussed on the boughs then reframed to soften the rafters. It's several years old and taken with a 4MP Canon P&S. 

Was just gonna do a moody, dusky thing with the curves, but caving to a WTF moment, I hit auto curves, and wham...it lurched into a whole new zone of brightness. It also kicked up all the hidden grain.

Hmmm...now it's a totally different shot. Bob had finally wrapped up "Beautiful Loser" so I wasn't feeling so lost anymore. 

Cloned off some branch crap and cropped 'er, threw up a channel mixer layer (my fave B&W-maker) heightening the contrast to where the top left started to blow out. 

Gave it a lethal injection of 500/3/2 USM. A quick new layer for gradient colour burns to bottom corners and top right, then tugged around on the curves layer a bit. And a bit more.

Resize to 800px in three stages, and so on.

Turned off Bob. Went out and sang "Katmandu" to the *****.


----------



## bgw

ScanMan said:


> First I racked-up Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band's "Live Bullet" and "Nine Tonight". Settled on a volume level loud enough to drown out the lusty raccoons in my yard. Something about Bob's voice just blends with mating raccoons...


It certainly looked like you didn't just muck around with the depth of field!


----------



## ScanMan

bgw said:


> It certainly looked like you didn't just muck around with the depth of field!


^ Some things are beyond even Photoshop. 

Polywog, I love the comp on your shot #2810! That low cropped sky works great with the reveal in the reflection. Beautiful shot.

Another oldie for SoyMac. Some very fresh Kensington chicken...I'd date this pre-peta.


----------



## polywog

Thanks for the kind comments, it's very encouraging. 

Love the oldies SoyMac, particularly the Black and Whites. I presume they're slide/negative scans? Once I have the time I'll read further back in the thread to see if the answer is there.

As I don't have any oldies to share on hand, I might as well share some B&W. 

In keeping with the cottage theme - we discovered this beneath the cottage my girlfriend bought three years ago. Its restoration is on the to do list.










This was taken at Jazz night at one of my favourite hangouts, after quite a few drinks and being too lazy to leave my seat. Even at ISO Ludicrous, there were slim pickings because of motion blur, not only on the performers' part.


----------



## kps

Nice work people! Love the b&w and the vintage stuff.


----------



## monokitty

Earlier tonight: QEW, Mississauga | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.

What could I have done better? (ISO: 200; 15 sec. exposure; 35 mm lens.) Mounted camera; no hand-held action.


----------



## ScanMan

^ You got a lot of nice shots. You should post more often.


----------



## ScanMan

A couple for the dinosaurs among us, who can remember their first trips to the ROM.


----------



## kps

Holy snapp'n ...how old are those? By the sartorial elegance displayed, they look like from the 50's or very early 60's. :lmao:


...and I agree about Lars' Flickr Stream, he should post more often.

Hear that Lars?


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Holy snapp'n ...how old are those? By the sartorial elegance displayed, they look like from the 50's or very early 60's. :lmao:


1956-57, 1/2 frame 35mm. For the life of me, I can't think of what camera shot that format pre-Pen. Just posted them cause they gave me a laugh as well.


----------



## kps

Ah, the year of my birth....now _I_ feel like a dinosaur.


----------



## ScanMan

Just reviewed my ROM shots from earlier this year. Looks like neither of the dino specimens made the cut.

And hey...if you think the museum was boring back then...

My hat's off to this old gent, though. He could not, for the life of him, stay awake. But what a trooper – volunteering to entertain the rabble at his age, and in his condition. There's still some good out there.


----------



## SoyMac

Lars said:


> Earlier tonight: QEW, Mississauga | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.
> 
> What could I have done better? (ISO: 200; 15 sec. exposure; 35 mm lens.) Mounted camera; no hand-held action.


Lars, that looks to me like a good shot. 
Were you trying to get something different?


----------



## The Doug

Been a while since I've posted any pics of my orchids. This is Paphiopedilum Parishii, a ladyslipper species. 

I've had it for about 25 years - and for the past 15 or so it hasn't bloomed. Not terribly difficult to _grow_ but it can be hard to get it to _bloom_ unless absolutely everything is just right. So I was surprised and glad to see it send up a nice strong flower spike this year. Guess that means I was on the right track with its culture over the past year. In any case this bloom is about four inches from top to bottom. It'll probably last about five weeks; there are four more buds about to open on the flower spike.

As with most species ladyslippers, this one is on the CITES endangered list now.

Did my best with the white balance - I _hate_ shooting under a mix of natural light & fluorescent plant lights. tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> ^ Some things are beyond even Photoshop.
> 
> Polywog, I love the comp on your shot #2810! That low cropped sky works great with the reveal in the reflection. Beautiful shot.
> 
> Another oldie for SoyMac. Some very fresh Kensington chicken...I'd date this pre-peta.


This is a great shot. Too bad about the foreground interloper.


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> Been a while since I've posted any pics of my orchids. This is Paphiopedilum Parishii, a ladyslipper species. ...


Amazing flower and story, The Doug. I'm glad you shared this with us.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ^ You got a lot of nice shots. You should post more often.


+1 Agreed. Some really nice stuff Lars.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> My hat's off to this old gent, though. He could not, for the life of him, stay awake. But what a trooper – volunteering to entertain the rabble at his age, and in his condition. There's still some good out there.


Ha, ha, great capture...what a trooper indeed.


----------



## kps

Doug:

You may enjoy the work of Endre Balogh a Stradivarius playing concert violinist that does some amazing flower photography. The b&w are phenomenal.

His latest sample at Fred Miranda:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/96/468696.jpg

His web site:
endresphotos.com: Gallery


----------



## monokitty

ScanMan said:


> ^ You got a lot of nice shots. You should post more often.





kps said:


> ...and I agree about Lars' Flickr Stream, he should post more often.
> 
> Hear that Lars?





screature said:


> +1 Agreed. Some really nice stuff Lars.


Thanks. 



SoyMac said:


> Lars, that looks to me like a good shot.
> Were you trying to get something different?


Perhaps a little sharper.


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> You may enjoy the work of Endre Balogh a Stradivarius playing concert violinist that does some amazing flower photography. The b&w are phenomenal...


Thanks for the reference & links - this is top-notch work. :clap:


----------



## ScanMan

^ Nice, gentle work on the orchid shot. Nero Wolfe would be thrilled. I've got some decades old plants, though not as beautiful as yours. More like genus "rubber tree". What you're doing looks like a cool pastime.

Meanwhile, I've been keeping an eye on my Brassica Oleracea but I don't think it's ever going to flower.


----------



## SoyMac

Goodnight, everyone!
.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Whoa, that's nice!

Had another one of the ROM guy. As I'm fooling with it, Joan Osborne's "One Of Us" starts quietly playing in my head. Definitely time for bed...


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ...Had another one of the ROM guy. ...


ScanMan, I love the warm and gentle humanity that speaks out of these candids of Age versus Best Intentions.
I think your ROM shots here show the power of photography to reveal much more than just an image.

C'mon, Peeps! Please keep 'em comin'!


----------



## ScanMan

^ What!!! You don't like my cabbage?! Maybe I should have sprayed water droplets on it?!

I hear you. It's great if a picture "says" something, but they're not easy to come by. Everyone says you've "got to have an idea" or "visualize" as Ansel puts it. 

I'm not sure I ever dive in that deeply at the moment of capture. Most often, I don't know what I see and feel, till the image is on my desktop. That's often when I realize why I took the shot to begin with. 

At the moment of shooting, it's instinctual – just going with raw feelings. Bang, bang, bang... and then later, those feelings, are revealed.

Sometimes it's a buzz. More often it's a cabbage.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ^ What!!! You don't like my cabbage?! Maybe I should have sprayed water droplets on it?!...


I. Like. Your. Cabbage.
There.
You happy?
:lmao:

Actually, I really do. Leave it to ScanMan to make a cabbage look exotic and mysterious. :clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

#2848 :clap: I hope you print shots like that once in a while.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Well, I _think_ about printing, but never seem to get around to it. There are a couple that I'd like to put on my office walls - should get off my butt eh.

Have to admit my heart wasn't in it today, feeling rushed & somewhat stoned on cold medication. Nothing I had in my mind's eye seemed to be there when I downloaded today's shots from my D50 and started going through them. Lotsa lemons, so I had to make lemonade.


----------



## SoyMac

Excellent lemonade, The Doug!


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Excellent lemonade, The Doug!


+1 --- I like the architectural shot and the funky padlock.


----------



## The Doug

And of course this morning I discovered that I'd been walking around yesterday with the white balance on my D50 still set to fluorescent from the orchid pic. Way to go. No wonder last evening's post-processing was like pulling teeth.


----------



## screature

Really diggin' the composition of the tower shot Doug. :clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

^ahhh...hahaha...he's back with a vengeance! What inspiration. Now this one, blows me away!


----------



## SoyMac

Anyone get shots of, or by the light of, tonight's Super Harvest Moon?

We won't see a moon like this again until 2029.

Please post!


----------



## pcronin

SoyMac said:


> Anyone get shots of, or by the light of, tonight's Super Harvest Moon?
> 
> We won't see a moon like this again until 2029.
> 
> Please post!


I knew there was something I wanted to do last night... d'oh..


----------



## Guest

pcronin said:


> I knew there was something I wanted to do last night... d'oh..


It was very cloudy where I was


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> It was very cloudy where I was


It was amazing here. 
I was out with the dogs at midnight (forgot the camera, and no-one would trade me one for my dogs).
Moon was so bright, it was difficult to look at it.
It cast hard shadows on the ground, and Venus was hanging huge.
One dog was freaked out and ran back to the car and howled.
The other dog hunted like it was twilight.


----------



## monokitty

Not newly taken, but never before posted here:
(original here: Park Bridge (Port Credit) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.).


----------



## DempsyMac

wow Lars that is great! Looks like lots of post work on it but turned out just great!

It's photo's like this that make me want to grab my camera and try and one up ya


----------



## monokitty

Trevor Robertson said:


> wow Lars that is great! Looks like lots of post work on it but turned out just great!
> 
> It's photo's like this that make me want to grab my camera and try and one up ya


Thanks - it was post processed into a B&W and then darkened slightly (darkened the shadows) to make it a little more 'epic' or 'eerie' looking. That was the look I was aiming for.


----------



## The Doug

Great B&W work, Lars - keep 'em coming!


----------



## polywog

Really like that shot Lars.


----------



## mrjimmy

A series of Polaroid Spectra multiple exposures. Image manipulation is done all in camera. Each final image is comprised of three shots. I shot them all from the passenger window on road trips in northern Ontario.


----------



## polywog

That's a really neat effect mrjimmy. Been ages since I've done multiple exposures, you've inspired me to give it a shot!

Haven't had a lot of time for photography the past bit, but I've been messing around with images in my library for kicks. Not sure I like this one, yet. Playing around with a TiltShift plugin for Aperture. It looks like it could do a fun job, so long as you plan ahead and shoot a proper DOF.


----------



## screature

Speaking of flowers...

Here's a shot from a series I did of night time shots of echinacea flowers (cone flowers) in my garden. The shots were long exposures using a small flashlight to "paint" light in specific areas. In this one I also deliberately moved a couple of the flowers during the exposure to add some movement and blur. There is no Photoshop work in this one, it is straight out of the camera.


----------



## mrjimmy

polywog said:


> That's a really neat effect mrjimmy. Been ages since I've done multiple exposures, you've inspired me to give it a shot!


Thanks polywog. I have many of these types of images. Polaroid was my film of choice for a long time. Inspiration of any kind is good! Please post your shots when you're done.


----------



## kps

Lars: nice tonality in your b&w. Me likes.

MrJimmy: What camera did you use for the multi's? Was it an older Land camera or did you use a Polaroid back on a medium format?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> MrJimmy: What camera did you use for the multi's? Was it an older Land camera or did you use a Polaroid back on a medium format?


It was a Spectra. You take the shot, hold the trigger and close the camera. Open it again, take another shot and repeat. Discovered it purely by accident.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> It was a Spectra. You take the shot, hold the trigger and close the camera. Open it again, take another shot and repeat. Discovered it purely by accident.


Ha! Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy – nice group for a wall. You can feel the motion and with the subdued layers, it gives me kind of a wistful feeling.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> mrjimmy – nice group for a wall. You can feel the motion and with the subdued layers, it gives me kind of a wistful feeling.


Thanks ScanMan. I do have some of these on my wall. High res scans outputted @ 24"h x width. They are impossible to colour manage though. Every time I reprint them for reference they are different. I never like the same version twice.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Speaking of flowers...
> 
> Here's a shot from a series I did of night time shots of echinacea flowers (cone flowers) in my garden. The shots were long exposures using a small flashlight to "paint" light in specific areas. In this one I also deliberately moved a couple of the flowers during the exposure to add some movement and blur. There is no Photoshop work in this one, it is straight out of the camera.
> 
> View attachment 16184


Exotic looking shot Screature. I love the contrast of color against the black.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


>


Totally Awesome Doug. The depth of the shot and all the trash in the foreground leading up to the focal point really gives the image the right mood.

I'm trying to decide whether that satellite dish adds or takes away from the mood. The jury is still out.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Enola Gay anyone?











Every year, my Dad and I take a trip down to Springfield, Vermont for the Stellafane convention. It's an astronomical convention for scope geeks. Lots of cool innovations have come from it. 

This shot is taken there. I love the composition in this one:










Scopes don't have to be boring to look at either:


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Exotic looking shot Screature. I love the contrast of color against the black.


Thanks KC4.


----------



## MacDoc

That time of year - early morning golden hour - blue against the ripe wheat turned out better than I thought. Still a hint of sunrise in the clouds.


----------



## mrjimmy

Nice shot MD. I'm a fan of blurring the subject line in photography. To me it is a photo about the harmony and composition of three colours. Much like colour field painting. The field at harvest in ancillary to that in my mind.

Here is my variation on that theme. I shot this using an old box camera of my Mom's that I found a few rolls of expired film for. The film is long gone but I could take 120 and cut it down in the DR to make it fit. I love the combination of the resolving power of medium format and the softness of a consumer grade lens. These blow up large quite nicely.


----------



## kps

Following you two's lead.

Last weekend north of Barrie. 

Soybeans:


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Following you two's lead.
> 
> Last weekend north of Barrie.



Beautiful colours kps.


----------



## mrjimmy

In the spirit of Thanksgiving, I offer up a David Hockney type 'Joiner'. 

This shot is comprised of 18 polaroids (779) scanned 20 years ago on an Agfa 600DPI scanner. The single shot is one of the contributors to the whole.

I'm going rescan them in the winter, enlarge them to 24" x 24" and create a triptych of the best.


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> I'm going rescan them in the winter, enlarge them to 24" x 24" and create a triptych of the best.


Sounds like fun!

What a gorgeous weekend around the GTA. Enjoy a great family dinner, everyone.

(edit) Added a couple from the "day after turkey" walk.


----------



## polywog

Been through some rough times lately, haven't been motivated to take the camera out at all. Finally decided to put some effort in to it though. Here's what blew on to my patio lately.










P.S. Happy Thanksgiving All!


----------



## SoyMac

Sorry to hear of troubles, polywog. I hope a resolution is in sight, and that you at least have a good long weekend. 

Nice shot. I like the softness of the forms.


----------



## polywog

Some more autumn leaves, not too many left now!


----------



## Macified

Just posted an iWeb site for my family to see photos of Zion Canyon, Utah.

Zion Canyon


----------



## liza2010

fantastic picture,,,,

Do you tell me how u can do this. i want...:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ScanMan

^^ Not sure how to follow that. How about a duck.


----------



## polywog

Was wandering around Parliament Hill Sunday - spent a bit of time trying to capture the buildings through reflections on the offices across the way. Haven't processed them yet, but here's one of the direct shots. Not sure if I regret not straightening the image?


----------



## Macified

Polywog, that's nice saturation and detail. My shots of the tower are often quite flat.


----------



## polywog

Thanks, Macified!

ScanMan, don't have any ducks, would you take a squirrel instead?


----------



## Macified

Not many squirrels here, how about...


----------



## ScanMan

Coupla nice ones, guys! I think Liza2010 would lurve them.


----------



## kps

Cool! Some really nice stuff.

Macified, you look like you're having fun in UT. We want to see some winter action on the slopes, eh!


----------



## Macified

kps said:


> Cool! Some really nice stuff.
> 
> Macified, you look like you're having fun in UT. We want to see some winter action on the slopes, eh!


We are having fun. Just waiting for the snow which might start as early as next week. First competitions next month.


----------



## SoyMac

Great stuff, Folks! :clap:


----------



## Guest

Finally made time to download pics I took at an English Car show recently.


carshow by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


carshow by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


carshow-2 by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


And while this car was not english .. I think they figured it was still cool enough to allow into the show. It was one of the only non-english vehicles on the grounds that day, a 1965 Shelby Cobra.


carshow-4 by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


carshow by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## polywog

Nice stuff mguertin. I get the impression that a lot of the cars are narrow and or small; really hits home how oversized North American vehicles are.


----------



## WCraig

mguertin:

Nice pics. I followed your link to Flickr, but there were no larger sizes available? Also, all the EXIF information was stripped. 

Craig


----------



## Guest

WCraig said:


> mguertin:
> 
> Nice pics. I followed your link to Flickr, but there were no larger sizes available? Also, all the EXIF information was stripped.
> 
> Craig


No, those are the largest size of them that I posted ... I've had some issues with people improperly using my flickr images a while back, so I limit the size that I post them these days. I also probably set LR to strip out most of the metadata while I exported them, which I usually don't do for flick, whoops.

Camera bodies were a Canon 7D and 20D, with lenses 16-35 II f/2.8 and 70-200 IS f/2.8 if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## ScanMan

Blackie, Alberta 1982. What I imagine SINC looked like. Close?


----------



## SINC

Dead on with the Ford pickmeup, even the right colour. Wrong hat tho, mine is straw. Daughter left, wife on right.


----------



## Macified

Nice looking family you got there, Sinc.

This truck sits outside a photography school in the Zion area. Probably gets used as a model. Wonder how I did?

First photo edited for crop only...

Second photo dropped on to HDRtist and left on auto...


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> Dead on with the Ford pickmeup, even the right colour. Wrong hat tho, mine is straw. Daughter left, wife on right.


A happy looking group indeed. I wear ball caps all the time – If I lived out your way, I'd have me a fine collection of hats and boots.

mguertin, that little Triumph is nice. A buddy had one (blue) in high school and we made a new walnut dash for it in wood shop. Turned out much sweeter than my metal shop coffee table. 

I'm not seeing any midgets among your shots. Any there? How about TR8s?


----------



## Max

I hadn't realized this thread had migrated... how long ago was that? LOL! Glad to have found it though. Some really terrific images in her - what a welcome sight. Here in keeping with the season, here are three of mine, shot out in the Trent Hills area of southern Ontario. I'm using a Panasonic LX-5 with Lightroom 3.


----------



## Macified

Max, the leaves on the water is stunning. Congrats on the shot and the processing. Mind If I use it as wallpaper on my iPad?


----------



## Max

Go nuts, Macified. It would be my honour.


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> mguertin, that little Triumph is nice. A buddy had one (blue) in high school and we made a new walnut dash for it in wood shop. Turned out much sweeter than my metal shop coffee table.
> 
> I'm not seeing any midgets among your shots. Any there? How about TR8s?


There were all kinds of everything. Over 1000 vehicles exhibited on that show ... was pretty intense. I didn't post a lot of the shots I took though as they were all mostly pretty boring ... cars sitting with hoods up in the same position all over the place. Tons were even that same Triumph red colour.


----------



## Max

Speaking of cars, I was in Old Montreal a little over a month ago, getting hitched. Here is a charming little bug of a car. Any experts to chime in and identify this rare (over here, anyway) species?


----------



## ScanMan

Fiat 150?


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ... I was in Old Montreal a little over a month ago, getting hitched...


Congratulations, Max!! :clap:


----------



## Max

Thanks, Soymac!

So, guys - is it indeed a Fiat? I didn't get a good close look at it, but as soon as I saw it I instinctively reached for the camera. It was just too cool to resist.


----------



## SINC

I think it is an older Fiat 500. Here is a look at one from both ends. Note the similarity of the rear bumper treatment:


----------



## Max

Bullseye, Sinc. Looks like that's the ticket.


----------



## Max

Uptown.


----------



## kps

^^^^ s'bout time you come back to the fold....nice workx.


----------



## The Doug

Yup, love the leaves shot Max - glad to see you posting in this thread again. I was wondering what was up eh?

Just hacking around with some of last year's shots, trying out the revised GraphicConverter. The new interface isn't bad at all, I rather like it and it makes sense (but still has some quirks) - _gawd_ does it run like molasses on my antique G5 dualie. Still planning on jumping to an Intel machine next Spring but I haven't decided if it'll be a top 27" iMac or a base Mac Pro. Or something.


----------



## ScanMan

Macified said:


> Second photo dropped on to HDRtist and left on auto...


Cool Truck. I hadn't heard of that app. Downloaded it and think I'll give it a whirl. 

Just fooling around here with content aware fill.


----------



## Max

Good to be back, kps and Doug - I see y'all have been busy! Doug, I really like the vivacious colour and clarity tool-fiddling that you've been up to of late... super graphic looking... a bit of Warhol in there too. You're really pushing the envelope; a nice change from the discipline and austerity of many of your black and white architectural shots. Lots of other great stuff in this thread too, from many other people. That said, however, I wish this thread were not in its own little ghetto - seems a pity. Oh well, on with the show.

Crick, Trent Hills.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Doug, I really like the vivacious colour and clarity tool-fiddling that you've been up to of late...


Thanks. I guess it's a thrash & flail response to being somewhat bored & a lot less productive than I should be. Sporadic fun.

HDRtist... never heard of this until now. Downloaded & tried it out a few minutes ago. Ooh la la. Definite possibilities - I will use this here & there in the future. Thanks Macified! :clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

East side.










Now off to check HDRtist myself. Although I must say that I am getting tired of that asthaetic - seems to be a bit faddish of late. Cool looks, great rich tonality, but I get sick of the style in fairly short order. Maybe it's just the nature of the beast... over-production tampering with the inherent beauty of an image.


----------



## SINC

Sunset, Lafleche, Saskatchewan ball diamonds, August 2009.


----------



## SINC

Sentinels, Utah, May 2009.


----------



## kps

Awesome to see people posting again.

Here are a few from earlier today. The first is of my mother-in-law who as a young girl lost her left hand working in a munitions factory during WWII and still managed to raise seven kids, work a farm and a job in town. Year and a half ago she suffered a severe stroke and remains paralysed on her left side, but that does not stop her from baking buns and rolls.










A couple more from today. For some reason I think they need to be black and white:









/
/


----------



## Max

Nice images, kps. Really dig the first one... wish I could see all of her arm but maybe you cropped it to the best of your ability already. Love the field, too. Sepia tones lend that certain air of nostalgia, don't they.

Sinc, I dig the sunset, although to my mind the bottom third may be better served by cropping some of that blackness out... either that or bring some highlights out of the muck to give it some definition. I like how the graceful curves of the closest diamond fencing mirrors the looping curves of the clouds above.

And now for something completely different.


----------



## polywog

Max said:


> East side.
> Now off to check HDRtist myself. Although I must say that I am getting tired of that asthaetic - seems to be a bit faddish of late. Cool looks, great rich tonality, but I get sick of the style in fairly short order. Maybe it's just the nature of the beast... over-production tampering with the inherent beauty of an image.


I don't have it, but I do use Photomatix regularly. I've gone over the deep end on some images, but for the most part, as long as you apply the effect sparingly it can really increase the appeal of the image without making it appear too surreal. Many of the images I've posted so far have some degree of HDR applied to them, some far more obviously than others. 

For the most part, they weren't shot as bracketed exposures - simply making two copies of one normally exposed shot, then under/overexposing the clones appropriately, passing them through HDRtist and finally some other post-processing.

I passed this picture through HDRtist to restore the detail on the wall - before processing I was prepared to junk the image completely. Still not perfect, but far better than it was.


----------



## mrjimmy

> Now off to check HDRtist myself. Although I must say that I am getting tired of that asthaetic - seems to be a bit faddish of late. Cool looks, great rich tonality, but I get sick of the style in fairly short order. Maybe it's just the nature of the beast... over-production tampering with the inherent beauty of an image.


Interesting point about post processing. I started in the world of the darkroom and one thing it taught me was to get as close to what you wanted/ intended in camera. Trying to achieve it after the fact never seemed to produce images that held up. Good negs basically print themselves.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Interesting point about post processing. I started in the world of the darkroom and one thing it taught me was to get as close to what you wanted/ intended in camera. Trying to achieve it after the fact never seemed to produce images that held up. Good negs basically print themselves.


+1 Whether it be video or photography, "garbage in equals garbage out".


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> +1 Whether it be video or photography, "garbage in equals garbage out".


I love it when we get along.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> I love it when we get along.


:lmao: Miracles never cease as they say.


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> Good negs basically print themselves.


True. But good negs can also become great images with talented processing. Just re-read Ansel's "the Print" a couple of weeks ago and was reminded about the amount of work involved in coaxing the max IQ out of an original. Mapping out intricate D&B moves, in some cases projecting across the room, dancing before a hanging sheet of ilford, waving his dodging wands about. Channeling the sun from a window as his light source....

I laughed out loud a few weeks back during the public debate over the value of the supposed newly discovered Ansel Adams negatives. $200M bucks! Bah! If they are indeed his negs, they may print themselves...but they're worth far less till Ansel prints 'em himself. 

And that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Sinc, I dig the sunset, although to my mind the bottom third may be better served by cropping some of that blackness out... either that or bring some highlights out of the muck to give it some definition. I like how the graceful curves of the closest diamond fencing mirrors the looping curves of the clouds above.


You're right Max, it does improve the image, although there is nothing to pull out of the muck, it was too dark when I shot it.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Awesome to see people posting again.
> 
> Here are a few from earlier today. The first is of my mother-in-law who as a young girl lost her left hand working in a munitions factory during WWII and still managed to raise seven kids, work a farm and a job in town. Year and a half ago she suffered a severe stroke and remains paralysed on her left side, but that does not stop her from baking buns and rolls.


Great shots kps. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> True. But good negs can also become great images with talented processing. Just re-read Ansel's "the Print" a couple of weeks ago and was reminded about the amount of work involved in coaxing the max IQ out of an original. Mapping out intricate D&B moves, in some cases projecting across the room, dancing before a hanging sheet of ilford, waving his dodging wands about. Channeling the sun from a window as his light source....
> 
> I laughed out loud off a few weeks back during the public debate over the value of the supposed newly discovered Ansel Adams negatives. $200M bucks! Bah! If they are indeed his negs, they may print themselves...but they're worth far less till Ansel prints 'em himself.
> 
> And that ain't gonna happen.


I wonder is the difference would be that discernible after his elaborate D&B dance. From all I've read about Adams, his negs were exquisitely composed and exposed. The zone system after all. I'm sure even his contact prints were of high quality.


----------



## SoyMac

Hey, kps, you've got furrows - _I've_ got furrows.











/


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> I wonder is the difference would be that discernible...


Citing Ansel's comments regarding a before-and-after comparison of "Interior of church, Mendocino, California":

a)In an earlier work print, the white stair wall, illuminated by a window at the far right does not seem logical, even though it is quite true to the subject.

b) In the best work print, I have burned down the wall to an agreeable and logical value by using a card held fairly close to the lens so that the burning always included the entire wall. The print needs more refined burning in the lower left corner and near the newell post. I prefer the burned-in values of the window in 17-a (the original rough print).

And this discussion regarding one of his more well-know images, "Winter Sunrise, Sierra Nevada, California 1944: 

This is a well-known image which I have printed in various ways over the years! The original visualization remains intact, but the problem is to achieve adequate "performance of the score", the optimum print I have still to make! A description of the complete printing sequence I presently use may be informative.

During the basic exposure (usually about 30 seconds) the central area of the sunlit trees is dodged for about 5 seconds, as are the far left dark areas of the hills and the grove of trees) the entire left area is later burned in for about 5 seconds). the foreground is burned in for about 8 seconds the left edge for 10 seconds, and the right edge for 5 seconds. By edge I refer to and area from several inches into the image to the border, this effect should never be obvious.

I then burn from the sunlit trees to the top of the dark hills, giving two up-and-down passages of 6 seconds each bending the card to approximate the contour of the hills. Then I burn from the top of the dark hills to the top of the sky in four passages of 5 seconds each. If I burn too long, just above the clouds I depress the brilliance of the snow peaks. Then, with a 2-inch hole in a card, I support the left-hand upper quadrant with 6 seconds of burning, and the right hand upper quadrant with about 10 seconds of burning necessary because of light haze in the sky. The snowny area at the extreme right, requires about 15 seconds of burning. It is at a glare angle to the sun and needs some value reduction.

A discernible difference? I think even the casual viewer could appreciate the hand of Ansel.


----------



## The Doug

mrjimmy said:


> Interesting point about post processing. I started in the world of the darkroom and one thing it taught me was to get as close to what you wanted/ intended in camera...


On the flip side, post-processing enables abstract expressionism / impressionism and other forms. Years ago during my darkroom days I monkeyed around all the time, whether the neg was good or not, whether the original image was classically conceived or not, and I still do it digitally. Whatever your modus operandi it's important that you simply enjoy doing what you do - and if you want to experiment, dive right on in. It's all good.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> On the flip side, post-processing enables abstract expressionism / impressionism and other forms. Years ago during my darkroom days I monkeyed around all the time, whether the neg was good or not, whether the original image was classically conceived or not, and I still do it digitally. Whatever your modus operandi it's important that you simply enjoy doing what you do - and if you want to experiment, dive right on in. It's all good.


I have no beefs about creative expression of any kind but at what point is it no longer photography?

I'm a firm believer in the commitment it requires to take a great photograph. Monkeying around with a zillion post effects is one thing but as screature so aptly put, in some cases, garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> A discernible difference? I think even the casual viewer could appreciate the hand of Ansel.


I'd love to see the before and after.


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> ... as screature so aptly put, garbage in, garbage out.


This is not always the case! 

A year-end photo project back in '72 at Ryerson was a portfolio I did on Toronto's pre-gentrified Cabbagetown, when the walls were tumbling down, the windows smashed and boarded, bricks yet un-blasted. 

I bought myself a brand new trash can, beat the living hell out of it, sprayed my name all over it, put my mounted prints in a garbage bag which were dumped inside, then plopped it down before my Prof's door.

Best mark I got all year!


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> This is not always the case!
> 
> A year-end photo project back in '72 at Ryerson was a portfolio I did on Toronto's pre-gentrified Cabbagetown, when the walls were tumbling down, the windows smashed and boarded, bricks yet un-blasted.
> 
> I bought myself a brand new trash can, beat the living hell out of it, sprayed my name all over it, put my mounted prints in a garbage bag which were dumped inside, then plopped it down before my Prof's door.
> 
> Best mark I got all year!


:lmao: Well like all "rules" there are always exceptions.


----------



## Max

I'm in Doug's camp. I am not concerned even remotely about that shimmering, elusive line between photography and creative expressionism. I'll let others bicker over it endlessly. It's a mug's game, especially when purists get involved and keep moving the goalposts in an attempt to isolate just what is 'art' - whatever that is - or what techniques are acceptable in the process towards art.

Just keep shooting and processing... better to act than to jawbone.


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> I'd love to see the before and after.


I suppose with Photoshop, one could just follow his instructions in reverse, dodging where he burned, etc. :lmao:

Yeah, I wonder if such a book exists, that compares his first roughs to his fine prints. I'd buy that. The few before-and-after examples in "the print" are quite enlightening, though. Or darkening, as the case may be.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> On the flip side, post-processing enables abstract expressionism / impressionism and other forms. Years ago during my darkroom days I monkeyed around all the time, whether the neg was good or not, whether the original image was classically conceived or not, and I still do it digitally. Whatever your modus operandi it's important that you simply enjoy doing what you do - and if you want to experiment, dive right on in. It's all good.


I understand the sentiment... but if you are doing work on a professional basis for a client, "garbage in equals garbage out" is a good mantra. 

If you have great (technically speaking) footage or a great negative/digital original from the get go it is much, much easier and less time consuming to "muck about" to achieve a desirable result. Creativity always... but starting with good/great image from a technical aspect only makes it that much easier to be creative and actually provides for greater options as you have much greater latitude to play with.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I'm in Doug's camp. I am not concerned even remotely about that shimmering, elusive line between photography and creative expressionism. I'll let others bicker over it endlessly. *It's a mug's game*, especially when purists get involved and keep moving the goalposts in an attempt to isolate just what is 'art' - whatever that is - or what techniques are acceptable in the process towards art.
> 
> Just keep shooting and processing... better to act than to jawbone.


Having been paid for the work I produce both in video and photography I can't agree. If it is just for you and there are no consequences for a "bad shoot", no big whoop... try telling a client "I was being creative" to cover up blatant technical flaws... and you won't be in business very long.

Like any art form, you should know the rules and then you can break them freely, but if you don't even know the rules it is very difficult to consistently achieve the result that you were looking for in your mind's eye.

That being said it is good to let go at times when there are no professional consequences to be had for bad material as creativity/art often exists on the boundary between intention and accident.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> If you have great (technically speaking) footage or a great negative/digital original from the get go it is much, much easier and less time consuming to "muck about" to achieve a desirable result.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> Congratulations, Max!! :clap:


+1 

I'm enjoying all the new images recently posted. Awesome! Keep 'em coming!

I'm in the same mindset as Doug and Max....creativity is creativity, regardless of the method or medium. All that matters IMHO is that you (and your clients) enjoy the final product. 

Here is one of my first HDR attempts. Yup, I could benefit from more experience.

Along the Heart Creek trail...


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> Yeah, I wonder if such a book exists, that compares his first roughs to his fine prints. I'd buy that. The few before-and-after examples in "the print" are quite enlightening, though. Or darkening, as the case may be.


It would be interesting to see, wouldn't it?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Like any art form, you should know the rules and then you can break them freely, but if you don't even know the rules it is very difficult to consistently achieve the result that you were looking for in your mind's eye.


+1

Wow, we're on a roll today!


----------



## screature

*Some mucking about...*

First in a series of about sixty photos shot of shadows of leaves against the side of my house this time of year... being fall and all... with plenty of post processing, but from a properly exposed image to begin with.


----------



## Max

Yo, Screature - I don't see what being paid has to do with anything. If it's a good image it's a good image. Some people can and will get hung up on technical issues. However, I've seen work that was flawlessly done from a technical standpoint, yet still remain a soulless, sterile image. If there's no passion, that omission is glaring.

As for understanding the rules before breaking the rules, I agree - to a point. Sometimes colouring between the lines ain't gonna cut it. Too, too often people rely on the externalities of rules rather than trusting themselves to come up with something striking.

I treat photography as I do painting or music (whether it's my work or that of another's) - I will always prefer to experience passion over craft. That said, marry the two up and some truly wonderful things can happen.


----------



## The Doug

It's an infra-red highly processed sepia-toned impression of autumn!


----------



## Max

North of Stouffeville, a few hours ago.


----------



## Max

Forest floor, same day.


----------



## The Doug

Beauty eh!


----------



## Macified

Nice, Max.

I'm from the Markham/Stouffville area. Where'd you get to up there?


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Hey, kps, you've got furrows - _I've_ got furrows.


LOL! I like the composition.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Great shots kps. :clap:


Thank you.


----------



## kps

I don't think digital is refined technically where you can use images straight from the camera, yes you can come close...very close, but to bring the image to to it's fruition some post-processing is a must. With film we chose the medium very carefully based on desired results, then spent hours in the darkroom getting it just so. I see very little difference, except that with digital the possibilities are endless. Try that with transparency film.

Here are a few fall shots from yesterday...Ansel, eat your heart out. :lmao:









/
/








/


----------



## Max

Great silo and urn shots, kps. The bottom one is a little too saturated for my tastes but it does have a certain haullucinatory crispness.

Doug: whether out of boredom or not, whatever - keep playing, man.

Macified: we went to visit some friends of ours who live up around you... they have a nice big chunk of land and border the green belt so it's very quiet and serene. They're in a 130 year old farmhouse... fantastic place. Went up for a mid-afternoon dinner but stayed about seven hours. Took a walk around the property and got off some shots. Nice way to spend the day. We know a few people who live in the nabe, actually. One of my favourite teachers from art skule days lives up there still. Tremendous fellow with whimsical sculptures dotting his property - a lifetime's work. But coming back into the city tonight was eerie - tons of fog. Would have made some seriously cool video, zipping along the 407 and thence down the DVP.

__________________________________________________________________________

Digital or old school, photography is essentially painting with light. It's editing - downplaying this, highlighting that. Push and pull - uncover and conceal. It's not real, it's idealization and dramatization. But it_ is_ real cool.

Entrance.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ... coming back into the city tonight was eerie - tons of fog. Would have made some seriously cool video, zipping along the 407...


One very foggy night, I figured I'd get surreal and alien video footage as I drove down the North Gower highway.
Nope. 
Footage so boring I could only watch about a minute.

I hope any of your future, highway-fog video attempts are a lot more interesting than mine was!


----------



## Max

Yeah, sometimes the ideas are far more entrancing than the resultant execution!


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Yeah, sometimes the ideas are far more entrancing than the resultant execution!


And on the flip-side sometimes that best shots are the ones that you just snapped on a whim without really working at setting it up ... 'tis the nature of the beast in many things artistic.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yo, Screature - *I don't see what being paid has to do with anything*. If it's a good image it's a good image. Some people can and will get hung up on technical issues. However, I've seen work that was flawlessly done from a technical standpoint, yet still remain a soulless, sterile image. If there's no passion, that omission is glaring.
> 
> As for understanding the rules before breaking the rules, I agree - to a point. Sometimes colouring between the lines ain't gonna cut it. Too, too often people rely on the externalities of rules rather than trusting themselves to come up with something striking.
> 
> I treat photography as I do painting or music (whether it's my work or that of another's) - I will always prefer to experience passion over craft. That said, marry the two up and some truly wonderful things can happen.


It has to do with technical proficiency, it isn't "a mugs game" as you put it if you are being paid for your work that is expected meet at least a certain basic level of technical expertise... that is part of the reason why you are paid for the work. Ask any working professional photographer or videographer whether they could hold a job or a client if their work didn't maintain a consistent level of technical acumen.

We are going to have to agree to disagree obviously as to whether knowing the "rules" before breaking them is important or at least as to the degree of importance. There are the very rare exceptions where "raw" talent emerges with little or no training, but even then given training that raw talent is/could often be elevated beyond its "raw" state.

I have seen it all too often in my experiences while getting my BFA at Ottawa U where someone thought they were the bees knees because they thought they were "breaking the rules" and they were some sort of "enfant terrible", when in fact all they were producing was sloppy undisciplined work whether it be photography, painting or sculpture.

Personally I see art as having some balance between "passion" (which is a highly subject term, given that what is one persons passion is another persons poison) and craft. But both should be there to some degree if it is going to be considered "art", at least by me. 

It seems that you think that I am saying work isn't any good unless it has a high level of technical proficiency and that isn't the case, but if it is completely devoid of it then it is much less likely to seen by the public (who in the end decide what is and isn't art) as having any artistic merit. There are the rare exceptions like the Jean-Michel Basquiat's of the world whose work despite and in fact because of its lack of technical merit rises to the top, but they are the exception.

I think you are being somewhat dismissive of craft as essentially being in opposition to emotion or passion when in fact excellence in craft can be the representation or expression of a deeply held passion unto itself, but I do agree with your final statement, "marry the two up and some truly wonderful things can happen."


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> And on the flip-side sometimes that best shots are the ones that you just snapped on a whim without really working at setting it up ... 'tis the nature of the beast in many things artistic.


That is why shooting from the hip can be great fun and not looking at the results until you get back from shooting. Often times it is nothing other than a big disappointment but every once in a while you get a few shots that really surprise you with how good they are... those surprise moments are really fun.


----------



## Max

I think wer'e coming at the question "what is photography?" from two halves of the same coin. We could probably discuss all the fine, splintered nuances 'till the cows come home, die, and their bones turn into rock. That's why I call it a mug's game. Go out and shoot instead. I give the edge to people with vision and passion over those merely blessed with technical smarts, every time; that's my personal preference and I'll freely admit my views are not going to change the world in some astonishing way. They are just opinions, nothing more... things that even may even shift from time to time. No use being doctrinaire - that's the enemy of seeing.

It strikes me at times like these that discussing and writing about photography is never to be confused with what happens when you have a camera, see something that grabs you and you swing into action.

I love to yak about this stuff as much as the next person but let's recognize it for what it is: noise and mixed signals, encouragement, criticism, distractions and all of the other things in life that are _not_ shooting with a camera, being exquisitely in the moment.

A certain level of technical acumen is fine, although I often see work from pro photographers that's dreadfully ordinary. That speaks to me of a certain sad omission. Lack of an eye, or an inner eye, even - call it what you want. I've seen it many times. That tells me it's a widespread condition. Nor do I expect everyone to have a good eye... but I expect it in a photographer whose work I admire. That's part of the "passion" I'm referencing. I guess I can't put it any better than that because these are words, and a photograph is another thing altogether. When you look at a strong work, you intrinsically know the difference. You know from the inside out that it's not merely the result of a well-executed, intelligently chosen series of technical decisions. It's something more than that.

_________________________________________________________________________

Mguertin: it's true... some of the best stuff happens quite by chance. Yesterday I 'blind' shot something because I was in a physically awkward position and could not get right behind the camera to properly frame up the shot. I got home and the picture was unremarkable. This time. Maybe next time too, and the time after that; but I'm fine with playing the odds once in a while... wild cards can be hugely instructive.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ... When you look at a strong work, you intrinsically know the difference. You know from the inside out that it's not merely the result of a well-executed, intelligently chosen series of technical decisions. It's something more than that.


Absolutely and I totally agree.

My grad year sculpture prof Max Dean said that crits were pretty much a waste of time for students at this level because all you had to do was look at a piece and you immediately knew if it was working or not. That pretty much says it all.


----------



## Max

Good! We can keep going forward! LOL!

I think your prof had it right. At a certain point you have to have absorbed enough critical information and have tapped into our own aesthetic sense so as to be able to instinctively judge whether an image is merely well shot or is something on an altogether higher plane.

Now... someone put up a picture, dammit.


----------



## Max

OK. Soaked grain, north of Stouffeville.


----------



## SINC

August 2010 smoke from BC fires west of Edmonton.


----------



## Max

Nice, Sinc. It's like the shot has grain, but it's really just smoke. The end result is similar. Funny how something so serious in certain respects can impart such beauty.

I like the amber light, too.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Max. That signal light by the way was red, as a train appeared only moments after that shot and I had to get the hell off the tracks. 'Twas the smoke that made it amber.


----------



## KC4

Playing with lines in monochrome:


----------



## Macified

From the full moon a few nights ago...

Shot with Nikon D50, nikon 70-210 at 210mm f5.6, tripod.

Would love a longer lens (300mm) with 2X tube for lunar pics.


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> Playing with lines in monochrome:


Nice ... is that an old Fender Twin Reverb/Super Reverb? Or one of the new re-issues ...


----------



## Guest

Here's a moon shot I did with my 70-200 and 2x extender back on the last perigee full moon ...


Perigee Full Moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

And here's a moon shot with a 300mm w/ 2x extender


jan 09 moon by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> Here's a moon shot I did with my 70-200 and 2x extender back on the last perigee full moon ......


You just convinced me to go ahead and get a 2X extender. :clap:

mguertin, do you have a _Canon_ extender, or a 3rd party brand?


----------



## Guest

I have a cheap 3rd party one (I think I paid around $25 USD on eBay for it). It works fine for what I use it for.


----------



## Max

OOohh, guitar and amp shots! I yam drooling here. Don't get me started. Nice moonshots, too.

Dental office buiding, Yonge & St Clair.


----------



## The Doug

^ Me like lots.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Mr. Doug!

Abandoned bricabrac somewhere in the back 40, near Warkworth.


----------



## kps

Nice work folks, I like it when this thread rocks.

Max, like your wet dead-fall, almost looks mineral. Great comp on the dental bldg.

SiNC, great "smoke" shots, like the first one the best.

KC, nice comp and conversion on the b&w.

Macified, Even though you feel limited by the lens, the clouds and a hint of colour makes the image.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> OOohh, guitar and amp shots! I yam drooling here. Don't get me started. Nice moonshots, too.
> 
> Dental office buiding, Yonge & St Clair.


Max, I like your use of negative space in this shot. The way you've reflected the composition with the wires.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> I understand the sentiment... but if you are doing work on a professional basis for a client, "garbage in equals garbage out" is a good mantra.
> 
> If you have great (technically speaking) footage or a great negative/digital original from the get go it is much, much easier and less time consuming to "muck about" to achieve a desirable result. Creativity always... but starting with good/great image from a technical aspect only makes it that much easier to be creative and actually provides for greater options as you have much greater latitude to play with.


One of the things I love about digital is the polaroid effect. I can just shoot auto then adjust shutter and or aperture on a second shot in manual mode to fine tune my original. That said digital images are very forgiving towards under exposure and an image that at first glance is a candidate for the trash bin should always be played with a bit before it is deep sixed.

Back in the sixties I knew one very good pro that kept everything he shot. My own attitude is if it is garbage, trash it!


----------



## kps

Found these two from this past summer. Both taken with Nikkor 60mm f2.8 macro at f2.8









/


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Nice ... is that an old Fender Twin Reverb/Super Reverb? Or one of the new re-issues ...


Wish it was an old one. It's a new re-issue, digital (see below). A fun toy.



Max said:


> OOohh, guitar and amp shots! I yam drooling here. Don't get me started.


Consider yourself started....


----------



## Max

OK, you're on. Give me time. I ought to make some new shots. But I'll see if I can't dig up an old one.


----------



## Max

Okay, here's an Agile 3100, an LP copy made in Korea with a spalted maple top, binding up the wazoo and abalone inlays. Fantastic guitar, no longer in my possession.


----------



## ScanMan

The real deal-1980 LPCustom. Wasn't giving it much of a workout anymore so 3 years ago, I turned 'er into a MacPro. Here's the 12th Fret ad. Photos of the Mac aren't as compelling...


----------



## Max

Verrrry nice, ScanMan. A classic look for an LP.

Reminds me. Guy I know sold a guitar through the Fret last year... a Fender Strat, 1964 issue, that he used to play back in the day when he was at U of T and was into playing in a band. Once he graduated he stopped playing and put the guitar away in storage in his house. His kids grew up and moved out and still the guitar stayed, largely forgotten, in excellent shape. Eventually he listed it with the Fret last year and the guitar fetched somewhere in the neighbourhood of 30K. He used the money to finance home renos.

Several months later we went back to the Fret and I acted as an unofficial consultant/mascot - as I am a Godin fan and can get quite enthusiastic about their products, he ended up buying a sweet Godin LG.... after so many decades he had decided retirement was a good time to start playing again. Cool or what.

Here's a keeper. 1971 Guild S-100, with some attitudinal mods. My first electric guitar. Bought it when it was 9 years old and I was 20. Still plays like the dickens.


----------



## ScanMan

Nice axe and great story. Yeah, I miss the thing from time to time, but that particular unit was just too damn heavy. I used to envy the SG players. I've been listening to more Jazz over the years, so these days I'm more drawn to the es's (335/175). I can see myself buying another electric some day, but something with a mellower vibe.


----------



## Max

Lots of guitars to choose from that have a mellow vibe.... I'm not really a hollowbody kinda guy, at least not so far as I know - but there are plenty of versatile and affordable guitars out there that can do clean jazz licks with the best of 'em.

And I was wrong - buddy's Strat actually hailed from my birth year - 1960. Clean 64's are big money but not _that_ big... yet.

Agreed - LPs have great tone but they're monsters to strap on. I have a Hagstom Super Swede that's like an LP in terms of its weight, body thickness and wood choices - but it's a longer scale guitar, like a Fender, and it has the rear belly cut, again like a Strat. I enjoy playing and recording with it but all in all, I still prefer a lighter guitar. Lately I'm drawn to maple fingerboards, Fender scale and five position switching... I find the curves in Strats and Godins are more comfortable in the long run and I like the option of using a little quack as a refreshing change from smooth, full, round tones.

But enough guitar yak. Here's a field; zero guitars.


----------



## KC4

Nice guitars and shots of them Max and ScanMan! I especially like the maple on maple? floor one Max. Very cool. 

kps - I love the flower shots: Here you go...take this!


----------



## SoyMac

*More Guitars!*

Well, sort of guitars.

1. Portrait of the musician with his guitar.
2. Okay, she has a mandolin.
/


----------



## ScanMan

That's a real nice one with the mandolin, SoyMac!

And now, for tonight's cavalcade of cabbages...


----------



## Guest

Wow those are some nice guitars! I'm going to have to shine up some of my collection and start taking shots of them .. but most of the axes I have that are worth photographing are basses (I'm primarily a bassist, go figure). 

Nice macros too.

Beautiful colours ScanMan! They really pop!


----------



## Max

Ditto on the eye-popping floral shots ScanMan, and that beauty of a shot of the mando gal, SoyMac.

Right arm, as we used to say.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

Nice work, Doug! What are we looking at, exactly? Looks like a macro shot, but this kind of image plays with scale and you can almost imagine it as an aerial shot of an arctic canyon.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> That's a real nice one with the mandolin, SoyMac!
> 
> And now, for tonight's cavalcade of cabbages...


Love the middle one ScanMan... that would probably translate really well to B&W as well.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Okay, here's an Agile 3100, an LP copy made in Korea with a spalted maple top, binding up the wazoo and abalone inlays. Fantastic guitar, no longer in my possession.


That is one gorgeous guitar Max... too bad it is no longer yours.


----------



## Max

It was indeed a very cool guitar screature, but the neck width by the nut was simply too slim for my long fingers - I tended to cramp up when playing it, so I traded it away. I'd love another spalted maple top model... maybe one day. I like playing the odds on Craigslist, just waiting for a cool catch to come along. Money's tight right now, so I just make trade offers. I enjoy the randomness of it all; you never know what might be around the corner.

Here's a detail of the back of an old outbuilding out in the Trent Hills area.


----------



## screature

*Some Post Processing Fun*

I recently took a series of photos of shadows of the fall leaves against the side of my house with the intention of using them as a spring board for some abstract paintings.

Just to get the ball rolling I did some mucking about in Photoshop to get the creative juices flowing. Here is the original and a heavily processed version a la "abstract painting". No "ready made" plugins were used just lots and lots of layers and blending options. 

Note: You can click on them to see them larger.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Me. I'm still liking the first one – post #2956. I can see where the sky's the limit on a series like this. Nice idea.


----------



## KC4

ScanMan: The Cabbage Patch Trio would make a nice grouping! 

I'm guessing Doug's awesome macro shot is snow on slate. I can see the Artic canyon too Max. 

Gorgeous shot of the Lady and the Mandolin Soymac!
Here's the Girl and the Guitar:


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ^ Me. I'm still liking the first one – post #2956. I can see where the sky's the limit on a series like this. Nice idea.


Thanks ScanMan... yes the possibilities are pretty much endless... which means I may be working on it forever...


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> What are we looking at, exactly?


2 cm of snow on a sopping wet maple stump. Close up but not quite macro. I think I could have done a better job with it but I ain't going back.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> And now, for tonight's cavalcade of cabbages...


Gorgeous pics!


----------



## kps

Wow, some amasing images. Nice to see some "people" shots. Soy, love the 2nd pic, KC --wonderful portrait and Scanman the cabbages are pure gold.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> ScanMan: The Cabbage Patch Trio would make a nice grouping!
> 
> I'm guessing Doug's awesome macro shot is snow on slate. I can see the Artic canyon too Max.
> 
> Gorgeous shot of the Lady and the Mandolin Soymac!
> Here's the Girl and the Guitar:


Nice KC4... Is that "the resident teen"?


----------



## Max

People, eh? OK! Musical ghouls jamming up a storm. Distillery district, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Nice KC4... Is that "the resident teen"?


Thanks Screature (and kps)! Yes, the one and only. 

Max. I love the shadow play in the musical ghouls image. Notice how the shadow on the floor even has a skull shape? (Or maybe that was planned)


----------



## Max

Hadn't noticed that, KC4, but yeah, I can see it! Here's another shot from the same afternoon, then the view from outside as the day shaded into night.


----------



## kps

Yeah, like the shadows on b&w image, but the drummer and the lizard on the stump make it for me. 

Interesting crops on the later two. Also like the treatment on the gallery shot.


----------



## ScanMan

Max said:


> ...Distillery district, yesterday afternoon.]


Musta just missed each other – this car should be familiar.

Thanks for the comments on my cabbages, everyone! Nice mood in your "Girl and the guitar", KC4.


----------



## SINC

Flowers, eh?


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Musta just missed each other – this car should be familiar.
> 
> .... Nice mood in your "Girl and the guitar", KC4.


Thanks. Cool shot of that grill. Been a while since that Dodge burned rubber.


----------



## KC4

Both shots are nice ones SINC. I especially like the top one with the clouds in the sky and the fence line disappearing into the distance.


----------



## Max

ScanMan said:


> Musta just missed each other – this car should be familiar.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my cabbages, everyone! Nice mood in your "Girl and the guitar", KC4.


ScanMan: intimately acquainted with the Distillery and I've shot that very set of wheels in your fine photo - as have hundreds of people, no doubt!

A few years ago we had studio space on Mill St... I painted out of a garage bay in an old truck terminal for several years before they tore it down to make way for the park/condo complex that's going in just east of Cherry St.


----------



## kps

Max's Mill street circa 1976 when G&W was a working distillery. Try and find a parking spot on Mill St. today.:lmao:


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Max's Mill street circa 1976 when G&W was a working distillery. Try and find a parking spot on Mill St. today.:lmao:


I just drove along there not 1/2 an hour ago. I forgot how different it was then!


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> I just drove along there not 1/2 an hour ago. I forgot how different it was then!


Well allow me remind you some more....

Right down to the tossed old tire and barbed wire fence.
/


----------



## Max

Love that first shot, Kps. Great range of tones there.

First time I ever got down there I was working on a commercial... must have been the early 90s and I was painting a set in one of the old buildings. Don't even remember what the commercial was for, but that had been the first time I'd even been aware of the complex. I'd wander around into the adjacent buildings on my breaks, fascinated by their sturdiness, the sheer thickness of the support beams, the beautiful stonework. For a suburban kid who grew up in 'modern' homes made from far more modest timbers and drywall slapped together, it was something of a revelation. So much history resonating in those spaces. A little less so now perhaps, since it's been so gussied up and manicured since then. But it's still a very cool site.


----------



## ScanMan

Nice shots, kps. Tough to shoot wide on this location these days – too many shops, signs...and shoppers. As Max says, "gussied up". That's where I shot the cabbages. Still, there are plenty of nice features if you look around.


----------



## Max

Sinc: that second floral is fantastic. Great vermillion hue and the curviness of the subject really gives it some zing.


----------



## Max

ScanMan: yessssssssss, very damn nice. Sometimes modernism has me despairing, as it so often eschews rich ornamentation. Something has been lost.

Here's another distillery detail, this one from 2003.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Love that first shot, Kps. Great range of tones there.
> 
> First time I ever got down there I was working on a commercial... must have been the early 90s and I was painting a set in one of the old buildings. Don't even remember what the commercial was for, but that had been the first time I'd even been aware of the complex. I'd wander around into the adjacent buildings on my breaks, fascinated by their sturdiness, the sheer thickness of the support beams, the beautiful stonework. For a suburban kid who grew up in 'modern' homes made from far more modest timbers and drywall slapped together, it was something of a revelation. So much history resonating in those spaces. A little less so now perhaps, since it's been so gussied up and manicured since then. But it's still a very cool site.


I guess we should all be glad that someone with some foresight decided to save that area rather than put the wrecking ball to it.

Here's a huge file I've posted before, but in any case I'll link to it again. It's huge in order that you can see the details. It's a shot I took from the top of the TD Centre about a year before the CN tower was ever built. Torontonians will be shocked to see what the core looked like in the 70's. A city of parking lots instead of condos. LOL 

Look in the upper centre right and you'll recognise the 'distillery' and check out the Esplanade..back then a wide boulevard with a railway running in the middle.

Linky: http://www.ikarl.com/pics/images/tor01.jpg


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Well allow me remind you some more....
> 
> Right down to the tossed old tire and barbed wire fence.
> /


Ah yes, I remember it well. Thanks Kps.


----------



## Max

Here's a shot from our old studio... one of the last days we were there. Everyone had to leave at the same time, so bins were being filled like nobody's business. The guy managing the place was a technician who specialized in painting helicopters, motorcycles and high end cars for the film business, and he tended to rent out the bays to scenic artists, props and set dec people. All of these types usually need large amounts of storage for their kit. I was one of the few people who actually actively worked out of the space whenever I could; winters were pretty chilly but I managed. The top image shows the former trucking terminal in relation to the immediate area. We got five years out of that space and it was dirt cheap rent. Did a lot of work there and it was a handy location. Pretty grotty part of town back then but I didn't mind one bit. Now of course it's a different story. In another twenty years several tens of thousands more people will be living in the immediate vicinity. Nothing will be cheap, that's for sure!

I'd love to see pics of this now-vanished area in its heyday, when it was a working shipping terminal. By the time we showed up it was low-rent storage and parking for people's wheeled junk.


----------



## ScanMan

Off topic, geographically, but this nostalgia thing made me root though a couple of old chromes. From the roof of my Apt building (Plaza 100) Jarvis & Wellesley, looking south...the CBC tower, the Gardens near the centre...I'm guessing '72, '73. Yeah, a lot of parking lots back them. Ahh, to send Google streetview back in time...


----------



## Max

Small world. I lived at Jarvis and Maitland, a decade later. I wasn't shooting back then, but I went back to the scene of the crime this past summer and shot the faded old twin building complex I lived in for three insane years. Lots of hookers on Jarvis back then, I expect? Sure was a lot when that was my neighbourhood.

Curious to look south and not see the CN tower, among other landmarks.


----------



## bgw

ScanMan said:


> Off topic, geographically, but this nostalgia thing made me root though a couple of old chromes. From the roof of my Apt building (Plaza 100) Jarvis & Wellesley, looking south...the CBC tower, the Gardens near the centre...I'm guessing '72, '73. Yeah, a lot of parking lots back them. Ahh, to send Google streetview back in time...


Disorienting, where the heck is the CN Tower? Oh, it started in '73. Great shot of Toronto's history.


----------



## ScanMan

Smaller still...moved out of Plaza 100 into the 3-storey building directly south of it on Maitland . 3rd floor 1-bdrm apt, last year at Ryerson. Extremely fun times. Perhaps too much fun...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

How weird is that...was just posting this when yours popped up. Another distillery door.


----------



## The Doug

Dunno WTF the problem is just off the left of the red curved wall. The original on my Mac doesn't have the faint line, whatever the hell it is.


----------



## ScanMan

Ha! Got me there...those are both great, TD! Love the texture on the 2nd one, it almost feels like suede.


----------



## ScanMan

OK, from the distillery, with some red on 'er.


----------



## The Doug

^ Love it!


----------



## ScanMan

My old eyes are having a hard time seeing any lines, there TD. Like I say, it looks extremely smooth to me. You almost want to run your hand over the wall. Maybe throw up a screen grab of the annoying area...


----------



## The Doug

There's a vertical line a couple of millimeters to the left of the red wall - I see it in Safari and in Camino too. Might be some kind of sharpening artifact but it's not visible when I open the original on my Mac. I'll re-do the image tomorrow and will use unsharp mask instead of luminance sharpening.

Anyway, one more before before I hit the hay.


----------



## ScanMan

^Wow, that's nice. A lot of detail in the shadows interesting reflections and nicely crisp. You can go nite, nite now. 

Yeah maybe I can see a very (very) faint line in the previous shot, up in the shadows. like you say a couple of mm off the red wall. The processing IMO is super...me, I'd just clone it out of there. Easier still, I'd forget about it and hope it didn't print.


----------



## Max

Wow, this last batch of photos are gorgeous... eye-popping hues and stunning compositions. Doug, that last one's a standout. It reminds me of a shot I took in Montreal several weeks back. Not as clean and pure as yours however, but there's certainly a shared take - looking up at some sexy curves.


----------



## The Doug

Wow, where's that? Usually when I'm in one of the downtown complexes I'm not thinking imagery, but trying to get things done quickly & getting out even quicker.


----------



## ScanMan

TD, forgot to say, what I really like about your #1225 doorway shot, is the atmosphere created by soft light that's on _between_ the doors.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. I pass by the doorway on the way to the office every morning and I'm rather fond of it but I can't say why. I took the shot fairly early in the morning and the image came out really blue due to UV scatter - to make things worse the awning is blue to begin with, and the door & stonework are bluish-grey. The unprocessed file was totally flat and blue enough to make my eyes hurt. I had to tinker a lot get the image to (more or less) match what I see in my mind's eye. But that's what it's all about sometimes, no?

Now - got any more shots with a lot of red in 'em?


----------



## Max

Doug, damned if I know. It was within 5-10 minutes' walk of the train station; that's all I can tell you. I can get lost in the Montreal underground just as easily as the Toronto one. Like you, I try to avoid the damned things whenever possible. I always feel like I am among the lemmings when I'm down in the commercial bowels. We were on the hunt for a particular label of wine Coppola Estates makes - we wanted to score a bottle before jumping on the train back home - which led us to this amazing multi-floor liquor store (you guys have a much better selection of wines than all but the very biggest Ontario LCBO outlets - colour me envious!) that was right by this spot where I took the photo. I just looked up and saw this dizzying oval weirdness. It all felt very Bladerunner somehow.


----------



## The Doug

Not sure I'm satisfied with this one, but it's done.


----------



## Max

I like the composition and subject matter Doug, but I find the image a little over-processed. Was this a RAW shot processed in LightRoom? It looks like you went for a little ride with the clarity slider.

Here's something I shot today. The side facade of a local dry cleaning establishment.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Was this a RAW shot processed in LightRoom? It looks like you went for a little ride with the clarity slider.


RAW + the GraphicConverter "gloom" filter (what else) plus other adjustments. Might tinker some more & consider leaving it the real colour - which is damn ugly. The composition is what bugs me most though.

I like the dry cleaner pic - post more eh?

I reprocessed the red wall pic a few times and now it's even worse. I still don't see the distortion line when I open the original on my Mac. I'll probably restore the previous version to my website tomorrow then give up. tptptptp


----------



## Max

Personally, I think the image has tons of power as a black and white. Composition-wise, it's pretty there already, although I might be tempted to try cropping at the top to the top right of the eavestrough, see if that makes a difference.

I expect the Gloom and Clarity functions are essentially similar and differ only in nomenclature.

Sure, I'll post another - but someone else has to first! I have to crash early tonight - adios until tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

First couple of shots with the new Lumix DMC-FH20
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH20, FH3 and FH1










does a nice job picking up the detail of the gold embedded in the piece....










Uncertain yet over the FX3 in some aspects...HD movies will be better and access to the larger faster memory.

Macro looks to be much better - not sure yet about low light behaviour.
ah for $140 tax in with a 4 gig card - why complain - controls are nice...not sure the zoom is going to useful much past 6x.
Stick to the Canon for that I guess.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Musta just missed each other – this car should be familiar.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my cabbages, everyone! Nice mood in your "Girl and the guitar", KC4.












Really Like this one ScanMan.... almost looks like an old "Storm Troopers " helmet or some sort of military head gear. Very cool!


----------



## screature

*A Friendly Suggestion*

At the risk of sounding anal... could people who want to post large photos make use of the upload function? That way if people want to see the image larger they just click on the image to see it larger. When images are simply linked to of very large images it can mean you have to scroll horizontally back and forth to see the whole image, and then back again to see the thread "normally" again. I just find it interrupts the flow of looking at the images and reduces the pleasure of the browsing experience.

Just my opinion and 2 cents.


----------



## Max

Am I one of the guilty parties? I just figure most of us are on wider screens so I make them 900 pixels on the longest edge... as for the upload function, didn't know it existed. Where do I find it?


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Am I one of the guilty parties? I just figure most of us are on wider screens so I make them 900 pixels on the longest edge... as for the upload function, didn't know it existed. Where do I find it?


Even on a wide screen I don't always have my browser open all the way and with the upload function it scales the image to initially display within the width bounds of the posting area and then if you click on the image it opens up the image to full size as an overlay and then just click on it to get rid of it. It works really well actually and keeps things looking neat and tidy, one of the improvements ehMax came up with a while back.

Here is a screen capture of where you go to do it. It is really easy and you can actually manage your images from the upload window. Once you have uploaded your image(s) you simply click on the same button to choose which image(s) you want to attach.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Really Like this one ScanMan.... almost looks like an old "Storm Troopers " helmet or some sort of military head gear. Very cool!


Like Max says, I've seen takes on this pickup truck in several places, in several ways, so there are other interesting opportunities here. But at the time I was pretty much chained to the Missus on a boutique crawl, and only "allowed" a quick shot or two. The grille immediately poked me in the eye, and that was it – a quick step out of rank, crouch, click and catch up to the Lady. Apparently I'd already spent far too much time on cabbages just 5 minutes earlier...

I can see what you mean - glad you like it.


----------



## ScanMan

Couple of odd ones for a grey November day.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Couple of odd ones for a grey November day.


Wow. Beautiful. :clap:


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Even on a wide screen I don't always have my browser open all the way and with the upload function it scales the image to initially display within the width bounds of the posting area and then if you click on the image it opens up the image to full size as an overlay and then just click on it to get rid of it. It works really well actually and keeps things looking neat and tidy, one of the improvements ehMax came up with a while back.


It's good when it works. It works about 25% of the time for me ... just so if others try and it fails you know that you're not alone.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> It's good when it works. It works about 25% of the time for me ... just so if others try and it fails you know that you're not alone.


Oh really? Hmmm, has never failed once for me...


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Couple of odd ones for a grey November day.


Those are cool. Where is the house of many colours?


----------



## Max

I'll give it a go, but if it doesn't work very well it's back to the routine for me. After all, if you have a wide screen but only choose to have your browser appear as a slit of a window, that's your choice.

The other thing is, how many files can I upload before I hit the ceiling? I'm not a paying member... there must be a cap, yes?

Here's one as a test.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Those are cool. Where is the house of many colours?


Both shots from Binghampton, N.Y. We love to hit small towns along the way and just drive about aimlessly. There's a LOT of WTF stuff in Binghampton, a town that's had a steadily declining population since 1960. If you're into tasty 1900 era corporate architecture that's all hoarded, boarded, and abandoned, the downtown core is da place.

(edit) OK, maybe the whole town isn't shuttered, but there isn't much going on...


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I'll give it a go, but if it doesn't work very well it's back to the routine for me. After all, if you have a wide screen but only choose to have your browser appear as a slit of a window, that's your choice.
> 
> The other thing is, how many files can I upload before I hit the ceiling? I'm not a paying member... there must be a cap, yes?
> 
> Here's one as a test.


Worked well Max. I think there is a limit but is fairly high and then all you have to do is delete the oldest ones...

If it doesn't work for you fine... no worries, but ehMax added the feature for a reason... it keeps things clean looking and easy to navigate. I don't know about you but I hate having to scroll horizontally.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> I don't know about you but I hate having to scroll horizontally.


Here's a compromise - I'll keep linking my images as usual instead of uploading them to the site's servers, and you keep hating having to scroll horizontally.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Here's a compromise - I'll keep linking my images as usual instead of uploading them to the site's servers, and you keep hating having to scroll horizontally.


You are free to do what ever you wish... As I stated it was just a friendly suggestion.  If people choose to do otherwise that is their right. It was merely a suggestion based on a feature of ehMac that ehMax went to the trouble of implementing that made sense to me and I thought was an improvement of the forum.

Please by all means carry on as you choose. It was merely meant as a suggestion to improve viewer enjoyment but at little trouble to the poster (admittedly my personal enjoyment in particular as I don't like having to scroll horizontally as I think it messes up the layout of the web page... that's my website dev part of me showing... but others have seem to have understood the use of the feature). Personally I have made use of the upload feature ever since it was deployed and have found it to be very easy and useful. If others feel differently so be it....  

Sorry if offence was taken as none was intended. 

Let's see more great photos....


----------



## kps

Love those Binghampton images, ScanMan. I used to travel through there several times a week in the mid 80's on my way to and from New York. Used to stop at "Country Bob's" for a beer or two on some trips. Never made it too far off the interstate though, no idea what I was missing.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Here's a compromise - I'll keep linking my images as usual instead of uploading them to the site's servers, and you keep hating having to scroll horizontally.


Ha, ha, ha, Doug FTW!

I make mine 750px on the long side and they reside (and will continue to reside) on my server. I think that size is reasonable. 

When posting multiple images you can not annotate individual images using the upload/attachment method, they all show at the end of any text.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Ha, ha, ha, Doug FTW!
> 
> I make mine 750px on the long side and they reside (and will continue to reside) on my server. I think that size is reasonable.
> 
> When posting multiple images you can not annotate individual images using the upload/attachment method, they all show at the end of any text.


Like I said just a friendly suggestion.. sorry to have upset the balance... carry on like I never posted anything... Geesh... Didn't expect this kind of reaction you would think I was wearing a KKK costume at a Legion Halloween party or something....


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Love those Binghampton images, ScanMan. I used to travel through there several times a week in the mid 80's on my way to and from New York. Used to stop at "Country Bob's" for a beer or two on some trips. Never made it too far off the interstate though, no idea what I was missing.


Thanks. Yup, like you, on our way to NYC. We stayed at a Marriott on the outskirts, and when I asked the desk what there was to see in town, I remember getting a blank stare with a few mumbled words that didn't encourage a visit. Glad we did, though.

It's one of those towns where you punch-in "local attractions" on the GPS and wind up parked in front of some lonely neighbourhood ball diamond or civil war epitaph. Not a lot shakin', but some cool surprises if you take the time to roll around. For some reason, my Wife loves this kind of travelling, and that suits the picture snapper in me!


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Like I said just a friendly suggestion.. sorry to have upset the balance... carry on like I never posted anything... Geesh... Didn't expect this kind of reaction you would think I was wearing a KKK costume at a Legion Halloween party or something....


Don't take it too seriously or personally, Screature. I just found Doug's comment funny, my subsequent comment wasn't a shot at you. Just say'n that I think the images I post should not be too problematic for those viewing in smaller rez or on smaller displays.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Thanks. Yup, like you, on our way to NYC. We stayed at a Marriott on the outskirts, and when I asked the desk what there was to see in town, I remember getting a blank stare with a few mumbled words that didn't encourage a visit. Glad we did, though.
> 
> It's one of those towns where you punch-in "local attractions" on the GPS and wind up parked in front of some lonely neighbourhood ball diamond or civil war epitaph. Not a lot shakin', but some cool surprises is you take the time to roll around. For some reason, my Wife loves this kind of travelling, and that suits the picture snapper in me!


Did you take State 17 through Corning and Horse Heads or come down 81 from Gananoque? We always went 90-390-17-81-380-80, but always loved continuing on 17 to 87 through the Adirondacks.


----------



## Max

I will compromise and shave them down to 750 wide, as per Kps' custom. The uploading to Ehmac doesn't sit well with me but I appreciate we all have different viewing habits.


----------



## ScanMan

I've sorta been following this uploading discussion, but not tooooo closely. Me, I've always just clicked on the "manage attachments" button under "additional options". 

This of course opens the file-selector thingie and the rest is pretty intuitive. I've never understood how you guys who post the 1000px wide shots actually get them to show at 1000px right here in the thread, without having to click on them to expand them. To each his own, I don't give a hoot, myself.

FWIW, I usually post at 800-900px wide and using my routine, you have to click on them to reveal their actual size. Whatever.


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Did you take State 17 through Corning and Horse Heads or come down 81 from Gananoque? We always went 90-390-17-81-380-80, but always loved continuing on 17 to 87 through the Adirondacks.


That trip, 90-81-380-80 sounds familiar. Going across 17 looks interesting.


----------



## Max

It's pretty much as easy as your method, ScanMan. Kps has got his own method working for him; I'm merely hosting from a DropBox site. I size them the way I want, then copy them over to my DropBox server, then copy the public link to said file and _then_ embed that information in my newest post. Bam, it shows up right there - no attachie, no clickie.

Boardwalk, down by the lake, a few days ago.


----------



## Max

Forest Floor, north of Stouffeville.


----------



## Max

Two more from today: Glass palace, Dundas West and Golden Avenue, and an interior auto detail.

Screature, I can see the advantage of viewing 'em this way. I decided I prefer to keep 'em larger as they're generally better appreciated that way. Thanks for the tip; guess I never saw it because my default posting window was kept simple, not the one offering the advance options. Going to change that in my prefs next.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## mrjimmy

Nice shot The Doug. Love the subtlety.


----------



## screature

Great composition and nice toning job The Doug... really nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Blue and green.


----------



## Max

Great shot, Doug. The purple cast to it rocks.

Mrjimmy: the house roof is glorious and just a tad surreal, like a Magritte painting. I dunno why but it makes me think of sinister things.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Mrjimmy: the house roof is glorious and just a tad surreal, like a Magritte painting.


Ditto - I love the roof shot. Excellent.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks guys. The roof was shot in Cheticamp N.S. The pool, an old motel in Hamilton ON. Both of those are digital, shot on my relatively ancient Canon G3.


----------



## Max

That G series had its ups and downs but it's mostly been a great line for Canon. My wife has a G6 that served her well, although the wide glass we got for it wasn't as nice as we'd hoped - it was soft and mushy. Can't believe we're up to - what, the G12 or some such? Glad to see they returned the articulating LCD that had been absent for a couple of iterations.

That pool shot - maybe it's the colour sense, but it fills me with poignant nostalgia. Something faded 50s about it.


----------



## screature

Here's one from Mexico last March.


----------



## screature

The local beer store... literally a stones throw away from our Casa... talk about convenience.


----------



## Max

Love the graffiti in the boat shot... particularly the black and white frowny. Where in Mexico, Screature?


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Love the graffiti in the boat shot... particularly the black and white frowny. Where in Mexico, Screature?


We were in Platanitos in the state of Nayarit which is along the west coast a couple of hours north of Puerto Vallarta. Beautiful area.


----------



## screature

More from Mexico...


----------



## screature

Another one...


----------



## mrjimmy

Some more blue and green.


----------



## screature

Oh what the hell... here's another...


----------



## kps

Max, can't put my finger on it, but something about that forest floor shot I really like.

Doug, must agree with everyone about that railing. Nicely done.

Mr.J, nice as usual, although I think I've seen the California/Nevada shots.

Screature, that last shot rocks! Also like the mexican boat shot.

Another forest floor shot...with a little fake tilt-shift for effect:










...and since we're nearing November 11 a little Remembrance Day image...any movie title references notwithstanding.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Mr.J, nice as usual, although I think I've seen the California/Nevada shots.


Thanks. It's nice to be remembered. 

Here is my November 11th offering.


----------



## Guest

Love the tilt shift even if it is fake. One of these years I'm going to get myself a real tilt shift lens and sit down with it for a week!


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Here is my November 11th offering.


Am I seeing things or was that shot on infra-red?


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Love the tilt shift even if it is fake. One of these years I'm going to get myself a real tilt shift lens and sit down with it for a week!


At $2500 a pop, I think it'll be a while before I'll get to play with one. Unless of course I can rent one.

I'm seeing wedding photographers all over that these days. Cool effect, but it'll probably become just another gimmick eventually.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Am I seeing things or was that shot on infra-red?


You are not seeing things.

Typically, when infrared film existed of course, I used a 25 filter and set the ASA for 100. I'd bracket a little but always got good results.

That's the Cenotaph in Charlottetown PEI. Early 1990s.


----------



## mrjimmy

Shadows.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> You are not seeing things.
> 
> Typically, when infrared film existed of course, I used a 25 filter and set the ASA for 100. I'd bracket a little but always got good results.
> 
> That's the Cenotaph in Charlottetown PEI. Early 1990s.


Only experimented with IR film once, back in the 70's with a 50's vintage camera which belonged to my dad. I'll see if I can dig something up.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Shadows.


The top one is absolutely fantastic...love it.


----------



## kps

One dark and stormy prairie...









*
*
Misty Mountain Hop...


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ...Screature, that last shot rocks! Also like the mexican boat shot.
> 
> Another forest floor shot...with a little fake tilt-shift for effect:


Thanks kps... really like the forest floor shot and the toning... very nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> The top one is absolutely fantastic...love it.


Thanks Kps. That was shot on the roof of my friend's building in NYC.

Love the dark and stormy prairie shot. The tones are wonderful.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Love the dark and stormy prairie shot. The tones are wonderful.


Ditto.


----------



## screature

In a Mexican frame of mind right now.... time for some more colour....


----------



## mrjimmy

Some more Mexican colour.


----------



## screature




----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

Nice abstract composition TD.


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> At $2500 a pop, I think it'll be a while before I'll get to play with one. Unless of course I can rent one.
> 
> I'm seeing wedding photographers all over that these days. Cool effect, but it'll probably become just another gimmick eventually.


Yep they are pricey ... but with the advent of the new Canon one I'm starting to see the older models go used for a bit less.

I agree that it might be a fad for the wedding photographer aspect of it all, but for architectural and landscape stuff you can do some amazing things ... 

At the end of the day it's all still a LOT cheaper than even the least expensive technical cameras!! (I'd love to go there too but that would indeed be dreaming)


----------



## Max

Kps... that sepia forest shot with the sinewy tendrils is stunning. Absolutely fantastic. The dark and stormy prairie is right up my alley, too.

Great shots gents, all of 'em. Been away for the weekend but I'll see if I can post anything from the past 48.


----------



## mrjimmy

An oldie. Shot with Kodak Recording Film. 1000 A.S.A. I still have a few rolls left.


----------



## kps

Thanks, Max.

Another good one mrjimmy, like your compositions.


----------



## Max

Field, somewhere east.


----------



## Max

Buddy surveying his property, a few hours ago.

As an aside, I tried to upload this as an attachment, three times in a row. Nothing happened - just got hung, I guess. It kept asking me to wait for the image to upload, but that message never went away. Hmmmm... I had just done the earlier post's attachment successfully. Wondering what's up.


----------



## ScanMan

Wow, go away for a day and all hell breaks loose. The juices are really flowing, here. I had to take notes. And in no particular order...

screature I dig those two B&Ws 3099 and 3102 (my fave), and the colour in 3116 is amazing. I'd love to live in a place where it was cool to paint up your casa like that. 

kps, I like the ashen look of the storm shot 3112, but like others I'm drawn to your root thing at 3103. It's intense. Nice going for the deep tone. That's a beauty.

mrjimmy - yeah, I've seen the pool shot before, and like kps, find it unforgettable! :lmao: I've put a star next to 3109 and I really, really like the edgy crop on 3123. You always take it where I never want to go. Nice ones. 

Max, that forest floor a couple of pages back is nice and juicy and the sharpening on the leaves is primo. You've nicely extracted the experience of being there at that moment. It's tough to bring home "the feeling of the forest". How many duds have I worked over that just don't put the experience, onto the screen?!

Very nice stuff people!

(edit) Arrrggghh, See...I forgot you, TD. Like a few from mrjimmy, I like it lots when someone pulls the trigger on totally black elements. I find myself mincing about and holding back, and when I see something like the black arcs in your 3119 shot, I just go "Damn, that looks nice, why am I such a chickensh#t?!"


----------



## kps

Nice capture, I especially like how some of the plant elements _mirror_ each other.


----------



## Max

Kps, hadn't noticed that, but you're right. My eye was drawn to the three on the right side that looked as if they had been elegantly drawn by a pen.

Thanks ScanMan... and in honour of your juicy Binghamton series (you make me recall my early 80s drives down to NYC with some long-forgotten friends), here's a shot from Winnipeg's Exchange District, back in 2002.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Exchange? NYC? Here's the most fun I've gotten out of the latest 2-year bull market. Please note: forcing myself to go to black on some areas...


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> mrjimmy - yeah, I've seen the pool shot before, and like kps, find it unforgettable! :lmao: I've put a star next to 3109 and I really, really like the edgy crop on 3123. You always take it where I never want to go. Nice ones.


Thanks SM and as I said to Kps, it's nice to be remembered!

The best part of the edgy crop is that it's all in camera. I only print/ post full frame. I sometimes take awhile planning and setting up a shot.

ps. I like your triptych and that ain't no bull.


----------



## kps

This place is rock'n on a Sunday Nite...

It's been a nice diversion as I've spent my whole day setting up my wife's new Mac Mini and transferring all her stuff from the 11 yr old G4 she has been using.

That'll teach you for going away SM. Nice Wall St. shots, great b&w processing as usual.

Did someone mention Nu Yawk?

Should mention, these were originally colour slides taken mid-70's.









*
The above taken from the King Kong building below.


----------



## screature

Kind of going for a bit of a palladium print feel with this one.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ...screature I dig those two B&Ws 3099 and 3102 (my fave), and the colour in 3116 is amazing. I'd love to live in a place where it was cool to paint up your casa like that...


Thanks ScanMan... I really like the Wall Street bull shots... very fun!


----------



## screature

kps said:


> This place is rock'n on a Sunday Nite...
> 
> It's been a nice diversion as I've spent my whole day setting up my wife's new Mac Mini and transferring all her stuff from the 11 yr old G4 she has been using.
> 
> That'll teach you for going away SM. Nice Wall St. shots, great b&w processing as usual.
> 
> Did someone mention Nu Yawk?
> 
> Should mention, these were originally colour slides taken mid-70's.


NIce black and white translations kps... really nice.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> NIce black and white translations kps... really nice.


Thanks. Good comp on the stair case. The duotone works.

A question for all: 

You guys digging the dark edges/vignettes? Sometimes I think I over do it. What say ye?
Give it to me straight...I can take it.


----------



## screature

Reverse angle of the previous staircase shot.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Reverse angle of the previous staircase shot.


Even better, very nice. Looks like your flash fired or is that post?


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> You guys digging the dark edges/vignettes? Sometimes I think I over do it. What say ye? Give it to me straight...I can take it.


Yeah, it's tough. With vignetting, IMO, you're either going to stick it on so that it clearly shows, or leave it off entirely. Once you start over-fussing it, you're doomed. 

I don't think it helps all the time. As my sister-in-law would say " It can be just too much of a muchness".

Again, IMO, it has to be instantly appropriate for a particular shot. If you're second-guessing, then you might be forcing it onto the image. Your Panam bldg shot above really wants it, so that's a gimme. In portraiture, it's de rigueur (whoa, cool rhyme).

If the overall IQ is gritty, you expect some fall off around the edges; old camera/lens, fast film, low light, old image. The whole thing has to work. But if the image is new, rich and crisp, and the corners, for no natural reason, are getting dark...you know someone is diddling with it.

For greatest enjoyment, and less fear of "Oh my god, it's becoming MY LOOK!"
1. Use it where it's a natural fit, and if not 
2. Diddle with care.


----------



## kps

Yeah, I would agree that it depends on the image, but I incorporated it into many of my standard LR presets due to my attraction to that "look". 

Kind of silly considering the money we spend on good lenses to get rid of it in the first place. :lmao:


----------



## mrjimmy

I agree with it being image dependent. Like anything, it either works or it doesn't. Trust your gut. The shots that rebel against it will let you know.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Even better, very nice. Looks like your flash fired or is that post?


Thanks kps...

The wonders of Lightroom  and a good exposure to being with. I find it provides for great creative possibilities to be able to take an image in whatever direction you want to take it.


----------



## screature

Seem to be a split tone frame of mind....


----------



## ScanMan

screature, I use Mitch's PS actions, and he's got similar offerings for LR, in case you might be interested. His stuff is very cool...and free.

Adobe Lightroom Presets | The Light's Right


----------



## screature




----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> screature, I use Mitch's PS actions, and he's got similar offerings for LR, in case you might be interested. His stuff is very cool...and free.
> 
> Adobe Lightroom Presets | The Light's Right


Thanks ScanMan I will check it out... right now it is off to beddy by for me... thanks guys its been a fun day of posting and seeing other people's work.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Buddy surveying his property, a few hours ago.
> 
> As an aside, I tried to upload this as an attachment, three times in a row. Nothing happened - just got hung, I guess. It kept asking me to wait for the image to upload, but that message never went away. Hmmmm... I had just done the earlier post's attachment successfully. Wondering what's up.


That's the same issues I've had as well. Just hangs indefinitely.


----------



## Max

Yeah, I see what you mean. Are you on the latest Safari? 'cos that's what I'm using. Works most of the time but the indefinite hang thing is really annoying.


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> That's the same issues I've had as well. Just hangs indefinitely.


Yeah, that happens to me too. Many times when I click UPLOAD a second time, it's like a click in the butt to the system and it will finally finish uploading it. If the second "kick" doesn't work, you'll soon receive a generic upload error message, perhaps because the file size is too large. 

Great images the last few days guys - I am very impressed and completely humbled.


----------



## Max

Trying it again for the halibut.... collecting kindling.


----------



## ScanMan

No kindling there. The ground's too juicy.


----------



## Max

Another fellow night-owl! I'm sitting here, plucking away on an Godin unplugged, just dawdling. This has been one helluva good run for this thread, no?


----------



## ScanMan

^ I like to control the light, so my day usually ends 3-4 am. Just running a batch of slides, listening right now to Big Sugar – a live club thing, fooling with some NYC shots from the spring. 

You've done some road trips it seems. I've saved a couple of screenshots from directions you gave in another thread a few months back, about some trips around our province. They sound swell. I'm always looking for places to go...


----------



## Max

I am a backroads kinda guy. I like to get lost... deliberately, accidentally, whatever. I've travelled between here, Ottawa and Montreal so many times it's made me irritated if I stay on the main drags for too long. It's as simple as that. Plus there's the fact that the Canadian Shield and many parts of rural Ontario have some sort of grip on me I really don't care to shake. Often it feels eerily like traveling back in time. I only wish I had done more exploring locally in years past, and that I had the time to check out the country further north - where there are even less people (but more ghost traces of their presence) and even more rugged and startlingly beautiful landscapes.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. Are you on the latest Safari? 'cos that's what I'm using. Works most of the time but the indefinite hang thing is really annoying.


Maybe Safari is the issue as I have never had it hang on upload... ever, it literally always just takes seconds for me. I use FireFox.


----------



## Max

Could be. I suspect that's it. Might try logging in via Chrome for a few days, see how that works.


----------



## kps

Could be the size, I believe there's a limit per attachment. I've never had an issue when I do use it, but it's rarely.


----------



## Max

Nope! I've been careful to keep it well under the limit. So it's something else. Ironic on a Mac forum that Safari might be the culprit, but then again it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## The Doug

For me, Safari almost *always* hangs during file attachment / upload, so I usually use Camino or Firefox instead.


----------



## Max

OK, so I'm trying it out of Chrome now. Lessee. OK, that went fine. Veddy interestink.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> OK, so I'm trying it out of Chrome now. Lessee. OK, that went fine. Veddy interestink.


Nice Max... is it just my monitor at work or is there slight bit of bluish toning going on there?


----------



## Max

Prolly an authentic bluish tone, sir. You see, I downloaded all those free LR presets ScanMan kindly mentioned last night and used one of the conversion ones to get into the ballpark, and then further tweaking. The black and white presets are great; the colour ones are pretty extreme for my tastes - sort of more suited to 60s Pop art sensibilities. Cool for a very short while. Still, nice to have them in the arsenal. Might come in handy at work for replicating an old film look in a 50s or 60s magazine.


----------



## ScanMan

^In Photoshop, the B&W Toning and the Colour Overlay Action sets are super. 

Glad you've found some use. That Mitch guy is one hard working dude.

I've found his overlays best for recreating a worn, unevenly faded look where I've had to neutralize an image to rebalance it, then take it back in time when done. It's a _look_ you wouldn't use everyday. 

The B&W toning set OTOH, is daily fare. The main selections are quite comprehensive. Just slide the opacity around on a tone that's close, and you'll get what you want.


----------



## Max

Roger that. I still do a fair amount of work in Photoshop; I should download his presets for that, like you say.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. Are you on the latest Safari? 'cos that's what I'm using. Works most of the time but the indefinite hang thing is really annoying.


I've had this happen randomly for about the last 8 months or so, since the last forum software update and have been using a couple of safari version since then. Hard to pin down .. that's why I've taken to just linking to flickr or somewhere else when I post now, not worth the hassle of it maybe working or not.


----------



## screature

A shot from a series taken a couple of years ago called "Midsummer Nocturne". A single 30 sec exposure.


----------



## Guest

On the subject of long exposures ... here's a couple of shots I did a few years ago, playing with some light painting.


_MG_0840.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


_MG_0819.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Really like the second one for its subtlety. The deep warm grain in the BG is a fine touch. Only thing that bugs me about it is the wonky angle where the chair rail / top of the paneling meets the wall.


----------



## Max

Smart little Chevy pickup, Parkdale, this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Really like the second one for its subtlety. The deep warm grain in the BG is a fine touch. Only thing that bugs me about it is the wonky angle where the chair rail / top of the paneling meets the wall.


Thanks! Yes I'm not partial to the angle there either but it wasn't noticed until much later in the game. Weren't sure that those shots would even turn out. You don't want to know how many times it took me to spell "Gerk" with the mag lite! (it was all done with a mag lite with the top lens off of it).


----------



## Max

Nonetheless, it's a fine image. What kind of stuff are you doing with a seven string, I wonder? I want to try one out for some out there stuff but a metalhead I am not. I imagine you can dredge up some very nice lower key chord voicings. Nice headstock by the way. They make great guitars, I hear, but including "guitar research" in your company name always struck me as just a tad pretentious.


----------



## screature

My wife and I were walking along the "boardwalk" in Puuerto Vallarta on our last night in Mexico last March when we happened along a clown performing... I noticed him and he noticed me and the follow ensued....


----------



## kps

Still rock'n...

Here's one especially for Max, taken today with my iphone....


----------



## Max

Ahhh! You've been lurking around there too, I see. LOL

First time I was there I was driving to Ottawa with my two younger brothers, back in the mid-80s... I was driving my second youngest brother's car while he slept off a crazy party the night before. Got real tired of the 401 and suddenly got off at the next exit. Of course, in no time at all I was on some roads I'd never before seen and we ended up pulling over to look at a map. Well, we hadn't realized it but we had parked within a hundred yards of the Warkworth penal facility and in short order a couple of guys in a Suburban rolled up to us and began asking a lot of questions about what the hell we were doing there. Real nice, toasty reception. Oh-oh, time to go! Minutes later we passed through the sleepy little hamlet of Warkworth, en route to hitting seven further north. Little did I know that I was to spend a great deal of time in that area in years to come. My introduction to it was less than stellar, but let's just say that the area has since grown on me.


----------



## mrjimmy

Death Valley (crappy scans).


----------



## kps

After your exchange with ScanMan earlier this morning I could not help but pull the rig over to snap that picture while on my appointed rounds. lol

I'm through there several times a week on my way from Belleville to Peterborough. A journey which is a lot more interesting and relaxing than the 401, but sadly no time for pictures or exploring.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Nonetheless, it's a fine image. What kind of stuff are you doing with a seven string, I wonder? I want to try one out for some out there stuff but a metalhead I am not. I imagine you can dredge up some very nice lower key chord voicings. Nice headstock by the way. They make great guitars, I hear, but including "guitar research" in your company name always struck me as just a tad pretentious.


That guitar was actually my old room mates. You can do a surprising amount of stuff with the added lower string (that doesn't involve metal). It really changes the way you think about chord voicings for sure. It made my brain hurt for the first little while jamming on it, but once I got used to it I found it came pretty naturally... but I'm primarily a bassist these days and also play a lot of 5-string bass so I just had to sort of "convert" the thought process. Of course you don't do a lot of chord voicings on bass!

It is a nice guitar for sure, but I agree about the "guitar research" on the headstock .. sounds like something a marketing person came up with to me :/ The neck on it feels fantastic and the pickups are nice and clean.

My main ax these days is an Ernie Ball Music Man - Steve Morse Y2D model (de-Purple Burst, hard tail). Looks pretty much just like this one (I'll take some pics of mine and post soon!) And yay, the upload attach worked this time!


----------



## Max

Nice... I have a couple of basses but I tend to play and pluck at them like I would a guitar, so a bassist I'm not... but I'm working at it. Used to be in a garage band where we had a drummer and one other fellow... he and I exchanged bass and guitar duties all the time, depending on the song. I don't have much subtlety on the bass but I'm better than the old days, where I'd charge recklessly forward and hope no one noticed that my timing was wretched. Now I'm finding I really, really dig bass.

I hear great things about Music Mans. Never picked one up and strummed one though. Funny little stub of a headstock- reminds me of a Samick Blues Saraceno I once had - but I like the pickup config and I always liked their take on a pickguard shape. Certainly looks like it would be a comfortable, Stratty type guitar.

So apart from Schecter, what's a good name in 7 strings? One of these days I'm going to pull a Craigslist or Kijiji trade for one.

And now back to the thread. Field, somewhere north-west of Warkworth.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Death Valley (crappy scans).


Still... nice skies mr. j


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> still... Nice skies mr. J


+1.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks guys.

Those were taken just prior to sunrise, near Stovepipe Wells in Death Valley. It was amazing being out there.


----------



## ScanMan

screature, I keep going back to your recent 30 sec exposure, conjuring up a different story in my head each time. Nice execution.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> I hear great things about Music Mans. Never picked one up and strummed one though. Funny little stub of a headstock- reminds me of a Samick Blues Saraceno I once had - but I like the pickup config and I always liked their take on a pickguard shape. Certainly looks like it would be a comfortable, Stratty type guitar.
> 
> So apart from Schecter, what's a good name in 7 strings? One of these days I'm going to pull a Craigslist or Kijiji trade for one.


Music Man axes are all great, basses and guitars alike. Very well built and very good sounding/playing. Hard to go wrong with any of them.

For 7 strings I'd stick with Schecter ... there are a few others out there, but not in the affordable range (Ibanez had one for a while, a steve vai model) and none of the more expensive ones I've tried were worth it to be honest and any of the other cheaper ones I've seen were total metal-head axes and built super cheap ... there's a lot of schecter 7 strings out there so you'll probably have the best luck finding some of them used.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> screature, I keep going back to your recent 30 sec exposure, conjuring up a different story in my head each time. Nice execution.


Thanks so much ScanMan. The intent was to make it a psychological piece.


----------



## Max

mguertin, I have a possible trade lined up for a Jackson 7 string. But I also see a Schecter Black Jack C-7 on the Toronto Craigslist, although it's six bills and the ad doesn't specify trades being acceptable. We'll see. If nothing else, I can trade away a 7 stringer if I find I'm simply not using it.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> mguertin, I have a possible trade lined up for a Jackson 7 string. But I also see a Schecter Black Jack C-7 on the Toronto Craigslist, although it's six bills and the ad doesn't specify trades being acceptable. We'll see. If nothing else, I can trade away a 7 stringer if I find I'm simply not using it.


You move fast Max! Next time I've got G.A.S. I'll have to contact you, maybe we can just trade back and forth for a while to keep each other's gear needs in check


----------



## Max

Fine by me! I will post a pic to keep true to the thread, but the deal I have potentially lined up is a choice between two 7 strings - one a Dean with a rounded, bean-shaped, Ernie Ball-ish headstock, the other a Jackson with a pointy headstock (alder body as opposed to the Dean's basswood). In exchange I'm trading an Epiphone G-400 Vintage Faded, with nice neck binding and a classy, almost austere look. I think I'm going to visit the dude and A/B his two 7 strings and go with whatever neck feels most comfortable.

Budding guitarist.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Budding guitarist.


Great shot Max! I love it and I appreciate your efforts to move the thread back on track. But can you guys either move this to a PM exchange or another thread as it is kind of derailing this one. 

Glad to see you guys share such a passion for guitars...


----------



## Max

Screature: _Oy._

Well-intentioned smileys aside, dig this: it's just text. Squint your eyes and it turns to a grey smudge.

Here's a counter suggestion: feel free to ignore any text you deem somehow incorrect or unsuitable. Concentrate on the pictures instead. Plenty of cool pix to look at.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature: _Oy._
> 
> Well-intentioned smileys aside, dig this: it's just text. Squint your eyes and it turns to a grey smudge.
> 
> Here's a counter suggestion: feel free to ignore any text you deem somehow incorrect or unsuitable. Concentrate on the pictures instead. Plenty of cool pix to look at.


Here's a counter, counter suggestion, focus real hard and you will see this thread is about photography, not guitars... just given like you shot back after a perfectly friendly post...  

No need for the tude dude... it was just a comment and a suggestion... "squint your eyes and it turns to a grey smudge."


----------



## kps

This page needs more pics. lol

*


----------



## screature

kps said:


> This page needs more pics. lol


That's a gorgeous shot kps. Beautiful tonalities. Out of Lightroom?


----------



## kps

Thanks. Yup, processed in LR3, resizing, border and stamp done with a CS5 action I made then saved for the web.


----------



## mrjimmy

Minimal.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Minimal.


Really nice mr.j. Those scanned film or digital? I really love the palm shot... I am beginning to recognize a personal style coming through in what you have been posting.... Nice!


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Really nice mr.j. Those scanned film or digital? I really love the palm shot... I am beginning to recognize a personal style coming through in what you have been posting.... Nice!


Thanks screature. Those are 35mm infrared film scans. The palm is in New Orleans and the pole, hedge and trucks are close to Virgil ON.


----------



## Max

Screature, I'll lay off you if you lay off trying to play forum cop, doling out smilies like cheap cigars with every persnickety suggestion. Deal?


----------



## kps

Max, that's wicked...did you stuff a guitar into an air duct? lol

mrjimmy, nice ir images. I believe I was to dig some of my old ir stuff up. Well here are two crappy ones from that experimental roll. 

This first one was taken at the Yonge St. pedestrian mall in probably '74 or '75. Some pretty snazzy dressers in that shot. LOL
*








*
This is just a shot in the hood.


----------



## Max

Kps: love that Yonge St. shot. Wonderful sense of time stopped. The second shot... is that around Annette or is it further west?

Yeah, I stuffed a little traveler guitar down a vent... I was looking for weird ways to shoot the thing.

OK, gotta run. Meeting up with a buddy to explore our old stomping grounds in west Mississauga, from 30-odd years ago. Should be a hoot.

Screature: post something, dagnabbit.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature, I'll lay off you if you lay off trying to play forum cop, doling out smilies like cheap cigars with every persnickety suggestion. Deal?


Fair enough... :lmao: Yeah I thought about it last night and I apologize... I'll put my persnickety suggestions away with my "thread cop badge".  

A few more cheap stogies for ya.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Max, that's wicked...did you stuff a guitar into an air duct? lol
> 
> mrjimmy, nice ir images. I believe I was to dig some of my old ir stuff up. Well here are two crappy ones from that experimental roll.
> 
> This first one was taken at the Yonge St. pedestrian mall in probably '74 or '75. Some pretty snazzy dressers in that shot. LOL


I don't think either are crappy kps, I quite like them both.


----------



## Max

Creature, yer a good egg and an excellent shooter. Just so it's out in the open.

Here is a fellow I encountered earlier today. I call the shot _How The Mighty._


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Creature, yer a good egg and an excellent shooter. Just so it's out in the open.
> 
> Here is a fellow I encountered earlier today. I call the shot How The Mighty.


Thanks Max... feeling's mutual.

What the heck is that... looks like a VooDoo doll.


----------



## Max

Crushed child's toy figurine on a street.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> I don't think either are crappy kps, I quite like them both.


I agree.


----------



## Guest

Just to keep the greyscale / duo-toned mood going 


Old Roots by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Just to keep the greyscale / duo-toned mood going


Nice...

The soil must be very shallow there with the roots right on the surface like that. It almost looks like rivulets of water flowing.


----------



## Guest

It was a very very old tree right beside the sidewalk in Seville, Spain. The soil was probably very shallow there, was right in front of an embassy as well (don't remember which one).


----------



## mrjimmy

Looks like the top of a human hand. A very veiny hand.


----------



## Guest

And in both the music and greyscale veins ... My trusty soundboard (Tascam DM24)


_MG_0150.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Nice narrow field of focus there. Cool.


----------



## Max

OK, sifted through the past couple of weeks in LR. Tossed some utterly forgettable stuff, found some stuff I didn't know I might still be able to rescue.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> OK, sifted through the past couple of weeks in LR. Tossed some utterly forgettable stuff, found some stuff I didn't know I might still be able to rescue.


Wow Max I really like #s 2 to 4 (number 1 doesn't do anything for me personally... there is no accounting for taste).

#2 Speaks to me of the mysteries of the earth and it's formation... as a once Geology major I appreciate this one... not to mention the tonalities are really nice. 

#3 reminds me of Lynne Cohen's work. An old prof of mine back in my Ottawa U days getting my BFA. Don't know if you know her but her work is very stark, no people at all... that is one of the reasons why I like her so much... She documents the "work" of human beings without ever showing a human being... So that is my only criticism of this one, although it isn't really a criticism so much as a comment that I actually think it would be more powerful (for me), if there were no people in the image at all... a la Lynne Cohen.

This is Lynne, older know than when I knew her...










Some of her work:






































#4 Love the toning... fantastic sky... great that you got down so low to take the shot.... and too bad about the van on the left, it just bothers me aesthetically. Otherwise a terrific shot.


----------



## kps

Glad you guys liked the old IR shots, I must have been all of 16 or 17 when I took those...such a long time ago now. Looking at the old negs, it's amazing how much of the perforated edge ended up fogged.

Max, the second shot was down somewhere around Bloor and Dovercourt/Ossington area, that's where I lived back then.

That shot of the toy is great, just enough to be a touch disturbing. Love that kind of stuff.

Nice root shot mguertin. Did you consider making one with a bit more contrast?

Oh Screature, I'd be right at home in that room with all the targets 

Okay, to keep it rock'n, here's a wagon for y'all.

*


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ... Okay, to keep it rock'n, here's a wagon for y'all.


Nice shot kps. Once again nice tonalities. Is this a "personal" wagon or a "found" one.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Nice shot kps. Once again nice tonalities. Is this a "personal" wagon or a "found" one.


Sister-in-law and her hubby have a working farm, it's theirs. They operate a produce stand during the summer and they put it out for the ambiance. LOL


----------



## screature

Taken from a moving car... I thought the juxtaposition of the human made and the "natural" in this one was rather humorous... I admit I have a penchant towards "dry" humour.


----------



## Max

Love that one, Screature. Great angles and toning. Love the fact that the sign, though monumental and central to the composition, is blank. 

No, I don't know Cohen. But I sure like her work. That empty dance hall gives me chills.

Kps: another perspective on the wretched, run over figurine. And I dig your wagon, although that blurry bit of leafiness on the left is regrettable - not unlike that van of mine on the left of the yawning, vacant mall lot shot. Well, we don't always get quite the shot we wanted, do we?


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Love that one, Screature. Great angles and toning. Love the fact that the sign, though monumental and central to the composition, is blank.
> 
> No, I don't know Cohen. But I sure like her work. That empty dance hall gives me chills...


Thanks Max... That was indeed the "joke" for me.

Lynne is great, she has a few books of her work, David Byrne wrote the intro to the one that she put out when I knew her (shameless name dropping) but just to give some context... I think she is a great artist and a really interesting/nice person..but that is my very personal take.

Indeed we don't... that is why it is sooo hard to get the "perfect" pic...


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Kps: another perspective on the wretched, run over figurine.


Personally I prefer this one Max... the other one was more "documentary"... this one feels more "artistic"... whatever that means... just a personal feeling.


----------



## kps

Max: I hear you on the "blob". Definitely distracting, but like you say...we can't always get what we want.

By adding colour and expanding the view on your "run over toy" shot, it gives the second image a different feel, but none the less a cool image.

Here's a glass on glass....on glass shot.

*


----------



## Max

That glass shot is smooooooooooth, kps.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max, I also like #3 and have to agree with screature about those pesky bipedal interlopers. Great shot nonetheless.

Screature, I like your shot of the sign but the top crop leaves me wanting. I also really enjoyed the work of your old prof. I wonder if she shoots her locations 'as is' or if she employs a little Jeff Wall scene manipulation.

Kps. Lovely rich tones and composition as always.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Here's a glass on glass....on glass shot.


Nice work!


----------



## kps

Max said:


> That glass shot is smooooooooooth, kps.


LOL. You've seen this one before, but what the hay...

Glasses:
*


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's a triptych of the old Cherry Street restaurant at the corner of Cherry and Unwin south of the Distillery District in TO. I believe it's been transformed as of late. 

These are digital, shot on the ancient G3.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Nice work!


Thank you, mrjimmy.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Here's a triptych of the old Cherry Street restaurant at the corner of Cherry and Unwin south of the Distillery District in TO. I believe it's been transformed as of late.
> 
> These are digital, shot on the ancient G3.


Oh, I know that place. Is it still there? I've eaten lunch there many times in the 80's when we had a trailer yard down there. Great shots, really capture the place.


----------



## Max

That resto has indeed been made over... really grungy place back in the day, as was the Canary, its kissing cousin over on Cherry. When I was working on a series pilot at Pinewood a couple of months back, the PA once went out to fetch sandwiches from the Cherry St. resto... not bad but nothing to write home about. Haven't been inside yet; but the interior certainly looks nicely upgraded.

That is one area which will undergo a massive transformation over the next two decades. A weird mix of old industry and new - and tens of thousands of new inhabitants, living where once there was nothing but toxic brownfields and landfill.

Diggin the gents' room signage downstairs.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Oh, I know that place. Is it still there? I've eaten lunch there many times in the 80's when we had a trailer yard down there. Great shots, really capture the place.


The building's still there but it looks to be all fancied up. With the film studio and the T&T supermarket, it seems that Cherry Street is no longer strictly a place for cops to beat the tar out of people.


----------



## The Doug

Oh what the heck. B&W version of a shot I took a few years ago. Look Ma, I didn't use the Gloom Filter on this one.


----------



## kps

I don't think it's the Canary, Max. It's further down Cherry south of the Lake Shore and the canal bridge. Had great tall windows and a huge ceiling.

EDIT: Never mind...just re-read your post.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Oh what the heck. B&W version of a shot I took a few years ago. Look Ma, I didn't use the Gloom Filter on this one.


Nice shot, Doug.

Beemer bikes? Who's got them?


----------



## Max

Kps, I said it has the same feel as the Canary, not that it _is_ the Canary. Similar vintage, similar location in an obsolete industrial wasteland, both located in the Portlands district. But you're right, the tall ceiling is different from the Canary - a splendid building in its own right, but with different dimensions. More of a sprawl to that one.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Screature, I* like your shot of the sign but the top crop leaves me wanting.* I also really enjoyed the work of your old prof. I wonder if she shoots her locations 'as is' or if she employs a little Jeff Wall scene manipulation....


Fair enough, the "crop" was as shot... thanks for the feed back... maybe I will play with it some now. 

No her work definitely was not purely "documentary". There was a certain degree of "staging" involved, some more so than in others.


----------



## Max

mrjimmy said:


> The building's still there but it looks to be all fancied up. With the film studio and the T&T supermarket, it seems that Cherry Street is no longer strictly a place for cops to beat the tar out of people.


Too bad Loblaws bought out T&T. Means the prices are going to go up. _Sigh_. Great store, though. Fantastic placement on the waterfront, and it offers killer views of the city.

Doug: nice shot. I think your gloom filter is the same basic operation as LR's clarity slider... to get the 'gloom' or 'misty' factor, you slide the notch all the way to the left - go the opposite and it ups the resonance of the whatever contrast is already there.... throws things in sharper relief, if you will. Kind of like sharpening by other means.... at least, that's how I see it.


----------



## Max

Chunk 'o metal, buddy's back 40.


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Just to keep the greyscale / duo-toned mood going
> 
> 
> Old Roots by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


Great shot - it looks like it's coming for the viewer....



Here are some, just for fun. It is the kind of stuff that happens on long road trips:
Self portrait at 110 km/h
( I can sense kps's eyeballs rolling and head shaking from here) 









Rear view sunset:


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Here are some, just for fun. It is the kind of stuff that happens on long road trips:
> Self portrait at 110 km/h
> ( I can sense kps's eyeballs rolling and head shaking from here)


LOL, no head shaking and eye rolling here. Great shots, both of 'em.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Kps, I said it has the same feel as the Canary, not that it _is_ the Canary. Similar vintage, similar location in an obsolete industrial wasteland, both located in the Portlands district. But you're right, the tall ceiling is different from the Canary - a splendid building in its own right, but with different dimensions. More of a sprawl to that one.


Yeah, caught it, threw in the edit, but I guess I wasn't fast enough. Still, I loved going to both places even though the food was never anything to rave about. Places like that have a certain _je ne sais quoi_ but only due to their historical and architectural significance and perhaps their surroundings. In our case it was location and the availability of "no hassle" parking of our rigs.

What's T&T? I remember there was a Knob Hill Farms there at one point.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ...Diggin the gents' room signage downstairs.


+1 Me too mr.j I find this one humorous against the pink wall and with the arrow pointing down... like I said I have a penchant for dry humour... or maybe I just am a little twisted that way.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> ...Here are some, just for fun. It is the kind of stuff that happens on long road trips:
> Self portrait at 110 km/h
> ( I can sense kps's eyeballs rolling and head shaking from here)


Nice Kim... I have a soft spot for shots from moving vehicles... I love to take em as well. The van reflection right in the middle of the big rig wheel is great!


----------



## Max

kps said:


> Yeah, caught it, threw in the edit, but I guess I wasn't fast enough. Still, I loved going to both places even though the food was never anything to rave about. Places like that have a certain _je ne sais quoi_ but only due to their historical and architectural significance and perhaps their surroundings. In our case it was location and the availability of "no hassle" parking of our rigs.
> 
> What's T&T? I remember there was a Knob Hill Farms there at one point.


Same location. They tore down the old building and put up a fresh one... zero character, unlike the two restos we've been referencing. Yeah, agreed - the food was nothing special - edible but certainly not the draw. It was the ambience and sense of history. Both places hearkened back to an earlier, rawer port vibe.


----------



## Max

The Canary building, taken from the south, in 2002.


----------



## screature

I don't have any shots of canaries.... but here are a couple of canards...


----------



## polywog

Couple of snaps from Remembrance Day, downtown Ottawa.


----------



## The Doug

Bravo Polywog - I hope you have more shots to post.



screature said:


> I don't have any shots of canaries.... but here are a couple of canards...


I'll see your canards and raise you one Bouffant and one Cygnus.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Bravo Polywog - I hope you have more shots to post.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your canards and raise you one Bouffant and one Cygnus.


Love the hairdo!


----------



## ScanMan

On a ducky day...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

No birds here. Got some alpacas though.


----------



## ScanMan

See your Alpaca, and raise you my high school musical.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


>


That's a gorgeous shot TD. :clap:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> No birds here. Got some alpacas though.


Max!!! You got a face lift!!


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> See your Alpaca, and raise you my high school musical.


Which one are you ScanMan?


----------



## screature

No Alpacas... how about a demure Canadian Goose (I think it must be a female)... a protected species... that must be worth at least two Alpacas... and definitely more than a High School Musical... At least the High School Musicals I attended... somehow they weren't the calibre of what you see on Glee....


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> That's a gorgeous shot TD. :clap:


I totally agree!


----------



## KC4

DUCK! 
A very popular word used frequently in the military, I understand. 

Polywog - I appreciate the great, candid Veteran's Day shots!

I took a bunch of Remembrance Day shots at Calgary's Military museum today when I was attending the ceremony. (Most are in the Remembrance Day thread if anyone is interested to see them) 

Here's one featuring some tank detail. This one is SOOC, but when I have more time, I'd like to play around with it some in PS:


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> DUCK!
> A very popular word used frequently in the military, I understand.
> 
> Polywog - I appreciate the great, candid Veteran's Day shots!
> 
> I took a bunch of Remembrance Day shots at Calgary's Military museum today when I was attending the ceremony. (Most are in the Remembrance Day thread if anyone is interested to see them)
> 
> Here's one featuring some tank detail. This one is SOOC, but when I have more time, I'd like to play around with it some in PS:


Never would have known what it was a close-up of KC4... but it doesn't matter... great shot.


----------



## ScanMan

Burt lets one fly, with predictable results.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> The Canary building, taken from the south, in 2002.


Nice, just as I remember it. All kind of room in that lot or on the street.


----------



## kps

polywog said:


> Couple of snaps from Remembrance Day, downtown Ottawa.


Nicely captured, good work.


----------



## kps

Nice quackery y'all, those are some fine feathered specimens. lol

No quacks here, so I'll call with another alpaca.
*


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Which one are you ScanMan?


I'm not one for the footlights. My photo, though – Yashica D, 1967.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Burt lets one fly, with predictable results.


:lmao:

Here is one of a bird that was very tolerant of me... I took my time taking useless shots from a distance... but bit by bit I got closer, biding my time... I didn't look at him/her (I Iooked away) when I was moving and moved slowly and quietly. He/she allowed me to get within I would say 15ft. I took my shots and left as quietly as I came so that he/she just kept going about their business.

Maybe someone here can tell me what type of bird this is... I figured it is some type of Heron or Crane, but I am not sure.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Nice quackery y'all, those are some fine feathered specimens. lol
> 
> No quacks here, so I'll call with another alpaca.


Another great shot kps with beautiful tonalities again... What is it exactly that you do for a living? Seems to me if I remember correctly... something to do with trucking or transport. 

Ever think of switching careers?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> :l
> Here is one of a bird that was very tolerant of me... I took my time taking useless shots from a distance... but bit by bit I got closer, biding my time... I didn't look at him/her (I Iooked away) when I was moving and moved slowly and quietly. He/she allowed me to get within I would say 15ft. I took my shots and left as quietly as I came so that he/she just kept going about their business.
> 
> Maybe someone here can tell me what type of bird this is... I figured it is some type of Heron or Crane, but I am not sure.


I'd say it is a heron and guess it is a juvenile Yellow Crested Night Heron. (where were you - other than 15 ft away - when you took the shot?) Yellow crested Night Herons would visit us by landing occasionally in our back yard in Houston.... (They have a very wide migratory range) I tried to find my photos of them to share and compare....but I can't quickly find them right now ...so for now instead, I'll give a Hoot...


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I'd say it is a heron and guess it is a juvenile Yellow Crested Night Heron. (*where were you - other than 15 ft away - when you took the shot?)* Yellow crested Night Herons would visit us by landing occasionally in our back yard in Houston.... (They have a very wide migratory range) I tried to find my photos of them to share and compare....but I can't quickly find them right now ...so for now instead, I'll give a Hoot...
> View attachment 16909


Along the Ottawa River on the Quebec side just west of the downtown of Ottawa. Aylmer to be exact, if you know the area.

Before the recent urban encroachment we had a couple (could have been the same one for all I know) of gorgeous huge grey owls by our home.

One time I went out onto the porch and it was quiet and something caught my attention out of the corner of my eye and I heard a swooooshh and a gorgeous big grey owl swooped by, about 30ft in front of me. Awesome. :yikes:

Another time I saw him/her and he/she was being tormented by a murder of crows, to me it seemed obvious they were driving the owl out of the territory.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Along the Ottawa River on the Quebec side just west of the downtown of Ottawa. Aylmer to be exact, if you know the area.


That's too far North for the YCNH....so, please disregard my previous guess. I feel like such a:







A little birdie told me your photo is actually a Great Blue Heron. They do range as far North as where you are, and even a little farther North. 



screature said:


> Before the recent urban encroachment we had a couple (could have been the same one for all I know) of gorgeous huge grey owls by our home.
> 
> One time I went out onto the porch and it was quiet and something caught my attention out of the corner of my eye and I heard a swooooshh and a gorgeous big grey owl swooped by, about 30ft in front of me. Awesome. :yikes:
> 
> Another time I saw him/her and he/she was being tormented by a murder of crows, to me it seemed obvious they were driving the owl out of the territory.


Photos, or it didn't happen!


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> That's too far North for the YCNH....so, please disregard my previous guess. I feel like such a:
> View attachment 16910
> 
> A little birdie told me your photo is actually a Great Blue Heron. They do range as far North as where you are, and even a little farther North.
> 
> Photos, or it didn't happen!


Thanks KC4. Funny thing for some reason (maybe I had seen one before when I was younger) that is what I thought it might be. 

:lmao: I wish I had them to prove it... sadly I don't... You will just have to trust me.


----------



## Max

Kps: agreed, great tone on your alpaca shot. Wild, ropy hide on that sucker - like he was a rasta alpaca.


----------



## mrjimmy

Yellow New York.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Another great shot kps with beautiful tonalities again... What is it exactly that you do for a living? Seems to me if I remember correctly... something to do with trucking or transport.
> 
> Ever think of switching careers?


I've had an on-again, off-again relationship with photography since the age of 12. I've even had the good fortune of being accepted to Ryerson for a 4 yr. degree course in Photo Arts back in the 70's --- which I threw away by quitting after the first year. After that, my career went 180 degrees from the arts.

I don't regret any of it, I've got to see and travel through all of the US (47 states with the exception of Maine) and most of Canada. Not to mention having the freedom of being self employed for 16 years.

I also had a short stint in corporate management, but it wasn't for me. Can't handle authority and incompetence. LOL

I like what I do, I'm relatively happy doing it and I do take on the odd paid gig with the camera, it's all good.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Kps: agreed, great tone on your alpaca shot. Wild, ropy hide on that sucker - like he was a rasta alpaca.


Yeah baby, a rasta LLama. lol


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Yellow New York.


Nice mrjimmy! Reminds me of how much I love that place, gotta take the wife...she's never been.


----------



## ScanMan

Some things never change...


----------



## mrjimmy

Nice shot SM. While we're on the topic of NYC...


----------



## mrjimmy

More NYC.


----------



## ScanMan

^Wow!


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> ^Wow!


I'll second that!

NY,NY cont.

Macy's from above:
*


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Some things never change...


Ha,ha...cool, what year was that?


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks guys!


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Ha,ha...cool, what year was that?


Last May. Got one from the top, that's virtually identical to your Panam w/ Chrysler building crop.

And before we get tooooo far along here (geez, you can't even go to the mens room anymore), I'd like to compliment Max on his take of the Canary Building #3244, and The Doug on that amazing feathered twosome in #3250. Really, really nice shots. 

screature, that's a Heron. Where I live the Herons that nest near the Don River are called Don Heron. 

Pha-dump!

And while I'm here...what's it take to make one of these sneeze?!


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> And while I'm here...what's it take to make one of these sneeze?!


I don't know - but it's making me sneeze just looking at it. Love the texture on the bill. 

Er, you have something hanging out of your bill Frank... Well so do you, Mabel...


----------



## KC4

Anyone know what kind of bird this is? I captured his/her portrait while in Vancouver about 2 months ago. It was hopping around the harbor-side rocks with an identical appearing companion:


----------



## The Doug

KC4 said:


> Anyone know what kind of bird this is?


Yes - it's a Starling.


----------



## SoyMac

Great photos, EVERYONE! :clap:

The only shots better, will be the next ones you post - keep 'em coming!


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Yes - it's a Starling.


Thanks! I didn't know until now they could also sport those colors. I thought they were always a subdued charcoal color to make up for their noisy, pesky behavior. 

Speaking of common birds, I was watching these two nearby. The young gull was pestering its mother endlessly for food and the mother kept turning away and turning away again but young 'un was relentless. The adult's face tells the story:


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> The young gull was pestering its mother endlessly for food and the mother kept turning away and turning away again but young 'un was relentless. The adult's face tells the story:


I see that at Walmart all the time...

Good capture KC.


What this thread needs is moo-r-pictures and that ain't bull.
*


----------



## Guest

just something different


Pug Statue by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## screature

kps said:


> I've had an on-again, off-again relationship with photography since the age of 12. I've even had the good fortune of being accepted to Ryerson for a 4 yr. degree course in Photo Arts back in the 70's --- which I threw away by quitting after the first year. After that, my career went 180 degrees from the arts.
> 
> I don't regret any of it, I've got to see and travel through all of the US (47 states with the exception of Maine) and most of Canada. Not to mention having the freedom of being self employed for 16 years.
> 
> I also had a short stint in corporate management, but it wasn't for me. Can't handle authority and incompetence. LOL
> 
> I like what I do, I'm relatively happy doing it and I do take on the odd paid gig with the camera, it's all good.


12 years old is just about exactly the same age as when I got my first SLR kps. An old Yashica. I think it something that the kids today starting out in photography are missing with all the auto functions of cameras today, being forced at a young age to learn the basics of photography with a plain simple manual camera. It forces you learn at an early age the principles that are going to serve you for a lifetime. I guess it is the old "purist" in me that I had mentioned in an earlier post about learning the rules first so that you can freely and then intentionally break them later once you have a good technical grounding in place.

You obviously have that grounding in spades not to mention a great eye.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Some things never change...


Cool shot ScanMan...


----------



## screature

A little bit of a "doemestica" for a Saturday morning...


----------



## kps

screature said:


> A little bit of a "doemestica" for a Saturday morning...


Nice light in that one.


----------



## kps

Okay all you Lightroom 3 users, as a way to give back to the community I'll share some LR Presets with you. (Download Link at the bottom)

*EDIT: Presets are now gone...had to make room for more pics.*


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Nice light in that one.


Thanks kps and thanks for sharing the Lightroom presets.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

Screature, yer welcome.

Doug, nice job on the leaf. Subtle yet distinct.

Big eyed Llama:
*


----------



## Max

Old dessicated wood.


----------



## wooglin

Unphotoshopped. Downtown. Friday afternoon.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

wooglin said:


> Unphotoshopped. Downtown. Friday afternoon.


Very cool wooglin, I love atmosphere shots like that.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


>


Hey TD care to share your post techniques for this one? Very nice.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Old dessicated wood.


Nice one Max, almost has a infrared quality to it.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

Parkette, east end


----------



## screature

Nice leaf TD.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> /creek 20rock.jpg


Great shot and processing. I'm seeing a bog person in that shot.


----------



## SoyMac

*Wide Lens Advice Sought*

Hi Intelligent and Talented Friends

I wonder if you have some advice for me.

I've been looking for a wider lens for my Full Frame Canon 5D MKII.

I've been watching for a used one for quite a while, but I'm not quite sure of what to look for.
It doesn't have to be a Canon lens. A Tamron, Sigma, whatever would be fine, but I don't know the lenses well enough to even know from the ads if they're full frame lenses or not.

I want this lens mostly for architectural photography, and I wonder what size lens you'd recommend. 
I'm thinking probably max. 18 or 19mm would be fine. (my 24mm to 105mm kit lens is just not quite wide enough at 24mm)

Because I can't seem to easily find a used wide lens, I'd also love to hear your recommendation for a mid-range, Canon-or-not, full frame lens to buy _new_.

So, two questions:
1. Maximum width you'd recommend?
2. Any specific mid-range, Canon-or-not, lens you would recommend?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kps

I'm surprised to hear you say that the 24mm is not wide enough with full frame for architectural. IMHO, going too wide will create too much distortion and perspective skewing to the point where it looks unnatural.

Obviously buying a tilt-shift is out of the question, but there's always "stitching" with panorama software. 

Good lenses for a full frame will cost plenty, but unless you need large aperture for low light, you can save some money by buying f4 and above.

The Canon "L" series of lenses will all work on full frames, but they're pricy. 

You might consider the Sigma AF 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG ASP HSM at around $1000.
Any Sigma with the DG designation is full frame (DC designation for crop sensor)

Question: what do you mean by "mid-range"... price or focal length?

If I only considered 4 lenses for a complete kit, then I'd go with a 24-70mm f2.8 zoom, a 70-200mm f2.8 zoom, a 50 or 35mm f1.4 prime and a 85 or 105mm f1.2 prime.


----------



## The Doug

*RIP Treebeard*


----------



## screature

kps said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say that the 24mm is not wide enough with full frame for architectural. *IMHO, going too wide will create too much distortion and perspective skewing to the point where it looks unnatural.*
> 
> Obviously buying a tilt-shift is out of the question, but there's always "stitching" with panorama software. ....


That is the dilemma indeed... the wider you go without tilt/shift capability the more barrel distortion you will have... Since CSPS3 you can compensate for this somewhat but it is less than an ideal solution.


----------



## The Doug

Played around with HDRtist a bit lately. The results can be intriguing sometimes but I prefer the results I get with Nikon Capture NX & GraphicConverter. I'll stick with this modus operandi.

Also, I discovered that when you process an image with HDRtist and save it, the app slaps the Ohanaware website address onto the Image Title in the EXIF IFD0 field. Uh, no thanks.


----------



## Macified

Spent the afternoon crawling around South Congress in Austin, TX. Kinda like Queen Street West.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say that the 24mm is not wide enough with full frame for architectural.


I've found that I'm usually backed up against another building, unable to back up any further, full wide (24mm), and still with parts of the building out of the frame.



kps said:


> Good lenses for a full frame will cost plenty, but unless you need large aperture for low light, you can save some money by buying f4 and above.


Yep, with the high iso of digital, F4 is not a problem for the photography I'm doing. In fact, the 24-105 kit lens I've been using is F4, and the aperture is not an issue at all.



kps said:


> The Canon "L" series of lenses will all work on full frames, but they're pricy.


Indeed!



kps said:


> You might consider the Sigma AF 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG ASP HSM at around $1000.
> Any Sigma with the DG designation is full frame (DC designation for crop sensor)


And that, my friend, is why I posed this question to you fine Peeps! kps, you've just given me the key information I need to help me search for the right lens!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!



kps said:


> If I only considered 4 lenses for a complete kit, then I'd go with a 24-70mm f2.8 zoom, a 70-200mm f2.8 zoom, a 50 or 35mm f1.4 prime and a 85 or 105mm f1.2 prime.


Agreed. I have 3 of those and a Sigma macro. The wide lens is the only lens I feel I'm lacking at the moment.

Thanks for this excellent info, kps! :clap:
I'm going to start searching tonight, for a Sigma AF 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG ASP HSM!


----------



## kps

Soy, glad to be of assistance.


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Spent the afternoon crawling around South Congress in Austin, TX. Kinda like Queen Street West.


Lovely. Interesting processing, but the "polaroid" shoe shot is undoubtedly my favourite.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are some from this afternoon. I had a rare chance to explore Old City Hall in Toronto. This is the basement.


----------



## mrjimmy

TD, love 3301! The tone and mood is absolutely fantastic.

Macified, I agree about the Polaroid shoes.


----------



## Max

Nice, mrjimmy. My brother has given me some cool basement tours of downtown properties and your pictures remind me of those murky depths. Lovely stonework there.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Here are some from this afternoon. I had a rare chance to explore Old City Hall in Toronto. This is the basement.


That's very cool...both the images and the tour.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks gents. It was cool. We went from the basement to the rafters. Everywhere except the clock tower, my guide didn't want to tackle the stairs. No ghost sightings but the energy in the basement was strange. I was surprised to find out there was a morgue on the fourth floor (top) until the sixties. Great view up there! I'll post some more later.


----------



## KC4

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks gents. It was cool. We went from the basement to the rafters. Everywhere except the clock tower, my guide didn't want to tackle the stairs. No ghost sightings but the energy in the basement was strange. I was surprised to find out there was a morgue on the fourth floor (top) until the sixties. Great view up there! I'll post some more later.


Yes, Mr. J - cool shots of some places most do not get to see. Please post more when you have time. 

Did you walk down the hallway in the second image? Eeesh. 


Doug : Love the "Bog person" shot in 3301...the water looks like liquid mercury to me - great contrast to texture of the stone. is the shape of the exposed portion of rock the reason you took the time to shoot it?


----------



## The Doug

KC4 said:


> ...is the shape of the exposed portion of rock the reason you took the time to shoot it?


No, I didn't even see that when I took the pic - I just liked the rock & water. Now that you & KPS have mentioned it, I can see a bog person in there too. Must have been guided by my subconscious when taking the shot, eh?


----------



## wooglin

screature said:


> Very cool wooglin, I love atmosphere shots like that.


Here's the same view without the fog. I love the new iPhone!


----------



## screature

^^^ Very nice indeed wooglin. I still think I like the first one better just because of the "drama" and Wow factor, but this one is very nice as well. Amazing that it from an iPhone...


----------



## mrjimmy

KC4 said:


> Did you walk down the hallway in the second image? Eeesh.


I didn't walk down that hallway (for obvious reasons!) but I did ascend the stairs in the first image and crawled into the tiny opening. This is what I found:


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are some from the upper levels. The first image is the entry way into the most stark and depressing holding cells I've ever seen. They are used primarily for psych patients.

The second is one of many tiny courtrooms that feel like chapels of the damned.

The third, one of the windows looking north from what was the morgue. This would have been your view from the slab.


----------



## KC4

mrjimmy said:


> Here are some from the upper levels. The first image is the entry way into the most stark and depressing holding cells I've ever seen. They are used primarily for psych patients.
> 
> The second is one of many tiny courtrooms that feel like chapels of the damned.
> 
> The third, one of the windows looking north from what was the morgue. This would have been your view from the slab.


Uggh - chilling images. Very powerful. "Chapels of the damned" Great description. 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> I've found that I'm usually backed up against another building, unable to back up any further, full wide (24mm), and still with parts of the building out of the frame.


I see a lot of Canon 17-40 f/4 L's going here for $550-650 range. Fantastic lens, really really good bang for the buck. Probably of of the most affordable L series lenses you're going to find out there in fact. If low light was not a concern for me I would still be using mine! I upgraded to the 16-35 f/2.8L because I needed something faster as I started doing more band type stuff and less architecture :/

As for barrel distortion ... it's unavoidable when you go this wide ... it's more a matter of how much any given lens has, how bad it looks, and how easily is it fixed in post processing  LR gives some easy ways to adjust for this that do a good job, I imagine that Aperture has something similar. Another thing to watch out for with a lot of the ultra wides is lens flare (hoods at 17mm don't give you much coverage) and how it deals with it. There can also be a lot of vignetting when you go that wide, especially with cheaper glass.

If you do any amount of ultra-wide angle shooting it's worth it to get good glass, or you'll be unhappy and replacing in the near future. I like to at least try the "buy once" approach when it's possible ... have lost too much on upgrading over the years heh.


----------



## mrjimmy

KC4 said:


> Uggh - chilling images. Very powerful. "Chapels of the damned" Great description.
> Thanks.


Thanks KC4. It was enlightening and depressing all at the same time.


----------



## ScanMan

Gulp. WAY too many to comment on. Really nice shots going up here these days. 

TD, don't think anyone's commented on your Sumach branch. Every fall, I shoot those things and It wasn't till I saw you take the bgnd to black, that the red I was always drawn to, finally worked on the screen. Nice! Also like that single leaf, which is now like 19 pages ago. 

mrjimmy - great subject and I'm amazed at the detail you pulled out of those dark areas. There's plenty of black to keep the mystery, but nice light on the walls that really set the locale. And your "chapel" and "slab" are finely eerie. Whether in the basement or upstairs, it's resoundingly claustrophobic. Love it. And that sickly paint colour doesn't hurt.

Here's a couple, literally, in passing...


----------



## Guest

Wow ... love love love the Cougar!


----------



## Max

Continuing with the car theme.


----------



## ScanMan

^ NICE sharpening at this size, on the Buick. That vent below the windshield is perfect. Doing anything special to achieve this?


----------



## Max

I dunno, really. I usually start with some of LR's own presets, then tweak from there. In colour it was an uninspiring image somehow, so I wanted to take it back to the car and its particular lines. Since the car's finish was black and looking tired, that also encouraged me to make it more about geometry than colour. I did do a teensy bit of extra sharpening before exporting it out of LR, but I don't tend to remember the settings in terms of numbers or percentages - I just go to where it feels right, then move on. Trying to be a bit more zen and ruthless. If the photo is blah, I kill it; if it promises potential I try to fix it fast, lest I get bogged down in micromanaging. It's certainly a learn as you go kinda thang.


----------



## ScanMan

^ So right out of LR with only LR tools...cool.


----------



## Max

Yes. I hadn't even noticed the grill beneath the windshield until you mentioned it. LOL! It's nice and sharp. I was thinking that the stuff around the car was detracting from the car itself and I wanted to get a better angle to snap it from but my options were limited - it was a tight space to begin with and I couldn't back out onto the street to capture it for fear of getting my ass run over. Still, every time I see an old Buick I get sentimental. My dad bought four of them, one after the other, from the late 60s up through the 80s before moving on to - wait for it - Oldsmobile! A giant leap, that.


----------



## The Doug

The Buick shot is totally gorgeous & perfect - going B&W was the right choice too. Huzzah, sir.


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Wow ... love love love the Cougar!


The perfect Grand Bend, mid-August kinda ride. Driven off by a 30-something dude. 9/10 cond, and sounded even sweeter than it looks. I'm with you on that one.

Unlike your faded Buick, Max, this Cougar was one black on black beauty. Nice call on the B&W treatment. This one wanted to go full bore colour. 

I love the metal on these old things. Lots of character in Detroit, decades before the "I can bend it better than you" trend.


----------



## Max

Nice how your car shot features a set of wheels that picks up on and riffs off of the lake colour. Gives it that nostalgic, days of yore vibe.


----------



## Max

Continuing with the car theme. Sorta.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ Drug deal! Turn and walk quickly away...


----------



## Max

This is just north of Henry's on Queen East... I'm guessing the owner of the wheels also owns one of the pawn shops on Queen or Church. Bought my first electric guitar at Richmond's Trading Post, a stone's throw away, 30 years ago. This shot's from today; we'd gone to Henry's to pick up a white LX5 for my wife. Now we have matching cams... oh, people will talk.


----------



## ScanMan

Max said:


> Bought my first electric guitar at Richmond's Trading Post, a stone's throw away, 30 years ago.


As a student, my Marantz receiver went in and out of there a coupla times – always good for $100 when I needed it desperately. My Wife works around the corner and whenever I pass the pawn shops I scope the saxophones. There's something I've been yearning to play around with as I head into my dotage. Kind of Sanborn again...

One of the Wife's headlights...


----------



## Max

LOL

Good double-entendre. I especially like the foliage reflected on the metal. Very slick.

No cars here - just spidery limbs of old wood standing up to winter's onset yet again.


----------



## Cliffy

These car photos reminded me of one I took when I picked up my car. I liked the shot of this badge.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Continuing with the car theme. Sorta.


Here too... non tourist Puerta Varallta...


----------



## screature

Cliffy said:


> These car photos reminded me of one I took when I picked up my car. I liked the shot of this badge.


Really nice Cliffy... This one would be great in B&W me thinks...


----------



## KC4

This thread is getting buggy....







Ola Amiga...want to go for a ride?


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love car art . . .


----------



## kps

Cool stuff, thoroughly enjoying this.

and since we're on the automotive theme:

My first car, a '74 Dodge Dart Sport. Taken in Liberty Village... probably in '75.
*








*
Next is the same Dart taken in front of my High School on Bloor St. Also in '75 with my new Olympus OM 1 and a 24mm lens.
*








*
Finally, a shot taken in Liberty Village the same day as the first shot. Clearly, many, many years before the current trendy make over. Great place to strip stolen cars back then. LOL
*


----------



## Max

Great shots, Kps. Ahh, the good ole outlaw days of the now-genteel Liberty village district. Love those car shots. That sad stripped car reminds me of my earliest explorations of the Portlands district. This shot hails from 2003 and was captured a few hundred yards east of what is now the Pinewood film & telebishun production complex. Stumbling upon this destitute scene reminded me of living in NYC in 1981 and taking strolls though the Bronx and the Lower East Side, encountering all these stripped cars out in the open. Culture shock.


----------



## kps

Great shot Max, the tilt works.

LOL, it does remind you of NY, doesn't it?


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> One of the Wife's headlights...


Wow, the crispness and clarity of that image is fantastic.



> mrjimmy - great subject and I'm amazed at the detail you pulled out of those dark areas. There's plenty of black to keep the mystery, but nice light on the walls that really set the locale. And your "chapel" and "slab" are finely eerie. Whether in the basement or upstairs, it's resoundingly claustrophobic. Love it. And that sickly paint colour doesn't hurt.


Thanks. It's amazing what I can squeeze out of that G3 of mine. Although, looking at the crispness and luscious tones of some of the images posted here leaves me wanting for a new digital. This of course is an affront to my Luddite sensibilities and purist arrogance but whatareyougonnado?

Max, I love the Buick shot also. The reflection off the hood, the background texture, it all works. Nice. I see you use a Lumix. I've been interested in this brand for awhile. The wide lens version is especially interesting to me as I only like to shoot with the equivalent of a 28mm. Anything wider distorts too much. I'm guessing that you're happy with it.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> This thread is getting buggy....
> View attachment 17058
> 
> Ola Amiga...want to go for a ride?


Great colours KC4!


----------



## Max

mrjimmy said:


> Max, I love the Buick shot also. The reflection off the hood, the background texture, it all works. Nice. I see you use a Lumix. I've been interested in this brand for awhile. The wide lens version is especially interesting to me as I only like to shoot with the equivalent of a 28mm. Anything wider distorts too much. I'm guessing that you're happy with it.


mrjimmy, we like the LX5 so much we've now got two. Yeah, it's nice wide Leica glass and the chip is a good sized larger than a conventional point and shoot. Very comprehensive mix of manual and auto controls, excellent rear panel that almost takes up the entire rear, great battery life, RAW files that I can work with in LR... what's not to like? A much nimbler and more useful camera than I was expecting, truth be told. I find myself taking it with me on the most mundane of errands, simply because it's so portable. Yeah, the barrel protrudes and does not retract and there are far slimmer and lighter cams out there, but they tend not to go so wide and their sensors are minuscule.... hence our choice.

Nocturnal distillery shot from last week. Went to an opening of a prolific painter who hails from Quebec.... some very inspirational, gutsy work.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ...Nocturnal distillery shot from last week. Went to an opening of a prolific painter who hails from Quebec.... some very inspirational, gutsy work.


Nice night time shot Max... was that using the LX5


----------



## Max

Yes, screature - pretty much everything from since I rejoined this thread (rather, found the damn thing) have been with the LX5. Here's my wife's new white one, shot with my black one.

Still thinking of a larger sensor system cam down the road, though. Panasonic GH2 or possibly that new translucent mirror tech Sony. Small cams but packing large sensors. After that it's a question of investing in good glass.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Ya gotta love car art . . .


Nice green and white SINC... what car show is that from?


----------



## Macified

A couple of night shots from Brantford, ON. Last summer.


----------



## screature

Another night time shot... from the Midsummer Nocturne series...


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice green and white SINC... what car show is that from?


screature, that is from a 2001 edition of Rockin' August held here in St. Albert. that was shot with a 3 mpx Canon way back then.


----------



## The Doug

A Mercedes once used by Hitler for parades, on display at the Canadian War Museum.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Yes, screature - pretty much everything from since I rejoined this thread (rather, found the damn thing) have been with the LX5. Here's my wife's new white one, shot with my black one.
> 
> Still thinking of a larger sensor system cam down the road, though. Panasonic GH2 or possibly that new translucent mirror tech Sony. Small cams but packing large sensors. After that it's a question of investing in good glass.


Max, checked the Lumix cams at London Drugs today and lo and behold they had a clearance on the LX3. Same specs as the LX5 save for the zoom feature which is slightly smaller. I think I got lucky when I picked up a new model in the box for $249 with the same glass as the LX5 which they wanted $529 for, but I thought what the heck, for a second "shirt pocket" go anywhere mini cam I could not go wrong. Another $30 for an eight GB card and I was gone.

The battery is charging as I type this and I can't wait to give it a trial run later this evening.

I figure it will be a great companion to my Nikon Coolpix 8800 and much more "available" to me at all times.


----------



## kps

All this new camera talk...hey, Christmas is coming. 

All the while I'm relegated to my iPhone. lol

Today on the 401...don't tell the cops!


----------



## Guest

On the night theme:


_MG_0480.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


_MG_0488.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Max

kps, mguertin,: great night shots, gents. Keep 'em coming! Doug, nice shot from the War Museum. Must remember to dig up some shots from my visit there from a few years back.

Sinc, that was a good deal on the LX3. Congratulations. Yes, the zoom is smaller. A few other things are different, too - check DPreview for the full list. Your camera remains an extremely capable little shooter and the Leica glass and larger sensor will give you some pleasing results. Post some pix as soon as it's ready to rock!


----------



## Max

Art opening reflection tonight, Queen and Bathurst.


----------



## ScanMan

Reflecting back at ya. Wow, the gang is shooting the lights out here. Great stuff!


----------



## Max

Kewl, Scanman. Psychedelic seat cushion colours, dewd! To say nothing of the ghostly man in the midst of it. Nicely done.


----------



## ScanMan

Thanks, man. Elvis don't travel coach! Still working my way out of a Memphis folder that could choke a...well, Elvis. Another car, and a photo critic to keep us honest.


----------



## ScanMan

deleted


----------



## WCraig

Macified said:


> A couple of night shots from Brantford, ON. Last summer.


Is that first one the Canadian Foresters building?

I did some on-and-off work with them in the 80's.

Craig


----------



## screature

kps said:


> All this new camera talk...hey, Christmas is coming.
> 
> All the while I'm relegated to my iPhone. lol
> 
> Today on the 401...don't tell the cops!


I really like the feel of this one kps... very nice.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> On the night theme:


Man talk about light pollution (albeit it makes for an interesting effect) in those shots mg.  They are none-the-less beautiful shots.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Art opening reflection tonight, Queen and Bathurst.


Really like the toning and composition in this one Max.


----------



## screature

ScanMan I really like the "reflection" shot and the black and white street shot.

The reflection shot looks like it is on some sort of private jet. Is the street shot from New York?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> All this new camera talk...hey, Christmas is coming.
> 
> All the while I'm relegated to my iPhone. lol
> 
> Today on the 401...don't tell the cops!


Great shot Kps. I like the green colour shift.


----------



## Macified

WCraig said:


> Is that first one the Canadian Foresters building?
> 
> I did some on-and-off work with them in the 80's.
> 
> Craig


Might be. I lived in Brantford until I was 13 but that was many years ago. Don't recognize much of the town I grew up in anymore.


----------



## DempsyMac

mguertin I love those shots, they really made me stop and say "WOW"


----------



## ScanMan

^ +1 Yeah, the colours are great - It's all peacefully purple..on the outside...



screature;1030232The reflection shot looks like it is on some sort of private jet. Is the street shot from New York?[/QUOTE said:


> First, I'm a big fan of your last creepy cool "floating head" shot! Nice addition to your earlier theme.
> 
> The 3 of mine are all still Memphis. That's Presley's smaller jet - a plexi panel prevents you from sitting down and feeling like a King. Or perhaps a Fruit Loops CEO.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ^ +1 Yeah, the colours are great - It's all peacefully purple..on the outside...
> 
> First, I'm a big fan of your last creepy cool "floating head" shot! Nice addition to your earlier theme.
> 
> The 3 of mine are all still Memphis. That's Presley's smaller jet - a plexi panel prevents you from sitting down and feeling like a King. Or perhaps a Fruit Loops CEO.


Thanks ScanMan.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys ... I really like the vibe of those purple shots too. Yay for LR's duo-toning  They make me think they should be the cover for some creepy fiction novel or something. They were very long exposures (30 seconds +) taken at around 1am with some very light and slowly rolling fog.


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Thanks guys ... I really like the vibe of those purple shots too. Yay for LR's duo-toning  They make me think they should be the cover for some creepy fiction novel or something. They were very long exposures (30 seconds +) taken at around 1am with some very light and slowly rolling fog.


Thanks for the details - I really like those two, especially how you kept the reeds on the bottom edge there. Things are coming so fast and furious around here lately, it's tough acknowledging and sharing worthwhile info. 

I'm still absorbing the toning touch of Macified's 2nd streetlight shot, the rush and darkness of kps's 401 iPhone grab, the detail of TD's Mercedes grille, and puzzling over which elements of SINC's dash were originally green.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Sinc, that was a good deal on the LX3. Congratulations. Yes, the zoom is smaller. A few other things are different, too - check DPreview for the full list. Your camera remains an extremely capable little shooter and the Leica glass and larger sensor will give you some pleasing results. Post some pix as soon as it's ready to rock!


Max, here are a couple I took in "the local" this afternoon with the camera right out of the box and me still searching for the right way to use it:


----------



## kps

Excellent duotones, mguertin. The second makes it for me, kind of an "encroachment" theme and combined with the crop and fog seals the deal.

scanman, great Memphis street scene, love that stuff. Spot on, on the b&w conversion.

Max, me likes the window shot, it's your "it is, what it is..here it is...in wide angle".


----------



## Max

Sinc, good stuff. I like the wide glass for interior shots... really stretches things out. I keep mine in the wide aspect ratio pretty much all the time. I'm impressed by the low light capability of this line, especially considering they remain small point and shoot cameras.

kps, well said. Here it is - it is what it is. Half the time that's pretty much the theme for me!

Shot from the other day, after we'd visited Henry's.


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> Max, here are a couple I took in "the local" this afternoon with the camera right out of the box and me still searching for the right way to use it:


Shelf portrait in shot #2? Looks like you'll be taking some nice ones with the new unit.


----------



## SINC

ScanMan said:


> Shelf portrait in shot #2? Looks like you'll be taking some nice ones with the new unit.


Bingo! Scanman is the only one to notice the Tilley hat and 'stache! I wondered if anyone would pick up on it. Thought it might be a good idea at the time to toss it in and worked to get the angle just right. Might say I put myself on the shelf.

And if you look real close, you will see my hand and the black Lumix in it. 

I owe ya a beer for that one SM!


----------



## Max

Kudos to Sinc for slipping in his own image and kudos to ScanMan for coming up with "Shelf Portrait." LOL


----------



## kps

I missed SINC's hidden portrait because looking at all that booze made me go and pour myself a double...

That Lumix appears to be a fine little camera.


----------



## Guest

Shelf Portrait .. that's great


----------



## ScanMan

^ Sometimes I just can't help it.

On topic: bar stools, rec room, Graceland.


----------



## SINC

▲ Love that yellow!


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Shelf Portrait .. that's great


Lol... I had to look a little to find SINC... But there he is clear as day... I love it. :clap:


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> ▲ Love that yellow!


Agree, nicely captured! I'd probably walk right by that without giving it a second thought. Good eye.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ...
> On topic: bar stools, rec room, Graceland.


On topic: primary colour, Byward Market.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> On topic: primary colour, Byward Market.


On Topic: Beer
*


----------



## screature

kps said:


> On Topic: Beer


Mmmmm... beer.


----------



## screature

Off topic... back to night shots... Beautiful night here last night.


----------



## Guest

Primary Colours:


pretzel logic (13 of 41) by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Off topic... back to night shots... Beautiful night here last night.]


That's nice. Another long exposure? You go wider than 18mm?


----------



## KC4

Orlando 2009


----------



## ScanMan

Wow, that exterior shot is superbly saturated. Good one! I'd call them out on that "original hamburger" thing, though.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> That's nice. Another long exposure? You go wider than 18mm?


Thanks ScanMan. No not a long exposure in this case. ISO 3200, 34mm (Sigma 17-70mm Zoom), f 4.5, 1/6 sec.

The widest I go is 17mm.


----------



## SoyMac

Beautiful diner shots, KC4! :clap:


----------



## screature

Here a few more from the other night. A couple more "straight" shots and a few experiments plying with the light of the moon to "draw" with and some zooming during exposure.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Beautiful diner shots, KC4! :clap:


+1
Really like the exterior shot.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Here a few more from the other night. A couple more "straight" shots and a few experiments plying with the light of the moon to "draw" with and some zooming during exposure.
> 
> View attachment 17116
> 
> 
> View attachment 17118


Good stuff, four and six are my favourites..


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Good stuff, four and six are my favourites..


Thanks kps.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> +1
> really like the exterior shot.


+2


----------



## kps

...and now for something completely different:

Since we've gotten a new MBP and a Mac Mini, the trusty old G4 and G5 are on their way out. Today I decided to take some shots of them before they go on the market.

Couldn't resist taking this one:
*








*
The back of the G5 in all it's glory:
*








*
Thought you might enjoy the dinning room set-up. LOL
*


----------



## KC4

Thanks guys, for the comments regarding the diner shots. 

Screature - Now I know where photos of UFOs come from. I think you should submit them to the National Sinquirer.....but seriously, I especially like the 4th and 5th shots. Awesome.

kps- What a hoot - the seamless could double as a table cloth.....I like the portraits of the old equipment. That's actually a system which I will occasionally employ to battle my pack-rat tendencies. If I am having trouble getting rid of something I really need to get rid of, I take a picture of it...I keep the picture....then I can let go of the item. It works for me - sad, but true.


----------



## DempsyMac

kps said:


> Thought you might enjoy the dinning room set-up. LOL
> *


This make s me want to start a new thread "show me your set up"
what do you think?
Anyone interested?


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan and KC4, you've inspired me (as usual  ) 

Fil's, on Wellington ...


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> This make s me want to start a new thread "show me your set up"
> what do you think?
> Anyone interested?


For me I wouldn't be interested in participating because I don't have a photographic setup persay. It is very adhoc and goes up and comes down according to the needs of a specific idea. As well most of my shooting is "en plein air" so it really doesn't apply to me that often. 

However I would be interested in seeing what other people are doing and the setups they have.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Thanks guys, for the comments regarding the diner shots.
> 
> Screature - Now I know where photos of UFOs come from. I think you should submit them to the National Sinquirer.....but seriously, I especially like the 4th and 5th shots. Awesome.
> 
> kps- What a hoot - the seamless could double as a table cloth.....I like the portraits of the old equipment. That's actually a system which I will occasionally employ to battle my pack-rat tendencies. If I am having trouble getting rid of something I really need to get rid of, I take a picture of it...I keep the picture....then I can let go of the item. It works for me - sad, but true.


Thanks KC4. Re UFO's, after seeing the results of the experiments, the same thoughts came to my mind as well.


----------



## DempsyMac

got it screature, that makes sence, well here is where I shoot some product photo's that I do on the side.


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> ScanMan and KC4, you've inspired me (as usual  )
> 
> Fil's, on Wellington ...


Oh wow... the geometrics combined with the simple colors are striking! Very graphic and appealing.


----------



## KC4

Trevor - I don't really have a "set-up" either...Unless you call a closet full of photo/computer gear a set-up. (It's more of a "fed-up" to me at times) Your set-up looks slick and efficient...I especially like the baby grand on the side for musical entertainment. Rock on Schroeder! 

I wouldn't mind seeing other's set-ups though - maybe steal some ideas for setting up one of my own some day.


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Trevor - I don't really have a "set-up" either...Unless you call a closet full of photo/computer gear a set-up. (It's more of a "fed-up" to me at times) Your set-up looks slick and efficient...I especially like the baby grand on the side for musical entertainment. Rock on Schroeder!
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing other's set-ups though - maybe steal some ideas for setting up one of my own some day.


Thanks and KC4 you should really know that is what I like to call the toddler grand :lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

Trevor Robertson said:


> ...well here is where I shoot some product photo's that I do on the side.


I see you play a little piano, too.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> ScanMan and KC4, you've inspired me (as usual  )
> 
> Fil's, on Wellington ...


Love the reflections!


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> I see you play a little piano, too.


:lmao:

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Love the reflections!


Man! I should have worn my red and black harlequin suit.


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Love the reflections!


Yes, me too! 

Texas/Mexico Border Parade 2007


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> I see you play a little piano, too.


:clap:


----------



## Macified

A couple of deer playing around in the back yard this morning...


----------



## DempsyMac

wow Mac that is a great shot! Very clear, and I love how you framed it


----------



## Macified

Thanks. Didn't have much choice on framing. I came out on to the deck and she was only about 50 feet away. I think she would have bolted if I had moved around much for other angels.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> A couple of deer playing around in the back yard this morning...


Gosh! You have that much snow in Utah already... nice shot of our cloven cousin.


----------



## Macified

screature said:


> Gosh! You have that much snow in Utah already... nice shot of our cloven cousin.


That snow came down in a 24 hour period ending yesterday. There's 5 feet up on the slopes.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> That snow came down in a 24 hour period ending yesterday. There's 5 feet up on the slopes.


You are up pretty high then where you are I presume. I lived for 3 years in Utah when I was a kid (1967-70), but we were on the desert floor and when we received even 4 inches of snow it was a big deal.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Thanks. Didn't have much choice on framing. I came out on to the deck and she was only about 50 feet away. I think she would have bolted if I had moved around much for other *angels*.


You gotta watch out for those Mormon *angels*. They will make even the bravest of animals bolt.


----------



## Macified

screature said:


> You are up pretty high then where you are I presume. I lived for 3 years in Utah when I was a kid (1967-70), but we were on the desert floor and when we received 4 inches of snow it was a big deal.


Park City sits at 6,000 feet. The peaks in the area between 9,000 and 10,000 feet. Makes for some great mountain biking and snowboarding. Still prefer Mt. Bachelor in Oregon which hits 10,000 feet but has longer boarding runs with a lower floor (although you can't always get up to the top due to weather).


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> ScanMan and KC4, you've inspired me (as usual  )
> 
> Fil's, on Wellington ...


Nice capture, like how the tile frames the stools.


----------



## kps

Trevor Robertson said:


> got it screature, that makes sence, well here is where I shoot some product photo's that I do on the side.


Those table tops LEDs or fluorescent?


----------



## kps

Is that you KC?

Watch those reflections. lol


----------



## Guest

On The Road Again:


On The Road Again by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> On The Road Again:
> 
> 
> On The Road Again by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


This shot from the top of a train?!


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> This shot from the tops of a train?!


I want to say yes ... but I can't. Shot from inside the bar car out a window. If you look really close you might see a reflection.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Is that you KC?
> 
> Watch those reflections. lol


HAHaaha! Yep! Good eye!
Another self portrait, but not as readily visible as the SINC on the shelf shot.

The nice police man next to me was basically letting me (and no one else) stand in the middle of the street to shoot pictures as I was on an assignment promoting the local community (and cuisine).


----------



## Max

Cuticle palace, Lelieville.


----------



## Max

Garden macro.


----------



## kps

Nice conversions Max, love the richness of the macro shot.


----------



## Max

Danke, kps.

Post something, someone, dammit!


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Nice conversions Max, love the richness of the macro shot.


+1 Both these are great especially the leaves... really good work Max. :clap:


----------



## screature

Just a quick question..

Anyone else find they are shooting more with the recent flurry of activity in this thread? I know I have been... Thanks for the inspiration folks. :clap:


----------



## Max

Absolutely, screature. I find it spurs me on to discover more about what my camera can do and what different ways there are to approach the diverse field of photography. I get jazzed seeing something great in here, and next thing you know I want to take out my camera and go for it.


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Just a quick question..
> 
> Anyone else find they are shooting more with the recent flurry of activity in this thread? I know I have been... Thanks for the inspiration folks. :clap:


I want to but there's just not enough hours in the day. Sadly the majority of my shooting these days are at events for the out rescue I volunteer for and most are nit worth posting here ... They are mostly just for posting on the photo albums on their site.


----------



## ScanMan

Took a few (hundred) of the tall ships. Nice to noodle a summer snap, now that a chill is in the air.

Yeah, I'm really liking the surge in volume and the bounty of ideas in this forum of late. It truly is inspiring.

Liking the leaf, Max!


----------



## keebler27

This thread has definitely peaked my interest and want to snap more pics.
Unfortunately, I've been hunting for most of the last month and if not hunting, i've been cramming work so I could go. I've taken plenty of video with my headcam and some photos, but I haven't taken my main camera out.

I am sad because I lost an SD card for my headcam while in the bush and the saddest part is that I had footage with some neat angles on the devastation of a tornado hit   not happy about losing that card now.

BUT, b/c of this thread, I'm making a point of taking my camera out in the next few days for sure.


----------



## iamunique127

I haven't been here in quite a while but a recent email from the admin brought me back to check it out.

Of course, I gravitated to the photography thread.

Here is one from the fall.









Backlit Bittersweet Nightshade


----------



## Max

Great photo, iamunique127 (love your name, and the fact that you are the 127th unique one to have it!)... I really like the edge effect, especially on the left-most leaf - it rather resembles the halo effect of something oversharpened in post processing. Nice that it's natural; it really contributes a fine-lined, almost graven quality to the image.

Keebler27: sorry to hear about the lost card. I know what that feels like. Go forward and shoot and show us whatcha got!


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Great photo, iamunique127 (love your name, and the fact that you are the 127th unique one to have it!)... I really like the edge effect, especially on the left-most leaf - it rather resembles the halo effect of something oversharpened in post processing. Nice that it's natural; it really contributes a fine-lined, almost graven quality to the image.


+1 I love the muted yet still surprisingly rich hues.


----------



## keebler27

thanks Max!

I did make some time today, but no time for any PP.

I snapped quite a few pics of these 2 (doe and fawn (L and R), but no buck around. There's a big one hanging around and there's just something about bone on the head. I think it's because every set of antlers is unique. I'll keep going out that way to see if I can get him (on camera


----------



## iamunique127

Max and screature

Thanks, glad you liked it. There really were a lot of great photos to be had in the woods this fall.


Here is a young buck I photographed in June of this year with a Nikon D300S and Nikon 70-300VR


----------



## Max

Looks like he's sporting a green beard! Or is that green beer he's been quaffing? An Irish buck? Nice pic.

OK, safari time. Here's a lion in repose.


----------



## iamunique127

How about that? A lion lyin'!

Safari you say?









Rat Snake


----------



## kps

oooh a lion and a snake...great shots both of them.


----------



## Lawrence

For one U.S. dollar you could hold this cute little creature down in Bonaire,
We held this little creature in our arms for about 5 minutes each.

These kids hang around the tourist areas and make money with these little creatures.

I paid the kid an extra U.S. dollar if he'd pose for me for a photograph with the Armadillo.
(It's a little blurry. But I was in a hurry and only took one shot)


----------



## SoyMac

Wow, great, print-and-frame worthy shots here, People! Quite motivational! :clap:




Max said:


> ... OK, safari time. Here's a lion in repose.


Max, mine woke up.


----------



## Max

Indeed... and he's pissed. This on some gubbmint building around the Hill somewheres? Oh yeah, I see the Post Office sign.


----------



## Max

Studio jeans.


----------



## Guest

Rawr!


Madrid by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## ScanMan

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## egremont

to iamunique127: your photo of nightshade is wonderful. I know there is some growing outside by neighbour's fence and I will have to bundle up and go out and see how it compares to yours.

Can I have your permission to use this picture on my desktop for awhile ?

thank you


----------



## ScanMan

Mobbed by screaming girls at every stop, June and her travelling companions agreed this was the worst trip their seniors group had ever taken.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> Indeed... and he's pissed. This on some gubbmint building around the Hill somewheres? Oh yeah, I see the Post Office sign.


Sparks Street. I recommend it.
Lots of good subjects. I'll go back late at night again, but this time with a tripod and the good camera.


----------



## kps

Feel like I walked into a lion's den...


----------



## Max

Ahh, Sparks St. I knew it well. My dad used to work down there, in CN's Ottawa headquarters, back in the 60s. We kids would visit him there once in awhile. Cool pedestrian mall - great for people-watching in the summer.


----------



## kps

Since I ain't got no lions, here's one a la Max...go wide or go home.
*
My F150 and cargo trailer.


----------



## iamunique127

egremont said:


> to iamunique127: your photo of nightshade is wonderful. I know there is some growing outside by neighbour's fence and I will have to bundle up and go out and see how it compares to yours.
> 
> Can I have your permission to use this picture on my desktop for awhile ?
> 
> thank you


egremont:
Glad you like the photo. I went back 2 days in a row just at sunset and got similar shots both days. 

I'm flattered you want to use it for your desktop. Go ahead. Thanks for asking. 


The lion theme is fun.


----------



## Max

No lions here. Just streetcars, old and older. Russel car house yard, Leslieville.


----------



## ScanMan

...or not.


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Mobbed by screaming girls at every stop, June and her travelling companions agreed this was the worst trip their seniors group had ever taken.


Hahaha! Great captioning Scanman. 

Loving the latest photo offerings everybody.......bravo!

Continuing the lion theme:
Vancouver, Sept 2010


----------



## ScanMan

Think I got most critters covered with this one.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> No lions here. Just streetcars, old and older. Russel car house yard, Leslieville.


Love the composition and the old-time feel of the B&W. 

How about one of Willy the Sheep. This is from the spring of 2010.

He is owned by the caretaker of a ghost-town just outside Winnipeg. He wasn't shorn this past spring due complications around the flooding we had.


----------



## Max

That's a helluva portrait. I dig the geometry of it. Willy's got a steee-range shape, but he's rocking. Nice and crisp, too. Well done. Scanman, nice tones on that bas-relief too. kps: that's some stony country your truck and trailer are parked in... not exactly farm country now is it?


----------



## kps

Speaking of sheep, I took this shot just before I popped him with a .300 Winchester Magnum.

Juuuust kidding! No harm ever came to this animal.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> kps: that's some stony country your truck and trailer are parked in... not exactly farm country now is it?


That's a very small section of the farm, right next to the barn and silo. You may not plant crops on that, but you could raise some cattle there.

The arable part:


----------



## ScanMan

^Wow, 3481 cracks! Nice job.


----------



## kps

Alrighty, one more for good measure:

A funky architectural shot. Sorry, no lions.
*


----------



## Max

Brilliant, man. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> ^Wow, 3481 cracks! Nice job.


Yo, thanks ScanMan.


----------



## kps

and thank you Max.


----------



## kps

Since we're rocking the night away...how about a little bit of colour:
*


----------



## Max

Whoa! Just a tad saturated there. LOL

OK. Two for good measure.


----------



## kps

"Saturation for the Nation" lol

Luuuv the steps, Max!

I'll call with some de-saturated rafters:


----------



## ScanMan

Great leaf, Max (and I love that TTC yard, too). Nice rafters, kps. Keep 'em coming guys. I'd love to join in, but am up to my elbows in a box of old 127 superslides. Warped cardboard mounts on these suckers are maddening. Nice format though - kind of the poor man's 2 1/4. Too bad these seem to have been taken with an especially poor '50s Brownie. I'm wondering if some actually had plastic lenses, the CA is so bad. Anyhoo... post these bad boys if you got 'em, it's a nice visual break for me.


----------



## kps

Ah, 127...remember those strange square format instamatic cameras and canister film. Well, have at it, I'm sure you'll do your client proud. What are you using, anyhow? A Coolscan or something similar?

And now for your diversion from real work:

Peek-a-boo
*


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> Ah, 127...remember those strange square format instamatic cameras and canister film. Well, have at it, I'm sure you'll do your client proud. What are you using, anyhow? A Coolscan or something similar?
> 
> And now for your diversion from real work:
> 
> Peek-a-boo.


Nice toning. More like peek-a-moo.

These 127s are the super-size ones (36mm sq. visible image) in the standard 2" mount. I use a custom tray in a Nikon 9000. Recently stumbled upon a couple of sites dedicated to this format. I think Kodak stopped support about 15 years ago. Somewhere, somebody still makes it though.

(edit) Found the 127 site 127 Photography


----------



## Max

This thread is on fire! kps: nice rafters shot. Very Russian revolution in its geometry (and I kid you not).

Gotta crash. Until tomorrow, youse shutterbugz.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> (edit) Found the 127 site 127 Photography


Cool site, amazing how many people with $5000 cameras and $2000 lenses imitate that look. Including me...LOL. 

I'll dig up some real old film stuff and post.

The 9000...wow, that's one wicked machine. 

Nighty, night Max..you'll have to explain that Russian revolution reference to me tomorrow.

Minimalist stool...
*


----------



## iamunique127

My dog and I were checking out an old farmyard.

This is the outside of a broken down garage (for reference).









And here is the inside


----------



## ScanMan

^ Sweet shot - worked it up nicely.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Speaking of sheep, I took this shot just before I popped him with a .300 Winchester Magnum.
> 
> Juuuust kidding! No harm ever came to this animal.


Holly crap kps... that doesn't even look real... looks like a staged shot you see a museum of natural history... Amazzzzzing. :clap:


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Alrighty, one more for good measure:
> 
> A funky architectural shot. Sorry, no lions.
> *


Wow... That shot with a fisheye lens kps?


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Whoa! Just a tad saturated there. LOL
> 
> OK. Two for good measure.


Really like the leaf shot Max! Beauty.


----------



## screature

iamunique127 said:


> My dog and I were checking out an old farmyard.
> 
> This is the outside of a broken down garage (for reference).
> 
> And here is the inside
> [/IMG]


Really like the light in the interior shot iamunique127. Very nice.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Holly crap kps... that doesn't even look real... looks like a staged shot you see a museum of natural history... Amazzzzzing. :clap:


Thanks. See attachment for the original out of camera shot.

Yeah, the building was shot with the Nikkor 10.5mm fisheye ,with no correction. One flaw with that image is the white area in the upper right. I couldn't bring it back and didn't want to artificially add clouds.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Really like the light in the interior shot iamunique127. Very nice.


+1 and the old kitchen counter makes it.


----------



## iamunique127

Thanks everyone.

@kps
it's actually an old stove and a ringer washing machine behind it.


----------



## Max

Here's a shot from my studio today. Initially I dialed up kps' frisky "Edgy" preset (thanx dewd), then futzed with the clarity by bringing it down but bringing up the sharpness and messing with colour temps a bit. Finally, I took it into Photoshop for a little dodging, just to dig some details out of the murky spots.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Here's a shot from my studio today. Initially I dialed up kps' frisky "Edgy" preset (thanx dewd), then futzed with the clarity by bringing it down but bringing up the sharpness and messing with colour temps a bit. Finally, I took it into Photoshop for a little dodging, just to dig some details out of the murky spots.


Nice paintings Max (from what I can see of them). I would love to see more detailed documentation. But that should rightfully be in another thread. If I were start one would you have any interest in participating in some sort of "art" thread?

Just in keeping with the sentiment, here is photo of one of my paintings/sculpture/wall hanging. One of six panels in a complete piece called _Count_.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Nice paintings Max (from what I can see of them). I would love to see more detailed documentation. But that should rightfully be in another thread. If I were start one would you have any interest in participating in some sort of "art" thread?
> 
> Just in keeping with the sentiment, here is photo of one on my paintings/sculpture/wall hanging. One of six panels in a complete piece called _Count_.
> 
> View attachment 17217


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/43945-original-art-reveal-your-inner-dali.html


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/43945-original-art-reveal-your-inner-dali.html


Thanks for the link mr. j this thread was before my time... However I am not a fan of reviving dead threads. I would rather start a new thread with a different focus.. that being said I'm not exactly sure what it would be... maybe even more wide angle and bring in dance, theatre, music, etc... the thread you so kindly provided the link to only lasted 6 pages 3 years ago, I would hope to start a thread that could have the "legs" of the photo thread... only because I would like to see the arts gain as much significance here as the political threads do... Having been (continue to be involved with) both politics and art... art is so much more interesting to talk about... well maybe not more interesting but, generally speaking, much less confrontational.  Especially if one starts from the premise that, "there is no accounting for taste", in the most literal sense. 

Oh... and in general talking about art is infinitely more relaxing than talking about politics.  That is until the trolls start to post.


----------



## Max

Screature, while photography is something I'm happy to contribute to on da weeb, I'm not at all inclined to post examples of my work on an 'art thread.' I have ample representation of my visual work on my website and that's where I intend to leave it.

Cool marriage of hard-edged graphic and modelled, nuanced painting in your own work.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature, while photography is something I'm happy to contribute to on da weeb, I'm not at all inclined to post examples of my work on an 'art thread.' I have ample representation of my visual work on my website and that's where I intend to leave it.
> 
> Cool marriage of hard-edged graphic and modelled, nuanced painting in your own work.


Fair enough... Do you have a link to your website?

Oh... and thanks for the comment.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature, while photography is something I'm happy to contribute to on da weeb, I'm not at all inclined to post examples of my work on an 'art thread.' I have ample representation of my visual work on my website and that's where I intend to leave it.
> 
> Cool marriage of hard-edged graphic and modelled, nuanced painting in your own work.


What about a thread that just discussed art in its various forms and if one felt like sharing their own work that would just be part of the discussion?


----------



## Max

Could do. I am not sure there'd be enough interest to sustain it.

Art is a tricky thing. We all think we know what it is - and even more vehemently, what it is not - but it's all too easy to get bogged down in a welter of definitions, justifications, snobbery and strenuous academic wrangling. It's just a turn-off to me... in a way, I'm done with trying to figure out what it is, or with getting people on board to understand my work - or anyone else's, really. It's just a waste of time to me and I'd rather get on with making stuff. After years of awkward wrestling with terms/concepts/definition, vague suppositions, weird entitlements and flaky posturing, blustery ignoramuses full of fear and loathing for the arts, etc., I'm far more interested in keeping on keeping on. Speaking for myself only, at this stage of the game it's all about diverting energy to serve only the most useful activities.

Let the younger folks defend, discover, declare. Right now I'm happy if I can pick up a brush and, from time to time, do something remarkable with it.

Occasionally I do feel there's discussions I can contribute to - making a living via the visual arts, for example. That and outlandish price schemes too many of my fellow artists shackle themselves to... that's a juicy topic right there. But a thread which goes on and on? Frankly, I don't think most Ehmac folks are all that interested. Politics and sports are much sexier draws for the masses.

That said, I hope you and others will prove me wrong.


----------



## Max

Ex-gas bar, Leslieville. Dude standing behind the fence is remote-controlling a small steamroller unit that's down in the trough, out of sight. Shot from a moving streetcar, hence the blurred-out sign dead-centre.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Here's a shot from my studio today. Initially I dialed up kps' frisky "Edgy" preset (thanx dewd), then futzed with the clarity by bringing it down but bringing up the sharpness and messing with colour temps a bit. Finally, I took it into Photoshop for a little dodging, just to dig some details out of the murky spots.


Nice pieces, Max.

The thing about the 'edgy' preset is that most everything is cranked up on it, especially the blacks, vibrance and clarity. There is also some vignetting applied.

You might have been able to avoid going to Photoshop by pulling back on the blacks and the vignette to avoid dodging. Also if the colours are way off, pull back on the vibrance slider.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Just in keeping with the sentiment, here is photo of one on my paintings/sculpture/wall hanging. One of six panels in a complete piece called _Count_.


That's nice work.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> That's nice work.


Thanks kps.. much appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Couple of things that caught my eye with the new Lumix. Still much to learn with this tiny little thing.


----------



## Max

Sinc... great shots. Right up my alley, I mean. I guess we tend to like the kinds of shots we ourselves are naturally disposed to take. In any case, nice detail and colour. Keep shooting!

Kps: I realize that you can dial stuff back - or push 'em more, as the case may be. I tend to approach all presets as merely a launch point. I like your preset plenty as is because it's dramatic and vivid. Whatever preset I end up playing with (and sometimes I just go off on my own), I always then go into PS, if only to burn in my watermark and make use of the dodging and burning tools there, with which I am still as yet more comfortable. But that noted, more and more I push and pull the tone in Lightroom alone.


----------



## Max

Keypad Macro.


----------



## ScanMan

Getting pretty arty there, SINC. Sure like the top one.


----------



## kps

Nice shots SINC, nice camera too...enjoy

Max, I kind of knew you knew, but even I sometimes hit that 'edit in CS5' when I should just let LR do it. 

ScanMan, you don't post a cool image like that without 'splain'n what it is and where you took it. ;-) Love it!


----------



## ScanMan

kps said:


> ScanMan, you don't post a cool image like that without 'splain'n what it is and where you took it. ;-) Love it!


Thank you. FDR monument Washington, dirty 30s memorial. A school tour clowning around the bronze (?) sculpture - the back wall is black. Cloudless sky blew out the highs so I decided to blow them out some more. B&W conversion with Channel Mixer, then USM layer 100/20/0, and again 200/.2/0. When I took this, I wanted it to be about the kid in the yellow shirt. But shirt happens.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Thank you. FDR monument Washington, dirty 30s memorial. A school tour clowning around the bronze (?) sculpture - the back wall is black. Cloudless sky blew out the highs so I decided to blow them out some more. B&W conversion with Channel Mixer, then USM layer 100/20/0, and again 200/.2/0. When I took this, I wanted it to be about the kid in the yellow shirt. But shirt happens.


Sure as shirt, it does...still a great image and thanks for the details.


----------



## kps

Nothing new to report...so, a few from my reno hell of '06-'07.









*








*
and in homage to this thread:
*


----------



## iamunique127

An Inuit parka on loan to me for photo documentation purposes



















It is normally stored at the Winnipeg Art Gallery in the Inuit Art vault


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Here's a shot from my studio today. Initially I dialed up kps' frisky "Edgy" preset (thanx dewd), then futzed with the clarity by bringing it down but bringing up the sharpness and messing with colour temps a bit. Finally, I took it into Photoshop for a little dodging, just to dig some details out of the murky spots.


Max - I like them all, but I'm really digging the bottom left one especially.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Nice paintings Max (from what I can see of them). I would love to see more detailed documentation. But that should rightfully be in another thread. If I were start one would you have any interest in participating in some sort of "art" thread?
> 
> Just in keeping with the sentiment, here is photo of one of my paintings/sculpture/wall hanging. One of six panels in a complete piece called _Count_.


Cool piece Screature! Would like to see the whole set.

I'd be interested in participating in an art thread. Heck, I started one as a "Social Group" a while back as you'll probably remember, but very few members participated.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Couple of things that caught my eye with the new Lumix. Still much to learn with this tiny little thing.


Cool shots SINC... very artsy! Woot! 



iamunique127 said:


> An Inuit parka on loan to me for photo documentation purposes
> 
> It is normally stored at the Winnipeg Art Gallery in the Inuit Art vault


Wow.... very Nat Geo looking! The black background really adds to it. 


Scanman - Love the image from the FDR monument!



There, caught up! (Phew!) This thread IS rockin' on!


----------



## mrjimmy

I spend a lot of time wandering the back alleys of my neighbourhood (dog walks) and find them to be some of my favourite places to observe the essence of a community. The fronts of houses often don't tell the whole story. 

Here are some from this morning's dog walk.

In keeping with this theme, I'm a fan of the work of Canadian painter Albert Jacques Franck, whose work was inspired by these urban treasures.

Albert Jacques Franck on artnet


----------



## KC4

From the pedestrian bridge near Crowchild over Glenmore Trail yesterday morning. Taken with my old 3G iPhone.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


>


This is a great shot kps. It does feel like a diorama.


----------



## Max

KC4- thanks for the complements re the artwork.

MrJimmy - couldn't agree more about alleyways. Here's one of mine from south Riverdale, April 2005. Nasty little corner that it is.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> This is a great shot kps. It does feel like a diorama.


Exactly.

Initially that wasn't my intention, but when I saw it while working the image, I knew I'd be keeping it.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> In keeping with this theme, I'm a fan of the work of Canadian painter Albert Jacques Franck, whose work was inspired by these urban treasures.


I've seen his work and the numerous artists following in his footsteps (pun intended).

Nice slices of the neighbourhood, mrJ.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Nice slices of the neighbourhood, mrJ.


Thanks kps. It's a mutual admiration society in here. 

Here's another from 4 years back.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> KC4- thanks for the complements re the artwork.
> 
> MrJimmy - couldn't agree more about alleyways. Here's one of mine from south Riverdale, April 2005. Nasty little corner that it is.


Nice texture in that spiky little number Max. 

Alleys are the best. Quiet and contemplative. A more natural urban experience, not dressed to conceal.


----------



## ScanMan

Lane tour with Charlie.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Could do. I am not sure there'd be enough interest to sustain it.
> 
> Art is a tricky thing. We all think we know what it is - and even more vehemently, what it is not - *but it's all too easy to get bogged down in a welter of definitions, justifications, snobbery and strenuous academic wrangling. It's just a turn-off to me... in a way, I'm done with trying to figure out what it is, or with getting people on board to understand my work - or anyone else's, really. It's just a waste of time to me and I'd rather get on with making stuff. After years of awkward wrestling with terms/concepts/definition, vague suppositions, weird entitlements and flaky posturing, blustery ignoramuses full of fear and loathing for the arts, etc., I'm far more interested in keeping on keeping on. *Speaking for myself only, at this stage of the game it's all about diverting energy to serve only the most useful activities.
> 
> Let the younger folks defend, discover, declare. Right now I'm happy if I can pick up a brush and, from time to time, do something remarkable with it.
> 
> Occasionally I do feel there's discussions I can contribute to - making a living via the visual arts, for example. That and outlandish price schemes too many of my fellow artists shackle themselves to... that's a juicy topic right there. But a thread which goes on and on? Frankly, I don't think most Ehmac folks are all that interested. Politics and sports are much sexier draws for the masses.
> 
> That said, I hope you and others will prove me wrong.


I hear ya Max. I loved my years at Ottawa U getting my BFA but the emphasis of the department there was on the conceptual and theoretical side of things which I bought into for much of my time there. However, once having graduated with all that conceptual and theoretical background filling up my head space it became an impediment to actually doing work. I felt I had to conceptually justify a piece and it's "meaning" before going ahead and just using my intuition and inspiration and not worrying about what it "meant" and if it was art and it's place within the context of "contemporary art". I also became totally frustrated, disenchanted and at times downright disgusted with the "ivory tower" mentality of the academic art world. I haven't set foot inside it since.

So my path totally changed and I became involved in video production, post production, graphic design and ultimately marketing and communication. I have now been in those fields for almost twenty years. But now I find myself more and more frustrated with doing someone else's bidding and I am focusing more and more on doing my own thing and be damned what anyone else wants or thinks. Probably because now that I am older I feel there is only so much time left to be able to do my own thing, whereas when I was younger I felt everything was just a stepping stone to somewhere else. Now what I am most concerned with is the here and now and life is not elsewhere or somewhere in the future... now is I all I can be certain of I bloody well better make the best of it.


----------



## SINC

Cedar gal, eyeing me up . . .


----------



## screature

I see your "cedar gal" and raise you a gnarled gargoyle...


----------



## MickMac

Screature, that's a great shot and very interesting! I first saw a raptor type of bird.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> I see your "cedar gal" and raise you a gnarled gargoyle...


Excellent!


----------



## kps

screature said:


> I see your "cedar gal" and raise you a gnarled gargoyle...


I recall seeing your gargoyle before...still excellent!


----------



## screature

kps said:


> I recall seeing your gargoyle before...still excellent!


Thanks kps and a good memory... albeit in a different incarnation. It just fit within the general sentiment of the most recent postings.... so because it was somewhat of a repeat I felt I had to change it up a little by cropping it differently and apply different post applications just to make it a different version.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

MickMac said:


> Screature, that's a great shot and very interesting! I first saw a raptor type of bird.





ScanMan said:


> Excellent!


Oh and lest I forget... thanks so much to MickMac and ScanMan... much appreciated.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Wow TD, what can I say...


----------



## Max

Screature: we are on the same page with respect to the arts. The thing that often most peeves me is the pathetic reliance of many a contemporary exhibiting artist on obfuscating, heavily coded jargon. I find it alienating and often absurdly pretentious.

But back on topic; I wood like to contribute something too.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature: we are on the same page with respect to the arts.* The thing that often most peeves me is the pathetic reliance of many a contemporary exhibiting artist on obfuscating, heavily coded jargon. I find it alienating and often absurdly pretentious.*
> 
> But back on topic; I wood like to contribute something too.


+1 Absolutely agree.

I wood like to express my appreciation for your contribution.


----------



## Max

Thanks, screature.

Another streetcar shot, from earlier today.


----------



## kps

Doug, nice shot and processing on the burl.

Cool shot of the rocket, Max.


----------



## KC4

I woodn't want to miss out on the woody-fest in this thread.....







Interior detail - 96 year old barn in Natchitoches. Louisiana, 2007


----------



## Guest

I'll see your wood creations and raise you an elephant (or is it a rhino?)


Elephant Tree by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## DempsyMac

wow Mguertin, that is just great! I love seeing photo's like that, I always say that I want to take those kind of photo's but I can never see them with my eye


----------



## SINC

Mountain Ash, back yard, late afternoon sun.


----------



## DempsyMac

here is the view from my seats at the GreyCup yesterday watching BT (not BTO) during the half time show
Shot with my iPhone and a freezing cold hand out of my glove)


----------



## Guest

Trevor Robertson said:


> wow Mguertin, that is just great! I love seeing photo's like that, I always say that I want to take those kind of photo's but I can never see them with my eye


Thanks Trevor 

This one was a no brainer ... it wasn't a trick of the view or anything, it was just like that from just about any angle you looked at it. That tree was in the private gardens of the castle atop the hill in Sintra, Portugal. Not the "real" moorish castle (which was half way up the hill) but one that was built in the 1700's by some rich folk that moved there ... it was so over the top it was (not) funny. Looked like it had just about every cliche "castle" sort of thing going ... but it was pretty spectacular. We took the "back" way down from visiting it, which included strolling through their gardens were this tree was. We ended up almost getting locked into the grounds for the night ... but that's another story for another thread


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> I'll see your wood creations and raise you an elephant (or is it a rhino?)


Nice mg... where was that shot? Never mind I just saw your subsequent post.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Mountain Ash, back yard, late afternoon sun.


Nice colour saturation SINC.


----------



## iamunique127

SINC: nice colours, contrast, saturation and composition. I love photos like that. Is it recent?


----------



## SINC

iamunique127 said:


> SINC: nice colours, contrast, saturation and composition. I love photos like that. Is it recent?


Couple of winters back as I recall, but it looks the very same this afternoon.


----------



## iamunique127

I walk my dog everyday and always have a camera with me (that's the best kind). 

This photo is from walk in the park a few weeks ago. I kind of missed the wood theme but here it is anyway.


----------



## iamunique127

This was also taken a few weeks ago before all the snow came


----------



## iamunique127

iPhone photo. PP in the Photogene app


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Thanks Trevor
> 
> This one was a no brainer ... it wasn't a trick of the view or anything, it was just like that from just about any angle you looked at it. That tree was in the private gardens of the castle atop the hill in Sintra, Portugal. Not the "real" moorish castle (which was half way up the hill) but one that was built in the 1700's by some rich folk that moved there ... it was so over the top it was (not) funny. Looked like it had just about every cliche "castle" sort of thing going ... but it was pretty spectacular. We took the "back" way down from visiting it, which included strolling through their gardens were this tree was. We ended up almost getting locked into the grounds for the night ... but that's another story for another thread


Awesome shot mg!

There were castles up there? We didn't see any castles up on the hill in Cintra....


----------



## Guest

You didn't even see the hill it seems!  What a beautiful little town that is, very fairy-tale like. Would be a great setting for movie stuff.


----------



## egremont

iamunique127 said:


> This was also taken a few weeks ago before all the snow came


Another delicious photo ! Keeping the bittersweet as desktop for awhile longer.

Any chance you would tell us about your camera/lens ?

Thanks - please keep posting your photos


----------



## SINC

Moon shot:


----------



## ScanMan

KC4 – super shot, that Cinta Fog one!

Tonight's musings...red, gold, brown, green...


----------



## SINC

Little upchange in the colour. Was out in the garage yesterday and shot these two angles of my 1949 Meteor custom coupe.


----------



## SINC

A couple more from last summer. Sister-in-law's lillies and old steam tractor.


----------



## Macified

Sunrise over winter foothills...


----------



## iamunique127

egremont said:


> Another delicious photo ! Keeping the bittersweet as desktop for awhile longer.
> 
> Any chance you would tell us about your camera/lens ?
> 
> Thanks - please keep posting your photos



Thanks egremont. I'm happy you enjoy the photos.

As for the gear that produced them, I use Nikon. The D300S and D70S bodies both produce great results. 

The photos you've seen have been taken mainly with my most used lens: Nikkor AF-D 28-105 f3.5-4.5 Macro. 

Otherwise, I use a variety of Nikon fixed focal length and zoom lenses.

Then of course, there is the iPhone.

This one was taken with my only non-Nikon lens, the Tokina 12-24 f4








A greenway not far from my home in Winnipeg.


----------



## KC4

Macified said:


> Sunrise over winter foothills...


Macified....looks awesome, from what I can tell. Can you post it any larger?

iamunique127- The moose antler image is very cool. I think the power lines really add to it and balance it. Just great!


----------



## Macified

Here's the larger version. Taken and posted from an iPhone 3G through Tapatalk. Didn't realize it would just do the small image.


----------



## screature

*And now for something completely different...*

A shot from a series called, _Into the Mystic_.


----------



## Macified

Jabba the Hut


----------



## screature

Another one....


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> A couple more from last summer. Sister-in-law's lillies and old steam tractor.


Nice composition on the lily shot SINC... I like it the way it is but if you have Lightroom or Aperture I think it could benefit from a little more contrast and saturation.... just IMHO.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice composition on the lily shot SINC... I like it the way it is but if you have Lightroom or Aperture I think it could benefit from a little more contrast and saturation.... just IMHO.


You mean like this?


----------



## iamunique127

screature said:


> A shot from a series called, _Into the Mystic_.
> 
> View attachment 17317


Those are a couple interesting images 

Can you elaborate on them? I'd be interested in the story and the series.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> You mean like this?


I think it is a really good image but just in my minds eye I see the contrast between the red and the green as even more striking... just my personal taste. I don't really even know why I am saying this.... whatever works for you SINC... but this is more what I see if it were an image I shot and how I might adjust it....

I started this post so I feel compelled to finish it but seriously... whatever works for you is all that matters.


----------



## KC4

Hey Screature, I love this Mystic series.. I believe I've seen one other piece that you posted before. Really, very cool.


----------



## screature

iamunique127 said:


> Those are a couple interesting images
> 
> Can you elaborate on them? I'd be interested in the story and the series.


Sure iamunique127.... This is an old series that I shot at a fish and game club called Kensington that my Dad belonged to since the mid "50s and that I grew up with going to since I was a very young boy. The lake these particular shots were taken on was Blue Lake. The main lake was called Kensington Lake and it was surrounded by 19 smaller lakes (of which Blue was one ) that you could access from the main lake by going to a landing and then hike varying distances to reach one of the smaller lakes which depending on the size of the lake would have more or less row boats locked up at it on a landing at the smaller lake.

These pictures were taken in my twenties when I had already been going there for 15 years or more. They are Photoshop manipulations that reflect the feeling that I had of the place as being very mystical. I always felt a little bit afraid in the bush even though I loved it very much... like it was filled with powers or spirits I didn't quite understand but none the less appreciated and sensed.


----------



## iamunique127

Thanks

Like I said, very interesting. The "mystical" sure comes through.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Hey Screature, I love this Mystic series.. I believe I've seen one other piece that you posted before. Really, very cool.


Thanks Kim... This is the one that you would have seen before in the short lived "Arts" thread...


----------



## ScanMan

Just fooling with filters.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> Just fooling with filters.


Really like this SC although the post processing is not my favourite part. The image is strong on it's own.


----------



## mrjimmy

Macified said:


> Here's the larger version. Taken and posted from an iPhone 3G through Tapatalk. Didn't realize it would just do the small image.


Great! Love the contrasts.


----------



## The Doug

ScanMan said:


> Just fooling with filters.


You fooled just right - terrific image. :clap:

Looks like it could be the Millennium Falcon's hangar...


----------



## ScanMan

TD and mrJ - Thanks. The shot caught my attention in colour, got better in B&W and IMO was asking to be played with. I like the shapes and tones...just seeing where it might go. In this incarnation, it certainly does look otherworldly/futuristic. If I was to print it, though, it'd be the punchiest straight B&W I could deliver.


----------



## screature

This thread has gotten a little sleepy...

Mexico March 2010


----------



## kps

Nice work folks.

Enjoyed the gallery shots, ScanMan, looks like you nailed the exposure under some difficult circumstances. Is that a Van Gogh she's copying?

Screatch, interesting mirroring in those Mystic images...liked it. Your Mexican dome is very nice.

KC, enjoyed your misty town.. very nice.


Me, well very busy at work, but here's one from today taken with the iPhone...once again, don't snitch on me to the cops.

Hwy 401 around Port Hope this aft, on my way to Belleville. Left lane covered, middle and right pulverized into slush by trucks. Not a salter or plow in sight.


----------



## Max

Geez. I'm on that same road tomorrow afternoon. Hope that guck is not falling from the skies then.

Excellent work, all.

Here's a little something I picked up in a trade recently. Craigslist - my salvation and damnation.


----------



## ScanMan

*Man, that's nicely done!


----------



## Max

And another for good measure. Haven't been shooting for a few days, then today I shot guitars for the sake of documentation. Couldn't help myself from doing a little bit of interpretive work anyway.


----------



## SINC

Always like anything in wood and here are a couple of shots of my desktop mascot, my buddy the otter. Carved him quite a few years back as a letter opener, but like him better as my monitor monitor, so to speak.


----------



## Max

Cool stylized otter, Sinc.


----------



## kps

Yo, if you see me...wave!

The first is awesome...soooo crisp.

I find the second a little bright in the centre. Perhaps try a little recovery slider adjustment on it.


----------



## kps

Nice carving SINC...great job!


----------



## Max

Agreed, kps. Will see if I can do better with it.

If I see you... sure, I'll wave. LOL! I'll be in a little red bug of a car, going the other way. Cheers!

OK, here it is. Mo bettah? The treatment is very graphic... like a light pencil sketch.


----------



## kps

Sho is. 

Nice geeetar, too.

Maybe I'll see you on this road north of Brighton. Also today. LOL


----------



## Max

I _really_ like that image. Very painterly. Starkly atmospheric but very beautiful. Very nice job, kps.

We're getting iPhone 4s in the next couple of days. Look forward to shooting with it, funny as that sounds!


----------



## kps

Thanks Max.

I'm still on the iPhone 3G. Perhaps next year I'll upgrade.


----------



## ScanMan

Yeah, kps, that last one is sweet. Very much like some of the older shots that come my way. Now, you're not doing your processing behind the wheel are you?!


----------



## kps

Thanks.

I just got a new truck, 2nd day using it...it has radar, lane detection and smart cruise. I'm not kidding. Warns me when I go over the centre line or shoulder line, warns me if I'm getting too close to traffic ahead of me and the smart cruise slows me down when I approach traffic in front of me.

So yeah, perhaps I could do my processing in the cab. 

Radar video: 
http://www.roadranger.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@eaton/@roadranger/documents/content/ct_193247.wmv

VORAD System:
Collision Warning

...and this page needs a pic:

Also from today...leaving Oshawa...it's not going to be a good day:


----------



## Max

Scary stuff! Looks like smog mixed with snow - lovely.

Getting away from guitars and black & white - jumping into Saturationville.


----------



## kps

Nice capturation. No doubt another condo being planted. lol


----------



## Max

Going up everywhere, they are. I'm an occasional visit to the skyscraper page. Lots of stuff there for people interested in proposed and under construction towers around the world - including that fantastic, improbable category, the supertalls. Toronto is very well represented on the site - second only to New York for drawings and information on existing and new towers.


----------



## SoyMac

Mexico, eh?
.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> I just got a new truck, ...


Ooooh, any pics of the new (18) wheels, grille, or dashboard, or , or...? I really like your road shots kps....the higher vantage really works well. The road conditions look nasty. 

When I have to drive on highways like that I, er, follow behind the big rigs because I assume they (1) know what they doing, (2) can probably see better than I can and (3) they usually momentarily clear the lane tracks of snow and slush with their bigger double tires. I don't know whether this pi$$es the truckers off or not (hope not). I try to stay away from their blind areas.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> Geez. I'm on that same road tomorrow afternoon. Hope that guck is not falling from the skies then.
> 
> Excellent work, all.
> 
> Here's a little something I picked up in a trade recently. Craigslist - my salvation and damnation.


That is a gorgeous guitar.
I like the composition and exposure, too.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Going up everywhere, they are. I'm an occasional visit to the skyscraper page. Lots of stuff there for people interested in proposed and under construction towers around the world - including that fantastic, improbable category, the supertalls. Toronto is very well represented on the site - second only to New York for drawings and information on existing and new towers.


If you're into that kind of stuff, you may also like this site: SkyscraperCity - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Ooooh, any pics of the new (18) wheels, grille, or dashboard, or , or...? I really like your road shots kps....the higher vantage really works well. The road conditions look nasty.
> 
> When I have to drive on highways like that I, er, follow behind the big rigs because I assume they (1) know what they doing, (2) can probably see better than I can and (3) they usually momentarily clear the lane tracks of snow and slush with their bigger double tires. I don't know whether this pi$$es the truckers off or not (hope not). I try to stay away from their blind areas.


Re: #1 ---never assume.
Re: #2 ---only if we didn't forget our corrective eye wear
Re: #3 ---or spray it in large chunks back at you


I'll see what I can do about the pics of the ride. Tempted to bring my dSLR to work with me.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Mexico, eh?
> .


After today, I was just about ready to swear at you Soy, but instead I'm searching travel sites. I have a week booked in January. 

Nice...warm...memories in those images.


----------



## KC4

Nice Mexico shots SoyMac, especially the iguana one.

I have many, many Mexican images documenting the best and the worst....even iguanas.


----------



## iamunique127

iPhone 3G photo, CameraBag app, Instant effect










model release available if required


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Re: #1 ---never assume.


Yes, silly me.


kps said:


> Re: #2 ---only if we didn't forget our corrective eye wear


Snort. Probably still see better than I can, especially at night.


kps said:


> Re: #3 ---or spray it in large chunks back at you


That's why I look for the rigs with the best mud/slush flaps.


kps said:


> I'll see what I can do about the pics of the ride. Tempted to bring my dSLR to work with me.


Yesss, dooo iiit.


----------



## KC4

iamunique127 said:


> iPhone 3G photo, CameraBag app, Instant effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model release available if required


Interesting 127. Is that you? Great shot from an iPhone.
Camera Bag app? I'll have to check that out.


----------



## ScanMan

What happened to the moustache, KC4?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Maybe I'll see you on this road north of Brighton. Also today. LOL


I agree with Max. Beautiful moody shot. Allows the mind to wander.


----------



## kps

Thank you Mr.J


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> What happened to the moustache, KC4?


Mowvember is over... 

Cool shot ScanMan , where is that?


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> What happened to the moustache, KC4?


Screature is correct.
It got waxed.


----------



## SINC

Biker doggie . . .


----------



## SoyMac

"I wish I was in
Tijuana
(not) eating barbequed iguana."

Okay, just 2 more ..


----------



## ScanMan

Nice colours, SoyMac. Is the dog checking if your horizon is level?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Biker doggie . . .


Funny SINC....


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> "I wish I was in
> Tijuana
> (not) eating barbequed iguana."
> 
> Okay, just 2 more ..


Nice play on perspective in the first shot and love the colour of the ocean and of course the "pooch" in the second...

And no... no end of Mexico shots in sight...


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Screature is correct.
> It got waxed.


Holy crap KC4 I hope it didn't take all that wax to get rid of your "stache"....  Oouuch! 

Where is that shot?


----------



## SINC

Ghost berries . . .


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Holy crap KC4 I hope it didn't take all that wax to get rid of your "stache"....  Oouuch!
> 
> Where is that shot?


Hee hee.. Mexico Senor. I can't remember the name of the exact town at the momento, but I can deeg eet up for you, eef you waaant.

P.S. Love the sign on the banos. No language barrier there.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Ghost berries . . .


Awesome image SINC. I like dispersement of color and white/black.


----------



## SINC

Backyard shot from mid-summer, crystal butterfly, ominous sky, Virginia Creeper under a Maple tree with a dash of Petunia purple . . .


----------



## kps

Just a couple of oldies to keep this thread rocking...

*








*


----------



## Max

I like the angle you shot it at in the first one, kps. Rather jaunty skew to that roofline.

Pulley gear hanging in the gloom by the stone foundation walls of an old downtown Warkworth building.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> I like the angle you shot it at in the first one, kps. Rather jaunty skew to that roofline.
> 
> Pulley gear hanging in the gloom by the stone foundation walls of an old downtown Warkworth building.


It wants to be a pagoda. lol All done in LR using auto lens correction from a fisheye original, then fine tuned in manual.


----------



## iamunique127

KC4 said:


> Interesting 127. Is that you? Great shot from an iPhone.
> Camera Bag app? I'll have to check that out.


No, not me. It's my brother though.

I usually entitle the shot "1974" and at first ppl wonder how he looks the same in 1974 as he does today.

Camera Bag is a must-have app if you use an iPhone camera. As is Photogene (it's touted as Photoshop for iPhone). Sorry, don't mean to make this into a iPhone app thread.


----------



## iamunique127

SINC said:


> Biker doggie . . .
> 
> That is one mean looking dude.
> 
> It looks like one who hangs out with the guys from Rescue Ink


----------



## screature

Nice shots Lyle... what's Rescue Ink?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice shots Lyle... what's Rescue Ink?


Rescue Ink was a National Geo TV show that featured a New Jersey biker club who rescued abused animals. Too bad it was cancelled, but I guess the public can only stand so many dog shows:

Rescue Ink | National Geographic Channel


----------



## screature

Thanks SINC.


----------



## iamunique127

screature said:


> Nice shots Lyle... what's Rescue Ink?



Rescue Ink - We're the Army for the Animals. 

They were on a promo and fund raising tour here in the summer.

I figured it was a good opportunity to get close-up shots of some bikers w/o any worries. I lived to tell the tale.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> 1956-57, 1/2 frame 35mm. For the life of me, I can't think of what camera shot that format pre-Pen. Just posted them cause they gave me a laugh as well.


ScanMan, I'm digging up your old post because I may have have stumbled upon an answer;

Is this the fossil you were talking about?:
Rare Canon Demi half-frame 35mm film camera - Ottawa Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## SoyMac

mguertin said:


> I see a lot of Canon 17-40 f/4 L's going here for $550-650 range. Fantastic lens, really really good bang for the buck. Probably of of the most affordable L series lenses you're going to find out there in fact. If low light was not a concern for me I would still be using mine! I upgraded to the 16-35 f/2.8L because I needed something faster as I started doing more band type stuff and less architecture :/...


mguertin, I somehow missed your excellent, informative post here - Thanks for this info!

Yes, I've been seeing the Canon 17-40 f/4 L, even new, at a good price. 
I'm looking for one used, but not having any luck in the Ottawa area. If I don't find a used one in the next month or so, I'll probably have saved enough by then to buy a new one. 

I'm also keeping my eyes open for the Sigma that kps suggested.

Although my impulsive nature finds it uncomfortable, it certainly won't _hurt_ me to wait a bit longer. 

Thanks, mg!


----------



## SoyMac

Amazing photos, EVERYONE!!



kps said:


> ... a few from my reno hell of '06-'07.[/IMG]


kps, you've taken something we usually consider mundane at best, and normally kind of unappealing, and made it ridiculously striking. Great job! Now, I have to reconsider holding off purchasing a wide lens. 

And your shot of the Bighorn Sheep is just ... ... damn you. :clap:
There. I hurled my camera out into the Rideau. Instead of taking any more photos, I'm going to lay on the couch and watch reruns of Three's Company.
(Great work , Man!)


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> ScanMan, I'm digging up your old post because I may have have stumbled upon an answer;
> 
> Is this the fossil you were talking about?:
> Rare Canon Demi half-frame 35mm film camera - Ottawa Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


Sorry to have mislead you, but your post prompted me to re-examine the curious slides in question, and their image area is exactly 22mm square (smaller than 126 format). At first blush, I just thought they were half-frame. So it's still a mystery. The Canon you found is very cool, though. Here it is on a site I poke around in, from time to time: Canon Camera Museum | Camera Hall - Film Cameras


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Amazing photos, EVERYONE!!
> 
> kps, you've taken something we usually consider mundane at best, and normally kind of unappealing, and made it ridiculously striking. Great job! Now, I have to reconsider holding off purchasing a wide lens.
> 
> And your shot of the Bighorn Sheep is just ... ... damn you. :clap:
> There. I hurled my camera out into the Rideau. Instead of taking any more photos, I'm going to lay on the couch and watch reruns of Three's Company.
> (Great work , Man!)


You all cought up now Soy?

Thanks for the kind words, appreciate it.

Those, as well as the building in post 3635 were taken with the Nikkor 10.5mm DX fisheye. It's a crop sensor lens but fills the frame, corrections can be performed in Nikon's NX software or as of LR3 with lens profiles built in.

I don't know if Canon has an equivalent, so I did'n go beyond recommending full frame lenses in the earlier post.


----------



## kps

Pic time:

Not crazy about the centred composition, but here it is anyway.
*


----------



## Max

Nice, kps. Definitely my stomping ground. I love it down there. Must take a trip out there this week. I've a sense it will all change rapidly. Pinewood is intent on a massive expansion and the traffic is only going to intensify in the coming years. Much of what makes it work in terms of mood will inevitably change.

Great play of scale between the Hearn plant stack and the CN towah.


----------



## kps

Hearn is a 'monster' isn't it? Love to get inside for some urban exploring, but since that unfortunate accident there, I doubt it would be easy.


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> mguertin, I somehow missed your excellent, informative post here - Thanks for this info!
> 
> Yes, I've been seeing the Canon 17-40 f/4 L, even new, at a good price.
> I'm looking for one used, but not having any luck in the Ottawa area. If I don't find a used one in the next month or so, I'll probably have saved enough by then to buy a new one.
> 
> I'm also keeping my eyes open for the Sigma that kps suggested.
> 
> Although my impulsive nature finds it uncomfortable, it certainly won't _hurt_ me to wait a bit longer.
> 
> Thanks, mg!


Glad you got caught up! No offence to kps .. but head to head I think that Sigma would be very hard pressed to show a similar IQ to the 17-40 L series lenses .. unless you really need to go extra wide like that I wouldn't bother with the Sigma ... you're using a full frame camera and 17mm is _very_ wide, anything more and you start to get into that whole fisheye type experience.


----------



## kps

Hey, no offence taken. The only reason I mentioned the Sigma was because as a Canon shooter I figured Soy would already be familiar with Canon's full frame offerings in the 'L' class. Especially when he indicated feeling very much restricted with the 24mm he currently owns.

As a side note, Sigma has been very well received in pro circles and I'm not above paying less for a lens that can give me quality approaching or even the same as an OEM lens. I saved $1000 getting a Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 vs getting the same from Nikon. Ok, it lacks the VR, but really, I've been shooting for 40years now without it.


----------



## Guest

Those last 7mm from 24 down to 17 are big mm  I'm not against Sigma, but for wide angle lens bang for the buck lots of people call that 17-40 the best deal you can get on an L lens. Read a couple articles that directly compared them too and I think that Sigma would not be a great choice on a full frame, they complain that it's soft in the corners on APS-C cropped sensors ..on full frame I dunno what it would be like.


----------



## ScanMan

Been printing all day...a quickie to unwind.


----------



## Max

Great particulate colour in that shot, man! Very textural and vivid.

Trump tower rising, Friday night after libations with my brother downtown:


----------



## screature

^^^ Nice B&W conversion and composition Max.


----------



## Max

Thanks screature. That same night I took a bunch of shots using the Intelligent Auto function (I've had good results doing macros in daylight hours using that mode), only to discover, once back home in LR, that it only saves jpgs rather than RAW... I'm not sure why it's doing that when in that mode but it's enough to turn me off off using it. I'll compensate for those night shots the old school way and see where it gets me.

What shots I did looked great while on the small screen but once in LR it's a different story. Somewhat soft and too noisy and not all that interesting anymore.


----------



## kps

Still, it's well composed and gives you a sense of what's going on...and that includes the street light, it somehow belongs. So the TO Trump tower is going up, rather disappointed with the facade...expected better.


----------



## kps

> Great particulate colour in that shot, man! Very textural and vivid.


+1 
the spider seems _chameleonnesque_, a match to it's surroundings.


----------



## Max

I picked one of LR's black and white creative presets to get me going in that shot. Often one of them will make a good starting point.

The Trump tower has gone through at least one redesign since its announcement... it's been scaled back in height, for one thing, and perhaps its style has been reigned in as well. It remains to be seen whether it will have any character or simply resemble another forlorn box among a clump of glassy boxes. Hard to tell at this point, especially at night, standing at the foot of it; and I've not seen any impressive renderings of what it's supposed to look like once finished. There are some other new buildings downtown that at least offer up some interesting curves and angles. It's a denser skyline these days. I note also the rise of quite tall buildings clustered around the 401... real estate being what it is.

Another shot from the same night - as I work my way up to the Queen car.


----------



## screature

^^^Nice toning Max... somehow it makes it feel like it is from another era.

Here is one from a friend's garden... some messin' about in LR and PS.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ..Another shot from the same night - as I work my way up to the Queen car.


Max, great shot (Deloitte)! Gee, could the sidewalk have been any more helpful?


----------



## screature

a nearby swamp...


----------



## ScanMan

^ Killer tone on that one!


----------



## Max

Yeah, I'm digging that one too. Love the raking angle as well...so wrong it's right!

Soymac: thanks!


----------



## screature

at Shediac beach....


----------



## kps

Yeah, I like the swamp image too. I'm generally not a huge fan of "the tilt", but it works in this image. Nicely done.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> ^ Killer tone on that one!





Max said:


> Yeah, I'm digging that one too. Love the raking angle as well...so wrong it's right!
> 
> Soymac: thanks!


Thanks guys...


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Yeah, I like the swamp image too. I'm generally not a huge fan of "the tilt", but it works in this image. Nicely done.


Thanks kps...The "tilt" can definitely be over done, some people seem to use it as a cheap gimmick but with this subject matter it just seemed to "click".


----------



## kps

screature said:


> at Shediac beach....


Self portrait?

That harsh mid-day sun is hard to deal with...you dealt with it rather nicely.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Self portrait?
> 
> That harsh mid-day sun is hard to deal with...you dealt with it rather nicely.


Well actually yes and no... it is me and my friend of 30 years. My wife took the photo and I did the post, so I guess it was a collaboration.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Well actually yes and no... it is me and my friend of 30 years. My wife took the photo and I did the post, so I guess it was a collaboration.


Well, since you're posting your wife's shots...

Getting back to the "tilt", my wife loves the tilt...the more severe the better. LOL

I know why she did it, but I just can't wrap my head around it when it's this extreme:

Her tilted image:








*
My image:


----------



## screature

the best our lilies ever looked... the year before the lily beetle infestation...









here they are in colour...


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Well, since you're posting your wife's shots...
> 
> Getting back to the "tilt", my wife loves the tilt...the more severe the better. LOL
> 
> I know why she did it, but I just can't wrap my head around it when it's this extreme:


Yep I can see why she did it as well, but truth be told it makes me a little nauseous... kind of like being on a ship at sea... I prefer yours.


----------



## ScanMan

Whoa, NICE lilies, screature! Primo saturation! 

Me, I'm in a different space, today. Thinking about ghosts of Korea, and the BS going on over there again.


----------



## KC4

Warning: Rant 

I don’t know why so many locals (even some pros) think that one of the London Drugs Photo Labs here is so stellar. My experience has been abysmal, but I since I was redirected there again recently to resolve a problem, I thought I would give them one more try. 

The problem: One new and full 8 GB Compact Flash card I purchased while visiting the Rock of Gibraltar (Hey, It was such a good deal at the time) seemed to be unreadable by my Mac. The image files were there – I could see them on my camera’s display. (I think I know what caused the problem. I believe, in my typical rush and the delirium of getting "such a good deal," I forgot to format the card prior to using it. D’oh!)

Yesterday morning I brought the card in to the LD photo desk and explained the issue. No thanks, I didn’t want prints made of any of the 840-something images. I just wanted the raw and jpg files recovered and burned onto a couple DVDs please. Especially the raw files please, I specifically noted. (The jpgs would be a bonus.) The guy said no problem and asked if I would wait while the contents of my CF card was being downloaded to the lab’s processing drive. 

Yep, I’ll wait …and wait I did…over half an hour watching LD’s miserably slow card reader chew through the batch. I was convinced over a half dozen times that the system had hung up because the lack-of-progress bar completely froze for minutes at a time. “Yep! It’s really dead this time! It’s been on 43% for the last 7 minutes! That’s it. Phfft! Kaput! (waving over the attendant) ..Oh.. No.. Look! LOOK! It’s 44%! (Gawd. Where’s the Prozac aisle?)

I opted to return the next day for my DVDs, however, later that afternoon I received a message from the LD lab to call them as there was a “problem”. Of course the number he left for me to return the call was out of service. Naturally, when I found my way to the lab’s phone line from the main number, there was no one answering it and no way to leave a message. Finally after 4-5 more tries throughout the afternoon, the lab guy picked up the phone…WOOT!

Lab guy: There seems to be a strange problem. There are two copies of each image on your card. Do you want duplicate copies of the same images? Or do you want a duplicate disk? 
Me: I shoot in both raw and jpg. That’s why there are two copies of each image. If I only get the raw files, that’s OK.. That’s what is most important to me. 
Lab guy: You should have received special software with your camera that can process the raw files. We don’t have that software here. If you don’t have that program, contact your camera’s manufacturer to obtain it. 

Me: Huh? Yes, I have that software already. My computer already has processed many raw files in this manner. It’s just this card that my computer is having trouble reading for some reason. 
Lab Guy: A raw file is a data file. Many computers can’t read them because they are gibberish to them. It’s in a whole different language than jpg files. 

Me: Um. Yeah, right. So, are you telling me that you cannot recover the raw files for me? 
Lab guy: Oh yes, we can. They are converted to jpg files for you.

Me: I don’t want them converted to jpg files. I prefer to work with raw files.
Lab guy: You can’t work with raw files; you need more special software to be able to work with raw files. Raw files are data files, not image files.
Me: Um. Yeah, I got that part. I have both the full version of Photoshop and Lightroom on my computer. I have worked with raw files before. It’s just this particular CF card that I need the raw data files from. I was told that London Drugs had special software that could salvage/recover data from cards and such. Can you recover the files in raw data format? 
Lab guy: Yes, but …as-I-said…our system automatically converts them to jpgs. You can work with JPGs in Photoshop. Many people do.
Me: ….
Lab guy: Maybe there is something wrong with your computer. Is it a Mac? 
Me: Huh? No! I mean, yes, I have a Mac, but nothing is wrong with the computer, it’s just this particular CF card that seems unreadable.

Lab guy: Oooh, you have a Mac, that’s probably it…..we see a lot of people with Macs being unable to read these types of files. You will need to talk to our computer tech department to resolve this. Shall I transfer you?
Me: No! Er, not right now, thanks. Can I cancel this job please? 
Lab Guy: We have the jpgs already on DVD for you if you like.
Me: Well, let me see if I can get the raw files recovered somehow, somewhere first. That is really what I want.
Lab guy: Could be that your card is corrupt. Probably the FAT file. The FAT file is like the librarian for all the files.
Me: Hm. Yeah, I know. Could you just hang on to the jpg DVDs for a day or so, and I’ll get back to you?
Lab guy: Except your librarian died and nobody knows how to get the files. They are still there though. 
Me. Uh huh.
Lab Guy: It’s like traveling to Paris and you have to use the washroom but you can’t find one and nobody speaks your language! But there are washrooms there, for sure! 

Me: Okayyy. I think it would be simpler if I just cancelled my job in its entirety, thanks anyway. 

(I’m not making a word of this up – p.m. me if you want the number to contact this guy so you can talk to him yourself for whatever entertainment can be derived from it) 

Rant over -


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Warning: Rant
> I don’t know why so many locals (even some pros) think that one of the London Drugs Photo Labs here is so stellar. ... -


Sorry for your trouble, KC4. 
And I wasn't laughing at your expense as I read it. I was laughing because, 
1. This was well-written, and 
2. because of all the times over the years I've heard, "Oh, it's because you're on a Mac that you're having a problem with (playing videos/seeing photos/using email/getting online/visiting websites/ your internet is slow/Macs don't handle colour/ wireless/ that kind of mouse ... ")

I'm not making this up: This year, my friend's 21 year-old-son claimed that Macs can't play video.

I hope you get those RAW files recovered and fast.


----------



## screature

ScanMan said:


> Whoa, NICE lilies, screature! Primo saturation!
> 
> Me, I'm in a different space, today. Thinking about ghosts of Korea, and the BS going on over there again.


Thanks ScanMan... where are these "ghosts" that you shot? Very haunting.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Thanks ScanMan... where are these "ghosts" that you shot? Very haunting.


Was just noodling some of my Washington stuff - Vietnam memorial, Korean memorial...

Walking among these guys marching out of the woods, is a sobering experience.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Warning: Rant....


Oh the horror....


----------



## ScanMan

Change of pace. Kawarthas Cup, Peterborough 1970. Arctic Cat 2nd from bottom, will take it.


----------



## screature

A grey cold day outside and my wife has the flu and I have been tending to her and she has been in bed for the last several hours so I have time on my hands and I have been going over some older work.

So here are a few of the original shots from a project called _Talisman Tide_ that was inspired from photos of the underside of a loading ramp on the "Princess of Acadia", the ferry that crosses the Bay of Fundy from Saint John, New Brunswick to Digby, Nova Scotia. They are the "originals" from which the rest of the series were created using PS many years ago. There are over 100 "daughter" images.


----------



## kps

Wow KC, that's a head-bang, a face-palm and a roll-eyes all in one.

Hope you have better choices out there or at least another LD with a more "stable" lab attendant because this guy is definitely whacked.


----------



## keebler27

*Clear to land on runway 425, watch for snow*

I've been porting my camera around hoping to catch a shot at a nice big buck I've been seeing. I was sad to not see him today (saw him yesterday, but he stood behind a cedar tree and I couldn't get a perfect shot 

BUT, I was pleased to see some turkeys near the road. Not the most optimum shooting conditions with cars whizzing by, but I managed to catch them flying across the road and this one landing.


----------



## eMacMan

Don't often go for the straight up artsy stuff but do like this shot of coloured rocks a few inches under the surface of a rippling stream.

Roughly 135mm equivalent lens shot at 1/500 sec. Slight colour enhancement and moderate use of the sharpening filter.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## keebler27

*Fawn browsing for food*

Pentax K7
1/1000
ISO 800
F 4.5
55-300 lens
BW done in photoshop


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> Pentax K7
> 1/1000
> ISO 800
> F 4.5
> 55-300 lens
> BW done in photoshop


I love the framing in the branches!


----------



## ScanMan

eMacMan said:


> Don't often go for the straight up artsy stuff but do like this shot of coloured rocks a few inches under the surface of a rippling stream.
> 
> Roughly 135mm equivalent lens shot at 1/500 sec. Slight colour enhancement and moderate use of the sharpening filter.


Yeah, I really like it, too. It's easily identifiable, yet still entertaining.


----------



## keebler27

hey folks,

a friend forwarded me this forthcoming app and device.

might come in handy for any pros out there.

blueSLR


----------



## Guest

Going through some older LR catalogs and came across this one


----------



## keebler27

SoyMac said:


> I love the framing in the branches!


thanks SoyMac! appreciate the comment. I actually bah'd at her b/c she was eating then she lifted her head.

I actually have one photo where she's chewing on a branch, but I screwed up the focus trying to get in between the branchs  Would have been a neat one though.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Keebler27,
Great shot of that doe. This is what I want to get into is wildlife pictures.
How do you like the 55-300mm lens? I am looking at picking this one up soon to compliment my kit lens.
Any suggestions on a flash?


----------



## eldercaddy

I can't see the photos that posted here. Could you kindly reposted it? Thanks.


----------



## eMacMan

eldercaddy said:


> I can't see the photos that posted here. Could you kindly reposted it? Thanks.


You usually have to be logged in to the site to be able to view the photos.


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> Don't often go for the straight up artsy stuff but do like this shot of coloured rocks a few inches under the surface of a rippling stream.
> 
> Roughly 135mm equivalent lens shot at 1/500 sec. Slight colour enhancement and moderate use of the sharpening filter.
> 
> View attachment 17491


Hey that's real nice...good job.


----------



## kps

Keebler, nice nature shots. Like the turkey image.


----------



## ScanMan

keebler27 said:


> hey folks,
> 
> a friend forwarded me this forthcoming app and device.
> 
> might come in handy for any pros out there.
> 
> blueSLR


Y'know, Keebler, I've been thinking about your pal's home page there off and on this afternoon, Now, maybe it's just me, but I think he's gotta find some other primary examples than the Eiffel tower and the Venice shot lying below it. 

Perhaps some cool locale where the casual viewer has really no idea where it is. In such a case, a global location identifier would be worth having. But I'm not giving you money for something that tells me I'm standing 200 metres from a famous landmark, or that I'm adrift in a gondola.

Remind me where that thatched cabana is, in the Apple "Beach" screen saver...


----------



## Max

Nice water shot, eMacMan... reads like a painting.


----------



## Joker Eh

eMacMan said:


> You usually have to be logged in to the site to be able to view the photos.


Its not about being logged in. I always having issues with veiwing picture attachements on Windows in IE when viewing this site. But don't have issues when I use my mac. I am at work and would like to look at pictures on this site as well.

I have mentioned it before.


----------



## kps

Actually you do have to be logged in to see images posted as "attachments" vs images hosted elsewhere. In your case the issue may be IE.


----------



## Guest

Joker Eh said:


> Its not about being logged in. I always having issues with veiwing picture attachements on Windows in IE when viewing this site. But don't have issues when I use my mac. I am at work and would like to look at pictures on this site as well.
> 
> I have mentioned it before.


I've run into this with other forum softwares as well ... the problem is that the forum software tends to put in things like width="" and height="" ... which should work fine (meaning it doesn't know the dimensions of the images). IE takes those as width=0 and height=0 and processes them as such (meaning you don't see them). This is a long standing IE bug but most forum softwares have worked around this a while back. Maybe VB just never bothered ...


----------



## eMacMan

Joker Eh said:


> Its not about being logged in. I always having issues with veiwing picture attachements on Windows in IE when viewing this site. But don't have issues when I use my mac. I am at work and would like to look at pictures on this site as well.
> 
> I have mentioned it before.


Are the work computers locked down with no FireFox?


----------



## Joker Eh

eMacMan said:


> Are the work computers locked down with no FireFox?


Yep.


----------



## Joker Eh

mguertin said:


> I've run into this with other forum softwares as well ... the problem is that the forum software tends to put in things like width="" and height="" ... which should work fine (meaning it doesn't know the dimensions of the images). IE takes those as width=0 and height=0 and processes them as such (meaning you don't see them). This is a long standing IE bug but most forum softwares have worked around this a while back. Maybe VB just never bothered ...


i don't think thats the problem, because ie should work. I have tested it.
These statement works fine when tested in IE.



Code:


<img alt="" src="Apple.jpg" />

Its not that you don't see them, the issue is you see the red X like the attachment is not there.

Hope you can see the attachment I did showing what I see at work.

EDIT: I can't even see my own attachment. I am going to start up my mbp just to make sure its there.


----------



## Guest

Might also be a mime-type problem that IE is choking on. Whenever I try to "view" an image that's an attachment here it seems to be a forced download (which is not a correct way of handling it) ... that may be what IE is choking on. There's also 4 errors and a couple of warnings on each page load I do and IE chokes on that type of stuff quite often as well.


----------



## keebler27

ScanMan said:


> Y'know, Keebler, I've been thinking about your pal's home page there off and on this afternoon, Now, maybe it's just me, but I think he's gotta find some other primary examples than the Eiffel tower and the Venice shot lying below it.
> 
> Perhaps some cool locale where the casual viewer has really no idea where it is. In such a case, a global location identifier would be worth having. But I'm not giving you money for something that tells me I'm standing 200 metres from a famous landmark, or that I'm adrift in a gondola.
> 
> Remind me where that thatched cabana is, in the Apple "Beach" screen saver...


I was thinking the same thing - probably a shot like up on a mountain or ridge somewhere overlooking a completely forested area (ie. uninhabited in the middle of nowhere).

To be clear, I'm don't know this person -I just posted it from their friend who emailed me.
I did look at the professional page and I can see some uses, but I was thinking that the CSI type folks would probably have a WIFI GPS chip and/or built into the camera.

And hey, if you find where that cabana is, let me know too!


----------



## Max

mguertin said:


> Might also be a mime-type problem that IE is choking on. Whenever I try to "view" an image that's an attachment here it seems to be a forced download (which is not a correct way of handling it) ... that may be what IE is choking on. There's also 4 errors and a couple of warnings on each page load I do and IE chokes on that type of stuff quite often as well.



You mean an inline attachment like a photo? It actually downloads if you click to view it at at a larger rez? If so, man that sucks.

I find I have to switch to Firefox if I want to do an inline attachment in here. Which is annoying; Safari usually fails to complete the attachment process, without even so much as spitting out an error message. Maybe I ought to go back to the old way, which is just linking to my DropBox and leaving it at that.


----------



## eMacMan

I find that after uploading the attachment I also have to go back click on the attachment tool and select the attachment. After that second step the attachment is added to the post. Same whether using Camino or Safari.


----------



## SoyMac

Pickchurs


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> You mean an inline attachment like a photo? It actually downloads if you click to view it at at a larger rez? If so, man that sucks.
> 
> I find I have to switch to Firefox if I want to do an inline attachment in here. Which is annoying; Safari usually fails to complete the attachment process, without even so much as spitting out an error message. Maybe I ought to go back to the old way, which is just linking to my DropBox and leaving it at that.


No if you right click it and say "View in new tab" it downloads. If you click it it comes up in some crappy "lightbox" like setup and is no bigger (sometimes smaller in fact) than what you view inline in the page. I'm still hit and miss with adding in safari .. I've only tried a couple since the site upgrade last weekend but so far so good, they both worked without having to do anything special. Maybe it was something that the update fixed, at least I'm hoping so.


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> No if you right click it and say "View in new tab" it downloads. If you click it it comes up in some crappy "lightbox" like setup and is no bigger (sometimes smaller in fact) than what you view inline in the page. I'm still hit and miss with adding in safari .. I've only tried a couple since the site upgrade last weekend but so far so good, they both worked without having to do anything special. Maybe it was something that the update fixed, at least I'm hoping so.


What I found is that if the attachment is larger than the post allows it'll become available in the "viewer". The cursor will change into a hand to indicate that. Once in the viewer, if you miss the close box and click the image itself, it'll download to your hard drive. 

That is why I prefer to host most of my images outside ehMac and link to them. Once in a while I may post an attachment, but it's rare. I also notice that members tend to delete their attachments once they start to run out of space and it detracts from this thread.


----------



## kps

Awesome beach shot Soy!


----------



## Max




----------



## Macified

Nice Max.


----------



## Guest

Yep max, nice composition.


----------



## Max

Thanks gents. I'd best resize it though. A leetle too wide senor.

I have shot quite a bit the last couple days but almost nothing looked half-way decent. Ever have a streak like that? Yikes. It's like I have the camera flu. Sometimes it doesn't pay to even get out of bed.


----------



## kps

Camera flu...lol

No worries Max, get some Vistek or Henry's that'll cure you...and your wallet.

Any one for some vintage Yonge St pedestrian mall hippy shots? Found these today while looking at some old negs. Shows my inexperience back then...especially the second one, cut off feet and too much "head space" 









*


----------



## Max

Great period shots, kps. Fantastic.


----------



## kps

Thanks Max. Pretty cool time to be a young'n back then, Doesn't that guitar player in the first one remind you of Doug Henning? 

...and how about that Steak Lunch @ $1.99.


----------



## Max

Sure thing... the general scruffiness of the youngsters is evident, too. Different times. Even the typography.... funny how that stuff changes over the decades.


----------



## kps

Allow me me to present one of those scruffy youngsters in a self portrait.

Dust and scratches inclusive.


----------



## Max

Great!

This reminds me. In the music world, one can buy applications which impart 'analogue noise' to entirely digitally-created music, thereby giving a techno song, for example, the feel of old vinyl via randomly generated hiss and pops. I wouldn't be surprised if in the future we see more filters producing similar effects for digital images - already we can use presets in Lightroom to mimic old faded film. Perhaps there's already treatments which can 'scratch' and 'pit' digital photographs.


----------



## kps

Where haz u been, baby...the digital grunge look has come and gone a while ago.

I keeeed. Lots of textures and PS actions out there to give you pretty much any look you want...including any era or film that Kodak, Agfa, Ilford or Fuji ever produced.


----------



## Max

I think I must be behind the curve! LOL

I'm betting a quick Google will reveal a wealth of analogacious presets and filters to get that nitty-gritty look.

OK, off to bed for this dude.


----------



## Joker Eh

kps said:


> Camera flu...lol
> 
> No worries Max, get some Vistek or Henry's that'll cure you...and your wallet.
> 
> Any one for some vintage Yonge St pedestrian mall hippy shots? Found these today while looking at some old negs. Shows my inexperience back then...especially the second one, cut off feet and too much "head space"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool. That first shot would have been priceless if you had caught the policeman in shot. Because then it would tell a story.


----------



## monokitty

An oldie I shot a few years ago:


----------



## Macified

Lars, that's great tone.

This is from the new covered lift chair at Canyons in Park City. Had to shoot through the orange dome...


----------



## Max

Lump 'o rock, south of Warkworth earlier in the fall.


----------



## SINC

Coupla innerestin' old rides . . .


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Allow me me to present one of those scruffy youngsters in a self portrait.
> 
> Dust and scratches inclusive.


Love it!!! You sure you aren't a rock star by nature?


----------



## screature

Lars said:


> An oldie I shot a few years ago:


Love the composition but I can't decide if I want to see into "the light" or if it is perfect the way it is..... Hmmmmm... Great shot though either way.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Lars, that's great tone.
> 
> This is from the new covered lift chair at Canyons in Park City. Had to shoot through the orange dome...


Love it Macified...how did you manage to get that huge quarter moon in there?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Coupla innerestin' old rides . . .


SINC.... the 2nd one is terrific.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Love it!!! You sure you aren't a rock star by nature?


Oh yeah...another self portrait at 16...scruffy rocker. lol
*


----------



## kps

Great job Lars, nice long exposure.

Beautiful Macified... nice capture.

Very cool, SINC.

Max, love the low angle. Hope you didn't get too wet.


----------



## kps

Okay, another blast from the '70s... trying to be artsy.

*


----------



## Macified

screature said:


> Love it Macified...how did you manage to get that huge quarter moon in there?


Actually it's a reflection on the inside of the chair cover. Took the photo, edited to BW and posted from my old iPhone 3G so didn't have the tools to clean up the reflections and scratches.


----------



## iamunique127

Prairie boys adapt









I'm not sure if it's usual or not because I'm not too up on snowboarding but I was impressed when, while on a dog walk, I came across some snowboarders doing some really impressive jumps. 

Most impressive was the speed they were attaining. Now, we don't have much in the way of topography here in Winnipeg. It turns out they we using this winch to get the victims up to 60km/hr. on a really pretty gentle slope.


----------



## eMacMan

iamunique127 said:


> Prairie boys adapt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's usual or not because I'm not too up on snowboarding but I was impressed when, while on a dog walk, I came across some snowboarders doing some really impressive jumps.
> 
> Most impressive was the speed they were attaining. Now, we don't have much in the way of topography here in Winnipeg. It turns out they we using this winch to get the victims up to 60km/hr. on a really pretty gentle slope.


That's cool, and if Winterpeg lives up to its rep, down right cold!


----------



## Max

Great colour and crispness in that Winnipeg shot! Love those creamy yellow buildings in the mid-ground, especially against that cool blue snow.

Went for some Pho along the Gerrard Chinatown this afternoon. Yummers. Whipped out our cameras and shot for a bit before stepping in to chow down.


----------



## iamunique127

There is a lot of movement in that last shot, Max. Like it.


----------



## kps

I'm continuing to scan many old negatives I haven't looked at in years. Man no matter how hard I try, I can't seem to get all the dust off of them. I'm using an antistatic cloth, a brush and compressed air, but still after I scan them there's dust.

First Snow c. '72-73
.


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> ....but still after I scan them there's dust.


Isn't that snow? It will take a magic cloth to get that off. 

edit: sorry, I meant to add: very nice composition and tones.



I guess such a sick joke will cost me a photo.

My mutt this afternoon. -21༠C


----------



## Max

Yes, kps. Great sepia shot there. I'm thinking this is west end Toronto. Am I right? I dig the line of funky cars and their different profiles - and the differing scales of the figures in your shot. Nice eye and the sepia take on the image works.


----------



## Max

Construction site, Carlaw and Dundas, earlier today.


----------



## Max

One more before I take a break and hunt down some dinner... ceiling of a paint store, Queen St. East this afternoon.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Yes, kps. Great sepia shot there. I'm thinking this is west end Toronto. Am I right? I dig the line of funky cars and their different profiles - and the differing scales of the figures in your shot. Nice eye and the sepia take on the image works.


You are correct, Max. No recall of exactly where, but I'd imagine it's from the old hood around Dovercourt & Bloor.

Your construction shot looks almost like a composite, well done.

Paint store eh...artist's paints or the wall paint store that burned down a little while ago?


----------



## Max

Paint store that burned down... well, sort of. Relocated a few doors down from the original site... one of the management types of the old company started up his own biz. We know him well because he sells so much paint to construction and paint shops for film & TV.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> Isn't that snow? It will take a magic cloth to get that off.
> 
> edit: sorry, I meant to add: very nice composition and tones.


LOL, here are two that illustrate my dilemma. No snow, but lots dust.

The grain is normal, the result of the Kodak Infrared film used to take these.
.








.
.


----------



## Max

Great ghostly presence to those architectural shots, man. That lower one is fantastic.


----------



## SINC

Still playing around with the new tiny point and shoot Lumix 3. Just tossed my watch on the desk to see what the Leica lens would see. Turns out it sees pretty good. Good enough to see that I need to move the date dial ahead one day.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Great ghostly presence to those architectural shots, man. That lower one is fantastic.


It's the IR film, I wish I've done more with it. Those have almost no digital enhancement except I boosted the contrast a tiny bit.

Looking at some of my early stuff I come to the sad realization that perhaps I haven't grown as much as I would have liked. 

Another early shot. Full frame, no cropping. Don't see power poles like that anymore.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Still playing around with the new tiny point and shoot Lumix 3. Just tossed my watch on the desk to see what the Leica lens would see. Turns out it sees pretty good. Good enough to see that I need to move the date dial ahead one day.


That's pretty good for a point&shoot...actually that's very good.


----------



## Max

Change is relative, kps. I was going through my tropical vacation shots the other day... Mexico in 2001, then Cuba 5 years later. Based on the miserable, lacklustre stuff I have from Mexico, I have a keener eye than I used to. Unlike you, I never used cameras regularly until my 40s. I once had one of those interesting failures, a disc film camera, back in the early 80s. I shot with it one session, then left it alone. I didn't 'get' photography. I preferred painting and playing guitar... I dismissed photography as a mug's game. Insolent ass that I was.

Anyway, on to the present. I think we all have a certain visual sensibility which directs us to frame things in particular ways, or chase certain themes.... attitudes and sensibilities which characterize our personal philosophy and stick with us throughout our lives. You can become more technically adept over time; you can sharpen your eye over time. But your quintessential nature remains throughout.

In certain ways, I think our earlier works can display a youthful confidence and freshness of insight that can outshine much of today's work. That, too, is a factor.


----------



## Max

Fellow photographer at ye olde construction site.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Change is relative, kps. I was going through my tropical vacation shots the other day... Mexico in 2001, then Cuba 5 years later. Based on the miserable, lacklustre stuff I have from Mexico, I have a keener eye than I used to. Unlike you, I never used cameras regularly until my 40s. I once had one of those interesting failures, a disc film camera, back in the early 80s. I shot with it one session, then left it alone. I didn't 'get' photography. I preferred painting and playing guitar... I dismissed photography as a mug's game. Insolent ass that I was.
> 
> Anyway, on to the present. I think we all have a certain visual sensibility which directs us to frame things in particular ways, or chase certain themes.... attitudes and sensibilities which characterize our personal philosophy and stick with us throughout our lives. You can become more technically adept over time; you can sharpen your eye over time. But your quintessential nature remains throughout.
> 
> In certain ways, I think our earlier works can display a youthful confidence and freshness of insight that can outshine much of today's work. That, too, is a factor.


Well put and as you say...on with the present.

I'm not a huge fan of selective colour, but I like that semi-candid shot at the construction site. Focuses on your subject and eliminates the clutter of the surroundings.

I have one for you, I'm sure you'll recognise this "bad boy" covering up a hole in the fence of the old Dufferin Plaza...a year or so before it became the Dufferin Mall. Noooobody can deny that that is probably a better place for him than City Hall.


----------



## Max

That is a wonderful shot. The absurdity of his smiling face, given his circumstances... fantastic!

I agree about selective colour as a general rule. Same goes for doing mirror-image flips and other stuff that, while neat, can very quickly seem gimmicky or trite. Still can't resist those old tricks from time to time. All you can do is try to judge each image on its individual merits and whether or not it can stand up to using one of those tricks.


----------



## kps

It works with that shot, the sly smile of surprise, the cold stark surroundings et al. Ties her to you in a warmer gentler way.

Two more...from the heady days of 16NG...(16mm News Gathering). LOL

Varsity Stadium --Regional Finals, high school football.
.








.
The girls of BCI (Bloor Collegiate Institute) being interviewed by a sharply dressed reporter while her camera guy takes the shot. High school track meet, I think.
.


----------



## Max

Whoa! My eyes! _My eyes!_ That suit is so loud I don't even have to see it in colour to know it's a hazard.

Good shot. Great dynamic pose of the cameraman, whose stance directs us rightward. Love the 'BCI' stitched across yon comely female's posterior. LOL


----------



## iamunique127

Wow, kps, I'm loving the period B&W photos! 
Especially the lone cameraman. 
Despite breaking so many photographic "rules" (and maybe because of that) it grabbed my interest and keeps bringing me back for another look. Maybe it's partly the memories of news gathering at that time.


----------



## screature

iamunique127 said:


> I...My mutt this afternoon. -21༠C


Hey Lyle have you checked out the Pet Corner thread? You might want to post more pictures of you "mutt" there and tell us a little more about him/her there. Just a thought...


----------



## iamunique127

Yeah, I know pets are not of general interest for photo threads but that photo is was what I was doing at the time. 
Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't seen that thread yet but I'll post her there in the future.


----------



## kps

Thanks gents. I'm getting tired of all the scanning, I think I'll back off for a while.

Last one:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Great colour and crispness in that Winnipeg shot! Love those creamy yellow buildings in the mid-ground, especially against that cool blue snow.
> 
> Went for some Pho along the Gerrard Chinatown this afternoon. Yummers. Whipped out our cameras and shot for a bit before stepping in to chow down.


Love #1 and #3 Max.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Construction site, Carlaw and Dundas, earlier today.





Max said:


> One more before I take a break and hunt down some dinner... ceiling of a paint store, Queen St. East this afternoon.


Love these two Max. I totally understand why you protect them with your watermark but with such stark images as these, for me, they get in the way of experiencing and appreciating the full impact of the image without the watermark. Great work though!

Just out of curiosity have you had images of your's stolen before and thus the reason for the watermark?


----------



## Max

No, no issue here. But a good friend of mine has had images lifted. Unlike myself he's a bonafide pro shooter and has discovered two instances wherein stuff that had originally appeared on his own promotional website had shown up at other people's sites... in one case the person was claiming to have been the shooter, in another one of my friend's pics had been used as a backdrop to sell some other products.

Theft is prevalent. It's just do damned easy to do. I'm under no illusion that a simple watermark will guarantee against abuse of the images, but if it puts some people off, I'm good with that. I just try to make the watermark as unassuming as possible - while still making it plainly visible. A delicate line. I'm rather surprised more people don't do this, actually. I used to be content to leave my work without any kind of authorial imprint, but not anymore. It's amazing what people will lift if you make it easy for them. A good digital artist will easily erase my watermarks and make the resultant image appear as if they had never been there, but if I can thwart the rank amateurs, that's fine by me - professional sites rarely do this sort of brazen ripping off of others' work, paid or otherwise.

Part of my work as a graphic artist for the film biz has involved taking other people's stuff on the net and changing it - flipping it, cropping it, colourizing it, filtering it - sufficiently so that it's no longer an issue of copyright and it is therefore safe to use. Why do we do this? Because it's faster than generating something from scratch, and because we often want to emulate something that's already culturally common or viable - a look and feel that's somehow already familiar to our theoretical target audience. Getting stuff accomplished by the deadline is what it's all about.

On the last series production I worked for, we had a legal team look at all the source material I had gathered up and then compare it to what I had repurposed it to for background graphics, props and screen playback. After a period of a few days, it came back green-lit - It had all been legally vetted. Whether or not a lawyer has been formally involved, that kind of casual repurposing of digital imagery is very common in my business - it goes on in every film and series art department I've ever worked in - and so I have to assume the same thing is happening in the web and fashion design field - and yes, in illustration as well.

Stuff on the net, all digital stuff, is so utterly malleable, that it lends itself to this kind of bewildering cross-pollination and blurring of lines - who owns what, and whose work is inviolable? To what degree must I alter a work before it can be safely considered mine? And what's to prevent 'my' work from again being repurposed? Thorny legal and ethical questions of our time.


----------



## Max

Kps: great last post. So quintessentially Toronto somehow. Love the shot up the street and the school in the BG... again, so familiar to me yet I can't place the exact location.

Digging the snow-laden Pontiac.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> No, no issue here. But a good friend of mine has had images lifted. Unlike myself he's a bonafide pro shooter and has discovered two instances wherein stuff that had originally appeared on his own promotional website had shown up at other people's sites... in one case the person was claiming to have been the shooter, in another one of my friend's pics had been used as a backdrop to sell some other products.
> 
> Theft is prevalent. It's just do damned easy to do. I'm under no illusion that a simple watermark will guarantee against abuse of the images, but if it puts some people off, I'm good with that. I just try to make the watermark as unassuming as possible - while still making it plainly visible. A delicate line. I'm rather surprised more people don't do this, actually. I used to be content to leave my work without any kind of authorial imprint, but not anymore. It's amazing what people will lift if you make it easy for them. A good digital artist will easily erase my watermarks and make the resultant image appear as if they had never been there, but if I can thwart the rank amateurs, that's fine by me - professional sites rarely do this sort of brazen ripping off of others' work, paid or otherwise.
> 
> Part of my work as a graphic artist for the film biz has involved taking other people's stuff on the net and changing it - flipping it, cropping it, colourizing it, filtering it - sufficiently so that it's no longer an issue of copyright and it is therefore safe to use. Why do we do this? Because it's faster than generating something from scratch, and because we often want to emulate something that's already culturally common or viable - a look and feel that's somehow already familiar to our theoretical target audience. Getting stuff accomplished by the deadline is what it's all about.
> 
> On the last series production I worked for, we had a legal team look at all the source material I had gathered up and then compare it to what I had repurposed it to for background graphics, props and screen playback. After a period of a few days, it came back green-lit - It had all been legally vetted. Whether or not a lawyer has been formally involved, that kind of casual repurposing of digital imagery is very common in my business - it goes on in every film and series art department I've ever worked in - and so I have to assume the same thing is happening in the web and fashion design field - and yes, in illustration as well.
> 
> Stuff on the net, all digital stuff, is so utterly malleable, that it lends itself to this kind of bewildering cross-pollination and blurring of lines - who owns what, and whose work is inviolable? To what degree must I alter a work before it can be safely considered mine? And what's to prevent 'my' work from again being repurposed? Thorny legal and ethical questions of our time.


Yep. Good post Max and I understand totally. But another part of me is like this... 

Culture is like an organism... it needs to feed off of other organisms to grow. We are obsessed in our Western culture with "ownership". Previous cultures of not so long ago used other people's material in their creations all the time... and the sources weren't important or they were simply listed as "traditional" and thus all of the collective cultural history was fodder for the development of the culture. Now it is all about the individual artist and litigation over copyright etc. Cindy Sherman is an artist that spent much of her carrier pointing out this fact in her own particular way.

We all want our due, but imitation is the best form of flattery and if you are an artist with any "legs" the truth will become obvious as to who is the "original" and who is the follower/copiest. That is my way of seeing things anyway.

P.S. The only reason I mention it is because I love those shots and would love to see them sans watermark.


----------



## Max

I don't disagree with your counter points, screature. In the case of my friend, his stuff was directly ripped off - no conversion/flipping/filtering/colourizing - nothing. Just completely burned.

That's what bugs me most.

I like the watermarks myself - I tend to think of them as my modern-day equivalent to a Japanese wooden block imprint. Think of them as postcards if that helps. Sometimes I feel they actually help balance out the visual geometry of an image. But as with all this stuff, YMMV.

Gotta jet - ciao for now.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Kps: great last post. So quintessentially Toronto somehow. Love the shot up the street and the school in the BG... again, so familiar to me yet I can't place the exact location.
> 
> Digging the snow-laden Pontiac.


That's looking west from a side street at Kent Public School which is located on the corner of Bloor & Dufferin.


----------



## kps

Don't blame you one bit for the watermark, Max. I too have had images hot linked to (without credit) and who knows what else that I don't know about. The hot linking was easily stopped on my server, but to prevent blatant rip-offs all I do is put a little stamp on them. I know it can be easily removed or cropped out, but it makes me feel better. lol

Saw this story a while ago, quite funny actually. It describes how a Missouri family's image was lifted from their FaceBook page and used in a Czech advertisement.

Missouri Family's Christmas Card Photo Stolen for Czech Ad

Video here:
CNN: Faces stolen from Facebook - San Francisco Social Media | Examiner.com


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Don't blame you one bit for the watermark, Max. I too have had images hot linked to (without credit) and who knows what else that I don't know about. The hot linking was easily stopped on my server, but to prevent blatant rip-offs all I do is put a little stamp on them. I know it can be easily removed or cropped out, but it makes me feel better. lol
> 
> Saw this story a while ago, quite funny actually. It describes how a Missouri family's image was lifted from their FaceBook page and used in a Czech advertisement.
> 
> Missouri Family's Christmas Card Photo Stolen for Czech Ad
> 
> Video here:
> CNN: Faces stolen from Facebook - San Francisco Social Media | Examiner.com


Just so there is no misunderstanding.... 

In no way do I blame Max for his use of a watermark. As I said I completely understand... I just have a desire to see the 2 images that I referenced without out it... only for purely aesthetic and selfish reasons.


----------



## kps

There was never any misunderstanding on my part, I knew exactly where you were coming from and I would agree for the most part as I've seen some watermarking which totally detracts from the image. Just offering an opinion, that is all.

But as punishment for your jumping to conclusions post, you are here by subjected to viewing an image of my gr. 8 class' visit to your home town of Ottawa and further punishment is prescribed in the form of a giant watermark.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Ma Nature did a pretty good job of decorating our neighbours fir and the late afternoon sun made it catch my eye out my office window. It lasted but a few moments trough a break in the clouds.Too bad I forgot to put down the dish on the motor home though. Too cold to try it now.


----------



## The Doug

Primo watermark - the only remaining problem is that the image is not nearly large enough. I love scrolling sideways!


----------



## screature

kps said:


> There was never any misunderstanding on my part, I knew exactly where you were coming from and I would agree for the most part as I've seen some watermarking which totally detracts from the image. Just offering an opinion, that is all.
> 
> *But as punishment for your jumping to conclusions post*, you are here by subjected to viewing an image of my gr. 8 class' visit to your home town of Ottawa and further punishment is prescribed in the form of a giant watermark.tptptptp


Nope no, "jumping to conclusions post" just a clarification post and your response is very much what I have come to expect...  too many dealings going on with other members in the political threads me thinks... I am getting a little bit paranoid... (no emoticon available to graphically say what I mean). 

P.S. The Hill looks much different now.... they took down the kps sign ages ago.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Primo watermark - the only remaining problem is that the image is not nearly large enough. I love scrolling sideways!


Doug, I'm going to hold my tongue and any temptation I may have to edit my previous post's image.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> P.S. The Hill looks much different now.... they took down the kps sign ages ago.


Budget cuts, they could no longer afford me...


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Primo watermark - the only remaining problem is that the image is not nearly large enough. I love scrolling sideways!


I guess the speaking of one's mind if it is anything other than cheer leading isn't recommended here, sorry I didn't know those were the rules according to The Doug.


----------



## Max

I think it goes further than whether or not someone is willing to blemish, if you will, an image with a watermark. Whether we choose to accept it or ignore it, all our photography is editing anyway. It's no more real than this is a delivery from me in person to any of you. We make editorial choices with cropping/framing, dodging, burning, using flash and/or lighting the subject, running filters, etc. We are painting with light. We are interpreting, simply by pressing the shutter button.

______________________________________________________________________

Kps: you absolutely ruined that fabola Parliament Hill shot with your* MONSTROUSLY GRATUITOUS EGO BURST OF A FURSHLUGGINER WATERMARK*. Thanks a lot pal. My day is now completely ruined.


----------



## screature

It seems like the post I made to Max is pissing a couple of people off. Sorry It was not my intention. I was merely commenting on the watermark of Max that I found a distraction to my full appreciation of his image. I asked if he used it because of someone "pirating" his images in the past. He explained and I agreed with him but added some of my own personal philosophical thoughts to the matter. I thought we had left the matter fully understood between us.

Then a couple of more posts ensue which seem to be less than congenial towards me and I'm not quite sure why they were necessary, when I thought I had fully and reasonably explained my self. 

If this is a thread where we are just to post our pics and have people comment that they are great or not comment at all that is fine and I am okay with that I just need to know what the rules are as other posts have been critical of mine and other posters as well.

And just for the record and to say it for a third time I love those 2 shots Max.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I think it goes further than whether or not someone is willing to blemish, if you will, an image with a watermark. Whether we choose to accept it or ignore it, all our photography is editing anyway. It's no more real than this is a delivery from me in person to any of you. We make editorial choices with cropping/framing, dodging, burning, using flash and/or lighting the subject, running filters, etc. We are painting with light. We are interpreting, simply by pressing the shutter button.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Kps: you absolutely ruined that fabola Parliament Hill shot with your* MONSTROUSLY GRATUITOUS EGO BURST OF A FURSHLUGGINER WATERMARK*. Thanks a lot pal. My day is now completely ruined.


Have you never commented on anther's aesthetic decision here? This is a rhetorical question because I know you have. So why do you do it and not think that someone else should take offence when you frame it in terms of your own personal opinion?


----------



## Max

Screature, I was making a joke. I'm riffing off of Doug's last post, and of kps' as well - I would have thought that was obvious! How could you not read kps' parliament shot as being anything but a humorous riff of today's topics...?

I'm glad you like my photographs, and thanks for saying so.

I guess everyone needs to de-thin their skin or something. As far as I know, there are no 'rules' about this place - thank kee-rist. I have no desire to jump through hoops in order to comment on other people's work, or to have others refrain from commenting critically on mine for fear of upsetting my delicate sensibilities. Fire away - have at it! If anything, I think we're all too nice to each other. But I'm not going to dump on people all the same, for a few reasons.

One, it doesn't matter what I think. It matters what the photographer thinks.

Two, I don't see the point in critiquing work in here - at least, most of the time. This is not a school and we're not shooting stuff that's going to be graded.

Three, I don't feel the need to be the guy who knows everything. I'm not that guy. I'm someone who knows some things - and is making up the rest as I go. That feels honest. I don't give a $#5*&! what people I've not met think, or don't think, of my work. I have a circle of peers in meatspace who keep me honest and let me know when my creative efforts have gone soft or are somehow otherwise lacking. Similarly, I have little patience for those who pretend to be 'that guy.' It gets tedious awfully fast.

This is a board with a nice mix of professionals and amateurs. That's all it is. We all love what we do. It should be enough.... yeah, some misunderstandings and wounded egos are bound to erupt from time to time. No biggie.

Someone post something, dammit.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Screature, I was making a joke. I'm riffing off of Doug's last post, and of kps' as well...


Fair enough and enough said... maybe I am going through male menopause... and just feeling a little over sensitive these days.... :-(

Whose next...? Let's see some stuff....


----------



## KC4

They are just teasing you Screature... Let 'em have it right back, I say! 

Here's a Shediac one especially for you Screatch...


----------



## kps

screature said:


> It seems like the post I made to Max is pissing a couple of people off. Sorry It was not my intention. I was merely commenting on the watermark of Max that I found a distraction to my full appreciation of his image. I asked if he used it because of someone "pirating" his images in the past. He explained and I agreed with him but added some of my own personal philosophical thoughts to the matter. I thought we had left the matter fully understood between us.
> 
> Then a couple of more posts ensue which seem to be less than congenial towards me and I'm not quite sure why they were necessary, when I thought I had fully and reasonable explained my self.
> 
> If this is a thread where we are just to post our pics and have people comment that they are great or not comment at all that is fine and I am okay with that I just need to know what the rules are as other posts have been critical of mine and other posters as well.
> 
> And just for the record and to say it for a third time I love those 2 shots Max.


Now you're definitely jumping to conclusions. Perhaps you're right and all that political discussion in the other forums is clouding your judgement. LOL 

Everything I posted was in good fun and it wasn't a personal attack or a cheap shot. Perhaps my sense of humour is too dry and opaque, hell I don't know.

It all started when you thought my reply to Max about the watermarking was some shot at your post. Nothing could be further from the truth. I clearly understood where both of you were coming from. That discussion reminded me of a story about the Missouri couple and I decided to share that in this thread.

My post with the giant watermark was nothing more than a little joke with respect to your concern about any misunderstanding I might have had regarding the whole watermarking issue.

and what's wrong with a little encouragement or as you call it, "cheerleading"? Maxpower once asked about real crit being offered here, people didn't step up, so that's that. I have no problem with criticism...but I always consider the source.


----------



## Max

Back to biz as yooshz.... 

Ceiling, production studio lobby.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> They are just teasing you Screature... Let 'em have it right back, I say!
> 
> Here's a Shediac one especially for you Screatch...
> ]


Now that is a great composite KC, love it...I got both pom-poms going wild.


----------



## Max

KC4.... I look at that shot and I think of a 50s horror movie. Thanks. Now I'll have nightmares tonight.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ...#1 My post with the giant watermark was nothing more than a little joke with respect to your concern about any misunderstanding I might have had regarding the whole watermarking issue.
> 
> #2 and what's wrong with a little encouragement or as you call it, "cheerleading"? Maxpower once asked about real crit being offered here, people didn't step up, so that's that. I have no problem with criticism...but I always consider the source.


Re#1 Yes I know that is why I posted back as I did... I knew you were joking.

Re#2 Nothing what-so-ever as long as we are willing to take the praise along with constructive criticism so long as it is meant constructively, i.e. in appreciation for what has been done but with just a different/alternative/individual perspective which is not really any better or worse, just an alternate viewpoint.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Now that is a great composite KC, love it...I got both pom-poms going wild.


Is it really a composite... it looks like a toned image actually from Shediac NB and the giant lobster there.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Is it really a composite... it looks like a toned image actually from Shediac NB and the giant lobster there.


I'm realizing now that it's a frigging statue...but I still have the pom-poms going for KC.


----------



## SINC

All in good fun was my take. 

FWIW I love this thread and it has not only taught me much about composition and framing, but it has allowed my pathetic early efforts to survive and be blessed with a good portion of encouragement. I am a long way down the pole on the talent from many of you, but I love to see what everyone submits. 

Never saw a thread rule I liked, but I know what I like when I see it. To me, that is what this place is all about. It inspires and motivates me even when I toss something up and get zero feedback. 

Point being I put a bit of what I learned into whatever it was I tossed out there. Dunno about the rest of you, but I'm gonna keep pushing till I get it right and that folks, is never, so I want this thread to be around a good long while.

Now back to pics.

Innerestin' little sign and background prop down south I spied one day.


----------



## screature

^^^ Nice one SINC and thank you so much for the post that speaks I am sure for many of us....


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> They are just teasing you Screature... Let 'em have it right back, I say!
> 
> Here's a Shediac one especially for you Screatch...



Thanks KC4... BTW... great shot KC4.... it almost looks 3D.

That sky is fantastic.


----------



## kps

Don't sweat the feedback SINC, I've got pages of pics without any feedback. If I had a concern over that, I would have stopped posting long ago. LOL

Just because I or someone else doesn't comment on your image, it doesn't mean I/they don't like it or the image is bad. 

Keep at it Don, I'm cheering for ya!


----------



## Max

Since, digging how the street sign is the colour of coffee. Perfect.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Don't sweat the feedback SINC, I've got pages of pics without any feedback. If I had a concern over that, I would have stopped posting long ago. LOL
> 
> Just because I or someone else doesn't comment on your image, it doesn't mean I/they don't like it or the image is bad.
> 
> Keep at it Don, I'm cheering for ya!


Hey, when I don't get any feedback I assume it must be a good shot. 

Seriously, that doesn't bother me one little bit. Sorry if it came off that way. And thanks for the cheering, it does help.


----------



## screature

Following up from my post #3683.
Here are a few of the "daughters" I spoke of...


----------



## kps

Would you like pom-poms or honest crit?

If you promise to not get upset, I'll give my honest point of view.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Would you like pom-poms or honest crit?
> 
> If you promise to not get upset, I'll give my honest point of view.


Honest crit please... I have been through many of them, I think I can take one more...


----------



## kps

Okie-dokey...just remember it's just my opinion and means sweet [email protected]#$ all..

Overall, nice effort, although I find them somewhat flat. I'd like to see some more 'pop' and contrast. Now having said that, if you took it into the other direction...who knows, that might work also. All I'm saying is that as they are, they appear a tad flat (to me and perhaps only me).

#1 doesn't do much for me.

#2 this is my favourite, nice pattern, it works. At first I thought it was a little skewed, but now I'm not sure.

#3 This is the only one where the muted colours and 'flatness' seem to work the best and is my second favourite.

There, I said it...


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Okie-dokey...just remember it's just my opinion and means sweet [email protected]#$ all..
> 
> Overall, nice effort, although I find them somewhat flat. I'd like to see some more 'pop' and contrast. Now having said that, if you took it into the other direction...who knows, that might work also. All I'm saying is that as they are, they appear a tad flat (to me and perhaps only me).
> 
> #1 doesn't do much for me.
> 
> #2 this is my favourite, nice pattern, it works. At first I thought it was a little skewed, but now I'm not sure.
> 
> #3 This is the only one where the muted colours and 'flatness' seem to work the best and is my second favourite.
> 
> There, I said it...


Hey thanks kps... good to get some honest feedback. These were shot on film a long time ago and only recently brought them form an old version of PS on the PC to Lightroom... they still need a lot of playing around with to make them right. They appear flat because they are more or less flat. The original subject matter didn't have much depth to it ... but I know what you mean. I didn't have the means before to play with them in terms of B&W and toning so think I will play around with that some... 

On the plus side I managed to sell a number of them (not these particular ones) as "greeting" cards" through my wife's now defunct interior design and accessories store... I just thought I would revisit them... thanks again kps for the honest input, much appreciated.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> On the plus side I managed to sell a number of them (not these particular ones) as "greeting" cards" through my wife's now defunct interior design and accessories store... I just thought I would revisit them... thanks again kps for the honest input, much appreciated.


...and THAT, my friend, is the material point, as long as your clients like your work or people like your 'greeting cards' and buy them...then that's all that counts. Internet opinions mean f-all.

Happy to oblige, Screatch.

Now, for further fun...wanna see a couple of versions I did of your image?


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> FWIW I love this thread and it has . . . taught me much about composition and framing . . . . I am a long way down the pole on the talent from many of you, but I love to see what everyone submits.


I'm even further down the pole. I've never posted here, and I'm not likely to, but I read this thread every day. I'm consistently impressed (and humbled) by the quality of the images here; it's like a free daily buffet for the eye. Kudos to all of you.


----------



## kps

Kazak said:


> I'm even further down the pole. I've never posted here, and I'm not likely to, but I read this thread every day. I'm consistently impressed (and humbled) by the quality of the images here; it's like a free daily buffet for the eye. Kudos to all of you.


There _ain't_ no pole here....and this _ain't _a frigg'n contest, so feel free to post whatever you have.


----------



## SoyMac

So many words. So few pictures.


----------



## ScanMan

SoyMac said:


> So many words. So few pictures.


HA! Good one. Nice shot with the camera, too.


----------



## iamunique127

.
.
The movies were so good that no one left their seats.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ...and THAT, my friend, is the material point, as long as your clients like your work or people like your 'greeting cards' and buy them...then that's all that counts. Internet opinions mean f-all.
> 
> Happy to oblige, Screatch.
> 
> Now, for further fun...wanna see a couple of versions I did of your image?


Sure would be happy to see them...


----------



## KC4

SINC – I really like the candid Coffee Pot sign capture. What is that in the background? 

Screature – I have seen those “daughter” images before and still like them a lot. My favorite is the bottom one. It seems to have the most appealing balance and depth for my eyes.

Kazak – Yeah, what kps said. …just post whatever you have. We’d love to see it. I am learning so much from these guys/this thread. I’m trying to emulate them ALL (so far with limited success – but I never give up) 

Soy – Great shot of the materials! Izzat your handwriting? Sheesh! 

127 (Can we call you Lyle? Or Nique? Or maybe George? ) – I like the shot of the theatre – the lights and reflections are perfect. 

Thanks for the comments on the Shediac monster lobster. Sorry about the nightmares Max. Perhaps in a few days, you’ll be able to comfortably allow your fingers and toes to hang past the sides of your bed. 

Another couple of Shediac shots from the same stormy day:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> SINC – I really like the candid Coffee Pot sign capture. What is that in the background?


I shot that a couple years back in a little burg in AZ. whose name escapes me now. I saw that "knob" on the hill back of the sign and it made me think of a tea pot and that's when I saw the coffee street sign, so manoeuvred myself into a position on the back ladder of the motor home to get the shot. Hang on with left arm through rung and shoot with right. Not easy with the big Nikon. Tea pot or coffee pot didn't matter, from that distance who could tell?


----------



## iamunique127

KC4 said:


> 127 (Can we call you Lyle? Or Nique? Or maybe George? ) – I like the shot of the theatre – the lights and reflections are perfect.


Thanks KC4. It was a rare moment in a theatre.

[I never thought I'd be saying this but...] 
You can call me anything but late for dinner. 
Geez, I must be getting old.

Here's one of the cars stored in the parking garage at my Mom's senior's residence.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> ...Screature – I have seen those “daughter” images before and still like them a lot. My favorite is the bottom one. It seems to have the most appealing balance and depth for my eyes.


Really... I don't remember posting them before.... an early onset alzheimer's for me I guess... maybe you saw them on my website...? 



KC4 said:


> Another couple of Shediac shots from the same stormy day:


Nice shots in the Shediac area KC4.

Here is one from the morning (early) we left our friend's cottage that they rented from an uncle. It is facing the island so the land you see is Shediac Island.


----------



## SINC

iamunique127 said:


> Here's one of the cars stored in the parking garage at my Mom's senior's residence.


I'd sure like to see that one with more detail. Looks maybe like an older Mercedes couple.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Sure would be happy to see them...


Alright, take'm for what they're worth. They are not some esoteric vision or anything like that, just demonstrating what I said in my critique earlier. 

One with more 'punch&pop' and one going the other way into a more subtle subdued view as per my critique. I did change the hues a little bit in both.

The final vision is ultimately yours. 

Thanks for letting me play.

#1









#2


----------



## kps

Man, that Shediac place is beautiful...nice images both of you. I'll have to place that on my "must visit" list.

@iamunique127, the stark lighting makes that car shot...nice.


----------



## iamunique127

SINC said:


> I'd sure like to see that one with more detail. Looks maybe like an older Mercedes couple.


There were no badges left on it but I think it is a 190 SL convertible with a hard top.

I'm not sure of the year but here is some info on them.

It had recently been driven. Photo taken November 21 this year.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Alright, take'm for what they're worth. They are not some esoteric vision or anything like that, just demonstrating what I said in my critique earlier.
> 
> One with more 'punch&pop' and one going the other way into a more subtle subdued view as per my critique. I did change the hues a little bit in both.
> 
> The final vision is ultimately yours.
> 
> Thanks for letting me play.
> 
> #2


I especially like #2....

Which leads me to another idea that has been "brewing" over the week-end from my exchange with Max where I said...



> screature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But another part of me is like this...
> 
> Culture is like an organism... it needs to feed off of other organisms to grow. We are obsessed in our Western culture with "ownership". Previous cultures of not so long ago used other people's material in their creations all the time... and the sources weren't important or they were simply listed as "traditional" and thus all of the collective cultural history was fodder for the development of the culture. Now it is all about the individual artist and litigation over copyright etc. Cindy Sherman is an artist that spent much of her carrier pointing out this fact in her own particular way.
> 
> We all want our due, but imitation is the best form of flattery and if you are an artist with any "legs" the truth will become obvious as to who is the "original" and who is the follower/copiest. That is my way of seeing things anyway.
Click to expand...

Anyone interested in a thread where we post our images for others to play with.. to experiment and have fun? If anyone uses them for commercial purposes in fairness how about a "gentleman's" agreement we split the proceeds 50/50 or some agreement between the shooter and editor... Kind of like a "Creative Commons" sort of thing...

Not that I really think any of our intentions will be monetarily motivated.. more just for fun, but in light of the world we live in, one can't completely neglect the "intellectual property" aspect.

I just think it could be really fun maybe even educational and enlightening.... the only rule is that you have to "leave your ego at the door".


----------



## Macified

screature said:


> I especially like #2....
> 
> Which leads me to another idea that has been "brewing" over the week-end from my exchange with Max where I said...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a thread where we post our images for others to play with.. to experiment and have fun? If anyone uses them for commercial purposes in fairness how about a "gentleman's" agreement we split the proceeds 50/50 or some agreement between the shooter and editor... Kind of like a "Creative Commons" sort of thing...
> 
> Not that I really think any of our intentions will be monetarily motivated.. more just for fun, but in light of the world we live in, one can't completely neglect the "intellectual property" aspect.
> 
> I just think it could be really fun maybe even educational and enlightening.... the only rule is that you have to "leave your ego at the door".


Photo tennis. Start with a picture and bounce it back and forth making edits. Generally done to humorous effect as opposed to truly artistic or commercially viable.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Photo tennis. Start with a picture and bounce it back and forth making edits. Generally done to humorous effect as opposed to truly artistic or commercially viable.


Yep kind of how I see it... all in good fun. I just mentioned the commercial aspect due to the days we live in.... Although the "artistic" may just end up being the accidental result.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don.

I lightened it up quite a bit. Zero detail in the really dark areas but Mercedes hubcaps show up clearly.

Did not repost as OP has not indicated how he would feel about that.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don.
> 
> I lightened it up quite a bit. Zero detail in the really dark areas but Mercedes hubcaps show up clearly.
> 
> Did not repost as OP has not indicated how he would feel about that.


Yep Bob, a few of us played with it and it's a 190 SL all right. The year is the mystery.

Right now I am leaning towards a 1960 unless anyone else has an idea.


----------



## egremont

I was interested in sending a "storm stayed image" taken out my snowy kitchen window. (all my doorways are drifted shut).

I checked the FAQ and if I have comprehended this I need to resize my photos to attach to a posting. At this time I only have iPhoto on my computer and open to suggestions for software to manage resizing and other options.

Thank you


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> I was interested in sending a "storm stayed image" taken out my snowy kitchen window. (all my doorways are drifted shut).
> 
> I checked the FAQ and if I have comprehended this I need to resize my photos to attach to a posting. At this time I only have iPhoto on my computer and open to suggestions for software to manage resizing and other options.
> 
> Thank you


You can resize with iPhoto and if your shots are jpeg you can even resize your photos with Preview.


----------



## iamunique127

You have everything you need right there in iPhoto.
Choose a photo, then File>Export. Choose the size you want in the pop-up window.
Generally for web, choose a size of 900 pixels on each side or smaller. That will make it viewable on most monitors without scrolling.
Just ask if you need more help.


----------



## egremont

*storm stayed*

This is out my still snowy kitchen window. Just before the horizon line is Highway 402 where 300 plus people are stranded in cars and trucks. Helicopters are now lifting some people out to warmer places.

It is beautiful out there but all my doors are drifted shut. But hopefully I will be able to get out for more pictures today or tomorrow.

Hopefully, this works.


----------



## Max

Amazing shot, egremont. Crazy weather out there. I'm down by the lake in Toronto's east end and we've yet to receive a proper dump of snow this winter. 

Any way you could make that a tad larger?


----------



## iamunique127

Wow, that's beautiful!
There should be plenty of great photos waiting for you when you get out.
Thanks for showing us what it's like out there firsthand.
I'm not familiar with those Highways and I don't see in your Profile where you live. Where is that?


----------



## egremont

*storm stayed two*

Thanks for the good words.

I am in a small hamlet between Sarnia and London - by distance closer to Sarnia.

I am going to attempt a larger image that was taken earlier this morning out a front window. Those drifts are over the road. Only snowmobiles have made it down the centre.

The left side of the image is my building. It is board and batten siding and I think that is part of "patterning" effect.

I set the pixels size to 850 for this attempt. 

Give it a whirl.


----------



## egremont

*Storm Stayed three*

I hope this is not being rude to resend my first attempt at attaching a photo.


----------



## Guest

egremont said:


> I hope this is not being rude to resend my first attempt at attaching a photo.


Not at all, it was asked of you in fact  Great shot! You can really see the detail now that it's bigger.


----------



## DempsyMac

wow those snow shots are simply amazing, I can't believe you shot that through a window!

Well done!

And I hope you get out soon (and take and share some more photo's)


----------



## egremont

*storm stayed 4*

Neighbours using shovels and snowblower made a path into my house door. Probably safer to have one doorway able to open in case there is a problem. 

I went out on the road and took a couple of pictures. There was a cold nasty wind blowing. Snow seems to have stopped for now.

Drift in front of my truck is about 4.6 feet - the road has only had snowmobiles. There is one major road open in the area for emergencies.

I am fortunate - retired - stocked up on necessities - power is on but I have wood for heat if needed - lots of books and can spend time learning how to do something new to me on the computer ie: attaching photos to my postings.

Thanks to all for the positive comments about the photos and thank you for explaining to me how to edit photos for this forum.


----------



## Max

Awesome amount of snow out there, egremont. Glad you're well provisioned and your neighbour's made a path to your door in case you need to make a quick exit. Keep shooting - and thanks for embiggening that first shot.


----------



## iamunique127

Simply wonderful shots of the snow.
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## kps

Wonderful images egremont, thanks for posting.


----------



## KC4

Great Gobs of SNOW egremont! Your photos really tell the story. Thanks! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Greywolf

Great pics egremont, take care, I hope you get a break down there!!


----------



## Macified

Gondola ride down into the clouds.


----------



## kps

Hey, I like that...kind'a dreamy.


----------



## iamunique127

@ egremont
what a difference it makes to have some "man on the ground" insight into events happening across the country. I really felt I knew something about the plight of those people stuck in their cars after your bit of a story and your photos.

It's just not the same when as when I heard it on the news or read about it in the paper. Thanks again for posting what you did.

Now that could be a good idea for a themed thread: "News from ......." or "how we are experiencing......". It wouldn't have to be an everyday thing but when something big comes up in our own areas we could post about it so other members across the country got a more personal glimpse.

I already know I will probably be sharing flood photos next spring.


----------



## eMacMan

*Alpen Glo*

As suggested elsewhere I am adding the Alpen Glo shot. Lens equivalent 225mm, shot @ 1/100th of a second then cropped a bit as well. Given how cold it was, the anti-shake feature obviously was working flawlessly.

Other than the above only very minor tweaks.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## kps

^^^Thats purdy, nice capture. Late afternoon?


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> ^^^Thats purdy, nice capture. Late afternoon?


Nope, early morning posted earlier today here:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-6874.html#post1041625


----------



## kps

thnx for the correction, SINC.


----------



## KC4

Hey, we need more pics in here....







Lisbon laundry day. 

(For whatever twisted reason, yet to be determined, I capture a lot of laundry themed shots)


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Hey, we need more pics in here....


Agreed.


----------



## KC4

Cool shot Soy!
It's like an optical illusion. The tacks seem suspended in air, especially the left red one. Did you set it up that way, or was this one of those random discoveries one stumbles on while they are idly staring at the walls around their desk?


----------



## ScanMan

^ Hey, I sure like that one SoyMac!


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Cool shot Soy!
> ... Did you set it up that way, or was this one of those random discoveries one stumbles on while they are idly staring at the walls around their desk?


Thanks KC4 and ScanMan, for the kind word!

Serendipitous. Trundling, bleary-eyed, into the kitchen in the AM, I noticed the pattern, where the contractor had temporarily placed the tacks on the wall.


----------



## Max

Great tack shot, Soymac! Agreed, there's a wonderful sense of suspension there. Squint and it reminds me of some kind of fanciful abstract/non-representative painting.... something Miro might have done.

Winter lake shot.


----------



## iamunique127

On SoyMac's theme of "Trundling, bleary-eyed, into the kitchen in the AM, I noticed..." here is mine:


Caribou Carving










BTW SoyMac, the thumb tack shot is very stiking with those harsh, harsh shadows.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Hey, we need more pics in here....
> 
> Lisbon laundry day.
> 
> (For whatever twisted reason, yet to be determined, I capture a lot of laundry themed shots)


Nice shot KC4.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Great tack shot, Soymac! Agreed, there's a wonderful sense of suspension there. Squint and it reminds me of some kind of fanciful abstract/non-representative painting.... *something Miro might have done.*
> 
> Winter lake shot.


Good observation Max...

Beautiful lake shot Max. Is it a bit of a panie or does it look that way because of cropping?


----------



## kps

Good catch on the tack shot Soy!


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Winter lake shot.


Lovely shot Max. Like how the elements stack on top of one another effortlessly.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Great tack shot, Soymac! Agreed, there's a wonderful sense of suspension there. Squint and it reminds me of some kind of fanciful abstract/non-representative painting.... something Miro might have done.
> 
> Winter lake shot.


Wow. I love the turquoise and peach tones, plus the movement in the foreground. Nice.


----------



## KC4

iamunique127 said:


> On SoyMac's theme of "Trundling, bleary-eyed, into the kitchen in the AM, I noticed..." here is mine:
> 
> 
> Caribou Carving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW SoyMac, the thumb tack shot is very stiking with those harsh, harsh shadows.


Another good catch. Love the soft light, and the simplicity of the shapes, both in the foreground and background. Personally, I might try to crop or clone to the shelf color, the gray band at the bottom.


----------



## SINC

Somewhere in the desert in Utah, I very nearly stepped on this guy.


----------



## kps

I went for a hair cut and after went nuts at the camera store. Some good pricing put me over the edge and came home with a new Nikon D700 and a 24-70 f2.8.

That lens is amazing. At 70mm I can come as close as 8" for a shot.

Fist is the uncropped, straight out of camera full frame image. 70mm, ISO 400, 1/80sec, f2.8








*
100% crop of the above, pretty shallow DoF:








*
Some Bah Humbug beer at 24mm ISO 400, 1/100sec, f2.8 also SOOC with no cropping or correction,


----------



## SINC

My Macally mouse is an old timer, but still my favourite, especially it's soft glow in my darkened office each evening. It just somehow adds to my Mac Mini's ambiance. Beats a track pad all to hell.  (Shot actual size.)


----------



## kps

That's pretty good...very x-rayish.


----------



## egremont

Attention: kps : I looked up the lens you used with your new camera. Did you have this lens or did you buy it and they threw in the camera ?

You are going to have fun. Please keep the new combination results flowing to the forum.


----------



## iamunique127

@kps
That is a dream combo you have there. I noticed the real attractive pricing on the D700 this weekend, too, but it's out of my price range right now.
Congrats.


----------



## kps

egremont said:


> Attention: kps : I looked up the lens you used with your new camera. Did you have this lens or did you buy it and they threw in the camera ?
> 
> You are going to have fun. Please keep the new combination results flowing to the forum.


Dropped the plastic on both today...no concerns, overtime at work will take care of it.

Definitely hoping the fun factor will increase.

The FX D700 works as advertised. No issues with using DX (crop sensor) lenses. So far I tested the Nikkor 10.5mm DX "fisheye and my 18-200mm DX zoom.

Samples below, including my ISO 6400 test with the Sigma 70mm-200mm f2.8 full frame lens. No croppin or colour correction...these are straight out of camera (SOOC) scaled and converted to jpg. The noise at 6400 is minimal, but with LR3's noise correction it virtually disappears. I'll have to run different tests under various conditions to really see how it handles ultra high ISO.
*
First the Nikkor DX 10.5mm f2.8 "fisheye" --uncorrected, SOOC ISO 1600, 1/100sec. f2.8
*








*
Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 uncorrected, SOOC, full frame, ISO 6400, 1/1000sec. @200mm, f2.8
*








*
Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 uncorrected, SOOC, full frame, ISO 6400, 1/1000sec. f2.8, @200mm, 
*


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> @kps
> That is a dream combo you have there. I noticed the real attractive pricing on the D700 this weekend, too, but it's out of my price range right now.
> Congrats.


Thanks.

Watch they'll come up with the D700s (with video) by march.


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Watch they'll come up with the D700s (with video) by march.


It could be why they are on sale now but that is such a sweet camera you could probably get much of your money back if you really wanted the D700S. 

I am very surprised at the 10.5mm w/ no vignetting. Are you shooting at full frame or have you knocked down the capture area in-camera? I have seen full frame images with a big square and rounded vignette all the way around the frame.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> It could be why they are on sale now but that is such a sweet camera you could probably get much of your money back if you really wanted the D700S.
> 
> I am very surprised at the 10.5mm w/ no vignetting. Are you shooting at full frame or have you knocked down the capture area in-camera? I have seen full frame images with a big square and rounded vignette all the way around the frame.


The camera recognizes any "chip" lens and automatically adjust frame coverage. If I switch to a DX lens it automatically reverts to crop frame coverage without any vignetting.


----------



## Max

Nice shots right out of the box, kps. Congratulations!


----------



## Max

Streetcar barn again, Leslieville.


----------



## The Doug

^ Perfect. :clap:


----------



## Max

Merci, Doug!


----------



## kps

Max, that's a wall hanger ferr sure. I want a framed and signed 8x10 before you move to Trent Hills...k? Seriously. Fantastisch!

It reminds me of an old vintage shot taken at the end of line streetcar loop in Prague. You think I could find it on the intertubes...hell no.


----------



## Max

Kps - I'm not moving, if at all, for another 3-5 years, maybe more. Much depends on the employment situation. I won't even get into _that._

But thanks. I think what makes it work is all that linear geometry and echoing curvature.


----------



## Max

Another hole in the ground, this time at King and Parliament. Condo development, natch. Damn things sprouting like weeds.


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> The camera recognizes any "chip" lens and automatically adjust frame coverage. If I switch to a DX lens it automatically reverts to crop frame coverage without any vignetting.


That's what I thought. So you are actually capturing a DX-sized image with that lens and not a full FX-sized image.

Some FX bodies (not sure about D700 but I suspect it's the same) allow you to use DX lenses w/ an FX image size. Then you will get vignetting.

With that lens all that actually causes the vignetting is the lens shade. I have seen the sun shade removed and a full FX image captured w/o vignetting.

Contact me if you like I and can try to put you in touch with the instructions for removing the shade.


----------



## kps

*I was wrong!*



iamunique127 said:


> That's what I thought. So you are actually capturing a DX-sized image with that lens and not a full FX-sized image.
> 
> *Some FX bodies (not sure about D700 but I suspect it's the same) allow you to use DX lenses w/ an FX image size. Then you will get vignetting*.


*EDIT:*

I was wrong and my apologies for the incorrect info. You can force the D700 to shoot in FX mode while using a DX lens. Only when set to automatic will the FX function not be available. 

*[/EDIT]*

That is not possible with the D700. It will not allow a DX lens to fill the FX frame. The electronics will just plain not allow it. Would have to hack the firmware, me thinks in order for that to become possible. The camera, sensing a DX lens attached, will expose only that portion of what would have been a regular Nikon crop sensor. 

Having said that, you do see vignetting in the viewfinder with a DX lens and of course you lose some megapixels over the full sensor in the resulting image.



> With that lens all that actually causes the vignetting is the lens shade. I have seen the sun shade removed and a full FX image captured w/o vignetting.
> 
> Contact me if you like I and can try to put you in touch with the instructions for removing the shade.


Are you referring to the 10.5mm? That's the only one with a fixed lens hood.


----------



## KC4

Wow Max - The Streetcar shot is fantastic. Love the lines, top and bottom.


----------



## screature

Max... I love the streetcar shot shot... Terrific. :clap:

kps...congrats on the new gear... time to go nuts with some new shots... have a blast!


----------



## eMacMan

In the process of sorting this years pictures and getting some ready to print up for albums.

Liked this shot along the Upper Missouri River.

View attachment 17647


----------



## kps

@iamunique127:

Yo Lyle, I was dead wrong on the D700 and the FX format with DX lenses. See the edit in my original response to your post and thanks for the PM re the 10.5mm

I decided to play around with it to see if it could be done and sure enough I get the same result as the guy in the link you sent me. When the image area is set to Auto it locks out the FX option. You have to actually turn off Auto in order to switch. Kind of redundant I suppose but that is why I thought the firmware was responsible.

D700 in FX mode using a 10.5mm DX lens. Raw image size 4256x2832








*
D700 with Image Area set to Auto detect DX lenses using the DX 10.5 Raw image size 2784x1848


----------



## eMacMan

*More Alpen Glo*

Accidentally shot at ISO 400, so I had to blur the sky a bit to hide the noise. Sadly with Alpen Glo you only have a minute or two to get it right.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## screature

Talisman Tide....


----------



## SoyMac

_More Alpen Glo_ - Nice one, eMacMan.

screature, _Talisman Tide_ is by far my fave of that series.

Max, love the streetcar spider web.

:clap:


----------



## Max

Downtown today so here we go... shot tons but here's three.

Trump Tower rising:



















Eaton Temple - I mean, Centre.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> ...screature, _Talisman Tide_ is by far my fave of that series....


Thanks... and you may still feel the same when all is said and done... but truth be told.. you ain't seen nothin' yet.... just in terms of the number of pieces in the series... 

P.S. The entire series is called Talisman Tide, they are just differentiated by number... I just haven't yet figured out the number for this one.... long story.. so let's just say the title of this one is _Talisman Tide #?_.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Downtown today so here we go... shot tons but here's three.
> 
> Trump Tower rising:
> 
> Eaton Temple - I mean, Centre.


 :yikes: Wow... Max... These three are amazing... :clap:


----------



## Max

Thanks! Meant to say I enjoy the colour of your latest Talisman series. Very painterly and ruby red rich.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Thanks! Meant to say I enjoy the colour of your latest Talisman series. Very *painterly* and ruby red rich.


Thanks Max... that was the idea... kind of one of my constant obsessions... blurring the lines between photography and painting.... not all the time of course.... but it is always ongoing....


----------



## screature

Anyone thinking of taking shots of tonight's lunar eclipse....?


----------



## The Doug

Beauty pics, Max - I especially like the Eaton Centre shot.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Talisman Tide....


Really like what you did here, but I don't get the binary digits...do they have have a meaning or are they there just for the aesthetics?


----------



## kps

Max, the Eaton centre shot rocks. Revisiting the Trump tower in daylight, eh? I like the comp of the b&w version.


----------



## Max

Thanks, kps... nice to get downtown and shoot some stuff.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Really like what you did here, but I don't get the binary digits...do they have have a meaning or are they there just for the aesthetics?


Thanks kps. Both, it is an older piece but if I had it do over (I seem to have misplaced the original PS file) I think I would leave them out. It was meant as a reference to the digital nature of the image, in retrospect it is completely unnecessary and I think now it ends up being over designed because of it.


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> @iamunique127:
> 
> Yo Lyle, I was dead wrong on the D700 and the FX format with DX lenses. See the edit in my original response to your post and thanks for the PM re the 10.5mm


I suspected something like that but didn't look into it.
That's great. So now you know you have even more options.


----------



## Max

Front yard grace, Trinity Street, yesterday.


----------



## KC4

Nice tone and texture on the angel Max.


----------



## Max

Merci. But you know what bugs me? The real estate sign at the bottom, behind the figure.

Oh well. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Max

Coming down out of Chinatown, Spadina Ave, earlier today.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Merci. But you know what bugs me? The real estate sign at the bottom, behind the figure.
> 
> Oh well. Can't win 'em all.


But with Photoshop you can get awfully close. 









Hope you don't mind my "playing" with your image all in good fun....


----------



## Max

Yeah... but I don't do that kind of stuff unless it's paid work in film. I don't mind dodging and burning, but I draw the line at making objects disappear - or comping stuff in, for that matter. Not for my own work,


----------



## Macified

Two sides of Utah...


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Merci. But you know what bugs me? The real estate sign at the bottom, behind the figure.
> 
> Oh well. Can't win 'em all.


Isn't that interesting. I saw the sign - thought it was a security sign and chuckled at what I saw as intended contrast. Even angels need security services.


----------



## KC4

Macified said:


> Two sides of Utah...


Nice shots Macified. ....Speaking of contrast....


----------



## Max

That first Utah shot is brilliant!


----------



## Max

KC4: it _could_ have been a security sign. I didn't 'see' it when I took the shot... I just noticed it when I opened up the RAW in LR. Makes sense, from the hexagonal shape, that it would be a security sign.


----------



## Max

Returning your nature salvo with an urban one!

Backside of Queen St. West. today.


----------



## screature

A compromise... urban meets nature....


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yeah... but I don't do that kind of stuff unless it's paid work in film. I don't mind dodging and burning, but I draw the line at making objects disappear - or comping stuff in, for that matter. Not for my own work,


Different stokes...


----------



## Max

And different folkx.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> And different folkx.


Indeed...


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Thanks kps. Both, it is an older piece but if I had it do over (I seem to have misplaced the original PS file) I think I would leave them out. It was meant as a reference to the digital nature of the image, in retrospect it is completely unnecessary and I think now it ends up being over designed because of it.


Right on...thanks for the explanation.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> I suspected something like that but didn't look into it.
> That's great. So now you know you have even more options.


Options are nice...like using a Dremel with a cutoff wheel instead of a hacksaw.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Coming down out of Chinatown, Spadina Ave, earlier today.


Me likes. The quintessential Toronto...CN Tower, the Red Rocket and Thai graffiti. You tied it all in quite well Max.

The angel is nice too...kind of seasonal.


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Two sides of Utah...


I really miss that part of the continent...nice work.


----------



## Max

Thanks Kps... reminds me. Two days ago I was waiting for a streetcar in the east end. To bide my time, I was shooting some buildings across the way. A TTC worker waiting for the streetcar (ye olde purple jacket and mid-grey trousers being the give-away) asked me if I was a professional shooter. When I went 'huh?" she clarified matters by asking me if I shoot weddings. I laughed and disabused her of that notion. She was a friendly sort and we got to talking. I congratulated her, adding that I myself had finally gotten hitched a couple of months previously. Her wedding is going to be over ten times the size ours was. _Yikes._ Then she told me that she is of Irish-Arabian parentage and that she's marrying a Bengali! I laughed and said to her "well, that's a quintessential Toronto wedding."


----------



## Max

New building exoskeleton, Queen West and Portland area.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Thanks Kps... reminds me. Two days ago I was waiting for a streetcar in the east end. To bide my time, I was shooting some buildings across the way. A TTC worker waiting for the streetcar (ye olde purple jacket and mid-grey trousers being the give-away) asked me if I was a professional shooter. When I went 'huh?" she clarified matters by asking me if I shoot weddings. I laughed and disabused her of that notion. She was a friendly sort and we got to talking. I congratulated her, adding that I myself had finally gotten hitched a couple of months previously. Her wedding is going to be over ten times the size ours was. _Yikes._ Then she told me that she is of Irish-Arabian parentage and that she's marrying a Bengali! I laughed and said to her "well, that's a quintessential Toronto wedding."


Should have done the wedding Max...Irish-Arabian-Bengali...those things go on for days...days, I tell ya. lol


----------



## screature

a change of pace...


----------



## kps

Playing off of Macified's Utah shots...

Old film shots scanned to Kodak Phot CDs

My Ansel Adams...Montana









*
Arizona


----------



## Max

Stunning black and white Montana shot, kps. Superb.

Going back to urbanity... King's Noodle House, Spadina.


----------



## kps

Nice angle... you have that "vanishing point" _thang_ happening with the ceiling.


----------



## SINC

What's not to like about shooting in Utah?


----------



## Max

Digging the top one, Sinc. Nice light there. Makes me want to visit the place. I love massive old weathered rock.


----------



## Max

Dug this up from seven years or so back. Old quarry I used to play in as a kid... in Ottawa, near Maitland Road and the Queensway.


----------



## kps

Looking at all those Utah shots makes me wanna go do the long distance gigs again. Perhaps not...

Nice stuff SINC.

Interstate 90, Washington, Colombia River gorge. My rig is the KW on the right.


----------



## Max

Great sense of scale. Man, does that look _dry_ out there. I like the odd pairing, kps. Two rigs out in the dessert, stopped for some mysterious reason.

The intense vehicularity of it brought out the auto fetishist in me and so here you go: a nice old Buick Riviera acting as a casual frontage showpiece for a funky shoppe in Kensington Market.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Great sense of scale. Man, does that look _dry_ out there. I like the odd pairing, kps. Two rigs out in the dessert, stopped for some mysterious reason.


Yep that desert is something to behold. This shot out the motor home window while running down old highway 93 south of Jackpot, NV. on the way to Ely, NV. Well over 100 miles with no shoulders, no phones, no fence posts, no telephone or power poles or anything else for that matter. Did I mention Area 51 ain't that far away?


----------



## kps

Loved the old Riviera's, probably the only decent looking Buick from that era. Haven't been to K-Mart in a long time...should revisit.

We stopped to have a look at the big Columbia river...and now that I think about it, it was probably I84 and not I90 and we were on the Oregon side.

The vignetting is from my lens hood, never noticed until I developed the film.


----------



## Max

Sinc, nice moving shot. What a delicious shade of blue. Yummy. And that range marching away into the distance... quite mystical.

kps, yes indeed the Riviera was sexy. Made the LeSabre and the Wildcat look positively tame by comparison - those were just big old boats. My dad loved his LeSabres, though - bought three in a row before opting for the sister brand, Oldsmobile.

Love your Columbia River shot. The central cloud looming overhead looks like a dove with its wings spread. More mysticism. Bravo!


----------



## Max

OK folks, last one from me for a week. On the road this morning, headed to Montreal. Merry Christmas. I'll be checking in on my iphone using Tapatalk but I doubt I'll be posting any pics (which might help explain the veritable torrent of them yesterday). Laterski.


----------



## iamunique127

Wow, lots of good photos lately.

I really like the Utah photos, the angel and the two semis.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> OK folks, last one from me for a week. On the road this morning, headed to Montreal. Merry Christmas. I'll be checking in on my iphone using Tapatalk but I doubt I'll be posting any pics (which might help explain the veritable torrent of them yesterday). Laterski.


Have a Merry Merry and a Happy Happy...


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> We stopped to have a look at the big Columbia river...and now that I think about it, it was probably I84 and not I90 and we were on the Oregon side.
> 
> The vignetting is from my lens hood, never noticed until I developed the film.
> ]


Love the shot. The cloud looks like a swan to me......



Max said:


> OK folks, last one from me for a week. On the road this morning, headed to Montreal. Merry Christmas. I'll be checking in on my iphone using Tapatalk but I doubt I'll be posting any pics (which might help explain the veritable torrent of them yesterday). Laterski.


Oh, very nice image. Very peaceful. Perfect. Merry Christmas to you as well.

And on that note:







Happy accident - forgetting to adjust my WB. Where's Elvis?








This one became a Christmas card.








This one was a runner-up.


----------



## kps

Well, I don't know where Elvis is, but I really like your happy accident. Lovely.


----------



## CubaMark

Being stuck in the (friggin' cold!) mountain deserts of Mexico, I have shot nothing recently that fits with the holiday spirit. You'll just have to suffer with our morning visitor, who comes out with the sun to do his morning push-ups on the concrete wall below our bedroom window...


----------



## dmpP

here are some of my fav's of my work... you can see all my work on my site at dmpp | portfolio : DMP Productions [version 8.0] | David Pisarek - Toronto GTA Ontario Canada | Web Design, Multimedia, and Photography Productions


----------



## dmpP

kps said:


> Well, I don't know where Elvis is, but I really like your happy accident. Lovely.


He lives... lol...

Here's another one of my shots... I call it "The pleural of"










shot that in Vegas


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Being stuck in the (friggin' cold!) mountain deserts of Mexico, I have shot nothing recently that fits with the holiday spirit. You'll just have to suffer with our morning visitor, who comes out with the sun to do his morning push-ups on the concrete wall below our bedroom window...


Nice capture Mark!
I miss the heat of Texico... WAhhhh. 
Here's also what I miss, especially around Christmas...


----------



## KC4

dmpP said:


> here are some of my fav's of my work...


All fabulous! I especially love the bottom one. Something about the repeating shapes is really mesmerizing. 
Appreciate the ELVI shot too. Most appropriate for it to be plural in Vegas, me thinks.


----------



## kps

@CubaMark: Like the three tier separation and the bokeh

What camera and lens do you use?

@dmpP: you have some lovely images there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CubaMark

kps: happy accident on the background. One of these days I'll take five minutes and really learn intentional DOF  

Shot with my trusty old Canon S3 IS with it's built-in 12x zoom (36-432 mm).


----------



## Macified

Sorry for the width...


----------



## Macified

And one more wide one...


----------



## KC4

Nice panoramas Macified! I also like the deckle-like edge on the image.


----------



## eMacMan

Was looking for something a bit on the Christmassy side.

Stumbled across these two shots. Shortly after I accidentally killed my beloved Canon camera, our neighbour came to the rescue with a 2002 era Kodak DX 3700. 

This camera had been the local newspapers original foray into the world of digital photography and set them back about $500. It features a non zoom AF 37mm equivalent lens with one aperture ƒ3.2. The sensor is a 3:2 aspect ratio and is somewhat larger than todays point and shoot cameras. Max ISO is 200, normal shooting is at ISO 100. Minimum shutter speed is 1/1000 sec. Image capture is 3.1 MP.

Used the camera for about a month and it took pretty decent photos. Whether it was age or design this camera raced through a battery charge at a pace that would have made it impossible to use without the docking/charging station close at hand. The other memorable feature was shutter lag. You could load and fire a musket in the time it took this guy to release the shutter.

So here's a couple of images from what in the digital world qualifies as an old vet. A little extra sharpening on these to try and recapture the mood.

View attachment 17737


View attachment 17738


----------



## RiceBoy

Awesome photos here! I can only hope I can someday take photos as nice as these with my 60D. I've got the camera, the lenses and equipment to do the job. A lot of my friends and family think I take great photos, but compared to these here, I know I still have a ways to go to compose photos as nice as the ones posted here.


----------



## SoyMac

eMacMan said:


> Was looking for something a bit on the Christmassy side....


Yay, Christmas!


----------



## Macified

RiceBoy said:


> Awesome photos here! I can only hope I can someday take photos as nice as these with my 60D. I've got the camera, the lenses and equipment to do the job. A lot of my friends and family think I take great photos, but compared to these here, I know I still have a ways to go to compose photos as nice as the ones posted here.


Just keep at it. Learn to use the gear but learn to trust your own eyes more. The last photo I posted was taken, edited and posted from an old iPhone 3G. The one before with a Nikon D50.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Macified

Christmas morning mist. Nikon D50, stitched on iPad.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## eMacMan

A couple of images taken on a Christmas Day hike.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## keebler27

macified said:


> christmas morning mist. Nikon d50, stitched on ipad.


wow!!!!!!


----------



## SoyMac

Christmas Morning Cheddar.


----------



## screature

keebler27 said:


> wow!!!!!!


+1 it looks like a gum bichromate print... of which I am a fan...


----------



## kps

Back from grandma's house up north. Far too busy having a good time to give the new camera a good workout, but did do some "family photo journalism" stuff for fun. 

I'll start it off with a neighbours house and their "Treebeard Santa"


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> A couple of images taken on a Christmas Day hike.


Nice... a little melancholy for the holidays... as that is reality and something which many people feel at this time of year... despite all the glad tidings.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Christmas Morning Cheddar.


Nice light SoyMac...


----------



## kps

Macified, those are some really nice panoramas. Really like #2 and #3. IMHO, the border in #1 may be a little too strong.


----------



## kps

A little family PJ stuff. Nikon D700, 24-70mm, some flash and natural light.

My twelve yr old grandniece Madison and her first very own cell phone...officially graduated to a young lady.








*
Father's love.








*
My mother-in-law








*
Never too old for Nintendo.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Nice... a little melancholy for the holidays... as that is reality and something which many people feel at this time of year... despite all the glad tidings.


Sorry if that came across as a mood dampener. "Discovering" that spot was not in the least a sad experience. It was inspiring knowing that way back in 1938, someone with blacksmithing skills and a very meager education cared enough to create this permanent marker for a friends grave. In this case a Cree Indian who otherwise would long since have been forgotten. Somehow finding it on Christmas day made it a bit more special.


----------



## Macified

kps said:


> Macified, those are some really nice panoramas. Really like #2 and #3. IMHO, the border in #1 may be a little too strong.


Thanks. The borders are presets in the Camera+ app. No control over the depth or how they get applied. Some day I'll spend some time in Photoshop and learn how to roll my own.


----------



## Macified

Here's a different version of no.1 with a bit of HDR effect added (to show the mist off the lake) and a less dramatic border application.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Sorry if that came across as a mood dampener. "Discovering" that spot was not in the least a sad experience. It was inspiring knowing that way back in 1938, someone with blacksmithing skills and a very meager education cared enough to create this permanent marker for a friends grave. In this case a Cree Indian who otherwise would long since have been forgotten. Somehow finding it on Christmas day made it a bit more special.


I didn't mean to suggest it was a mood dampener, although I see how you would think so based on the way I expressed it. Melancholy for me isn't necessarily a bad thing, sometimes it is just a matter of being a "sober" thing rather than a somber one, if you get my meaning. It can help to put things into perspective and then in the end we can appreciate all that we have all the more for it.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> A little family PJ stuff. Nikon D700, 24-70mm, some flash and natural light.
> 
> My twelve yr old grandniece Madison and her first very own cell phone...officially graduated to a young lady.
> 
> Father's love.
> 
> My mother-in-law


I love these first three "portraits" they are quite lovely with a lot of heart coming through. Very, very nice kps. Is the father in Father's love a relative of your's?


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Here's a different version of no.1 with a bit of HDR effect added (to show the mist off the lake) and a less dramatic border application.


Much better, lovely.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Macified, those are some really nice panoramas. Really like #2 and #3. IMHO, the border in #1 may be a little too strong.


+1, but it is just personal taste... I was never a fan of the various border treatment filters... unless they serve an actual added meaning to the shot, otherwise I just find them kind of tacky... but again that is just my taste.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> I love these first three "portraits" they are quite lovely with a lot of heart coming through. Very, very nice kps. Is the father in Father's love a relative of your's?


Thanks, glad you like them.

I guess he's part of my extended family...wife's niece's husband. Does that make him my nephew? I don't know how all that works. LOL

We had a ton of visitors at 'grandma's" house the whole weekend...did Christmas three times.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks, glad you like them.
> 
> I guess he's part of my extended family...wife's niece's husband.* Does that make him my nephew?* I don't know how all that works. LOL
> 
> We had a ton of visitors at 'grandma's" house the whole weekend...did Christmas three times.


Nephew-in-law I guess...


----------



## KC4

Awesome portrait shots kps! My fave, the mother-in-law image. Very warm and intimate.


----------



## kps

Two more:

Victoria and dad








*
'Tory' rocking the baby...


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Awesome portrait shots kps! My fave, the mother-in-law image. Very warm and intimate.


Thanks, KC.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Two more:
> 
> Victoria and dad
> *
> 'Tory' rocking the baby...


These are just great kps I love the black and white treatment... somehow it adds to their intimacy... great stuff.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> These are just great kps I love the black and white treatment... somehow it adds to their intimacy... great stuff.


Thanks Screature. The whole idea was to take family snaps with more of a photo journalistic approach. I didn't have or follow a story line, I just concentrated on capturing the moments.


----------



## Macified

kps said:


> Thanks Screature. The whole idea was to take family snaps with more of a photo journalistic approach. I didn't have or follow a story line, I just concentrated on capturing the moments.


Very nicely done. Absolutely the kind of photos you'd see in something like the "day in the life" series. More than snapshots but not studio setups. B-E-A-utiful.


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Very nicely done. Absolutely the kind of photos you'd see in something like the "day in the life" series. More than snapshots but not studio setups. B-E-A-utiful.


Thanks Macified, much appreciated. I prefer the documentary style over the "stand there and say cheese" stuff, but hey sometimes you have to accommodate the "cheese" too. 

Madison after her initial pensive shot:








*
Busy in the kitchen:








*
Tori beating the cr*p out of her dad at duelling Nintendo DS's


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Thanks Macified, much appreciated. I prefer the documentary style over the "stand there and say cheese" stuff, but hey sometimes you have to accommodate the "cheese" too.


More great photo documentation of the best moments, kps! My fave among this bunch is the kitchen scene. The real party happens in the kitchen and everyone knows.


----------



## KC4

Prairie Dawgs, near Carstairs, Alberta


----------



## SoyMac

Yes, some really good shots here, kps. 

"I prefer the documentary style over the "stand there and say cheese" stuff, "

Haha, yes, I love turning off the flash and shooting the unposed, candids. And then by the time someone sees me clicking and tells those being photographed, to, "Look at the camera and smile!", I've finished shooting. 

Your family's going to love these photographs now, and love them even more in the future.


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Prairie Dawgs, near Carstairs, Alberta


Wow, KC4, this looks like an image from The Lord of The Rings, or an alien planet. Exotic.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> More great photo documentation of the best moments, kps! My fave among this bunch is the kitchen scene. The real party happens in the kitchen and everyone knows.


...and let's not forget that's where all the food is. Thanks again.

Your Carstairs AB shot sent a cold chill through me and shivers up my spine...great capture.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Haha, yes, I love turning off the flash and shooting the unposed, candids. And then by the time someone sees me clicking and tells those being photographed, to, "Look at the camera and smile!", I've finished shooting.


Is there any other way to shoot? 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Guest

A little late but on the topic of panoramas ...


Reykjavik Bay Panorama by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

And for fun one more, this is from the Louvre


Halo'ed Angel by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Prairie Dawgs, near Carstairs, Alberta


Nice shot KC4.... it really has a kind of "spooky" atmosphere to it....


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> And for fun one more, this is from the Louvre


Nice mg... good composition and bokeh.


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> Wow, KC4, this looks like an image from The Lord of The Rings, or an alien planet. Exotic.





kps said:


> .Your Carstairs AB shot sent a cold chill through me and shivers up my spine...great capture.





screature said:


> Nice shot KC4.... it really has a kind of "spooky" atmosphere to it....


RUN! The Orcs (Borks?) are after us! 








Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## KC4

Oh No! There are 3 of them...oh wait, one's busy. 

(It was really hard to get all three of these boys in one frame without at least one of them doing something that wasn't very photogenic...Sheesh, boys!)


----------



## egremont

Another "snow study" out the kitchen window.

I do not want to shovel and make more people marks, so for now I would rather shoot out the window.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Oh No! There are 3 of them...oh wait, one's busy.
> 
> (It was really hard to get all three of these boys in one frame without at least one of them doing something that wasn't very photogenic...Sheesh, boys!)


A couple more nice shots KC4... those Weimaraners? Are they all yours?


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> Another "snow study" out the kitchen window.
> 
> I do not want to shovel and make more people marks, so for now I would rather shoot out the window.


:lmao: Looks like snow ant hills with chimneys....


----------



## Max

Been away the past week. Kps, bloody brilliant family shots. I take my hat off to you, sir.

As for the rest of you, whom I've been following on my iPhone, I'll simply say this: great to see this thread continue to flex its muscles and show its splendid colours and shades.

Knife edge macro, NDG, Montreal.


----------



## kps

Thanks and welcome back to COTU. I hope you have lots of images to share from your trip.


----------



## xcanuc

Here is one I took today. The poor guy couldn't put any weight on his front left leg and barely even noticed me. Maybe hit by a car?

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p103/xcanuc/Photography/****.jpg

Steve


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> A couple more nice shots KC4... those Weimaraners? Are they all yours?


Thanks Screature. Yes Weims, Nope, they are my sister's. In addition to being pampered house pets, she competes in agility trials with them. They do pretty good, for Weims. (sort of like using a windoze box for graphic applications)


----------



## KC4

xcanuc said:


> Here is one I took today. The poor guy couldn't put any weight on his front left leg and barely even noticed me. Maybe hit by a car?
> 
> Steve


Good picture Steve, sad story. You can really tell how soft the little guy's fur is.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Knife edge macro, NDG, Montreal.


That's sharp Max!
(cool texture too)


----------



## Max

Thanks, KC4. The texture is from an old 50s kitchen table with a very funky arbourite pattern on it. Very 3D somehow.

Lookout over the city, Westmount.


----------



## mrjimmy

Inspiring stuff here. Fabulous cinematography from a 7D.

"Man in a Blizzard," by Jamie Stuart - Roger Ebert's Journal


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Inspiring stuff here. Fabulous cinematography from a 7D.
> 
> "Man in a Blizzard," by Jamie Stuart - Roger Ebert's Journal


Very nice... thanks for sharing mrj.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Thanks, KC4. The texture is from an old 50s kitchen table with a very funky arbourite pattern on it. Very 3D somehow.


If it really is as 3D as it looks, I would be tempted to get a roller, smooth paper and some ink out to see if I could make some interesting prints with it.


----------



## Max

Naww... it's just flat. Clever use of 2D texture, that's all. Two different grey shades on a third grey field.


----------



## Max

Another shot from Montreal... this time from the old city.


----------



## kps

^^^^Yeah baby....that's what I'm talking about.^^^^

Great comp and conversion!


----------



## Max

Thanks kps.


----------



## CubaMark

Just discovered an old (as in 30+ years ago) friend who moved away from my hometown when I was just a wee one. He's now an accomplished photographer and instructor. So - here's a shameless plug to check out his art: www.MarcLangille.com


----------



## The Doug

Max, your Old Montréal shot is gorgeous - well done indeed. Did you take any other shots? Been wanting to get down to OM myself so your image has a certain vicariousness for me and it would be a pleasure to see more. Nice macro too BTW; I've always been fond of this genre.

I've had an itch lately, which I may scratch in mid-January (still undecided). Though I intend to get a D7000 (I _might_ consider a D90 if they're going cheap) sometime in 2011, I'll likely get a top-end compact well beforehand. I'm dithering between the Lumix LX5 and the Canon S95. I've been reading reviews & forums and both cameras have their adherents and proclaimers; I think I'd be very happy with either. I am leaning towards the S95 as it's perfectly pocketable (and I can get one for about $100 less than the LX5).

One thing that keeps me from using my Nikon more is that I find hauling gear with me a drag most of the time, it's conspicuous, and I'm always fearful of bad-weather damage (water etc.). A top-end pocketable camera would be liberating methinks, and my spontaneity & overall output will increase. See it, shoot it, move on.

A friend at work has a Canon G12 - very nice very nice but it's still a bit too large. Ditto the Nikon P7000 & similar cameras in this class.

Rumor has it that Olympus is going to jump into the fray with a camera somewhere between the LX5 and S95. Very interesting but by the time it's out I'll likely have made my purchase. 

On va voir...


----------



## Max

Thanks, Doug. Will see if I have any other nice ones. I have some great shots of the old town from mid-September when we stayed in an auberge there after we'd got hitched... a different vibe then, with more street action available.

I think both the Canon and Panasonic high-end compacts are well specified; you'd do well with either one. if memory serves, the Canon's a bit more pocketable as its lens fully retracts; but I dig the multiple aspect ratio and wide scope of my Lumix. Both are fine cams. I hear great things about the G12, too - we have an old G6 which is built like a tank and still takes great pix under optimal conditions - but yes, that camera is a bit large, especially compared to the S95. The Lumix is more expensive, certainly, although it's a tough little brick with a solid metal chassis. It feels very substantial in the hand and takes stupidly good shots. In any case, once you score your S95 we can see what the little beast can do!

If that's true about Olympus coming out with a small but large sensor compact, that'd be great news indeed.


----------



## Max

This is from Sep 19th. The main east-west drag of the old town. Would that Toronto have thought more of preserving its oldest architectural gems; here, forsaking the past seems to be a major industry.


----------



## The Doug

Anothah winnah, Max. Nice.

I prefer the specs of the LX5 but the form factor & size of the S95. The S95 has different aspect ratios as well, but these are achieved by an in-camera crop while you shoot. Whereas, the LX5 sensor can scale (or whatever) without auto-cropping. But the S95's in-camera cropping isn't necessarily a deal-breaker for me; I've downloaded some 16:9 S95 sample images and (dare I say it) the resolution & overall quality looks _soooo_ close to what I'm used to with my Nikon D50 (admittedly ancient spec-wise and long discontinued but still quite the darling to me).

In any case I feel somewhat energised now that I'm considering a new toy that I didn't even know I wanted / needed three weeks ago...


----------



## Guest

Face the Face by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Great lighting on that shot, mguertin. I'd crop a bit off on the right side, but that's just me.

Doug: I'm really happy striking a compromise in image quality for the sake of having a substantial carry-around camera that doesn't require a commitment to bring along wherever I go. That's the trick for me.

Go out and shop, good sir.


----------



## Max

Oxford Street, NDG neighbourhood, Christmas Eve.

Gotta go prepare some grub for a potluck. Greetings and felicitations to a swell bunch of shooters and see ya next year.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Great lighting on that shot, mguertin. I'd crop a bit off on the right side, but that's just me.


Thanks Max. I tried a bunch of different crops but nothing felt right, too much off the right side and it felt very out of balance (especially considering the face is looking to the right). I just decided to leave it alone


----------



## Max

Sometimes that's best, agreed. Happy new year, dude! Now I _really_ gotta jet.


----------



## kps

I think we had a great year in this forum, lots of great images. I'll raise a glass to all that is to come in the new year.

Here's my last image of 2010. The art work on the truck... compliments of my wife.


----------



## Lawrence

CMOS versus CCD

Which camera do you have?

All my digital camera's have CCD

They are slower for focussing, But they are way more superior for picture quality.

I'm very reluctant to buy a camera that has CMOS.

Which camera do you have?


----------



## Max

kps... great intro to the new year. Love the big-assed distortion on yer truck and the white vignetting. Well done!

Agreed... t'was a great year in here. Looking forward to more captivating captures over the coming dozen months.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> Would that Toronto have thought more of preserving its oldest architectural gems; here, forsaking the past seems to be a major industry.


We have the same short-sighted, tear-down-the-old, do-it-for-the-money-now problem at City Hall here in Winnipeg, Max. Sorry to hear it's not just our city.

I'm enjoying your B&W conversions.


Here is one from a winter project of a friend and I. 









We spend one evening per week at our Legislative Building practicing and honing our lighting skills. Having spent our whole evening this week lighting this one scene, it looks like it may be a long, long project. It is a very big building.

Lucky thing there is little chance of it being torn down in the near future.


Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> kps... great intro to the new year. Love the big-assed distortion on yer truck and the white vignetting. Well done!


+1 from here, too kps.

What also catches my eye in your photo is the brick house. I'd forgotten how many people live in brick houses in that part of the country. Brick houses are rarely seen out west.


----------



## kps

Thanks Max and iamunique127.

That's my mother-in-law's house from '08 and my old pickup after arriving during a mild snow storm. Wife could not resist leaving her mark on the snow covered rear.

Here's a shot from this year, same driveway, different angle and the new F150. 24mm on a full-frame, I'm in heaven. Just like the old days of film.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> We spend one evening per week at our Legislative Building practicing and honing our lighting skills. Having spent our whole evening this week lighting this one scene, it looks like it may be a long, long project. It is a very big building.


Good job on the lighting and good luck with your project.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Inspiring stuff here. Fabulous cinematography from a 7D.
> 
> "Man in a Blizzard," by Jamie Stuart - Roger Ebert's Journal


When I first tried to look at the vid, it wouldn't load for me, so I tried it again today. Not bad, but I wish he set his WB properly, yellow snow just doesn't do it for me.

What I did find absolutely amazing and incredible in it's own way was Dziga Vertov's 1929 silent classic "Man With a Movie Camera" , the inspiration for the "Blizzard" video.

I thought I'd check out a few minutes of the Vertov film, but after watching, it just got better and better. I couldn't stop and ended up watching the whole hour and six minutes of it.


----------



## kps

dolawren said:


> CMOS versus CCD
> 
> Which camera do you have?
> 
> All my digital camera's have CCD
> 
> They are slower for focussing, But they are way more superior for picture quality.
> 
> I'm very reluctant to buy a camera that has CMOS.
> 
> Which camera do you have?


A camera's ability to focus has nothing to do with the sensor, it has everything to do with the engineering of the camera itself and the lens it uses. Some lenses have focusing motors built in, some don't, with point&shoots, the in camera AF motors have always been slow.

CMOS is considered better by a long shot, but CCD quality varies greatly and therefore there are inconsistencies in IQ. With both, a great deal depends on the sensor size and application. A CMOS or a CCD sensor in a $5000 camera will be a lot better than one in a $500 camera.


----------



## The Doug

So um... I've had my Lumix FZ20 for what, nearly six years... and only noticed today that it has a 16:9 mode. Duh.


----------



## Max

Dolawren: it's my understanding that, all other factors being equal, CMOS is significantly better than CCD. I've never run across anyone attempting to champion CCD as the superior chip - until now, that is.

iamunique127: nice shot. I love that building... have shot its exterior a couple of times. And your Exchange District rocks. I think it's quite unique in North America and the impressive heights of those old grande dames really lends that quarter an impressive elegance. I wish we had something similar in Toronto; many of our greatest industrial buildings from the turn of that particular turn of the century fell to the wrecking ball decades ago.

Doug: great composition. I'm digging the angle and the strong linear element.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks Max, 'twas but a test shot though.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Thanks Max, 'twas but a test shot though.


Yeah, nicely done for a test shot. Agree with Max on the comp.


----------



## Max

Here's one using one of kps' presets as a starting point.


----------



## kps

Very retro classic...and I'm not just saying that because you used that particular preset.

I also see that funky 2D wannabe 3D laminate tabletop from your knife shot.


----------



## Max

You do indeed! That's my in-laws' digs... very elegant, solidly built brick four-plexes line their street... each flat is huge and nicely appointed with high ceilings, plaster mouldings and beautiful old wood trim everywhere; you don't see any of that in this shot because the previous owner had reno'd the kitchen with a more modern sensibility (even though it does admittedly feel retro in this shot)... the rest of the place is completely intact and incredibly lovely.


----------



## The Doug

Passé as it is, I still love my Lumix FZ20. Fine old beast.


----------



## kps

Nice...lovely lighting in that shot and if you look real close (and with a little bit of imagination) the stems look like a green creature with long fingers crawling on top of those tomatoes.


----------



## The Doug

I used the FZ20's flash & bounced it using a piece of white cardboard - as makeshift as it gets, but effective. I hadn't touched this camera in ages but after picking it up again today for a bit of playtime, it didn't take me long to remember why I consider this device a keeper. There can be a fair amount of sensor noise even at low ISO but its images clean up nicely.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> I used the FZ20's flash & bounced it using a piece of white cardboard - as makeshift as it gets, but effective. I hadn't touched this camera in ages but after picking it up again today for a bit of playtime, it didn't take me long to remember why I consider this device a keeper. There can be a fair amount of sensor noise even at low ISO but its images clean up nicely.


The proof is in the image...as long as you're happy with the results the camera is giving you, then that's all that counts.

Now...you're not having second thoughts about that new toy, are you?


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Passé as it is, I still love my Lumix FZ20. Fine old beast.


Nicely done.

Although it reminds me of what I forgot to pickup yesterday when the stores were open...


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> Now...you're not having second thoughts about that new toy, are you?


Not at all - one can never have enough toys er _tools_.


----------



## Max

I too see the mutated lizard, sprawling across the tops of them juicy red thangs. 

Beauty of a shot!


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year everyone!


Party Baloons by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Happy New Year to you too, mguertin!


----------



## The Doug

mguertin said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


Happy Happy to you too - all the best in 2011. Now, where's the champagne to go with those balloons?


----------



## kps

Starting off the new year with a candid portrait of a family friend. This wonderful lady turned 90 this year, reads the whole Toronto Star from front page to the last every day and loves to talk politics.


----------



## The Doug

Great shot - wowza, we should all be so fortunate to reach that age!


----------



## Max

A most formidable face! Well done.

A corner of the same Montreal kitchen.


----------



## SINC

Max, odd how that kitchen shot sent me out to our kitchen, eerie in the similarity, yet totally different.


----------



## Max

I see what you mean, Sinc! Nice shot, by the way. Using your Lumix there?


----------



## SINC

Yep, the Lumix for sure.


----------



## MaxPower

Hi all.

Been a while and I thought I would share a couple of shots I took while on our annual vacation to Florida, namely Universal Studios and the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> iamunique127: nice shot. I love that building... have shot its exterior a couple of times. And your Exchange District rocks. I think it's quite unique in North America and the impressive heights of those old grande dames really lends that quarter an impressive elegance. I wish we had something similar in Toronto; many of our greatest industrial buildings from the turn of that particular turn of the century fell to the wrecking ball decades ago.


Thanks Max. Yes, it really is a spectacular building with a very intriguing history. Although the ultra-wide lens came in handy, I can see the benefits of a Perspective Control or Tilt Shift lens if a person is doing very much of this type of photography.

The Exchange is truly unique in Canada and for that reason many movies are shots there for the period authenticity. It is also much less costly than shooting them in America. Another friend and I plan on doing some night photography there. I will post something if it comes about.


----------



## Max

Being a member of the local film & TV industry and having several friends who have worked alongside us in various projects over the years, we know of a few painters and carpenters who have gone to Winnipeg to work there for period films. The Exchange District is a gold mine. I love the solidity of those old buildings with their grand architectural appointments... the kind of thing you don't see much of elsewhere in this country.

Gotta see if I can't find a good shot from that nabe that I haven't already posted before.


----------



## iamunique127

I'm pouring over my past Libraries as well, looking for the movie-set photos I took a few years ago.

While I'm doing that I'll include this wide shot from a portrait session I did this past summer in one of the loading dock tunnels in the Exchange.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Nice...lovely lighting in that shot and if you look real close (and with a little bit of imagination) the stems look like a green creature with long fingers crawling on top of those tomatoes.


I see the skinny green creature too! In fact, now that it has been pointed out, that's what I see first! Cool!


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been a while and I thought I would share a couple of shots I took while on our annual vacation to Florida, namely Universal Studios and the Animal Kingdom.


Hee hee.. Speaking of green creatures.... My fave is the second one of your green creature shots MaxPower!


----------



## MaxPower

KC4 said:


> Hee hee.. Speaking of green creatures.... My fave is the second one of your green creature shots MaxPower!


I'm starting to like that one more and more. If only her face was in focus.


----------



## Max

Here's one from the Exchange District... I've posted another shot of the same subject before, this one's a slightly different angle.


----------



## keebler27

Happy New Year everyone!

I was laying on a cot on the beach in Jamaica, looked up at this and figured I'd try to frame it somehow. Unfortunately the sun was high and the colours aren't what I thought they would be, but I was going more for composition than anything. I might play with the colour later, but for now, enjoy


----------



## SINC

A boring night and just messin' with my Lumix. Couple of closeups out of my micro tool kit and the little guy the boys at the pub gave me for Christmas.


----------



## kps

@MaxPower: nice capture on #1

@iamunique127: nice portrait, I'm sure he was happy with it.

@SINC nice job on your still life images. I guess you'll get rid of the Nikon now. lol


----------



## SINC

Well kps, that old Nikon still puts out some nice images, so I'm thinking I might just use it a time or two again. But experimenting with the Lumix has given me a few thoughts on how I can put it to good use simply because of its portability. Can't even count the times I've wished I had the Nikon with me, but now, I can always have the Lumix in my jacket pocket and who knows, I might even capture something worthwhile one day.


----------



## KC4

Playing with the macro lens....


----------



## Max

Love the top macro. Both are good, for different reasons. Nicely done, KC4.


----------



## kps

It's not the gear SINC, if a small pocketable camera makes you shoot more, that it's far better than a big expensive dSLR in the closet.

@KC: yeah, the top one fer sure.


----------



## mrjimmy

> *Detroit in ruins: the photographs of Yves Marchand and Romain Meffre*
> 
> In downtown Detroit, the streets are lined with abandoned hotels and swimming pools, ruined movie houses and schools, all evidence of the motor city's painful decline. The photographs of Yves Marchand and Romain Meffre capture what remains of a once-great city – and hint at the wider story of post-industrial America


Detroit in ruins | Art and design | The Observer

Wow!


----------



## Macified

mrjimmy said:


> Detroit in ruins | Art and design | The Observer
> 
> Wow!


Unbelievable. Nicely captured images but what a shame.


----------



## iamunique127

Max said:


> Here's one from the Exchange District... I've posted another shot of the same subject before, this one's a slightly different angle.


Yup, that's the Confederation Life Building on Main St., if memory serves. Lovely composition and colours.

It is entirely faced with terracotta. There is a lot of terracotta work in our downtown.


----------



## iamunique127

@KC4
very interesting depth of field in the second macro


----------



## iamunique127

I'm a little late with the Christmas lights but yesterday was the first chance I had to capture this when conditions were right.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the comments on the macros gang. The one good thing about photographing these subjects is that if the models don't cooperate, I just eat them.

@mrjimmy: Those are amazing pictures, quite effectively showing the grandeur of what it once was and the tragedy of now, what it is.


----------



## pcronin

Hoping to get a macro lens one of these days. 

This pic is from my cousin's baptism last weekend. (Don't get me started on how I felt about that whole shindig  )
I had a perfect angle until my plaid shirted cousin jumped up from his seat. I should have gone to the choir balcony I guess. Ah well.


*ps* Does anyone else see no feedback when uploading pics here? It just hangs for a min then says failed, or pops the pic under this box when it works.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> I'm a little late with the Christmas lights but yesterday was the first chance I had to capture this when conditions were right.


LOL, great capture.


----------



## kps

pcronin said:


> Hoping to get a macro lens one of these days.
> 
> This pic is from my cousin's baptism last weekend. (Don't get me started on how I felt about that whole shindig  )
> I had a perfect angle until my plaid shirted cousin jumped up from his seat. I should have gone to the choir balcony I guess. Ah well.
> 
> 
> *ps* Does anyone else see no feedback when uploading pics here? It just hangs for a min then says failed, or pops the pic under this box when it works.


You're lucky to get that. The last baptism I was at, the minister didn't allow any photography...

I was relegated to this. LOL!


----------



## kps

One more for good measure....


----------



## pcronin

kps said:


> You're lucky to get that. The last baptism I was at, the minister didn't allow any photography...
> 
> I was relegated to this. LOL!


I think if he tried to stop me (or anyone of the many others with PAS cams) he would have had 2 grandmothers and a great aunt ready for war 

And I wouldn't have got nice candid shots like this


----------



## kps

Very nice moment, they'll be very happy, but you need to fix the white balance.


----------



## pcronin

kps said:


> Very nice moment, they'll be very happy, but you need to fix the white balance.


Yes, time being the fickle little minx it is, I sent it like this with the caveat of some adjustments required.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> One more for good measure....


Nice shot kps! It has a bit of a stormy look to it which adds to the mood.


----------



## KC4

pcronin said:


> I think if he tried to stop me (or anyone of the many others with PAS cams) he would have had 2 grandmothers and a great aunt ready for war
> 
> And I wouldn't have got nice candid shots like this


Cute! Yep, there seems to be a wide variety of rules for photography when it comes to services performed within. One church would not allow any photographic capture, even video of the actual wedding ceremony itself. Hard situation for the couple, it being their family church and really wanting a video of their big moment.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Nice shot kps! It has a bit of a stormy look to it which adds to the mood.


Thanks KC. 

I always talk to the minister about what I'm allowed and not allowed. Most have issues with flash photography only, some are far too self centred to care about the bride and groom's big day. I used to second shoot Orthodox Greek weddings for a guy way back in the late 70's and those priests had no issues with flash photography or even us going up on the altar platform to get a shot. Perhaps that has changed with the proliferation of the point & shoot paparazzi guests and they've become as restrictive as the Protestants. LOL


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> I always talk to the minister about what I'm allowed and not allowed. Most have issues with flash photography only, some are far too self centred to care about the bride and groom's big day. I used to second shoot Orthodox Greek weddings for a guy way back in the late 70's and those priests had no issues with flash photography or even us going up on the altar platform to get a shot. Perhaps that has changed with the proliferation of the point & shoot paparazzi guests and they've become as restrictive as the Protestants. LOL


Hee hee. I typically ask right up front. Usually, photographs are allowed, with some restrictions. Sometimes I wished I hadn't asked. It's annoying when the one that is supposed to be taking photographs is obeying the rules with camera down, but others ignore the rules and flash and snap away - and most of time, without getting busted for it. This really chokes me at entertainment venues. 

Sometimes, however, when I ask very respectfully and explain what I am doing and why, I will be allowed to take pictures in the most surprising places:

Behind the velvet ropes (removed by a church official so that I could enter) the candle room at the Basilica of our Lady of Guadalupe: 







This room was quite warm, with huge, multi tiered rack after rack of burning candles, each one representing someone's prayer.


----------



## kps

That's quite a candle collection. 

It's always best to know the rules, read the signs and ask permission...then break the rules, ignore the signs and do whatever you think is best to get the shot.


----------



## iamunique127

The Christmas season was so busy here that I didn't get out to photograph the lights.
Now I'm finding I have more time for photography.

This is Father Winter Blowing Into Winnipeg's Exchange District


----------



## Max

Cool image. Highly processed to the point of being surreal, but I dig it. Those cars especially. Strong linear element going on. Bravo, iamunique127!


----------



## Macified

Trying out the updated release of Camera+ on the iPhone 3G.


----------



## Max

Spidery steel sculpture at the foot of a modern tower, Distillery district.


----------



## Macified

About 3000km off on that one. Athletes entrance to the training hills at Utah Olympic Park. My son trains here 5 days a week giving me time to skulk around.

EDIT: sorry Max, your picture didn't show up and I thought you were guessing at my photo.


----------



## Max

No worries! That athlete's entrance looks almost utilitarian, like it was a secondary or rear entrance to an apartment building, no?

That vignette... does that come with that particular camera app for iPhone?


----------



## Macified

Yeah, that's a border they call viewfinder. It adds the grain along with the round edge and the little bit of border tilt.


----------



## Max

Cool. Nice retro touch. Especially the tilt; old school.


----------



## iamunique127

I've been seing Camera+ around a lot lately. 
I'll have to check it out for my phone. Thanks
I like the images you are producing from it. Macified.


----------



## crawford

Snow day in Toronto.

Snow day. by robcrawford, on Flickr


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> The Christmas season was so busy here that I didn't get out to photograph the lights.
> Now I'm finding I have more time for photography.
> 
> This is Father Winter Blowing Into Winnipeg's Exchange District


Agree, a touch over processed, but I dig it too. Very nice.


----------



## iamunique127

@Max 
@kps
Thanks
I'm glad you liked Father Winter. 
It was intentionally processed like that for the effect.
I wasn't happy with any of the traditional processing of my Xmas lights.
Here is one of our Legislature done up for Christmas and processed in a similar manner.









To me it looks like there should be zombies roaming around.


----------



## Max

_Wow._

Not sure if I like the framing with the Christmas trees being off-centre and not entirely in the frame, but the view beyond is gorgeous and I like how crisp it is. What a magnificent interior. Nicely finished, iamunique127.


----------



## Max

Cube thang, Distillery district. Not sure if this is a dwelling or an office of some sort. Pretty mysterious. Lots of these in the Netherlands but this is the only one I've seen on this side of the pond.


----------



## fellfromtree

crawford said:


> Snow day in Toronto.
> 
> Snow day. by robcrawford, on Flickr


Crawford- by design or chance, this is extremely clever. You assaulted central focus (with subtle diagonals) and won. Congratulations.
There is one glaring bright spot that has me wondering. The two picket openings in bottom right quadrant. Did you leave them as is, or alter them in processing? They looked washed out. The whitest part of the photo (otherwise) is the roof line diagonal on the right garage, which would be perfect if not for the two picket whiteouts.
What did you shoot with (brand, pixels, etc)? Just wondering.


----------



## Max

I'm good with that composition as is. The high-value areas between the picket is probably a mound of snow.

Funny, the different things that can bug us - or draw us, for that matter.


----------



## crawford

@Fellfromtree, thanks for the compliment. You know, I didn't even notice the washed out / over exposed the area between the pickets until you mentioned it. I mostly focused on the composition / framing. Max is correct, it's so white because of the snow and also because of the B&W effect. It was taken with an iPhone4 using Instagram.


----------



## NasserRadi

awesome thread and this is my photo 








By nasserradi at 2010-11-11

Charlottetown, PEI


----------



## Max

Cool pic. Welcome to the forum, and this thread in particular!

Interesting framing method. I'm finding the heavy black bands top and bottom distracting but I love the shot, particularly the two foreground figures.


----------



## SoyMac

NasserRadi said:


> ... this is my photo ... at 2010-11-11
> Charlottetown, PEI


Very strong photo. I'm looking forward to more of yours.


----------



## iamunique127

@Nasser Radi
very powerful image

@crawford
I like the Snow Day shot more and more each time I look at it.
That's pretty amazing quality for a phone camera.


----------



## SINC

Here's a snow shot out in our back yard showing just how much we got over the weekend. That wishing well stands 30 inches tall to the top of the round well.


----------



## kps

NasserRadi said:


> awesome thread and this is my photo
> 
> Charlottetown, PEI


Nice capture, good job on processing.


----------



## polywog

Been a while, have a massive backlog to process! Nice shots folks, really like the tone of that image above, NasserRadi. 

Decided this year as a pet project to get some shots of the set-up efforts for Winterlude in Ottawa. The snowmakers were busy at work yesterday.


----------



## kps

Love the top one's background polywog, as Max would say...very painterly.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Love the top one's background polywog, as Max would say...very painterly.


I was thinking the same thing. I would crop it out and use it own its own but that's just me.


----------



## KC4

Yup - I agree on the top image polywog... It does look like a dreamy landscape painting in the top LH quadrant. Very nice.


----------



## polywog

Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely be trying a new crop once I get through my Christmas backlog!


----------



## kps

This page needs a pic...

Old scan of some RR tracks. Looking east toward Union Station. Don't recall where I took the shot from.


----------



## Max

Seventies, I take it? Digging the wiggle in the tracks just right of centre, near the top. Did you pull a vignette on this one, kps? Gives it a cinematic feel.

Flatiron building, last Friday.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Seventies, I take it? Digging the wiggle in the tracks just right of centre, near the top. Did you pull a vignette on this one, kps? Gives it a cinematic feel.
> 
> Flatiron building, last Friday.


Very good Max, the70's is correct, and so is the vignette. I wanted to give it that 20's hand cranked film look. Gonna use it as a WordPress header.

Good shot of the flatiron, most take it head on. Nice work, I like how the CN tower is peeking around corner of the building.


----------



## Max

Here's another recent one from downtown. A hallway, nine stories up in a brand new building by the St. Lawrence Market. I call this one "Condo Living."


----------



## iamunique127

@kps
nice old-time feel to the tracks.



A friend and I have been going out to the Manitoba Legislature regularly on Tuesday evenings to practice our lighting. Here is my shot from this week.










These ladies overlook the grand staircase and are difficult to get close to for a photograph. This week I brought all long lenses to capture some details I can't get with other lenses. This is the full-frame I shot with my Nikkor 300mm lens from the third floor balcony. I was able to walk right up close to the statue though, and hold the gelled flash just out of the frame. Hence the colour.


----------



## KC4

@kps: 8 track shape...definitely an old (but a good) image! 

@Max: Like the hallway shot- I am attracted to the look of the long distance vanishing point perspective images:

Walk where ancient turds have floated...









Wish that traffic light wasn't there. (hmmpf!) No matter how I try to straighten this image, it still appears wonky to me (double Hmmpf!)


----------



## KC4

Lyle: Like the ladies-in-red!


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> *Wish that traffic light wasn't there. (hmmpf!) No matter how I try to straighten this image, it still appears wonky to me (double Hmmpf!)*


What traffic light...what wonkiness? 

Yup...too much time on my hands too.


----------



## Max

Slick work, kps. I still like the original better. I like the traffic light in there. A bit of the unexpected and it's cool that it's perpendicular to that long penetrating angle down the hallway. As for crookedness, sometimes it's better when stuff is off kilter.


----------



## Max

_Shop 'till ya drop_.


----------



## kps

Interesting shot...concrete, steel and grub. Looks like Costco, just don't get busted by their loss prevention gang. They might think you're spying for Walmart.


----------



## Max

Totally Costco. Good eye. I was careful... but hell, no one cared. Zombie shoppers have their own distractions.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> What traffic light...what wonkiness?
> 
> Yup...too much time on my hands too.


WOOT! Thanks kps! That looks great! Amazing job disappearing the lights! 
(See officer, there were no lights there!)


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> Wish that traffic light wasn't there. (hmmpf!) No matter how I try to straighten this image, it still appears wonky to me (double Hmmpf!)
> View attachment 17970


Here's a view from the other end of that corridor, including the short little traffic light LOL. 


Portico by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


I bet we have a lot more photos in common too


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Here's a view from the other end of that corridor, including the short little traffic light LOL.
> 
> I bet we have a lot more photos in common too


Where you guys on the same 30 cities in 5 days European bus tour?


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Where you guys on the same 30 cities in 5 days European bus tour?


LOL no, but apparently we both took cameras for a visit to Portugal  So far we have similar shots from both Sintra and now Lisbon.


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Here's a view from the other end of that corridor, including the short little traffic light LOL.
> 
> I bet we have a lot more photos in common too


Hah! How cool! Incredibly small world sometimes. I was there just last summer. You? 
P.S. I really like how the lights stack up in your shot. I think my shot was taken on the fly.



kps said:


> Where you guys on the same 30 cities in 5 days European bus tour?


 Hee hee...For me, it was more like 5 cities in 20 days, which included Spain....



mguertin said:


> LOL no, but apparently we both took cameras for a visit to Portugal  So far we have similar shots from both Sintra and now Lisbon.


Yup! Your turn mg...(to post one to see if I can match it)!


----------



## kps

Auto Shop
*


----------



## Max

Cool... I'm digging the distortion and those flanking support columns toward in the mid-ground and in the BG.


Pedestrian ramp in winter, lower Don area.


----------



## The Doug

Great shots folks.

Max - lovely B&W shot. I was in Toronto last week visiting my brother - I think the VIA train passes right by that, or another ramp similar to it. Saw it out the train window and thought to myself that it'd be interesting to explore with a camera.


----------



## kps

Cool shot of the ramp, like how you captured it.

Two more from the auto repair shop, Max you may recognise the building.









/


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> Hah! How cool! Incredibly small world sometimes. I was there just last summer. You?
> P.S. I really like how the lights stack up in your shot. I think my shot was taken on the fly.
> 
> Hee hee...For me, it was more like 5 cities in 20 days, which included Spain....
> 
> Yup! Your turn mg...(to post one to see if I can match it)!


Yep, my trip was about the same but we did a few more cities and it did include Spain as well! I went in Feb '08. Started and ended in Madrid and included about 4 places in Portugal too.


Plaza De Espana by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Doug: that was indeed the ramp in question. The VIA train would have zipped right by it.

Kps: yeah, that exterior is indeed familiar, although I can't place it... is it on Eastern near Broadview? Was just down there a half hour ago, having lunch at a fantastic Trattoria on Eastern, near the very train tracks Doug would have come in on.


----------



## Max

Looking up to the Costco heavens:


----------



## kps

Max: Building is at Carlaw and Dundas, place is full of artists, artisans and funky specialty design shops amongst other things.

Now for something more organic:
*


----------



## Macified

Nice KPS. I like the way the trees lead the eye to the house.


----------



## SINC

Cookie please?


----------



## SINC

Dino choppers


----------



## Kazak

To commemorate the truck I traded in yesterday, after seven years of faithful, if expensive, service.





​


----------



## tilt

London Paddington train station just before we departed for Bath. I was lucky to get an empty platform. The picture was shot in colour and I made it B&W in iPhoto, that's all. Camera - Panasonic Lumix FZ-18.

For some reason, when I used Preview to reduce teh size to 2000x1500, the file size became 750+ KB from 2.2 MB. So, a lot of detail that I can see on my monitor within the Blacks are lost here.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Two more from the auto repair shop, Max you may recognise the building.


kps, sorry to get off topic but is that your regular shop? I've heard people rave about it.


----------



## mrjimmy

tilt said:


> London Paddington train station just before we departed for Bath. I was lucky to get an empty platform. The picture was shot in colour and I made it B&W in iPhoto, that's all. Camera - Panasonic Lumix FZ-18.
> 
> For some reason, when I used Preview to reduce teh size to 2000x1500, the file size became 750+ KB from 2.2 MB. So, a lot of detail that I can see on my monitor within the Blacks are lost here.


Lovely shot. Reminiscent of photographs past.


----------



## tilt

mrjimmy said:


> Lovely shot. Reminiscent of photographs past.


Thanks. Here is the original colour shot, again downsized to fit into EhMac's requirements. Now you see why I converted it to B&W 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Two views out of the same window - a friend's house in Atlanta GA. I wish I knew enough about exposures to have managed to get a Blue sky in the second picture.


----------



## tilt

Close-up of a table-mat - no zoom, no macro lens, no nothing. After having read a bit on photography I now see that the depth-of-field is all wonky.


----------



## tilt

Ah, something dear to our hearts - the Apple Store in Bath, England.


----------



## chimo

OK here are a few. Just a Canon P&S.

Skating on the canal ~2007 just after first light.
CN Tower reflection.
An old rock crusher.


----------



## tilt

OK, for some reason I can no longer upload any files to EhMac. It gets stcj at "Uploading Files" and never goes away.


----------



## Max

Any chance you're using Safari, Tilt? If so, welcome to the Ehmac uploading bug. I used to have to go use Firefox to upload to this thread. Then I said 'screw it' and went back to using DropBox to host my pix.


----------



## Max

Great series going here, people. Keep 'em coming! Chimo... the CN tower reflection capture is eerie. And I remember going down to the canal to skate and watch the girls. Good times. And Tilt: agreed, the train station shot looks best in black and white. Very slick.

Winter shot, out by the Scarborough bluffs.


----------



## Macified

Old style tow lift wheel on a brand new Olympic training hill...


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> kps, sorry to get off topic but is that your regular shop? I've heard people rave about it.


Been going there for over 20+ years. The owner and I have mutual friends and that's how I got to know him so many years ago...the only guy that touches my vehicles when they go off warranty. The problem is, he's so darned busy and I live in the burbs now, but whenever I'm downtown, I stop by for a chat.


----------



## kps

Some cool images folks, glad to see this thread rocking again.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Any chance you're using Safari, Tilt? If so, welcome to the Ehmac uploading bug. I used to have to go use Firefox to upload to this thread. Then I said 'screw it' and went back to using DropBox to host my pix.


Yes Max, I am using Safari. Safari is my only browser. Oddly enough, the last few pictures loaded fine, and then - *poof* - gone!

Cheers


----------



## tilt

OK, one more try - this time from Firefox. This is a shot of the bridle-path to Windsor castle at the far end. It was taken about 20 kilometres away from the castle itself in terms of driving distance, but as the horse runs it could be around 6-8 KM away I am guessing.

I like the interplay between the shadows and the light, plus the bright colours, that's why I shot this.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Winter shot, out by the Scarborough bluffs.


Max, how is it you are able to post images wider than 2000 pixels? All of mine are 2000 pixels wide and you can see that they are nowhere nearly as wide as this picture of yours.

Cheers


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Great series going here, people. Keep 'em coming! Chimo... the CN tower reflection capture is eerie. And I remember going down to the canal to skate and watch the girls. Good times. And Tilt: agreed, the train station shot looks best in black and white. Very slick.
> 
> Winter shot, out by the Scarborough bluffs.


Gorgeous shot Max.


----------



## Max

Actually tilt, I generally link to images that are between 800 and 1000 pixels wide. I don't inline display them because uploading them to Ehmac via Safari has proven to be unreliable and annoying. Nor am I a fan of Firefox's interface, though the app itself does the job in question reliably; and the fact is, I don't want to have to launch a specific alternate browser just to upload an image, each and every time - which leaves me my now customary option of linking them using DropBox.

Bottom line: clicking on your vivid green lawn shot gives me an image that's much wider than my own recent winter shot. The advantage to me is that you don't have to click on the shot first to see it at full size - it's already as large as I want it to be. Making it larger is possible but I try to bear in mind that not everyone is looking at this thread using a huge monitor.

Whatever works for you.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> Old style tow lift wheel on a brand new Olympic training hill...


I love the "veil" effect and the subtle colours in this one Macified.


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Thanks. Here is the original colour shot, again downsized to fit into EhMac's requirements. Now you see why I converted it to B&W
> 
> Cheers


tilt although I really like the b&w conversion, I love the subtle interplay of colours in the original. Very nice.


----------



## kps

tilt said:


> Max, how is it you are able to post images wider than 2000 pixels? All of mine are 2000 pixels wide and you can see that they are nowhere nearly as wide as this picture of yours.


Because he, like many others here, host their images off site instead of attaching them to posts through the BBS software. Look carefully and you'll see your image bounded by a box which clearly states "Attached Thumbnail", so as a thumbnail, click your image (cursor change to hand) and a larger image will be presented in a viewer.

To be quite frank, why are some of you uploading such large files is beyond me. My 24" monitor can only do 1920x1200pixels at the best. 

You'll soon run out of space for attachments and then start deleting your images from ehmac and really detract from this thread.

Make your images no bigger than 800px wide @72dpi or 96dpi which is the screen resolution. All the images I post here are 750px @96dpi and hosted on my server.

EDIT: I see Max answered while I was typing...


----------



## iamunique127

tilt said:


> Two views out of the same window - a friend's house in Atlanta GA. I wish I knew enough about exposures to have managed to get a Blue sky in the second picture.


@ tilt

To keep the same exposure inside and add some blue in the sky outside you can try a couple different approaches. 

First, keep your Aperture setting the same as it was in the original photo and use a longer Shutter speed or...

Second, point you camera outside and lock the exposure (and usually the focus) on the sky by pressing the shutter button 1/2 way down. Then recompose the shot and finish pressing the shutter button. Depth of field on Point and Shoot cameras is usually pretty huge so you should maintain focus inside as well as outside. You may lose some detail inside.

I'm not familiar with your particular camera. You will need some manual control to achieve the first technique. For demonstration purposes let's say the original was shot at f8 and 1/125 second. To get more colour in the sky, try using 1/30 of a second shutter speed instead (while keeping the Aperture at f8). If that is not enough you can continue to use shorter shutter speeds until you get the desired effect. You will need to rest or support your camera well to avoid movement blur.

For the second technique your camera may lock the exposure when you 1/2 press the shutter or it may meter again after you recompose. Just try it and see. 

Hope that helps.

As far as posting photos, if you use a host such as Flickr or something you can just copy your image from there and paste the code in the Post Image pop-up. As others have said, no need to make them big. Yours look fine as they are. Personally, I keep mine to a max of 640 pixels on the longest side. I've had no trouble posting in this way using Safari.

(I see others have answered as I was typing- now you have lots of feedack).

BTW, I'm liking your photos especially Windsor Castle. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Max

OK, my turn. This is from about seven years ago, taken at a toxic industrial spot down by the waterfront. The site has since been cleaned up - somewhat - but it was, for several years, a real gold mine (that is, provided you're the sort who cares to document metal bric-a-brac and the ghostly remnants of industrial activity).


----------



## iamunique127

We have one hill in Winnipeg. It was an landfill that was de-commissioned in the 1970's then made into a park. One use of the park today is an off-leash dog park. But given that it's a hill it gets lots of use by sliders and snowboarders as well.

This was taken last February but it will look very similar today after several days of fresh snow. This is our (modest) skyline.


----------



## iamunique127

I hope the subtle detail shows up on your monitors.


----------



## tilt

My my, that's tons of helpful feedback, thank you all.



Max said:


> Bottom line: clicking on your vivid green lawn shot gives me an image that's much wider than my own recent winter shot. The advantage to me is that you don't have to click on the shot first to see it at full size - it's already as large as I want it to be. Making it larger is possible but I try to bear in mind that not everyone is looking at this thread using a huge monitor.


Duh! I did not even know that you could click on the image and see a larger version!



screature said:


> tilt although I really like the b&w conversion, I love the subtle interplay of colours in the original. Very nice.


Thanks screature. I like the colour one too, but I prefer the B&W for this.



kps said:


> To be quite frank, why are some of you uploading such large files is beyond me. My 24" monitor can only do 1920x1200pixels at the best.


I am still new at this. I need to learn. I was under the (mistaken?) impression that even if your monitor could not handle high resolutions, since the pic's resolution is high and the monitor would display it in whatever resolution it could, the picture would still be displayed properly.



kps said:


> You'll soon run out of space for attachments and then start deleting your images from ehmac and really detract from this thread.


See, I was not even aware of this constraint. God, I really need to go read some stickies.



kps said:


> Make your images no bigger than 800px wide @72dpi or 96dpi which is the screen resolution. All the images I post here are 750px @96dpi and hosted on my server.


So, I just go into Preview like I have been doing and resize it to 800 wide and that's it? Do I have to do this even if I were to, say, host it somewhere else like you and Max do rather than "attach" it to my post?



iamunique127 said:


> To keep the same exposure inside and add some blue in the sky outside you can try a couple different approaches.
> 
> First, keep your Aperture setting the same as it was in the original photo and use a longer Shutter speed or...
> 
> Second, point you camera outside and lock the exposure (and usually the focus) on the sky by pressing the shutter button 1/2 way down. Then recompose the shot and finish pressing the shutter button. Depth of field on Point and Shoot cameras is usually pretty huge so you should maintain focus inside as well as outside. You may lose some detail inside.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your particular camera. You will need some manual control to achieve the first technique. For demonstration purposes let's say the original was shot at f8 and 1/125 second. To get more colour in the sky, try using 1/30 of a second shutter speed instead (while keeping the Aperture at f8). If that is not enough you can continue to use shorter shutter speeds until you get the desired effect. You will need to rest or support your camera well to avoid movement blur.
> 
> For the second technique your camera may lock the exposure when you 1/2 press the shutter or it may meter again after you recompose. Just try it and see.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As far as posting photos, if you use a host such as Flickr or something you can just copy your image from there and paste the code in the Post Image pop-up. As others have said, no need to make them big. Yours look fine as they are. Personally, I keep mine to a max of 640 pixels on the longest side.
> 
> (I see others have answered as I was typing- now you have lots of feedack).
> 
> BTW, I'm liking your photos especially Windsor Castle. Keep 'em coming.


Thanks Jamunique. The problem with me is that I tend to concentrate more on the framing and composition of the picture and completely forget about the exposure. I need to remember to take those into account too and plan for them. The colours and exposure coming out well is purely a matter of luck for me rather than design. I almost exclusicvely use my camera only as a point-and-click!

Thanks again all of you. I am reading more about photography now and will be practicing more.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Given the weather, perhaps a switch to something a little more "summery" with this shot of the banks of the Assiniboine River in Moose Jaw, SK. in August of last year.


----------



## Max

A creek, last April, somewhere in the Shield, south of highway seven, between Toronto and Ottawa.


----------



## SINC

Always difficult to shoot, even with a telephoto, skittish Pronghorn Antelope live out there days in the open prairie of SK. and AB. These does and fawns were gone from sight in seconds after this shot.










Meanwhile in the bush:


----------



## SINC

Yellowstone Lake, WY., still ice covered, May 2009.


----------



## Macified

Yellowstone. Nice pic.

Back to winter...


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> I hope the subtle detail shows up on your monitors.


Like both of your high key Winterpeg shots.


----------



## Max

Funny how this thread kind of goes in spurts of activity. It's always welcome, especially when fresh blood comes 'a callin'.

Hardware shot.


----------



## kps

tilt said:


> My my, that's tons of helpful feedback, thank you all.
> 
> I am still new at this. I need to learn. I was under the (mistaken?) impression that even if your monitor could not handle high resolutions, since the pic's resolution is high and the monitor would display it in whatever resolution it could, the picture would still be displayed properly.


If I came across sounding "dickie", it wasn't my intent or directed straight at you.

Monitor screen resolution is generally 72ppi or 96ppi (pixels per inch), so a screen which is 20" wide on a 24" (measured diagonally) monitor equals 20"x96ppi=1920ppi period...full stop.

A monitor displays what it's told to display by software based on it's hardware capabilities. A monitor can not (on it's own), display an image, so it displays what the current software tells it to. Be it Preview, Photoshop, Word or Safari.

For example, my 24" monitor's top resolution is 1920x1200
Any image designed to be viewed strictly on the screen (such as on the web) should be reduced to a screen resolution of 72ppi or 96ppi. Anything higher and you're not only increasing the file size unnecessarily, you're also uploading extra pixels which are not needed. It is not going to make the image look any better. It's printers which need resolutions of 96ppi and higher to print accurately. Generally 144ppi to 300ppi and even higher depending on the size of the final output.

If I take a raw image from my 12.1mp camera with a sensor size of 36mmx24mm I get an image 4256x2832 ppi. I'd need a monitor 44"wide to view this image at the top resolution in a 1:1 ratio.

By simply reducing that image to screen resolution I get 1277x850 @96ppi. At this point the image can be further reduced by changing the hight and width of the image and leaving the resolution alone.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about. I took a photo of my desk, then uploaded the raw file. Viewing it full size (100%), at full resolution I get what you see in the top image...a tight crop of the photo at 240ppi original size 4256x2832ppi. Remember I'd need a 44" monitor to view this properly.










Image reduced to screen resolution of 96ppi. resulting size 1277x850. Whole image is seen and almost fills the screen because the monitor's resolution is set to 1920x1200









Now what do you think someone viewing this on a monitor with a smaller resolution than 1920x1200 would see? That's why I post most of my images less than 800ppi wide @ 96ppi resolution. I don't think there's anyone left out there using a monitor which is less than 800ppi wide.


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> If I came across sounding "dickie", it wasn't my intent or directed straight at you.


Hell no, you did not come across sounding like a dick - what gave you that impression? The info you gave was useful and relevant.

My question was more towards the point that in the past, irrespective of whichever monitor I have used, it always made the full image fit into the screen size so that I never had to scroll like you show in your 1080P picture. That being the case, what difference does it make - that was my question.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

OK, I created a Picasa account to upload my pics to. This is a test post to see if I, like Max and Kps, can link to a picture for everyone here to see.










Hmm... that did not work the way I expected it to, so let's try uploading a URL: Update - that did not work either - I got an "Invalid File" error after the URL.

OK folks, I tried the two ways I know how. Now I need some expert help to hold my hand and guide me using words of one syllable please.

Cheers

UPDATES: 

1. Editing my link to follow Max's instructions following this post.
2. OK, took a few tries, but I think I managed to get it right, except that the picture looks huge. Well, I did not "downsize it, so I am going to try uploading a downsized file to Picasa and link that here.
3. OK, finally, the downsized image showed up properly. So, now I need to set up a workflow to display any picture in this thread 

Thank you all


----------



## Max

Try "







"


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Hell no, you did not come across sounding like a dick - what gave you that impression? The info you gave was useful and relevant.
> 
> My question was more towards the point that in the past, irrespective of whichever monitor I have used, it always made the full image fit into the screen size so that I never had to scroll like you show in your 1080P picture. That being the case, what difference does it make - that was my question.
> 
> Cheers


If you simply uplaod your photo using the using the attachment feature here on ehMac the original view of the image will be scaled to fit within the thread window. Then if you want to see it larger you simply click on the image to see it full size.










Like this (click on the image to see it larger):


----------



## kps

tilt said:


> Hell no, you did not come across sounding like a dick - what gave you that impression? The info you gave was useful and relevant.
> 
> My question was more towards the point that in the past, irrespective of whichever monitor I have used, it always made the full image fit into the screen size so that I never had to scroll like you show in your 1080P picture. That being the case, what difference does it make - that was my question.
> 
> Cheers


It wasn't your monitor...it was whatever software you were using to view the image. That was my point. If I live link to a really wide image, I'll bet you I can stretch this page to the point where you'll have to scroll...and scroll...and scroll...

The difference being, that you reduce the size of the file without sacrificing quality, gain more storage space and make things more compliant for all users.


Test Stretch----->
EDIT: Removed the stretcher ...all 4000 pixels worth.


----------



## tilt

screature said:


> If you simply uplaod your photo using the using the attachment feature here on ehMac the original view of the image will be scaled to fit within the thread window. Then if you want to see it larger you simply click on the image to see it full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this (click on the image to see it larger):
> 
> View attachment 18005


Thanks screature, but that's what I was doing earlier and do not want to do any more since it will chew up my allowed storage on EhMac 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> It wasn't your monitor...it was whatever software you were using to view the image. That was my point. If I live link to a really wide image, I'll bet you I can stretch this page to the point where you'll have to scroll...and scroll...and scroll...
> 
> The difference being, that you reduce the size of the file without sacrificing quality, gain more storage space and make things more compliant for all users.
> 
> 
> Test Stretch:


Owwwww!!!!!!!!!! You made your point  I played around with Max's instructions and posted my ferris wheel picture - no photographic merit, just a test image 

Cheers


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Thanks screature, but that's what I was doing earlier and do not want to do any more since it will chew up my allowed storage on EhMac
> 
> Cheers


Ok, but just save your file to a reasonable size (72dpi) and compression and you should be fine. The file I just uploaded was only 560KB.


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> London Paddington train station just before we departed for Bath. I was lucky to get an empty platform. The picture was shot in colour and I made it B&W in iPhoto, that's all. Camera - Panasonic Lumix FZ-18.
> 
> For some reason, when I used Preview to reduce teh size to 2000x1500, the file size became 750+ KB from 2.2 MB. So, a lot of detail that I can see on my monitor within the Blacks are lost here.


I see what you are talking about now tilt, sorry I was late to the trail of posts... but when you click on the image the detail seems to be fine... from what I can see at least.

I use Firefox and have for years and years because it is bar none my favourite browser and it plays nice with the upload feature here as well. If you don't like Firefox as seems to be the case with Max (and others as well I am sure) then I would take the advice of kps and not go above 750 pixels wide when posting to the alternate server of your choice.


----------



## tilt

This (Windsor castle) is what was behind me when I shot the bridle-path photo. This was shot with 18x optical zoom from the same spot as the bridle-path picture. I just turned 180 degrees and zoomed in and clicked.


----------



## tilt

Somewhere in the countryside in England. The river is The Thames. I liked the evening shot with the Red tree and the play of the sunshine and shadows. Since I pointed-and-clicked, the exposure was not perfect nd there is a complete washout close to where the sun was.


----------



## tilt

A couple of horses' asses (or should I say "arses" considering these are the Queen's guards?)


----------



## kps

Back to pictures.

SINC, nice run of images...enjoyed them all.

Macified, nice job on the snowboarder...is that Jr.?

tilt, nice travel pics and I think your ferris wheel has photographic merit.

Max, I'm going to play off your gheeeetar shot with a candid of a gheetar player.


----------



## tilt

The seat of an iron chair on the deck of a friend's house. Took me a few minutes to find the right leaves for colour and for those that would stay on the chair and still retain their shape


----------



## tilt

Close-up of a chandelier in Vegas - Mandalay Bay IIRC - or was it Venetian or Bellagio?


----------



## tilt

From the "Eiffel Tower" in Vegas.


----------



## tilt

Ottawa, Parliament Hill. I liked the interplay of the Blue bits and the Silver on the old building.


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Close-up of a chandelier in Vegas - Mandalay Bay IIRC - or was it Venetian or Bellagio?


It is a DALE CHIHULY piece at the Bellagio. DALE CHIHULY










One of the greatest glass artists of all time...


----------



## tilt

At the zoo in Phoenix AZ. Liked the stacked turtles


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> At the zoo in Phoenix AZ. Liked the stacked turtles


That's cool tilt.


----------



## Macified

Thanks KPS. that is Jr. It was a warm training day (sunny and 1C). He took a couple of shirtless runs (kind of a tradition on warm days) but I gave him hell for that.


----------



## tilt

Downtown Toronto, Harbourfront actually. I liked the interplay of the colours and the geometric vibe.


----------



## tilt

Loved the dark Grey sky and the Turquoise water of Niagara.


----------



## tilt

Port Dover (where bikers from all over congregate every time it's Friday 13th)


----------



## tilt

screature said:


> That's cool tilt.


Thanks


----------



## tilt

Chain-link on the boardwalk, downtown Burlington.


----------



## screature

Wow... it is a tilt flood.  Lots of nice shots my friend. :clap:


----------



## tilt

screature said:


> Wow... it is a tilt flood.  Lots of nice shots my friend. :clap:


Heheheh, sorry folks, Max's tip created a Frankenstein's monster. It's all Max's fault - blame it on him 

Cheers


----------



## chimo

Here are a few from Chicago. Just an old Canon PS A620.


----------



## tilt

Same boardwalk.


----------



## tilt

I need to learn how to shoot night-lights. Mine never come out well. Chimo, I like your 3rd picture more than the 4th.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Hamilton, ON


----------



## tilt

Just playing around. I need to do this again when i have another opportunity, this time with glass glasses instead of plastic.


----------



## Max

Holy photo avalanche Batman!

Vase.


----------



## Max

View from atop the bluffs, Scarborough, earlier today.


----------



## kps

Nice textured feel to the vase image, Max.

Dragon Boat


----------



## Max

Looks like a forlorn carcass, or an abandoned casket. Somehow sad, in either case. That boat needs some work! By any chance, was that snapped own by the Unwin channel?


----------



## KC4

Yeah kp...the dragon-boat image tells a tale of a tail. Excellent.


----------



## kps

Correct once again Max. Taken somewhere down there, but don't recall exactly.

Here's some more tales of tails for you KC.


----------



## iamunique127

Keeping myself busy on Boxing Day while my wife shopped


----------



## iamunique127

Keeping myself busy Part 2- Outside


----------



## Max

Nice work, Lyle. Really like that last one - those pipes standing at various angles - very cool.

View of Lake Ontario from atop the bluffs at the Guild Inn, Scarborough, yesterday.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Nice work, Lyle. Really like that last one - those pipes standing at various angles - very cool.


Yeah, I like that one myself. Good job on the keeping occupied in the gourmet store too.lol


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Here's some more tales of tails for you KC.


Wow. Great shot.
A dozen dragons now at rest. 
Which one, I wonder, is the best?


----------



## KC4

Lyle, I would have no trouble entertaining myself in that kitchen supply store...in fact, my entertainment would be the trouble. Ka-Ching! 

I like the last shot of yours the best as well, but for different reasons. I think the protruding rectangles shapes on the wall are the first thing to catch the eye. Very intriguing.


----------



## iamunique127

Thanks for the comments guys. 

I was pretty taken with the Buhler Centre myself when I had the opportuntity to explore it up close. It houses the Faculty of Business and Economics at the University of Winnipeg.

John and Bonnie Buhler are local business people and HUGE philanthopists. They have funded buildings at least 2 hospitals and 2 of our Universities. Their names are everywhere. Great civic minded people.

The Housewares Dept. at The Bay was fun, too.


----------



## chimo

A few more taken taken in the far north about 20 or so years ago.


----------



## iamunique127

@chimo
I like the first one a lot. 

The foreground, midground and background are well defined and the others are weighted to echo the curve in the foreground such that it seems we can see the curve of the earth.

Un-level horizons seldom work for me but this one does as it serves a purpose.


----------



## kps

Nice images chimo, hope you post some more.


----------



## Max

Agreed. I also like that top one in particular. Great tone. The horizon line doesn't bug me. Funny; often I'm pretty touchy about that sort of thing.

Plinth.


----------



## kps

Nice, looks like the carver borrowed heavily from the ancient Egyptians.


----------



## chimo

Thanks folks. The last three were taken around N82 W62 - pretty far north. Even the small amount of vegetation and life up there was interesting.


----------



## SINC

A study in contrast, desert versus prairie.


----------



## Macified

Summit County Court House. iPhone 3G with minor shadow hi-lighting in Aperture.


----------



## iamunique127

Good colours from the phone.
I like the framing too.


----------



## Macified

iamunique127 said:


> Good colours from the phone.
> I like the framing too.


Thanks. I recall that morning being damned cold (at least -20C). Perhaps there is less visual distortion at lower temperatures. I was surprised at the clarity of the stone edges from an old iPhone.


----------



## iamunique127

My wife called me today from work and needed a photo for something she was working on. She's an educator and needed a photo of the recently erected statues of The Famous Five located on the grounds of our Legislature. She needed it today.

I just bought an old Kodak Duaflex II view camera so I thought it might be just the tool for the job. I set it up on a tripod with the composition I wanted and took this photo through the viewfinder with my digital camera.










It was a big hit at her workplace (despite the snow on the statues).


----------



## Macified

Sweet. Very authentic "old" viewfinder vibe.


----------



## KC4

iamunique127 said:


> My wife called me today from work and needed a photo for something she was working on. She's an educator and needed a photo of the recently erected statues of The Famous Five located on the grounds of our Legislature. She needed it today.
> 
> I just bought an old Kodak Duaflex II view camera so I thought it might be just the tool for the job. I set it up on a tripod with the composition I wanted and took this photo throught the viewfinder with my digital camera.
> 
> It was a big hit at her workplace (despite the snow on the statues).


Interesting (and successful) technique Lyle. I wouldn't have thought of taking a photograph through the viewfinder of another camera. Now I will. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Countryside near Arco, Idaho.


----------



## eMacMan

BTW Arco does not stand for Atlantic Richfield. The AR tands for Atomic Research and Arco was the first city to be powered by atomic energy.


----------



## Max

Feather and snow, Guildwood.


----------



## iamunique127

Another Through the Viewfinder










(In case I need it here, I do have a Model Release.)


----------



## KC4

SINC: Great contrast study between prairie and desert. Notice how your prairie skyline almost disappears into the background color of your post (at least it does on my monitor)? 

Max: Your feather and snow portrait is a study in soft texture. Perfect.

Lyle: No image to admire! Whut? Whut?


----------



## iamunique127

KC4 said:


> Lyle: No image to admire! Whut? Whut?




Thanks for the heads up.
I could see both recent photos .
Did I fix it?


BTW an Update on The Famous Five photo (above): it is being published on a poster put out by the Manitoba Dept. of Education and Training to publicize a new grade 11 curriculum. It was worth going out on short notice that -23C day.


----------



## egremont

Good news on the Poster which will use your photo. 

I really liked the photo for many reasons and I thought the snow showed their tenacious spirits. Reminding us that " neither rain nor sleet nor snow etc.... will keep us from our appointed rounds (destiny in this case).


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Feather and snow, Guildwood.


Beautiful tones Max. Subtle.


----------



## Max

Thanks, screature.

Lobby, Yonge & Sheppard, at the north end of the city.


----------



## SINC

I really did not notice the angle these trees were growing at when I stood on a hillside to take this shot of Helmcken Falls in Wells Gray provincial park near Clearwater, BC. Now looking at it makes me a tad dizzy.


----------



## crawford

Photographing a photo shoot in a beautiful room.


DSC_0314.JPG by robcrawford, on Flickr


----------



## Digikid

Looks like a volcano went off there near the peaks. LOL!!!


----------



## Max

Interior/exterior bar, Leslieville, earlier today.


----------



## iamunique127

Great capture, Max. 
The tones are so rich and there is such a broad range of detail.


----------



## SINC

Digikid said:


> Looks like a volcano went off there near the peaks. LOL!!!


Yeah, that's what happens when you shoot from the driver's seat in a motor home doing 60 mph. The bugs on the windshield sometimes stick around for effect.


----------



## Digikid

SINC said:


> Yeah, that's what happens when you shoot from the driver's seat in a motor home doing 60 mph. The bugs on the windshield sometimes stick around for effect.



LMAO!!!! :lmao:


----------



## SoyMac

Vases.
(Vauzes, or vayzes?)


----------



## kps

I've been away at "grandma's" house for a few days....and I'm all bug-eyed over all the visual goodness here.

Let me introduce y'all to 6mos old Gwendolyn:


----------



## iamunique127

What a little cutey!
Those eyes are so beautiful.


----------



## Max

Great name, too. Old school stylie. Fantastic mug on the kid.


----------



## kps

Thanks Lyle and Max.

I love my 24-70mm f2.8, what an amazing lens.

Brother-in-law visiting from Alberta also at "grandma's" house this past weekend.


----------



## Max

Great mug on him, too. Nicely done. Very natural and relaxed; a true portrait.


----------



## Max

Local watering hole. The grownups make sure the kids have their pop, while they get a chance to enjoy some brown pop - and what modern family scene would be complete without a laptop or smartphone? The good old electronic oracle.


----------



## kps

The high angle and vertical crop make the image. Me likes.

Do I have it wrong or is that the same place on Queen E. we had a beer once? I seem to recall the upper level, but not the child seats. LOL


----------



## Max

As you might say, "correct again." Same place indeed, kps. Stratengers. Very much the default place when I step out to meet my oldest friend for a brewski.


----------



## kps

Thought it looked familiar.

Okay, one more kiddie shot. A low angle to Max's high angle.

"Look I fixed it!"


----------



## KC4

Great portraits kps! (Especially the bro-in-law, and not just because he's an Albertan) 


International Ice carving competition in Lake Louise last weekend: 
Fabulous pieces, created in hours, appreciated for a few more, only to eventually return to the lake....


----------



## Max

Bizarre carvings but very creative. Makes for a great shot and I salute the cool glacial treatment you gave the subject matter. Pretty alien stuff. I think I'd want to crop out a bit at the top so as to make it more about that strange trio.


----------



## Max

Burlap encounter.


----------



## kps

I was going to say the same thing. The cool treatment really brings out the icy feel. Nicely done.

Eastern Av, Max? Looks like the post office at Knox St.


----------



## Max

Correctamundo! Funny how well you know my neck of the woods.

Had a neighbour tell me a few months ago that before that massive post office installation was built, there was some kind of Beryllium refinement facility. Not sure I really remember his long and rambling tale, but the notion of a radioactive facility having been on that soil gave me the willies.

Oh dear, I'm glowing green again. Gotta go... due for another blood transfusion.


----------



## Macified

Max said:


> Correctamundo! Funny how well you know my neck of the woods.


Stalker


----------



## kps

Macified said:


> Stalker


LOL!

Years ago I used to deliver trailers full of packages from the Sears distribution centre to that place...hard to forget that...even though I try.


----------



## SINC

U.S. Highway 97, southern Idaho.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Bizarre carvings but very creative. Makes for a great shot and I salute the cool glacial treatment you gave the subject matter. Pretty alien stuff. I think I'd want to crop out a bit at the top so as to make it more about that strange trio.





kps said:


> I was going to say the same thing. The cool treatment really brings out the icy feel. Nicely done.


Thanks guys, I swithered and dithered over whether to crop the top or not....now I know!


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Burlap encounter.


I see a big burlap butt, complete with jacket.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> U.S. Highway 97, southern Idaho.


I really like the composition of this shot SINC.


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> ...International Ice carving competition in Lake Louise last weekend:
> ...


Striking photo, KC4. 
Eerie!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> U.S. Highway 97, southern Idaho.


Really great shot SINC. Great comp, great BW conversion, classic subject matter... really, great.


----------



## Max

Sinc, that's an elegant highway shot. Desolate but pure.

Tree detail, Guild Inn, Scarborough Bluffs.


----------



## SINC

Moonshot.


----------



## Max

Nice and gnarly rock, Sinc. Utah?

Space shot. Dinner at the 360 last night, overlooking the COTU from on high. A wedding gift from the nephew and his goil. This is one of those things we'd never do on our own, but having been given a generous gift certificate, we went for it and had fun. Had me some AAA Alberta prime roast. Yee-haw. We took a lot of shots but we also got kinda tipsy and the attention paid to proper camera settings was, shall we say, a wee bit lacking.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Nice and gnarly rock, Sinc. Utah?
> 
> Space shot. Dinner at the 360 last night, overlooking the COTU from on high. A wedding gift from the nephew and his goil. This is one of those things we'd never do on our own, but having been given a generous gift certificate, we went for it and had fun. Had me some AAA Alberta prime roast. Yee-haw. We took a lot of shots but we also got kinda tipsy and the attention paid to proper camera settings was, shall we say, a wee bit lacking.


Really cool shot Max.... looks kind of like war of the worlds and invading alien spaceships.


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Really cool shot Max.... looks kind of like war of the worlds and invading alien spaceships.


That's what I was thinking too ... UFO's! Run!


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> That's what I was thinking too ... UFO's! Run!


+3
Exactly the 1st impression I got...great shot!


----------



## Max

Thanks, screature. I thought so too - some of the resto's reflected internal light fixtures remind me of the original _War of the Worlds_ film.

Another shot, this one looking more north-east, at the cluster of towers in and around Bay Street... somewhere in behind them the Trump Tower is hiding, but steadily rising. The shot is super-contrasted and over-sharpened, because the image as shot was calling out for help. I was shooting on auto for awhile until my wife reminded me that I ought to be compensating for the evening light conditions... _duh._










OK, post one of yours now, please!


----------



## Max

I see some of the other regulars have joined in while I was posting! Thanks, gents. Being up that high was a trip. I've been up in the tower a half a dozen times since it was built but this is the first time I'd gone to the resto. More on that in a second. Being up there made me think of how cool it would be to be granted access to a slew of strategic rooftops down in the core, just to shoot the city skyline in various conditions - night, day, foggy, snowy, summer, winter, the whole gamut. Really got me going just thinking about it.

Back to the tower. Previous to last night, the last two trips I've gone were solo trips, just me and my camera... that's been over the last decade or so. I have noticed that I am more sensitive to vertigo than I used to be; the elevator ride up is more of a nerve-wracking event than I recall. Perhaps because I am older and ponder my own mortality more, let's just say the ride becomes more dramatic these days. Last night that sensation was compounded by going to the resto level, where of course the whole seating area is turning on a round platform, much like the old style locomotive roundhouses. It's going quite slow - about a full revolution an hour, I'm guessing - but it's still disconcerting and takes a while to get used to. So here we are, ordering a nice bottle of red and a couple of rich, full-course meals, and one has the queasy sense that one is way the eff up in the air and spinning. A few minutes into sitting down at our table and I recall that I left my wallet in my coat, which had been left at the coat-check - about 115 stories below us. I instinctively felt extremely reluctant to get up and go back down there, but down I went. The trip down is much easier to take than the trip up - something I've always felt - but my second trip upward was not as dramatic an event as the first trip, less less than a quarter of an hour before. It's like I was getting 'my tower legs' or something. Likewise, once I'd rejoined my wife and the awaiting glasses of vino, the revolving motion of the resto was easier to take - its negative impact on me trailed off gradually, finally disappearing. We asked our waiter about it and he replied that everyone working up there initially has to go through a transition phase before they're inured to it... he said it's actually really odd when the platform _stops_ moving. I gather they turn it off at the end of a night.

If I were riding the tower elevators on a regular basis I'm sure I'd quickly become accustomed to it. The views are stunning. We were fortunate to go up on a clear night; the waiter told us that when he had started his shift, the view was "lousy" and that the resto's business really drops off in inclement reasons, for obvious reasons. I mean, the food was excellent, as was the service, but the reason people go is the stellar vantage point.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Nice and gnarly rock, Sinc. Utah


Nope, Idaho, Craters of the Moon National Monument


----------



## screature

Been a while since I posted anything new... This is the first in a series of shots (I don't seem to be able to take just one picture of anything) that just caught my eye as I was looking through the window of our back door during the last cold snap... So... Frost 1.


----------



## Max

Infinitely cool, man. Digging that hugely. Very mathematical yet organic; sort of reminds me of atom smashing. It could be an elegant pen and ink drawing.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Infinitely cool, man. Digging that hugely. Very mathematical yet organic; sort of reminds me of atom smashing. It could be an elegant pen and ink drawing.


Thanks Max.. That means a lot... much appreciated.


----------



## screature

Frost 2


----------



## SINC

Distracted kid.


----------



## kps

Ha. ha, great shot of the kid SINC, reminds me of some classic 18th century cherub pointing up at the heavens.


----------



## kps

I'm not a huge fan of textured images, but this candid portrait was shot against a big picture window. The great deal of white space was a little bit too much and needed some toning down.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Ha. ha, great shot of the kid SINC, reminds me of some classic 18th century cherub pointing up at the heavens.


That's two-year-old grandson Jett, kps. He notices things above him all the time. Started pointing at airplanes in the sky for me when he was just a year and a half old.


----------



## Max

kps, great description of Sinc's shot. I concur. Kid's got this classic look of innocence and aspiring to heavenly wisdom or something. I only wish both of his hands were fully in the frame.

I like your textured shot. Very American school of ab-ex, that BG.


----------



## Max

Close-up in the studio... new canvas underway.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> I'm not a huge fan of textured images, but this candid portrait was shot against a big picture window. The great deal of white space was a little bit too much and needed some toning down.


I love this shot kps... you have real talent for portraiture.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Close-up in the studio... new canvas underway.


Really nice graphic quality to that Max. As is (a photo) it could be the beginnings to a graphic design, let alone what the painting will become.


----------



## kps

Thanks for the kind words, guys. 

Max, looks like you're working on your own ab-ex masterpiece.

I got that texture from the free texture group on Flickr. Pretty cool place.

Thought you guys might want to see the original out of camera shot and understand why I took that route.


----------



## Guest

Here's a portrait I shot a couple of years ago ... this is my fahter-in-law getting set to start his 100th marathon (and they were cool enough to give him the number 100 for it). Today he ran his 140th marathon. 73 years old and still going strong!


getting read to start by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Wow, I don't think I could last 4 city blocks...

Nice warm expression in that image.


----------



## keebler27

mguertin said:


> Here's a portrait I shot a couple of years ago ... this is my fahter-in-law getting set to start his 100th marathon (and they were cool enough to give him the number 100 for it). Today he ran his 140th marathon. 73 years old and still going strong!
> 
> 
> getting read to start by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


that is fantastic! 

and here I'm hymmning and hawwing about running a 10k.

awesome motivation!


----------



## Guest

kps said:


> Wow, I don't think I could last 4 city blocks...
> 
> Nice warm expression in that image.


I'm with ya there. Thanks.


----------



## SINC

Ran across this slide show of the decline of Detroit. Some really great, yet eerie shots here:

Haunting Images Of Detroit's Decline (PHOTOS)


----------



## Max

Fantastic series, isn't it? Very sad theme, but a haunting grandeur nonetheless.


----------



## screature

One more "frost" shot... this one is more "straight up"

Frost 3.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Fantastic series, isn't it? Very sad theme, but a haunting grandeur nonetheless.


+1 Very moving and distressing at the same time... I think this one may be my favourite.


----------



## Max

Yeah... that's pretty Dali-esque, come to think of it.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yeah... that's pretty Dali-esque, come to think of it.


Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## kps

Saw the Detroit series a while ago. Pretty amazing and at the same time, so disgustingly sad.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> I'm not a huge fan of textured images, but this candid portrait was shot against a big picture window. The great deal of white space was a little bit too much and needed some toning down.


I love it. It's that Albertan again. He makes a good portrait subject. I want to put some color behind his head for balance though. 



mguertin said:


> Here's a portrait I shot a couple of years ago ... this is my fahter-in-law getting set to start his 100th marathon (and they were cool enough to give him the number 100 for it). Today he ran his 140th marathon. 73 years old and still going strong!


Cool guy and good shot! I hope I'm still going that strong when I'm 73. 



screature said:


> One more "frost" shot... this one is more "straight up"
> 
> Frost 3.


They are all awesome, but this one is by far my favorite. It has an organic circuit board feeling to it.


----------



## kps

Couldn't think of anything to go with Screature's frost images so I turned my brown eyed wife into a frost princess...


----------



## egremont

*my frosty picture*

this was taken in 2007 or maybe much earlier, with a JVC 3.2 - my first digital camera.

Your Frosty pictures had me look for it and I was so pleased that it still existed.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I...They are all awesome, but this one is by far my favorite. It has an organic circuit board feeling to it.


Thanks KC4... much appreciated.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Couldn't think of anything to go with Screature's frost images so I turned my brown eyed wife into a frost princess...


Beautiful manipulation kps ... seeing as she has brown eyes.... you're a lucky man.


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> this was taken in 2007 or maybe much earlier, with a JVC 3.2 - my first digital camera.
> 
> Your Frosty pictures had me look for it and I was so pleased that it still existed.


That's a heck of a lot of frost... what is it on?... a bell of some sort?


----------



## Max

Great stuff from you guys, kps and egremont.


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> Couldn't think of anything to go with Screature's frost images so I turned my brown eyed wife into a frost princess...


OK, two things:

1. Maybe I am colour-blind, but them's Blue eyes and not Brown.
2. I have just fallen completely in love with your wife  She's beautiful!

Cheers


----------



## Max

Tilt... he changed her eye colour digitally. Pretty sapphire blue - ever see someone with eyes that particular hue? Chances are, probably not. But it sure looks great. Nice natural shot, kps - eye alteration excepted, natch!


----------



## kps

Max gave you the answer tilt, and thanks for the compliment.

I love her brown eyes...but it won't do for an _Ice Princess_. The coolness of the image demanded a cooler hue for the eyes. Perhaps I went a little too much into the realm of fairy tales, but why not.


----------



## Max

Mos def! It's a great look.


----------



## Max

Late night, still up. Here's one from Friday night... on the way back from the tower, having just walked the Skywalk and now back over to Union and an awaiting cab out front.


----------



## kps

Absolutely love it dewd! Everything seems to falls in place, great comp, great capture. Only one nit...I don't care for the border treatment. Something more defined and crisp would suit it better to match the content of the image itself.


----------



## Max

Fair 'nuff! I usually stick with a faint vignette or none at all, alternating sometimes with a thin black border. Sometimes you just want to change things up, you know? I was thinking of echoing the hard white glow of the overhead lights and the floor up the centre of the shot. Maybe I should have pushed it more, 'cos as it is, it's a weak connection.

Maybe I'll look into it on the morrow. Better get some shut-eye. Have a good one, kps.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Couldn't think of anything to go with Screature's frost images so I turned my brown eyed wife into a frost princess...


That's great! Very other-worldly looking. Did you do the ice with a filter? I like how the fleece in the hood seems to become part of the ice. 
Reminds me of those song lyrics: "Don't it make my brown eyes blue...."



tilt said:


> OK, two things:
> 
> 1. Maybe I am colour-blind, but them's Blue eyes and not Brown.
> 2. I have just fallen completely in love with your wife  She's beautiful!
> 
> Cheers


Hahaaa... tilt, as usual, you're incorrigible. I agree with you though, Mrs. kps is a very pretty lady, blue or brown eyes.

Here's a cutie for you tilt...


----------



## KC4

And in keeping with the wintery theme....
Lake Louise ski hill, 2 weekends ago....
Nasty flat light - hard to see where the moguls are.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> That's great! Very other-worldly looking. Did you do the ice with a filter? I like how the fleece in the hood seems to become part of the ice.
> Reminds me of those song lyrics: "Don't it make my brown eyes blue...."


For you KC, I shall reveal my secrets...

Combination of two textures, some colour modification, and yes, a cooling #82 filter.
(See attached image)


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> And in keeping with the wintery theme....
> Lake Louise ski hill, 2 weekends ago....
> Nasty flat light - hard to see where the moguls are.


KC, is it this place you were at?
/


----------



## Macified

KC4 said:


> And in keeping with the wintery theme....
> Lake Louise ski hill, 2 weekends ago....
> Nasty flat light - hard to see where the moguls are.
> View attachment 18184


Sweet. My son and I did that run last year. After surviving the "most difficult" my son wiped out on a green run and broke his collar bone. Three days in a hotel room on morphine does not a snowboard trip make.


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> And in keeping with the wintery theme....
> Lake Louise ski hill, 2 weekends ago....


Looks like a beautiful place, KC4.

Here's my response, entitled, _'Ottawa Winter'_ ...


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> For you KC, I shall reveal my secrets...
> 
> Combination of two textures, some colour modification, and yes, a cooling #82 filter.
> (See attached image)


Woot! Thanks for the recipe kps! I will soon be trying to emulate it. It never seems to work out as well for me, but it gives me something to work towards. 


kps said:


> KC, is it this place you were at?


I _wish_ I was at that place. Wow. What a great shot. Is that the old Temple Lodge? The date seems too recent. It does look like the old Temple Lodge though. I stayed there years and years ago, before it burned to the ground. The new Temple Day Lodge is nice, but nowhere near as rustic looking as the old one. 










Macified said:


> Sweet. My son and I did that run last year. After surviving the "most difficult" my son wiped out on a green run and broke his collar bone. Three days in a hotel room on morphine does not a snowboard trip make.


Ouch. Some of us tend to pay more attention and carefully pick our way down the black diamond runs only to kamikaze down the green runs...


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> I _wish_ I was at that place. Wow. What a great shot. Is that the old Temple Lodge? The date seems too recent.
> .


AFAIK, it's simply called Lake Louise Mountain Resort. 

Nice lodge shot with all the repetitive triangles.


----------



## iamunique127

Queen Elizabeth Way, Winnipeg, this morning...











...and St. Vital Park this afternoon


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Tilt... he changed her eye colour digitally. Pretty sapphire blue - ever see someone with eyes that particular hue? Chances are, probably not. But it sure looks great. Nice natural shot, kps - eye alteration excepted, natch!





kps said:


> Max gave you the answer tilt, and thanks for the compliment.


Thank you two. Boy, do I feel dumb right now!



KC4 said:


> Hahaaa... tilt, as usual, you're incorrigible. *SNIP* Here's a cutie for you tilt...


That one certainly is a cutie  Is this also one of those digital colour manipulations for the differently coloured eyes?

Cheers


----------



## screature

iamunique127 said:


> Queen Elizabeth Way, Winnipeg, this morning...
> 
> ...and St. Vital Park this afternoon


Nice shots... I especially like the snow clad tree.


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> That one certainly is a cutie  Is this also one of those digital colour manipulations for the differently coloured eyes?


Nope. This one's eyes are naturally different colors. Not uncommon for Huskies.



screature said:


> Nice shots... I especially like the snow clad tree.


+1!


----------



## screature

This thread has become a little sleepy...

Here is something new/a little old....


----------



## iamunique127

I've always thought this was a peculiar little building. 
To me it looks so 60's.










Only in Canada


----------



## iamunique127

On Assiniboine Ave. yesterday


----------



## Macified

iamunique127 said:


> Only in Canada


Not exactly. My boys ride their bikes all winter. We can even rent "winter bikes" here (4 inch wide knobby tires on special frames) for light trail and street riding. Mind you we are Canadians living in a "out-doorsy" town.


----------



## iamunique127

Macified said:


> Not exactly. My boys ride their bikes all winter. We can even rent "winter bikes" here (4 inch wide knobby tires on special frames) for light trail and street riding. Mind you we are Canadians living in a "out-doorsy" town.


I guess I should have been more clear with my title or not provided one. I was referring to the canoe locked up along with the bicycles, amongst other things, and not the fact that these particular bikes are drifted in. 

Our Winnipeg winters don't slow down or discourage many of the local cyclists, either. 

The canoe is in front of an apartment block downtown, across the street from the river.


----------



## Macified

Yeah, I was just pokin' at you.


----------



## keebler27

I should be slapped.

I went to workout for 7 AM today.
Driving around 6:45 and the sun was coming up, but the cloud front was on such a neat angle on the horizon, it would have been a great shot. It looked like a sideways triangle between the ground and horizon yet the middle part was all goldeny-red.

Yet again I didn't bring my camera. me idiot!


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> I should be slapped...
> Yet again I didn't bring my camera. me idiot!


Speaking of, my wee point-and-shoot has been seconded to my Sweetie.
My other cameras are not portable.
Now, daily, I exit the house camera-less.
Boo hoo hoo.

ScanMan, I love the look and features of your Olympus E-PL, but it doesn't look like something I could slip in to just any pocket every day.

I'm partial to Fuji's point-and-shoot fare.
Unless anyone has a grand, alternate suggestion, (like a _very_ compact version of the E-PL?!  ), I'll likely get another small Fuji.


----------



## iamunique127

SoyMac said:


> Unless anyone has a grand, alternate suggestion, (like a _very_ compact version of the E-PL?!  ), I'll likely get another small Fuji.


Fujis are great. I'm still using a F30 from 2006.


Here's one from a visit to the Manitoba Legislature.

Lamp Detail


----------



## KC4

keebler27 said:


> I should be slapped.
> It looked like a sideways triangle between the ground and horizon yet the middle part was all goldeny-red.


No photos? Hah! It didn't happen Keeb!


----------



## KC4

iamunique127 said:


> On Assiniboine Ave. yesterday


The red tones in this shot are very appealing Lyle. I'm guessing that's what attracted you enough to stop and capture the image. (the lines are good too)


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> This thread has become a little sleepy...
> 
> Here is something new/a little old....


I see two battling beasties already.....cool! You could go wild manipulating this image into one of your cool creations Screature...


----------



## eMacMan

SoyMac said:


> Speaking of, my wee point-and-shoot has been seconded to my Sweetie.
> My other cameras are not portable.
> Now, daily, I exit the house camera-less.
> Boo hoo hoo.
> 
> ScanMan, I love the look and features of your Olympus E-PL, but it doesn't look like something I could slip in to just any pocket every day.
> 
> I'm partial to Fuji's point-and-shoot fare.
> Unless anyone has a grand, alternate suggestion, (like a _very_ compact version of the E-PL?!  ), I'll likely get another small Fuji.


Depends on how compact. Looking for a deck of cards version on Lithium? Then Canon probably has the best battery life. 

For something slightly larger that uses AAs I really like the Kodak Z-915 and its 10x zoom, but the images do require a bit more tweaking than some other cameras. That is more than offset by the rock solid anti-shake feature and almost non-existent shutter lag. A solid anti-shake is really handy when the camera zooms into a 350mm equivalent.


----------



## KC4

I don't carry a DSLR while skiing. Not only do I wish to avoid damaging it if I wipe out (not an uncommon occurrence) I wish to avoid damaging myself on it. I can't imagine how much it would hurt to land on a large camera. Consequently, I only had my old G3 iPhone with me last weekend while back at Lake Louise. 

Wouldn't ya know it....fantastic sights to be had, including interesting low cloud formations and sparkling ice crystals in the air (It was cold, about -14C). I thought there was no way I could capture the ice crystals with my iPhone...no way...but I gave it a try anyway. 

These are SOOC (er, SOOP?). I haven't monkeyed with them (yet) at all. The tones are my poor old iPhone's way of trying to compensate for difficult lighting. Despite the freezing temps, fat frozen fingers and it being nearly impossible to view how I was framing most shots, I am not unhappy with the images. I wonder what I could have captured with a DSLR?


----------



## Lawrence

Every car that had snow on it had this on their windshield this morning.
(Shot using my iPhone 4)


----------



## iamunique127

KC4 said:


> The red tones in this shot are very appealing Lyle. I'm guessing that's what attracted you enough to stop and capture the image. (the lines are good too)


Thanks. Yes, the reds and the lines were nice and the building is quite unusual as well.

I love the second shot from your ski trip. It looks enchanting to be above the clouds. I like the framing in that set, too. Pretty good for not being able to see.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## KC4

dolawren said:


> Every car that had snow on it had this on their windshield this morning.
> (Shot using my iPhone 4)


Hee hee. What a snow job... This calls for heavy duty ass-scraper. Good opportunistic candid capture dolawren.


----------



## KC4

*Fine. Art. Photography.*

Three words I am having trouble reconciling. 

I am currently in an art college class with this as the course title (minus the periods). 

Here is my assignment for this week:
























These pieces started as simple (iPhone again) photography.
Is it still photography, now that I have heavily tweaked them? 
Is it art? I have not added or drawn any line or shape on them. 
The bottom one (C) would be the only one that would even remotely resemble what I might produce as a painter.
Is it fine? (Hah! No need to answer the last one, thanks...I already have the answer)

What constitutes Fine Art Photography?


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> What constitutes Fine Art Photography?


Anything someone is willing to pay you big bucks for and hang it proudly on a wall.

"Fine Art Photography" is not necessarily digital manipulation or even chemical/mechanical manipulation...could be a straight forward photograph of a person, landscape, still life, etc. Obviously it should have some aesthetic not necessarily artistic...whatever that means.


----------



## mrjimmy

Baja Mexico. An abandoned resort that once hosted the likes of Sinatra and co.


----------



## mrjimmy

Niagara Falls NY. A favourite destination of ours. A little shopping, a little exploration. A truly down and out town full of photographic delights.


----------



## mrjimmy

One more from the Baja.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Baja Mexico. An abandoned resort that once hosted the likes of Sinatra and co.





> Niagara Falls NY. A favourite destination of ours. A little shopping, a little exploration. A truly down and out town full of photographic delights.





> One more from the Baja.


^^^A fine example of _Fine Art Photography_^^^^

Nice work Mr.J


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> ^^^A fine example of _Fine Art Photography_^^^^
> 
> Nice work Mr.J


Why thank you kps. High praise indeed!


----------



## kps

I meant it. You have a very good eye for composition and I always liked that hight contrast treatment of the b&ws.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> I meant it. You have a very good eye for composition and I always liked that hight contrast treatment of the b&ws.


Thank you again. I'm equally a fan of your work. Your portraits have an ease and intimacy to them that requires an extremely deft hand.


----------



## kps

Thanks Mr.J...wish I had something to post, but alas far too busy slaving away at the 'straight' job.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Anything someone is willing to pay you big bucks for and hang it proudly on a wall.
> 
> "Fine Art Photography" is not necessarily digital manipulation or even chemical/mechanical manipulation...could be a straight forward photograph of a person, landscape, still life, etc. Obviously it should have some aesthetic not necessarily artistic...whatever that means.





kps said:


> ^^^A fine example of _Fine Art Photography_^^^^
> 
> Nice work Mr.J


+1
Thank you much kps. I'm starting to get a better sense of Fine Art Photography. I'm thinking it's pieces that invoke a distinct mood or emotion. Some images are pretty, but lifeless. 

I'm trying to assemble a small collection for a student exhibit to be installed at a downtown gallery tomorrow. It's not going to be any from my latest homework. Ugh. Those are all "dead" to me. DEAD to me. I say.


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> ^^^A fine example of _Fine Art Photography_^^^^
> 
> Nice work Mr.J


I second that opinion. Exactly what I was thinking as I viewed them.

Wonderful composition and B&W treatment.

I aspire to that style but fall far short.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Baja Mexico. An abandoned resort that once hosted the likes of Sinatra and co.


Love it mrj. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks KC4, iamunique127 and screature!


----------



## iamunique127

Winnipeg's Richardson International Airport (YWG) last night













.


----------



## mrjimmy

KC4 said:


> +1
> Thank you much kps. I'm starting to get a better sense of Fine Art Photography. I'm thinking it's pieces that invoke a distinct mood or emotion. Some images are pretty, but lifeless.
> 
> I'm trying to assemble a small collection for a student exhibit to be installed at a downtown gallery tomorrow. It's not going to be any from my latest homework. Ugh. Those are all "dead" to me. DEAD to me. I say.


Many people still don't recognize photography as a serious art form KC4. One worthy of gallery walls, serious critique and high purchase prices. In really wasn't until the mid 20 century that 'straight photography' began to have it's day.

What defines something as worthy of that moniker is still the great mystery. As we all know, art appreciation be it photography, painting etc. is at best, subjective. Although you are on to something when you said 'lifeless'. Whatever elusive form 'life' takes in an image sets it apart from one which wanders aimlessly, lacking soul. I think it all starts in the relationship between the photographer and subject. If you don't believe or understand it your audience probably won't either.

Hope the gallery show went well.


----------



## mrjimmy

iamunique127 said:


> Winnipeg's Richardson International Airport (YWG) last night


Love the tones in this. Feels like a pen and ink drawing.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Love the tones in this. Feels like a pen and ink drawing.


Agree. Nice capture of YWG, Lyle.


----------



## iamunique127

Thanks, kps and mrj

This is St. Luke's Chapel in the Misericoria Hospital. They are in the process of tearing it down to make way for an addition. It will be resurrected in the new wing.


































iPhone photos


----------



## KC4

mrjimmy said:


> Many people still don't recognize photography as a serious art form KC4. One worthy of gallery walls, serious critique and high purchase prices. In really wasn't until the mid 20 century that 'straight photography' began to have it's day.
> 
> What defines something as worthy of that moniker is still the great mystery. As we all know, art appreciation be it photography, painting etc. is at best, subjective. Although you are on to something when you said 'lifeless'. Whatever elusive form 'life' takes in an image sets it apart from one which wanders aimlessly, lacking soul. I think it all starts in the relationship between the photographer and subject. If you don't believe or understand it your audience probably won't either.
> 
> Hope the gallery show went well.


Thanks mrjimmy! 
I'll let you know how the show goes - it hasn't started yet..will install today.


----------



## KC4

Warning: Rant 

Arrgh. Ack Ack. Ack.
Getting ready for said show, I've been printing some pieces off on different paper and in different sizes. I have my own larger format printer and therefore splurged on some 13 x 19 Hahnemühle Fine Art 308 gsm Photo Rag paper.

So, the box, still in unbroken plastic wrap was looking a little distressed at the corners, but not overly. It was the only box of said paper available for sale in the store. 

I thought, no problem about the scuffing/cracking..the box is otherwise intact and the paper won't be damaged inside. 

Hah!. Wrong. Unfortunately, I did not note said scuffing to shopkeeper while I was paying an extraordinary amount for the paper. No way I could return it now. 

I tried to straighten the thick paper with my hands, and it looked straight enough when I fed it through the printer, but then that alarming scraping noise started. ACk! ACk. Nooo! STOPPIT!

I tried to iron it too.(I know, it's beyond ridiculous) It's better, but still messing up and I've probably somehow damaged the special coating. 

(sigh) Back to my ironing.

At least I can serve as a dire warning to others. 

End rant.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> Thanks, kps and mrj
> 
> This is St. Luke's Chapel in the Misericoria Hospital. They are in the process of tearing it down to make way for an addition. It will be resurrected in the new wing.
> 
> iPhone photos


Shame about it being torn down, looks like a beautiful building. You captured it well.


----------



## kps

I think we need some more pics on this page...


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> I think we need some more pics on this page...


Great shot kps! The range of tones is superb. Especially the drop off to black in the foreground and the way it balances perfectly with the clouds. Makes me heartsick to go on another roadtrip.


----------



## iamunique127

@kps
I second what mrj said above. My eye is led right to those mountains.
I really like the processing.


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> I think we need some more pics on this page...


I like the painting effect.


----------



## kps

Thanks folks.

Here's another from that trip:


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Here's another from that trip:


Wow.... :yikes: :clap:


----------



## kps

Thanks, screature.

So where's everyone else...we had some good runs recently.


----------



## Guest

Great shot kps. 

Always lurking here but rarely posting ... need to dust off my gear! Going to Ottawa this weekend so I think I'll try and fit in a couple hours of shooting in the capital.


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Great shot kps.
> 
> Always lurking here but rarely posting ... need to dust off my gear! Going to Ottawa this weekend so I think I'll try and fit in a couple hours of shooting in the capital.


I hear ya, buddy. I'm going through the winter blahs with respect to new stuff myself. 

Anyway, let's get on with it!


----------



## Max

I started a new gig a week and a half ago so that's my excuse. Time for just futzing about with cameras (or much of anything else) has pretty much gone up the spout.

Shot this late in January. A winter scene, echoing the winter blahs.


----------



## kps

Cool image of an interesting subject. Now you have to tell us what it is.

Congrats on the new gig!


----------



## Max

Thanks man... it's just a six week gig doing a movie of the week. With a Christmas theme, of all things! Best part of it is I can walk to work in ten minutes flat. Never been that lucky in this biz. Good crew and hopefully we'll just swing into a new gig once this one's wrapped.

The shot? It's around the corner from my digs. Some kind of waste treatment facility... they've been renovating the exterior for months and months, hence the hat-like armature up top.


----------



## kps

Best of luck on the "Christmas" movie of the week, hope it leads to more gigs for you.

Kind of 'dry' in Hollywood of the North these days, is it not?


----------



## Max

No, it's firing on all cylinders, actually. Shaping up to be a good year and it's the busiest winter the industry has seen in years. Hard to find good people, actually.


----------



## pcronin

Ducks at a park in Moncton on Sunday. Poor little things were shivering and hungry. Small thumb of my girlfriend showing how desperate and tame these guys were.
Going to fire up iPhoto and maybe try lightroom 3/apature later.


----------



## kps

Hey, I'm looking for a career change....I figgure I'd do great as the continuity girl.


----------



## Max

Film hours can be brutal, my friend. Be glad you're doing what you're doing.

Dusk approaches, East end, last Sunday.


----------



## kps

Nice shot, Max. Love the muted colours and the sole figure breaking up the subdued serenity of the street.


----------



## Max

Gracias! And that about exhausts my semi-recent photography... LOL! Best get busy sometime.


----------



## kps

de nada...

Better curb the words and post a pic, so here's one more from the archives. lol


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I started a new gig a week and a half ago so that's my excuse. Time for just futzing about with cameras (or much of anything else) has pretty much gone up the spout.
> 
> Shot this late in January. A winter scene, echoing the winter blahs.


Nice Max, I really like it... now if you only laid out a couple of grand for a tilt/shift lens it could be "perfect"....


----------



## screature

kps said:


> de nada...
> 
> Better curb the words and post a pic, so here's one more from the archives. lol


Beauty... :clap:


----------



## kps

Thanks.


----------



## KC4

kps - You are very good at landscape photography (as well as other subjects). The last few landscapes are incredible images. Whoo hoo!


----------



## KC4

mg - I have not forgotten that I owe you a response to your Plaza De Espana images. 

Here's one - As you can see in the background. the Plaza de Espana was a major construction zone while I was there and wasn't that picturesque.


----------



## KC4

A couple more from Plaza de Espana:
(I love how the Catalonian Spaniards pronounced this place "Platha de Ethspana." I would stifle a giggle every time because to my Canadian ears, they all sounded somewhat affected)

Did you know that one of the Star Wars movies used this "Platha" as a set? Recognize it?


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> mg - I have not forgotten that I owe you a response to your Plaza De Espana images.
> 
> Here's one - As you can see in the background. the Plaza de Espana was a major construction zone while I was there and wasn't that picturesque.


Ahh that sucks. It is a very beautiful plaza.

Did you visit Alhambra?


Alhambra by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> Did you know that one of the Star Wars movies used this "Platha" as a set? Recognize it?


I didn't know that ... but a guess would be it was the city where Princess Amidala was in Naboo? I was literally just watching star wars episode 1 a few minutes ago...


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Ahh that sucks. It is a very beautiful plaza.
> 
> Did you visit Alhambra?
> 
> 
> Alhambra by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


Wow. That's great! I wanted to go to Alhambra, but we didn't get there last time, Maybe next time.


----------



## Guest

KC4 said:


> Wow. That's great! I wanted to go to Alhambra, but we didn't get there last time, Maybe next time.


It's well worth it. They say it's the most beautiful building in the world ... I would have to agree. It's pretty mind blowing to think of what they did when it was done and the tools and labour they had available to do it. Mind boggling! If you ever do go get there early, it gets pretty packed. Got their first thing when they opened and ended up being ahead of the massive queues of people ... much better for photographing when there's not crowds of people between you and the objects in question


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> I didn't know that ... but a guess would be it was the city where Princess Amidala was in Naboo? I was literally just watching star wars episode 1 a few minutes ago...


Yup, Naboo, but this site says it's from Episode II...maybe it was used in both films. Film locations for Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones (2002)


----------



## Guest

I just looked it up .. it is Ep II ... it's the space station when they land before heading off into the countryside to hide.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> kps - You are very good at landscape photography (as well as other subjects). The last few landscapes are incredible images. Whoo hoo!


Thanks KC. Lucky shots, not patient enough to be a true landscape shooter...but the rockies are incredibly photogenic so that makes it easier.

Great euro-pics, I especially like the curving corridor shot.

@mguertin, Alhambra is truly an architectural masterpiece and I like the way you captured it in that image. If I'm lucky, one day I'll get to see and photograph it too.


----------



## Max

One more. Winter's cold, cruddy, scummy grip on the streetcar barns's decrepit yard.


----------



## Guest

Nice Max  It almost has an ariel photography kind of look to it, a bunch of farmland plots with a couple big trains running through it


----------



## Max

Merci, mguertin!

Another one from today... the corridor outside the art department.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ...Another one from today... the corridor outside the art department.


Max, I like your eye for the urban elements.


----------



## Max

Nice images, SoyMac - right up my alley. I especially the arrow.


----------



## kps

mguertin said:


> Nice Max  It almost has an ariel photography kind of look to it, a bunch of farmland plots with a couple big trains running through it


Holy cr*p it does look like that. Brings back memories of flying over SK and AB.


----------



## kps

Good eye on the urban-scapes Max and Soy. Keep'm coming.


----------



## mrjimmy

I've always been fascinated with motel culture and frequently photographed the Lakeshore strip in Toronto. I had the opportunity to photograph the North American and The Hillcrest before they were torn down. These were taken in the winter of 2008. At this point the North American had been shuttered for awhile and I shot the rooms as they were. I used a Hasselblad with a 65mm lens.


----------



## SINC

Late afternoon shot:


----------



## iamunique127

mrjimmy said:


> I've always been fascinated with motel culture and frequently photographed the Lakeshore strip in Toronto. I had the opportunity to photograph the North American and The Hillcrest before they were torn down. These were taken in the winter of 2008. At this point the North American had been shuttered for awhile and I shot the rooms as they were. I used a Hasselblad with a 65mm lens.




mrjimmy, you are a master of storytelling through stark & sparce composition.

Very well done set, again.


.


----------



## Max

Great run of images here, gents. Sinc, really dig this last one of yours. A great stillness to it. Rich light.

MrJimmy, your elegant yet haunted hotel shots remind me of a fellow shooter in the film business who's a set dec when he isn't out capturing wonderful images with his camera. He also likes to shoot abandoned motels and hotels. Such an eerie subject. These spaces made by and for humans, utterly bereft of humans. Kind of a spare, forlorn beauty to it. Weird thing is, his first name is Jim! Either it's a funny little coincidence or....?


----------



## mrjimmy

iamunique127 said:


> mrjimmy, you are a master of storytelling through stark & sparce composition.
> 
> Very well done set, again.
> 
> 
> .


Thanks iamunique127. I spent quite a few days there, in the quiet. You could feel the energy of those who came before you.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Great run of images here, gents. Sinc, really dig this last one of yours. A great stillness to it. Rich light.
> 
> MrJimmy, your elegant yet haunted hotel shots remind me of a fellow shooter in the film business who's a set dec when he isn't out capturing wonderful images with his camera. He also likes to shoot abandoned motels and hotels. Such an eerie subject. These spaces made by and for humans, utterly bereft of humans. Kind of a spare, forlorn beauty to it. Weird thing is, his first name is Jim! Either it's a funny little coincidence or....?


My doppelganger! Interesting to hear of someone with the same interests. I wonder if I've ever bumped into him.

Thanks for the compliment on the images!


----------



## kps

mrjimmy,

Agree with Lyle and Max on your documentary work. I think there's only two left down there, the Casa Mendoza and ???? perhaps you should approach them for permission to record what undoubtedly are their final days. The Casa Mendoza had a reputation of being a hangout for those having extra marital affairs....if the walls could talk. LOL


----------



## chimo

Here's one of a very cool tree (IMO). Colorado Springs - Garden of the Gods.


----------



## SINC

There's just something about a dead lone tree with a live lone bird that I could never resist.


----------



## Macified

Nice trees guys.

This was a happy accident. Didn't check camera settings before trying to take a shot. Will probably find life as a seasonal post card next year...


----------



## Max

And now for something a little different. Band called The Minotaurs tearing it up in the roundhouse at the foot of the CN Tower, Friday night. Shot with an ancient little Nikon compact... this is the best of the lot; snapping with the cam held over my head, hoping for the best.


----------



## Max

Another from later on that same night - public works decay project under way... subway concourse, Union Station.


----------



## eMacMan

chimo said:


> Here's one of a very cool tree (IMO). Colorado Springs - Garden of the Gods.


Great shot. Photographers dream location. For many years resisted the classic GoG shot but did take one this year from the new Visitors Centre, which was built just outside the park, after The Hidden Inn was removed. Suspect there might even be snow on Pikes Peak if someone were to shoot this shot today.


Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## kps

Nice work gang!

Macified, nice accident, it'll make a great card.

Max, that band shot is super!


----------



## KC4

Macified said:


> Nice trees guys.
> 
> This was a happy accident. Didn't check camera settings before trying to take a shot. Will probably find life as a seasonal post card next year...


Yep! I like it. It even has a nice space for text if you wish.


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## kps

Wow, interesting story and place. Good capture too, makes me want to visit the place some day.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Wow, interesting story and place. Good capture too, makes me want to visit the place some day.


Treasure HD runs a show and featured this castle on it a number of times. The builder is a bit of a whack job as you can tell if you give this a glance for a few minutes:

Watch American Dreamers, Bishop's Castle, Season 1, Episode 1 Online Free - Crackle


----------



## kps

Yup, I kind of figured that the builder must be a little whacked, but I still find it cool.


----------



## Max

Cool shot, wickedly different building. Looks like it was built to last awhile. I be digging it, whackjob builder or not.


----------



## Max

Eastern Avenue morning, earlier this week. A relatively rare sunny day.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Treasure HD runs a show and featured this castle on it a number of times. The builder is a bit of a whack job as you can tell if you give this a glance for a few minutes:
> 
> Watch American Dreamers, Bishop's Castle, Season 1, Episode 1 Online Free - Crackle


True enough but as he will be the first to tell you, he is not hurting anyone. Best bet is to take a wingnut Christian with you and let the two of them converse. Truly entertaining!


----------



## eMacMan

Crazy perhaps but he is not afraid to tell it like it is.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> Yup, I kind of figured that the builder must be a little whacked, but I still find it cool.


Here's to the crazy ones ...


----------



## KC4

*Taken by Storm*

Driving along Hwy 93 towards Invermere, B.C.,last weekend, somewhere near the great divide. 

The aftermath of Storm Mountain Fire (in 1968) is still very apparent. With the fresh snow on the ground and the overcast conditions, It was like driving through miles and miles of a pen and ink drawing or a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## SINC

Lovely shot KC4, I have driven that very route many times, but always in summer. Did they not just open it again after an avalanche danger closure for a few days?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Lovely shot KC4, I have driven that very route many times, but always in summer. Did they not just open it again after an avalanche danger closure for a few days?


Thanks SINC, it's not too bad for being shot through the grubby window of a moving vehicle. Yes, it was recently closed and reopened. The avalanche danger is still high in that area.

A couple more scenes, this time from Panorama Village.


----------



## KC4

A different type of fire on the mountain; this time skiers with torches slowly traversing down Showoff (the main slope in front of the lodge) and then just after the mountain went dark - fireworks! I tried to capture longer torch lines, but I didn't have a tripod (D'oh!) and couldn't keep the shutter open very long. Notice how many of the skiers disappeared but the torches remained? The tiny fleck of light at the top is not a piece of dust on your screen, but the lift operator building at the top of the Mile 1 chair lift.


----------



## kps

Great shots on the slopes KC, I hope you also got some skiing in.

You know in all the years that I've been shooting, I've never shot a fireworks display. I think I'll have to try that one of these days.


----------



## eMacMan

Another Garden of the Gods shot. Fairly close to the earlier one but much better lighting.

View attachment 18502


----------



## phuviano

From my trip to the autoshow. More photoshop than photography, but whatever.


Lambo by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## The Doug

Haven't shot anything new in ages but I'm hoping to take the Nikon out when nice weather is nigh. Been itchin'.

I poked around on my hard drive this afternoon and found this 2006 shot of a needle in a record groove. I went kinda macro crazy when I bought a Raynox macro lens for my FZ20. I'd totally forgotten about this shot. Not art, but kinda kewl to me.

I still want to get a Canon S95 or a similar pocketable device - I was going to purchase in January, but my fave camera store was out of S95 stock. Weeks of waiting. Back in stock! Price jump from $369 to $419! Ptooey. Maybe later.


----------



## kps

Hey, that's pretty cool, Doug. Shows good in b&w, too.


----------



## kps

phuviano said:


> From my trip to the autoshow. More photoshop than photography, but whatever.


Nice image. What did you "shop" , the reflection and background?


----------



## iamunique127

KC4 said:


> A couple more scenes, this time from Panorama Village.


Wow, that first shot of Panorama Village is a beauty. It looks like a miniature or a Christmas card.
Very nice colours.


----------



## tilt

Here's one from inside, yes, inside, a glacier (and I shot this myself in Norway): _Edited to change "iceberg" to "glacier"_


----------



## tilt

One more: I thought this might be cool, shooting the reflection off a fellow-passenger's sunglasses.










Cheers


----------



## phuviano

kps said:


> Nice image. What did you "shop" , the reflection and background?


Thanks.

Correct, plus I took the logo from this picture, and took out all the light reflections.

http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu187/phuviano/Toronto Autoshow 2011/DSC_1139.jpg

Car was taken from the photo below.

http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu187/phuviano/Toronto Autoshow 2011/DSC_1141.jpg


----------



## iamunique127

BRISTOL 170 FREIGHTER CF-WAE at the Western Canada Aviation Museum










I wanted to do something different so I used my homemade pinhole lens on my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## kps

phuviano said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Correct, plus I took the logo from this picture, and took out all the light reflections.


Good job man! 

BTW, took a look at your flickr stream...you've been holding out on us.


----------



## kps

Interesting shot "from within" the iceberg, tilt...you sure get around.


----------



## kps

iamunique127 said:


> BRISTOL 170 FREIGHTER CF-WAE
> 
> I wanted to do something different so I used my homemade pinhole lens on my Nikon DSLR.


LOL, time to save up for some lenses. I kiiiid!

Pretty cool. Years ago I had to build my own pinhole camera when at Ryerson, but never would I think of doing so with a dSLR. How did you do it?


----------



## iamunique127

kps said:


> LOL, time to save up for some lenses. I kiiiid!
> 
> Pretty cool. Years ago I had to build my own pinhole camera when at Ryerson, but never would I think of doing so with a dSLR. How did you do it?


Yeah, I'm working on getting some lenses ;-}

It was very simply made. Drilled a hole in the centre of a body cap, taped some heavy foil inside the hole and poked the smallest hole I could manage to make with a needle. Voila, pinhole lens. 

You don't get to see the image through the viewfinder or set the Aperture. So it takes a lot of trial and error in Aperture Priority mode to get the exposure and composition you want, but it's fun and yields different results.


----------



## kps

Very cool, Lyle.

All first year photo arts students at Ry Hi had to build their own to take a 4x5 film holder and use a thin brass sheet where we put the pin hole. I remember making the hole then tapping and sanding the brass to remove the burr and further smoothing out the hole. 

I tossed the lot shortly after I dropped out during a move, I regret that now, but what can you do. From what I remember, mine gave me a circular image, heavily vignetted, but that's probably due to the size of the body I built for it.

Scanman and Niteshooter will remember this.


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> Interesting shot "from within" the iceberg, tilt...you sure get around.


Actually it was a glacier, not an iceberg (I edited my original post to reflect this too). Yes, that was really cool. We drove out onto a glacier and walked on it and went inside a crack and found it to be beautiful. The photo comes nowhere close to reality.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

I was just playing around at home


----------



## tilt

Shot from my car at the African Lion Safari, Hamilton ON.


----------



## tilt

At home, loved the zebra effect on the single-seater sofa from the closed blinds.


----------



## kps

Okay, the glacier makes more sense, but who knows what they do in Norway for fun.

Great light in the lounge chair shot, works well as a b&w. Perhaps try the lamp shot as a b&w, on my monitor it shows with a pronounced yellow-green colour shift.


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> Great light in the lounge chair shot, works well as a b&w. Perhaps try the lamp shot as a b&w, on my monitor it shows with a pronounced yellow-green colour shift.


Actually it does look great in B&W, but the Yellow is not a colour-shift, that's exactly what it looks like to the naked eye at night in my living-room. Here it is in B&W:


----------



## Macified

Some nice shots there, Tilt. Any chance you could downsize your shots a little so that those of us on lower res display (15" MacBook Pro). Not that big a deal but I like seeing the photos in the thread without having to constantly adjust my screen.


----------



## tilt

Macified said:


> Some nice shots there, Tilt. Any chance you could downsize your shots a little so that those of us on lower res display (15" MacBook Pro). Not that big a deal but I like seeing the photos in the thread without having to constantly adjust my screen.


Thanks Macified. I am still experimenting with different upload sizes suggested by Picasa, so please bear with me while I find out how to get back to the size I used to post earlier.

Cheers


----------



## phuviano

kps said:


> Good job man!
> 
> BTW, took a look at your flickr stream...you've been holding out on us.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Here are a couple of coins I have.


Lunar Coin by phuviano, on Flickr


american dollar by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## KC4

Another "OMG, it's COLD" day in the mountains last weekend.
Three Sisters Mountain range near c-c-c-Canmore, Alberta.


----------



## Max

Nice ice shot, Tilt. Digging that crystalline colour, big time.

Amazing shot, Doug. Coolness locked in.

In a similar abstract vein, may I present this one.










The dregs of the angel hair pasta, slumped over at the bottom of the colander.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Nice ice shot, Tilt. Digging that crystalline colour, big time.
> 
> In a similar abstract vein, may I present this one.
> The dregs of the angel hair pasta, slumped over at the bottom of the colander.


Thanks Max. It was that colour that made me shoot this at all! Re. the colander, I like it. Good this is in colour and not in b&w.

BTW, you made the same mistake I made - made your pic too wide. Macified needs it smaller 

Cheers


----------



## Max

Got me dem Eastern Avenue Blues.


----------



## Macified

tilt said:


> BTW, you made the same mistake I made - made your pic too wide. Macified needs it smaller
> 
> Cheers


Actually, with my browser at full screen width, the photo causes a horizontal scroll bar but does fit in the window; no scrolling required.

It's not so much that scrolling is a problem, it just wrecks my first impression of an image if I can't see the whole thing. It is hard to have to resize/scroll the windows and then go back, trying to see the image for the first time.

That being said, I usually keep my window about a couple of inches shy of full width as that is the standard site size of ehMac (also makes it easier to see what's going on behind my browser or keep a Skype window open along side). To each his own, but personally I don't like having to use the browser full width with the excess white space.


----------



## Max

Throwing stuff against the wall in Lightroom, seeing what sticks. Extreme makeover, digi-stylie, at our digs.


----------



## tilt

Macified said:


> Actually, with my browser at full screen width, the photo causes a horizontal scroll bar but does fit in the window; no scrolling required.
> 
> It's not so much that scrolling is a problem, it just wrecks my first impression of an image if I can't see the whole thing. It is hard to have to resize/scroll the windows and then go back, trying to see the image for the first time.
> 
> That being said, I usually keep my window about a couple of inches shy of full width as that is the standard site size of ehMac (also makes it easier to see what's going on behind my browser or keep a Skype window open along side). To each his own, but personally I don't like having to use the browser full width with the excess white space.


I understand, I am the same way. BTW I was just being facetious 

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Throwing stuff against the wall in Lightroom, seeing what sticks. Extreme makeover, digi-stylie, at our digs.


I actually like it! Look very Miami for some reason!

Cheers


----------



## kps

Like it as well. A kind of interesting variation on a cross-processed look. Regardless, I'm liking the colours.


----------



## Macified

tilt said:


> BTW I was just being facetious
> 
> Cheers


I know. I'm just role playing "site police".


----------



## Max




----------



## Macified

You love your Macintosh more than me don't you Dave?


----------



## tilt

Max said:


>


Ohhhhhh Maxxxxx, Yes!!!!! Yes!!!!!! Of course, Yesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max

Reproduction skull for artists and anatomists. Belonged to a lovely centenarian painter who passed recently.


----------



## The Doug

Clay skull I did in sculpture class in CEGEP... in 1979. On a shelf in my rec room these days.


----------



## Kazak

Alas, poor Maxick and Dougick! I knew them, Horatio.


----------



## eMacMan

*Big Horn Mountains*

Much as I hate them, this is a windshield shot taken in North Eastern Wyoming. Was trying to stay ahead of a snowstorm so shot this on the fly.


View attachment 18680


----------



## SINC

I hear you on that count, but some days you gotta do what you gotta do like this long, lonesome stretch in Nevada.










Or this one a few hours further into the desert.


----------



## SINC

The BBC series, "Human Planet" has some stunning photography. Here is an audio slide show by one of the shooters explaining his photos that I thought most here would enjoy. :clap:

BBC News - Audio slideshow: Human Planet


----------



## DempsyMac

It has been a long time since I posted a photo, but I have been enjoying all of yours in the mean time, and thank you all for the great eye candy.

Here is one I shot this weekend, I have never eaten a Papaya but my daughter is one to try new things bought this for her and when I cut into it I said I must shoot this! Here you go:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The BBC series, "Human Planet" has some stunning photography. Here is an audio slide show by one of the shooters explaining his photos that I thought most here would enjoy. :clap:


Wow. Thanks.


----------



## KC4

*Photoshop exercise*

One must rise early
to see how the sun lights up
Haleakala


----------



## macdoodle

WOW! this is really impressive,and do my eyes deceive me or are those dancing-girls in the flames, or 'creating' the flames?

I think it is creative and imaginative... your own work i assume? Love the transparentcy of the figure...  
Well done!


----------



## Max

East side streetscape, yesterday.


----------



## ehMax

tilt said:


> Shot from my car at the African Lion Safari, Hamilton ON.


My brother trains that Lion, among other animals at African Lion Safari.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> East side streetscape, yesterday.


Great image Max.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> East side streetscape, yesterday.


Nice!


----------



## kps

Kings Buffet, Orillia


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> East side streetscape, yesterday.


Interesting image Max. I'm not sure what I'm looking at but it appears to be a grungy, possibly incomplete curb. The ribbon tells a story.


ehMax said:


> My brother trains that Lion, among other animals at African Lion Safari.


I'm guessing you are careful not to tease your brother much anymore.


kps said:


> Kings Buffet, Orillia


OK, here is an example of a subject which in the hands of most people would be a boring "WTH did you take a picture of that?" shot, but kps has turned it into something very intriguing. Cool. 

Being a restaurant reviewer, I've taken many shots of restaurant exteriors. All boring and simply for documentation.

Now, the next question kps, is; did you eat there and if so, was it any good?


----------



## tilt

ehMax said:


> My brother trains that Lion, among other animals at African Lion Safari.


Hmm... I never realised that these animals are trained. I thought they were at least partially wild.

Cheers


----------



## Max

KC4, It's a close-up of a section of streetcar track bed. That festive ribbon was the clincher.


----------



## SoyMac

ehMax said:


> My brother trains that Lion, among other animals at African Lion Safari.


If I had a brother who did that for a living, I'd hope he brings his work home with him. 
Fun!


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Now, the next question kps, is; did you eat there and if so, was it any good?


Yes we ate there and it was your typical Chinese Buffet...I found it quite good actually.

However.....I found out recently that they shut down or were shut down by the city.


----------



## kps

Couldn't decide if I wanted to post something artsy or something more "Bizarro" so you get both. 

Intertubes...getting ready for the next high speed pipe. LOL










Wife up a tree...don't ask.


----------



## egremont

*just because*

drove by the sign the other day. Paint has faded but it still makes me smile.

I could take a picture outside the kitchen window this morning but it looks too much like the December Storm aftermath. Green grass yesterday and storm stayed today.


----------



## Max

Egremont: best picture of the week. Thanks for the smile. Existentialist belligerence!


----------



## egremont

Thank you Max, I am very honored by your compliment. 

Wish I had taken your "trapped ribbons" photo. My favourite.

Looking forward to walking the beach after the Spring storms and find those special vignettes that the wind and water have formed.


----------



## Max

Another obscure patch o' wall, somewhere in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Another obscure patch o' wall, somewhere in the Western Hemisphere.


Looks like a submarine deep underwater - I can almost hear the music from "Jaws" heheheh.

Cheers


----------



## Max

Hey, that's a cool interpretation. I can totally see it!


----------



## KC4

Another patch of wall, this time a stairwell corner in an art college...no surface in that building is safe from the students expressing themselves:


----------



## KC4

tilt said:


> Looks like a submarine deep underwater - I can almost hear the music from "Jaws" heheheh.
> 
> Cheers


Heh - Yup, I can see it too! It's about to hit bottom!


----------



## normcorriveau

This lady spent the day yesterday in my back yard: 









Norm


----------



## KC4

Wow. Nice picture Norm. She looks quite content sitting there too.


----------



## Guest

A Picture is worth a Thousand Words by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


A Picture is worth a Thousand Words by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## tilt

ncorriveau said:


> This lady spent the day yesterday in my back yard:


Love the single splash of colour in the middle of all the White and Grey!

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

*Kissing Camels*

Beyond the camera angle turning one of the camels into a chipmunk this was a very ordinary shot, so I decided to see what sort of damage I could do with PhotoShop.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## iamunique127

mguertin said:


> A Picture is worth a Thousand Words by dalrealgerk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> A Picture is worth a Thousand Words by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


Hey mguertin, I checked out your Flickr and it indicates these were taken in Portugal.

I have seen what I remember to be the exact same pieces of graffitti in Riga, Latvia and have photos of them. I don't have time right now to dig them up from my 2006 iPhoto Library. I'll see if I can find them later.


----------



## Guest

iamunique127 said:


> Hey mguertin, I checked out your Flickr and it indicates these were taken in Portugal.
> 
> I have seen what I remember to be the exact same pieces of graffitti in Riga, Latvia and have photos of them. I don't have time right now to dig them up from my 2006 iPhoto Library. I'll see if I can find them later.


Yep these were from Coimbra Portugal, right near the university in an area where a lot of students live. I'm sure they came from stencils, I saw multiple versions of the same ones in different places.


----------



## mrjimmy

A front yard in Mulege, Baja. I would like to be there right now.


----------



## SINC

They call him the rain man, but this amateur weatherman takes some terrific pictures of "weather". Really cool stuff:

The cloud chaser: Amateur weatherman follows his sun compass to snap stunning pictures | Mail Online


----------



## KC4

*Vinyl Siding*

Building detail from a music shop in town:


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> "Vinyl Siding"


:lmao:


----------



## AlexSno

Great rainbow SINC. GZ


----------



## Max

Love the top vinyl shot, KC4!

Demolition in the old town, yesterday afternoon. We're down there doing a location shoot and I had to visit set for a few minutes. Always try to take the camera along on such occasions.


----------



## Max

And still in black and whiteville but decidedly less angular: view from the tip of a dead-end road, somewhere north-east of Newcastle, ON, from this past weekend.


----------



## egremont

*Signs of Spring*

Took a road trip with a friend and we were lucky to find the Trumpet Swans in the bogs. This is near Port Franks and the Pinery Provincial Park. Annual event as they make their way north. Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

How stunning! and with the cloudless sky as a background... amazing photos... camera please??


----------



## egremont

Thank you macdoodle for the comments. Camera is a Nikon D80 with a Sigma 70-300mm with hood for these pictures. Very lucky with the light for those photos. Cannot get close to the swans, they waddle away in a mass or take flight. Attaching a photo of them in the a flooded field. The noise is quite amazing even from distant groups. They do trumpet !


----------



## SINC

egremont said:


> Thank you macdoodle for the comments. Camera is a Nikon D80 with a Sigma 70-300mm with hood for these pictures. Very lucky with the light for those photos. Cannot get close to the swans, they waddle away in a mass or take flight. Attaching a photo of them in the a flooded field. The noise is quite amazing even from distant groups. They do trumpet !


Are they not called "Trumpeter" Swans, not Trumpet:

Hinterland Who's Who - Trumpeter Swan

These are very common in our area of the country, but rare in eastern Canada as the link shows with a map of their habitat range. Having tried to take shots of them before, they are elusive indeed. I had no idea they flew that far east. Thanks for sharing those great shots.


----------



## egremont

SINC: You are correct and it turns out we are both wrong. After reading your comments, I did a search which I should have done sooner. I was tagging along with a friend who has been making this trip for years and so I was parroting the information. Go to Birds and view the story and information about the Tundra Swans !

I am very red-faced about this but appreciate your post that sent me looking for factual information. If these are smaller than trumpeter swans, those must be huge ! Sure sounded like trumpets to me ! Thanks for noticing my error.


----------



## macdoodle

egremont said:


> SINC: You are correct and it turns out we are both wrong. After reading your comments, I did a search which I should have done sooner. I was tagging along with a friend who has been making this trip for years and so I was parroting the information. Go to Birds and view the story and information about the Tundra Swans !
> 
> I am very red-faced about this but appreciate your post that sent me looking for factual information. If these are smaller than trumpeter swans, those must be huge ! Sure sounded like trumpets to me ! Thanks for noticing my error.


There was no error really, there are 2 species of swans, the Trumpeter, AND the Tundra, 
I am not aware of where you live, but there is a huge population of' Trumpeters' close to Calgary... my friend is a photo buff and has gone there a few times to shoot them, I do think they are gone now... :-(

I have only seen them in photos, but I love it when the Canada Geese come over in the fall and you can almost touch them as they settle into the grain fields for the night... 
I am often in the middle of those fields, it is quite a sight... 
I can only imagine how magnificent the Swans must look as they too fly in a wedge formation... 
Here is some info... you are not in error except that they are trumpeters, not trumpet... 

Did you see the 'yellow dot' :lmao:


----------



## AlexSno

egremont said:


> Took a road trip with a friend and we were lucky to find the Trumpet Swans in the bogs. This is near Port Franks and the Pinery Provincial Park. Annual event as they make their way north. Enjoy.


Nice photos. Very inspiring and makes you think at the connection man and nature must have.


----------



## Max

I was running an errand in Mississauga when I happened across these apparitions. I'd heard of them via the Skyscraper Page and seen their curves rising but to see them in real life.... I call them the Wow Towers. Very bold move, Mississauga. I remember the Square One Area very differently; things have gone quite vertical over there.


----------



## kps

Nice shots Max, they're just up the road from me. They've already been nicknamed...the Marilyn Monroe towers. lol


----------



## eMacMan

Way too many opportunities for this type of photo this winter.

View attachment 18993


----------



## polywog

Hey folks,

Long time no visit here, finally back out on photo walks though. Just wasn't in to bringing the gear out much this winter. Thankfully it's almost over!

Soliciting opinions with this one. I decided to give TiltShift a run, it seemed like a fun purchase at the time but only used it once or twice. Do you find it's effective here? If you think a side by side would be helpful I'll gladly post one.


----------



## Max

For what it's worth, most tilt shift stuff looks pretty faddish to me. A cool effect, to be sure, but it can also be gimmicky if overly relied on. I look at it much the same way as I do high definition photography or other super-processed stuff - when it works, it's grand. Sometimes it misses the mark.

in this case, the bird is nice and crisp. But it looks as if someone took a giant blur brush and swiped at the BG, muddying it up for no good reason. On the other hand, I suppose that helps isolate the bird. If it were mine I'd crop out a bit of the left side of the image, just to help centre the bird. Right now, value-wise, it looks top-left heavy to me.

Great moment in time though. Really graceful capture of a bird in flight.


----------



## polywog

Thanks for the feedback Max! I wasn't extremely happy with the results, but it seemed a good opportunity to try it out. I don't think it's something I'll be playing with in the future.


----------



## KC4

I love the sharp focus on the bird Polywog but my eye is drawn to the odd jag at the right side of the background shape. Is that a natural jag or does the TiltShift cause that?


----------



## KC4

A couple of captures from last weekend's walk in the park.


----------



## Max

Really like the bottom one, KC4... I like that delicate, spidery sharpened look for the subject matter... resembles a fine drawing rendered with a technical pen and a great hand.


----------



## egremont

KC4 : I too, really like your weekend shots. Love the naked trees. Curious: are these taken as black and white or do you transform them into black and white ?


----------



## Kazak

egremont said:


> KC4 : I too, really like your weekend shots. Love the naked trees. Curious: are these taken as black and white or do you transform them into black and white ?


It's Calgary--they're in colour.


----------



## polywog

KC4 said:


> I love the sharp focus on the bird Polywog but my eye is drawn to the odd jag at the right side of the background shape. Is that a natural jag or does the TiltShift cause that?


Hi KC4,

Looks like it's a natural jag, here's roughly the same crop, without any effects or colour correction. I'd probably have cropped it out, I was more curious about using TiltShift than anything.

Love the second shot of yours.


----------



## kps

Sat...










Desat...


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the comments on the tree shot guys! 



egremont said:


> KC4 : I too, really like your weekend shots. Love the naked trees. Curious: are these taken as black and white or do you transform them into black and white ?


Taken in color - converted to B&W. 



Kazak said:


> It's Calgary--they're in colour.


Hmmph!


----------



## KC4

*Brasilian color and motion*

Carnival last night! Much candy for the camera....
Love the music (some may have thought it was too loud) and everybody loved the Samba girls.


----------



## kps

Great job on the carnival KC, they're all good, but the last one is awesome.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Great job on the carnival KC, they're all good, but the last one is awesome.


Thanks kps, I saved the best (IMO2) for last. The dancers would be in constant motion, except when they would freeze and pose for photographs for a brief moment. Those turned out to be much less interesting than the action shots. The constantly changing light (along with people's flashes coming from everywhere) were a challenge. 

Couple more of fave "Yellow Bird" dancer in action...


















I kinda fancy the shoe image too. Hard to believe they were dancing in them.


----------



## KC4

OK OK - One..OK..two more shots from last night ...(I have so many that I like) ..and then I'll move along...

There was also a fabulous Capoeira (Brasilian style of fighting) demonstration. That slight young lady with the gold belt seemed by far the most skilled.


----------



## kps

Nice work...enjoying the series.


----------



## eMacMan

The late afternoon lighting caught my eye here.

View attachment 19120


----------



## Max

Great work, folks!

Antique railway baggage cart in a shop window, Leslieville.


----------



## RiceBoy

Figure I finally join in with a couple of recent ones I took.

CN Tower on a cloudy day.










10s exposure at corner of King St W and York St.


----------



## Guest

Love the long exposure one RiceBoy :clap: I'm a sucker for that type of stuff ... love the night shots.


----------



## KC4

Max - I find the railway luggage cart interesting, especially because it appears the nearest wheel is suspended above the carpet. A magic cart instead of a magic carpet.


----------



## Max

KC4... you're right, it does appear suspended. I hadn't noticed. As this is a luggage cart converted into furniture, perhaps it is supported elsewhere. I would love to have the cart because I'm a railway buff and, alas, we have neither the space in our house nor the money (likely) to afford the thing.

Riceboy... nice long exposure, very cool. Still recognize the red rocket zipping through, elevated to a tracery of light and nothing more... wow.


----------



## Max

Happened across these sad-sack sets of boots on my way to the local watering hole the other night. Nice of their former owner to put 'em out for an anonymous scavenging but it presented quite the sight.


----------



## iamunique127

I haven't been around much lately. I've been away enjoying the warm weather and taking lots of photos.

Here's one from near Tucson


----------



## iamunique127

@Riceboy
great long exposure


----------



## iamunique127

Another from near Tucson.

This is a courtyard at St. Xavier Misssion


----------



## iamunique127

At the risk of hogging the thread I'll post one more in a row.

This is my host in Tucson and his new best friend (a mission dog who made friends with him) inside the St. Xavier Mission.









7 exposure HDR


----------



## KC4

Great shots Lyle - keep 'em comin'. I am enjoying them. The courtyard tree is striking. 

Max - The first thing that catches my eye in your latest image is the footwear of course, and then I travel back to the scene behind - gotta love the contrast of the neatly placed shoes against the jumble and "code" behind. Just what do those markings on the broken pieces of pavement mean anyway?


----------



## Max

Kps: wish I knew what those markins were. Currently in Montreal... Once back I'll have a look-see. Cheers.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Just what do those markings on the broken pieces of pavement mean anyway?


Max must be on his iPhone. lol

KC: City utility workers mark water and gas supply lines like that before they dig.


----------



## kps

@Lyle,

Awesome work man, the portrait especially!


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> KC: City utility workers mark water and gas supply lines like that before they dig.


Thanks kps, I was kinda hoping it would be something more mystical or funky than city workers with a spray can. Perhaps aliens even.


----------



## macdoodle

I am lurking, and so enjoying these works of art being presented, they are all unique and stunning... all present their own story.... I am loving them all... 
I am not a photographer, but am interested in the art of it.... 

Enjoying these contributions....Thanks ... :clap:


----------



## kps

A couple from the Meaford, Ont. harbour.









/


----------



## Max

Yeah, so I _*was*_ on my iphone! So what of it, eh? So what! LOL

Coming into Westport, yesterday.


----------



## Max

These two belong to what I'm starting to think of as The Time Aggregate Depot series. The pictures will explain as I post 'em.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> These two belong to what I'm starting to think of as The Time Aggregate Depot series. The pictures will explain as I post 'em.


#2 looks like Lombardy.


----------



## Max

Bingo, SoyMac! Been to a fair amount of antique shops but nothing prepared me for that place. The depth, breadth and density of all that bricabrac struck me as beyond obsessive. The interiors were.... well, words fail me! If it weren't for the fact that I'd already been driving around a lot since Montreal and still had a good way to go, I could have stayed there for another hour and shot a whole lot more.


----------



## screature

Wow... I mean wow. 

I haven't been around these parts in a long time mostly because I haven't been shooting lately and didn't have anything to contribute. I just thought I would stop in today and see what has been posted since I was last here and I have to say there has been some terrific stuff being posted.

KC4 your shots have been amazing, I think the standouts for me personally. Max and kps, great stuff as per usual... 

I hope to have the time to get out shooting soon so that I can have something to contribute here. I suppose I could go looking through some older stuff to post but I really need to get out there again.

Cheers to all.


----------



## kps

Looks like an interesting place to get lost in Max...either that or it's a set for a new Sandford & Son sitcom.

Coincidentally, while in Bruce County, the wife and I made our annual pilgrimage to a 100 year old wheel barrow factory --now a candle factory. It's also full of country craft bricabrac on top of all the candles.

Exterior








/
Some of whats inside --an iron butterfly.


----------



## Max

Kps: stunning conversion. Well done!

Scripture: post some when ya gots some!


----------



## SINC

Sweet ride, soon to reappear in our 'hood.


----------



## SINC

Recent full moon versus streetlight struggle.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> KC4 your shots have been amazing, I think the standouts for me personally.


Thanks Screature - that was a fun bunch to shoot.



Max said:


> Scripture: post some when ya gots some!


Max is on his phone again. Hahahha! Gotta love those autocorrect creations. 

Max- I am really atrracted to the glass on the shelves shot. Normally, I wouldn't think that centering it like that would be interesting, but it is, really interesting. 

Yeah, Scripture....quit preachin' and start practicin'! 



SINC said:


> Recent full moon versus streetlight struggle.


Moon wins, no contest! 
Cool shot SINC.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Some of whats inside --an iron butterfly.


In a godda da vida, baby.... 
I really like that image, especially the light and contrast.


----------



## kps

TY Max, Screatch and KC. Two more from the Candle factory:

Deconstructing Bench:








*
More of what's inside:


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> Bingo, SoyMac! Been to a fair amount of antique shops but nothing prepared me for that place. ...


I love that site (can't call it a "shop"  ) . I rarely venture in because I know I'd exit laden with stuff but have nowhere to put it.

You've captured the density of its magic, Max.
(When describing this place, some people don't use the word, "magic"  )


----------



## Max

Truth be told, I found the place more than a bit creepy... some kind of old gothic energy to it. One of the gents working there had a hook for a hand, so that kind of pushed it even further into Tim Burton territory for me. A special place nonetheless - equal parts cool and poignant/sad. I really wanted to part with some cash for one of the oddities there but it went against my philosophy - I prefer to find old nuggets of wood and metal that I can later work into sculptures and paintings; simply buying it at an antiques joint feels like cheating.

Kps - love the cup shot in particular.

KC4 - thanks; normally mason jars don't do it for me but it there it was. Decided to turn down the clarity, which was the opposite of my instincts. Gives it more of an old timey feel.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Truth be told, I found the place more than a bit creepy... some kind of old gothic energy to it. One of the gents working there had a hook for a hand, so that kind of pushed it even further into Tim Burton territory for me.


Love this part. Good accompaniment to the images. Did you get a shot of him or did you refrain in order not to have a "Deliverance" moment. lol


----------



## kps

Okay, two more Candle Factory detail shots ---this time in colour.

Sheet metal sunflower...








/
Funky chicken...


----------



## Max

Kps: no, I didn't take a shot of him. He was a quiet, gentle dude and I guess he made me feel like being as unobtrusive as he was. I'm not much of a portraitist either; you may have noticed!


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ... some kind of old gothic energy to it. One of the gents working there had a hook for a hand, ...


Fine example of subjectivity; For _me_, this adds to the character and charm of this place.
You've inspired me to stop in again on a Summer's day, camera in hand. 

Max, I like this last one best of all.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Okay, two more Candle Factory detail shots ---this time in colour.
> 
> Funky chicken...


I like these color shots too kps. I had a laugh at the "expression" on the chicken's face... Straw chickens don't like candles. Everybody just back away from the matches now....back away...


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> I like these color shots too kps. I had a laugh at the "expression" on the chicken's face... Straw chickens don't like candles. Everybody just back away from the matches now....back away...


The chicken thanks you....here's looking at you kid.
*


----------



## kps

Main St. Thornbury, Ontario
/


----------



## macdoodle

Like the contrast in the photo of vintage buildings and modern vehicles... the sun on the brick is inviting and buildings clearly reminiscent of gentler times... 
I like the 'easy' feel of this kps, but that is what I see.... 
What do you 'see' / feel when you snapped this??


----------



## kps

macdoodle said:


> Like the contrast in the photo of vintage buildings and modern vehicles... the sun on the brick is inviting and buildings clearly reminiscent of gentler times...
> I like the 'easy' feel of this kps, but that is what I see....
> What do you 'see' / feel when you snapped this??


I felt hunger...we just ordered Chinese take-out and were waiting in my pickup for it to be ready.

But seriously, for me it's about the place, the time, character --that sets the mood, atmosphere, what have you. Then it's about capturing it within the limitations of the technology at hand. I knew what I wanted and how I wanted to portray it. I swapped the 24mm-70mm for a 70mm-200 set at the max 200mm and shot away. The warmth of the place is conveyed in the warm-ish processing of the image. Doesn't always work. There are many times when what I see in my "mind's eye" I totally fail to capture.


----------



## jellotor

Lovely shot of a town I know well!

A high school teacher of mine used to have a shop in the little green building perched on the hill at the right edge of the frame in the last shot. He was quite the guy; an archaeologist who somehow ended up 'teaching' 'english' in high school.

His son was/is a photographer at the newspaper in Owen Sound.

There you go; two seemingly unimportant facts each related to photography (and each other) in different ways.


----------



## iamunique127

I haven't stopped by in a while.
Thanks kps, I'm glad you liked the portrait in the church. That Main St. shot of yours recently was a real winner. Love the light.

I was digging up some old photos for a project today and came across this one from last summer. It's our local vegetable market.

St Leon de Jardin


----------



## Max

Bread in a reflecting pool, Toronto financial district, earlier this afternoon.



















Alleyway by Henry's, downtown, a bit later.










Then I stopped in at McVeigh's, just around the corner from this location, to wet my whistle with a Guinness. Nice giddy Friday afternoon crowd. No pictures of that scene, alas.


----------



## Max

This one reminds me of some Soviet-style rezidential complex... Utopia here we come! Forlorn land awaiting intensive redevelopment, just off of Yonge St.










Trump Tower still rising, couple of days ago as well.


----------



## Max

Further north, in Yorkville, the 4 Seasons is going up.


----------



## Max

Old buildings, modern times. Man checks his mobile, lower Yonge










Shopping mecca.










weathered stone facade, financial district.


----------



## Max

Backroads shot, somewhere between Toronto and the nation's capital, last weekend.


----------



## kps

Good stuff Max, looks like you've been quite busy out there.

Was up north yesterday --sans camera and put an offer on a 2ac country property. Step one of the exodus from the rotten city. Will have to rely on your wonderful cityscapes to keep current.


----------



## Max

Good luck with the two acre score, kps. We've reconsidered our options and for the time being it makes sense to stay put. Besides, I'm starting to get really excited about how the GTA skyscape is changing.

I love both environments - that much is certain.


----------



## screature

Wow Max you are on a "majestic" roll... Great stuff.

Here are a few shots that are much more humble in nature. Finally got out yesterday and took a few shots of early spring in my garden. Dried ehinacea after the effects of winter.


----------



## Max

First two of this series are brilliant, screature. Magnificent colour in the bokeh of the first one, in particular. Very otherworldly.


----------



## screature

Thanks Max.


----------



## eMacMan

*Slushies*

Hopefully the last winter shot for a while. But this winter has been hanging in there like a Quebec referendum. 

Some minor PhotoShop enhancements but nothing major.

View attachment 19304


----------



## macdoodle

How pretty! ( too bad there wasn't any food colouring in the snow that day!! ) 
Gives new meaning to the term icicle....
looks like 'spiked ice' (not the kind you drink tho!!:lmao: 

I like it!


----------



## KC4

Max - That backroads shot is alluring. For a second there I thought I saw a big waterbird in flight...then I realized it's tree branches, just shaped that way. Hmmph. The power of the image's suggestion.

eMacMan - Love the ice whiskers on the wheels. Too bad that they couldn't be removed in one piece and preserved as an interesting sculpture.


----------



## kps

Nice job on the burrs Screature.

Oy, wicked wheel shot eMacMan. Glad winter is over with.

Scarecrow fail statue:


----------



## rgray

Cooperative gull on the beach at Tofino.


----------



## KC4

Nice reflection shot rgray!


----------



## KC4

Sleeping like a baby....


----------



## rgray

KC4 said:


> Nice reflection shot rgray!


Thnx..


----------



## Max

KC4: Nice sleeping doggie... great tones. Absolutely soothing subject matter.

Kps: that scarecrow is eerie and just a bit creeptastic. Your treatment of it is really over the top.

Emac: that frigid wheel well shot looks like you did some messing about with warp tools and [email protected] photo manipulation filters. I dig it but it's hard to believe it's real!


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> KC4: Nice sleeping doggie... great tones. Absolutely soothing subject matter.
> 
> Kps: that scarecrow is eerie and just a bit creeptastic. Your treatment of it is really over the top.
> 
> Emac: that frigid wheel well shot looks like you did some messing about with warp tools and [email protected] photo manipulation filters. I dig it but it's hard to believe it's real!


Nope. Just a slight bump in contrast, a very subtle yellow shift and a tad more sharpening than I would normally use.


----------



## Max

All the more awesome, then... and good eye!


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> Sleeping like a baby....
> View attachment 19318


Right back at ya, KC4 ( A sleeping dog, is a _good_ dog!) ...


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Right back at ya, KC4 ( A sleeping dog, is a _good_ dog!) ...


Only on the outside


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Nice job on the burrs Screature....


Thanks kps.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Sleeping like a baby....


Gorgeous shot KC4... beautiful B&W conversion. Is he/she a new addition to the family?


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Right back at ya, KC4 ( A sleeping dog, is a _good_ dog!) ...


Ha!... cute shot SoyMac.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Gorgeous shot KC4... beautiful B&W conversion. Is he/she a new addition to the family?


Thanks Screatch....Nope, alas, we were only visiting the litter. We went home with just pictures.


----------



## RSGGSR

I'm mostly a lurker, but I really enjoy the offerings posted here.

Here are a few of mine...no processing, just a few shutter clicks and an upload


----------



## rgray

Crow, Tofino beach, Pentax *ist DS2 w/Sigma 70-300 @ 300, all in camera, no cropping.


----------



## Max

Welcome, RSGGSR! Always great to see people join in.

I really dig your lake & trees and that boat and trailer shot (though I think I would have handled the tone a bit differently; seems a bit on the low-contrast, washed-out side to me - that said, I note that you said you don't do any post-processing).

Keep posting! Looks like you're in a nice rural location. What are you shooting with?

Post more, please!


----------



## eMacMan

Did a bit of PS with the lake shot. Selective lightening, a shade more contrast and just enough sharpening to offset the blurring that is built in to most cameras. The camera blurring is intended to hide digital noise when higher than normal ISOs are used but for whatever reason seems to be applied universally rather than just to shots that need it.

View attachment 19338


----------



## RSGGSR

Thanks Max,
I am actually in Mississauga :yawn: the pics were taken at my in-laws farm (now sold) 

At one time I played around with some post processing in a beta version of Lightroom (I think it was Lightroom?!?!?) on the PC. that machine is part of why I am here :lmao: have not got into anything on the Mac yet.

They were shot with a Rebel XSi with my old Tamron 28-200 lens. (or the kit lens) the B& W were shot using the monochrome auto setting.










The Tiergarten








somewhere in Germany









nothing special, but my true hobby


----------



## RSGGSR

eMacMan,
that is sharper! and you are working with the compressed file!

I have noticed that the (my) Tamron is nowhere as sharp as I'd like, so you're probably correct that the camera softens / blurs the shots, but they are worse with the Tamron than the kit lens.

...but with the cropping to the smaller digital sensor, I get a nice 330ish zoom

one day I'll get better equipment and learn photoshop.


----------



## eMacMan

RSGGR: Like the reflection pool. 

Was sorting photos and nearly discarded this one. A bit of cropping changed it from junk to a keeper.

View attachment 19339


----------



## eMacMan

RSGGSR said:


> eMacMan,
> that is sharper! and you are working with the compressed file!
> 
> I have noticed that the (my) Tamron is nowhere as sharp as I'd like, so you're probably correct that the camera softens / blurs the shots, but they are worse with the Tamron than the kit lens.
> 
> ...but with the cropping to the smaller digital sensor, I get a nice 330ish zoom
> 
> one day I'll get better equipment and learn photoshop.


Sharpening filters are often most effective when working with files that have been shrunk from the original full sized file. JPEG compression really has no effect one way or another.


----------



## Max

Glass jungle: this morning's commute in to work.


----------



## Sonal

Happened upon a woodpecker while on a walk in Taylor Creek Park. (Boyfriend's photos... my role was spotting the woodpecker.)


----------



## Max

Nice pair of captures, Sonal!


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Nice pair of captures, Sonal!


Keep your eyes up Max, up!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

The final melt . . .


----------



## KC4

That's a cool perspective SINC. Now, if we could just be guaranteed that it's the FINAL melt....


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> The final melt . . .


Nice picture Sinc. I like the colours combination.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> That's a cool perspective SINC. Now, if we could just be guaranteed that it's the FINAL melt....


Thanks, KC4, what caught my eye was how the deteriorating last bit of snow seemed to take on the exact texture of the shingles in it's final hours in the mid afternoon sun, so I got out the ladder and snapped the shot.


----------



## eMacMan

*First Robin*

OK image despite crappy lighting, maximum zoom and nearly maxed out cropping. Just hope he did not freeze to death last night. -19°C is somewhat colder than these guys expect.

Edited: Decided to play with the image a bit more.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.

​


----------



## KC4

Hah! Good one eMacMan... I heard over the radio that people were being asked to feed them by putting out seeds, fruit and even meal worms because the robins couldn't access their normal food supply under the ice and snow. 

So, I did.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Hah! Good one eMacMan... I heard over the radio that people were being asked to feed them by putting out seeds, fruit and even meal worms because the robins couldn't access their normal food supply under the ice and snow.
> 
> So, I did.


Have never seen a robin eating seeds. Will just have to hope he knows what he's doing here.


----------



## Max

Finally got around to dumping pix off of my iPhone. Russell Car House, Eastern Avenue, one foggy day early this month.


----------



## DDKD726

I imagine this pic doesn't seem like anything special, but for me the colours bring me right back to the moment I took the shot.

Enriquillo, Dominican Republic


----------



## DDKD726

Max, that streetcar pic looks like something that someone will paint one day and sell to someone living the Beach for some nice $. 
Great shot.


----------



## DDKD726

Another shot from the south of D.R.


----------



## Max

Niiiiice. I want to be there.

Here is where I am instead. We have to create a giant photo backdrop for an upcoming set. As a means of testing things out, I went outside and did six shots from one standing position, just rotating from north to south. Then I dumped that into Lightroom, exported out at full size as DNGs and took that into Photoshop, where I used the Photomerge feature for the first time. The end file was 177 Mb large and 8000 pixels across... this has been tamed to 2000 and has been messed with for effect. But I'm very impressed; we can certainly go forward with our photographer's work tomorrow.

I suspect this is old hat to many of you but I rarely use stitching software and am normally content to take single images with my relatively wide angle little Panny. This opens up whole new possibilities for me.


----------



## Macified

Nice, Max. If you really want to make the best of shots for pano stitching, you can modify a tripod head to pivot around the cameras actual focal center. Just search it up on google and you should be able to find specs for camera. The modification to the tripod doesn't have to permanent and really just attaches to the tripod and moves the attachement for the camera so that it's centered properly around the pivot point.

Or you can go all out on a GigaPan...

GigaPan announces Epic Pro motorized panorama head: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Max

Very good suggestions there, sir. Don't know if I will be exploring panos all that much but if I were doing so on a regular basis I could doubtless see the value. As it is, that's almost too much technique for me! But mounting the cam on a tripod would be a good start... although I have to say that I'm very happy with what I got simply by standing there in the parking lot, pivoting and shooting hand-held.

Ain't modern tech wunnerful.


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Finally got around to dumping pix off of my iPhone. Russell Car House, Eastern Avenue, one foggy day early this month.


That's from an iPhone????? Well, as they say, it's not what you have, it's what you do with it! Great shot Max.

Cheers


----------



## tilt

DDKD726 said:


> Another shot from the south of D.R.


I love this one too.

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan

*River Slide*

Just playing around when this effect popped out at me.

View attachment 19438


----------



## Max

Stained glass emporium, Golden Avenue and Dundas West.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> Happened upon a woodpecker while on a walk in Taylor Creek Park. (Boyfriend's photos... my role was spotting the woodpecker.)


Nice.... I have seen a Pileated Woodpecker a few times in our neighbourhood but never had a camera with me. They are so much bigger than I ever would have imagined.


----------



## fellfromtree

Max said:


> Stained glass emporium, Golden Avenue and Dundas West.


That's cheeky, a B&W of a stained glass emporium. ; )


----------



## Max

Too true! Sometimes it's more about contrast and delineation of line so I opted to douse the glory in a cold bucket of black and white. _Sorry about that, chief._

But I think I'll be back there to capture some of its intricate treasures. There's a little tiny landscape done in glass mosaic that has taken my breath away. It's just that I'd have to cough up considerable coin to take it home...


----------



## tilt

Max said:


> Too true! Sometimes it's more about contrast and delineation of line so I opted to douse the glory in a cold bucket of black and white. _Sorry about that, chief._


Oh, no, Max, I think shows off your immensely creative mind. I would have never thought of shooting this in B&W! In fact, my first thought when I saw that picture was "F***, yeah!"

Cheers


----------



## Max

Thanks Tilt. But in retrospect, I am astonished that I never gave a thought to stripping out the colour - yet what is stained glass about if not colour and light?

What I was attempting to do was contrast the elegance and design formality of the foreground to the spiffy bit of graffiti on the delivery van outside the window.


----------



## kps

Really like your latest crop Max and nice job on the pano. Really enjoying your "series" on the streetcar loop.


----------



## Max

Danke, kps. Now will someone please post something! I am home with my old G5 tower sans LIghtroom and feeling out of sorts. Amazing how quickly I've become accustomed to working up RAW stuff in there. Must really buy another machine for the household sometime.... sooner rather than later.


----------



## mrjimmy

Oh how I miss Kodak Infrared film.

These two shot in Cuba. Kind of crappy neg scans with a slight contrast adjustment in PS.


----------



## Max

Wow, those are pretty trippy, Mrjimmy! Looks like a bit of solarization and crazy halo effects going on. I think I prefer the top one... a bit nicer transition from foreground to background. Out of curiosity, when do these date from?

Geez, gotta get back to Cuba. Been too long.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Wow, those are pretty trippy, Mrjimmy! Looks like a bit of solarization and crazy halo effects going on. I think I prefer the top one... a bit nicer transition from foreground to background. Out of curiosity, when do these date from?
> 
> Geez, gotta get back to Cuba. Been too long.


Thanks Max.

Cuba is great, isn't it? I've only been once for a couple of weeks in 2004. Havana was our home base and we ventured out from there. A photographer's dream.

No post processing with those except a slight contrast tweak. I also prefer the top image. The composition allows you in. The bottom one is a bit more of a challenge but I like them together.


----------



## kps

Okay, raise your stained glass shop with a candle shop with glass. lol









/
/


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Wow, those are pretty trippy, Mrjimmy! .


Agree and I also give a slight edge to the first one.


----------



## Max

Really digging the bottom one, particularly how the light paints the volume of the shorter glass on the left. Great reflections on the surface supporting them, too. Well played, sir.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here are two more from Havana.

The challenge to photographing the old part of the city is lighting and people. The streets are narrow and the light pools and streaks. You have to do a lot of walking and have a lot of patience to land something worthy of clicking. Also, there is rarely ever a moment without someone hanging around. As I prefer my photos _sans people_ this proved to be tricky.

This is the first time these two have seen the light of day. They were slightly problematic to me so so I filed them ages ago.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Really digging the bottom one, particularly how the light paints the volume of the shorter glass on the left. Great reflections on the surface supporting them, too. Well played, sir.


Agreed. Subtle and delicate.


----------



## kps

Thx gents.

Mr.J, hear you on the harsh contrasty lighting. I think it works in your Havana shots.

Meaford Harbour.


----------



## kps

Did a little household inventory this aft with camera in hand.

Because you never know when the zombies will come...

Wall hanger side-by-side shotgun with external hammers and double triggers:









Magazine fed pump action shotgun:









Classic Winchester 94...my pride and joy:


----------



## SINC

Good job on the pics kps, but that Win '94 is a gem. My old .30-.30, a gift from my Granddad, was my favourite rifle. Gave the game a sporting chance and was easy to carry through the bush. 'Course that was many years back, but it seems like yesterday. Some folks want to take that kind of thing away from responsible owners, but I recognize a pride and joy when I see it.


----------



## kps

Thanks Sinc. I know what you mean, you need to get pretty close with the .30-.30 and the 20" barrel. This one has a 24" barrel and is chambered for the .44 Remington Magnum handgun cartridge. Still need to get close, but I can shoot it at the indoor range unlike most other centerfire cartridges. 

Haven't taken this out yet, except to sight it in. Browning X-Bolt .300 WSM composite/stainless with a Bushnell Elite 4200 placed in my bench rest. This fall it'll see the bush for the first time, hoping it'll fill the freezer...provided I get a tag. 

For those of you not into this kind of sport, I hope you're at least enjoying the photography.


----------



## Max

Hey, Kps. You've got your guns, I've got my guitars. Both often feature some beautiful grain and some sleek metal curves.

I think some of your photos in this series suffer from a certain clinical sterility. They feel like product shot; the objects suffer from a peculiar disconnect from its owner. Too, there's little of the warmth that stems from the context of their surroundings; these hang in ghostly space and don't speak of lifestyle or tradition. They are technically very good shots but I don't feel any kinship with the objects depicted. I don't have to be a gun guy to appreciate the beauty of such things, either.

Anyway, that's just me. And I like the wall hanger shotgun because at least it's been warmed up by the honeyed tones of sepia. The rest of it? Too impersonal.


----------



## mrjimmy

Who needs Photoshop?

Thestar.com - VideoZone


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Hey, Kps. You've got your guns, I've got my guitars. Both often feature some beautiful grain and some sleek metal curves.
> 
> I think some of your photos in this series suffer from a certain clinical sterility. They feel like product shot; the objects suffer from a peculiar disconnect from its owner. Too, there's little of the warmth that stems from the context of their surroundings; these hang in ghostly space and don't speak of lifestyle or tradition. They are technically very good shots but I don't feel any kinship with the objects depicted. I don't have to be a gun guy to appreciate the beauty of such things, either.
> 
> Anyway, that's just me. And I like the wall hanger shotgun because at least it's been warmed up by the honeyed tones of sepia. The rest of it? Too impersonal.


I agree with you completely, Max and thanks for the honest crit. They look like product shots because in essence they are "product" shots. I was photographing them for insurance purposes and these are the more creative shots from the session which I did for myself and not for the inventory catalog.


----------



## Max

Well, that makes perfect sense then!

Wanted to add that the sepia ones of that one shotgun really show off its elegant nature - the trigger area has such lovely ornate curves... a fine sculptural quality to it.


----------



## eMacMan

Still Sorting:

View attachment 19479


----------



## Max

Rugged wilderness, eMacMan. Nice big jumble of rocks in the water. Looks like a slice of something I could use. Perhaps at the end of the summer, when my current gig is up. Where are we here?

The sun really plays out on the water here. I like this more than that over-sharpened one you posted before it. Mind you, since it's already more about light and texture than colour, I would take out the colour and see what that looks like.

Will find something to post tomorrow, once I'm back in the saddle. Did a few more experiments with panos, just to get them out of my system.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Rugged wilderness, eMacMan. Nice big jumble of rocks in the water. Looks like a slice of something I could use. Perhaps at the end of the summer, when my current gig is up. Where are we here?
> 
> The sun really plays out on the water here. I like this more than that over-sharpened one you posted before it. Mind you, since it's already more about light and texture than colour, I would take out the colour and see what that looks like.
> 
> Will find something to post tomorrow, once I'm back in the saddle. Did a few more experiments with panos, just to get them out of my system.


Crowsnest River cutting through the Frank Slide at the base of Turtle Mountain. Bit of a scramble to get in there, so every day people on the highway drive right by but never know its there. 

Pretty much as shot. Did mess with B & W but preferred the slightest hint of colour. Decided the horizon line was accurate despite seeming to feel tilted in the foreground.


----------



## Max

Thanks for the locale info. Beautiful country. Been to BC but only as far as Van, Victoria and Harrison Hot Springs. Not a great deal of exposure, admittedly. But what I did see made me think well of the West coast in general. I can see why people love it and live out their lives there.

I thought the same about the horizon line for a moment, then shrugged and decided it was good. Just the river taking its course through the trees.


----------



## kps

Ah eMacMan, I envy the part of the country you live in! Nice capture.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Purchased a glif adaptor to mount iPhone 4 on a tripod. Used HDR Pro in manual mode.


----------



## Max

Beautiful! That second shot is stunning. Great depth to it and the colour is sizzlin'. Well done!

________________________________________________________

Another couple of sloppy-fast panos from this weekend past. To get better results I'd have to go tripod it and think it out more. Fun all the same but I feel the urge wearing off. I like my wide angles but this gets to be a wee bit much.


----------



## kps

Jimbo, really great iPhone 4 shots. They're giving me the urge to upgrade. lol

Max, great panos. Awesome way to document the 'hood.The "sloppy" works works for me, it's more real...more "street".


----------



## Max

Hmmmm... food for thought there, Kps. Thanks for the comments.

Jimbo: forgot to say how blown away I am by those shots being _iPhone_ shots. Geez, most of mine are nowhere near that sweet. Is is the HDR Pro doing that? I think my wallet grip is loosening.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Hmmmm... food for thought there, Kps. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Jimbo: forgot to say how blown away I am by those shots being _iPhone_ shots. Geez, most of mine are nowhere near that sweet. Is is the HDR Pro doing that? I think my wallet grip is loosening.


Thanks Kps and Max for your kind words.

Max, I've played around with HDR Pro since the iPhone 3Gs with good results. iPhone 4's camera capabilities took a noticeable quality leap and when combined with HDR Pro - well you see the results - vibrant colours, and decent depth. The second shot benefitted from perfect outdoor lighting on Easter Sunday. The sun was heading towards bed at 6pm or so. For $2 this app rocks. I need to play around with macro a little more as I find the focus to be a little trickier to adjust. I'll post a couple of other shots here when I get a chance.

As for sweetness, please, your photos are stunning. I'm particularly a fan of east end TO having lived in Leslieville on Bertmount in the 90's. Great pano of Carlaw and Queen. Also love your captures of Strats, the TTC yard, Canada Post plant, and on and on. 

Word of advice for both of you: hold onto your wallets and consider taking advantage of iPhone 5's assumed improvements. I'm positive Apple is the main contributor to eroding camera sales under $500.


----------



## Max

Hey, Jimbo! It's like you're a neighbor. Strats is my default watering hole, warts and all. And I had a good friend on Bertmount. One of my current art department colleagues lives on Brooklyn, for that matter. 

Thanks for the advice about HDR Pro. Going to buy that suckah, pronto. It's a no-brainer. As for iPhone 5, seems like we just bought the 4 version. It will have to be a steep improvement for us to fork over, but you never know. I'm kind of hoping to buy a new iMac, an iPad and a new system camera over the next 4-6 months, so the wishlist is bulging already.

I grew up in Ottawa - Maitland at the Queensway, then Riverside... (Walkley Rd. area - went to Brookfield High) before moving with the family to Mississauga. Where in Ottawa are you? Ballpark it for me. I still have a sister living in the Glebe and my mom's in an extended care facility on the Rideau River, a bit outside of the city.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max, I knew a very fine trumpet player on Brooklyn. We used to walk our dogs down at Ashbridge's Bay every morning bright and squirlley. I still have a lot of friends up in Riverdale and over in Cabbagetown.

Seeing as you already have a 4, I'll be looking forward to your HDR Pro work.

I live in Beaverbrook in Kanata. Home to very a funky mid-60's early 70's development. I generally don't like suburban areas but this community is an oasis among all the more of the same sprawl we see right across Kanuckistan.
If you're ever out this way let me know and I'll buy you a Beaus!

Cheers!


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Jimbo, really great iPhone 4 shots. They're giving me the urge to upgrade. lol
> 
> Max, great panos. Awesome way to document the 'hood.The "sloppy" works works for me, it's more real...more "street".


+1 It's about time to retire the old 3G. 
Great shots Jimbo. 

I like the rough comp look of the panos too Max. I wouldn't clean them up either.


----------



## Max

LOL

I discovered Beaus a little over a year ago when my Carleton Place brother died suddenly and my sister and I were left to pick up the pieces and sell his house, truck and personal effects. We would meet at a great little old bar outside of Carp, the Cheshire Cat, and that's where I first tried out a Lug Wrench. Now I pick it up at the liquor store all the time - I just had one at home last night with my burger. Great stuff. It's become one of our favourite microbrews. I always give a wave to them when I'm passing Van Kleek Hill on my way from Montreal to Ottawa.

My parents lived in Kanata for years - first in a large brick home near that massive Loblaws at the south end, then in a condo tower overlooking the Queensway. Not long after my dad died we moved my mom out of the condo and into a private care facility off of Katimavik until she was too advanced in her dementia to stay there.... we put her in Rideau Lodge.

I'm no fan of suburbs, having grown up in them, but that said, some are better than others, no question. I like Ottawa because of proximity to Quebec and the lovely Laurentians - that said, I dig the Ottawa Valley itself. I also have fond memories of getting up to no good in cottage country on the Quebec side as a teen, particularly in and around Norway Bay.

I'm off to Ottawa this weekend but I'm afraid it's not for good reasons... my mom's in bad shape and it doesn't look like she's going to pull out. Perhaps next time... in better days ahead. Cheers Jimbo.


----------



## Max

Thanks, KC4!

Some one post something! Too many words.


----------



## Max

OK, I'll do it. Another shot of the stained glass place - with colour.


----------



## Macified

My dogs hanging out inside...


----------



## screature

Great shots Macified.... might I suggest you post them in the "Pet Corner" as well just even to resurrect the thread.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ...I'm off to Ottawa this weekend but I'm afraid it's not for good reasons... my mom's in bad shape and it doesn't look like she's going to pull out. Perhaps next time... in better days ahead. Cheers Jimbo.


I'm so sorry to hear that Max... I lost my Mom in 1997, she had been ill for a couple of years and I paid her daily visits in the hospital as well as moving back into the family home to help my Dad with her care when she wasn't in hospital. Even though it may be expected the demise of a parent is a very, very difficult time. All my best to you and your family in this difficult time. 

My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## kps

Macified, nice job on the doggie portraits. Especially like the first one.


----------



## Max

Hey Screature, thanks. This stuff is never easy. I've lost a father and two brothers already over the last 15 years or so. It just doesn't get any easier.


----------



## KC4

Haven't been shooting much that I can post lately, so I went digging...
Ghosts of a long abandoned coal mining operation near Canmore, Alberta (captured last year). One has to to go for a bit of a hike up to reach this old building...























The spookiest thing was when I converted these to B&W and then played around with the color sliders, graffiti words and images not seen before would appear and disappear.


----------



## kps

Interesting place KC, you captured it well.


----------



## kps

Brutal winds today.

iPhone capture on County 25 just south of Warkworth, Ontario.


----------



## Max

Great ruins shots, KC. The black and white suits the subject matter.

Kps: I think I know exactly where that hill is! LOL. Funny we travel so many of the same roads.

On the way back from Ottawa I hope to take a few snaps, as long as my wife and brother are obliging, of course.


----------



## kps

Taking the back roads to Ottawa, Max? Spring hasn't fully sprung yet, but still a lot of photo ops out there.


----------



## KC4

Thanks for the comments kps and Max. Much appreciated.

kps - I know what you mean about Spring not being fully sprung yet.
Here's what I saw on my walk outside yesterday...
Mother Nature's low cal version of Jelly Rolls:







Today's weather is worse yet.


----------



## eMacMan

As today is the 108th Anniversary of the Frank Slide a couple of images.


Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the comments kps and Max. Much appreciated.
> 
> kps - I know what you mean about Spring not being fully sprung yet.
> Here's what I saw on my walk outside yesterday...
> Mother Nature's low cal version of Jelly Rolls:
> 
> Today's weather is worse yet.


Brrrrrr, glad that ain't here. Well at least you can roll your window clean.


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> As today is the 108th Anniversary of the Frank Slide a couple of images.


Here's a couple I took at the "Slide" in '08.









*


----------



## Max

kps said:


> Taking the back roads to Ottawa, Max? Spring hasn't fully sprung yet, but still a lot of photo ops out there.


Would love to, but with two in the car along for the ride, I feel I can't quite indulge my usual inclinations. My wife is quite tolerant of my picture-taking, even very encouraging - but the photographic sensibility is largely lost on my brother. Plus the nature of the trip is such that we shouldn't be dawdling.

But you're absolutely right; this time of year is, along with the fall, my favourite time to hit the backroads and take stock.


----------



## kps

Well I hope you didn't get caught in that backup by Trenton today. Can't believe they worked on a Friday. 

Hope everything turns out okay in Ottawa for you.


----------



## KC4

Great Frank Slide images emacMan and kps! 
I remember first being awed by the sight and story as a child.


----------



## MaxPower

kps said:


> Thanks Sinc. I know what you mean, you need to get pretty close with the .30-.30 and the 20" barrel. This one has a 24" barrel and is chambered for the .44 Remington Magnum handgun cartridge. Still need to get close, but I can shoot it at the indoor range unlike most other centerfire cartridges.
> 
> Haven't taken this out yet, except to sight it in. Browning X-Bolt .300 WSM composite/stainless with a Bushnell Elite 4200 placed in my bench rest. This fall it'll see the bush for the first time, hoping it'll fill the freezer...provided I get a tag.
> 
> For those of you not into this kind of sport, I hope you're at least enjoying the photography.


I had the pleasure of shooting a Perazzi MX2000 at the range this past winter.


----------



## kps

Cool! That's way out of my price range...no matter how lovely it may be.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Been there in 2006!*



KC4 said:


> Haven't been shooting much that I can post lately, so I went digging... Ghosts of a long abandoned coal mining operation near Canmore, Alberta (captured last year). One has to to go for a bit of a hike up to reach this old building...


Flew to Calgary and stayed there for 12 days. Got a season pass into Banff and did our adventures. Unfortunately my wife on first day at a remote little valley hike outside Canmore fell backwards on a boulder. Making a long story short, she spent 3 days in the wonderful, efficient and fully equipped hospital in Canmore. Had a small fracture in one of the vertebraes. Needless to say, hike and such were limited for my wife. The coal mines was one of the few places she could walk. My good Nikon 5400 froze the day I got in Calgary so I purchased a P&S Nikon since it would be a while to fix the 5400. Coal mine was a cool place and with my Nikon DSLR now, it would be cool to shoot again. I'd go back to Banff in a shot, funny my wife doesn't!
Your one shot is the same building as the cropped window I shot.


----------



## keebler27

*quack quack*

Hi folks,

I was camera boy on this morning's turkey hunt. Unfortunately, it was a short hunt and we didn't see any turkeys, but I did see this duck in a pond. Snapped a few photos then it started to bolt.

No time to shift it off AV (maybe should've been TV instead), but I like this shot. Maybe not as crisp as I would like it, but with the mouth open, wings up and the angle of the clouds, I'm pleased. Just wanted to share 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## kps

Beautiful shot of the Mallard drake, keebler, I'd be pleased too.


----------



## KC4

JCCanuck said:


> Flew to Calgary and stayed there for 12 days. Got a season pass into Banff and did our adventures. Unfortunately my wife on first day at a remote little valley hike outside Canmore fell backwards on a boulder. Making a long story short, she spent 3 days in the wonderful, efficient and fully equipped hospital in Canmore. Had a small fracture in one of the vertebraes. Needless to say, hike and such were limited for my wife. The coal mines was one of the few places she could walk. My good Nikon 5400 froze the day I got in Calgary so I purchased a P&S Nikon since it would be a while to fix the 5400. Coal mine was a cool place and with my Nikon DSLR now, it would be cool to shoot again. I'd go back to Banff in a shot, funny my wife doesn't!
> Your one shot is the same building as the cropped window I shot.


Nice shots JCCanuck. Too bad about the accident preventing much more exploration of the area. There are hundreds of trails to investigate, each with its own unique charm.

There seem to be quite a few locales in common with the ehMac photographers, even internationally. It always makes me wonder how many times we have actually crossed paths and will never know.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Beautiful shot of the Mallard drake, keebler, I'd be pleased too.


+1 Yep, that's a great action capture keebler.


----------



## keebler27

*last 2 phots of the flying mallard*

Hi folks,

the last 2 photos of the mallard I managed to catch in flight.

Enjoy!


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> ... with the mouth open, wings up and the angle of the clouds, I'm pleased. Just wanted to share ...


Thanks, keebler27. For me, this shot has a very appealing 3-D look. Nice!


----------



## tilt

SoyMac said:


> Thanks, keebler27. For me, this shot has a very appealing 3-D look. Nice!


Wow, it actually does look 3D! Congrats Keebler on the serendipity!


----------



## eMacMan

Most of the low snow gone over in South Eastern BC, but no real signs of spring yet.

View attachment 19659


----------



## screature

Hi guys... as long as we are talking water fowl... here is a fellow/gal that was very tolerant of me allowing me to get within about 15 or 20 feet. Anyone know the species of this bird? 

He/she was along the shores of the Ottawa River on the Quebec side just across from Ottawa.


----------



## JCCanuck

KC4 said:


> Nice shots JCCanuck. Too bad about the accident preventing much more exploration of the area. There are hundreds of trails to investigate, each with its own unique charm. There seem to be quite a few locales in common with the ehMac photographers, even internationally. It always makes me wonder how many times we have actually crossed paths and will never know.


Thanks KC4, saving up for the Nikon D7000 now to replace Nikon D60.
My two kids and I did managed to do some hiking without momma so it wasn't too bad. The neat part was staying overnite in Jasper at the inn beside the Columbia Icefield. Very few people and no traffic there in a isolated area where the sun didn't disappear till eleven I believe. Is there ehMac t-shirts, can't seem to find any mention? Definitely would wear one with pride and we can identify ourselves.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Hi guys... as long as we are talking water fowl... here is a fellow/gal that was very tolerant of me allowing me to get within about 15 or 20 feet. Anyone know the species of this bird?


Looks like a Black Crown Heron...tell tale sign is the "black crown" 

Nice capture.


----------



## rgray

screature said:


> Hi guys... as long as we are talking water fowl... here is a fellow/gal that was very tolerant of me allowing me to get within about 15 or 20 feet. Anyone know the species of this bird?
> 
> He/she was along the shores of the Ottawa River on the Quebec side just across from Ottawa.
> 
> View attachment 19685


Hard to tell without anything to scale it by, but I'm pretty sure that is a Little Blue Heron. Was it about 2 feet tall?


----------



## jimbotelecom

screature said:


> Hi guys... as long as we are talking water fowl... here is a fellow/gal that was very tolerant of me allowing me to get within about 15 or 20 feet. Anyone know the species of this bird?
> 
> He/she was along the shores of the Ottawa River on the Quebec side just across from Ottawa.


Great Blue Heron guys.


----------



## kps

I think Jimbo is right...I was wrong....:-(


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Looks like a Black Crown Heron...tell tale sign is the "black crown"
> 
> Nice capture.





rgray said:


> Hard to tell without anything to scale it by, but I'm pretty sure that is a Little Blue Heron. Was it about 2 feet tall?





kps said:


> I think Jimbo is right...I was wrong....:-(


Thanks guys.

I would have to say he/she was over 3 feet tall... It was a *very* big bird.

I took some really awful shots from a distance then *crept* into the woods to come around from the opposite side so I could get his/her front. I made sure to never look at him/her and always be looking away and moved *very* slowly and quietly. All in all my encounter with him/her probably lasted 15 minutes or so. I think the bird must have been "acclimatized" to people as he/she really didn't display any fear.... either that or maybe I should go to work for Animal Planet.... 

What is really interesting is that he/she was so calm,,, I actually left before the bird did... I figured I had disturbed him/her enough and I should be on my way....


----------



## jimbotelecom

screature said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I would have to say he/she was over 3 feet tall... It was a *very* big bird.
> 
> I took some really awful shots from a distance then *crept* into the woods to come around from the opposite side so I could get his/her front. I made sure to never look at him/her and always be looking away and moved *very* slowly and quietly. All in all my encounter with him/her probably lasted 15 minutes or so. I think the bird must have been "acclimatized" to people as he/she really didn't display any fear.... either that or maybe I should go to work for Animal Planet....
> 
> What is really interesting is that he/she was so calm I actually left before the bird did... I figured I had disturbed him/her enough and I should be on my way....


You're lucky screature, they're a pretty private breed and very skittish. Most close shots are done with a zoom.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Here's an iPhone 4 HDR Pro shot of Ontario's provincial flower the trillium. Still having trouble learning how to focus on macro shots but this turned out.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Here's an iPhone 4 HDR Pro shot of Ontario's provincial flower the trillium. Still having trouble learning how to focus on macro shots but this turned out.


That was done with an iPhone....  amazing... great shot jimbotelecom. 

I am truly impressed with the capabilities of the iPhone camera... not to suggest that you didn't have anything to do with it jimbotelecom... just that I think the common perception out there, at least among people like me, is that phone cameras take OK photos at best. 

This is really very high quality at least on screen. Have you printed any iPhone shots to see how well they translate when printed?


----------



## jimbotelecom

screature said:


> That was done with an iPhone....  amazing... great shot jimbotelecom.
> 
> I am truly impressed with the capabilities of the iPhone camera... not to suggest that you didn't have anything to do with it jimbotelecom... just that I think the common perception out there, at least among people like me, is that phone cameras take OK photos at best.
> 
> This is really very high quality at least on screen. Have you printed any iPhone shots to see how well they translate when printed?


Thanks screature...it's a combo of the phone and HDR Pro app. I haven't printed anything yet. I'm going to accumulate about 10 or 15 great shots and have them processed at Henry's....just to freak them out.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Another iPhone 4 shot. Again this is using HDR Pro. Indoor lighting shots are not quite as dynamic as outdoor shots. This is my favorite chair.


----------



## tilt

screature said:


> I think the bird must have been "acclimatized" to people...


Apologies for (a) going OT; and (b) being the language nazi Screature; the word you are looking for is "acclimated", not "acclimatized". "Acclimatized" does not exist.

That said, it is a great picture of the heron. I was not sure if it was a heron or a crane, but more knowledgeable people than I have identified it.

Cheers


----------



## Max

Jimbo, are those your digs? Sweet!

Fantastic iPhone 4 shots, man. Very impressive.


----------



## screature

tilt said:


> Apologies for (a) going OT; and (b) being the language nazi Screature; the word you are looking for is "acclimated", not "acclimatized". "Acclimatized" does not exist.
> 
> That said, it is a great picture of the heron. I was not sure if it was a heron or a crane, but more knowledgeable people than I have identified it.
> 
> Cheers


Well all I can say is my spell check says it is a word and so does the Apple Dictionary:

acclimatize |əˈklīməˌtīz|
verb [ intrans. ]
acclimate : they *acclimatized *themselves before ascending Everest.
• Biology respond physiologically or behaviorally to changes in a complex of environmental factors. Compare with acclimate .
• [ trans. ] Botany & Horticulture harden off (a plant).

It wasn't the best choice of words and that is why I put it in quotation marks.... accustomed to, even used to would have been better.... But I think you probably got my drift... I was in a bit of a rush....


----------



## jellotor

Took this today during the nice weather.


----------



## eMacMan

jellotor said:


> Took this today during the nice weather.


You got spring. Man am I ever jealous. Haven't even seen a Wild Crocus so far.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Took this today during the nice weather.


Beauty... is that an apple tree?


----------



## jellotor

One day of spring, sandwiched by weeks of rain.

Yes, I believe it's an apple tree, although which variety I'm not really sure.


----------



## whatiwant

Hipstamatic shot out the window of a plane. The camera focused on the frost rather than the wing so it has that tilt-shift feel too it.... Anyhow I thought it was cool.


----------



## Max

It is kinda cool. Nice colour and crisp crystal shapes. Very snow-globe, dewd.

Welcome sight, new blood in here. Inspiring!


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> It is kinda cool. Nice colour and crisp crystal shapes. Very snow-globe, dewd.
> 
> Welcome sight, new blood in here. Inspiring!


Thanks! You're right it is very snow-globesque!


----------



## Max

OK, cool old Chevvy, Kaladar, last Saturday.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> OK, cool old Chevvy, Kaladar, last Saturday.


Like how the cropping/framing keeps the top of the car parallel to it then everything lets loose in the bottom half, rich red, curvy, reflect-y bliss. The presence of the artist is a nice touch too.


----------



## SINC

Nice work on that '59 Chevy 4-door Max. Along the same vein, here's a look at the opposite end of my '49 Meteor along with the interior.


----------



## KC4

jimbotelecom said:


> Here's an iPhone 4 HDR Pro shot of Ontario's provincial flower the trillium. Still having trouble learning how to focus on macro shots but this turned out.


Great shot jimbo - I especially like the light on the edge of the leaves.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> Hipstamatic shot out the window of a plane. The camera focused on the frost rather than the wing so it has that tilt-shift feel too it.... Anyhow I thought it was cool.


It is cool, figuratively and literally. I first noticed it and liked it as your avatar and was going to ask to see it bigger.....so, thanks!


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Jimbo, are those your digs? Sweet!
> 
> Fantastic iPhone 4 shots, man. Very impressive.


+1

I am constantly amazed at all the happy accidents I have with my iPhone4. I rarely touch the TX1 now. It's collecting dust.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> It is cool, figuratively and literally. I first noticed it and liked it as your avatar and was going to ask to see it bigger.....so, thanks!


You're welcome! I've always liked shots out of airplane windows. I did a series of collage pieces years ago which had this theme, and I think I probably get a shot similar to that everytime I'm on a plane. However these little accidents seem to turn out best.


----------



## jimbotelecom

jawknee, I love that frosty shot because it it looks animated...reminds me of fantasia.

Thanks for all the kind comments people.


----------



## screature

Add me to the list of admirers of jawknee's air plane window shot. Along the lines of what jimbo said it doesn't look like a photo, more like an illustration or painting of some sort... very cool.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> You're welcome! I've always liked shots out of airplane windows. I did a series of collage pieces years ago which had this theme, and I think I probably get a shot similar to that everytime I'm on a plane. However these little accidents seem to turn out best.


When I first saw the small version of it, I got the cool temperature, but didn't recognize the bottom shape as an airplane wing. In fact, what I "saw" was one of those fantasy landscapes, with some sort of long snowy ramp launching into a deep starry sky. Cooooooool.


----------



## whatiwant

nice thanks for the generous compliments peoples! :-(


----------



## monokitty

Seagull Mid-flight | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.


----------



## jimbotelecom

The Watcher - 1970 and The Watcher through TinyWorld - iPhone4 shots


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> The Watcher - 1970 and The Watcher through TinyWorld - iPhone4 shots


that second pic is rad, how did you do that?

Also !!!!beejacon


----------



## jimbotelecom

^^^^^^
iPhone App called TinyWorld ($1.00). Really simple little app that takes a pano and then wraps it up in a 360 degree pic. Lots of fun.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> ^^^^^^
> iPhone App called TinyWorld ($1.00). Really simple little app that takes a pano and then wraps it up in a 360 degree pic. Lots of fun.


Cool! i'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## whatiwant

Ooh! It's fun!


----------



## Max

Cool! I recognize the Hearn Plant and the Ashbridges facility, out on the fringe of the image. Funktastic! Think I might have to get me one of them thar appz.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Cool! I recognize the Hearn Plant and the Ashbridges facility, out on the fringe of the image. Funktastic! Think I might have to get me one of them thar appz.


 it is a neat app! I wish we could load images from the camera roll into it too!


----------



## jimbotelecom

My altered piano


----------



## Max

Jimbo, I missed that shot of _The Watcher_. Great sculpture, that. I want one for my back yard.


----------



## SoyMac

Lars said:


> Seagull Mid-flight | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.


Lars, I'm going to roll with your Sea Bird theme ...


----------



## keebler27

SoyMac said:


> Lars, I'm going to roll with your Sea Bird theme ...


great shots SoyMac! 

Saw the first one and thought, "Target acquired, begin bombing".

and I absolutely love the 2nd one. such a great shot!


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> ... Saw the first one and thought, "Target acquired, begin bombing"....


Haha! Yeah, I thought, "is one bird playing a joke on the other, pretending the grounded bird is a newly washed car?"

Thanks for the kind words, keebler.


----------



## monokitty

Bad ass, SoyMac. Makes me want to get my camera out again in this nice weather.


----------



## eMacMan

Rotting ice on a nearby lake is about as close as I can come to a spring image for at least a couple more weeks.
View attachment 19707


----------



## jimbotelecom

'53 Ford Jubilee


----------



## whatiwant

I apologize in advance to the purists. I basically only use hipstamatic on my phone these days. It takes such cool photos though...


----------



## Max

Hey, I'm not a purist, but I _am_ an aesthete. I don't see the charm in your last pic because whatever detail lurks in there have been sadly blotted out by a dark sea of black. If you want to make it more interesting from a compositional perspective, I think you have to bring more light to the lower centre, and possibly crop a bit from the bottom. Otherwise the image remains bottom-heavy and stodgy. But that's just my take.

There's mystery and then there's just a bad picture. Sometimes the difference is stunningly minimal.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Hey, I'm not a purist, but I _am_ an aesthete. I don't see the charm in your last pic because whatever detail lurks in there have been sadly blotted out by a dark sea of black. If you want to make it more interesting from a compositional perspective, I think you have to bring more light to the lower centre, and possibly crop a bit from the bottom. Otherwise the image remains bottom-heavy and stodgy. But that's just my take.
> 
> There's mystery and then there's just a bad picture. Sometimes the difference is stunningly minimal.


That's cool. I think the thing I like about that one is the opening of brilliant blue out above the lake.


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> Lars, I'm going to roll with your Sea Bird theme ...


Haha! The top one has humorous implications as already noted by yourself and others.
The bottom one is stunning, especially with the light showing through the feathers. 
Awesome.


----------



## kps

Nice work folks, keep it coming.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Hey, I'm not a purist, but I _am_ an aesthete.


FWIW, by purist I meant "someone who actually knows how to use a *real* camera, and is educated (formally or otherwise) in photography. ie. I am a luddite who uses hipstamatic.


----------



## Max

Oh, OK. Then I am like you... not informed in the old school ways.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Oh, OK. Then I am like you... not informed in the old school ways.


Really Max...? I am surprised as so many of your shots seem to display a knowledge of the old school ways... you just must have an old soul.


----------



## Max

Never took photography in a formal sense and didn't really start doing it in a half-way serious manner until my early 40s. I'm 50 now. My father was an avid photography buff but we never discussed his work much. I have some of his old cameras and they are objects of beauty to me but I don't know an F-stop from an ISO whatevah. I'm completely iggerint that way.

When I handle my current cams I mostly shoot on auto and do a lot in post. Mostly I'm thinking of framing, not controlling the speed or the light. I'm much the same way with music - self-taught, with plenty of fractured insights and silly-assed gaps. I want to keep all of this fun so I don't structure it as much as perhaps I should.

Plenty of room for us all in this thread, though. Some of us are technically brilliant and I enjoy seeing work coming from that place. I do not count myself among that class, though. I really like the idea of the photograph as painted light, and I am now realizing, more than ever, what a finely nuanced process of strategic editing and omission photography is. I love the push and pull of it - it's very much like paint that way. It's blowing my mind how much overlap there really is.

Time to go stretch some painting muscles in the studio, though. Have a good one, Screature!


----------



## fellfromtree

I saw the Edward Burtynsky 'Montegros' show today (Metivier Gallery, Toronto. May 5-28).
Large ariel photos (from 2000') of farm land in northern Spain. The photos are 30-40+ inches.
The look is overall very painterly, you might not think photo at first glance. Some have more in common with mylar drawings, others look like etchings, or inked etching plates. Few look like ariel photos of farm land. I don't know enough about process to figure out how far removed from the original image these are, but I'm guessing there are countless hours of dodging and burning involved. I'd hate to say 'tilt shift', but that couldn't stop coming into mind, even if it isn't there. They have a sense of having a soft focus and over sharp focus at the same time. The size of the photos made them very abstract. I had a hard time resolving some of the compositions at that size, fighting with the photo vs painting view. I've seen some of his other work, a few quarry pics, some Three Gorges, and and a few from his tire series, but these are the completely different.

Worth a look.

This is my little Richard Serra joke.


----------



## Max

Gotta go see the new Burtinsky stuff. Your description has me intrigued. I love the quarry and shipbreaking stuff - and his epic Chinese dam series. Really wonderful. I remind myself that part of what makes the work so remarkable is the scale at which he's printing it. It's epic. Big paintings can have much the same effect; you can fall into them, be enveloped by them.

Serra came to lecture at my school one day, back when it was called OCA. He was a very forceful speaker. When I went to NYC a year or so later to study, I eagerly went looking for public installations of his. Some almost brutalist work that reminds me of Stalinist art. But an impressive scale and very daunting to behold in real life.

I particularly like the coiled hose. Very mysterious! Well, not really, but it is cool.... I'm guessing you are dealing with drainage issues but I dig the textural variation going on.


----------



## fellfromtree

There is a Serra somewhere in the Vaughan/Aurora area, I used to know the details. From my spotty imaginative memory, I think it was a private commission just sitting on open land. I think there was a bit of an amnesty on trespass as the (inherited) owners got tired of people inquiring within to see it (or even find it). Not the big steel most would think of, I recall it looks something like a concrete foundation wall, only partially visible above grass level.

As a painter and photographer, you would probably be interested in the new Burtynsky series. They are probably closer to the quarry series than anything else. I didn't think the compositions work as paintings. A little joke ran through my mind looking at two images specifically- I wondered if Brice Marden had ever flown over Northern Spain at 2000'.


----------



## eMacMan

*Hidden*

Kinda liked this one just because of the hidden images it contains.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## fellfromtree

eMacMan- that is very apropos of the Burtynsky discussion.


----------



## The Doug

This year we have three wild rabbits visiting our back patio every day to eat bird seed. This rabbit always dozes under the hedge just off the patio when its tummy is full.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Lanark Highlands - Mississippi River. I played around with an iPhone app called slow shutter. It doesn't utilise hi-resolution so I'm a wee bit disappointed. I'll have to experiment with some night shooting in a more urban zone.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Lanark Highlands - Mississippi River. I played around with an iPhone app called slow shutter. It doesn't utilise hi-resolution so I'm a wee bit disappointed. I'll have to experiment with some night shooting in a more urban zone.


The water in that first one looks really soft and pretty. What is the image resolution? Sorry on the iPhone now.


----------



## whatiwant

Yesterday morning out on the spit.


----------



## SINC

Yellowstone Lake, same spot, two different takes.


----------



## kps

Jimbo and his cool images put me over the edge....I went out to the Rogers store today and upgraded my iPhone 3 to 4.


----------



## whatiwant

kps said:


> Jimbo and his cool images put me over the edge....I went out to the Rogers store today and upgraded my iPhone 3 to 4.


Hehe awesome! Way to go jimbo!


----------



## eMacMan

Spring is where you find it and around here you have to look very closely.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## screature

jawknee said:


> Yesterday morning out on the spit.


Nice comp jawknee but boy quite the green shift going on. Do you have any software to take care of that?


----------



## Max

I'd hazard to guess it's quite deliberate, Screature.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I'd hazard to guess it's quite deliberate, Screature.


Could very well be Max. If it is, it isn't to my taste... for which there is no accounting for... to each their own.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> Could very well be Max. If it is, it isn't to my taste... for which there is no accounting for... to each their own.


It's what the app does. i'd have to play with the settings. ie, nothing is applied post


----------



## eMacMan

jawknee said:


> It's what the app does. i'd have to play with the settings. ie, nothing is applied post


Do hope you did not pay anything for that app.beejacon


----------



## Max

Jawknee: don't sweat it. It can be a tough crowd! Do what feels right.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Jawknee: don't sweat it. It can be a tough crowd! Do what feels right.


 thanks Max


----------



## mrjimmy

I agree with Max, keep posting! You have a good eye and your compositions are strong which is 90% of the battle right there. I personally like colour shifts and large pooling amounts of shadow when they are used as the (or to enhance) the subject.


----------



## whatiwant

mrjimmy said:


> I agree with Max, keep posting! You have a good eye and your compositions are strong which is 90% of the battle right there. I personally like colour shifts and large pooling amounts of shadow when they are used as the (or to enhance) the subject.


Thanks for the feedback Mr!


----------



## Macified

I agree as well.

I suggest that, since you are using auto-filtering/processing camera apps, that you keep and use several. Over time you will start to see what you really like in the processing. If at some point you decide to take more control for yourself, you will have some styles to emulate. Another way to approach this is to take the photo using the standard camera app and then manipulating the saved photos with those same auto-process apps after the fact. Then you have both the original, as captured image and the processed. You can practice editing skills to get the same result on the same photo.

I use both regular cameras and auto-process cameras and must say that the auto or semi-auto processing apps are quite fun.


----------



## whatiwant

Macified said:


> I agree as well.
> 
> I suggest that, since you are using auto-filtering/processing camera apps, that you keep and use several. Over time you will start to see what you really like in the processing. If at some point you decide to take more control for yourself, you will have some styles to emulate. Another way to approach this is to take the photo using the standard camera app and then manipulating the saved photos with those same auto-process apps after the fact. Then you have both the original, as captured image and the processed. You can practice editing skills to get the same result on the same photo.
> 
> I use both regular cameras and auto-process cameras and must say that the auto or semi-auto processing apps are quite fun.


Actually took a look at camera+ last night. and will be trying that for post-processing on the "raw" photos. Seems they've added quite a few more features since I first bought it.

thanks for the input as well!


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Spring is where you find it and around here you have to look very closely.
> 
> View attachment 19754


Nice baby ostriches in the nest eMacMan!


----------



## whatiwant

Continuing with the birth theme, here's one from Sunday on my parents lawn.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Nice baby ostriches in the nest eMacMan!


:lmao: Tis only Mountain Crocus just after they surfaced.


----------



## whatiwant

Sorry one more from last weekend (hence hipstamatic) - at a birthday party before cake time.


----------



## Max

Backlot shot, Kipling Avenue.


----------



## The Doug

Nice one, Monsieur Max.


----------



## Max

Ta, Doug.

The view behind:


----------



## Max

One more for a trio, same complex:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Backlot shot, Kipling Avenue.


Very monumental in a minimalist way Max. Nice. If it were a painting it could almost be a Barnett Newman.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Ta, Doug.
> 
> The view behind:





Max said:


> One more for a trio, same complex:


Nice ones Max... again very minimalist and I like the B&W conversions, especially the second one, it really looks like a silver print. Well done.

The only thing is with the first one I wish I could see into the shadows a little more... but maybe that is just me.


----------



## Max

Thanks Screature.

OK, next?


----------



## DempsyMac

wow have not been to this thread in some time, but I am reminded as to how talented everyone is on here. Keep posting the great work!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Can we be friends?


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Backlot shot, Kipling Avenue.


Wow! Love the lines and nearly perfect, but not quite, symmetry. That's a very cool one Max.


----------



## KC4

Found a hallway I liked this week...


----------



## egremont

*Problem - need help/directions*

first time this has happened to me:

Downloading pictures (of course, many) to Aperture and even tried iPhoto. Appears to be fine - uncheck ones I was not interested in and when downloads import they are partial with band of black to larger band of grey and small amount of image remaining.

Card problem ? I was playing with Manual Setting on camera - Nikon D80.


----------



## eMacMan

egremont said:


> first time this has happened to me:
> 
> Downloading pictures (of course, many) to Aperture and even tried iPhoto. Appears to be fine - uncheck ones I was not interested in and when downloads import they are partial with band of black to larger band of grey and small amount of image remaining.
> 
> Card problem ? I was playing with Manual Setting on camera - Nikon D80.


Have you tried using Image Capture to do the downloads. Just down load to a regular folder on your HD and then check images in Preview.

Also better to use a card reader, with card locked rather than than going directly from camera.


----------



## egremont

eMacMan : thank you for the quick response to my question. I do use a card reader and I even dug out my USB cord and tried that without any change. Embarrassed to admit that I did not know about "Image Capture". Tried that and it did not recognize camera or card. Finally opened card (reader) and in Preview the images are the same as I showed in my question to forum.

Next step - format another card. Original download was attempted via card only in MacBookPro SD slot.


----------



## egremont

eMacMan et al : Formatted a new card and took a couple of pics and at first, using current reader it did not appear on desktop as "no name". Moved card into another reader and all functioned as expected. 

Must be more careful in the future and will not use the SD Slot but use the reader instead.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jimbotelecom

R.I.P. Mouse on obit page


----------



## whatiwant

First experiment with post-processing. Not sure if I like camera+ for that. You have to essentially flatten>save, then reopen for every effect you add. Seems tedious. 

First image (without border) is post second is hipstamatic.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> Found a hallway I liked this week...
> View attachment 19803


It is a pleasant hallway.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> One more for a trio, same complex:


Great B&Ws, keep 'em coming...


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> R.I.P. Mouse on obit page


:-|


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> R.I.P. Mouse on obit page


:-(
Alas, poor Mickey! I knew him, Horatio; a mouse of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> First experiment with post-processing. Not sure if I like camera+ for that. You have to essentially flatten>save, then reopen for every effect you add. Seems tedious.
> 
> First image (without border) is post second is hipstamatic.


I'm really liking the first one with the especially well defined leaves.


----------



## The Doug

Muscari post-processed, like, waaaaaay.


----------



## KC4

Grape shot Doug! 
(Are those in _your_ garden?)


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Muscari post-processed, like, waaaaaay.


Nice Doug. I had a good show of hyacinth as well this year, they are already past their prime though.


----------



## eMacMan

Since the good spring shots are still in waiting round here. A shot from the early part of last winter before we realized how much snow was coming down the turnpike.

First shot is pretty much straight up the second doubled up on the sharpening filter.
View attachment 19814
View attachment 19815


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> ...Muscari post-processed, like, waaaaaay.


Striking, The Doug!


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. It was pouring rain so I took my Panny FZ20 out for the shot. Lotsa mud so I ended up with shots that... inspired me... into post-processing monkey business. Anyway our Muscari are just at their peak. Five or six nice clumps are going strong at the moment and they seem to love the wet weather. Very nice.

Here is a shot (taken with my Nikon this morning) of a Leopard's Bane flower. I didn't plant this, it just showed up in the rock garden about twenty years ago and once I figured out what it is, I decided to let it be instead of weeding it out. Reliable early-spring bloomer that gets better every year.


----------



## jimbotelecom

That's beautiful! Very very nice.


----------



## RiceBoy

Here are some pics I took when I was in Hong Kong for a couple of weeks in mid-April.

You can see lots more photos here: Hong Kong - April 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## whatiwant

RiceBoy said:


> Here are some pics I took when I was in Hong Kong for a couple of weeks in mid-April.
> 
> You can see lots more photos here: Hong Kong - April 2011 - a set on Flickr


The day/night cityscape shots are cool!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Let It Be - iPhone

The second image is a Timetracks and Filterstorm blend of my 3 year old watching Let It Be last night. He likes Revolver/Rubber Soul era Beatles much better. Timetracks is low rez scan unfortunately, but scan looks wonderfully digi-mess on an iPhone.


----------



## whatiwant

Saturday fog near Yonge and Esplanade. There are a lot of high-rises in that fog.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Let It Be - iPhone
> 
> The second image is a Timetracks and Filterstorm blend of my 3 year old watching Let It Be last night. He likes Revolver/Rubber Soul era Beatles much better. Timetracks is low rez scan unfortunately, but scan looks wonderfully digi-mess on an iPhone.


The second one looks really tactile, like a collage of different types of unbleached paper or something. It's cool.


----------



## KC4

RiceBoy said:


> Here are some pics I took when I was in Hong Kong for a couple of weeks in mid-April.


Oh, how cool to see pics from Hong Kong! Thanks for sharing RiceBoy...that's a great collection. I found the top one and the ones of the station? floor (in the Flickr link) with blurred images of people walking to and fro particularly striking.


----------



## KC4

jimbotelecom said:


> Let It Be - iPhone
> 
> The second image is a Timetracks and Filterstorm blend of my 3 year old watching Let It Be last night. He likes Revolver/Rubber Soul era Beatles much better. Timetracks is low rez scan unfortunately, but scan looks wonderfully digi-mess on an iPhone.


Those are very interesting creations Jimbo. Are Timetracks and Filterstorm two more iPhone apps?


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> Saturday fog near Yonge and Esplanade. There are a lot of high-rises in that fog.


Cool. I see Gotham City. Were's Batman?


----------



## jimbotelecom

KC4 said:


> Those are very interesting creations Jimbo. Are Timetracks and Filterstorm two more iPhone apps?


They are indeed iPhone apps. $1.00 and $4.00 respectively. Filterstorm is amazing and a high rez app. Timetracks needs an update and is lower rez but what it does for $1 is what some artist friends of mine have worked a decade long for in a simple app.


----------



## kps

Nice work folks!

Jawknee: You have a good eye for composition, enjoying your stuff. Keep posting.


----------



## whatiwant

kps said:


> Nice work folks!
> 
> Jawknee: You have a good eye for composition, enjoying your stuff. Keep posting.


Thanks KPS, I will !


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Max

Me likes, Doug. Great texture and nice push into abstraction.

________________

Had me a fright these last few days. My little Lumix went missing. Frantic late-Friday work-related activity drove me into distraction, I suppose. Didn't discover the camera was missing until early the next morning. A frantic drive back to work didn't help - all the places where I thought it might be didn't pay out. I was despondent. Last two, three days I've been researching replacing it... nothing came up that was obvious - I wanted 24 mm wide, I wanted RAW capability, I wanted it to be small but exceedingly well built and sturdy. I hated the idea of forking out another seven bills in a new camera and accessories but saw little choice - I have other cameras on hand but none as recent or as clearly capable as my little black Panny LX5. I was pretty much set on buying the exact same model... a thought which gave me mixed feelings, to say the least. Half the buzz of getting a new camera lies in landing yourself something new!

Tonight, as i was rushing across the parking lot on my way to my car in the pouring rain, my iPhone buzzed. Peter the building security officer, was on the other end, with some great news. Someone working in the art department of the show down the hall had found a camera late Friday afternoon. He had stepped in to inform Peter and said he was on his way home but that he would contact me once he was back at work tomorrow morning.

Someone is about to get a nice bottle of vino for his honesty.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Glad you're reunited.


----------



## kps

Whoa, close call that one, Max.


----------



## Max

No kidding!

I still want to get something more capable and lens-switchable, but at this point the field seems to be opening up and I want to take my time. The truth is, as much as I want something with more ability and refinement, size and weight make for tougher commitment issues as far as I'm concerned. The best camera for the job is the one you happen to have because it's a no-brainer to tote around with you.

Can you tell I'm on the fence? LOL

Goodnight, all.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ...I still want to get something more capable and lens-switchable, but at this point the field seems to be opening up and I want to take my time....


Max, I'm happy to hear that your camera was found!

Sounds like your desired features in your next camera are the same as mine.
If you do decide to acquire another camera, please keep us informed of what and why.


----------



## Max

Thanks. Soymac. I am most definitely relieved.

My description given above of what I'm looking for as a complement to the Panny is kind of vague as it stands - I mean, that could be any DSLR. But in fact I'm looking at small mirrorless designs. Panasonic again, but also Olympus and, perhaps most prominently, Sony. I'm a big fan of smallish, compact bodies, live view and nice fully articulating LCD panels. Will tell you what I go for but I'm prepared to wait a few months to see what develops. So far, for sheer image quality alone, Sony looks most promising as far as I'm concerned. If I wanted to mostly do video (and I don't) I'd be opting for the Panasonic GH-2. I like the Oly stuff too, especially for their colour profiles... choices, choices.

Curious to see what Canon and Nikon have in store for this segment as well. I don't believe they feel they can afford to continue to ignore it, given the segment's growth over the last year.

Gotta jet. Work beckons - and a reunion with my little companion.


----------



## Max

Camera's back!

One of the retro-futuro newfangled rest stops along the 401 between Toronto and Kingston, a few weeks back.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Camera's back!
> 
> One of the retro-futuro newfangled rest stops along the 401 between Toronto and Kingston, a few weeks back.


Cool, Max. Glad to hear you recovered your lost little buddy. 

Apparently the gods are giving you a hand by what I see within the clouds in your shot.


----------



## Max

Actual humans used in the production of this image. I know, I must be off my meds.


----------



## SINC

That's a lovely shot Max. so much feeling. Younger folks may not see that, but it moved me. Well done.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Sinc. My mother and my brother.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> That's a lovely shot Max. so much feeling. Younger folks may not see that, but it moved me. Well done.


I agree Max. It's a very moving image that captures a lot of emotion. A keeper, for sure.


----------



## Max

Thanks, KC4.

Hey, someone post a pic or sumtin. I haven't shot anything new since I got my camera back. Nothing that I've downloaded yet, anyway.


----------



## kps

Beautiful capture of a tender moment, Max. It conveys the thought that it could be any one of us in that image.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Thanks, KC4.
> 
> Hey, someone post a pic or sumtin. I haven't shot anything new since I got my camera back. Nothing that I've downloaded yet, anyway.


Here's a shot you'll recognize Max. The stack always awes me.


----------



## Max

Let me guess. Unwin Avenue? Hearn plant stack? Nice cyanotic cast and great wall o' cloud texture.


----------



## kps

Another "product" like shot. Today, all natural light.

A Victorinox skinner, a D.H. Russell field knife shown on Realtree™ camo.


----------



## Max

May be a product shot but that camo ground gives it more natural context, Kps. Well done. I find the camo BG a bit busy, drawing me away from the knives... but that leather sheath is so nicely rendered I can almost feel its supple texture with my fingers.


----------



## kps

Thanks Max.

I did have a concern about the camo bg being too distracting, but somehow it needed to be there. Wish I could have done in the real wilds....perhaps I still may get the chance.


----------



## kps

This one may be better...plus a complimentary accessory.










Remington 700VTR Varmint in .223cal.


----------



## Max

Much better shot of the knives. They're not fighting with the BG for primacy. Really like the main shot of the Varmint - great contrast of surface/texture. Love the name of the rifle, for that matter.


----------



## whatiwant

kps said:


> This one may be better...plus a complimentary accessory.


Love the grain popping in the smaller knife. It's a beaut of an object. 

Also agree with max, rifle against soft white bg is a great contrast.


----------



## Niteshooter

Found a good deal on the older Panasonic ZS7 a couple of weeks ago at B&H, was considering the newer ZS10 but not so sure I like the IQ of the pix from it's CMOS vs the CCD.

Have been doing some sketching around work on my dinner break. These are full crops except for the last one and no enhancement just as they came from the camera only dropped down in size to 10" by 100 dpi from about 22" by 180 dpi.










The wide lens is handy.










OIS also comes in handy.



















Zoom is also quite good with good resolution.



















Pretty amazed at how this crop holds up given the tiny sensor... I sort of
stumbled upon this camera the other day when I was checking out pricing 
on the M9 body. Saw the difference in price between the Leica version vs 
the Panasonic ($400) and thought it might be a neat toy...


----------



## kps

Thanks guys.

The Russell knife is a Canadian design and made right here in Pictou, Nova Scotia by Grumann. The Victorinox is of course made by the company that makes the Swiss Army knives.

The term "Varmint" is a designation which refers to certain specific cartridges and also refers to the firearm's design. A varmint rifle usually has a heavy barrel, wide flat fore end and is chambered for one of the "varmint" cartridges. It's a design which is a cross between a game rifle and a target rifle.


----------



## kps

I'm impressed with the zoom in the 3rd image, that's pretty good reach from the bottom of Bay St..


----------



## Max

Shot from an old wallpaper factory in Etobicoke.


----------



## Max

One more for good measure.


----------



## KC4

What a hoot..these guys are a lot of fun...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Max

Two more from the last two days.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Shot from an old wallpaper factory in Etobicoke.


Lemme guess...the old Crown Wallpaper on Ronson Dr. That would be quite the hike for a Leslievillian.

Like the colour shot with the towmotor tracks and of course the latter streetcar loop image.


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> What a hoot..these guys are a lot of fun...


LOL, a little forced, but still funny.


----------



## Max

kps said:


> Lemme guess...the old Crown Wallpaper on Ronson Dr. That would be quite the hike for a Leslievillian.
> 
> Like the colour shot with the towmotor tracks and of course the latter streetcar loop image.


Close but no cigar. It's another ex-wallpaper joint on Akron. Being used as a construction and paint shop for a film. Huge swathes of Etobicoke and Scarborough have large plants like this, sitting empty, boarded up. Quite the change from the past four, five decades.


----------



## whatiwant

A few from the trip today.


----------



## KC4

Great shots Jawknee. I especially like the cloud formations in the top image.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Last night's big storm.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Last night's big storm.


Nice shot jimbo... the storm must have been quite localized, we didn't get anything over here in Aylmer.


----------



## Max

Stunning. Very painterly... rich and evocative like a Turner. Man, it's almost biblical - one might even say rapturous!

Seriously, great shot Jimbo.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Last night's big storm.


Nice!


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> Great shots Jawknee. I especially like the cloud formations in the top image.


Thanks! Those were pretty cool. As large as apartment buildings!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Thanks but I can only say the weather cooperated! This was taken about an hour west of Ottawa around Perth, so this system probably missed you over in Alymer screature. During the drive here I was salivating at the cloud formations but my wife was busy grilling my 6 year old for his school presentation next week and I couldn't stop. I thought I had lost the opportunity but after dinner things started to get a little turbulent and voila, a mix of storm and sundown. My sole disappointment was no lightening display even though there was plenty of thunder. Here's another but not quite as dramatic as the first. Both captured on trusty iPhone with QuickPix. Cheers!


----------



## Max

Also very nice.

Was back in the Ottawa area recently and stopped in at Rideau Antiques, only to find it closed. Wanted to show it off to my wife and my brother, but the avalanche of goods visible from the roadside was enough to intrige them both. We're going to go back to do some shopping. Have in mind some funky sculptural tables utilizing some old Singer sewing machine bases. Shot a few more pics that Sunday afternoon but none that were very inspiring.

Off to my rooftop to shoot a pano with a tripod. Excellent day for it.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Also very nice.
> 
> Was back in the Ottawa area recently and stopped in at Rideau Antiques, only to find it closed. Wanted to show it off to my wife and my brother, but the avalanche of goods visible from the roadside was enough to intrige them both. We're going to go back to do some shopping. Have in mind some funky sculptural tables utilizing some old Singer sewing machine bases. Shot a few more pics that Sunday afternoon but none that were very inspiring.
> 
> Off to my rooftop to shoot a pano with a tripod. Excellent day for it.


Make sure you ask the owner to see the next door storage property too Max. You will not be disappointed. The place is a treasure trove.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Close but no cigar. It's another ex-wallpaper joint on Akron. Being used as a construction and paint shop for a film. Huge swathes of Etobicoke and Scarborough have large plants like this, sitting empty, boarded up. Quite the change from the past four, five decades.


Hmmmm, Colour Your World used to be on Akron. Hauled paint out to BC from there during winter as it had to be temperature controlled (water based paint). Wonder if that's the place.

No worries Max, once they're all gone...the industry, that is...it'll all be 12' wide town home complexes selling for $530,000 per unit.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Also very nice.
> 
> Was back in the Ottawa area recently and stopped in at Rideau Antiques, only to find it closed. Wanted to show it off to my wife and my brother, but the avalanche of goods visible from the roadside was enough to intrige them both. We're going to go back to do some shopping. Have in mind some funky sculptural tables *utilizing some old Singer sewing machine bases.* Shot a few more pics that Sunday afternoon but none that were very inspiring.
> 
> Off to my rooftop to shoot a pano with a tripod. Excellent day for it.


I have a table made from a Singer sewing machine base, the old push pedal type... I like it very much. It is in my office and I use it to support a 24" monitor in portrait mode... I like the juxtaposition of old and new.


----------



## Max

Same here, for exactly those reasons. I have a thick plank of rough-hewn cedar, roughly 4' long, a foot wide and 5" thick. It was a cast-off from a covered bridge building that took place in Guelph years ago. I lugged the sucker home and painted on one surface. It would make an elegant ornamental table with the proper base, which is why returning to Lombardy is on our minds.

Got a lot of shots off so far this weekend but Lightroom is on my work Mac. Will post some more once back in the saddle Tuesday.

Kps: yes, all those factories will be torn down and the town homes will go up in their place. It's part of a routine cycle - urban districts reinventing themselves.

This place might have been Colour Your World at one time but now it's under another name. Forget what, though. I was only briefly visiting but I was impressed by all the old light industrial buildings in that immediate area. A part of town I've rarely explored and I will certainly be back, camera in hand.


----------



## SINC

Took a walk through the hood today and the signs of spring are everywhere as seen through my little Lumix with the Leica glass.


----------



## The Doug

One of my orchids currently in bloom: Epidendrum Pentotis. Commonly referred to these days as _Anacheilium Baculus_. Whatever nomenclature is used the flowers are gorgeous, and they are unbelievably fragrant. In the twenty-five years I have had this plant, it has never failed to please me.


----------



## screature

Beautiful Doug.


----------



## ehMax

REALLY nice shot Doug. :clap:


----------



## SoyMac

ehmax said:


> really nice shot doug. :clap:


+1


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Stunning. Very painterly... rich and evocative like a Turner. Man, it's almost biblical - one might even say rapturous!
> 
> Seriously, great shot Jimbo.


I agree Jimbo - fantastic image. 
Max - this is the type of image, if one painted it to look like that, it wouldn't look real. Critics would say, "Nice imagination but clouds and colors never _really_ look like _that_..." 



ehMax said:


> REALLY nice shot Doug. :clap:


+2


----------



## Max

Agreed, KC. Thankfully most dedicated, truly talented artists find it easy to ignore what critics' grand declarations. Imagine if Picassio had listened to someone, anyone, telling him that _Guernica_ looked all wrong.... horses don't look like that, the perspective's all wrong, etc.

Doug - brilliant photograph.


----------



## kps

Some ridiculously amazing images here. Jawknee and Jimbo, keep on with the iPhone snaps.

Doug, beautifully captured orchid. Did you try it as a b&w?

I've been up north at the mum-in-laws this long weekend and siter-in-law wanted some "cow portraits" for the scrapbook. Amazing how attached they are to their critters that'll end up as steak and hamburger.  

Anyway, I came to the conclusion that it's pretty near impossible to get these "portraits", the critters kept wondering away as soon as I raised my camera. lol

Here are a few of the critters:









*








*
I guess sometimes the grass *is* greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## The Doug

Me like the moooooooo.

Thanks all re: the orchid pic. But the plant did all the work eh?

I didn't try the orchid pic in B&W; didn't even occur to me. Here's a quickie, a straight-up conversion with no extra processing (other than a colour filter adjustment in Nikon Capture NX).

Hoping to take the D50 into town this week as long as it's not raining. tptptptp

How I _itch_ these days.


----------



## kps

^^Beeee-autifull!


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> ... Here's a quickie, a straight-up conversion ....


I really liked the colour one.
I prefer the B&W.
NICE!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Woo that B&W is poetry! Love it.


----------



## jimbotelecom

While visiting my brother in Montreal I managed to have a little fun with his camera collection. I used the large view on this Canadian manufactured Duaflex from the 50's to take a few shots of my son Henrik downing a kiwi. Not much of a product shot of the Kodak, but it is a beautiful piece. Gee! Who needs Hipstamatic? Just kidding jawknee


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> I've been up north at the mum-in-laws this long weekend and siter-in-law wanted some "cow portraits" for the scrapbook. Amazing how attached they are to their critters that'll end up as steak and hamburger.
> 
> Anyway, I came to the conclusion that it's pretty near impossible to get these "portraits", the critters kept wondering away as soon as I raised my camera. lol


Those are great captures of bovinity kps. I especially like the three mooooseketeers in the middle. 



The Doug said:


> Here's a quickie, a straight-up conversion with no extra processing (other than a colour filter adjustment in Nikon Capture NX).


Awesome. The flower elegantly dazzles but the lines of light along the stems keep me looking.



jimbotelecom said:


> While visiting my brother in Montreal I managed to have a little fun with his camera collection. I used the large view on this Canadian manufactured Duaflex from the 50's to take a few shots of my son Henrik downing a kiwi. Not much of a product shot of the Kodak, but it is a beautiful piece. Gee! Who needs Hipstamatic? Just kidding jawknee


Hah! Those are interesting shotsJimbo. Can one even get film to use in those anymore?


----------



## Max

On the deck, a couple of days ago.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> While visiting my brother in Montreal I managed to have a little fun with his camera collection. I used the large view on this Canadian manufactured Duaflex from the 50's to take* a few shots of my son Henrik downing a kiwi. *Not much of a product shot of the Kodak, but it is a beautiful piece. Gee! Who needs Hipstamatic? Just kidding jawknee


I love these two shots jimbo!!! Really great. Congrats.


----------



## lreynolds

Been away from ehMac for a while, thought I'd jump back in with a photo.

This was taken at Chaplin Bay Beach in Bermuda a few weeks ago.


Paradise - Bermuda style by L2reynolds, on Flickr

And this was taken in Old San Juan, Puerto Rico.


One Way by L2reynolds, on Flickr

More photos from that trip here


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Who needs Hipstamatic? Just kidding jawknee


I do!


----------



## eMacMan

Shot from the weekend. Given that it was an UW camera, max zoom at 100mm equivalent and cropped almost all the way I am fairly pleased. 

View attachment 19989


----------



## The Doug

Just hacking around this morning (day off). Early Iris, shot taken at dusk e.g. low light. Lotsa post-processing eh?


----------



## screature

Gorgeous Doug, reminds me of Georgia O'Keeffe's closeup flower paintings. Really nice tones...


----------



## screature

lreynolds said:


> Been away from ehMac for a while, thought I'd jump back in with a photo.


Nice shots lreynolds and welcome back...


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Just hacking around this morning (day off). Early Iris, shot taken at dusk e.g. low light. Lotsa post-processing eh?


Wow. Fantastic, Doug. I really get the sense of velvety texture.


----------



## Max

Another great floral capture, Doug. I dig how it appears to hover delicately in that black void.

Found this one from 7 years back while looking for some other Toronto reference shots. Don't think I ever posted it anywhere. Took some liberties with selective colouring and a bit of funky processing.


----------



## egremont

The Doug said:


> Just hacking around this morning (day off). Early Iris, shot taken at dusk e.g. low light. Lotsa post-processing eh?


I am very envious of this image. I have a friend who is besotted with Irises and I would love to do this type of rendering for a gift at poster size.

You do good work.


----------



## whatiwant

Stone carving my brother brought me back from Africa.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Cypripedium parviflorum (Yellow Lady’s Slipper) A bit past its prime in the rain north west Ottawa.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Colour


----------



## The Doug

Thanks for posting those - it's always great to see pics of our native orchids. :clap:


----------



## Guest

Finally got to dust off my camera gear on a recent trip. Here's a shot of Donner Lake in the mountains of California.


----------



## WCraig

mguertin said:


> ... Donner Lake ...


Did you have any interesting meals around there?

Donner Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest

WCraig said:


> Did you have any interesting meals around there?
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


hahaha, nope avoided the meals in that particular area


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Finally got to dust off my camera gear on a recent trip. Here's a shot of Donner Lake in the mountains of California.


Nice spot mg.... where about in California is that and when were you there? My wife is off to LA and Malibu next week-end for a free trip for 4 days that she won at work.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> hahaha, nope avoided the meals in that particular area


I hear the "chicken" in those parts taste just like chicken.


----------



## Max

Nice shot of Donner Lake, nestled in there among the mountains. Well done!


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Nice spot mg.... where about in California is that and when were you there? My wife is off to LA and Malibu next week-end for a free trip for 4 days that she won at work.


It was beautiful, very hard to capture with photos. It's at a town called Truckee, north west of Lake Tahoe.

Goole Map

Also drove around about 2/3 of Lake Tahoe while there. I was in Sacramento for a few days and then San Francisco for a few days. We spent a couple of days doing day drives from Sacramento and Donner Lake was one of them. I got some decent shots in San Fran as well, haven't gone through many of them yet, but I did capture a cool series of hang glider stuff, we found a place where they launch from and I got one guy just as he was launching and managed to get some nice action shots with the long glass.


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Nice shot of Donner Lake, nestled in there among the mountains. Well done!


Thanks Max. It was very peaceful there and there was still a good bit of snow!


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> It was beautiful, very hard to capture with photos. It's at a town called Truckee, north west of Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Goole Map....


Ok so actually quite inland and close to Nevada.... thanks for the info mg, much appreciated.

Was this a pure pleasure trip or did business bring you out that way?

I look forward to seeing your other shots once you have them processed.


----------



## Guest

For me mostly pleasure, my wife gave a paper at a conference there so there was some work involved for her. Sadly I did manage to still get some work done while on the trip too


----------



## jimbotelecom

Getting the car washed after the racoon in my garage defecated all over it.


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> Getting the car washed after the racoon in my garage defecated all over it.


From filth, beauty. Awesome shots! 
It's photos like these that remind of how much of the world that's worth photographing, is right in front of us, almost anywhere, if we only look at it the right way.
:clap:


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Getting the car washed after the racoon in my garage defecated all over it.


Nice shots jimbo.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally a shot at spring. Had to drive a ways and figured, I'd better catch it whether or no the lighting was good. Truth is winter is not that far away now.

View attachment 20072


----------



## SINC

I've been away since Wednesday and got home Saturday afternoon. While I was gone, my grandson Jett, dropped by, grabbed the chalk we bought him and told his grandma, (the wife), that he "painted a picture so grandpa would like it". He'll be three next month by the way.

Funny thing is that I do.

The lilac bush also came out while I was gone, so it was a double dose of beauty for me on my arrival home.

I guess you could say that little things mean a lot to me.

Lilacs in the first frame with the unseen floor of the courtyard to the left of them. Jett's contribution is below the lilacs and he's way more artistic than I will ever be. 

Ain't grandchildren grand?


----------



## jimbotelecom

More wild orchid, Pink Lady's Slipper (Cypripedium acaule), again captured in the South March Highlands (north west Ottawa). I didn't have a lot of time to set up and get a proper shot but such is life.


----------



## SINC

Every once in a while you run across a shooter with exceptional talent. Such is the case with a local resident Al Popil, who loves to shot rodeos and supplies shots for my web site from his wanderings around Alberta's rodeo circuit all summer long.

His work for this past weekend's rodeo can be seen on my web site (link in sig) for the past three days. Previous pages are available in the archive at the bottom of the right hand column.

KC4 visits the site often and always raves about Al's talents. Here are two recent samples of his work.


----------



## jimbotelecom

SoyMac said:


> From filth, beauty. Awesome shots!
> It's photos like these that remind of how much of the world that's worth photographing, is right in front of us, almost anywhere, if we only look at it the right way.
> :clap:


Thanks SoyMac and screature. I was mad as hell at the racoon who should be trapped and moved shortly. My garage currently smells of sardines which are the bait in a have a heart trap. But going through the carwash while my kids squealed with delight took the edge off.
More and more I find the iPhone to be the most amazing little instrument. Cheers!


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of a mood shot. Mist, Spring, Winter, and the Frank Slide all combined into one shot.


View attachment 20086


----------



## whatiwant

The sky around 9 last night.


----------



## eMacMan

*A find*

Walked or biked past this spot dozens if not hundreds of times. Usually all you can see is a tangle of vegetation or a pile of snow. This was the first time I noticed these brick arches. There were three of them showing. My first thought was part of buried coke ovens, but then I noticed the mortar in this shot. Coke ovens never used mortar as the temps required to change coal into coke are simply beyond the limits of mortar.

Long story short I really have no clue as to what they were.

*EDIT: So a bit of enquiry reveals that these were indeed part of a string of Coke ovens. The mortar was only on the facing. Fire clay was used on all the internal layers of brick.*

View attachment 20099


----------



## The Doug

*Munch Munch Munch Munch*

Not another rabbit-on-the-patio pic!


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of quick B & W conversions:

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Not another rabbit-on-the-patio pic!


Cute bunny Doug.


----------



## kps

That bunny rabbit is tack sharp with lots of detail, good capture Doug. Looks like you were pretty close.

Nice B&Ws eMacMan.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> That bunny rabbit is *tack sharp with lots of detail*, good capture Doug. Looks like you were pretty close.
> 
> Nice B&Ws eMacMan.


Yep right down to the veins in its ears!


----------



## The Doug

I was about seven feet away and zoomed in. I cropped the image a bit & reduced the noise a bit. I think it would have been clearer / less noisy if I um... hadn't left the ISO at 1600 by accident. Oops. Anyway two rabbits were on the patio; here's another crop. 

_Bonus gripe:_ in the centre of the shot is a garden light that squirrels destroyed a couple of months ago; *a)* I have been too lazy to remove it and (grrrrrrrr) *b)* do you think you can find low voltage garden light replacement parts or whole kits these days?


----------



## eMacMan

NIce to finally have something other than snow as a subject material.


View attachment 20165


----------



## jimbotelecom

eMacMan said:


> NIce to finally have something other than snow as a subject material.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20165


It looks like an intensely sunny spring day. Cheers to more sun.


----------



## whatiwant

Another beaut of a day out on the spit.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> The sky around 9 last night.


Cool composition!



The Doug said:


> Not another rabbit-on-the-patio pic!


Nice! Love the texture of the fur. I see he/she is eating bird seed....hee hee..


eMacMan said:


> A couple of quick B & W conversions:


Both are great - the top one is an abandoned coke oven, yes? 



The Doug said:


> I was about seven feet away and zoomed in. I cropped the image a bit & reduced the noise a bit. I think it would have been clearer / less noisy if I um... hadn't left the ISO at 1600 by accident. Oops. Anyway two rabbits were on the patio; here's another crop.
> 
> _Bonus gripe:_ in the centre of the shot is a garden light that squirrels destroyed a couple of months ago; *a)* I have been too lazy to remove it and (grrrrrrrr) *b)* do you think you can find low voltage garden light replacement parts or whole kits these days?


Squirrels are the work of the devil, I say. Yup, Beelzebubs with bushy tails and buck teeth.


jawknee said:


> Another beaut of a day out on the spit.


Interesting looking location. It's called the "spit'?


----------



## KC4

Here, soon to be in memorium, are portraits of a few of my tulips that have so far survived the satanic squirrels in my neighborhood. It's only a matter of time before these too, shall succumb. The squirrels dig them up, toss the flower and eat the bulbs, bone meal and anti fungal dust included.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep; coke oven. Actually part of what was once a large double string.

Lovely tulips KC.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> Interesting looking location. It's called the "spit'?


The Leslie Spit (otherwise know as Tommy Thompson Park) is a man-made peninsula/breaker built out past Toronto island. It's where all the clean fill in the city goes after demolition.


----------



## Max

Art Gallery of Ontario, yesterday morning.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> Art Gallery of Ontario, yesterday morning.


Max, great shot! :clap:

I wondered what it would look like with a tighter crop.

Better? Worse? ...


----------



## Guest

Very nice capture Max


----------



## Max

I wondered the same thing, but really wanted that second window arch on the right. In a way that crop is better. It's sort of a top-heavy image otherwise, with all that vaulting overhead blackness. But thanks, folks.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Art Gallery of Ontario, yesterday morning.


Really nice shot Max.


----------



## The Doug

Fab shot, Max - I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## screature

Been a while for me to post something... here's a shot from my backyard shade garden.


----------



## Max

Lovely. Nice contrasts in line and texture there, Screature.

Here's another from yesterday's AGO series, shot from the inside top of the same wicked staircase. Getting a little glass reflection happening.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Great B&W's Max and screature. I haven't visited the AGO post renovations. Gotta go.

Thanks.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Lovely. Nice contrasts in line and texture there, Screature.
> 
> Here's another from yesterday's AGO series, shot from the inside top of the same wicked staircase. Getting a little glass reflection happening.


Thanks Max.

Great composition and b&w conversion Max.


----------



## Max

Jimbo, first time I've gone since the renos, I'm ashamed to admit. A dear friend bought us tickets to the Ab-Ex show there as an advanced birthday gift to us both. Visiting this show, however briefly, was like seeing old friends - I lived in NYC in the fall of '81, painting and tripping on the glory of NYC. Going to the MOMA introduced me to painters who would become huge influences on me. Seeing many of the signal works once again, lo these many years later, was really inspiring. But equally stunning is the Canadiana stuff. I never get tired of looking at the master works of Tommy Thomson. Even many of the small studies are a revelation. That guy was on the cutting edge of representation and pure abstractionist colour and line play - I still consider his work radical. Lawren Harris had it going on too, as did many others of the original Group of Seven - but Thomson was in a league all his own.

A great surprise to me was the inclusion in the Ab-Ex show of several photographers from the 40s - relatively obscure individuals whose work echoed the directions the American painters were boldly striding in. It was an important link to make and I'd never seen it before in any kind of retrospective of this famous American aesthetic school. It was a welcome addition and I found special significance, given that I have personally discovered photography in recent years and am intrigued by the many linkages between it and painting.


----------



## egremont

*Traditional Iris*

Appearing in my garden this past week.


----------



## egremont

screature said:


> Been a while for me to post something... here's a shot from my backyard shade garden.
> 
> View attachment 20182


Screature: I see solomon's seal, lily of the valley, lungwort and would love to know what the big leaf plant is - love shade gardens and really like the effect of black and white.


----------



## kps

Great shots Max! The first one especially is my favourite.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Jimbo, first time I've gone since the renos, I'm ashamed to admit. A dear friend bought us tickets to the Ab-Ex show there as an advanced birthday gift to us both. Visiting this show, however briefly, was like seeing old friends - I lived in NYC in the fall of '81, painting and tripping on the glory of NYC. Going to the MOMA introduced me to painters who would become huge influences on me. Seeing many of the signal works once again, lo these many years later, was really inspiring. But equally stunning is the Canadiana stuff. I never get tired of looking at the master works of Tommy Thomson. Even many of the small studies are a revelation. That guy was on the cutting edge of representation and pure abstractionist colour and line play - I still consider his work radical. Lawren Harris had it going on too, as did many others of the original Group of Seven - but Thomson was in a league all his own.
> 
> A great surprise to me was the inclusion in the Ab-Ex show of several photographers from the 40s - relatively obscure individuals whose work echoed the directions the American painters were boldly striding in. It was an important link to make and I'd never seen it before in any kind of retrospective of this famous American aesthetic school. It was a welcome addition and I found special significance, given that I have personally discovered photography in recent years and am intrigued by the many linkages between it and painting.


I understand completely. I spent many a day at the AGO and always marvelled at Thompson/Harris, Carr too. Used to love staring at a Bosh middle age piece there.

I'm fortunate that I can walk into the National Gallery here in Ottawa...I'm a little bummed about govt. clampdown on arts spending has negatively resulted the firing of the curator in modern CDN art (IDIOTS!).

There is so much great Canadian stuff that I just freak over...totally inspirational.

Now I gotta get into see Ab-Ex! Thanks!


----------



## Max

You do indeed have an excellent resource in the National Gallery.

I looove Bosch and Bruegel. So very... human. Infinitely strange, often nightmarish, wonderfully detailed.

One more from the weekend - the stairway again. My wife got some really wonderful captures of it. She's too damn shy to show off her stuff though.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Friday in Montreal! Mies van der Rohe's Westmount Square.


----------



## Max

Like the bottom one espeically. Very 60s, very classic North American.


----------



## The Doug

jimbotelecom said:


> Friday in Montreal! Mies van der Rohe's Westmount Square.


Love those buildings, so classic they are - I'll put them on my photo safari list methinks. Thanks for the pics and also for the inspiration...


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> Appearing in my garden this past week.


Beautiful.


----------



## screature

Mmmm... scotch.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> Mmmm... scotch.
> 
> View attachment 20244



Mmmm, coffee.


----------



## Max

Hmmmm... nice crisp amber shot there, Screature. Good angle on it, too.

Luverly.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Hmmmm... nice crisp amber shot there, Screature. Good angle on it, too.
> 
> Luverly.


Thanks Max... the amber colour of the scotch was the inspiration for the overall processing.... Somehow it felt appropriate to how scotch makes you feel (at least for me) all warm and a little bit fuzzy but somehow with a certain clarity....


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Montreal*

Metro in a hurry Friday evening.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Mmmm... scotch.


Perfect!

Me like!


----------



## eMacMan

*Rivers are High*

Lundbreck Falls on the Crowsnest River.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## jimbotelecom

Ooo that's nice.


----------



## kps

Doug, love the range of tones, well done.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Good busy day today with my ol' D50; more to come.


----------



## kps

Another beut...keep giving that D50 a workout.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Thanks. Good busy day today with my ol' D50; more to come.


Wow. Love it.


----------



## Max

Yeaaaaahh to those black and whites, Doug.


----------



## The Doug

I don't think I should be in a rush to replace my D50 with either the D5100 or D7000. Much as either new camera would be nice to have, the D50 still does a dang nice job and it was great to bust loose with it yesterday after a long drought. I think getting a new Mac should be my priority; my old G5 dualie has really been choking on all the pics I took yesterday. Post-processing = hurry up and wait.


----------



## Max

There is a classic sense of grandeur to these pics, Doug; bravo. Wonderful sense of space/expanse, light, composition.

You are right - get the new Mac and just bust out your old Nikon more often. You might even consider getting a smaller camera armed with a larger sensor - you might find yourself taking more photographs on more occasions.

In any case, these latest captures rock.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Got to say it's been cathartic and yep, I've got a couple more to finish working on. Lucky to have had perfect light conditions yesterday. What a pleasure.

Been thinking about getting a new Mac for so long now it's almost a running joke for me - hopefully I'll be able to make it happen soonish without someone or something changing my priorities for me. Sigh.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> I don't think I should be in a rush to replace my D50 with either the D5100 or D7000. Much as either new camera would be nice to have, the D50 still does a dang nice job and it was great to bust loose with it yesterday after a long drought. I think getting a new Mac should be my priority; my old G5 dualie has really been choking on all the pics I took yesterday. Post-processing = hurry up and wait.


:yikes: Doug those interiors are simply stunning.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Thanks. Got to say it's been cathartic and yep, I've got a couple more to finish working on. Lucky to have had perfect light conditions yesterday. What a pleasure.
> 
> Been thinking about getting a new Mac for so long now it's almost a running joke for me - hopefully I'll be able to make it happen soonish without someone or something changing my priorities for me. Sigh.


Awesome stuff, keep it coming. Love your conversions.

I've replaced my single processor G5 a year ago with a 15" MacBook Pro 6,2 with the core i7 processor. Upped the RAM to 8GHz and got a 24" monitor. Haven't looked back. Something to consider.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## screature

Doug you are on quite the role... another beautiful shot and conversion.


----------



## Guest

Great shots Doug!


----------



## Max

I just bought a new 27" iMac from Carbon - picking it up in a few minutes. Core i7, 12Gb RAM, the 2 gig video card. Going to do some heavy lifting with that suckah. Can't wait. Makes processing a bunch of pictures a whole lot faster, that's for sure. But I'm not dependent on mobility - if I was I'd be looking at a MacBook Pro 15" too. I just love the 27" screen for editing pictures in Lightroom and Photoshop - my wife will get my older 27".

Camera-wise, guess for now I'm making do with my little Lumix. Want a system camera but really can't decide which brand to buy into. Quite the crowded marketplace and the variables and tradeoffs are considerable.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> I just bought a new 27" iMac from Carbon - picking it up in a few minutes...


Congrats Max - once you've got it set up and have done some processing work with it, post a little review eh?


----------



## Max

Well sure... but the fact is, the slightly older 27" is pretty good, as it too is Core i7... these guys pack more punch than the least tower you can buy but they also come with that marvelous screen. I think for a photographer they're way cool. There are drawbacks, I'm sure - the all in one solution is not for everyone - but so far our older 27" and 24" iMacs have given us zero problems. The 24" is about a year and a half old by now and the biggest drawback my wife and I can agree on is that smaller screen. Once you go wide you don't want to go back, baby. It'll still be fine as my home machine - I'm giving my old dual G5 tower to an animator friend as a backup/rendering machine.

If mobility is the deal, a laptop is the only way to go. IPads rock for display but if you actually need to crunch photos you need some muscle; I think the iMacs definitely hit the sweet spot. I don't know that I'll ever buy a tower again. Guess I've fallen out of love with that class of Mac.

Gotta go - meeting a friend for a pint at the Irish place down the road. G'day to y'all.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> I just bought a new 27" iMac from Carbon - picking it up in a few minutes. Core i7, 12Gb RAM, the 2 gig video card. Going to do some heavy lifting with that suckah. Can't wait. Makes processing a bunch of pictures a whole lot faster, that's for sure. But I'm not dependent on mobility - if I was I'd be looking at a MacBook Pro 15" too. I just love the 27" screen for editing pictures in Lightroom and Photoshop - my wife will get my older 27".
> 
> Camera-wise, guess for now I'm making do with my little Lumix. Want a system camera but really can't decide which brand to buy into. Quite the crowded marketplace and the variables and tradeoffs are considerable.


Congrats Max! I've been eyeballing that machine as well. Got the chance to try it doing some tape xfer/ editing/ rendering and it was as sweet as cherry pie! My iMac 24" 2.8 ain't that shabby either but that little bit of extra screen real estate is fantastic. To think I worked for years on a 19" CRT with my 533 dually...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Niteshooter

WOW! Gotta love black and white. Great stuff Doug!


----------



## Max

Again, Doug - you're on a roll. That's an elegant, perfectly timeless capture. Keep on shooting, dewd.


----------



## SoyMac

Great B&Ws, Doug! 
I want to see more.


----------



## The Doug

Not sure about this one but it's done and I ain't going back.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Hart House? Very nice.


----------



## The Doug

The pics of tables & chairs etc. were taken around where I work while all the others were taken in Montréal's Windsor Station - this is the last of the Windsor set. I'm using the full-res version of this one on my desktop at the moment. Probably my favourite of the bunch.


----------



## ssent1

Love your b&w shots. Nice angles and contrast.


----------



## SINC

Beautiful work Doug, but one thing I have to ask. How did you manage to get all that space into a shot in a public place without a single person in them?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Beautiful work Doug, but one thing I have to ask. How did you manage to get all that space into a shot in a public place without a single person in them?


I was wondering the same thing SINC.


----------



## The Doug

There's never too many people there; Windsor Station is vestigial and doesn't serve rail traffic anymore - but there _is_ one person in the image at back / left opening a door. Thankfully they're not too obvious. 

I was worried the space would be full of Formula One tourists (gawd downtown was just craaawwwwwwling) but luckily the station was a mostly empty and perfectly luminous oasis when I visited. In the hour I spent at the station there were a couple of other amateur photographers about but we all stayed out of each other's way & field of view.


----------



## The Doug

MOVE ON.


----------



## kps

Finally....a pic!

...and a lovely lemon it is. lol


----------



## whatiwant

A couple from my visit to YVR last month.


----------



## screature

jawknee said:


> A couple from my visit to YVR last month.


Nice jawknee! They remind me of the work of a NFLD painter by the name of Christopher Pratt. 

The door in the first one looks like it is just floating in space... kind of like moving onto the next realm with the Exit sign.

Both are very cool though.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> Nice jawknee! They remind me of the work of a NFLD painter by the name of Christopher Pratt.
> 
> The door in the first one looks like it is just floating in space... kind of like moving onto the next realm with the Exit sign.
> 
> Both are very cool though.


Thanks! I'll have to check out said painter.


----------



## John Clay

I finally got around to editing my photos from a trip last year, and here's a couple of my favorites. I make no claim to talent, but the latter is still wall-worthy IMO.

Millau Viaduct (top)
Full size is is 11165 × 2668, but shrunk for public consumption.

A hike off the road in Gavarnie (bottom)

I really should get a better camera before the next trip...


----------



## screature

John Clay said:


> I finally got around to editing my photos from a trip last year, and here's a couple of my favorites. I make no claim to talent, but the latter is still wall-worthy IMO.
> 
> the Millau Viaduct
> Full size is is 11165 × 2668, but shrunk for public consumption:


Nice JC. That is one helluva an engineering marvel isn't it.


----------



## kps

John Clay said:


> I finally got around to editing my photos from a trip last year, and here's a couple of my favorites. I make no claim to talent, but the latter is still wall-worthy IMO.
> 
> Millau Viaduct (top)
> Full size is is 11165 × 2668, but shrunk for public consumption.


Nice pano, how did you do it? Is that in-camera pano feature, multiple images stitched together or a crop?


----------



## John Clay

kps said:


> Nice pano, how did you do it? Is that in-camera pano feature, multiple images stitched together or a crop?


Done with Photoshop CS5's panorama feature, then cropped to get rid of the rough edges.


----------



## whatiwant

That Viaduct is amazing. I think I saw photos of it under construction some time ago. Cool photo!


----------



## kps

John Clay said:


> Done with Photoshop CS5's panorama feature, then cropped to get rid of the rough edges.


Thanks, nicely done.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

'nother nice one Doug.

To keep it rolling I did one a la jawknee. 

iPhone 3G, the rest Lightroom and CS5


----------



## whatiwant

kps said:


> 'nother nice one Doug.
> 
> To keep it rolling I did one a la jawknee.
> 
> iPhone 3G, the rest Lightroom and CS5


I do love the perspective of a northern Ontario winter road.


----------



## kps

jawknee said:


> I do love the perspective of a northern Ontario winter road.


Thanks, but perhaps a touch too green, LOL

Actually it's the 401 east of Oshawa this past January.

Keep yours coming, enjoying the series.


----------



## kps

One more:

Sentinels in duo tone...


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> A couple from my visit to YVR last month.


Oh very cool there jawknee, especially the top one. 


John Clay said:


> I finally got around to editing my photos from a trip last year, and here's a couple of my favorites. I make no claim to talent, but the latter is still wall-worthy IMO.
> 
> I really should get a better camera before the next trip...


Nice JC...I love the majestic mountain image. I'd hang that on the wall too. 
Your current camera seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## ehMax

Very proud of my friend who after being in the workforce for awhile, has gone to Sheridan to take photography. He just created a website with some of his photos he's taken as he's just getting started. 

*Jason Moreland. *


----------



## kps

ehMax said:


> Very proud of my friend who after being in the workforce for awhile, has gone to Sheridan to take photography. He just created a website with some of his photos he's taken as he's just getting started.
> 
> *Jason Moreland. *


That's some very impressive work, good for him!

...and thanks for the clean up.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Opium Poppy in brilliant bloom. iPhone Macro using Camera+


----------



## mrjimmy

Re. The erasing of several posts.

For the record ehMax, I believe the poster attempted to add value to this thread and through a 'typical' exchange with another member got heating and subsequently created the mess. I see it happen in many threads. It's too bad as new posters give us new perspectives.

My $.02.


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## Guest

mrjimmy said:


> Re. The erasing of several posts.
> 
> For the record ehMax, I believe the poster attempted to add value to this thread and through a 'typical' exchange with another member got heating and subsequently created the mess. I see it happen in many threads. It's too bad as new posters give us new perspectives.
> 
> My $.02.


Yes perspectives like "I am a professional and I know more than you" and outright lying about "all" the images he posted in this thread? Gimme a break. Let it die. The posts about not liking Ken Rockwell were fine, it derailed quickly after that.


----------



## eMacMan

mrjimmy said:


> Re. The erasing of several posts.
> 
> For the record ehMax, I believe the poster attempted to add value to this thread and through a 'typical' exchange with another member got heating and subsequently created the mess. I see it happen in many threads. It's too bad as new posters give us new perspectives.
> 
> My $.02.





> Yes perspectives like "I am a professional and I know more than you" and outright lying about "all" the images he posted in this thread? Gimme a break. Let it die. The posts about not liking Ken Rockwell were fine, it derailed quickly after that.


Boy just get one day of sunshine and look what I missed.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Boy just get one day of sunshine and look what I missed.


Nah, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## mrjimmy

eMacMan said:


> Boy just get one day of sunshine and look what I missed.





screature said:


> Nah, you didn't miss anything.


Exactly. Nothing you haven't seen before or will see again.


----------



## eMacMan

mrjimmy said:


> Exactly. Nothing you haven't seen before or will see again.


If you are talking about sunshine it really is touch and go for the rest of the week, as to insults this really is not the thread for it.

The impact of a photo often has nothing to do with how well it conforms to the conventions of composition. Rather it is how it touches someone or the story it relates.

I can recall preparing a series of 20x24 photos and rejecting one as having no marketable potential. I included it as part of a gallery exhibit only because I needed one more photo. It outsold everything else combined by a ratio of 3:1. It did have one redeeming feature; For whatever reason a number of people really liked it.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Exactly. Nothing you haven't seen before or will see again.


My goodness you like to see things in terms of all black when it comes to me mrj. I get it you don't like me and I'm fine with that,  why not just put me on your ignore list and be done with it. 

Seems everyone else here is perfectly happy to let things go...


----------



## The Doug

Why not give it a rest.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Why not give it a rest.


I think we were trying...


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Why not give it a rest.


You're right. My apologies Doug. Your photographs are lovely btw.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Why not give it a rest.


:clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> :clap:


Kind of unnecessary after the apology don't you think SINC old boy?


----------



## screature

Echinacea


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Echinacea
> 
> View attachment 20312


Nicely done screature. Beautiful tones.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Nicely done screature. Beautiful tones.


Thanks mrj... your turn...


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Thanks mrj... your turn...


Alright then.

In the spirit of B&W...


----------



## eMacMan

Every once in a while it is fun to be creative at the time of the shot. In this case I was using the Oly UW camera which does not have shutter control but wanted to use a high shutter speed. Bumped the ISO to 400 and did a -0.7 exposure setting. Got me the 1/1000th of a second shutter speed I wanted and made sure I did not lose any highlight detail.

Ironically what made the shot for me was not the fast shutter but all the "hidden" bits, which of course I did not notice until I had it back home on the computer.

View attachment 20314


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Alright then.
> 
> In the spirit of B&W...


Nice one mrj... from film?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Nice one mrj... from film?


Kodak Infrared.


----------



## mrjimmy

Jones.


----------



## mrjimmy

Superior.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Jones.





mrjimmy said:


> Superior.


Where are these located mrj?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> where are these located mrj?


nyc.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> nyc.


Nice... they could probably translate well to B&W as well.


----------



## mrjimmy

Infrared. 

Admittedly a low contrast mediocre print. The 'subject' of the original shot for me was the blue next to the text.

Also, the lower orange third of Jones with the sparkle of blue neon was what drew me to shoot it.


----------



## Max

Column, Leslie and Eastern.


----------



## Max

A few more from the weekend, the only time I seem to be able to get some decent shooting in lately: alley portal, lower Leslieville; wheeled gates, defunct film studio lot (and former G20 detention centre); Eastern Ave looking east; and finally, for a frigid splash of colour, the Russell Car house.


----------



## whatiwant

In keeping with the eastside shots, here's one from the Cherry Beach playing fields.


----------



## mrjimmy

jawknee said:


> In keeping with the eastside shots, here's one from the Cherry Beach playing fields.


Great shot jawknee. Your sense of colour and composition are excellent.


----------



## whatiwant

mrjimmy said:


> Great shot jawknee. Your sense of colour and composition are excellent.


Thanks! I can't take credit for the colour though, that's the 'randomness' of hipstamatic.


----------



## The Doug

mrjimmy said:


> Kodak Infrared.


Well done, and very cool - I love IR imagery. I dabbled a bit in 2007. Tonight I reprocessed one of my very first test shots from back then. Subject matter is nothing special but I think I've got the processing about right (at least to my eye). 

I've got to get a new 67mm IR filter to fit my current mainstay lens. I'm sure it won't be cheap but hey why not. Hmm, maybe this payday I'll get the filter... and go on a photo safari on my day off next week. Fingers crossed it'll be a sunny day without wind.


----------



## Max

Stunning IR image, Doug.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Well done, and very cool - I love IR imagery. I dabbled a bit in 2007. Tonight I reprocessed one of my very first test shots from back then. Subject matter is nothing special but I think I've got the processing about right (at least to my eye).
> 
> I've got to get a new 67mm IR filter to fit my current mainstay lens. I'm sure it won't be cheap but hey why not. Hmm, maybe this payday I'll get the filter... and go on a photo safari on my day off next week. Fingers crossed it'll be a sunny day without wind.


Thanks Doug. I'm a huge fan of IR also. I still have 4 rolls left. It used to be the only film I shot. I concur with Max, this shot is fantastic. The subtlety of tone is sublime.


----------



## Niteshooter

Wow again! Nice work Doug!

I've got several old B+W filters used with IR film from way back but I've always been tempted to have one of my old DSLR's converted by Lifepixel.


Products


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. IR pictures have always fascinated me - they have dreamlike or otherworldly qualities that draw me right in. 

I've never done IR with film, like I said I only dabbled a bit in 2007 with my D50 but I intend to do more as soon as I can. The image I posted was one of the first that I shot in 2007 and the original raw file is extremely dark / murky - look at it quickly and you wouldn't think much is there. I was pleasantly surprised at how much I could pull out of it last night. One of the benefits of shooting raw eh! 

The only thing I don't like about doing IR (without a surgically altered DSLR) is that shooting requires a tripod and is slow going e.g. set manual white balance on grass, frame & focus with filter off, put filter on, release shutter, cross fingers & wait. I can't remember the exact exposure times of my shots from 2007 but they were something like 2 to 6 seconds per image under afternoon sun - so if it's even slightly breezy, trees & greenery will blur out completely. Post-processing has a number of steps including red/blue colour channel swapping but all in all it's good geeky fun.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Bike path pano.


----------



## The Doug

^ That is cool.


----------



## The Doug

Niteshooter said:


> ...have one of my old DSLR's converted by Lifepixel.
> 
> Products


Did anyone check out the IR gallery link on the Lifepixel website? Ooh la la!


----------



## Guest

Taken on a recent trip to California from Twin Peaks


Frisco from Above by dalrealgerk, on Flickr

This one took a while to stitch! The full size is 23164x3971.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Inside the suburban tunnel


----------



## jimbotelecom

Louongo is a sieve.


----------



## Macified

Still away on vacation but thought I'd toss up a panoramic shot from Santorini.


----------



## Max

OK, I want to be there. Right. NOW. Trade places? I'm in a dingy office on Kipling Avenue. PM me. I'm around all week.

Great series of pics, folks. Jimbo, I dig the artistic license you took with the ped/bike tunnels. Well done - great texture and colour washes.


----------



## eMacMan

*Not gone yet!*

Deleted accidental double post. Been quite a while since I had that happen.


----------



## eMacMan

*Not gone yet!*

Not really sure I was doing anyone any favours taking this shot but these guys are disappearing from the prairie landscape far too quickly.

Did PhotoShop a wee bit to try and get the mood I wanted to create. Mainly just darkened the sky and lightened the subject.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jimbotelecom

eMacMan said:


> Not really sure I was doing anyone any favours taking this shot but these guys are disappearing from the prairie landscape far too quickly.
> 
> Did PhotoShop a wee bit to try and get the mood I wanted to create. Mainly just darkened the sky and lightened the subject.
> 
> View attachment 20352


Canadian grain elevators inspired French architect Le Courbousier and his modern designs.
Thank you for this. Also disappearing are barns. There are some very unique Canadian styles.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> OK, I want to be there. Right. NOW. Trade places? I'm in a dingy office on Kipling Avenue. PM me. I'm around all week.
> 
> Great series of pics, folks. Jimbo, I dig the artistic license you took with the ped/bike tunnels. Well done - great texture and colour washes.


Agree! Really nice stuff. Wish I had something to share.

Keep it rock'n...


----------



## Dr T

*Grain Elevator heritage*



eMacMan said:


> Not really sure I was doing anyone any favours taking this shot but these guys are disappearing from the prairie landscape far too quickly.
> 
> Did PhotoShop a wee bit to try and get the mood I wanted to create. Mainly just darkened the sky and lightened the subject.
> 
> View attachment 20352


Thanks for this. My grandfather built grain elevators all across Alberta, and most are now long gone.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Parliament Hill June 16 @ 9pm EST


----------



## jimbotelecom

Under the 8 lane highway.


----------



## Max

Nice, Jimbo. My favourite for composition and balance is the top one. Lovely rendering of the eye, for that matter. As for the parliament hill shots, I love the angle of the roofline on the second shot down. I used to remember the name of that building back in the day, when I lived there - is it the Supreme court complex? In any case, great shot of a massive, beautiful building.


----------



## Max

A couple of shots featuring quintessential COTU subject matter.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> A couple of shots featuring quintessential COTU subject matter.


Love the perspective of the first one. 

I like the second one simply for that terrifying scaffolding. It's been cool to watch them work their way down the building over the last year.


----------



## Max

Agreed. I would not want to be one of the workers up there. A slow task requiring loads of patience. Wonderful, however, to see how their work is paying off - the upper part of the tower gleams now, as if it were brand new. Nice to see. I wish that kind of attention had been paid to some of the now-vanished bits of historical Toronto.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Nice, Jimbo. My favourite for composition and balance is the top one. Lovely rendering of the eye, for that matter. As for the parliament hill shots, I love the angle of the roofline on the second shot down. I used to remember the name of that building back in the day, when I lived there - is it the Supreme court complex? In any case, great shot of a massive, beautiful building.


Thanks. Yeah it's the Supreme court building, an art deco wonder. 

I've been using my iPhone exclusively for these shots for a while now. I'm still not completely comfortable without a zoom...but using the iPhone is forcing me to be more aware of my positioning. There are limitations as sometimes you just can't get the right shot, peculiarities with the lens sensor, etc. But on the positive side to have this device handy at all times to take shots is a very big benefit.


----------



## Max

Agreed. Not having every nifty bell and whistle prompts you to (at least in theory) focus on the basics of framing and composition. I use my iPhone a fair amount but I find it frustrating that there's no image stabilization. Heck, I have to remind myself that it's more of a comm device than a camera. So I really can't complain.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Thanks. Yeah it's the Supreme court building, an art deco wonder.
> 
> I've been using my iPhone exclusively for these shots for a while now. I'm still not completely comfortable without a zoom...but using the iPhone is forcing me to be more aware of my positioning. There are limitations as sometimes you just can't get the right shot, peculiarities with the lens sensor, etc. But on the positive side to have this device handy at all times to take shots is a very big benefit.


I agree as well. Given too much equipment, I tend to over think the composition in music, art & photography. I usually have to give myself some constraints in order to focus (no pun intended). I find that using the iPhone, I get a lot of happy accidents... that said, a lot of throwaways too.


----------



## Max

Totally agree with the music comment. I routinely trip myself up in the over-indulgence department, simply due to a wealth of (relatively) inexpensive studio toys. All too easy to get lost in the surface appeal of all those shiny baubles.

I think it's true for most branches of the arts.


----------



## SINC

Rural Saskatchewan, wet and lush:


----------



## Max

Nice and greeeeen. I was down in the Niagara region this weekend past and saw a lot of lush growth there. Wonderful.

A couple from the few hundred shot over the last 72 hours:


----------



## Niteshooter

Wow that wreck is still there. Nice pix!


----------



## Niteshooter

Been having a lot of fun with the Panasonic ZS10 point and shoot camera. This fellow was zipping along our front stairs the other day. Pix hold up quite well, original was 22 x 16 and printed up quite nice at 20 x 15.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Nice!*



Niteshooter said:


> Been having a lot of fun with the Panasonic ZS10 point and shoot camera. This fellow was zipping along our front stairs the other day. Pix hold up quite well, original was 22 x 16 and printed up quite nice at 20 x 15.


Nice shot especially for a P&S.


----------



## Niteshooter

I've also been experimenting with my old Infra red filters from my film days. I have several B+W specialty filters for my 35mm cameras. 

These were shot in B&W mode on the little Panasonic ZS10 using the 093 which so far has given me the best results. Biggest challenge is to not get parts of my fingers in the shots!








The last pic was shot on colour mode with the same 093 filter. This filter is called a black filter as it pretty much looks black. Needs a ton of light to get a shot so a modified P&S or old SLR would be easier to work with.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> A couple from the few hundred shot over the last 72 hours:


Here too... elements... fire.


----------



## Niteshooter

Final installment. 

These were also shot with a Panasonic P&S but in this case the ZS7 which is the CCD version and not the MOS sensor that the ZS10 uses. I didn't do any post production work on the pix. This is what came out of the camera aside from Flickr resizing the originals.

I'm finding that saying about the best camera is the one you have with you to be quite true...


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> Wow that wreck is still there. Nice pix!


Probably will remain till it rusts completely. A little worse for wear then when I took this:


----------



## eMacMan

*Harvest Time*

View attachment 20423


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> This fellow was zipping along our front stairs the other day.


I see you're still getting mail delivery. 

(Nice clear shot Niteshooter - love the texture) 

I'm finding everyone's IR images very interesting. I have never tried any. . .yet.


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> I see you're still getting mail delivery.
> 
> (Nice clear shot Niteshooter - love the texture)
> 
> I'm finding everyone's IR images very interesting. I have never tried any. . .yet.


Rofl, took a sec to sink in good one! 

I have two 4/3 adaptors on the way from HK for Caon FD and Leica M. Both under $20 cdn shipping in. Was going to go for the Novoflex which is probably built better but in town the msrp is a whopping $299 and these things have no optics just a mount converter. 

I have a feeling for IR a converted camera will be easier to work with, big problem with the black filter and the P&S without viewfinder is I can't see the lcd so it's very hard to frame shots. 

Has anyone sent in a camera for conversion to Lifepixel?


----------



## JCCanuck

*Baby Robins!*

Shot some pics of some young Robins nesting on my deck a week plus ago. They have now flown the coup. The shots were cropped at least 50% and in low light.


----------



## eMacMan

Love the robin shots.:clap:


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Love the robin shots.:clap:


+1 
The fluffy down on their heads just slays me.


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> Has anyone sent in a camera for conversion to Lifepixel?


No, but I have considered sending in my D70, except the conversion was over $500 at one time and I wasn't about to do it myself. The electronic shutter of the D70 has some value to me as it flash syncs at any shutter speed, but now that the price of the conversion has gone down to $250....hmmmmm.


----------



## The Doug

Niteshooter said:


> I've also been experimenting with my old Infra red filters from my film days. I have several B+W specialty filters for my 35mm cameras...


Yowza those are great - keep experimenting eh! Would love to see more.


----------



## SINC

A real downpour at our campground along the river in Moose Jaw, SK. last evening produced a near-perfect rainbow, but I couldn't get it all due to tree cover.


----------



## kps

Nice rainbow SINC.


----------



## kps

Coming home tonight, my regular route was jammed, so I elected to take Mississauga's main drag...and to no surprise, also jammed at 6:45PM. LOL

Sitting in traffic I figured I might as well take out the iPhone and snap, snap...


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> A real downpour at our campground along the river in Moose Jaw, SK. last evening produced a near-perfect rainbow, but I couldn't get it all due to tree cover.


AMAZING... Just beautiful... don't always get great shots of rainbows!! :clap:


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> No, but I have considered sending in my D70, except the conversion was over $500 at one time and I wasn't about to do it myself. The electronic shutter of the D70 has some value to me as it flash syncs at any shutter speed, but now that the price of the conversion has gone down to $250....hmmmmm.


I know, I saw the price and started looking at some of my old cameras I'm not using any more..... the big problem with the filters I'm using is that they need huge amounts of light and even then I'm shooting at high ISO and slow shutter speeds.


----------



## Niteshooter

The Doug said:


> Yowza those are great - keep experimenting eh! Would love to see more.


Thanks! I'm experimenting with three filters from my film kit. All B+W, the 093 (deep purple) which so far seems to produce the best results though it needs lots and lots of light but it is the one that blocks out all visible spectrum and only passes IR. The 092 is a very deep red much darker than the standard red filters but doesn't produce as much of a dramatic result. The only other filter I tried was the 091 which is a slightly deeper red then the 25R filter that is commonly used with IR film. This last filter produced pretty much no effect. 

When I sort through some test shots I'll post up some more examples. Today was a write off, no sun!


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> Coming home tonight, my regular route was jammed, so I elected to take Mississauga's main drag...and to no surprise, also jammed at 6:45PM. LOL
> 
> Sitting in traffic I figured I might as well take out the iPhone and snap, snap...


Neat shot! Is the vignette something you added or is that from a case? Amazing colour.


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> Neat shot! Is the vignette something you added or is that from a case? Amazing colour.


Added in Lightroom. My own preset, then tweaked a little.


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> Added in Lightroom. My own preset, then tweaked a little.


Ahh, very cool shot indeed! Thanks!


----------



## Niteshooter

Some more experimentation with the Infrared filters for film.

These were shot with the GF2 and 14-42 kit lens. The first thing I discovered with this camera is that I can't see the LCD at all so composing and focusing with the 093 filter is a matter of going to manual focus and taking a guess. Also haven't found if there is a setting for B&W vs only colour so this batch will be in colour. I found a monochrome setting but it wasn't the same as the B&W setting on the ZS10. Will need to read the manual again to see what I missed. This camera is not as simple to navigate as the ZS10 or ZS7. The 093 still gives the best IR effect though.



Flipping the shot to B&W helped it a little but I liked the results from the ZS10 better and I could at least seem a bit more detail in it's LCD. Also the ZS10 would AF even with the filter placed in front blocking out most of the light while the GF2 would not get a focus lock and had to be manually focused.



This next shot was done with the B+W 091 filter which is a bit deeper read than the standard 25 red but zero infrared effect. Also didn't cause any issues with viewing the LCD>



By far the most interesting effect on this camera is the 092 filter it was interesting that this filter works better here than on the ZS cameras though it might be exposure or another setting I didn't replicate. Plus not being able to compare B&W to B&W shots didn't help. Flipping the colour files to B&W gave me pix that did not come close to the effect I got with the ZS10.



It does create some pretty interesting skies though, welcome to Armageddon Ave....



Word of warning, I'm using a mirrorless camera and P&S cameras. Do not try this next shot with an SLR camera as you will damage your sight!


----------



## KC4

Intriguing IR shots Niteshooter..(especially the third one) I'm lLooking forward to seeing the next batch of them.


----------



## KC4

Natural Arch on the banks of the swollen Bow River. iPhone shot converted to B&W.


----------



## KC4

A hill of smoke and beans (Prairie smoke flowers in foreground with blooming Buffalo Beans in the background):
(another iPhone shot)


----------



## macdoodle

Kim, I love these photos, and as for the flowers I have never seen them, but i have heard the Buffalo Beans mentioned in conversation.... I have never heard of or seen the beautiful pink Smoke flowers... quite stunning!

Lucky you to find a natural type arch.. and of course i love B%W I always have...


----------



## SoyMac

*Sxsw*

From my first, and definitely not last, trip through Vegas and the South West...
(Warning: Photographic Clichés Ahead)


----------



## whatiwant

SoyMac said:


> From my first, and definitely not last, trip through Vegas and the South West...
> (Warning: Photographic Clichés Ahead)


Love the old cafe. Reminds me of scenes I see in the movies.


----------



## Max

Cliches? Maybe. Great pix? Indeed they are.

KC4: nice iphone shots!


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> From my first, and definitely not last, trip through Vegas and the South West...
> (Warning: Photographic Clichés Ahead)


Great shots SoyMac! Clichés? Nah... just timeless subject matter that never gets old and that I personally cannot see too much of... I love em.


----------



## Max

A trio from last weekend. A butterfly in its glorious synthetic habitat; vineyard with 'tranna off on the horizon; a steampunk-themed fountain at one of the newer casinos.


----------



## kps

Really nice series, Soy!


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> A hill of smoke and beans (Prairie smoke flowers in foreground with blooming Buffalo Beans in the background):
> (another iPhone shot)


WOW! Great shot! And from an iPhone too!


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> WOW! Great shot! And from an iPhone too!


+1... actually quite amazing considering the source of capture... I wonder if the iPod Touch camera is capable of similar quality? Aside from the technical aspects... great capture KC4, a very lovely shot and conversion.


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> WOW! Great shot! And from an iPhone too!





Max said:


> KC4: nice iphone shots!





screature said:


> +1... actually quite amazing considering the source of capture... I wonder if the iPod Touch camera is capable of similar quality? Aside from the technical aspects... great capture KC4, a very lovely shot and conversion.


Thanks guys. I have noticed a material improvement in the quality of my phone captures since I upgraded my iPhone from a 3G to a 4. The only remaining significant beef I have with it is trying to compose a shot with the sun behind you and reflecting on the screen. 

Might as well be a shot in the dark.


----------



## jimbotelecom

KC4 said:


> Thanks guys. I have noticed a material improvement in the quality of my phone captures since I upgraded my iPhone from a 3G to a 4. The only remaining significant beef I have with it is trying to compose a shot with the sun behind you and reflecting on the screen.
> 
> Might as well be a shot in the dark.


A lot of great shots. Good to see more iPhone shots. Rumour has the iPhone 5 with an 8 mpixel camera and the already announced volume button as a trigger. 

Here's an iPhone shot of my labour of love vineyard. Still 2 years away from full production. We will produce our first bottles this year. 

Cheers!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Last night's wicked rain up at the country place. iPhone.


----------



## KC4

jimbotelecom said:


> A lot of great shots. Good to see more iPhone shots. Rumour has the iPhone 5 with an 8 mpixel camera and the already announced volume button as a trigger.
> 
> Here's an iPhone shot of my labour of love vineyard. Still 2 years away from full production. We will produce our first bottles this year.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice! What grape variety(ies) are you growing?


----------



## jimbotelecom

KC4 said:


> Nice! What grape variety(ies) are you growing?


50% Frontenac Rouge and 50% Frontenac Gris. These are hybrids developed in Minnesota which are suitable for northern climates like Ottawa. There are a growing number of growers that range from Quebec's eastern townships into the Gatineau and Ottawa area. Our goal is to produce small batch organic wines for local consumption.


----------



## macdoodle

jimbotelecom said:


> Last night's wicked rain up at the country place. iPhone.


What a beautiful shot, and how interesting to see the water cascading down...

i can hardly believe it is from a phone camera.... I love the depth of colours

It will be interesting to see what kind of wine you will produce, that must be very exciting for you... hopefully you will have a spare bottle to share in the Shang...


----------



## SINC

iPhone 4 shot, downtown Moose Jaw, SK. remembering Capone's days there.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> iPhone 4 shot, downtown Moose Jaw, SK. remembering Capone's days there.


This is pretty interesting here Sinc, I didn't know Capone had connections in Saskatchewan...
I really like the photo and in the sepia color makes it look so 'authentic 30's..

I would love to hear this story , even in SAP sometime ... who knew?? 

Thanks for a bit of history I was unaware of.. and the great photo!


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> This is pretty interesting here Sinc, I didn't know Capone had connections in Saskatchewan...
> I really like the photo and in the sepia color makes it look so 'authentic 30's..
> 
> I would love to hear this story , even in SAP sometime ... who knew??
> 
> Thanks for a bit of history I was unaware of.. and the great photo!


Here is a quick overview of the story:

Virtual Saskatchewan - The Tunnels of Moose Jaw

Actually MJ has a very colourful history, especially the tunnels and River Street. 

See video in the Shang for more.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Here is a quick overview of the story:
> 
> Virtual Saskatchewan - The Tunnels of Moose Jaw
> 
> Actually MJ has a very colourful history, especially the tunnels and River Street.
> 
> See video in the Shang for more.


Thanks so much for this interesting piece of history, quite fascinating all in all, who knew indeed!!

BTW how did you get the sepia colour on your photo? is it an already available choice?
I do like it...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Thanks so much for this interesting piece of history, quite fascinating all in all, who knew indeed!!
> 
> BTW how did you get the sepia colour on your photo? is it an already available choice?
> I do like it...


It's built right in to Preview on your Mac:


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks Don,I haven't played much with Preview, but I shall give it a good look now, I didn't know these features were there... appreciate the lesson!!


----------



## phuviano

I don't post here often, but here's my latest photo.


Get my good side by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## SoyMac

phuviano said:


> I don't post here often, but here's my latest photo...


Wow!
I hope you post many more!


----------



## macdoodle

phuviano said:


> I don't post here often, but here's my latest photo.
> 
> 
> Get my good side by phuviano, on Flickr


Amazing!!:clap:

so clear and sharp !! what kind of camera and how long did you have to wait??


----------



## SINC

Moose Jaw, SK., lost in time.


----------



## SINC

Moose Jaw, SK., lost in time.


----------



## SINC

Moose Jaw, SK., lost in time.


----------



## screature

Gorgeous shots Don... Classic subject matter and nice conversions... I think some of the best shots you have posted. :clap:


----------



## Max

Yeah Sinc, well done. Good eye.


----------



## kps

Agree with the previous posters, nicely captured, SINC. Especially like the first two.


----------



## SINC

Moose Jaw, SK., again.

The cop shop behind city hall. Locals call it The Fortress:



















Back alley adjacent to The Fortress:


----------



## Macified

Caught this while waiting for dinner. Southern coast of Mykonos.


----------



## phuviano

SoyMac said:


> Wow!
> I hope you post many more!


I'll try to post more.



macdoodle said:


> Amazing!!:clap:
> 
> so clear and sharp !! what kind of camera and how long did you have to wait??


Nikon d7000, and a 105vr macro with a Raynox dcr-250 close up filter.


----------



## egremont

phuviano said:


> I don't post here often, but here's my latest photo.
> 
> 
> Get my good side by phuviano, on Flickr


Curious: what is the method used to add the graphic bug ?


----------



## KC4

egremont said:


> Curious: what is the method used to add the graphic bug ?


Wing power. I don't believe the bug was added after the shot was taken.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Wing power. I don't believe the bug was added after the shot was taken.


Agreed. You can even see the pink hue in the bugs wings from the flower.


----------



## egremont

okay: mea culpa

apologies to phuviano - I looked at his flicker postings, there are more.

Now, I would really like to know what the insect is and where it lives.


----------



## Macified

I believe they are hover flies. Pretty common, at least in Ontario.


----------



## phuviano

egremont said:


> apologies to phuviano - I looked at his flicker postings, there are more.


No worries, I'm not offended either way. There was a lot of sharpening and NR added to the photo through lightroom, so that's what gave you that impression.

Here's one I did for a contest on flickr. The theme is "reflections".


reflections by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## whatiwant

He actually gave a slight corner smile after I snapped this one. Something very haunting about a formal funeral for an officer. Not sure whose it was though.


----------



## SoyMac

jawknee said:


> He actually gave a slight corner smile after I snapped this one. Something very haunting about a formal funeral for an officer. Not sure whose it was though.


Cool shot. Something timeless about it, like it could be from 2011, or 1961.


----------



## whatiwant

SoyMac said:


> Cool shot. Something timeless about it, like it could be from 2011, or 1961.


Thanks SM! I think thats what struck me about the photo as well. Also the horse cop looks a lot like my grandfather when he was a young popo back in the 50s.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> He actually gave a slight corner smile after I snapped this one. Something very haunting about a formal funeral for an officer. Not sure whose it was though.


Nice shot Jawknee. 

I'd be tempted to crop the left side to get rid of that bright shape in the grass, which I find quite distracting.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> Nice shot Jawknee.
> 
> I'd be tempted to crop the left side to get rid of that bright shape in the grass, which I find quite distracting.


Thanks K,
I have no idea what those cement pads are. I remember when they were put in, but now that you mention it, it is pretty bright down there.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> Nice shot Jawknee.
> 
> I'd be tempted to crop the left side to get rid of that bright shape in the grass, which I find quite distracting.


Tried a crop, but I think it messes the balance (to my eye at least).
Quick hack-job here:


----------



## Max

I would crop it off from the left a bit more, and then I think it would balance. I liked the original too - I'd just take steps to 'cool off' that hot spot. Agreed though - somehow a timeless capture.

Greenhouse, 'round the bend from Horseshoe Falls:


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Greenhouse, 'round the bend from Horseshoe Falls:


That's pretty cool. I could lose myself in the middle there. Very optical!


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Nice shot Jawknee.
> 
> I'd be tempted to crop the left side to get rid of that bright shape in the grass, which I find quite distracting.


Naw just clone the grass over it. Does not alter the picture just gets rid of an annoyance.\ with out upsetting the balance.

Oops see it's already done.


----------



## Niteshooter

jawknee said:


> Tried a crop, but I think it messes the balance (to my eye at least).
> Quick hack-job here:


Hmm is it because you want the mounted police officer more centered? 

I guess it depends, for me it's out of balance in that I might want to put the officer further to the left and so that the doorway of the church is more centered. 

As it is now as I scan the frame my eye eventually winds up in the flower bed on the left above the grass. There is a lot going on in the photo including the lady running up the middle with the bright coloured bag.

If I was printing this for the paper and making sure the editors didn't mess up my photo I would crop in on the left to the left edge of the pillar so that it balances out with the other side though this now forces your eye to the middle where it wonders if the lady is actually the center of interest....

If I was getting picky I might knock down some of the green in the arch, desatch the cyan in the horses nose and the magenta cast to the right...


----------



## Niteshooter

Max said:


> I would crop it off from the left a bit more, and then I think it would balance. I liked the original too - I'd just take steps to 'cool off' that hot spot. Agreed though - somehow a timeless capture.
> 
> Greenhouse, 'round the bend from Horseshoe Falls:


I don't mind it the way it is, I think when I'm cropping and I'm stumped I sit back and ask myself what it is I'm trying to say. 

-is it the neat patterns in the roof?
-or the bright colourful flower beds

Or what is my eye really drawn to?

-is it the bright patch of windows on the right?
-the highlights in the patch of flowers on the bottom right?
-are they too distracting and draw my eye?


----------



## Niteshooter

*More infrared experiments*

We were up at John's garden which is a garden center located just south of Uxbridge Ontario. He stocks some pretty unusual plants and is located in a forest. His shade plants are located under the tall pines. These three shots were taken with an old Canon Pro1 digital camera and my B+W 093 filter on the Canon filter adaptor. 

Shutter speeds were quite slow and ASA was pumped to the cameras max of ISO 400. The camera would AF unlike the Panasonic GF 2 and because the Pro1 has an EVF I was actually able to see and compose my pix vs the LCD only cameras which are very challenging to view in the bright sunlight needed for IR.

Big problem is noise vs the ZS10 which so far is my favorite.


----------



## Niteshooter

I'm still trying to figure out the GF2, perhaps I need the optional EVF to really make it work with the 093 filter (there is one on a truck somewhere between here and NYC). As it is it is near impossible to see anything on the LCD of this camera even with it cranked up full brightness and ISO at 6400.

With the 093 filter this camera will not AF unlike the Pro1 and ZS10 so this makes things rather complicated since it's near impossible to see anything on the LCD. Oh and the camera won't shoot unless it gets an AF confirmation so you need to switch to manual focus. This would work really well if you could see something to focus on!

So here's the only nearly usable pic so far.



The black and white mode is really well hidden, this camera really doesn't seem to have very intuitive controls. I tried googling first and then stumbled upon a clue in DPreview.com's review. When things go to the camera's liking it' is capable of some nice stuff...


----------



## Niteshooter

SoyMac said:


> Cool shot. Something timeless about it, like it could be from 2011, or 1961.


Just occurred to me, the colour reminds me of Ektachrome 160T shot under daylight with a slight warming filter.


----------



## Max

Niteshooter said:


> I don't mind it the way it is, I think when I'm cropping and I'm stumped I sit back and ask myself what it is I'm trying to say.
> 
> -is it the neat patterns in the roof?
> -or the bright colourful flower beds
> 
> Or what is my eye really drawn to?
> 
> -is it the bright patch of windows on the right?
> -the highlights in the patch of flowers on the bottom right?
> -are they too distracting and draw my eye?


Excellent response, and point well taken!


----------



## camillel

Interesting and a very good Idea, how do you post those pictures? Let me know how and where I am very interested.

Camillel


----------



## Chealion

camillel said:


> Interesting and a very good Idea, how do you post those pictures? Let me know how and where I am very interested.
> 
> Camillel


Hi Camillel,

Welcome to ehMac! Check out the FAQ for how to post images and attachments. 

It's just a matter of using the image buttons in your reply window and/or manually typing in the BBCode tags.


----------



## camillel

Let's give it a try…
MobileMe Gallery

Hope it works
Taken with a Nikon D3 in an overcast day.
Lens used 28-300 Nikon
Aperture F22
ISO 500
Focal length 92 mm
Shutter speed 1/125

Enhanced out of focus on the background with photoshop

Hope everything is right

Camille

[/IMG]I
t's just a matter of using the image buttons in your reply window and/or manually typing in the BBCode tags.[/QUOTE]


----------



## camillel

Let's give it a try…
MobileMe Gallery

Hope it works
Taken with a Nikon D3 in an overcast day.
Lens used 28-300 Nikon
Aperture F22
ISO 500
Focal length 92 mm
Shutter speed 1/125

Enhanced out of focus on the background with photoshop

Hope everything is right

Camille

[/IMG]I
t's just a matter of using the image buttons in your reply window and/or manually typing in the BBCode tags.[/QUOTE]


----------



## screature

camillel said:


> Let's give it a try…
> MobileMe Gallery
> 
> Hope it works
> Taken with a Nikon D3 in an overcast day.
> Lens used 28-300 Nikon
> Aperture F22
> ISO 500
> Focal length 92 mm
> Shutter speed 1/125
> 
> Enhanced out of focus on the background with photoshop
> 
> Hope everything is right
> 
> Camille
> 
> [/IMG]I
> t's just a matter of using the image buttons in your reply window and/or manually typing in the BBCode tags.


It worked well enough. Beautiful subject matter... Too bad about the overcast day as I feel the photo lacks "light" and "shade" but this is to be expected on an overcast day. Maybe the help of a fill flash would have helped in this occasion... set low (or using a diffuser) so as to not provide a "flash" feel....

Maybe a B&W conversion could add something to the photo as opposed to a colour version.

But overall a decent job IMO for what it is worth... keep' em coming Camille.


----------



## SoyMac

camillel said:


> let's give it a try…
> mobileme gallery
> ...


Nice shot, Camille! 
If you're adding out-of-focus backgrounds (bokeh) to your portraits, it might be time for you to invest in a faster lens (wider maximum aperture/F-Stop). A faster lens will allow you to add natural bokeh to your shots, right out of the camera, and save you much time and energy not having to do it later with software.

And again, beautiful shot. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## camillel

I own an 85 1,8 leaf shutter Nikon lens and also a 50 1.8 but I really like the 28-300 for the versatility, but you are right it would make a much nicer background. But 28-300 is a very handy lens for a lazy photographer. I should try for portrait that 105 macro lens, wonder if it would give nice results. Thanks for the reply it puts me back in the right track. Have a great day
Camille


----------



## kps

@Niteshooter: like the IR forest shots, real nice. 

Is it the way you processed them or do you lose contrast with digital IR?


----------



## kps

camillel said:


> I own an 85 1,8 leaf shutter Nikon lens and also a 50 1.8 but I really like the 28-300 for the versatility, but you are right it would make a much nicer background. But 28-300 is a very handy lens for a lazy photographer. I should try for portrait that 105 macro lens, wonder if it would give nice results. Thanks for the reply it puts me back in the right track. Have a great day
> Camille


Stop being lazy!

The 85/f1.8 is a great portrait lens on a full frame D3 and gives you natural bokeh instead of that Photoshop cheese.

You have some great shots in your gallery, post them!


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> @Niteshooter: like the IR forest shots, real nice.
> 
> Is it the way you processed them or do you lose contrast with digital IR?


Hi, I think it's mainly the sensors in the cameras. I've tried 4 different cameras so far and I like the results from the Panasonic ZS10 best. I keep forgetting to try my DSLR's. 

I try not to do too much post work on the pix mainly because it's an experiment and I wanted to try and share my results, plus don't want folks to be fooled by a heavily photoshopped pic only to find out they can't easily reproduce it. When I used to shoot IR film I found the results could be quite low contrast too so the pix from the Pro1 are close.there are several types of filters that can give fairly different effects on the film side and these can be used on digital cameras with mixed results. I did add a bit of contrast and added more density because the originals are even worse!

The big challenge is focus, with the 093 (aka black filter) it was always a challenge because it filters out almost all visible light sort of like looking through a welders goggles only I think darker still. But it seems with the right sensor you can get some pretty neat reults.

The Panasonic ZS10 doesn't seem to have any problems focusing in bright sunlight while the Panasonic GF2 won't AF at all which I found surprising. Luckily the GF2 has a manual mode but if you can't see anything it's kind of tough. 

Oddly my old Canon Pro1 could AF which was interesting though the pix are pretty soft from motion blurr even cranked up due to low ISO.


----------



## Niteshooter

Max said:


> Excellent response, and point well taken!


Thanks! 

It can be tough to edit your work sometimes, the problem being the experience is still fresh in your mind so other things might be a factor. Not sure if that made sense but some times I find if I go back to old pix and work on them some of the novelty of the moment has worn off and I can look at them more subjectively.


----------



## Max

Agreed. I find this approach works with most creative endeavours. One tends to be a better editor some time after 'the heat of the moment.' I was just wandering through my Lightroom catalog and was astonished to see how much a slew of two-week old photos were crying out for a smarter crop or a more careful colour treatment. It's as if I hadn't really looked at them before. I suppose that, in a sense, that's exactly what had happened.


----------



## Max

Looking upward, Code's Mill Inn, Perth, Saturday.


----------



## kps

Niteshooter said:


> Hi, I think it's mainly the sensors in the cameras. I've tried 4 different cameras so far and I like the results from the Panasonic ZS10 best. I keep forgetting to try my DSLR's.
> 
> I try not to do too much post work on the pix mainly because it's an experiment and I wanted to try and share my results, plus don't want folks to be fooled by a heavily photoshopped pic only to find out they can't easily reproduce it. When I used to shoot IR film I found the results could be quite low contrast too so the pix from the Pro1 are close.there are several types of filters that can give fairly different effects on the film side and these can be used on digital cameras with mixed results. I did add a bit of contrast and added more density because the originals are even worse!
> 
> The big challenge is focus, with the 093 (aka black filter) it was always a challenge because it filters out almost all visible light sort of like looking through a welders goggles only I think darker still. But it seems with the right sensor you can get some pretty neat reults.
> 
> The Panasonic ZS10 doesn't seem to have any problems focusing in bright sunlight while the Panasonic GF2 won't AF at all which I found surprising. Luckily the GF2 has a manual mode but if you can't see anything it's kind of tough.
> 
> Oddly my old Canon Pro1 could AF which was interesting though the pix are pretty soft from motion blurr even cranked up due to low ISO.


Thanks. I'm not sure I want to bother trying digital IR using the filter route. If I were to get into this, I'd go with a conversion of the old D70.


----------



## mrjimmy

Started fooling around with the LX5 this weekend.


----------



## whatiwant

mrjimmy said:


> Started fooling around with the LX5 this weekend.


Not sure what an LXS is (luddite here), but I really like the little strand of horizon, on the right, that ties in with the greenery on the left. And the juxtaposition of trees with the uprights in the window.


----------



## mrjimmy

jawknee said:


> Not sure what an LXS is (luddite here), but I really like the little strand of horizon, on the right, that ties in with the greenery on the left. And the juxtaposition of trees with the uprights in the window.


Thanks Jawknee. An LX5 is the model of a Lumix camera. A point and shoot with good glass and a nice wide angle lens. 

I like the contrasts/ comparisons as well. I'm drawn to creating diptychs these days. I find it challenges me more.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks Jawknee. An LX5 is the model of a Lumix camera. A point and shoot with good glass and a nice wide angle lens.
> 
> I like the contrasts/ comparisons as well. I'm drawn to creating diptychs these days. I find it challenges me more.


How are you liking the LX5 mrj? I am completely torn between it and the Canon S95. I think I have read every review on them both out there including side by side comparisons and it seems depending on the reviewer the results are pretty much split down the middle with the LX5 edging out the S95 in some reviews and with others the S95 edging out the LX5.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> How are you liking the LX5 mrj? I am completely torn between it and the Canon S95. I think I have read every review on them both out there including side by side comparisons and it seems depending on the reviewer the results are pretty much split down the middle with the LX5 edging out the S95 in some reviews and with others the S95 edging out the LX5.


I love it. The controls are easily accessed and the quality of the images is remarkable. 

I also compared the two as Canon has been my digital of choice since buying the G3 for -GASP- around $1200.00 less than 10 years ago. 

The 24mm lens and larger body size won out for me in the end. I found the S95 a bit too small and flimsy for my tastes. I like the fact that the LX5 has a rangefinder feel.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> I love it. The controls are easily accessed and the quality of the images is remarkable.
> 
> I also compared the two as Canon has been my digital of choice since buying the G3 for -GASP- around $1200.00 less than 10 years ago.
> 
> The 24mm lens and larger body size won out for me in the end. I found the S95 a bit too small and flimsy for my tastes. I like the fact that the LX5 has a rangefinder feel.


Thanks for this mrj.... I guess I am just going to have to drag myself out to Henry's and give them both a test drive to see what "feels" best for me as it seems based on the reviews I really can't go too wrong with either one...

Let's see some more LX5 shots...!


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Looking upward, Code's Mill Inn, Perth, Saturday.


Nice shot Max... been there a few times, they did a really great reno/restoration on that place, the interior courtyard has such a wonderful feel to it.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Thanks for this mrj.... I guess I am just going to have to drag myself out to Henry's and give them both a test drive to see what "feels" best for me as it seems based on the reviews I really can't go too wrong with either one...
> 
> Let's see some more LX5 shots...!


No problem. I understand the dilemma of choice.

A test drive is the best idea. Once you take a shot with both I bet the answer will reveal itself.


----------



## Max

Screature, agree about that mill. Really nice restoration. The old downtown part of Perth is wonderful. Reminds me of Elora.

The LX-5 has a nicer build quality than its Canon competitor - but with that protruding lens, it's bulkier, too. I think the Canon will perform better in low light, however. Like mrjimmy,I am very happy with my choice - the 24 mm and the solid metal chassis was the ticket for me. My wife has the same camera in white. We've both managed to drop our cameras from a height of a couple of feet and no dents... they are impressive little bricks.

That said, the new Olympus offerings are really something - the fast autofocus and smart retro styling are really sexy draws.


----------



## Max

Another from the weekend: farmstead off of Highway 45.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Another from the weekend: farmstead off of Highway 45.


Nice shot Max. 

I guess that was shot using the "pano" mode on the LX5...? Thanks for the feed back on the LX5... for some reason I thought you were shooting using the LX4.

Yes they have done a great job rejuvenating the old town part of Perth... never been to Elora.

Re: Olympus... Yeah I have considered the micro 2/3rds in all their offerings but I want something really compact otherwise it is going to feel too much like I am still lugging around a (albeit a small one) DSLR. I really want something compact that I don't have to carry extra lenses and the zooms for the micro 2/3rds are still to bulky for what I am looking for... an always with me going out at night on vaca or otherwise camera. For "serious" shooting will still be using my Nikon D300 and all 10lbs of gear and lenses. 

Thanks for the thought though...


----------



## Max

If you want compact, then the LX-5 is not for you. Go for the Canon, then. Its lens barrel retracts into the body once you're done with it.

But then again, all of these compacts amount to compromises of one sort or another... actually, you could say the same of all cameras, regardless of brand and type.

Personally, I'm very excited about the new Oly offerings... but they won't be appearing on store shelves until August or later. I expect that by then, cams like the LX-5 and the Canon you like will look that much longer in the tooth. Cruel thing about this industry - the more competitive the segment, the higher the rate of (at least perceived) obsolescence.


----------



## Max

BTW, to answer your question - no pano stitchery involved in that farm shot. That's just what the 24 mm lens gives you - a boon for interior and landscape/urban shooting.

Alleyway, my neck of the woods, last Saturday morning.


----------



## Max

If ultra-portability is your goal Screature, I'd be looking at Canon's Elph series. Small sensor, sure, but pretty good IQ for such a small, shirt pocket cam. In many ways it's ideal because you don't have to think about committing to carrying it around - it's grab-and-go.

Me, I want something more robust, with a bigger sensor that affords much better image quality yet still fits into a modest bag and still doesn't approach an SLR kit for sheer bulk. Hence my going with the LX-5.

Like I said, they're all compromises.

Little artist, Leslieville.


----------



## Max

mrjimmy said:


> Started fooling around with the LX5 this weekend.


Cool. Show us some more diptychs, man. I love the concept and use it fairly regularly at work... always intrigued to see what different people will come up with in terms of combinations.

Congrats on the new Panny... when I picked mine up at Downtown Camera the sales guy praised the whole LX series, saying they were highly spec'd and therefore historically showed higher resistance to the inevitable forces of obsolescence/market erosion. He didn't have to give me the pep talk - I came in knowing exactly what I wanted and he happened to be all too happy to sell me one.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Canada Day - Rural pics

I spent my Canada Day at a fundraiser for our local land trust just outside of Perth, Ontario.
There were about 250 people in the barn, featuring a local celtic ensemble. My one regret was not having a better camera to capture the interior ambience of the barn as the iphone is too noisy with little light. Nonetheless I managed to capture some of the outdoor scene of what was once a holstein raising operation and is now a garlic farm.


----------



## Max

Great trio! I was in the area, too - returning to Lombardy to, among other things, hunt down some pieces of barn board for the studio.

I think I like the middle shot best. That door looks massive, like the monolith from _2001._ And the colour is so rich. Looks very painterly.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> If you want compact, then the LX-5 is not for you. Go for the Canon, then. Its lens barrel retracts into the body once you're done with it.
> 
> But then again, all of these compacts amount to compromises of one sort or another... actually, you could say the same of all cameras, regardless of brand and type.
> 
> Personally, I'm very excited about the new Oly offerings... but they won't be appearing on store shelves until August or later. I expect that by then, cams like the LX-5 and the Canon you like will look that much longer in the tooth. Cruel thing about this industry - the more competitive the segment, the higher the rate of (at least perceived) obsolescence.





Max said:


> BTW, to answer your question - no pano stitchery involved in that farm shot. That's just what the 24 mm lens gives you - a boon for interior and landscape/urban shooting.
> 
> Alleyway, my neck of the woods, last Saturday morning.





Max said:


> If ultra-portability is your goal Screature, I'd be looking at Canon's Elph series. Small sensor, sure, but pretty good IQ for such a small, shirt pocket cam. In many ways it's ideal because you don't have to think about committing to carrying it around - it's grab-and-go.
> 
> Me, I want something more robust, with a bigger sensor that affords much better image quality yet still fits into a modest bag and still doesn't approach an SLR kit for sheer bulk. Hence my going with the LX-5.
> 
> Like I said, they're all compromises.
> 
> Little artist, Leslieville.


Thanks for all the follow up posts Max, much appreciated. I don't want to compromise image quality so I am not out for one of the ultra compacts, the S95 is as small as I want to go and I think the LX5 when compared to lugging around my D300 on a night out will seem like a god send.

I will be checking them out side by side at Henrys soon and will be sure to report back once a decision has been made.

Nice captures BTW.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Canada Day - Rural pics
> 
> I spent my Canada Day at a fundraiser for our local land trust just outside of Perth, Ontario.
> There were about 250 people in the barn, featuring a local celtic ensemble. My one regret was not having a better camera to capture the interior ambience of the barn as the iphone is too noisy with little light. Nonetheless I managed to capture some of the outdoor scene of what was once a holstein raising operation and is now a garlic farm.


Great shots jimbo.... I lke 'em all I think the first one may be my favourite.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Great trio!


+1


screature said:


> Great shots jimbo....


+1

nice!


----------



## Max

Keeping this thread chugging along...


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Keeping this thread chugging along...


Were you in for some medical work Max? Kinda creepy... but a good shot nonetheless.


----------



## Max

Just to have stitches removed from a sliced thumb. Not to worry.

The creepiness is just what I was hoping to evoke. Sterility, anonymity and the spectre of disease and death.

I know, real bag of laughs here.


----------



## Max

Moving along.... view from an east-end alley, last night:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Just to have stitches removed from a sliced thumb. Not to worry.
> 
> *The creepiness is just what I was hoping to evoke.* Sterility, anonymity and the spectre of disease and death.
> 
> I know, real bag of laughs here.


I'm sure it was your intent.. it was very effective.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Moving along.... view from an east-end alley, last night:


Looks like a teenagers tree fort dream come true.... OK maybe just mine as a teenager and very accomplished tree fort builder...

The last one we made was complete with a draw bridge over a stream, a fence, a catapult and a found Hibachi for heat... It was male teenage heaven.


----------



## Max

Used to dig making forts and treehouses back in the day, too. Last time I was in Ottawa I visited a site in the south end that I used to frequent with my brothers and our friends, back in the late 60s/early 70s. It was close to a limestone quarry that's long since been filled in, replaced with a town home complex; and the deep, seemingly endless woods we used to rove through have vanished under rows of tract housing. But back then we often stole away some time biking down what we called "the tire tracks," which ran through those woods for miles on end .... great place to hunt for red bellied snakes and salamanders, too. Ahhh, the innocence of youth.

Totems, Lakeshore Rd East.


----------



## jimbotelecom

I love those leftovers from what was a Gardiner exit ramp. Nice shot Max.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> I love those leftovers from what was a Gardiner exit ramp. Nice shot Max.


Add me to the list of lovers. 
+1 !


----------



## Max

Thanks, guys. I got off a good series from 2001, when they were taking 'the Gardiner stump' down. Will see if I can dig one of 'em up.


----------



## Max

Yeah, here's a few. Nice touch: the cleaned up 'ghost colums' have early Toronto historical photographs mounted on the lower reaches, along with shots taken by some artist from the days the of the stump's demolition. And at night, they are lit up by floods... very sculptural now.


----------



## kps

Great stuff Max, thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Max

Danke, kps. And a recent shot to show just how nicely it all cleaned up. Mind you, I rarely think about such beautification whenever I'm in stop and go traffic moving westbound in the morning, just waiting to get up _onto_ the Gardiner and on with my day...


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max, those are urban photography inspring. Now I have to dig up some shots from the past. Great pix!!!


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yeah, here's a few. Nice touch: the cleaned up 'ghost colums' have early Toronto historical photographs mounted on the lower reaches, along with shots taken by some artist from the days the of the stump's demolition. And at night, they are lit up by floods... very sculptural now.


Love the first one with the bent rusted rebar against the blur sky... great shots Max.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Screature.

Time for a non-Max pic, methinks!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Vieux Montreal.


----------



## Max

Very nice, Jimbo. A favourite subject, personally. Really like the last one in particular, although I also like the gritty texture of the second one from the top too... nice and vivid depiction.

Expecting Doug to chime in any moment now...


----------



## Max

One Vieux Montreal shot deserves another... this one's a bit frostier, owing to its late December nature. Some great edifices there.


----------



## SINC

A shot of Moose Jaw's infamous River Street.










And around the corner:


----------



## Max

I'm liking these new directions you're going in, Sinc. B & W and acute angle shots of buildings... good work, keep going.


----------



## Niteshooter

Max said:


> Used to dig making forts and treehouses back in the day, too. Last time I was in Ottawa I visited a site in the south end that I used to frequent with my brothers and our friends, back in the late 60s/early 70s. It was close to a limestone quarry that's long since been filled in, replaced with a town home complex; and the deep, seemingly endless woods we used to rove through have vanished under rows of tract housing. But back then we often stole away some time biking down what we called "the tire tracks," which ran through those woods for miles on end .... great place to hunt for red bellied snakes and salamanders, too. Ahhh, the innocence of youth.
> 
> Totems, Lakeshore Rd East.


That is a really interesting perspective! Nice!


----------



## Niteshooter

Black and white really work with the Moose Jaw and Montreal pix! Sorry for the short replies, chimpin on the iPad w/stylus.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I'm liking these new directions you're going in, Sinc. B & W and acute angle shots of buildings... good work, keep going.


+1 Agreed really nice stuff SINC.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Vieux Montreal.


That's the old Sun Life building isn't it jimbo? Nice shots.


----------



## jimbotelecom

screature said:


> That's the old Sun Life building isn't it jimbo? Nice shots.


Merci


Aldred Building,
501-507 Place d'Armes
Heritage Award, Commercial/industrial or office building, 2002

The work of architects Ernest Isabell Barott and Gordon Home Blackader, this early 1930s Art Deco skyscraper is a crown jewel of Old Montréal's heritage architecture. The 23-storey structure was named after J.E. Aldred, original owner of the Shawinigan Water and Power Company. The building owes its characteristic silhouette to a zoning bylaw of the era, inspired by one passed in New York City, that placed height restrictions on buildings. Hence the set-back design, which creates the illusion of reduced height. With its emphasized verticality, remarkable variety of stylized geometric bas-reliefs on the spandrels and other divisions, and overall verve, the building is a fine example of the Art Deco ideal, the birth of which is traditionally traced to the 1925 Exposition internationale d'arts décoratifs et industriels modernes in Paris. (Source: City of Montréal)


----------



## Max

Niagara Glen, from a few weekends back.


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> Thanks for all the follow up posts Max, much appreciated. I don't want to compromise image quality so I am not out for one of the ultra compacts, the S95 is as small as I want to go and I think the LX5 when compared to lugging around my D300 on a night out will seem like a god send.
> 
> I will be checking them out side by side at Henrys soon and will be sure to report back once a decision has been made.
> 
> Nice captures BTW.


Sorry been away. I'd agree with Max in terms of compromise. The LX5 has a great lens. A friend at work has the Canon and it really is small but I have to confess I'm getting spoiled by the superzoom on the Panasonic ZS10 and ZS7 series cameras.

Just some general thoughts, there is quite the range of controls and how they are adjusted on the different cameras. Some things I find very useful that I didn't think I would. 

- touch LCD screen, I will preface this with the fact that I HATE looking through a screen smeared with greasy finger prints but on two of the Panasonics I use (ZS10 and GF2) they both have the ability to set your focus point by tapping the screen directly on the subject. This is incredibly useful with focus tracking on and having an off center subject. 

- long zoom lens range, the little P&S ZS10 has a crazy long zoom 24-380ish optical which as most folks would say = not so sharp pix. Oddly that's not really what I'm finding and I think the handiness of having such a broad range really makes a huge difference. That and sometimes I'm feeling lazy about moving back and forth vs pushing the lever and sometimes I just can't get close enough.

- short zoom, I find the 14-42 on the GF2 kind of limiting but very sharp think really will depend on what it is you like to shoot. The GF2 could be a contender if you think you might want longer or shorter or faster lenses in the future though I keep talking myself out of a longer lens because then I'm back to the DSLR headache of packing a kit full of lenses. Kind of why I like the little superzoom P&S cameras.

- control layout, the trend seems to be towards getting rid of buttons or making then perform multiple features, I find this can be extremely irritating when you have to dig down to set something you use frequently like switching from B&W to Colour. 

- slipperiness of the body, I nearly dropped the ZS7 as I was taking it out of the box for the first time, these little cameras have pretty smooth bodies which can be slick as a bar of soap!

I haven't used the LX5 but it has a very fast lens and it takes the EVF that the GF1 and GF2 use which can be really handy if you shoot in bright conditions.


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> Sorry been away...


Thanks for the input NS, much appreciated...


----------



## Max

I sometimes find myself jonesing for one of those superzooms... I was out on the Leslie St. Spit this afternoon and one of those would have been good to get some nice bird captures.

Life's a beach: Sherbourne Commons, yesterday afternoon. Stumbled across this on my way back from exploring the west end.... bit surreal but clearly many of the city's inhabitants already know about this little urban oasis for ardent sun-lovers.


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> Thanks for the input NS, much appreciated...


Glad to help! One other thing I thought of and this is personal. 

The LCD makes a big difference, in the Panasonic range the ZS8 and ZS10 are nearly identical. Same lens but different sensors and LCDs. The reason I mention the LCD is because I gave Annette my ZS7 which was last years model and was replaced by the ZS10. I bought a ZS8 because it was the same price as my old camera at Canada Computers but it didn't have the GPS or the high resolution LCD of the ZS10. 

Took the ZS8 out for the day and really hated the quality of the pix based on what I was seeing on the LCD. Not sure why but I happened to swap the card from the ZS8 into the ZS7 and suddenly all the pix I thought weren't good were fine. 

I mulled that over for a day and realized I would hate shooting with this camera because though the pix were fine I would always think they weren't based on the LCD so took it back in for the ZS10 and I'm very happy with the results. 100% psychological 0% real world problem....

At work I've printed a few unenhanced full frames from the ZS10 on our Epson 4400 printer at 15 x 22 and they are amazing sharp, low noise and spot on colour. I think unless you need to be blowing the pix up to this kind of size all the time these little cameras are doing some pretty amazing things.


----------



## Niteshooter

Max said:


> I sometimes find myself jonesing for one of those superzooms... I was out on the Leslie St. Spit this afternoon and one of those would have been good to get some nice bird captures.
> 
> Life's a beach: Sherbourne Commons, yesterday afternoon. Stumbled across this on my way back from exploring the west end.... bit surreal but clearly many of the city's inhabitants already know about this little urban oasis for ardent sun-lovers.


Redpath sugar makes a cool backdrop, nice shot again Max!


----------



## Max

Thanks, Niteshooter. I think it would have been a better shot had it not been for the time of day - it was very stark, harsh lighting. I'm not too happy with the conversion I did. Might have to restore it to the original and take another run at it.

A trio of construction shots from yesterday - Trump tower nearing its maximum height, Shangri-La project rising a bit to the west, and Libeskind's cool L tower clears its hoardings and goes vertical. That last is going to impose a pretty fetching presence on the St. Lawrence market area.


----------



## Max

Back to Sherbourne Commons - part of the Blue Edge program to revitalize the more decrepit parts of the COTU's waterfront.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Back to Sherbourne Commons - part of the Blue Edge program to revitalize the more decrepit parts of the COTU's waterfront.


Cool photo! I really like what they're doing down there. The work they've done on the southeast corner of sherb and lakeshore is pretty awesome looking. 

Was just reading a bee thread and thought I'd post this. Background is that we had no bees on our balcony las year. At that time my wife had to pollinate the tomato plants with a wee paintbrush and the yield was low to non-existent.


----------



## Max

Ahh, yes, the bee thing. Couple weeks back I took some wood filler and a putty knife and went up to our top deck, where at least a couple of bees had been busy making several good-sized holes in our fencing and posts. Those would-be homes have since been sealed but I've been keeping a sharp eye for signs of new digs - little piles of wood shavings popping up. We have mostly herbs growing up there but we do have a few flowers, so seeing bees and wasps is not uncommon. I just don't want the whole damned deck riddled with holes. I think we're safe for another season.

I like your intimate bug pix with the urban background - reminds me somehow of a drawing by R Crumb. Nice play on scale.


----------



## Max

Picnic table macro, Cherry Beach, saturday.


----------



## jimbotelecom

^^^^^^^^^^^^

So Max, is that a hemp heart?


----------



## Max

i dunno. I found it on the picnic table. Thought it might be a dog treat or something. I'd like to think that if it was hemp I'd recognize it. Hey man - I didn't smoke it, I just shot it!


----------



## screature

*Decisions, decisions...*

Reporting back... 

I just got back from having a hands on with the LX5 and the S95 and I don't think I have come any closer to making a decision as I am still torn between the two, here is why...

*LX5 Pros*

Nicer hold of the camera.
Leica lens.
Wider lens.
Multiple aspect ratios.
Overall build quality (although the Canon S95 is no slouch in this regard).
Neck strap.

*LX5 Cons*

A little bulkier (but not that drastically).
Lens cap.
Shorter Lens.
Clunky menu system.
Push button navigation in menu vs. scroll wheel.
No live preview of shooting adjustments.
More expensive.

*S95 Pros*

Very compact.
No lens cap necessary.
Longer Lens.
Control ring on lens gives a SLR instant adjustment feel.
Live preview of shooting adjustments.
Much better menu.
Scroll wheel for navigation of menu.
Seems very intuitive.
Fast overall system performance.
Cheaper.

*S95 Cons*

Canon lens not Leica.
Not as wide a lens.
No neck strap just hand strap.
No multiple aspect ratios.
Not as comfortable to hold.
Build quality not quite as good.

Those are my initial pros and cons based on my test drive...

I'm not that concerned with either as far as image quality is concerned because in every review I have read they are quite comparable with the LX5 having a slight advantage.

Sigh... I just wish the LX5 had the lens control ring and a better menu system along with the scroll ring navigation and then I think the LX5 would be the winner, but it doesn't so both are going to be a compromise one way or the other... for me at least.

I don't think I have ever been this torn about a buying decision in my life... well at least when it comes to a camera.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> i dunno. I found it on the picnic table. Thought it might be a dog treat or something. I'd like to think that if it was hemp I'd recognize it. Hey man - I didn't smoke it, I just shot it!


I'm goin' with dog treat...


----------



## Max

Me too. Lots of dogs about down there that day. Strange fibrous look to the the thing.

The menus thing on the Panny is something I quickly figured out and got around. As with any cam, once your'e familiar with its eccentricities it's nothing to change settings. As for the fiddly lens cap, that's something I too dislike but again it's never proved to be a problem... more an occasional nuisance. And I regularly make use of the multiple aspect ratios with the lens - something I find really useful.

As for longer lenses, as a rule I tend to favour width over length. This camera's zoom is still a step above my old Nikon 5100. It's only very rarely that I would want a real telephoto, but that's my shooting style, not yours.

Both are exceptionally well specified cameras, that's for sure.


----------



## Max

View from the Leslie St. Spit. two days ago:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ...And *I regularly make use of the multiple aspect ratios* with the lens - *something I find really useful*...


You do eh? I was kind of wondering about that and its usefulness as there are plenty of pixels available for cropping and I post process everything I shoot anywayI was kind of wondering about that, i.e. why crop in capture when I can crop in post as required anyway? 

Know what I mean?

Thanks for the continued feedback Max it is much appreciated.


----------



## Max

For me, most of the time the camera's aspect ratio is set to 16:9 because that ratio is best for what I shoot. Only if I'm doing a portrait or if the subject matter requires the full sensor or a more square format will I change it 1:1. I don't even bother with the other ratios, but I ought to play around a bit. In any case, if I'm shooting a big panoramic sweep of landscape, I know that using the 1:1 ratio will result in me cutting out a bunch of data top and bottom in post-processing - hence, I prefer to cut to the chase and shoot it close to the way I expect to visualize it in the end.

That said, I suppose for some the multiple aspect ratio feature might amount to little more than a gimmick. It works for me but the real draw of the camera was the larger sensor, the wide glass and the fact that it's Leica-badged... and its general size, of course. I don't need a speedy camera so much as one which produces consistently decent results - the rest of it is up to me.

The two cameras you're looking at have some subtle and not so subtle differences, but either one would be a rewarding purchase, I expect. I had been thinking of the Sony NEX line because the sensor size (and resultant image quality) is very impressive, but the relatively huge lens in combination with the teensy body made the package as a whole seem rather clunky and none too ergonomic. Plus it'd amount to buying into a system... if I was really going to go with Sony I'd be interested in the upcoming A77.

Be interesting to see what you eventually opt for, Screature. Good luck in making the decision.


----------



## Max

Another one, this time from the very end of the spit. This whole place fascinates me. Part nature preserve, part human dumping ground. Charmingly un-manicured - a real antidote to the boardwalk at the Beach, or the careful cultivation of High Park. A place that attracts avid birders, cyclists, bladers, lovers and camera freaks of all stripes.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from a run through Saskatchewan in the motor home.

Here are some shots with the Lumix LX3 through the windows of the rig rolling along at 100 kph. The yellow of Canaola fields on flatland north of Biggar. Flooded fields on flatland near Regina and an time worn family farmhouse near Rosetown. You'll have to forgive the bugs on the windows and the reflections.


----------



## whatiwant

max said:


> another one, this time from the very end of the spit. This whole place fascinates me. Part nature preserve, part human dumping ground. Charmingly un-manicured - a real antidote to the boardwalk at the beach, or the careful cultivation of high park.


+1 !!!


----------



## whatiwant

SINC said:


> time worn family farmhouse near Rosetown.


Is it possible to feel nostalgic when you've never actually been there? I think maybe it is, given the far reaching powers of hollywood/tv/movies. great shot SINC


----------



## phuviano

SINC said:


> Just got back from a run through Saskatchewan in the motor home.
> 
> Here are some shots with the Lumix LX3 through the windows of the rig rolling along at 100 kph. The yellow of Canaola fields on flatland north of Biggar. Flooded fields on flatland near Regina and an time worn family farmhouse near Rosetown. You'll have to forgive the bugs on the windows and the reflections.


^ Used to own an lx3 as well. Great little point and shoot. First pic makes it look like a boring drive.

Here's another macro for now.


Nice Eyes by phuviano, on Flickr

Must be a box of donuts lying around somewhere. 


Tax payers by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Niteshooter

Where there's food there's police.....


----------



## Max

SINC said:


> Just got back from a run through Saskatchewan in the motor home... an time worn family farmhouse near Rosetown. You'll have to forgive the bugs on the windows and the reflections.


I dig this photo, Sinc - love pictures of homes and buildings gone to seed. Only thing which looks a little out of place there is the attached greenhouse structure on the lower right.

Phuviano: amazing green bug shot, congrats.


----------



## Max

Land's end, Leslie Street Spit:


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> I dig this photo, Sinc - love pictures of homes and buildings gone to seed. Only thing which looks a little out of place there is the attached greenhouse structure on the lower right..


Yeah, a greenhouse would be out of place, but it is actually a plastic liquid sprayer tank strapped on a trailer platform the farmer tows behind his tractor. (Notice how it overhangs the platform on the right?) It's just parked in the shelter of the old house and creates that illusion.


----------



## Max

Ahh, now that makes more sense! Thanks for the clarification.... I was wondering about that.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

Just a shot I took in France a couple years ago, I forget exactly where. Everyone swears that I adjusted the color on it, but it was just a strange glow in the air that day.


----------



## screature

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> Just a shot I took in France a couple years ago, I forget exactly where. Everyone swears that I adjusted the color on it, but it was just a strange glow in the air that day.


I don't care if you did or didn't adjust it ROMA (I have to admit it looks adjusted.. and there is nothing wrong with that) just keeping posting more like this... Fantastic!


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

It was before I knew ANYTHING about photography, and I admit it does LOOK adjusted. Just a lucky fluke I guess. Taken with a point-and-shoot Powershot 560.


----------



## Max

Surreal. Looks like your typical tone-rich HDR image. Great shot. More, please.


----------



## kps

Wow Rats, great shot. Does look "shopped"...amazing.


----------



## Niteshooter

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> Just a shot I took in France a couple years ago, I forget exactly where. Everyone swears that I adjusted the color on it, but it was just a strange glow in the air that day.


Looks like a touch of shadow/highlight in Photoshop. Highlights are greyed down and you can see a halo on the rooftops and in the railing. Colour looks right.

Can't go wrong with France Pix though! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Niteshooter

Lawrence posted a note about this cool iPhone app called Paper Camera. Was out sketching with it today on the way back from AppleEXPO and last night at home.

Can do some pretty freaked out effects and it's a buck on the app store.


----------



## SoyMac

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> Just a shot I took in France a couple years ago, I forget exactly where. Everyone swears that I adjusted the color on it, but it was just a strange glow in the air that day.


Compelling photo. Really reminds me of small town, Quebec, or even back streets in Montreal.
Nice job!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Montreal early this morning


----------



## WCraig

*Muskoka backwoods church...*

Taken with my iPhone 3GS


----------



## SoyMac

WCraig said:


> Taken with my iPhone 3GS


Nice, stark geometry!


----------



## whatiwant

Adding another shot to the pile.


----------



## Niteshooter

Got my Canon FD adaptor for the Panasonic GF2. Stuck my old 50mm f1.2 on it and walked over to the back of Captain John's. Not bad at all.


----------



## Max

That guy is contemplating ending it all but he's too pissed off to bother jumping.

Great shot.


----------



## Max

View of downtown Hogtown from the rooftop of Murphy's Law, a week ago.

A few shots from Sibbald's Point, yesterday - glorious day that it was. What a great spot.

Finally, shooting through the dirty glass roof of the Smart, last week.


----------



## screature

The dirty glass shot is very cool Max.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> the dirty glass shot is very cool max.


+1


----------



## mrjimmy

The Emerald Isle.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> The Emerald Isle.


You in Ireland right now mrj?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> You in Ireland right now mrj?


Just back.


----------



## mrjimmy

Shadows.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Just back.


I hope you had a few good brews while you were there.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> I hope you had a few good brews while you were there.


Dublin is the city of a thousand pubs. I feel like I need to check into rehab.


----------



## kps

Wow Sibbald Point, haven't been there in like 30 years. Nice shots.

Yeah, that Smart car roof shot is great, like it a lot.

Mr.J, hope you had a great time on the Isle, awesome shot of the woods. Good work.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Dublin is the city of a thousand pubs. I feel like I need to check into rehab.


:lmao: Any standouts for you in terms of brands?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> :lmao: Any standouts for you in terms of brands?


There is only one brand in Ireland screature . I also imbibed in the other two.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> Mr.J, hope you had a great time on the Isle, awesome shot of the woods. Good work.


Had an awesome time thanks kps. Was only there for a few days and it was so chock-a-block I didn't have any time to take many photos at all. Sad but wouldn't trade it for the world.

The forest was on the path down towards the most beautiful lake you've ever seen. Like a mini Lake Louise.


----------



## Max

Kps, just discovered Sibbald Point. Makes for a great day trip. Easy to get to, no major highways to deal with once you're out of the city. Going back there on the weekend, methinks. Great value for the money. Twenty bucks and you're in for the day. Nice vibe, too. And the water was great.

Forgot how infinitely cool it is around the shores of Lake Simcoe. Highway 48 rocks, too.


----------



## Max

Trio of picnic table tableaux, Leslieville Market, yesterday morning.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Finally, shooting through the dirty glass roof of the Smart, last week.


Love the glass reflection shot. Great work.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> There is only one brand in Ireland screature . I also imbibed in the other two.


Yeah Guinness, I know. I have also had Murphy's and enjoy it very much. So what was the 3rd you had?

Seriously though there must be plenty of others.... I am just curious having never been to Ireland.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Ok... just askin.... I have never been to Ireland... I have drank plenty of Guinness and Murphy's... so you are telling me there is only one other brand native to Ireland?


Forums really are terrible at expressing nuance aren't they?

Not to derail too much - I was joshin' with you as Guinness is about as ubiquitous as water over there. The other two I was referring to are Harp and Smithwicks.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Forums really are terrible at expressing nuance aren't they?
> 
> Not to derail too much - I was joshin' with you as Guinness is about as ubiquitous as water over there. The other two I was referring to are Harp and Smithwicks.


Ok thanks... one last derailment... did you notice any difference between having them there than here in terms of taste? I have heard from many different people that the Guinness we get here is very different from the Guinness we get here so I was wondering if it is the same for the other brands as well.

P.S. I know your were joshin' mrj I just wanted to let you know I am seriously interested. 

Also just a FYI... before you replied I edited my post so you would better understand my meaning... my unedited post didn't come across the way I wanted it to... my bad. 

My edited post reads:



screature said:


> Yeah Guinness, I know. I have also had Murphy's and enjoy it very much. So what was the 3rd you had?
> 
> Seriously though there must be plenty of others.... I am just curious having never been to Ireland.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Trio of picnic table tableaux, Leslieville Market, yesterday morning.


Leslieville has a market? Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Max

Started several weeks ago, Jimbo. My wife is a regular volunteer - for which she receives nice discounts from the vendors. Looks like it's going to take. It runs until October, I believe. We live right around the corner from it so it's a no-brainer to go every Sunday morning and stock up on Mennonite meats and whatever fruit and veg is in season. Nice bakery and coffee goods happening, too. We've been wandering around shooting scenes there for the market's website... which is still being worked on, last I checked.

Flatiron residences going up at Carlaw and Dundas, couple weeks back.


----------



## Niteshooter

The roof shot is pretty cool, was wondering about the vents and control knobs I could see. Well seen!


----------



## SINC

Was out and about this morning and came across a brand new camera store that just opened in a local mall. They had an insane grand opening price on a Nikon Coolpix P500 and I could not resist. Just playing around with it. Top shot of flower is using zoom from about 10 feet away at about half power (it's a 36 x zoom). The other two shots are normal wide angle, then full zoom on tripod from same spot taken seconds apart. Some power this baby has when you compare that garage door in alignment with the sidewalk in the extreme background of the top shot to the full zoom on the bottom.


----------



## egremont

Sinc: really nice photos. Please post more as you "experiment" with new camera. 

Only problem I have now, is that I have spent allot of time today searching for the best price for a Tamron 90 mm lens for my Nikon D80. I want it to take pictures in in garden, at the beach etc. with the detail and more that your first flower shot shows. 

Your new camera and my lens choice are in the same price range.......decisions decisions


----------



## lreynolds

egremont said:


> Only problem I have now, is that I have spent allot of time today searching for the best price for a Tamron 90 mm lens for my Nikon D80. I want it to take pictures in in garden, at the beach etc. with the detail and more that your first flower shot shows.


I was looking for the same sort of lens, and ended up finding a gently used Tokina 100mm on Craigslist (very similar to the Tamron). Another option for you to consider. From all the reviews I read it sounded a bit nicer than the Tamron, and I love it on my D90.


----------



## egremont

lreynolds said:


> I was looking for the same sort of lens, and ended up finding a gently used Tokina 100mm on Craigslist (very similar to the Tamron). Another option for you to consider. From all the reviews I read it sounded a bit nicer than the Tamron, and I love it on my D90.


Thank you for this information. I will do some searching for the Tokina 100mm today.

I hope that you will post pictures using this lens in the future.


----------



## SINC

egremont said:


> Sinc: really nice photos. Please post more as you "experiment" with new camera.


Indeed I will, but apparently not today unless the monsoon here quits.


----------



## SINC

Got in a couple more today:


----------



## SINC

Knot exactly a whole, but will it fly?


----------



## Max

Nice bricks 'n mortar shot - and most excellent c/u on the woodgrain, Sinc. Well done, sir.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Knot exactly a whole, but will it fly?


Very nice SINC... looks like an a arrow head petrified in wood. Very cool.


----------



## Max

Cherry Beach shots, yesterday.


----------



## whatiwant

Birch Beach Lake Superior. 
After Sauna, bonfire.


----------



## mrjimmy

jawknee said:


> Birch Beach Lake Superior.
> After Sauna, bonfire.


I like the way you framed that. As if to steer you away from the fire being the subject and then leaving you wondering why the fire is there in the first place.

Very surrealist.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here's another diptych. This time it's Polaroid Spectra. I've been shooting Polaroid for years and still have a small stash of expired Spectra. I kept the Spectra because you're able to make multiple exposures with it which I love. Here are a couple shot this spring.

I've tweaked the brightness/ contrast a bit but left the colour and saturation put as it is true to the film as it is now. Both shots are comprised of two images each.


----------



## Max

mrjimmy said:


> Here's another diptych. This time it's Polaroid Spectra. I've been shooting Polaroid for years and still have a small stash of expired Spectra. I kept the Spectra because you're able to make multiple exposures with it which I love. Here are a couple shot this spring.
> 
> I've tweaked the brightness/ contrast a bit but left the colour and saturation put as it is true to the film as it is now. Both shots are comprised of two images each.


I like this. Would like to see them a bit larger mind you. Neat how they become abstract with the layering and resultant textures.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> I like this. Would like to see them a bit larger mind you. Neat how they become abstract with the layering and resultant textures.


It is interesting what happens when you begin to layer the image. I'm pretty careful with the layout when shooting. Also, you don't want to build up exposure unless that's you goal.

I usually like to print the ones I like large, like 24" x 24. For the web I usually keep everything at 10"w x 72dpi. Seems to be a nice balance between laptops and desktops. Also, keeping them small is a little bit of copyright protection.

In this case though, I was keeping them to approximate Polaroid sizing for effect.


----------



## jimbotelecom

iPhone flora shots


----------



## Max

Fantastic iPhone florals. That second one is outstanding.


----------



## SINC

Lil' old (big) Dragon Fly landed on the edge of the door of the rig today:


----------



## screature

Nice shot SINC incredibly sharp even the shadows of the dragon fly's wings.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice shot SINC incredibly sharp even the shadows of the dragon fly's wings.


That shot taken with my Nikon P500 from about 6 feet away using the telephoto zoom to get in close.


----------



## Macified

Playing around with a new lens on my older D50 body (while the battery for the D7000 charges)...

Ringo...


----------



## screature

Nice shot and conversion Macified... Ringo is a real cutie.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Lil' old (big) Dragon Fly landed on the edge of the door of the rig today:


Wow! Great shot SINC.


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## SINC

Backyard Flora


----------



## whatiwant

*Before/After*

Used the original image which most of you should recognize, in illustrator, reduced to 2 colour with live trace. Then used a friend's laser cutter to cut out the positive space. This is the first draft. I'm using it for album art (obviously duh) for a record I've been working pretty hard on over the last year. The final colour of the stock will be charcoal or black. Still searching out the best options.


----------



## SoyMac

jawknee said:


> Used the original image which most of you should recognize, in illustrator, reduced to 2 colour with live trace. Then used a friend's laser cutter to cut out the positive space. This is the first draft. I'm using it for album art (obviously duh) for a record I've been working pretty hard on over the last year. The final colour of the stock will be charcoal or black. Still searching out the best options.


Jawkneee, I'm loving this!


----------



## whatiwant

SoyMac said:


> Jawkneee, I'm loving this!


Thanks SM! It's been fun and challenging designing for laser cutters.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> Used the original image which most of you should recognize, in illustrator, reduced to 2 colour with live trace. Then used a friend's laser cutter to cut out the positive space. This is the first draft. I'm using it for album art (obviously duh) for a record I've been working pretty hard on over the last year. The final colour of the stock will be charcoal or black. Still searching out the best options.


Wow!
That's very cool. I already loved the image to start with, and this really gives it another huge visual, dimensional and tactile boost. 

Looking forward to seeing (and hearing) the finished product Jawknee!


----------



## phuviano

Went for a nature walk earlier today. 3 shots, 3 lenses, same flower. 


Susan's all around by phuviano, on Flickr


Solo by phuviano, on Flickr


Black-eyed Susan by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jimbotelecom

iPhone - Across the great divide - next to the bike path in Ottawa west.


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> iPhone - Across the great divide - next to the bike path in Ottawa west.


Nice one, Jimbo!


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Went for a nature walk earlier today. 3 shots, 3 lenses, same flower.


Nice phuviano... #3 is my favourite.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> iPhone - Across the great divide - next to the bike path in Ottawa west.


Amazing jimbo! Doesn't even look real, more surreal... The comp is almost a perfect example of the "golden mean"/"rule of thirds". Great job!

+ Welcome back from your "vacation"... nice to have you back.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> Amazing jimbo! Doesn't even look real, more surreal... The comp is almost a perfect example of the "golden mean"/"rule of thirds". Great job!
> 
> + Welcome back from your "vacation"... nice to have you back.


+1 
And great shots all!

Loving the flora and have one of my own to add. It's from a few months ago at lake rosseau.


----------



## whatiwant

Also I think you all need to see "the most poorly communicated prohibitive message" I've EVER seen in my life. At the rose garden in Belleville.


----------



## Niteshooter

Holy crap, that's a cool shot Jimbo!


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> Also I think you all need to see "the most poorly communicated prohibitive message" I've EVER seen in my life. At the rose garden in Belleville.


I'm so glad they don't allow dogs or bicycles in the worm picking area Jawknee. Everyone knows that dogs don't like worms and worms can't ride bikes.


----------



## KC4

OK, enough of my silly chatter...now, for some more pics:

I was walking around Glenmore Reservoir and Dam yesterday (with my iPhone) after a deadly thunderstorm had just passed over:


----------



## screature

Beautiful shots KC4 I especially like the graphic nature of the middle one. Great work. :clap:


----------



## Kazak

What he said. ^


----------



## SINC

Was at a car show this afternoon and this 46 Ford front grill caught my eye.


----------



## SoyMac

Really like those shots, KC4!
1. Love the lit foreground against the stormy background.
2. & 3. Photo geometry!


----------



## jimbotelecom

KC4 said:


> OK, enough of my silly chatter...now, for some more pics:
> 
> I was walking around Glenmore Reservoir and Dam yesterday (with my iPhone) after a deadly thunderstorm had just passed over:


iPhone power!! I like them all, especially the third shot where the shadow from the gating is being cast everywhere. More iPhone shots please.


----------



## whatiwant

@KC4 really like the lighting in 1. Amazing!


----------



## SINC

KC, impressive work with your iPhone! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Thanks guys! Mother nature was doing a great job as lighting assistant.


----------



## phuviano

KC4, lovely iPhone photos. Very good composition in all 3 photos.

Just messing around with the camera at home because I was bored.


I say tamato, you say tomato by phuviano, on Flickr



screature said:


> Nice phuviano... #3 is my favourite.


thanks screature.


----------



## SoyMac

phuviano said:


> ...Just messing around with the camera at home because I was bored....


Pretty cool, phuviano! 
Got any more, from the _Boredom Session_ ?


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Sunflower visitor*

iPhone


----------



## jimbotelecom

Lunch


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> Lunch


YES!

(is that the ol' "metal scratches" trick in PS?)


----------



## jimbotelecom

It's an iPhone app called scratchcam I like it.



SoyMac said:


> YES!
> 
> (is that the ol' "metal scratches" trick in PS?)


----------



## Macified

a couple of shots from the cottage.


----------



## SINC

I was in Drumheller, AB. Wednesday and took this shot of Horse Thief Canyon. Then I focused on the rock on the far side, shown in the red rectangle in the wide angle shot at top and zoomed in with my new Nikon P500. The result was impressive considering this was a hand held shot, no tripod.


----------



## jimbotelecom

View out my front porch for the next week. I'm in Kamorouska QC looking out onto the north shore St. Laurence. Beautiful maritime climate and the snow crabs are to die for.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> View out my front porch for the next week. I'm in Kamorouska QC looking out onto the north shore St. Laurence. Beautiful maritime climate and the snow crabs are to die for.


Colour me jalouse...


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I was in Drumheller, AB. Wednesday and took this shot of Horse Thief Canyon. Then I focused on the rock on the far side, shown in the red rectangle in the wide angle shot at top and zoomed in with my new Nikon P500. The result was impressive considering this was a hand held shot, no tripod.


Not bad at all SINC.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> View out my front porch for the next week. I'm in Kamorouska QC looking out onto the north shore St. Laurence. Beautiful maritime climate and the snow crabs are to die for.


Beautiful spot jimbo.


----------



## phuviano

SoyMac said:


> Pretty cool, phuviano!
> Got any more, from the _Boredom Session_ ?


unfortunately not.



SINC said:


> I was in Drumheller, AB. Wednesday and took this shot of Horse Thief Canyon. Then I focused on the rock on the far side, shown in the red rectangle in the wide angle shot at top and zoomed in with my new Nikon P500. The result was impressive considering this was a hand held shot, no tripod.


Wow, pretty impressive



jimbotelecom said:


> View out my front porch for the next week. I'm in Kamorouska QC looking out onto the north shore St. Laurence. Beautiful maritime climate and the snow crabs are to die for.


nice view.


window shopping by phuviano, on Flickr

Street performers downtown Toronto. The girl used the hula hoop of fire, not the guy, if you are wondering. 


Hula fire by phuviano, on Flickr


Follow the light by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jimbotelecom

Love the hula pic!

Dinner last night.


----------



## SoyMac

jimbotelecom said:


> ... Dinner last night.


Oh, MAN! Love the _Old Masters_ feel!


----------



## The Doug

Yep - that is (to use a word I hardly ever utter) - _awesome_ - as are all the pics people have posted recently. Well done!

My output has been nil since I took the Windsor Station shots in June, but the itch is there big time now. I did some test processing on old shots with my new iMac - YOWZA does this thing fly in comparison with my old G5 dualie. Post-processing doesn't feel like I'm towing a ton of bricks behind a tricycle anymore.


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> ...my new iMac - YOWZA does this thing fly in comparison with my old G5 dualie. ...


The Doug, now that you're no longer using your G5, how do you heat your house?


----------



## The Doug

Heh. Actually it wasn't so bad; the Intel machines can get pretty dang hot too. I've installed temperature monitoring / fan control software on my iMac as my main concern over going back to an all-in-one is the HD cooking to death. Time will tell.

Aside from the G5 being slow and outdated I was really sick of its sheer bulk and weight. I'm enjoying my new uncluttered (and mostly wireless) desktop, like, _way_.


----------



## Guest

In the vein of the Window Shopping post:


The Watchers by dalrealgerk, on Flickr

(warning: some other shots in that same flickr set are NSFW)


----------



## mrjimmy

-


----------



## The Doug

Spotted a Katydid on our patio door frame this evening. Haven't seen one of these since I was a teenager and had to get a pic of it. Heavy overcast with t-storms on the way so the light wasn't great.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Vivre la kamourouska!


----------



## JCCanuck

*Trying out my new Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.8G AF-S lens.*

Finally got to try out some shots with this recently purchased lens.
Also had some time to kill on Photoshop too.


----------



## egremont

JCCannuck : Wish I had viewed these images before my comments on the lens thread. I really like the first of your two images. Like the colour and background effect. Convinces me to add this lens to my search/choice of lenses.

What did you choose to tweak with Photoshop ?


----------



## JCCanuck

egremont said:


> JCCannuck : Wish I had viewed these images before my comments on the lens thread. I really like the first of your two images. Like the colour and background effect. Convinces me to add this lens to my search/choice of lenses.
> 
> What did you choose to tweak with Photoshop ?


Portraiture Plug-in (Imagenomic). Used the "Glamour" setting.
Great plug-in as well as Noiseware.


----------



## eMacMan

Did not take too many shots this past couple of months as I was somewhat pre-occupied with a battle to clear out a major league pack-rats nest.

This was shot on the way South and features the Beartooth Mountains in the background. Nothing fancy here only slight tweaking from the original.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Kazak

eMacMan said:


> . . . only slight tweaking from the original.


The road is actually straight.


----------



## The Doug

One of my Windsor Station shots got an honourable mention in a B&W challenge over at DPReview. _Woot!_

The winning pic is absolutely gorgeous - a great photo made stunning by careful and appropriate B&W post-processing. All the pics are terrific though - gawd I love B&W. :clap:


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> One of my Windsor Station shots got an honourable mention in a B&W challenge over at DPReview. _Woot!_
> 
> The winning pic is absolutely gorgeous - a great photo made stunning by careful and appropriate B&W post-processing. All the pics are terrific though - gawd I love B&W. :clap:


Congrats Doug!!


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> One of my Windsor Station shots got an honourable mention in a B&W challenge over at DPReview. _Woot!_
> 
> The winning pic is absolutely gorgeous - a great photo made stunning by careful and appropriate B&W post-processing. All the pics are terrific though - gawd I love B&W. :clap:


Woot!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Yup those were gorgeous shots of Windsor station. Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Congrats Doug, those were great shots.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. 

Just had a nice surprise. I've been using Nikon Capture NX since about 2006 or so to process my raw files. I'm used to it, I like its features, even though it was often _painfully_ slow on my old G5 dualie. I also like that it doesn't force me into someone else's idea of what my workflow should be.

I presumed when I moved to my new iMac last week that NX was toast and I'd have to shell out $250 to get an Intel version. Nope - I did some lookups tonight and found out it was updated to a Universal application in 2007. It runs on my new iMac - runs like the *dickens* actually. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Great news on the station shot Doug, well done.


----------



## SINC

Caught this big guy cleaning his web in my eaves.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Notre Dame du Portage


----------



## Mrsam

Just got a DSLR... Still learning how to use it!


----------



## Kazak

That's a good start, Mrsam.


----------



## SoyMac

Mrsam said:


> Just got a DSLR... Still learning how to use it!...


Classic Canadian image, Mrsam!


----------



## MacDoc

better than it had any right to be.....moon and jupiter in the Port Dover dock at 3 am.....overseen by the long departed Lake Erie fishermen.


----------



## KC4

I really like the simplicity of your shot Mrsam. The way the color in the water is blue on the bottom and gray tone on top is also appealing to me.


----------



## eMacMan

So it seems there is some sort of Pink Competition going on here in Tim Buck country. No doubt we shall be picking up bits of 
pink chiffon and crepe till next spring although with a bit of luck most will end up in Medicine Hat.

Still I thought this shot was worth posting.
View attachment 21085


----------



## MacDoc

King of Kitsch....in pink :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

10 KMs of washboard road but it was rewarded.

View attachment 21091


----------



## SINC

A hard to resist, period correct shiny black and white, 54 Ford Crown Victoria glass hardtop at a local show.


----------



## Mrsam

Thanks for all the encouragement guys, having a lot of fun with the camera so far! Next up, the cat.


----------



## eMacMan

Mrsam said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement guys, having a lot of fun with the camera so far! Next up, the cat.


Nice shot. Reminds me of the Flabby Tabby we had so many years ago. This one does look a bit more fit and trim though.


----------



## KC4

Mrsam said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement guys, having a lot of fun with the camera so far! Next up, the cat.


Nice focal point. A great portrait.


----------



## KC4

I've been cleaning out my camera bag, checking SD cards etc., readying the lot for a trip and I discovered a small SD card, that I had neglected to unload from last fall's short trip to Vancouver:


----------



## Max

G'day folks. Been awhile since I checked in. Been looking through and seeing great stuff here but I've just not felt the urge to post anything lately. Busy with other stuff, I suppose, and I lost the desire to shoot for awhile. Anyhoo, here's a smattering of things Toronto-centric.

Birdbath, Leslieville.
Dead industry, west side.
Loft view, Cabbagetown.
Rock face, Ashbridges' Bay.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Loft view, Cabbagetown.


Love how the fence corner is mirrored in the opening above + the overall contrast.


----------



## phuviano

KC4 said:


> I've been cleaning out my camera bag, checking SD cards etc., readying the lot for a trip and I discovered a small SD card, that I had neglected to unload from last fall's short trip to Vancouver:


I like both these shots.


version two by phuviano, on Flickr


Busy bee by phuviano, on Flickr


Rip Jack, thanks. by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## egremont

phuviano ; very curious; on your flicker page below the "Busy Bee" image, you comment that you have sold your 105mm nikkor lens. What lens are you now considering. 

I am still deciding about my macro/micro lens choices and it is between nikkor 105mm and tokina 100mm based on yours and others Flicker images. Seeking a bargain. I know I will need patience to find a deal on the nikkor 105mm.


----------



## whatiwant

St Lawrence Market yesterday. I had to stop cos he was staring at me.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> St Lawrence Market yesterday. I had to stop cos he was staring at me.


I can't feel my fins. I CAN'T FEEL MY FINS!

( Good eye for a shot Jawknee!)


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> I can't feel my fins. I CAN'T FEEL MY FINS!
> 
> ( Good eye for a shot Jawknee!)


Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## screature

Max said:


> G'day folks. Been awhile since I checked in. Been looking through and seeing great stuff here but I've just not felt the urge to post anything lately. Busy with other stuff, I suppose, and I lost the desire to shoot for awhile. Anyhoo, here's a smattering of things Toronto-centric.
> 
> Birdbath, Leslieville.
> Dead industry, west side.
> Loft view, Cabbagetown.
> Rock face, Ashbridges' Bay.


Love #3 Max.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> I like both these shots.


All great shots phuviano.... keep 'em comin'.


----------



## phuviano

jawknee said:


> St Lawrence Market yesterday. I had to stop cos he was staring at me.


I like the composition. This pic made smile. Fantastic shot. 



egremont said:


> phuviano ; very curious; on your flicker page below the "Busy Bee" image, you comment that you have sold your 105mm nikkor lens. What lens are you now considering.
> 
> I am still deciding about my macro/micro lens choices and it is between nikkor 105mm and tokina 100mm based on yours and others Flicker images. Seeking a bargain. I know I will need patience to find a deal on the nikkor 105mm.


I'm getting the nikon 70-200 vr ii. While i did love the 105vr. I need a more versatile lens. I've never used anything other than the 105vr, but i would recommend it. Very sharp lens. The vr is not very useful when doing macro's but works well when using the lens for anything else. It doubles as a portrait lens. I currently use a raynox-dcr 250 with my 35 1.8g for my macro shots. Not as great as the 105 vr, but its much cheaper, and image quality is top notch. Not sure, what price you are looking for. The lens goes for around $700-$800 on the used market. I sold mine for $700. I think i saw one for $675 on kijiji, but thats rare to come by.



screature said:


> All great shots phuviano.... keep 'em comin'.


Thanks screature. Will post more when i can.


----------



## jimbotelecom

This thread is simply amazing! Thanks to all for continuing to post.
Here's the last of my St. Lawrence vacation iPhone shots. I'm fooling around with some digital glitch iPhone processing lately, but it takes a while to get some control on effects.
Cheers!


----------



## Max

Brilliant capture, Jimbo.


----------



## Max

Inspired by the transcendent light and colour of that St. Lawrence shot to post a capture done in my backyard.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Thumbs up Max!


----------



## 1move

Hey guys,
I have been a photographer for a long time, I usually do a lot of weddings, family portraits etc. My Passion is photography and this is why I moved to a Mac from PC. Here are a few of my shots... C&C Welcome


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Inspired by the transcendent light and colour of that St. Lawrence shot to post a capture done in my backyard.


Love the depth of field and the blurry glowy colour in the background!


----------



## Max

Thans, J.

Hey, 1move. Welcome to the forum! I think there's little to complain about technically regarding your work. I especially like your car shots and _really_ like your San Francisco shots, particularly the night shot. There's certainly a slick commercial aspect to your work.

The only thing I'd watch out for - and this is just me, understand - is reliance on cheesy cliches when photographing people. The railroad tracks and the magic kiss shot don't work for me - it makes what could be very specific and special something quite generic. Mind you, maybe that's just what your clients might want you to do. I know there's a huge appetite for this kind of stuff out there.

Finally, please post more. Great to see new blood in here.


----------



## Max

Some more recent shots from out and about:

Architectural clutch, down on Front St.
Burano rising, upper Bay St.
Extreme sliver shot, Bay St, financial district, sun almost gone.
Night-time pedestrian flow, Queen St. just west of Yonge, Caribana weekend.


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> Some more recent shots from out and about:
> 
> Architectural clutch, down on Front St.
> Burano rising, upper Bay St.
> Extreme sliver shot, Bay St, financial district, sun almost gone.
> Night-time pedestrian flow, Queen St. just west of Yonge, Caribana weekend.


Nice processing on the B&Ws, Max. 
#1 has a really classic look.


----------



## Max

Thanks, Soymac!

Someone post something, dammit.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Just arrived at the country place and lo and behold the Vinyard went nuts. These babies are getting picked tomorrow. (EDIT - I just measured the sugar content and they need to stay on the vine longer. It will probably be a battle against critters when I'm not here) Unreal production for year 3!


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Thanks, Soymac!
> 
> Someone post something, dammit.


I'd post something... if I'd shot something. Next week... I gotta...

And after moving to my new iMac which included the latest / last version of iWeb, my iWebsite doesn't allow me to link to my images anymore. Can't figure it out and I'm ticked. Might as well just delete the whole shebang. It's all gonna go buh-bye when iCloud comes anyway.


----------



## Max

I'm guessing iWeb has got problems with Lion. Doug... assuming you're running that OS? I'm on Lion on my fastest iMac but my own site was put together with Shutterbug. whihc has recently been updated to run on Lion.

Haven't used .mac in a few years now. I'm hoping the iCloud thang promised something far more substantial than previous (i.e. rather tepid) offerings.

One alt suggestion is to go with DropBox and link your images via that. Works for me. Nice little freebie service. Mind you, lately I've been doing the attachment thing here. For the longest time it wouldn't work well when I used Safari, but now it always works, even if it sometimes takes a few seconds longer than you might expect.


----------



## eMacMan

Usually I try to ignore colour in my photos but in this case the colours are what grabs me.

View attachment 21142


----------



## Macified

Two roads converge...


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> I'm guessing iWeb has got problems with Lion. Doug... assuming you're running that OS?...


It's an iWeb thang. My new machine came with Snow Leopard and that's fine with me. I'll move to Lion after it hits 10.7.3 or later. Not that I don't like Lion, but I usually wait a while before moving to a new OS version.

I was using the original iWeb on my G5. It would format iWeb pages so that if you left-click on an image you get the option of opening the image directly with its URL displayed. Handy for linking images elsewhere. So... with the last iWeb version when you click on an image you get a javascript slideshow thingie (which doesn't display full size pics) and it's impossible to get at the image URLs. "Open Link in New Window, "Open Link in New Tab" just open the whole damn page again usually with the next slideshow image. Feh.

Anyhoo I'll prolly just upload from now on (yeah right, if I ever shoot any new pics) but I'll look at Dropbox & also see what else is out there.

Just loving my new iMac though.


----------



## mrjimmy

Macified said:


> Two roads converge...


Nice shot. The convergence in the sky adds a nice element to it.

Route 66?


----------



## Macified

mrjimmy said:


> Nice shot. The convergence in the sky adds a nice element to it.
> 
> Route 66?


Thanks. Route 66 I would have included a sign. This is on 80 in Wyoming.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

That's the stuff, Doug. Beautiful example of dignified formalism.


----------



## The Doug

It's from about five years ago - totally forgot about it.


----------



## Max

So it goes, often enough. You don't always know what you shot at the time.


----------



## Max

Couple of shots from Saturday afternoon - the crowds greeting the motorcade for Jack Layton's funeral, University and King area.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Good to see bicycles out.

Too bad a flotilla of bicycles didn't lead the limos in and out of the procession. Otherwise quite the spectacle - the light shone bright on Toronto and Toronto responded with a glorious display. Bravo Toronto!

RIP Jack.


----------



## Max

We biked over from the east end ourselves, Jimbo - no hardship, seeing how glorious the day was. Locked up our bikes on University Avenue, just in time to see the pipers coming... and the motorcycle cops and the cops on horseback and the black car procession itself... followed by a looser, much less sombre aggregate of musicians and a couple of gents in top hats and tails, towering over the crowd as they stilt-walked and danced slowly down the avenue. Pretty cool and I think Layton would have approved. After the funeral was over and the crowd was slowly dispersing, we ran into an associate from the film industry who had, with several other cyclists from an association he had named (forget now what it was but apparently Jack Layton had been well aware of their efforts) which formed a riding honour guard of sorts. Lots of different groups represented but also just a good deal of well-wishers who weren't necessarily wearing the orange or harbouring hardcore NDP leanings. After that we got back on our bikes and rode to City Hall, to check out all those chalk messages. A most impressive civic display. Pretty good memorial, all in all.


----------



## eMacMan

From my recent trip south. Maybe someone can identify the flowers.
Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Actually not a flower, but a weed, The Showy Milkweed to be exact:


----------



## mrjimmy

Machine shop.


----------



## The Doug

Kewl - but oh gawd, do those pics bring back memories of my stint working for my brother-in-law for a while before I started at University. Loved it, hated it. But I enjoyed silver brazing and I was pretty good at it.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Actually not a flower, but a weed, The Showy Milkweed to be exact:


Even better a weed used for herbal cures


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Kewl - but oh gawd, do those pics bring back memories of my stint working for my brother-in-law for a while before I started at University. Loved it, hated it. But I enjoyed silver brazing and I was pretty good at it.


Thanks Doug. I worked in a few similar type places as well. That distinctive smell of oil and metal shavings is what does it for me.

I'm planning to go back in a few weeks and shoot some more. I'll post them when I'm done.


----------



## polywog

Been a long time! Been struggling to find work,so I've been preoccupied. But I went on a trip to Montreal this weekend and thought I'd share some snaps, though they aren't much more than snapshots.


----------



## JCCanuck

*In beautiful Newport beach...*

my booootiful daughter using my new Nikkor 1.8 50mm lens.


----------



## Max

Great to see this thread rolling along. Polywog, nice work in Montreal. The black and white shot is outstanding. The following shot rocks too.

JCCanuck, your daughter is indeed a looker. Nice smile. I like the bokeh behind her. Establishes the place without distracting from the subject.

Here's three recent ones of my own: Between a rock and a hard place, Northumberland County, this past weekend. Then, a couple of sunset captures on Eastern Avenue from last night.


----------



## JCCanuck

*what type of lens did you use?...*



jawknee said:


> St Lawrence Market yesterday. I had to stop cos he was staring at me.


fisheye lens?:lmao:


----------



## jimbotelecom

Beauties Max and great MTL shots polywog.

I watched a really good BBC bio on Rothko last night. Hence a little iPhone fun.


----------



## Max

Like the B & W a great deal, Jimbo. Like, rilly cool eh.

Used not to see the point of Rothko's work. Now I can appreciate the stillness and contemplative aspect of it. I'm thinking less is sometimes more and I'm trying to get more that way with my own painting.


----------



## Max

Onward with photography! Peaceful corner, Leslieville, 'trannah.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> Onward with photography! Peaceful corner, Leslieville, 'trannah.


This isn't Rob Ford's backyard.


----------



## Max

LOL

No, it isn't. It would need a ferris wheel.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> LOL
> 
> No, it isn't. It would need a ferris wheel.


Or a monorail! Yay! 

Nice shot though!


----------



## eMacMan

*Dreamy*

Caught this image the other day. The blurring was caused by a drop of water on the lens, not PhotoShop™ filters.

View attachment 21350


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Here's three recent ones of my own: Between a rock and a hard place, Northumberland County, this past weekend. Then, a couple of sunset captures on Eastern Avenue from last night.


Loving the colours of the 3rd pic.


----------



## Max

eMacMan said:


> Caught this image the other day. The blurring was caused by a drop of water on the lens, not PhotoShop™ filters.
> 
> View attachment 21350


Great image. That smearing/abstraction is all part of the overall vibe.


----------



## Max

phuviano said:


> Loving the colours of the 3rd pic.


Thanks Phuv... all it took was seven minutes between the two sunset shots to get that deepening effect.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Great image. That smearing/abstraction is all part of the overall vibe.


Appreciated. Love the B & W stuff you have been posting.

BTW did you notice the hidden "frog" near dead centre?


----------



## Max

LOL!

No, I did not. But now that you mentioned it, I'm wondering why I didn't catch it first time around. Probably because I didn't click on the photo to expand it.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> LOL!
> 
> No, I did not. But now that you mentioned it, I'm wondering why I didn't catch it first time around. Probably because I didn't click on the photo to expand it.


Don't feel bad I completely overlooked whatever that creature is, that he is sitting on. Sort of a Croc with a snakes head.


----------



## Max

Newly restored. Main Street, downtown Warkworth, labour day weekend.


----------



## Max

Shot from Toronto's Junction neighbourhood, a little over an hour ago.


----------



## Niteshooter

*Gherkin*

Yesterday I lost one of my little feathered buddies, Gherkin. He seemed off in the morning so we rushed him to the vet. When we got home at noon he was going downhill fast so we rushed him back. Overnight he passed away while in an incubator. 

You really get attached to these little guys...


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear that Niteshooter


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Yesterday I lost one of my little feathered buddies, Gherkin. He seemed off in the morning so we rushed him to the vet. When we got home at noon he was going downhill fast so we rushed him back. Overnight he passed away while in an incubator.
> 
> You really get attached to these little guys...


Awww. My sincere condolences Niteshooter. The trouble with birds is that they hide their symptoms of illness usually until it's too late to save them. 

These little birds pack a bunch of personality (and attitude) into a small package. It's easy to get attached to them. Didn't you once post a picture of yourself with Gherkin on your head?


----------



## Max

Terrible shame, Niteshooter. My condolences.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Niteshooter. The loss of any pet is devastating.


----------



## kps

Sorry for your loss Kev.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks folks!

Yes these little guys really mask their problems. We noticed him gaining weight over the past month. Then a couple of days ago I noticed a slight problem with flying though we thought it might have been from being over weight.

The night before he died I noticed his poops were very dark so we wondered if this was from the fig he ate. But by morning they were looking the same so I put a couple on a microscope slide and noticed they were more red which meant blood which is really bad.

We rushed him to the vet immediately but he just went downhill too fast. That morning I have video of him preening and acting fairly normal but he was not is normal busy self so we knew something was up. Plus the poops. Anyhow the University of Guelph is doing a full necropsy to see if they can find out what happened. He was also a plucker so they need any information they can get in terms of sampling skin to see if there is some underlying condition that caused that as well. We can't bring him back and we dearly would love to but if we can help some other little birds out there.... 

You have a good memory for birdie pix! I uploaded one from our wedding. The little girl on Annette's finger is Cleo who we lost last Christmas and Normee her mate who thankfully is still with us. Photo is by a friend from work, Richard Lautens who kindly took all the photos at our wedding.


----------



## screature

Sorry for your loss Niteshooter, as others have expressed losing a pet is a very tough thing. Mt condolences.


----------



## Mrsam

A few shots from my day at the Toronto zoo.


----------



## Mrsam

Sorry to hear about your loss, Niteshooter. It's always terrible to lose a pet.


----------



## Macified

Lockhart County Courthouse, Lockhart, TX.


----------



## Macified

Caldwell County Jail


----------



## whatiwant

New house = new windows to look out.


----------



## mrjimmy

jawknee said:


> New house = new windows to look out.


Cat TV.


----------



## whatiwant

mrjimmy said:


> Cat TV.


I prefer to call it BPTV.


----------



## Max

Rock and rusty metal, Norham, Northumberland zone.


----------



## mrjimmy

jawknee said:


> I prefer to call it BPTV.


Bipedal?


----------



## whatiwant

Shes black, she's a pussycat!


----------



## SINC

A different subject.


----------



## Niteshooter

mrjimmy said:


> Cat TV.


:clap:


----------



## Max

Tabletop trio: details from an ornamental table with a cast iron stove base and the end of an old church pew for the top.


----------



## KC4

Interesting subject choice Max. The top one is especially intriguing to view. I almost wish you had not explained what it was.


----------



## Max

I toyed with that notion KC4, but I didn't want to get too coy about it... otherwise it's pretty abstract, isn't it? That top one has an almost totemic, spiritual quality to it.


----------



## eMacMan

Already posted this in the stereo images but thought it also deserved a high contrast B & W treatment.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Max

A dilapidated barn! One of my favourite subjects when I'm out and about in rural places. Nice capture eMacMan. Wish there was a bit more room to the left of the barn though. Lovely silvery tone in that wood.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> A dilapidated barn! One of my favourite subjects when I'm out and about in rural places. Nice capture eMacMan. Wish there was a bit more room to the left of the barn though. Lovely silvery tone in that wood.


There is, problem is the right side. Open up the left and it seems unbalanced to me. Could remove the bevel if I was goin to try to sell it.


----------



## Max

Here's some more wood for ya. Much smaller in size, of course. Lying by the fence in my backyard.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Here's some more wood for ya. Much smaller in size, of course. Lying by the fence in my backyard.


The texture in your photos is always consistently cool. I like in this one how the colour of the earth is almost the same tone as the wood in BW, but the two textures make it stand out. 

Here's the setup underway in the new basement


----------



## SINC

This shot was taken last evening by a friend, a 75-year-old lady whose hobby is shooting sunsets. She did it with a Canon point and shoot and sent it to me for use on my web site. It may be the best sunset shot I've ever seen. She told me there was something magical about the equinox sunset on Big Lake, our local body of water.


----------



## Max

That indeed is a beauty, Sinc. Sunsets can be terrible cliches but that one is stunning.


----------



## screature

I haven't met a sunset I didn't like and that one is fantastic... not quite sure how a sunset can be cliche... the way we choose to make use of them pictorially can be though.


----------



## keebler27

excellent photo Sinc! Wow! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing on behalf of your friend.

On the theme of sunsets, here is a sunrise through the fog. 2 slightly different angles. Shot with my Panasonic 900 camcorder - I was moose hunting and didn't have time nor desire to carry my dslr. Would have loved to just to snap a better photo, but still....gives an idea of what it was like there that morning.


----------



## SoyMac

keebler27 said:


> ... here is a sunrise through the fog. 2 slightly different angles. Shot with my Panasonic 900 camcorder ....


Nice catch, keebler27! :clap:


----------



## KC4

Awesome sunset SINC. Just fabulous.

Keebler - I love the atmosphere in your sunrise through the morning mist shots.


----------



## keebler27

KC4 said:


> Awesome sunset SINC. Just fabulous.
> 
> Keebler - I love the atmosphere in your sunrise through the morning mist shots.


thanks soymac and KC4. at some point, I'll edit the video which even still won't do it justice.
I'm half tempted to go to the same spot in a few weeks as i'll be going up in another area, but this one is along the way.


----------



## Max

screature said:


> I haven't met a sunset I didn't like and that one is fantastic... not quite sure how a sunset can be cliche... the way we choose to make use of them pictorially can be though.


Precisely. That's exactly what I was talking about... this is a photography thread after all. 

Keebler27: great shots of the light filtering through the trees. Awe-inspiring.


----------



## eMacMan

Keebler love that first shot in particular. You can almost feel the mood that scene must have created.


----------



## chimo

Yesterday was a beautiful day for canoeing, so the my wife and I took a quick dip into the Ottawa River around Upper Duck Island. The water was really calm.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> *Precisely. That's exactly what I was talking about*... this is a photography thread after all.
> 
> Keebler27: great shots of the light filtering through the trees. Awe-inspiring.


Then we are in agreement.


----------



## SoyMac

chimo said:


> ... Ottawa River around Upper Duck Island. The water was really calm.


Nice - Looks so calm and quiet!

Here's some smooth water from Lac Notre Dame (near Wakefield) :


----------



## keebler27

eMacMan said:


> Keebler love that first shot in particular. You can almost feel the mood that scene must have created.


thans eMacMan. Add a few chirping birds, some squirels, a buck grunting at me and then a bull moose smashing trees which smashed the quietness. Spookily fantastic.


----------



## eMacMan

SoyMac said:


> Nice - Looks so calm and quiet!
> 
> Here's some smooth water from Lac Notre Dame (near Wakefield) :


I love these shots, if only because the small lakes around us so often have two and even three foot whitecaps as the norm.

Kind of stretched the zoom limits on the UW camera for this shot.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

I was out at Elk Island National Park yesterday and shot some of the fall colours along with some local wildlife while on a tramp through the bush. I got my shoes a bit damp taking the first one, but it was worth it. The ever elusive Coyote is tough to shoot, but he stood and stared at me for just an instant before disappearing into the bush, a Gopher was busy storing food for the long winter ahead and 'Oh Give Me A Home Where The Buffalo Roam. Given the rut is just starting, I stayed far from the bulls who were busy sizing each other up, but did wander among the cows and this season's calves.


----------



## Max

A telephoto would sure help you get a nice shot of the bulls, wouldn't it Sinc? Good close-up of the gopher.

Two more from out my way. Beach scene from a couple of weekends ago, during a kite festival, and a close-up of a fabulously corroded red steel door, also in the east end.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> A telephoto would sure help you get a nice shot of the bulls, wouldn't it Sinc? Good close-up of the gopher.


Did that too:


----------



## Max

Now that's what I'm talking about! Like the top one best.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Like the top one best.


The top one is an older bull in the foreground chasing a young bull off the female he was following and the bottom that same old bull checking our his chances with the cow and her this prong's calf on the ground.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> A telephoto would sure help you get a nice shot of the bulls, wouldn't it Sinc? Good close-up of the gopher.
> 
> Two more from out my way. Beach scene from a couple of weekends ago, during a kite festival, and a close-up of a fabulously corroded red steel door, also in the east end.


Ashbridges!?


----------



## jimbotelecom

iPhone


----------



## Max

jimbotelecom said:


> Ashbridges!?


Yeah. The boardwalk.

Love your iPhone pic. Nice and crisp. Great subject matter.


----------



## Max

Looking north on Mount Pleasant Avenue, earlier this afternoon.


----------



## jimbotelecom

^^^^^ thumbs up Toronto!

The rock or the boy?


----------



## KC4

jimbotelecom said:


> ^^^^^ thumbs up Toronto!
> 
> The rock or the boy?


Both!


----------



## Max

Ditto! Both.


----------



## jimbotelecom

KC4 said:


> Both!





Max said:


> Ditto! Both.


Hey my first multiquote!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:

I like the clouds


----------



## whatiwant

I looked north yesterday too. Lots of stormy looking clouds. Played with the photo in tilt shift gen app after.


----------



## SINC

Granddaughter Shiloh on the day she turned six months old.


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> I looked north yesterday too. Lots of stormy looking clouds. Played with the photo in tilt shift gen app after.


Another interesting piece Jawknee. Seems like a vision in a dream.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Granddaughter Shiloh on the day she turned six months old.


Cute expression!


----------



## kps

Haven't been around as much lately as I continue chemo and radiation treatments, but as I finished radiation and I'm trough the halfway point in the chemo treatment I got myself a little gift and managed to take some pics of it. Next, a nice trip to the range and set up some zombie targets. LOL!










*









*


----------



## Kazak

Well, I hope it's therapeutic for you, kps. Great shots, too.


----------



## Max

Slick work, kps. That metal really gleams. I think my favourite is the middle one - best composition IMO.

Spent some time showing my wife's sister Toronto - among other spots, paid a visit to the Don Valley Brickworks. Brilliant sunny day but pretty chilly too. Guess it's that awkward time when the blood feels still a bit too thin for the cold gusts. Lining up for tasty crepes and burritos was a decidedly frigid affair. Bit of a wind tunnel effect going on.

Still, a brilliant place to shoot. Will post some more of the kilns, later. My favourite part of the place. Note to fellow COTU folk: don't go shopping there for inexpensive produce - it's outrageous. Most of the stuff there is insane, for that matter. Very yuppy, but a nice place to grab candids. Great old buildings, too. I've been here many times in the past, before it's recent makeover/gentrification. I miss the old spirit of the place but it's also nice to see people discover an integral part of Toronto's history.


----------



## SINC

Wow kps, so glad to hear things are moving along good with you. My youngest (37) is undergoing chemo right now for kidney cancer and it's tough, but like you, he's a fighter. Nice gift to yourself there. Nuttin' like a .357 Magnum revolver is there? Put one of those babies clean through the block of a 49 Ford into the cylinder chamber in a garbage dump way back when we could shoot pretty much where we wanted. Had an S & W nine shot .22 LR revolver too and it was my favourite plinking' pistol in the late 50s. Reminds me of good times when life was so much simpler. Thanks for sharing and good luck with the rest of your treatments.


----------



## kps

*Kazak*, with your sense of humour, I'd likely enjoyed that pun. lol

*Max*, Looks like a great outing to the Valley Brick. Cool place but I haven't been since they opened it. 

*SINC *, sorry to hear about your youngest, wish him my best, I know we'll fight through it.


----------



## monokitty

Nothing too special..


----------



## SoyMac

Lars said:


> Nothing too special..


Lars, I like it.


----------



## Max

Me too. Where are we, Lars? Somewhere out in Oakville?

Two more from the brickworks, this time the kilns.


----------



## monokitty

Max said:


> Me too. Where are we, Lars? Somewhere out in Oakville?


Mississauga. 

Another shot:


----------



## SoyMac

Lars said:


> Mississauga.
> 
> Another shot:


And another :clap: .

Gravelly ground relief highlights the short depth of focus, and accentuates the simple, elegant subject.

(Yeah, I can write your copy )


----------



## SINC

Bush berries, local raving, iPhone shot.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> And another :clap: .
> 
> Gravelly ground relief highlights the short depth of focus, and accentuates the simple, elegant subject.
> 
> (Yeah, I can write your copy )


I can't really make out the subject even in higehr res... what is it?


----------



## Max

One of those little bugs which curls up into itself, forming a protective outer shell? Very cool, in any case.

Continuing in the spirit of ground-level perspectives:


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> I can't really make out the subject even in higehr res... what is it?


I was quite certain it's a snail.

Am I wrong, Lars?


----------



## monokitty

SoyMac said:


> I was quite certain it's a snail.
> 
> Am I wrong, Lars?


A snail's shell as far as I could tell. Looked empty.


----------



## Max

Destruction in the distillery district in advance of the Pan Am games - this building was where they produced Relic Hunter and countless movies of the week. I remember going to a job interview there a decade ago - didn't get the show but I did finally get to work with the art director of that production, just last year. As we were avidly snapping away, we ran into a gentle old codger out on a stroll - said he lived in one of the condo complexes you see in the BG. He demolition is to pave the way for a staging/welcoming area for the athletes, who will be housed further south. Nice to see an old, often gritty part of town get some fresh action. Kudos to my wife for spotting the opportunity as we whizzed by on Eastern.

Yeah, it's mildly post-apocalyptic... but we dig that sorta stuff.


----------



## keebler27

kps said:


> Haven't been around as much lately as I continue chemo and radiation treatments, but as I finished radiation and I'm trough the halfway point in the chemo treatment I got myself a little gift and managed to take some pics of it. Next, a nice trip to the range and set up some zombie targets. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics KPS. I was lucky enough to shoot some pistols a few years ago, one of those being a .357 and a WWII German Luger!

Good luck on the treatments! Thoughts go out to you!


----------



## kps

keebler27 said:


> great pics KPS. I was lucky enough to shoot some pistols a few years ago, one of those being a .357 and a WWII German Luger!
> 
> Good luck on the treatments! Thoughts go out to you!


Thanks Keebler, appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Macified

Mormon Flats. Launch point for the Donner Party. No cannibalism until they were snow-bound in Nevada.


----------



## monokitty

kps said:


> Haven't been around as much lately as I continue chemo and radiation treatments, but as I finished radiation and I'm trough the halfway point in the chemo treatment I got myself a little gift and managed to take some pics of it. Next, a nice trip to the range and set up some zombie targets. LOL!


Nicely done. HDR-ish.


----------



## kps

Lars said:


> Nicely done. HDR-ish.


Thanks Lars, here's one a little more natural, except for the selective colour on the sight.


----------



## eMacMan

Out cruisin' and enjoying the local fall colours yesterday PM. Pretty much straight from the camera. Just minor density tweaks.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## KC4

kps said:


> Haven't been around as much lately as I continue chemo and radiation treatments, but as I finished radiation and I'm trough the halfway point in the chemo treatment I got myself a little gift and managed to take some pics of it. Next, a nice trip to the range and set up some zombie targets. LOL!





kps said:


> Thanks Lars, here's one a little more natural, except for the selective colour on the sight.


Great portraits of the new Zombie killer, kps. Do you need silver bullets, or is that just for werewolves? Glad you're feeling well enough to get a bang out of it!


----------



## kps

KC4 said:


> Great portraits of the new Zombie killer, kps. Do you need silver bullets, or is that just for werewolves? Glad you're feeling well enough to get a bang out of it!


Cheers KC, going to the range tomorrow for some bang up therapy! LOL!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Perth, Ontario and Kingston, Ontario


----------



## monokitty

jimbotelecom said:


> Perth, Ontario and Kingston, Ontario


Is the first one of Perth? Beautiful!


----------



## jimbotelecom

Thanks. It's Perth

Here's a panoramic of the nearby Mississippi River. 24 degrees today. Swimmable water and warm and dry air with full sun...amazing!


----------



## DDKD726

Currently my favorite shot:


----------



## Max

Nice use of selective colour, DDKD726. And who doesn't love those old checker cabs?

A sample of images from this glorious Thanksgiving weekend. Great shooting weather abounded.


----------



## whatiwant

Max said:


> Nice use of selective colour, DDKD726. And who doesn't love those old checker cabs?
> 
> A sample of images from this glorious Thanksgiving weekend. Great shooting weather abounded.


Nice shots of the Badlands! That place is cool. Small... but cool!


----------



## Max

Yeah... there's at least two patches, actually. This one is from Cheltenham but not far away, in Terracotta, there's another patch. Hadn't been there in over twenty years but that post from the other thread put me onto revisiting it. Very cool and sinewy bits of earth. Strange as hell. Purdy country over there.

Back to east-end 'tranna: Thanksgiving feast table, last Sunday.


----------



## eMacMan

Fall colours have been holding in surprisingly well. Been keeping it local due to over a week of overcast/rain. Water seems to be catching my eye this fall.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Fall colours further north in Alberta:


----------



## eMacMan

*Cottonwood*

Was impressed with the sharpness as I used the Olys built in digital zoom. Something I almost never do as earlier cameras gave such poor results when using digital zoom.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Was impressed with the sharpness as I used the Olys built in digital zoom. Something I almost never do as earlier cameras gave such poor results when using digital zoom.


Actually quite impressive for digital zoom... What zoom ratio was it?


----------



## Max

Yeah, very nice for a digital zoom indeed.

Couple from this afternoon: furniture shopping on King St. and a lovely old GM coach, parked over off of Berkeley St, near King.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Yeah, very nice for a digital zoom indeed.
> 
> Couple from this afternoon: furniture shopping on King St. and a lovely old GM coach, parked over off of Berkeley St, near King.


Great stuff Max... too bad about the dude in the bus shot, would love to have seen it just as an archetypal shot. Still great though.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Actually quite impressive for digital zoom... What zoom ratio was it?


Optical range is equivalent to 28mm to 100mm. The digital zoom seems to be roughly 2.2 to 2.4 times beyond that. Does not show in the EXIF so I am not 100% certain as to the exact ratio.

FWIW with this camera I always use 2MP images as everything higher seems to be interpolated and if I need a bigger image interpolating up in PhotoShop seems to produce about the same result as shooting at a higher resolution. Not sure whether or not the lower resolution setting relates to the good digital zoom results. However on the very rare occasions I have resorted to the digital zoom I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Max

Thanks Screature... the ragged old dude just happened around the corner just as I was preparing to clinch the shot. I shrugged and went on with it. I went up to him and said "cool old bus" and he agreed, saying that he "hadn't even been in it yet." Then he proceeded to peel open the door and clamber up inside. Gave me the funniest feeling. The bus is parked solidly - notice the chocks by the wheels. Not as if it's going anywhere. Really had me wondering what the fellow was up to. For all I know however, he had just bought it.

Agree though. Would have been nicer had he not been there. Here's another shot, taken from the other side. Pity the traffic cone, but whaddayagonnado.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Thanks Screature... Agree though. Would have been nicer had he not been there. Here's another shot, taken from the other side. Pity the traffic cone, but whaddayagonnado.


Max... Can I make a request? Please do a B&W con on this shot... I would love to see it. In B&W it might just work despite the traffic cones.


----------



## Max

Sure thing. I think it's better in b&w... I like the vivid fall foliage but the bothersome traffic cones are somewhat neutralized.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Sure thing. I think it's better in b&w... I like the vivid fall foliage but the bothersome traffic cones are somewhat neutralized.


Love it... Thanks Max, much appreciated... I know you aren't a fan of emoticons but I just have to give you one of these... :clap:


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Haven't been around as much lately as I continue chemo and radiation treatments, but as I finished radiation and I'm trough the halfway point in the chemo treatment I got myself a little gift and managed to take some pics of it. Next, a nice trip to the range and set up some zombie targets. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kps... sorry I didn't comment earlier but it just came to me...

The way I interpret your photos based on your situation of fighting cancer is that these photos are symbolic of your fight against the dreaded C. They are actually gorgeous shots that some may not understand because of their subject matter....

If I may be so presumptuous as to say that I think I get it and I congratulate your bravery on a couple of fronts...

I wish you all the best in your battle... KILL THAT CANCER... shoot it dead!


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Sure thing. I think it's better in b&w... I like the vivid fall foliage but the bothersome traffic cones are somewhat neutralized.


Great stuff Max, reminds me of an Airstream trailer. Kick-ass stainless coach, it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> kps... sorry I didn't comment earlier but it just came to me...
> 
> The way I interpret your photos based on your situation of fighting cancer is that these photos are symbolic of your fight against the dreaded C. They are actually gorgeous shots that some may not understand because of their subject matter....
> 
> If I may be so presumptuous as to say that I think I get it and I congratulate your bravery on a couple of fronts...
> 
> I wish you all the best in your battle... KILL THAT CANCER... shoot it dead!


I did change much of my outlook on many things since diagnosed with cancer. I've been a firearms owner for many years but kept my ownership of "restricteds" mostly under wraps from people as most just "don't get it" when it comes to certain firearms. However, I did let my newest aquisition out of the bag and yes, that symbolism exists there for me also. I had great fun with it at the range although no zombie targets to represent the big C.


----------



## Max

Just use your imagination out on the range, kps. You'll find zombies if you need 'em. Stay the course, man.


----------



## kps

Yup, and I'll use my Zombie Max ammo to deal with the pests.


----------



## kps

I think this page needs more pics...

What Col. Jeff Cooper called the "Wonder Nine" a CZ 75 --Not sure what he would have thought of the fibre optic front sight.
*









*









*


----------



## screature

Beautiful work kps... I think #2 is my favourite... at least for now.


----------



## kps

Thanks screature.


----------



## Max

Love the Zombie Max ammo. Holy Dawn Of the Dead, Batman!

That Wonder Nine is pretty righteous. The laser site is a bit off, aesthetically - but I'm sure it augments the gun quite well on a functional level. Like Screature, I favour #2. The thing is, that texture underneath is, I find, a bit distracting. It's like it wants to moire in a heartbeat and it competes with the crisp texture of the gun grip. Which is why number two works best for me - it's more about the gun.

Change of pace. Funky orthodox Ukrainian church we spotted on our way back from the Cheltenham badlands last weekend.


----------



## kps

Great shot, very much in the eastern tradition that church, never knew it existed.

Yeah, the background place matt is busy especially in the 3rd short...almost matches the grips. LOL


----------



## Max

It's really quite a magnificent structure, in its own gnarly, dried-out way. Not sure if I like the desiccated, spartan look of the wood, but maybe it's something you can get used to. But it's a large and imposing edifice and it really stands out against the horizon. Here's another view of it. Creat combination of curves and angles.


----------



## Mrsam

No really a great shot, I just find it kind of amusing.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Sure thing. I think it's better in b&w... I like the vivid fall foliage but the bothersome traffic cones are somewhat neutralized.


Max, I really like that bus shot, and yes, I think it's better in B&W too.



kps said:


> Yup, and I'll use my Zombie Max ammo to deal with the pests.


Very funny kps. And when you run out of ammo?








Aaand, to keep the thread on track... here's one of mine from the summer... I was sent up in my Aunt and uncle's attic to retrieve something or other and I came back with a few photos. I loved the way the light came in the window.


----------



## Max

NIce! Bet that one would benefit from a conversion to black and white too, KC4. Although in colour it has that nostalgic sepia warmth.


----------



## kps

Great shot KC, the ultra low angle makes it for me.

As far as this whole Zombie Apocalypse thing...when large corporations start getting in on the act, you just know it has "jumped the shark". LOL

...and as far as running out of ammo is concerned...by that time, all the zombies will be dead...ummmm...gone...ummm...destroyed.


----------



## okcomputer

So a few months ago I was in this thread on my iPhone and I saw a pic someone posted (I think from Ontario somewhere?) that looked really similar to one I had taken here in NS. I then forgot about it and now I can't find that post in this huge thread.

It was a photo of a field, and half of it was green and the other half was ground.

Anyone remember posting a photo that kinda looks like this?

Here's a link to my photo:


----------



## KC4

Yup, That was one of Jimbo's iPhone beauts....


----------



## okcomputer

KC4 said:


> Yup, That was one of Jimbo's iPhone beauts....


Hmm, that link just brings me back to this page. Infinite loop!


----------



## Max

Nice field all the same - glad to see it again. Great colour and composition.

Speaking of fields, saw some great vistas yesterday. Captured them with my Panasonic, not my iPhone (but I do have some recent iPhone experiments I should develop). This trio is from Melancthon Township and are located a few miles from Shelburne, Ontario, about an hour and a half drive north-west of Toronto. - the last being in a steady, icy rain which turned into bitterly pelting hail a few short minutes later.


----------



## imobile

*Fields eh ?*

Captured this on the other day, Saanich Penisular, Vancouver Island, BC.





Max said:


> Nice field all the same - glad to see it again. Great colour and composition.
> 
> Speaking of fields, saw some great vistas yesterday. Captured them with my Panasonic, not my iPhone (but I do have some recent iPhone experiments I should develop). This trio is from Melancthon Township and are located a few miles from Shelburne, Ontario, about an hour and a half drive north-west of Toronto. - the last being in a steady, icy rain which turned into bitterly pelting hail a few short minutes later.


----------



## SINC

All these fields remind me of the wide open spaces of Saskatchewan with canola (top) and flax fields contrasting one another.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Who doesn't like a beautiful field? Thanks for the contrasted field view okcomputer.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> *Who doesn't like a beautiful field?* Thanks for the contrasted field view okcomputer.


Agoraphobics.


----------



## Max

Well, I checked my nocturnal iPhone pix. They were crap. Crap!

Instead, here's a sampling from the last few days... an Orwellian office building beside the 427 in Etobicoke, an alleyway sighting in the King and Sherbourne area, and a couple from last weekend's Foodstock up in Melanchthon Township - a culinary fundraiser to stop a massive quarry development.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Well, I checked my nocturnal iPhone pix. They were crap. Crap!
> 
> Instead, here's a sampling from the last few days... an Orwellian office building beside the 427 in Etobicoke, an alleyway sighting in the King and Sherbourne area, and a couple from last weekend's Foodstock up in Melanchthon Township - a culinary fundraiser to stop a massive quarry development.


I think I like number 4 the best just because of the contrast... if number 1 had more contrast it would be my favourite...


----------



## Max

Hmmm, good point. It _is_ a bit grey all over, innit? I seem to do that a lot. Perhaps a tad to do with my natural disposition.

Will look into changing that one up - thanks for the suggestion, Screature.


----------



## SINC

I've always hosted my shots in this thread on MobileMe, but that will be gone soon. iCloud is useless for such things, so, any suggestions appreciated as to where one should one go for hosting that works easily for my pics.


----------



## Max

Dropbox. Simple.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I've always hosted my shots in this thread on MobileMe, but that will be gone soon. iCloud is useless for such things, so, any suggestions appreciated as to where one should one go for hosting that works easily for my pics.


Or how about ...mybirdie?


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> Dropbox. Simple.


I'll second that. It also gives you the advantage of having all the photos sync to all computers you have setup with dropbox (multiple backups), plus be easily available in iOS through their free app.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Or how about ...mybirdie?


Thought of that already and if I use it on my site, it's fine, but I have to figure out a way to keep my pics private when using RapidWeaver. Not able to work that out yet.


----------



## okcomputer

jimbotelecom said:


> Who doesn't like a beautiful field? Thanks for the contrasted field view okcomputer.


Lol. Thanks for the first one!


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Thought of that already and if I use it on my site, it's fine, but I have to figure out a way to keep my pics private when using RapidWeaver. Not able to work that out yet.


Not sure I understand?????

How does Rapidweaver fit into hosting pics you want to show on ehMac? To post here just link to the image on your server. 

For a little more security, what I do is turn off indexing and hot linking at the server level for the directory in question. I then allow hot linking to sites I want to post the images in. Such as ehMac.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Not sure I understand?????
> 
> How does Rapidweaver fit into hosting pics you want to show on ehMac? To post here just link to the image on your server.
> 
> For a little more security, what I do is turn off indexing and hot linking at the server level for the directory in question. I then allow hot linking to sites I want to post the images in. Such as ehMac.


My only access to my site I know how to use is through RapidWeaver. To set up a file folder to carry those pics that is unavailable to anyone visiting mybirdie outsie of RW is what stumps me. I guess I will have to ask Hostgator how it can be done.


----------



## kps

Log into Cpanel through your browser and create a directory(folder) at the root of your public html directory to hold your pics. The path will likely be something like this :

w w w.mybirdie.com/pics/

you could make it more detailed like this: w w w.mybirdie.com/pics/ehmac/2011

or whatever...

You can use cPanel for all or use an FTP app such as Transmit to do this.

Post a new help thread or PM me if Hostgator support doesn't help to your satisfaction.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Log into Cpanel through your browser and create a directory(folder) at the root of your public html directory to hold your pics. The path will likely be something like this :
> 
> w w w.mybirdie.com/pics/
> 
> you could make it more detailed like this: w w w.mybirdie.com/pics/ehmac/2011
> 
> or whatever...
> 
> You can use cPanel for all or use an FTP app such as Transmit to do this.
> 
> Post a new help thread or PM me if Hostgator support doesn't help to your satisfaction.


Thanks kps, I will give that a try later today when I have more time.


----------



## kps

Also, remember to turn off indexes and hot linking. Those options will be clearly available in cPanel.

Just make sure that the sites you want to hot link to, such as emac are in the approved list.


----------



## kps

Page needs a pic.

STI international Trojan -- single stack 1911 in .45 ACP


----------



## okcomputer

Another field can't hurt, eh?


----------



## eMacMan

Caught this guy sleeping on a window yesterday. Despite the bland colours I liked the backlighting.

View attachment 21839


----------



## screature

okcomputer said:


> Another field can't hurt, eh?


Nice shot okc... where is that?


----------



## SoyMac

eMacMan said:


> Caught this guy sleeping on a window yesterday. Despite the bland colours I liked the backlighting...


Very convenient of this one to land right on a light table!


----------



## screature

.


----------



## Max

Nice gun, kps - really nice machining on it. Great pic.

Couple from my two-day trip to see me mum out near Barrhaven, ON. As always, took plenty of funky roads along the way. These two are from yesterday - the leg back.


----------



## polywog

Great shots Max, et al. This is certainly the thread I visit most often, though I participate far too little.

Some iPhone 4S photo samples here, for those interested. Bottom line, for a camera phone, it's not that bad.


----------



## kps

*okcomputer*: good capture. very classic.

*eMacman:* nice backlit moth

*Max*: that old bus is a great find and nicely captured.

Here's another classic 1911 this time paired with my wife's Mac Mini.

*


----------



## SoyMac

polywog said:


> Great shots Max, et al. This is certainly the thread I visit most often, though I participate far too little.
> 
> Some iPhone 4S photo samples here, for those interested. Bottom line, for a camera phone, it's not that bad. ...


I'm very impressed - has an HDR feel to it.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Nice gun, kps - really nice machining on it. Great pic.
> 
> Couple from my two-day trip to see me mum out near Barrhaven, ON. As always, took plenty of funky roads along the way. These two are from yesterday - the leg back.


Nice ones Max.

Love to know the story behind that chair...


----------



## Max

Who knows. I found it on what was little more than a dirt track that serviced a bunch of cottages strung around one lake somewhere between Maberly and Westport. Stopped the car and walked through the scrub to get a closer look, then noticed some broken-down outbuildings lurking behind the bus and realized the place may actually still be someone's home. Probably no one was home at the time if so, but I didn't want to come off like a nosy shutterbug tourist... I grabbed off a couple of quick shots then jumped back in and continued down the road. Reminded me of that great film, _Into the Wild,_ where the young man runs away from his old life to a bold new one in the wilderness of Alaska, only to die of starvation in a clapped-out school bus.


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Couple from my two-day trip to see me mum out near Barrhaven, ON. As always, took plenty of funky roads along the way. These two are from yesterday - the leg back.


I like 'em - they both have a spooky quality to them, and you have to know the bus has a great story. No doubt about it.


----------



## whatiwant

KC4 said:


> I like 'em - they both have a spooky quality to them, and you have to know the bus has a great story. No doubt about it.


Agreed. Nice shot Max!


----------



## Max

Thanks, y'all. OK, someone post sum'tin new.


----------



## mrjimmy

A couple of Polaroid Spectra scans.

In camera double exposure.


----------



## Max

Very nice stuff, mrjimmy. Soft, textural, mysterious.


----------



## Max

Winding lake road, somewhere south-west of Westport, this Friday past.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Very nice stuff, mrjimmy. Soft, textural, mysterious.


Thanks Max. I've got quite a bit of this kind of stuff that I'm (slowly) scanning.

I also have a few packs left that I've been experimenting with lately. When it's gone, it's gone so I tend to limit my experimentation which I've found, can limit creativity.


----------



## SINC

Can't decide whether I like it better in colour or black and white, but I think the B & W. A solitary and dying art captured on a mid morning stroll. No back room, that is the store and workshop all in one.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Winding lake road, somewhere south-west of Westport, this Friday past.


It's like a Gordon Lightfoot song.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Very nice stuff, mrjimmy. Soft, textural, mysterious.


+1 Very nice indeed.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Nice gun, kps - really nice machining on it. Great pic.
> 
> Couple from my two-day trip to see me mum out near Barrhaven, ON. As always, took plenty of funky roads along the way. These two are from yesterday - the leg back.


Really like the bus shot Max... fits perfectly in the fall foliage.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> +1 Very nice indeed.


Much obliged.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Ritual


----------



## Max

Love the expression on the kid's face - says it all. Sitting there, delivered into the hands of Pietro - what a miserable fate!


----------



## kps

Great image, could easily go into the nostalgia thread.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Can't decide whether I like it better in colour or black and white, but I think the B & W. A solitary and dying art captured on a mid morning stroll. No back room, that is the store and workshop all in one.


Nice capture SINC, b&w usually works better in such a mixed lighting environment, but the colour image is pretty good without too much colour cast. Nicely done.

P.S. weird...we have the same stools.


----------



## SoyMac

Mmm, I'd say, about 17 minutes past noon ...


----------



## Kazak

SoyMac said:


> Mmm, I'd say, about 17 minutes past noon ...


Like.


----------



## SoyMac

A brief introduction to the Blues ...
.


----------



## Mrsam

Cleaned out my desk tonight, found this in a drawer. Still love the old design!


----------



## Max

Nice ones, Soymac. I like the dice one in particular but 1285 is great too.

MrSam, your iPod looks like it's brand new! Didn't see too much action?

Picnic table macro, Leslieville market. Oyster-like splotch of chewing gum wedged into the bottom of a carved-out crater and marinaded in a sprinkle of rainwater.


----------



## imobile

*All-Hallows -Eve*

Saanich Penisular, BC.
Late September, before the 'harvest' !


----------



## jimbotelecom

A trip to the abandoned sewage treatment plant.... believe the second shot is of a true s hit disturber


----------



## imobile

*Gives new outlook... cloud computing ?*



jimbotelecom said:


> A trip to the abandoned sewage treatment plant.... believe the second shot is of a true s hit disturber



What comes down from the cloud eh?


----------



## Max

First pic is awesome, jimbo - kudos! The reflection is what makes it. This is in the Ottawa area? I was just there a couple of weeks back. Always on the look out for crazy abandoned sites to shoot.


----------



## Mrsam

Max said:


> MrSam, your iPod looks like it's brand new! Didn't see too much action?


It saw a fair amount of action, just kept it in a case the whole time.


----------



## whatiwant

*happy 'weener*

hardly any kids means way too many leftovers. :|


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> First pic is awesome, jimbo - kudos! The reflection is what makes it. This is in the Ottawa area? I was just there a couple of weeks back. Always on the look out for crazy abandoned sites to shoot.


Yesiree Ottawa in the western greenbelt towards Shirley's Bay. I'll be visiting there again.*
Here are a couple more.



jawknee said:


> hardly any kids means way too many leftovers. :|


That looks like a classic TO porch. Nice!


----------



## phuviano

Wow, just went through a bunch of pages since my last post on this thread. Some great photos by all on here. Here's my latest. Found these in my basement.


From A side to B side by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## SoyMac

phuviano said:


> ... Here's my latest. Found these in my basement....


This could go in the Nostalgia thread! :lmao:


----------



## jimbotelecom

Metal too...premium.

I had oysters last night then I went over some photos from summer. Heavenly iPhone shot


----------



## screature

Very nice jimbo... where abouts?


----------



## jimbotelecom

screature said:


> Very nice jimbo... where abouts?


Thanks. St. Laurent west of Rimouski.


----------



## whatiwant

jimbotelecom said:


> Thanks. St. Laurent west of Rimouski.


Agree with Screatch, nice shot. Shafts of light are so cool. I rarely see them.


----------



## screature

jawknee said:


> Agree with Screatch, nice shot. Shafts of light are so cool. I rarely see them.


I see them relatively frequently... regrettably most of the time when I don't have camera at the ready.


----------



## phuviano

jimbotelecom said:


> Metal too...premium.


Yup, they cost twice to three times as much as the regular ones, but the sound quality was much better.

I like your picture, lovely scenery.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> .


_
Nice kitty..._


----------



## eMacMan

From a few weeks ago.
Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Macified

My son hanging out at St. Peter's Misson viewing area. Tower Rock National Park, Montana.


----------



## latitude50

Wow. Nice shot.
The shafts of light are called Crepuscular Rays and they look fantastic in pictures.
You sure have to be ready to capture them when they happen though and no guarantee you will be in a good spot like you were for this one.
Here's a link regarding the rays Crepuscular Rays


----------



## SINC

Back in the bush in Alberta, fall exposure.


----------



## kps

Macified, love that shot of your kid. Well done.


----------



## kps

Since we're nearing the 11th, thought I'd post something appropriate.

/
/


----------



## KC4

Macified said:


> My son hanging out at St. Peter's Misson viewing area. Tower Rock National Park, Montana.


Really good composition Macified, I really like how the light streak in the rock points down to your son while the color in the foreground leads upwards to him. Perfect. 


kps said:


> Since we're nearing the 11th, thought I'd post something appropriate.


Nice use of selective color kps.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Stormy drive - iPhone.


----------



## DempsyMac

KPS wow great shot, very moving considering the time of year!

Jim nice shot, I would recommend cropping out the visor mount though.


----------



## kps

Thanks KC and DempsyMac.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Stormy drive - iPhone.


Haunting shot Jimbo. Although personally I would be inclined to crop the right side to lose the suction cup on the windshield and similar amount on the bottom to get rid of the dash board so that the aspect ratio remains relatively the same and lighten it up just a bit.

Still a great shot though.


----------



## jimbotelecom

DempsyMac said:


> Jim nice shot, I would recommend cropping out the visor mount though.





screature said:


> Haunting shot Jimbo. Although personally I would be inclined to crop the right side to lose the suction cup on the windshield and similar amount on the bottom to get rid of the dash board so that the aspect ratio remains relatively the same and lighten it up just a bit.
> 
> Still a great shot though.


Thanks! Adjusted by popular demand -


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Thanks! Adjusted by popular demand -


Terrific! That works much better for me personally.  Sincerely it is a great shot... Could be used for an album cover or something...


----------



## 10macs

*OS X Photograph*

Yesterday the setting sun just caught the screen of my iMac at the right angle and it must have acted like a diffraction grating to produce this neat image.


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Where's Max?*

I figured he may be off on vacation but I was flipping through this thread and noticed all of his photos were removed on November 6. If you look at Max's profile you'll also notice that his last day here was November 6. I really enjoyed Max's contributions. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## KC4

jimbotelecom said:


> I figured he may be off on vacation but I was flipping through this thread and noticed all of his photos were removed on November 6. If you look at Max's profile you'll also notice that his last day here was November 6. I really enjoyed Max's contributions. Anyone know what happened?


Ack! I don't know Jimbo.. I hope Max is just "cleaning house" and otherwise busy. I would miss Max's contributions and commentary if he wasn't posting any.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, would hate to see Max gone, but his website is still up.


----------



## screature

Haven't heard from Max in a long time in any forum... I hope everything is Ok.

If he decided to wrap up ship as far as ehMac is concerned, I for one would miss him... we far from always agreed but I very much valued/appreciated/respected his opinion and input.

Max.. where art thou Max....


----------



## Guest

Max is ok, I think he's just taking a break from ehmac.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Max is ok, I think he's just taking a break from ehmac.


Ok. Good to know. I get it as I have been feeling the same of late... I was even thinking of bowing out altogether... but "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in'...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Snow!*

Snow!

Kids are already protesting snow pants and I start to get a nordic ski itch. Winters are on the cars and I'm ready.

I've decided that one of the things the iPhone has trouble with is CFL lighting in the dark, semi-dark.


----------



## DDKD726

Rainy-day in Brooklyn Heights, took this on the promenade a couple days ago.


----------



## screature

Nice DDKD726... great composition and tones.


----------



## whatiwant

Somewhere between Revelstoke & Canmore. Moving quickly.


----------



## SoyMac

jawknee said:


> Somewhere between Revelstoke & Canmore. Moving quickly.


Nice little treat there, jawknee. "Bah, it's just a blurry phot... Hey, there's a crisp mountain hidden back there!"


----------



## whatiwant

SoyMac said:


> Nice little treat there, jawknee. "Bah, it's just a blurry phot... Hey, there's a crisp mountain hidden back there!"


Thanks! Another happy little accident.


----------



## DDKD726

Sunset on the Hudson.


----------



## SoyMac

DDKD726 said:


> Sunset on the Hudson.


I love how all the cranes mimic the statue and also all are pointing toward the plane.


----------



## whatiwant

SoyMac said:


> I love how all the cranes mimic the statue and also all are pointing toward the plane.


Agreed. Great shot!


----------



## DDKD726

Thanks SoyMac and jawknee, I really like that one too, one of my favorite NYC shots. It's a little granulated from the zoom but I think it adds a little character to the shot.


----------



## egremont

This could be a Caption Me image. I won't write what came to mind.

Might upset some viewers.


----------



## KC4

DDKD726 said:


> Sunset on the Hudson.


Interesting shot. I'm glad Soymac pointed out the cranes. My first impression of what those shapes were (with the plane) was something of a military nature.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Interesting shot. I'm glad Soymac pointed out the cranes. My first impression of what those shapes were (with the plane) was something of a military nature.


Yes I was thinking big guns as well.


----------



## phuviano

Loving the last 2 images DDKD726

Shot these sometime last week. With the exception of the first one. Its a re-edit, of a photo a i did in the summer time. I haven't posted in a while, so here's 4, 


Version 3 by phuviano, on Flickr


Big tree #2 by phuviano, on Flickr


Christmas Tree by phuviano, on Flickr


Something new by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## DDKD726

Phu, that last shot is quite awesome, nice work!


----------



## kps

It's been a while, but nice job everyone, especially DDKD. Jawknee, always a pleasure.

Nothing much from me, but here's an iPhone shot on me imitating Brando as Col. Kurtz, bald head compliments of the chemo. 
*
*


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ... here's an iPhone shot on me imitating Brando as Col. Kurtz, bald head compliments of the chemo.


Powerful shot, kps!


----------



## kps

Thanks Soy, but I'm starting to think I should have cropped out the distracting light source.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks Soy, but I'm starting to think I should have cropped out the distracting light source.


IMO the top half to 2/3s of it yes but I would leave some of it. Also would like to see a bit more into the shadow on the left side of his face to make i more photographic and less graphic... not a lot just a bit... but that is just me.

Still a great and powerful shot though.


----------



## Kazak

The horror! The horror!


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> The horror! The horror!


Yeah I know eh!


----------



## phuviano

DDKD726 said:


> Phu, that last shot is quite awesome, nice work!


Thanks.



kps said:


> but I'm starting to think I should have cropped out the distracting light source.


Looks great either way.


----------



## kps

Okay I made some changes...and please don't get offended, but I needed to fill some of the negative space. 

*
*


----------



## SINC

Now THAT I like and it sends the proper message too, kps. :clap:


----------



## kps

Thanks SINC and phuviano...keep the images coming.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks SINC and phuviano...keep the images coming.


So is that a self portrait kps? 

I still think I would like the image better if there were a little of the "spot light" source present, both aesthetically and symbolically...

BTW how goes your glowing treatments?


----------



## SINC

One of those moments you hope to capture, but rarely do as they take place in a split second when a spontaneous something just happens and I usually don't have the camera handy. Grandson Jett and his little sister Shiloh:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> One of those moments you hope to capture, but rarely do as they take place in a split second when a spontaneous something just happens and I usually don't have the camera handy. Grandson Jett and his little sister Shiloh:


Beautiful family moment SINC.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> So is that a self portrait kps?
> 
> I still think I would like the image better if there were a little of the "spot light" source present, both aesthetically and symbolically...
> 
> BTW how goes you glowing treatments?


Yup, that's a self portrait.

Last chemo treatment next week, postponed from this week due to low blood count. That's normal, BTW. More radiation in January, then that's it.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> One of those moments you hope to capture, but rarely do as they take place in a split second when a spontaneous something just happens and I usually don't have the camera handy. Grandson Jett and his little sister Shiloh:


Sweet shot SINC, adorable grandkids you got there.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Yup, that's a self portrait.
> 
> Last chemo treatment next week, postponed from this week due to low blood count. That's normal, BTW. More radiation in January, then that's it.


Knowing that it is a self portrait and what you are going through makes it all the more powerful... I sincerely hope for the best for you in your battle... like I said before regarding some of your "gun shots"... kill that cancer dead!


----------



## kps

Thanks screature.


----------



## keebler27

A shot of some cake pops at our friend's Christmas bash.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Accidental iPhone shot


----------



## jimbotelecom

jimbotelecom said:


> Accidental iPhone shot


Found a bug in tap a talk


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Found a bug in tap a talk


That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## jacob.maclean

Here's a little something from a recent trip to the distillery district in downtown Toronto.

I just really liked how the front was sooo over exposed while the alley was properly exposed, and was inspired to make it look as if she was walking into the proverbial light at the end of the tunnel. 

I had a lot of fun down there. If you're ever in the area you should definitely check it out! Lots to see.

C&C welcome and appreciated!


----------



## SoyMac

jacob.maclean said:


> Here's a little something from a recent trip to the distillery district ...


 Really nice!


----------



## Abby

phuviano said:


> Loving the last 2 images DDKD726
> 
> Shot these sometime last week. With the exception of the first one. Its a re-edit, of a photo a i did in the summer time. I haven't posted in a while, so here's 4,


So nice shot! Amazing! 
I love the big tree and christmas tree!


----------



## whatiwant

another shot from the long drive. In the foothills AB


----------



## screature

Great image jawknee.


----------



## whatiwant

screature said:


> Great image jawknee.


Thanks screature. It turned out cooler than I thought it would.


----------



## phuviano

jacob.maclean said:


> Here's a little something from a recent trip to the distillery district in downtown Toronto.
> 
> I just really liked how the front was sooo over exposed while the alley was properly exposed, and was inspired to make it look as if she was walking into the proverbial light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I had a lot of fun down there. If you're ever in the area you should definitely check it out! Lots to see.
> 
> C&C welcome and appreciated!


I like the shot in b&w, not too fond of of the over exposure in the middle. However, photography is an art, and everyone see's things differently. 



jawknee said:


> another shot from the long drive. In the foothills AB


Lovely shot, love the colour of the sky. Almost gives an eerie feeling to it.



Abby said:


> So nice shot! Amazing!
> I love the big tree and christmas tree!


Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc

A winter bath - took this at long range ( for my camera ) and with the red berries has almost a rice paper drawing look - sparrows getting a freshen up on top of the hot tub. Was an awkward angle to shoot but the twigs framed them nicely and just a touch of sun on the ruff of one.


----------



## SINC

I have always struggled with birds. How do you get the darn things to sit still? I love birds and continue to try and get shots of them for my collection. Try as I might, they are always lacking in my mind. They moved, or the wind blew the branch or a leaf got in the way or whatever, but I keep trying. Here is a collection of those attempts.

*Northern Flicker*









*Redwing Blackbird pair*









*Raven*









*Sparrow*









*Oriole*









*American Goldfinch*









*Merlin Falcon chicks*









*Juvenile Robin*


----------



## screature

Hey SINC not bad efforts at all, keep at it.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Hey SINC not bad efforts at all, keep at it.


+1 I'd say so...

There's only so much you're going to get with consumer equipment, so unless you're into spending thousands, enjoy watching the real thing and capture what you can with the equipment at hand.


----------



## MacDoc

One of my fav photos from Cape Town which has glorious light to shoot in.
It had been raining then cleared the two days I was there last year. 
This one was so lucky - art coming to life - future and past mingling...her dress and the sculpture almost a blend.










staying on a bird theme - this was where a serious camera would have helped - superb light but just too far for mine.
The gulls would pick the snails up and fly up and drop them on the rocks


----------



## crawford

Birds are tough. Equipment is only one part of it though. I find that the shots are much better when you're close to their level, rather than always looking up. 

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## MacDoc

The detail on those are beautiful :clap:- how big a lens and CCD?


----------



## MacDoc

IN the world of the weird - not quite sure how this odd artifact ended where it did.....Liliput Land breaks into our dimension. 










ahh never mind just figured it out - it's a reflection.....looks too strange. :yikes:


----------



## screature

crawford said:


> Birds are tough. Equipment is only one part of it though. I find that the shots are much better when you're close to their level, rather than always looking up.


Hey crawford the first one is stunning, but most of us don't have the means to climb trees like that...


----------



## crawford

Thanks all. 
I used my D80 and 18-200 lens.
And to be truthful, I cheated... he was pretty close to the ground. But they're pretty massive birds. Here's a shot of a crow giving one a hard time. The crow is positively dwarfed by the eagle, but that doesn't stop it from being a pest.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - Nat'l Geo candidate shot of the day for sure


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Hey crawford the first one is stunning


I agree, very nice photo.


Doggie christmas by phuviano, on Flickr


Fruit Skewers by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## screature

Some Christmas bling for Cloe... she doesn't look overly impressed though. Maybe if she could eat it she would be more enthusiastic.

Nice bokeh in the fruit skewers shot phuviano.


----------



## eMacMan

Just sorting through some old stuff.

Not sure why but I do like this shot.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Some Christmas bling for Cloe... she doesn't look overly impressed though. Maybe if she could eat it she would be more enthusiastic.
> 
> Nice bokeh in the fruit skewers shot phuviano.


That dog can never stay still. My brother was behind me with food, thats why she was looking up. Thanks.



eMacMan said:


> Just sorting through some old stuff.
> 
> Not sure why but I do like this shot.
> 
> View attachment 22380


Intersting, looks like a Teddy bear's face silhouette.


----------



## jimbotelecom

eMacMan said:


> Just sorting through some old stuff.
> 
> Not sure why but I do like this shot.
> 
> View attachment 22380


Looks like Sid the sloth from the animated film series Iceage.


----------



## keebler27

jimbotelecom said:


> Looks like Sid the sloth from the animated film series Iceage.


i thought the same thing! lol

great pic!

i like this shot b/c it's simple. the subject allows the photo to be very unique instead of you having to tweak the bokeh etc.. love it.


----------



## eMacMan

jimbotelecom said:


> Looks like Sid the sloth from the animated film series Iceage.


Poor Sid. He's been cremated by proxy.


----------



## eMacMan

From a local show and shine back in 2009. Tried about half a dozen times to do something with these wheels. Liked how this one came out.

Yes Don you can use that one in the SAP
Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Andy Panda's 50th Birthday!*

Yep my furless eyeless teddy bear reached it's 50th on Christmas Day. Got the new Casio Cleviano piano for Xmas and decided too shoot the bear with it.


----------



## JCCanuck

*phuviano, a future date with my dog?*


Doggie christmas by phuviano, on Flickr

Kodee is a rescued Pomchi. My wife is his idol with me way at the bottom of the list.


----------



## phuviano

JCCanuck said:


> Kodee is a rescued Pomchi. My wife is his idol with me way at the bottom of the list.


Cloe isn't as nice as she looks. She's a bitch, yes, pun intended. She doesn't get along with other dogs.

Cute dog though.


----------



## screature

God I miss Max's posts.... :-(


----------



## Abby

JCCanuck said:


> Doggie christmas[/url] by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Kodee is a rescued Pomchi. My wife is his idol with me way at the bottom of the list.


Well, I like the little white puppy, so cute!


----------



## phuviano

Abby said:


> Well, I like the little white puppy, so cute!


Thanks.

Ok, time for something more related to the forum.

Picked up a new toy a few days ago.


Made in China by phuviano, on Flickr


Made in China edit #2 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Snowy and the temperature is dropping*

First iPhone 4s post.


----------



## eMacMan

JCCanuck said:


> Yep my furless eyeless teddy bear reached it's 50th on Christmas Day. Got the new Casio Cleviano piano for Xmas and decided too shoot the bear with it.


Shooting a bear with a piano, that's really thinking outside of the box. Davy Crockett would be proud.  

BTW I do like the shot.


----------



## eMacMan

*Cabin Fever*

Getting cold enough that I needed a reminder of warmer times.

View attachment 22571


----------



## SINC

Baby, it's cold outside. You can always tell when it's cold when the birds puff up their feathers to insulate against the weather:


----------



## keebler27

A cold crispy day in downtown montreal. Thought the lines of the modern buildings contrasted nicely with the roundness of the old cathedral behind


----------



## JCCanuck

*While on the "warm" and "cold" topic...*

...Cleo stays curled up inside the house on a cold day. No attempt to go outside.
Shot with my recently purchased Nikon 50mm 1.8G lens with a shallow depth of field.


----------



## screature

JCCanuck said:


> ...Cleo stays curled up inside the house on a cold day. No attempt to go outside.
> Shot with my recently purchased Nikon 50mm 1.8G lens with a shallow depth of field.


Great shot JCCanuck...

You may want to consider posting it to the Pet Corner thread as well... Everything pets... 

We are always happy to share photos and info on our pets... just in case you might be interested in sharing that front as well.


----------



## phuviano

keebler27 said:


> A cold crispy day in downtown montreal. Thought the lines of the modern buildings contrasted nicely with the roundness of the old cathedral behind


I like the view. 



JCCanuck said:


> ...Cleo stays curled up inside the house on a cold day. No attempt to go outside.
> Shot with my recently purchased Nikon 50mm 1.8G lens with a shallow depth of field.


Nice pick up.


----------



## JCCanuck

screature said:


> Great shot JCCanuck...
> 
> You may want to consider posting it to the Pet Corner thread as well... Everything pets...
> 
> We are always happy to share photos and info on our pets... just in case you might be interested in sharing that front as well.


Thanks for the info screature!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Baby, it's cold outside. You can always tell when it's cold when the birds puff up their feathers to insulate against the weather:


Nice shot SINC.


----------



## eMacMan

*Lundbreck Falls*

After a week of extremely cold weather, a trip to Lundbreck Falls proved rewarding.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Barred Owl I came upon during a snowshoeing excursion on Saturday. Pulled out my trusty iPhone and voila! Quite a permissible beauty - she was high up and well protected and she let me come within 5/6 metres. I hung around and watched for 40 minutes.


----------



## SINC

Mannequin in window, West Edmonton Mall, iPhone 4:


----------



## eMacMan

^^^ Nice

Broken branches on cottonwood trees are more or less normal.

This tree had two large branches break away from opposite sides of the tree.
Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jellotor

I think this is my first post in this thread. Not a new photo, I took it last August on my grandfather's farm. That's my dad's hand with the wheat.


A Handful by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Edit: Thanks to phuviano for showing me the path to the BBCode, so to speak.


----------



## phuviano

jellotor said:


> I apologise...I don't know if there's a way to directly link to Flickr within the forum.


Go to the photo's page, look for the envelope/facebook/twitter icon just above the photo. Click on the tab to right of it, it should be a tab that says "share". Once you left click that tab, at the bottom of the tab it should say "Grab the HTML/BBCode". Left click where it says this. select bbcode, if it isn't selected already. select your resolution. Copy all the lines in the window. Come back to ehmac, and paste the lines you copied from flickr.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

How very graphic of you Doug.


----------



## SoyMac

jellotor said:


> ...grandfather's farm. That's my dad's hand with the wheat...


Nice shot.


----------



## Lawrence

The shoot I went out on recently in Chinatown turned out alright,
Tad wet, But I got some shots in. (Albeit creative) Here's a selective focus shot.


----------



## Max

G'day, eh. Great thread, this. Chugging along as usual.

I call this one "slim."


----------



## Kazak

Max! Missed you, man. Great shot, as usual.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> G'day, eh. Great thread, this. Chugging along as usual.
> 
> I call this one "slim."


Glad you're back Max.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Max said:


> G'day, eh. Great thread, this. Chugging along as usual.
> 
> I call this one "slim."


Welcome back. This is for you Max - an iPhone4s shot with a fisheye lens attachment.
May your future blossom.


----------



## Max

Thanks gents. Great to be back. Jimbo, cool pic. Digging that red. What does the device look like clamped to your iphone?


----------



## rgray

*The Visitor*


----------



## SoyMac

Wow, rgray - so close! :clap:


----------



## kps

Nice work everyone...

and 

Welcome back Max!


----------



## screature

Max said:


> G'day, eh. Great thread, this. Chugging along as usual.
> 
> I call this one "slim."


Max is back!!! Yayyy!!

Wonder what this shot would look like with an even wider lens or even a fisheye.... could be quite surreal... nice experiment and result all the same.


----------



## screature

rgray said:


> View attachment 22726


What a beautiful creature... did you put out that egg for him/her?


----------



## jellotor

SoyMac said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks! Here's a more recent one with less PP. I saw this guy stocking up on a quick walk on my break from work. The last shot I've taken with my 55-250mm f4-5.6 IS lens...the next day I had a 70-200mm f4L and I haven't stopped using it since.


Squirrel & Sunday Brunch by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## SINC

Stella at The Local. iPhone 4:










Just a glimpse. Lumix, Leica glass:


----------



## Max

Sinc: I dig the experimental feel of the pint shot, no question - but your second shot really gets me where I live. Well done, sir.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Sinc: I dig the experimental feel of the pint shot, no question - but your second shot really gets me where I live. Well done, sir.


Thanks Max, didja notice the Mickey Mouse head shape of the sky showing through the trees framing the rainbow, complete with the perfect round nose in the lower left? That is the thing that drew me to that angle.


----------



## Max

No, I did _*not*_ catch that, Sinc. But now that you mentioned it, I can easily see what you saw.

From a series I call Nocturne... strolling home from the local watering hole, last night:


----------



## kps

That's a very nice capture Max, love all the different light sources in there...


----------



## Max

Thank you, kps. Here is another shot from that night. Playing around with the other end of the clarity spectrum. Less painterly than the first image, which I prefer.


----------



## SINC

Might as well toss another in here. I call this one, 'Sunday morning coming down':


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Thank you, kps. Here is another shot from that night. Playing around with the other end of the clarity spectrum. Less painterly than the first image, which I prefer.


Strangely enough, I'm leaning towards this one. Much prefer the coolness created by the green traffic lights as opposed to the overly _warminess_ of the one with the red lights.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Might as well toss another in here. I call this one, 'Sunday morning coming down':


Very much like this cityscape SINC, the absence of people and activity is intriguing ---nice capture.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Very much like this cityscape SINC, the absence of people and activity is intriguing ---nice capture.


Thus the name, 'Sunday morning coming down'. It was indeed a Sunday morning around 8:40 a.m. as I exited a restaurant, one flight up to street level after a fine feed of bacon and eggs, western style.


----------



## Max

Yeah Sinc, cool. I like the fact that it's black and white - in this case it lends it a sort of timelessness. Is it just me or is the image tilted downwards on the left side a micro-tad? 'cept were you to straighten it out you might lose the perfection of those three in-line streetlamps up top.


----------



## Max

Treemendous gig, if you're OK with heights and can clamber around like a monkey.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Yeah Sinc, cool. I like the fact that it's black and white - in this case it lends it a sort of timelessness. Is it just me or is the image tilted downwards on the left side a micro-tad? 'cept were you to straighten it out you might lose the perfection of those three in-line streetlamps up top.


Perhaps a combination of a minor tilt and a bad initial crop? Here it is again with a half degree tilt right and the full frame, which I now think might even add to the absence of activity theme I wanted to portray. I dunno . . .


----------



## Max

Yeah, I dig this one... the bollards help emphasize the emptiness somehow - a curious figurative aspect to them. Too, ostensibly they're there to ward off reckless car traffic but there ain't much traffic, period. So it imparts to the image a mildly quizzical nature.


----------



## Max

Leslieville laneway, recently.


----------



## Max

I call this one _Spectral Winter._


----------



## SINC

It ain't Pink Floyd, but it is the wall . . .


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Leslieville laneway, recently.


That shot doubled up with about a three foot separation would also make a great addition to the stereo thread.

http://www.ehmac.ca/photography-focus/91433-stereo-images.html


----------



## SoyMac

I haven't had the time to get out and look at the city through my lens lately. 

And these are so good - you guys are killin' me! :clap:


----------



## Max

L tower rising, about 6:35 this morning. A little too dark yet for my camera to shine, but I made the most of it. Going to be a terrific addition to the city skyline once it's topped out.


----------



## kps

Great shot of the building, Max, can't however wrap my head around the "Spectral Winter" image.

It could be due to the current bane of my existence...

The radiation room and my personal torture device to keep me still. Taken today after my treatment. iPhone 4, processed with Lightroom.


----------



## Max

_Yikes._ Well, I guess why you can't dig the spectral winter image, kps. It plays liberally with effects and it's more of an illustration than it is a photo. But I get the resemblance to the gear you've shot above... kind of looks like medieval torture gear, especially that mesh mask. The one on the left looks like a leftover set from one of the early Star Trek movies... way less sinister than its companion shot.


----------



## Lawrence

Trying out my new Nikon SB-700 flash, Shot with the diffuser and angled slightly upwards.
Using my Nikon D80 with 28-70mm Nikon lens zoomed into 60mm, File size reduced.

My cat "Pye"


----------



## SoyMac

Lawrence said:


> ....My cat "Pye"


Admit it. You're going to invest in a small Beauty Dish for future cat portraits.
It's okay. You're amongst friends here.


----------



## Lawrence

SoyMac said:


> Admit it. You're going to invest in a small Beauty Dish for future cat portraits.
> It's okay. You're amongst friends here.


Lol, But seriously, I was just desperate for a model and the cat was available,
I think I'll try the 50mm f/1.8 next time, The 28-70mm is a bit too soft.


----------



## SoyMac

Lawrence said:


> I was just desperate for a model and the cat was available,...


 Yeah, I've used that excuse MANY times! 

I must admit that some of my lighting purchases were dog-inspired.

See my avatar? That was from a day-long session! Heh. 

Let's keep photographing what we love! :clap:

(Looking forward to seeing what you get with the 50mm. Animal fur is a great way to verify a lens, eh?!)


----------



## Lawrence

SoyMac said:


> Yeah, I've used that excuse MANY times!
> 
> I must admit that some of my lighting purchases were dog-inspired.
> 
> See my avatar? That was from a day-long session! Heh.
> 
> Let's keep photographing what we love! :clap:
> 
> (Looking forward to seeing what you get with the 50mm. Animal fur is a great way to verify a lens, eh?!)


We have 2 cats and a dog actually, The dog is in the home office asleep,
But my girlfriend is in there working, I didn't want to disturb her.

I'll get the dog later


----------



## kps

Max said:


> _Yikes._ Well, I guess why you can't dig the spectral winter image, kps. It plays liberally with effects and it's more of an illustration than it is a photo. But I get the resemblance to the gear you've shot above... kind of looks like medieval torture gear, especially that mesh mask. The one on the left looks like a leftover set from one of the early Star Trek movies... way less sinister than its companion shot.


Ha, Ha, Star Trek...good one. Apparently I get to keep that mask if I choose to...I'm still debating the offer. LOL


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> _...._ But I get the resemblance to the gear you've shot above... kind of looks like medieval torture gear, especially that mesh mask. The one on the left looks like a leftover set from one of the early Star Trek movies... way less sinister than its companion shot.


That was my thought as well. Same kind of feeling I get when I see a photo of an iron lung.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> Trying out my new Nikon SB-700 flash, Shot with the diffuser and angled slightly upwards.
> Using my Nikon D80 with 28-70mm Nikon lens zoomed into 60mm, File size reduced.
> 
> My cat "Pye"


Really too dark and flat for me... nice subject matter though and actually a good composition and I like how close you got. 

I think you need to experiment a little more with your settings on your flash though as it looks like it was taken without a flash at all and just taken in the dark without adequate settings even without a flash IMO.


----------



## Lawrence

screature said:


> Really too dark and flat for me... nice subject matter though and actually a good composition and I like how close you got.
> 
> I think you need to experiment a little more with your settings on your flash though as it looks like it was taken without a flash at all and just taken in the dark without adequate settings even without a flash IMO.


Yeah, I used the angle perhaps a bit too much and didn't allow enough light,
But I didn't want to blow out the image with too much light.
Oh well, Got a lot of practising to do.
The real problem is that I haven't used a flash like this one since the mid 70's,
This Nikon flash isn't anything like my old Vivitar Zoom thyristor flash from the 70's.

I should have used the bounce card on the flash, That would have lit up the cats eyes.

Thanks for the critique though.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> Yeah, I used the angle perhaps a bit too much and didn't allow enough light,
> But I didn't want to blow out the image with too much light.
> Oh well, Got a lot of practising to do.
> The real problem is that I haven't used a flash like this one since the mid 70's,
> This Nikon flash isn't anything like my old Vivitar Zoom thyristor flash from the 70's.
> 
> *I should have used the bounce card on the flash, That would have lit up the cats eyes.*
> 
> Thanks for the critique though.


Agreed, I think having more light in the cat's eyes would have made all the difference... have fun experimenting.


----------



## SINC

Found this one in my files since last summer. Lillies I snapped with my iPhone 4 right after a shower when the sun re-appeared.


----------



## Lawrence

A little better with the SB-700 flash tilted up a bit and using a bounce card to bring up the eyes.
Focus is still a bit soft with the Nikon Nikkor f/1.8D 50mm lens.

Anyways...Here's "Pye" watching T.V. intently.


----------



## Max

Gorgeous, mouth-watering colour, Sinc. Let me contrast it with this wintry shot from earlier this afternoon: view from the Black River Road near Sutton, Ontario (south shore of Lake Simcoe).


----------



## SINC

Maligne lake island during forest fire last summer.


----------



## Lawrence

Nice landscapes guys, Can hardly wait to get out and shoot some of those myself.


----------



## SoyMac

Hi Friends
I'm trying to find a beauty dish to put on my SB 910.

I see a vague description of one on this site, but I can't actually find one anywhere.
Joe McNally and the new SB-910 AF Speedlight | Nikon SB-910 Flash

Anyone know where I can, in fact, find a beauty dish (around 20", and grid), that fits the Nikon SB 910?

Thanks!


----------



## Lawrence

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I'm trying to find a beauty dish to put on my SB 910.
> 
> I see a vague description of one on this site, but I can't actually find one anywhere.
> Joe McNally and the new SB-910 AF Speedlight | Nikon SB-910 Flash
> 
> Anyone know where I can, in fact, find a beauty dish (around 20", and grid), that fits the Nikon SB 910?
> 
> Thanks!


Just use these exact words in a Google search "Flashpoint beauty dish" and...

B&H will pop up with quite a selection

But you'll have to check and make sure they'll work with the SB-910

Joe McNally shooting using beauty dish and a gridded SB900


----------



## SoyMac

Lawrence said:


> Just use these exact words in a Google search "Flashpoint beauty dish" and...
> 
> B&H will pop up with quite a selection
> 
> But you'll have to check and make sure they'll work with the SB-910...


Yep, that's the thing, Lawrence, most (all?) of these are _not_ meant to be used with an SB 910 flash. 

And after much searching, and reading of articles, I still haven't found the beauty dish referenced in Joe McNally's article, or _any_ beauty dish and grid that is specifically meant for use with the SB 910.

Anyone?


Update: I just sent an email to Joe McNally, the author of the piece in the link in my post above. 
Now I wait.


----------



## Max

Weathered building, downtown Port Perry.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> Maligne lake island during forest fire last summer.


Unique capture, makes for a lovely shot SINC...


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Yep, that's the thing, Lawrence, most (all?) of these are _not_ meant to be used with an SB 910 flash.
> 
> And after much searching, and reading of articles, I still haven't found the beauty dish referenced in Joe McNally's article, or _any_ beauty dish and grid that is specifically meant for use with the SB 910.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Update: I just sent an email to Joe McNally, the author of the piece in the link in my post above.
> Now I wait.


Hope Joe responds...and do share with us.

There are some really cool softboxes that attach to strobes such as the SB900, have you considered those?


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Weathered building, downtown Port Perry.


One of my favourite small towns in Ontario...used to drive and stop there for a break almost every day for the past 2-3 years while doing my rounds.


----------



## SINC

Zion Park, SW Utah.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> ...There are some really cool softboxes that attach to strobes such as the SB900, have you considered those?


Well, I _do_ have some continuous light softboxes (selected with the help of fine ehMaccers!). But I don't have anything specifically for the flash. I guess I could stick the softbox over the flash, but I have used a beauty dish before, loved the look, and so been inspired to get one for myself (shooting mainly portraits right now).


----------



## Max

Well done, Sinc. Nice composition and the depth of the shot is great. I'd be tempted to crop off a wee bit on the left side, but that's just me.

Kps: first time for me visiting Port Perry. A late brother used to go there in the late 70s/early 80s, partying on the river with his buddies. Always meant to check it out. Was initially going to boost up to Sibbald Point, but opted instead for the path not taken, so to speak. The simple beauty of the town's main streets and natural setting really struck me. In fact, I just love it around the south-east shores of Simcoe... even in winter it dazzles, but in summer? Kick-ass!


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Well done, Sinc. Nice composition and the depth of the shot is great. I'd be tempted to crop off a wee bit on the left side, but that's just me.


Just took that bit off and have to agree it centres things up a tad better, Max.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Well, I _do_ have some continuous light softboxes (selected with the help of fine ehMaccers!). But I don't have anything specifically for the flash. I guess I could stick the softbox over the flash, but I have used a beauty dish before, loved the look, and so been inspired to get one for myself (shooting mainly portraits right now).


After a little digging, it appears Joe uses a Flashpoint beautydish. What I found for strobes is the Q model see here and article here.

I have the smaller Lastolite Ezybox softbox which works relatively well for it's size and output.

Utubeage vid: 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Kps: first time for me visiting Port Perry. A late brother used to go there in the late 70s/early 80s, partying on the river with his buddies. Always meant to check it out. Was initially going to boost up to Sibbald Point, but opted instead for the path not taken, so to speak. The simple beauty of the town's main streets and natural setting really struck me. In fact, I just love it around the south-east shores of Simcoe... even in winter it dazzles, but in summer? Kick-ass!


Cool, keep exploring and shooting. Lot's of little hidden gems taking the back roads. I used to take 7A all the way to Peterborough and beyond. Really nice drive. Also taking 12/7 to Lindsay or all the way to Orillia is nice.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> After a little digging, it appears Joe uses a Flashpoint beautydish. What I found for strobes is the Q model see here and article here....


Thanks, kps! 
Yes, the Q series. That's as far as I got, too.
The overwhelming consensus is that the 6" is ridiculously small, and doomed to fail as a beauty dish.

From what I could see of Joe's article, he put a beauty dish on the SB 910 and boom, that's at least 16", maybe 20"/21".

Hopefully, Joe will respond!


----------



## kps

All these modifiers (reflectors, softboxes, beauty dishes) are interchangeable for the most part, all one needs is a "speed-ring" to switch between manufacturers. So I did a quick and dirty search on "speedrings for speedlites" 

Here's a great thread on what you're looking for:

A Quick Look at Yet Another Speedlight-to-Bowens Mount Bracket - Canon Digital Photography Forums

Here's a promising result for 16" bdishes. Follow the links for the brackets.

Results for Beauty Dish


----------



## Lawrence

Shot today using my iPhone and the Paper Camera filter
at a meet up with the scooter club at the "eggsmart restaurant"


----------



## Max

Nice, Lawrence. Love the warmth and the pop feel of it. Could do with a little more punch/contrast, I feel.

Here's another from yesterday's meanderings.


----------



## Lawrence

Always been a great lover of fire escapes,
Ever since I photographed them in the cast iron district of New York city in the 70's.
It's always refreshing to find them here in Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Yep Lawrence, fire escapes have always been an attraction for me as well, although I don't think I would want to come down this one . . .


----------



## Lawrence

SoyMac said:


> Thanks, kps!
> Yes, the Q series. That's as far as I got, too.
> The overwhelming consensus is that the 6" is ridiculously small, and doomed to fail as a beauty dish.
> 
> From what I could see of Joe's article, he put a beauty dish on the SB 910 and boom, that's at least 16", maybe 20"/21".
> 
> Hopefully, Joe will respond!


You could try this website as well for Lumodi
I found it by accident, I decided to do a search of ebay for you and it popped up.


----------



## SoyMac

Thanks for the info, Friends!

kps and Lawrence, when I price everything, the Cheetah system comes in at $200, while the Lumodi comes in at closer to $300.

I've been holding off doing some serious portraits due to want of a beauty dish, so I'm going to make the leap and order the Cheetah system.

Thanks again! 



(Joe didn't write back :-( )


----------



## SoyMac

Max said:


> ...Here's another from yesterday's meanderings.


Max, that near North Gower?


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> (Joe didn't write back :-( )


The_ basterd_...lol He may still...

Congrats on your choice, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Max

SoyMac said:


> Max, that near North Gower?


Soy, I've really no idea; for one, the area is unfamiliar to me in the first place; two, when I get into a certain headspace I barely pay attention to which way I'm going, or where I'm headed... I kinda plunge down various backroads, idly looking for things to shoot. Great way to eat up time and gas. Luckily this time out I was in a fuel-sipper, so it was no great expense to bomb around here and there.

But yeah, I do remember seeing a sign for North Gower, so if that scene looks familiar to you, it may well be the place!


----------



## eMacMan

An artsy shot.

View attachment 22893


----------



## DempsyMac

eMacMac I love it, can you give some details on how/what we are looking at?

I am guessing shot behind glass?


----------



## eMacMan

Frost crystals on the drivers side window of the car with a backlit hill in the background. Bumped the contrast but not severely.


----------



## phuviano

Here are some of my latest photos.


newer, faster, smaller, but better by phuviano, on Flickr


New 100 dollar bill by phuviano, on Flickr


Bass Pro, woohoo! by phuviano, on Flickr


Church by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## SINC

That last one reminded me of a shot I took last summer.


----------



## Max

L Tower, still less than half way from being topped out, downtown late last night.


----------



## eMacMan

Hey Don. Modified the United Church shot a bit. The sky pixelation was already there, probably because the shot was saved as a level 3 jpeg somewhere along the line. Obviously possible to get much better results when starting with the full sized original image.

View attachment 22952


----------



## The Doug

^ Nice b&w shots gentlemen.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## jimbotelecom

This morning's encounter with a Bald Eagle waiting for me to move on so he could continue feeding off a dead fawn. iPhone crop.


----------



## SINC

When a machine was a machine.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

Just curious as to what you're doing with your images Sinc? You shooting in .jpg or .nef.?


----------



## SINC

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Just curious as to what you're doing with your images Sinc? You shooting in .jpg or .nef.?


All images are shot in .jpg format, the one directly above with a Nikon Coolpix 8800 recently passed on to my daughter.


----------



## eMacMan

*Snow Sculpture*

.
Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## JCCanuck

It was my 2 kids as infants fifteen years ago at least, now as a 1st time Great Uncle, it's baby photography again. Gotta take this image back in PS, just noticed my daughter's looong hair on the blanket. More images to process.
Just noticed eMacMan's "gritty" ice shot above, quite a contrast to the baby's soft features eh?
Just added another image of my grand niece, the last one is just a blow up of the previous shot.


----------



## eMacMan

*Loco*

^Tis indeed a contrast.^

Almost trashed this shot then decided to crop in and lighten it. May still be trash bound but for the moment it's still in the cogitation file.


Edit: Like it much better as a B&W

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jimbotelecom

iPhone - Hotel Lobby


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Where to begin?... At the beginning...

Mexico City was the first stop in our trip... here is a photo of part of the Zuccolo, the old centre of the city... it is a square completely encompassed by buildings, shops and a roadway. This one features the Metropolitan Cathedral...









BTW... I meant to first make a post regarding the great material posted lately but in my haste to post my recent photographic adventure I neglected to do that... sorry for the omission. Of particular note for me were some of the photos of SINC and Max (great to have you back making contributions).


----------



## jellotor

North of Barton by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

From an afternoon wandering around Beach Road in Hamilton with a friend.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> North of Barton by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr
> 
> From an afternoon wandering around Beach Road in Hamilton with a friend.


Reminds me of Hobos of yesteryear...


----------



## JCCanuck

screature said:


> Reminds me of Hobos of yesteryear...


and I hear a Johnny Cash tune in the background. Nice story shot jellotor.


----------



## jellotor

Thanks guys. Here's another shot from the same neighborhood.


Beach Road Houses by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

I actually intend to do a longer stroll along the CN tracks here in the next couple of weeks. If post-industrial grit is your thing, Hamilton is where it's at.


----------



## MacDoc

Rarely can get up close and personal with some of the wilder fowl but the Melbourne Botanical Gardens are a sweet spot to birdwatch and makes me want a longer lens. The rail was posing in the shadows and I called a couple with some serious lens over and they were thrilled.
He was very calm and quite the alpha male in the region










The Botanical Gardens are a stunning addition to Melbourne and right in the heart of the city.










8th most expensive city in the world to live....the wealth shows but damn things are expensive !!!!
Only Sydney ranks one ahead for cost of living in Aus.

and yes Virginia not all swans are white....










glad to see one familiar species










this peewee is ubiquitous - makes for colourful neighborhoods.










received a Field Guide from GFs mum so happily starting a new life list.

Have not quite sorted this one yet


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Thanks guys. Here's another shot from the same neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Beach Road Houses by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr
> 
> I actually intend to do a longer stroll along the CN tracks here in the next couple of weeks. If post-industrial grit is your thing, Hamilton is where it's at.


Nice shot jellotor... the only thing I would change is to crop off the black roof on the left to just leave the colourful houses. Really nice light and the graffiti on the wall makes for an interesting detail.


----------



## jellotor

Agreed on the crop. I sometimes irrationally resist cropping _anything_ I shoot, despite the fact that I have plenty of resolution to spare, shooting RAW and all that.

Friday's light at the golden hour was pretty exceptional. I was in Burlington on the lakefront around 3pm and it was overcast, snowing slightly and very grey. Swung by the lift bridge and the sun began to peek out. By the end of my journey the sun was blazing over the top of an old factory onto the CN tracks!


----------



## SINC

Bryce Canyon


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> jellotor, love the shot. *I'm with you regarding the cropping. That's what the viewfinder is for!*
> 
> MacDoc, what a fabulous place. The tree and surrounding vegetation make me long to travel.
> 
> SINC, love Bryce. My GF and I have spent large amounts of time travelling the southwest and Mexico and always long to go back and see more.
> 
> *screature, looking forward to seeing more shots of sunny Mexico*.


Some people are indeed purists when it comes to cropping... 

Personally the way I see it is the original capture is just the raw material to do with as I choose. Back in the good ole film days I would crop in the darkroom all the time so for me digital just makes it all that much easier and I post process almost everything I shoot in one way or another. 

Sometimes I try and go for the perfect capture (especially when shooting film), but digital just makes it so easy to quickly get close to your vision and then on to the next shot and then play with the images in post. I love playing with images in Lightroom as I find it to be a completely different kind of creative experience than shooting. I understand that some people don't want to have to do that and just get the best shot possible when clicking the shutter release and don't want to muck about with post.

To each their own and whatever works for the individual photographer.

Will do... I am working on the post of the photos of Mexico right now and I will post some as the edit rolls along... 

Cheers.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## Max

I'm with you, Screature. The idea is to line up a great shot, of course. But sometimes it occurs to me, only once I'm in PP mode, that a picture can gain a greater measure of clarity and purpose when it's cropped. I'm happy to work in the 'lab' of Lightroom to get where I want to go. But others will do their level best to get it down right, in the moment of capture. I can see both sides. But it reminds me of a Facebook exchange I had with a fellow painter a few years back. He's a meticulous, highly-detailed naturalist painter and he couldn't understand why anyone would want to paint in an abstract or even loosely expressionist style. He was using such a profoundly different set of philosophical assumptions, we might as well have been speaking different languages. Funny.

Post some more Mexican shots when you can - love that glorious golden plaza shot in the old section - beautiful faded glory. I've not used my own camera much lately, other than to document some paintings. I'll have to get out and shoot some more stuff.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## jellotor

I naturally tend towards the "no crop" side of the fence, however I was at a bar & grill with my wife about a month ago and there were some really great black & white prints of industrial areas around Hamilton on the walls, all with wide or tall dimensions. They caught my attention, for sure.

For my purposes, the easiest way to achieve that style would be to frame accordingly while shooting and then crop in PP, so that really got me thinking.

But, as you can see from the photos, it's not exactly a straight path from thinking to acting on those thoughts!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Bryce Canyon


Lovely shot SINC is this from a current trip or in the past?

I was at Bryce Canyon in my youth... a strikingly beautiful place.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> *Imagine art and the arts if we all thought alike.* I'll bet your friend produces beautiful, insightful paintings as I'm sure you do also.


Exactly. Thank god we don't.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

This isn't a great shot but just to provide some context... This is where we stayed in Mexico City, the Gran Hotel Ciudad de Mexico. It is a beautiful Art Deco Hotel built in 1896... just lovely and relatively inexpensive, $110/night CDN. 

The interior is truly extraordinary (more photos to come), only one side faces the Zócalo and regrettably we were not on that side. This photo faces the side on which we stayed and where the entrance is to the Hotel. We were on the 3rd floor (they don't count the bottom floor so the top story you see), 2nd balcony from the left.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Here is a shot from our balcony looking toward the Zócalo. The building featured is on the Zócalo.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Lovely shot SINC is this from a current trip or in the past?
> 
> I was at Bryce Canyon in my youth... a strikingly beautiful place.


May '09, just getting around to sifting through many shots from that jaunt.


----------



## Max

Picked this up today, at our weekly farmer's market winter program distribution centre.


----------



## The Doug

Nice Max. Eat it before it eats you!

Gawd I am itching to get out and shoot. Contemplating buying a new lens...


----------



## Max

Already done Doug. Half of it's gone, at least. Went into tonight's salad to accompany the beef and mushrooms.

Oh, the old jonesing for lens thang. That's a doozy. So spill already - what's the lens you're thinking of grabbing?


----------



## SINC

WTH is, or was, that thing anyway Max?


----------



## The Doug

^ Celeriac (celery root).



Max said:


> ...Oh, the old jonesing for lens thang. That's a doozy. So spill already - what's the lens you're thinking of grabbing?


If I decide to go ahead with the purchase, you'll know in March. But yep I'm jonesing alright.


----------



## Max

Sinc, celeriac looks alien but it tastes delicious. Once you carve away its rather tough, forbidding exterior, you can shred it and add it into a salad along with carrots and cabbage and the dressing of your choice. Yummers.


----------



## Sonal

Max said:


> Sinc, celeriac looks alien but it tastes delicious. Once you carve away its rather tough, forbidding exterior, you can shred it and add it into a salad along with carrots and cabbage and the dressing of your choice. Yummers.


Makes a good soup too.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Sinc, celeriac looks alien but it tastes delicious. Once you carve away its rather tough, forbidding exterior, you can shred it and add it into a salad along with carrots and cabbage and the dressing of your choice. Yummers.


Thanks for the edumacation Max! 

No wonder I think the best park of the celery is the tiny bit of soft root at the bottom. I never throw it out and use it all the time in soups. But in all my years, I have never come across the whole root like that. I'll have to watch for it now as I am sure it is delicious.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Here is the stained glass "skylight" of the Gran Hotel Ciudad in Mexico City where we stayed for one night while waiting for our connection to Puerto Escondido the next day... 

Thousands of people from Mexico and international tourists come to photograph this marvel whether or not they are staying there... It is truly spectacular and no photograph can do it justice to the experience of seeing it first hand.


----------



## Max

Beautiful, Screature. Great array of colours there. Wow.

Sonal: celeriac for soup - gotta get on that.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Here is a shot that features the old fashioned open manually operated lift at the Gran Hotel Ciudad. There is one on either end of the Grand Lobby and are fully functional. When you arrive and are taken to your room a porter takes you to your floor in the lift and then there is a fully modern automated elevator that you use the rest of the time.

Also of note are the two large bird cages on either side of the lift (on the bottom floor) that house beautiful song birds that fill the entire interior with their beautiful sounds all day long... At night they are covered in typical bird cage fashion to quiet them down.


----------



## Max

Union station, early this month.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

When we arrived in our room we were greeted with the lovely sounds emanating form the street below of a Harmonipan player. It sounded like we were in old Paris, a very lovely sound. There are several of them playing in the Zócalo at various times throughout the day and evening...

Here is a shot of the player from above from our room.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Beautiful, Screature. Great array of colours there. Wow.
> 
> Sonal: celeriac for soup - gotta get on that.


Thanks Max.



Max said:


> Union station, early this month.


Great shot Max very moody...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

After we settled into our room we went out into the Zócalo to find a place to have a bite to eat. We found a cafe on the fourth floor of the building it is in facing the Metropolitan Cathedral which afforded this perspective.


----------



## SINC

Love the duotone effect with those old buildings and the colours of the stained glass screature, nicely done.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Love the duotone effect with those old buildings and the colours of the stained glass screature, nicely done.


Thanks SINC... as long as people don't mind I will continue posting shots of the trip in a kind of travelogue fashion... I don't want to dominate the thread but I haven't had anything new to post in a long time and after our trip I have oodles to share... I promise to be judicious in my selection.


----------



## Max

Keep posting, Screature. Better new stuff be posted than this thread languish... cheers.


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> ... I don't want to dominate the thread ...


I'm really enjoying your shots, screature. Please keep posting, 

Same to all of you - Really good stuff, and much that's quite inspiring. :clap:


----------



## Sonal

Please keep posting screature.

I haven't commented, but photos you are posting are gorgeous. Makes me want to go there and see for myself.


----------



## screature

screature said:


> Thanks SINC... as long as people don't mind I will continue posting shots of the trip in a kind of travelogue fashion... I don't want to dominate the thread but I haven't had anything new to post in a long time and after our trip I have oodles to share... I promise to be judicious in my selection.





SoyMac said:


> I'm really enjoying your shots, screature. Please keep posting,
> 
> Same to all of you - Really good stuff, and much that's quite inspiring. :clap:





Sonal said:


> Please keep posting screature.
> 
> I haven't commented, but photos you are posting are gorgeous. Makes me want to go there and see for myself.


Thanks guys for all the comments and I will keep them coming but not too much all at once.


----------



## JCCanuck

screature said:


> Some people are indeed purists when it comes to cropping...
> 
> Personally the way I see it is the original capture is just the raw material to do with as I choose. Back in the good ole film days I would crop in the darkroom all the time so for me digital just makes it all that much easier and I post process almost everything I shoot in one way or another.
> 
> Sometimes I try and go for the perfect capture (especially when shooting film), but digital just makes it so easy to quickly get close to your vision and then on to the next shot and then play with the images in post. I love playing with images in Lightroom as I find it to be a completely different kind of creative experience than shooting. I understand that some people don't want to have to do that and just get the best shot possible when clicking the shutter release and don't want to muck about with post.
> 
> To each their own and whatever works for the individual photographer.
> 
> Will do... I am working on the post of the photos of Mexico right now and I will post some as the edit rolls along...
> 
> Cheers.


I'm an avid cropper (sounds like a confession eh?) for many reasons. First I always try and comp my shot through the viewfinder but that is not always possible. Angle, lens, restricted space etc. might restrict your ability to crop how you want. Also you might see distracting things on your monitor that you didn't see on the viewfinder. I also find you get a whole different perspective when you crop tighter. Heck, in the old slide days I would use aluminum tape on mount slides to crop the shot for presentations.


----------



## screature

JCCanuck said:


> I'm an avid cropper (sounds like a confession eh?) for many reasons. First I always try and comp my shot through the viewfinder but that is not always possible. Angle, lens, restricted space etc. might restrict your ability to crop how you want. Also you might see distracting things on your monitor that you didn't see on the viewfinder. I also find you get a whole different perspective when you crop tighter. Heck, in the old slide days I would use aluminum tape on mount slides to crop the shot for presentations.


I hear ya on all accounts, it is your capture to do with as you please.... leave it alone fine, crop it fine, the end result it what matters... at least to me.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

So while also having a bite to eat in the same Cafe facing the Zócalo I tried, on several occasions. to capture the HUGE Mexican flag (which is probably the most dominant feature of the Zócalo aside from the Cathedral) at full unfurl... 

Unfortunately due to bad timing (food just arriving etc.) I was never able to catch the shot I was looking for... this is the best I was able to get... but I am not totally unhappy with it...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

BTW...

Thus far all the photos I have posted have been with the Canon S90 which I got for a really good deal ($299) a couple of weeks before leaving... so I gave it a really good going over....

It has it's definite strengths and weaknesses,,,

Strengths are low light performance, easily correctable luminescence noise reduction in Lightroom (better results than my Nikon D300), two easily available manual override rings even in auto modes and a really easily pocketable size...

Weaknesses are mainly with the lens... very obvious barrel distortion at longer lens lengths which cannot be completely eliminated even in Lightroom in my experience and noticeable but predictable chromatic aberration in the blue/yellow range which is effectively corrected in Lightroom... it just makes for more post work.

Overall I like the camera very much... it isn't perfect, but with the two easily accessible manual overrides it gives it a much more DSLR like feel and level of control than the average pocketable camera.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Here is an accidental "misfire" that I quite like... played with it in Lightroom to get it where it is because it intrigues me....

I used to "shoot form the hip" (shooting without looking through the viewfinder) quite often and have achieved some really interesting results... I will admit this was a full on "mistake" but it still "speaks" to me...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

So that night Nicki (my wife) who had come down with a cold the Thursday before we left and was feeling particularly bad the night we were in Mexico City (and had been there before which I had not) told me to do whatever I wanted to do while she stayed in bed and aside from taking photos, without her, I really didn't want to do anything else other than take photos so I took a bunch...

It had started to rain at this point and I went out into the Zócalo with my S90 just for a short time to take a couple of shots... this is the building featured previously but this time from a front on view from the square as opposed to from our room.


----------



## phuviano

Great series of pics screature.

Sinc, although i'm a little late. Loving that canyon pic.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Great series of pics screature.
> 
> Sinc, although i'm a little late. Loving that canyon pic.


Thanks phuviano... more coming... 

Have anything to share?


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> *Got to love the happy accident!*
> 
> Nice colours and texture. Something very 80's about it.


Indeed! Thanks for the comment mrj...


----------



## frnak

*Visiting China '11 | Architecture*

Here's some shots I took in Beijing, China, as this is an ongoing series. Please check out my blog for the rest and other sets =) JXL Studio | Photography


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Sorry this one is a little bit out of place chronologically. It should have been posted earlier...

Just another shot from our room at the Gran Hotel Ciudad, not sure if it was before lunch or after but definitely before the sun set...

A B&W conversion...


----------



## egremont

Screature : I am curious - do you know what is being contained or kept out by those fences ?

Black and white is perfect choice for such a view. Adds to the puzzlement.


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> Screature : I am curious - do you know what is being contained or kept out by those fences ?
> 
> Black and white is perfect choice for such a view. Adds to the puzzlement.


No idea as I couldn't see the top of the building which was a rather odd building. It has a street front burger joint called VIPS on the main floor and then the next 5 or 6 floors were all windowless. It was kind of a smooth stucco finish painted a dull pink.

It also had one other door at street level that was steel and windowless... after getting a coffee in the morning and walking down the street there was a private armoured car parked out front of that door with a heavily armed guard (shotgun at the ready) standing by the car and another armed guard going into the door of the building.

I quickly shuttled my wife across the street and into the Hotel as I did not want us to be caught up in any potential cross fire. Didn't hear any shots or sirens so I presume the "pickup" went off without a hitch...

So if you weren't curious before you should be now.


----------



## kps

Nice work all around everyone.

Screature: Nice images, looks like a great trip.


----------



## screature

egremont said:


> Screature : I am curious - do you know what is being contained or kept out by those fences ?
> 
> Black and white is perfect choice for such a view. Adds to the puzzlement.





screature said:


> No idea as I couldn't see the top of the building which was a rather odd building. It has a street front burger joint called VIPS on the main floor and then the next 5 or 6 floors were all windowless. It was kind of a smooth stucco finish painted a dull pink.
> 
> It also had one other door at street level that was steel and windowless... after getting a coffee in the morning and walking down the street there was a private armoured car parked out front of that door with a heavily armed guard (shotgun at the ready) standing by the car and another armed guard going into the door of the building.
> 
> I quickly shuttled my wife across the street and into the Hotel as I did not want us to be caught up in any potential cross fire. Didn't hear any shots or sirens so I presume the "pickup" went off without a hitch...
> 
> So if you weren't curious before you should be now.


Here is a little more info regarding the situation I described... first just a shot that I kind of like anyway, but the second highlights the armoured door (on the left) and hamburger joint entrance on the right.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Nice work all around everyone.
> 
> Screature: Nice images, looks like a great trip.


Thanks kps, but this was just the first 24hrs of a ten day trip... and I'm not quite done yet... hold on to your hat...


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## screature

screature said:


> So that night Nicki (my wife) who had come down with a cold the Thursday before we left and was feeling particularly bad the night we were in Mexico City (and had been there before which I had not) told me to do whatever I wanted to do while she stayed in bed and aside from taking photos, without her, I really didn't want to do anything else other than take photos so I took a bunch...
> 
> It had started to rain at this point and I went out into the Zócalo with my S90 just for a short time to take a couple of shots... this is the building featured previously but this time from a front on view from the square as opposed to from our room.


So in the same time frame on the same rainy night when my wife was sick I finally got the Mexican flag at more or less full unfurl... Less than ideal but so it goes...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Being that my was wife was sick I cut my photo expedition into the nighttime Zócalo short and went back to our room and continued to take several photos from our balcony... 

I don't want to inundate the thread and will just post one last nighttime photo (this time taken with my D300, for the tech heads
 )...


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> nighttime photo (this time taken with my d300...


Nice!


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Nice!


Thanks SoyMac...


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Being that my was wife was sick I cut my photo expedition into the nighttime Zócalo short and went back to our room and continued to take several photos from our balcony...
> 
> I don't want to inundate the thread and will just post one last nighttime photo (this time taken with my D300, for the tech heads
> )...
> 
> View attachment 23108


I really like that shot. I might have cropped off even more of the right side, but that may be because I really like very narrow vertical shots.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> I really like that shot. I might have cropped off even more of the right side, but that may be because I really like very narrow vertical shots.


Thanks eMacMan... it works better at higher res... like when you click on the image as there is more detail... but I know where you are coming from, it could use a little more cropping on the right...

Is something like this more what you were thinking of?

I actually think it is better this way so thanks for the feedback...


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Thanks eMacMan... it works better at higher res... like when you click on the image as there is more detail... but I know where you are coming from, it could use a little more cropping on the right...
> 
> Is something like this more what you were thinking of?
> 
> I actually think it is better this way so thanks for the feedback...
> 
> View attachment 23110


Like it just like that. Also like the contrast. I think additional detail in the blacks might even detract from the image.


----------



## SINC

Super shot screature. Not many turn out like that for anyone. Kudos.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Thanks eMacMan... it works better at higher res... like when you click on the image as there is more detail... but I know where you are coming from, it could use a little more cropping on the right...
> 
> Is something like this more what you were thinking of?
> 
> I actually think it is better this way so thanks for the feedback...
> 
> View attachment 23110


Magnifico Screature!

I also mucho appreciate the accidental tourist abstract shot as well. Cool!


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Like it just like that. Also like the contrast. I think additional detail in the blacks might even detract from the image.





SINC said:


> Super shot screature. Not many turn out like that for anyone. Kudos.





KC4 said:


> Magnifico Screature!
> 
> I also mucho appreciate the accidental tourist abstract shot as well. Cool!


Thanks folks! The feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

So the next day we had some time to kill before our flight to Puerto Escondido at 3:30pm so we went out and wandered the Zócalo and area.

There was what appeared to be some sort of cleansing or healing ceremony going on. People would pay for this "shaman" to work her magic along with a few other costumed dancers.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

In addition to the huge Metropolitan Cathedral there is a smaller and apparently older adjoining cathedral to the east (I haven't been able to find out what it is called). 

We were out in the Zócalo rather early and a number of the vendors were still just setting up for the day, so here is a shot that captures both the old church and the vendors setting up.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Shot this modernist statue through the iron fenced courtyard of the cathedral, I have no idea who it is but I just liked the modernist lines and light and shadow.









I was walking away and turned back and this alternate point of view caught my eye as well.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

Despite it being Mexico, which we normally associate with being hot, it is still winter there and was not that warm in Mexico City. It only got up to about 18 C during the time we were there and was around 14 C when we were out in the morning.

Some people obviously found it colder than others as this "dude" demonstrates... a quick shot taken without looking at the display as I wanted to be discreet... admittedly this is cropped down for the framing. The original was much wider as I set the camera first to it's widest setting because I knew I wouldn't be looking at the display and so that way I could get the most usable "real estate" to work with.


----------



## SINC

Manyberries - Fall 2011 - Elk Island National Park


----------



## screature

Can you eat Mayberries SINC?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Can you eat Mayberries SINC?


Sorry, but no, they are poisonous to humans. And BTW, Manyberries is my coined title for the photo, 'borrowed' from the town of Manyberries, AB. Birds and animals seem to consume them with no illl effect though. I have no idea what the real name of the plant is.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Sorry, but no, they are poisonous to humans. And BTW, Manyberries is my coined title for the photo, 'borrowed' from the town of Manyberries, AB. Birds and animals seem to consume them with no illl effect though. I have no idea what the real name of the plant is.


Oh well... At least you can take photos of them... Have any other hidden gems?....


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Oh well... At least you can take photos of them... Have any other hidden gems?....


I've got a library full of 'stuff' like this Russian Thistle gone to seed.


----------



## screature

Sweet... I like that shot very much SINC.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012*

The flight into Puerto Escondido was very bumpy at the end due to flying though a big cumulus﻿ nimbus cloud...


----------



## The Doug

Been intending to get a high end point & shoot for ages. As much as I love my good ol' Nikon D50 I usually just don't feel like lugging a shoulder bag of camera kit with me if I'm not on a photo safari.

Narrowed my choice to the Canon S100 and the Nikon P7100. Physically they are very different cameras but they're pretty close in terms of available manual controls and image quality. They're exactly the same price at my local photo store in downtown MTL; both are way less expensive than the Panny LX-5 and the Canon G12.

The S100 is a lovely little thing but after reading reviews & posts on a few digi-photo forums it seems that some people have had lens issues (de-centering and going soft, not retracting at all, etc.). Some reviews have praised the camera & its image quality but also mention slightly soft image corners even when there are no obvious lens errors. Uh, okay. 

So, I picked up a P7100 at lunchtime - video review here. Not nearly as petite and discrete as the S100 is but still, the P7100 is smaller in hand than I thought it would be and it'll go into a coat or jacket pocket nicely. I can use my Nikon flash and NX software with it. 

Can't wait to charge the battery and start playing with it tonight. Day off work tomorrow so I'm sure I'll be snapping away. 

Late March or early April I'll get more glass for my D50 - which itself will likely be retired at the end of the Summer in favour of a current Nikon DSLR.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Been intending to get a high end point & shoot for ages. As much as I love my good ol' Nikon D50 I usually just don't feel like lugging a shoulder bag of camera kit with me if I'm not on a photo safari.
> 
> Narrowed my choice to the Canon S100 and the Nikon P7100. Physically they are very different cameras but they're pretty close in terms of available manual controls and image quality. They're exactly the same price at my local photo store in downtown MTL; both are way less expensive than the Panny LX-5 and the Canon G12.
> 
> The S100 is a lovely little thing but after reading reviews & posts on a few digi-photo forums it seems that some people have had lens issues (de-centering and going soft, not retracting at all, etc.). Some reviews have praised the camera & its image quality but also mention slightly soft image corners even when there are no obvious lens errors. Uh, okay.
> 
> So, I picked up a P7100 at lunchtime - video review here. Not nearly as petite and discrete as the S100 is but still, the P7100 is smaller in hand than I thought it would be and it'll go into a coat or jacket pocket nicely. I can use my Nikon flash and NX software with it.
> 
> Can't wait to charge the battery and start playing with it tonight. Day off work tomorrow so I'm sure I'll be snapping away.
> 
> Late March or early April I'll get more glass for my D50 - which itself will likely be retired at the end of the Summer in favour of a current Nikon DSLR.



Have fun... I would have thought you would have been able to find an S95 at a good discount or even S90 (like I did). The poacketability of the S90 is fantastic and truly makes it a take it with you everywhere camera.

At any rate I hope you will be pleased with the P7100... make sure to post some of your stuff as this place is getting very sleepy...


----------



## SINC

Good luck with the new gear Doug. I have the Nikon P500 and just love it.


----------



## Aceline

Good idea


----------



## The Doug

Okay, so... buttons and dials and menus and menus, and how do I, and where is, so WTF is, why does, holy crap hey that's what...

Learning a new camera sure can make you feel like an idjit. 

Getting the hang of it though. Here's a couple of macro tests, one converted to B&W just for giggles. And um... even though this is only a point & shoot the image quality beats my old D50 by miles. The full-res versions of these images are spectacular. What a gratifying device this is.


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> ... even though this is only a point & shoot the image quality beats my old D50 by miles.... What a gratifying device this is.


Really nice shots, The Doug. 
Makes me want to buy these watches, and I don't even _wear_ a watch!.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Really nice shots, The Doug.
> Makes me want to buy these watches, and I don't even _wear_ a watch!.


LOL, same here...

Nicely lit, Doug.


----------



## Lawrence

Coming into Bonnaire on the Princess Cruise ship in 2009

---










---










---


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> The fight into Puerto Escondido was very bumpy at the end due to flying though a big cumulus﻿ nimbus cloud...
> 
> View attachment 23138


This is an amazing shot, I always have issues getting good shots from the seat of my airplane but am about to head off on a family trip and would like to try the technique again, do you have any tips, or was this just on auto?


----------



## screature

DempsyMac said:


> This is an amazing shot, I always have issues getting good shots from the seat of my airplane but am about to head off on a family trip and would like to try the technique again, do you have any tips, or was this just on auto?


Thanks DempsyMac I shot it with My Cannon S90 so I would have been using manual over ride for exposure compensation and ISO, I am not at home right now so I can't tell you what the settings were but I will let you know latter today. It was auto focus though.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Okay, so... buttons and dials and menus and menus, and how do I, and where is, so WTF is, why does, holy crap hey that's what...
> 
> Learning a new camera sure can make you feel like an idjit.
> 
> Getting the hang of it though. Here's a couple of macro tests, one converted to B&W just for giggles. And um... even though this is only a point & shoot the image quality beats my old D50 by miles. The full-res versions of these images are spectacular. What a gratifying device this is.





SoyMac said:


> Really nice shots, The Doug.
> Makes me want to buy these watches, and I don't even _wear_ a watch!.





kps said:


> LOL, same here...
> 
> Nicely lit, Doug.


Agreed. Really nice lighting Doug and the images are very sharp indeed. Glad to hear that you are thus far very happy with your purchase.


----------



## SINC

Very crisp Doug, you gotta love modern technology.


----------



## screature

DempsyMac said:


> This is an amazing shot, I always have issues getting good shots from the seat of my airplane but am about to head off on a family trip and would like to try the technique again, do you have any tips, or was this just on auto?


Hi DempsyMac, just getting back to you on the shot in the airplane. The settings for the shot on my S90 were ISO 125, f/4.0 and 1/500 sec. As I said it was on auto focus but I believe I focused on the plane's engine to get a point of focus... if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## kps

When my mother died I collected a ton of her memorabilia and promptly stored it away forgetting about it...till today. I went through some of those things today and found some pretty bizarre, almost surreal family pics. Thought I'd share:

/









My grandfather in WW1 he's the one standing to the right of the gunner. No clue where this was taken and why, but he fought in Italy someplace from what I recall.

/









My mother (centre) on a mountain trail.

/









My grandfather (on the left) as a police officer.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> When my mother died I collected a ton of her memorabilia and promptly stored it away forgetting about it...till today. I went through some of those things today and found some pretty bizarre, almost surreal family pics. Thought I'd share:
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather in WW1 he's the one standing to the right of the gunner. No clue where this was taken and why, but he fought in Italy someplace from what I recall.
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother (centre) on a mountain trail.
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather (on the left) as a police officer.


Aside from the first one (which you said you have no idea where it was taken) do you have any idea where the other two were taken?

I especially like the shot on the mountain, just because I prefer it as a photo... not because of subject matter.


----------



## SoyMac

kps said:


> When my mother died I collected a ton of her memorabilia ... Thought I'd share:
> ...My grandfather in WW1 ...My mother ...My grandfather ...


Wow, kps. Amazing quality. 
Really well composed in the first place, and they've survived so well. 
Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Aside from the first one (which you said you have no idea where it was taken) do you have any idea where the other two were taken?
> 
> I especially like the shot on the mountain, just because I prefer it as a photo... not because of subject matter.


Mom's family is from the old Hapsburg Empire (Austro-Hungary)...so take your pick. 

Here's the family in front of our castle... this shot is almost Kafkaesque.
/
/









Gramps on the left, mommy on the right, sis in the middle...the other woman...no clue..and I'm kidding about the castle---obviously.


----------



## kps

SoyMac said:


> Wow, kps. Amazing quality.
> Really well composed in the first place, and they've survived so well.
> Thanks for sharing these.


Thanks, Soy.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Mom's family is from the old Hapsburg Empire (Austro-Hungary)...so take your pick.
> 
> Here's the family in front of our castle... this shot is almost Kafkaesque.
> /
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramps on the left, mommy on the right, sis in the middle...the other woman...no clue..and *I'm kidding about the castle---obviously.*


Why so obviously..? It could be true and I would never know.

You could be Sir/Lord or Prince kps for all I know... I wouldn't doubt you...

From my experience you seem to be a "straight shooter".


----------



## kps

screature said:


> You could be Sir/Lord or Prince kps for all I know...


I like the sound of that...LOL.


----------



## Kazak

These photos will be a treasure for some family genealogist, if that's not an interest of yours. I hope you will keep them safe, and let family members know you have them.


----------



## Max

Wow. Great stuff. Love those old pics, kps. Fantastic. Another era altogether. Like Screature, I dig the mountain shot for its surreal formal qualities. Almost like an old etching. Beautiful composition. Great people shots too, though. Nicely preserved work. So great to see them live on in the digital world.

Doug, I dig the watches, particularly the elegant, crisp black and white shot. Congrats on the new toy. Go forth and shoot, young man.

I've not done much lately - busy painting for an upcoming show. But today I got out and busted out the camera. Here are four shots from my travels around town earlier today.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of great stuff and wonderful variety.

This is a replica of the Double Decker outhouse that now resides in Calgary's Heritage Park. This one stands in Lundbreck on the site of the original. The original was moved after the attached hotel burned down in 1963.

View attachment 23202


----------



## The Doug

^ LOL, I'll take the penthouse please.

Still fiddling with the P7100 but I'm over the crucial part of the learning curve. Hoping for a day without wind and nasty precipitation so I can take it out and about. In-camera B&W is pretty nice, and it can be assigned to a preset so you can flip between it and colour at will.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Wow. Great stuff. Love those old pics, kps. Fantastic. Another era altogether. Like Screature, I dig the mountain shot for its surreal formal qualities. Almost like an old etching. Beautiful composition. Great people shots too, though. Nicely preserved work. So great to see them live on in the digital world.
> 
> Doug, I dig the watches, particularly the elegant, crisp black and white shot. Congrats on the new toy. Go forth and shoot, young man.
> 
> I've not done much lately - busy painting for an upcoming show. But today I got out and busted out the camera. Here are four shots from my travels around town earlier today.


Nice shots of the big city Max. I like especially like the one looking up... looks like it was a little drizzly at the time.


----------



## Max

Was shooting through the roof of my Smart, Screature. Which probably needs washing!

Doug, nice battery shot.


----------



## The Doug

*Gawd Is He Still Playing Around With That Thing?*

Not an art shot, just a night shot test. Was reading the DPReview discussion forum and someone mentioned that B&W on this camera @ ISO 3200 gives you noise that looks like _olde-style_ film grain. Yep, I kinda Iike it. Should be interesting in daylight.


----------



## Max

Not a night shot, but an art shot! OK, so art is definitely in the eye of the beholder.

Bundled cardboard behind the local LCBO.


----------



## Lawrence

Wind damaged street light on our street today,
It's been partially blown off of the hydro pole, Just being held up with one bracket arm.


----------



## kps

A scan of a _Poleeroid_ of my 1989 Kenworth...I loved that beast. 

Taken on State Route 17 Horseheads, New York....right besides Dunkin Donuts.
/


----------



## kps

Okay, can't resist one more vintage bizarro family shot. This gives me the euro new wave cinema feeling. LOL

Gramps with his girls under his arms. My mom on the left, grams on the right. No idea what KIFO is,

/


----------



## Max

Bizarro is right. Particularly spooky are the shadowy fellow barely visible on the left and the tall fellow standing in profile, looking (in amusement?) at something perpendicular to the plane most everyone else is looking out at (and the woman directly beneath him too, for that matter). And as a graphic addition, "KIFO" is outlandishly large and insistent. I dig Gramps' garb, too. Very authoritative.


----------



## kps

Hey Max, I'm enjoying myself in finding these little treasures. I don't ever recall seeing any of these before. Some pretty fascinating amateur and pro photography to explore in that pile of old photographs.


----------



## The Doug

I'm enjoying your old pics too - you're lucky to have a trove like that to explore. Reminds me that I should finally get cracking on scanning our old family photos in order to distribute digital copies to siblings. The likelihood of finding anything remotely as fascinating as your stuff is about nil.

Tinkered a bit with my P7100's in-camera "painting" effects filter, converted to B&W in post processing. Odd results but it'd be worth playing around with this more methinks.


----------



## kps

Thanks Doug, glad you're liking the new gear. It's a nice composition, the 'halo' may be a bit strong, but overall I like the result the 7100 gave you.

Enjoy the new camera, will look forward to more images.

Cheers...

*


----------



## CubaMark

The resolution isn't great - this is just a webcam pic - but sometimes content rules over tech specs. 










(Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggy's Cove)


----------



## SoyMac

CubaMark said:


> ...Peggy's Cove


Really nice image, CubaMark. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## SINC

I was browsing through some of my older stuff from a few years back and came across this poppy plant.


----------



## screature

Nice shot SINC... can hardly wait for it to be that time of year again.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks Doug, glad you're liking the new gear. It's a nice composition, the 'halo' may be a bit strong, but overall I like the result the 7100 gave you.
> 
> Enjoy the new camera, will look forward to more images.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> *


Looks like it may have been taken at Octoberfest... good times.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Looks like it may have been taken at Octoberfest... good times.


Not Octoberfest, just a routine pub shot. Octoberfest is only in Germany AFAIK.


----------



## jellotor

CP Rail Lock by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Rail Line by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## SINC

Another 'oldie' from my files, Spring Melt:


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## WCraig

kps said:


> Not Octoberfest, just a routine pub shot. Octoberfest is only in Germany AFAIK.


Huh? Kitchener-Waterloo has the largest Octoberfest celebration outside of Germany:

Kitchener Waterloo Oktoberfest










BTW, if you can remember Octoberfest, you weren't really there! 

Craig


----------



## kps

WCraig said:


> Huh? Kitchener-Waterloo has the largest Octoberfest celebration outside of Germany:
> 
> BTW, if you can remember Octoberfest, you weren't really there!
> 
> Craig


Context my friend, context...I meant only on _THAT_ side of the pond, and besides I doubt there was Octoberfest celebrated in Kitchener during the '40s.

...oh, and thanks for sharing, nice Octoberfest shot. Only been once, Concordia Club, and my memory is pretty vague.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Not Octoberfest, just a routine pub shot. Octoberfest is only in Germany AFAIK.


We celebrate it here as well I figured Austria might have their own version as well... at any looks like a good time was being had.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## kps

Man, those 2 are good! Excellent work Doug.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Freaking terrific little camera - glad I bought it.


----------



## jellotor

Continuing with a bit of a rail theme lately. Unfortunately I couldn't find any more locks for mrjimmy. I did much less PP on these and only cropped a couple of them.


Railway Tracks at Cumberland by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Looking North by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Gage & Main from Railway Tracks by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## jellotor

Arrrgh...I can't see the picture, although I'm not sure why.

I forgot to include Brantford in my list of top rundown industrial locations in Southern Ontario for shooting photos when a friend asked me the other day. (Obviously parts of Hamilton and most of southern Welland/Dain City/Port Colborne fits the bill.)

I keep thinking these industrial landscapes would benefit from some B&W shots but I never seem to get around to actually doing it.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## jellotor

Yeah, I dunno. I'm at work with an antiquated version of internet exploder. As the Mythbusters would say, "Well, THERE'S your problem!"


----------



## eMacMan

jellotor said:


> Yeah, I dunno. I'm at work with an antiquated version of internet exploder. As the Mythbusters would say, "Well, THERE'S your problem!"


Yep, when I had to use the library last summer, Exploder would not display ehMac images. Firefox would.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Another 'oldie' from my files, Spring Melt:


Excellent SINC! I like the more "formal" approach.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> CP Rail Lock by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rail Line by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


I like the second one more... Good work.


----------



## screature

Up to your usual standards Doug... great stuff.


----------



## screature

Great composition and tones... very nice work Doug.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## Max

Jellotor, Doug, Sinc: lovely stuff. Damn straight. Fine, nuanced work.

Briefly explored a ravine at Yonge & St. Clair early this morning, before paying a visit to the dentist. Great day for it - the ravine, not the dentist! Actually passed through a cloud of teensy insects, hovering in the warming sun, as I made my way down the 112 steps to the ravine floor. Unseasonably warm day. Summer's coming, make no mistake. Not that it was what you'd call a ruthless winter, mind you... anyway, here's a trio from around 8:15 this morning.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Close to the cottage in PEI.


You have a cottage in PEI? WTF...

Lovely shot MrJ, love the crop!


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Jellotor, Doug, Sinc: lovely stuff. Damn straight. Fine, nuanced work.
> 
> Briefly explored a ravine at Yonge & St. Clair early this morning, before paying a visit to the dentist. Great day for it - the ravine, not the dentist! Actually passed through a cloud of teensy insects, hovering in the warming sun, as I made my way down the 112 steps to the ravine floor. Unseasonably warm day. Summer's coming, make no mistake. Not that it was what you'd call a ruthless winter, mind you... anyway, here's a trio from around 8:15 this morning.


+1 on the props to the photo gang!

Like the ravine shots Max, it was up to 17 degrees today..spring has sprung...in TO at least.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> I'm not just another pretty face. Egmont Bay if you know it.
> 
> In camera crop of course Kps and thanks. Always a fan of your stuff. Look forward to seeing some more soon. It's been too quiet around here.


Not familiar with the east coast. Haven't been past Quebec, unfortunately. Plan on it though.

I need to get out and shoot.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Really? I thought truckers lived Hank Snow's 'I've Been Everywhere',
> 
> And yes you do. Your portraits are excellent.


East coast trucking was dominated by the Irwings and McCains and subsidized by maritime governments. As an independent I would have lost my shirt going out there as I'd probably have to deadhead all the way to Quebec for my backhaul. I made my money in the US hauls.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## kps

Looks good on mine...


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## The Doug

Boy this joint is jumpin' lately eh?


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Jellotor, Doug, Sinc: lovely stuff. Damn straight. Fine, nuanced work.
> 
> Briefly explored a ravine at Yonge & St. Clair early this morning, before paying a visit to the dentist. Great day for it - the ravine, not the dentist! Actually passed through a cloud of teensy insects, hovering in the warming sun, as I made my way down the 112 steps to the ravine floor. Unseasonably warm day. Summer's coming, make no mistake. Not that it was what you'd call a ruthless winter, mind you... anyway, here's a trio from around 8:15 this morning.


Nice shots Max. The top one looks like a petrified turtle... very cool.


----------



## screature

What's going on with mrjimmy's most recent posts...? 

I saw them before and now they are coming up like this:









Really weird... is this one of the consequences of the current solar storm?


----------



## Lawrence

screature said:


> What's going on with mrjimmy's most recent posts...?
> 
> I saw them before now they are coming up like this:
> 
> View attachment 23309
> 
> 
> Really weird... is this one of the consequences of the current solar storm?


Maybe he has a time limit on sharing his images.


----------



## screature

So I am trying to post to this thread and upload a photo and this is what I get repeatedly over and over, trying again and again logging out, quitting my browser, and then restarting:



> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Wasss up?


----------



## screature

I did a full shut down and restart and still no go, so it seems the problem may not be on my side...

Hmmm... makes me really wonder if it actually has something to the solar storm we are currently experiencing as this has never happened before...


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> Maybe he has a time limit on sharing his images.


Nah... there are no time limits... really weird.


----------



## The Doug

Not the best picture I've ever taken but the spinach soup I had for lunch while out & about with a friend yesterday was so darn delicious.


----------



## Max

screature said:


> Nice shots Max. The top one looks like a petrified turtle... very cool.


Thanks, Screature. Exactly what I saw: a snapping turtle, turned into wood. One of those happy accidents; the root system of the tree in question was literally at my feet as I stopped and looked around.


----------



## Max

Another study in bundled cardboard.


----------



## SINC

Solar flare screature? Best I try to post one here then. An old shot again, maybe 2005, not sure? Final evening sun setting on the VIP tent during the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose, Alberta.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> What's going on with mrjimmy's most recent posts...?
> 
> I saw them before and now they are coming up like this:
> 
> View attachment 23309
> 
> 
> Really weird... is this one of the consequences of the current solar storm?


They look like deliberate deletions to me. I sure hope not. His work is far too good to be excluded from this forum. I have always enjoyed his unique perspective and eye for the unusual.


----------



## Max

Lovely, Sinc. Nicely captured. Well framed up, too. Quite mysterious. I like the play of light; quite supple.

Reminds me of the tent shots I did of the Cavalia show here in Toronto, back in '05. These tents were set up across the street from my old studio digs (a former trucking terminal). Since then, the whole area has been razed and a new residential development is going in, adjacent to the Distillery District. It was a great studio space and served us well for many years.... alas, these days the siren call of money and encroaching gentrification has obliterated any chance of cheap, anonymous space in the neighbourhood. Price of progress, I suppose.


----------



## Aceline

Good idea


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Solar flare screature? Best I try to post one here then. An old shot again, maybe 2005, not sure? Final evening sun setting on the VIP tent during the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose, Alberta.


Nice shot SINC... reminds me of snow drifts...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

So we arrived at our destination safe and sound and went to our friend's Casita and as soon as they were prepared we dove into a couple of Margaritas.... YahHoo... ... I think we slept pretty well....

When we awoke it was hot and humid but overcast (apparently very rare for the time of year)... Anyway, we had some eggs, veg and fruit (our friend Jennifer with whom we were staying is a vegetarian, not strict, just no red meat) and spent a very casual time for the next few hours catching up and "shooting the s**t" (STS) while we waited for our other friends (Barb and Don) to arrive in a few hours... around 2pm...

So we went down to the beach (about a 5-7min walk... all down hill) and walked the "surfer strip" (what I call it as 90% of the businesses along the dirt road are dedicated to the surfing crowd) and finally settled on a beach side restaurant to have a beer (it was noon by this time)...

Turned out to be a great spot to have a beer despite us being the only ones there.

Here is a shot looking toward the ocean from where we sat... not an ocean scene but just an interesting piece of landscaping.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

So I was just a passenger in Jennifer's sister's car and at this early point in time I really had no idea where we were going...

Turns out it was the old hotel that Jennifer and our other friend Barb had stayed in long ago and they wanted to show it to us. 

I was sick that day with an intestinal flu replete with body aches and the associated need to evacuate NOW so I am not quite sure of the hotel's name... I think it was Hotel Paradise or some such...

At any rate, we parked and there was an ominous looking set of stairs in front of us, which given my condition I was not at all sure I could conquer. Luckily I didn't have to as our destination was not up those stairs.

It was a truly unique and beautiful location, perfectly fitting into the geography of the site...

Here is the first shot that really caught my eye.


----------



## Sonal

So I'm not much of a photographer.... but I was totally caught by the way the stained glass coloured the light. La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona. Ancient P&S camera.


----------



## The Doug

^ Type of camera is irrelevant - as is skill - that is a wonderful shot and you're lucky to have visited Gaudi's _La Sagrada_ basilica. Fantastic.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> ^ Type of camera is *irrelevant - as is skill* - that is a wonderful shot and you're lucky to have visited Gaudi's _La Sagrada_ basilica. Fantastic.


I know where you are coming from Doug, or at least I think I do... 

People with no photographic skill can take the occasional good or great photo but where skill/knowledge/experience comes in is doing it on a regular/repeatable basis. 

Otherwise you are seemingly suggesting an amateur photographer is equally employable as a professional with years of training, experience, skill and knowledge... something I can't get on board with.

I don't think good/great photography is a matter of blind luck... At least not in terms of a vocation or serious hobby... as any other art.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> So I'm not much of a photographer.... but I was totally caught by the way the stained glass coloured the light. La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona. Ancient P&S camera.


Weird... I can't see your image even though when I reply to you I can see you have attached an image as I see this:



> http://i43.tinypic.com/2wbx4k4.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> But I see no image... and it seems Doug does.... very strange.
> 
> [B]Edit: Yay I can see it know! Great Shot Sonal![/B]


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> I know where you are coming from Doug, or at least I think I do...
> 
> People with no photographic skill can take the occasional good or great photo but where skill/knowledge/experience comes in is doing it on a regular/repeatable basis.
> 
> Otherwise you are seemingly suggesting an amateur photographer is equally employable as a professional with years of training, experience, skill and knowledge... something I can't get on board with.
> 
> I don't think good/great photography is a matter of blind luck.


No, I was responding to Sonal's intro comment about not being much of a photographer & the camera used and saying it's not important. Sheesh. tptptptp


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> No, I was responding to Sonal's intro comment about not being much of a photographer and saying it's not important. Sheesh. tptptptp


Hmmm... Ok... not sure why the tptptptp was necessary as I think I tried to understand where you were coming from, or at least I was trying to explain my interpretation of what you said... seems I was wrong.

Don't know where the hostility is coming from... Did I insult you in some way? If so I apologize, but it certainly was not my intention.


----------



## eMacMan

Sonal said:


> So I'm not much of a photographer.... but I was totally caught by the way the stained glass coloured the light. La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona. Ancient P&S camera.


Great shot Sonal. BTW I am familiar with that old Oly you have. A battery muncher and the long end of the zoom is certainly somewhat soft. However stick to the normal/WA range of the lens and it does not suffer at all, even when compared to much newer P&S cameras.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

Another shot from the same location...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

A conversion of the previous shot...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

Amazing masonry...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

Part of our neighbourhood for 8 days...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

Our first night out...


----------



## screature

What happened to mrjimmy's posts....? 

You out there?... Hope everything is Ok.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> What happened to mrjimmy's posts....?
> 
> You out there?... Hope everything is Ok.


screature, thanks for the concern. Everything is fine.

I did remove my photos for no other reason than I need to focus more on work and a little less on the delightful distractions that the web offers. Thanks to you and SINC for the kind words but for now, I'm on an ehMac diet. Please keep posting, I delight in living vicariously through the images.


----------



## SINC

Good to know mrj, thanks for the comeback. Meanwhile, bored, took off my watch (a la Doug) and shot it with my Nikon P500. Meh.


----------



## The Doug

Been a while so what the heck, it's time for an orchid pic. This is Prosthechea Cochleata also known as Encyclia Cochleatum and Epidendrum Cochleatum. This one has been in my collection for about 25 years. These days it is considered an endangered species in the wild in some areas.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> screature, thanks for the concern. Everything is fine.
> 
> I did remove my photos for no other reason than I need to focus more on work and a little less on the delightful distractions that the web offers. Thanks to you and SINC for the kind words but for now, I'm on an ehMac diet. Please keep posting, I delight in living vicariously through the images.


Glad to hear everything is OK mrj... don't work too hard, you know what they say about all work and no play...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

One corner of Downsview Park, earlier today:


----------



## SINC

Change up: A biker's basket buddy . . .


----------



## Max

_Ha! _

Yes indeed, that is what we call a change-up. From the stark sobriety of black and white to a full-on, yowza colour, cute doggie shot! Well, it is the photo thread and thankfully variety rules in here.

The things people will do to their animals for a larf.


----------



## chrisburke

SINC said:


> Change up: A biker's basket buddy . . .


Weird.. A friend of mine has a picture of this dog... In the getup... I'm assuming its the same dog anyway.. Can't say I know many with that getup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Another shift, teapots in a tempest, useful no more . . .


----------



## SINC

chrisburke said:


> Weird.. A friend of mine has a picture of this dog... In the getup... I'm assuming its the same dog anyway.. Can't say I know many with that getup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unless your friend was in Jasper, AB in the last weekend of May of 2003, most unlikely.


----------



## Max

Great sepia shot, Sinc. Teapot Ruined... a gnarly kind of sublime.


----------



## chrisburke

SINC said:


> Unless your friend was in Jasper, AB in the last weekend of May of 2003, most unlikely.


Not sure.. She does travel a lot.. I'll have to ask her.. Pretty sure it was just in the last 2 years she took it.. I think she said she was in a restaurant and saw him outside


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## kps

Nice work peeps.

Especially like the tent shots from SINC and Max. Very nice captures.

Screature, the roof top tile shot is great, love it.

Doug, you rock the b&ws. That corridor shot is suh-weet.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Nice light and shadows Doug.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> ...Screature, the roof top tile shot is great, love it...


Thanks kps.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Another shift, teapots in a tempest, useful no more . . .


Great Shot SINC, really like the conversion... well done.


----------



## The Doug

Would have preferred more depth of field but I was at a work retreat - I had just a few seconds, the light was just right, and nobody was looking.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Would have preferred more depth of field but I was at a work retreat - I had just a few seconds, the light was just right, and nobody was looking.


Nice! Really like it Doug... great quick capture.


----------



## chrisburke

Had some fund tonight with the puppies.. Trying to shoot some decent shots for the ads..


----------



## jellotor

From last weekend's trip back home to Owen Sound (& Southampton).


Chantry Island by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


West Side Shed by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Straight Nails by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Alleyway Door by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

The Doug said:


> Would have preferred more depth of field but I was at a work retreat - I had just a few seconds, the light was just right, and nobody was looking.


Looks great, i like the reflection in the lens as well.


----------



## mrjimmy

jellotor said:


> West Side Shed by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Nice one. Love the symmetry and contrasting saturated colours.


----------



## screature

chrisburke said:


> Had some fund tonight with the puppies.. Trying to shoot some decent shots for the ads..
> View attachment 23368


Hey cb, that is quite the litter... 12 pups!  I hope they are all healthy and Mum is able to deal with them all. They look like mixed breed Labs or are they something else? At such a young age sometimes it is hard to tell.


----------



## chrisburke

screature said:


> Hey cb, that is quite the litter... 12 pups!  I hope they are all healthy and Mum is able to deal with them all. They look like mixed breed Labs or are they something else? At such a young age sometimes it is hard to tell.


There's 9, not 12.. And they are mixed breed.. Mum is a lab/blue tick hound/shepherd mix and dad is a pure breed lab. For the first week mum was really protective and wouldn't leave them except to go to the bathroom.. Now, just about 3 weeks old, she's starting to get tired of them.. Hangs out with them to feed them, but that's about it.. Yesterday she spent the day following me around.. I could tell she really just wanted a break! But they are all doing great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

chrisburke said:


> *There's 9, not 12*.. And they are mixed breed.. Mum is a lab/blue tick hound/shepherd mix and dad is a pure breed lab. For the first week mum was really protective and wouldn't leave them except to go to the bathroom.. Now, just about 3 weeks old, she's starting to get tired of them.. Hangs out with them to feed them, but that's about it.. Yesterday she spent the day following me around.. I could tell she really just wanted a break! But they are all doing great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I see that now, I think I need to get my eyes checked.... glad to hear Mum and pups are all doing well!


----------



## phuviano

I found the pot of gold. Its in niagara falls, I promise, its there. A leprechaun told me it was there. Go see it for yourself. I'm not high, or drunk. lol.










Fallsview casino, from behind. Both photos taken with the iPhone.


----------



## Max

Man reading, West end Toronto, Monday.


----------



## The Doug

^ Doubleplusgood, Max.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> ^ Doubleplusgood, Max.


I agree. Very well done.


----------



## Max

Thanks, guys. Damned if I know what makes it good, though. In colour, it was unspeakably bland.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> . Damned if I know what makes it good, though. In colour, it was unspeakably bland.


It's good because it's a true slice of life...most of the stuff here lacks the human element, which is tough to accomplish unless you have the cojones to stick a camera in someone's face....


----------



## Max

OK, I'll buy that. It's especially rare for me to photograph humans. I rarely want to 'get in their face,' so to speak. Definitely a cojones issue on my part. When I do shoot people, it's often surreptitiously.

Food for thought.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Thanks, guys. Damned if I know what makes it good, though. In colour, it was unspeakably bland.


That shot was made for B&W. Colour wouldn't have added anything to the story. The strong composition focuses your attention entirely on the subject. His posture and the lighting creates ambiguity which adds to the overall effect (hard to tell he's reading). I'm left wondering what has happened to this man. 

Really nice job.


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> It's good because it's a true slice of life...most of the stuff here lacks the human element, which is tough to accomplish unless you have the cojones to stick a camera in someone's face....


Some shoot portraits, some landscapes, some both. They all can be varying degrees of beautiful or ****e. 

I'm not sure it's about cajones, more interest. Some people don't find people interesting. 

Potato, potato as that famous sketch goes...


----------



## eMacMan

*Beam Me Up*

View attachment 23395


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> I found the pot of gold. Its in niagara falls, I promise, its there. A leprechaun told me it was there. Go see it for yourself. I'm not high, or drunk. lol.
> 
> Fallsview casino, from behind. Both photos taken with the iPhone.


Nice colours phuviano.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Thanks, guys. Damned if I know what makes it good, though. In colour, it was unspeakably bland.


I think it is interesting because it is ambiguous... you say he is reading but he could be deep in contemplation or in grief... we are left to make up our own story, that is what makes it interesting IMO....

I can see how it wouldn't work in colour though... unless the colours were very subdued and subtle. Nice capture Max.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> View attachment 23395


Kinda looks like the Enterprise doesn't it...


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Kinda looks like the Enterprise doesn't it...


That was my reaction. Sadly it simply disappeared leaving me earthbound.

For the wind farm fans amongst you. Have to wonder if maybe a large moose was flung by the wind into the tower.

View attachment 23409


----------



## Max

Real speed run to Montreal this weekend; father-in-law turns 90 tomorrow so we celebrated Saturday. Wonderful traveling weather today but I got no shooting in today as I handled all the driving duties as per usual (wife doesn't care for highway driving at all, thank you very much - and sometimes I quite get it; the visibility was excellent yet there were still serious multi-vehicle accidents on the 401... travellers in a hurry, I suppose). On the other hand, shot a ton yesterday. Will post more soon as I get a handle on it all. Dunno about elsewhere on the island, but yesterday morning the west end was fairly fog-bound and mystical - here's a sample shot.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Real speed run to Montreal this weekend; father-in-law turns 90 tomorrow so we celebrated Saturday. Wonderful traveling weather today but I got no shooting in today as I handled all the driving duties as per usual (wife doesn't care for highway driving at all, thank you very much - and sometimes I quite get it; the visibility was excellent yet there were still serious multi-vehicle accidents on the 401... travellers in a hurry, I suppose). On the other hand, shot a ton yesterday. Will post more soon as I get a handle on it all. Dunno about elsewhere on the island, but yesterday morning the west end was fairly fog-bound and mystical - here's a sample shot.


One of those relatively rare photos that almost perfectly captures a mood.


----------



## Max

Lucky break, then. The quality of light certainly did the heavy lifting.

Two more from the same morning, taken around the corner from the first image.


----------



## screature

Hey you Aspiring Varmint you, nice shots. We had a similar day yesterday and today in Aylmer, being close to the river with the cold water and warm air, made for some nice atmospherics, but I didn't take any shots. 

Looks like you were in the NDG area... would that be correct?

BTW when will you know when you graduate from being only an aspiring varmint to being a full fledged one...? Does the "Orkin man" present you with a diploma?


----------



## Max

S'funny. I was going to call myself "Aspiring Fledgling Varmint" but changed my mind - too long-winded. One of my handles in a previous (and especially silly and devious) online incarnation was "VarmintBlubber," so that's the connection. Just having fun with these titles.

Yeah, NDG it is. Most of my immediate in-laws live there. Great local bakeries - and a fantastic Polish deli is a few blocks north. Unreal goodies in there.

Changing it up: shots from later on the same day - just under sixty thousand people, Olympic stadium, catching the Montreal Impact take on the Chicago Fire. A draw at one point apiece. Great home fans, though. Haven't been to the stadium since catching the Expos hosting the Dodgers, back in the early 80s. Place looks pretty old. Giant air vents with this weird discolouration - weathered fiberglass, I guess - hanging down from the upper decking. Felt like I was inside of a Moebius graphic novel, or maybe in a giant leftover set from _Brazil._


----------



## The Doug

Bravo Max, love the shots especially the NDG street scenes. Haven't been in those parts much since my bro uprooted and went to TO a few years ago.


----------



## SINC

With spring soon to be upon us my thoughts turn to flowers like these my wife grew last summer. I call this one, 'Pretty In Pink'.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Nice colours phuviano.


Thanks screature



eMacMan said:


> That was my reaction. Sadly it simply disappeared leaving me earthbound.
> 
> For the wind farm fans amongst you. Have to wonder if maybe a large moose was flung by the wind into the tower.


Where is this located? cool shot.



SINC said:


> With spring soon to be upon us my thoughts turn to flowers like these my wife grew last summer. I call this one, 'Pretty In pink]


Nice vibrant colours.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> S'funny. I was going to call myself "Aspiring Fledgling Varmint" but changed my mind - too long-winded. One of my handles in a previous (and especially silly and devious) online incarnation was "VarmintBlubber," so that's the connection. Just having fun with these titles.
> 
> Yeah, NDG it is. Most of my immediate in-laws live there. Great local bakeries - and a fantastic Polish deli is a few blocks north. Unreal goodies in there.
> 
> Changing it up: shots from later on the same day - just under sixty thousand people, Olympic stadium, catching the Montreal Impact take on the Chicago Fire. A draw at one point apiece. Great home fans, though. Haven't been to the stadium since catching the Expos hosting the Dodgers, back in the early 80s. Place looks pretty old. Giant air vents with this weird discolouration - weathered fiberglass, I guess - hanging down from the upper decking. Felt like I was inside of a Moebius graphic novel, or maybe in a giant leftover set from _Brazil._


We have several friends in NDG so I thought I recognized the place...

The shots of the Big O are somewhat disquieting. I have been there so many times I can't even count. It is such a shame that such a structure will in all likelihood be demolished in the not too distant future... It held such promise for a certain generation (mine) and to see it fall into such a state of disrepair in such a short period of time (relatively speaking) is well, just sad... so it goes.. and your images while not showing that explicitly seem to "speak" to it somehow...

They quite effectively fill me with ennui... and I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Max

My feelings exactly, Screature. Seeing the state of the stadium, after so many years, disturbed me on some profound level. Perhaps it's simply that I saw it when I was a young man and it was brand new... and in a way I'm confronting my own aging. But in another sense, it's just plain weird. The giant air ducts look like some bolted-on afterthought (were they original to the structure, I wonder?) and though my pix don't show the sickly discolouration, it's very much evident in real life. But hey - the fans didn't seem to care, and perhaps I'm being hypercritical.

NDG is lovely. I feel very much like a tourist in Montreal still, even though I grew up in Ottawa and have visited the city dozens of times now, especially since I married a Montreal native. But I'm only really familiar with the mountain, the old city, and St. Laurent, and a handful of other outlying places like Lachine, St. Sauveur and St. Zotique. Magnificent town, Montreal. Really love people watching there.

Sinc; nice crisp shot. Wonderfully in focus.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

So after wandering away a bit from where we were sitting another subject caught my attention... 

Some outstanding beach rock formations that were lite by a neighbouring bar/restaurant... I took a slew of photos. Here are a few that hopefully capture the uniqueness of the formations at night... all hand held with my Canon S90 and no flash.

Sorry, I am a bad editor of my own work at times and I kinda like them all... however these are about 1/4 of the photos I took of the rocks...

Sorry for the inundation...


----------



## Max

Really great series, man. Quite unearthly.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Really great series, man. Quite unearthly.


Thanks Max... your comment is really appreciated.


----------



## Max

Normally I'd want to leach the colour out of some of those shots but in this case the subtlety of the hues is very pleasing and surreal somehow. I dig the sharp lighting on the rocks - throws everything in sharp relief.


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> Where is this located? cool shot.


South of Cowley, AB and West of Pincher Creek, AB. This was the original Cowley wind farm and I believe the first in Canada. Generators were rated at a meager 375 KWH although I believe they had a much broader range where they were generating close to peak power. Newer turbines are in the 1-2 MegaWatt range but very sharply peaked, with power dropping quite dramatically as the wind speed goes above or below the rated wind speed.

Currently the remaining 56? original turbines are shut down until they check to make sure towers are in good shape and the blades are still properly balanced. The wind farm has grown tremendously over the past 18 years and the out of service turbines represent probably less than 10% of total output.


----------



## SINC

I call this one "Bow Wow!" It's an extreme close-up of a crack in the 'bark' of a tree in a green space near my home.


----------



## kps

phuviano, great shot of the falls in the first one, love that metal grid over the image.

emacman, love the shot of the wind turbines.

Max, great stuff of the fogged in Montreal streets, your partially 'blown out' field shots in the stadium practically mimic the fog in the previous shots. 

screature, interesting beach shots. As Max indicated, very _outerworldly_...<--is that a word?


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> ...The giant air ducts look like some bolted-on afterthought (were they original to the structure, I wonder?)...


They were apparently added in 1988.

Air Ball Comes to Olympic Stadium In Montreal - NYTimes.com


----------



## Max

OK Doug, that makes sense. I thought as much. I certainly didn't recall seeing them there in the early 80s when I went with a couple of my brothers. Mind you, that was a pretty debauched, beery trip - how I remembered much of anything is beyond me. Speaking of beer, not too happy about coughing up seven beans for a cup of Coors this time around. _Yechhh._ You could have Coors, or you could have Coors. I am so glad I am not a regular patron of such places. The choices for libations are terribly retrograde. These sponsorship deals really suck.

Another one from that day, showing said vents.


----------



## WCraig

*Sun Peaks Ski Resort, Kamloops, BC*

From our March break ski trip...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

Kewl. Very urban!


----------



## SINC

I spend a lot of time in spring, summer and fall at Elk Island National Park east of us by about 80 km. One day while out hiking with my camera, I rounded the edge of some bush and came upon this bull North American Bison taking a nap. One never really realizes just how big they are until you experience a face-to-face encounter. I snapped this one shot and backed off slowly and he never moved. Of that, I was glad. He was much too close for comfort.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I spend a lot of time in spring, summer and fall at Elk Island National Park east of us by about 80 km. One day while out hiking with my camera, I rounded the edge of some bush and came upon this bull North American Bison taking a nap. One never really realizes just how big they are until you experience a face-to-face encounter. I snapped this one shot and backed off slowly and he never moved. Of that, I was glad. He was much too close for comfort.


Great capture SINC, that truly is a beast.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Another great interior Doug.


----------



## Max

Agreed, Screature. Nice one, Sinc. And great capture, Doug - elegant linear quality to that one.

A few from a jaunt down by the lower Don River, two days ago.


----------



## The Doug

Terrific Max - I like the guardrail especially and of course the B&Ws make my neurons vibrate just the right way.


----------



## Max

Doug - that second one - pretty trippy. Did you take out the colour in most of it? Looks surreal.

A trio of shots from a couple of hours ago. A behemoth is rising on Yonge St... Canada's tallest condo tower, once it's done. 78 stories and I think it's going to be quite the looker. Right now though, it's just a massive hulking presence that's steadily building.

I also had occasion to finally visit the new Loblaws that was retrofitted into that grand old dame of an edifice, Maple Leaf Gardens. Normally I don't get excited about supermarkets, but what a stunning conversion. Brilliant colour scheme, bold wall graphics, svelte textures and overall a really accomplished interior design. It's a wonderfully urban space and it's well used. I have to bring my wife back with me next time - she'll love the space. I'll post some pics later but they don't do the place justice. Also cool is the new arena that's being done in the space over the Loblaws/Joe Fresh/LCBO, just that much closer to the roof of the old arena. What a clever conversion this is.... a great role model for repurposing existing historical urban architecture.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Agreed, Screature. Nice one, Sinc. And great capture, Doug - elegant linear quality to that one.
> 
> A few from a jaunt down by the lower Don River, two days ago.


Like the guard rail shot Max... I wonder how it would look B&W or sepia?


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Doug - that second one - pretty trippy. Did you take out the colour in most of it? Looks surreal.
> 
> A trio of shots from a couple of hours ago...


I really like the first one Max great comp... I think the contrast is pretty much perfect... well done.


----------



## screature

Ooops...


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Doug - that second one - pretty trippy. Did you take out the colour in most of it? Looks surreal.


Yep, desaturated the dirt. 

Great condo tower set and I'm looking to your Loblaws pics, eh!

This is part of the sad remains of what was for many years a premiere restaurant in downtown Montréal, Desjardins Seafood. It closed in 2000 or so and has had no love since. Wouldn't be surprised if it finally gets torn down soon.


----------



## Max

Great shot, Doug. Sad building indeed. I like the combination of materials. Looks quite old, at least that gabled part. And the graffiti defacement is a testament to its abandoned nature.


----------



## The Doug

I should go back and take more shots with a less constipated compositional approach.


----------



## Max

I don't think it was constipated at all, Doug. Like, harsh down, dewd! I rather enjoy your formalist approach to composition. It's classic.

OK, here are some shots of the funky Loblaws I was raving on about. The floor is this amazing crazy-assed orange that has to be seen to be believed. Works for me. What a break from your quotidian supermarket experience.


----------



## Max

Oh, yeah: for those interested in more about this clever, fairly radical conversion, check out the Torontoist for news of the new arena, magically situated _above_ Loblaws. Nice that the old roofline of MLG is still very much there.


----------



## KC4

Great shots, all. I've enjoyed catching up on the thread.

Max - That Loblaws is juicy. 

Here is my offering, which happens to be my new favorite image (of my own):
Other than the fact that the subject is my daughter, I'm puzzled as to why this image is so appealing to me. It doesn't seem to follow any of the "rules" of good photography (in fact it seems to defy them). It is also SOOC because I can't seem to decide what, if anything, to do to it.









She is actually on watch duty - and that is where she stands for an hour at a time and watches the seas in front of the ship. If anything comes in sight, she signals with the watch bell, indicating where it is on the horizon.


----------



## Max

Great shot... for me it's the young woman's stance; it's very dynamic and she's looking outward, almost expectantly; admittedly I'm reading a lot into it but it's symbolic, as if she's imagining her own destiny. Great keeper shot of your daughter, far as I'm concerned. Love the summery feel of the image, too.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Max. Yeah, since the seas were rougher than they appear, the stance was key to staying upright as well as becoming part of the appeal of the shot...and maybe you've answered it, it's the symbolism of the shot more than the photographic merit of it. 

The shot was taken about two weeks ago in The Bahamas, hence the "summery" feel.


----------



## The Doug

Max - that Loblaw's set is amazing. Everything about it works as does the space itself and its bold and unapologetic floor colour. Bravo.

Love the ship shot, KC - it has a few interpretive levels and to me there's also an undeniable Alexander Colville thing going on.


----------



## Max

Sad wonky bike there, Doug... a victim of neglect and, it would appear, anger too.

Yeah, that shot of KC's is definitely Colville-esque! Good eye. I think it's to do with the anonymity of it. As with many of Colville's paintings, the face is unseen. There's always an element of mystery floating about. But that shot is also very painterly in a classic historical sense - I think it's that particular stance again - there's a strength of character in the way her legs are planted.

KC: Bahamas, eh! I am green with envy. Been too many years since we've been in southerly climes - about seven years since Cuba, if memory serves - and this year we have to change that! I'm jonesing but bad for a soothing tropical experience.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> I don't think it was constipated at all, Doug. Like, harsh down, dewd! I rather enjoy your formalist approach to composition. It's classic.
> 
> OK, here are some shots of the funky Loblaws I was raving on about. The floor is this amazing crazy-assed orange that has to be seen to be believed. Works for me. What a break from your quotidian supermarket experience.


Holy crap Max looks like one needs to take a bus ride just to around inside the joint... some really cool shots especially the upward looking ones.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> ...She is actually on watch duty - and that is where she stands for an hour at a time and watches the seas in front of the ship. If anything comes in sight, she signals with the watch bell, indicating where it is on the horizon.





Max said:


> Great shot... for me it's the young woman's stance; it's very dynamic and she's looking outward, almost expectantly; admittedly I'm reading a lot into it but it's symbolic, as if she's imagining her own destiny. Great keeper shot of your daughter, far as I'm concerned. Love the summery feel of the image, too.


+1 I agree with Max nice shot Kim the is story being told in it for sure...

With your painting skills Kim it looks like it could be a great subject... in my minds eye I see it almost a la Alex Colville and the inherent untold stories that are in his work...










Edit:

Hah, I posted this without reading Doug's post... looks like we were seeing the same thing...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

At the southern end of Puerto Escondido...

The cloud formation reminded me of the rock arches seen in the southern US.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*


----------



## jellotor

Church Door by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Church Facade by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Churches of Hamilton on a Sunday.


----------



## The Doug

Nice stuff Graeme - you should post images more often. Would be interesting to see some church interiors.

And now, _b&wnanas_.


----------



## jellotor

Thanks Doug. I like your stuff too. I think I've got a couple of pictures inside Central Presbyterian (the one with the cool door) from a previous Doors Open that the wife and I attended. It's a very neat church, very unique. It's worth even looking at on Google Street View.

Here's today's submissions. All but the Gage Park one were shot with my SMC Takumar 50 f1.4 which I notice is suffering from the dreaded yellowing. Time for some UV light.


Undercover Switcher by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Lighting Rack by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Metal Rack by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Terminated by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


No Good by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


A Little Dim And Smashed by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Basement Storage by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Gage Park Sunset by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## jellotor

Doug, it didn't take long. I found some interiors of Central. None of the other church, which I can't even remember the name of now. We shot a short film on the street in front of it though...I digress.

The wife took the first one and had some issues with a manual lens, hence the focus on the stair rails instead of me. A blessing in disguise, perhaps.


Central Presbyterian Stairs by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Central Presbyterian by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Screature: that looming, anvil-shaped cloud formation rocks... really gives that photo gravitas. Nature upstaging everything again.

Doug: awesome banana shot. Startling because the yellow is missing! I love it.

Graeme: I like your sensibility. The first four are outstanding. Don't know what it is about them - except perhaps that you make me think twice about what I'm looking at - always a good thing.


----------



## jellotor

Max, that's high praise coming from you, one of the deans of the photography thread. The first one, the switcher covered in plastic, was the first frame I shot after I ventured into the basement at work. I'm personally really struck by the third one, which I shot wide open and at f2.8; wide open seemed to work more aesthetically for me and I'm glad it works for others too. It also proves that cruddy, fluorescent tubes can provide interesting light.

There's fine work in these pages...I love how screature turns vacation photos into art! Perhaps someone should sponsor an ehMac photography show at one of the GTA's finer upscale galleries!


----------



## Max

That would be very cool indeed, Graeme. It would be interesting to see how people print and frame their images - I have a pro photographer friend who's fond of saying that any fool can shoot a picture, the real skill is in how you develop then print it. I think he's right; stuff can look very juicy on screen but a great test is how well it converts to a physical document back in meatspace - often a less forgiving realm. For that there's all sorts of variables - printer, media, inks, and of course how you dodge and burn your way into bliss - and it can be very expensive, too. Me, I rarely print anything up anymore, since most of it goes online. When I'm working in film and TV, that changes up and I find myself printing a lot - but I've never developed a real affinity for it. Takes time to do stuff like build up proper and reliable printing profiles and just getting to know the capabilities and limitations of your gear - camera, printer, software, etc. Such a moving target, too - gear I used five years ago doesn't hold a candle to modern cameras and printers. Even the RAW developing software has taken great strides. It's a challenge just to freakin' keep up!

But even if a show for our work never happens, there's always this thread.


----------



## jellotor

Agreed -- I rarely print anything other than, y'know, the pictures of the last vacation or whatever to hang on the wall.

I was actually invited by my sister to be part of a studio tour and display my photos alongside the artists at her gallery, but the entrance fee was $100 and I couldn't justify that cost unless I was going to sell prints. In the end, the desire to turn my hobby (which is essentially an extension of how I see the world) into a cottage industry--even for only a day--wasn't there. I don't really regret that decision.

The good news is that while I was considering the idea I found a place literally four blocks from me that does relatively inexpensive plaque mounting!


----------



## Max

That's cool. So you'd mount photos on plaques? Depending, that can be a nice form of presentation.

Yeah, showing your work is fine, but it really ought to pay for itself, and ideally you actually - gasp - make money from it! Otherwise it's little more than a big ego booster, albeit in a superficial manner. And framing this stuff can really do your wallet in.


----------



## jellotor

I'd consider some plaque mounting, for sure. I think they quoted me in the neighborhood of $60 for an 11x16, so that's a lot cheaper than full framing, matte and mounting it all. I'm thinking wider images would translate well to the plaque mounting.

My dad actually made a beautiful frame from some reclaimed wood in his workshop and my mom has a matte cutter so I should really just commission him to do my mounting and framing.


----------



## Max

There you go... keep it all in the family! Just might get better results, too.


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> ...
> 
> She is actually on watch duty - and that is where she stands for an hour at a time and watches the seas in front of the ship. If anything comes in sight, she signals with the watch bell, indicating where it is on the horizon.


KC4, I love it!

I find this image so pleasing, I think, because of the many elements coming together in one picture;
1. The colour - looks like a slightly desaturated print from the 60s or 70s. Nostalgic!
2. The subject - your daughter's unposed stance provides a naive, genuine quality.
3. No distracting logos or commercial intrusions - furthers the timelessness.
4. Shooting into the sun (Yay! We're Canadian! We like the Sun!) but exposed so that detail is revealed and the photo is not simply a silhouette.
5. The authority and rolling heft of the setting, an authentic, wooden-decked sailing ship, wow! 

Thanks, KC4. This photo makes feel happy and ready for adventure.


----------



## keebler27

screature said:


> View attachment 23526


love this pic for so many reasons.


----------



## keebler27

SINC said:


> I spend a lot of time in spring, summer and fall at Elk Island National Park east of us by about 80 km. One day while out hiking with my camera, I rounded the edge of some bush and came upon this bull North American Bison taking a nap. One never really realizes just how big they are until you experience a face-to-face encounter. I snapped this one shot and backed off slowly and he never moved. Of that, I was glad. He was much too close for comfort.


fantastic shot and encounter!

What I love most about it is the fact you rounded that corner and your thought process was probably something along the lines of:

1. YIKES!
2. He's huge!
3. Is he going to charge me?
4. I need to snap a photograph before he does
5. walking away gingerly, fully appreciating the moment.


----------



## The Doug

The Nikon P7100 that I bought at the beginning of the month has impressed me in many ways - its images in general have better dynamic range, better colour, better everything, than my ol' D50. Wow. This is a point & shoot? 

So today I went out and...


----------



## Kazak

Congrats, Doug. Hope we will continue to share in your enjoyment.


----------



## SINC

keebler27 said:


> fantastic shot and encounter!
> 
> What I love most about it is the fact you rounded that corner and your thought process was probably something along the lines of:
> 
> 1. YIKES!
> 2. He's huge!
> 3. Is he going to charge me?
> 4. I need to snap a photograph before he does
> 5. walking away gingerly, fully appreciating the moment.


Actually it went a wee bit different. If you study the shot, all is very green and it was indeed spring:

1. Whoa! He's close.
2. A big boy to be sure!
3. Not rutting season, so he'll be fine.
4. I'll just take one shot and leave him alone.
5. That's one neat closeup for my files as I retreated.
6. Thanks, Mr. Bull!


----------



## screature

keebler27 said:


> love this pic for so many reasons.


Thanks so much keebler... I thought it had an "open ended" interpretation myself... I am glad you felt the same way... if I understand what you are saying correctly.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Actually it went a wee bit different. If you study the shot, all is very green and it was indeed spring:
> 
> 1. Whoa! He's close.
> 2. A big boy to be sure!
> *3. Not rutting season, so he'll be fine.*
> *4. I'll just take one shot and leave him alone.*
> 5. That's one neat closeup for my files as I retreated.
> *6. Thanks, Mr. Bull!*


All the difference experience and knowledge makes when encountering a beast like this... my experience would have been more like...

1. Whoa! He is really close and really big.
2. Crap my pants.
3. Skulk away looking for a place to clean myself and my pants.
4. Thanks Mr. Bull for not killing me.
5. Telling my friends about it but omitting the crapping my pants part and say my camera battery was dead and thus the reason why I didn't have a photo of the bull...


----------



## kps

Hey fellow shutter bugs, been busy with a ton of stuff, but happy to follow all the great images posted. Currently we're in Thournbury Ontario for a few days.

So a big thumbs up to all the posters!

Max, those Loblaws images are great, I must make the effort to see the renovated 'Gardens'.

Sinc, what a magnificent bull bison, awesome.

KC, shot of the young'n is great as is.

Jelloror, screature and WC, good stuff, enjoyed the series of images.

...and in honour of the resident still life master Doug, I humbly submit my creamy tomato. Taken here in lovely Thornbury Ontario this morning.


----------



## The Doug

Kps - that's a great shot, tones are perfect. And it looks delicious! I ain't no master of anything tho.

Can't wait to get home & spend some quality time with the new D7000. Battery finished charging just before I went to bed last night and I had little time to play. I set the date & language etc. and transferred my 18-105 lens over, and turned the thing on for a few minutes. Haven't taken any shots yet. 

One thing that immediately concerned me during the few minutes I spent with it powered up, is that the viewfinder is extremely dark. Gonna have to take a hard look at it. Hope it isn't defective. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Storm coming.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> Storm coming.


Great shot jimbo...


----------



## jellotor

Kps, love the tomato. And Thornbury. I know it well.


----------



## mrjimmy

jimbotelecom said:


> Storm coming.


Very nice.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter II - Puerto Escondido*

Mmmm, Tequila...


----------



## The Doug

Camera's just fine, phew. From the D7000 manual:



> *No Battery*
> When the battery is totally exhausted or no battery is inserted, the display in the viewfinder will dim. This is normal and does not indicate a malfunction. The viewfinder display will return to normal when a fully-charged battery is inserted.


While looking through the viewfinder with camera off, I removed the battery. Sure enough the viewfinder dimmed down to the level I encountered last evening. When I put it back in, the viewfinder brightened up after a second or two. I don't understand why the VF remained dim all last evening while I was first checking the camera out, my assumption is that there's an internal battery that needed a while to fully juice up.

Been though the manual, been through the camera menus, did a few test shots. I'll be on a learning curve for a while of course. This thing is like a big thick steak compared to my old D50. Can't wait to get out and shoot this weekend.

Jimbo - way good storm shot, very foreboding and it works well in B&W.


----------



## Max

Agreed - that storm shot rocks. The figures populating it remind me of some long-lost painting. Well done.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Thanks people!

Inflation....


----------



## mrjimmy

jimbotelecom said:


> Thanks people!
> 
> Inflation....


Love the composition but I think I would like the unprocessed version better.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Love the composition but I think I would like the unprocessed version better.


Agreed.


----------



## jimbotelecom

me three...I wanted the list to be readable.

Here's one more B&W: 

Led by Ming


----------



## jellotor

jimbotelecom said:


> me three...I wanted the list to be readable.
> 
> Here's one more B&W:
> 
> Led by Ming


Love that one. Great shot.


----------



## screature

jimbotelecom said:


> me three...I wanted the list to be readable.
> 
> Here's one more B&W:
> 
> Led by Ming


Boy that is one rotten tree... looks like a squirrel condo.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter III - Puerto Angel*

So four of us rented a car and took a day trip one and a half hours drive south of Puerto Escondido to Puerto Angel, a much smaller but very picturesque town. Here is a view of the southern most portion of the ocean front...









Here is a more zoomed in view from the same location, but the main reason why I kinda like it is because of the yellow "interloper" who happened to fly by just as I released the shutter...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter III - Puerto Angel*

Fishing boats...

A little bit further north along the ocean front in Puerto Angel...

What is interesting is how they get the boats that far up the beach which would seem to take a lot of effort. But what they do (as we watched it happen) is gun the engine when they are further out in the ocean and then, with impeccable timing, tilt the engine out of the water and let the boat slide up the beach to its final resting spot... truly something to behold...


----------



## jellotor

Haven't had much on the go this week but I made walking trips to a condo being constructed a few blocks from work on consecutive days. Day one I had my 28mm lens fixed for potential alley shots and was too wide. Day two I brought the 17-85mm and, thankfully, the crane was actually moving.


Crane by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## jellotor

Screature, nice lines in that boat shot. Pleasing diagonals, as my high school art teacher would have said. The colours are beautiful, as well.


----------



## mrjimmy

jimbotelecom said:


> me three...I wanted the list to be readable.
> 
> Here's one more B&W:
> 
> Led by Ming


Always liked the imagery of landscapes dominated by stands of trees. Like many of the paintings of Tom Thomson.

The dog is a nice addition Jimbo.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Screature, nice lines in that boat shot. Pleasing diagonals, as my high school art teacher would have said. The colours are beautiful, as well.


Thanks jellotor...


----------



## The Doug

Bought a Nikkor 10.5 mm fisheye lens to go with my new D7000. What a hoot this lens is. Took some test shots in woods nearby. Can't wait to try this lens in an urban setting. Next week I'll get the 35 mm f/1.8 lens, and my toybox will be complete (for a while). Still learning the D7000 but I don't have far to go now.


----------



## jellotor

Nice, Doug! Fisheyes aren't for everyone, but I like 'em. I saw a Canon EF-S 15mm f2.8 fisheye on Kijiji that I coveted, but I already have an ancient Sigma Filtermatic 16mm f2.8 in M42 mount that's probably just as good, at least in sharpness. Those shots of yours look plenty sharp.

I don't know Nikkor lenses too well; is a 35mm f1.8 (seems like a nice, fast wide angle lens) equivalent in price to a 35mm Canon EF? That is, around $450?

My biggest complaint with photography is always the price of the glass. I mean, I understand for example that Canon L series lenses are better built, better optics, faster, have full-time manual and usually IS (for zooms) but the asking price for a 50mm f1.2 L lens ($1800) is so out of whack that I wonder if anyone ever buys them.

No wonder I meddle with so many manual lenses.

(For my money I agree with Ken Rockwell, the Canon 50mm f1.8 for $130 is one of the best deals in photography...even better when they were $99 around Xmas.)


----------



## The Doug

I've wanted a fisheye since my college days when I used to help a pro photographer friend on a lot of his shoots. His camera / lens kit was extensive - I mean, a dozen film cameras of various formats & makes, and easily a hundred lenses. And his darkroom... good gawd. Anyway I fell in love with his Mamiya kit (who wouldn't) and I found the accompanying fisheye lens fascinating. 

I noticed the Nikkor fisheye lens a couple of months ago and it's got solid reviews. The images I posted are cropped slightly; like most fisheyes corner sharpness really drops off and there's chromatic aberration at the extremities but that comes with the territory. This lens cost me a pretty penny but oh well, it's paid for and now I have what I always wanted. Can't wait to put it to use under my accustomed digi-photo m.o.

In comparison the 35 mm f/1.8 Nikkor is less than $300 (after tax!) but it too has very favourable reviews. Bright, sharp, all 'round competent. I hadn't really been aware of it before this week; on a digi-photo forum someone posted a few shots that I found stunning and they mentioned the images were taken with this 35 mm. And I too shall have one soon.


----------



## jellotor

I wasn't sure whether you were correcting the shots (particularly the first one) back to some semblance of rectilinearity (is that a word?).

A guy here at work bought one of those Samyang 8mm fisheyes designed to work with APS-C sensors. His phrase for it was "funhouse wide." Don't know if I'd find much use for a superwide fisheye like that, even at Korean lens prices. (His was $300.)

Man, that's a good price for the 35mm prime in comparison to Canon.


----------



## The Doug

Wasn't correcting the funhouse field of view (literally 180 degrees) or straightening curves; I just cropped to improve composition and take out unwanted stuff. Man it's easy to accidentally get your feet, fingers, jacket collar, cuffs, or camera strap in shots using this lens. 

Yep at that price the 35 mm is a gotta-have no-brainer!


----------



## Macified

I think I might need this for an upcoming project. Now to convince "she who holds the purse strings"...


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> I think I might need this for an upcoming project. Now to convince "she who holds the purse strings"...


I like the 2nd shot better... what project and how much does "she" cost..? you interpret that question which ever way you wish.


----------



## The Doug

Kewl ol' truck Macified - did you take any closeups?

Gack, just realised that Capture NX2 did automatically compensate for some lens distortion after all. Gotta be more careful with that and remember to turn it off when processing images taken with this lens. Here's a better version of the footbridge shot with funhouse distortion intact.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Kewl ol' truck Macified - did you take any closeups?
> 
> Gack, just realised that Capture NX2 did automatically compensate for some lens distortion after all. Gotta be more careful with that and remember to turn it off when processing images taken with this lens. Here's a better version of the footbridge shot with funhouse distortion intact.


That makes more sense... and I like the result better... much more interesting.


----------



## Macified

The Doug said:


> Kewl ol' truck Macified - did you take any closeups?


No close-ups today but I can go back any time. And, if I buy it, it will be an ongoing source of subject matter.


----------



## SINC

Macified said:


> No close-ups today but I can go back any time. And, if I buy it, it will be an ongoing source of subject matter.


Looks to me to be a 1951 Ford F-100 pickup. Here is what they looked like new:


----------



## MacDoc

Cairn's Birdwings are size large butterflies that continually float into the house and by law must be carefully escorted out.

This male decided to stay a while on gf's arm.










The females are significantly larger, very strong fliers - they do look like a bird when flying and usually smart enough to find their way out the house on there own. 
NOT as well dressed tho


----------



## Macified

screature said:


> I like the 2nd shot better... what project and how much does "she" cost..? you interpret that question which ever way you wish.


The project has to stay under wraps for now but I'll let you all in on it at some point. Going to be a grand adventure.


----------



## The Doug

Another orchid - Phalaenopsis Red Wine "Jungle Red". Flowers are thick / waxy in texture, about two inches across, with a faint but pleasing bergamot scent. And they're quite colourful. 

Taken with my P7100.


----------



## screature

Macified said:


> The project has to stay under wraps for now but I'll let you all in on it at some point. Going to be a grand adventure.


Sounds exciting, definitely keep us posted...


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Another orchid - Phalaenopsis Red Wine "Jungle Red". Flowers are thick / waxy in texture, about two inches across, with a faint but pleasing bergamot scent. And they're quite colourful.
> 
> Taken with my P7100.


Nice Doug. How large is your collection any how?


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter III - Puerto Angel*

So we were grabbing a bite to eat and a couple of Cerveza at a beach restaurant, replete with the usual pestering of walk by vendors selling their wares when this creature comes by looking for handouts. 

He seemed to be a pet that had gotten loose because he had a bit of frayed and broken string tied to one of his leg's and was very tame. Funniest looking duck I have ever seen.


----------



## The Doug

*D7000 Helps With Laundry!*

Bleu Blanc Rouge


----------



## screature

Fits well with the duck shot above Doug....


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter III - Puerto Angel*

Cemetery...


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter III - Puerto Angel*

Cemetery 2...


----------



## SINC

An elderly lady resident of the community, an active environmentalist and exceptional potter sends me pictures about once a month for publication on my website. She contributes a lot of material and tips, so I run her shots about once a month to keep her happy.

Her hobby is shooting sunsets on Big Lake, a lake on the western edge of the city and she takes pictures every night of the year and has been doing so for many years. She once showed me her photo gallery with literally thousands of these sunsets.

She surprised me tonight when she emailed me a couple of shots of tonight's sunset. We are under a heavy snowfall warning and she caught the approaching system.

I thought it to be a striking shot for a point and shoot camera as the capture is so diverse in content with an array of colours that I thought some here might like to see it. This is the untouched, uncropped shot, resized in Preview from 1280 to 1000 pixels in width.

I hope others here enjoy seeing it as much as I did and it will be on my website in the morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Wall painting in the Empress Theatre, Fort Macleod, AB.

Shot with existing light, hand held, 1/4 second shutter speed.

View attachment 23604


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> I thought it to be a striking shot for a point and shoot camera as the capture is so diverse in content with an array of colours that I thought some here might like to see it. This is the untouched, uncropped shot, resized in Preview from 1280 to 1000 pixels in width.
> 
> I hope others here enjoy seeing it as much as I did and it will be on my website in the morning.


Phenomenal shot. Mood worthy of a Turner landscape.


----------



## The Doug

mrjimmy said:


> Phenomenal shot. Mood worthy of a Turner landscape.


Agreed. Thanks for posting that Sinc.


----------



## Max

Stupendous shot. Yes, very much like Turner. Sublime stuff. Wow, that's just a killer shot. Such depth and range of tone. That woman is good.

OK, on to less glorious subject matter. Shot of a sculptural wall at the Don Valley Brickworks - a stylized coastline depiction of central Toronto. Second up: shot of a condo rising downtown, within spitting distance of St. Lawrence Market.


----------



## The Doug

Very nice, Max. Saw someone post a neat little Brickworks set on a photo forum this week and it really piqued my interest in the site. If I recall correctly you'd posted some interior shots a while back, kilns and the like, no?


----------



## Max

Indeed, Doug. They shot parts of _Schindler's List_ in there. Great, great spaces inside. It was even cooler when the site was derelict; pre-gentrifying. The kind of place where you peeled back a section of fence and stole in.... but anyhoo, some nice sight lines in there. A very storied place. Very likely the bricks of our own house were baked there, almost a century ago. Now it's a pretty cool green/reclamation centre with a big farmers market and teaching programs for kids - art, soil reclamation, local history, etc. Great place to walk the dog too (if you're canine inclined, that is). Lots to do, in and around the original industrial buildings.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Cemetery...


That's real cemetery? if so, that's pretty cool looking cemetery.

Here's my tribute to penny before she becomes extinct.


Farewell Penny by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## The Doug

Perfect macro Phuviano! :clap:


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*

This is a shot at our host's sister's and brother-in-law's place... On the top level waiting for the sun to set... Grandpa and grandson...


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> That's real cemetery? if so, that's pretty cool looking cemetery...


Yep real cemetery... This isn't atypical at all. They take a very different attitude toward death in Mexico...

Nice macro phuviano, great detail... is the front in as good condition as the obverse side? Did you use anything hidden to prop it up or is it free standing? Did you use a blur filer on the background in post? There is no bokeh to speak of... seems very smooth. Either way it doesn't matter as the outcome is beautiful, just curious as to whether the effect was in camera or in post. Ohh and BTW the lighting is perfect. Kudos to you.

I used to collect coins in my youth.. it was a great hobby and still have my whole collection as it isn't worth that much so may as well hang on to it.... maybe I will pass it down someday when it might be worth something.


----------



## okcomputer

screature said:


> This is a shot at our host's sister's and brother-in-law's place... On the top level waiting for the sun to set... Grandpa and grandson...


Love the framing on this one, not to mention the gorgeous golden tones. Nice one!

You guys are making me miss taking photos. My daughter is 7 weeks old, so besides a million photos of her I haven't been able to take many photos or go on any expeditions!

Here's one from one of the 13 nights we spent at the hospital during her prolonged entry into the world:


----------



## SINC

Sorting through flower seeds today, I had to be sure that we plant Cosmos. I love the flowers as they always seem to me to 'float' above their greenery. Last year's version looked like this:


----------



## SoyMac

okcomputer said:


> .... My daughter is 7 weeks old, ...
> Here's one from one of the 13 nights we spent at the hospital during her prolonged entry into the world:


Congratulations on the birth of your daughter!

There is nothing hospital-ly about this shot. Really nice feel.


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> ... Grandpa and grandson...


screature, what a beautiful family memento. Naive innocence, with age and wisdom.


----------



## phuviano

The Doug said:


> Perfect macro Phuviano! :clap:


Thanks



screature said:


> Yep real cemetery... This isn't atypical at all. They take a very different attitude toward death in Mexico...
> 
> Nice macro phuviano, great detail... is the front in as good condition as the obverse side? Did you use anything hidden to prop it up or is it free standing? Did you use a blur filer on the background in post? There is no bokeh to speak of... seems very smooth. Either way it doesn't matter as the outcome is beautiful, just curious as to whether the effect was in camera or in post. Ohh and BTW the lighting is perfect. Kudos to you.
> 
> I used to collect coins in my youth.. it was a great hobby and still have my whole collection as it isn't worth that much so may as well hang on to it.... maybe I will pass it down someday when it might be worth something.


Ah, its a mexican cemetery, i see now.

Thanks, i'm not sure if the reverse side is in good condition or not, but i believe it is. I'll check it when i get home. Nothing was used to prop up the penny, it was balanced perfectly on its own. I used my raynox close up filter, which clips onto the front on my lens. The shallow dof part of the photo is all camera, as in no post work. My dof was razor thin. The only things i edited were a slight touch on the white balance, and i actually toned down the exposure in post. I always try to slightly over expose in camera.

Yeah i still collect coins. I don't think i have anything that valueable though. I have a 1919 newfoundland 50 cent coin, and its in fair condition. I did a google search, and its says its worth a few dollars.


----------



## jellotor

A couple of shots from the peeling paint on a garage in a Hamilton alley a week or so ago.


Garage Hinge by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Peeling Paint by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Ahh, Hamilton. City of a zillion great subjects. Must return there soon. Last time I was out I almost got arrested by an over-zealous fellow who evidently thought I meant to sabotage the fallow industrial lands down by the harbour. Close call. But what a great town to shoot. I like your second capture, jellotor.

Street art overlooking the Don Valley, yesterday.

Studio shot, also yesterday.


----------



## jellotor

Gotta be careful around the port lands in Hamilton. They're not public property. Even the slip beside the old Lakeport brewery isn't public property.

I've been gradually documenting interesting alleys in the Durand neighborhood during my lunch breaks these last few months. Very interesting.

I like the street art, Max. Actually, I really like manhole covers, for some reason.


----------



## screature

Thanks okcomputer and SoyMac.... the comments are much appreciated.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*

Who remembers the VW Thing (aka Volkswagen 181, Trekker and Safari in other parts of the world) from the late '60s to the early '80s?

It is alive and well in Mexico. We must have seen 1/2 dozen of them while in Mexico...


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Ahh, Hamilton. City of a zillion great subjects. Must return there soon. Last time I was out I almost got arrested by an over-zealous fellow who evidently thought I meant to sabotage the fallow industrial lands down by the harbour. Close call. But what a great town to shoot. I like your second capture, jellotor.
> 
> *Street art overlooking the Don Valley, yesterday.
> 
> Studio shot, also yesterday.*


Seems to be some similarities between the street art scene and your studio Max...


----------



## jellotor

And the latest in what appears to be a series of people walking away from me holding bags.

And, another alley.


Kent Street Alley by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Max

jellotor said:


> Gotta be careful around the port lands in Hamilton. They're not public property. Even the slip beside the old Lakeport brewery isn't public property.
> 
> I've been gradually documenting interesting alleys in the Durand neighborhood during my lunch breaks these last few months. Very interesting.
> 
> I like the street art, Max. Actually, I really like manhole covers, for some reason.


I like manhole covers too. There are some really cool designs for them, in cities around the world. I like the idea of the variety in their design. Some are quite striking. It's cool that something so utilitarian and essential in the urban landscape could be considered objects of beauty, even admiration.

Yeah, much of Hamilton's portlands are indeed private property. I think the coveralled fellow who almost called the harbour cops on me was nervous and angry because of a couple of things; there was a post-911 chill about potential terrorism, for one thing - and it lingers on to this very day. I've received similar warnings here in Toronto in close proximity to places like power generating stations and water filtration plants.

But more immediate is the nervousness companies feel about heavily contaminated lands under corporate stewardship (or lack thereof). These firms don't like the idea of individuals doing things to potentially expose or embarrass them, potentially thrusting them in the public eye and casting them in a negative light.

It's funny. I traipsed and drove around the waterfront for a good couple of hours, visiting many different pockets. It was only the last place I went to that got me some unwanted attention. I got off lucky - the guy could see I was just an unassuming guy with a camera visiting from Toronto - and was let off with a stern warning not to come around again. Ever. Well, at least I got some good shots out of it.


----------



## Max

Toronto core as viewed from a spot looking the Don Valley.


----------



## jellotor

Max said:


> It's funny. I traipsed and drove around the waterfront for a good couple of hours, visiting many different pockets. It was only the last place I went to that got me some unwanted attention. I got off lucky - the guy could see I was just an unassuming guy with a camera visiting from Toronto - and was let off with a stern warning not to come around again. Ever. Well, at least I got some good shots out of it.


As the Mythbusters would say, _there's_ your problem. You let someone from Hamilton know that you were just visiting for the day from Toronto. As soon as you mentioned the T word, suspicion arose!

Back in the day when I was a news cameraman, I was surprised how leery certain institutions were in Hamilton about the sight of me and a TV camera. The courthouse, hospitals, businesses, you name it. In Toronto, I was _invited_ to come inside the University Ave. courthouse with a camera by the court constables. Just don't shoot anything, they'd say. And don't worry about emptying your pockets or going through the metal detector. Weird.


----------



## jellotor

Max, the Don Valley is a great vantage point. I have to make an effort to go and shoot there.

Here's yesterday's grabs. Had a great sky yesterday. Plus a manhole cover shot for Max.


Beautiful Skies over West Hamilton by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Manhole by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## keebler27

*Sally's Cocoa Crisp dessert*

Snapped this photo of a dessert at the new restaurant my brother and sister-in-law just opened in Wakefield, PQ (The Village House or La Maison Du Village) (819-459-1445 - hope that doesn't break the rules of this thread, but my brother is fantastic in the kitchen and I'm proud of his efforts so I have to post the details. 

Unfortunately, the batteries on my flash were dying therefore not cooperating (I usually have extras, but idiotically forgot them). Figures.

SO, the on-camera flash is a bit too bright here.

Sally's Cocoa crisps, Miguel Torres Brandied marshmellow, Mike's chocolate ice cream, candied nuts (my bro made everything - including the ice cream


----------



## The Doug

^ Yummers! Wakefield, eh? 

Day off today, and my first jaunt downtown with the D7000. Fine beast indeed. I was hoping it would be sunny this morning but noooo, heavy overcast & flat light (and windy and cold). Oh well.

More to come, including fisheye follies.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> ^ Yummers! Wakefield, eh?
> 
> Day off today, and my first jaunt downtown with the D7000. Fine beast indeed. I was hoping it would be sunny this morning but noooo, heavy overcast & flat light (and windy and cold). Oh well.
> 
> More to come, including fisheye follies.


I think the flat light really works in that shot Doug.


----------



## The Doug

A buncha fisheye shots. Most of the other non-fisheye shots from this morning aren't to my liking due to the light so, maybe next week I'll re-shoot. Also picked up the 35 mm f/1.8 Nikkor; can't wait to try it out soon.


----------



## screature

I really like #3, my favourite... but all excellent stuff. Actually #5 (or should I say #2) is really cool as well. Well done. :clap:

Very inspiring for what can be done with a fishy lens....

I have wanted one for a long time but just don't have the dineros.


----------



## The Doug

This one works better in colour methinks.


----------



## phuviano

keebler27 said:


> Snapped this photo of a dessert at the new restaurant my brother and sister-in-law just opened.
> 
> Sally's Cocoa crisps, Miguel Torres Brandied marshmellow, Mike's chocolate ice cream, candied nuts (my bro made everything - including the ice cream


Looks yummy.



The Doug said:


> This one works better in colour methinks.


Works well in colour. I have the d7000 and 35 1.8g as well. You'll love them both. What fisheye lens are you using?


----------



## The Doug

Fisheye is the Nikkor 10.5. Terrific, very compact. I'm really pleased with the D7000. It is a joy to use and I can pull so much more out of its raw files than those of my ol' D50. Hope I'll never see the oil-on-sensor problem that some early D7000 buyers experienced. Fingers crossed.

I was going to convert the shot to my usual B&W but left it in colour. White balance nightmare - daylight, halogen, fluorescents, and sodium vapour. I don't mind the results though.


----------



## phuviano

^ yeah i have the oil problem. I've had my d7000 for just over a year. I rarely see the oil any more, but thats because i've cleaned my sensor so many times already. I do still get dust on the sensor here and there. I think where ever the oil was coming from has dried up on my camera, so hopefully it doesn't come back (fingers crossed).

I've thought about getting the nikon 10.5 as well. All examples i've seen on forums, and flickr are great.

Enjoy your new toy, looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> This one works better in colour methinks.


This one works really well in colour. Love the compartmentalization of elements.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*

With us staying a few minutes away from "surfer's row" I had to get at least one surfing shot.

The swells were small in Puerto Escondido when we were there (apparently they reach 30ft in April and May) so the surfers were mostly bobbing around waiting for a decent wave...

This fellow managed to catch one and road it for quite a while considering its size.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*


----------



## Max

Super cool, Screature. Lovely colour and tonality. Would work very well as a greyscale image, too.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Super cool, Screature. Lovely colour and tonality. Would work very well as a greyscale image, too.


Thanks Max... re: greyscale, I thought it would as well but for me having those subtle tones of colour is what makes the image "click". Here it is in greyscale (at least my version)...


----------



## The Doug

What the heck, one more fishywishy. Great stuff everyone, this thread is jumpin' good.


----------



## keebler27

The Doug said:


> ^ Yummers! Wakefield, eh?
> 
> Day off today, and my first jaunt downtown with the D7000. Fine beast indeed. I was hoping it would be sunny this morning but noooo, heavy overcast & flat light (and windy and cold). Oh well.
> 
> More to come, including fisheye follies.


yup...they've been packed so far. I hope it continues!


----------



## The Doug

A few clumps of Iris Reticulata are blooming in the rock garden.


----------



## KC4

Nice edges and texture Doug. I can almost feel them. The color is striking.


----------



## The Doug

Plant yer butt.


----------



## phuviano

Screature, both look great. I agree the colour version is better, but the b&w is not bad either.

The doug, nice vibrant flower shot.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Plant yer butt.


Hah! Looks like a set-up for musical chairs! 

Or you could Spring Up...


----------



## The Doug

^ What kind of plant / flower is that?

Night shot test - hand held 1/60 sec. @ ISO 3600. Not bad.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> ^ What kind of plant / flower is that?


Oh, that's Seymour. He's wild. 

Seymour is an Anemone Patens, commonly called a Prairie Crocus (not really a crocus) or Pasque Flower because they bloom around Easter. Bingo!


----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


> ....Night shot test - hand held 1/60 sec. @ ISO 3600. Not bad.


NICE! 
40's-ish, Art Deco-like. Very appealing!


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Screature, both look great. I agree the colour version is better, but the b&w is not bad either.
> 
> The doug, nice vibrant flower shot.


Thanks phuviano.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*


----------



## The Doug

^ Great shot and B&W tonality, Screature.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> ^ Great shot and B&W tonality, Screature.


Thanks Doug, coming from the master of B&W that means a lot.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter IV... Back to Puerto Escondido*


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Is it tea time already...? Nice macro Doug.


----------



## Max

A trio from recent excursions.


----------



## screature

^ I really like them all... #1 is my favourite. 

But dude... is that you in the front in #3 playing what looks like a trumpet? 

If not he could be your long lost twin... At least from the photos of you I have seen here...


----------



## Max

No Screature, I'm a guitar player and I've never played on stage. No, that's from last night, in the west end of town. Buddy of mine (keyboard player at the far left) was releasing a new album. And number one (thanks) was from later that night, on the stroll homeward after three of us had taken a cab back to the east end. I didn't mind the shortish walk at 1:00 am... with the pints sloshing around in me. The image is admittedly soft. More the limitations of the user rather than the camera... but I liked the brooding, empty street vibe.


----------



## The Doug

Kewl triptych Max - the three shots are discrete yet consonant.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> No Screature, I'm a guitar player and I've never played on stage. No, that's from last night, in the west end of town. Buddy of mine (keyboard player at the far left) was releasing a new album. And number one (thanks) was from later that night, on the stroll homeward after three of us had taken a cab back to the east end. I didn't mind the shortish walk at 1:00 am... with the pints sloshing around in me. The image is admittedly soft. More the limitations of the user rather than the camera... but I liked the brooding, empty street vibe.


Yes I know you play guitar, but I thought maybe you had branched out unannounced to the rest of us.

Even when I was asking the question I sorta knew the answer... How could you be on stage and taking the photo at the same time....? Well you could, with today's tech, but still.... It was kind of a dumb question on my part... But it did look like you from what I have seen and I would not be surprised if it was you due to your eclecticism....

No sign of pints sloshing around inside the photographer from what I could tell... (Isn't technology great...?!) And the only reason why I would know is because you told me so... and I actually like the "softness".


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

I don't think it's processed enough, Doug!

Nice composition and the pastel colouring works. Clarity turned way to the left, I gather. Digging the crisp red vibe of the centre building and the etched-in texture of the graffiti.


----------



## The Doug

That's the Desjardins seafood joint again. A prefab condo office just sprang up across the lot so I wouldn't be surprised if the neglected building is gone within a month. Gettin' some kicks, why not. Fisheye w/curvature removed & my usual monkey business with GraphicConverterX. Anyway if I see it reduced to a rubble pile I'll get a shot, if I have one of my Nikons with me.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> [funked out tones on graffiti riddled building with cartoon condo looming in the background image].


Oh cool. Love these creations.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> That's the Desjardins seafood joint again. A prefab condo office just sprang up across the lot so I wouldn't be surprised if the neglected building is gone within a month. Gettin' some kicks, why not. Fisheye *w/curvature removed* & my usual monkey business with GraphicConverterX. Anyway if I see it reduced to a rubble pile I'll get a shot, if I have one of my Nikons with me.


Wow really good job of removing the curvature...


----------



## The Doug

...Thanks to Capture NX2, which I use for raw file processing and finishing most jpegs. NX2 will automatically remove Nikkor lens distortion unless you tell it not to. I imagine that Aperture and Lightroom have a similar feature.

In the case of the Nikkor fisheye, when lens curvature is removed from an image you do get nice straight lines but the overall image is quite distorted, and the only truly usable area has to be cropped out of a relatively small zone at dead centre (which I did with the restaurant pic). When I get home tonight I'll post a small jpeg of the full/original image with lens distortion removed.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> ...Thanks to Capture NX2, which I use for raw file processing and finishing most jpegs. NX2 will automatically remove Nikkor lens distortion unless you tell it not to. I imagine that Aperture and Lightroom have a similar feature.
> 
> In the case of the Nikkor fisheye, when lens curvature is removed from an image you do get nice straight lines but the overall image is quite distorted, and the only truly usable area has to be cropped out of a relatively small zone at dead centre (which I did with the restaurant pic). When I get home tonight I'll post a small jpeg of the full/original image with lens distortion removed.


Ok thanks for the info Doug. I look forward to seeing what you had to work with in the beginning.

I use Lightroom and not having a fishy lens I really don't know what would happen upon import... there may be such a feature in Lightroom but if there is I must not have it enabled as I never get prompted to remove lens distortion and I have to do it manually after import for which there are tools to do this. They are not great, but they can make an improvement.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## eMacMan

Couple of P & S images from this afternoons cruise.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## The Doug

Nice - and it looks like a good outing. Whereabouts?


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> Nice - and it looks like a good outing. Whereabouts?


Lundbreck Falls on the Crowsnest River. Still very low, probably will not start coming up for another two or three weeks. Anyways I love the colours this time of year.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Ahh Ok I see now... thanks Doug.


----------



## The Doug

Puschkinia (or Striped Squill) are in bloom - these ones are just less than four inches tall so getting a good look at them or trying to get a macro shot isn't fun when the ground is muddy.


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> Puschkinia (or Striped Squill) are in bloom - these ones are just less than four inches tall so getting a good look at them or trying to get a macro shot isn't fun when the ground is muddy.


Cannot recall ever seeing those, photographing them sounds similar to shooting Pasque Flowers. Getting really low while the ground is still soggy.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*

So we come to the end... and a separate chapter is warranted as it was our best time by far...

Our last night in Puerto Escondido before flying back home was February 14, 2012... Valentine's Day.

Nicki (my wife) and I went out by ourselves for a a nice dinner, entertainment and a glorious spot for our last sunset.

The place was Restaurant Guadua (G is silent) a stunning spot for a sunset if the weather is right, (which it was) great food and free entertainment... just perfect...

The last remaining photos of our trip are from there.

Restaurant Guadua looking up from our table... cocktail hour.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*


----------



## The Doug

Hot damn this Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens is nice. I'm so used to having a long zoom lens on the camera that it's almost like I'm learning to see again, and (not a bad thing) I have to work harder.


----------



## eMacMan

Pincher Creek has several nice building murals. This one is a bit easier to photograph than most of them.
View attachment 23769


----------



## The Doug

eMacMan said:


> Pincher Creek has several nice building murals. This one is a bit easier to photograph than most of them.


Yee haw - nice! More, eh?

Screature - I especially like the second shot. Idyllic.

Neither C&W nor halcyon:


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Hot damn this Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens is nice. I'm so used to having a long zoom lens on the camera that it's almost like I'm learning to see again, and (not a bad thing) I have to work harder.





The Doug said:


> Yee haw - nice! More, eh?
> 
> Screature - I especially like the second shot. Idyllic.
> 
> Neither C&W nor halcyon:


Thanks Doug. More B&W splendor on your part, the composition of the church shot is great.


----------



## SINC

Springtime in Jasper National Park:


----------



## The Doug

^ Gorgeous - one place I've always wanted to visit.

A relic of bygone times which I find architecturally interesting and photogenic when the morning light hits it just so.


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> Yee haw - nice! More, eh?
> 
> Screature - I especially like the second shot. Idyllic.
> 
> Neither C&W nor halcyon:


Will be through there again sometime next week, will see what else I can capture.

Like the angles in that B&W.


----------



## Lawrence

The Doug said:


> Hot damn this Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens is nice. I'm so used to having a long zoom lens on the camera that it's almost like I'm learning to see again, and (not a bad thing) I have to work harder.


A 35mm 1.8mm lens That sounds nice,
What's it like and which Nikon DSLR are you using it on?

I have the 50mm 1.8mm lens and find it's super sharp,
Wished I could afford the 35mm 1.4mm lens instead though.


Someday


----------



## The Doug

Lawrence said:


> A 35mm 1.8mm lens That sounds nice,
> What's it like and which Nikon DSLR are you using it


Got it for my new D7000. The camera rocks, as does the 35 mm lens, which is not expensive (I paid less than $300 after tax) yet very sharp. Lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## Lawrence

The Doug said:


> Got it for my new D7000. The camera rocks, as does the 35 mm lens, which is not expensive (I paid less than $300 after tax) yet very sharp. Lots of bang for the buck.


Wow, Really, I paid $149. for my 50mm 1.8mm Nikkor lens,
Not as good as a 35mm for sure, But I'm loving the multi focussing on my Nikon D80 with it.

Glad to see you are enjoying the nice sharp focussing with that lens.

I travelled all over Germany in the 80's with a 50mm lens on my manual AE-1 Camera,
Also noticed back then that the simplest lens provides the best pictures.

No sense in buying the biggest lens, When a simple portrait lens can do the job better.


----------



## eMacMan

Not sure whether the beaver responsible bit off more than he could chew or if he is just a bit on the lazy side.


Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## The Doug

^ Heh. Well spotted! Check back in a couple of weeks - betcha the job will be done by then.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> View attachment 23792


Just a stetson and maybe a bit of cropping short of a fabulous image.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Just a stetson and maybe a bit of cropping short of a fabulous image.


I hear ya about the cropping, but I kind of liked it the way it is, the balance of the bands of colour kind of reminded me of a Mark Rothko painting... but with horses and riders. 



















Just a couple of examples of the kind of thing I am talking about... I also didn't want the "riders" to be too dominant in the image... Just more of a detail.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*

Maybe this one will be more to your liking eMacMan...


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> Maybe this one will be more to your liking eMacMan...
> 
> View attachment 23796


Bingo something about a stetson or sombrero, in a horse and rider silhoutte that really grabs me. 

Actually I liked the first one as well. My own taste would have tried to get away from the dead centre horizontal line, but I can see why that one grabs you as well.


----------



## SINC

I like the three band effect too screature. When I tried this, I liked it as well, even severely cropped to the horizontal, the three band image lives.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Bingo something about a stetson or sombrero, in a horse and rider silhoutte that really grabs me.
> 
> Actually I liked the first one as well. My own taste would have tried to *get away from the dead centre horizontal line*, but I can see why that one grabs you as well.


Actually they were all shot on the horizontal plane... I just liked the formal balance when cropped for a vertical... But ask and you shall receive...


----------



## SINC

That works well too screature, much like my crop in the post before yours. Both images have a certain peace about them that I enjoy.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I like the three band effect too screature. When I tired this, I liked it as well, even severely cropped to the horizontal, the three band image lives.


Yep that works too... it is amazing how many compositions you can achieve from one photo isn't it?


----------



## SINC

It is, and none of them are bad, more of a personal preference. Sometimes even a subtle crop makes a big difference.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> That works well too screature, much like my crop in the post before yours. Both images have a certain peace about them that I enjoy.


Thanks SINC... It the great thing about having lots of pixels to work with... you can crop until your heart's content.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> Actually they were all shot on the horizontal plane... I just liked the formal balance when cropped for a vertical... But ask and you shall receive...
> 
> View attachment 23797


This one works better for me.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> This one works better for me.


I understand... rule of thirds..

Anyway more photos please...


----------



## The Doug

Not necessarily, I tend to not even think about the Rule of Thirds myself - to me it's more like the Suggestion of Thirds. Whether or not I pay attention to it subconsciously... who knows. Both are really nice images but the uncropped version emphasises the beauty & scope of the environment being traversed and makes it seem like the rider has a ways to go. Tells more of a story.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> Anyway more photos please...


That's it for me for a few days. Hopefully I'll have an opportunity later in the week. Gonna watch what's happening with the student protests - nearly got caught in the middle of one last Wednesday morning while shooting my building pics. Not nice.


----------



## MacDoc

This photo perhaps is the most evocative of this trip to the antipodes. Peaceful reflection in the 100 million year old wet tropics Daintree forest on the north east coast of Australia.










It's full size from the camera which seems to do fine even in low light on this kind of shot yet seems to struggle with focusing properly on specific objects like birds and flowers.
Maybe I have to switch it to portrait mode for that.
But I'm firm on a better camera when I get back. Too much frustration with slow response and out of focus on some things that I cannot duplicate the experience.


----------



## eMacMan

Was not at all expecting these guys to take wing just before I snapped the shutter. Low light had the shutter speed at around 1/300th of a second. Just right to create a slightly dreamy effect.

View attachment 23814


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*


----------



## eMacMan

Just out for a walk.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## The Doug

Looks like a neat locale - the twinned pics are cool and I like 'em.


----------



## Max

+1 what Doug said. I dig the first shot the most. Something surreal about it - like the uncanny merging of urban deteriorata with Ma Nature.


----------



## Max

Streetcar barn, late one night.


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> Looks like a neat locale - the twinned pics are cool and I like 'em.





Max said:


> +1 what Doug said. I dig the first shot the most. Something surreal about it - like the uncanny merging of urban deteriorata with Ma Nature.


Thank you both. Cannot truthfully say I was trying to make any social commentary. The shots just sort of insisted on being taken. BTW the mountain in the background is Turtle Mountain. The Frank Slide is hidden behind the old building which I guess adds a touch of lingering disaster to the mix.

Very flat ugly lighting, so did some selective PhotoShopping on all the images. God bless whomever invented the magic wand tool and the "Select similar" command.


----------



## The Doug

eMacMan said:


> ...Cannot truthfully say I was trying to make any social commentary. The shots just sort of insisted on being taken...


There's the rub, eh! All that's important is that you took the pictures. It is definitely cool to see the decaying building against a natural backdrop with a mountain rising in the background. Interesting, unexpected, and rare juxtaposition.


----------



## phuviano

I went to high park yesterday.


Cherry blossoms by phuviano, on Flickr


hungry llama by phuviano, on Flickr


I am emu, and I see you by phuviano, on Flickr


Emu is not amused by phuviano, on Flickr



eMacMan said:


> Just out for a walk.


Love the mountains in the background in the first pic.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

Very, very nice, Doug.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. Managed to get a few other pics this morning and at lunchtime. We will see how post processing goes this weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> .


Really like that one.


----------



## The Doug

Max said:


> Streetcar barn, late one night.


Like it - seems like a perfect start to a noir digi-graphic novel...


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Very, very nice, Doug.





eMacMan said:


> Really like that one.


+2 Very nice indeed Doug.


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Was not at all expecting these guys to take wing just before I snapped the shutter. Low light had the shutter speed at around 1/300th of a second. Just right to create a slightly dreamy effect.
> 
> View attachment 23814


Well, you were attempting to shoot them, weren't you? 

I thing you got 'em good! Neat image.


----------



## KC4

I really admire the commuter train shot too Doug. Love the lines and the vanishing point.


----------



## The Doug

Not too keen on the overly tight crop but I had one chance to snap a pic before someone grabbed the spot. Thought I'd leave this one in colour.


----------



## Max

That crop chokes it, Doug. Shame, because I love the spare composition and its strong linearity. Dang those pesky humans and their wanton inclinations!

Lovely old Thunderbird, 'perched' over at the local mechanic's shop.


----------



## The Doug

Yowza, that's one of my fave old cars. Delicious and sleek in B&W. :clap:

Next time I lug my gear downtown (and if it's sunny) I might redo the table/chairs shot if no meat puppets have claimed the space. I don't usually redo stuff but... maybe this time. Choked... thanks, that's exactly what I was thinking but the word didn't come to mind.

Here's something definitely not B&W.


----------



## phuviano

The Doug said:


> Not too keen on the overly tight crop but I had one chance to snap a pic before someone grabbed the spot. Thought I'd leave this one in colour.


Very nice, love the symmetry. 



Max said:


> Lovely old Thunderbird, 'perched' over at the local mechanic's shop.


Great looking car. Is it yours? 

Went for another photo walk.. I need to do these more often.


Flat Iron Building by phuviano, on Flickr


Yellow flower by phuviano, on Flickr

This last pic, is not a crop of the picture above. Taken with a different lens. 


Bee's eye view by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Phuviano: great shot of the flatiron. Nice perspective there. One of my fave downtown buildings.

No, the T-bird is not mine. We have a stodgy-looking Suzuki Aerio and a wee Smart car. I'm not really a car guy at all - but those older cars have such great lines. My dad bought nothing but Buicks for the first few decades... those 60s and early 70s LeSabres and Wildcats were boats. That's what I love about those vehicles of that vintage. Their lines remind me of graceful metal boats.


----------



## Max

Another shot of the T-bird.


----------



## SINC

I think that's a 66 T-Bird Max. Tough to tell between the 63 to 66 model years, but the give-a-way is the pointed raised portion of the hood. Earlier 'Birds has a phoney 'scoop' instead of the smooth lines of that hood, but otherwise little difference. Here's a 65 with the phoney 'scoop' for example:


----------



## jellotor

Love the Flatiron shot, phuviano.

Walked over to Ottawa Street this morning to pick up a step ring. A friend loaned me his Sigma 10-20mm UWA for next week's trip to England so I tried it out on my stroll today.


Gage Park Bandshell by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Alert Cat by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Yowza, that's one of my fave old cars. Delicious and sleek in B&W. :clap:
> 
> Next time I lug my gear downtown (and if it's sunny) I might redo the table/chairs shot if no meat puppets have claimed the space. I don't usually redo stuff but... maybe this time. Choked... thanks, that's exactly what I was thinking but the word didn't come to mind.
> 
> Here's something definitely not B&W.


Nice colours Doug, very vibrant.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Another shot of the T-bird.


I prefer this one Max. Nice use of vignetting and the angle is much more interesting. Good job.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Went for another photo walk..  I need to do these more often.


I like #1 and #3... #1 might also work well in B&W and for my taste it requires a little more cropping on the left and bottom.


----------



## Sonal

phuviano said:


> Flat Iron Building by phuviano, on Flickr


Ah, I see you were down in my 'hood. 

Slightly further east seems to be a popular spot to get photos of the Flatiron, the CN Tower and that pair of buildings all in one.


----------



## screature

*Mexico Trip 2012... Chapter V... Back to Puerto Escondido... Restaurant Guadua*

"And so dear reader..." 

This is the last photo in my Mexican photo log 2012... I hope you enjoyed viewing the photos at least 5% as much as I did taking them...

I have over 650 shots of the trip so I hope I was able to give you a taste of what the trip was like without boring or overloading you...

Cheers.


----------



## jellotor

Nice series, screature! I really enjoy the last shot, excellent lighting and composition.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MacDoc

Screature
Yeah good detail in low light - the horses in the background stay reasonably crisp even in late golden hour. - the lights under the edge of the roof really enhances the shot. Very evocative of a lazy tropical end of day. :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Another orchid in bloom - this is Prosthechea Baculus, in the same family as Prosthechea Cochleata but much larger, and it is heavily fragrant. I've had this plant for 26 years.

I um... didn't even know this one was going to bloom. Watering my plants this morning I noticed its familiar & very welcome scent in the air and ta-da, hello flowers.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Nice series, screature! I really enjoy the last shot, excellent lighting and composition.





MacDoc said:


> Screature
> Yeah good detail in low light - the horses in the background stay reasonably crisp even in late golden hour. - the lights under the edge of the roof really enhances the shot. Very evocative of a lazy tropical end of day. :clap:


Thanks jellotor and MacDoc your comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Another orchid in bloom - this is Prosthechea Baculus, in the same family as Prosthechea Cochleata but much larger, and it is heavily fragrant. I've had this plant for 26 years.
> 
> I um... didn't even know this one was going to bloom. Watering my plants this morning I noticed its familiar & very welcome scent in the air and ta-da, hello flowers.


Another beautiful orchid shot Doug. How large is your collection and how long have you been keeping them?


----------



## The Doug

I have been growing them for about thirty years but my fascination goes farther back than that. Right now I have about forty plants, way way down from over a hundred and fifty about two decades ago. Not enough room and not enough time for that many without a greenhouse these days unfortunately. Maybe one day...


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> "And so dear reader..."
> 
> This is the last photo in my Mexican photo log 2012... I hope you enjoyed viewing the photos at least 5% as much as I did taking them...
> 
> I have over 650 shots of the trip so I hope I was able to give you a taste of what the trip was like without boring or overloading you...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 23841


Thanks for the fine series Screature. It was a pleasure to vicariously enjoy Mexico through your images.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> I have been growing them for about thirty years but my fascination goes farther back than that. Right now I have about forty plants, way way down from over a hundred and fifty about two decades ago. Not enough room and not enough time for that many without a greenhouse these days unfortunately. Maybe one day...


Wow that is quite the commitment. I would think that with even forty plants you would need a greenhouse.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Thanks for the fine series Screature. It was a pleasure to vicariously enjoy Mexico through your images.


Thanks KC4, I'm glad you enjoyed the vicarious trip to Mexico City, Puerto Econdido and Puerto Angel. It was a a great trip for us and a lot of fun for me to post them here... Now I'm thinking about looking into the cost and quality of putting together a book through Apple to give to our travel companions.

Anyone here have any experience with doing this or seen the results in terms of the photographic quality?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> Now I'm thinking about looking into what t he cost and quality of putting together a book through Apple to give to our travel companions.
> 
> Anyone here have any experience with doing this or seen the results in terms of the photographic quality?


Good question. I was thinking about putting one together as well.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Good question. I was thinking about putting one together as well.


Did a little poking around and found the pricing: iPhoto Print Products









Less than I expected, quite reasonable actually.

Now it is just a matter of the quality of the photos themselves. I wonder if they have any examples on display at the Apple Stores?


----------



## screature

I found this review of photo book printing services (I didn't realize there were so many),

The Great Photo Book Round-Up Review: Who Makes The Best Photo Books? unfortunately Apple is not one of the companies reviewed but it looks like that one of the best quality publishers (at least according to this review) is actually Canadian (not the cheapest though).

They are called Photo Book Canada  and have a Mac version of their software which is *free*.

Here is a review of making an Apple photo book using Aperature:

PhotoBookGirl Goes Underwater – My Apple Aperture Photo Book Review

Seems the quality is good, not excellent, but also it isn't the most expensive.

Here is another review I found of a group of 10 photo book publishers and Apple only gets 2 out of 5 stars... it's beginning to look like I won't be using Apple for making a photo book...

Best photo book: 10 reviewed
Buying Guide We test ten of the best photo books


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> I found this review of photo book printing services (I didn't realize there were so many),...


Good info, screature - Thanks!


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Good info, screature - Thanks!


Most welcome.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Phuviano: great shot of the flatiron. Nice perspective there. One of my fave downtown buildings.





jellotor said:


> Love the Flatiron shot.





screature said:


> I like #1 and #3... #1 might also work well in B&W and for my taste it requires a little more cropping on the left and bottom.


Thanks, thanks, and thanks.



The Doug said:


> I um... didn't even know this one was going to bloom. Watering my plants this morning I noticed its familiar & very welcome scent in the air and ta-da, hello flowers.


Beautiful plant.



screature said:


> Anyone here have any experience with doing this or seen the results in terms of the photographic quality?


I used blurb about 3-4 years ago. Quality was good, but i upgraded to the HQ paper, which was extra. I don't know what the regular paper quality is like. Overall, quality was good (images, binding, covers).

Best advice i can give when making any photo book. Just be aware that images that are placed near the binding will get cut off slighty, due to the binding. So if the page is on the left, the images on the edge of the right side of the page will get slighty cut off. Vice versa for pages on the right side of the book. Not a big issue, but its something you don't see when you create the book on your computer.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> ...I used blurb about 3-4 years ago. Quality was good, but i upgraded to the HQ paper, which was extra. I don't know what the regular paper quality is like. Overall, quality was good (images, binding, covers).
> 
> Best advice i can give when making any photo book. Just be aware that images that are placed near the binding will get cut off slighty, due to the binding. So if the page is on the left, the images on the edge of the right side of the page will get slighty cut off. Vice versa for pages on the right side of the book. Not a big issue, but its something you don't see when you create the book on your computer.


Thanks for your first hand experience and advice phuviano, much appreciated.


----------



## The Doug

Last two for this week (I think).


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Last two for this week (I think).


Gorgeous... A beautiful paring.... I wonder what they might look like merged somehow as a single photo. Great work Doug... really great.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks. The photos are of the two south corners of the IBM building near the Bell Centre or whatever it's called (visible at the back between the centre and right pillar in the second image). I am rather fond of the second photo, gawd this was the kind of early sunlight I was hoping for but even better.


----------



## MacDoc

Got love those golden hours.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Thanks. The photos are of the two south corners of the IBM building near the Bell Centre or whatever it's called (visible at the back between the centre and right pillar in the second image). I am rather fond of the second photo, gawd this was the kind of early sunlight I was hoping for but even better.


Wow. Both of those are excellent architectural shots.


MacDoc said:


> Got love those golden hours.


Heh. Yep, but usually they are more like minutes in my experience.


----------



## keebler27

screature said:


> I found this review of photo book printing services (I didn't realize there were so many),
> 
> The Great Photo Book Round-Up Review: Who Makes The Best Photo Books? unfortunately Apple is not one of the companies reviewed but it looks like that one of the best quality publishers (at least according to this review) is actually Canadian (not the cheapest though).
> 
> They are called Photo Book Canada  and have a Mac version of their software which is *free*.
> 
> Here is a review of making an Apple photo book using Aperature:
> 
> PhotoBookGirl Goes Underwater – My Apple Aperture Photo Book Review
> 
> Seems the quality is good, not excellent, but also it isn't the most expensive.
> 
> Here is another review I found of a group of 10 photo book publishers and Apple only gets 2 out of 5 stars... it's beginning to look like I won't be using Apple for making a photo book...
> 
> Best photo book: 10 reviewed
> Buying Guide We test ten of the best photo books


Thanks for the info Screature!

If I were you, I would create 2 books - 1 from Apple and maybe 1 from one of the top sites. That would give you the best example - especially if you included a few of the same photographs in both books to compare.

I might do that the next time. I've used Apple a few times for calendars and for books 3 times now. I find the built in software a huge plus, the customization is another positive and the photobooks themselves are good. Maybe not great. There were some photos in my 1st book which were slightly fuzzy, but I can't remember if that was from using a crappier resolution photo or the actual book printing.

The last book we had printed from Jamaica came out well.

One disadvantage for Apple is their shipping (if you create different items - ie. a calendar and a book) - they ship them seperately (and you pay for each shipping). This is obviously a result of their printing automation, but not fun for us. Multiple items for each do ship together though.

Regardless of which service you use, enjoy the process and the book - ours are a constant source of people picking them up when visiting.
Good luck!


----------



## screature

keebler27 said:


> Thanks for the info Screature!
> 
> If I were you, I would create 2 books - 1 from Apple and maybe 1 from one of the top sites. That would give you the best example - especially if you included a few of the same photographs in both books to compare.
> 
> I might do that the next time. I've used Apple a few times for calendars and for books 3 times now. I find the built in software a huge plus, the customization is another positive and the photobooks themselves are good. Maybe not great. There were some photos in my 1st book which were slightly fuzzy, but I can't remember if that was from using a crappier resolution photo or the actual book printing.
> 
> The last book we had printed from Jamaica came out well.
> 
> One disadvantage for Apple is their shipping (if you create different items - ie. a calendar and a book) - they ship them seperately (and you pay for each shipping). This is obviously a result of their printing automation, but not fun for us. Multiple items for each do ship together though.
> 
> Regardless of which service you use, enjoy the process and the book - ours are a constant source of people picking them up when visiting.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the input keebler27, much appreciated, not a bad idea about making books from Apple and one of the other top rated services for comparison sake... I will have to see if the budget can handle it though.


----------



## eMacMan

Can't blame anyone for being bored with these falls, but they do keep changing I keep discovering angles and lighting I like a bit better.

View attachment 23864


----------



## The Doug

Not boring at all - I like falls and hope to visit a couple of local(ish) spots this summer and take some pics. Have you tried doing some longish exposures at dawn or dusk?


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> Not boring at all - I like falls and hope to visit a couple of local(ish) spots this summer and take some pics. Have you tried doing some longish exposures at dawn or dusk?


Good idea.

Interestingly that was a favoured technique back when I was shooting film. Sadly my little P & S cameras lack the smaller apertures that make longer exposures possible in normal light. Should look in my old gear box for a polarizer I could hold over the lens. Good way to spill a couple of ƒ-stops. Otherwise might be worth a shot on a heavily overcast day. The falls are several miles from home base, so these are generally drive by shootings. Also means early morning shots probably are not going to happen.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Need to revisit this in better light. This is a shot from a west-end Ottawa wetland where there is a tall mobility tower mixing in with the dead head cedars and white pines.


----------



## MacDoc

Nope not boring - one thing I love about Ontario is 4 seasons and my south facing bay windows on the second floor where my office is gives me lovely changes with the seasons and the time of day. - the cloud cover - etc.

from this










to this 










neer ending photo ops.


----------



## Max

Not been shooting a whole lot lately and I've fallen behind on developing what shots I have taken. Four recent ones from my neck of the woods.


----------



## eMacMan

MacDoc said:


> Nope not boring - one thing I love about Ontario is 4 seasons and my south facing bay windows on the second floor where my office is gives me lovely changes with the seasons and the time of day. - the cloud cover - etc.
> 
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neer ending photo ops.





Max said:


> Not been shooting a whole lot lately and I've fallen behind on developing what shots I have taken. Four recent ones from my neck of the woods.


Good shots all around.


----------



## MacDoc

Like the guy on the bike Max - great sense of movement / resignation / enduring.....endless city with the sky fading off to the right.


----------



## Max

Thanks MacDoc - and congrats on your new camera. I like Panasonic - they're doing some great stuff these days. For a long time they were dogged by noise issues but the past few years have seen them making strides in that area. Some nice innovations with small camera systems. I'm thinking Sony's doing some cool stuff too, and Samsung... lots of competition out there.

I call this one _condo fever_: this is located near the entrance to a huge parking lot just south-west of the St. Lawrence Market, downtown.


----------



## Max

Another one from yesterday - digging it up, Union Station.


----------



## SINC

I was out looking at the buds bursting on the trees in our yard yesterday as a warm rain fell. The cherry trees seem far ahead of the rest, but the lilacs are just bursting. It won't be all that long until the sweet smell and glorious colour of them bursts out like they did last year. This shot with my Lumix LX3.


----------



## MacDoc

First pic on the new GX1 coming up when I get to a computer with a reader. Oddly enough - cherry blossoms outside the window. Hope it looks anywhere near as good as that Sinc.
Sure are a lot of buttons and wheels to learn 

I know what caught my eye on the bicycle pic Max - the way the trolley lines in the sky echo the rails below and then parallax? off into the distance on the right....couldn't figure how it felt both close city and expansive.

•••

first pic over in GX1 reduce the clutter but left one here 

10' away full zoom and operator has no idea what he doing 










•••


Re Boring - Here's the early spring reference shot on the new GX - window could use a cleaning.

Today










( question the red/pink shifts to magenta in the low light/shade - that's normal? )

Clearly better detail in the new one despite marginal window.

and 

last year


----------



## eMacMan

Just a 100 year old piece of piece of iron that is so heavy no one has been willing to carry it 100 feet to their pick up truck. Thought about sepia but like the B & W

View attachment 23884


----------



## Max

Love that old piece of iron. I'm a fan of old wood in general but that's mighty cool. I would haul it home just to "install" it in my backyard... maybe as an anchor piece for some kind of constructivist, additive sculpture. And yes, it looks [email protected] heavy.

A quartet of photos depicting the ongoing rise of the L tower, downtown TO.


----------



## phuviano

Max, great photos.



SINC said:


> I was out looking at the buds bursting on the trees in our yard yesterday as a warm rain fell. The cherry trees seem far ahead of the rest, but the lilacs are just bursting. It won't be all that long until the sweet smell and glorious colour of them bursts out like they did last year. This shot with my Lumix LX3.


Nice colours. The LX3 is a great p&s camera, used to own one myself.


Some street shooting. For those not familiar with street shooting. You go around, and find interesting people, and take candid photos. Usually people use shorter lenses, like a 35 or 50mm on full frame cameras. I cheated a little. I used my 85mm, and on crop. Some interesting characters for sure.

I'm not sure if this woman got past the 80's or not.


Stuck in the 80's by phuviano, on Flickr


day dreamer by phuviano, on Flickr

I like the hat.


cowboy or wanna be? by phuviano, on Flickr

I really didn't notice her eating until after I got home, and edited the photo.


om nom nom by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

Tough shot as I was shooting through a chain link fence after hours. Could definitely get a stronger angle if I paid my entrance fee and settled for mid-day lighting.

View attachment 23887


----------



## SINC

There's something about old, abandoned equipment that just screams 'take my picture', isn't there Bob?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> There's something about old, abandoned equipment that just screams 'take my picture', isn't there Bob?


Absolutely. My shot was from the Kootenai Brown Museum in Pincher Creek. More to come tomorrow. One of my favourite spots is Fort Steele. Will be making a trip there later this summer.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Another one from yesterday - digging it up, Union Station.


It looks like you might have the same fascination with major construction sites that I do as well Max... there is something very compelling about them.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I was out looking at the buds bursting on the trees in our yard yesterday as a warm rain fell. The cherry trees seem far ahead of the rest, but the lilacs are just bursting. It won't be all that long until the sweet smell and glorious colour of them bursts out like they did last year. This shot with my Lumix LX3.


Nice Sinc, you guys are much further along than us... it will be quite a while before our lilacs come into bloom.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Just a 100 year old piece of piece of iron that is so heavy no one has been willing to carry it 100 feet to their pick up truck. Thought about sepia but like the B & W
> 
> View attachment 23884


Nice shot eMacMan something about its curved shape makes it look almost like a musical instrument.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Love that old piece of iron. I'm a fan of old wood in general but that's mighty cool. I would haul it home just to "install" it in my backyard... maybe as an anchor piece for some kind of constructivist, additive sculpture. And yes, it looks [email protected] heavy.
> 
> A quartet of photos depicting the ongoing rise of the L tower, downtown TO.


I especially like #4 Max very cool.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> ... Some street shooting. For those not familiar with street shooting. You go around, and find interesting people, and take candid photos. Usually people use shorter lenses, like a 35 or 50mm on full frame cameras. I cheated a little. I used my 85mm, and on crop. Some interesting characters for sure.


Some good shots phuviano, but something tells me they would be even better in B&W.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice Sinc, you guys are much further along than us... it will be quite a while before our lilacs come into bloom.


Sorry screature if I misled you. Those blooms are from last year and I thought I said they should be out soon this year. I apologize if that was not clear.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Sorry screature if I misled you. Those blooms are from last year and I thought I said they should be out soon this year. I apologize if that was not clear.


Ahh, Ok that makes more sense... I probably just misinterpreted what you were saying.


----------



## MacDoc

Thought you guys might get some ideas and inspiration from these two pro landscape photographers one from South Africa and one from the area I stay in Australia - both areas offer dramatic landscapes to work with but both then do magic with their knowledge, lenses and patience.
There is no electronic altering.

In tropical Australia
About the Photographer :: Peter Jarver Fine Art Photography
his early death was a loss to the world.
I own this - just getting it framed









Where There's Water There's Life :: Peter Jarver Fine Art Photography

and his black and white are wonderful as well. His main gallery is in the tiny town of Kuranda that I will retire to....the varied landscapes in the area with savannah, rain forest and barrier reef all next to each other were endless subjects for him


In South Africa....Liesel Kerschoff drama queen of landscape photography. - I own this one









Landscape Photography: Liesel Kershoff: About

Talking to Leisel she said she sells so few in her home country as the landscape itself is dramatic. 

I thought it might inspire all of use in framing and light. I love the use of reflection in the Peter Jarver we bought.
One of my clients knew him personally and said it was quite a loss to the community.

It's very worthwhile in my view to cruise their galleries and carefully look at lighting and composition.
Some just take my breath away when you see them in the gallery .
There is one by Peter of a lilypad that I REALLY wanted.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Thought you guys might get some ideas and inspiration from these two pro landscape photographers one from South Africa and one from the area I stay in Australia - both areas offer dramatic landscapes to work with but both then do magic with their knowledge, lenses and patience.
> There is no electronic altering....


Both are excellent photos... 

But today's post capture technology is a great tool and it does not diminish nor really elevate these photographers in camera accomplishments as there is much that can be achieved in post that cannot be achieved in camera... 

All that one needs to do is to look at some of the Rayograms of Man Ray to know that you can make great photos, that have nothing to do with a camera at all, to know that photography is a very broad spectrum of possibilities and the technical means by which one achieves those ends is more or less irrelevant... It is simply the final image that is most important.


----------



## Max

+1, screature.


----------



## MacDoc

Perhaps a different set of values in play. The point of the exercise was to demonstrate what can be done without any post processing and see what two successful photographers present as their finest images.

If it gives ideas on composition and lighting great, and the photos themselves, many are just stunning. In both cases it's one reason I love traveling to SA and tropical Aus. Dramatic landscapes.
Ontario has it's areas and delights especially spring and fall but the crazy range of landscapes and contrasts in both antipode nations are visual eye candy.


----------



## MacDoc

Just seeing some of my photos from Aus on the Cinema display for the first time and found a few keepers I had not noticed. Cropped this and like the sweep the of the clouds.

This is on the Captain Cook Highway on the way up to Cape Tribulation ( where he put a hole in his boat - hence the name )










this is certainly my fav photo of the trip up the Daintree....what a lovely two nights we had.


----------



## eMacMan

Another shot from the Kootenai Brown

View attachment 23892


----------



## MacDoc

When trees are scarce as in this part of the Little Karoo desert in Western Cape South Africa..... build with what's available in quantity


----------



## MacDoc

Again in western cape = the farm house had been there for about 100 years. - Lovely old wooden beams and odd curves.
Was not sure how to frame this as loved the curve and the wood but wanted to catch cat trying to decide to call it a night.










same place in the brilliant Cape sunshine...classic Boer building.









Full size you can see the limits of the lens show up on the left.


----------



## SINC

I thought some here might be interested in this:

Ansel Adams photographs: Black-and-white images capture laid-back Los Angeles in the 1940s


----------



## Max

Boosted up to the Bruce Peninsula today - a last bid for freedom before I take on a new gig to take me through the next several months. Incidental water feature, Cape Croker area. Dang, this is some of the most glorious country I've seen in all of Ontario. This particular photo gives no evidence of the scope of magnificent rugged vistas that are simply stunning in their raw intrinsic beauty; but hey, to a habituated city slicker like myself, starved for some _au naturel _wonderment, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## eMacMan

Final shot from Kootenai Brown.

View attachment 23910


----------



## eMacMan

Mostly just enjoyed the hiking today but it was a fairly productive day. Especially as the Pasque Flowers (Mountain Crocus) were just popping their heads out of the ground.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Max

Pano, Cape Croker, Bruce Peninsula.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Pano, Cape Croker, Bruce Peninsula.


Nice did you stitch the image, or crop from an extreme wide angle shot?


----------



## Max

Thanks - it was a stitch in Photoshop, using Photomerge. Made up of 4 captures (probably could have gotten away with three, in retrospect) that were first treated in Lightroom for clarity, blacks, auto contrast, fill light, etc. My camera is a nice compact wide but I imagine a better, true system camera with a large sensor and a really nice wide lens would have done a fabulous job.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Thanks - it was a stitch in Photoshop, using Photomerge. Made up of 4 captures (probably could have gotten away with three, in retrospect) that were first treated in Lightroom for clarity, blacks, auto contrast, fill light, etc. My camera is a nice compact wide but I imagine a better, true system camera with a large sensor and a really nice wide lens would have done a fabulous job.


OTOH you can still get there. BTW both of my compact cameras have a panoramic function and neither of them will get both stitches clean. Always end up doing it by hand in PhotoShop Elements.


----------



## fellfromtree

Caught an interesting photo show on now at Nicholas Metivier Gallery (King St W) in Toronto. 
Architect/ Designer/ Photographer Michael Awad makes documentary like time panoramas of (mostly urban) landscapes. He uses a sort of Google Street View type setup to record continuous linear motion as still image. The prints themselves look a bit like a big sheet of negatives (but positive, and without the sprockets) except that there is only one image, as if the entire roll of film was one picture.
Interesting Toronto shots of St Lawrence Market and the Bloor subway line.
Nicholas Metivier Gallery

Just goofin' around.


----------



## eMacMan

Began using these batteries well over a year ago. When one pair is discharged I charge the other then run them. The last charge held for four months taking a total of 90 images, plus some on camera image reviews. 

Compare this to the Energizers I had been using previously. At the tender age of one year, the Energizers would probably not have held a charge for a week, even if we had not taken any pictures.

So a big thumbs up to the Rayovac Pre-charged, rechargeable batteries.


----------



## eMacMan

One last Pasque Flower image from yesterdays ramblings.

View attachment 23920


----------



## Max

Rusting casualty, Cape Croker, yesterday.


----------



## Macified

eMacMan said:


> OTOH you can still get there. BTW both of my compact cameras have a panoramic function and neither of them will get both stitches clean. Always end up doing it by hand in PhotoShop Elements.


Check your manual and see how they recommend you pan the camera? Most people trying pano modes tend to turn their body with the camera moving around too wide an arc.


----------



## eMacMan

Macified said:


> Check your manual and see how they recommend you pan the camera? Most people trying pano modes tend to turn their body with the camera moving around too wide an arc.


Had camera flat and on a tri-pod. Overlap at ~40%. Cameras pick the point I just swing until the dots coincide. Even so one of the two stitches was inevitably flawed. Far too unreliable when it is so easy to do the stitching post shoot and get it perfect.


----------



## jellotor

Max, nice to see you got up the Bruce...one of my old stomping grounds! It's equally nice (but different) in Sydenham, the other side of Owen Sound between there and Meaford. Great views and rugged countryside.

My wife and I are currently in Southampton, UK for a long-delayed 3 week honeymoon/vacation. My late mother-in-law's family is from Southampton so we have been visiting with them and gradually fighting through the rain here to see the sights. I brought along a used iPad 1 I picked up (32 gb, wifi only) as a way to process my Canon 7D shots and beam them back home to interested parties. Works great so far; the camera connection kit even converts my RAW files to JPG. The iPad 1 is a bit slow, but I'm not made of money.

Here is a shot of the inside of Winchester Cathedral taken with a Sigma 10-20mm lens a friend loaned to me for the trip.


Winchester Cathedral by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

My wife and her cousin strolling down an alleyway in Winchester. The building on the left dates from the Tudor period and houses a beautiful pub.


Royal Oak Alley by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

We also took a drive through New Forest on Saturday...came across this ornate gate house.


New Forest Gatehouse by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

All of these photos have a little crop or straighten (thanks Photoshop for iPad) but otherwise no PP and are straight from the old 7D.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice shots Graeme. 

I am afraid, unless we win the lottery, any UK trips I make will be vicarious.


----------



## Macified

The gate house reminds me so much of my last trip to the UK. That was before decent digital cameras. I remember using a mix of Konica/Minolta SLR with black and white film and one of those weirdo film cameras that could take 3 different styles of shot including panoramic. Used that little camera mostly for pano's. Still haven't had those prints digitized. Should do that some day.


----------



## jellotor

The UK is pricey, but worth it for me. I love history so almost everything here interests me!

Had great weather yesterday for a trip out to Stonehenge and Avebury. Took this photo from the top of the Bronze Age barrows across from Silbury Hill.


Silbury Hill by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

And, of course, Stonehenge itself. I found the standing stones in Avebury more interesting (they ring the village) but we had incredible skies yesterday.


Stonehenge 2 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

One of those early spring ramble shots. Admittedly not one of my best efforts but it does at least somewhat capture the mood.

View attachment 23928


----------



## Max

Rock face, lower south-east side of the Bruce Peninsula.


----------



## SINC

Not a job I would want, but he did it magnificently. Two sixty foot trees, gone in six hours with nary a twig on the ground left for evidence.


----------



## SINC

First rhubarb breaking through.


----------



## eMacMan

Max I think that shot would make a dynamite 20x30 print if the image is up to it.


----------



## eMacMan

Some better stream shots from the spring rambles.


Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Max

A nice thought, Bob - but it's only a 10 Mp camera. I imagine it might be a bit soft.

I like your last two water shots. Nice textural studies.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> A nice thought, Bob - but it's only a 10 Mp camera. I imagine it might be a bit soft.
> 
> I like your last two water shots. Nice textural studies.


The last one was one of those trying for about 15 minutes to pull a shot of a waterfall that did not want to have its picture taken. Then I noticed all the foam practically right at my feet.

BTW there is a huge variety in 10MP images. The typical P&S may capture as little as 1 MP of data with the other 9MP of data being interpolated by the cameras built in computer chip. As a general rule these cameras will still produce a solid 8x11 image.

OTOH if your camera has the large 12x16mm sensor such as found with most DSLRs then it should be able to get pretty close to that 20 x30 size. If not that big, then 12x18 should be a snap.


----------



## SINC

Was out back near the garden shed and noticed the old portable step I have had for years. The symmetry of the thing under those twigs caught my eye in the afternoon sun.


----------



## MacDoc

Foggy May morning with my new toy


----------



## SINC

^

Much improvement, you are making good progress in the learning curve.


----------



## MacDoc

Still has the low light colour shift. Does that go with the turf?

This is the pink later with the sun.










The AF with the touch screen is just a treat. Even in a crowded field you can nail exactly the portion you want with just a touch of the finger.

Was a bit dubious about it but what a terrific feature.


----------



## eMacMan

Back to the Pincher Creek building Murals. This one on the North edge of town portrays Kootenai brown and his Metis wife. A bit about Kootenai here:

Kootenay Brown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

View attachment 23949


----------



## kps

Some old stuff from 05 inspired by Doug's 10.5mm purchase.

/









/


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> Some old stuff from 05 inspired by Doug's 10.5mm purchase.
> 
> /
> /


Really Like the second one!

More of Lundbreck Falls. Water is now too high for the lower level shots but nowhere near flood stage.

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## kps

Thanks, Bob.

This is your neck-of-the-woods, so perhaps you can tell whether my image shown below, taken in S. Alberta, is the same falls you're showing us.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Some old stuff from 05 inspired by Doug's 10.5mm purchase.


Really nice shots kps... welcome back btw.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> ...More of Lundbreck Falls. Water is now too high for the lower level shots but nowhere near flood stage.


Nice waterfall shots Bob the first one reminds me of a really small and compressed Niagara Falls.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks, Bob.
> 
> This is your neck-of-the-woods, so perhaps you can tell whether my image shown below, taken in S. Alberta, is the same falls you're showing us.


Classic shot kps...


----------



## kps

Thanks, screature.
/
/


----------



## kps

Okay, one more, this time from BC

The smithy:
/


----------



## Lawrence

Sorry, Nothing to show,
Came home, Saw a black and white bird with a red throat in my bird feeder.
Rushed into the house for my Nikon DSLR and when I was trying to focus on it,
It flew away, What the heck was it?

I hate it when that happens,
Sat there with the camera for half an hour, It never came back.


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> Thanks, Bob.
> 
> This is your neck-of-the-woods, so perhaps you can tell whether my image shown below, taken in S. Alberta, is the same falls you're showing us.


Yep, you can see the same bridge in the background of my first shot.

'Tis Lundbreck Falls about 3km west of Lundbreck. Less than a minute or South of Highway 3


----------



## kps

Noticed the bridge after I posted, it's all good. Thanks. What actually got me thinking about the place was the chainlink fence.


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> Okay, one more, this time from BC
> 
> The smithy:




Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> Was that taken at Fort Steele?


That be the place.

*








*
*








*
*


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> Not a lot of architectural shots around here.
> 
> Having survived at least two rather badly done additions the Lebel Mansion in Pincher Creek still offers some good photo ops.
> 
> View attachment 23956


Wow, a grand old house. Nice shots.


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> Wow, a grand old house. Nice shots.


Thanks. 

Took a bit of effort to hide the recent ugly white clapboard addition which houses the elevator.tptptptp

BTW On our last trip to Fort Steele, we managed to be on/at hand for the homemade ice-cream. Amazing what using ingredients like real cream, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla can do.:clap:


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> BTW On our last trip to Fort Steele, we managed to be on/at hand for the homemade ice-cream. Amazing what using ingredients like real cream, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla can do.


Mmmmm, ice cream...
/


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> Mmmmm, ice cream...
> /


Finally found sort of a picture. I was referring to the dressed log cabin where the quilters work in the back room. Gal comes out two or three afternoons a week and with the help of visitors whips up a huge batch of Vanilla Cinnamon ice-cream. Ice Cream so good it has Mackays in Cochrane playing second fiddle. All included in the price of admission as long as you are willing to help break a big block of ice into ice cubes and/or help turn the handle on a two gallon ice cream maker.

Photo shows the side of the house, the wonderful young lady who ran the operation, and a young boy attempting rather unsuccessfully to beat a large block of ice into submission.

View attachment 23959


----------



## Max

South-east coast, getting close to Owen Sound, Bruce Peninsula, late April.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Mmmmm, ice cream...
> /


Very dreamy ice and creamy.


----------



## Lawrence

My cat Minnie watching birds in the garden,
Shot using my Nikon D80 DSLR with a Nikkor 70mm-210mm lens at 210mm
(Image reduced using GraphicConverter and left un-retouched)


----------



## Lawrence

Food fight!!!
Always hard to catch these little guys in action.


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice - love that blue feeder just sets off the russet of the battling sparrows....great action shots. :clap:

ººº

Just cruising the hundreds of Aus photos and this one I like - approximation of being stepped on by an Ent.










This is the Cathedral Fig at Dimbullah National Park - estimated to be 3,000 years old and you can walk right into the tree. The forest around it was deafening - unlikely one could have a conversation the critters were so loud.


----------



## jellotor

Still making our way through our England honeymoon. Stopped over in Brighton to spend some time with my wife's cousin. After food + pints we ended up at a little neighborhood hall; an old brick building with a small stage at the front. 7 pound cover charge and BYOB; a chap named Jason Steel knocked our socks off with stellar fingerpicking on the 6 string and banjo, followed by the Diamond Family Archive, a four piece outfit playing atmospheric folk rock. Cool evening, I bought the CD.


The Diamond Family Archive by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Queen St. East, late Saturday night.


----------



## MacDoc

Niagara escarpment touched by autumn....almost a paint by numbers scene come to life. One reason I like to be out on the back roads on the mcycle. Easy to stop and grab a shot. It's cruising the photos too.


----------



## SoyMac

MacDoc said:


> Niagara escarpment touched by autumn....almost a paint by numbers scene ...


Nice, MacDoc. Good balance, and definitely agree on the painting quality.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks
That's the thing with point and shoot with no view finder and bright sun - just don't know what's gonna work. 
Really did not notice the farm house in the corner when shooting but makes the shot in my mind.

The camera decided to focus on the foreground and softened the trees in the background which gives the paint feel. Bloody camera has a mind of it's own.


----------



## jellotor

Probably everyone who has ever been through King's Cross Station in London has taken a picture of the ceiling and I am no exception.

After a week or so of shooting 100+ photos a day (had to cave and buy a backup CF card for my backup CF card) I saved space by being on trains all day from Brighton to York...only 8 photos from yesterday's travel day.


King's Cross Station Cieling by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Beautiful, jellotor. Don't take this the wrong way: I could totally see this being on offer in a slick stock photography site. It's so crisply graphic.


----------



## jellotor

Totally not taking that the wrong way. With all the beautiful historic vistas I've been shooting the ceiling of the train station inexplicably has been my favourite.

I pushed past 1200 photos today, despite the rain in York. We're half done our honeymoon. Yikes.

Here's today's choice bit, a carved face in the Chapter House of York Minster. I was forced to shoot at 6400 ISO and with the limited (nonexistent?) noise reduction of the iPad Camera Connection Kit I'm a bit dismayed at the results. Poor old William the Conqueror came out with a torrent of noise in the colours. That'll be on the extensive to do list when I get back to Canada and a real computer.


A Carved Face by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## egremont

*Bird Sighting*



Lawrence said:


> Sorry, Nothing to show,
> Came home, Saw a black and white bird with a red throat in my bird feeder.
> Rushed into the house for my Nikon DSLR and when I was trying to focus on it,
> It flew away, What the heck was it?
> 
> From your description it was likely a red breasted grosbeak. We just saw our first ones this past week. This week the hummers and orioles have arrived. Spotted a new bird to us: we think it is a Blackburnian Warbler. Small and fat but just gorgeous. Moved too quickly around the tips of a tall fir to be able to focus for an image. Hopefully he is in the area for awhile.


----------



## egremont

*Rose Breasted Grosbeak*

Is this your bird ?


----------



## MacDoc

Caught this girl in Cape Town focused on her smart phone - her skirt blending into the statue - old and new- just liked it


----------



## Max

Union Station looking eastward, last night - a hulking L Tower on the left.


----------



## Lawrence

egremont said:


> Is this your bird ?


Yes, That's the bird, Thanks.


----------



## Max

Scarborough.


----------



## jellotor

Is that a film shoot or something like that, Max? The sheriff truck makes me wonder.


----------



## Max

Jellotor: it's next door to where I just started work a couple of weeks ago, which is indeed a film production backlot. But as far as I know, that's not part of the production company's property. I suspect these vehicles and grounded helis are owned by some other company and are being rented from time to time to various film productions. The yellow cab suggests that more than anything else.... but there's also a good spread in terms of period/era. And it makes sense that lots like these are located more on the fringes... land values being what they are down in the core. There are some huge parcels of land north of the city given over to period fire trucks, police cars, various planes... it's very cool and probably a quite lucrative business.


----------



## jellotor

Tell me about it! We are shooting a short film in the spring set in 1938 and it's a challenge to find inexpensive period vehicles. Cam Woolley, ex OPP traffic sergeant, has an extensive period emergency vehicle collection, I believe.


----------



## Max

Didn't know that. I've heard of Cam, of course. But I didn't know he rented stuff to the industry. But there are a few other characters out there who own great vintage equipment.

But say: "inexpensive period vehicles -" heck, do they even exist anywhere in the GTA, or anywhere near a major film and TV centre anywhere in Canada, for that matter? Our show is set in 1900, so we tend to rent covered wagons, carriages and the like from some dude up north. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## jellotor

Well, I'll be shooting in Owen Sound...the last major film i remember shooting in that area was One Magic Christmas in the 1980s. I thought about just speaking with some of the local vintage car enthusiasts but my 3 week vacation has sort of delayed everything.

Which show are you working on?


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> ....This is the Cathedral Fig at Dimbullah National Park - *estimated to be 3,000 years old* and you can walk right into the tree. *The forest around it was deafening *- unlikely one could have a conversation the critters were so loud.


Nice capture of such a living relic... that it could be 3,000 years old is incedible and having the experience of walking into it... that would be surreal. :yikes:

What was the major producer of the noise... boom boxes, honking, or sirens. 

It seems you were in a natural/wild/limited human influence version of any big city. It must have been an amazing experience.


----------



## Max

jellotor said:


> Well, I'll be shooting in Owen Sound...the last major film i remember shooting in that area was One Magic Christmas in the 1980s. I thought about just speaking with some of the local vintage car enthusiasts but my 3 week vacation has sort of delayed everything.
> 
> Which show are you working on?


Owen Sound... just drove through there a little over two weeks ago. I love the Bruce.

_Murdoch's Mysteries._ Never been on the show before but I've joined for season 6.


----------



## MacDoc

Noise at Cathedral Fig ?? It's in a rain forest that has been there for 100,000,000 years continuously. Before the Gondawanaland broke up.

The noise was frogs, crickets and birds...will post up the short vid now I'm back in high speed land.

Meanwhile a nice 400 km loop on a warm and windy day. Did not take the big camera as left in a bit of a hurry and could not locate the camera bag 

Of course it was IN the motorcycle. Day was not the greatest for photos anyways with muggy cloud and mixed sun but came across this little oasis of Ontario spring emerging and did wish I had the better camera


----------



## Max

High end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kingsburg, NS


----------



## Max

Like those last two, Dr. G.


----------



## phuviano

jellotor said:


> Probably everyone who has ever been through King's Cross Station in London has taken a picture of the ceiling and I am no exception.


Nicely done.



Max said:


> High end.


Love the point of view.


white flower by phuviano, on Flickr


boeing737-700 by phuviano, on Flickr


incoming by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jellotor

The first and third are my favorites, phuviano. 

Only a couple days left in England and we're trying to do the capital up right. Unfortunately I'm getting blisters on top of blisters! Yesterday we went to a Victorian era operating theatre turned into a museum. Great fun for my nurse wife; I took all sorts of strange pictures.


A Capital Idea by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Angelica Root by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Tincture of...something by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Also had a good run through the steam engine rooms of Tower Bridge.


Wrenches by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Brass Plate by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

And a tribute to Max and his Toronto skyscraper shots.


Shard Tower in London by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

My only gripe at this point in the trip is that my 17-85mm EF-S lens has jammed up completely at 17mm rendering it mostly unusable (I have at 10-20 with me too) so my regular walk around lens is now my 28mm f2.8. Good news is that this has infuriated me enough to nearly have my wife convinced to left me buy a 17-40 L series lens or something like that. When we get home.


----------



## keebler27

jellotor said:


> Tell me about it! We are shooting a short film in the spring set in 1938 and it's a challenge to find inexpensive period vehicles. Cam Woolley, ex OPP traffic sergeant, has an extensive period emergency vehicle collection, I believe.


neat! I recognize Mr. Woolley's name as he used to be quoted all the time on accidents.


----------



## Max

Jellotor: Like the wrench shot... nice and crisp corner of that one wrench. Looks like a serious tool. Also dig the Shard shot. Quite the striking modern apparition in olde London towne... which, come to think of it, is a very contemporary place.

Here's something for yas.


----------



## ArtsyFartsy

I'm trying to get the best out of my iPhone camera, any links to provide?


----------



## kps

After working on the house reno, I popped into the village for supper and there seemed to be a little congregation of classics. Thought I'd share:









/
/








/
/


----------



## Max

Beauty HD shots, dewd. Love your new watermark too - very kewl.


----------



## SINC

Not many owners would choose a four door '53 Chevy to spend that kind of cash on to restore that well kps. More commonly spent on two door hard tops, converts or even two door coupes. Nice rig, great shots, including that El Camino. Even the vinyl roof looks new.

I suspect there lurks a modern V-8 Chevy drive train chevy in that '53 though.


----------



## kps

Thanks, gents.

SINC, I didn't stick around for details so don't know much about these beauties or their owners. I was lucky to have the camera with me. lol

This appears to be a late 30s or 40s Pontiac. It had a fascinating art deco hood ornament.









/
/


----------



## MacDoc

Blew into this little town in rust belt PA on the bikes last year and they were having a grand old time with some sort of celebration. Made us welcome with food and soft drinks. Some classic cars on show.


----------



## Max

Looks like fun, MacDoc. Love those chopped pickups and their joyful colours.


----------



## Max

Ghostville


----------



## screature

Great car shots kps... I especially like the one that is a close up of the hood ornament.


----------



## phuviano

Love the el camino shot kps. Where exactly is this?


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Ghostville


Cool, me likes.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Great car shots kps... I especially like the one that is a close up of the hood ornament.


They sure don't make hood ornament like that anymore...lol


----------



## kps

phuviano said:


> Love the el camino shot kps.


When in doubt, go for the flare shot LOL



phuviano said:


> Where exactly is this?


The village of Coldwater, Ontario.

A little more flare...


----------



## jellotor

Heh, my dad used to drive an El Camino.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll see you a ghostville and raise you a witches keep.....










I was teasing my riding buddy who is too short for his tall dual sport Vstrom that the local witch got him.....
He dumped his new bike on an apparently flat bit of road trying to park across the street from this rust belt belle.
Air turned rather blue.


----------



## MacDoc

•••

Anyone wanting to photograph old cars or rare motorcycles should hit Haugen's Chicken and Ribs in Port Perry .

Welcome to Haugen's Famous Chicken & Ribs Barbeque Restaurant

Wednesday is car night and Thursday bikes and you will get your fill......and the food is good too.

I usually try and make it once a year at least - the chicken and the ribs are great ( the chips too ) and an incredible variety of machines.










Can't locate any of my photos 

But here's a sample of the cars that are often there - up to a 1,000 + classics.

Oxford Auto Sales, Mississauga, Ontario - Quality Used Cars & Trucks Since 1990 - Annual Appreciation Car Cruise at Haugen’s Chicken & Ribs Barbecue, Manchester, Ontario

and here

HotRodHotLine Haugens Chicken & BBQ Appreciation Nite


----------



## screature

kps said:


> When in doubt, go for the flare shot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The village of Coldwater, Ontario.
> 
> A little more flare...


BTW kps I really like your new signature for your photos.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Ghostville


Where is Ghostville Max?


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> •••
> 
> Anyone wanting to photograph old cars or rare motorcycles should hit Haugen's Chicken and Ribs in Port Perry ...


Quite the gathering... looks like a good time.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> I'll see you a ghostville and raise you a witches keep.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was teasing my riding buddy who is too short for his tall dual sport Vstrom that the local witch got him.....
> He dumped his new bike on an apparently flat bit of road trying to park across the street from this rust belt belle.
> Air turned rather blue.


Looks Freddy Kruger or Amityville horror worthy... this place would completely freak my wife out.


----------



## MacDoc

The scary part of the above is its not a stage set but all too common in rustville USA, 

•••



> Quite the gathering... looks like a good time.


Every week during the warmer weather - and there are one or two larger events.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> The scary part of the above is its not a stage set but all too common in rustville USA,
> 
> •••
> 
> 
> 
> Every week during the warmer weather - and there are one or two larger events.


Just to be clear... I didn't think it was a stage set, I was simply stating that it seemed to be a scary place... fitting for such movie productions... sometimes MacDoc you need to leave your politics at the door and lighten up. 

We generally try to do that here in this thread... not always successfully (I have been guilty but when reminded I appreciated it) and sometimes we need to be reminded... 

Sorry that you took offence as none was intended.


----------



## phuviano

kps said:


> When in doubt, go for the flare shot LOL
> 
> The village of Coldwater, Ontario.
> 
> A little more flare...


Flare works quite well in the shot. Old looking town + old vehicle + flare = excellent photo. 

Some macro's from today. Hope everyone has a great may 2-4/victoria day long weekend.


Golden Fly by phuviano, on Flickr


Portrait from above by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Phuviano: splendid insectile macros. Well done.

Screature: ghostville is a film/TV backlot located in Scarborough. I was shooting a portion of it that has seen, _ahem,_ better times.

MacDoc: that tall, unkempt house rocks. Fantastic old edifice.


----------



## kps

MacDoc said:


> I'll see you a ghostville and raise you a witches keep.....
> 
> :


Awesome victorian, would live to restore something like that.


----------



## kps

Nice macro work phuviano, I have no patience for that kind of work.


----------



## kps

My new paper puncher, a Browning 1911/22, It's a 85% reproduction of the original 1911 (the classic .45) in .22 calibre. It's a tribute to the 100th anniversary of John Browning's design. Second image is for comparison with a full size 1911 in 45auto.










/


----------



## MacDoc

aaahhhh PH - gorgeous - hmmm adds macro lens to list....:greedy::-greedy::-(

These rare beauts turned up at The Shed


----------



## MacDoc

sc re scary - it has nothing to do with politics and lot to do with a gorgeous part of the US that is struggling economically which results in wonderful photo opportunities and relatively empty riding roads for motorcyclists. That's the reality there ....central PA has gone through boom and bust waves before.
Pennsylvania is very welcoming of bikers as they bring much needed tourist dollars to the more economically challenged parts of the state where the regular tourists rarely venture.
While the throwback aspects are refreshing and photogenic and bring back memories - it's not so much fun if you have to live and work there.
- you read the politics into it - no one else.


----------



## Macified

Needs some cleaning up to fix some noise and haze but this is an HDR shot from an app on my iPhone. Fiat 500 in the mountains near Solitude Utah.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmph saw one of those and did not know what it was.

One horsepower with kid....










one horsepower on a hard corner somewhere north of Waterloo


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> sc re scary - it has nothing to do with politics and lot to do with a gorgeous part of the US that is struggling economically which results in wonderful photo opportunities and relatively empty riding roads for motorcyclists. That's the reality there ....central PA has gone through boom and bust waves before.
> Pennsylvania is very welcoming of bikers as they bring much needed tourist dollars to the more economically challenged parts of the state where the regular tourists rarely venture.
> While the throwback aspects are refreshing and photogenic and bring back memories - it's not so much fun if you have to live and work there.
> - you read the politics into it - no one else.


OK then, just seemed to come off that way to me, sorry for my misinterpretation.


----------



## kps

A little shadowy, high contrast love.

Old Ford city tractor, but my guess is that it's a chopped and converted straight truck.
•
•


----------



## kps

MacDoc said:


> one horsepower on a hard corner somewhere north of Waterloo


Nice shot, like it.


----------



## Max

Vigil


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Vigil


Hmmm, the 'Vigil". Interesting capture.


----------



## Max

Awkward architectural elements, though. Wish that overhead beam weren't there; interferes with the lovely arch in the BG. Dang and tarnation.

Grounded.


----------



## Max

Grounded too.


----------



## kps

Well the beam also adds something to the image. Did you take any past the beam? 

Re flightless choppers: "All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up."


----------



## phuviano

MacDoc said:


> aaahhhh PH - gorgeous - hmmm adds macro lens to list....


Thanks, although, i'm not using a macro lens. I'm using the raynox dcr-250 close up filter. 



kps said:


> Nice macro work phuviano, I have no patience for that kind of work.


Yeah, i hear you on the patience part. I got time to waste, so i figure, why not enjoy it on something i love. 



Max said:


> Phuviano: splendid insectile macros. Well done.


Thanks.



kps said:


> My new paper puncher, a Browning 1911/22, It's a 85% reproduction of the original 1911 (the classic .45) in .22 calibre. It's a tribute to the 100th anniversary of John Browning's design. Second image is for comparison with a full size 1911 in 45auto.


I like first one. Cool looking guns, even though i know nothing about them. Don't shoot kps, i swear, i don't have a camera in my bag...



Max said:


> Awkward architectural elements, though. Wish that overhead beam weren't there; interferes with the lovely arch in the BG. Dang and tarnation.
> 
> Grounded.


Neat. Is this in toronto? If so, where?


----------



## phuviano

My first attempt at fireworks. This was from sunday.


More Fireworks by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Nice, I like the fact you included the ride.

Wonderland, I presume? Drove by there on Sunday (south-bound 400) at about 11:30 and the line up to get in must have been a mile long, if not longer.


----------



## Max

Kps: nope, didn't get past the beam. My wife happened along just as I was going to try and get a better shot; I was waiting for her to come off of the train.

Phuviano: it's a dusty lot in Scarborough, near Warden and Eglinton.


----------



## Max

Phuviano: digging your fireworks shot. Nice abstract geometrical play between the fireworks arcs and the swooping curves of the roller coaster. Nice and sharp, too.

Market Wharf going up... taken last weekend as were on our way to St. Lawrence Market to pick up some yummy edibles.


----------



## Max

Residence, Yonge + St. Clair.


----------



## phuviano

Thanks guys.

I like the processing on the second one max.


----------



## Max

Thanks Phuviano. I was channeling kps when I went there. Sometimes I like that seared, ultra-processed look - and sometimes I don't.

The more I get into this stuff, the more I believe that photography is as plastic an art as painting or drawing. It can lie, it can seduce, it can distract and dissemble. What's harder is for it to tell the truth.... and perhaps that's because it's very difficult to define truth.

And that's about as philosophical as I care to get this hectic Friday morning... gotta duck out now and get back to work. Have a good weekend everyone, and happy shooting.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> Thanks Phuviano. I was channeling kps when I went there. Sometimes I like that seared, ultra-processed look - and sometimes I don't.
> 
> The more I get into this stuff, the more I believe that photography is as plastic an art as painting or drawing. It can lie, it can seduce, it can distract and dissemble. What's harder is for it to tell the truth.... and perhaps that's because it's very difficult to define truth.
> 
> And that's about as philosophical as I care to get this hectic Friday morning... gotta duck out now and get back to work. Have a good weekend everyone, and happy shooting.


LOL, channeling moi?

That building has a distinctive EU look to it, quite Parisian. 

Another, simpler facade channeling Jawknee since he hasn't been around lately.


----------



## Mrsam

I was looking through my aperture library and I don;t think I've shared this one here.

Jellyfish:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

Lovely, Doug. Wonderful tonal range in there.


----------



## screature

Mrsam said:


> I was looking through my aperture library and I don;t think I've shared this one here.
> 
> Jellyfish:


That's very cool where did you shoot this.


----------



## Max

Nostalgia


----------



## kps

Doug's back, awesome sky in that shot.

Max, tell me I'm not going crazy seeing things and that's a miniature.


----------



## Max

kps, you're not going crazy seeing things and that's a miniature.

Place we discovered on the weekend. Been there for the past seventy years or so. It's 5000 square feet of model railway madness. it's a beautiful labour of love, tended by graceful old gents, many of whose fathers began the club. What a time capsule.


----------



## Max

It's called the Model Railway Club of Toronto.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Nostalgia





kps said:


> Doug's back, awesome sky in that shot.
> 
> Max, tell me I'm not going crazy seeing things and that's a miniature.





Max said:


> kps, you're not going crazy seeing things and that's a miniature.
> 
> Place we discovered on the weekend. Been there for the past seventy years or so. It's 5000 square feet of model railway madness. it's a beautiful labour of love, tended by graceful old gents, many of whose fathers began the club. What a time capsule.





Max said:


> It's called the Model Railway Club of Toronto.


Yep I knew it was a miniature straight away... I have a neighbour in his mid sixties who has basically devoted half his basement into his model train hobby as well as going on "train chasing excursions"... 

It seems to rank right up there for some with the amount of time, effort and money put into adding a bird into their "seen" list for birders... to each their own, but definitely not my thing on either account.

But if I had to choose it would be birds over trains.


----------



## kps

Max said:


> It's called the Model Railway Club of Toronto.


Looks fascinating. Nice discovery, didn't know the place existed...or that it would be open to the public.


----------



## Max

It's in Liberty Village, a place I used to frequent long before it was gentrified and called a village for the sake of real estate sexiness. Back in the day it was a grotty industrial district where artists and nocturnal city denizens could dwell for cheap in large spaces. Lots of speaks and other scenes. To think that the railway club was already there, steadily growing - and that I and my friends were the newcomers. It's in the basement of an old building which used to be a munitions and weapons plant during the second world war. They built Bren light machine guns and test-fired them in the basement, where the railway model now sprawls. Pretty cool. We were meeting a friend who lives in the area and who happened to know about it and suggested we stop in. It was pure luck that it was even open - a child's birthday party was happening there and so their door were open. Normally they're open to the public on Wednesday nights. Pretty cool to see all these older guys (and some much younger men and women as well) toddling along, handing remote control devices, running the trains and signals. A whole other culture.

Funny thing is that it's this secret enclave in the midst of a strange new phenomenon... the entire area feels like a peculiar, disney-esque compound of twenty-somethings. Very surreal to be down there. Very dense and superficially happening, yet a curious monoculture vibe. The cool old vibe is slowly being erased as these soaring modern glass towers spring up amidst the gigantic old industrial stuff.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> ...*A whole other culture...*


Definitely. My neighbour is so passionate about what he does... it isn't my cup tea but at the same time I have an understanding of what he sees in it...

I made models in my youth and had race car sets (the electric kind with the motorized cars and flying off the track and all that... I have often thought if I could find a couple of other interested people I would buy a set again (if they are still available) and have "race nights"... I think it could be good for a laugh or two and at least as many pints.


----------



## Max

We did N scale train sets when we were kids. I still have a bunch of it... in the basement somewhere. My late younger brother was the custodian and I found it amongst his things when I was going through his house. Rolling stock purchased in the early 70s.... heck, we even build our own boxcars out of balsa wood - or tried to, at any rate. I ought to Ebay that stuff - or perhaps give it to a kid who'd do something with it. It's cool stuff in its own right - the various engines we bought are quite detailed and precision machined - but when all is said and done it's really not my cup of tea either.

But yes, I admire the dedication, the persistence, the patience, and the love that goes into it.


----------



## kps

I'm lucky to be old enough to remember most of that area as untouched and working, including Massey Ferguson and where I worked at one time the Sears Central warehouse which is now the public storage at the bottom of Jefferson St. I used to shuttle goods from there to PhotoEngravers (Sear's own photo studio) in Rexdale to be photographed for the catalog. That warehouse was untouched since they built it, probably early teens or twenties. It had a freight elevator with these huge wooden gates and to get it going you tugged on the steel cable. You yanked up to go up and yanked down to go down --I don't remember how you stopped it though. It took some doing and a special touch to get it flush with the floor. You got lost in time in that building. Having Canada Bread behind on the next street was something else when they started baking and the aroma permeated the whole area.


----------



## Max

kps said:


> I'm lucky to be old enough to remember most of that area as untouched and working, including Massey Ferguson and where I worked at one time the Sears Central warehouse which is now the public storage at the bottom of Jefferson St. I used to shuttle goods from there to PhotoEngravers (Sear's own photo studio) in Rexdale to be photographed for the catalog. That warehouse was untouched since they built it, probably early teens or twenties. It had a freight elevator with these huge wooden gates and to get it going you tugged on the steel cable. You yanked up to go up and yanked down to go down --I don't remember how you stopped it though. It took some doing and a special touch to get it flush with the floor. You got lost in time in that building. Having Canada Bread behind on the next street was something else when they started baking and the aroma permeated the whole area.


Sounds cool. I remember those old freight elevators. Some great old buildings, some of which still stands.


----------



## Mrsam

screature said:


> That's very cool where did you shoot this.


Thanks, shot at the Toronto Zoo where they have all the fish tanks.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I like Liberty Village ambience and happy to see the old factories revamped. Visited that Model Railway Club and just about went out and bought a bunch of stuff for the kids.
Sticker shock took the shine off that right quick. Still a worthwhile place to visit - forgot all about it. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## kps

Nice, really like the top one. The second one reminds me of Max's celery root from Feb.

Decide on hosting yet?


----------



## eMacMan

Doug; I liked the second one just for all the faces. Suspect the bluish tint is bad calibration on the libraries computer display. 

Interestingly Exploder 8 still will not display images from ehMac. Had to switch over to FireFox.


----------



## Max

Old office tower, financial district, last Saturday.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> It's called the Model Railway Club of Toronto.


Now that's something different. Very cool photo's max.

Two photos of a mustang I saw in front of the burger priest today.


Mustang @ Burger Priest by phuviano, on Flickr


Mustang by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Nice 'stang! Love that vintage green.

Burger's Priest... a stone's throw from my digs. We've yet to eat there. People rave like fiends for it.


----------



## phuviano

The burgers are good there max. It was my first time there. If you've tried five guys, its similar, but burger priest is slightly better, imo. Not sure if i'll go back, since the burger is so small. Five guys makes burgers with two pieces of ground beef, burger priest only uses one piece of ground beef. On a price to ground beef ratio, five guys win. Taste, burger priest by a slight margin.

Even though i don't think i'll go back, i still recommend to try at least once.


----------



## phuviano

Pic from the gumball rally.


Murcielago @ Gumball Rally by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## mrjimmy

.


----------



## MacDoc

Speaking of black and white - when the G1 wakes up it sometimes goes to grayscale only. Anyone seen that before???

Not so bad for this old veteran at Mahone Bay










but sort of loses the plot for Lunenburg


----------



## screature

Both are beautiful towns MacDoc ... I love the south shore of my native Nova Scotia.


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> both are beautiful towns sinc... I love the south shore of my native nova scotia.


sinc?


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> sinc?


Ooops my bad... I mean MacDoc... I will edit the original. Thanks for pointing out my error mrj.


----------



## MacDoc

One of the many charms of Nova Scotia is the colourful houses. The house we are considering in Wolfville is up for new siding and while we like the weathered gray look it has now we are considering something brighter and distinctive - make it easy to find.


----------



## Max

Hillside, Hastings area, Northumberland County.


----------



## MacDoc

one of those "discovered" photos - showed up on the big screen - was lost in the detail when reviewed on the small screen


----------



## SINC

I caught another dragonfly with an unusual shadow treatment.


----------



## Max

Nice captures, Sinc - especially the second one. I'd love to see that as a black and white. Very sleek.


----------



## jellotor

Took a walk along the Claremont Access this morning. It was too late (9am) for really good light, but I captured the Hamilton haze well enough.


Claremont Access by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> Nice captures, Sinc - especially the second one. I'd love to see that as a black and white. Very sleek.


Here ya go Max:


----------



## Max

Yeah, I like that. The geometry of the wings is etched out in sharp relief and makes for a crisp visual texture. Looks like a good-sized sucker, too.


----------



## Max

Looking into the void of a cinder block, Trent Hills, Ontario.


----------



## Mrsam

Well if we're doing dragonflies...










Taken last July using my stepfather's D7000.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

Lovely stuff, Doug. Crisp and elegant.


----------



## Max

Set crags.


----------



## Max

.


----------



## screature

Mrsam said:


> Well if we're doing dragonflies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last July using my stepfather's D7000.


Beautiful.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Really great tones as always Doug.


----------



## Max

Hollywooden.


----------



## The Doug

Thank you, gentlemen.

Max, great shots. The set looks like an amazing place to shoot especially in the state it's in.


----------



## MacDoc

Too dreary on this lovely summer day  Let's have a lush tropical interlude.


----------



## KC4

Macdoc: It looks like a punk caterpillar!


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> *Max, great shots. The set looks like an amazing place to shoot especially in the state it's in.*


+1. Looks like there would be a plethora of interesting compositions especially in the long shadows of early morning or late evening. Where is it Max?


----------



## Max

Scarborough, Screature. A film backlot that has been in existence for twenty years or better. Sort of a well-kept secret. People drive by it everyday, having no clue that this peculiar little corner of Toronto exists. There's at least two backlots like this in the GTA - two that I know of, at any rate. Some others have existed in the past but have since been razed. The ones remaining are smallish but big enough to accommodate a lot of different camera angles, with provisions for swing sets so that the space looks far larger than it actually is.


----------



## phuviano

Mrsam said:


> Well if we're doing dragonflies...
> 
> Taken last July using my stepfather's D7000.


Nice one Mr.sam.


----------



## Max

Back to dragonfiles. This one was chilling outside of a parkade down by the St. Lawrence Market this past Saturday.


----------



## phuviano

Very nice as well max. I have no good dragon fly photo's


----------



## Max

I only have the one, Phuviano. I just don't encounter these critters a whole heckuvalot in my typical urban travels.

Another backlot set shot from last week.


----------



## The Doug

^ Way nice.


----------



## phuviano

The doug, the cat almost looks like its in jail, lol. Nice b&w images.

As most of you guys can tell. I don't do the b&w thing often. Here are some of my latest macro's. Nice and colourful for you guys.


Chilling out by phuviano, on Flickr


??? by phuviano, on Flickr


Freedom? by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Mind-blowing bug shots, Phuviano. Great colour. The last one is most peculiar - looks like the fellow is on stage. I feel all he needs is a top hat and a cane and he could be the Fred Astair of bugs.

Doug: good bedroom shot. Something sad about it - I guess it's the emptiness factor. No humyn beanz and all.


----------



## SoyMac

phuviano said:


> ... Here are some of my latest macro's. Nice and colourful for you guys...


Stellar, phuviano! They make me think of what Apple would include as default desktop graphics. Really great shots.


----------



## SoyMac

*Mama Loves Them*

All these bugs - So, what about the other part of the food chain?


----------



## SoyMac

2


----------



## Mrsam




----------



## SINC

SoyMac said:


> Stellar, phuviano! They make me think of what Apple would include as default desktop graphics. Really great shots.


All I can do is :clap:


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Mind-blowing bug shots, Phuviano. Great colour. The last one is most peculiar - looks like the fellow is on stage. I feel all he needs is a top hat and a cane and he could be the Fred Astair of bugs.
> 
> Doug: good bedroom shot. Something sad about it - I guess it's the emptiness factor. No humyn beanz and all.


+1 great shots.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> 2


Great shots Soy... the first almost looks like the little bird has a very thin mohawk going on. What type of birds are they.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Mind-blowing bug shots, Phuviano. Great colour. The last one is most peculiar - looks like the fellow is on stage. I feel all he needs is a top hat and a cane and he could be the Fred Astair of bugs.


Yeah, i can see the stage. Maybe i should photoshop a top hat on his head.



SoyMac said:


> Stellar, phuviano! They make me think of what Apple would include as default desktop graphics. Really great shots.





SINC said:


> All I can do is :clap:





screature said:


> +1 great shots.


Thanks.



SoyMac said:


> All these bugs - So, what about the other part of the food chain?


I have a slight phobia of birds, although i have taken photos of them before. Probaby why i won't post a pic. Great pics though soymac. Do you have a nest around your home?


----------



## SoyMac

Thanks, screature and phuviano.

Screature, plain ol' Robins! And I understand why you ask, because even I wondered when I could see only the chicks (I at first wondered if they were Grackles).

Phuviano, this nest is on a drain pipe at my Dad's house on Bass Lake (near Rideau Ferry).

My friend also has a bird phobia. He just got a tattoo of a dead bird on his forearm.


----------



## The Doug

All hail Pico, the Chihuahua King of Mississauga.


----------



## MacDoc

Love the robins. :clap:

Hot day at Wasaga - nice winding ride up. Was nice with the 14 mm just point and shoot and it fits nicely in my riding shirt and the zoom in the other pocket. Found I could wear the strap - camera in pocket with the pancake on and then not have to get off the bike to shoot with either lens. This is will work out well.










Car meet up - 

Some beauts










and beasts










and everything in between - my mum won a Fairlane just like that one of the left in the 50s


----------



## Max

Luxo furniture goods depot.


----------



## phuviano

All time classic by phuviano, on Flickr

Maybe too much dark space, oh well..


----------



## Max

I thought so too for a second... but on the other hand, it lends those shoes a certain quiet monumentality. Love the reflection, too - really grounds the subject matter.

Here's a couple. Survivor, Liberty Village, Toronto - and a barn in a losing wrestling match with relentless gravity, Trent Hills.


----------



## MacDoc

always liked this shot










two saddled worlds meet and a curious horse.


----------



## eMacMan

Have to start somewhere so this shot from Casper WY is as good a spot as any.

View attachment 24316


----------



## eMacMan

Not too far from Casper, Ayers Natural Bridge always makes for some good shooting, 

Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## shanebrit3003

Some good point has been shred here about photography and some really pretty pics too.


----------



## Max

EmacMan: nice, kind of reminds me of certain hiking trails and climbing spots along the Niagara Escarpment. The rock colour and composition doesn't match but the scale does. A rugged beauty to it.

Storm coming in, yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> EmacMan: nice, kind of reminds me of certain hiking trails and climbing spots along the Niagara Escarpment. The rock colour and composition doesn't match but the scale does. A rugged beauty to it.
> 
> Storm coming in, yesterday.


A lovely spot. No cell phone reception. The manager keeps the rowdies out. You can feel all your tensions evaporate as you drop into the little valley. Even has free camping, but sadly no pets allowed.

Storm clouds are another fun subject. Always the chance of a bonus lightning strike, at least in this part of the world.


----------



## MacDoc

Great day for photography - crystal clear air.
Zoom zoom machine up at the Forks of the Credit....










Classic car fans - there is a high end classic car show today north end of Erin - Boot Hill Auto from noon to 4.....fund raiser and absolutely stunning vehicles I'm told.
One rolled by here earlier.
Pictures at 6 

Great day for a drive or ride.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Fungi and wee bugs under a rock - iPhone 4S with Macro lens attachment


----------



## SINC

Wasp nest under construction under the eave of my shop. They've more than doubled the size in just four days now. Very tiny little guys, but big builders. It is now about the size of softball.


----------



## eMacMan

The deer shot was given just a bit of help in PhotoShop. The wheel shot is pretty much the way it came from the camera, just a bit of cropping.


Reluctantly I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## MacDoc

That could be my dad 60 years ago in his shiny "Won at Loblaws" new car. Made a big difference to win a car in the 50s










Big time detailing - that's what the owner of Boot Hill does










really liked both of these



















much fun in a good cause :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of shots from my morning walks in Manitou Springs.
I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Max

inversion arc.


----------



## phuviano

Some great pics here recently. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Mrsam

Up at a friend's cabin for the weekend..


----------



## MacDoc

Had to scramble to park the bike and unearth the zoom .....worth the effort.

Alien Landing.....










Pure sunset


----------



## SoyMac

MacDoc said:


> Had to scramble to park the bike and unearth the zoom ....
> 
> Alien Landing.....


Good catch, MacDoc! :clap:


----------



## phuviano

Mopeds are taking over, ok, not really, but they are getting more popular. At least in downtown Toronto. Makes sense to me though. Free parking where ever you want.


Moped parking ftw by phuviano, on Flickr




MacDoc said:


> Had to scramble to park the bike and unearth the zoom .....worth the effort.
> 
> Alien Landing.....


Great capture, nice timing as well.


----------



## MacDoc

> Good catch, MacDoc!


Thanks
really reminded me of another planet or the cover a lurid sci-fi adventure - no scantily clad princesses about tho 

This what caught my eye 










and not a bad pic for the mcycle forum on the fixed lens with the sweep of the fields.
But then as the sun came lower this lovely red blossomed and I fumbled to get the zoom on.
Really should have had it in my pocket instead of stored in the back pack put all worked out okay. Knew I would only have a few minutes and the light would change a lot. Kinda neat going through the shots in order.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Mopeds are taking over, ok, not really, but they are getting more popular. At least in downtown Toronto. Makes sense to me though. Free parking where ever you want.


Nice shot but they aren't mopeds they are scooters... they can't be mopeds as there is and can not be any peddling involved. 

When I was a boy mopeds were all the rage with the older kids and who had parents with the cash to buy one for them. They looked more like a motorized bicycle and could actually be peddled if you ran out of gas.


----------



## MacDoc

The eBikes are the current version of the moped - the current scooters run 50 cc up to mine ( partly in the photo ) which will cruise at 100 mph and get there right quick and it's not the fastest one on the market.

The smaller scoots are good for in town as shown and get some parking privileges but with gas prices there are a bunch of sophisticated machines coming out in the $9k to $15k range. Roll and go.

Like sports cars the sports auto transmission is entering the mcycle world and once you ride that way you don't want to go back. eBikes and city scooters are big time growth and the commuter class is growing as well. Nice to be out on it today tho so hot and hazy not likely much to photo. Might go back up the road and see if the tortoise I passed is still wandering.
Big sucker.

While we are on the topic....














































My fav coffee hangout up at The Forks of the Credit gets some cool classics in.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Nice shot but they aren't mopeds they are scooters... they can't be mopeds as there is and can not be any peddling involved.
> 
> When I was a boy mopeds were all the rage with the older kids and who had parents with the cash to buy one for them. They looked more like a motorized bicycle and could actually be peddled if you ran out of gas.


I stand corrected. I learn new things everyday.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> The eBikes are the current version of the moped - the current scooters run 50 cc up to mine ( partly in the photo ) which will cruise at 100 mph and get there right quick and it's not the fastest one on the market...


MacDoc if you can't peddle them by definition they aren't mopeds... call them that if you want and maybe lots of people do but I know what a real moped was and they aren't it. I know it is semantics but they were called *mo **peds* for the very reason that you could peddle them as well as going motorized. The new ones are small scooters... 

This is a moped:


----------



## Max

No mopeds or scooters were used in the making of this photograph.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> No mopeds or scooters were used in the making of this photograph.


lol Max.. I know where you live now. I just need my camera to measure the distance from the CN tower..lol.

In anticipation for the summer olympics. Can't wait for them. Have a fun and safe weekend everyone. Happy Canada Day to all.


Go Canada! by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## KC4

SoyMac said:


> Good catch, MacDoc! :clap:


+ another! Love the rich color.


----------



## Mrsam

First shot at the moon. I could stand to pick up a longer telephoto...

100% Crop


----------



## eMacMan

Alberta is Wild Rose Country and this one is right outside my door.

View attachment 24400


----------



## MacDoc

Y'know always heard the line wildrose country and have never seen one til now - thanks :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

> MacDoc if you can't peddle them by definition they aren't mopeds... call them that if you want and maybe lots of people do but I know what a real moped was and they aren't it. I know it is semantics but they were called mo peds for the very reason that you could peddle them as well as going motorized. The new ones are small scooters..


so is this a moped -













> Have you seen Electric Bikes in Toronto? *They look kind of like scooters, but a bit more bare bones in styling, with big wide pedals sticking out the side*:


by law they have to have pedals to be classed as they are - just most people remove them. Number of times out on the backroads I've seen people pedaling away after running out of juice and they are VERY hard to pedal.
My son owned one and he never even took the pedals out of the box


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> so is this a moped -
> 
> by law they have to have pedals to be classed as they are - just most people remove them. Number of times out on the backroads I've seen people pedaling away after running out of juice and they are VERY hard to pedal.
> My son owned one and he never even took the pedals out of the box


If it *can* be peddled then it is a moped... 

I can see with the one you posted the picture of how easy it would be just to leave the peddles off as it is very "scooterish" in design, actually a place to put your feet without the peddles on. With the old ones that sure wasn't the case.

Yeah I know they were/are very hard to peddle I once saw a fellow peddling one to the gas station, he was only a teenager and he looked like he was going to have a coronary.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Alberta is Wild Rose Country and this one is right outside my door.
> 
> View attachment 24400





MacDoc said:


> Y'know always heard the line wildrose country and have never seen one til now - thanks :clap:


We have plenty of wild roses here in Quebec as well. the flowers are very small and fully grown the bush is only 10 or 12" tall. Not sure how that compares to Alberta wild roses.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> We have plenty of wild roses here in Quebec as well. the flowers are very small and fully grown the bush is only 10 or 12" tall. Not sure how that compares to Alberta wild roses.


Depends on soil and light. For some reason shaded bushes will reach 2-3 feet while those in direct sunlight tend to be smaller and much less spread out.


----------



## MacDoc

Homing missile???

here is one of he stranger photos you will see










bee or june bug or something was flying purposefull behind this swift or swallow - just shot and hoped
I had watched it for a few seconds and saw it tracking the bird.
Perfect light - wide open lens and turned out okay. Dumb luck.
That insect eater was twisting and turning after other bugs and no idea he was being shadowed 

This is the wider shot.










was just looking for some perspective shots with the grass and sky and wildflowers and noticed the dog fight.


----------



## MacDoc

great day for photos- a classic Ontario farmscape










and evening light on the Credit River.










wish I could get the washout on the upper part of the shot away.
Any suggestions?? TIA


----------



## kps

Easy with Lightroom and the "graduated filter", then you can tweak with brushes, etc. It took me literally less than 2 minutes to redo your image. Click on the attachment to see it full size.

See it action here:Lightroom Graduated Filter - YouTube


----------



## MacDoc

Nice - I suspect I shot it with the "vivid" on just to see what it would do - that near field green is pretty suspect. 
Still deciding what software to use. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MacDoc

Zoom as a macro....


----------



## kps

MacDoc said:


> Nice - I suspect I shot it with the "vivid" on just to see what it would do - that near field green is pretty suspect.
> Still deciding what software to use. Thanks for the tip.


Re the grass --- I boosted the vibrance a wee bit. 

Re the software ---Lightroom...period...full stop. 

All digital images need correcting, I don't care what camera you own or how expert you are at using it. There are photographers who can come awfully close to the perfect image straight out of the camera...but most of us need to correct for what the camera sees and records with the settings given it.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Canada Day kayak down the Mississippi river in the Lanark Highlands of Eastern Ontario - Yellow Swallowtails.

iPhone 4s shot of 2 Yellow Swallowtails feasting off of crayfish rich Otter scat. They were everywhere!


----------



## kps

-----

*








*
*


----------



## Max

Kps: 'effin' A, man. That't the stuff. Super tonal dynamism, dude.


----------



## Max

Trio of front yard macros.


----------



## eMacMan

kps: Been I few years but I am fairly certain those shots are the Columbia Ice Fields. Great Work!

Max: Blackberries already? More than a wee bit envious here.


----------



## kps

thx, Max. Your macros, are they in-camera or external add-ons? Lovely in any case.

eMacMan: right you are...the Columbia Ice Fields.

Waiting for Yogi.
•


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Kps: 'effin' A, man. That't the stuff. Super tonal dynamism, dude.


Yep excellent shots.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Trio of front yard macros.


Really like the bokeh on the last one Max.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> thx, Max. Your macros, are they in-camera or external add-ons? Lovely in any case.
> 
> eMacMan: right you are...the Columbia Ice Fields.
> 
> Waiting for Yogi.
> •


Or maybe BooBoo? I like the toning and vertical reach on this one kps.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Or maybe BooBoo? I like the toning and vertical reach on this one kps.


Where there's Yogi...there's BooBoo.

Thx, screature, I find the rockies very photogenic.


----------



## eMacMan

Was waiting for the inevitable pilot car somewhere in Montana when I noticed this view to the North of me.
View attachment 24448


----------



## Max

Nice to see this thread chugging along, after all this time. Kps, the macros are just in-camera. Slowly getting better at setting them up.

But I want another camera... perhaps at the end of my current gig. Have an itch to do more telephoto and long lens work. Only so much a compact camera with a medium-sized lens can do.

Juxtaposition of architectural forms, Yonge St, yesterday.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Nice to see this thread chugging along, after all this time. Kps, the macros are just in-camera. Slowly getting better at setting them up.
> 
> But I want another camera... perhaps at the end of my current gig. Have an itch to do more telephoto and long lens work. Only so much a compact camera with a medium-sized lens can do.
> 
> Juxtaposition of architectural forms, Yonge St, yesterday.


Very cool Max.

I would be tempted to darken the blues and pull a little more detail out of the blacks, but that is probably just me.


----------



## eMacMan

One of a group of Shop Window/Reflection shots taken in Manitou Springs before the big smoke.

View attachment 24461


----------



## MacDoc

Cute joke from another forum....



> A famous photographer was invited to dinner by a famous socialite in New York. When he arrived, he was met by the host. "I really admire your work, you must have a fantastic camera!' The photographer did not reply. After dinner, he said: "The food was wonderful. You really must have a terrific stove.


----------



## phuviano

kps said:


> -----
> *


Lovely shot. I like how there's people in the photo. It really shows the size difference between, humans and mountains. 



MacDoc said:


> Cute joke from another forum....


Heard it before, but still a good one.


----------



## MacDoc

And now for something completely different 











playing with my new 110-300 zoom today .....likely more detail than needed....

but these little guys are cute....


----------



## keebler27

*Grace Potter*

Perhaps not the best as it's slightly blurry (taken with my iPhone) and filter applied in Instagram, but a quick snap of Grace Potter & the Nocturnals singing at Ottawa Bluesfest last night. A truly talented band who love their art.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## jellotor

A long exposure from a friend's back yard in Tara, Ontario.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


Nice Doug... quite the modernist interior in the 2nd shot.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> A long exposure from a friend's back yard in Tara, Ontario.
> 
> View attachment 24484


Nice little bit of light drawing jellotor... the light path is actually quite "3D".


----------



## phuviano

MacDoc said:


> And now for something completely different


Lol macdoc. Nice dairy-air. 



jellotor said:


> A long exposure from a friend's back yard in Tara, Ontario.


Cool, i haven't done anything like this yet, but been meaning to for the longest time.


----------



## jellotor

Thanks guys. The light in question is actually an LED pepper grinder. I wanted to combine some blue LED lights with some tungsten flashlight but the batteries died on the flashlight.

I really enjoy painting with light on long exposures, this is only like the second time I've done it.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Thanks guys. The light in question is actually an LED pepper grinder. I wanted to combine some blue LED lights with some tungsten flashlight but the batteries died on the flashlight.
> 
> I really enjoy painting with light on long exposures,* this is only like the second time I've done it*.


I have done a fair bit.... here is a photo that I made by moving the camera and not the light source...


----------



## kps

Doug, that interior shot is as perfect, exposure wise, as it can get. Well done.

A couple more from out west.

•








•
•


----------



## The Doug

kps said:


> Doug, that interior shot is as perfect, exposure wise, as it can get. Well done.
> 
> A couple more from out west.


Merci. I took day shots and night shots and haven't been able to decide which I like better. What bothers me about all of them is that I wasn't paying attention to the geometry of the room & lens distortion so there's some odd angles here & there. If I go back at the end of July I might take more using a tripod.

Great B&Ws - love the dreamlike deep tones.


----------



## SINC

Not sure if anyone else noticed the winking face in this shot, but it jumped right out at me:


----------



## jellotor

Screature...one thing I need to improve on is my sharpness when doing long exposures at night. First of all, I'm shooting with my 7D in bulb mode with a cable release. Setting the lens at infinity and turning AF off. The picture I posted I shot at f4, but I'm considering stopping down to f8 to see how well that helps the sharpness.

Any tips?


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Screature...one thing I need to improve on is my sharpness when doing long exposures at night. First of all, I'm shooting with my 7D in bulb mode with a cable release. Setting the lens at infinity and turning AF off. The picture I posted I shot at f4, but I'm considering stopping down to f8 to see how well that helps the sharpness.
> 
> Any tips?


What ISO are you shooting at?


----------



## jellotor

Anywhere from 200 to 800, I try not to go any higher than that.


----------



## screature

Ok, well you probably could go as high as ISO 1600. I shoot with Nikon but I suspect that you have the same of sort setting on your Canon where you can set the amount of high ISO noise reduction to low medium or high so I would definitely set it to high. Also you should have a setting for long exposure noise reduction and you should have that on as well.

Long exposures and high ISO are going to produce "noisy" images no matter what you do relative to lower ISOs and shorter exposures. This can be compensated for quite a bit in Lightroom or Aperture. Do you use either?

The other thing is I wouldn't set your focus to infinity unless your subject is that far away. Depending on your lens you should still have have focal distance indication on the lens and would use that as a relative guide, you can usually get pretty close by estimating or pacing it out or if you want want to get really accurate a long tape measure can come in handy. The other thing is to try is to use AF and see what focal distance you get and then manually set it to that after turn AF off.

I would definitely try stopping to to F8 and see the results you achieve. Quite frankly it really is a trial and error type of photography. Luckily with digital you get your results instantaneously without burning film and you can make adjustments quickly and try again.

Good luck and I look forward to seeing more experiments.


----------



## jellotor

Yep, Aperture 3.

I think you're right about setting the focus to infinity. I can't remember where I read that; I'll give AF a try as a guide. I've also tried focusing manual through Live View but it doesn't always give me a bright enough image.

Perhaps tonight I'll convince my wife to give me a hand and we'll see what we can come up with!

Thanks!


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Yep, Aperture 3.
> 
> I think you're right about setting the focus to infinity. I can't remember where I read that; I'll give AF a try as a guide. I've also tried focusing manual through Live View but it doesn't always give me a bright enough image.
> 
> Perhaps tonight I'll convince my wife to give me a hand and we'll see what we can come up with!
> 
> Thanks!


I know this isn't what you are trying to do but there is another type of nighttime photography that I enjoy experimenting with... rather than light drawing I refer to it as light "painting". Highlighting elements within a photo and a long exposure. I actually tend to go for an exposure of around 30 seconds rather than using bulb.

I plan out what I want to highlight (just relatively quickly in my head) and then using a "pen" light I shine the light on various portions of the scene for a period in that 30 seconds staying longer with the light on areas I want to bring out more and less on areas that I want more subdued. 

I count out the 30 seconds in my head as I quickly move about so I won't be visible in the photo. In this case I used a combination of front lighting as well as back lighting, shinning the light from underneath and behind the flowers to achieve a glowing effect.

Nighttime photography has so many possibilities and it is a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## jellotor

That is very cool! A very organic look.


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> That is very cool! A very organic look.


Thanks!


----------



## MacDoc

Bit of a dodgy light but liked the Ent introducing the old house.


----------



## kps

The Doug said:


> Merci. I took day shots and night shots and haven't been able to decide which I like better. What bothers me about all of them is that I wasn't paying attention to the geometry of the room & lens distortion so there's some odd angles here & there. If I go back at the end of July I might take more using a tripod.


No biggie on the geometry and I like the daytime image better...feels more inviting.


----------



## MacDoc

The strange things one catches with a zoom in a beaver pond. Someone is missing a Mepps. First I thought it was underwater - then realized was a reflection.










Interesting the reflection stays sharp which the log blurs out.


----------



## The Doug

MacDoc said:


> Bit of a dodgy light but liked the Ent introducing the old house.


Light isn't that dodgy. A lot of detail can be pulled up from the shadows in post-processing.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> I know this isn't what you are trying to do but there is another type of nighttime photography that I enjoy experimenting with... rather than light drawing I refer to it as light "painting"


Neat effect on the photo. This why i love photography. Everyone has their own style, and type of photo's. This makes it enjoyable to look at other people's photo's. Also, it encourages me to try new things. Great job.

Here are several shots from a recent street shooting session with a friend.























































Edit: resized the photos (they were way too big), and add some a couple of new ones.


----------



## Max

Great Toronto captures, phuviano. Really like the first and second ones.

Strictly for larfs, my wife shot me having a great time last night at Afrofest. Great place for people watching, excellent food and the view from the beer tent area was surprisingly good.
I'll post some of my own pix in a day or two. Headlining band was the African Guitar Summit; any fan of driving polyrhythmic entwined melodies with clear, clean guitar and really lusty,
emotional vocals will enjoy these cats. Classic positive stuff. Even the odd slower, sadder tune was really positive somehow.


----------



## Max

Oh, and here's some stuff I posted on a random Toronto shots thread in an urban living forum I hang at... a series of shots from the Canada Day weekend,
taken in the central and the east GTA.


----------



## Max

Finally, to complete the same sequence:


----------



## kps

Those are great Max, my favourites however are the "Gardiner on ramp" and the "pink beach umbrellas".

Where did you find the Greek/Roman columns? That's not Guildwood is it?


----------



## Max

Guildwood it is, kps. We had in-laws visiting from Montreal, plus new friends visiting from Australia. So we racked our brains to show them bits of Toronto
we love to visit from time to time. Guildwood certainly fits the bill that way.

The gardiner ramp shot is a bit of a cliche but I've long wanted to shoot from that perspective. I've seen many versions of it over the years... seems to be something
of a favourite for Toronto shooters.

The beach shot is my fave new spot for weird juxtapositions... Sugar Beach, on Queen's Quay, opposite the Guvernmint, right next to the funky new Corus building.
Some big plans for revitalization down there. It won't be recognizable in a few years but it _will_ be a much more people-friendly place for walkabouts.


----------



## phuviano

Thanks max.

I like the gardiner shot as well.


----------



## screature

It's a Max tsunami!!!

Great stuff Max.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> *Neat effect on the photo.* This why i love photography. Everyone has their own style, and type of photo's. This makes it enjoyable to look at other people's photo's. Also, it encourages me to try new things. Great job....


Thanks phuviano and I know what you you mean but truth be told there is no effect applied to that photo at all it was just selective lighting during a 30 second exposure and then a little post in LR... I have others that I did add effects to to make them more "painterly".

Some great street shots phuviano... good thing the shot of the girl in the mini wasn't any more "upward" pointing otherwise it might look at little suspect , as it is the colour contrast is interesting.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Great Toronto captures, phuviano. Really like the first and second ones.
> 
> Strictly for larfs, my wife shot me having a great time last night at Afrofest. Great place for people watching, excellent food and the view from the beer tent area was surprisingly good.
> I'll post some of my own pix in a day or two. Headlining band was the African Guitar Summit; any fan of driving polyrhythmic entwined melodies with clear, clean guitar and really lusty,
> emotional vocals will enjoy these cats. Classic positive stuff. Even the odd slower, sadder tune was really positive somehow.


I really like this one Max of you that your wife took Max!


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Thanks phuviano and I know what you you mean but truth be told there is no effect applied to that photo at all it was just selective lighting during a 30 second exposure and then a little post in LR... I have others that I did add effects to to make them more "painterly".
> 
> Some great street shots phuviano... good thing the shot of the gitl in the mini wan't any more "upward" pointing otherwise it might look at little suspect , as it is the colour contrast is interesting.


lol, I'm not a creeper. I shoot interesting looking people with outfits, hair, or anything that catches my eye. Her outfit caught my eye. 

When I said effect, I sort of meant the way it was shot, not the way it was processed in LR.  

(note to self: do not post linked photos from iPad, unless resized on computer first)


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> *lol, I'm not a creeper.* I shoot interesting looking people with outfits, hair, or anything that catches my eye. Her outfit caught my eye.
> 
> *When I said effect, I sort of meant the way it was shot, not the way it was processed in LR. *
> 
> (note to self: do not post linked photos from iPad, unless resized on computer first)


I really didn't think so it just presented itself for an "off colour" comment.

No worries I just wanted to be clear and point out how much fun can be had with "out of the box" night photography.


----------



## phuviano

its all good screature. I never take anything too seriously.


----------



## Max

Well-used paint tray that my pal gave me once his kids had had their way with it.


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Well-used paint tray that my pal gave me once his kids had had their way with it.


Your pal missed a bet there. Should have signed his name and consigned it to one of those New York galleries. It is indeed a work of art.


----------



## eMacMan

Another Wild Rose shot. This one at a nearby lake right after a rainstorm. 

View attachment 24550


----------



## SINC

I was out wandering about the yard today and took a few pics. This bee was, well, busy as a bee:


----------



## Mrsam

Up at the cottage for the week, more to come..

Spider just above the lake. You can barely make out the web, but it's there.










The view from the beach at dusk.


----------



## MacDoc

Nicely framed that beach shot. Very evocative. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Started as an unintentional overexposure, then the shot just went Artsie Fartsie on me.
View attachment 24555


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Well-used paint tray that my pal gave me once his kids had had their way with it.


Nice colours. I guess you didn't have a choice though. 

Here are few from today.


Nice summer day by phuviano, on Flickr


cathedral by phuviano, on Flickr


Cathedral in a different POV by phuviano, on Flickr

Canada's Wonderlands newest ride, the Leviathan. 










100% crop of the guy in the front row. Look what he's doing.


----------



## kps

Nice work Phuviano...and a good capture.


----------



## Max

That second last coaster shot is great, Phuviano. I think I might have cropped it differently but I love how you captured all the sinuous curves this beast has. And the sheer engineered strength of the thing, supporting those people being whipped around at crazy speeds... most impressive.

By contrast, very much a static shot: empty chair prior to a quick 'n dirty portrait shoot, yesterday.


----------



## phuviano

kps said:


> Nice work Phuviano...and a good capture.


Thanks kps.



Max said:


> That second last coaster shot is great, Phuviano. I think I might have cropped it differently but I love how you captured all the sinuous curves this beast has. And the sheer engineered strength of the thing, supporting those people being whipped around at crazy speeds... most impressive.
> 
> By contrast, very much a static shot: empty chair prior to a quick 'n dirty portrait shoot, yesterday.


Thanks max. Lets see the portraits you took.


----------



## Mrsam

MacDoc said:


> Nicely framed that beach shot. Very evocative. :clap:


Thanks MacDoc!


----------



## julian_photo

Here is a recent shot of mine, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mrsam

Back on the dragonflies...


----------



## eMacMan

Welcome back to ehMac Julian.

Love the dragon flies. Saw quite a few during a recent lake excursion.


----------



## screature

julian_photo said:


> Here is a recent shot of mine, hope you enjoy.


Hey julian... I really like this shot... its tonality, the composition and there is something rather eerie about the lone figure in what would otherwise normally be a person filled space...

I like it very much... really a lot.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Nice colours. I guess you didn't have a choice though.
> 
> Here are few from today.


phuviano I like the wide angle sun flare shot of the cathedral very much... shots like this are easy to take for granted becuase they look so easy due to being nearly perfect technically... but it also has a rather dreamy quality to it it that I quite like.

The only thing I wonder is if it could benefit from a little more contrast... but then again it might take away from that dreamy quality...


----------



## phuviano

Thanks screature. Yeah, if I tried lowering the blacks in LR, which would make it more contrasty, but the dreamy look goes away. I tried using the contrast, and vibrance sliders, but those make the colours too vivid for my liking.

However, I see what you mean by the photo benefiting by more contrast.


----------



## julian_photo

Hi phuviano, I would try giving it the medium contract curve then just lowering the saturation via the slider. This should balance out your colours to your liking while still giving out a more solid black in the image.


----------



## Max

phuviano said:


> Thanks max. Lets see the portraits you took.


No can do, Phuviano; wish I could but it was for the series I'm working on. Intellectual property rights and their desire to keep a lid on upcoming plots, yadda yadda. Perhaps once the episode in question has gone to air, but even then I suspect I'd be technically in breach of my agreement.

I will say that part of the fun lies in taking a photo in modern times, then working hard to make it look like it was shot in the year 1990. As for the chair, it turned out to be entirely hidden by the gentleman who would sit down on it a few minutes later, so there was no possibility of the chair giving away the real era.

Julian_photo: I concur, nice shot. And welcome.

Mrsam: nice dragonfly captures. I prefer the first one - that plant your quarry is on looks quite remarkable for its regular, repeating geometry. Nice vibrant colour, too.


----------



## eMacMan

The headwaters of the Crowsnest River. Liked the rather vicious contrast and the hidden critters. No manipulation at all.

View attachment 24570


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Mrsam

A few more for the dragonflies... There's been a ton of them up here!


----------



## The Doug

I think when it isn't so darn hot I'll spent a bit of time, camera ready, watching the garden for dragonflies.


----------



## phuviano

Not sure what kind of insect this is. It had a very similar colour to the the leaf it was on though. Sort of hard to see at first.


leaf colour insect by phuviano, on Flickr



julian_photo said:


> Hi phuviano, I would try giving it the medium contract curve then just lowering the saturation via the slider. This should balance out your colours to your liking while still giving out a more solid black in the image.


Will try that out, thanks.



Mrsam said:


> A few more for the dragonflies... There's been a ton of them up here!


Nice dragonfly shots. What lens/setup are you using?


----------



## The Doug

phuviano said:


> Not sure what kind of insect this is. It had a very similar colour to the the leaf it was on though. Sort of hard to see at first.


Stink Bug.


----------



## Mrsam

phuviano said:


> Nice dragonfly shots. What lens/setup are you using?


Thanks! I'm using a D90 (new to me) and a Nikon 18-105 (purchased about a year ago with a D3000).


----------



## phuviano

The Doug said:


> Stink Bug.


Thanks.


----------



## phuviano

Tiny little spider inside my house.


Web spinning by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> Tiny little spider inside my house.
> 
> Web spinning by phuviano, on Flickr


Love that spider shot!👏

A couple from a recent Waterton Park trip.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## phuviano

Here's another creepy spider for you guys. This one was outside though.


Dinner plate by phuviano, on Flickr

QUOTE=eMacMan;1206967]Love that spider shot!:clap:
[/QUOTE]

Thanks.


----------



## DDKD726

Went down to the brickworks in Toronto today, first time going and we've lived right across from the free shuttle for 5 years! I will be back for sure...


----------



## julian_photo

phuviano I like the spider shot there on the darker background. Which lens are you using for that? Would like it more if the stuff other than the spider what even more out of focus but I know depending on the lens that may not have been possible in camera.


----------



## phuviano

Hi julian. I'm currently using a close up filter. The Raynox dcr-250 to be exact. It was used with the nikon 85 1.8g. The background won't get any darker, without the spider getting darker. I've virtually tried everything, because i actually wanted the background darker myself. I think the only way to that, is to mask (not sure if i'm using the correct term or not) the spider in photoshop, and darken the rest of the photo. I'm too lazy to do that though.

Just fyi. The spider was on a sliding glass door. The typical ones you see in virtually all homes with access to a backyard/balcony. The spots you see in the background is dust on the glass door.


----------



## chimo

My wife and I are on the Rideau Canal doing some paddling and camping.


----------



## mrjimmy

chimo said:


> View attachment 24644
> View attachment 24645
> 
> 
> My wife and I are on the Rideau Canal doing some paddling and camping.


Love the Rideau Canal! Which lock was this?


----------



## chimo

mrjimmy said:


> Love the Rideau Canal! Which lock was this?


That one was Jones Falls. We went through Narrows, Newboro, Chaffey, Davis and Jones Falls. We are on our way back tomorrow. It's been a nice canoe trip.


----------



## screature

chimo said:


> That one was Jones Falls. We went through Narrows, Newboro, Chaffey, Davis and Jones Falls. We are on our way back tomorrow. It's been a nice canoe trip.


How has the smell of the water been? With all this heat and no rain to speak of I wonder if the water isn't getting a bit stagnant.


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> How has the smell of the water been? With all this heat and no rain to speak of I wonder if the water isn't getting a bit stagnant.


No problem with any smell on the water. Lots of people swimming at the basin between the upper lock at Jones and the lower ones.


----------



## Cliffy

I was visiting the Ottawa area and ended up at Gatineau Park. Pink Lake is a nice spot.


----------



## screature

Cliffy said:


> I was visiting the Ottawa area and ended up at Gatineau Park. Pink Lake is a nice spot.


Ha... this was my old stompin' grounds as a kid. I used to walk and cycle up there from my home several times a year... from what I understand the old mica mine is all fenced off now but when I was a boy you could actually walk right inside and see the sparkling walls... it was very cool.

There had been a few incidents of drowning on the lake so my understanding is that they fenced a lot of it off... Some say it is an extinct volcano vent and that it is a "bottomless" lake as sonar in certain parts could never detect a bottom... I don't know how true that is but it certainly added to its "mystique".


----------



## screature

chimo said:


> No problem with any smell on the water. Lots of people swimming at the basin between the upper lock at Jones and the lower ones.


Good to hear as the canal, even at the best of times, is quite stinky in Ottawa.... I can't imagine how it could be very enjoyable if you were canoeing for several hours on end with the kind of stink that exists on the canal in Ottawa.


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> Good to hear as the canal, even at the best of times, is quite stinky in Ottawa.... I can't imagine how it could be very enjoyable if you were canoeing for several hours on end with the kind of stink that exists on the canal in Ottawa.


A lot of lakes form the southern half of the canal - pretty good swimming as well.


----------



## jellotor

It's been a bit since I've posted; really just "resetting" my photography brain since being on vacation.

Last night we went down for some fish & chips at Hutch's on the beach strip in Hamilton. Monday nights the classic cars show up; my father-in-law was very interested.


Corvette by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Pontiac by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Camaro Plate by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Camaro by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

After you guys convinced me to crop my photos judiciously I'm really seeing the world differently through the lens. For example:


Lake Ontario by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Earlier in the day we were sitting outside in the heat & humidity and I was taking pictures of my niece. My wife grabbed my 7D, flipped the knob to the green square (as always) and shot this one of me. Terrible focus and a bit overexposed but strangely compelling. Must be the beard.


Yours Truly by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

Like the car shots Graeme. Sounds like a good outing.


----------



## eMacMan

While this years Thunder-Free Thunder in the Valley celebration was mostly a disaster. The local Hot Rod Club managed to still attract an almost full slate of entries.

Some preliminary shots. More to come later.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> While this years Thunder-Free Thunder in the Valley celebration was mostly a disaster. The local Hot Rod Club managed to still attract an almost full slate of entries.
> 
> Some preliminary shots. More to come later.
> 
> View attachment 24661
> 
> 
> View attachment 24662
> 
> 
> View attachment 24663


That's a sharp looking car. Nice perspective too.


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> That's a sharp looking car. Nice perspective too.


Yes it is very nicely done. If I thought I could keep it running and in tip top shape I would be tempted to try to purchase that little guy for the wife. Should be noted that the Metropolitans had 1500cc Austin A55 engines. Mileage was supposedly 30-35MPG but not sure whether that is US or Imperial Gallons.


----------



## julian_photo

pink isn't my colour but it is a nice car


----------



## eMacMan

This 1941 Willys with a blown 392 Hemi was best in show.


I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Bob, that is a 1939 Ford coupe with some dechroming and custom touches, Here is a closer to stock model for comparison.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Bob, that is a 1939 Ford coupe with some dechroming and custom touches, Here is a closer to stock model for comparison.


Thanks! Was thinking Thirties Ford based mainly on the V8 hood symbol, but had no clue as to the year.


----------



## phuviano

Nice car photo's Bob, thanks for sharing. If you got more, feel free to post them. I'd love to see them.


----------



## phuviano

A tiny macro photo dump.


Spider no where to be found by phuviano, on Flickr


Tired? by phuviano, on Flickr


Walk the plank by phuviano, on Flickr


Side profile by phuviano, on Flickr


Watch out! by phuviano, on Flickr


Caught you looking by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Mrsam

How are you getting so close without scaring off the flies??


----------



## Max

View from "the Keyhole," a place in the 30,000 islands, Georgian Bay.


----------



## screature

Great macros phuviano... well done indeed.


----------



## phuviano

Mrsam said:


> How are you getting so close without scaring off the flies??


A litte bit of macro, and a little bit of cropping. Here's are the original, and cropped versions. I usually don't crop, or very little. This is cropped more than I usually do. This is where high MP count matters, but still imo, hight MP count is over rated.

Original version










Cropped version


Caught you looking by phuviano, on Flickr



screature said:


> Great macros phuviano... well done indeed.


Thanks screature.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> A litte bit of macro, and a little bit of cropping. Here's are the original, and cropped versions. I usually don't crop, or very little. This is cropped more than I usually do. This is where high MP count matters, but still imo, hight MP count is over rated.
> 
> Thanks screature.


A question for you phuviano... I understand the need to brighten the crop but what software are you using that you couldn't maintain the saturation of the green while brightening it?

Just to add high MP count matters also when making really big enlargements for printing.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> View from "the Keyhole," a place in the 30,000 islands, Georgian Bay.


Nice Max... looks very serene.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> A question for you phuviano... I understand the need to brighten the crop but what software are you using that you couldn't maintain the saturation of the green while brightening it?


I could keep the saturation on the background, but I was actually going for a less saturated look. As the eyes pop out a little more imo with the less saturated background.

oh, I'm using Lightroom.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> I could keep the saturation on the background, but I was actually going for a less saturated look. As the eyes pop out a little more imo with the less saturated background.
> 
> oh, I'm using Lightroom.


Ok thanks, I see it was an editing decision... personally I would be tempted to keep more of the green and up the saturation on the eyes... I think they would pop even more due to the colour contrast. Just MO.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Ok thanks, I see it was an editing decision... personally I would be tempted to keep more of the green and up the saturation on the eyes... I think they would pop even more due to the colour contrast. Just MO.


Yeah, just a personal decision. I did a quick mock up of what you suggested, and it looks good like that as well.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Yeah, just a personal decision. I did a quick mock up of what you suggested, and it looks good like that as well.


So... Let's see it.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> So... Let's see it.


Sorry, left the house for a bit.

Picture is not the exact crop, as I already deleted the first edited version in LR. So I had to re-crop.

edit: now it looks like i cropped a little more, oh well.


----------



## screature

^^^ For my taste that is much better... great capture either way, but I like this processing better... looks more "natural" to me.


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> ^^^ For my taste that is much better... great capture either way, but I like this processing better... looks more "natural" to me.


I agree, it does look better, and it does look more natural. However, I still like the original edit I did. Maybe not as good, but still good imo.


----------



## Mrsam

Just got back from the zoo. More to come!


----------



## phuviano

You went to the zoo today? its soooooo freakin' hot outside. I'm melting already, lol. Waiting to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Mrsam

phuviano said:


> You went to the zoo today? its soooooo freakin' hot outside. I'm melting already, lol. Waiting to see the rest of the pics.


I did and yes, it's awfully hot out there today!

I'll have some more up soon.


----------



## Mrsam

A few more...


----------



## Max

North of Parry Sound.


----------



## jellotor

Continuing with my series of photos of work that few people would ever recognize...


Cable Cascade by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Wrapped Tightly by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

If you've ever been in a neatly organized 19 inch rack (and I'm sure a lot of you have!) then you know there's a level of artistry involved in organizing the cables. This one, unfortunately, is more of a zoo.


----------



## Max

Nice captures, jellotor. Appreciate the soft transition from super-crisp to defocussed ephemera, particularly in the silvery tones of your second image.


----------



## jellotor

For one of the few times in my life I actually had an inspiration for these two: long exposure waterfall pictures. (The rest of the time I'm just looking for a good capture...)


----------



## SINC

Mellow Yellow:


----------



## The Doug

I will see your dragonfly and raise you one sepia cicada.


----------



## phuviano

Mrsam said:


> A few more...


I like the peacock shot, but maybe a little more fill light. 



Max said:


> North of Parry Sound.


Love how the lines make my eyes go towards left of side of the pic, wonderful max.



The Doug said:


> I will see your dragonfly and raise you one sepia cicada.


Looks great.


----------



## The Doug

Visited the Mountsberg Raptor Centre this past Saturday. This was taken on the grounds. More to come this week from said venue, including some raptor images that I am rather pleased with.


----------



## Mrsam

We adopted a new kitten this morning!


----------



## The Doug

Nice photo - and congrats! May you share many happy years together.


----------



## Max

More from what I got up to during my two-week hiatus from work (sadly, over as of this morning).


----------



## MacDoc

Have not had much photo opportunity but a two day trip to Pennsylvania gave me a bit of play time.










very soft misty air ahead of the storm system as I was riding in the Amish area.










missed a great opportunity with a hawk on the edge of the road - took off when a car came.


----------



## The Doug

Nikon P7100 pics from my outing last Saturday to the raptor centre I mentioned a few posts above. These birds cannot return to the wild for one reason or another e.g. human imprint, permanent disability. They are all utterly gorgeous animals and it was a true pleasure to observe them for a while.


----------



## SINC

Wonderful essay Doug! :clap:


----------



## Mrsam

Love the bald eagle Doug!


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

Doug - I really like the raptor portraits. The fierceness in some of the bird's eyes is startling.
The snowy owl on the ground appears to be a little frightened though. Unfortunate.

Once while visiting a raptor preserve in Louisiana I saw a demonstration of how fast a turkey buzzard could strip the meat from a raw chicken leg. It was less than a second. The audience was told that turkey buzzards have one of sharpest beaks in the raptor world. 

Note to self: Never extend a hand to pat a turkey buzzard.


----------



## KC4

I was in Istanbul earlier this year. What a vibrant, happening place. Here's a small sampling of the night life images:


----------



## The Doug

Fab shots KC - love the last one especially. Well done.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Fab shots KC - love the last one especially. Well done.


+1 Agreed. Well done KC4 and the last one is my favourite as well.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> +1 Agreed. Well done KC4 and the last one is my favourite as well.


Indeed, well done. Shot five deserves an honourable mention too.


----------



## SoyMac

*Question*

First - as usual, you are are posting Inspiring, beautiful shots here, People!


My question;
Is there a way to post photos online in a similar manner to Instagram, but from my computer? (I don't have a cell phone)

I looked at Pinterest, but it's not for posting one's photos.

I've repeatedly attempted Flckr. I just can't get it to work.

I'd like to post photos to Facebook, and also post for other friends who are not on Facebook.

Really, something like Instagram, that's usable from one's computer, seems like it would be the best program.

Anything out there?

Thanks!


----------



## The Doug

Sorry I can't offer any advice - but I'm sure someone else will soon.

In the meantime, here are two more (what else) B&Ws from last weekend.


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


> Fab shots KC - love the last one especially. Well done.





screature said:


> +1 Agreed. Well done KC4 and the last one is my favourite as well.





SINC said:


> Indeed, well done. Shot five deserves an honourable mention too.


Thanks Guys. The 5th shot shows the Galata tower from a bit of a distance: 

Here is the base where local youth like to gather: 








Nice texture on those bales Doug.

Sorry SoyMac, I have no solution to advise either.


----------



## Max

Epic! KC4, gotta echo the chorus and congratulate you on those shots... that lit cart is wonderful and I love the very graphic rounded light source at the top left... extremely cool. Gotta dig that huge stone tower, too. Very impressive structure.

Doug's tonal treatment of the picnic table and the hay bales makes me think of something I did recently - an east-end street being torn up for new streetcar tracks.


----------



## KC4

Thank Max. 
The pseudo moon is the logo for TurkCell, the predominant wireless provider in Turkey. These symbols are everywhere there. I also liked it in the shot to capture the amazing juxtaposition of old and new that exists in Istanbul. They honor and practice the old ways, but yet are more advanced in certain things than I am accustomed to. 

Hunched little old ladies wearing scarfs and heavy clothing sell tea and candy from a blanket on the sidewalk while texting on their iPhone. 

A craftsman will custom make you a pair of sandals with age old hand-tools while you get your choice of 3 different currencies out of any bank machine.


----------



## The Doug

Picture taken at 10:17 a.m. on Saturday August 4th. I was probably at least the hundredth person to photograph this building so far that morning.


----------



## kps

Awesome work folks, thoroughly enjoying the images here. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## eMacMan

*Big Cat!*

View attachment 24793


----------



## KC4

Doug:

Olive it! (But it's already done! That's as fun as buying an already completed puzzle!)


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

The big fin era of the 1962 Caddy.










I think I prefer it in black and white though.


----------



## The Doug

Black & white is almost always better.


----------



## Max

A sunday afternoon jazzbo jaunt out on Queen St. West... at the Rex. Used to drink at this place as a student, back when OCADU was called OCA. The drummer is in his 70s - works with my wife in the film biz. Great, tight band. Nice mix of old and young checking out the band (The Spirit of Jazz).

[


----------



## DDKD726

Awesome shots Max.


----------



## The Doug

Terrific set Max. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## phuviano

Some great photo's on this thread recently. Also good to see this thread more active again.

I went to a picnic with some friends. One of my friend's his was wearing this awesome t-shirt.

Apparently his name is "trouble".


Trouble is here by phuviano, on Flickr

Trouble coming towards me with his goons. One of them has a baseball bat at as well.


The goons by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Trouble's visage on that second pic is priceless. Isolate him, give him some sepia tone and an old school vignette and you have a portrait of an old-time gangster in the making.


----------



## KC4

Love the collection of shots Max, especially the lighting. A couple of the Jazz band ones would make cool album images.


----------



## screature

More accolades... love the bar shots Max some really capture the "ambience." Well done indeed... I know you aren't a fan of emoticons but I just have to give you one of these...

:clap:


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Some great photo's on this thread recently. Also good to see this thread more active again.
> 
> I went to a picnic with some friends. One of my friend's his was wearing this awesome t-shirt.
> 
> Apparently his name is "trouble".


I really like the second one phuviano... for my tastes maybe cropped more on the right to bring more attention to the "trouble" that is brewing, but either way a really good shot.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Max

Beautiful floral shot, Doug. Nice bokeh too.

Folks: thanks for the positive comments re the jazz concert series; it's much appreciated. Emoticons too! Ha. Might embolden me to do more of that stuff, albeit armed with a better camera for close-in work.


----------



## SINC

I'm late to the party Max, but wonderful work on that jazz series. I felt like I was there with you.


----------



## kps

Nice job there Max. Very cool. 

That shot of the waitress---were you shooting from the hip? 

These guys look like the leftovers from the heady days of the Rex in the 70's. lol


----------



## Max

kps: re the waitress shot - naw, just leaned over the empty seat next to me and did a 'blind' shot around the corner... there was a pillar in the way so I couldn't see what I was going to get and I was just playing. That was past pint number two, so I was a little less - "ahem" - technical.

I've been to the Rex many a time... my late uncle Grant would meet me there in the 90s to catch Dixieland ad Django-inspired stuff; it was always so cool to see the mix of young and not so young catching this stuff. My earlier remembrances of it had more to do with cheap draught and proximity to school.


----------



## jellotor

Three from another morning neighborhood jaunt before work.


Leftover Staples by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Construction Worker by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Condo Tower by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Max said:


> I've been to the Rex many a time... my late uncle Grant would meet me there in the 90s to catch Dixieland ad Django-inspired stuff; it was always so cool to see the mix of young and not so young catching this stuff. My earlier remembrances of it had more to do with cheap draught and proximity to school.


It was a pretty seedy place when it was the old Rex Hotel, but it managed to find a cool niche and survive, something along the lines of the Gladstone, I guess.


----------



## Max

Yeah kps, although the Gladstone is definitely much more of a posh place these days - probably more pretentious too, come to think of it. But it's true, they are both old institutions which have been, happily, rescued from a much dimmer fate. Always glad to see such places hanging in - they confer an added patina of character on our urban environments.


----------



## Max

jellotor: like the top one. Where is that construction site you're shooting?

Here's a couple more. The first one I call _Sky Belcher_, also from the jazzbo afternoon. The other is a shot from a couple weeks back, when I was back in Ottawa, revisiting old stomping grounds from my early teens. It's near the airport, by the old (sadly dilapidated) wind tunnel complex.


----------



## jellotor

That particular construction site is along Charlton Avenue in Hamilton, just east of Bay St. I've shot photos there a few times but it's probably been three months since I last walked by so it's a lot bigger than it was before!

Ha ha, Sky Belcher is certainly coughing up some wild clouds in that shot!


----------



## Max

Hamilton seems to be changing up again... good to see. Lots of film action out there these days. Lots of more affordable housing than in this burg.


----------



## jellotor

Yes, it sure is, in spite of our overly cautious politicians. Actually, Hamilton is in a unique position to not only capitalize on the last wave of large scale suburban development (and the taxes and development charges that brings) but also organic gentrification in the lower city.

Me, I live near Gage Park. I'm not part of the hipster crowd that's gentrifying Locke St. or James St. N, just working on property values in my little 'hood. I'm 2 blocks away from St. Peter's Hospital, though, and I've often considered leaving the TV biz behind, concentrate on freelance work and short films and open a coffee shop that'll compete with my local Tim Horton's. (It's a dual drive thru only Tim Horton's...)

Of course, part of that is me just wanting a decent cup of coffee in the neighborhood.


----------



## Max

Jellotor, what do you do in TV land? I'm curious, being a fellow traveler. I'm an assistant art director, handling graphics & photography. 

Don't know Hamilton very well at all; just the port area, the mountain and Ancaster (an old chum from art skule days hails from there). Will have to look ip Gage Park.


----------



## jellotor

I'm a news editor/camera in my day job but as a freelancer I shoot, edit, direct, produce, write...you know the gig...whatever I need to do! Art director always sounded like a cool gig. I watched the second season of Justified on DVD and one of the featurettes had the art director talking about dressing the sets and so forth, I was actually taking notes! I've got a short film on the go right now and the more I know, the better off I'll be when it comes to delegation of tasks!


----------



## Max

Art direction itself is much like middle management, it would seem to me. But depending on the gig (and your relationship with the production designer), there can indeed be a lot of artistic executive decisions you can make. But more often than not, art directors wrangle everything together - appease the production designer while keeping the project on the rails and on budget, supervise the team of set designers and graphic designers, etc. It's a busy job, one where one often has many responsibilities but a limited amount of latitude.

Me, I'm more in the trenches - hence the "assistant" prefix. I'm often given a lot of latitude in my choices but it's also routine to be told "no, that's not what I pictured" and to do it over in another style/look. Comes with the territory - I'm there to please the art director and the production designer - and the director, of course. And sometimes one or more producers! It's just the nature of the business. Right now I'm working on a period show so it's been a bit of a learning curve but it's also been way fun. A nice change from working on a contemporary series. The whole sensibility of both typography and photography was so radically different from modern standards.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Lawrence

Not photographed by me, But it is a photograph of me
Just recently taken by a friend (Stephen James) at the "Taste of the Danforth"


----------



## Max

Great capture by your friend, Lawrence. I've not gone to the Taste of the Danforth in years because of the crowds... just not as into them as I used to be.


----------



## jellotor

I agree, Lawrence, great portrait of you! I'm trying to figure out whether you're casting your eye off into the distance at some sort of culinary treat or getting ready to defend yourself...


----------



## Lawrence

jellotor said:


> I agree, Lawrence, great portrait of you! I'm trying to figure out whether you're casting your eye off into the distance at some sort of culinary treat or getting ready to defend yourself...


I knew I was being photographed, So I looked past the camera,
In the past I've found that looking at the camera usually produced a posed result.


----------



## phuviano

That's a great portrait of you lawrence.

Time to get this thread rolling again. Some recent iphone pics.

My dog with a pair of non-prescription glasses on.










So when you go to the CNE, you have to make some important decisions. Hmmm... what should I get?










Deep fried twix was my choice. It was ok, but overrated though.


----------



## jellotor

A set of photos from the Fred Eaglesmith Charity Picnic 2012.


Fred Eaglesmith by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Bill Poss by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Fred Eaglesmith Charity Picnic 2012 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Gordie Tentrees by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Roger Marin by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Manitoba Hal by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Springwater Conservation Area by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## jellotor

Family camping at Guelph Lake this weekend netted a few good photos. Early morning sunshine was hazy which made for some interesting light.


Conservation Road by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


IMG_0081 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Nice, clear skies allowed me to use my dad's Rokinon 500mm f6.3 mirror lens to get this shot which I cropped. Even with LiveView the moon was *extremely* hard to get crisply in focus. This is my best attempt.


Light Trails at Guelph Lake by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

My mom & I had some fun with light painting on Saturday night. Unfortunately the image is a bit on the noisy side but it is unique looking anyway.


Cloud Formations by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Cool skies at noon on Sunday.


----------



## eMacMan

Especially like the silhouette shot Graeme.


----------



## phuviano

love the moon shot. The light painting shot is pretty cool as well. great job graeme.


----------



## Max

Junction Triangle, last Friday morning.


----------



## DempsyMac

Just got back from a weekend trip to Banff with my wife, and got a chance to take these two shots I was rather proud of:


















I would love some honest feedback


----------



## jellotor

I very much like the chipmunk shot. There's a great deal of gesture in his posture, if that makes any sense.

The mountains and the lake are a bit more troublesome to me because I always think in terms of dividing the frame into thirds (or sixths) and therefore I hardly ever place the horizon in the middle of the frame. Normally it bugs the heck out of me when I see the horizon in the centre of the frame but I don't mind it one bit with your photo for some reason.

Dividing the frame up like that is called the "rule of thirds" and like all rules it's made to be broken.


----------



## MacDoc

What a neat trick for anyone that loves fireworks.

Unusual Long Exposure Firework Photographs by David Johnson | Colossal


----------



## Lawrence

Look what the rain did with these crab apples
(Shot using my iPhone at work)


----------



## jellotor

Took a trip to Milton yesterday and hung out with a friend at the steam show.


Steam Era by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


GMC Truck by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Cups by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Watching by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Little Steam Engine by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Tractor Pull by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Caterpillar by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

Some shots from a bit of a day trip.
I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jellotor

Beautiful shots, Bob. I especially love the last one...I always love landscapes with a natural framing.


----------



## eMacMan

jellotor said:


> Beautiful shots, Bob. I especially love the last one...I always love landscapes with a natural framing.


Thanks, did some playing with that shot to try and create a slightly different mood.


----------



## KC4




----------



## SINC

City centre calm along the Sturgeon River in St. Albert.


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> View attachment 24957


KC4, beautiful setting. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## eMacMan

Some shots from this mornings walk.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag implying that the implied copyright will not be respected. Therefore these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Mrsam

Toad


----------



## MacDoc

I think the frog genus would object ....- nice shot.

These are very old buildings in Copenhagen built to house sailors between sea voyages. The doors are only about 5' -8" or less as they were built when people were shorter. Liked the sunlight and viewpoint. Hard to be consistent in lighting as it's always windy and scudding clouds.










a pretty city that wears its age well.


----------



## The Doug

Went to the Bronte Creek British Car Day yesterday. Great day it was.


----------



## SINC

Autumn sun . . .


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Autumn sun . . .


Hey don't rush it... we have another 3 days of summer left.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Hey don't rush it... we have another 3 days of summer left.


It's OK, that was last autumn's shot. Headed for Elk Island Park for the weekend to shoot some current stuff. Who knows maybe even a buffalo or cougar?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> It's OK, that was last autumn's shot. Headed for Elk Island Park for the weekend to shoot some current stuff. Who knows maybe even a buffalo or cougar?


Hope you have a great time and great "hunting", photographically speaking.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

59 Ford Skyliner HT convertible on the way down.


----------



## eMacMan

Fall colours getting close to peak here in SW AB.

The little Kodak stretched to 350mm equivalent then the 5MP image cropped in all the way.

View attachment 25071


----------



## phuviano

SINC said:


> 59 Ford Skyliner HT convertible on the way down.


Is that how they were made from the factory? Or is that custom built?

Either way, cool car.


----------



## SINC

phuviano said:


> Is that how they were made from the factory? Or is that custom built?
> 
> Either way, cool car.


Those were made by Ford right from the factory. They only made them for three years in the metal top convertible, 1957, 1958 and 1959.

The one I shot is a 59. Below is the blue and white 57 and a black and red 58.

Interesting to note the trunk opened at the seam of the rear window, backwards to all other Fords as did the hood, which tipped upwards from the windshield and mechanics had to work on the sides of the front fenders only to service them.


----------



## SINC

Flock after flock of Sandhill Cranes flew over us as we were camped at Elk Island National Park. their distinctive call can be heard for miles before you see them. Unlike geese, they fly without and formal formations. Note the one lone crane at upper centre right.










And a stock photo close up look:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

The colours of fall taken from my rear deck with my iPhone 5.


----------



## KC4

Photobuzzed! Sheesh! By the time the little bugger got out of the frame, so had the canoes.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> .


I really like both of these Doug. The tones are wonderful and they have a quiet poignancy pertaining to the "urban condition" about them.


----------



## Max

Been away from shooting for myself the last few weeks, but my latest work gig is now wrapped and so there's time to get out there. So... buncha shots from a landscaping/stoneworks place perched on the edge of the Don Valley, a few shots of the west end, an uptown doggie, a couple of shots from Corktown/the Distillery District and even a self portrait tucked into the mix.


----------



## The Doug

Ace stuff Max - I like 'em all. The shot with the dog (Jack Russell?) crossing the head of the alley is a great image, and pure serendipity.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Ace stuff Max - I like 'em all. The shot with the dog (Jack Russell?) crossing the head of the alley is a great image, and pure serendipity.


Yep I have to agree...

On a purely aesthetic basis this one is my favourite:


----------



## egremont

agree with Screature.. favourite image.


----------



## KC4

Max: Nice bunch of shots. 

I also like the Jack Russell alley shot and the boarded up window image, but my eye keeps traveling back to the penultimate one with the perfect reflections. Cool.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Max: Nice bunch of shots.
> 
> I also like the Jack Russell alley shot and the boarded up window image, *but my eye keeps traveling back to the penultimate one with the perfect reflections.* Cool.


That one is very nice as well...

BTW Max I really like the various differing processing you have done... very well done indeed.


----------



## Max

Thanks, y'all. Glad to see this thread continues to be busy. One of the things I like about this one in particular is the wide range of styles, themes, locations. It's nice and open.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## screature

^^^
OK, so I will "bite"...

What creature is the owner of the mandible in the second photo?


----------



## eMacMan

*Tetons*

Scanned from one of my Mom's 35mm slides. May have been taken on August 18th 1959, the morning after the Yellowstone Earthquake. Shot through the windshield probably at around 65 MPH. It is possible that dad stopped the car so she could take the shot, but I would not bet any more than 50¢ on it.
View attachment 25217


----------



## screature

double post.


----------



## The Doug

^ Nice. Gotta through our old family slides & negs and scan them. A project I've been meaning to get back to.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Scanned from one of my Mom's 35mm slides. May have been taken on August 18th 1959, the morning after the Yellowstone Earthquake. Shot through the windshield probably at around 65 MPH. It is possible that dad stopped the car so she could take the shot, but I would not bet any more than 50¢ on it.
> View attachment 25217


In my experience of taking many through the windshield photos it doesn't strike me as such. Here is why:

There is a clearly defined almost perfect horizon line, very little optical distortion that shooting through another piece of curved glass almost always creates and the image is actually quite sharp with relatively little blur relatively speaking from one portion of the photo to another so there is little to no indication of movement.

So for these reasons unless your Mom was exceptionally accomplished at taking images from a moving vehicle without any of these tell tale signs I would have to conclude that this image was taken while stationary.

Of course I could be completely wrong but based on the reasons I cited relative to the image I see that is my suspicion.


----------



## ldphoto

*First post in the thread *

Somehow, I've been on ehMac for years and I've never posted here...

Here's a sample of the sort of stuff I do. Taken near Blakeney, ON, on Sept 29th.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> In my experience of taking many through the windshield photos it doesn't strike me as such. Here is why:
> 
> There is a clearly defined almost perfect horizon line, very little optical distortion that shooting through another piece of curved glass almost always creates and the image is actually quite sharp with relatively little blur relatively speaking from one portion of the photo to another so there is little to no indication of movement.
> 
> So for these reasons unless your Mom was exceptionally accomplished at taking images from a moving vehicle without any of these tell tale signs I would have to conclude that this image was taken while stationary.
> 
> Of course I could be completely wrong but based on the reasons I cited relative to the image I see that is my suspicion.


You may be right. It seems very unlikely but the only other alternative is that Dad stopped the car. If Dad did pull over then it was almost certainly the morning after the Yellowstone Quake. We were camped just South and West of Yellowstone. Even so we slept through the quake but did experience a severe aftershock when driving through this area towards the Tetons. May be why Dad condescended to stop. The shock did move the car over into the oncoming traffic lane when it hit, Dad may have needed a few minutes to recover.


----------



## screature

ldphoto said:


> Somehow, I've been on ehMac for years and I've never posted here...
> 
> Here's a sample of the sort of stuff I do. Taken near Blakeney, ON, on Sept 29th.


Really nice shot idphoto... great mood. And welcome to the Photography thread... keep on posting.


----------



## eMacMan

ldphoto said:


> Somehow, I've been on ehMac for years and I've never posted here...
> 
> Here's a sample of the sort of stuff I do. Taken near Blakeney, ON, on Sept 29th.


Love water shots and this one grabs me more than most.


----------



## MacDoc

ldphoto said:


> Somehow, I've been on ehMac for years and I've never posted here...
> 
> Here's a sample of the sort of stuff I do. Taken near Blakeney, ON, on Sept 29th.


lovely IDP - that would be stunning printed on photocanvas ( or whatever they call it these days ).
Very evocative My kind of photo for sure :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

so many people up around Belfountain walking, riding, bicyles and the traffic was horrendous- stunning day and while the colours peaked a while ago there were still a few lovelies.


----------



## ldphoto

MacDoc said:


> lovely IDP - that would be stunning printed on photocanvas ( or whatever they call it these days ).
> Very evocative My kind of photo for sure :clap:


Actually, I'm not a huge fan of printing on canvas. I find it masks out a lot of fine detail. I've been doing a lot of these on matte fine art paper (Epson Velvet Fine Art is lovely), and I'm liking that look a lot, especially in a frame under glass.


----------



## phuviano

Wow, some really great stuff in here guys. Haven't checked out this thread for a while. Here's one I shot today.


Fountain of youth by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

Love that - does it ever pop with the dim background and bright foreground :clap:

•••



> Actually, I'm not a huge fan of printing on canvas. I find it masks out a lot of fine detail. I've been doing a lot of these on matte fine art paper (Epson Velvet Fine Art is lovely), and I'm liking that look a lot, especially in a frame under glass.
> _______


Depends on the photo and the result I want - I find the larger sizes ( wall hanging ) on high end photo paper a bit too clinical.
Have not seen the velvet so might be a nice middle ground as I agree that some detail is lost but on some big prints I like that.
There was a now discontinued Kodak paper that was superb as it lent a bit of canvas texture yet excellent detail. Can't recall the name.


----------



## SoyMac

phuviano said:


> Wow, some really great stuff in here guys. Haven't checked out this thread for a while. Here's one I shot today....


Love that heavy white, phuviano. Made me think of this one from my friend's yard furniture ...


----------



## phuviano

Thanks, here are a couple of more photos.


Everyday Life by phuviano, on Flickr


Cupcake by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jellotor

Love the cupcake one!

Man, I've been so unmotivated lately...I should get off my rear and shoot something, already.


----------



## eMacMan

Played just a little bit with this one.
View attachment 25302


----------



## screature

jellotor said:


> Love the cupcake one!
> 
> Man, I've been so unmotivated lately...I should get off my rear and shoot something, already.


+1 on the cupcake shot but why is the reflection on the top?


----------



## Lawrence

Is video considered Photography?
I caught this today while in downtown Toronto today on Victoria st.,
Look, It's Robocop about to do a shoot from a staging area.
I shot it using my iPod 4th generation iPod.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## phuviano

jellotor said:


> Love the cupcake one!
> 
> Man, I've been so unmotivated lately...I should get off my rear and shoot something, already.


Buy new gear..lol. and thanks. 



screature said:


> +1 one the cupcake shot but why is the reflection on the top?


Just trying something different. Gotta mix it up once in a while.



Lawrence said:


> Is video considered Photography?
> I caught this today while in downtown Toronto today on Victoria st.,
> Look, It's Robocop about to do a shoot from a staging area.
> I shot it using my iPod 4th generation iPod.


Neat, but he's going way to slow.


----------



## tompatrick

here is mine..i took in in an auto expo -the car here is a concept car from Renault.


----------



## Lawrence

phuviano said:


> Neat, but he's going way to slow.


That's because it's the staging area, To see him going full speed you had to be at the shoot area,
That area was off limits for people like me with a camera.


----------



## jellotor

Here's a house in Tobermory from today. The Purple House has seen better days.


IMG_0007 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

Kind of a stupid looking HDR from Wingfield Basin/Cabot Head.


Wingfield Basin by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

Here are few from today's zombie walk.


Just having fun by phuviano, on Flickr


Oh noes, he's pointing at me by phuviano, on Flickr


Going out all by phuviano, on Flickr


Lol by phuviano, on Flickr


This clown doesn't make me laugh by phuviano, on Flickr


Grocery Clerk by phuviano, on Flickr


Blue Haired zombie by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## KC4

Gruesomely fun Phuviano! 


tompatrick, that concept car looks like a toy. Its hard to tell the scale of the vehicle. How big was it?


----------



## SINC

While I can appreciate the captures of "zombies" as photographs, well done phuviano, but what I cannot fathom is what this obsession of some people is with the so-called undead? Other than that, I like it just fine.


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> While I can appreciate the captures of "zombies" as photographs, well done phuviano, but what I cannot fathom is what this obsession of some people is with the so-called undead? Other than that, I like it just fine.


Here's another 86 or so photo's of those gruesome creatures shot by my Photo Club:

Photos - Toronto Photographic (Toronto, ON) - Meetup


----------



## kps

North of Thunder Bay, last week. Taken with an Olympus TG-1, my new take anywhere P&S.









/
/








/
/


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> While I can appreciate the captures of "zombies" as photographs, well done phuviano, but what I cannot fathom is what this obsession of some people is with the so-called undead? Other than that, I like it just fine.


Halloween's coming SINC... I think it is all about dress up like Mardi Gras or any other occasion with costumes involved... it is just meant to be all in good fun.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> North of Thunder Bay, last week. Taken with an Olympus TG-1, my new take anywhere P&S.


I think the first one is my favourite kps, It reminds of both a Tom Thomson and Emily Carr painting, but they are all good.


----------



## Max

Fantastic shots, kps. The north truly is wonderful. Love those frigid hues and the crisp lines.

Two images from Soupstock, earlier today. A fine day for it, too. Foodstock, the original event, was last years, up at the proposed quarry site; this site, just a ten minute walk from our house, was much better attended by the masses. And the soup? Oh man, was it delicious.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> Fantastic shots, kps. The north truly is wonderful. Love those frigid hues and the crisp lines.
> 
> Two images from Soupstock, earlier today. A fine day for it, too. Foodstock, the original event, was last years, up at the proposed quarry site; this site, just a ten minute walk from our house, was much better attended by the masses. And the soup? Oh man, was it delicious.


The 1st one is too blown out for my taste as a photo but I can see it being a very good graphic. The 2nd one is really very good IMO Max.... 

Is it just me or are you taking more photos with people in them?


----------



## Max

Definitely my intention with the first one, Screature. Sometimes I just feel a little bored trying the same old processing techniques. It's definitely more graphic but it sure ain't a good photo in the conventional tone/exposure sense.


----------



## Max

BTW, it's only in crowd scenes that I tend to take photos of people. I'm just not a good portrait guy. I do them at work because I have to but I don't have a good way with my subjects.

Still need to step up with a new camera, though. Might be able to do more natural street photography, involving - yes - more candid people shots.


----------



## MacDoc

Love that winter trail shot but as a mcycle rider - I'll wait a bit 

••••
Was gorgeous out yesterday and hundreds of people out up at the Forks.










was still some pockets of colour










this was my fav shot from the Faroes....was blowing Force 11 just 12 hours later.










enjoyed the long perspective on this....both visually and in time ( fishermen dwellings in Copenhagen some 300 years old )










Denmark likes it's grand views in it's biggest city as befits a physically compact nation.










Enjoy the fixed lens for these shots.


----------



## Max

Like the pyramid-shaped land mass in your Faroes shot, MacDoc.

Two autumnal macros from out front this morning.


----------



## phuviano

KPS, love the WB on the first one. The cool WB gives it a nice cold feeling to the picture.

Max, great focus on the leaf in the first pic.

I had some time in between my two shifts at work today, so went into to the backyard to play around with macro's. Best shot for today, well imo, of course 


What was the combination again? by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

Last page was all really great. Especially liked the exaggerated contrast crowd shot and the combo lock.

Some enhanced colour effects on this one. Trying more for the mood rather than accurate colour representation.

View attachment 25354


----------



## kps

Thanks for the kind words, folks. I'm equally delighted with what I'm seeing here. Lovely offerings, all of them.

MacDoc, here's the bike that made that trail...










/
Lake side of our camp..









/
Clear cut.


----------



## polywog

Great stuff folks. It's been a long time since I've visited this thread (and since I've picked up my camera for that matter) but I'm always impressed with the quality of the posts. I'm too far behind to comment on everything, but there were some pretty stunning shots on the previous page from kps.

Managed to drag myself out of bed early a couple of weekends ago on a particularly foggy morning:


----------



## MacDoc

Max - thanks - the Faroes were really magical - completely unexpected treat and we will go back. Pretty gutsy to steer that town sized boat in the narrow channels.

Big sky leaving Dublin










and the pilot boat heading off in evening










this was Faroes as well - very famous Vestmanna bird cliffs and in the spring covered in puffins. We'll go back for that - the tour boat sails right into some of the caves and seals give birth inside the caves as well.










following the lunch boat










and a clean shot of the Faroe channel










many good memories and waaaaaaay too many shots to sort.:yikes:

•••

Poly I REALLLLY need to get out in the morning.....lots of birds around here and shots like that waiting up around the Credit River I'm sure....


----------



## MacDoc

That's right out the Trail of 49 in the Yukon :clap: ....I mean the recession is tough but realllllly


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Max - thanks - the Faroes were really magical....


That island that is a near perfect pyramid (based on your photos) is freaking amazing... but all the shots were good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks for the kind words, folks. I'm equally delighted with what I'm seeing here. Lovely offerings, all of them...


I *really * like number 3 especially... Tom Thomson could have painted that scene.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> I *really * like number 3 especially... Tom Thomson could have painted that scene.


That's quite the comparison...thanks.

Here's two more from the trip.

Sunrise on the road.









/
/
Exploring the lake we setup camp on.


----------



## phuviano

Good stuff on this page guys.

The only model I could find. He doesn't like to pose though. I should have used a flash for fill light, but too late for that now I guess. 


kijiji dog by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## kps

He's winking at me....


----------



## screature

kps said:


> That's quite the comparison...thanks.
> 
> Here's two more from the trip.


I like them both very much kps.


----------



## kps

Thanks, scripture. My new little Oly TG-1 was perfect for trudging through the bush. Lost the front cover off the selector dial though...Olympus is fixing it under warranty, so all's good.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Thanks, *scripture*. My new little Oly TG-1 was perfect for trudging through the bush. Lost the front cover off the selector dial though...Olympus is fixing it under warranty, so all's good.


While I thank you very much for the elevation of my words I cannot accept the promotion as I am just flesh and blood replete with human failings...

Glad you like your new camera even though it had to go in for repairs.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> While I thank you very much for the elevation of my words I cannot accept the promotion as I am just flesh and blood replete with human failings...
> 
> Glad you like your new camera even though it had to go in for repairs.


LOL, did I secretly turn on auto correct or something....? No idea how that happened.


----------



## MacDoc

> That island that is a near perfect pyramid (based on your photos) is freaking amazing... but all the shots were good.


Thanks - the whole thing is a layer cake of volcanic flows - quite a surprise and a very complex coastline so fishing heaven. 
They have their own language. The Gulf Stream has a huge influence on the climate.










•••

Incredible day for a ride - so was out all day. Missed the best shot as I could not get pulled over - they were in a perfect line. Niagara river.


----------



## kps

Here's a little high-key goodness..

••


----------



## KC4

Nice, kps. The snow angel, revisited.


----------



## kps

Hey KC4 where have you been hiding... recognized her did you? LOL

That started life as an iPhone snap.


----------



## mrjimmy

The light was magical that morning.


----------



## Max

Love the top autumnal shot, mrjimmy. Hallucinogenic colour contrast.

Sepia Queen St. East near Broadview, this past Friday. Very close to Carbon Computing, matter of fact.


----------



## kps

Top one for sure, mrjimmy, almost 3D in terms of how it pops out at you.

Wonderful old building max. How often do we ignore and miss these gems while walking by everyday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> Love the top autumnal shot, mrjimmy. Hallucinogenic colour contrast.





kps said:


> Top one for sure, mrjimmy, almost 3D in terms of how it pops out at you.


Thanks Gents. The light was quite remarkable that morning. It had rained all night and when the sun hit, everything sparkled. That and autumn were a recipe for success.


----------



## Max

Another shot, also from last Friday, off of a close-by alleyway:


----------



## gpchase

My new ride...well a few months old..


----------



## kps

Welcome to the thread, nice car, nice garage and of course nice images. The trunk big enough to fit all your gear?


----------



## gpchase

Thanks....I can just get all my gear in..
1DX, 5DMKIII-grip, 7D-grip, D60, S95, S40, SD850, GOPRO,GOPRO2
500L f4 IS, 300L f2.8 IS, 200L f2.0 IS, 100-400L f4.5-6 IS, 70-200L f2.8 IS II, 85L f1.2 II, 50L f1.2, 35L f1.4, 24L f1.4 II, 24-105 f4 IS, 16-35 f2.8, 100L f2.8 IS, 135L f1.2, 1.4x II, 2X I, 2X II, Samyang 8mm, Bower 14mm, 600EX-RT, 580EXII, 420EX, PW Flex TT5 x2, PW AC3, CPS









But this is my gear hauler


----------



## tompatrick

@gpchase:

WOW..The Corvette looks so amazingly awesome inside out.


----------



## gpchase

tompatrick said:


> @gpchase:
> 
> WOW..The Corvette looks so amazingly awesome inside out.


Thanks everyone...it's a blast...no it's a (super) charge to drive


----------



## kps

Some more from the Thunder Bay area:

•









•


----------



## Max

Brrr... I'm catching a chill looking at those!

Some photos from recent jaunts around town here in the Big Smoke. First, in the west end, the area around Adelaide and Spadina:




























New stuff where Queen meets the Don Valley:














































Overhead streetcar wires, Leslieville:










Some recent shots on Queen East:






















































Moving up to Regent Park, which continues to amaze me with the scope of its change:





































Finally, back over to the west end for a trio of shots on Spadina Avenue. Cheers - Max


----------



## kps

Nice city scapes, Max. I especially like the fact that in one of the Adelaide/Spadina shots you left in the reflection...gives it that "Yeah, took it through the window, you have a problem with that?" perspective. LOL

Also, love that old firehall tower shown in the Queen east shot.


----------



## Max

Thanks kps. I forgot to add these pics as attachments. I had posted them somewhere else using my Dropbox account.

As for reflections - sometimes it works for me, sometimes it doesn't. I often enjoy a bit of the abstraction or cross-talk that shooting through a window will provide. Other times? Just gratuitous, annoying noise.

That old firehall tower is actually Jilly's. One of my very favourite old buildings in the city. If I had a few million I'd be sorely tempted to buy the sucker and set up shop there. Guess I'd have to kick out the peelers and their fans, not to mention a slew of colourful tenants living overhead. On second thought, it's enough to photograph it from time to time.


----------



## The Doug

I'll second Karlito's thumbs up - lovely shots Max.

Unsure if I will be uploading images here anymore myself, due to the change in ownership of the site. 

When/if I find an outside hosting solution that I am comfortable with, I'll post my images over on Magic.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> IUnsure if I will be uploading images here anymore myself, due to the change in ownership of the site.
> 
> When/if I find an outside hosting solution that I am comfortable with, I'll post my images over on Magic.


*And so it begins . . .*

I see the first "clutter" by the new owners has begun already. Do we really need to know this? Tinkering where it is not necessary will drive membership away. For now, the jury appears to be out when they cannot just leave success alone. And even though the image below was hosted on DropBox and posted via a direct link, it has been resized automatically. This will spell disaster and particularly in the Photography forum remove freedom of expression by limiting size. If these are to be the new playing rules, I will have to consider my options with future membership.

Anyone care to ring the death knell for ehMac we knew and loved?


----------



## ehMax

I posted this reply in the other thread as well....

When looking over technology / features that VS could implement on ehMac, the thing you are concerned about was actually one of the features that I was really excited about, and would of implemented on ehMac, had I known that was an option or had the technical know-how. 

Sometimes images get posted that are HUGE, and would then mess with the formatting of the entire thread, often making every post in the thread wider than the screen and un-readable.

The auto-resizing keeps it within the thread parameters, and a simple click at the top of the photo, expands it full size. I think it's a very good thing and will actually be helpful for the photography thread. 

The "Report this image" is just a simple link in case a visitor or spammer posts something inappropriate, and just another way to make it easy for people to report spam in case they don't know to use the







link. Something spammers sometimes do the spam for "How to convert video" type links. 

I don't think the "And so it begins" and the "Anyone care to ring the death knell for ehMac we knew and loved" comments are warranted or fair. 

I'm still here watching over the community, don't worry.  Verticalscope will be very good stewards of ehMac, I promise. 

Aside from a few small technical tweaks (Ones I would of done if I knew how), there will be no radical changes or meddling with the good thing that's here. 

I've sat across the table with the people at VS in Toronto and we took the time to talk a lot about ehMac and the values and history of the site. They are good people, the existing mods are in place, I will continue to check-in on the site, you don't have to worry.


----------



## kps

Back to the pics...

Seasonal 

•


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> I'll second Karlito's thumbs up - lovely shots Max.
> 
> *Unsure if I will be uploading images here anymore myself, due to the change in ownership of the site. *
> 
> When/if I find an outside hosting solution that I am comfortable with, I'll post my images over on Magic.


----------



## Joker Eh

The Doug said:


> I'll second Karlito's thumbs up - lovely shots Max.
> 
> *Unsure if I will be uploading images here anymore myself, due to the change in ownership of the site. *
> 
> When/if I find an outside hosting solution that I am comfortable with, I'll post my images over on Magic.


----------



## Max

Geez, I was unaware of any changes here at Ehmac. Since I've largely stopped posting in the lounge I guess I've been living a sheltered life. Doug, the photo thread at Magic is still kicking? I ought to drop in, see if there's anything lurking in that dusty saloon.

Anyhoo, here's a quintet of shots of the new condo tower Aura, going up on Yonge St. Took these this afternoon after a visit to City Hall. She's about half-way up now. Going to be a massive presence... well really, it already is. Quite the beefy podium and first stage. It's going to get a good setback in just a few more floors, so a more elegant tapering in will accompany its rise.


----------



## kps

There's just no end to the condo mania...is there? The congestion is something else. I was in your neck of the 'concrete' woods this morn, Max, took a few shots as I was getting new snow tires put on.










*


----------



## phuviano

Great photos max, and kps.

To continue the cityscape them. I was out in mississauga today. So I shot these beauties. Yeah, distortion I know, 


Marilyn Monroe Towers by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Nice capture and processing of the 'Marilyn Monroe' towers Phuviano, I'm only about 5min from there but avoid the area like the plague. lol


----------



## jellotor

Good distortion, though. Excellent photo, phuviano, I love the colours too.

I've gone underground lately because of a cool video project but I'm hoping to come up for air, photo-wise, on the weekend. I hope.


----------



## Max

Very nice, phuviano. Surreal colourization going down there.

Two alley shots.


----------



## mrjimmy

I used to create these types of photographs by making multiple exposures on a Polaroid Spectra instant camera. Now it's an iPhone with a slow shutter.


----------



## mrjimmy

More iPhone offerings.


----------



## jellotor

Those are cool!


----------



## mrjimmy

jellotor said:


> Those are cool!


Thanks!


----------



## MacDoc

Smithsonian Aerospace is breathtaking...
Classic planes, DC3, Ford Trimotor amongst others hanging in the foyer and oh by the way that's the Spirit of St. Louis in the corner there..










Busy photo but liked the late afternoon lighting.
It's a must see - the Wright Flyer is there and one of the original propellers from that first day.

New Smithsonian just opening ....Native American Culture...absolutely breathtaking structure echoing the Southwestern cliff dwellings.










Hoping to get there


----------



## eMacMan

Two relatives who flew the C47 versions of the DC3. One as a WWII pilot over the Burma Hump the other as a Army Airforce nurse flying the wounded around the US after WWII.

Both swore it was one of the most reliable planes ever built.


----------



## phuviano

Loving the last 2 pics Macdoc. I've never been to place like that, but would love to one day.

Another picture from Mississauga, Ontario. However, this time from my friend's condo on the 10th floor.


Sq1 Condos by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## kps

Nice capture phuviano, the sky gives it an interesting feel.


----------



## phuviano

Yeah the clouds in motion on a long exposure does give it a neat effect.


----------



## MacDoc

The bigger Smithsonian Aerospace......take your breath away.

Yes that IS the Enola Gay 










Engineering that boggles the mind




























Just go there.....










Had to recharge the battery....talk about eye candy


----------



## Max

Quite the scale pictured there at the Smithsonian. Impressive.

Couple recent ones - one from the Portlands, a couple of days ago, and one from out the window of drawing session last night at the Toronto School of Art.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah it's almost overwhelming both the history and the actual machines. The moon dust remains on the space suits etc.
Bit more mundane - a day at the zoo and one of our near relatives 
Had not heard lions roar in real life before but these two were wooing the ladies next door.










Sitting contently with lunch and watching the human zoo go by.
Rare to be within a few inches like this


----------



## kps

Cool shot through the fence, Max. I like it.

Nice shots from the Smithsonian, MacDoc.


----------



## Max

mrjimmy said:


> I used to create these types of photographs by making multiple exposures on a Polaroid Spectra instant camera. Now it's an iPhone with a slow shutter.


I missed these last time I poked my head in here. Far out. I salute your spirit of experimentation.


----------



## Max

Another one from the Portlands... demolition just down the street from Pinewood Studios on Commissioner.


----------



## mrjimmy

Max said:


> I missed these last time I poked my head in here. Far out. I salute your spirit of experimentation.


Like I hit the like button but it didn't really like cut it. 

Thanks Max. It's the experimenting that keeps me coming back for more.

Like your shot from window. The reflection and contrast add interesting layers to the image.


----------



## mrjimmy

Kodak Recording film. 1000ASA. Anyone remember that stuff?


----------



## Lawrence

Last night at Toronto City Hall, "Cavalcade of Lights"
Shot handheld with a Nikon D80 and a 35mm F/1.8
(ISO was cranked up)


----------



## Lawrence

Rocket Man - Zip lining across Nathan Philips Square


----------



## Lawrence

They even closed down Bay Street at Queen,
There was just way too many people at this venue.


----------



## kps

mrjimmy said:


> Kodak Recording film. 1000ASA. Anyone remember that stuff?


I really like the composition, mrJ.

I recall using the film in the distant past....but not sure for what now. Hi speed, hi contrast, hi grain I guess. Should look at some of my old negs and see.


----------



## MacDoc

Quick question. Bought a couple of these for my Gx1 lenses B+W Clear UV Haze with Multi-Resistant - can I also use the centre pinch lens cap over the filter?
Thanks - lost a cap at the Smithsonian and these filters seem ideal for the humid area I will be in in Australia. Certainly appear to be a cut above the cheapies. Any feed back appreciated.
Any other filters I should consider?


----------



## mrjimmy

kps said:


> I really like the composition, mrJ.
> 
> I recall using the film in the distant past....but not sure for what now. Hi speed, hi contrast, hi grain I guess. Should look at some of my old negs and see.


Thanks kps. I shot that quite awhile ago. I remember setting up my tripod and waiting. I smoked back then and I recall hanging out for about an hour, building up a little pile of butts by my feet waiting for the right walk-by.

Yes the film was definitely all of the above. I would sometimes use a 25 red filter to enhance the contrast even more although that emulsion left very little room for mamby-pamby greys...


----------



## phuviano

What football? by phuviano, on Flickr

Photo above is supposed to be the guy on the right throwing a football, to the girl on the left. However, the slow shutter speed makes the football virtually disappear. You can see the girl on the left attempting to catch it.


Get outta my photo by phuviano, on Flickr


City of football by phuviano, on Flickr


Giant football by phuviano, on Flickr


Giant Argo by phuviano, on Flickr

Last one is from the Eaton Centre's, christmas decorations.


Smaller Reindeer by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Max

Old bridge shot from somewhere between Ottawa and Toronto, above or below Highway 7.


----------



## Max

Shots from downtown today, in the waning afternoon light.


----------



## kps

Hey Max, did you get any of Marty the horse trying to enter the Fairmont Royal York today?

Marty the hose's attempt to get in.


----------



## kps

Phu, nice job on the Gray Cup displays at Nathn Phillips Sq.


----------



## phuviano

Max said:


> Shots from downtown today, in the waning afternoon light.


I like first one from union station. The hot dog vendor there makes a fortune.



kps said:


> Phu, nice job on the Gray Cup displays at Nathn Phillips Sq.


Thanks.


----------



## Max

Hey Kps - I didn't get down to Union until much later in the day. Was just dropping my wife off at Union Station for a quick trip to Montreal.

I am so far from being a sports man. But the city is quite alive right now with football fever. Last night was my drawing night downtown and afterwards a bunch of us meet for beers at a bar in Kensington Market. Well, walking up from Adelaide on Spadina I spied about six white stetsons dining together in a noodle house. It was kind of cool.

Phuviano: yes, that guy has got a good spot. Haven't tried his wares but he has to be pretty good to hang in there. There's a guy who runs a food truck out by where we live in the east end and his dogs and chips are always fantastic. We cave in to the craving about once every couple of months.


----------



## eMacMan

Alpenglo this fine morning.

View attachment 25757


----------



## Mrsam

Haven't posted in a while but have a few to share!

Taken this summer at Algonquin on a rainy day in a canoe.


















Our houseguest this past weekend


----------



## phuviano

eMacMan said:


> Alpenglo this fine morning.
> 
> View attachment 25757


Great view. I would love to have a view like that every morning.



Mrsam said:


> Haven't posted in a while but have a few to share!
> Our houseguest this past weekend


Good focus on the eyes.


----------



## kps

Nice capture of the frog in the lily pond.


----------



## Max

You know me - city lad. Spadina Avenue last night, on the way to my weekly life drawing session.


----------



## screature

Nice waterlily shots Mrsam... the flat light actually seems to work in their favour.


----------



## screature

Max said:


> You know me - city lad. Spadina Avenue last night, on the way to my weekly life drawing session.


Really nice treatment of the subject matter Max... somehow it has a "holiday season" feel to it without any snow. Well done.


----------



## eMacMan

View attachment 25821


----------



## Max

Screature: thank you.

eMacman: crazy-rugged rock there. Where is this?


----------



## eMacMan

Max said:


> Screature: thank you.
> 
> eMacman: crazy-rugged rock there. Where is this?


Thanks,

Just below Lundbreck Falls west of Pincher Creek, AB. A very drab beige in the colour version. Sometimes an absence of colour is just what the doc ordered.


----------



## Max

Indeed. You certainly don't have to convince me.


----------



## Max

Some downtown shots from just over a week ago. Second-last one is a stealth shot of my brother, walking away after he and I had met for a pint - he's in the centre of the frame.


----------



## eMacMan

Max I especially like that first B&W. Did you do some perspective correction at some point?


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> Max I especially like that first B&W. Did you do some perspective correction at some point?


Looks more like a higher focal length setting on the lens rather than software manipulation, but I could be wrong. 

I like that shot the best also. Very classic vintage street photography, almost early 60-ish in look.


----------



## Max

No lens correction, gents. Must have been a happy accident, I'm sure. I largely shoot in automatic (horrors! - but I don't pretend to understand how I would do it otherwise) and then do what I can in PP... crop, straighten, desaturate/up the saturation, play with levels, vignettes, etc. In this case, I agree with you Kps - for some reason I am reminded of being 21 and living in NYC, wandering about wide-eyed... something about the street-level quality of the shot fills me with nostalgia.


----------



## Sonal

Max, you make me a little homesick for my old neighbourhood in those shots. Thanks.


----------



## Max

Howdy Sonal! You're welcome. Were you there a long time ago now?

I often find myself down there. When I met my brother for a pint, he expressed astonishment at how much the street had changed in just a few years. Much more patio action and pedestrian traffic. He said he'll have to make a point to come down there more often.


----------



## Lawrence

Nice Black and White of the Flat Iron building,
I photographed that exact same shot at Buskerfest in colour.

Nice to see it in black and white with your eyes.

(It's a compliment)


----------



## eMacMan

BTW when I am trying to figure out what I like/dislike about a photo, I find that spilling the color makes it a lot easier to evaluate.

View attachment 25840


----------



## SINC

Messing with my iPhone 5 panorama setting in the living room.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Messing with my iPhone 5 panorama setting in the living room.


Nice and wide for sure...

Looks like a cozy sweater.

How do you feel about "popcorn" ceilings?

I think that picture on the far wall needs a little "levelling", if the geometry of the photo is correct.


----------



## Joker Eh

screature said:


> Nice and wide for sure...
> 
> Looks like a cozy sweater.
> 
> How do you feel about "popcorn" ceilings?
> 
> I think that picture on the far wall needs a little "levelling", if the geometry of the photo is correct.


No one loves popcorn on their ceilings. We just have to live with it. Should be a law to stop builders using it.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Nice and wide for sure...
> 
> Looks like a cozy sweater.
> 
> How do you feel about "popcorn" ceilings?
> 
> I think that picture on the far wall needs a little "levelling", if the geometry of the photo is correct.


That sweater is one of five pure wool sweaters that I wear around the house in the winter and yes they are all cozy and warm too. 

We call them stipple ceilings here and we rather like ours, thanks.

Ah yes, THAT picture. You noticed. Here it is corrected, but it will fall crooked within a week to the angle in the other shot:










I suppose an explanation is due since you noticed the penchant of the pic to droop to the right. First, here is a close-up of the pic itself, forgive the flash bounce, but using the flash clearly shows that it is 24 ct gold on the opposite side of that glass:










Now to that explanation. That pic hung atop the bar in a now deceased buddy's home in Fort McMurray in a home made 1" x 2" wooden frame. Not sure why, but I always admired it and asked him about it one day on my first visit to his home. He was the first manager of the old Peter Pond Hotel there, working for the owner Dr. Charles Allard, of Edmonton and also owner of ITV (now Global) and home of John Candy and crew of Second City TV in those days.

Allard make a trip to England in the 60s and purchased a large volume of relic stained glass from an old church to be used as decorative pieces in the hotel's lounge, known as the Old Bailey. That picture was brought back from England with the collection, but did not fit the courtroom/library motif of the Old Bailey and he told my buddy to toss it out.

My buddy kept it and hung it over his bar. When he sold the wine store he owned in Fort McMurray, he sold his home and all his belongings before moving to Vancouver Island to retire. By then I had been transferred to Edmonton, but we remained close friends.

On a trip to McMurray to visit the daily paper which we owned in those years, I was invited to overnight at his home. Over a few beers sitting at his bar, he casually asked me if there was anything still in the house that I might want as a souvenir of our friendship.

The first thing that came to mind was the picture I was staring at and I simply pointed at it. He jumped up, grabbed a hammer and roughly pried it off the wall and tossed it on the bartop in front of me saying, "I'm not sure why you want that old print, but here you go."

The next morning I tossed it in the trunk of my car and headed back to Edmonton. It remained there forgotten for over a month, but one day when cleaning the car, I pulled it out and took it into the house and put it in my office behind the desk.

Years later, my wife came across the thing and asked where it came from. I told her the story. She said it was 'different' and suggested we get the print framed properly to hang on the wall. I took it down to a local framing shop and chose the frame, then left it with them with a 'there's no hurry' and left the store.

A couple of weeks later, I got a call from the frame store manager who asked me if I could drop by, she had something to show me. I stopped in after work and she asked me, do you know what you've got here? Sure I said, a print that I left to be framed.

"No," she said, quite excited, "you have a reverse painting on glass. One this old is pretty rare." I suggest you rethink the frame and give it something that it deserves.

Long story short, that started me on a journey of two years on the web uncovering the history of the painting. While the artist was never confirmed, I did determine that it was painted in England in the year 1857 and the engine in the painting, "Little England" was destroyed in a derailment in 1859. The painting was commissioned by the owner of the rail line at the time.

How it wound up in an old church is a mystery. Five or six years back, or maybe more, the CBC Antiques Road Show made a stop in Edmonton to film an episode. I took it down to the show, met Valerie Pringle and asked their experts to have a look at it, telling them all I knew about it from my searches on the web. The expert who appraised it told me I knew more about it than he did.

The result? They told me it was more valuable to a collector of train memorabilia than an art collector and the 24 ct gold was indeed real. They valued it at $3,000.

So now you know about my crooked picture which is so laden with layers of caked paint on the right side of the glass compared to the left, it leans all by itself. There is not a cover over the original glass which is in pristine condition. How it survived the treatment we gave it without cracking is a miracle.


----------



## Joker Eh

Great Story.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> That sweater is one of five pure wool sweaters that I wear around the house in the winter and yes they are all cozy and warm too.
> 
> We call them stipple ceilings here and we rather like ours, thanks.
> 
> Ah yes, THAT picture. You noticed. Here it is corrected, but it will fall crooked within a week to the angle in the other shot...


SINC I never thought my little glib comment would lead to such a great story. Thanks for sharing.

However having been a framer many moons ago I have a question for you. 

How many hooks do you have it hanging on? If the answer is one then hang it on two hooks about 4-6 inches apart (on the same plain obviously) this better balances the weight and makes it much harder for the picture to make it's usual downward slide to the same side. It really works quite the charm.


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> SINC I never thought my little glib comment would lead to such a great story. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> However having been a framer many moons ago I have a question for you.
> 
> How many hooks do you have it hanging on? If the answer is one then hang it on two hooks about 4-6 inches apart (on the same plain obviously) this better balances the weight and makes it much harder for the picture to make it's usual downward slide to the same side. It really works quite the charm.


√
Also provides an additional safety margin for heavier items.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> SINC I never thought my little glib comment would lead to such a great story. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> However having been a framer many moons ago I have a question for you.
> 
> How many hooks do you have it hanging on? If the answer is one then hang it on two hooks about 4-6 inches apart (on the same plain obviously) this better balances the weight and makes it much harder for the picture to make it's usual downward slide to the same side. It really works quite the charm.


Funny you should mention that. It's been on my honey dew list for years to add that second nail.


----------



## Max

Great story, Sinc. Wonderful painting, too. Lovely.


----------



## cit1

Union Station picture is amazing!


----------



## eMacMan

What can I say I am a sucker for chainsaw art.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## screature

We have a neighbour 2 streets over who makes his living from carvings that he starts out with a chainsaw and then finishes them off to some degree or other but doesn't often paint them like those ones more often just leaving them raw and then varathaned for out door protection.


----------



## eMacMan

Now that it's only a week away some Christmas spirit type shots.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## MacDoc

Oddly futuristic look at downtown Sydney - was shot through a tinted glass which makes it look like a sci-fi cover










think I like this better










later on at street level










Like the bright buckets


----------



## MacDoc

Found another - neat sky 










hmmm - think I like the original better


----------



## MacDoc

snooooow


----------



## Kleles

Great Day today. Everyone is safe, lots of snow, nowhere to go.


----------



## Kleles

It's still coming. Our street has not been ploughed and it's impassable.


----------



## groovetube

a few pics coming from a recent tour of Europe.

Speaking of chainsaw art (though I don't know what was used to to carve this)

This was sitting in a xmas market in Koln Germany. Amazing market.


----------



## groovetube

The incredible cathedral in Koln Germany. (I guess here is spelled Cologne)










It looked amazing at night. I attended a service the next morning since I had a day off from playing. The choir sounded unbelievable in that massive cathedral.


----------



## groovetube

Fun in a xmas market (still Germany)


----------



## groovetube

Beautiful mountains in switzerland.


----------



## groovetube

Beautiful magical narrow streets everywhere in Italy (near Milan here)


----------



## groovetube

Probably the most beautiful shopping mall I've ever seen (downtown Milan Italy)


----------



## groovetube

Last for now, Castello Sforzesco in Milan at night.


----------



## kps

As I said elsewhere, good job groove. Nice stuff.


----------



## groovetube

one of my things to do (like right away) is, learn photography. All of those were mostly taken with iphone4, and a few with a compact canon sd750. The low light thing made for some bad fuzziness, seems I like to move the camera during the shot.

Any tips on that? Like squeeze and hold not letting it up until it finishes, any techniques? Also, the ISO was set to auto, so I believe (on the canon that is) ISO was 200. Would it help to set it higher in the low light stuff? What;'s a good setting, 400, 800?


----------



## iMouse

groovetube said:


> Any tips on that? Like squeeze and hold not letting it up until it finishes, any techniques? Also, the ISO was set to auto, so I believe (on the canon that is) ISO was 200. Would it help to set it higher in the low light stuff? What;'s a good setting, 400, 800?


Best way to learn is by trial and error, which is much cheaper in this digital age then when I had film SLRs.

If I was without a tripod I always looked for something to brace the camera against/on. You can shoot slower speeds this way, and not have to boost the ISO. And the slower the speed the narrower the aperture. The narrower the aperture the longer the depth of field.

Oh, don't leave home without it.


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> one of my things to do (like right away) is, learn photography. All of those were mostly taken with iphone4, and a few with a compact canon sd750. The low light thing made for some bad fuzziness, seems I like to move the camera during the shot.
> 
> Any tips on that? Like squeeze and hold not letting it up until it finishes, any techniques? Also, the ISO was set to auto, so I believe (on the canon that is) ISO was 200. Would it help to set it higher in the low light stuff? What;'s a good setting, 400, 800?


Tim, you're gonna hate this suggestion but it is a sound one. Join a local gun club and learn to target shoot. If you are lucky you might find one that provides the guns, leaving you to buy ammunition. 

A 22 open site rifle is a great and economical place to start. The same things that make for a steady camera shot, make for good target shooting as well. It will take awhile but when you can get a very close grouping from a standing position you will find your camera shooting is rock solid as well.

Needless to say a good and patient instructor is essential.


----------



## Oakbridge

One of the first rules is to avoid the display and to use the single eye viewfinder and keep the camera pressed against your body as tightly as possible with your elbows pressed in against your body and your feet a comfortable distance apart. It is next to impossible to hold anything steady with your arms held out in front of you. 

Pick up a Joby Gorillapod which can be a wonderful tool to use and much less bulky to carry around than a full tripod. If you do decide to get a tripod, don't skimp. Try it in the store with the legs fully extended and see how sturdy it is. Most wouldn't be able to keep an iPhone steady. Another trick is to hang your camera bag from your tripod to give it a bit of extra weight to keep it sturdy. 

Get a remote for your camera, or learn how to use the self timer. So many shots have been ruined even when the camera was on a tripod or Gorillapod by the simple act of pressing the shutter button. When you are using a tripod or Gorillapod the rule of using the viewfinder is ignored. Use the display to avoid any camera movement. My Nikon D7000 has an infrared receiver on both the front and the back of the camera for the remote. So I can use the remote while standing behind the camera looking at the display. 

In the very low light conditions, when you are shooting buildings etc., the ISO won't be a factor as you'll still be shooting at very slow shutter speeds. Leave it as low as possible. Learn how to use the exposure compensation dial if your camera has one (the +/- dial or button).

And count your blessings that you are learning in the digital age, not like most of us who learned in the film era where every shot cost us money.


----------



## kps

groovetube said:


> one of my things to do (like right away) is, learn photography. All of those were mostly taken with iphone4, and a few with a compact canon sd750. The low light thing made for some bad fuzziness, seems I like to move the camera during the shot.
> 
> Any tips on that? Like squeeze and hold not letting it up until it finishes, any techniques? Also, the ISO was set to auto, so I believe (on the canon that is) ISO was 200. Would it help to set it higher in the low light stuff? What;'s a good setting, 400, 800?


Too many variables, Groove. First, iPhones and low end cameras (even if they're Canon) do not make great low light cameras. Next all the automatic features only get you so far before they fail to capture the scene. I doubt that your Canon shot at 200 ISO in auto setting under such low light conditions. Check the EXIF data. Motion blur is the most common issue with low shutter speeds when the auto setting are trying to capture low light scenes, so as mentioned already tripod, gorilla pod or just hold it as steady as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## MacDoc

Now today......there is no issue with low light 

Snow cake










Layer cake with icing










it is crrrrrrrrrisp out. That sky is so blue. :clap:

••

Lens shake is always an issue - even the very good Lumix stabilization does not do so well on low light shots 

I set the camera on a 3'x3' pillar to take a night shot of Niagara Falls and got a lovely example of the sub-sonic rumble the falls transmits through the rocks.


----------



## MacDoc

a simple question - which of these versions look better and a brief comment why thanks


----------



## kps

Second one: it's brighter and the snow isn't as grey as the top one.


----------



## phuviano

Hey guys, haven't posted anything for a while.

Groovetube, loving your vacay pics.

Macdoc, second picture looks better.

Here's what I've been up to.

Day of the snow storm in the GTA, not bad by any means, but our real first snow storm of the season. I see from the pics, you guys in ott, and mtl got more than we did. My shot was taken a night, while in was still snowing, so my picture only shows about half of what we got.









My silly 12/12/12 @ 12:12 picture. Technically it was 12/12/12 @ 00:12 though, fail, lol.

12/12/12 @ 12:12am by phuviano, on Flickr

Shot from Fallsview casino

Decorated casino by phuviano, on Flickr

This is the Tesla model S. There's a Tesla retail store that just recently opened in Yorkdale mall in Toronto. Pretty neat car imo. I wanted to get an interior shot, but too many people in the store. This car has a big trunk in the rear, and a small trunk in front. When you pop the hood, its a secondary trunk.

Front End by phuviano, on Flickr


Two Trunks by phuviano, on Flickr


Underneath the shell by phuviano, on Flickr


Made in Cali by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## groovetube

Thx, though we sort of called it a 'tour-cation', I was over there playing on a tour. You don't get to do all the touristy stuff as much, but boy you really see the underbelly of things that most people generally don't get to see,


----------



## groovetube

eMacMan said:


> Tim, you're gonna hate this suggestion but it is a sound one. Join a local gun club and learn to target shoot. If you are lucky you might find one that provides the guns, leaving you to buy ammunition.
> 
> A 22 open site rifle is a great and economical place to start. The same things that make for a steady camera shot, make for good target shooting as well. It will take awhile but when you can get a very close grouping from a standing position you will find your camera shooting is rock solid as well.
> 
> Needless to say a good and patient instructor is essential.


I have several very prolific pro photographers as clients, none of whom I think ever shot a gun, so I going to get some lessons from them. I did find I have a remote for the sx 40, maybe that'll help.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Second one: it's brighter and the snow isn't as grey as the top one.


Agreed. Also better contrast more vivid colour and the blacks aren't as murky/muddy.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> ...Day of the snow storm in the GTA, not bad by any means, but our real first snow storm of the season. I see from the pics, you guys in ott, and mtl got more than we did. My shot was taken a night, while in was still snowing, so my picture only shows about half of what we got.


Nice work phuviano.


----------



## greenyoga

MacDoc said:


> a simple question - which of these versions look better and a brief comment why thanks


The second one,it's more bright and clear,and this is a scene in snow,must be very bright.


----------



## phuviano

My new tripod, and my R2D2. Yeah, I know I'm a nerd, lol.


Where are from again? by phuviano, on Flickr


Droid got your tongue by phuviano, on Flickr



screature said:


> Nice work phuviano.


Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc

Hehe - you got get to the Smithsonian Aerospace - geek heaven

This is the model used for Close Encounters.










and on it are hidden little anomalies - we could not find them all. This is an empire star fighter










and the missing naval planes from the Bermuda triangle










and unfortunately out of focus... R2D2.










There is a whole list of stuff on the model we could not find....

and there was this










They were actually in use.


----------



## keebler27

8 Pt buck snapped on Old Quarry Trail in Kanata.

Forgot to mention this was shot with my Pentax K7 and Sigma f2.8 70-200 lens. The tree branches were a real challenge as my camera was on AF. I took it off then this guy stepped out, but I was still in TV mode so it was stuck on F2.8. I would have liked to open it up a bit more.


----------



## MacDoc

Good shot....one of those "ya gotta be ready" moments.

•••

:Lovely ride today on mcycle given its January. Tried out the LX7 - showed it's limitations in low light inside but sure is small to drape around my neck riding and did fine out side










which of these do you prefer for framing - one sort has the geese as the theme the other the gold of the willows with the geese in behind.










or










and this is a keeper...










was golden hour so normally grey winter had a little glow on. :mrgreen:


----------



## phuviano

Loving the pics macdoc, thanks for sharing. I love most things that are sci-fi related. 

Keebler, thats an awesome capture.


----------



## keebler27

phuviano said:


> Loving the pics macdoc, thanks for sharing. I love most things that are sci-fi related.
> 
> Keebler, thats an awesome capture.


Thanks for the kind comments folks! 2 bucks were hiding amongst the trees so I looped them and this guy stepped out into an open area so I scrambled around another tree to snap it.

I'll be heading back there this week b/c I couldn't get a good shot of the 10 pt who was just in front of the 8 pt...staying out of range.

Although he was ticked off cranking his antlers off a few trees at me and snorting. I had my monopod with me so I wasn't too bothered by it. I kept my distance.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of good stuff lately. I really liked the the Buck shot, Keebler and the winding road, MD.


----------



## eMacMan

*Shadow Play*

Liked the shadow effect in this shot.

Probably should have done the B&W mode switch before I did the size reduction but too lazy to go back and start from scratch.



I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Kleles

It was a (relatively) warm evening and the snow was evaporating. A dense fog is always a photographic tease for me. Here's a picture captured outside my home.


----------



## keebler27

Kleles said:


> It was a (relatively) warm evening and the snow was evaporating. A dense fog is always a photographic tease for me. Here's a picture captured outside my home.


very nice photo. love the lighting


----------



## SINC

Utah highway run. You gotta love it!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Utah highway run. *You gotta love it!*


I sure do. It was so long ago since we lived there, I'm not sure if I actually saw this scene or that it is like so many others I did see, but it looks very familiar.

Nice shot SINC especially seeing as it is through a windshield. You can definitely see some spots in the sky that could be cleaned up but otherwise still a nice shot. Well composed and nice B&W conversion.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Liked the shadow effect in this shot.
> 
> Probably should have done the B&W mode switch before I did the size reduction but too lazy to go back and start from scratch.


I actually prefer the colour version as it looks much more wintry with all the cool blues and subtle tones.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> I sure do. It was so long ago since we lived there, I'm not sure if I actually saw this scene or that it is like so many others I did see, but it looks very familiar.
> 
> Nice shot SINC especially seeing as it is through a windshield. You can definitely see some spots in the sky that could be cleaned up but otherwise still a nice shot. Well composed and nice B&W conversion.


Here is the colour version which is a lot more forgiving for a through the windshield shot:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Here is the colour version which is a lot more forgiving for a through the windshield shot:


Definitely more forgiving but I prefer the B&W version... maybe a little more spot cloning on the B&W version and you have a "winnah".


----------



## groovetube

Here's a handful of friends.

Took this one with my new sx40 in the summer.









another friend in my backyard bird feeder









and Sylvia in her usual pose on the back of the couch.


----------



## Kleles

ehMacMan, I've noticed in your recent pictures that you have added a frame/bezel look to your pics. What app are you using to do this?


----------



## eMacMan

Kleles said:


> ehMacMan, I've noticed in your recent pictures that you have added a frame/bezel look to your pics. What app are you using to do this?


No Special app. I copy and paste back in the main (Background) layer in PS Elements, then apply a layer style to that layer. I also apply a layer style on my signature layer, it's just a different style.


----------



## Kleles

During a visit to the Biodome in Montreal, I caught a cod, well at least a picture of one.


----------



## MacDoc

Okay need a colour break from snow....it's -13 just 24 hours before I leave for Australia

Took these with the Gx1 in Washington DC last year - was just strolling along the sidewalk and golden hour was in session.



















I actually sort of like the wilted flowers on the second one...adds a sense of reality.


----------



## SINC

Ball park sunset, Lafleche, Saskatchewan, June 2009.


----------



## SINC

Knotical study in cedar:


----------



## phuviano

Some long exposures from last night.


Lonely overpass by phuviano, on Flickr


Closed for the night by phuviano, on Flickr


EB games by phuviano, on Flickr


Foggy Long Exposure by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## jellotor

Man, that last one is great. I mean, with the fog they're all great but the last one is a wonderful long exposure.

Usual old excuses from me: too busy & uninspired to get out there and shoot any photos. The good news is that I've got a few video projects out of the way in my spare time instead! If I could find that video thread I'd post them.

But I'm lazy.


----------



## Kazak

Here it be.


----------



## MacDoc

varied definition of "bird" 

*Australian Birds*




























some with very few feathers


















36 and lovely views of all sorts.


----------



## phuviano

jellotor said:


> Man, that last one is great. I mean, with the fog they're all great but the last one is a wonderful long exposure.
> 
> Usual old excuses from me: too busy & uninspired to get out there and shoot any photos. The good news is that I've got a few video projects out of the way in my spare time instead! If I could find that video thread I'd post them.
> 
> But I'm lazy.


Yeah we all get lazy, especially in the winter. In the warmer months, i tend to go out and shoot more often. Winter time, i'm like a bear. I hibernate and mess with camera indoors most of the time.

It was a while since i took a shot outdoors, so i was pretty motivated to shoot when i saw all the fog.


----------



## MacDoc

a very compliant sunbird let me get close with the big lens










this guy tho posing nicely was a good 30 metres away - golden hour light and lovely sky helped Torres Strait pigeon


----------



## DDKD726

Hoover Dam, Arizona


----------



## DDKD726

Pima Point, Grand Canyon, taken yesterday. It's impossible to capture the awesomeness of this place!


----------



## MacDoc

Finally got a decent ride on the KLR - new seat is really superb. Mount Mulligan Road which we want to go camping a little further in at MT Mulligan Station.










Big roo you would not want to hit










lot's live out this way - run cattle and prospect for gold . Was a huge gold mining area ( big rush like the Yukon and California - great tale. ) There are still some active mines and the guy that runs the campground
Mount Mulligan Station - Homestead
found a 34 oz nugget a few years ago.










Stunning day - 33 and crystal clear air after a bit of mist riding up through the rain forest.


----------



## SINC

That Sunbird shot has nice detail MD, you're improving all the time.


----------



## phuviano

Macdoc, nice pics. First pic of the bird is my favourite.

DDKD726, i like the perspective on the grand canyon pic.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah well it helps with a big lens 3 meters from a compliant subject 










Got a Cairns Birdwing just outside the backdoor that was also patient.
Bigger than my palm - they earn the name.

My biggest issue is dealing with screen shots on the Retina as what you see is NOT what you get.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely day circling Lake Tinaroo through mixed savannah and rain forest. Teeth still a bit dented from the 56 km of various levels of washboard. 
Loved the glow on this










good day for birds but dont' know some of them




















Masked Lapwing this one.....also camera friendly - hardly ever spook.


----------



## kps

I know, uninspired product shots, but I needed to catalog it for insurance so i thought i'd share. Don't judge the subject.









*








*


----------



## phuviano

KPS, good lighting in the photos above. Exposure is great.

Here are two pics I took, a few minutes ago.


Snow Banks by phuviano, on Flickr


After the storm by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## kps

phuviano said:


> KPS, good lighting in the photos above. Exposure is great.


Thanks Phu I used the little pop-up flash on my D700 in commander mode at -3 to fire two strobes into umbrellas, but it still gave me a slight shadow, but like I said, insurance record, but some were for fun.

You did a nice job exposing the streets scenes, nice job.


----------



## eMacMan

This is a neat little shot. Shows where an Artesian spring enters the Crowsnest River. Upstream is ice covered. The spring is underground, entering the river from below, after which the river is ice free for at least 3 kilometers. This happens even when the winter is much colder than it has been so far this year. 

Too bad it is not a hot spring.

View attachment 26409


----------



## MacDoc

sometimes even the sea gulls can provide some entertainment - this pair put on quite an aerial display.

Cruise missile hugging the ground to avoid detection 










Lazy rainy day today - went down to the pool later in the day - quite busy and a bit of treat.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> I know, uninspired product shots, but I needed to catalog it for insurance so i thought i'd share. Don't judge the subject.


Great shots kps... pun intended. 

Excellent control of lighting, detail and contrast. Personally I would either Photoshop out the shadows or darken them because as they are now I find they don't add anything to the photos... they are just too light, looking like you tried to get rid of them via lighting but they still remain. But that is probably just me.

As I have said before you could have easily had a career in photography kps.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Some long exposures from last night...


I am diggin' all these shots phuviano. Great work. :clap:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Knotical study in cedar:


I really like this one SINC... abstract but at the same time it still reminds me of an archaeological find of an arrow head. Well done.


----------



## JCCanuck

My grand-niece on her 1st birthday. Shot with flash bouncing light off ceiling.


----------



## kps

screature said:


> Great shots kps... pun intended.
> 
> Excellent control of lighting, detail and contrast. Personally I would either Photoshop out the shadows or darken them because as they are now I find they don't add anything to the photos... they are just too light, looking like you tried to get rid of them via lighting but they still remain. But that is probably just me.
> 
> As I have said before you could have easily had a career in photography kps.


I explained to Phuviano why the shadow, meh...good enough for the insurance file.

I almost did have a career in photography, I was enrolled in a 4year degree course in Photo arts at Ryerson, but dropped out after 1yr. Did a lot of word of mouth side jobs in the last few years. Very picky as to what I did. Had the luxury of keeping it as a hobby as opposed to needing to pay rent.


----------



## kps

JCCanuck said:


> My grand-niece on her 1st birthday. Shot with flash bouncing light off ceiling.


Beautiful!


----------



## screature

kps said:


> *I explained to Phuviano why the shadow, meh...good enough for the insurance file.*
> 
> *I almost did have a career in photography*, I was enrolled in a 4year degree course in Photo arts at Ryerson, but dropped out after 1yr. Did a lot of word of mouth side jobs in the last few years. Very picky as to what I did. Had the luxury of keeping it as a hobby as opposed to needing to pay rent.


Yes I understand... good enough for the stated purpose... more than good enough in fact.

Once again well done...

I know you had mentioned something to that effect before... I just felt the need to say it again.


----------



## screature

kps said:


> Beautiful!


Agreed. Very nice JCCanuck.


----------



## SINC

Sparse cemetery, southern Saskatchewan.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sparse cemetery, southern Saskatchewan.



My God that looks sparse and rather isolated and fully exposed without any trees etc. for protection.

But I guess pretty representative of life as we know it and sometimes needed to experience it.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> My God that looks sparse and rather isolated and fully exposed without any trees etc. for protection.
> 
> But I guess pretty representative of life as we know it and sometimes needed to experience it.


That small town in the background is where I was born. The cemetery is personal. Three family members buried there, a WWII vet uncle who returned home, A Korean War vet uncle who came home in his casket and a brother who drowned.


----------



## pm-r

I sure didn't mean anything derogatory SINC, it just seemed to me, and only having lived on the west coast, that it seemed so flat and sparse and almost desolate without trees and hills etc. Sorry if you took it as such.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I sure didn't mean anything derogatory SINC, it just seemed to me, and only having lived on the west coast, that it seemed so flat and sparse and almost desolate without trees and hills etc. Sorry if you took it as such.


No, I didn't take it as such at all, not to worry. I just added the info so folks would understand why I took that particular shot. The memories are there, sure, but nothing bothers me from people knowing about it all.


----------



## SINC

It won't be long now . . .


----------



## SINC




----------



## phuviano

JCCanuck said:


> My grand-niece on her 1st birthday. Shot with flash bouncing light off ceiling.


 Looks great.

Lego man outside of vaughan mills mall.

Lego Man by phuviano, on Flickr

Macro of a burning candle. Yup, wasted a candle just to take this pic. Does that make me crazy? probably, lol.

Burning Candle by phuviano, on Flickr

What it currently looks like, outside my house. Shot @ 25,600 iso, so yes, noisy pic, I know.

Snowmaggedon 2 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## keebler27

a doe bedded down


----------



## MacDoc

lovely - very aware of you but still calm

••••

Hauled out the Lx7 for some close up stuff - orchard swallowtail in transition form


----------



## MacDoc

adore the 14 mm lens










Hmmmph - still reviewing - in the dumb luck category - was playing macro with the long lens shooting the flower - did not even see the dragon fly


----------



## SINC

Nor did I at first. Of course I was fixated on the bug near the centre of the blossom. Nice shot whatever part you like.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks - that's a trigona stingless bee,


----------



## pm-r

Yeah right, that's what the other guy thought too before he ended up going to the local hospital emergency room triage assessment centre. 

Anyway, nice shot and how do you know the names of all the things you shoot you seem to know them all well. Both amazing.


----------



## MacDoc

a) for the birds I'm a twitcher anyways and post on a birding forum which requires ID and scientific name.

b) GF is biologist

c) we have a bug scientist on another forum who loves hunting down what's in the pics. 

Have him chasing this one....very pleased with the detail - he was munching on something.


----------



## phuviano

Great pics macdoc. Love all of them on this page.

I can't wait until it gets warm here so I can take more insect/bug pics.


----------



## MacDoc

Question....what resolution are people using for online posting.

The Retina plays havoc with taking screen shots so I scale the shot down and make the resolution 72

Is there any particular image size and resolution that looks best? 
I've been doing 1100xwhatever for size to retain some detail for those that want to dl the photo 

Some forums the shots look better than others and most have different resizing. Confusing


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Question....what resolution are people using for online posting.
> 
> The Retina plays havoc with taking screen shots so I scale the shot down and make the resolution 72
> 
> Is there any particular image size and resolution that looks best?
> I've been doing 1100xwhatever for size to retain some detail for those that want to dl the photo
> 
> Some forums the shots look better than others and most have different resizing. Confusing


72 ppi is correct for online resolution.

How big you want to make the file after that is up to you and the site to which you are posting. Here on ehMac I limit the width to about 800 pixels and let the number of vertical pixels fall where they may.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Great pics macdoc. Love all of them on this page.
> 
> I can't wait until it gets warm here so I can take more insect/bug pics.


Agreed. 

Some good pics MacDoc.


----------



## Kleles

MacDoc said:


> Question....what resolution are people using for online posting.
> 
> The Retina plays havoc with taking screen shots so I scale the shot down and make the resolution 72
> 
> Is there any particular image size and resolution that looks best?
> I've been doing 1100xwhatever for size to retain some detail for those that want to dl the photo
> 
> Some forums the shots look better than others and most have different resizing. Confusing


The file size limit for ehMac is 2.5 mb, according to the key on the download panel. This puts a significant limitation on resolution. My posted pics are not as sharp as the originals, and I assume that it is the same for everyone else.


----------



## eMacMan

Bit of mountain mist(ery) from yesterday.

NOTE: I generally try to maintain a width of 640-800 pixels, depending on the subject.

View attachment 26706


----------



## phuviano

^ I wish there were mountains where I lived. 

In anticipation of spring when flowers start blooming. Here's some fake one's for now.


Fake flowers by phuviano, on Flickr

My breakfast.


I spy..... by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

Nice - love the blueberry :clap:

Always something to shoot even on a rainy day in tropical Australia.
IN our backyard - we think ginger but might be heliconia


----------



## pm-r

That's a great and funny shot.

It looks like some old flower geezer yelling and bitching at some other poor big nose and jaw flower head that's trying to cover its ears.


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> ^ I wish there were mountains where I lived.
> 
> ....


Like the flowered shot!

I have never been comfortable living anywhere but in small mountain communities. Cities are just not for me. Of course if BC were to drop into the ocean without disturbing this little corner of Alberta then I would have both mountains and ocean close at hand. As it is a visit to the coast is a very special and rare event.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple more shrouded Mountain shots and Mother Nature gone all artsie fartsie.

I am reluctantly removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## phuviano

Got myself a new macro setup, hopefully it'll make it easier for me to do my insect/bug macro's when the time comes. Test shot for now.


Can you hear me now? by phuviano, on Flickr



MacDoc said:


> Nice - love the blueberry :clap:


Thanks



pm-r said:


> That's a great and funny shot.
> 
> It looks like some old flower geezer yelling and bitching at some other poor big nose and jaw flower head that's trying to cover its ears.


Lol, I actually see what you mean. 



eMacMan said:


> Like the flowered shot!


Thanks



eMacMan said:


> A couple more shrouded Mountain shots and Mother Nature gone all artsie fartsie.


Second shot with clouds covering the mountain peak is lovely.


----------



## MacDoc

made me remember my near miss on a windy day on the beach in Hamilton when one of us me, was paddling out through 6' waves and our largest paddler was unseen by me, surfing in on a collision course.
Never rolled so fast in my life as I saw 200 lb of him and his pointy boat a few feet away and pointed right at my chest.
He thundered over the bottom of my boat and thought he'd killed me. Could have. Etched in my vision for sure.


----------



## phuviano

Kayaking sure is dangerous, when the water is choppy for sure. I love going kayaking. One of favourite things to do, but I never get around to it. I need to move closer to an area with water 

Woke up a little earlier than usual today. Decided to waste some time on photography. Here's what I came up with.


The cat came back, the very next day. by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

I'd say far less dangerous than canoeing...you are in the water, normally with helmet, wetsuit and life jacket with a paddle like the balance beam a tight rope walker uses. Quite easy to roll a kayak back up.
Any where there is a lake or river you can kayak. There is a good 1 week course up in Madawaska and you can combine it with some white water rafting on the Ottawa River which is one of the few warm water big water places in North America.

Canoe sits on top of the water and much more unstable, you are leaned over and tricky to get upright after a tip for a single person and most don't wear helmets.


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> Kayaking sure is dangerous, when the water is choppy for sure. I love going kayaking. One of favourite things to do, but I never get around to it. I need to move closer to an area with water
> 
> Woke up a little earlier than usual today. Decided to waste some time on photography. Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> The cat came back, the very next day. by phuviano, on Flickr



Some great memories of Dad singing that old song. Found a couple of good versions on youtube.
The cat came back -- Tex Morton - YouTube
Cisco Houston - "The Cat Came Back" - YouTube


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## eMacMan

Another walkabout photo with a bit of mirror magic inserted.


----------



## MacDoc

hehe - something from a heavy metal cover.

These donuts were to die for yesterday....










and the coffee guys who made them were on top of their game big time.....got a new spot for Joe in Port Douglas


----------



## phuviano

eMacMan said:


> Some shots from a recent walk.
> 
> View attachment 26860
> 
> 
> View attachment 26861


Is there a story to the second picture? Was it caused by nature? Or man?



MacDoc said:


> hehe - something from a heavy metal cover.
> 
> These donuts were to die for yesterday....
> 
> and the coffee guys who made them were on top of their game big time.....got a new spot for Joe in Port Douglas


You're making me hungry. Wow, that's quite the espresso machine.


----------



## MacDoc

Roaster. this is the espresso machine and did they roll them out. All the nosh goodies were self serve and home made there - they saved their talents for getting coffees out perfectly each time.


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> Is there a story to the second picture? Was it caused by nature? Or man?


Just a shot of some lichen. There were some hidden faces to begin with, but the mirror imaging created more and helped bring out the ones that were there.

I copied the original image, pasted it on the right side of an expanded canvas then horizontally flipped that layer to get the symmetry. Once you learn the technique it takes only a few seconds to do in PS Elements. OTOH more often than not I trash the results.


----------



## phuviano

eMacMan said:


> Just a shot of some lichen. There were some hidden faces to begin with, but the mirror imaging created more and helped bring out the ones that were there.
> 
> I copied the original image, pasted it on the right side of an expanded canvas then horizontally flipped that layer to get the symmetry. Once you learn the technique it takes only a few seconds to do in PS Elements. OTOH more often than not I trash the results.


I was referring to the roof pic in my initial quote


----------



## MacDoc

The little prime lens given enough light is just spectacular










Lake Barrine today and postcard perfect. A volcanic lake and national park.

I am awfully pleased with this shot ....no idea what it is but love the detail and reflection










sometime later....smart people tell me it's a Pacific Black Duck


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> I was referring to the roof pic in my initial quote


No special story. A collapsed shed of some sort. May have been used for hay, back when ranchers forked hay into protected structures. That gave horses a way to eat while they were protected from the worst of the wind... Could also have been used for storage, really hard to tell. Doubt that it was habitable as there was no sign of stove-pipe, but that may have come through a wall.


----------



## MacDoc

Bout the size of your palm  All lovely golden orb spiders...some people keep them as pets.


----------



## phuviano

^Macdoc, last shot is nicely exposed, and sharp. Great shot.

I'm not a bird shooter by any means. Today was pretty warm. So I decided to go to a local park. Took my 70-200 with me, and this is what I came up with.


Monkey see, Monkey Do. by phuviano, on Flickr


Open water by phuviano, on Flickr


I see land by phuviano, on Flickr


Stance by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

> ^Macdoc, last shot is nicely exposed, and sharp. Great shot.


Thanks - had a bear of a time because light levels were low, the AF would not pick the spider out from the background and even hand focusing with the 100-300 was a total chore due to the background clutter.....just finding the spider was a pain.
I would guess 20 shots ( there were 3-4 spiders ) to get anything reasonable.

Looking forward to that intermediate super zoom from Tamron - the 100-300 is decent for distance but using it as a macro is a real chore at times...not to mention the weight for that.
Generally pleased with the Gx1....getting no use out of the Lx7 , love the little 14mm prime but now tempted for another not quite so wide a field but don't think there is anything small.

If I can sell the Lx7 and with the money I got for the 45-200 I should be good.


----------



## MacDoc

this cool critter hanging about the feeder here is Forest Dragon - low light


----------



## MacDoc

Very lucky shot of a Bluefaced Honey Eater as he swung around to look at me



Been chasing this dove since I got here...he finally posed is decent light. Bar shouldered dove


----------



## phuviano

^ the first bird looks interesting. Never seen something quite like that one.

Here's a few I took the other day.


Smokers die young by phuviano, on Flickr


Restaurant on the water by phuviano, on Flickr


CN tower @ night by phuviano, on Flickr


Lets go blue jays by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

Another Lichen shot


----------



## MacDoc

wow - you should consider that for Pixoto - would do very well I bet.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Another Lichen shot
> View attachment 27120


Hmmm... Would those go well with or enhance a nicely cooked Portobello Mushroom etc.???


----------



## MacDoc

My backyard is just starting to feel spring.

This



turns to this soon enough



to this



and my entire 12' bay window is awash in pink glory until the first rain



Takes your breath away when the sun comes filtering in....I actually took the screen off the window that opens so I can photo directly out of it. Had a huge redtail hawk strike a starling right next to the open window while I was sitting at my desk, Very cool experience. Did not realize how big they were - poor little starling was twitching in his talons.
Cheeky bugger that hawk was.


----------



## egremont

Appreciate these images and envy you the views. Which of your cameras/lens did you use for these. 

My favourite image is the bud/buds. 

(still camera shopping)


----------



## MacDoc

The panoramic window view is from my old Lumix compact that given the right light did okay.

Top one was the Gx1 with the 100-300 lens being used as a macro tho the Lx7 looked very similar except for shaky hands.

The blossoms with the water drops I think was the Gx1 the first day I got it but I'm not sure. Forget which lens.


----------



## phuviano

Some pics from my trip to California.

Jellies @ the Monterey Bay aquarium.


Jelly by phuviano, on Flickr


Different colours by phuviano, on Flickr


Jellies, and more jellies by phuviano, on Flickr


Hey little guy by phuviano, on Flickr

17 Mile drive.


70-200 is great for landscapes by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

Was that the SanDiego Aquarium? Lovely shots.

••

I adore spring in my backyard


----------



## eMacMan

Bit of a mundane subject but I liked the lighting.

View attachment 27247


----------



## MacDoc

I like it :clap: the reflection of the sky on the rails I think is what makes it appealing as well as the long view.


----------



## eMacMan

MacDoc said:


> I like it :clap: the reflection of the sky on the rails I think is what makes it appealing as well as the long view.


Yes the sky reflection is what caught my eye, along with assorted colour groups.


----------



## MacDoc

Be interesting to take that same shot with a zoom and see how it flattens.


----------



## phuviano

MacDoc said:


> Was that the SanDiego Aquarium? Lovely shots.
> ]


Thanks, no, it was the Monterey bay aquarium. Although I did go to San Diego as well.


----------



## MacDoc

AH we are heading up that way in October and Nov so will put it on the list.


----------



## jellotor

Been a while since I've graced this thread.


Clear Path by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Kleles

During a recent trip to Europe we took many (2K) pictures, but this one speaks for itself.


----------



## phuviano

MacDoc said:


> AH we are heading up that way in October and Nov so will put it on the list.


It's nice there, but smaller than I expected. Not much to do in Monterey, so I wouldn't spend more than a day or two there. I spent just under 2 hours in the aquarium. If you go to San Diego, go to the zoo there. I spent about 5.5 hours there. I should have went earlier in the day, since I did rush my last 2-3 hours. It's a huge zoo, with lots of things to see.

My thoughts on California. Best places imo, are San Diego, San Fran, Monterey, Santa Monica pier.

Worst places, most of Hollywood, Venice beach (very ghetto there), its in a poorer neighbourhood, and Downtown LA, because I felt there wasn't much to do down there.

I put 17xx miles (just over 2800 kms) on my rental car in 8 days. So if you need any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## eMacMan

*Low Tech*

Big City types probably think railroad switches are now all electronically controlled from a big central command post.

Not so out here in the boonies. The engineer gets out, unlocks the padlock and throws the switch. 

Here is a low tech solution for the inevitable 6 months of winter. An ordinary steel fencepost has been slightly bent and a couple of iron rings added. Holds the broom and shovel the engineer might need to clear between the rails before throwing the switch.

This particular siding was built about 3 years ago so this is definitely not a hangover from an earlier era.

View attachment 27258


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Big City types probably think railroad switches are now all electronically controlled from a big central command post.
> 
> Not so out here in the boonies. The engineer gets out, unlocks the padlock and throws the switch.
> 
> Here is a low tech solution for the inevitable 6 months of winter. An ordinary steel fencepost has been slightly bent and a couple of iron rings added. Holds the broom and shovel the engineer might need to clear between the rails before throwing the switch.
> 
> This particular siding was built about 3 years ago so this is definitely not a hangover from an earlier era.
> 
> View attachment 27258



That's hilarious, yet so simple and practical once one knows why. I thought it may have been to appear as if a switch attendant was always there at the ready.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> That's hilarious, yet so simple and practical once one knows why. I thought it may have been to appear as if a switch attendant was always there at the ready.


You can see the broom gets more than a little use. 

BTW this particular switch is probably thrown at least 5 or 6 times a day.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks, and it looks like that broom may need to be replaced with a nice new stiff one before next winter's snow falls.


----------



## MacDoc

Summertime and livin is easy....
my back garden


----------



## Kleles

One of the thousands of tulips at the Ottawa Tulip Festival.


----------



## Mrsam




----------



## phuviano

Nice mrsam, that's how you know it's warm now.

A few more from my California trip


GG bridge by phuviano, on Flickr


GG bridge side profile by phuviano, on Flickr


Lombard St. by phuviano, on Flickr


Street performer by phuviano, on Flickr


Ocean beach pier by phuviano, on Flickr


San Diego Skyline by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## JCCanuck

Nice shots phuviano, especially the deep rich blue sky in the second GG bridge shot. That pier in San Diego looks extremely long. Been to California a lot but never been to San Diego but once. That pier looks like it's worth the trip to SD. Have you been to Catalina Island?


----------



## eMacMan

Excellent shots phuviano.


----------



## phuviano

JCCanuck said:


> Nice shots phuviano, especially the deep rich blue sky in the second GG bridge shot. That pier in San Diego looks extremely long. Been to California a lot but never been to San Diego but once. That pier looks like it's worth the trip to SD. Have you been to Catalina Island?


Thanks, that pier is longer than the one in santa monica. The uwa lens i used exaggerates the length a little bit though. No didn't go to catalina island, but will definetly check it out next time. San diego is a really nice city. The only city i visited where i didn't have to pay for parking anywhere. I paid a fortune in parking fees in sf, and LA. This isn't the only reason i like SD. Just one of the perks, 



eMacMan said:


> Excellent shots phuviano.


Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc

Love that skyline shot...all are good :clap:

I'd bet that Golden Gate shot would do well on Pixoto...the skyline too.


----------



## eMacMan

From yesterdays walk.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Is it just me, or does anyone else see a raven's head in the foreground of that log? Nice shot Bob.


----------



## SINC

We always know it is spring when the Clematis begins to bloom, shot with my Lumix LX3. Not sure why this site shows so much pixel tear around the blooms in the detail of this photo, as it is clear and true on my MBP. Is it ehMac or Dropbox I wonder?


----------



## eMacMan

Don, your shot looks crystal clear on my computer.

I saw something in the foreground, ignore the rock that looks like an eye and it could easily be a raven's head.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Don, your shot looks crystal clear on my computer.
> 
> I saw something in the foreground, ignore the rock that looks like an eye and it could easily be a raven's head.


Here is how it looks on mine Bob. See the pixel tear along the lower bloom? Weird.


----------



## eMacMan

Perhaps it is the ratio of resizing. On my monitor it is next to no resizing. It looks like there is a fairly major resize on your display.


----------



## jellotor

Slowly getting back into shooting some stills...although I have some negatives that I shot a long time ago that I can't even scan yet! Gotta get a scanner!

Last weekend we hung out a bit at the Battle of Stoney Creek reenactment. My brother-in-law and his dad are reenactors and it's a fun day with plenty of photographic opportunities.

Last time out I tried to capture the fury of the black powder ignited through smooth bore barrels. This time I tried to capture as many photos as I could of the confusion that must have been apparent in 1813.

I also went heavy on the sliders for most of these, warming 'em up and doing a few more adjustments.


Fog of War by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


A Man Down by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Reload Under Duress by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## pm-r

Neat, but I wonder how they could site in any of the "enemy" to shoot at somewhat accurately through all that gun smoke?


----------



## jellotor

I did a bunch of reading about the French & Indian War which was prior to the American Revolution. Basically, those smooth bore muskets were about as accurate as throwing a rock at the enemy. Maybe less so. They had an effective range of less than 150m. 

The rank fire tactics that were used at the time were really just an attempt to heave a wall of lead from a line of infantry at the enemy quicker than they could heave a wall of lead back at you...advancing all the while hoping to charge with bayonets fixed and finish 'em off.

Properly identifying the enemy was an ongoing problem...see Lundy's Lane, Battle of. All said, it seems to have been an even bigger problem in these North American wars where there were smaller numbers of combatants, more cover & patchwork uniforms to confuse everybody.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for your shots and your followup info jellotor.

Maybe they should have just used some high power slingshots with some good appropriate ammo. 

I just dug out my old slingshot to use on the *&^$%* deer that keep trying to devastate my wife's garden plantings. "Deer Proof" plants my ass, they seem to want to devour anything, especially and including any new "Deer Proof" plantings.


----------



## jellotor

I think I'd take a bow + some arrows even over the slingshot, but thankfully very few of us are in a position to have to make decisions like that!

There are deer proof plants? I'm so behind in the horticultural world...


----------



## MacDoc

Been in photo heaven and internet hell










The Millau Bridge

What a stunning bit of engineering - you have to look at the tiny cars to understand the scale of this..










so elegant from every view


----------



## pm-r

Beautiful shots thanks MacDoc, and I hope your 'net hassles improve.

The engineering for proper stability for the Millau Viaduct was quite an engineering marvel, especially considering the usually unstable and fractured limestone in that area, and for the extreme height of its towers.

But I never did learn how they designed the travelled bridge deck, especially between the towers, to maintain its horizontal, torsional loading stability.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah back in civilization

Hmmmph decent night shot - from our hotel room in Barcelona

Gaudia's Familia off in the distance to the right.

Decent results from the 14mm wide angle










The Camargue was great despite iffy weather


----------



## phuviano

Loving the bridge shots macdoc, well done.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks - cost us 15 eu to get that on the bridge shot but worth it to go both directions on the monster ( had no choice the way the Bridge Expo centre is set up )


----------



## eMacMan

From todays walk

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## pm-r

Has anyone come across such miniature pansies except in some north Canadian regions or some high alpine meadow as these?

I won't pretend that I'm a good decent photographer, but my wife and I were amazed with the tenacity of Nature with the self-seeded tiny pansies in our driveway.

What's really amazing that they are growing and surviving in our driveway with over an inch of crushed rock over dry hard clay.

They obviously got self-seeded from the previous years pansy planting in the 1/2 oak barrel planters.

Anyway, here are some shots, and the loony and twoonie were just placed on the ground for some size comparisons.


----------



## egremont

They are known as "johnnie jump ups" in this area: Southwestern Ontario - Sarnia/Lambton County.

I moved this time last year and attempted to move many of my shrubs and even small trees and perennials. I had not thought about the "johnnie jump ups" until earlier Spring this year and missed them. So pleased to recently have three plants appearing and hope they spread. In this area we also have small violets that bloom early in the lawns and general area and is another Spring sign.

The "johnnie's are not invasive and you can easily contain them and they transplant readily.


----------



## jellotor

Last fall I was going about life taking some stills with a $5 Yashica FX-3 Super with long expired 125 ASA Kodak Pan-X. A friend of mine developed the negatives for me and until Friday I kind of forgot about them (I don't have a scanner capable of scanning negs) until my wife and I went out with that same friend for dinner and he scanned the negatives for me.

The Pan-X expired in something like 1984 so I wasn't sure how everything was going to turn out and I'm not a great film shooter to begin with. That little Yashica keeps things plenty simple and I just snapped away.


Will There Be Wine? by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Goldenrod by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

I shot some of these long enough ago that I don't even remember what they are of, so I guessed on titles. That may not be goldenrod at all...


Self Portrait in Garage by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

These next two appear to have been scanned incorrectly or something. I guess I could stitch the photos back together in PS but they're more interesting like this:


Untitled #1 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Untitled #2 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr

I also had some Ilford Delta 400 which resulted in cool looking (if less grungy) B&W photos.


Queen Street by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Off To Work by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

Fireworks @ Wonderland.


Canada Day 2013 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

phuviano said:


> Fireworks @ Wonderland.
> 
> 
> Canada Day 2013 by phuviano, on Flickr


Damn another reminder that for the second year in a row our idiot mayor has cancelled our big July fireworks show. BTW Great shot of a fairly difficult subject.


----------



## phuviano

eMacMan said:


> Damn another reminder that for the second year in a row our idiot mayor has cancelled our big July fireworks show. BTW Great shot of a fairly difficult subject.


Thanks. You should come to the gta, next summer. We have fireworks at several different locations.


----------



## SINC

Backyard garden iPhone quickie.


----------



## eMacMan

*Todd Creek*

A bit of an aftermath of the Alberta flooding. You can normally jump across this little creek. Now the Oldman reservoir is so high it is part of the lake. The water color in the photo is a bit deceiving. Looks more like coffee with lots of milk in it.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## MacDoc

Dedication


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Dedication


I guess one would definitely have to say that that was some hot shooting shots experience.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Dedication


Or possibly just plain old run of the mill stupidity...


----------



## SINC

More likely photoshop.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More likely photoshop.


CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Interesting. The story behind the lava picture.


----------



## SINC

Well I'll be darned.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Interesting. The story behind the lava picture.


Thanks for that.

Interesting and some other great shots as well.


----------



## eMacMan

*Chinook Lake*

From the afternoon walk a few days ago.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## eMacMan

*What Am I*

This comes in under the infamous; What am I category.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## phuviano

Shot with my d600. Edited on my ipad mini with snapseed. There are some dust spots, I know. I don't think snapseed has a tool to remove dust spots.


I like purple. by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## screature

Nice bokeh phuviano. The bug is really sharp and the colours are great. Well done.


----------



## phuviano

Thanks screature. Haven't seen any photos from you lately. You've been slacking 

Crop from photo above, but different editing since I received my monitor today.


Who says MP don't matter by phuviano, on Flickr

And just another macro shot on the same day.


I like yellow by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> Thanks screature. Haven't seen any photos from you lately. *You've been slacking*


When it comes to photography indeed I have... Unfortunately other aspects of my life have been taking precedence for quite some time now.


----------



## jellotor

We hold a few house concerts in Hamilton (in addition to occasionally shooting videos for the musicians) and did so again last week with David Essig, a well-known folk & blues singer/songwriter/guitarist/producer who lives in BC.

I didn't take most of these...my good friend Bill's son Robin shot the majority of them as I was busy directing a shoot and enjoying myself afterwards! Robin has an excellent eye for photography.


Matt & David by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


David Essig 1 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


David at Gage Park by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

Went to the jays game, here are a few pics.


DSC_4199 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4205 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4219 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4220 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4227 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4237 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

caught this at the end of a long day riding on the weekend.
Here's a case where the tiltable EVF was great - could set the camera on a steady railing and not trust tired hands but still frame it etc.

cropped version from a shot taken a few minutes earlier. Happy with the results in low light.


----------



## eMacMan

*Bullrushes*

Caught this the other day. Noticed a fuzzy spot in the centre probably from a waterdrop on the lens.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? Where's the 'fuzzy spot'?

I sure didn't notice it and it seems like pretty realistic to me. And a nice tranquil shot.

Did you notice the small frog?

Just joking...


----------



## SINC

We too have lots of bullrushes. This shot of our train trestle taken in the early morning, right behind city hall in downtown St. Albert.


----------



## natali449

You really described well for photography services. keep on posting such kind of posts.


----------



## phuviano

Went to the Toronto Zoo today. I haven't been in about 5 years.

Didn't even noticed this bird, until someone else pointed their camera towards it. It was literally in front of me.

DSC_4264 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4251 by phuviano, on Flickr


Small bad wolf by phuviano, on Flickr

A couple of peacocks.

DSC_4302 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4552 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4361 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4376 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4382 by phuviano, on Flickr


Radiated Tortoise by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4499 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4524 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4503 by phuviano, on Flickr

White Lions

DSC_4470 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_4484 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Kazak

Great shots, phuviano. My favourite is the tortoises.


----------



## phuviano

Kazak said:


> Great shots, phuviano. My favourite is the tortoises.


Thanks. The tortoise's were the most interesting animal I saw at the zoo. Never seen anything quite like the before. The have very unique shells.


----------



## Lawrence

Shot this yesterday at Lake Stafford in Brooks Alberta with my Nikon D80,
Forgot that the camera was set at 1600 asa in the bright sunlight.
Oh well, Fixed it up as much as I could afterwards in GraphicConverter,
I guess I could have done more to it in Photoshop CS6, But I'm happy with what I got.

Yep, They are "Pelicans", Funny to see them on a small lake in Southern Alberta eh?


----------



## eMacMan

^^^
Frequently see them on Chain Lakes and the far west end of Oldman reservoir. Suspect they are fairly common summer visitors.

Have also spotted Blue Herons and Loons on several smaller lakes.


----------



## pm-r

Lawrence said:


> Shot this yesterday at Lake Stafford in Brooks Alberta with my Nikon D80,
> Forgot that the camera was set at 1600 asa in the bright sunlight.
> Oh well, Fixed it up as much as I could afterwards in GraphicConverter,
> I guess I could have done more to it in Photoshop CS6, But I'm happy with what I got.
> 
> Yep, They are "Pelicans", Funny to see them on a small lake in Southern Alberta eh?



What really seems strange is the almost "pelican pink" color of the rocks they're standing on.

Or is that a normal rock color for that area?


----------



## Lawrence

pm-r said:


> What really seems strange is the almost "pelican pink" color of the rocks they're standing on.
> 
> Or is that a normal rock color for that area?


Actually that's the colour of the rocks after meddling with the lighting in GraphicConverter,
Here's another photo with Canada Geese, You can see the actual colour of the rocks.
Boy do the geese ever look small against the Pelicans. (This shot is a little bit out of focus)


----------



## pm-r

Lawrence said:


> Actually that's the colour of the rocks after meddling with the lighting in GraphicConverter,
> Here's another photo with Canada Geese, You can see the actual colour of the rocks.
> Boy do the geese ever look small against the Pelicans. (This shot is a little bit out of focus)


Those rocks look a bit more "normal" color, and similar to those in Okotoks where my son and his family live which isn't that far from your location.


----------



## Lawrence

pm-r said:


> Those rocks look a bit more "normal" color, and similar to those in Okotoks where my son and his family live which isn't that far from your location.


That's the problem I encountered with the image,
I couldn't change the lighting and the sharpness without changing everything.
The 1600 asa really blew everything away and I liked the shot too much to delete it.

Hopefully the Pelicans will model for me a bit longer before they fly away.


----------



## Lawrence

This one might be a bit more enjoyable,
These are painted fire hydrants that can be found all over Brooks Alberta,
Each fire hydrant is painted differently. (Shot using my Samsung Galaxy phone)


----------



## pm-r

Lawrence said:


> This one might be a bit more enjoyable,
> These are painted fire hydrants that can be found all over Brooks Alberta,
> Each fire hydrant is painted differently. (Shot using my Samsung Galaxy phone)



:clap: :clap: :lmao: 

The neighbour dogs should just love that hydrant!!


----------



## Lawrence

pm-r said:


> :clap: :clap: :lmao:
> 
> The neighbour dogs should just love that hydrant!!


Yeah, That's the best one I've seen so far,
Had to make a big U Turn on my bike and go back to photograph it with my phone.

Funny thing is that there are thousands of these painted hydrants in the city of Brooks,
The ones that I've photographed so far are just the tip of the iceberg.
I feel like going back with a higher pixel camera and photographing them all over again


----------



## eMacMan

Like the way the Pincher Creek Cenotaph is framed here.

View attachment 32714


----------



## phuviano

Lawrence said:


> This one might be a bit more enjoyable,
> These are painted fire hydrants that can be found all over Brooks Alberta,
> Each fire hydrant is painted differently. (Shot using my Samsung Galaxy phone)


Neat, love them.


----------



## eMacMan

One of those spontaneous sunflowers that the birds/chipmunks plant.

View attachment 32777


----------



## MacDoc

Was shooting my son having fun on jetskis and this opportunity popped up and do I ever like the result....


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## SINC

I was walking through an underpass when I noticed this peeling paint. To my eye it looked like a tiny guy tossing his hat in the air in celebration of something.


----------



## Lawrence

Left over beer can found next to my house this morning, Now I know what the noise was all about last night.
Looks like the neighbourhood kids have discovered how to make a "Shotgun"


----------



## MacDoc

Roaming around wilderness Pennsylvania having fun on the world class mcycle roads. Too much fun.....144 is 60 km of pure twisty bliss.

Not that we were entirely without redeeming qualities as tourists.... 

The Harem



The Emperor



The Royal Progeny



The Horse Guard



The Colour Guard



Needed a GoPro to capture the black bear that loped across the road in front of me......was coming into a settled area on 144 and thought damn that's a funny looking dog......then it dawned....
Guy was watching from down the road - gave a thumbs up and a grin.


----------



## jellotor

A collection of some recent photos.


Carved Initials #1 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Old Restaurant Sign by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


IMG_0114 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


Berries (probably poisonous) by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## Nelson33

A successful photographer starts by getting a camera and learning and mastering every control on that camera. The best camera to learn on is any camera with a decent lens and which allows full manual control, along with any "program" modes it may have. You read the manual from cover-to-cover learning what each control does....




Photographer Gold Coast | BradKay Modeling


----------



## Kleles

Nelson33 said:


> A successful photographer starts by getting a camera and learning and mastering every control on that camera. The best camera to learn on is any camera with a decent lens and which allows full manual control, along with any "program" modes it may have. You read the manual from cover-to-cover learning what each control does.


Also, it's not just the camera. The camera is an instrument that allows for creative re-creation, and expresses the photographer's view of the subject.


----------



## MacDoc

> A successful photographer starts by getting a camera and learning and mastering every control on that camera.


Why? You do not have to be a techno-geek to be a successful photographer these days. Knowing what to shoot and when and making the effort to get into areas and times of day that offer photogenic opportunities I'd consider the higher priority.
You use your computer and driver your car successfully without knowing every bleeding bit about it....why is a modern camera any different.

I agree about glass and I'd place speed and reliability as high priorities but "mastering every control"....balderdash. There is no way I could have obtained some of my "successful shots" shooting manually.
The computer systems in todays sophisticated cameras are far beyond human capacity to react. Let the cameras do their thing, it's the judgement and visual eye that counts. Shooting and cropping.

Your approach reminds me of the guys that think you have to do your own oil changes to be a successful motorcycle rider. And then they go pose at Timmies. 
Sometimes the rituals get in the way of the experience.



> The camera is an instrument that allows for creative re-creation, and expresses the photographer's view of the subject.


To a point I'd agree with this tho I'm glad you said "allows" as "creative" is not necessarily the goal for everyone......for some it's to document accurately.
It CAN be a creative medium both shooting and post processing but in my view the start should be as a quality recording device that can capture even the fleeting moments without jumping through technical hoops.

A good camera allows both manual tweaks and sophisticated auto features. Both aspects have their limitations. Nor do I think "mastering" every bit is useful.....I don't shoot video...why should I bother to learn the video aspects of the Gx1 when the feature is turned off 99% of the time.


----------



## Kleles

MacDoc said:


> Why? You do not have to be a techno-geek to be a successful photographer these days. Knowing what to shoot and when and making the effort to get into areas and times of day that offer photogenic opportunities I'd consider the higher priority.
> 
> ...
> 
> I agree about glass and I'd place speed and reliability as high priorities but "mastering every control"....balderdash. There is no way I could have obtained some of my "successful shots"
> 
> ...
> 
> To a point I'd agree with this tho I'm glad you said "allows" as "creative" is not necessarily the goal for everyone......for some it's to document accurately.
> It CAN be a creative medium both shooting and post processing but in my view the start should be as a quality recording device that can capture even the fleeting moments without jumping through technical hoops.
> 
> A good camera allows both manual tweaks and sophisticated auto features. Both aspects have their limitations. Nor do I think "mastering" every bit is useful.....I don't shoot video...why should I bother to learn the video aspects of the Gx1 when the feature is turned off 99% of the time.



I agree, "documentation" is an important part of photography. I have thousands of pictures of family, vacations, friends, etc., although I mostly post people-less pictures on line. Others are not interested in those who are dear to me; they have their own.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Not for frog lovers!*

I was lucky to shoot some shots of a brown Garter snake grabbing and consuming this frog.
Not all shots came out well due to snake flinging the frog wildly in it's mouth. Pic was taken at Booth's Lake in Alqonquin Park while on a four day canoe trip last week.


----------



## kps

nice capture, JCCanuck.


----------



## Kleles

While picking apples, I came across this bucket of apple cores.

Wasps | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## garf1108

Good one.


----------



## JCCanuck

*More shots of Snake's lunch!*

I blew up the first shot 9X and cropped it as I saw best.
The same shot but blown up more so I can get more of the eyes shown. Not great quality but hey love the snake eyes.


----------



## MacDoc

Cool shots...
HAve not been out much lately with the camera but this was too rare to pass up.

Now HERE is a photo of something you can rarely see...that's a clear Toronto skyline from across the lake photographed all the way from Lewiston...

Click on it to blow it up










Sorry about the tilt - was a steep road.


----------



## eMacMan

The Two Sisters cafe, a bit north of the east entry to Glacier National Park MT, has been around for at least 50 years that I can recall. Did not drop in this trip, as I had already refueled in Cardston. It looks to me like the old gals may have passed this on to their daughters. Whoever runs it now has certainly done an admirable job on the exterior. Hopefully the interior has seen similar improvements as well. I am guessing the aliens referred to would be visitors from the Great White North.

View attachment 34025


----------



## MacDoc

*Help this photo is still bugging me*

Need some help with understanding this photo...










here is the link to the Picasa upload which is 2.7 MB so can be expanded
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Pfvow4blXKzERb_CdP-XGdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

I am just boggled at the distances and odd perspective almost like a mirage. This is the distance and looking here looks closer to 40 km










What is going on?? - it almost looks photoshopped - the perspective is way weird - this dark land with the windmills and then a huge lake that seems to shrink to a river....and the city looming fully illuminated and in crazy detail given the distances involved.

I took several photos but none came near this one.

It was very low light where I was standing and it was all handheld.

Sep 22, 2013
4576×3056 pixels – 2652KB
Filename: toronto.JPG
Camera: Panasonic
Model: DMC-GX1
ISO: 160
Exposure: 1/640 sec
Aperture: 5.1
Focal Length: 214mm

Could it actually be a mirage??? - the light was just breaking and I suspect the city was hit with the sun and the bounce off the water as well. :scratch: 

It's been bugging me since I took it. It's right in the sweet spot for that lens. A little help understanding what is going on here would be useful. seems crazy weird to me. :yikes:


----------



## Kleles

This is a mirage, one of the best I've seen. An article in Wikipedia indicates:
- For an observer standing on the ground with h = 1.70 metres (5 ft 7 in) (average eye-level height), the horizon is at a distance of 4.7 kilometres (2.9 mi).
- For an observer standing on the ground with h = 2 metres (6 ft 7 in), the horizon is at a distance of 5 kilometres (3.1 mi).
- For an observer standing on a hill or tower of 100 metres (330 ft) in height, the horizon is at a distance of 36 kilometres (22 mi).

Google Earth indicates that the distance from the shore of Lake Ontario near Lewiston to Toronto is about 46 km. Atmospheric refraction at work!

Great shot!


----------



## Macified

Happy "Drink a Beer Day"!


----------



## eMacMan

Snap shot of the Roosevelt Arch at the Gardiner (North) entrance to Yellowstone National Park.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## jellotor

I recently picked up a used Canon EOS-M and have been gradually getting used to this little mirror less camera. Shot this sunset from the roof of the building at work, looking west down Hunter Street.


Reflected Sunset by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## eMacMan

*Red Jammers*

Part of a fleet of 33, 14 passenger White 706 open air buses that still service Glacier and Waterton National Parks.

They were built in the latter half of the 1930s by the White Motor Company of Cleveland Ohio and sported a 318CID 6 cylinder engine coupled to a non-synchromesh standard trannie. The name comes from the noise these beasts made as the drivers double clutched and sometimes jammed the gears.

The drivers are still called jammers even though the original drive trains were replaced back in 2000 and now feature more powerful V-8s and auto transmissions.

For some reason I seem to recall that a handful of White 706s also plied the Pikes Peak Highway back in the 1960s. However those might have been similar but smaller Rolls Royces, from the Broadmoor Hotel.

It is with some reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. I have replaced the sig line, knowing there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Somewhere near the Arizona/Utah border at sunset.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Somewhere near the Arizona/Utah border at sunset.


Looks a lot like the Capital Reef area near St. George Utah


----------



## KC4

Look at the birdie...


----------



## Kleles

Sap


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm..., it seems to me that the sap has changed to become pitch. ;-)


----------



## Kleles

pm-r said:


> Hmmm..., it seems to me that the sap has changed to become pitch. ;-)


You might be right, but as tempting as it was I didn't touch it to get a sense of its liquidity.


----------



## eMacMan

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Look at the birdie...



Really great b&w conversion KC4.


----------



## Macified

Middle.of.nowhere.


----------



## eMacMan

Macified said:


> Middle.of.nowhere.


As fuel ranges have been increasing from about 300 Kms to 700Kms and even greater we are seeing ever more of these abandoned way stations. 

The irony is that as many of us age we would welcome the shorter distances between rests.


----------



## Lawrence

I didn't have my Nikon DSLR handy, So I shot this with my Samsung Galaxy III,
Can you believe how nice it turned out? It's Lake Stafford in Brooks Alberta.


----------



## eMacMan

Just a bit of fall colour. Wow four tries to get that to upload.tptptptp
It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## Kleles

Data Highways


----------



## phuviano

Interesting shot Kleles.

I did some street shooting today.


The line up by phuviano, on Flickr


Orange Season by phuviano, on Flickr


uh.. jump? by phuviano, on Flickr


Modern Public Telephone by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

So I went today...


DSC_5841 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5666 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5721 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5751 by phuviano, on Flickr

Haro..

DSC_5778 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5779 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5816 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC_5782 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

Nice - looks well done. -Love the Lionfish shot.


----------



## kps

Very nice images Phu, both the street scenes and the aquarium shots. I especially like the silhouetted iPhone shooters.


----------



## jellotor

What, no one liked Phu's shark shot? Thought it was wonderful. Here's a cat shot, apropos of nothing in particular. I bought a used Canon EOS M with the 22mm f2 pancake lens for $300 from a guy in Hamilton. I haven't really had a chance to really go out and shoot with it yet but my cat photos have really taken off thanks to that 22mm.


IMG_6213 by Graeme Bachiu, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

a chilly wait for my Bday shot - Old Faithful rises to the occasion 










GF strikes again with the long lens this time...










a coyote in hunting mode - only a few yards away


----------



## phuviano

Thanks everyone. Macdoc, love the first shot. Wish it was a bit wider, but none the less, still like it.


----------



## MacDoc

Yum










Yellowstone squirrel munching down for winter. The middle lens this time shows it's stuff.


----------



## MacDoc

The more I look at this photo the more I like it....a soft painting...yet with violent underpinnings. Put it up on Pixoto - we'll see.










GF getting good at these spooky images.
Unexpected reflection on this thermal pool at Yellowstone is spectral..


----------



## eMacMan

Could spend weeks at Yellowstone and still come up with fresh photo ideas.

A couple of barn shots from yesterdays ramble.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## MacDoc

Spent a tiring but enjoyable and long day at San Diego's fantastic zoo.

Was fighting with the camera a bunch on focus issues with the AF - doing birds is a chore most of the time when they are active.

Came up with this gem - Mandarin duck on the prowl for food the keeper was doling out - a white carp underneath and crystal clear water. Painterly outcome










some of the birds a astonishing in their colour and detail.

Somewhat soft focus ( the kind of issue I'd been confronting all day ) but still acceptable.










iconic or what





















such crazy gorgeous feathering


----------



## phuviano

Macdoc, love the mountain shot. Nice colours. San Diego zoo is amazing. I there earlier in the year. Did you ride the sky train thing? Not sure if that's what it's called. However, you a nice birds eye view from above though.


----------



## MacDoc

sleepy head on my window sill this morning - camera was about 2" from his nose ( prime wide angle )


----------



## jellotor

My wife making beeswax candles last night.


----------



## MacDoc

too much enhancement??


----------



## SINC

Yeah, it is way too much saturation, especially when you look at the greens of the trees. I played a bit with it and came up with this, mostly my memories of being there four years back, but closer to reality perhaps?


----------



## MacDoc

This was from the untouched shot - it really was vivid - cold clear November morning


----------



## MacDoc

Interesting take on the Conestoga wagon


----------



## Rob

Experimental enhancement


----------



## MacDoc

well fed coyote in Yellowstone...totally unafraid...










waiting to make the leap and then cross the highway.....one didn't make it....there were dozens of deer along the stretch and several carcasses and one young one trapped across the road by a fence he was unwilling to jump


----------



## jellotor

It was a warm but overcast day in Owen Sound this past weekend when my dad & I cut through a spot between the buildings on the west side of the main street. It's nothing special and a bit too busy but for some reason I like it.


----------



## MacDoc

love how approachable the Yosemite coyotes were


----------



## MacDoc

Mammoth Hot Springs on a chilly grim day



















Mount Rainer on an unusually clear day in November...


----------



## eMacMan

I am curious as to whether there are any references at Mammoth Hot Springs to the 1959 earthquake. I know the springs cooled significantly after the quake and temps never did bounce all the way back to pre-quake levels but have found no reference to that on-line.


----------



## MacDoc

Not that we saw but then the information centre was closed as the park was closing in the next week and after the gov shutdown they did not bring all the staff back so nearly all of the educational centres were closed.


----------



## besteffects

Well, Today Photography Explore More and more. Just reading is not Enough. Watch Video is also Useful. Their are lots of aspect photography.


----------



## MacDoc

we arrived at Yosemite near evening ( really had not expected to get there - was accidental )
Drove through the fire zone....crews were still cleaning up.

Pretty nasty devastion....this must have been a spectacular torch when it went 



















This plant seemed to have dodged the the fire....a number were scattered around with the odd mix of burned and live in the same plant.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Mammoth Hot Springs on a chilly grim day...


Nice shots. Brings back memories of when I was there in the 60's.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks - not bad weather for November...GF kept wishing for snow....bloody tropical types...

••

This turned out a bit better than I thought given the distance and the very grey day.









a little cove off the Pacific Coast Highway that featured Pelican Brew Pub. Had a superb meal and a variety of award winning beers.
Was a relief after a very foggy drive.










some lovely engineering on the Pacific Coast Highway

How good are the tires dear....


----------



## MacDoc

This one went into the top photos album right quick....didn't see it before


----------



## MacDoc

ice storm here


----------



## phuviano

Lovely weather we are having, its so beautiful.


Winter wonderland by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah really photogenic - gonna be neat tomorrow - -11 and sunny...

••••

for thoughts of warmer climes and times...June in the Camargue










Lift off of the Flamigo One and Two

Love the "spectators" in the foreground


----------



## SINC

Given the weather out there right across the country, I thought a change in scenery might be in order. The is the CN trestle as photographed from the 'Children's Bridge', just a stones's throw behind city hall here in St. Albert's old downtown. It kind of takes my mind off the snow drifts out my window and I think is pretty amazing to find in the centre of a city of 65,000 folks. (The map below shows the trestle, arrow left, the Children's Bridge, arrow centre and city hall, arrow right.)


----------



## dian11

I like this one  Very good 
_______________
daily deals, online shopping sites, hot deals, best deals


----------



## keebler27

*10pt buck*

Hi folks,

Made the effort to get outside and snap some photos:


----------



## MacDoc

Nice shots. 
2 weeks til Australia and some green.  Get back into shooting.


----------



## kps

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Made the effort to get outside and snap some photos:


Better late than never…that's a beautiful buck. Nice captures !


----------



## phuviano

A little out of focus, but you get the idea 


Box Face by phuviano, on Flickr

After shovelling some snow.


The aftermath by phuviano, on Flickr


Ready to plow by phuviano, on Flickr


Dog's eye's view by phuviano, on Flickr

York Region's finest.


Busted  by phuviano, on Flickr

Walk or wait?


What bus? by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

This was hilarious.
Was shooting pelicans at extreme range on the 300 mm ( 600 mm equivalent ) along the Pacific Coast Highway and just had the photos on random and noticed something odd..










a gopher was having a good look at me


----------



## MacDoc

Glad to be back in the land of birds and flowers even tho the light was bit dim at 6 am....birds were out waiting for the sun..


----------



## MacDoc

This was from last year but the sign he is perched on made me chuckle.....'tis not a coot at ALL!!


----------



## MacDoc

The new 27" Dell monitor I'm using is very satisfying - picking out some shots I've overlooking...bargain at $699

Females don't get the photo ops.
Especially Red WIng blackbirds where the males sport gloss black and brilliant red wing patches....

Females are very innocuous but I liked this shot of her picking up lunch for the youngun's

framing etc all worked.


----------



## MacDoc

The wet season in Cairns is a delight when you can get enough light..


----------



## phuviano

M4 by phuviano, on Flickr


M4 Front by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

A few pics from icefest.


DSC00613 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC00539 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC00594 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC00638 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC00643 by phuviano, on Flickr


DSC00625 by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## MacDoc

*A380 banking on final*

I have no idea what this sea bird is

Caught it right on the edge of the lens envelope but what a bloody great wingspan.
San Francisco Bay in November near the Golden Gate.

Ideas????










looks to be Greater Blackbacked Gull - largest of all gulls.










Turns out it's a Western Gull.


----------



## MacDoc

Got very lucky as getting a pair of these in decent light and any sort of focus with a long lens is random big time.

Good look at the male with open wings as well. Cairns Birdwings - huge butterflies and mating and laying eggs all over today.










and the female closed wing....odd the male is glorious with the wings open and the female the opposite


----------



## MacDoc

I can see the place is booming.

One of the odder gems from our California trip down the Pacific Coast Highway.

Jus waiting for the girls to finish shopping in Monterey Bay and shot this across the bay as it curves.... multi- layer or what, kelp and gulls in the forground, fog, cute sailboat looking like miniatures and the curve of the coast. There is a hint of sepia and pointillist to it and the gulls are almost stylized....weird but I like it.

Painterly indeed 










Pop it up wide as you can to get the layers.....this was dumb luck with all the elements coming out as they did.


----------



## pm-r

Nice shot. 

It reminds me of those old hand painted photos they used with so many of those old postcards.


----------



## Kleles

March 28, 2014 Morning Glory


----------



## screature

MacDoc... some really nice captures. You seem to be on a photographic tear these days.

Well done.

With all the snow and ice around here these days I am less than inspired photographically speaking. I am glad for you that you are in a place where you can have so much inspiration.


----------



## screature

Kleles said:


> March 28, 2014 Morning Glory


Yeah wasn't that just wonderful... NOT!


----------



## Kleles

I have a collection of March snowfalls and storms over the years. I guess my attraction to these pictures reflects my emotional response to the events — dismay and delight.


----------



## MacDoc

WHat better way to wait for a cyclone than troll the travel pics

Nasty eye - bloody buzz saw










•••

Peaceful in Norway










Love this sky - boat was a bit cluttered but it works...has a wartime - military painting feel to it.










another huge Scottish sky on the way to sea...you can just see the pilot boat heading for home.










and on the other side of the planet on a deserted Daintree Forest beach in Tropical Queensland Australia

The golden hour and another dramatic sky


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - when I was here a couple years back it was in full flood as well
Pretty awesome

from









to










overnight

more tomorrow - extracted the bikes from their hidey hole ( unnecessary but prudent ) but the Kuranda Range road was closed til late in the afternoon
A chopper flew over to catch the newly revived Barron Falls.
Will be fun - might be some water sport for the KLR as well

and a pie for me


----------



## MacDoc

Sometimes one gets lucky










There was this glorious carolling going on just below my lunch spot at Skybury west of Mareeba. Rich singing like I've rarely heard.....very rich and full throated.

Could not spot the source at first then they almost landed on my lap in the tree in front of me.

They were soooo active but managed this lucky shot. Right out of an Audobon painting.

Very pleased .... 
But looking them up I can't identify them.

Must have been something in the air ....there was a pair of crested pigeons making whoopee on the lawn below. :love2:


----------



## SINC

Nice shot of Grey-Crowned Babblers MD

Grey-crowned Babbler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nice shot of a Grey-Crowned Babbler MD
> 
> Grey-crowned Babbler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And a companion shot for MacDoc's nice shot:

Pair of Grey-crowned Babblers interacting | the Internet Bird Collection


----------



## thatleetboy

There's a lot of interesting images here!


----------



## keebler27

Gobble gobble!


----------



## ShawnKing

*Love*

Shot at the Vancouver Public Library with an Olympus OM-D E-M1, edited in Snapseed.


----------



## Kleles

Bois de Liesse is one of the few original forests on the island of Montreal. It was great cycling through it this morning- peaceful and no mosquitos!


----------



## phuviano

What loonie? by phuviano, on Flickr

I'd should have stood a little further back, but my first time at ashbridges bay.
Fireworks at the bay by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## ShawnKing

*Bloedel Conservatory*









Shot with an Olympus OM-D E-M1 at the Vancouver Bloedel Conservatory. But there's a "secret" to the photo.

This isn't my photo. It's a shot taken by one of my friends (I have permission to use it). She had *never* shot with anything other than her iPhone and was never interested in photography.

When we went to the Conservatory yesterday, I asked if she wanted to "play around" with the OM-D E-M1. I think she said yes just to be nice to me. 

I set the M1 to Macro Scene Mode, put a 75-300mm lens on it and told her to shoot to her heart's content.

Of course she took a bunch of bad photos but with gentle encouragement and patient teaching (my hallmarks! ), she was able to get several really nice shots - and this is the MOST important thing - SHE is really happy with and proud of!

 I love taking photos but…


----------



## Kleles

Ste. Anne de Bellevue, QC

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14259177482/lightbox/


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love kites!


----------



## phuviano

SINC said:


> Ya gotta love kites!


That looks like a lot of fun.

I went to Ottawa for a couple days, earlier in the week.

York St. Millenium Fountain by phuviano, on Flickr

National Art Gallery of Canada by phuviano, on Flickr

Rideau Canal Sunset by phuviano, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge by phuviano, on Flickr

East block by phuviano, on Flickr

Rideau Canal Long Exposure by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## phuviano

My best insect macro's this year, so far.

Spread my wings by phuviano, on Flickr

Minettia by phuviano, on Flickr

Search for pollen by phuviano, on Flickr

Thirsty fly by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## SINC

Horseshoe bend, Swift Current Creek, Swift Current, Saskatchewan, June 2014.


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I went to Ottawa for a couple days, earlier in the week.
> 
> York St. Millenium Fountain by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> National Art Gallery of Canada by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Rideau Canal Sunset by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Alexandra bridge by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> East block by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Rideau Canal Long Exposure by phuviano, on Flickr


Excellent shots of my "greater" home town. Well done! :clap:


----------



## screature

phuviano said:


> My best insect macro's this year, so far.
> 
> Spread my wings by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Minettia by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Search for pollen by phuviano, on Flickr
> 
> Thirsty fly by phuviano, on Flickr


Wow these are all great as well.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Horseshoe bend, Swift Current Creek, Swift Current, Saskatchewan, June 2014.


Gorgeous Don.

I really liked the kite shots as well


----------



## phuviano

screature said:


> Excellent shots of my "greater" home town. Well done! :clap:





screature said:


> Wow these are all great as well.


Thanks. I drove into Gatineau by accident. I didn't have the maps loaded for Quebec. My GPS stopped working when I got into the Quebec side. I was puzzled, and stopped and pulled over. I found my way easily back to ottawa though 

Some waterfall shots at Albion falls.

Albion Falls by phuviano, on Flickr

Albion Falls side view by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Kleles

Back to one of my favourite places: Rollins Pond campground, NY:
https://flic.kr/p/onp9Pu
https://flic.kr/p/onpaLj


----------



## phuviano

Just got back from Pittsburgh.

Downtown Pittsburgh by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## fjnmusic

NIce pictures, phuviano!


----------



## phuviano

fjnmusic said:


> NIce pictures, phuviano!


Thanks


----------



## SINC

Dawn, Lake Wabamun, Alberta


----------



## SINC

Railway tracks near Lac St. Anne, AB.


----------



## Abby

Road, a small mountain


----------



## pm-r

Nice. 

But isn't that a small road, large mountain???


----------



## Kleles

Yesterday's walkabout:

https://flic.kr/p/oUin8p
https://flic.kr/p/oUgxuN
https://flic.kr/p/oBNnVz


----------



## Abby

pm-r said:


> Nice.
> 
> But isn't that a small road, large mountain???


Yeah, you are right!


----------



## screature

ShawnKing said:


> Shot at the Vancouver Public Library with an Olympus OM-D E-M1, edited in Snapseed.





ShawnKing said:


> Shot with an Olympus OM-D E-M1 at the Vancouver Bloedel Conservatory. But there's a "secret" to the photo.
> 
> This isn't my photo. It's a shot taken by one of my friends (I have permission to use it). She had *never* shot with anything other than her iPhone and was never interested in photography.
> 
> When we went to the Conservatory yesterday, I asked if she wanted to "play around" with the OM-D E-M1. I think she said yes just to be nice to me.
> 
> I set the M1 to Macro Scene Mode, put a 75-300mm lens on it and told her to shoot to her heart's content.
> 
> Of course she took a bunch of bad photos but with gentle encouragement and patient teaching (my hallmarks! ), she was able to get several really nice shots - and this is the MOST important thing - SHE is really happy with and proud of!
> 
> I love taking photos but…



Sorry I didn't mention it before ShawnKing... those are both great shots.


----------



## ShawnKing

screature said:


> Sorry I didn't mention it before ShawnKing... those are both great shots.


Thank you! Very kind of you to say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iconic photo, Wait for Me Daddy has dual meaning for B.C. boy now senior | CTV News

An interesting story behind the iconic picture.


----------



## phuviano

Some pics from my recent trip to Germany.

New town hall by phuviano, on Flickr

Beautiful hallway by phuviano, on Flickr

Dom Cathedral by phuviano, on Flickr

Love lock bridge by phuviano, on Flickr

Some bridge by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## ShawnKing

phuviano said:


> Some pics from my recent trip to Germany.


Those are some great shots! I love the hallway one.


----------



## phuviano

ShawnKing said:


> Those are some great shots! I love the hallway one.


Thanks, hallway is my fav.


----------



## Kleles

It was the first time that I had been at a Remembrance Day ceremony in Ottawa. It was quite a moving experience, even from the edge of the huge crowd. At the end, the various services marched by our location and I was able to take a few pics. The pipe and drum corps in full regalia are a sight and sound to behold!

https://flic.kr/p/pKLF1y


----------



## Kleles

Plateau Montréal after first major snowfall.
https://flic.kr/p/psdTFf
https://flic.kr/p/q7EqSG
https://flic.kr/p/psdUfS
https://flic.kr/p/pssqok


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo

Peace on Earth. Courtesy of my trusty iPhone.


----------



## Kleles

Some recent images from SIngapore, taken at dusk from the Sands Skypark.
https://flic.kr/p/qTvRVT
https://flic.kr/p/qdVRzf
https://flic.kr/p/qTtYge
https://flic.kr/p/qTmCfq


----------



## SINC

Been a while since this thread was active, so perhaps a revival is in order? A recent shot from our back flower garden taken on my iPhone 6.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice shot Don. 
BTW Are those daisies one of the varieties that will have the Alberta Weed Nazis attacking your garden with Agent Orange?  The questionable varieties are Chamomile and and Oxeye. 


FWIW a some of us stopped posting our images here when the new owners chose to hijack portions of our posts with adlinks. If they won't respect the content of our posts how can we believe they will respect the implied copyright of our images?

Still going on. Not visible if you are logged in but if you are viewing as a guest using FireFox or Safari5.1.x the ad links are sprinkled here and there. Not sure about the latest version of Safari, but Camino successfully blocks them. Most frequently something such as iPad or MacBook Pro will link to an eBay site. Some words like case will have a similar effect. Amazon and Target seemingly no longer participate. My opinion of the practice is included in my sig.

A screen shot of a recent post revealing the ad links guests see.


----------



## Joewilliamsca

. A picture I took last week on the iPhone 6. Looks like we are still searching for intelligent life, but now in new places 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleles

Just returned from camping in Rollins Pond, NY. Here’s one of the beautiful scenes that make this our favourite place to pitch a tent for a few days.

https://flic.kr/p/wq2kLi


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Nice shot Don.
> BTW Are those daisies one of the varieties that will have the Alberta Weed Nazis attacking your garden with Agent Orange?  The questionable varieties are Chamomile and and Oxeye.
> 
> 
> FWIW a some of us stopped posting our images here when the new owners chose to hijack portions of our posts with adlinks. If they won't respect the content of our posts how can we believe they will respect the implied copyright of our images?
> 
> Still going on. Not visible if you are logged in but if you are viewing as a guest using FireFox or Safari5.1.x the ad links are sprinkled here and there. Not sure about the latest version of Safari, but Camino successfully blocks them. Most frequently something such as iPad or MacBook Pro will link to an eBay site. Some words like case will have a similar effect. Amazon and Target seemingly no longer participate. My opinion of the practice is included in my sig.
> 
> A screen shot of a recent post revealing the ad links guests see.
> View attachment 58409


FWIW some of us don't care about your insistent paranoia. Do you really think that your online low resolution photos are really worth all that much? If you do you are, really really paranoid. Not to mention you have an over inflated opinion of your photographic capabilities.

Get over yourself and try and participate in the real world.

JFC!!!


----------



## eMacMan

.
'


----------



## SINC

I have been trying out Realmac's newly released program called Deep Dreamer and the possibilities appear to be endless. Here is a look at a single Tiger Lily (top) in our garden given a dreamy look in the image below with Deep Dreamer. I can only see much more fun ahead with this program. A bargain at $20 but still in beta.


----------



## eMacMan

That deserves an entire broadside. Were talking groovy, cool, karma and zen all rolled into one.



IOW I like it. Even noticed a Doxie or two lurking in there.


----------



## SINC

Still experimenting and sticking with flowers for now, but here is another attempt at art.


----------



## CubaMark

They have eyes! THE PLANTS HAVE EYES!!!! :yikes:

(seriously, nice work!)


----------



## rgray

Whoa!! That lily could be used on a late 60's/early 70's album cover!!!

There were times, back in the day, when my world seemed to look like that


----------



## rgray

Wasp on Thistle


----------



## SINC

Still puttering around with my rather dormant artistic side and came up with a poppy shot I took a couple years back. Gave it a wee bit of a new look (original on top).


----------



## SINC

I call this one 'Leafing Out'.


----------



## SINC

Bird in the bush.


----------



## Moscool

So Don, how much acid did you really drop in the 60s?


----------



## pm-r

vrak1984 said:


> thanks for the very useful information... .. Regards !


Sounds and works like SPAM to me.

EDIT: It seems SINC beat me to the reporting ages ago:
Spam a Lot - Page 13 - ehMac.ca

Some slow subscription email it seems.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> I call this one 'Leafing Out'.



Cool picture, Don! Really like the lexical effects—very surreal. I've learned a great deal about photography myself this year out of necessity from teaching a Digital Photography class (3 actually). So now ISO, shutter speed and aperture have a meaning for me, as well as terms like the bokeh effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Cool picture, Don! Really like the lexical effects—very surreal. I've learned a great deal about photography myself this year out of necessity from teaching a Digital Photography class (3 actually). So now ISO, shutter speed and aperture have a meaning for me, as well as terms like the bokeh effect.


Thanks Frank, the original shot, before I altered it was just a section of a mountain ash tree growing in our back yard.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Thanks Frank, the original shot, before I altered it was just a section of a mountain ash tree growing in our back yard.



Well now m it's spootakcular, man! Kind of like an augmented reality or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

Nice experiments Don, glad that you are having fun.


----------

